# Disboutiquers Part 30 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew ;-)



## teresajoy

HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 





Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? 
_Welcome to the Disboutique thread!_​When we get near page 240 here, I'll start a new thread again.

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

RULES
1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. 
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 

(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. We love to see the clothes modeled, but if you are making a dress, and you put it on your son, I will tease you, so will my sister. You have been warned!
10. Swirly faced kids scare me. 
11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!) We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try! Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something.We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.   

*FAQ-*
_Q1. What is a good beginner sewing machine? _
A1.Many of the Disboutiquers have been very happy with the computerized Brother sewing machine that is available at Walmart. I believe it sells for around $160? 

_Q2. What is the best method for making ruffles?_
A2-There are several different methods for making gathers. I will provide links to sites that describe the methods:
a.)Double Row of Long Stitches
b.)Tension Tightening Method
c.)Zig Zag Over Floss method
d.)Ruffler attachment
I'm sure there are other methods, but these are the ones that most people here use. My favorite is the tension method. 

_Q3- What is "hand" applique? What is machine applique?_
A3.- Generally, when we talk about hand appliques on this thread, we are not talking about actually sewing by hand with a needle and thread. We mean that the pieces are stitched on by you with a regular sewing machine, as described in Heathersues Bestest Applique Tutorial. You can do hand applique on any machine that has a zig zag stitch. 
Machine Embroidery is when you have a special embroidery machine. You purchase digitized designs (one of our favorite digitizers is Heathersue) and put them on your embroidery machine and it stitches it out for you. (well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but if you want more details, check the bookmarks for links).

_Q4.-Where can I find designs for hand appliques?_
A4.- If you check Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial, she gives several ideas for finding designs. Many people use Disney Pins for their designs as well as coloring book pages and just searching online for clipart. In the bookmarks under applique, you will find a link to a site with a coloring page search engine that many find helpful. 

_Q5-Where does everyone get their fabric?_
A5-Most people get their fabric from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics and Walmart (many still have fabric). You can also find many great finds on Ebay, but generally they are more expensive there. I also have many online fabric stores listed in the bookmarks.

_Q6.-Where do most people get the patterns they use?_
A6- We all LOVE http://www.youcanmakethis.com !!! It is a FABULOUS site with patterns that you purchase then download and print out right on your computer! (you tape the pieces together). The patterns come with multiple sizes and since you can reprint the pattern if it gets worn out, one pattern will last you for many years! 
There are many many great designers on YCMT, but our all time favorite is CarlaC! She is also a Diser, her username is Louiesmama. 


_Q7-It takes too long to look through all the threads, where can I see what everyone has made in one spot? _
A7- Many of the Disboutiquers post their items in the Disboutique Group Photobucket account. Just scroll down a bit for more information on how to view that. Please don't copy things form other Disers to sell. 

Abbreviations used:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, it's usually ok to use for your PERSONAL use, although it is nice to ask the original poster for permission first. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or  for short. 
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit
MFTPICQACOTA. It's obvious what is stands for . . .So Many Fabulous Things Posted I Can't Quote And Comment On Them All
TMTQ- Too Much To Quote (When you don't have time to post MFTPICQACOTA )



Big Give- 
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!! This truly is what we are all about! We make items for some of the established Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions) to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you! 

*If you are the parent of a Wish child and are wondering how to apply for a Give, this is not something that you can do. The Gives are simply a Gift, and therefore are not something to be asked for. We have established guidelines for choosing families that we try to stick to. 
One main guideline is that the families should be established and active Disers when they receive their Wish. 
Asking or hinting for a Give eliminates the chance that you will receive the gift of a Give. (This includes PMs and emails etc... as well) 
Update 1/10/2015: We are now trying to only chose Big Give families who are friends of the members of the Big Give group.  So, we now mostly choose non-Diser families. 
*

"The bookmarks" has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific. If you find a dead link, go ahead and send me a PM telling me which one it is and I'll try to fix it. If you have a great link you think should be added to the bookmarks, PM that to me too. 
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy
You can also view many of the bookmarks here, with pictures: http://www.wists.com/teresajoy 
I'm working on adding more of the bookmarks to that site, but it's taking me quite awhile! 
and, if those aren't working, try this one (you need to sign into Google to view this I believe, but it's where I add the most bookmarks)
https://www.google.com/bookmarks/l#!q=teresajoy

_Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:_

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/applique
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques! 


Group Photobucket Account
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards. A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
Password: Enchanted
For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008...otobucket.html

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Do NOT take other people's pictures from this site and use them for anything else! Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
Please add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing. ( I need to update this too, it's much easier now!)


FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! (I don't think this group is really active anymore, but you can check it out)
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/  (I don't believe this group is really active anymore)





HOW TO POST PICTURES
Method 1 (I really need to update this, anyone want to do that for me?) 
1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up![/FONT]
[/color]

[U]Method 2[/U]
[COLOR="Sienna"]You can also post pictures directly from Facebook and most any other website you have your pictures posted too already:

1.)Right click on you picture,
2A)If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy IMAGE location" (do NOT click the one that says "copy LINK location" or the one that just says "copy image" they will not work)

2B)If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information. You must copy the part that says "address (url) that has the http:// at the beginning and the .jpg at the end. This is usually NOT the first one listed on the properties page. 

It must look something like this: http:// sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/ hs452.ash1/24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg

NOT:
24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg (which is the first one)

3.)Then, for either one, paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box (here on the Disboards).
[/COLOR]
[U]
MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U]
[FONT="Comic Sans MS"][COLOR="Purple"]At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. [/COLOR][/FONT]

[U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply:[/U]
[FONT="Lucida Sans Unicode"][COLOR="Teal"]When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.[/COLOR][/FONT]

[U]Links to our past threads:[/U]
[COLOR="SeaGreen"]To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6 
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917
Part 7-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666
Part 8-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786
Part 9- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/url]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]
Part 14- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?...4#post31867764[/url]
Part 15- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213689[/url]
part 16 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239429[/url]
Part 17: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2267791[/url]
Part 18: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2314908[/url]
Part 19: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2363688[/url]
Part 20: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2420330[/url]
Part 21: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2462031[/url]
Part 22:[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2524023[/url]

Part 24:[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2659975[/url]
Part 25:  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2707487[/url]
Part 26: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2759443[/url]
Part 27: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2803758[/url]

Part 29- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2975559[/url]
________________________[/COLOR]

And, I thought I'd  put this here for future reference

[quote="DMGeurts, post: 42226493"]
 if by some chance I ever win the lottery (because I don't buy ticket) - I swear to take each and everyone one of you on a Disney cruise, all expenses paid... and I will even pay to have your machines shipped and we can do a whole sewing week - or maybe even two - if I am feeling generous (which I almost always am) I'll even splurge on an AG doll (or GA, if you prefer) for each of you, so you have someone to sew for.  :lovestruc 

D~[/QUOTE]

Past and Current Disboutique Runway Threads:
Disboutique Runway Week 1 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776070[/url]
Disboutique Runway Week 2 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2781589[/url]
Disboutique Runway Week 3-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2785742
Disboutique Runway Week 4 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2791279[/url]
Disboutique Runway Week 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2795058[/url]
Disboutique Runway, Final Week 6- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2805531[/url]


----------



## teresajoy

In honor of our 30th thread, I thought I would  re-post the first outfit I posted on this thread back on June 21, 2007.
Little bitty Lydia in her My Little Pony skirt. She was only 4 years old.


----------



## jessica52877

Here! Currently on hold with DCL! UGH!


----------



## NiniMorris

First page?

Wow!

Nini


----------



## GrammytoMany

Wow, I made it to the first page  Now lets see if I can keep up with this thread...

Sheila


----------



## kdtass

So I'm guessing I subscribed to the wrong board or something? When I filled out the application it said to wait a week and if I wasn't approved to access the board then I could re-apply. So I just took the link on this page and re-applied!! Here's hoping I can be a part of y'all by the end of the week!!


----------



## pequele

I'm here I'm here.  Still mostly lurk but I love it!


----------



## DisneyMom5

That skirt is adorable, Teresa!

I have a question to start out the new thread.
I used HeatherSue's bestest applique tutorial to do an applique on cotton.  
Now I want to hand applique a basic Hidden Mickey type shape (made out of cotton quilt material) on a T-SHIRT.
What do I do differently, does anyone have a tutorial for that, and any tips or tricks for a first attempt at sewing on a t-shirt?


----------



## McDuck

Made it over!!!!  Thanks for starting the new thread, Teresa!

I know for a T-shirt you want to use cutaway instead of tear-away for stabilizer.  I have not hand appliqued on a T-shirt so I hope someone else can weigh in.


----------



## cogero

I am here lets see if I made page 1.


----------



## miprender

WooHoo.... I am on the first page


----------



## BellePrincessBelle

teresajoy said:


> In honor of our 30th thread, I thought I would  re-post the first outfit I posted on this thread back on June 21, 2007.
> Little bitty Lydia in her My Little Pony skirt. She was only 4 years old.



LOL so pretty. I saw the pic before reading and was going to yell where'd you get that fabric because I need more of it! Sadly then I saw the date 2007 , that's around when i bought mine originally.


----------



## tinkbell13

Whew! Made it early this time. I think last time, it was on page 5 before I noticed.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Yay for a new thread and I am here near the beginning!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Piper

here--last one on first page!


----------



## AgentB

I'm just learning to sew and I love this thread!


----------



## sewmess

Here we go again!!!

Love the pony skirt...is that the names of the ponies I see at the hemline?  Very cool.


----------



## smittette

Posting on my phone while waiting on an oil change and tune up instead of sewing today. I guess this has to be done before our trip too, but I'm so close to having the twirly skirt done and getting started on Cinderella. The fluffy blue fabric is crying out to me.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

I'm here! 

Teresajoy...love that skirt.

Smittette...can't wait to see your finished products.


----------



## dianemom2

teresajoy said:


> In honor of our 30th thread, I thought I would  re-post the first outfit I posted on this thread back on June 21, 2007.
> Little bitty Lydia in her My Little Pony skirt. She was only 4 years old.


Here I am!  Lydia was so little!  Love the skirt!

I've been working on embroidering or appliqueing names onto beach towels to give as gifts.  DD12 is invited to about 10 bar or bat mitzvahs this spring.  So I decided that I would make beach towels to give as gifts.  I have one more to make and then I am done!  Of course, my kids have seen the towels and now they want them for themselves.  Making the gifts has been a huge money saver.  I found huge, thick beach towels at Tuesday Morning for $9.99 each.  I will try and get a picture of some of the finished towels.

I've also been working on a ruffle butt romper for my niece and I made two embroidered shirts for Disney for me.


----------



## dianemom2

Ok, here is a picture of some of the towels.  We've already given some away.




Here is one of the shirts for me.  The other one is already put away and I was too lazy to go upstairs and get it   I had made one like this for my husband a couple of months ago and I really liked it.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> Ok, here is a picture of some of the towels.  We've already given some away.
> http://s879.photobucket.com/user/dianemom2/media/P4300176_zpse693b35a.jpg.html
> 
> Here is one of the shirts for me.  The other one is already put away and I was too lazy to go upstairs and get it   I had made one like this for my husband a couple of months ago and I really liked it.
> 
> http://s879.photobucket.com/user/dianemom2/media/P4300177_zps71ad83bd.jpg.html



I totally love the Owens, they are such a great idea.


----------



## PurpleEars

Teresa - thanks for starting the new thread. This will be brief as I am using my phone on a moving bus.



DisneyMom5 said:


> That skirt is adorable, Teresa
> I have a question to start out the new thread.
> I used HeatherSue's bestest applique tutorial to do an applique on cotton.
> Now I want to hand applique a basic Hidden Mickey type shape (made out of cotton quilt material) on a T-SHIRT.
> What do I do differently, does anyone have a tutorial for that, and any tips or tricks for a first attempt at sewing on a t-shirt?




I would suggest using cutaway stabilizer and ball point needle for the applique. Otherwise it should be the same as working on cotton.



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, here is a picture of some of the towels.  We've already given some away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of the shirts for me.  The other one is already put away and I was too lazy to go upstairs and get it   I had made one like this for my husband a couple of months ago and I really liked it.



Great idea on the towels Diane. The shirt looks cute. I embroidered a shirt for myself the other say too. I will probably wear it to work tomorrow.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

dianemom2 said:


> Ok, here is a picture of some of the towels.  We've already given some away.



I love, love, love these towels! Hopefully by next spring my skills will be good enough that I can make something similar 

Also, yay for part 30! Hopefully I will have more to contribute to this one


----------



## Mickey_for_President

Viola in her Cinderelly dress last week at Magic Kingdom!









Viola in her Belle-inspired dress!





The most compliments I received from our visit was about the two costumes I made!!  It just feeds my addiction for more Disney!!!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> Ok, here is a picture of some of the towels.  We've already given some away.
> http://s879.photobucket.com/user/dianemom2/media/P4300176_zpse693b35a.jpg.html
> 
> Here is one of the shirts for me.  The other one is already put away and I was too lazy to go upstairs and get it   I had made one like this for my husband a couple of months ago and I really liked it.
> 
> http://s879.photobucket.com/user/dianemom2/media/P4300177_zps71ad83bd.jpg.html



Great idea for the towels. And that shirt is very cute. How long does that design take to stitch out? Most appliques I choose take about 1-2 hours, but I can be perfectionistic.

MickeyforPresident......your dd is sooo cute. Love those outfits!!!


----------



## DisneyMom5

PurpleEars said:


> I would suggest using cutaway stabilizer and ball point needle for the applique. Otherwise it should be the same as working on cotton.



That's the kind of thing I need to know.  THANKS!


----------



## Mickey_for_President

More photos...  just because I love Disney World... and my daughter... (and Cinderella, of course).


----------



## goteamwood

Long ago someone suggested cutting the side of a onesie before applique then serging. And I always wanted to but was afraid. And unskilled on my serger. Now I am feeling a lot more confident on the serger so I tried it for these thing 1/thing 2 onesies I made for a baby shower (one of my twin mom friends' cousin is also having twins, it's an epidemic!).



And it was great. This design is huge and would have been such a pain the old way working inside-out. 

So thank you to whomever suggested that 2-3 threads ago. 

Also, I got a new desk for my embroidery machine today from freecycle that is the perfect size for the new machine. I had everything shoved on one desk, now I can use the serger, sewing machine and the embroidery machine without moving a bunch of stuff around. Now my dream is to get a larger cutting/work table. And, a bigger house, but both of those seem unlikely. Also I tried to multitask again and just decided it is not for me and I am going to get rid of the PE770. Love it, great machine, just too much margin for error when I am working on mostly shirts and onesies.


----------



## babynala

teresajoy said:


> In honor of our 30th thread, I thought I would  re-post the first outfit I posted on this thread back on June 21, 2007.
> Little bitty Lydia in her My Little Pony skirt. She was only 4 years old.


How sweet!  Thanks for getting the new thread started.



jessica52877 said:


> Here! Currently on hold with DCL! UGH!





DisneyMom5 said:


> I used HeatherSue's bestest applique tutorial to do an applique on cotton.
> Now I want to hand applique a basic Hidden Mickey type shape (made out of cotton quilt material) on a T-SHIRT.
> What do I do differently, does anyone have a tutorial for that, and any tips or tricks for a first attempt at sewing on a t-shirt?


Some people like to use a ball point needle on t-shirts but otherwise the steps are the same.



dianemom2 said:


> I've been working on embroidering or appliqueing names onto beach towels to give as gifts.  DD12 is invited to about 10 bar or bat mitzvahs this spring.  So I decided that I would make beach towels to give as gifts.  I have one more to make and then I am done!  Of course, my kids have seen the towels and now they want them for themselves.  Making the gifts has been a huge money saver.  I found huge, thick beach towels at Tuesday Morning for $9.99 each.  I will try and get a picture of some of the finished towels.
> 
> I've also been working on a ruffle butt romper for my niece and I made two embroidered shirts for Disney for me.


Great idea for gifts for Boys and girls.  Loved the pictures of your Disney shirt too.  



Mickey_for_President said:


> Viola in her Cinderelly dress last week at Magic Kingdom!
> 
> The most compliments I received from our visit was about the two costumes I made!!  It just feeds my addiction for more Disney!!!


Oh my, I LOVE Viola in her pink Cinderella dress.  What a cutie.  



goteamwood said:


> Long ago someone suggested cutting the side of a onesie before applique then serging. And I always wanted to but was afraid. And unskilled on my serger. Now I am feeling a lot more confident on the serger so I tried it for these thing 1/thing 2 onesies I made for a baby shower (one of my twin mom friends' cousin is also having twins, it's an epidemic!).
> 
> So thank you to whomever suggested that 2-3 threads ago.
> 
> Also, I got a new desk for my embroidery machine today from freecycle that is the perfect size for the new machine. I had everything shoved on one desk, now I can use the serger, sewing machine and the embroidery machine without moving a bunch of stuff around. Now my dream is to get a larger cutting/work table. And, a bigger house, but both of those seem unlikely. Also I tried to multitask again and just decided it is not for me and I am going to get rid of the PE770. Love it, great machine, just too much margin for error when I am working on mostly shirts and onesies.


The onesies came out really good and they look like they were put back together perfectly.  Great score on the desk.


----------



## smittette

goteamwood said:


> Long ago someone suggested cutting the side of a onesie before applique then serging.
> 
> 
> And it was great. This design is huge and would have been such a pain the old way working inside-out.
> 
> So thank you to whomever suggested that 2-3 threads ago.



Double thank you to "whomever" Great idea! 

Ok, gotta rant - 
I took the day off of sewing to take my husband's car to get a tune-up and oil change (We're driving his car to Florida, and he wanted me to get it done so we wouldn't run out of time - What does he think, that I'm a procrastinator, oh, wait, I am) Anyhoo, I posted earlier how I can hear my Cinderella fabric calling my name. Well, now I'm stuck an hour from home in a hotel for the night (a treat in any other circumstance) because they didn't put any oil BACK in the car!!!! Hubby thinks they left the plug off, but the end result is the same. No sewing for me! 
Actually, my mother's brand new Ellissimo is in the car; along with some cute red fabric with white polka dots that I couldn't resist today. If the dang thing wasn't so heavy, I'd go get it and spend my night having a ball.


----------



## snubie

Checking in, it has been probably a year since I checked in.  How is it possible that this is thread 30?!?  I "met" you Teresa in 2007, 6 years now.


----------



## livndisney

Alright TeresaJoy I make one crack about Mi and you try to ditch me?


As if you could get rid of me that easy


LOL


----------



## PrincessMickey

I haven't checked in for a few weeks, come back to find a new thread and only on page 3. Not too shabby. I'll post some of my recent projects in the next few days.



AgentB said:


> I'm just learning to sew and I love this thread!



Welcome! I'm in CO too, in Littleon, not too many Coloradoans on here.



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, here is a picture of some of the towels.  We've already given some away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of the shirts for me.  The other one is already put away and I was too lazy to go upstairs and get it   I had made one like this for my husband a couple of months ago and I really liked it.



Love the towels. What a great idea! Love that shirt, I need to get that design sometime.



Mickey_for_President said:


> Viola in her Cinderelly dress last week at Magic Kingdom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viola in her Belle-inspired dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most compliments I received from our visit was about the two costumes I made!!  It just feeds my addiction for more Disney!!!





Mickey_for_President said:


> More photos...  just because I love Disney World... and my daughter... (and Cinderella, of course).



Great job, she's such a cutie in those dresses!



goteamwood said:


> Long ago someone suggested cutting the side of a onesie before applique then serging. And I always wanted to but was afraid. And unskilled on my serger. Now I am feeling a lot more confident on the serger so I tried it for these thing 1/thing 2 onesies I made for a baby shower (one of my twin mom friends' cousin is also having twins, it's an epidemic!).
> 
> 
> 
> And it was great. This design is huge and would have been such a pain the old way working inside-out.
> 
> So thank you to whomever suggested that 2-3 threads ago.
> 
> Also, I got a new desk for my embroidery machine today from freecycle that is the perfect size for the new machine. I had everything shoved on one desk, now I can use the serger, sewing machine and the embroidery machine without moving a bunch of stuff around. Now my dream is to get a larger cutting/work table. And, a bigger house, but both of those seem unlikely. Also I tried to multitask again and just decided it is not for me and I am going to get rid of the PE770. Love it, great machine, just too much margin for error when I am working on mostly shirts and onesies.



So cute! I need to start thinking of baby stuff to make. I have a friend due in August.


----------



## NiniMorris

Diane, I know what you mean about the kids wanting the towels you made...last year we gave my daughter (who was turning 12) a beach party for her birthday.  As favors, I made plain white towels from Sam's club into 'beach' towels for all the guests...simple beachy applique and the child's name... I think I ended up with around 15... Found out later...some kids were requesting invitations just so they could get a towel!

I have been up all night...waiting for a call from the hospital.  My oldest daughter is being induced.  She has been in and out of the hospital for the past 3 weeks... they finally decided she was at a critical stage and decided to induce labor.  If all goes according to plan, I will be leaving for the hospital in a few hours....and we should have a baby some time tonight.  

I am my daughter's back up coach since my wonderful son in law is a bit squeamish and isn't sure he can make it the whole way!  (he really is wonderful...we lucked out in the son in law department!)  Thought about making something cute for the baby..but I promised myself I would wait to find out if we have an Alexander or an Amelia before I make anything else!

Nini


----------



## love to stitch

dianemom2 said:


> Ok, here is a picture of some of the towels.  We've already given some away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of the shirts for me.  The other one is already put away and I was too lazy to go upstairs and get it   I had made one like this for my husband a couple of months ago and I really liked it.



Those all look very nice.




Mickey_for_President said:


> Viola in her Cinderelly dress last week at Magic Kingdom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viola in her Belle-inspired dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most compliments I received from our visit was about the two costumes I made!!  It just feeds my addiction for more Disney!!!



Viola and her dresses are adorable!



goteamwood said:


> Long ago someone suggested cutting the side of a onesie before applique then serging. And I always wanted to but was afraid. And unskilled on my serger. Now I am feeling a lot more confident on the serger so I tried it for these thing 1/thing 2 onesies I made for a baby shower (one of my twin mom friends' cousin is also having twins, it's an epidemic!).
> 
> 
> 
> And it was great. This design is huge and would have been such a pain the old way working inside-out.
> 
> So thank you to whomever suggested that 2-3 threads ago.
> 
> Also, I got a new desk for my embroidery machine today from freecycle that is the perfect size for the new machine. I had everything shoved on one desk, now I can use the serger, sewing machine and the embroidery machine without moving a bunch of stuff around. Now my dream is to get a larger cutting/work table. And, a bigger house, but both of those seem unlikely. Also I tried to multitask again and just decided it is not for me and I am going to get rid of the PE770. Love it, great machine, just too much margin for error when I am working on mostly shirts and onesies.



Those are sooo cute. I will have to remember that idea if I applique onesies.



NiniMorris said:


> Diane, I know what you mean about the kids wanting the towels you made...last year we gave my daughter (who was turning 12) a beach party for her birthday.  As favors, I made plain white towels from Sam's club into 'beach' towels for all the guests...simple beachy applique and the child's name... I think I ended up with around 15... Found out later...some kids were requesting invitations just so they could get a towel!
> 
> I have been up all night...waiting for a call from the hospital.  My oldest daughter is being induced.  She has been in and out of the hospital for the past 3 weeks... they finally decided she was at a critical stage and decided to induce labor.  If all goes according to plan, I will be leaving for the hospital in a few hours....and we should have a baby some time tonight.
> 
> I am my daughter's back up coach since my wonderful son in law is a bit squeamish and isn't sure he can make it the whole way!  (he really is wonderful...we lucked out in the son in law department!)  Thought about making something cute for the baby..but I promised myself I would wait to find out if we have an Alexander or an Amelia before I make anything else!
> 
> Nini



Prayers for an easy delivery. And congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## Tweevil

Page 3 !?  I think I am going to get my disbou card revoked...


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> Great idea on the towels Diane. The shirt looks cute. I embroidered a shirt for myself the other say too. I will probably wear it to work tomorrow.


I hardly ever make anything for myself so it was a fun treat to make.  What did you put on your shirt?



theworldneedscolor said:


> I love, love, love these towels! Hopefully by next spring my skills will be good enough that I can make something similar


Towels really are pretty easy.  You just need to use a topper when you embroider them.  I use Sulky Solvy and it works great.



Mickey_for_President said:


> Viola in her Cinderelly dress last week at Magic Kingdom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viola in her Belle-inspired dress!


Adorable little girls and great dresses! I'm sure you must have received tons of compliments on them!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Great idea for the towels. And that shirt is very cute. How long does that design take to stitch out? Most appliques I choose take about 1-2 hours, but I can be perfectionistic.


That design stitched out pretty quickly.  I did the 6x10 so it took a bit longer.  It was about 1/2 an hour from start to finish, including hooping the shirt.



goteamwood said:


> Long ago someone suggested cutting the side of a onesie before applique then serging. And I always wanted to but was afraid. And unskilled on my serger. Now I am feeling a lot more confident on the serger so I tried it for these thing 1/thing 2 onesies I made for a baby shower (one of my twin mom friends' cousin is also having twins, it's an epidemic!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I got a new desk for my embroidery machine today from freecycle that is the perfect size for the new machine. I had everything shoved on one desk, now I can use the serger, sewing machine and the embroidery machine without moving a bunch of stuff around. Now my dream is to get a larger cutting/work table. And, a bigger house, but both of those seem unlikely. Also I tried to multitask again and just decided it is not for me and I am going to get rid of the PE770. Love it, great machine, just too much margin for error when I am working on mostly shirts and onesies.


The onesies are adorable!  And I always cut mine open when I embroider on them.  I also cut open small t-shirts.  It makes it so much easier.

Hooray for getting a free desk.  It will be nice for you to have the sewing room set up in a way that makes you comfortable and it is easy to use.
I was wondering if  you had sold the PE770 yet.  I saw that you posted it on  FB and tried to hook you up with someone who was interested.  I only start multi-tasking when my embroidery machine is doing satin stitches on a design that I've stitched out before and know it works well.



smittette said:


> Double thank you to "whomever" Great idea!
> 
> Ok, gotta rant -
> I took the day off of sewing to take my husband's car to get a tune-up and oil change (We're driving his car to Florida, and he wanted me to get it done so we wouldn't run out of time - What does he think, that I'm a procrastinator, oh, wait, I am) Anyhoo, I posted earlier how I can hear my Cinderella fabric calling my name. Well, now I'm stuck an hour from home in a hotel for the night (a treat in any other circumstance) because they didn't put any oil BACK in the car!!!! Hubby thinks they left the plug off, but the end result is the same. No sewing for me!
> Actually, my mother's brand new Ellissimo is in the car; along with some cute red fabric with white polka dots that I couldn't resist today. If the dang thing wasn't so heavy, I'd go get it and spend my night having a ball.


Sorry, it is so frustrating to know that the machine is in the car but you can't use it.  I hope that the car is ok and that they didn't do any permanent damage to it.



NiniMorris said:


> Diane, I know what you mean about the kids wanting the towels you made...last year we gave my daughter (who was turning 12) a beach party for her birthday.  As favors, I made plain white towels from Sam's club into 'beach' towels for all the guests...simple beachy applique and the child's name... I think I ended up with around 15... Found out later...some kids were requesting invitations just so they could get a towel!
> 
> I have been up all night...waiting for a call from the hospital.  My oldest daughter is being induced.  She has been in and out of the hospital for the past 3 weeks... they finally decided she was at a critical stage and decided to induce labor.  If all goes according to plan, I will be leaving for the hospital in a few hours....and we should have a baby some time tonight.
> Nini


I remember the party and the towels.  It was a Hawaiian themed party right?  And at the last minute there were some food issues.  The towels for that party were awesome.  I hope that the kids I am giving these towels to like them as much as the ones who came to your daughter's birthday party.

I hope that your older daughter's induction goes smoothly and that the baby makes his or her appearance very quickly.  Best wishes for a safe and speedy delivery for mom and baby.    Make sure to stop by and tell us if it was Amanda or Alexander.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

goteamwood said:
			
		

> Long ago someone suggested cutting the side of a onesie before applique then serging. And I always wanted to but was afraid. And unskilled on my serger. Now I am feeling a lot more confident on the serger so I tried it for these thing 1/thing 2 onesies I made for a baby shower (one of my twin mom friends' cousin is also having twins, it's an epidemic!).
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8696532143/


Those are very cute! Glad to hear putting them back together was easy.



			
				NiniMorris said:
			
		

> Diane, I know what you mean about the kids wanting the towels you made....
> 
> I have been up all night...waiting for a call from the hospital.  My oldest daughter is being induced.  She has been in and out of the hospital for the past 3 weeks... they finally decided she was at a critical stage and decided to induce labor.  If all goes according to plan, I will be leaving for the hospital in a few hours....and we should have a baby some time tonight.
> 
> Nini



That towel story is cute. Hope your dd has an easy delivery. Can't wait to hear the official news!

Dianemom....thanks! That's very quick.  I should try that one. I need to find a few quick ones, as I have a ton to do for our trip.


----------



## mphalens

I miss this thread . . . but I haven't gotten to do any Disney sewing lately . . . I need to just come hang out over here so y'all can hold me accountable for the sewing I need to do (not Disney) - like the Bosco BowTie's I need to make!


----------



## sarah-jane

Hello,

I am have lurked on the Disboutiquers thread for years but I'm a very novice seamstress, so I don't do a lot of posting.  I have been given a challenge and am preparing to meet it, and I just knew you all would have ideas.  We are taking my daughter to Disney for her first trip this September and we are booked in to BBB.  However the only thing my girl wants is an Aurora dress - but NOT the pink one - the blue one from the movie (which she loves).  I have talks to Disney and this is not a possibility anywhere in the parks.  So, I'm looking at sewing it.  A few years ago I ended up making my eldest daughter a Rapunzel dress because they weren't available in parks yet, and I took an existing flower girl dress and sewed an over skirt and bodice that laced over.  I am wondering where to start for Aurora - I have an old Cindy dress I can start with but it isn't quite the right shape. I am worried about sewing it all from scratch, but maybe it wouldn't be too hard?  Ideas?


----------



## DisneyMom5

sarah-jane said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am have lurked on the Disboutiquers thread for years but I'm a very novice seamstress, so I don't do a lot of posting.  I have been given a challenge and am preparing to meet it, and I just knew you all would have ideas.  We are taking my daughter to Disney for her first trip this September and we are booked in to BBB.  However the only thing my girl wants is an Aurora dress - but NOT the pink one - the blue one from the movie (which she loves).  I have talks to Disney and this is not a possibility anywhere in the parks.  So, I'm looking at sewing it.  A few years ago I ended up making my eldest daughter a Rapunzel dress because they weren't available in parks yet, and I took an existing flower girl dress and sewed an over skirt and bodice that laced over.  I am wondering where to start for Aurora - I have an old Cindy dress I can start with but it isn't quite the right shape. I am worried about sewing it all from scratch, but maybe it wouldn't be too hard?  Ideas?



I hadn't sewed a lot in many, many years, and I found great success in using the pdf patterns from youcanmakethis.com
Very easy to use!  And the customizing options are only limited by your imagination.  I also get inspiration by seeing what people have listed on etsy.  A lot of princess stuff there!


----------



## Disneymom1218

Hello everyone, I haven't checked in for a while. We leave in 6 days for a trip to WDW. we will be a large group this time as my Sister and her 2 kids are coming with us making us a group of 7. I finally got an embroidery machine and I figured I would make tops for my DDs and my niece. Easier said than done. I am a huge procrastinator and now it is nipping me in the butt. 

Again, remember I leave in 6 days. I am making Bettyann tops for all 3 girls for their trip to BBB all I have done on those is the appliques. I managed to finish 2 Nemo Bettyanns for my DD's as my niece doesn't like Nemo. My girls are both on the spectrum and typically only like to wear pillow case type tops because they are loose. I have tried other patterns to no avail. we tried the Bettyann and for the first 20 min all was well and now they bother them. I had to open the back and add longer elastic to make it looser. I still have 9-12 tops to make in these last 6 days well 4-5 really as we leave at 6:50 Am. So those last 9-12 tops will be pillow case tops as they go together so easily and quickly and won't cause meltdowns in my children LOL. Also, if I have time I am wanting to make a Vanessa top for myself (the adult version of the Bettyann). Here is what I have done so far:


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm just checking in since I haven't posted in quite a while!! The ladies on this thread (including my dear sister, teresajoy) got me sewing in 2007 and have led me to a wonderful career in digitizing embroidery designs!  I'm so thankful to everyone for their encouragement through the years!!  I love the Disboutiquers!  

and some dancing bananas for good measure (do NOT forget the 3 banana minimum!)


----------



## goteamwood

PrincessMickey said:


> Welcome! I'm in CO too, in Littleon, not too many Coloradoans on here.
> 
> So cute! I need to start thinking of baby stuff to make. I have a friend due in August.



I consider myself a Coloradoan, I haven't lived there in almost 20 years but I am born and raised. My mom and brother and his son still all live there, we are actually going out over the 4th of July, my nephew gets to throw out the first pitch at the Colorado Springs Sky Sox game on July 4, so we are driving out there for it. I definitely do not consider myself anything other than "Ill-anoyed" living here!



dianemom2 said:


> The onesies are adorable!  And I always cut mine open when I embroider on them.  I also cut open small t-shirts.  It makes it so much easier.
> 
> Hooray for getting a free desk.  It will be nice for you to have the sewing room set up in a way that makes you comfortable and it is easy to use.
> I was wondering if  you had sold the PE770 yet.  I saw that you posted it on  FB and tried to hook you up with someone who was interested.  I only start multi-tasking when my embroidery machine is doing satin stitches on a design that I've stitched out before and know it works well.


The tip was probably from you  but it was SO long ago, I couldn't remember. I haven't sold the 770 yet, a couple people on FB interested but didn't get approval from the husbands.  Going to try ebay but haven't had the energy to deal with it. 



sarah-jane said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am have lurked on the Disboutiquers thread for years but I'm a very novice seamstress, so I don't do a lot of posting.  I have been given a challenge and am preparing to meet it, and I just knew you all would have ideas.  We are taking my daughter to Disney for her first trip this September and we are booked in to BBB.  However the only thing my girl wants is an Aurora dress - but NOT the pink one - the blue one from the movie (which she loves).  I have talks to Disney and this is not a possibility anywhere in the parks.  So, I'm looking at sewing it.  A few years ago I ended up making my eldest daughter a Rapunzel dress because they weren't available in parks yet, and I took an existing flower girl dress and sewed an over skirt and bodice that laced over.  I am wondering where to start for Aurora - I have an old Cindy dress I can start with but it isn't quite the right shape. I am worried about sewing it all from scratch, but maybe it wouldn't be too hard?  Ideas?



The Simply Sweet pattern from youcanmakethis.com is super easy, it was the first dress I made. It is more like a sewing lesson than just a pattern. And here is a tutorial to make it into a princess aurora dress: http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/princess-pointers.html (which I assume you can make with blue fabric? I haven't seen the movie and google images looked like the pink and blue are similar just pink or blue. Sorry if that isn't right?)

This is one project I got done this weekend, a shirt for my nephew for his 6th birthday next week. I found the fabric at the Sewing Expo and it is perfect cubs colors. I made him a Broncos one for Christmas and so I thought I would do a Cub one too, bought the fabric and 2 days later got a text from my brother that he was requesting a cubs one. Perfect timing!












I wish the logo on the back were higher, and I had some sort of total buttonhole failure so I messed up the top buttonhole, so I made a little felt patch and covered it up. It's for a 6 year old, so I think he won't care.  I had my son try it on, he deemed it "too big, we should give it to Aydin." so that worked out perfectly!


----------



## snubie

Teresa, this is for you.

Sept 2007 - the first thing I ever sewed.







And Jan 2013


----------



## jessica52877

I was going to post something from 2007 too but I didn't want to dig for a photo that long. I think I'll see what all I can find. Not like I have any sewing to do or anything! Hope Tom doesn't read this post!  






We'll go with JoJo, it is one of the first I saw that is kind of old but one of my favorites! 

And one more for good measure, the last things I've made for us! 






GRR! I can't find the picture I really want! I don't think I ever uploaded it to facebook yet! This one will have to do for the moment. I had a great large group picture of everyone and where you could see the kids jeans! I'll have to work on that later!

Heathersue gets credit for the LGM dress and Sawyer's shirt!


----------



## ceemys

less than 24 hours and page 4.  wow.  I am going to do my best and keep up this time.   I have to find something to make though.  lol


----------



## ceemys

NiniMorris said:


> Diane, I know what you mean about the kids wanting the towels you made...last year we gave my daughter (who was turning 12) a beach party for her birthday.  As favors, I made plain white towels from Sam's club into 'beach' towels for all the guests...simple beachy applique and the child's name... I think I ended up with around 15... Found out later...some kids were requesting invitations just so they could get a towel!
> 
> I have been up all night...waiting for a call from the hospital.  My oldest daughter is being induced.  She has been in and out of the hospital for the past 3 weeks... they finally decided she was at a critical stage and decided to induce labor.  If all goes according to plan, I will be leaving for the hospital in a few hours....and we should have a baby some time tonight.
> 
> I am my daughter's back up coach since my wonderful son in law is a bit squeamish and isn't sure he can make it the whole way!  (he really is wonderful...we lucked out in the son in law department!)  Thought about making something cute for the baby..but I promised myself I would wait to find out if we have an Alexander or an Amelia before I make anything else!
> 
> Nini



aww.  Good luck today!  Hope it doesn't go very long.


----------



## jessica52877

Okay, took me forever to find this. Hopefully you'll can see it!! 






Teresajoy gets credit for the Buzz dress!


----------



## teresajoy

BellePrincessBelle said:


> LOL so pretty. I saw the pic before reading and was going to yell where'd you get that fabric because I need more of it! Sadly then I saw the date 2007 , that's around when i bought mine originally.



Actually, I have quite a bit left.  I'll try to remember to message you about it (if I don't feel free to PM me!)



sewmess said:


> Here we go again!!!
> 
> Love the pony skirt...is that the names of the ponies I see at the hemline?  Very cool.



Yep, those are the names. I didn't have an embroidery machine back then, but my sewing machine had letters on it. 



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, here is a picture of some of the towels.  We've already given some away.
> http://s879.photobucket.com/user/dianemom2/media/th_P4300176_zpse693b35a.jpg.html


Those really turned out neat!


Mickey_for_President said:


> Viola in her Cinderelly dress last week at Magic Kingdom!
> 
> 
> The most compliments I received from our visit was about the two costumes I made!!  It just feeds my addiction for more Disney!!!



She looks like one of the toddler princess dolls!!! WHAT A CUTIE!!!!!!!!



snubie said:


> Checking in, it has been probably a year since I checked in.  How is it possible that this is thread 30?!?  I "met" you Teresa in 2007, 6 years now.


Corey was sending your decals out today and I said "I KNOW HER!!!!! That's my good friend. Someday I will actually meet her!" 



livndisney said:


> Alright TeresaJoy I make one crack about Mi and you try to ditch me?
> 
> 
> As if you could get rid of me that easy
> 
> 
> LOL


Sorry C!!! I will see you soon though!!! 
Southern Michigan, it's a thing, it really is.... 



NiniMorris said:


> I have been up all night...waiting for a call from the hospital.  My oldest daughter is being induced.  She has been in and out of the hospital for the past 3 weeks... they finally decided she was at a critical stage and decided to induce labor.  If all goes according to plan, I will be leaving for the hospital in a few hours....and we should have a baby some time tonight.
> 
> I am my daughter's back up coach since my wonderful son in law is a bit squeamish and isn't sure he can make it the whole way!  (he really is wonderful...we lucked out in the son in law department!)  Thought about making something cute for the baby..but I promised myself I would wait to find out if we have an Alexander or an Amelia before I make anything else!
> 
> Nini



I'm hoping for an Amealia!



sarah-jane said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am have lurked on the Disboutiquers thread for years but I'm a very novice seamstress, so I don't do a lot of posting.  I have been given a challenge and am preparing to meet it, and I just knew you all would have ideas.  We are taking my daughter to Disney for her first trip this September and we are booked in to BBB.  However the only thing my girl wants is an Aurora dress - but NOT the pink one - the blue one from the movie (which she loves).  I have talks to Disney and this is not a possibility anywhere in the parks.  So, I'm looking at sewing it.  A few years ago I ended up making my eldest daughter a Rapunzel dress because they weren't available in parks yet, and I took an existing flower girl dress and sewed an over skirt and bodice that laced over.  I am wondering where to start for Aurora - I have an old Cindy dress I can start with but it isn't quite the right shape. I am worried about sewing it all from scratch, but maybe it wouldn't be too hard?  Ideas?



You need to check out Carla's blog. She has ideas for turning her wonderful patterns (which are gorgeous and simple to make) into princess dresses. 
I'll find you the link....

Here is the one for Sleeping Beauty http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/princess-pointers.html

She has Belle and Cinderella too

And, here is a tutorial by Nanci on how she made the Portrait Peasant into a Sleeping Beauty dress (it turned out fantastic!)

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38776588&postcount=3394



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't checked in for a while. We leave in 6 days for a trip to WDW. we will be a large group this time as my Sister and her 2 kids are coming with us making us a group of 7. I finally got an embroidery machine and I figured I would make tops for my DDs and my niece. Easier said than done. I am a huge procrastinator and now it is nipping me in the butt.
> 
> Again, remember I leave in 6 days. I am making Bettyann tops for all 3 girls for their trip to BBB all I have done on those is the appliques. I managed to finish 2 Nemo Bettyanns for my DD's as my niece doesn't like Nemo. My girls are both on the spectrum and typically only like to wear pillow case type tops because they are loose. I have tried other patterns to no avail. we tried the Bettyann and for the first 20 min all was well and now they bother them. I had to open the back and add longer elastic to make it looser. I still have 9-12 tops to make in these last 6 days well 4-5 really as we leave at 6:50 Am. So those last 9-12 tops will be pillow case tops as they go together so easily and quickly and won't cause meltdowns in my children LOL. Also, if I have time I am wanting to make a Vanessa top for myself (the adult version of the Bettyann). Here is what I have done so far:



You are busy!!! I love the Nemo top!!! I need to get busy myself. Lydia has requested a Duffy dress and now she also wants a Lego outfit, because we are going to Legoland. We leave in 8 days!



HeatherSue said:


> I'm just checking in since I haven't posted in quite a while!! The ladies on this thread (including my dear sister, teresajoy) got me sewing in 2007 and have led me to a wonderful career in digitizing embroidery designs!  I'm so thankful to everyone for their encouragement through the years!!  I love the Disboutiquers!
> 
> and some dancing bananas for good measure (do NOT forget the 3 banana minimum!)



Your name sounds familiar......



snubie said:


> Teresa, this is for you.
> 
> Sept 2007 - the first thing I ever sewed.
> [URL=http://s136.photobucket.com/user/snubile/media/Magical%20vacation%20wear/Customskirts002.jpg.html]





snubie said:


> And Jan 2013


AWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! Look how tiny she was!!!! I still love that skirt! And, those Figment outfits are fantastic! 


jessica52877 said:


> Okay, took me forever to find this. Hopefully you'll can see it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresajoy gets credit for the Buzz dress!



I was going to get all whiney that you posted a picture with Heather in it and not me, but I see you rectified that!


----------



## cogero

snubie said:


> Teresa, this is for you.
> 
> Sept 2007 - the first thing I ever sewed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jan 2013



I love those Figment Dresses everytime I see them.



jessica52877 said:


> Okay, took me forever to find this. Hopefully you'll can see it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresajoy gets credit for the Buzz dress!



I love this picture.

It is because of this thread that I started sewing in 2010 before that I just lurked.

Also I love seeing everyone check in here.


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> I was going to get all whiney that you posted a picture with Heather in it and not me, but I see you rectified that!



For the record it took me 12 minutes to find that picture after I had already probably spent 20 looking for it. I did want the big group one though. 



cogero said:


> It is because of this thread that I started sewing in 2010 before that I just lurked.
> 
> Also I love seeing everyone check in here.



Me too! It is fun seeing everyone here!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

re-test


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Please forgive my other post.  It took me a while to figure out how to update my signature.  My baby will be 12 on Friday.  It is hard to believe.  We also had another addition for my signature.  We booked a trip for Nov/Dec.  We are soooooo excited.   It has been 4 years since we have been.  We are hoping they will post free dining later in the year for that time.  But we are happy with what we have for now.

Just need to plan goodies now.  I see bowling shirts, a park bag, water bottle holders and anything else we might "NEED".  Tshirts are a given.  I hope the boys will still put up with their mom wanting customs.  Last trip I made matching test track shirts.  We rode late at night near close and they said since we were such big fans we could ride again.  It is one of our best magic memories.  "Remember when we got to ride test track over and over again."  This will be our last family trip before my oldest heads to college.  Wow I feel old.  But not too old for Disney.


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> Okay, took me forever to find this. Hopefully you'll can see it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresajoy gets credit for the Buzz dress!



TOTALLY bragging here- I know everyone in this picture!


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> For the record it took me 12 minutes to find that picture after I had already probably spent 20 looking for it. I did want the big group one though.
> !


I knew you loved me. 

Because, making shirts for everyone in my family (because I'm sure you would have made Corey one if he went) didn't prove that but you finding this picture did.  



lynnanddbyz said:


> Please forgive my other post.  It took me a while to figure out how to update my signature.  My baby will be 12 on Friday.  It is hard to believe.  We also had another addition for my signature.  We booked a trip for Nov/Dec.  We are soooooo excited.   It has been 4 years since we have been.  We are hoping they will post free dining later in the year for that time.  But we are happy with what we have for now.
> 
> Just need to plan goodies now.  I see bowling shirts, a park bag, water bottle holders and anything else we might "NEED".  Tshirts are a given.  I hope the boys will still put up with their mom wanting customs.  Last trip I made matching test track shirts.  We rode late at night near close and they said since we were such big fans we could ride again.  It is one of our best magic memories.  "Remember when we got to ride test track over and over again."  This will be our last family trip before my oldest heads to college.  Wow I feel old.  But not too old for Disney.


How exciting!!!! And, what a wonderful memory!!



livndisney said:


> TOTALLY bragging here- I know everyone in this picture!



Me too!!!


----------



## MagicalPinkApple

I love these pictures!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

It's been a Long Time since i posted here, Checking in to see all the great projects.  I am working on Rompers for my youngest. This June we are going to Take him on his first trip. He loves Mickey already.  

If I have time I will embroider a shirt or two for the rest of us.  But I don't have a lot of time or money.  We have to get the air conditioner fixed in our minivan.


----------



## sewdisney

PrincessMickey said:


> I haven't checked in for a few weeks, come back to find a new thread and only on page 3. Not too shabby. I'll post some of my recent projects in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I'm in CO too, in Littleon, not too many Coloradoans on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the towels. What a great idea! Love that shirt, I need to get that design sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, she's such a cutie in those dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! I need to start thinking of baby stuff to make. I have a friend due in August.



I'm in Littleton, Colorado too!


----------



## lnhstl

Hello Disboutiquers!!! First time poster here. I found out about Disboutiquers through one of mom2rtk's trip reports and thought I would join in the fun!

So without further ado here are some projects I just made. We are going on our first ever family WDW trip in 2 weeks and I have made two of each of the following dresses for my twin daughters. The dresses, as well as the entire trip, is a complete surprise for them, so it has been a challenge to work on the dresses while they're at school and hide the material before they get home. 

For our first MK day, when we plan to meet Merida:





For our second MK day when we have breakfast reservations at CRT:


----------



## DisneyMom5

jessica52877 said:


> Okay, took me forever to find this. Hopefully you'll can see it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresajoy gets credit for the Buzz dress!



I hadn't seen all of those.  May I just say, I LOVE that Etch has MOM written on him, and that Rex is under the traffic cone.  SO original!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

lnhstl said:


> Hello Disboutiquers!!! First time poster here. I found out about Disboutiquers through one of mom2rtk's trip reports and thought I would join in the fun!
> 
> So without further ado here are some projects I just made. We are going on our first ever family WDW trip in 2 weeks and I have made two of each of the following dresses for my twin daughters. The dresses, as well as the entire trip, is a complete surprise for them, so it has been a challenge to work on the dresses while they're at school and hide the material before they get home.
> 
> For our first MK day, when we plan to meet Merida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our second MK day when we have breakfast reservations at CRT:



Welcome!!! These dresses are great!! What pattern is this? 
We will be down about the same time as you. I'll keep my eye out for you. 



DisneyMom5 said:


> I hadn't seen all of those.  May I just say, I LOVE that Etch has MOM written on him, and that Rex is under the traffic cone.  SO original!!!!



Aren't the shirt great!! Jessica made all of those for us. I LOVED LOVED LOVED my Rex shirt!! It just makes me giggle!


----------



## sewmess

lnhstl said:


> Hello Disboutiquers!!! First time poster here. I found out about Disboutiquers through one of mom2rtk's trip reports and thought I would join in the fun!
> 
> So without further ado here are some projects I just made. We are going on our first ever family WDW trip in 2 weeks and I have made two of each of the following dresses for my twin daughters. The dresses, as well as the entire trip, is a complete surprise for them, so it has been a challenge to work on the dresses while they're at school and hide the material before they get home.
> 
> For our first MK day, when we plan to meet Merida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our second MK day when we have breakfast reservations at CRT:



Have fun on the first ever family visit.  Those dresses look completely practical in a fabulously princess-ie way.  Hope you enjoy their surprise!!

I have only been on this thread through two versions, but I'll say that this thread has encouraged me to buy an embroidery machine and get more serious about my sewing.  Serious enough to clean my sewing room.  

Loves seeing all the pictures from trips past.  Can't wait to see those for trips that are yet to come!!


----------



## DisneyMom5

teresajoy said:


> Aren't the shirt great!! Jessica made all of those for us. I LOVED LOVED LOVED my Rex shirt!! It just makes me giggle!



Nice, Jessica!!!!  

[And, just have to throw out there once again, that I knew HeatherSue and TeresaJoy BEFORE they were the Disney sewing queens and Disney experts (well, I think they've always been Disney ADDICTS).  I'm pretty proud to count them as friends.  They've even had dinner at my house.  Though one of them was actually CRASHING the party.  He he he...]


----------



## goteamwood

lnhstl said:


> Hello Disboutiquers!!! First time poster here. I found out about Disboutiquers through one of mom2rtk's trip reports and thought I would join in the fun!
> 
> So without further ado here are some projects I just made. We are going on our first ever family WDW trip in 2 weeks and I have made two of each of the following dresses for my twin daughters. The dresses, as well as the entire trip, is a complete surprise for them, so it has been a challenge to work on the dresses while they're at school and hide the material before they get home.
> 
> For our first MK day, when we plan to meet Merida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> For our second MK day when we have breakfast reservations at CRT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Great job. I can't imagine keeping it a surprise while sewing two of everything. I have twin boys so making two of each thing seems totally normal to me, when I just sew one I feel off my routine... I am sure you girls will love the surprise and the dresses!



sewmess said:


> I have only been on this thread through two versions, but I'll say that this thread has encouraged me to buy an embroidery machine and get more serious about my sewing.  Serious enough to clean my sewing room.


It really is a gateway drug, this thread. I too have added an embroidery machine (2 actually...) in the just-under-a-year I have been hanging around. Not to mention a small fortune in embroidery designs, enough fabric to make a slipcover for a small continent and the unending desire to go back to WDW and so we are planning another trip. ENABLERS, all of you!

I just got my 1st order (speaking of addictions.) from Girl Charlee for knits to make shirts for my boys for the trip. Branching out from my beloved bowling shirts, gasp! (I have at least 1 set of those in the agenda though, worry you not!)  I really want to do Be Our Guest for their birthday, but even if we can't get a dinner reservation I am hoping we can do lunch. Anyway, I also got the "Jackson" raglan pattern from Funktional threads to try out. It seems to have a lot of great upcycling potential too. The knits are in the washer so I doubt I will get going on them tonight and tomorrow we have plans all day... Darn real life getting in the way of my sewing!


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

snubie said:


> Teresa, this is for you.
> 
> Sept 2007 - the first thing I ever sewed.



I love this outfit & adore the fabric. Wish they still had some like that around!



lnhstl said:


> Hello Disboutiquers!!! First time poster here. I found out about Disboutiquers through one of mom2rtk's trip reports and thought I would join in the fun!
> 
> So without further ado here are some projects I just made. We are going on our first ever family WDW trip in 2 weeks and I have made two of each of the following dresses for my twin daughters. The dresses, as well as the entire trip, is a complete surprise for them, so it has been a challenge to work on the dresses while they're at school and hide the material before they get home.
> 
> For our first MK day, when we plan to meet Merida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our second MK day when we have breakfast reservations at CRT:



welcome! I'm new here as well. I lived in stl for the first 21 years of my life! A lot of my fam still lives there. We visit my sis & her family at least once a year in the summer!! I also have twin girls!!  they will b 8 the 29th of may, so we have lots in common!!!


----------



## Mickey_for_President

NiniMorris said:


> If all goes according to plan, I will be leaving for the hospital in a few hours....and we should have a baby some time tonight.



WOW!!  SO Exciting!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

Mickey_for_President said:


> Viola in her Cinderelly dress last week at Magic Kingdom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viola in her Belle-inspired dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most compliments I received from our visit was about the two costumes I made!!  It just feeds my addiction for more Disney!!!



Beautiful dresses and what a cute model!



DisneyMom5 said:


> That's the kind of thing I need to know.  THANKS!



Glad that I can help 



goteamwood said:


> Long ago someone suggested cutting the side of a onesie before applique then serging. And I always wanted to but was afraid. And unskilled on my serger. Now I am feeling a lot more confident on the serger so I tried it for these thing 1/thing 2 onesies I made for a baby shower (one of my twin mom friends' cousin is also having twins, it's an epidemic!).
> 
> 
> 
> And it was great. This design is huge and would have been such a pain the old way working inside-out.
> 
> So thank you to whomever suggested that 2-3 threads ago.
> 
> Also, I got a new desk for my embroidery machine today from freecycle that is the perfect size for the new machine. I had everything shoved on one desk, now I can use the serger, sewing machine and the embroidery machine without moving a bunch of stuff around. Now my dream is to get a larger cutting/work table. And, a bigger house, but both of those seem unlikely. Also I tried to multitask again and just decided it is not for me and I am going to get rid of the PE770. Love it, great machine, just too much margin for error when I am working on mostly shirts and onesies.



Great job on the onesies. Hooray for a new desk! Hopefully you will find someone who will treasure the PE770 very soon!



smittette said:


> Ok, gotta rant -
> I took the day off of sewing to take my husband's car to get a tune-up and oil change (We're driving his car to Florida, and he wanted me to get it done so we wouldn't run out of time - What does he think, that I'm a procrastinator, oh, wait, I am) Anyhoo, I posted earlier how I can hear my Cinderella fabric calling my name. Well, now I'm stuck an hour from home in a hotel for the night (a treat in any other circumstance) because they didn't put any oil BACK in the car!!!! Hubby thinks they left the plug off, but the end result is the same. No sewing for me!
> Actually, my mother's brand new Ellissimo is in the car; along with some cute red fabric with white polka dots that I couldn't resist today. If the dang thing wasn't so heavy, I'd go get it and spend my night having a ball.



Oh no! I hope the car didn't suffer permanent damage from the shop's mistake. Is the shop going to do anything about it?



NiniMorris said:


> I have been up all night...waiting for a call from the hospital.  My oldest daughter is being induced.  She has been in and out of the hospital for the past 3 weeks... they finally decided she was at a critical stage and decided to induce labor.  If all goes according to plan, I will be leaving for the hospital in a few hours....and we should have a baby some time tonight.
> 
> I am my daughter's back up coach since my wonderful son in law is a bit squeamish and isn't sure he can make it the whole way!  (he really is wonderful...we lucked out in the son in law department!)  Thought about making something cute for the baby..but I promised myself I would wait to find out if we have an Alexander or an Amelia before I make anything else!
> 
> Nini



I hope the delivery will go smoothly and your son-in-law manages ok with the process. Please let us know if you will sewing for Alexander or Amelia!



mphalens said:


> I miss this thread . . . but I haven't gotten to do any Disney sewing lately . . . I need to just come hang out over here so y'all can hold me accountable for the sewing I need to do (not Disney) - like the Bosco BowTie's I need to make!





sarah-jane said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am have lurked on the Disboutiquers thread for years but I'm a very novice seamstress, so I don't do a lot of posting.  I have been given a challenge and am preparing to meet it, and I just knew you all would have ideas.  We are taking my daughter to Disney for her first trip this September and we are booked in to BBB.  However the only thing my girl wants is an Aurora dress - but NOT the pink one - the blue one from the movie (which she loves).  I have talks to Disney and this is not a possibility anywhere in the parks.  So, I'm looking at sewing it.  A few years ago I ended up making my eldest daughter a Rapunzel dress because they weren't available in parks yet, and I took an existing flower girl dress and sewed an over skirt and bodice that laced over.  I am wondering where to start for Aurora - I have an old Cindy dress I can start with but it isn't quite the right shape. I am worried about sewing it all from scratch, but maybe it wouldn't be too hard?  Ideas?



Welcome another fellow Calgarian! Yee Haw! I see that many people have suggested the Simply Sweet with the princess tutorial. If you want to, I am happy to help you out with your sewing questions since it will just be a local call!



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't checked in for a while. We leave in 6 days for a trip to WDW. we will be a large group this time as my Sister and her 2 kids are coming with us making us a group of 7. I finally got an embroidery machine and I figured I would make tops for my DDs and my niece. Easier said than done. I am a huge procrastinator and now it is nipping me in the butt.
> 
> Again, remember I leave in 6 days. I am making Bettyann tops for all 3 girls for their trip to BBB all I have done on those is the appliques. I managed to finish 2 Nemo Bettyanns for my DD's as my niece doesn't like Nemo. My girls are both on the spectrum and typically only like to wear pillow case type tops because they are loose. I have tried other patterns to no avail. we tried the Bettyann and for the first 20 min all was well and now they bother them. I had to open the back and add longer elastic to make it looser. I still have 9-12 tops to make in these last 6 days well 4-5 really as we leave at 6:50 Am. So those last 9-12 tops will be pillow case tops as they go together so easily and quickly and won't cause meltdowns in my children LOL. Also, if I have time I am wanting to make a Vanessa top for myself (the adult version of the Bettyann). Here is what I have done so far:



Looks like you have been busy and will be busy in the next few days! Hopefully you can complete the projects you planned!



goteamwood said:


> This is one project I got done this weekend, a shirt for my nephew for his 6th birthday next week. I found the fabric at the Sewing Expo and it is perfect cubs colors. I made him a Broncos one for Christmas and so I thought I would do a Cub one too, bought the fabric and 2 days later got a text from my brother that he was requesting a cubs one. Perfect timing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the logo on the back were higher, and I had some sort of total buttonhole failure so I messed up the top buttonhole, so I made a little felt patch and covered it up. It's for a 6 year old, so I think he won't care.  I had my son try it on, he deemed it "too big, we should give it to Aydin." so that worked out perfectly!



Cute shirt. I am sure your nephew will love it!



jessica52877 said:


> Okay, took me forever to find this. Hopefully you'll can see it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresajoy gets credit for the Buzz dress!



Wow! I remember when that meet took place. Thanks for sharing the picture!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Please forgive my other post.  It took me a while to figure out how to update my signature.  My baby will be 12 on Friday.  It is hard to believe.  We also had another addition for my signature.  We booked a trip for Nov/Dec.  We are soooooo excited.   It has been 4 years since we have been.  We are hoping they will post free dining later in the year for that time.  But we are happy with what we have for now.
> 
> Just need to plan goodies now.  I see bowling shirts, a park bag, water bottle holders and anything else we might "NEED".  Tshirts are a given.  I hope the boys will still put up with their mom wanting customs.  Last trip I made matching test track shirts.  We rode late at night near close and they said since we were such big fans we could ride again.  It is one of our best magic memories.  "Remember when we got to ride test track over and over again."  This will be our last family trip before my oldest heads to college.  Wow I feel old.  But not too old for Disney.



One can never be too old for Disney (or Disney customs for that matter)! We will be there at the same time (so will Nini and Sandi). We should plan to meet up!



lnhstl said:


> Hello Disboutiquers!!! First time poster here. I found out about Disboutiquers through one of mom2rtk's trip reports and thought I would join in the fun!
> 
> So without further ado here are some projects I just made. We are going on our first ever family WDW trip in 2 weeks and I have made two of each of the following dresses for my twin daughters. The dresses, as well as the entire trip, is a complete surprise for them, so it has been a challenge to work on the dresses while they're at school and hide the material before they get home.
> 
> For our first MK day, when we plan to meet Merida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our second MK day when we have breakfast reservations at CRT:



Welcome! The dresses look beautiful. I am sure your daugthers will look fab in those dresses!

Diane - I lost your quote, but to answer your question, I appliqued the Minnie as Princess Leia pattern on a shirt (for May 4th - or "May the fourth be with you" day). I need to get a picture of it still.


----------



## Mickey_for_President

sarah-jane said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am have lurked on the Disboutiquers thread for years but I'm a very novice seamstress, so I don't do a lot of posting.  I have been given a challenge and am preparing to meet it, and I just knew you all would have ideas.  We are taking my daughter to Disney for her first trip this September and we are booked in to BBB.  However the only thing my girl wants is an Aurora dress - but NOT the pink one - the blue one from the movie (which she loves).  I have talks to Disney and this is not a possibility anywhere in the parks.  So, I'm looking at sewing it.  A few years ago I ended up making my eldest daughter a Rapunzel dress because they weren't available in parks yet, and I took an existing flower girl dress and sewed an over skirt and bodice that laced over.  I am wondering where to start for Aurora - I have an old Cindy dress I can start with but it isn't quite the right shape. I am worried about sewing it all from scratch, but maybe it wouldn't be too hard?  Ideas?



I second the etsy idea.  It is a great source for inspiration!!


----------



## brooke789

Anyone made kids capes?  If so, done anything Disney theme.  My DD has been wearing a bag (cloth shopping bag) around her neck and calling it her cape.  I'm thinking I should buy/make them (twins) one for their birthday.  

Side note -- 10 days until our FIRST trip to WDW!!  Can't wait!


----------



## lnhstl

teresajoy said:


> Welcome!!! These dresses are great!! What pattern is this?
> We will be down about the same time as you. I'll keep my eye out for you.



It is Simplicity 2377, Style F.



sewmess said:


> Have fun on the first ever family visit.  Those dresses look completely practical in a fabulously princess-ie way.  Hope you enjoy their surprise!!



That was exactly my goal - I wanted the girls to be "dressed up" but didn't want them walking around in itchy costumes all day. Having a simple cotton dress, but still a princess fabric, fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## smittette

brooke789 said:


> Anyone made kids capes?  If so, done anything Disney theme.  My DD has been wearing a bag (cloth shopping bag) around her neck and calling it her cape.  I'm thinking I should buy/make them (twins) one for their birthday.
> 
> Side note -- 10 days until our FIRST trip to WDW!!  Can't wait!


I haven't done any capes for Disney (although I was looking at pics of Snow White earlier and realized she often has one, so I'm considering it), but we did a kingly birthday party years ago - son was 5 ish, he's about to be 20. I made simple capes for all the party goers. Just a hemmed rectangle with a ribbon run through the top (like a rod pocket on a curtain). Just make sure you attach the ribbon either in the middle or at each end of cape after you gather it up a suitable amount or the ribbon will pull out. Then just tie it on the child.
 I used whatever fabric I had a large enough size of, including a few from the skirts of my old prom dresses. If you have embroidery capability, it would be really easy to Disneyize them.


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyMom5 said:


> Nice, Jessica!!!!
> 
> [And, just have to throw out there once again, that I knew HeatherSue and TeresaJoy BEFORE they were the Disney sewing queens and Disney experts (well, I think they've always been Disney ADDICTS).  I'm pretty proud to count them as friends.  They've even had dinner at my house.  Though one of them was actually CRASHING the party.  He he he...]



Yes, you knew us "when" 



brooke789 said:


> Anyone made kids capes?  If so, done anything Disney theme.  My DD has been wearing a bag (cloth shopping bag) around her neck and calling it her cape.  I'm thinking I should buy/make them (twins) one for their birthday.
> 
> Side note -- 10 days until our FIRST trip to WDW!!  Can't wait!


Jeanne wrote up a tutorial http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/10/reversible-super-hero-cape-by-jham.html


----------



## *Toadstool*

mommy2AbIzEli said:


> I love this outfit & adore the fabric. Wish they still had some like that around!
> 
> 
> 
> welcome! I'm new here as well. I lived in stl for the first 21 years of my life! A lot of my fam still lives there. We visit my sis & her family at least once a year in the summer!! I also have twin girls!!  they will b 8 the 29th of may, so we have lots in common!!!


Oh it's still around. It is in my hoard forever pile of fabric!! 


And this is my official "check in"!!


Oh, I'm supposed to post a picture? I'll have to come back and do that!!


----------



## Arctic Stamp Queen

I love seeing your creations...so I am coming out of lurkdom to join the new thread.    I had an older Brother that served me well for my little sewing tasks for 20+ years, but last fall I decided I wanted to learn to quilt.  

For my birthday I took a quilting class and came home with a barely used Bernina Artista 730 with an embroidery unit that came with it...I never thought I would really use the embroidery unit, but I took the follow up class that came with my machine and o.m.word...I love my embroidery unit and I already have hoop envy!

So I am soaking up your knowledge and dreaming of another trip to Disney so I can make some awesome shirts for the fam!


----------



## pyrxtc

sarah-jane said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am have lurked on the Disboutiquers thread for years but I'm a very novice seamstress, so I don't do a lot of posting.  I have been given a challenge and am preparing to meet it, and I just knew you all would have ideas.  We are taking my daughter to Disney for her first trip this September and we are booked in to BBB.  However the only thing my girl wants is an Aurora dress - but NOT the pink one - the blue one from the movie (which she loves).  I have talks to Disney and this is not a possibility anywhere in the parks.  So, I'm looking at sewing it.  A few years ago I ended up making my eldest daughter a Rapunzel dress because they weren't available in parks yet, and I took an existing flower girl dress and sewed an over skirt and bodice that laced over.  I am wondering where to start for Aurora - I have an old Cindy dress I can start with but it isn't quite the right shape. I am worried about sewing it all from scratch, but maybe it wouldn't be too hard?  Ideas?



Welcome to the boards. I wish I could help or suggest a pattern but I don't know one but it looks like you've gotten a few idea's. I can't wait until you post pictures.



jessica52877 said:


> Okay, took me forever to find this. Hopefully you'll can see it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresajoy gets credit for the Buzz dress!



I love all the outfits and the jeans are really cute !



lnhstl said:


> Hello Disboutiquers!!! First time poster here. I found out about Disboutiquers through one of mom2rtk's trip reports and thought I would join in the fun!
> 
> So without further ado here are some projects I just made. We are going on our first ever family WDW trip in 2 weeks and I have made two of each of the following dresses for my twin daughters. The dresses, as well as the entire trip, is a complete surprise for them, so it has been a challenge to work on the dresses while they're at school and hide the material before they get home.
> For our first MK day, when we plan to meet Merida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our second MK day when we have breakfast reservations at CRT:



Welcome and what cute dresses ! I know you and your girls are going to have much fun.

Well, I haven't gotten any sewing done since I last posted. It was  a very long week at my Dad's house, my brother and his wife had moved in already (2 months early and with their 2 cats) and shorted me a bed and made it awkward staying there. He was great but she can be kind of a pain. Her cats are not allowed to socialize with a dog. 

We did have a lot of fun though and Plimouth Plantation was fun as was the rest of our week when we got out of the house. There were still sea lions at the beach which was weird since they are usually long gone by April vacation. 

Hopefully I can sew tomorrow, groceries today, so I can finish the hat for the outfit finally and ship her stuff to her. I hit up Goodwill yesterday and got some good buys. I got an Emerson CD/record/cassette/radio for my DH that I think he will like and picked up some fabric for a couple bucks a yard. Found some really cute Disney holiday fabric, got about 2 1/2 yards for $4.








I also got some good news, I think, while I was at Joann's yesterday. Our offer was countered for a house in TX and it was reasonable so I guess I have a new house ??? We still have to sign the new offer, which I thought we would have last night, but I am a bit scared and excited about the move. Also about paying two mortgages since our house hasn't sold yet.  The house is gorgeous, I think from the pictures, but I haven't seen it in person yet. Only my Dh walked through, I still haven't been to TX yet at all. Will they let me walk through when I get there ? I arrive on the 9th of this month to "house hunt"  but hopefully I can see the new house. Maybe I will try to schedule the inspection while I am there, then I know I get to go through it with them. The house is empty, bank owned, no no worries about inconveniencing homeowners.


----------



## NiniMorris

(First I apologize for not grabbing the quotes...but hey...I'm TIRED!)

Jessica...I, personally do NOT like that picture!  I have seen those in person, and that pictures DOES NOT do them justice!  I can say those are at least 100 times cuter in person!

Thanks for the trip down memory lane.  I would go look for one of mine, but truthfully, I am still exhausted!

Now, for my big news.  Miss Amelia Elizabeth made her appearance in the world yesterday morning at 9:51. She weighed in at 8 lbs 2 oz and was 20 1/4 inches long.  She was 3 weeks (and a few days) early.

The delivery did not go as planned, my daughter had some serious problems and they decided to do an emergency c-section.  It changed, literally, within less than an hour!  She will have to remain on anti-seizure meds for a couple more months, but we did have a wonderful outcome.

I felt a little sorry for my son in law.  I told you he was a bit squeamish...well, I didn't get there quick enough to go into surgery with her, so he had to go in.  He held up like a trooper and did a great job!    I got to speak to him a few minutes before he went back and he had started to calm down a bit and he went through it with flying colors!

I'm sure there is more...but I guess I am still a bit more tired than I thought I was....


Nini


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> (First I apologize for not grabbing the quotes...but hey...I'm TIRED!)
> 
> Jessica...I, personally do NOT like that picture!  I have seen those in person, and that pictures DOES NOT do them justice!  I can say those are at least 100 times cuter in person!
> 
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane.  I would go look for one of mine, but truthfully, I am still exhausted!
> 
> Now, for my big news.  Miss Amelia Elizabeth made her appearance in the world yesterday morning at 9:51. She weighed in at 8 lbs 2 oz and was 20 1/4 inches long.  She was 3 weeks (and a few days) early.
> 
> The delivery did not go as planned, my daughter had some serious problems and they decided to do an emergency c-section.  It changed, literally, within less than an hour!  She will have to remain on anti-seizure meds for a couple more months, but we did have a wonderful outcome.
> 
> I felt a little sorry for my son in law.  I told you he was a bit squeamish...well, I didn't get there quick enough to go into surgery with her, so he had to go in.  He held up like a trooper and did a great job!    I got to speak to him a few minutes before he went back and he had started to calm down a bit and he went through it with flying colors!
> 
> I'm sure there is more...but I guess I am still a bit more tired than I thought I was....
> 
> 
> Nini



LOL! about the picture! I do agree though, the picture just doesn't do anything for the outfits! Congrats on DGD! I'm a little happy you weren't there in time so her husband could go back there, although it would have been great if both of you could have gone. I didn't realize she was being prepped before you got there but that makes sense being so early and an emergency. 



lnhstl said:


> Hello Disboutiquers!!! First time poster here. I found out about Disboutiquers through one of mom2rtk's trip reports and thought I would join in the fun!
> 
> So without further ado here are some projects I just made. We are going on our first ever family WDW trip in 2 weeks and I have made two of each of the following dresses for my twin daughters. The dresses, as well as the entire trip, is a complete surprise for them, so it has been a challenge to work on the dresses while they're at school and hide the material before they get home.



Welcome!! You did a great job on the dresses! 



DisneyMom5 said:


> I hadn't seen all of those.  May I just say, I LOVE that Etch has MOM written on him, and that Rex is under the traffic cone.  SO original!!!!



Thank you! My son wrote out the word Mom too so that makes it even more special. I think Sawyer's etch said Toy Story but it wasn't as cute. DS at 9 has the worst hand writing in the world and I copied what he wrote trying to make it Andy looking! The traffic done I have loved for years but it really was a last minute change. TJ was supposed to have the FP phone. Sewing at 2 am before we leave I tend to change my mind. Mine was also going to be different but I don't even remember what now and love how it turned out!! 



teresajoy said:


> Aren't the shirt great!! Jessica made all of those for us. I LOVED LOVED LOVED my Rex shirt!! It just makes me giggle!



If Corey went a matching cone would be cute! Sadly, I don't think many of the CM's got it! 



DisneyMom5 said:


> Nice, Jessica!!!!
> 
> [And, just have to throw out there once again, that I knew HeatherSue and TeresaJoy BEFORE they were the Disney sewing queens and Disney experts (well, I think they've always been Disney ADDICTS).  I'm pretty proud to count them as friends.  They've even had dinner at my house.  Though one of them was actually CRASHING the party.  He he he...]



Isn't it great knowing rock stars!! I love my best friends! 



goteamwood said:


> Great job. I can't imagine keeping it a surprise while sewing two of everything. I have twin boys so making two of each thing seems totally normal to me, when I just sew one I feel off my routine... I am sure you girls will love the surprise and the dresses!
> 
> 
> It really is a gateway drug, this thread. I too have added an embroidery machine (2 actually...) in the just-under-a-year I have been hanging around. Not to mention a small fortune in embroidery designs, enough fabric to make a slipcover for a small continent and the unending desire to go back to WDW and so we are planning another trip. ENABLERS, all of you!
> 
> I just got my 1st order (speaking of addictions.) from Girl Charlee for knits to make shirts for my boys for the trip. Branching out from my beloved bowling shirts, gasp! (I have at least 1 set of those in the agenda though, worry you not!)  I really want to do Be Our Guest for their birthday, but even if we can't get a dinner reservation I am hoping we can do lunch. Anyway, I also got the "Jackson" raglan pattern from Funktional threads to try out. It seems to have a lot of great upcycling potential too. The knits are in the washer so I doubt I will get going on them tonight and tomorrow we have plans all day... Darn real life getting in the way of my sewing!



Our drug of choice is awesome! 



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> I love this outfit & adore the fabric. Wish they still had some like that around!
> 
> 
> 
> welcome! I'm new here as well. I lived in stl for the first 21 years of my life! A lot of my fam still lives there. We visit my sis & her family at least once a year in the summer!! I also have twin girls!!  they will b 8 the 29th of may, so we have lots in common!!!



Yep, some of us hoard cute fabric like that! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Oh it's still around. It is in my hoard forever pile of fabric!!
> 
> 
> And this is my official "check in"!!
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm supposed to post a picture? I'll have to come back and do that!!



We'll be waiting for a picture! 



teresajoy said:


> I knew you loved me.
> 
> Because, making shirts for everyone in my family (because I'm sure you would have made Corey one if he went) didn't prove that but you finding this picture did.



Of course I would have made Corey one. Should have done that for this trip. When do you leave? Although I don't think I can fit in anything else. Never mind, don't post publicly when you leave!  



livndisney said:


> TOTALLY bragging here- I know everyone in this picture!



But it has been far too long since I have seen you! (And I know it has been less than a year). On another note, got my 16 new series 10 lego minifigures last night!


----------



## brooke789

teresajoy said:


> Jeanne wrote up a tutorial http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/10/reversible-super-hero-cape-by-jham.html



Thanks!  I figured this had been covered over the years!


----------



## Sparkly

This thread makes me want to try my hand at sewing..I haven't done it since school in textiles..we did a hat. And it was quite a good looking hat, even if I say so myself.

I'm going to attempt a stuffed toy of a character from a video game I play at some point, but I have no clue where to start or the best way to go about making the pattern.


----------



## BellePrincessBelle

I have to eat my words. I said in 10 years of embroidery that i've never had hoop envy(and I never have in the past) but that must be because I didn't hang around here. Now I have hoop envy! I will be buying a machine with a bigger hoop but not a 5x7, something bigger for sure.


----------



## ceemys

NiniMorris said:


> (First I apologize for not grabbing the quotes...but hey...I'm TIRED!)
> 
> Jessica...I, personally do NOT like that picture!  I have seen those in person, and that pictures DOES NOT do them justice!  I can say those are at least 100 times cuter in person!
> 
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane.  I would go look for one of mine, but truthfully, I am still exhausted!
> 
> Now, for my big news.  Miss Amelia Elizabeth made her appearance in the world yesterday morning at 9:51. She weighed in at 8 lbs 2 oz and was 20 1/4 inches long.  She was 3 weeks (and a few days) early.
> 
> The delivery did not go as planned, my daughter had some serious problems and they decided to do an emergency c-section.  It changed, literally, within less than an hour!  She will have to remain on anti-seizure meds for a couple more months, but we did have a wonderful outcome.
> 
> I felt a little sorry for my son in law.  I told you he was a bit squeamish...well, I didn't get there quick enough to go into surgery with her, so he had to go in.  He held up like a trooper and did a great job!    I got to speak to him a few minutes before he went back and he had started to calm down a bit and he went through it with flying colors!
> 
> I'm sure there is more...but I guess I am still a bit more tired than I thought I was....
> 
> 
> Nini



Congrats on the little one.  My 20 hour labor turned into an emergency c-section also.  Hope everyone is better.


----------



## pyrxtc

NiniMorris said:


> (First I apologize for not grabbing the quotes...but hey...I'm TIRED!)
> Now, for my big news.  Miss Amelia Elizabeth made her appearance in the world yesterday morning at 9:51. She weighed in at 8 lbs 2 oz and was 20 1/4 inches long.  She was 3 weeks (and a few days) early.
> The delivery did not go as planned, my daughter had some serious problems and they decided to do an emergency c-section.  It changed, literally, within less than an hour!  She will have to remain on anti-seizure meds for a couple more months, but we did have a wonderful outcome.
> I felt a little sorry for my son in law.  I told you he was a bit squeamish...well, I didn't get there quick enough to go into surgery with her, so he had to go in.  He held up like a trooper and did a great job!    I got to speak to him a few minutes before he went back and he had started to calm down a bit and he went through it with flying colors!
> I'm sure there is more...but I guess I am still a bit more tired than I thought I was....Nini



Yay on the baby girl ! Oh what fun you will have sewing through the years.


----------



## kellygirl2

I have been looking through and seeing all the awesome creations.  I love them all - I especially love the Thing 1 and 2 onsies.  

Question:


I have a new 770 (my husband thanks all of you ladies I am sure).   I did my first applique last night and it came out pretty good.  I now know how closely I need to trim the fabric - wasnt sure until after the satin stitch ran.

I had some issues with thread breaking but I think I just need to get a better handle on threading - that might have been user error.

Some of the tutorials I have watched - they use and iron on stabilizer on the fabric before it is placed on to be stiched down.  Does anyone do that step and is it worth it?   I am using cutaway stabilizer and it seemed to work well but was curious if adding the  iron on to the fabric makes the fabric stay down better and maybe not pucker when washed. 

Just trying to lesson the learning curve here as we leave in about 6 weeks and I need to get busy.   If only my 3 year old darlings would cooperate at naptime.

Thanks and I will be back to post some pictures soon.

Kelly


----------



## sewmess

NiniMorris said:


> (First I apologize for not grabbing the quotes...but hey...I'm TIRED!)
> 
> Jessica...I, personally do NOT like that picture!  I have seen those in person, and that pictures DOES NOT do them justice!  I can say those are at least 100 times cuter in person!
> 
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane.  I would go look for one of mine, but truthfully, I am still exhausted!
> 
> Now, for my big news.  Miss Amelia Elizabeth made her appearance in the world yesterday morning at 9:51. She weighed in at 8 lbs 2 oz and was 20 1/4 inches long.  She was 3 weeks (and a few days) early.
> 
> The delivery did not go as planned, my daughter had some serious problems and they decided to do an emergency c-section.  It changed, literally, within less than an hour!  She will have to remain on anti-seizure meds for a couple more months, but we did have a wonderful outcome.
> 
> I felt a little sorry for my son in law.  I told you he was a bit squeamish...well, I didn't get there quick enough to go into surgery with her, so he had to go in.  He held up like a trooper and did a great job!    I got to speak to him a few minutes before he went back and he had started to calm down a bit and he went through it with flying colors!
> 
> I'm sure there is more...but I guess I am still a bit more tired than I thought I was....
> 
> 
> Nini



Congrats to all involved; 'specially Mr. New Dad.  Prayers and thoughts will still be with your DD & family as they go through the next few weeks of recovery & adjustment to the new life.



Sparkly said:


> This thread makes me want to try my hand at sewing..I haven't done it since school in textiles..we did a hat. And it was quite a good looking hat, even if I say so myself.
> 
> I'm going to attempt a stuffed toy of a character from a video game I play at some point, but I have no clue where to start or the best way to go about making the pattern.



A good place to start is drawing out the character and breaking it down into pieces for a start-up "2-D" stuffy; also, if your starting out, felt or fleece is very forgiving to work with.  I've gotten a lot of inspiration here: http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?board=358.0#axzz2SA58tklL There are awesome tutorials and a lot of the craftsters are gamers and would love to see your creation.

One of these days I'll have to post one of my dolls to show everyone my 3-D sewing.


----------



## goteamwood

kellygirl2 said:


> I have been looking through and seeing all the awesome creations.  I love them all - I especially love the Thing 1 and 2 onsies.
> 
> Question:
> 
> 
> I have a new 770 (my husband thanks all of you ladies I am sure).   I did my first applique last night and it came out pretty good.  I now know how closely I need to trim the fabric - wasnt sure until after the satin stitch ran.
> 
> I had some issues with thread breaking but I think I just need to get a better handle on threading - that might have been user error.
> 
> Some of the tutorials I have watched - they use and iron on stabilizer on the fabric before it is placed on to be stiched down.  Does anyone do that step and is it worth it?   I am using cutaway stabilizer and it seemed to work well but was curious if adding the  iron on to the fabric makes the fabric stay down better and maybe not pucker when washed.
> 
> Just trying to lesson the learning curve here as we leave in about 6 weeks and I need to get busy.   If only my 3 year old darlings would cooperate at naptime.
> 
> Thanks and I will be back to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Kelly



I hear you on the nap thing. My 3-year-olds fight nap time every day but I will not give up! 
I don't use the iron on but I do cutaway on the bottom and the solvy on top. I just think on t-shirts especially the stitches look nicer. Could be my imagination though. I order it online from thraedart or all stitch rather than buy it at Joann, it's much cheaper. The only time I used the iron on stuff is for the hand-applies I did before I got my embroidery machine.


----------



## smittette

Yay, I finally got the animal print twirly skirt finished. It has (I think) 14 animals embroidered on it. None of them are very big, but they took forever! Plus I always try to do doubles for future use when I'm doing things like this. I made it multi-directional so she can wear whichever animal she feels like in front. Plus I used button elastic. So it will fit her 20 inch waist now, but still be able to be worn up to about a 28 inch waist. Probably forever, she's on the scrawny side. 
Now for the important part - pics!






Note the tiger striped waistband. I searched for a month for tiger striped cotton. I found tiger striped fleece, tiger striped silky fabric, tiger striped fur, tiger striped flannel, blue tiger stripes, green tiger stripes and even some tiger striped ribbon - but no tiger colored cotton tiger striped fabric! Until two days ago when the main part of the skirt was already put together.
And now for one photo I don't appreciate




Taken today - May the 2nd. Really!?! Yes, that white stuff is what you think it is.


----------



## pyrxtc

smittette said:


> Yay, I finally got the animal print twirly skirt finished. It has (I think) 14 animals embroidered on it. None of them are very big, but they took forever! Plus I always try to do doubles for future use when I'm doing things like this. I made it multi-directional so she can wear whichever animal she feels like in front. Plus I used button elastic. So it will fit her 20 inch waist now, but still be able to be worn up to about a 28 inch waist. Probably forever, she's on the scrawny side.
> Now for the important part - pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the tiger striped waistband. I searched for a month for tiger striped cotton. I found tiger striped fleece, tiger striped silky fabric, tiger striped fur, tiger striped flannel, blue tiger stripes, green tiger stripes and even some tiger striped ribbon - but no tiger colored cotton tiger striped fabric! Until two days ago when the main part of the skirt was already put together.
> And now for one photo I don't appreciate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken today - May the 2nd. Really!?! Yes, that white stuff is what you think it is.



Love the skirt 1 That is a lot of thread but the animals are super cute ! I'm sorry about snow, sl glad we are done with it here.


----------



## PrincessMickey

goteamwood said:


> I consider myself a Coloradoan, I haven't lived there in almost 20 years but I am born and raised. My mom and brother and his son still all live there, we are actually going out over the 4th of July, my nephew gets to throw out the first pitch at the Colorado Springs Sky Sox game on July 4, so we are driving out there for it. I definitely do not consider myself anything other than "Ill-anoyed" living here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the logo on the back were higher, and I had some sort of total buttonhole failure so I messed up the top buttonhole, so I made a little felt patch and covered it up. It's for a 6 year old, so I think he won't care.  I had my son try it on, he deemed it "too big, we should give it to Aydin." so that worked out perfectly!



I knew your brother was in CO but didn't realize you were from CO too!!
How exciting your nephew getsto throw out the first pitch, what a great memory that will be and the Cubs shirt turned out great!



sewdisney said:


> I'm in Littleton, Colorado too!



We'll have to get together sometime 



lnhstl said:


> Hello Disboutiquers!!! First time poster here. I found out about Disboutiquers through one of mom2rtk's trip reports and thought I would join in the fun!
> 
> So without further ado here are some projects I just made. We are going on our first ever family WDW trip in 2 weeks and I have made two of each of the following dresses for my twin daughters. The dresses, as well as the entire trip, is a complete surprise for them, so it has been a challenge to work on the dresses while they're at school and hide the material before they get home.
> 
> For our first MK day, when we plan to meet Merida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our second MK day when we have breakfast reservations at CRT:



Great job!!! Have a great trip!



NiniMorris said:


> Now, for my big news.  Miss Amelia Elizabeth made her appearance in the world yesterday morning at 9:51. She weighed in at 8 lbs 2 oz and was 20 1/4 inches long.  She was 3 weeks (and a few days) early.
> 
> The delivery did not go as planned, my daughter had some serious problems and they decided to do an emergency c-section.  It changed, literally, within less than an hour!  She will have to remain on anti-seizure meds for a couple more months, but we did have a wonderful outcome.
> 
> I felt a little sorry for my son in law.  I told you he was a bit squeamish...well, I didn't get there quick enough to go into surgery with her, so he had to go in.  He held up like a trooper and did a great job!    I got to speak to him a few minutes before he went back and he had started to calm down a bit and he went through it with flying colors!
> 
> I'm sure there is more...but I guess I am still a bit more tired than I thought I was....
> 
> 
> Nini



Congratulations!!!!



smittette said:


> Yay, I finally got the animal print twirly skirt finished. It has (I think) 14 animals embroidered on it. None of them are very big, but they took forever! Plus I always try to do doubles for future use when I'm doing things like this. I made it multi-directional so she can wear whichever animal she feels like in front. Plus I used button elastic. So it will fit her 20 inch waist now, but still be able to be worn up to about a 28 inch waist. Probably forever, she's on the scrawny side.
> Now for the important part - pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the tiger striped waistband. I searched for a month for tiger striped cotton. I found tiger striped fleece, tiger striped silky fabric, tiger striped fur, tiger striped flannel, blue tiger stripes, green tiger stripes and even some tiger striped ribbon - but no tiger colored cotton tiger striped fabric! Until two days ago when the main part of the skirt was already put together.
> And now for one photo I don't appreciate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken today - May the 2nd. Really!?! Yes, that white stuff is what you think it is.



Great job on the skirt! I feel your pain about the weather. It was 80 on Sunday here then yesterday we had 6 inches of snow. It snowed until about 4 this morning and now you would never know it. It's 50 and most of the snow is already melted.


----------



## goteamwood

smittette said:


> Note the tiger striped waistband. I searched for a month for tiger striped cotton. I found tiger striped fleece, tiger striped silky fabric, tiger striped fur, tiger striped flannel, blue tiger stripes, green tiger stripes and even some tiger striped ribbon - but no tiger colored cotton tiger striped fabric! Until two days ago when the main part of the skirt was already put together.
> And now for one photo I don't appreciate


Funny, I found tiger stripe fabric in the remnant bin at hobby lobby recently, I picked it up because I never know what sort of crazy project I could need it for at $2 for a yard ... I had no idea it was so rare! 



PrincessMickey said:


> I knew your brother was in CO but didn't realize you were from CO too!!
> How exciting your nephew getsto throw out the first pitch, what a great memory that will be and the Cubs shirt turned out great!
> 
> Great job on the skirt! I feel your pain about the weather. It was 80 on Sunday here then yesterday we had 6 inches of snow. It snowed until about 4 this morning and now you would never know it. It's 50 and most of the snow is already melted.


And THAT is what I miss about colorado and dislike least about the stupid weather here in Chicago... snow then melting and nice weather. Once it snows here, the snow just stays in frozen piles in parking lots for MONTHS and turns into black, filthy mass. And it stays COLD the whole winter with no break. It is brutal. Every winter I question why the heck I live here, and wonder why anyone does. You'd think after the first winter whatever settlers were here would have said NO WAY! and kept on moving! I would love to move back to CO someday, but at this point I would be happy just to leave IL.


----------



## PurpleEars

brooke789 said:


> Anyone made kids capes?  If so, done anything Disney theme.  My DD has been wearing a bag (cloth shopping bag) around her neck and calling it her cape.  I'm thinking I should buy/make them (twins) one for their birthday.
> 
> Side note -- 10 days until our FIRST trip to WDW!!  Can't wait!



I don't have any suggestions for capes (but I know someone here did a bunch of them for her grandchildren not that long ago). I hope your family will have a fantastic trip!



Arctic Stamp Queen said:


> I love seeing your creations...so I am coming out of lurkdom to join the new thread.    I had an older Brother that served me well for my little sewing tasks for 20+ years, but last fall I decided I wanted to learn to quilt.
> 
> For my birthday I took a quilting class and came home with a barely used Bernina Artista 730 with an embroidery unit that came with it...I never thought I would really use the embroidery unit, but I took the follow up class that came with my machine and o.m.word...I love my embroidery unit and I already have hoop envy!
> 
> So I am soaking up your knowledge and dreaming of another trip to Disney so I can make some awesome shirts for the fam!



Welcome! I can't wait to see pictures of your creations!



pyrxtc said:


> Well, I haven't gotten any sewing done since I last posted. It was  a very long week at my Dad's house, my brother and his wife had moved in already (2 months early and with their 2 cats) and shorted me a bed and made it awkward staying there. He was great but she can be kind of a pain. Her cats are not allowed to socialize with a dog.
> 
> We did have a lot of fun though and Plimouth Plantation was fun as was the rest of our week when we got out of the house. There were still sea lions at the beach which was weird since they are usually long gone by April vacation.
> 
> Hopefully I can sew tomorrow, groceries today, so I can finish the hat for the outfit finally and ship her stuff to her. I hit up Goodwill yesterday and got some good buys. I got an Emerson CD/record/cassette/radio for my DH that I think he will like and picked up some fabric for a couple bucks a yard. Found some really cute Disney holiday fabric, got about 2 1/2 yards for $4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got some good news, I think, while I was at Joann's yesterday. Our offer was countered for a house in TX and it was reasonable so I guess I have a new house ??? We still have to sign the new offer, which I thought we would have last night, but I am a bit scared and excited about the move. Also about paying two mortgages since our house hasn't sold yet.  The house is gorgeous, I think from the pictures, but I haven't seen it in person yet. Only my Dh walked through, I still haven't been to TX yet at all. Will they let me walk through when I get there ? I arrive on the 9th of this month to "house hunt"  but hopefully I can see the new house. Maybe I will try to schedule the inspection while I am there, then I know I get to go through it with them. The house is empty, bank owned, no no worries about inconveniencing homeowners.



Sorry to hear about your situation while you were at your dad's. But congratulations on having your offer accepted on the new house. Now hopefully the current house will sell very quickly. Nice find on the fabric!



NiniMorris said:


> (First I apologize for not grabbing the quotes...but hey...I'm TIRED!)
> 
> Jessica...I, personally do NOT like that picture!  I have seen those in person, and that pictures DOES NOT do them justice!  I can say those are at least 100 times cuter in person!
> 
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane.  I would go look for one of mine, but truthfully, I am still exhausted!
> 
> Now, for my big news.  Miss Amelia Elizabeth made her appearance in the world yesterday morning at 9:51. She weighed in at 8 lbs 2 oz and was 20 1/4 inches long.  She was 3 weeks (and a few days) early.
> 
> The delivery did not go as planned, my daughter had some serious problems and they decided to do an emergency c-section.  It changed, literally, within less than an hour!  She will have to remain on anti-seizure meds for a couple more months, but we did have a wonderful outcome.
> 
> I felt a little sorry for my son in law.  I told you he was a bit squeamish...well, I didn't get there quick enough to go into surgery with her, so he had to go in.  He held up like a trooper and did a great job!    I got to speak to him a few minutes before he went back and he had started to calm down a bit and he went through it with flying colors!
> 
> I'm sure there is more...but I guess I am still a bit more tired than I thought I was....
> 
> 
> Nini



Congrats on the grand daughter. I am sorry to hear that the delivery was not smooth and your son-in-law was stuck in an uncomfortable situation. I am sure he was great though. I look forward to seeing pictures of the latest addition to your family!



Sparkly said:


> This thread makes me want to try my hand at sewing..I haven't done it since school in textiles..we did a hat. And it was quite a good looking hat, even if I say so myself.
> 
> I'm going to attempt a stuffed toy of a character from a video game I play at some point, but I have no clue where to start or the best way to go about making the pattern.



Welcome! We may be able to better help you if we knew which character you are trying to create. I usually start by studying pictures from different angles and sketching out ideas.



BellePrincessBelle said:


> I have to eat my words. I said in 10 years of embroidery that i've never had hoop envy(and I never have in the past) but that must be because I didn't hang around here. Now I have hoop envy! I will be buying a machine with a bigger hoop but not a 5x7, something bigger for sure.



Hopefully you can find a cure for your hoop envy soon. 



kellygirl2 said:


> I have been looking through and seeing all the awesome creations.  I love them all - I especially love the Thing 1 and 2 onsies.
> 
> Question:
> 
> 
> I have a new 770 (my husband thanks all of you ladies I am sure).   I did my first applique last night and it came out pretty good.  I now know how closely I need to trim the fabric - wasnt sure until after the satin stitch ran.
> 
> I had some issues with thread breaking but I think I just need to get a better handle on threading - that might have been user error.
> 
> Some of the tutorials I have watched - they use and iron on stabilizer on the fabric before it is placed on to be stiched down.  Does anyone do that step and is it worth it?   I am using cutaway stabilizer and it seemed to work well but was curious if adding the  iron on to the fabric makes the fabric stay down better and maybe not pucker when washed.
> 
> Just trying to lesson the learning curve here as we leave in about 6 weeks and I need to get busy.   If only my 3 year old darlings would cooperate at naptime.
> 
> Thanks and I will be back to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Kelly



I have never used iron on stabilizer. I just use cutaway (for knits) or tearaway (for wovens). One of the neat things I started to do recently is to use quilt clips to clip the garment to the hoop so the "extra material" won't get in the way.



smittette said:


> Yay, I finally got the animal print twirly skirt finished. It has (I think) 14 animals embroidered on it. None of them are very big, but they took forever! Plus I always try to do doubles for future use when I'm doing things like this. I made it multi-directional so she can wear whichever animal she feels like in front. Plus I used button elastic. So it will fit her 20 inch waist now, but still be able to be worn up to about a 28 inch waist. Probably forever, she's on the scrawny side.
> Now for the important part - pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the tiger striped waistband. I searched for a month for tiger striped cotton. I found tiger striped fleece, tiger striped silky fabric, tiger striped fur, tiger striped flannel, blue tiger stripes, green tiger stripes and even some tiger striped ribbon - but no tiger colored cotton tiger striped fabric! Until two days ago when the main part of the skirt was already put together.
> And now for one photo I don't appreciate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken today - May the 2nd. Really!?! Yes, that white stuff is what you think it is.



That is a beautiful skirt! You did a great job on it and it was a great idea to make it so it could be worn for a long time. I totally hear you on the snow, but at least your tulips are up and flowering! Ours is still a few weeks away from flowering. They are only a few inches from the ground at this point. We can't grow much in terms of vegetables because the growing season is just too short! Thankfully our raspberries have done well over the years.


----------



## goteamwood

PurpleEars said:


> I have never used iron on stabilizer. I just use cutaway (for knits) or tearaway (for wovens). One of the neat things I started to do recently is to use quilt clips to clip the garment to the hoop so the "extra material" won't get in the way.



I don't know why this never occurred to me! I have tried binder clips and hair clips and they always end up in the way of the preset foot mechanism. I have a huge thing of quilt clips which are much smaller! Brilliant. Changed my life just now.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mickey_for_President

NiniMorris said:


> (First I apologize for not grabbing the quotes...but hey...I'm TIRED!)
> 
> Now, for my big news.  Miss Amelia Elizabeth made her appearance in the world yesterday morning at 9:51. She weighed in at 8 lbs 2 oz and was 20 1/4 inches long.  She was 3 weeks (and a few days) early.
> 
> Nini



Whoa!  8 lbs and three weeks early!  Good thing she was induced!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS on the new little bitty!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Nini....congratulations on your new granddaughter!!!

Purple ears.....love the quilt clip idea, although I have no idea what they are. But anything to keep shirts out of the way would make me happy!!!!

Smittette...very cute skirt!!!!


Lastly......help!!!!!!!
I have been trying to shirr on my brother cs6000i. I have read the hints online, tried stitch length, tension, hand winding the elastic thread in the  bobbin, no luck. Anyone get their brother cs6000i to shirr? If so what helped?


----------



## Mickey_for_President

smittette said:


> And now for one photo I don't appreciate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken today - May the 2nd. Really!?! Yes, that white stuff is what you think it is.



Our Iowa weather is a hot mess right now too.    I'm used to sitting in crazy weather for baseball and soccer games... but sheesh!!!


----------



## thomtas

Mickey_for_President said:


> Our Iowa weather is a hot mess right now too.    I'm used to sitting in crazy weather for baseball and soccer games... but sheesh!!!



Agreed! It is still snowing here (small town almost at the center of the state). I love Iowa but this is ridiculous!


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Now, for my big news.  Miss Amelia Elizabeth made her appearance in the world yesterday morning at 9:51. She weighed in at 8 lbs 2 oz and was 20 1/4 inches long.  She was 3 weeks (and a few days) early.
> 
> Nini


I'm so excited about little Amelia!! 



jessica52877 said:


> Thank you! My son wrote out the word Mom too so that makes it even more special. I think Sawyer's etch said Toy Story but it wasn't as cute. DS at 9 has the worst hand writing in the world and I copied what he wrote trying to make it Andy looking! The traffic done I have loved for years but it really was a last minute change. TJ was supposed to have the FP phone. Sewing at 2 am before we leave I tend to change my mind. Mine was also going to be different but I don't even remember what now and love how it turned out!!
> 
> 
> Isn't it great knowing rock stars!! I love my best friends!



We love you too  I didn't know Dallas wrote that out!!! 



smittette said:


> Yay, I finally got the animal print twirly skirt finished. It has (I think) 14 animals embroidered on it. None of them are very big, but they took forever! Plus I always try to do doubles for future use when I'm doing things like this. I made it multi-directional so she can wear whichever animal she feels like in front. Plus I used button elastic. So it will fit her 20 inch waist now, but still be able to be worn up to about a 28 inch waist. Probably forever, she's on the scrawny side.
> Now for the important part - pics!
> 
> 
> 
> And now for one photo I don't appreciate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken today - May the 2nd. Really!?! Yes, that white stuff is what you think it is.


Cute skirt!!! That is a lot of fill, I can't imagine how long that took! 

And BOOO on the snow!! 



goteamwood said:


> Every winter I question why the heck I live here, and wonder why anyone does. You'd think after the first winter whatever settlers were here would have said NO WAY! and kept on moving!.



I have lived in Michigan my whole life, and I totally agree with this!!! WHAT THE HECK were they thinking??????? I also ask my Mom this same question. When she was growing up, her family spent winters in Florida, summers in Michigan. I often ask WHY she picked Michigan to live in????????


----------



## ivey_family

Oh my goodness!  Page 7!  I hang my head in shame for not getting here before now!



miprender said:


> Well the CMs loved our shirts that they let us take a family portrait. They were so funny wanting to know where I had purchased them. When I told them I made them they told me that did them no good  (As soon as I get pictures form the photopass CD I will post them).
> 
> I have done some sewing. We had a launch just before we left and here was my outfit.



The outfit is super cute!  Don't forget to post that pic from ETWB!



hoffmann2828 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I feel a little overwhelmed in here.   First time posting in here.
> 
> 1.  Wow.  You guys are amazing!  I WISH I could sew like you guys!
> 
> 2.  I'm hoping you can help or lead me in a direction.  I will be taking my Girl Scout troop to Disney in June 2015.  Those of you familiar with Girl Scouts know that we'll need a "Disney Fun Patch".  I can't find anything anywhere!!!  Is there anyone who makes patches here?  I know that is incredibly strange.  IF no one does, do you have ANY ideas for me on where to get some?
> 
> I don't want just plain ones, I need a Mickey head or something in a circle patch with our troop number maybe and "Disney 2015" or something.
> 
> HELP (if you can!)
> 
> Jenny



Welcome!  I hope you are able to find something cool for your badges!  (whining) We never went to Disney when I was in Scouts!  (We did go to the '84 World's Fair, though  that was cool!)



disneychic2 said:


> I'm back from spending a week in Virginia helping my daughter pack to move to Colorado. Had fun with the grandkids and did lots of work. Then, came home and drove the opposite direction for the weekend to watch our DDIL run her first 1/2 marathon. I've been up all night, so it was a chance to get caught up on email and the DIS.
> 
> Diane, I can' believe the BatMitzvah is just around the corner! Hope your DD's play goes well and then the excitement grows for the BIG EVENT!! You've been planning for so long and I know it will be wonderful!
> 
> I hate to get behind on this thread, but I probably will again since I'm going to travel out to Colorado with my DD and her family and stay a week to help unpack and with the kids. Then I'm going to spend a few days with my sister and her hubby (my DH will join me there). She lives in Dallas area. Then it's back to Virginia for my DGD's 6th birthday and for DH to help with a construction project DSIL is working on. So May is pretty well shot, but I'm hoping to get some beach towels embroidered for all the grands and I have a little outfit almost finished for my 9 month old DGD, plus several things I want to do in the next 5 days. How much I'll get done, who knows, since I have housework that got neglected while I was away as well. At least at my sister's we'll just lay out by the pool and eat out. I think I'll be ready for that!
> 
> Hope all of you who are getting new or new-to-you machines have fun playing with them and hope everyone has fun sewing this week. I love coming on here and seeing what everyone else has been doing!



Goodness!  Lots of travel for you!  I hope it all goes well!



aksunshine said:


> 14 outfits per child! And I finally see the light!!!!!!!!!! Good thing, since we leave Thursday!



14 per child!  Whoa!  That's amazing!  Can't wait to see some pics!  I only do half of the days we'll be there and then wash everything.



hannaho24 said:


> Hello everyone!! I'm new to DIS & sewing for that matter lol. My family and I will be taking our very first trip to wdw in September and I'm hoping to make some shirts and dresses for my sons (2&8mo) & daughter(6) The last time I remember sewing was 10 years ago in highschool LOL I've inherited my grandmas brother sewing machine and I'm hoping to start learning! Everything that everyone has made is soo adorable and I hope to be as advanced one day!



Welcome!



teresajoy said:


> In honor of our 30th thread, I thought I would  re-post the first outfit I posted on this thread back on June 21, 2007.
> Little bitty Lydia in her My Little Pony skirt. She was only 4 years old.



What a little cutie she was!



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, here is a picture of some of the towels.  We've already given some away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of the shirts for me.  The other one is already put away and I was too lazy to go upstairs and get it   I had made one like this for my husband a couple of months ago and I really liked it.



Great idea with the towels!  Your shirt is cute, too!  Hope you're staying sane and all the last details are coming together for you!



Mickey_for_President said:


> Viola in her Cinderelly dress last week at Magic Kingdom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most compliments I received from our visit was about the two costumes I made!!  It just feeds my addiction for more Disney!!!



So much cuteness!



goteamwood said:


> Long ago someone suggested cutting the side of a onesie before applique then serging. And I always wanted to but was afraid. And unskilled on my serger. Now I am feeling a lot more confident on the serger so I tried it for these thing 1/thing 2 onesies I made for a baby shower (one of my twin mom friends' cousin is also having twins, it's an epidemic!).
> 
> 
> 
> And it was great. This design is huge and would have been such a pain the old way working inside-out.
> 
> So thank you to whomever suggested that 2-3 threads ago.
> 
> Also, I got a new desk for my embroidery machine today from freecycle that is the perfect size for the new machine. I had everything shoved on one desk, now I can use the serger, sewing machine and the embroidery machine without moving a bunch of stuff around. Now my dream is to get a larger cutting/work table. And, a bigger house, but both of those seem unlikely. Also I tried to multitask again and just decided it is not for me and I am going to get rid of the PE770. Love it, great machine, just too much margin for error when I am working on mostly shirts and onesies.



I have hesitated to try this, too.  One of these days I may.  Those onesies look great!  Congrats on the new desk!



smittette said:


> Ok, gotta rant -
> I took the day off of sewing to take my husband's car to get a tune-up and oil change (We're driving his car to Florida, and he wanted me to get it done so we wouldn't run out of time - What does he think, that I'm a procrastinator, oh, wait, I am) Anyhoo, I posted earlier how I can hear my Cinderella fabric calling my name. Well, now I'm stuck an hour from home in a hotel for the night (a treat in any other circumstance) because they didn't put any oil BACK in the car!!!! Hubby thinks they left the plug off, but the end result is the same. No sewing for me!
> Actually, my mother's brand new Ellissimo is in the car; along with some cute red fabric with white polka dots that I couldn't resist today. If the dang thing wasn't so heavy, I'd go get it and spend my night having a ball.



What an ordeal!  How frustrating!  I hope it's all repaired at their expense now!



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't checked in for a while. We leave in 6 days for a trip to WDW. we will be a large group this time as my Sister and her 2 kids are coming with us making us a group of 7. I finally got an embroidery machine and I figured I would make tops for my DDs and my niece. Easier said than done. I am a huge procrastinator and now it is nipping me in the butt.
> 
> Again, remember I leave in 6 days. I am making Bettyann tops for all 3 girls for their trip to BBB all I have done on those is the appliques. I managed to finish 2 Nemo Bettyanns for my DD's as my niece doesn't like Nemo. My girls are both on the spectrum and typically only like to wear pillow case type tops because they are loose. I have tried other patterns to no avail. we tried the Bettyann and for the first 20 min all was well and now they bother them. I had to open the back and add longer elastic to make it looser. I still have 9-12 tops to make in these last 6 days well 4-5 really as we leave at 6:50 Am. So those last 9-12 tops will be pillow case tops as they go together so easily and quickly and won't cause meltdowns in my children LOL. Also, if I have time I am wanting to make a Vanessa top for myself (the adult version of the Bettyann). Here is what I have done so far:



Good luck getting it all done!  The Nemo top is adorable!



snubie said:


> Teresa, this is for you.
> 
> And Jan 2013



Those Figment dresses are to die for!!!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Please forgive my other post.  It took me a while to figure out how to update my signature.  My baby will be 12 on Friday.  It is hard to believe.  We also had another addition for my signature.  We booked a trip for Nov/Dec.  We are soooooo excited.   It has been 4 years since we have been.  We are hoping they will post free dining later in the year for that time.  But we are happy with what we have for now.
> 
> Just need to plan goodies now.  I see bowling shirts, a park bag, water bottle holders and anything else we might "NEED".  Tshirts are a given.  I hope the boys will still put up with their mom wanting customs.  Last trip I made matching test track shirts.  We rode late at night near close and they said since we were such big fans we could ride again.  It is one of our best magic memories.  "Remember when we got to ride test track over and over again."  This will be our last family trip before my oldest heads to college.  Wow I feel old.  But not too old for Disney.



Yay for a new trip!  I LOVED that timeframe last year and would go again at that time of year in a heartbeat!  My last minute addition to our trip were fleece zips jackets that I bought and added appliques on felt to.  They were the perfect weight for cool nights.  I really need to replace the appliques with something new, but I can't bring myself to do it!








lnhstl said:


> Hello Disboutiquers!!! First time poster here. I found out about Disboutiquers through one of mom2rtk's trip reports and thought I would join in the fun!
> 
> So without further ado here are some projects I just made. We are going on our first ever family WDW trip in 2 weeks and I have made two of each of the following dresses for my twin daughters. The dresses, as well as the entire trip, is a complete surprise for them, so it has been a challenge to work on the dresses while they're at school and hide the material before they get home.
> 
> For our first MK day, when we plan to meet Merida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our second MK day when we have breakfast reservations at CRT:



Welcome!  Your dresses are lovely!  I hope you have a wonderful time!



Arctic Stamp Queen said:


> I love seeing your creations...so I am coming out of lurkdom to join the new thread.    I had an older Brother that served me well for my little sewing tasks for 20+ years, but last fall I decided I wanted to learn to quilt.
> 
> For my birthday I took a quilting class and came home with a barely used Bernina Artista 730 with an embroidery unit that came with it...I never thought I would really use the embroidery unit, but I took the follow up class that came with my machine and o.m.word...I love my embroidery unit and I already have hoop envy!
> 
> So I am soaking up your knowledge and dreaming of another trip to Disney so I can make some awesome shirts for the fam!



Welcome!



NiniMorris said:


> (First I apologize for not grabbing the quotes...but hey...I'm TIRED!)
> Now, for my big news.  Miss Amelia Elizabeth made her appearance in the world yesterday morning at 9:51. She weighed in at 8 lbs 2 oz and was 20 1/4 inches long.  She was 3 weeks (and a few days) early.
> 
> The delivery did not go as planned, my daughter had some serious problems and they decided to do an emergency c-section.  It changed, literally, within less than an hour!  She will have to remain on anti-seizure meds for a couple more months, but we did have a wonderful outcome.
> 
> I felt a little sorry for my son in law.  I told you he was a bit squeamish...well, I didn't get there quick enough to go into surgery with her, so he had to go in.  He held up like a trooper and did a great job!    I got to speak to him a few minutes before he went back and he had started to calm down a bit and he went through it with flying colors!
> 
> I'm sure there is more...but I guess I am still a bit more tired than I thought I was....
> 
> 
> Nini



Congratulations, Grandma!!  Another grand princess, how wonderful!



Sparkly said:


> This thread makes me want to try my hand at sewing..I haven't done it since school in textiles..we did a hat. And it was quite a good looking hat, even if I say so myself.
> 
> I'm going to attempt a stuffed toy of a character from a video game I play at some point, but I have no clue where to start or the best way to go about making the pattern.



Welcome!



smittette said:


> Yay, I finally got the animal print twirly skirt finished. It has (I think) 14 animals embroidered on it. None of them are very big, but they took forever! Plus I always try to do doubles for future use when I'm doing things like this. I made it multi-directional so she can wear whichever animal she feels like in front. Plus I used button elastic. So it will fit her 20 inch waist now, but still be able to be worn up to about a 28 inch waist. Probably forever, she's on the scrawny side.
> Now for the important part - pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the tiger striped waistband. I searched for a month for tiger striped cotton. I found tiger striped fleece, tiger striped silky fabric, tiger striped fur, tiger striped flannel, blue tiger stripes, green tiger stripes and even some tiger striped ribbon - but no tiger colored cotton tiger striped fabric! Until two days ago when the main part of the skirt was already put together.
> And now for one photo I don't appreciate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken today - May the 2nd. Really!?! Yes, that white stuff is what you think it is.



That skirt is beautiful!  What a great idea to use button hole elastic!  I really need to do that for my kids, too!



PurpleEars said:


> I have never used iron on stabilizer. I just use cutaway (for knits) or tearaway (for wovens). One of the neat things I started to do recently is to use quilt clips to clip the garment to the hoop so the "extra material" won't get in the way.



What are quilt clips?  Sounds very useful!  I still just roll and pin shirts to themselves.

I did some late night sewing for my dd on Tuesday before we went to a Tigers baseball game, but I haven't had time to upload pics yet.  I will get to that and some other good news that happened today in my usual Sunday evening post.  I've got to get to work tonight!  Only 8 more sewing days until the craft show and 14 before our vacation!  Eek!

Regards,
C.


----------



## MamaJessie

Do you guys resell the clothes you make for your kids after vaca?  You people are amazing!!


----------



## Mickey_for_President

thomtas said:


> Agreed! It is still snowing here (small town almost at the center of the state). I love Iowa but this is ridiculous!



Hello, from small town Iowa to small town Iowa!  We have a blended family too!  We have "yours, mine, and ours" now.  Iowa IS a great state to live in.  There could not be a better social structure.  Nice people, fiscally responsible, forward thinking, great schools, open minds... but a freak of mother nature right now.  

I thought I brought Florida back with us on April 29th.  It only lasted two days...


----------



## smittette

Mickey_for_President said:


> Hello, from small town Iowa to small town Iowa!
> 
> I thought I brought Florida back with us on April 29th.  It only lasted two days...



I'm also in a small Iowa town. About an hour south and west of Des Moines. 

Thanks for those two days. Would you mind terribly going back and getting some more?


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> I miss this thread . . . but I haven't gotten to do any Disney sewing lately . . . I need to just come hang out over here so y'all can hold me accountable for the sewing I need to do (not Disney) - like the Bosco BowTie's I need to make!


We definitely like all sewing.  Not just Disney sewing.





Disneymom1218 said:


> Again, remember I leave in 6 days. I am making Bettyann tops for all 3 girls for their trip to BBB all I have done on those is the appliques. I managed to finish 2 Nemo Bettyanns for my DD's as my niece doesn't like Nemo. My girls are both on the spectrum and typically only like to wear pillow case type tops because they are loose. I have tried other patterns to no avail. we tried the Bettyann and for the first 20 min all was well and now they bother them. I had to open the back and add longer elastic to make it looser. I still have 9-12 tops to make in these last 6 days well 4-5 really as we leave at 6:50 Am. So those last 9-12 tops will be pillow case tops as they go together so easily and quickly and won't cause meltdowns in my children LOL. Also, if I have time I am wanting to make a Vanessa top for myself (the adult version of the Bettyann). Here is what I have done so far:


I love the Bettyann top.  It turned out great.  I hope your daughters will wear it now that you've added longer elastic.  Did you manage to get all your other shirts done too?  That was quite a long list and not very much time.





goteamwood said:


> The tip was probably from you  but it was SO long ago, I couldn't remember. I haven't sold the 770 yet, a couple people on FB interested but didn't get approval from the husbands.  Going to try ebay but haven't had the energy to deal with it.


Good luck selling the 770 on ebay.  I did super well on my Ellageo when I sold it there.  But shipping was very expensive!  I purposely undercharged shipping on my auction because high shipping keeps people from bidding.  I figured that the bidding would go higher on an item with lower shipping charges and it did.

Love the shirt for your nephew.  You are definitely the Queen of Bowling shirts!  You do an excellent job on them.  I always have one or two small mistakes each time I make one of those.  And I dislike putting on collars.





lnhstl said:


> Hello Disboutiquers!!! First time poster here. I found out about Disboutiquers through one of mom2rtk's trip reports and thought I would join in the fun!
> 
> For our first MK day, when we plan to meet Merida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our second MK day when we have breakfast reservations at CRT:


Welcome to the group!  We're glad that you found us!
Love the dresses!  I hope your daughters love the big surprise trip!



brooke789 said:


> Anyone made kids capes?  If so, done anything Disney theme.  My DD has been wearing a bag (cloth shopping bag) around her neck and calling it her cape.  I'm thinking I should buy/make them (twins) one for their birthday.


I did make capes a couple of years ago.  It was a very cute reversible pattern that I found a free tutorial for on the internet.  I made superman on one side and batman on the other side for the boys.  For the girls I did supergirl on one side and a princess themed cape on the other side.



Arctic Stamp Queen said:


> For my birthday I took a quilting class and came home with a barely used Bernina Artista 730 with an embroidery unit that came with it...I never thought I would really use the embroidery unit, but I took the follow up class that came with my machine and o.m.word...I love my embroidery unit and I already have hoop envy!
> 
> So I am soaking up your knowledge and dreaming of another trip to Disney so I can make some awesome shirts for the fam!


Congratulations on your new machine and welcome to the group!  I have a Bernina serger that I love.  Those machines are real workhorses!



pyrxtc said:


> Found some really cute Disney holiday fabric, got about 2 1/2 yards for $4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got some good news, I think, while I was at Joann's yesterday. Our offer was countered for a house in TX and it was reasonable so I guess I have a new house ??? We still have to sign the new offer, which I thought we would have last night, but I am a bit scared and excited about the move.


Sorry that your trip to your dad's didn't go exactly as expected.  We have had several vacations where they didn't work out so well and it is always very disappointing.  You get so little time to get away and relax so when you do, you want it to be enjoyable.  

What are  you going to make with the Mickey fabric?

Good luck with the Texas house.  I hope everything works out and that you love it.  You will definitely be able to get in and see it when  you get there.  You just have to get the realtor to take you in.  I hope your current house sells quickly.  The real estate market has picked up quite a bit around here.  In fact the house down the street from us got 12 offers the first week it was on the market.





BellePrincessBelle said:


> I have to eat my words. I said in 10 years of embroidery that i've never had hoop envy(and I never have in the past) but that must be because I didn't hang around here. Now I have hoop envy! I will be buying a machine with a bigger hoop but not a 5x7, something bigger for sure.


You'll have to keep us posted on what you decide to buy.  I have a Brother Innovis 4000d.  I really like it.  The largest hoop is a 6x10.



kellygirl2 said:


> I have a new 770 (my husband thanks all of you ladies I am sure).
> 
> Some of the tutorials I have watched - they use and iron on stabilizer on the fabric before it is placed on to be stiched down.  Does anyone do that step and is it worth it?
> 
> Kelly


Congratulations on your new 770.  I am sure you will love using it.

I use cut away stabilizer for my shirts.  It has always worked well for me.  I have never tried the iron on stuff so I can't give you any advice about it.



smittette said:


>


I love the skirt.  It turned out so well.  I have never looked for tiger striped fabric but I will be keeping an eye out for it.  It was very clever of you to make the skirt so that it can be worn for several years.  I made my niece a couple of those twirly skirts and she loved them.  I ended up making them bigger by taking off the top waistband and replacing it with a larger one.  Your solution is much better!  Sorry that you got snow in May.  Dorine posted pictures of her yard and she had about 8 or 10 inches of snow yesterday!  No way am I EVER moving north of where I am now!!!!



ivey_family said:


> Hope you're staying sane and all the last details are coming together for you!
> 
> Yay for a new trip!  I LOVED that timeframe last year and would go again at that time of year in a heartbeat!  My last minute addition to our trip were fleece zips jackets that I bought and added appliques on felt to.  They were the perfect weight for cool nights.  I really need to replace the appliques with something new, but I can't bring myself to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some late night sewing for my dd on Tuesday before we went to a Tigers baseball game, but I haven't had time to upload pics yet.  I will get to that and some other good news that happened today in my usual Sunday evening post.  I've got to get to work tonight!  Only 8 more sewing days until the craft show and 14 before our vacation!  Eek!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I have a timeline of everything that have to do in the next week but I am pretty on top of things.  There were a few last minute additions and changes but nothing substantial.  My older dd was sick this week but she seems mostly better today and went back to school.  Now I just have to pray that the rest of us don't get sick next week!  I will post some pictures of the various things I made for the bat mitzvah.

I love the fleece jackets.  You could definitely use them at the beach in the evenings.  You are going very early in the season and the nights might be chilly.  Maybe you can change out the  applique to something beachy???

Good luck at the craft show!


----------



## BellePrincessBelle

ivey_family said:


> Oh my goodness!  Page 7!  I hang my head in shame for not getting here before now!
> 
> 
> 
> The outfit is super cute!  Don't forget to post that pic from ETWB!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  I hope you are able to find something cool for your badges!  (whining) We never went to Disney when I was in Scouts!  (We did go to the '84 World's Fair, though  that was cool!)
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness!  Lots of travel for you!  I hope it all goes well!
> 
> 
> 
> 14 per child!  Whoa!  That's amazing!  Can't wait to see some pics!  I only do half of the days we'll be there and then wash everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> What a little cutie she was!
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea with the towels!  Your shirt is cute, too!  Hope you're staying sane and all the last details are coming together for you!
> 
> 
> 
> So much cuteness!
> 
> 
> 
> I have hesitated to try this, too.  One of these days I may.  Those onesies look great!  Congrats on the new desk!
> 
> 
> 
> What an ordeal!  How frustrating!  I hope it's all repaired at their expense now!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck getting it all done!  The Nemo top is adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Those Figment dresses are to die for!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for a new trip!  I LOVED that timeframe last year and would go again at that time of year in a heartbeat!  My last minute addition to our trip were fleece zips jackets that I bought and added appliques on felt to.  They were the perfect weight for cool nights.  I really need to replace the appliques with something new, but I can't bring myself to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  Your dresses are lovely!  I hope you have a wonderful time!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Grandma!!  Another grand princess, how wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> That skirt is beautiful!  What a great idea to use button hole elastic!  I really need to do that for my kids, too!
> 
> 
> 
> What are quilt clips?  Sounds very useful!  I still just roll and pin shirts to themselves.
> 
> I did some late night sewing for my dd on Tuesday before we went to a Tigers baseball game, but I haven't had time to upload pics yet.  I will get to that and some other good news that happened today in my usual Sunday evening post.  I've got to get to work tonight!  Only 8 more sewing days until the craft show and 14 before our vacation!  Eek!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Love the jackets!!!


----------



## babynala

sarah-jane said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am have lurked on the Disboutiquers thread for years but I'm a very novice seamstress, so I don't do a lot of posting.  I have been given a challenge and am preparing to meet it, and I just knew you all would have ideas.  We are taking my daughter to Disney for her first trip this September and we are booked in to BBB.  However the only thing my girl wants is an Aurora dress - but NOT the pink one - the blue one from the movie (which she loves).  I have talks to Disney and this is not a possibility anywhere in the parks.  So, I'm looking at sewing it.  A few years ago I ended up making my eldest daughter a Rapunzel dress because they weren't available in parks yet, and I took an existing flower girl dress and sewed an over skirt and bodice that laced over.  I am wondering where to start for Aurora - I have an old Cindy dress I can start with but it isn't quite the right shape. I am worried about sewing it all from scratch, but maybe it wouldn't be too hard?  Ideas?


Welcome!  I will agree with the others - you can not go wrong with the Scientific Seamstress, her patterns and tutorials for making princess versions of her dresses are the best!!!



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't checked in for a while. We leave in 6 days for a trip to WDW. we will be a large group this time as my Sister and her 2 kids are coming with us making us a group of 7. I finally got an embroidery machine and I figured I would make tops for my DDs and my niece. Easier said than done. I am a huge procrastinator and now it is nipping me in the butt.


I hope you can get everything done for your trip.  I LOVE the princess appliques for the shirts and the Nemo one is beautiful.  Enjoy your trip!



HeatherSue said:


> I'm just checking in since I haven't posted in quite a while!! The ladies on this thread (including my dear sister, teresajoy) got me sewing in 2007 and have led me to a wonderful career in digitizing embroidery designs!  I'm so thankful to everyone for their encouragement through the years!!  I love the Disboutiquers!
> 
> and some dancing bananas for good measure (do NOT forget the 3 banana minimum!)


I think we have been slacking on the three banana minimum.  



goteamwood said:


> This is one project I got done this weekend, a shirt for my nephew for his 6th birthday next week. I found the fabric at the Sewing Expo and it is perfect cubs colors. I made him a Broncos one for Christmas and so I thought I would do a Cub one too, bought the fabric and 2 days later got a text from my brother that he was requesting a cubs one. Perfect timing!
> 
> 
> I wish the logo on the back were higher, and I had some sort of total buttonhole failure so I messed up the top buttonhole, so I made a little felt patch and covered it up. It's for a 6 year old, so I think he won't care. I had my son try it on, he deemed it "too big, we should give it to Aydin." so that worked out perfectly!


Great job on the bowling shirt, that fabric is perfect.  The little logo on the lapel is a nice touch and looks planned.  



snubie said:


> Teresa, this is for you.
> 
> Sept 2007 - the first thing I ever sewed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jan 2013


Oh, so fun seeing the now and then pictures.  Those figment dresses are great.



jessica52877 said:


> I was going to post something from 2007 too but I didn't want to dig for a photo that long. I think I'll see what all I can find. Not like I have any sewing to do or anything! Hope Tom doesn't read this post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll go with JoJo, it is one of the first I saw that is kind of old but one of my favorites!
> 
> GRR! I can't find the picture I really want! I don't think I ever uploaded it to facebook yet! This one will have to do for the moment. I had a great large group picture of everyone and where you could see the kids jeans! I'll have to work on that later!
> 
> Heathersue gets credit for the LGM dress and Sawyer's shirt!


How cute.  I LOVE that picture of the whole gang with Woody.  The shirts and jeans you did were amazing, like usual.  



lynnanddbyz said:


> Please forgive my other post.  It took me a while to figure out how to update my signature.  My baby will be 12 on Friday.  It is hard to believe.  We also had another addition for my signature.  We booked a trip for Nov/Dec.  We are soooooo excited.


Yeah for having a trip all planned and scheduled.  That is a great time of year to see the parks and I can't wait to see what you make for your, not so little, boys.  



lnhstl said:


> Hello Disboutiquers!!! First time poster here. I found out about Disboutiquers through one of mom2rtk's trip reports and thought I would join in the fun!
> 
> So without further ado here are some projects I just made. We are going on our first ever family WDW trip in 2 weeks and I have made two of each of the following dresses for my twin daughters. The dresses, as well as the entire trip, is a complete surprise for them, so it has been a challenge to work on the dresses while they're at school and hide the material before they get home.
> 
> For our first MK day, when we plan to meet Merida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our second MK day when we have breakfast reservations at CRT:


Welcome!  These dresses are so pretty and I'm impressed that you are keeping your sewing and trip a secret.  Have a great trip.



sewmess said:


> I have only been on this thread through two versions, but I'll say that this thread has encouraged me to buy an embroidery machine and get more serious about my sewing.  Serious enough to clean my sewing room.






brooke789 said:


> Anyone made kids capes?  If so, done anything Disney theme.  My DD has been wearing a bag (cloth shopping bag) around her neck and calling it her cape.  I'm thinking I should buy/make them (twins) one for their birthday.
> 
> Side note -- 10 days until our FIRST trip to WDW!!  Can't wait!


 Your trip will be here before you know it.  Are you doing the Star Wars weekends at DHS?



Arctic Stamp Queen said:


> I love seeing your creations...so I am coming out of lurkdom to join the new thread.    I had an older Brother that served me well for my little sewing tasks for 20+ years, but last fall I decided I wanted to learn to quilt.
> 
> For my birthday I took a quilting class and came home with a barely used Bernina Artista 730 with an embroidery unit that came with it...I never thought I would really use the embroidery unit, but I took the follow up class that came with my machine and o.m.word...I love my embroidery unit and I already have hoop envy!
> 
> So I am soaking up your knowledge and dreaming of another trip to Disney so I can make some awesome shirts for the fam!


Welcome!  Can't wait to see what you make with your new toy.



pyrxtc said:


> Hopefully I can sew tomorrow, groceries today, so I can finish the hat for the outfit finally and ship her stuff to her. I hit up Goodwill yesterday and got some good buys. I got an Emerson CD/record/cassette/radio for my DH that I think he will like and picked up some fabric for a couple bucks a yard. Found some really cute Disney holiday fabric, got about 2 1/2 yards for $4.
> 
> I also got some good news, I think, while I was at Joann's yesterday. Our offer was countered for a house in TX and it was reasonable so I guess I have a new house ??? We still have to sign the new offer, which I thought we would have last night, but I am a bit scared and excited about the move. Also about paying two mortgages since our house hasn't sold yet.  The house is gorgeous, I think from the pictures, but I haven't seen it in person yet. Only my Dh walked through, I still haven't been to TX yet at all. Will they let me walk through when I get there ? I arrive on the 9th of this month to "house hunt"  but hopefully I can see the new house. Maybe I will try to schedule the inspection while I am there, then I know I get to go through it with them. The house is empty, bank owned, no no worries about inconveniencing homeowners.


Great score on the fabric.  Good luck with the house search.  Hope you can get to see the house soon.  Scheduling an inspection for while you are there is probably a good idea, unless of course you don't like the house at all.  Can you schedule it and then take a look at the house on your own first?  I hope your house sells soon.



NiniMorris said:


> (First I apologize for not grabbing the quotes...but hey...I'm TIRED!)
> Now, for my big news.  Miss Amelia Elizabeth made her appearance in the world yesterday morning at 9:51. She weighed in at 8 lbs 2 oz and was 20 1/4 inches long.  She was 3 weeks (and a few days) early.
> 
> The delivery did not go as planned, my daughter had some serious problems and they decided to do an emergency c-section.  It changed, literally, within less than an hour!  She will have to remain on anti-seizure meds for a couple more months, but we did have a wonderful outcome.
> 
> I felt a little sorry for my son in law.  I told you he was a bit squeamish...well, I didn't get there quick enough to go into surgery with her, so he had to go in.  He held up like a trooper and did a great job!    I got to speak to him a few minutes before he went back and he had started to calm down a bit and he went through it with flying colors!
> 
> I'm sure there is more...but I guess I am still a bit more tired than I thought I was....
> 
> 
> Nini


 Such great news.  I am glad you were able to calm your Son IL down before he had to go into the surgery.  So happy to hear that your daughter is doing well, besides the medicine, and that the baby is healthy.  



jessica52877 said:


> Our drug of choice is awesome!


  I love that Dallas created the "mom" on your shirt.   I didn't realize that the Rex/Cone was a last minute change.  I guess working at 2 am has its rewards.  



Sparkly said:


> This thread makes me want to try my hand at sewing..I haven't done it since school in textiles..we did a hat. And it was quite a good looking hat, even if I say so myself.
> 
> I'm going to attempt a stuffed toy of a character from a video game I play at some point, but I have no clue where to start or the best way to go about making the pattern.


Glad to hear you want to start sewing again.  Personally I think a stuffed toy might be a tough first project but I'm sure it will be cute.  If you get discouraged with that I am sure you can find some other really easy projects to make.



kellygirl2 said:


> I have a new 770 (my husband thanks all of you ladies I am sure).   I did my first applique last night and it came out pretty good.  I now know how closely I need to trim the fabric - wasnt sure until after the satin stitch ran.
> 
> I had some issues with thread breaking but I think I just need to get a better handle on threading - that might have been user error.
> 
> Some of the tutorials I have watched - they use and iron on stabilizer on the fabric before it is placed on to be stiched down.  Does anyone do that step and is it worth it?   I am using cutaway stabilizer and it seemed to work well but was curious if adding the  iron on to the fabric makes the fabric stay down better and maybe not pucker when washed.
> 
> Just trying to lesson the learning curve here as we leave in about 6 weeks and I need to get busy.   If only my 3 year old darlings would cooperate at naptime.
> 
> Thanks and I will be back to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Kelly


I think as long as your cut away stabilizer is tight in the hoop and the item you are sewing is tight you should be good.



smittette said:


> Yay, I finally got the animal print twirly skirt finished. It has (I think) 14 animals embroidered on it. None of them are very big, but they took forever! Plus I always try to do doubles for future use when I'm doing things like this. I made it multi-directional so she can wear whichever animal she feels like in front. Plus I used button elastic. So it will fit her 20 inch waist now, but still be able to be worn up to about a 28 inch waist. Probably forever, she's on the scrawny side.
> Now for the important part - pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for one photo I don't appreciate
> 
> Taken today - May the 2nd. Really!?! Yes, that white stuff is what you think it is.


That skirt is amazing, so many animals!!  Great idea to do the button hole elastic.  Really, snow on your tulips!!!  At least it looks like it will melt soon.



BabyRapunzel said:


> I have been trying to shirr on my brother cs6000i. I have read the hints online, tried stitch length, tension, hand winding the elastic thread in the  bobbin, no luck. Anyone get their brother cs6000i to shirr? If so what helped?


Sorry, I can't help with this one but I hope you figure it out.



ivey_family said:


> I did some late night sewing for my dd on Tuesday before we went to a Tigers baseball game, but I haven't had time to upload pics yet.  I will get to that and some other good news that happened today in my usual Sunday evening post.  I've got to get to work tonight!  Only 8 more sewing days until the craft show and 14 before our vacation!  Eek!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Yikes! Hope you can get all your sewing done.  Only two weeks to go.


----------



## dianemom2

Ok, I know it isn't sewing but I thought I'd share a few things that I made for the bat mitzvah.  Here is the girls' candle lighting board:




Then these are some of the centerpieces:




And here are more centerpieces:;




I also made 18 tablecloths and a bunch of other stuff.  I made their tallitots too.  I think I shared pictures of them already.


----------



## goteamwood

BabyRapunzel said:


> Purple ears.....love the quilt clip idea, although I have no idea what they are. But anything to keep shirts out of the way would make me happy!!!!
> 
> Lastly......help!!!!!!!
> I have been trying to shirr on my brother cs6000i. I have read the hints online, tried stitch length, tension, hand winding the elastic thread in the  bobbin, no luck. Anyone get their brother cs6000i to shirr? If so what helped?



These are quilt clips: http://amzn.com/B004ZKPX8A which are like small plastic clothespins that are flat on one side, so they lay flat when you're sewing. You basically use them to hold the quilt binding in place which is MUCH easier than pinning it. I have used them on a few quilts and I am very happy with how they hold everything in place, I never thought to use them on my shirts, but I will now! I always read to use binder clips or hair clips but they are so bulky they ended up being more of a problem. These are so small, like maybe 1/2 inch long. Such an awesome idea!



MamaJessie said:


> Do you guys resell the clothes you make for your kids after vaca?  You people are amazing!!


I was just actually wondering what to do with mine when my kids are done with it. I have a ton of things I made for my kids' trip last year that is already getting too small for one kid (the other kid might be able to wear it forever at his current growth rate...) but I can't part with it, they are all my FAVORITES! Crazy sentimental attachment, I guess. My boys still LOVE to wear their outfits though, and I intend to let them until they are too small. They wore their Mickey bowling shirts to preschool yesterday for Disney day, they said none of the other kids had Mickey shirts, "only princesses and cars" they said. I do sort of wonder if the preschool thinks I made special outfits for each theme, since they have reused their Disney AK Safari vests for Jungle Safari Day and The Buzz Lightyear Bowling shirts for Space day plus they had shirts I made for Valentines, Easter and St. Patricks Day. With 2 themes a week, I am not making a special shirt each time!



dianemom2 said:


> We definitely like all sewing.  Not just Disney sewing.
> 
> Good luck selling the 770 on ebay.  I did super well on my Ellageo when I sold it there.  But shipping was very expensive!  I purposely undercharged shipping on my auction because high shipping keeps people from bidding.  I figured that the bidding would go higher on an item with lower shipping charges and it did.
> 
> Love the shirt for your nephew.  You are definitely the Queen of Bowling shirts!  You do an excellent job on them.  I always have one or two small mistakes each time I make one of those.  And I dislike putting on collars.


Funny, the collars don't bother me but I mess up the sleeves nearly every time... Together we can make an awesome bowling shirt!
I have had pretty good success with selling stuff on ebay in the past but it is just a lot of time and effort I just don't have/want to expend right now. Too much going on.

In other news, today is my 180 days until our Halloween/Boys' Birthday trip so I got up early and put on a Spiderman cartoon to captivate the kids and got ALL the reservations I wanted! *Time to get going on outfits!* We're doing Be Our Guest on their actual birthday for dinner, and I did get breakfast at the castle with princesses at the request of my son who thinks we should go there to meet princesses (Such the ladies man.) 
I also got them registered at the pirates league and got tickets to the halloween party. Now just 6 more months of waiting.


----------



## Sparkly

PurpleEars said:


> Welcome! We may be able to better help you if we knew which character you are trying to create. I usually start by studying pictures from different angles and sketching out ideas.



The character I'm making into a stuffed toy is the Sentry Turret from Portal. It's so cute! (And I have an excuse to play it now, LOL)



babynala said:


> Glad to hear you want to start sewing again.  Personally I think a stuffed toy might be a tough first project but I'm sure it will be cute.  If you get discouraged with that I am sure you can find some other really easy projects to make.



Yeah, maybe it's not the best idea to attempt for a first project! With my Mum's help though, I'm sure it'll turn out fine.


----------



## smittette

BabyRapunzel said:


> Lastly......help!!!!!!!
> I have been trying to shirr on my brother cs6000i. I have read the hints online, tried stitch length, tension, hand winding the elastic thread in the  bobbin, no luck. Anyone get their brother cs6000i to shirr? If so what helped?



Do you have the gathering foot? I don't have that machine, but I recently bought a gathering foot for a Husqvarna. You don't have to adjust anything, just put the foot on. 

Yours says it will do slight gathering, so adding that to the elastic in the bobbin should do the trick. 
http://www.brother-usa.com/homesewing/modeldetail.aspx?productid=cs6000i#.UYPohaK87oI


----------



## smile5sunshine

checking in so I can easily follow the thread when I can snatch a few minutes here and there. Life has been downright chaotic for me, but I do enjoy lurking when I can and seeing all your wonderful creations.

Diane: LOVE LOVE LOVE the centerpieces you made for the girls! their bat mitzvah (sp?) is going to be FANTASTIC!

Ninni: CONGRATS on the new granddaughter! Praying for a smooth recovery for your DD.

pryxtc: CONGRATS on the new house! hope it's just as nice as you've seen from the pics!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Sunshine


----------



## brooke789

babynala said:


> Your trip will be here before you know it.  Are you doing the Star Wars weekends at DHS?



We're leaving on Saturday 5/18 (no park for us...long drive day) and have our last day Friday 5/17 pretty open.  One ADR at Crystal Palace for lunch and we can do anything that strikes our fancy around that.  DH is kind of interested in seeing the Star Wars characters, but since it is our last day we'll just have to do what the two year olds want...so perhaps!


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> Funny, the collars don't bother me but I mess up the sleeves nearly every time... Together we can make an awesome bowling shirt!
> 
> 
> In other news, today is my 180 days until our Halloween/Boys' Birthday trip so I got up early and put on a Spiderman cartoon to captivate the kids and got ALL the reservations I wanted! *Time to get going on outfits!* We're doing Be Our Guest on their actual birthday for dinner, and I did get breakfast at the castle with princesses at the request of my son who thinks we should go there to meet princesses (Such the ladies man.)
> I also got them registered at the pirates league and got tickets to the halloween party. Now just 6 more months of waiting.


Ok, I will do 1/2 a shirt and then mail it to you and you can do the rest.  
So glad that you got all your desired reservations!  That's great.  I love that your boys want to eat with the princesses.  We have done breakfast at Cinderella's palace twice.  To tell you the truth, I prefer the princess dinner at Akershus (sp???) more.  I felt there was more and better interaction with the princesses and my kids ate much more of the food.  But the Cinderella castle is an awesome experience, especially for the real little ones.





smile5sunshine said:


> Diane: LOVE LOVE LOVE the centerpieces you made for the girls! their bat mitzvah (sp?) is going to be FANTASTIC!
> 
> Sunshine


Thanks!

I saw that there was a question about shirring with a Brother but I didn't manage to snag the quote.  Anyhow, I have a Brother and the trick to getting it to shirr correctly, is to make sure that the elastic thread is in the bobbin area properly.  I put my bobbin in and wind the elastic thread all the way through but then I don't use the self cutting thingy to cut it short.  I hold it and bring the needle down to catch the bobbin thread.  Does that make sense?  There are all kinds of things on the web that suggest changing your bobbin case's tension and doing lots of other stuff.  I don't do ANY of that.  Just make sure you catch that elastic bobbin thread correctly and it will shirr  like a dream.


----------



## ceemys

dianemom2 said:


> Ok, I know it isn't sewing but I thought I'd share a few things that I made for the bat mitzvah.  Here is the girls' candle lighting board:
> 
> Then these are some of the centerpieces:
> 
> And here are more centerpieces:;
> 
> I also made 18 tablecloths and a bunch of other stuff.  I made their tallitots too.  I think I shared pictures of them already.



Super cute centerpieces!!


----------



## livndisney

MamaJessie said:


> Do you guys resell the clothes you make for your kids after vaca?  You people are amazing!!



We are not allowed to sell on the Dis- but there are a couple of Facebook pages set up. I think if you do a search you should find some.


----------



## smile5sunshine

BabyRapunzel said:


> Lastly......help!!!!!!!
> I have been trying to shirr on my brother cs6000i. I have read the hints online, tried stitch length, tension, hand winding the elastic thread in the  bobbin, no luck. Anyone get their brother cs6000i to shirr? If so what helped?




Try IRONING with LOTS of steam after you do the shirring. It usually helps tighten up the stitching. 

not specific to your machine, but see if any of the troubleshooting tips on this page help:

http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2011/11/sewing-tip-shirringsmocking-with-elastic-thread.html

Hope you get it to work! 
Sunshine


----------



## sewmess

I just wrestled my first tshirt on the embroidery machine.  I think I am being too much a perfectionist about the tension in the hoop.  I didn't get it what I consider perfect, but the machine worked just fine until she decided she liked the taste of stabilizer.  It was just one letter, so for what I wanted to do (basically test it on knits) it worked okay.  And I know what I did to make it better.

Nini - Your grandbaby's name just sunk in.  Amelia was my maternal grandmother's name and Elizabeth is my mom's name.  

Sorry to all of those who had snow.


----------



## miprender

I think I lost a bunch of quotes. But everything I saw looks amazing!

Nini... congrats on your baby girl.



mphalens said:


> I miss this thread . . . but I haven't gotten to do any Disney sewing lately . . . I need to just come hang out over here so y'all can hold me accountable for the sewing I need to do (not Disney) - like the Bosco BowTie's I need to make!



  Don't you have a TR to still finish .... just sayin'




snubie said:


> Teresa, this is for you.
> 
> Sept 2007 - the first thing I ever sewed.



I wish I was sewing back then just so I could have that fabric.



jessica52877 said:


> Okay, took me forever to find this. Hopefully you'll can see it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresajoy gets credit for the Buzz dress!



What a great picture.



lnhstl said:


> Hello Disboutiquers!!! First time poster here. I found out about Disboutiquers through one of mom2rtk's trip reports and thought I would join in the fun!
> 
> So without further ado here are some projects I just made. We are going on our first ever family WDW trip in 2 weeks and I have made two of each of the following dresses for my twin daughters. The dresses, as well as the entire trip, is a complete surprise for them, so it has been a challenge to work on the dresses while they're at school and hide the material before they get home.
> 
> For our first MK day, when we plan to meet Merida:



Great job on the dresses.



BellePrincessBelle said:


> I have to eat my words. I said in 10 years of embroidery that i've never had hoop envy(and I never have in the past) but that must be because I didn't hang around here. Now I have hoop envy! I will be buying a machine with a bigger hoop but not a 5x7, something bigger for sure.



I went from my 4x4 to 5x7 within 3 mths and then I still had hoop envy and bought my 6x10 machine this summer.



smittette said:


> Yay, I finally got the animal print twirly skirt finished. It has (I think) 14 animals embroidered on it. None of them are very big, but they took forever! Plus I always try to do doubles for future use when I'm doing things like this. I made it multi-directional so she can wear whichever animal she feels like in front. Plus I used button elastic. So it will fit her 20 inch waist now, but still be able to be worn up to about a 28 inch waist. Probably forever, she's on the scrawny side.
> Now for the important part - pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the tiger striped waistband. I searched for a month for tiger striped cotton. I found tiger striped fleece, tiger striped silky fabric, tiger striped fur, tiger striped flannel, blue tiger stripes, green tiger stripes and even some tiger striped ribbon - but no tiger colored cotton tiger striped fabric!



Love the skirt



ivey_family said:


> The outfit is super cute!  Don't forget to post that pic from ETWB!
> C.



Thanks.... I still need to finish up my photopass pics so I can order the CD.



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, I know it isn't sewing but I thought I'd share a few things that I made for the bat mitzvah.  Here is the girls' candle lighting board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then these are some of the centerpieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are more centerpieces:;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made 18 tablecloths and a bunch of other stuff.  I made their tallitots too.  I think I shared pictures of them already.



Everything looks amazing. I hope you post pictures of the table clothes too. I remember when you were trying to get more fabric.


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh it's still around. It is in my hoard forever pile of fabric!! !



Well I meant that I could get ahold of!!!! Lol



NiniMorris said:


> Now, for my big news.  Miss Amelia Elizabeth made her appearance in the world yesterday morning at 9:51. She weighed in at 8 lbs 2 oz and was 20 1/4 inches long.  She was 3 weeks (and a few days) early.
> 
> The delivery did not go as planned, my daughter had some serious problems and they decided to do an emergency c-section.  It changed, literally, within less than an hour!  She will have to remain on anti-seizure meds for a couple more months, but we did have a wonderful outcome.
> 
> I felt a little sorry for my son in law.  I told you he was a bit squeamish...well, I didn't get there quick enough to go into surgery with her, so he had to go in.  He held up like a trooper and did a great job!    I got to speak to him a few minutes before he went back and he had started to calm down a bit and he went through it with
> Nini



Congrats on your new grand baby. 



pyrxtc said:


> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got some good news, I think, while I was at Joann's yesterday. Our offer was countered for a house in TX and it was reasonable so I guess I have a new house ??? We still have to sign the new offer, which I thought we would have last night, but I am a bit scared and excited about the move. Also about paying two mortgages since our house hasn't sold yet.  The house is gorgeous, I think from the pictures, but I haven't seen it in person yet. Only my Dh walked through, I still haven't been to TX yet at all. Will they let me walk through when I get there ? I arrive on the 9th of this month to "house hunt"  but hopefully I can see the new house. Maybe I will try to schedule the inspection while I am there, then I know I get to go through it with them. The house is empty, bank owned, no no worries about inconveniencing homeowners.



Love the Mickey fabric & what a great deal!!!



smittette said:


> Yay, I finally got the animal print twirly skirt finished. It has (I think) 14 animals embroidered on it. None of them are very big, but they took forever! Plus I always try to do doubles for future use when I'm doing things like this. I made it multi-directional so she can wear whichever animal she feels like in front. Plus I used button elastic. So it will fit her 20 inch waist now, but still be able to be worn up to about a 28 inch waist. Probably forever, she's on the scrawny side.
> Now for the important part - pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the tiger striped waistband. I searched for a month for tiger striped cotton. I found tiger striped fleece, tiger striped silky fabric, tiger striped fur, tiger striped flannel, blue tiger stripes, green tiger stripes and even some tiger striped ribbon - but no tiger colored cotton tiger striped fabric! Until two days ago when the main part of the skirt was already put together.
> And now for one photo I don't appreciate



I absolutely love those skirts! How did ou make them?? Im in process of deciding on animal kingdom outfits for my kiddos. 



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, I know it isn't sewing but I thought I'd share a few things that I made for the bat mitzvah.  Here is the girls' candle lighting board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then these are some of the centerpieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are more centerpieces:;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made 18 tablecloths and a bunch of other stuff.  I made their tallitots too.  I think I shared pictures of them already.



Great centerpieces!!!


----------



## sarah-jane

These pictures are inspiring me to explore my sewing machine's higher functions.  I love all the themed clothing!


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> I don't know why this never occurred to me! I have tried binder clips and hair clips and they always end up in the way of the preset foot mechanism. I have a huge thing of quilt clips which are much smaller! Brilliant. Changed my life just now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Glad to hear that I helped someone in their sewing 



BabyRapunzel said:


> Purple ears.....love the quilt clip idea, although I have no idea what they are. But anything to keep shirts out of the way would make me happy!!!!
> 
> Lastly......help!!!!!!!
> I have been trying to shirr on my brother cs6000i. I have read the hints online, tried stitch length, tension, hand winding the elastic thread in the  bobbin, no luck. Anyone get their brother cs6000i to shirr? If so what helped?



I noticed that Jen explained what quilt clips are. I just decided to give them a whirl the other day and they made my day! They are also great for working with materials that cannot be pinned (like vinyl).

I would make sure you leave long tails of both the top thread and the elastic thread in the bobbin on each end so they don't pull out.



ivey_family said:


> What are quilt clips?  Sounds very useful!  I still just roll and pin shirts to themselves.
> 
> I did some late night sewing for my dd on Tuesday before we went to a Tigers baseball game, but I haven't had time to upload pics yet.  I will get to that and some other good news that happened today in my usual Sunday evening post.  I've got to get to work tonight!  Only 8 more sewing days until the craft show and 14 before our vacation!  Eek!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I guess I am just not very good at rolling and pinning the shirts! I am sure the vacation will be a nice treat after the craft show!



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, I know it isn't sewing but I thought I'd share a few things that I made for the bat mitzvah.  Here is the girls' candle lighting board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then these are some of the centerpieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are more centerpieces:;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made 18 tablecloths and a bunch of other stuff.  I made their tallitots too.  I think I shared pictures of them already.



Beautiful! I think you should explore a career as a party decorator!



goteamwood said:


> These are quilt clips: http://amzn.com/B004ZKPX8A which are like small plastic clothespins that are flat on one side, so they lay flat when you're sewing. You basically use them to hold the quilt binding in place which is MUCH easier than pinning it. I have used them on a few quilts and I am very happy with how they hold everything in place, I never thought to use them on my shirts, but I will now! I always read to use binder clips or hair clips but they are so bulky they ended up being more of a problem. These are so small, like maybe 1/2 inch long. Such an awesome idea!
> 
> 
> In other news, today is my 180 days until our Halloween/Boys' Birthday trip so I got up early and put on a Spiderman cartoon to captivate the kids and got ALL the reservations I wanted! *Time to get going on outfits!* We're doing Be Our Guest on their actual birthday for dinner, and I did get breakfast at the castle with princesses at the request of my son who thinks we should go there to meet princesses (Such the ladies man.)
> I also got them registered at the pirates league and got tickets to the halloween party. Now just 6 more months of waiting.



Thanks for explaining the quilt clips. I just thought they may help one day and sure enough, they did. I hope others will find that useful too!

Hooray for 180 days and getting all the reservations you wanted. I can't wait to see the outfits you will make for the trip!



Sparkly said:


> The character I'm making into a stuffed toy is the Sentry Turret from Portal. It's so cute! (And I have an excuse to play it now, LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, maybe it's not the best idea to attempt for a first project! With my Mum's help though, I'm sure it'll turn out fine.



I looked at a picture of Sentry Turret and it certainly doesn't look like the easiest item to make! I am sure you will get it done though 



dianemom2 said:


> I saw that there was a question about shirring with a Brother but I didn't manage to snag the quote.  Anyhow, I have a Brother and the trick to getting it to shirr correctly, is to make sure that the elastic thread is in the bobbin area properly.  I put my bobbin in and wind the elastic thread all the way through but then I don't use the self cutting thingy to cut it short.  I hold it and bring the needle down to catch the bobbin thread.  Does that make sense?  There are all kinds of things on the web that suggest changing your bobbin case's tension and doing lots of other stuff.  I don't do ANY of that.  Just make sure you catch that elastic bobbin thread correctly and it will shirr  like a dream.



I totally agree with what Diane suggests!


----------



## Mickey_for_President

smittette said:


> I'm also in a small Iowa town. About an hour south and west of Des Moines.
> 
> Thanks for those two days. Would you mind terribly going back and getting some more?



I'd be honored to.  Booking the plane tickets now.  

We are a sleeper town 20 minutes west of Iowa City...


----------



## lynnanddbyz

One can never be too old for Disney (or Disney customs for that matter)! We will be there at the same time (so will Nini and Sandi). We should plan to meet up!



I would love to do a meet!!!!!!  It would be nice to meet some fellow Disers.


----------



## dianemom2

ceemys said:


> Super cute centerpieces!!


Thanks!



miprender said:


> I went from my 4x4 to 5x7 within 3 mths and then I still had hoop envy and bought my 6x10 machine this summer.
> 
> Everything looks amazing. I hope you post pictures of the table clothes too. I remember when you were trying to get more fabric.


I also went from a 4x4 to a bigger machine within just a few months.  Probably around 4 or 5 months.

I am hoping that the photographer gets a good picture of the ballroom all set up with the tablecloths and centerpieces, etc so that I can share it here.  I only got all the fabric for the tablecloths because of help here on this thread.  One of the Disboutiquers, who we don't see on here much anymore, got the manager of her store to give her a list of stores that still had the fabric I needed.  I called all over the mid-west and had them ship the fabric to my store.  In bits and pieces I found all the yardage I needed.  And at a bargain price too.  The fabric that I used for the tablecloths was reduced to $1 per yard by the time I was buying it.  I think I may have paid more for the shipping than for the fabric.



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Great centerpieces!!!


Thanks!



sarah-jane said:


> These pictures are inspiring me to explore my sewing machine's higher functions.  I love all the themed clothing!


Great!  Glad we could inspire you.  Make sure you come back and share some pictures of whatever you make.



PurpleEars said:


> Beautiful! I think you should explore a career as a party decorator!
> 
> I totally agree with what Diane suggests


Thanks!   I do think that I would enjoy aspects of  being a party decorator.   

I forgot that you have the same se270d that I have.  It is a good sewing machine.  The only thing that I don't like about it is the thread cartridge.  And the only reason that I don't like that is because I can't use the larger spools of thread.


----------



## BellePrincessBelle

Baby Rapunzel, I wasn't on a Brother but I did shirring for the 1st time tonight. I hand wound the bobbin, made sure I had a nice long tail, & set my stitch length to 3. It came out perfect. I think the most important part is having a long tail out.


----------



## BellePrincessBelle

dianemom2 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I also went from a 4x4 to a bigger machine within just a few months.  Probably around 4 or 5 months.
> 
> I am hoping that the photographer gets a good picture of the ballroom all set up with the tablecloths and centerpieces, etc so that I can share it here.  I only got all the fabric for the tablecloths because of help here on this thread.  One of the Disboutiquers, who we don't see on here much anymore, got the manager of her store to give her a list of stores that still had the fabric I needed.  I called all over the mid-west and had them ship the fabric to my store.  In bits and pieces I found all the yardage I needed.  And at a bargain price too.  The fabric that I used for the tablecloths was reduced to $1 per yard by the time I was buying it.  I think I may have paid more for the shipping than for the fabric.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Great!  Glad we could inspire you.  Make sure you come back and share some pictures of whatever you make.
> 
> Thanks!   I do think that I would enjoy aspects of  being a party decorator.
> 
> I forgot that you have the same se270d that I have.  It is a good sewing machine.  The only thing that I don't like about it is the thread cartridge.  And the only reason that I don't like that is because I can't use the larger spools of thread.



There is a way to bypass the thread cartridge to use a bigger spool on the se270D. I'll see if I can find the instructions on how to in the morning.


----------



## smittette

mommy2AbIzEli said:


> I absolutely love those skirts! How did ou make them?? Im in process of deciding on animal kingdom outfits for my kiddos.



The skirt was super easy - no pattern needed. The embroidery took quite a while, but putting the skirt together probably only took an hour.

Warning: text in orange is my rambling - completely unnecessary to make the skirt. 

I cut all the fabric into 7 in wide strips. Then I cut each strip into various sized blocks from 4 in to 10 in long. 

 At this point, most people could just randomly grab blocks (small ones for the top tier, but other than that any size) I, on the other hand, cannot do random. I tell myself that I can, but I always end up planning everything out  So I numbered my fabrics, placed the embroidery panels where I wanted them (on paper), and then started numbering. Top tier was just 12E345E67. Second tier, I started in the middle (maybe on 4) and skipped every other space. eg 4E_5_6_E7 etc. Then I came back and filled in. It would end up 4E15263E74 and so on. I skipped two spaces on the bottom tier. Random probably would have worked just as well, but...

Back to the process: I started with a 30 in tier (for a 20 in waist). I serged the blocks together until I had 30 inches and then serged it into a circle. Second tier, same as the first, but 60 inches. Third tier, 120 inches. If you're wondering why I sewed the tiers into circles before attaching them, it was so that there is no one line of stitching from top to bottom so there would be no specific front or back to the skirt. Whatever animal she's in love with at the moment can be the front.

I hemmed the bottom tier before starting the gathering. Much less material to deal with that way.

I trimmed a couple inches off of the top tier and did the waistband. Sewed a 30 inch by 2 inch strip into a circle. Put a buttonhole on one side, then folded it in half longways and serged that onto the top tier - making sure the button hole will be on the inside.  My original plan had been to just fold it over at the top to make the waistband, but at the last minute I finally found the tiger stripe and wanted to use some of it. This is how I got different sized tiers when all my blocks started out as 7 in. 

Then I put gathering stitches into the tops of tiers 2 and 3.  Note: I forgot to change back to the right color after putting in the gathering stitches, oops. Finally I just gathered up the threads and stitched the tiers together, making sure that the embroidered panels did not end up stacked on top of each other. I did serge those seams really quick too because they wanted to ravel otherwise.

I threaded the elastic through the waistband using the button hole, stitched it down on one end, and attached a button on to slip the other end of the elastic over. If you don't want to use button hole elastic, just stitch the two ends together and let them slip back into the hole.

At some point there will be a safari vest, too, but the Cinderella fabric has been waiting so patiently.


----------



## DMGeurts

Super late arriving...  I didn't see the new thread announcement.

Now, to go back and read....



D~


----------



## NiniMorris

DMGeurts said:


> Super late arriving...  I didn't see the new thread announcement.
> 
> Now, to go back and read....
> 
> 
> 
> D~



SLACKER!


J/K!!


Nini


----------



## babynala

dianemom2 said:


> Ok, I know it isn't sewing but I thought I'd share a few things that I made for the bat mitzvah.  Here is the girls' candle lighting board:
> 
> And here are more centerpieces:;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made 18 tablecloths and a bunch of other stuff.  I made their tallitots too.  I think I shared pictures of them already.


 Diane - those centerpieces are amazing.  I see you added pictures of your girls to the buckets (I assume they are pictures of them growing up).  I love the candle lighting board, so sparkly and fun.  Excuse my ignorance, but do you the lighting board at the temple during the ceremony?

I have a feeling you might be a little busy so I wanted to say good luck to the girls.  I am sure that this will be a fun but emotional event for you and  your DH but I know you will enjoy yourselves.  




goteamwood said:


> These are quilt clips: http://amzn.com/B004ZKPX8A which are like small plastic clothespins that are flat on one side, so they lay flat when you're sewing. You basically use them to hold the quilt binding in place which is MUCH easier than pinning it. I have used them on a few quilts and I am very happy with how they hold everything in place, I never thought to use them on my shirts, but I will now! I always read to use binder clips or hair clips but they are so bulky they ended up being more of a problem. These are so small, like maybe 1/2 inch long. Such an awesome idea!
> 
> 
> I was just actually wondering what to do with mine when my kids are done with it. I have a ton of things I made for my kids' trip last year that is already getting too small for one kid (the other kid might be able to wear it forever at his current growth rate...) but I can't part with it, they are all my FAVORITES! Crazy sentimental attachment, I guess. My boys still LOVE to wear their outfits though, and I intend to let them until they are too small. They wore their Mickey bowling shirts to preschool yesterday for Disney day, they said none of the other kids had Mickey shirts, "only princesses and cars" they said. I do sort of wonder if the preschool thinks I made special outfits for each theme, since they have reused their Disney AK Safari vests for Jungle Safari Day and The Buzz Lightyear Bowling shirts for Space day plus they had shirts I made for Valentines, Easter and St. Patricks Day. With 2 themes a week, I am not making a special shirt each time!
> 
> 
> Funny, the collars don't bother me but I mess up the sleeves nearly every time... Together we can make an awesome bowling shirt!
> I have had pretty good success with selling stuff on ebay in the past but it is just a lot of time and effort I just don't have/want to expend right now. Too much going on.
> 
> In other news, today is my 180 days until our Halloween/Boys' Birthday trip so I got up early and put on a Spiderman cartoon to captivate the kids and got ALL the reservations I wanted! *Time to get going on outfits!* We're doing Be Our Guest on their actual birthday for dinner, and I did get breakfast at the castle with princesses at the request of my son who thinks we should go there to meet princesses (Such the ladies man.)
> I also got them registered at the pirates league and got tickets to the halloween party. Now just 6 more months of waiting.


First off, thanks for the tip about the Quilt clips.  I will have to pick some up next time I am at the store.  

I love that your boys have perfect/custom shirts for almost all of their theme days.  Such fun.  I too feel the need to hold onto all of the things I made for my kids.  I do have a younger niece and nephew who get lots of hand me downs but I usually hold onto the Disney things I make for some reason.  

 for getting all your ADRs.  I am sure your cuties will get lots of attention from the Princesses at the castle.  I finally got to eat at the castle when I went with my brother's family.  It was a great experience but now I feel bad that my kids have never been.  On our last trip my DS was 7 and wanted nothing to do with princesses so I had to bribe him for a picture with Cinderella.  But he enjoyed our princess breakfast in Norway and was chatting up Ariel and showing her "magic" tricks.  Just another reason to love Disney.  



sewmess said:


> I just wrestled my first tshirt on the embroidery machine.  I think I am being too much a perfectionist about the tension in the hoop.  I didn't get it what I consider perfect, but the machine worked just fine until she decided she liked the taste of stabilizer.  It was just one letter, so for what I wanted to do (basically test it on knits) it worked okay.  And I know what I did to make it better.


My machines prefers the taste of t-shirts but I do hate when that happens.  Glad the test worked out ok and glad you have everything figured out for next time.


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> SLACKER!
> 
> 
> J/K!!
> 
> 
> Nini



You know it!  

D~


----------



## goteamwood

babynala said:


> First off, thanks for the tip about the Quilt clips.  I will have to pick some up next time I am at the store.
> 
> I love that your boys have perfect/custom shirts for almost all of their theme days.  Such fun.  I too feel the need to hold onto all of the things I made for my kids.  I do have a younger niece and nephew who get lots of hand me downs but I usually hold onto the Disney things I make for some reason.
> 
> for getting all your ADRs.  I am sure your cuties will get lots of attention from the Princesses at the castle.  I finally got to eat at the castle when I went with my brother's family.  It was a great experience but now I feel bad that my kids have never been.  On our last trip my DS was 7 and wanted nothing to do with princesses so I had to bribe him for a picture with Cinderella.  But he enjoyed our princess breakfast in Norway and was chatting up Ariel and showing her "magic" tricks.  Just another reason to love Disney.



A friend suggested the Norway princess meal which I considered and thought would be a good backup if we couldn't get into the castle. But since he specifically asked to go to the castle I figured I'd indulge. Because by them next time we go they'll probably be in the "princesses are for girls" age and will want nothing to do with it. They don't know that we are going back yet, I think they just think maybe someday. Can't decide when we should tell them.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## babynala

I have a bunch of things to post.  Not that I have been very productive, just slacking on posting so it seems like alot.  That being said I am not sure if I posted some of these things or not so I apologize if you have seen a few of these before.

I made this laptop bag for me:






inside:




OK, as you can tell I am a slacker so my DD did not have a birthday party this past November (nor did she have one the year before) so we planned a half birthday party and had a few girls sleep over last weekend.  We did a cupcake theme and I made a bunch of cupcakes so the girls could decorate them.  Not sewing, and not in par with Diane's decorations  but here is the wreath I made:



since I found this fabric in the remnant bin I made her some PJs:



This design fit our theme




I made this tote bag, which will be going to my sister in law.  It has a bunch of pockets inside so hopefully she will find it useful.




My daughter had to make a 3-d animal for SS class and got assigned an Australian Lorikeet.  Since we have WAY too much fabric we came up with this:



We basically made two sets of the bird and hand appliqued the colored fabric together onto a piece of flannel.  Sewed them together, turned, stuffed and there you go, a bird.  I made my daughter do the entire hand applique process and she sewed all the stitches but it took her FOREVER since she used the "turtle" setting on my machine for all the sewing.  Of course she did all the hand stitching too since I DO NOT hand stitch.  Then hot glue comes in handy for everything else.  Hopefully this is the last of the projects for the school year.

I made this skirt for my daughter to wear to see Iron Man 3.  She has been waiting forever to see this movie and was so excited for this outfit.  I actually was afraid that she wouldn't be into it but she was.  



I used glow in the dark thread for the white circle on his chest so it "glows" like in the movie:



I made this with the intention that we could re-use the skirt for our trip to Universal.  I will be making a Harry Potter theme shirt to wear with this skirt.  I think the colors will apply to both even though the maroon is probably not "red" enough for Iron Man.  As a bonus the jeans part of this skirt was a hand me down but the elastic in the waist was broken so my DD never wore it, it was in my sewing room to fix but I never got around to it and legs are too short now so perfect for an "upcycle".  I see a few more of these in my future, with different fabrics of course.




After spending most of the morning (and afternoon) playing with my photo software and photobucket I finally got my pictures "straight".  I hate when software thinks it is smarting then me and does things automatically.   Thanks for checking out my stuff.


----------



## teresajoy

babynala said:


> I have a bunch of things to post.  Not that I have been very productive, just slacking on posting so it seems like alot.  That being said I am not sure if I posted some of these things or not so I apologize if you have seen a few of these before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside:
> I made this skirt for my daughter to wear to see Iron Man 3.  She has been waiting forever to see this movie and was so excited for this outfit.  I actually was afraid that she wouldn't be into it but she was.
> 
> 
> 
> I used glow in the dark thread for the white circle on his chest so it "glows" like in the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this with the intention that we could re-use the skirt for our trip to Universal.  I will be making a Harry Potter theme shirt to wear with this skirt.  I think the colors will apply to both even though the maroon is probably not "red" enough for Iron Man.  As a bonus the jeans part of this skirt was a hand me down but the elastic in the waist was broken so my DD never wore it, it was in my sewing room to fix but I never got around to it and legs are too short now so perfect for an "upcycle".  I see a few more of these in my future, with different fabrics of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After spending most of the morning (and afternoon) playing with my photo software and photobucket I finally got my pictures "straight".  I hate when software thinks it is smarting then me and does things automatically.   Thanks for checking out my stuff.


Love the bags and bird!! I especially love the Iron Man outfit!!! That's great!


----------



## miprender

Part of my New Thread Resolution is to check on her a few times a week. 



babynala said:


> I have a bunch of things to post.  Not that I have been very productive, just slacking on posting so it seems like alot.  That being said I am not sure if I posted some of these things or not so I apologize if you have seen a few of these before.
> 
> I made this laptop bag for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, as you can tell I am a slacker so my DD did not have a birthday party this past November (nor did she have one the year before) so we planned a half birthday party and had a few girls sleep over last weekend.  We did a cupcake theme and I made a bunch of cupcakes so the girls could decorate them.  Not sewing, and not in par with Diane's decorations  but here is the wreath I made:
> 
> 
> 
> since I found this fabric in the remnant bin I made her some PJs:
> 
> 
> 
> This design fit our theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this tote bag, which will be going to my sister in law.  It has a bunch of pockets inside so hopefully she will find it useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter had to make a 3-d animal for SS class and got assigned an Australian Lorikeet.  Since we have WAY too much fabric we came up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> We basically made two sets of the bird and hand appliqued the colored fabric together onto a piece of flannel.  Sewed them together, turned, stuffed and there you go, a bird.  I made my daughter do the entire hand applique process and she sewed all the stitches but it took her FOREVER since she used the "turtle" setting on my machine for all the sewing.  Of course she did all the hand stitching too since I DO NOT hand stitch.  Then hot glue comes in handy for everything else.  Hopefully this is the last of the projects for the school year.
> 
> I made this skirt for my daughter to wear to see Iron Man 3.  She has been waiting forever to see this movie and was so excited for this outfit.  I actually was afraid that she wouldn't be into it but she was.
> 
> 
> 
> I used glow in the dark thread for the white circle on his chest so it "glows" like in the movie:
> 
> After spending most of the morning (and afternoon) playing with my photo software and photobucket I finally got my pictures "straight".  I hate when software thinks it is smarting then me and does things automatically.   Thanks for checking out my stuff.



Everything looks great 





NiniMorris said:


> SLACKER!
> 
> 
> J/K!!
> 
> 
> Nini



  It's not like she is busy or anything


----------



## sewmess

babynala said:


> I have a bunch of things to post.  Not that I have been very productive, just slacking on posting so it seems like alot.  That being said I am not sure if I posted some of these things or not so I apologize if you have seen a few of these before.
> 
> I made this laptop bag for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, as you can tell I am a slacker so my DD did not have a birthday party this past November (nor did she have one the year before) so we planned a half birthday party and had a few girls sleep over last weekend.  We did a cupcake theme and I made a bunch of cupcakes so the girls could decorate them.  Not sewing, and not in par with Diane's decorations  but here is the wreath I made:
> 
> 
> 
> since I found this fabric in the remnant bin I made her some PJs:
> 
> 
> 
> This design fit our theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this tote bag, which will be going to my sister in law.  It has a bunch of pockets inside so hopefully she will find it useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter had to make a 3-d animal for SS class and got assigned an Australian Lorikeet.  Since we have WAY too much fabric we came up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> We basically made two sets of the bird and hand appliqued the colored fabric together onto a piece of flannel.  Sewed them together, turned, stuffed and there you go, a bird.  I made my daughter do the entire hand applique process and she sewed all the stitches but it took her FOREVER since she used the "turtle" setting on my machine for all the sewing.  Of course she did all the hand stitching too since I DO NOT hand stitch.  Then hot glue comes in handy for everything else.  Hopefully this is the last of the projects for the school year.
> 
> I made this skirt for my daughter to wear to see Iron Man 3.  She has been waiting forever to see this movie and was so excited for this outfit.  I actually was afraid that she wouldn't be into it but she was.
> 
> 
> 
> I used glow in the dark thread for the white circle on his chest so it "glows" like in the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this with the intention that we could re-use the skirt for our trip to Universal.  I will be making a Harry Potter theme shirt to wear with this skirt.  I think the colors will apply to both even though the maroon is probably not "red" enough for Iron Man.  As a bonus the jeans part of this skirt was a hand me down but the elastic in the waist was broken so my DD never wore it, it was in my sewing room to fix but I never got around to it and legs are too short now so perfect for an "upcycle".  I see a few more of these in my future, with different fabrics of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After spending most of the morning (and afternoon) playing with my photo software and photobucket I finally got my pictures "straight".  I hate when software thinks it is smarting then me and does things automatically.   Thanks for checking out my stuff.



That is a way cuter shirt for Iron Man than what I wore when DH and I went to see it - I wore my brand new "May the 4th be with you" (or because my machine ate the 'a' in May it's more like Moy the 4th be with you")  But then again, I'm sure your DD is way cuter than me.  

I like the skirt and the dual pruposes too.

And on a completely different note: are you sure D didn't make it over earlier because her PTR took up soo much of her time.  What with the chit-chat and all.
The lorikeet is awesome!


----------



## PurpleEars

lynnanddbyz said:


> I would love to do a meet!!!!!!  It would be nice to meet some fellow Disers.



Cool. We should plan something closer to the time. 



dianemom2 said:


> I am hoping that the photographer gets a good picture of the ballroom all set up with the tablecloths and centerpieces, etc so that I can share it here.  I only got all the fabric for the tablecloths because of help here on this thread.  One of the Disboutiquers, who we don't see on here much anymore, got the manager of her store to give her a list of stores that still had the fabric I needed.  I called all over the mid-west and had them ship the fabric to my store.  In bits and pieces I found all the yardage I needed.  And at a bargain price too.  The fabric that I used for the tablecloths was reduced to $1 per yard by the time I was buying it.  I think I may have paid more for the shipping than for the fabric.
> 
> I forgot that you have the same se270d that I have.  It is a good sewing machine.  The only thing that I don't like about it is the thread cartridge.  And the only reason that I don't like that is because I can't use the larger spools of thread.



I hope the photographer will have some great pictures. I know you have planned for a long time for this, so I hope everything will go smoothly.

I actually use serger sized spools of thread on my 270D to sew. I put the spool in a spool holder, and use the spool extender thing that goes on top of the cartidge. That set up works like a charm!



smittette said:


> The skirt was super easy - no pattern needed. The embroidery took quite a while, but putting the skirt together probably only took an hour.
> 
> Warning: text in orange is my rambling - completely unnecessary to make the skirt.
> 
> I cut all the fabric into 7 in wide strips. Then I cut each strip into various sized blocks from 4 in to 10 in long.
> 
> At this point, most people could just randomly grab blocks (small ones for the top tier, but other than that any size) I, on the other hand, cannot do random. I tell myself that I can, but I always end up planning everything out  So I numbered my fabrics, placed the embroidery panels where I wanted them (on paper), and then started numbering. Top tier was just 12E345E67. Second tier, I started in the middle (maybe on 4) and skipped every other space. eg 4E_5_6_E7 etc. Then I came back and filled in. It would end up 4E15263E74 and so on. I skipped two spaces on the bottom tier. Random probably would have worked just as well, but...
> 
> Back to the process: I started with a 30 in tier (for a 20 in waist). I serged the blocks together until I had 30 inches and then serged it into a circle. Second tier, same as the first, but 60 inches. Third tier, 120 inches. If you're wondering why I sewed the tiers into circles before attaching them, it was so that there is no one line of stitching from top to bottom so there would be no specific front or back to the skirt. Whatever animal she's in love with at the moment can be the front.
> 
> I hemmed the bottom tier before starting the gathering. Much less material to deal with that way.
> 
> I trimmed a couple inches off of the top tier and did the waistband. Sewed a 30 inch by 2 inch strip into a circle. Put a buttonhole on one side, then folded it in half longways and serged that onto the top tier - making sure the button hole will be on the inside.  My original plan had been to just fold it over at the top to make the waistband, but at the last minute I finally found the tiger stripe and wanted to use some of it. This is how I got different sized tiers when all my blocks started out as 7 in.
> 
> Then I put gathering stitches into the tops of tiers 2 and 3.  Note: I forgot to change back to the right color after putting in the gathering stitches, oops. Finally I just gathered up the threads and stitched the tiers together, making sure that the embroidered panels did not end up stacked on top of each other. I did serge those seams really quick too because they wanted to ravel otherwise.
> 
> I threaded the elastic through the waistband using the button hole, stitched it down on one end, and attached a button on to slip the other end of the elastic over. If you don't want to use button hole elastic, just stitch the two ends together and let them slip back into the hole.
> 
> At some point there will be a safari vest, too, but the Cinderella fabric has been waiting so patiently.



Thanks for sharing the instructions for the skirt!



babynala said:


> I have a bunch of things to post.  Not that I have been very productive, just slacking on posting so it seems like alot.  That being said I am not sure if I posted some of these things or not so I apologize if you have seen a few of these before.
> 
> I made this laptop bag for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, as you can tell I am a slacker so my DD did not have a birthday party this past November (nor did she have one the year before) so we planned a half birthday party and had a few girls sleep over last weekend.  We did a cupcake theme and I made a bunch of cupcakes so the girls could decorate them.  Not sewing, and not in par with Diane's decorations  but here is the wreath I made:
> 
> 
> 
> since I found this fabric in the remnant bin I made her some PJs:
> 
> 
> 
> This design fit our theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this tote bag, which will be going to my sister in law.  It has a bunch of pockets inside so hopefully she will find it useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter had to make a 3-d animal for SS class and got assigned an Australian Lorikeet.  Since we have WAY too much fabric we came up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> We basically made two sets of the bird and hand appliqued the colored fabric together onto a piece of flannel.  Sewed them together, turned, stuffed and there you go, a bird.  I made my daughter do the entire hand applique process and she sewed all the stitches but it took her FOREVER since she used the "turtle" setting on my machine for all the sewing.  Of course she did all the hand stitching too since I DO NOT hand stitch.  Then hot glue comes in handy for everything else.  Hopefully this is the last of the projects for the school year.
> 
> I made this skirt for my daughter to wear to see Iron Man 3.  She has been waiting forever to see this movie and was so excited for this outfit.  I actually was afraid that she wouldn't be into it but she was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After spending most of the morning (and afternoon) playing with my photo software and photobucket I finally got my pictures "straight".  I hate when software thinks it is smarting then me and does things automatically.   Thanks for checking out my stuff.



Great job on everything you made. The wording on the PJ set is too cute! The Iron Man set looks fab. I am glad to hear that she enjoyed the movie!



sewmess said:


> That is a way cuter shirt for Iron Man than what I wore when DH and I went to see it - I wore my brand new "May the 4th be with you" (or because my machine ate the 'a' in May it's more like Moy the 4th be with you")  But then again, I'm sure your DD is way cuter than me.



That's too bad about your shirt. In keeping with the Star Wars theme, here's my shirt for today:





I also made a bag for one of my friends for her birthday. It's an ITH project from Pickle Pie Designs.


----------



## Disneymom1218

I appliqued one of my tshirts for me to wear during our trip. here it is and some close ups of the appliques.


----------



## DMGeurts

babynala said:


> I have a bunch of things to post.  Not that I have been very productive, just slacking on posting so it seems like alot.  That being said I am not sure if I posted some of these things or not so I apologize if you have seen a few of these before.
> 
> I made this laptop bag for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, as you can tell I am a slacker so my DD did not have a birthday party this past November (nor did she have one the year before) so we planned a half birthday party and had a few girls sleep over last weekend.  We did a cupcake theme and I made a bunch of cupcakes so the girls could decorate them.  Not sewing, and not in par with Diane's decorations  but here is the wreath I made:
> 
> 
> 
> since I found this fabric in the remnant bin I made her some PJs:
> 
> 
> 
> This design fit our theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this tote bag, which will be going to my sister in law.  It has a bunch of pockets inside so hopefully she will find it useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter had to make a 3-d animal for SS class and got assigned an Australian Lorikeet.  Since we have WAY too much fabric we came up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> We basically made two sets of the bird and hand appliqued the colored fabric together onto a piece of flannel.  Sewed them together, turned, stuffed and there you go, a bird.  I made my daughter do the entire hand applique process and she sewed all the stitches but it took her FOREVER since she used the "turtle" setting on my machine for all the sewing.  Of course she did all the hand stitching too since I DO NOT hand stitch.  Then hot glue comes in handy for everything else.  Hopefully this is the last of the projects for the school year.
> 
> I made this skirt for my daughter to wear to see Iron Man 3.  She has been waiting forever to see this movie and was so excited for this outfit.  I actually was afraid that she wouldn't be into it but she was.
> 
> 
> 
> I used glow in the dark thread for the white circle on his chest so it "glows" like in the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this with the intention that we could re-use the skirt for our trip to Universal.  I will be making a Harry Potter theme shirt to wear with this skirt.  I think the colors will apply to both even though the maroon is probably not "red" enough for Iron Man.  As a bonus the jeans part of this skirt was a hand me down but the elastic in the waist was broken so my DD never wore it, it was in my sewing room to fix but I never got around to it and legs are too short now so perfect for an "upcycle".  I see a few more of these in my future, with different fabrics of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After spending most of the morning (and afternoon) playing with my photo software and photobucket I finally got my pictures "straight".  I hate when software thinks it is smarting then me and does things automatically.   Thanks for checking out my stuff.



I love this Liz!!  YOu did a great job on everything - the bags are magnificant!  



miprender said:


> Part of my New Thread Resolution is to check on her a few times a week.
> 
> It's not like she is busy or anything



Not at all...  



sewmess said:


> And on a completely different note: are you sure D didn't make it over earlier because her PTR took up soo much of her time.  What with the chit-chat and all.



I have no idea what you are talking about?    It's not as if it's going to hit 250 pages any time soon...  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> Cool. We should plan something closer to the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the photographer will have some great pictures. I know you have planned for a long time for this, so I hope everything will go smoothly.
> 
> I actually use serger sized spools of thread on my 270D to sew. I put the spool in a spool holder, and use the spool extender thing that goes on top of the cartidge. That set up works like a charm!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the instructions for the skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on everything you made. The wording on the PJ set is too cute! The Iron Man set looks fab. I am glad to hear that she enjoyed the movie!
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad about your shirt. In keeping with the Star Wars theme, here's my shirt for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a bag for one of my friends for her birthday. It's an ITH project from Pickle Pie Designs.



Awesome job!  Love the shirt and love the bag!  



Disneymom1218 said:


> I appliqued one of my tshirts for me to wear during our trip. here it is and some close ups of the appliques.



This turned out great!  

D~


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

smittette said:


> The skirt was super easy - no pattern needed. The embroidery took quite a while, but putting the skirt together probably only took an hour.
> 
> Warning: text in orange is my rambling - completely unnecessary to make the skirt.
> 
> I cut all the fabric into 7 in wide strips. Then I cut each strip into various sized blocks from 4 in to 10 in long.
> 
> At this point, most people could just randomly grab blocks (small ones for the top tier, but other than that any size) I, on the other hand, cannot do random. I tell myself that I can, but I always end up planning everything out  So I numbered my fabrics, placed the embroidery panels where I wanted them (on paper), and then started numbering. Top tier was just 12E345E67. Second tier, I started in the middle (maybe on 4) and skipped every other space. eg 4E_5_6_E7 etc. Then I came back and filled in. It would end up 4E15263E74 and so on. I skipped two spaces on the bottom tier. Random probably would have worked just as well, but...
> 
> Back to the process: I started with a 30 in tier (for a 20 in waist). I serged the blocks together until I had 30 inches and then serged it into a circle. Second tier, same as the first, but 60 inches. Third tier, 120 inches. If you're wondering why I sewed the tiers into circles before attaching them, it was so that there is no one line of stitching from top to bottom so there would be no specific front or back to the skirt. Whatever animal she's in love with at the moment can be the front.
> 
> I hemmed the bottom tier before starting the gathering. Much less material to deal with that way.
> 
> I trimmed a couple inches off of the top tier and did the waistband. Sewed a 30 inch by 2 inch strip into a circle. Put a buttonhole on one side, then folded it in half longways and serged that onto the top tier - making sure the button hole will be on the inside.  My original plan had been to just fold it over at the top to make the waistband, but at the last minute I finally found the tiger stripe and wanted to use some of it. This is how I got different sized tiers when all my blocks started out as 7 in.
> 
> Then I put gathering stitches into the tops of tiers 2 and 3.  Note: I forgot to change back to the right color after putting in the gathering stitches, oops. Finally I just gathered up the threads and stitched the tiers together, making sure that the embroidered panels did not end up stacked on top of each other. I did serge those seams really quick too because they wanted to ravel otherwise.
> 
> I threaded the elastic through the waistband using the button hole, stitched it down on one end, and attached a button on to slip the other end of the elastic over. If you don't want to use button hole elastic, just stitch the two ends together and let them slip back into the hole.
> 
> At some point there will be a safari vest, too, but the Cinderella fabric has been waiting so patiently.



 Thank you for the directions. I will have to share it with my mom. She's my sewer!!!



babynala said:


> I made this skirt for my daughter to wear to see Iron Man 3.  She has been waiting forever to see this movie and was so excited for this outfit.  I actually was afraid that she wouldn't be into it but she was.
> 
> 
> 
> I used glow in the dark thread for the white circle on his chest so it "glows" like in the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this with the intention that we could re-use the skirt for our trip to Universal.  I will be making a Harry Potter theme shirt to wear with this skirt.  I think the colors will apply to both even though the maroon is probably not "red" enough for Iron Man.  As a bonus the jeans part of this skirt was a hand me down but the elastic in the waist was broken so my DD never wore it, it was in my sewing room to fix but I never got around to it and legs are too short now so perfect for an "upcycle".  I see a few more of these in my future, with different fabrics of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After spending most of the morning (and afternoon) playing with my photo software and photobucket I finally got my pictures "straight".  I hate when software thinks it is smarting then me and does things automatically.   Thanks for checking out my stuff.



I love this skirt!! I will have to share this with my mom as well. Would love to do some of these for my girls. 



dianemom2 said:


> Then these are some of the centerpieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are more centerpieces:;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made 18 tablecloths and a bunch of other stuff.  I made their tallitots too.  I think I shared pictures of them already.



How did you make the balls for the centerpieces? Those would be cute for my twin girls Minnie mouse badly party in 3 wks! 



Disneymom1218 said:


> I appliqued one of my tshirts for me to wear during our trip. here it is and some close ups of the appliques.



That is adorable!!!


----------



## dianemom2

BellePrincessBelle said:


> There is a way to bypass the thread cartridge to use a bigger spool on the se270D. I'll see if I can find the instructions on how to in the morning.


Great!  I'd love to see the directions.  I have one of those spool cartridges that are supposed to work with the larger spools but I find that the thread doesn't run through them smoothly and it breaks.



babynala said:


> Diane - those centerpieces are amazing.  I see you added pictures of your girls to the buckets (I assume they are pictures of them growing up).  I love the candle lighting board, so sparkly and fun.  Excuse my ignorance, but do you the lighting board at the temple during the ceremony?


The pictures are of them at different stages and at different beaches or tropical places we've visited.  The theme for their party is tropical beach so I thought that the pictures were appropriate.  The candle lighting is part of the party.  The girls invite 12 groups of people who were significant in their lives up to each light one of the candles.  They usually include grandparents, aunts and uncles, cousins, friends, teachers, scout leaders, etc.  It is a way of honoring them and thanking them for being a part of their life.  Then the 13th candle is for themselves and the the future.  Some people add a 14th candle in memory of significant relatives who have passed away but we are lucky enough not need to do that.



goteamwood said:


> They don't know that we are going back yet, I think they just think maybe someday. Can't decide when we should tell them.


Don't tell them until you are much closer.  Having worked with young children, they don't understand time in the same way as adults.  You will have to answer the question, "Are we going to Disney today?" for every single day between now and when you actually go next fall.  



babynala said:


> I made this laptop bag for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since I found this fabric in the remnant bin I made her some PJs:


Everything turned out great!  Your bag looks perfect for a laptop and I am sure it will get a ton of use.  And your daughter's bird for the school project was very creative.  I hope she got a good grade on it.  The pjs for the party are adorable!  I've made my girls pjs before but they never seem to like them very much.  I can't figure out why.  And the upcycled skirt is so clever.  I love that you are using it now for Iron Man and that you will use it again for HP.  



PurpleEars said:


> I actually use serger sized spools of thread on my 270D to sew. I put the spool in a spool holder, and use the spool extender thing that goes on top of the cartidge. That set up works like a charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a bag for one of my friends for her birthday. It's an ITH project from Pickle Pie Designs.


I don't find that my spool holder for the larger spools works very well.  Maybe I need to buy a second one and try it out.  Maybe I just don't have a good one.  Your Star Wars shirt is great and I love the bag you did for your friend's birthday.  I made a bunch of those last year for birthday gifts for my girls' friends.  Then I would tuck a small gift card inside to an ice cream place or Starbucks.



Disneymom1218 said:


> I appliqued one of my tshirts for me to wear during our trip. here it is and some close ups of the appliques.


Love the designs!  The shirt is adorable!



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> How did you make the balls for the centerpieces? Those would be cute for my twin girls Minnie mouse badly party in 3 wks!


It is a large Styrofoam ball.  I've seen something done for a Minnie Mouse party with two smaller balls attached for the ears.  But they covered the balls with gumdrops.


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:


> Don't tell them until you are much closer.  Having worked with young children, they don't understand time in the same way as adults.  You will have to answer the question, "Are we going to Disney today?" for every single day between now and when you actually go next fall.



Ha! I have been answering that question every day for the 6 months since we left last time! I have been told, more than once, "All you have to do is go on an airplane and then a bus and we can get to Disney World." I am thinking that it can be like the promise of Santa... Be good or you can't go to Disney World. Mickey is watching.


----------



## love to stitch

I promised myself when the thread moved this time that I was going to keep up with it, I'm so far behind already. Everyone's work is wonderful.
The discussion about 2007 and the fabric that I called "psychedelic Mickey" reminded me of my granddaughter's first WDW trip in 2007. It was a 5 day trip and by the time I finished sewing she had 10 outfits and 2 nightgowns. I wasn't sure I liked the "psychedlic Mickey" fabric when I bought it but it ended up being one of my favorite outfits and everyone loved it. There was also a floppy hat to match.





And her first princess dress.


----------



## DisneyMom5

love to stitch said:


> I promised myself when the thread moved this time that I was going to keep up with it, I'm so far behind already. Everyone's work is wonderful.
> The discussion about 2007 and the fabric that I called "psychedelic Mickey" reminded me of my granddaughter's first WDW trip in 2007. It was a 5 day trip and by the time I finished sewing she had 10 outfits and 2 nightgowns. I wasn't sure I liked the "psychedlic Mickey" fabric when I bought it but it ended up being one of my favorite outfits and everyone loved it. There was also a floppy hat to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first princess dress.



LOVE!!!!!
Especially the princess dress.  SWOOOOOON....


----------



## BellePrincessBelle

love to stitch said:


> I promised myself when the thread moved this time that I was going to keep up with it, I'm so far behind already. Everyone's work is wonderful.
> The discussion about 2007 and the fabric that I called "psychedelic Mickey" reminded me of my granddaughter's first WDW trip in 2007. It was a 5 day trip and by the time I finished sewing she had 10 outfits and 2 nightgowns. I wasn't sure I liked the "psychedlic Mickey" fabric when I bought it but it ended up being one of my favorite outfits and everyone loved it. There was also a floppy hat to match.
> 
> http://s53.photobucket.com/user/cshortcrochet/media/Disney2007082_zpsf341df8e.jpg.html
> 
> And her first princess dress.
> 
> http://s53.photobucket.com/user/cshortcrochet/media/Disney2007031_zps6b4e8cc4.jpg.html



She's a cutie! I love the princess dress!!


----------



## Tonyslady

Disneymom1218 said:


> I appliqued one of my tshirts for me to wear during our trip. here it is and some close ups of the appliques.




I love this. Do you mind sharing where you got the designs? 

TIA


----------



## smittette

love to stitch said:


> I wasn't sure I liked the "psychedlic Mickey" fabric when I bought it but it ended up being one of my favorite outfits and everyone loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first princess dress.



I LOVE that psychedelic Mickey fabric! Too bad it's not a current pattern. I did a quick google just in case somebody had some they were selling, but no luck. 

The princess dress is adorable! I'm working on my first one now. It's Cinderella inspired, but I was worrying that it's not Cinderella enough - guess I don't need to worry. I'm always way more critical of what I'm doing than what others do. 

Funny how I'd never seen nerd Mickey until the other day when I got the pins I ordered. 





Then a couple of days later, you posted this. 



Disneymom1218 said:


>


----------



## Disneymom1218

Tonyslady said:


> I love this. Do you mind sharing where you got the designs?
> 
> TIA


Frou Frou by Heather Sue


----------



## Disneymom1218

smittette said:


> I LOVE that psychedelic Mickey fabric! Too bad it's not a current pattern. I did a quick google just in case somebody had some they were selling, but no luck.
> 
> The princess dress is adorable! I'm working on my first one now. It's Cinderella inspired, but I was worrying that it's not Cinderella enough - guess I don't need to worry. I'm always way more critical of what I'm doing than what others do.
> 
> Funny how I'd never seen nerd Mickey until the other day when I got the pins I ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a couple of days later, you posted this.



I saw the Nerds When we were At Pop Century about 3 years ago and I fell in love with them. The apparel was all for kids and skinny people so I was unable to purchase anything. When I saw the Designs I HAD to purchase them so I could make something in my size, and that is just what I did.


----------



## brooke789

goteamwood said:


> Ha! I have been answering that question every day for the 6 months since we left last time! I have been told, more than once, "All you have to do is go on an airplane and then a bus and we can get to Disney World." I am thinking that it can be like the promise of Santa... Be good or you can't go to Disney World. Mickey is watching.




Ha!  I told my husband he is about to be in trouble b/c he is using WDW too much.  Yesterday when no one would take their nap he went up and said if they didn't take naps they wouldn't be going to WDW.  If they're not good they can't go to WDW.  If they didn't learn to use the potty they couldn't go to WDW.  He needs to stop.  It is too much.  hahah


----------



## DMGeurts

love to stitch said:


> I promised myself when the thread moved this time that I was going to keep up with it, I'm so far behind already. Everyone's work is wonderful.
> The discussion about 2007 and the fabric that I called "psychedelic Mickey" reminded me of my granddaughter's first WDW trip in 2007. It was a 5 day trip and by the time I finished sewing she had 10 outfits and 2 nightgowns. I wasn't sure I liked the "psychedlic Mickey" fabric when I bought it but it ended up being one of my favorite outfits and everyone loved it. There was also a floppy hat to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first princess dress.



Love the outfits...  Your DGD is so adorable!

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

In keeping with the "Now and Then" theme... My favorite theme of all - as many of you know...

Here's the first items I ever made - many of them are my own patterns:






And here's the most recent:











These danglers were made by Beth (Blyssfull) and Liz (Babynala) for a Disboutiquer's dd...  So, I give them full credit for those!






This bag was actually a remake (which I never do) of my own personal bag - and to prove it:









































Sorry if some of these are duplicates...  

D~


----------



## aboveH20

Hello sewers (or sewists, if you prefer),

Good to "see" you all and to have something to post about.

As you may recall, once upon a time I was going to check with Give Kids the World (GKTW) about pillowcase sizes.  Seems as though the flannel is getting smaller and getting four pillowcases from a yard of flannel was getting harder.

Word back from them is still to get four pillowcases from a yard of flannel BUT the directions also say to cut each pillowcase 10 1/2 to 11" wide.  Now for the math lesson

 4 x 10.5 = 42
 4 x 11 = 44

Accounting for "fluffy" selvage, the math works best when the flannel is at least 43" wide.  I did some checking this morning and JoAnn claims their flannel is 42", so I think that's why I haven't been able to squeeze a fourth pillowcase out of their flannel.  I serge the seams, so try to make the seams at least 3/8".  





_This was going to be my fourth pillowcase, but it's barely 10".  I've tried "cheating" in the past, but the seams just don't work and I think the pillows get a lot of wear and tear, so I don't think cutting the case smaller or skimping on the seams is the way to go._

Hobby Lobby's flannel is 44-45" according to their website, and I have no problem getting four pillowcases from their flannel.  (Unfortunately Hobby Lobby isn't as convenient for me.)  I also checked fabric.com online (I think Chiara has mentioned that website, I haven't used it) and their flannel is 44-45" wide. 

Bottom line, if you're interested in making pillowcases, check the width of the flannel before you buy!


 The good news is the unusable last bit of fabric makes the PERFECT pillowcase dress for your favorite GA doll!





_Add a Simply Swell neckline and voila.  Happy ending._ 

(I see photobucket is as enjoyable as always.  Can't wait to see what size my photos end up  )


----------



## PurpleEars

Disneymom1218 said:


> I appliqued one of my tshirts for me to wear during our trip. here it is and some close ups of the appliques.



Cute shirt! It's nice to see what others make for themselves!



dianemom2 said:


> Great!  I'd love to see the directions.  I have one of those spool cartridges that are supposed to work with the larger spools but I find that the thread doesn't run through them smoothly and it breaks.
> 
> 
> I don't find that my spool holder for the larger spools works very well.  Maybe I need to buy a second one and try it out.  Maybe I just don't have a good one.  Your Star Wars shirt is great and I love the bag you did for your friend's birthday.  I made a bunch of those last year for birthday gifts for my girls' friends.  Then I would tuck a small gift card inside to an ice cream place or Starbucks.



I don't have the instructions handy but I took a couple of pictures of the set up. This is a side view with the spool stand:




This is a picture of the thread with the spool extender thing on top of the cartridge. You more or less thread the cartridge the same way as you would with a small spool:




Thanks. My friend really liked her bag and they were so easy to do. I am making a few of them for Mother's Day for the females in my family who are mothers.



love to stitch said:


> I promised myself when the thread moved this time that I was going to keep up with it, I'm so far behind already. Everyone's work is wonderful.
> The discussion about 2007 and the fabric that I called "psychedelic Mickey" reminded me of my granddaughter's first WDW trip in 2007. It was a 5 day trip and by the time I finished sewing she had 10 outfits and 2 nightgowns. I wasn't sure I liked the "psychedlic Mickey" fabric when I bought it but it ended up being one of my favorite outfits and everyone loved it. There was also a floppy hat to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first princess dress.



Awww, how cute! Thanks for sharing the pictures!



DMGeurts said:


> In keeping with the "Now and Then" theme... My favorite theme of all - as many of you know...
> 
> Here's the first items I ever made - many of them are my own patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the most recent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These danglers were made by Beth (Blyssfull) and Liz (Babynala) for a Disboutiquer's dd...  So, I give them full credit for those!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag was actually a remake (which I never do) of my own personal bag - and to prove it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if some of these are duplicates...
> 
> D~



Thanks for sharing those pictures. Your work always look so beautiful. I certainly remember the Donald bag (afterall, I saw it in real life!)



aboveH20 said:


> Hello sewers (or sewists, if you prefer),
> 
> Good to "see" you all and to have something to post about.
> 
> As you may recall, once upon a time I was going to check with Give Kids the World (GKTW) about pillowcase sizes.  Seems as though the flannel is getting smaller and getting four pillowcases from a yard of flannel was getting harder.
> 
> Word back from them is still to get four pillowcases from a yard of flannel BUT the directions also say to cut each pillowcase 10 1/2 to 11" wide.  Now for the math lesson
> 
> 4 x 10.5 = 42
> 4 x 11 = 44
> 
> Accounting for "fluffy" selvage, the math works best when the flannel is at least 43" wide.  I did some checking this morning and JoAnn claims their flannel is 42", so I think that's why I haven't been able to squeeze a fourth pillowcase out of their flannel.  I serge the seams, so try to make the seams at least 3/8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This was going to be my fourth pillowcase, but it's barely 10".  I've tried "cheating" in the past, but the seams just don't work and I think the pillows get a lot of wear and tear, so I don't think cutting the case smaller or skimping on the seams is the way to go._
> 
> Hobby Lobby's flannel is 44-45" according to their website, and I have no problem getting four pillowcases from their flannel.  (Unfortunately Hobby Lobby isn't as convenient for me.)  I also checked fabric.com online (I think Chiara has mentioned that website, I haven't used it) and their flannel is 44-45" wide.
> 
> Bottom line, if you're interested in making pillowcases, check the width of the flannel before you buy!
> 
> 
> The good news is the unusable last bit of fabric makes the PERFECT pillowcase dress for your favorite GA doll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Add a Simply Swell neckline and voila.  Happy ending._
> 
> (I see photobucket is as enjoyable as always.  Can't wait to see what size my photos end up  )



Thanks for the note about the flannel. I am glad that you found the perfect way to use the "unusable" bit of fabric. Now our GA dolls will be the best dressed ones out there!

Since we had a discussion about quilt clips a couple days ago, I decided to take a picture of my package of quilt clips, in case someone wants to know what to look for while in the store (especially those who have to shop with children or impatient husbands)!


----------



## BellePrincessBelle

I'm trying to upload a picture of the description to bypass the thread cartridge of the 270d but I'm having issues right now.


----------



## smittette

DMGeurts said:


> D~



Great! now I have to make bags for Disney too. 



PurpleEars said:


> This is a picture of the thread with the spool extender thing on top of the cartridge. You more or less thread the cartridge the same way as you would with a small spool:



Just be careful with the spool extender. One of the little prongs that hold it in the cartridge broke off of mine and made it almost impossible to use.


----------



## sewmess

PurpleEars said:


> That's too bad about your shirt. In keeping with the Star Wars theme, here's my shirt for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a bag for one of my friends for her birthday. It's an ITH project from Pickle Pie Designs.



Ah, the shirt is still wearable and the design is small enough not many people would notice the "moy" rather than May.  Besides, it was cool enough here that I had to wear a sweatshirt over it anyway.

Love you Minnie as Leia!

Disneymom1218: What I love about being able to sew: For us bigger gals, it's a way to make an awesome shirt that shows our personality without loosing the cuteness.  And I'm always for some individuality and uniqueness.


----------



## WDWCP96

PurpleEars said:


> Cute shirt! It's nice to see what others make for themselves!
> 
> I don't have the instructions handy but I took a couple of pictures of the set up. This is a side view with the spool stand:
> http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Purple_Ears/media/Sewing projects/IMAG0186_zps0175bcb5.jpg.html
> 
> This is a picture of the thread with the spool extender thing on top of the cartridge. You more or less thread the cartridge the same way as you would with a small spool:
> http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Purple_Ears/media/Sewing projects/IMAG0187_zpsdc67cbe6.jpg.html
> 
> [/URL]



It looks like you have the same machine as I do, innovis 500d?  If so where did you buy that spool stand?


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> Ha! I have been answering that question every day for the 6 months since we left last time! I have been told, more than once, "All you have to do is go on an airplane and then a bus and we can get to Disney World." I am thinking that it can be like the promise of Santa... Be good or you can't go to Disney World. Mickey is watching.


That's so funny!  My SIL told her 3 year old that they were going to have a new baby when she was only about 2 months along.  She had to endure 7 more months of "Is the baby coming today?"  LOL!



love to stitch said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first princess dress.


Awwww, just too cute!



aboveH20 said:


> :
> The good news is the unusable last bit of fabric makes the PERFECT pillowcase dress for your favorite GA doll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Add a Simply Swell neckline and voila.  Happy ending._
> 
> (I see photobucket is as enjoyable as always.  Can't wait to see what size my photos end up  )


I haven't had time to make any more pillowcases but I have fabric that I've bought for them.  Hopefully soon!

I LOVE Ginger's new dress.  And she is so lovely.  Has she thought about doing any professional modeling?



PurpleEars said:


> I don't have the instructions handy but I took a couple of pictures of the set up. This is a side view with the spool stand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the thread with the spool extender thing on top of the cartridge. You more or less thread the cartridge the same way as you would with a small spool:


Thanks for the pictures.  I do have the same spool thingy for the top of the sewing machine but I haven't tried it on the spool stand.  Maybe I will give that a try.



BellePrincessBelle said:


> I'm trying to upload a picture of the description to bypass the thread cartridge of the 270d but I'm having issues right now.


I can't wait to see it.



WDWCP96 said:


> It looks like you have the same machine as I do, innovis 500d?  If so where did you buy that spool stand?


Purple Ears (Flora) and I both have the older version of your machine. We have the Brother SE270D.  It is a nice little machine and it sews very well.


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

dianemom2 said:


> Great!  I'd love to see the directions.  I have one of those spool cartridges that are supposed to work with the larger spools but I find that the thread doesn't run through them smoothly and it breaks.
> 
> 
> The pictures are of them at different stages and at different beaches or tropical places we've visited.  The theme for their party is tropical beach so I thought that the pictures were appropriate.  The candle lighting is part of the party.  The girls invite 12 groups of people who were significant in their lives up to each light one of the candles.  They usually include grandparents, aunts and uncles, cousins, friends, teachers, scout leaders, etc.  It is a way of honoring them and thanking them for being a part of their life.  Then the 13th candle is for themselves and the the future.  Some people add a 14th candle in memory of significant relatives who have passed away but we are lucky enough not need to do that.
> 
> 
> Don't tell them until you are much closer.  Having worked with young children, they don't understand time in the same way as adults.  You will have to answer the question, "Are we going to Disney today?" for every single day between now and when you actually go next fall.
> 
> 
> Everything turned out great!  Your bag looks perfect for a laptop and I am sure it will get a ton of use.  And your daughter's bird for the school project was very creative.  I hope she got a good grade on it.  The pjs for the party are adorable!  I've made my girls pjs before but they never seem to like them very much.  I can't figure out why.  And the upcycled skirt is so clever.  I love that you are using it now for Iron Man and that you will use it again for HP.
> 
> 
> I don't find that my spool holder for the larger spools works very well.  Maybe I need to buy a second one and try it out.  Maybe I just don't have a good one.  Your Star Wars shirt is great and I love the bag you did for your friend's birthday.  I made a bunch of those last year for birthday gifts for my girls' friends.  Then I would tuck a small gift card inside to an ice cream place or Starbucks.
> 
> 
> Love the designs!  The shirt is adorable!
> 
> 
> It is a large Styrofoam ball.  I've seen something done for a Minnie Mouse party with two smaller balls attached for the ears.  But they covered the balls with gumdrops.



Thank you for the directions. I will see what I can come up with.


----------



## love to stitch

DMGeurts said:


> In keeping with the "Now and Then" theme... My favorite theme of all - as many of you know...
> 
> Here's the first items I ever made - many of them are my own patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the most recent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These danglers were made by Beth (Blyssfull) and Liz (Babynala) for a Disboutiquer's dd...  So, I give them full credit for those!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag was actually a remake (which I never do) of my own personal bag - and to prove it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if some of these are duplicates...
> 
> D~



Your dolls and bags are wonderful.


----------



## smittette

I'm working on the Cinderella dress and can't decide which trim to use to make the contour on the bodice. I have (on the right) white with pearl beads - but it's kind of wide; (on the left) silver, sort of braided, and (second pic, on the left) plain white ribbon. 
Please ignore the fact that everything is just stuck on her (it's a good thing my model doesn't mind pins) and that her arms are on the couch behind her


----------



## PurpleEars

smittette said:


> Just be careful with the spool extender. One of the little prongs that hold it in the cartridge broke off of mine and made it almost impossible to use.



Funny that you say that because both of mine have been broken for quite some time. I just tape it in place! 



sewmess said:


> Ah, the shirt is still wearable and the design is small enough not many people would notice the "moy" rather than May.  Besides, it was cool enough here that I had to wear a sweatshirt over it anyway.
> 
> Love you Minnie as Leia!



Thanks. The temperature was the reason why I used a turtle neck tee for my shirt!



WDWCP96 said:


> It looks like you have the same machine as I do, innovis 500d?  If so where did you buy that spool stand?



As Diane pointed out, my machine is an older version of your machine. The spool stand came from a sewing shop for $5. I am sure any spool stand will do.



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks for the pictures.  I do have the same spool thingy for the top of the sewing machine but I haven't tried it on the spool stand.  Maybe I will give that a try.
> 
> Purple Ears (Flora) and I both have the older version of your machine. We have the Brother SE270D.  It is a nice little machine and it sews very well.



Hopefully you can get the bigger spool to work on your machine. My machine has served me well, though the automatic needle threader is broken at this point. One of these days I may open it up and try to fix it (since I can't make it worse anyway!)



smittette said:


> I'm working on the Cinderella dress and can't decide which trim to use to make the contour on the bodice. I have (on the right) white with pearl beads - but it's kind of wide; (on the left) silver, sort of braided, and (second pic, on the left) plain white ribbon.
> Please ignore the fact that everything is just stuck on her (it's a good thing my model doesn't mind pins) and that her arms are on the couch behind her



I'd vote for the silver trim.


----------



## sewdisney

smittette said:


> I'm working on the Cinderella dress and can't decide which trim to use to make the contour on the bodice. I have (on the right) white with pearl beads - but it's kind of wide; (on the left) silver, sort of braided, and (second pic, on the left) plain white ribbon.
> Please ignore the fact that everything is just stuck on her (it's a good thing my model doesn't mind pins) and that her arms are on the couch behind her



I vote for the silver one!  (Although everyone would look nice!)


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

smittette said:


> I'm working on the Cinderella dress and can't decide which trim to use to make the contour on the bodice. I have (on the right) white with pearl beads - but it's kind of wide; (on the left) silver, sort of braided, and (second pic, on the left) plain white ribbon.
> Please ignore the fact that everything is just stuck on her (it's a good thing my model doesn't mind pins) and that her arms are on the couch behind her



I like the silver one as well!!


----------



## ashleyasiegel

Hi Everyone!  

My name is Ashley and I am new to the sewing world   I just took my first class tonight and made a pillowcase style dress for my 5 year old.  It came together pretty good only a couple of spots that are only noticeable if you are really looking at the dress upclose.

Anyways can anyone recommend a pattern for another simple style summer dress?  Every pattern that I seem to pick up seems to require a zipper and I am not brave enough to tackle that yet.  My daughter would like a dress that she can twirl in a little bit unlike the pillowcase style dress I made tonight which is pretty straight.

Thanks for any help you can give a newbie 

Ashley


----------



## PrincessMickey

goteamwood said:


> And THAT is what I miss about colorado and dislike least about the stupid weather here in Chicago... snow then melting and nice weather. Once it snows here, the snow just stays in frozen piles in parking lots for MONTHS and turns into black, filthy mass. And it stays COLD the whole winter with no break. It is brutal. Every winter I question why the heck I live here, and wonder why anyone does. You'd think after the first winter whatever settlers were here would have said NO WAY! and kept on moving! I would love to move back to CO someday, but at this point I would be happy just to leave IL.



That is definately one nice thing about the winters is it  doesn't stay cold for long.



ivey_family said:


>



What a great idea! You can change them to whatever the occasion!!



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, I know it isn't sewing but I thought I'd share a few things that I made for the bat mitzvah.  Here is the girls' candle lighting board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then these are some of the centerpieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made 18 tablecloths and a bunch of other stuff.  I made their tallitots too.  I think I shared pictures of them already.



Everything is really coming together and looks great!!!



babynala said:


> I have a bunch of things to post.  Not that I have been very productive, just slacking on posting so it seems like alot.  That being said I am not sure if I posted some of these things or not so I apologize if you have seen a few of these before.
> 
> I made this laptop bag for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, as you can tell I am a slacker so my DD did not have a birthday party this past November (nor did she have one the year before) so we planned a half birthday party and had a few girls sleep over last weekend.  We did a cupcake theme and I made a bunch of cupcakes so the girls could decorate them.  Not sewing, and not in par with Diane's decorations but here is the wreath I made:
> since I found this fabric in the remnant bin I made her some PJs:
> 
> I made this tote bag, which will be going to my sister in law.  It has a bunch of pockets inside so hopefully she will find it useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter had to make a 3-d animal for SS class and got assigned an Australian Lorikeet.  Since we have WAY too much fabric we came up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> We basically made two sets of the bird and hand appliqued the colored fabric together onto a piece of flannel.  Sewed them together, turned, stuffed and there you go, a bird.  I made my daughter do the entire hand applique process and she sewed all the stitches but it took her FOREVER since she used the "turtle" setting on my machine for all the sewing.  Of course she did all the hand stitching too since I DO NOT hand stitch.  Then hot glue comes in handy for everything else.  Hopefully this is the last of the projects for the school year.
> 
> I made this skirt for my daughter to wear to see Iron Man 3.  She has been waiting forever to see this movie and was so excited for this outfit.  I actually was afraid that she wouldn't be into it but she was.
> 
> 
> 
> I used glow in the dark thread for the white circle on his chest so it "glows" like in the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this with the intention that we could re-use the skirt for our trip to Universal.  I will be making a Harry Potter theme shirt to wear with this skirt.  I think the colors will apply to both even though the maroon is probably not "red" enough for Iron Man.  As a bonus the jeans part of this skirt was a hand me down but the elastic in the waist was broken so my DD never wore it, it was in my sewing room to fix but I never got around to it and legs are too short now so perfect for an "upcycle".  I see a few more of these in my future, with different fabrics of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After spending most of the morning (and afternoon) playing with my photo software and photobucket I finally got my pictures "straight".  I hate when software thinks it is smarting then me and does things automatically.   Thanks for checking out my stuff.



Everything looks great. Love the bags, that reminds me, I wanted to make a tote bag for DS's teachers for the end of the year. DS pointed out to me today they have 18 days of school left 



PurpleEars said:


> I also made a bag for one of my friends for her birthday. It's an ITH project from Pickle Pie Designs.



Love the shirt and the bag too. I need to look into those, they look like they come out great and make great gifts!!



love to stitch said:


> I promised myself when the thread moved this time that I was going to keep up with it, I'm so far behind already. Everyone's work is wonderful.
> The discussion about 2007 and the fabric that I called "psychedelic Mickey" reminded me of my granddaughter's first WDW trip in 2007. It was a 5 day trip and by the time I finished sewing she had 10 outfits and 2 nightgowns. I wasn't sure I liked the "psychedlic Mickey" fabric when I bought it but it ended up being one of my favorite outfits and everyone loved it. There was also a floppy hat to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first princess dress.



Love looking at all the old pictures and love that fabric. I'll have to dig some of mine up too!



DMGeurts said:


> In keeping with the "Now and Then" theme... My favorite theme of all - as many of you know...
> 
> D~



Love all your bags but my favorite is the black and white damask with pink!! I accidently deleted it though



aboveH20 said:


> Hello sewers (or sewists, if you prefer),
> 
> Good to "see" you all and to have something to post about.
> 
> As you may recall, once upon a time I was going to check with Give Kids the World (GKTW) about pillowcase sizes.  Seems as though the flannel is getting smaller and getting four pillowcases from a yard of flannel was getting harder.
> 
> Word back from them is still to get four pillowcases from a yard of flannel BUT the directions also say to cut each pillowcase 10 1/2 to 11" wide.  Now for the math lesson
> 
> 4 x 10.5 = 42
> 4 x 11 = 44
> 
> Accounting for "fluffy" selvage, the math works best when the flannel is at least 43" wide.  I did some checking this morning and JoAnn claims their flannel is 42", so I think that's why I haven't been able to squeeze a fourth pillowcase out of their flannel.  I serge the seams, so try to make the seams at least 3/8".
> 
> 
> _This was going to be my fourth pillowcase, but it's barely 10".  I've tried "cheating" in the past, but the seams just don't work and I think the pillows get a lot of wear and tear, so I don't think cutting the case smaller or skimping on the seams is the way to go._
> 
> Hobby Lobby's flannel is 44-45" according to their website, and I have no problem getting four pillowcases from their flannel.  (Unfortunately Hobby Lobby isn't as convenient for me.)  I also checked fabric.com online (I think Chiara has mentioned that website, I haven't used it) and their flannel is 44-45" wide.
> 
> Bottom line, if you're interested in making pillowcases, check the width of the flannel before you buy!
> 
> 
> The good news is the unusable last bit of fabric makes the PERFECT pillowcase dress for your favorite GA doll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Add a Simply Swell neckline and voila.  Happy ending._
> 
> (I see photobucket is as enjoyable as always.  Can't wait to see what size my photos end up  )



That's good to know, I have some flannel that I've been meaning to make. And love the new dress for Dorrrine!!



smittette said:


> I'm working on the Cinderella dress and can't decide which trim to use to make the contour on the bodice. I have (on the right) white with pearl beads - but it's kind of wide; (on the left) silver, sort of braided, and (second pic, on the left) plain white ribbon.
> Please ignore the fact that everything is just stuck on her (it's a good thing my model doesn't mind pins) and that her arms are on the couch behind her



I like the silver trim too!!



ashleyasiegel said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Ashley and I am new to the sewing world   I just took my first class tonight and made a pillowcase style dress for my 5 year old.  It came together pretty good only a couple of spots that are only noticeable if you are really looking at the dress upclose.
> 
> Anyways can anyone recommend a pattern for another simple style summer dress?  Every pattern that I seem to pick up seems to require a zipper and I am not brave enough to tackle that yet.  My daughter would like a dress that she can twirl in a little bit unlike the pillowcase style dress I made tonight which is pretty straight.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give a newbie
> 
> Ashley



Welcome! I don't make dresses but I know a highly recommended dress would be the simply sweet by Carla C at you can make this .com All of her patterns are patterns and sewing lessons all in one, they are easy and look great!!


----------



## dianemom2

smittette said:


> I'm working on the Cinderella dress and can't decide which trim to use to make the contour on the bodice


I liked all of  them but the silver was my favorite.



ashleyasiegel said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Ashley and I am new to the sewing world   I just took my first class tonight and made a pillowcase style dress for my 5 year old.  It came together pretty good only a couple of spots that are only noticeable if you are really looking at the dress upclose.
> 
> Anyways can anyone recommend a pattern for another simple style summer dress?
> Ashley


Hi Ashley!  Welcome to the group!  I would strongly second the recommendation for the Simply Sweet dress by Carla C on YCMT.  It is more than a sewing pattern.  It is more like a complete tutorial.  You will learn a ton as you make the dress.  It is a PDF pattern so it will seem expensive but you can re-use it over and over and over again unlike paper patterns.  I have probably made the Simply Sweet dress about 100 times and you can change it so that it looks different every time.  Another good choice would be Carla C's patchwork twirl skirt.  It is very full and twirly.


----------



## Piper

ashleyasiegel said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Ashley and I am new to the sewing world   I just took my first class tonight and made a pillowcase style dress for my 5 year old.  It came together pretty good only a couple of spots that are only noticeable if you are really looking at the dress upclose.
> 
> Anyways can anyone recommend a pattern for another simple style summer dress?  Every pattern that I seem to pick up seems to require a zipper and I am not brave enough to tackle that yet.  My daughter would like a dress that she can twirl in a little bit unlike the pillowcase style dress I made tonight which is pretty straight.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give a newbie
> 
> Ashley



The Simply Sweet (Carla C) on You Can Make This is great for beginners.  It is very versatile and comes in multiple sizes when you buy one pattern.  The tutorial you get with it is great and you will be able to use it for years!


----------



## ceemys

smittette said:


> I'm working on the Cinderella dress and can't decide which trim to use to make the contour on the bodice. I have (on the right) white with pearl beads - but it's kind of wide; (on the left) silver, sort of braided, and (second pic, on the left) plain white ribbon.
> Please ignore the fact that everything is just stuck on her (it's a good thing my model doesn't mind pins) and that her arms are on the couch behind her



Very cute!  I like the skinner trim on the top picture the best.


----------



## sewdisney

ashleyasiegel said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Ashley and I am new to the sewing world   I just took my first class tonight and made a pillowcase style dress for my 5 year old.  It came together pretty good only a couple of spots that are only noticeable if you are really looking at the dress upclose.
> 
> Anyways can anyone recommend a pattern for another simple style summer dress?  Every pattern that I seem to pick up seems to require a zipper and I am not brave enough to tackle that yet.  My daughter would like a dress that she can twirl in a little bit unlike the pillowcase style dress I made tonight which is pretty straight.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give a newbie
> 
> Ashley



I also recommend the Simply Sweet dress from YCMT (You Can Make This).  Her patterns are GREAT for beginners.

Good Luck and welcome to the sewing world!


----------



## goteamwood

ashleyasiegel said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Ashley and I am new to the sewing world   I just took my first class tonight and made a pillowcase style dress for my 5 year old.  It came together pretty good only a couple of spots that are only noticeable if you are really looking at the dress upclose.
> 
> Anyways can anyone recommend a pattern for another simple style summer dress?  Every pattern that I seem to pick up seems to require a zipper and I am not brave enough to tackle that yet.  My daughter would like a dress that she can twirl in a little bit unlike the pillowcase style dress I made tonight which is pretty straight.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give a newbie
> 
> Ashley



I grabbed your quote to recommend the simply sweet too. I've only made a half dozen or so but every single time my friend asks what pattern because its so versatile she can't believe it's the same one. I have also made Carla C portrait peasant and that went together really easily too. That one had elastic though no zippers.  I agree it's like a sewing lesson. I made my first dress last August (2 identical for twin friends 3rd birthday) and it was very easy and confidence building.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessKati

Hi DISboutiquers!

I was encouraged to share the pink Cinderella dress the mice made that my daughter will be wearing to Disney this weekend! What's cute is she actually thinks Cinderella's mice & the birds made her dress 

I also wanted to suggest I thought it would be a good idea to start a picture thread for what everyone's kids wore on their Disney trip(s). Whether it be a princess dress, pirate costume or a homemade Disney inspired dress. What does everyone think???

Anyway, here is her Cinderella dress:


----------



## DSNY4ever

Every once in a while I peek on this thread and oh and ah...wow PrincesKati!!!  That is just beautiful!  Your daughter looks darling.  Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## PrincessKati

DSNY4ever said:


> Every once in a while I peek on this thread and oh and ah...wow PrincesKati!!!  That is just beautiful!  Your daughter looks darling.  Have a wonderful trip.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## goteamwood

PrincessKati said:


> Hi DISboutiquers!
> 
> I was encouraged to share the pink Cinderella dress the mice made that my daughter will be wearing to Disney this weekend! What's cute is she actually thinks Cinderella's mice & the birds made her dress
> 
> I also wanted to suggest I thought it would be a good idea to start a picture thread for what everyone's kids wore on their Disney trip(s). Whether it be a princess dress, pirate costume or a homemade Disney inspired dress. What does everyone think???
> 
> Anyway, here is her Cinderella dress:



Adorable. And that's so sweet your daughter thinks the mice made it! My boys still call their Cars bowling shirts I made for our arrival at Art of Animation "the shirts lightning McQueen gave us at Disney world"

Have a great trip!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyMom5

goteamwood said:


> I grabbed your quote to recommend the simply sweet too. I've only made a half dozen or so but every single time my friend asks what pattern because its so versatile she can't believe it's the same one. I have also made Carla C portrait peasant and that went together really easily too. That one had elastic though no zippers.  I agree it's like a sewing lesson. I made my first dress last August (2 identical for twin friends 3rd birthday) and it was very easy and confidence building.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I second anything designed by Carla C, but I have made so many of those Portrait Peasant dresses, both for my girls and for Am. Girl dolls...LOVE IT.

I THINK there might be a combo pack of the Port. Peasant, Simply Sweet, and the Bowling Shirt.


----------



## RMAMom

Hi Ladies (and Tom, if your still here)

I was certain that I had seen a full body applique of the Step-Mother and sisters from Cinderella. I have looked everywhere with no luck. Does anyone know who has them? ( I can't use the cuties version)

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Shea&Van

PrincessKati - that outfit is adorable!!!  Stunning!

I'm a longtime lurker, wanna be crafter...I'm trying.

Quick question to all you vets...can you recommend a fabric glue.  My kids have outfits (made by Etsy) and I have some extra fabric.  I'm going to cut out mickey heads and put them on plain t-shirts.  We don't have a sewing machine and I'm trying to figure out how to affix these heads to a plain t-shirt.  Will likely only wear them on our trip, so I just need something to get me through a few wears at the park.

Thanks for any input you may be able to share.

Happy planning (and crafting) y'all!!


----------



## PrincessKati

goteamwood said:


> Adorable. And that's so sweet your daughter thinks the mice made it! My boys still call their Cars bowling shirts I made for our arrival at Art of Animation "the shirts lightning McQueen gave us at Disney world"
> 
> Have a great trip!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



How cute!!! & thank you!


----------



## GS for life

Shea&Van said:


> PrincessKati - that outfit is adorable!!!  Stunning!
> 
> I'm a longtime lurker, wanna be crafter...I'm trying.
> 
> Quick question to all you vets...can you recommend a fabric glue.  My kids have outfits (made by Etsy) and I have some extra fabric.  I'm going to cut out mickey heads and put them on plain t-shirts.  We don't have a sewing machine and I'm trying to figure out how to affix these heads to a plain t-shirt.  Will likely only wear them on our trip, so I just need something to get me through a few wears at the park.
> 
> Thanks for any input you may be able to share.
> 
> Happy planning (and crafting) y'all!!



Try some wonder under.  You can buy it at the fabric store and make an iron on.


----------



## RMAMom

Shea&Van said:


> PrincessKati - that outfit is adorable!!!  Stunning!
> 
> I'm a longtime lurker, wanna be crafter...I'm trying.
> 
> Quick question to all you vets...can you recommend a fabric glue.  My kids have outfits (made by Etsy) and I have some extra fabric.  I'm going to cut out mickey heads and put them on plain t-shirts.  We don't have a sewing machine and I'm trying to figure out how to affix these heads to a plain t-shirt.  Will likely only wear them on our trip, so I just need something to get me through a few wears at the park.
> 
> Thanks for any input you may be able to share.
> 
> Happy planning (and crafting) y'all!!



There is a product that you can buy called Heat N Bond or maybe Heat and Bond not sure which. You iron the Mickey head onto the heat n bond and then pull the paper off the back and you then iron it on the shirt. There are different strengths so make sure you pick up the one that says it doesn't need to be sewn. You will find it where they sell sewing notions. Wal-Mart may have it but your local fabric store will have it for sure.


----------



## PrincessKati

Shea&Van said:


> PrincessKati - that outfit is adorable!!!  Stunning!
> 
> I'm a longtime lurker, wanna be crafter...I'm trying.
> 
> Quick question to all you vets...can you recommend a fabric glue.  My kids have outfits (made by Etsy) and I have some extra fabric.  I'm going to cut out mickey heads and put them on plain t-shirts.  We don't have a sewing machine and I'm trying to figure out how to affix these heads to a plain t-shirt.  Will likely only wear them on our trip, so I just need something to get me through a few wears at the park.
> 
> Thanks for any input you may be able to share.
> 
> Happy planning (and crafting) y'all!!



Thank you!!


----------



## ssdeverell

Hello!  I have had a interest in learning to sew for quite a while now.  Last week I spent a small fortune on etsy buying some things for my DD6 to wear on our upcoming trip.  I really think I could have made some of these pieces, even as a beginner.  I feel like I need to take a basics class though to get started.  Are there any opinions on the classes at Hobby Lobby or Joann's?  We do have a local sewing machine shop that offers classes, but it is quite an investment to just take the class with the supply list and you must bring your own machine.  I was hoping to try out one before I made a purchase.  I would appreciate any suggestions.

Thank you,


----------



## sewdisney

PrincessKati said:


> Hi DISboutiquers!
> 
> I was encouraged to share the pink Cinderella dress the mice made that my daughter will be wearing to Disney this weekend! What's cute is she actually thinks Cinderella's mice & the birds made her dress
> 
> I also wanted to suggest I thought it would be a good idea to start a picture thread for what everyone's kids wore on their Disney trip(s). Whether it be a princess dress, pirate costume or a homemade Disney inspired dress. What does everyone think???
> 
> Anyway, here is her Cinderella dress:



absolutely adorable!  You did a fabulous job!  Would you mind sharing what pattern you used (or rather what pattern the birds and mice used)?


----------



## love to stitch

smittette said:


> I'm working on the Cinderella dress and can't decide which trim to use to make the contour on the bodice. I have (on the right) white with pearl beads - but it's kind of wide; (on the left) silver, sort of braided, and (second pic, on the left) plain white ribbon.
> Please ignore the fact that everything is just stuck on her (it's a good thing my model doesn't mind pins) and that her arms are on the couch behind her



I'm a little late responding but I like the silver too.



PrincessKati said:


> Hi DISboutiquers!
> 
> I was encouraged to share the pink Cinderella dress the mice made that my daughter will be wearing to Disney this weekend! What's cute is she actually thinks Cinderella's mice & the birds made her dress
> 
> I also wanted to suggest I thought it would be a good idea to start a picture thread for what everyone's kids wore on their Disney trip(s). Whether it be a princess dress, pirate costume or a homemade Disney inspired dress. What does everyone think???
> 
> Anyway, here is her Cinderella dress:



Your daughter and her dress are adorable!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Sorry, there are no quotes...as my phone gets confused. So trying to keep up, hope I remember everything.

Babynala...love the ironman outfit, very cute!!!

Loves to stitch....love the princess dress!!!

Dianemom....your party decorations were beautiful!!!! Hope the party was amazing!

Purple ears....love that shirt, one day I need to make one like that!!!


Smittette...I like the silver as well.


PrincessKati..that dress is absolutely beautiful! And your dd is too cute!

Thanks everyone for the help with shirring. I was able to try most of these things, with no luck. And running out of time, decided to skip it and try to finish in time for DD3's bday party. When I began sewing this, I realized I did not have the right color thread, so I used embroidery thread. So possibly, this is why the shirring did not work. Will need to try again with sewing thread when I have more time.  And I will return with pics.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Ok get ready, photo bomb, sorry.

Here is a princess outfit we wore to Disney on ice. I let DH set her up while I took the photo, so the skirt is crooked. There are 4 appliques on the skirt, Belle/beast, Cindi/charming, snow white, and Rapunzel. Sorry I do not have photos of all of them.






Then here is her Easter dress, pattern is Loren top, Grace skirt.











Here is a quick throw together a tinkerbelle skirt to see Cathy Rigby as Peter Pan.






Here is 3rd bday (party number 1) with Mickey/Minnie theme






Here is 3rd birthday (party number 2) with mermaid theme. This was the one that should've had the shirring, instead i just sewed together a back piece same size of the front and hoped it would work. Well I barely got it on her to try it on. Next time we put it on by stepping into it, feet together like a mermaid. This shirt will need to be redone, but at least she had her mermaid shirt for her birthday.


----------



## sewdisney

BabyRapunzel said:


> Ok get ready, photo bomb, sorry.
> 
> Here is a princess outfit we wore to Disney on ice. I let DH set her up while I took the photo, so the skirt is crooked. There are 4 appliques on the skirt, Belle/beast, Cindi/charming, snow white, and Rapunzel. Sorry I do not have photos of all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here is her Easter dress, pattern is Loren top, Grace skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick throw together a tinkerbelle skirt to see Cathy Rigby as Peter Pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 3rd bday (party number 1) with Mickey/Minnie theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 3rd birthday (party number 2) with mermaid theme. This was the one that should've had the shirring, instead i just sewed together a back piece same size of the front and hoped it would work. Well I barely got it on her to try it on. Next time we put it on by stepping into it, feet together like a mermaid. This shirt will need to be redone, but at least she had her mermaid shirt for her birthday.



You really worked hard.  You did a great job. I am sure your little princess loved her dresses - she is a lucky little girl.


----------



## GS for life

I have been reading and lurking for awhile, so impressed with everyone's talent.  I wish I found you earlier, when my girls were younger.  The 14 yo usually won't let me sew for her, but wants me to make her a button down shirt with Mickey fabric.  The problem is that she is 90 pounds and a size 0-2, so adult patterns are too big.  I need a pattern since I am not able to do it on my own. (I have had no issues with commercial pattern directions like I have ready in earlier posts). Anyone with suggestions?  I did get a simplicity pattern for boys, size large along with the men's size small, but I think I will make a practice one first.  Luckily we aren't going until August.
My 9 yo still lets me dress her.  I found wonderful Mickey head appliqués on etsy, that I am sure from one of you!  Noe I just need to get matching fabric once they come in.
I tried to post a picture of the Halloween costumes I made but can't figure out how- can you not do it from an iPad?
Laura


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

PrincessKati said:


> Hi DISboutiquers!
> 
> I was encouraged to share the pink Cinderella dress the mice made that my daughter will be wearing to Disney this weekend! What's cute is she actually thinks Cinderella's mice & the birds made her dress
> 
> I also wanted to suggest I thought it would be a good idea to start a picture thread for what everyone's kids wore on their Disney trip(s). Whether it be a princess dress, pirate costume or a homemade Disney inspired dress. What does everyone think???
> 
> Anyway, here is her Cinderella dress:



Love the dress so cute. The thread sounds neat. 



BabyRapunzel said:


> Ok get ready, photo bomb, sorry.
> 
> Here is a princess outfit we wore to Disney on ice. I let DH set her up while I took the photo, so the skirt is crooked. There are 4 appliques on the skirt, Belle/beast, Cindi/charming, snow white, and Rapunzel. Sorry I do not have photos of all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here is her Easter dress, pattern is Loren top, Grace skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick throw together a tinkerbelle skirt to see Cathy Rigby as Peter Pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 3rd bday (party number 1) with Mickey/Minnie theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 3rd birthday (party number 2) with mermaid theme. This was the one that should've had the shirring, instead i just sewed together a back piece same size of the front and hoped it would work. Well I barely got it on her to try it on. Next time we put it on by stepping into it, feet together like a mermaid. This shirt will need to be redone, but at least she had her mermaid shirt for her birthday.



Love all the outfits. You are very talented!! 
I have a question, did you make the Mickey cake? My twin girls are having a Minnie party in 2 1/2 weeks is why I am wondering.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

mommy2AbIzEli said:
			
		

> Love the dress so cute. The thread sounds neat.
> 
> Love all the outfits. You are very talented!!
> I have a question, did you make the Mickey cake? My twin girls are having a Minnie party in 2 1/2 weeks is why I am wondering.



Thank you, I learned a ton here. I have only been sewing since August. Everyone here is so helpful, its like having a gaggle of friends who are  amazing talented teachers always willing to help!!!!! 

My sister in law made the cake. She used styrofoam balls for the mickey head, spray? painted them black, candy discs for the dots and marshmellow fondant, which was yummy. Hope to see photos of your creations!


----------



## livndisney

PrincessKati said:


> Hi DISboutiquers!
> 
> I was encouraged to share the pink Cinderella dress the mice made that my daughter will be wearing to Disney this weekend! What's cute is she actually thinks Cinderella's mice & the birds made her dress
> 
> I also wanted to suggest I thought it would be a good idea to start a picture thread for what everyone's kids wore on their Disney trip(s). Whether it be a princess dress, pirate costume or a homemade Disney inspired dress. What does everyone think???
> 
> Anyway, here is her Cinderella dress:



There are links in start of this thread of things we have made for our kids. And even some we have made for MAW families.

The dress is cute- did you make it?


----------



## babynala

goteamwood said:


> A friend suggested the Norway princess meal which I considered and thought would be a good backup if we couldn't get into the castle. But since he specifically asked to go to the castle I figured I'd indulge. Because by them next time we go they'll probably be in the "princesses are for girls" age and will want nothing to do with it. They don't know that we are going back yet, I think they just think maybe someday. Can't decide when we should tell them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


I would hold off until about at least 90 or 60 days before your trip.  I count down calendar might keep them from asking (but I doubt it).



PurpleEars said:


> In keeping with the Star Wars theme, here's my shirt for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a bag for one of my friends for her birthday. It's an ITH project from Pickle Pie Designs.


Love the star wars shirt.  Will you wear that on your trip?  I have that design from Pickle Pie and, like Diane, it is my go to gift for my DD's friends.  I also made one of these for most of the women in my family last summer.  
Flora - I wanted to say thanks.  On the "jean" skirt I made with the ruffles I followed your recent advice and used my narrow hemmer foot on the ruffles.  I have a little work to do to improve my technique but I like the finished product.  



Disneymom1218 said:


> I appliqued one of my tshirts for me to wear during our trip. here it is and some close ups of the appliques.


Cool!!!



love to stitch said:


> I promised myself when the thread moved this time that I was going to keep up with it, I'm so far behind already. Everyone's work is wonderful.
> The discussion about 2007 and the fabric that I called "psychedelic Mickey" reminded me of my granddaughter's first WDW trip in 2007. It was a 5 day trip and by the time I finished sewing she had 10 outfits and 2 nightgowns. I wasn't sure I liked the "psychedlic Mickey" fabric when I bought it but it ended up being one of my favorite outfits and everyone loved it. There was also a floppy hat to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first princess dress.


Oh my, such cuteness.  I love that princess dress!!



aboveH20 said:


> Hello sewers (or sewists, if you prefer),
> 
> Good to "see" you all and to have something to post about.
> 
> As you may recall, once upon a time I was going to check with Give Kids the World (GKTW) about pillowcase sizes.  Seems as though the flannel is getting smaller and getting four pillowcases from a yard of flannel was getting harder.
> 
> Word back from them is still to get four pillowcases from a yard of flannel BUT the directions also say to cut each pillowcase 10 1/2 to 11" wide.  Now for the math lesson
> 
> 4 x 10.5 = 42
> 4 x 11 = 44
> 
> Accounting for "fluffy" selvage, the math works best when the flannel is at least 43" wide.  I did some checking this morning and JoAnn claims their flannel is 42", so I think that's why I haven't been able to squeeze a fourth pillowcase out of their flannel.  I serge the seams, so try to make the seams at least 3/8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This was going to be my fourth pillowcase, but it's barely 10".  I've tried "cheating" in the past, but the seams just don't work and I think the pillows get a lot of wear and tear, so I don't think cutting the case smaller or skimping on the seams is the way to go._
> 
> Hobby Lobby's flannel is 44-45" according to their website, and I have no problem getting four pillowcases from their flannel.  (Unfortunately Hobby Lobby isn't as convenient for me.)  I also checked fabric.com online (I think Chiara has mentioned that website, I haven't used it) and their flannel is 44-45" wide.
> 
> Bottom line, if you're interested in making pillowcases, check the width of the flannel before you buy!
> 
> 
> The good news is the unusable last bit of fabric makes the PERFECT pillowcase dress for your favorite GA doll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I see photobucket is as enjoyable as always.  Can't wait to see what size my photos end up )


Hi Cheryl.  Glad to see you around.  Thanks for the information about the flannel.  JoAnn's "shrinking" fabric is annoying   Dorrrine is so stylish in her pillowcase dress.  

How was your trip???

Smittette - I like the silver.  That dress is so cute.  



ashleyasiegel said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Ashley and I am new to the sewing world   I just took my first class tonight and made a pillowcase style dress for my 5 year old.  It came together pretty good only a couple of spots that are only noticeable if you are really looking at the dress upclose.
> 
> Anyways can anyone recommend a pattern for another simple style summer dress?  Every pattern that I seem to pick up seems to require a zipper and I am not brave enough to tackle that yet.  My daughter would like a dress that she can twirl in a little bit unlike the pillowcase style dress I made tonight which is pretty straight.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give a newbie
> 
> Ashley


Welcome!!!  I see you have gotten the best advice - the simply sweet or any pattern by "The scientific seamstress" will not be disappointed.  



PrincessKati said:


> Hi DISboutiquers!
> 
> I was encouraged to share the pink Cinderella dress the mice made that my daughter will be wearing to Disney this weekend! What's cute is she actually thinks Cinderella's mice & the birds made her dress
> 
> I also wanted to suggest I thought it would be a good idea to start a picture thread for what everyone's kids wore on their Disney trip(s). Whether it be a princess dress, pirate costume or a homemade Disney inspired dress. What does everyone think???
> 
> Anyway, here is her Cinderella dress:


 Your DD is adorable.  I am a sucker for a pink cinderella dress and I have to say that you did an amazing job.  I think it is so sweet that the mice made that dress for your daughter.  



RMAMom said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom, if your still here)
> 
> I was certain that I had seen a full body applique of the Step-Mother and sisters from Cinderella. I have looked everywhere with no luck. Does anyone know who has them? ( I can't use the cuties version)
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.


Sorry, I have not seen one.  Have you tried Sweet Peas Place.



ssdeverell said:


> Hello!  I have had a interest in learning to sew for quite a while now.  Last week I spent a small fortune on etsy buying some things for my DD6 to wear on our upcoming trip.  I really think I could have made some of these pieces, even as a beginner.  I feel like I need to take a basics class though to get started.  Are there any opinions on the classes at Hobby Lobby or Joann's?  We do have a local sewing machine shop that offers classes, but it is quite an investment to just take the class with the supply list and you must bring your own machine.  I was hoping to try out one before I made a purchase.  I would appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> Thank you,


I think JoAnn's has classes and they might have machines for you to use.  I know our Hobby Lobby has a sign for sewing lessons but I think they are not run by Hobby Lobby, just a lady that does sewing lessons out of her house.  Good luck.  



BabyRapunzel said:


> Ok get ready, photo bomb, sorry.
> 
> Here is a princess outfit we wore to Disney on ice. I let DH set her up while I took the photo, so the skirt is crooked. There are 4 appliques on the skirt, Belle/beast, Cindi/charming, snow white, and Rapunzel. Sorry I do not have photos of all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here is her Easter dress, pattern is Loren top, Grace skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick throw together a tinkerbelle skirt to see Cathy Rigby as Peter Pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 3rd bday (party number 1) with Mickey/Minnie theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 3rd birthday (party number 2) with mermaid theme. This was the one that should've had the shirring, instead i just sewed together a back piece same size of the front and hoped it would work. Well I barely got it on her to try it on. Next time we put it on by stepping into it, feet together like a mermaid. This shirt will need to be redone, but at least she had her mermaid shirt for her birthday.


Such cute things.  Happy B-day to your daughter.  Love the Ariel set.  



GS for life said:


> I have been reading and lurking for awhile, so impressed with everyone's talent.  I wish I found you earlier, when my girls were younger.  The 14 yo usually won't let me sew for her, but wants me to make her a button down shirt with Mickey fabric.  The problem is that she is 90 pounds and a size 0-2, so adult patterns are too big.  I need a pattern since I am not able to do it on my own. (I have had no issues with commercial pattern directions like I have ready in earlier posts). Anyone with suggestions?  I did get a simplicity pattern for boys, size large along with the men's size small, but I think I will make a practice one first.  Luckily we aren't going until August.
> My 9 yo still lets me dress her.  I found wonderful Mickey head appliqués on etsy, that I am sure from one of you!  Noe I just need to get matching fabric once they come in.
> I tried to post a picture of the Halloween costumes I made but can't figure out how- can you not do it from an iPad?
> Laura



Edited to say I forgot the link:  http://www.sisboom.com/store/category/patterns/  I was thinking of the Marco shirt but there is a smaller version as well.  
I have not tried this pattern but it is by CarlaC so I think it will be a winner.  It is a men's size but I think it is fitted so it should be good for a girl.  If you go by your DD's measurements as to what size to make I think you would be good.


----------



## PurpleEars

ashleyasiegel said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Ashley and I am new to the sewing world   I just took my first class tonight and made a pillowcase style dress for my 5 year old.  It came together pretty good only a couple of spots that are only noticeable if you are really looking at the dress upclose.
> 
> Anyways can anyone recommend a pattern for another simple style summer dress?  Every pattern that I seem to pick up seems to require a zipper and I am not brave enough to tackle that yet.  My daughter would like a dress that she can twirl in a little bit unlike the pillowcase style dress I made tonight which is pretty straight.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give a newbie
> 
> Ashley



Welcome! I see that many people have suggested the Simply Sweet from Carla C. I have never made a Simply Sweet but I have made dresses using the Stripwork Jumper pattern. They are quite similar from what I can tell. If you are a little bit more adventurous, you can give the Portrait Peasant a try. It is pretty easy to do as well.



PrincessKati said:


> Hi DISboutiquers!
> 
> I was encouraged to share the pink Cinderella dress the mice made that my daughter will be wearing to Disney this weekend! What's cute is she actually thinks Cinderella's mice & the birds made her dress
> 
> I also wanted to suggest I thought it would be a good idea to start a picture thread for what everyone's kids wore on their Disney trip(s). Whether it be a princess dress, pirate costume or a homemade Disney inspired dress. What does everyone think???
> 
> Anyway, here is her Cinderella dress:



Oh my! That's a beautiful dress! You did a great jon on it and your daugther is so adorable! People usually post some of their trip outfit photos here or on their own Trip Report. Actually, not only we share what kids wore, we also show off what we make for adults too!



RMAMom said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom, if your still here)
> 
> I was certain that I had seen a full body applique of the Step-Mother and sisters from Cinderella. I have looked everywhere with no luck. Does anyone know who has them? ( I can't use the cuties version)
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.



Hmmm, I just looked at MissKenzieMac and it is not there. Maybe Bows and Clothes?



Shea&Van said:


> I'm a longtime lurker, wanna be crafter...I'm trying.
> 
> Quick question to all you vets...can you recommend a fabric glue.  My kids have outfits (made by Etsy) and I have some extra fabric.  I'm going to cut out mickey heads and put them on plain t-shirts.  We don't have a sewing machine and I'm trying to figure out how to affix these heads to a plain t-shirt.  Will likely only wear them on our trip, so I just need something to get me through a few wears at the park.
> 
> Thanks for any input you may be able to share.
> 
> Happy planning (and crafting) y'all!!



Welcome! In terms of the "old outfits", were they stretchy like t-shirts or non-stretchy like a button shirt? The base material will affect what I would recommend for your upcycling project. Also, it may help if we can see a picture of the old outfits so we have a sense of the Mickey heads' size(s).



ssdeverell said:


> Hello!  I have had a interest in learning to sew for quite a while now.  Last week I spent a small fortune on etsy buying some things for my DD6 to wear on our upcoming trip.  I really think I could have made some of these pieces, even as a beginner.  I feel like I need to take a basics class though to get started.  Are there any opinions on the classes at Hobby Lobby or Joann's?  We do have a local sewing machine shop that offers classes, but it is quite an investment to just take the class with the supply list and you must bring your own machine.  I was hoping to try out one before I made a purchase.  I would appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> Thank you,



Welcome! I know someone here took sewing lessons from one of the chains recently and she seemed to be happy with it. I am one of those people who advocates against classes and just put the money towards a machine and some cheap fabric. I think you'd learn a lot just trying things out on your own. Also, don't forget that we are happy to answer your questions here!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Thanks everyone for the help with shirring. I was able to try most of these things, with no luck. And running out of time, decided to skip it and try to finish in time for DD3's bday party. When I began sewing this, I realized I did not have the right color thread, so I used embroidery thread. So possibly, this is why the shirring did not work. Will need to try again with sewing thread when I have more time.  And I will return with pics.



It's too bad that the shirring didn't work for you. Hopefully using sewing thread will solve your problem. If not, I am sure we can work through it together!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Ok get ready, photo bomb, sorry.
> 
> Here is a princess outfit we wore to Disney on ice. I let DH set her up while I took the photo, so the skirt is crooked. There are 4 appliques on the skirt, Belle/beast, Cindi/charming, snow white, and Rapunzel. Sorry I do not have photos of all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here is her Easter dress, pattern is Loren top, Grace skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick throw together a tinkerbelle skirt to see Cathy Rigby as Peter Pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 3rd bday (party number 1) with Mickey/Minnie theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 3rd birthday (party number 2) with mermaid theme. This was the one that should've had the shirring, instead i just sewed together a back piece same size of the front and hoped it would work. Well I barely got it on her to try it on. Next time we put it on by stepping into it, feet together like a mermaid. This shirt will need to be redone, but at least she had her mermaid shirt for her birthday.



Beautiful outfits! I have a hard time choosing a favourite! It looks like your DD had a great birthday! Happy belated birthday to her!



GS for life said:


> I have been reading and lurking for awhile, so impressed with everyone's talent.  I wish I found you earlier, when my girls were younger.  The 14 yo usually won't let me sew for her, but wants me to make her a button down shirt with Mickey fabric.  The problem is that she is 90 pounds and a size 0-2, so adult patterns are too big.  I need a pattern since I am not able to do it on my own. (I have had no issues with commercial pattern directions like I have ready in earlier posts). Anyone with suggestions?  I did get a simplicity pattern for boys, size large along with the men's size small, but I think I will make a practice one first.  Luckily we aren't going until August.
> My 9 yo still lets me dress her.  I found wonderful Mickey head appliqués on etsy, that I am sure from one of you!  Noe I just need to get matching fabric once they come in.
> I tried to post a picture of the Halloween costumes I made but can't figure out how- can you not do it from an iPad?
> Laura



Welcome! If your 14 year old wants a woman's blouse style shirt, I would recommend McCall's 2094. I had great success with that pattern, and I am a size 2/4.

This is a picture of me wearing the blouse I made using that pattern last year:







babynala said:


> Love the star wars shirt.  Will you wear that on your trip?  I have that design from Pickle Pie and, like Diane, it is my go to gift for my DD's friends.  I also made one of these for most of the women in my family last summer.
> Flora - I wanted to say thanks.  On the "jean" skirt I made with the ruffles I followed your recent advice and used my narrow hemmer foot on the ruffles.  I have a little work to do to improve my technique but I like the finished product.



Awww thanks. I actually haven't thought about wearing that shirt during my trip! Thanks for reminding me and I will pack it to wear on a cooler day. I need to crank out a couple more of those bags before Sunday. I am going to tuck a "gift certificate" in each of them (which they can redeem for their favourite home made dessert from my kitchen).

I am glad that my suggestion worked for you! I personally perfer the narrow hem look over the serged edge look. It took me quite some time to learn how to use the narrow hemmer, but once I figured out how to use the foot, I haven't looked back.


Some of you may remember that I posted a modified Rosetta lunch bag a while back. Unfortunately the zipper on it broke last month (I guess that's what I get for using a zipper from a garage sale) and I have been using an old lunch bag. Guess what? The zipper on the other bag broke too! I will need to make a new bag to take my lunch to work, or else I may be downgraded to a plastic shopping bag before too long! Do you have any suggestions on a pattern for a lunch bag? The bag needs to hold a 5.5"x5.5"x4" container, a 3"x3" container, plus my cutlery, so it can't be too small. I will appreciate any suggestions you have for this project!

*Question:*
Has anyone "seen" Andrea and Wendy lately? They haven't stopped by here for a while and I was thinking about them the other day. Maybe they are hanging out on other's PTR's or TR's or the FB group? I just hope they are doing ok.


----------



## cogero

I haven't seen Andrea but Wendy has posted a few times on FB.


----------



## love to stitch

BabyRapunzel said:


> Ok get ready, photo bomb, sorry.
> 
> Here is a princess outfit we wore to Disney on ice. I let DH set her up while I took the photo, so the skirt is crooked. There are 4 appliques on the skirt, Belle/beast, Cindi/charming, snow white, and Rapunzel. Sorry I do not have photos of all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here is her Easter dress, pattern is Loren top, Grace skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick throw together a tinkerbelle skirt to see Cathy Rigby as Peter Pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 3rd bday (party number 1) with Mickey/Minnie theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 3rd birthday (party number 2) with mermaid theme. This was the one that should've had the shirring, instead i just sewed together a back piece same size of the front and hoped it would work. Well I barely got it on her to try it on. Next time we put it on by stepping into it, feet together like a mermaid. This shirt will need to be redone, but at least she had her mermaid shirt for her birthday.



Everything is adorable. Looks like your daughter had great birthday celebrations too.


----------



## GS for life

Edited to say I forgot the link:  http://www.sisboom.com/store/category/patterns/  I was thinking of the Marco shirt but there is a smaller version as well.  
I have not tried this pattern but it is by CarlaC so I think it will be a winner.  It is a men's size but I think it is fitted so it should be good for a girl.  If you go by your DD's measurements as to what size to make I think you would be good.[/QUOTE]

Thanks BabyNala and Purple Ears for the help.  Luckily McCall's goes on sale this weekend at JoAnn's so we will have to make a stop.  She is quite picky and liked a collar less one, but might like yours too.  Her normal is t-shirt and jeans so I was surprised by the request.


----------



## GS for life

Sorry if this is so many, but they are so cute.  I can't believe how big they have grown.  Forgive me if the pics are so big, i couldnt' figure that part out


----------



## dianemom2

PrincessKati said:


> Hi DISboutiquers!
> Anyway, here is her Cinderella dress:


Beautiful job!



DisneyMom5 said:


> I THINK there might be a combo pack of the Port. Peasant, Simply Sweet, and the Bowling Shirt.


You are right about there being a combo pack.  I know that there is one with the Simply Sweet because I bought it.  Don't buy the Simply Sweet and the stripwork jumper.  They are basically the same.



RMAMom said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom, if your still here)
> 
> I was certain that I had seen a full body applique of the Step-Mother and sisters from Cinderella. I have looked everywhere with no luck. Does anyone know who has them? ( I can't use the cuties version)
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.


Did you try Bows and Clothes?  She might have one.




ssdeverell said:


> Hello!  I have had a interest in learning to sew for quite a while now.  Last week I spent a small fortune on etsy buying some things for my DD6 to wear on our upcoming trip.  I really think I could have made some of these pieces, even as a beginner.  I feel like I need to take a basics class though to get started.  Are there any opinions on the classes at Hobby Lobby or Joann's?  We do have a local sewing machine shop that offers classes, but it is quite an investment to just take the class with the supply list and you must bring your own machine.  I was hoping to try out one before I made a purchase.  I would appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> Thank you,


My dd did a beginners class at Joanns a few years ago.  It was very good and she learned a lot.  You might get a bit more personal attention at the local shop but if it is a lot more money, it probably isn't worth it.  Especially if you have to purchase one of their more expensive sewing machines.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Dianemom....your party decorations were beautiful!!!! Hope the party was amazing!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help with shirring. I was able to try most of these things, with no luck. And running out of time, decided to skip it and try to finish in time for DD3's bday party. When I began sewing this, I realized I did not have the right color thread, so I used embroidery thread. So possibly, this is why the shirring did not work. Will need to try again with sewing thread when I have more time.  And I will return with pics.


Thanks!  The party is this weekend.  We just finished packing all the centerpieces and other stuff into the cars to take over to the hotel.

Sorry that the shirring didn't work out.  I don't think it was the embroidery thread.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Then here is her Easter dress, pattern is Loren top, Grace skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 3rd bday (party number 1) with Mickey/Minnie theme


Everything turned out great!  I love the princess outfit and I can't believe that you whipped up the outfit for Peter pan at the last minute.  It is great!  The birthday pictures are adorable.  Why did she have two parties?



PurpleEars said:


> Some of you may remember that I posted a modified Rosetta lunch bag a while back. Unfortunately the zipper on it broke last month (I guess that's what I get for using a zipper from a garage sale) and I have been using an old lunch bag. Guess what? The zipper on the other bag broke too! I will need to make a new bag to take my lunch to work, or else I may be downgraded to a plastic shopping bag before too long! Do you have any suggestions on a pattern for a lunch bag? The bag needs to hold a 5.5"x5.5"x4" container, a 3"x3" container, plus my cutlery, so it can't be too small. I will appreciate any suggestions you have for this project!
> 
> *Question:*
> Has anyone "seen" Andrea and Wendy lately? They haven't stopped by here for a while and I was thinking about them the other day. Maybe they are hanging out on other's PTR's or TR's or the FB group? I just hope they are doing ok.


Sorry that your pretty lunch box broke and then your back up lunch box broke too!  I have never made one so I don't think that I can help you with  a pattern.  I have one that I got in a pattern bundle but I haven't tried it out.

I haven't seen Andrea around at all lately.  I thought we'd see her more now that her house in RI was under contract.  Wendy has been having some health issues and her cousin who she was very close to has been sick as well.  I believe that help his family is taking up much of her time right now.


----------



## sewmess

There should be a "Unison" way to post.  When I saw the question about an easy pattern for a pretty summer dress, I said (yes, literally out loud)

"All together now....SIMPLY SWEET"

And darned if I wasn't right.  

All those dresses look beautiful and the models are all adorable.

DH sweet talked me into booking another trip for September (Free Dining gets him every time)  And I think I might actually make some customs for myself.  I did a glow in the dark Mickey Bat shirt for last year's MNSSHP (pictures do not do it justice, but I'll see if I can scrounge one up)  and I want to make myself more "nice" clothes anyway.  And I've discovered I love skorts at the parks, so there's them too.

Maybe Serena (my vintage dress form) will show up as model.


----------



## lmb80129

Hi everyone.  My name is Laura and I have followed along your threads seeing all the fabulous creations!  I love everyone's Disney designs and am going to start making some things for my kids.  In the past, I've used a very old Bernina for sewing.  My family is getting me a Brother PE700 for Mother's Day and I would appreciate any advice on how to get started with it.  Anyone have any good websites or advice specific to a Brother embroidery machine?  Any advice on brands or types of thread or stabilizer that I should use?  Thanks so much!!!  I look forward to joining in!


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> That's too bad about your shirt. In keeping with the Star Wars theme, here's my shirt for today:



LOVE It!!! 




Disneymom1218 said:


> I appliqued one of my tshirts for me to wear during our trip. here it is and some close ups of the appliques.



Love the shirt. 



love to stitch said:


> I promised myself when the thread moved this time that I was going to keep up with it, I'm so far behind already. Everyone's work is wonderful.
> The discussion about 2007 and the fabric that I called "psychedelic Mickey" reminded me of my granddaughter's first WDW trip in 2007. It was a 5 day trip and by the time I finished sewing she had 10 outfits and 2 nightgowns. I wasn't sure I liked the "psychedlic Mickey" fabric when I bought it but it ended up being one of my favorite outfits and everyone loved it. There was also a floppy hat to match.



Love that dress. It is so adorable.  (I wish Disney would bring back that fabric)




DMGeurts said:


> In keeping with the "Now and Then" theme... My favorite theme of all - as many of you know...
> 
> Here's the first items I ever made - many of them are my own patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I can always say I knew D when she just made adorable AG dresses 

And those bags are TDF



aboveH20 said:


> Hello sewers (or sewists, if you prefer),
> 
> The good news is the unusable last bit of fabric makes the PERFECT pillowcase dress for your favorite GA doll!



So glad to see Ginger is doing well. I hope DoRRRine doesn't feel left out.



ashleyasiegel said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Ashley and I am new to the sewing world   I just took my first class tonight and made a pillowcase style dress for my 5 year old.  It came together pretty good only a couple of spots that are only noticeable if you are really looking at the dress upclose.
> 
> Anyways can anyone recommend a pattern for another simple style summer dress?  Every pattern that I seem to pick up seems to require a zipper and I am not brave enough to tackle that yet.  My daughter would like a dress that she can twirl in a little bit unlike the pillowcase style dress I made tonight which is pretty straight.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give a newbie
> 
> Ashley



I knew everyone was going to say Simply Sweet so I will mention another one. I loved the CrissCross top/dress on YCMT. It is based off your daughter's measurements but is easy to sew together.



PrincessKati said:


> Hi DISboutiquers!
> 
> I was encouraged to share the pink Cinderella dress the mice made that my daughter will be wearing to Disney this weekend! What's cute is she actually thinks Cinderella's mice & the birds made her dress
> 
> I also wanted to suggest I thought it would be a good idea to start a picture thread for what everyone's kids wore on their Disney trip(s). Whether it be a princess dress, pirate costume or a homemade Disney inspired dress. What does everyone think???
> 
> Anyway, here is her Cinderella dress:



What an adorable dress and how cute that she thinks Cinderella's mice made it. 



ssdeverell said:


> Hello!  I have had a interest in learning to sew for quite a while now.  Last week I spent a small fortune on etsy buying some things for my DD6 to wear on our upcoming trip.  I really think I could have made some of these pieces, even as a beginner.
> 
> Thank you,



LOL at your comment. I also thought that but once you start it gets very addictive (and expensive) because you will be hoarding fabric, patterns and of course you will need an embroidery machine and all the Disney designs you can buy 



BabyRapunzel said:


> Ok get ready, photo bomb, sorry.
> 
> Here is a princess outfit we wore to Disney on ice. I let DH set her up while I took the photo, so the skirt is crooked. There are 4 appliques on the skirt, Belle/beast, Cindi/charming, snow white, and Rapunzel. Sorry I do not have photos of all of them.



Everything came out great. I bet everyone loved her dresses.




cogero said:


> I haven't seen Andrea but Wendy has posted a few times on FB.



I think Andrea has been real busy. She hardly posts on Judy's thread either.



GS for life said:


> Sorry if this is so many, but they are so cute.  I can't believe how big they have grown.  Forgive me if the pics are so big, i couldnt' figure that part out



Those all came out great.



sewmess said:


> There should be a "Unison" way to post.  When I saw the question about an easy pattern for a pretty summer dress, I said (yes, literally out loud)
> 
> "All together now....SIMPLY SWEET"
> 
> And darned if I wasn't right.



 I knew everyone was going to say it too!



lmb80129 said:


> Hi everyone.  My name is Laura and I have followed along your threads seeing all the fabulous creations!  I love everyone's Disney designs and am going to start making some things for my kids.  In the past, I've used a very old Bernina for sewing.  My family is getting me a Brother PE700 for Mother's Day and I would appreciate any advice on how to get started with it.  Anyone have any good websites or advice specific to a Brother embroidery machine?  Any advice on brands or types of thread or stabilizer that I should use?  Thanks so much!!!  I look forward to joining in!



Andrea made a list of what you would need to get started. I'll have to see if I can pull it up.


----------



## smittette

Well, the Cinderella inspired dress is done. I did go with the silver trim. Thank you to those who gave their input. 
Notice the shoes. Probably not practical for Disney, but I couldn't help myself. We'll just carry some tennies.



 



I love how the back came out. I have to give credit to no big dill. I was trying to decide whether to make the ruffles go up and down or around, and I found her tutorial for the Coastal Curtsy skirt. Super simple (the magic is in how you cut it) and exactly what I was looking for.

http://www.nobigdill.com/2010/09/coastal-curtsy-skirt-tutorial.html


And when little Miss gets tired of the long skirt (although it won't be quite that long on her), it has shorts underneath.



 




My favorite part.


----------



## PurpleEars

GS for life said:


> Thanks BabyNala and Purple Ears for the help.  Luckily McCall's goes on sale this weekend at JoAnn's so we will have to make a stop.  She is quite picky and liked a collar less one, but might like yours too.  Her normal is t-shirt and jeans so I was surprised by the request.



You can show her my picture and see what she thinks of one with a collar. I actually wear those blouses to work (I also have a version with Tink and some non-Disney ones). I hope you can find something you both like at Joann's on the weekend as the pattern I used may be out of print at this point. (I have been using that pattern for the last few years).



GS for life said:


> Sorry if this is so many, but they are so cute.  I can't believe how big they have grown.  Forgive me if the pics are so big, i couldnt' figure that part out



Thanks for sharing the pictures! It is interesting to see your girls at different ages in the different pictures. I have to say I like their costumes in the first photo the best!



dianemom2 said:


> Sorry that your pretty lunch box broke and then your back up lunch box broke too!  I have never made one so I don't think that I can help you with  a pattern.  I have one that I got in a pattern bundle but I haven't tried it out.
> 
> I haven't seen Andrea around at all lately.  I thought we'd see her more now that her house in RI was under contract.  Wendy has been having some health issues and her cousin who she was very close to has been sick as well.  I believe that help his family is taking up much of her time right now.



In the worse case I can go for a remake of the Rosetta (with a non garage sale zipper ). The funny thing is that the garage sale zipper is actually a metal zipper, so I thought it would last longer. Unfortunately one of the teeth pulled out from the fabric so it doesn't zip anymore.

Thanks for the update about Andrea and Wendy. I knew Wendy was having some health issues in the summer and her cousin Steve was diagnosed with cancer. I just hope that they are doing ok.

I can't believe the party is just around the corner! I hope everything will go smoothly and everyone will enjoy this special milestone for your family.



sewmess said:


> DH sweet talked me into booking another trip for September (Free Dining gets him every time)  And I think I might actually make some customs for myself.  I did a glow in the dark Mickey Bat shirt for last year's MNSSHP (pictures do not do it justice, but I'll see if I can scrounge one up)  and I want to make myself more "nice" clothes anyway.  And I've discovered I love skorts at the parks, so there's them too.
> 
> Maybe Serena (my vintage dress form) will show up as model.



I can't wait to see what you make for yourself. I made a World Showcase skort last year (which is shown in the picture on the previous page) and it was great for walking around the parks. I actually remade a long skirt version of it recently as I probably want long skirts in December.



lmb80129 said:


> Hi everyone.  My name is Laura and I have followed along your threads seeing all the fabulous creations!  I love everyone's Disney designs and am going to start making some things for my kids.  In the past, I've used a very old Bernina for sewing.  My family is getting me a Brother PE700 for Mother's Day and I would appreciate any advice on how to get started with it.  Anyone have any good websites or advice specific to a Brother embroidery machine?  Any advice on brands or types of thread or stabilizer that I should use?  Thanks so much!!!  I look forward to joining in!



Welcome! Lots of us have that machine and it is pretty user friendly. You will need embroidery thread (I like Marathon but you will need to order from their website) and stabilizer (I just get mine by the roll through Marathon). I know some people like to put a softer backing on their shirts too (especially for kids with sensory issues), but the name of that product escapes me at the moment. Oh and a good pair of embroidery scissors would be very helpful if you plan to do applique.



smittette said:


> Well, the Cinderella inspired dress is done. I did go with the silver trim. Thank you to those who gave their input.
> Notice the shoes. Probably not practical for Disney, but I couldn't help myself. We'll just carry some tennies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the back came out. I have to give credit to no big dill. I was trying to decide whether to make the ruffles go up and down or around, and I found her tutorial for the Coastal Curtsy skirt. Super simple (the magic is in how you cut it) and exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> http://www.nobigdill.com/2010/09/coastal-curtsy-skirt-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> And when little Miss gets tired of the long skirt (although it won't be quite that long on her), it has shorts underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite part.



You did a great job on the dress! What a smart idea to put shorts underneath (and I like the butt ruffles too)! I like the pink hair on your "model", somehow it just screams Diva to me


----------



## love to stitch

smittette said:


> Well, the Cinderella inspired dress is done. I did go with the silver trim. Thank you to those who gave their input.
> Notice the shoes. Probably not practical for Disney, but I couldn't help myself. We'll just carry some tennies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the back came out. I have to give credit to no big dill. I was trying to decide whether to make the ruffles go up and down or around, and I found her tutorial for the Coastal Curtsy skirt. Super simple (the magic is in how you cut it) and exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> http://www.nobigdill.com/2010/09/coastal-curtsy-skirt-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> And when little Miss gets tired of the long skirt (although it won't be quite that long on her), it has shorts underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite part.



The dresses is so pretty and I like the idea of the shorts under it.



GS for life said:


> Sorry if this is so many, but they are so cute.  I can't believe how big they have grown.  Forgive me if the pics are so big, i couldnt' figure that part out



All the outfits are great.


----------



## GS for life

Thanks everyone.  You can tell I could sew better as the years went by.  Hopefully we can find a pattern that she likes.  I bought some cheaper fabric to do a practice one first.
Purple ears, I loved that Epcot skort

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## disneychic2

I've been traveling cross country with my DD and her family as they move to Colorado, so am totally behind. Just wanted to say a quick hello while I have access to internet. Last time I posted was the last page of the old thread, so I have a lot of reading to do. Hope everyone is doing well and having fun creating. I'll be back eventually. They won't have internet hooked up right away, so don't know when. Can't wait to see what everyone has done while I've been out of touch! Welcome to the newbies!!!


----------



## Meshell2002

Hi all! my first post on the new thread. I had my baby girl last October.....just flitted over here a minute to peak at the new pics. My I have a hard time keeping up with this thread now that I have 3 kids. I am selfishly checking in here instead of making my grocery list while baby E sleeps.  I'm finishing up her dress for her 6 mos pictures which are friday....yes I procrastinate a lot more now. 

Nini congrats on the new grand daughter

Good news.....we are booking a trip for October 2013....during DS fall break. We will leave a few days shy of 1st Bday for the little one. I may actually have to come back more now for disney related sewing inspiration before the trip....just for the girls though, DS is growing up on me.


----------



## DMGeurts

PrincessKati said:


> Hi DISboutiquers!
> 
> I was encouraged to share the pink Cinderella dress the mice made that my daughter will be wearing to Disney this weekend! What's cute is she actually thinks Cinderella's mice & the birds made her dress
> 
> I also wanted to suggest I thought it would be a good idea to start a picture thread for what everyone's kids wore on their Disney trip(s). Whether it be a princess dress, pirate costume or a homemade Disney inspired dress. What does everyone think???
> 
> Anyway, here is her Cinderella dress:



Stunning - Just stunning!  



BabyRapunzel said:


> Ok get ready, photo bomb, sorry.
> 
> Here is a princess outfit we wore to Disney on ice. I let DH set her up while I took the photo, so the skirt is crooked. There are 4 appliques on the skirt, Belle/beast, Cindi/charming, snow white, and Rapunzel. Sorry I do not have photos of all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here is her Easter dress, pattern is Loren top, Grace skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick throw together a tinkerbelle skirt to see Cathy Rigby as Peter Pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 3rd bday (party number 1) with Mickey/Minnie theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 3rd birthday (party number 2) with mermaid theme. This was the one that should've had the shirring, instead i just sewed together a back piece same size of the front and hoped it would work. Well I barely got it on her to try it on. Next time we put it on by stepping into it, feet together like a mermaid. This shirt will need to be redone, but at least she had her mermaid shirt for her birthday.



Everything is amazing, as usual!  I love how TLM dress turned out - and it looks like dd had a wonderful 3rd bithday - twice.  



GS for life said:


> Sorry if this is so many, but they are so cute.  I can't believe how big they have grown.  Forgive me if the pics are so big, i couldnt' figure that part out



Awesome job!  I loved everything!



miprender said:


> I can always say I knew D when she just made adorable AG dresses
> 
> And those bags are TDF



LOL - me too!  



smittette said:


> Well, the Cinderella inspired dress is done. I did go with the silver trim. Thank you to those who gave their input.
> Notice the shoes. Probably not practical for Disney, but I couldn't help myself. We'll just carry some tennies.



This turned out fabulous!  I do love the back of the skirt - it's great!

D~


----------



## babynala

GS for life said:


> Sorry if this is so many, but they are so cute.  I can't believe how big they have grown.  Forgive me if the pics are so big, i couldnt' figure that part out


Love that picture of the girls in front of the castle, thanks for sharing.  Funny to see how much older they have gotten in a short time.



sewmess said:


> DH sweet talked me into booking another trip for September (Free Dining gets him every time)  And I think I might actually make some customs for myself.  I did a glow in the dark Mickey Bat shirt for last year's MNSSHP (pictures do not do it justice, but I'll see if I can scrounge one up)  and I want to make myself more "nice" clothes anyway.  And I've discovered I love skorts at the parks, so there's them too.
> 
> Maybe Serena (my vintage dress form) will show up as model.



Awesome!!  I can't wait to see what you come up with to wear to the parks.



smittette said:


> Well, the Cinderella inspired dress is done. I did go with the silver trim. Thank you to those who gave their input.
> Notice the shoes. Probably not practical for Disney, but I couldn't help myself. We'll just carry some tennies.
> 
> I love how the back came out. I have to give credit to no big dill. I was trying to decide whether to make the ruffles go up and down or around, and I found her tutorial for the Coastal Curtsy skirt. Super simple (the magic is in how you cut it) and exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> 
> And when little Miss gets tired of the long skirt (although it won't be quite that long on her), it has shorts underneath.
> 
> 
> My favorite part.


That came out so pretty.  I love the back of the dress but those shorts are so cute.  What a great idea.  Perfect for a day in the parks.




Meshell2002 said:


> Hi all! my first post on the new thread. I had my baby girl last October.....just flitted over here a minute to peak at the new pics. My I have a hard time keeping up with this thread now that I have 3 kids. I am selfishly checking in here instead of making my grocery list while baby E sleeps.  I'm finishing up her dress for her 6 mos pictures which are friday....yes I procrastinate a lot more now.
> 
> Nini congrats on the new grand daughter
> 
> Good news.....we are booking a trip for October 2013....during DS fall break. We will leave a few days shy of 1st Bday for the little one. I may actually have to come back more now for disney related sewing inspiration before the trip....just for the girls though, DS is growing up on me.


Yeah for having a new trip planned.  What are your dates in October.  We will probably be heading to WDW in October, around Columbus Day.  I hope you get the 6 month dress all finished soon.

Flora:  I have not made this but it looks cute
http://ayumills.blogspot.com/2010/08/tutorial-lunch-bag.html

Diane - good luck to your girls this weekend.  Enjoy the party.


----------



## PurpleEars

GS for life said:


> Thanks everyone.  You can tell I could sew better as the years went by.  Hopefully we can find a pattern that she likes.  I bought some cheaper fabric to do a practice one first.
> Purple ears, I loved that Epcot skort
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thanks. I can't wait to see what you make for the trip!



disneychic2 said:


> I've been traveling cross country with my DD and her family as they move to Colorado, so am totally behind. Just wanted to say a quick hello while I have access to internet. Last time I posted was the last page of the old thread, so I have a lot of reading to do. Hope everyone is doing well and having fun creating. I'll be back eventually. They won't have internet hooked up right away, so don't know when. Can't wait to see what everyone has done while I've been out of touch! Welcome to the newbies!!!



I hope the move is going smoothly!



Meshell2002 said:


> Hi all! my first post on the new thread. I had my baby girl last October.....just flitted over here a minute to peak at the new pics. My I have a hard time keeping up with this thread now that I have 3 kids. I am selfishly checking in here instead of making my grocery list while baby E sleeps.  I'm finishing up her dress for her 6 mos pictures which are friday....yes I procrastinate a lot more now.
> 
> Nini congrats on the new grand daughter
> 
> Good news.....we are booking a trip for October 2013....during DS fall break. We will leave a few days shy of 1st Bday for the little one. I may actually have to come back more now for disney related sewing inspiration before the trip....just for the girls though, DS is growing up on me.



Welcome back! I am sure it is hard with 3 kids! Congrats on booking a trip. I can't wait to see what you make!



babynala said:


> Flora:  I have not made this but it looks cute
> http://ayumills.blogspot.com/2010/08/tutorial-lunch-bag.html



Thanks for the link. The bag looks cute but it may be a little bit small. Of course I can make it larger and add a zipper to it (I prefer zippers over draw strings). I may use that pattern as a base and frankenpattern something out of it!


----------



## ashleyasiegel

Thanks everyone for the easy summer dress pattern recommendations!  Too many of you to go back and quote everyone.  We are going to Sesame Place this summer and have some Abby Cadabby fabric that I think the Simply Sweet pattern will be perfect for it!

Ashley


----------



## PrincessMickey

PrincessKati said:


> Hi DISboutiquers!
> 
> I was encouraged to share the pink Cinderella dress the mice made that my daughter will be wearing to Disney this weekend! What's cute is she actually thinks Cinderella's mice & the birds made her dress
> 
> I also wanted to suggest I thought it would be a good idea to start a picture thread for what everyone's kids wore on their Disney trip(s). Whether it be a princess dress, pirate costume or a homemade Disney inspired dress. What does everyone think???
> 
> Anyway, here is her Cinderella dress:



Love it, so cute!!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Ok get ready, photo bomb, sorry.
> 
> Here is a princess outfit we wore to Disney on ice. I let DH set her up while I took the photo, so the skirt is crooked. There are 4 appliques on the skirt, Belle/beast, Cindi/charming, snow white, and Rapunzel. Sorry I do not have photos of all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here is her Easter dress, pattern is Loren top, Grace skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick throw together a tinkerbelle skirt to see Cathy Rigby as Peter Pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 3rd bday (party number 1) with Mickey/Minnie theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 3rd birthday (party number 2) with mermaid theme. This was the one that should've had the shirring, instead i just sewed together a back piece same size of the front and hoped it would work. Well I barely got it on her to try it on. Next time we put it on by stepping into it, feet together like a mermaid. This shirt will need to be redone, but at least she had her mermaid shirt for her birthday.



You've been busy. Everything looks great!!



PurpleEars said:


> Some of you may remember that I posted a modified Rosetta lunch bag a while back. Unfortunately the zipper on it broke last month (I guess that's what I get for using a zipper from a garage sale) and I have been using an old lunch bag. Guess what? The zipper on the other bag broke too! I will need to make a new bag to take my lunch to work, or else I may be downgraded to a plastic shopping bag before too long! Do you have any suggestions on a pattern for a lunch bag? The bag needs to hold a 5.5"x5.5"x4" container, a 3"x3" container, plus my cutlery, so it can't be too small. I will appreciate any suggestions you have for this project!
> 
> *Question:*
> Has anyone "seen" Andrea and Wendy lately? They haven't stopped by here for a while and I was thinking about them the other day. Maybe they are hanging out on other's PTR's or TR's or the FB group? I just hope they are doing ok.



I was just thinking about your lunch bag the other day. My current bag is too small for me so I was thinking about making myself a lunch bag. I didn't get too far into looking yet, I have a few projects I want to finish first. I need mine to be big enough to carry my lunch and two snacks or two smaller meals, the downfall to 10 hour shifts is I feel like all my eating is done at work. If you haven't figured something out before I get to mine I'll let you know what I come up with.



GS for life said:


> Sorry if this is so many, but they are so cute.  I can't believe how big they have grown.  Forgive me if the pics are so big, i couldnt' figure that part out



Love everything, especially the first picture!!



lmb80129 said:


> Hi everyone.  My name is Laura and I have followed along your threads seeing all the fabulous creations!  I love everyone's Disney designs and am going to start making some things for my kids.  In the past, I've used a very old Bernina for sewing.  My family is getting me a Brother PE700 for Mother's Day and I would appreciate any advice on how to get started with it.  Anyone have any good websites or advice specific to a Brother embroidery machine?  Any advice on brands or types of thread or stabilizer that I should use?  Thanks so much!!!  I look forward to joining in!



I use marathon thread also and just order it online. I have Andrea's list as well saved but it's on my other computer. If I remember I will try to get over there and post it later.



smittette said:


> Well, the Cinderella inspired dress is done. I did go with the silver trim. Thank you to those who gave their input.
> Notice the shoes. Probably not practical for Disney, but I couldn't help myself. We'll just carry some tennies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the back came out. I have to give credit to no big dill. I was trying to decide whether to make the ruffles go up and down or around, and I found her tutorial for the Coastal Curtsy skirt. Super simple (the magic is in how you cut it) and exactly what I was looking for.



Great job!!



disneychic2 said:


> I've been traveling cross country with my DD and her family as they move to Colorado, so am totally behind. Just wanted to say a quick hello while I have access to internet. Last time I posted was the last page of the old thread, so I have a lot of reading to do. Hope everyone is doing well and having fun creating. I'll be back eventually. They won't have internet hooked up right away, so don't know when. Can't wait to see what everyone has done while I've been out of touch! Welcome to the newbies!!!



Welcome to CO. This last month has been crazy weather. Four weeks in a row it snowed on either Tuesday or Wednesday every week so it was nice to get the rain this week. Enjoy your stay and maybe next time you head out this way we can meet up!


----------



## aboveH20

It's been so long since I made any pillowcases for Give Kids the World (GKTW) I had to go back and check out the directions -- there was one step I couldn't visualize.

There's been a lot of coming and going on this thread recently, so for any newbies, Give Kids the World is where a lot of Make a Wish families stay when they go to Disney World.  One of the things they do is hand out small pillows to children.  They ask for volunteers to make the pillowcases.  Once you figure out the directions, it's pretty easy and a yard of flannel (that's 44" wide!) and 12" of fun fabric makes four pillowcases.  I usually make 40 at a time to mail, but was having a difficult time getting four from a yard until I figured out that JoAnn's flannel fabric is closer to 42".

Here's the latest set I have ready to mail.





And two of my favorite fabrics.



 



You'll see a couple Disney fabrics, too.  I finally realized I have to buy fabric in 12" pieces for the pillowcases, or I have a bad habit of not wanting to cut into bigger pieces of fabric. 

If anyone is interested in making pillowcases, ellenbenny (I miss you) has a good tutorial on the Big Give site.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Hello all! I have been lurking over the past several months as my sewing time was replaced with studying for school. I am going to Joanns in just a few minutes to check out a possible next sewing project. Something for dd I think. I am also wanting to get the bowling shirt patterns as I think boys are just so handsome in them. We moved last month and I was able to get a sewing table so I have dedicated sewing space now! Yippee and I am free for the summer sew and craft. 

Love seeing all the work you ladies do as always 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DMGeurts

First off...  I just wanted to say hi to *Cheryl...  *Loved the pillow cases...  I hope you are doing well - I miss seeing you around...  I also thought I would let you know that it won't do to canoe to my house this year...  The lake is still frozen...  Bring an ice auger if you'd like to attempt.  

**********************************************************

Now, for my question...

As you all know, I strictly do hand applique only.

I've been offered the opportunity to own this specific machine at a pretty good price...  Plus the owner let me take it home to try it out for "as long as I'd like"...  I know her through work IRL.

Since I really have no desire to switch to an embroidery machine for my appliques, the only thing I would like an actual embroidery machine for, is to do some words and fonts - on the VERY rare occasion that someone requests something...  Which is why I have yet to purchase one - I just can't justify the expense, when I've been able to make due with my vintage machines for so long.

So, my question to you all...  Do any of you know if there is any way to purchase fonts online for this machine...  I am not interested in purchasing "cards" with fonts on them...  I would only be interested in purchasing from places like Heather Sue or anything I could see for myself and download.

If there is no way to do this - I don't think this is the machine for me.

Does anyone own this machine, and can you tell me some pros and cons about it?

Thanks so much!!!

D~


----------



## WDWCP96

DMGeurts said:


> First off...  I just wanted to say hi to Cheryl...  Loved the pillow cases...  I hope you are doing well - I miss seeing you around...  I also thought I would let you know that it won't do to canoe to my house this year...  The lake is still frozen...  Bring an ice auger if you'd like to attempt.
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Now, for my question...
> 
> As you all know, I strictly do hand applique only.
> 
> I've been offered the opportunity to own this specific machine at a pretty good price...  Plus the owner let me take it home to try it out for "as long as I'd like"...  I know her through work IRL.
> 
> Since I really have no desire to switch to an embroidery machine for my appliques, the only thing I would like an actual embroidery machine for, is to do some words and fonts - on the VERY rare occasion that someone requests something...  Which is why I have yet to purchase one - I just can't justify the expense, when I've been able to make due with my vintage machines for so long.
> 
> So, my question to you all...  Do any of you know if there is any way to purchase fonts online for this machine...  I am not interested in purchasing "cards" with fonts on them...  I would only be interested in purchasing from places like Heather Sue or anything I could see for myself and download.
> 
> If there is no way to do this - I don't think this is the machine for me.
> 
> Does anyone own this machine, and can you tell me some pros and cons about it?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> D~



I have the newer model of this machine I believe, the 500d.  I bought a PED writer to download additional fonts and designs.  From my research I think that and buying cards is the only way but I haven't owned my machine as long as others on this board.


----------



## babynala

4HppyCamprs said:


> Hello all! I have been lurking over the past several months as my sewing time was replaced with studying for school. I am going to Joanns in just a few minutes to check out a possible next sewing project. Something for dd I think. I am also wanting to get the bowling shirt patterns as I think boys are just so handsome in them. We moved last month and I was able to get a sewing table so I have dedicated sewing space now! Yippee and I am free for the summer sew and craft.
> 
> Love seeing all the work you ladies do as always
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Yeah for having a new house and a dedicated sewing space.  The bowling shirt is a great pattern.



DMGeurts said:


> First off...  I just wanted to say hi to *Cheryl...  *Loved the pillow cases...  I hope you are doing well - I miss seeing you around...  I also thought I would let you know that it won't do to canoe to my house this year...  The lake is still frozen...  Bring an ice auger if you'd like to attempt.
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Now, for my question...
> 
> As you all know, I strictly do hand applique only.
> 
> I've been offered the opportunity to own this specific machine at a pretty good price...  Plus the owner let me take it home to try it out for "as long as I'd like"...  I know her through work IRL.
> 
> Since I really have no desire to switch to an embroidery machine for my appliques, the only thing I would like an actual embroidery machine for, is to do some words and fonts - on the VERY rare occasion that someone requests something...  Which is why I have yet to purchase one - I just can't justify the expense, when I've been able to make due with my vintage machines for so long.
> 
> So, my question to you all...  Do any of you know if there is any way to purchase fonts online for this machine...  I am not interested in purchasing "cards" with fonts on them...  I would only be interested in purchasing from places like Heather Sue or anything I could see for myself and download.
> 
> If there is no way to do this - I don't think this is the machine for me.
> 
> Does anyone own this machine, and can you tell me some pros and cons about it?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> D~


Sorry D~ I'm not familiar with this machine.  I guess this is not the one that Marianne has?  I think Diane and Flora were just talking about this machine ???? But I think Diane is probably busy with her daughters' bat mitzvah this weekend so you might not get a response from her.  Hope you can find an answer.  If you do need software to use this machine for wording please realize that you can no longer download Stitch Era Universal for free any more.  They are discontinuing the free version so even if you have it the software will stop working in the near future.


----------



## PurpleEars

ashleyasiegel said:


> Thanks everyone for the easy summer dress pattern recommendations!  Too many of you to go back and quote everyone.  We are going to Sesame Place this summer and have some Abby Cadabby fabric that I think the Simply Sweet pattern will be perfect for it!
> 
> Ashley



I can't wait to see your Simply Sweet dress!



PrincessMickey said:


> I was just thinking about your lunch bag the other day. My current bag is too small for me so I was thinking about making myself a lunch bag. I didn't get too far into looking yet, I have a few projects I want to finish first. I need mine to be big enough to carry my lunch and two snacks or two smaller meals, the downfall to 10 hour shifts is I feel like all my eating is done at work. If you haven't figured something out before I get to mine I'll let you know what I come up with.



Thanks. I hope I will have something figured out before too long. I will continue using my backup bag until my stuff start to fall out from it (trust me, it is really not that far off that stage). I like to have snacks throughout the day so I just pack little containers of various snacks in my bag.



aboveH20 said:


> It's been so long since I made any pillowcases for Give Kids the World (GKTW) I had to go back and check out the directions -- there was one step I couldn't visualize.
> 
> There's been a lot of coming and going on this thread recently, so for any newbies, Give Kids the World is where a lot of Make a Wish families stay when they go to Disney World.  One of the things they do is hand out small pillows to children.  They ask for volunteers to make the pillowcases.  Once you figure out the directions, it's pretty easy and a yard of flannel (that's 44" wide!) and 12" of fun fabric makes four pillowcases.  I usually make 40 at a time to mail, but was having a difficult time getting four from a yard until I figured out that JoAnn's flannel fabric is closer to 42".
> 
> Here's the latest set I have ready to mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two of my favorite fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see a couple Disney fabrics, too.  I finally realized I have to buy fabric in 12" pieces for the pillowcases, or I have a bad habit of not wanting to cut into bigger pieces of fabric.
> 
> If anyone is interested in making pillowcases, ellenbenny (I miss you) has a good tutorial on the Big Give site.



Cheryl - those pillowcases look great. I am glad that I am not the only one who does not want to cut into bigger pieces of fabric. I am sure the families will appreciate those pillowcases that you made!



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hello all! I have been lurking over the past several months as my sewing time was replaced with studying for school. I am going to Joanns in just a few minutes to check out a possible next sewing project. Something for dd I think. I am also wanting to get the bowling shirt patterns as I think boys are just so handsome in them. We moved last month and I was able to get a sewing table so I have dedicated sewing space now! Yippee and I am free for the summer sew and craft.
> 
> Love seeing all the work you ladies do as always
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Welcome back! Congrats on having a dedicated sewing space! I can't wait to see what you create with your free time during the summer!



DMGeurts said:


> First off...  I just wanted to say hi to *Cheryl...  *Loved the pillow cases...  I hope you are doing well - I miss seeing you around...  I also thought I would let you know that it won't do to canoe to my house this year...  The lake is still frozen...  Bring an ice auger if you'd like to attempt.
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Now, for my question...
> 
> As you all know, I strictly do hand applique only.
> 
> I've been offered the opportunity to own this specific machine at a pretty good price...  Plus the owner let me take it home to try it out for "as long as I'd like"...  I know her through work IRL.
> 
> Since I really have no desire to switch to an embroidery machine for my appliques, the only thing I would like an actual embroidery machine for, is to do some words and fonts - on the VERY rare occasion that someone requests something...  Which is why I have yet to purchase one - I just can't justify the expense, when I've been able to make due with my vintage machines for so long.
> 
> So, my question to you all...  Do any of you know if there is any way to purchase fonts online for this machine...  I am not interested in purchasing "cards" with fonts on them...  I would only be interested in purchasing from places like Heather Sue or anything I could see for myself and download.
> 
> If there is no way to do this - I don't think this is the machine for me.
> 
> Does anyone own this machine, and can you tell me some pros and cons about it?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> D~



That's my machine D~. You *could* purchase fonts online for the machine BUT you will need to get a card writer for your computer. I think it is called PED-basic for the writer which is about $100 from Joann's (of course you can get it with a coupon). The 270 does not have a USB port so the only way to get designs on it is to use the card. Too bad I am not going your way anytime soon, or else you can have my Amazing Box (which is the same idea as PED-basic but it supports cards from other machines too).

My 270D is my sewing machine now and I have been happy with it. Like I mentioned earlier in the week, the automagic threader on mine is no longer working but otherwise it is still in decent shape. I've had it for over 5 years and it is still going strong, even though I have put quite a bit of mileage on that machine.

Edit: I almost forgot to share this great news with all of you! We received a pin code for free dining for our December trip! I made the changes to our reservation today so we are officially on free dining trip #6. I guess I will have to study the menus before our 180 days!


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

We leave for WDW 3 wks from tonight! I'm so excited!! Cant wait til my mom gets back home on Monday so she can start sewing my kids outfits for the trip! She's the sewer & I make hairbows so I wil make bows to match the outfits! I am so excited if you can't tell!! Lol


----------



## ivey_family

Diane - I pray everything goes off beautifully today and you all have a wonderful celebration!

Regards,
C.


----------



## NiniMorris

PurpleEars said:


> Edit: I almost forgot to share this great news with all of you! We received a pin code for free dining for our December trip! I made the changes to our reservation today so we are officially on free dining trip #6. I guess I will have to study the menus before our 180 days!



Too funny...I just got a PIN code for free dining in December as well!  What are your dates? We are going down Nov 30 until Dec 10....staying at POFQ...


Nini


----------



## PurpleEars

mommy2AbIzEli said:


> We leave for WDW 3 wks from tonight! I'm so excited!! Cant wait til my mom gets back home on Monday so she can start sewing my kids outfits for the trip! She's the sewer & I make hairbows so I wil make bows to match the outfits! I am so excited if you can't tell!! Lol



That is exciting! I can't wait to see what outfits and hairbows the two of you create!



NiniMorris said:


> Too funny...I just got a PIN code for free dining in December as well!  What are your dates? We are going down Nov 30 until Dec 10....staying at POFQ...
> 
> 
> Nini



I thought about you (as well as a couple others that will be there around that time) when I saw the email with the PIN. We are staying at POFQ as well, though we had to "upgrade" to a garden view room for the promo. We are looking forward to staying at POFQ again (POFQ is our winter choice whereas Coronado Springs is our summer choice). We will be there Dec 3 to 14, so we may run into each other at the resort a few times!


----------



## NiniMorris

PurpleEars said:


> I thought about you (as well as a couple others that will be there around that time) when I saw the email with the PIN. We are staying at POFQ as well, though we had to "upgrade" to a garden view room for the promo. We are looking forward to staying at POFQ again (POFQ is our winter choice whereas Coronado Springs is our summer choice). We will be there Dec 3 to 14, so we may run into each other at the resort a few times!



We had to "upgrade" to a garden view as well...    We will be hard to miss!  A total of 4 adults 3 kids... all VERY loud!  One using her stroller as a wheelchair, one in a wheelchair....One blonde 6 year old girl...one 13 year old brown skinned cutie trying to avoid the rest of her family at ALL costs...and one large 12 year old brown skinned boy acting like a 3 year old!  One *very* Pooh sized adult male (always in charge of everything!)  One Pooh sized over the hill mom trying to pull everything together...one younger couple trying to pretend they don't know anyone except the cute blonde 6 year old!

LOL...we are a very memorable bunch and hard to miss!!


I can't wait...now if I can just get this June trip out of the way.... we are staying at CSR for a quick 2 night one day in the park birthday trip for the soon to be 13 year old... it ended up being a bunch cheaper than her birthday party last year!

Nini


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> First off...  I just wanted to say hi to *Cheryl...  *Loved the pillow cases...  I hope you are doing well - I miss seeing you around...  I also thought I would let you know that it won't do to canoe to my house this year...  The lake is still frozen...  Bring an ice auger if you'd like to attempt.
> 
> D~


----------



## PurpleEars

First off, Happy Mother's Day to all the moms, grandmas, and those who act in a mothering role to others! I hope you had a great day.




NiniMorris said:


> We had to "upgrade" to a garden view as well...    We will be hard to miss!  A total of 4 adults 3 kids... all VERY loud!  One using her stroller as a wheelchair, one in a wheelchair....One blonde 6 year old girl...one 13 year old brown skinned cutie trying to avoid the rest of her family at ALL costs...and one large 12 year old brown skinned boy acting like a 3 year old!  One *very* Pooh sized adult male (always in charge of everything!)  One Pooh sized over the hill mom trying to pull everything together...one younger couple trying to pretend they don't know anyone except the cute blonde 6 year old!
> 
> LOL...we are a very memorable bunch and hard to miss!!
> 
> 
> I can't wait...now if I can just get this June trip out of the way.... we are staying at CSR for a quick 2 night one day in the park birthday trip for the soon to be 13 year old... it ended up being a bunch cheaper than her birthday party last year!
> 
> Nini



I imagine we are pretty hard to miss as well. Assuming it is not too warm, we will probably wear our matching sorceror Mickey/Minnie ears. DH is 6'4" so he really sticks out with that tall sorceror hat! I will be using my Minnie Rosetta bag.

We should plan a meet closer to the time - I believe Sandi and someone else from here will be there at the same time too. I hope your June trip will go smoothly and your DD will have a great birthday!


----------



## ivey_family

Two weeks to catch up on!  I'd better get busy!  I'm sorry to have to prune a bunch of pictures!



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, I know it isn't sewing but I thought I'd share a few things that I made for the bat mitzvah.  Here is the girls' candle lighting board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made 18 tablecloths and a bunch of other stuff.  I made their tallitots too.  I think I shared pictures of them already.



Everything looks great!  Can't wait to see pictures!



babynala said:


> I have a bunch of things to post.  Not that I have been very productive, just slacking on posting so it seems like alot.  That being said I am not sure if I posted some of these things or not so I apologize if you have seen a few of these before.
> 
> OK, as you can tell I am a slacker so my DD did not have a birthday party this past November (nor did she have one the year before) so we planned a half birthday party and had a few girls sleep over last weekend.  We did a ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> I made this with the intention that we could re-use the skirt for our trip to Universal.  I will be making a Harry Potter theme shirt to wear with this skirt.  I think the colors will apply to both even though the maroon is probably not "red" enough for Iron Man.  As a bonus the jeans part of this skirt was a hand me down but the elastic in the waist was broken so my DD never wore it, it was in my sewing room to fix but I never got around to it and legs are too short now so perfect for an "upcycle".  I see a few more of these in my future, with different
> After spending most of the morning (and afternoon) playing with my photo software and photobucket I finally got my pictures "straight".  I hate when software thinks it is smarting then me and does things automatically.   Thanks for checking out my stuff.



Love everything you made, but especially the Iron Man outfit!  




> Sorry if some of these are duplicates...
> 
> D~




As always, LOVE them all, D!




smittette said:


> I'm working on the Cinderella dress and can't decide which trim to use to make the contour on the bodice. I have (on the right) white with pearl beads - but it's kind of wide; (on the left) silver, sort of braided, and (second pic, on the left) plain white ribbon.
> Please ignore the fact that everything is just stuck on her (it's a good thing my model doesn't mind pins) and that her arms are on the couch behind her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]





ashleyasiegel said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Ashley and I am new to the sewing world   I just took my first class tonight and made a pillowcase style dress for my 5 year old.  It came together pretty good only a couple of spots that are only noticeable if you are really looking at the dress upclose.
> 
> Anyways can anyone recommend a pattern for another simple style summer dress?  Every pattern that I seem to pick up seems to require a zipper and I am not brave enough to tackle that yet.  My daughter would like a dress that she can twirl in a little bit unlike the pillowcase style dress I made tonight which is pretty straight.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give a newbie
> 
> Ashley




Welcome!  Can't wait to see you Sesame Steet Simply Sweet!



PrincessKati said:


> Hi DISboutiquers!
> 
> I was encouraged to share the pink Cinderella dress the mice made that my daughter will be wearing to Disney this weekend! What's cute is she actually thinks Cinderella's mice & the birds made her dress
> 
> I also wanted to suggest I thought it would be a good idea to start a picture thread for what everyone's kids wore on their Disney trip(s). Whether it be a princess dress, pirate costume or a homemade Disney inspired dress. What does everyone think???
> 
> Anyway, here is her Cinderella dress:



Absolutely beautiful work!  Love that she believes the mice made it!



Shea&Van said:


> I'm a longtime lurker, wanna be crafter...I'm trying.
> 
> Quick question to all you vets...can you recommend a fabric glue.  My kids have outfits (made by Etsy) and I have some extra fabric.  I'm going to cut out mickey heads and put them on plain t-shirts.  We don't have a sewing machine and I'm trying to figure out how to affix these heads to a plain t-shirt.  Will likely only wear them on our trip, so I just need something to get me through a few wears at the park.
> 
> Thanks for any input you may be able to share.
> 
> Happy planning (and crafting) y'all!!



Welcome!  I see you already got advice on this, but I'll add that I prefer Steam A Seam Lite over Heat N Bond.  Either way, it should do what you need.




BabyRapunzel said:


> Ok get ready, photo bomb, sorry.
> 
> Here is a princess outfit we wore to Disney on ice. I let DH set her up while I took the photo, so the skirt is crooked. There are 4 appliques on the skirt, Belle/beast, Cindi/charming, snow white, and Rapunzel. Sorry I do not have
> 
> Here is a quick throw together a tinkerbelle skirt to see Cathy Rigby as Peter Pan.



Everything is darling!  Your dd is such a cutie!  Can I just say how envious I am that you got to see PP with Cathy Rigby!  How was it?




GS for life said:


> I have been reading and lurking for awhile, so impressed with everyone's talent.  I wish I found you earlier, when my girls were younger.  The 14 yo usually won't let me sew for her, but wants me to make her a button down shirt with Mickey fabric.  The problem is that she is 90 pounds and a size 0-2, so adult patterns are too big.  I need a pattern since I am not able to do it on my own. (I have had no issues with commercial pattern directions like I have ready in earlier posts). Anyone with suggestions?  I did get a simplicity pattern for boys, size large along with the men's size small, but I think I will make a practice one first.  Luckily we aren't going until August.
> My 9 yo still lets me dress her.  I found wonderful Mickey head appliqués on etsy, that I am sure from one of you!  Noe I just need to get matching fabric once they come in.
> I tried to post a picture of the Halloween costumes I made but can't figure out how- can you not do it from an iPad?
> Laura



Welcome!  Good luck finding something your dd will like!



GS for life said:


> Sorry if this is so many, but they are so cute.  I can't believe how big they have grown.  Forgive me if the pics are so big, i couldnt' figure that part out



Great picture!  They both look so cute!



sewmess said:


> DH sweet talked me into booking another trip for September (Free Dining gets him every time)  And I think I might actually make some customs for myself.  I did a glow in the dark Mickey Bat shirt for last year's MNSSHP (pictures do not do it justice, but I'll see if I can scrounge one up)  and I want to make myself more "nice" clothes anyway.  And I've discovered I love skorts at the parks, so there's them too.
> 
> Maybe Serena (my vintage dress form) will show up as model.



Yay for a new trip!



lmb80129 said:


> Hi everyone.  My name is Laura and I have followed along your threads seeing all the fabulous creations!  I love everyone's Disney designs and am going to start making some things for my kids.  In the past, I've used a very old Bernina for sewing.  My family is getting me a Brother PE700 for Mother's Day and I would appreciate any advice on how to get started with it.  Anyone have any good websites or advice specific to a Brother embroidery machine?  Any advice on brands or types of thread or stabilizer that I should use?  Thanks so much!!!  I look forward to joining in!



Welcome!  Many of us have that machine.  Before I did my first applique, I watched a few videos on You Tube just to get an understanding of the process.  As far as supplies, thread and stabilizer from Marathon are great starts.



disneychic2 said:


> I've been traveling cross country with my DD and her family as they move to Colorado, so am totally behind. Just wanted to say a quick hello while I have access to internet. Last time I posted was the last page of the old thread, so I have a lot of reading to do. Hope everyone is doing well and having fun creating. I'll be back eventually. They won't have internet hooked up right away, so don't know when. Can't wait to see what everyone has done while I've been out of touch! Welcome to the newbies!!!



I hope your trip is going well!



Meshell2002 said:


> Hi all! my first post on the new thread. I had my baby girl last October.....just flitted over here a minute to peak at the new pics. My I have a hard time keeping up with this thread now that I have 3 kids. I am selfishly checking in here instead of making my grocery list while baby E sleeps.  I'm finishing up her dress for her 6 mos pictures which are friday....yes I procrastinate a lot more now.
> 
> Nini congrats on the new grand daughter
> 
> Good news.....we are booking a trip for October 2013....during DS fall break. We will leave a few days shy of 1st Bday for the little one. I may actually have to come back more now for disney related sewing inspiration before the trip....just for the girls though, DS is growing up on me.



Congratulations on your new baby and yay for a new trip!



aboveH20 said:


> Here's the latest set I have ready to mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in making pillowcases, ellenbenny (I miss you) has a good tutorial on the Big Give site.



Terrific as always!  Great to "see" you, Cheryl!



PurpleEars said:


> Edit: I almost forgot to share this great news with all of you! We received a pin code for free dining for our December trip! I made the changes to our reservation today so we are officially on free dining trip #6. I guess I will have to study the menus before our 180 days!



Yay for a pin!  Have fun planning your Ressies!  I don't think you've been to Be Our Guest yet, right?  Do NOT miss it!

Phew!  I'm caught up!  Now I'll come back with a second post on what I've been up to.

Regards,
C.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Hi all!

I am a beginner sewer (made a few luggage tags, coin purses, etc.). Among other summer project s, I really want to make mag a little bag for my trading pins. I am not sure how to go about it though. Any ideas? I only have around fifteen pins, so it doesn't need to be huge.


----------



## ivey_family

So, I've been crazy busy the last few weeks getting ready for the craft show yesterday.  I'm happy to report that it went pretty well.  I made some money, so that's always nice.  

Here's some pics of things I made and my table:

Mug Rugs:





Country version of the towels I make:





Lots of masks.  I only sold two.  :{





My table set up:





Not sure if I'm going to do craft shows regularly or not at this point.  It's an awful lot of work and just hasn't quite been as successful as I'd hoped.  


Something exciting happened about two weeks ago.  I received an email from a local gift shop asking if she could buy some of my nursing covers!  She'd seen them on Etsy and she wanted to buy 5-6 at first.  I took in 10 so she could choose from all the fabrics.  She bought them all on the spot!  I came home and bought Embird right away.  

(I did look at Embrilliance again, Jen, but they don't intend to offer digitizing capability which I plan to do in the future, so I went with Embird.   )

I pulled my first staying up late the night before an event to make clothes a couple week's ago.  We were going to a Tigers baseball game so I made a new shirt for my dd.  i think I purchased the designs at about midnight.   Here's her shirt and clippies:





And here she is at the game:





And finally, here are the Mother's Day gifts I made for my mom, mil, dh's grandma and his aunts.  Burlap is messy!  I'm still cleaning fuzz off my cutting table!





This is for my mil, but I plan to make one for our house too:





Now, I've got three pairs of shorts and 3-4 shirts to get done before we leave for the beach next Saturday.  Totally doable, right?  

Regards,
C.


----------



## lovesdumbo

jessica52877 said:


> Okay, took me forever to find this. Hopefully you'll can see it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresajoy gets credit for the Buzz dress!



What a great photo!  Love all the shirts. Can't believe how big all the kids look. Love all the memory lane photos everyone posted. 

Here's one of the first outfits I made. I started sewing so I could make my tomboy feminine outfits out of "boy" fabrics she would wear. I couldn't find a photo of the failed first outfit made using a commercial pattern. Then I started using Carla's patterns. 






Purple ears-I used that tutorial to make a bag a few years ago. I'm sure you can make it to work for you.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Love all the creations everyone has posted!!!  I just got back from a week at WDW. It was me & my youngest DD(10). A coworker and her DD(10) joined us for 5 nights. My coworker had not been in 22 years and this was to be her DDs one & only trip. I made them some Ts to help make their trip special. 

Nade them these Minnie ear Ts-fun to make as they are something my youngest would never wear. 





Made them these (DD & I already had them). 





I made us all Epcot Flower Fest logo Ts





Once my coworker had booked her trip I tried every day for a month to get us an ADR at CP before the park opened. Once I got that ADR I made us these Ts





I made the girls pillowcases for autographs 










I made a T for her DD of her favorite characters. 





And one for my DD of her favorite





And PJs for both girls











We had a great trip!  Weather was near perfect most of the trip. Crowds were manageable. My DD & I went to Splitzville and had a blast. And I booked a Bounceback for my entire family for August.


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> That's my machine D~. You *could* purchase fonts online for the machine BUT you will need to get a card writer for your computer. I think it is called PED-basic for the writer which is about $100 from Joann's (of course you can get it with a coupon). The 270 does not have a USB port so the only way to get designs on it is to use the card. Too bad I am not going your way anytime soon, or else you can have my Amazing Box (which is the same idea as PED-basic but it supports cards from other machines too).
> 
> My 270D is my sewing machine now and I have been happy with it. Like I mentioned earlier in the week, the automagic threader on mine is no longer working but otherwise it is still in decent shape. I've had it for over 5 years and it is still going strong, even though I have put quite a bit of mileage on that machine.
> 
> Edit: I almost forgot to share this great news with all of you! We received a pin code for free dining for our December trip! I made the changes to our reservation today so we are officially on free dining trip #6. I guess I will have to study the menus before our 180 days!



Thanks for letting me know Flora...  Do you think it's worth all the $, time and effort to convert all the fonts I would need, or would you think I would just be better off purchasing a SE400, then I wouldn't have to put so much time into file converting?  I am just leaning towards buying the SE400...  The problem is, I had just gotten past the whole "maybe I should buy an embroidery machine stage" because I was functioning just fine with out one - still am.  

Congrats on your discount for your December trip!  That's awesome!



aboveH20 said:


>



I should have known.  LOL



ivey_family said:


> So, I've been crazy busy the last few weeks getting ready for the craft show yesterday.  I'm happy to report that it went pretty well.  I made some money, so that's always nice.
> 
> Here's some pics of things I made and my table:
> 
> Mug Rugs:



Sorry to have to delete all of your images...  but I loved everything.  Your dd is getting so big!  I cannot believe it.  I was wondering about the crafts shows.  It seems that most people guage your success by whether you "do craft shows" or not...  Most people IRL have no idea how much work goes into them for such little pay back, so I was just wondering...  Before the internet - that was really the only way that crafters could sell their wares, now there are so many other venues that seem to make it easier.  I love your table though - and I espeically love your logo.  I would take all of your craft sale stock and list it on Etsy, maybe you'd have better luck?



lovesdumbo said:


> Love all the creations everyone has posted!!!  I just got back from a week at WDW. It was me & my youngest DD(10). A coworker and her DD(10) joined us for 5 nights. My coworker had not been in 22 years and this was to be her DDs one & only trip. I made them some Ts to help make their trip special.
> 
> Nade them these Minnie ear Ts-fun to make as they are something my youngest would never wear.



Sorry to get rid of all your pictures, but I loved everything!  You do such a great job at applique, I am incredibly jealous.  I loved your fabric parings too and the pillow cases turned out great...  I just love that idea.

I am even more excited that you were able to get a bounce back for August - that is fantastic!  Looking sooo forward to meeting you!  

D~


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

lovesdumbo said:


> Love all the creations everyone has posted!!!  I just got back from a week at WDW. It was me & my youngest DD(10). A coworker and her DD(10) joined us for 5 nights. My coworker had not been in 22 years and this was to be her DDs one & only trip. I made them some Ts to help make their trip special.
> 
> Nade them these Minnie ear Ts-fun to make as they are something my youngest would never wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made them these (DD & I already had them).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made us all Epcot Flower Fest logo Ts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once my coworker had booked her trip I tried every day for a month to get us an ADR at CP before the park opened. Once I got that ADR I made us these Ts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the girls pillowcases for autographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a T for her DD of her favorite characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my DD of her favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And PJs for both girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great trip!  Weather was near perfect most of the trip. Crowds were manageable. My DD & I went to Splitzville and had a blast. And I booked a Bounceback for my entire family for August.



I love everything you made!! I'm so jealous!! Lol Loved the peace Mickey ears!! I'm so excited to go!!!


I have a question. I've made some hairboww for orders this past weekend & was going to share some pics. Can I do that on my iPhone?


----------



## love to stitch

lovesdumbo said:


> Here's one of the first outfits I made. I started sewing so I could make my tomboy feminine outfits out of "boy" fabrics she would wear. I couldn't find a photo of the failed first outfit made using a commercial pattern. Then I started using Carla's patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple ears-I used that tutorial to make a bag a few years ago. I'm sure you can make it to work for you.



You have a very cute tomboy and her outfit is cute too. I like the bag too.



lovesdumbo said:


> Love all the creations everyone has posted!!!  I just got back from a week at WDW. It was me & my youngest DD(10). A coworker and her DD(10) joined us for 5 nights. My coworker had not been in 22 years and this was to be her DDs one & only trip. I made them some Ts to help make their trip special.
> 
> Nade them these Minnie ear Ts-fun to make as they are something my youngest would never wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made them these (DD & I already had them).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made us all Epcot Flower Fest logo Ts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once my coworker had booked her trip I tried every day for a month to get us an ADR at CP before the park opened. Once I got that ADR I made us these Ts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the girls pillowcases for autographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a T for her DD of her favorite characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my DD of her favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And PJs for both girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great trip!  Weather was near perfect most of the trip. Crowds were manageable. My DD & I went to Splitzville and had a blast. And I booked a Bounceback for my entire family for August.



Everything looks great.


----------



## love to stitch

These aren't Disney but I thought I'd share my most recent sewing projects for the grandkids.
My granddaughter picked out the dress fabric and pattern from my stashes and helped cut it out. Then she informed me that I could finish it for her. The fabric for my grandson was also from my stash and he liked all the trucks.


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> Yay for a pin!  Have fun planning your Ressies!  I don't think you've been to Be Our Guest yet, right?  Do NOT miss it!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



We haven't been to BOG yet (it opened since the last time we were there). I don't know if we will get a dinner reservation though, the menu didn't look that appealing to us when we checked it out a couple of weeks ago. We may go at lunch time just to check out the place.



theworldneedscolor said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am a beginner sewer (made a few luggage tags, coin purses, etc.). Among other summer project s, I really want to make mag a little bag for my trading pins. I am not sure how to go about it though. Any ideas? I only have around fifteen pins, so it doesn't need to be huge.



Welcome. Are you looking for something closer to a pin board thing that clips to the belt (what some cast members use in lieu of the landyard) or something closer to a bag? If you are thinking about a bag, I would recommend the out and about zipper bag from youcanmakethis.com.



ivey_family said:


> So, I've been crazy busy the last few weeks getting ready for the craft show yesterday.  I'm happy to report that it went pretty well.  I made some money, so that's always nice.
> 
> Here's some pics of things I made and my table:
> 
> My table set up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to do craft shows regularly or not at this point.  It's an awful lot of work and just hasn't quite been as successful as I'd hoped.
> 
> Something exciting happened about two weeks ago.  I received an email from a local gift shop asking if she could buy some of my nursing covers!  She'd seen them on Etsy and she wanted to buy 5-6 at first.  I took in 10 so she could choose from all the fabrics.  She bought them all on the spot!  I came home and bought Embird right away.
> 
> (I did look at Embrilliance again, Jen, but they don't intend to offer digitizing capability which I plan to do in the future, so I went with Embird.   )
> 
> I pulled my first staying up late the night before an event to make clothes a couple week's ago.  We were going to a Tigers baseball game so I made a new shirt for my dd.  i think I purchased the designs at about midnight.   Here's her shirt and clippies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is at the game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here are the Mother's Day gifts I made for my mom, mil, dh's grandma and his aunts.  Burlap is messy!  I'm still cleaning fuzz off my cutting table!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my mil, but I plan to make one for our house too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I've got three pairs of shorts and 3-4 shirts to get done before we leave for the beach next Saturday.  Totally doable, right?
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Wow, you have been busy! I like how you had your booth set up, too bad the craft show didn't generate the amount of sales you would have liked. However, congrats on selling those nursing covers. I know you put a lot of work into making them! You DD looks cute with the new outfit. She must think you are the world's greatest mom by staying up and making something special for her. I like your Mother's Day gifts too. I just ended up making ITH bags.



lovesdumbo said:


> Purple ears-I used that tutorial to make a bag a few years ago. I'm sure you can make it to work for you.



Thanks for sharing that the tutorial worked for you. I know I will likely frankenpattern something but it's always good to know that the original pattern works!



lovesdumbo said:


> Love all the creations everyone has posted!!!  I just got back from a week at WDW. It was me & my youngest DD(10). A coworker and her DD(10) joined us for 5 nights. My coworker had not been in 22 years and this was to be her DDs one & only trip. I made them some Ts to help make their trip special.
> 
> Nade them these Minnie ear Ts-fun to make as they are something my youngest would never wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made them these (DD & I already had them).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made us all Epcot Flower Fest logo Ts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once my coworker had booked her trip I tried every day for a month to get us an ADR at CP before the park opened. Once I got that ADR I made us these Ts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the girls pillowcases for autographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a T for her DD of her favorite characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my DD of her favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And PJs for both girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great trip!  Weather was near perfect most of the trip. Crowds were manageable. My DD & I went to Splitzville and had a blast. And I booked a Bounceback for my entire family for August.



Looks like you were busy before the trip! Great job on all the outfits! I am glad to hear that everyone in your party had a great trip. I look forward to seeing what you make for the August trip!



DMGeurts said:


> Thanks for letting me know Flora...  Do you think it's worth all the $, time and effort to convert all the fonts I would need, or would you think I would just be better off purchasing a SE400, then I wouldn't have to put so much time into file converting?  I am just leaning towards buying the SE400...  The problem is, I had just gotten past the whole "maybe I should buy an embroidery machine stage" because I was functioning just fine with out one - still am.
> 
> Congrats on your discount for your December trip!  That's awesome!
> 
> D~



I think the biggest question is whether the machine is at a sufficiently good price to justify the additional outlay of $$ for the PED-Basic. There isn't "conversion" that needs to be done. I am pretty sure you just plug in the card writer into a USB port and slide the card in. It should work like a USB drive, so you just need to copy the files over.

We are super excited to get a discount for our December trip. Free dining may not be the best value for us (since we are only 2 adults and we can't eat as much as we used to ), but we are happy to take a discount whenever possible!



love to stitch said:


> These aren't Disney but I thought I'd share my most recent sewing projects for the grandkids.
> My granddaughter picked out the dress fabric and pattern from my stashes and helped cut it out. Then she informed me that I could finish it for her. The fabric for my grandson was also from my stash and he liked all the trucks.



The shirt and the dress look great. I am sure your grandchildren loved their new outfits!


----------



## lovesdumbo

DMGeurts said:


> Sorry to get rid of all your pictures, but I loved everything!  You do such a great job at applique, I am incredibly jealous.  I loved your fabric parings too and the pillow cases turned out great...  I just love that idea.
> 
> I am even more excited that you were able to get a bounce back for August - that is fantastic!  Looking sooo forward to meeting you!
> 
> D~


thanks!  It means a lot coming from you.  You can't be serious about being jealous!  You noticed I didn't post any close up pics of my appliqués?  Yours are always perfect in every stitch. Mine are far from perfect. I wish you lived closer so you could I could watch how you do it. 

Can't wait to meet you!  We had Emma's silhouette done last week. It came out great. 



love to stitch said:


> You have a very cute tomboy and her outfit is cute too. I like the bag too.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks great.


Thanks!  My little tomboy is getting so big. She not so much a tomboy anymore but still won't wear light pink.



love to stitch said:


> These aren't Disney but I thought I'd share my most recent sewing projects for the grandkids.
> My granddaughter picked out the dress fabric and pattern from my stashes and helped cut it out. Then she informed me that I could finish it for her. The fabric for my grandson was also from my stash and he liked all the trucks.


Love your bowling shirt-what little boy wouldn't love that!  Cute dress too. How great to use fabrics from your stash too!  I really need to use tons from my stash too!



PurpleEars said:


> We haven't been to BOG yet (it opened since the last time we were there). I don't know if we will get a dinner reservation though, the menu didn't look that appealing to us when we checked it out a couple of weeks ago. We may go at lunch time just to check out the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing that the tutorial worked for you. I know I will likely frankenpattern something but it's always good to know that the original pattern works!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you were busy before the trip! Great job on all the outfits! I am glad to hear that everyone in your party had a great trip. I look forward to seeing what you make for the August trip!


thanks!  I was very busy!  I'm not sure what I'll make for August. My older DD has ask for an Eeyore shirt. I also want to make my DS a freezer paper stencil T of Walt. And the kids have been wanting to make tie dye Ts. I've also always wanted to make my youngest a Slinky T. I should start thus weekend.

We went to Be Our Guest. It was OK. I'm glad you tried it but not disappointed that I didn't make a reservation for August. Our server was marginal so I'm sure that was one reason I wasn't overly impressed. I thought food was just OK too. Strawberry cupcake was great. I think we might try CS in August.


----------



## lovesdumbo

mommy2AbIzEli said:


> I love everything you made!! I'm so jealous!! Lol Loved the peace Mickey ears!! I'm so excited to go!!!
> 
> 
> I have a question. I've made some hairboww for orders this past weekend & was going to share some pics. Can I do that on my iPhone?



Thanks!

You can post from an iPhone. I'm posting from an iPad. You need to upload your photos to a website. You can do that with the photobucket ap. then you copy the "img" code to post the photos.


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You can post from an iPhone. I'm posting from an iPad. You need to upload your photos to a website. You can do that with the photobucket ap. then you copy the "img" code to post the photos.



Thank you I will try that. I've done that on other boards but thought there might be an easier way on the iPhone but I guess not!! Lol


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

I think I figured this out. Going to try & post pics for the first time.
I make hairbows. I just wanted to share some I made this weekend. 

These are some bows I made to match my girls' softball uniform & some friends tball/softball uniforms. 





These are just some bows that people had ordered from me. The bright colors are popular this year!!


----------



## love to stitch

mommy2AbIzEli said:


> I think I figured this out. Going to try & post pics for the first time.
> I make hairbows. I just wanted to share some I made this weekend.
> 
> These are some bows I made to match my girls' softball uniform & some friends tball/softball uniforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just some bows that people had ordered from me. The bright colors are popular this year!!



Those are great bows.


----------



## sewdisney

mommy2AbIzEli said:


> I think I figured this out. Going to try & post pics for the first time.
> I make hairbows. I just wanted to share some I made this weekend.
> 
> These are some bows I made to match my girls' softball uniform & some friends tball/softball uniforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just some bows that people had ordered from me. The bright colors are popular this year!!



Those are really cute.  I love the bright colors!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

This is the dress I just completed. K was not a cooperative model but I am still hoping to catch a pic. 

This is also a test to see if my image will work 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## babynala

lmb80129 said:


> Hi everyone.  My name is Laura and I have followed along your threads seeing all the fabulous creations!  I love everyone's Disney designs and am going to start making some things for my kids.  In the past, I've used a very old Bernina for sewing.  My family is getting me a Brother PE700 for Mother's Day and I would appreciate any advice on how to get started with it.  Anyone have any good websites or advice specific to a Brother embroidery machine?  Any advice on brands or types of thread or stabilizer that I should use?  Thanks so much!!!  I look forward to joining in!


How exciting that you got the new machine for Mother's Day.  Lots of folks use Marathon brand thread but others use other brands.  You might want to try a spool or two of a brand to see if you like it before you buy too much.  I think there are bunch of You Tube videos about the PE 700 but I don't have that machine so I am not sure.



PurpleEars said:


> Edit: I almost forgot to share this great news with all of you! We received a pin code for free dining for our December trip! I made the changes to our reservation today so we are officially on free dining trip #6. I guess I will have to study the menus before our 180 days!


 Free dining sounds yummy to me.  



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> We leave for WDW 3 wks from tonight! I'm so excited!! Cant wait til my mom gets back home on Monday so she can start sewing my kids outfits for the trip! She's the sewer & I make hairbows so I wil make bows to match the outfits! I am so excited if you can't tell!! Lol


 Your trip will be here before you know it.  Can't wait to see what you make.




aboveH20 said:


>


 



theworldneedscolor said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am a beginner sewer (made a few luggage tags, coin purses, etc.). Among other summer project s, I really want to make mag a little bag for my trading pins. I am not sure how to go about it though. Any ideas? I only have around fifteen pins, so it doesn't need to be huge.


Are you thinking of making a little purse with a flap?  You might try to decrease the size of a messenger bag to have it fit your needs.  Or use a bag that is slightly bigger then a coin purse.  Add a loop of ribbon and you can clip it to your pin trading lanyard.



ivey_family said:


> So, I've been crazy busy the last few weeks getting ready for the craft show yesterday.  I'm happy to report that it went pretty well.  I made some money, so that's always nice.
> 
> Here's some pics of things I made and my table:
> 
> Mug Rugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Country version of the towels I make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to do craft shows regularly or not at this point.  It's an awful lot of work and just hasn't quite been as successful as I'd hoped.
> 
> 
> Something exciting happened about two weeks ago.  I received an email from a local gift shop asking if she could buy some of my nursing covers!  She'd seen them on Etsy and she wanted to buy 5-6 at first.  I took in 10 so she could choose from all the fabrics.  She bought them all on the spot!  I came home and bought Embird right away.
> 
> (I did look at Embrilliance again, Jen, but they don't intend to offer digitizing capability which I plan to do in the future, so I went with Embird.   )
> 
> I pulled my first staying up late the night before an event to make clothes a couple week's ago.  We were going to a Tigers baseball game so I made a new shirt for my dd.  i think I purchased the designs at about midnight. Here's her shirt and clippies:
> And here she is at the game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here are the Mother's Day gifts I made for my mom, mil, dh's grandma and his aunts.  Burlap is messy!  I'm still cleaning fuzz off my cutting table!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I've got three pairs of shorts and 3-4 shirts to get done before we leave for the beach next Saturday.  Totally doable, right?
> 
> Regards,
> C.


The craft fair seems to have been a success except for the masks.  I'm sure you will be able to sell them on etsy, maybe as a lot for a birthday party favor or something.  Love seeing all your items on the table.  I have been making mug rugs and it is a fun little project.  Your DD looks so cute in her t-shirt and clippies!  Congrats on getting the order from the shop.  I hope you sell her lots more! The lawn flags look great.  Good luck on your beach outfits.  I'm sure they will be super cute.



lovesdumbo said:


> What a great photo!  Love all the shirts. Can't believe how big all the kids look. Love all the memory lane photos everyone posted.
> 
> Here's one of the first outfits I made. I started sewing so I could make my tomboy feminine outfits out of "boy" fabrics she would wear. I couldn't find a photo of the failed first outfit made using a commercial pattern. Then I started using Carla's patterns.


Ohhhh, how cute.  I love that outfit and your DD is so cute.  Good thing you figured out the sewing because I'm sure it was hard to find cute stuff for your DD to wear that didn't have princesses on it.



lovesdumbo said:


> Love all the creations everyone has posted!!!  I just got back from a week at WDW. It was me & my youngest DD(10). A coworker and her DD(10) joined us for 5 nights. My coworker had not been in 22 years and this was to be her DDs one & only trip. I made them some Ts to help make their trip special.
> 
> Nade them these Minnie ear Ts-fun to make as they are something my youngest would never wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made us all Epcot Flower Fest logo Ts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once my coworker had booked her trip I tried every day for a month to get us an ADR at CP before the park opened. Once I got that ADR I made us these Ts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the girls pillowcases for autographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a T for her DD of her favorite characters.
> 
> 
> We had a great trip!  Weather was near perfect most of the trip. Crowds were manageable. My DD & I went to Splitzville and had a blast. And I booked a Bounceback for my entire family for August.


 You were busy.  You made so many cute things.  The pillowcases were a great idea for autographs.  I'm glad you guys had a great trip and YEAH for the bounceback offer.  



love to stitch said:


> These aren't Disney but I thought I'd share my most recent sewing projects for the grandkids.
> My granddaughter picked out the dress fabric and pattern from my stashes and helped cut it out. Then she informed me that I could finish it for her. The fabric for my grandson was also from my stash and he liked all the trucks.


That pink dress is beautiful and I love the truck shirt.  You get bonus points for sewing from your stash!



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> I think I figured this out. Going to try & post pics for the first time.
> I make hairbows. I just wanted to share some I made this weekend.
> 
> These are some bows I made to match my girls' softball uniform & some friends tball/softball uniforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just some bows that people had ordered from me. The bright colors are popular this year!!


Cute bows, I really like the baseball ones. 



4HppyCamprs said:


> This is the dress I just completed. K was not a cooperative model but I am still hoping to catch a pic.
> 
> This is also a test to see if my image will work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Cute dress.


----------



## cogero

Carrie on the masks I may want to take 6 off your hands. I am thinking for gifts for Js class. I will pm you tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ivey_family

cogero said:


> Carrie on the masks I may want to take 6 off your hands. I am thinking for gifts for Js class. I will pm you tonight or tomorrow.



Great!  Thanks, Chiara!


----------



## DMGeurts

Super excited!!!

You all know me...  I don't sew on anything modern...

Well, you know that machine (the SE270D) my friend gave me to try out with a potential barter involved?  I had an idea for an auction bag I am making, where I could put a font on it...  So, I actually took the machine out for a test spin today, and I had my first font stitched out with in 15 minutes (and I've never touched this machine before)...  It was pretty cool.  Usually stitching out fonts takes me hours by hand.  

So, I am still back to my same dillema...  This machine only comes with 4 or 5 fonts built in, and none of them really "fit" me...  BUt I am now seriously contimplating a 440 so that I can at least stitch out words...

So, if I purchase a 440, would I need to purchase software to stitch the purchased letters together to create words with out rehooping?

Thanks!  

D~


----------



## ivey_family

PurpleEars said:


> We haven't been to BOG yet (it opened since the last time we were there). I don't know if we will get a dinner reservation though, the menu didn't look that appealing to us when we checked it out a couple of weeks ago. We may go at lunch time just to check out the place.



It's so worth seeing the inside, at least do lunch! We did both dinner and lunch and loved both.  My dh is a VERY picky eater, but he loved it.  (Not saying you're picky, just that he is.    )



lovesdumbo said:


> We went to Be Our Guest. It was OK. I'm glad you tried it but not disappointed that I didn't make a reservation for August. Our server was marginal so I'm sure that was one reason I wasn't overly impressed. I thought food was just OK too. Strawberry cupcake was great. I think we might try CS in August.



BOG was a near magical experiences for us last year, so it almost makes me sad to hear you didn't have a good experience there!  We don't think dining in MK is very good overall, so BOG really stands out to us.

I failed to quote all your pics.  Love the one of your little tomboy.  What a great idea to use a fabric she loved in a style you like!  Very cute!

All your shirts and other outfits for the trip look great!



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> I think I figured this out. Going to try & post pics for the first time.
> I make hairbows. I just wanted to share some I made this weekend.
> 
> These are some bows I made to match my girls' softball uniform & some friends tball/softball uniforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just some bows that people had ordered from me. The bright colors are popular this year!!



Very pretty!  Love those bright colors!



4HppyCamprs said:


> This is the dress I just completed. K was not a cooperative model but I am still hoping to catch a pic.
> 
> This is also a test to see if my image will work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Aww!  That is adorable!



DMGeurts said:


> Super excited!!!
> 
> You all know me...  I don't sew on anything modern...
> 
> Well, you know that machine (the SE270D) my friend gave me to try out with a potential barter involved?  I had an idea for an auction bag I am making, where I could put a font on it...  So, I actually took the machine out for a test spin today, and I had my first font stitched out with in 15 minutes (and I've never touched this machine before)...  It was pretty cool.  Usually stitching out fonts takes me hours by hand.
> 
> So, I am still back to my same dillema...  This machine only comes with 4 or 5 fonts built in, and none of them really "fit" me...  BUt I am now seriously contimplating a 440 so that I can at least stitch out words...
> 
> So, if I purchase a 440, would I need to purchase software to stitch the purchased letters together to create words with out rehooping?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> D~



I think there is a pretty inexpensive software (maybe $50) just for fonts that a lot of people use, but the name escapes me.  Hopefully someone else will know it.  Can't wait to see what you added words to!


*lovetostitch* I missed your quote of the vehicles shirt and pink dress.  Both are very nice!

Regards,
C.


----------



## PurpleEars

lovesdumbo said:


> thanks!  I was very busy!  I'm not sure what I'll make for August. My older DD has ask for an Eeyore shirt. I also want to make my DS a freezer paper stencil T of Walt. And the kids have been wanting to make tie dye Ts. I've also always wanted to make my youngest a Slinky T. I should start thus weekend.
> 
> We went to Be Our Guest. It was OK. I'm glad you tried it but not disappointed that I didn't make a reservation for August. Our server was marginal so I'm sure that was one reason I wasn't overly impressed. I thought food was just OK too. Strawberry cupcake was great. I think we might try CS in August.



It sounds like you have your orders for the August trip already! If you ended up trying BOG at lunch time in August, please let me know if you liked it since we are more likely to do a CS lunch there then a TS dinner.



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> I think I figured this out. Going to try & post pics for the first time.
> I make hairbows. I just wanted to share some I made this weekend.
> 
> These are some bows I made to match my girls' softball uniform & some friends tball/softball uniforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just some bows that people had ordered from me. The bright colors are popular this year!!



The bows look great! I am sure the girls look great with those bows and their uniforms.



4HppyCamprs said:


> This is the dress I just completed. K was not a cooperative model but I am still hoping to catch a pic.
> 
> This is also a test to see if my image will work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



The dress looks beautiful! You did a great job on it!



DMGeurts said:


> Super excited!!!
> 
> You all know me...  I don't sew on anything modern...
> 
> Well, you know that machine (the SE270D) my friend gave me to try out with a potential barter involved?  I had an idea for an auction bag I am making, where I could put a font on it...  So, I actually took the machine out for a test spin today, and I had my first font stitched out with in 15 minutes (and I've never touched this machine before)...  It was pretty cool.  Usually stitching out fonts takes me hours by hand.
> 
> So, I am still back to my same dillema...  This machine only comes with 4 or 5 fonts built in, and none of them really "fit" me...  BUt I am now seriously contimplating a 440 so that I can at least stitch out words...
> 
> So, if I purchase a 440, would I need to purchase software to stitch the purchased letters together to create words with out rehooping?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> D~



My understanding is that a 440 will still require software to put the purchased letters together. I am glad that you were able to use the 270D without problems. I wish I can help you with your decision, but I imagine you will be happy with whichever option you ended up getting.


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

Thank you everyone on the comments on the bows!! 





4HppyCamprs said:


> This is the dress I just completed. K was not a cooperative model but I am still hoping to catch a pic.
> 
> This is also a test to see if my image will work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Cute dress!!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Does anyone know where I could find some Minnie Dot fabric (with the large dots)?


----------



## goteamwood

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Does anyone know where I could find some Minnie Dot fabric (with the large dots)?



I've gotten large polka dot at Joann fabrics in red, pink, black, all with about quarter-stars dots.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lovesdumbo

mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Thank you I will try that. I've done that on other boards but thought there might be an easier way on the iPhone but I guess not!! Lol


I haven't tried the dis ap so I don't know if that makes it any easier. 



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> I think I figured this out. Going to try & post pics for the first time.
> I make hairbows. I just wanted to share some I made this weekend.
> 
> These are some bows I made to match my girls' softball uniform & some friends tball/softball uniforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just some bows that people had ordered from me. The bright colors are popular this year!!


Cute!



4HppyCamprs said:


> This is the dress I just completed. K was not a cooperative model but I am still hoping to catch a pic.
> 
> This is also a test to see if my image will work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


what a cute dress. I'm sure your model will love it. 



babynala said:


> Ohhhh, how cute.  I love that outfit and your DD is so cute.  Good thing you figured out the sewing because I'm sure it was hard to find cute stuff for your DD to wear that didn't have princesses on it.
> 
> 
> You were busy.  You made so many cute things.  The pillowcases were a great idea for autographs.  I'm glad you guys had a great trip and YEAH for the bounceback offer.


Thanks. My little tomboy is 10 now and has broadened her pallet of acceptable clothing.  I am a bit worried about what will happen when she outgrows girl clothes. She's very conservative. She wont wear the low rise jr jeans her sister loves. I even had to shop around for shorts for our trip. Even the Bermuda shorts this year are skinny legs which she hates. I don't blame her for just wanting a simple, "regular" pair of shorts that aren't low rise, aren't too short or too long. It's exactly what I want too.

Really looking forward to Aug. we bought DVC last Nov so the 2nd half of our trip will be on points at BWV. I book AKV with Bounceback for first half.





ivey_family said:


> It's so worth seeing the inside, at least do lunch! We did both dinner and lunch and loved both.  My dh is a VERY picky eater, but he loved it.  (Not saying you're picky, just that he is.    )
> 
> 
> 
> BOG was a near magical experiences for us last year, so it almost makes me sad to hear you didn't have a good experience there!  We don't think dining in MK is very good overall, so BOG really stands out to us.
> 
> I failed to quote all your pics.  Love the one of your little tomboy.  What a great idea to use a fabric she loved in a style you like!  Very cute!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Thanks!  I'll have to give BoG another try. I'm sure a different server would have made a difference and I would order differently. We went on Sat 5/4 and obviously booked way in advance. Then Disney announced the special May the 4th be with you fireworks at DHS that night which we really wanted to see. I'm sure worrying if we would make it to DHS took away from the meal too. The fireworks were awesome.



PurpleEars said:


> It sounds like you have your orders for the August trip already! If you ended up trying BOG at lunch time in August, please let me know if you liked it since we are more likely to do a CS lunch there then a TS dinner.


Will let you know what we think of CS there.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Thanks all  I am probably more excited than I should be but this is only the third item I have sewn and the from a pattern where I didn't have to call and ask MIL to explain what they were really trying to say in the instructions. I did it from start to finish on my own  there was a heck of a lot of gathering. Thank goodness someone on here gave the tip for anchoring the thread as a figure 8 on the needle!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## babynala

DMGeurts said:


> Super excited!!!
> 
> You all know me...  I don't sew on anything modern...
> 
> Well, you know that machine (the SE270D) my friend gave me to try out with a potential barter involved?  I had an idea for an auction bag I am making, where I could put a font on it...  So, I actually took the machine out for a test spin today, and I had my first font stitched out with in 15 minutes (and I've never touched this machine before)...  It was pretty cool.  Usually stitching out fonts takes me hours by hand.
> 
> So, I am still back to my same dillema...  This machine only comes with 4 or 5 fonts built in, and none of them really "fit" me...  BUt I am now seriously contimplating a 440 so that I can at least stitch out words...
> 
> So, if I purchase a 440, would I need to purchase software to stitch the purchased letters together to create words with out rehooping?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> D~


So glad you got it to work (and so quick).  Can't wait to see your bag.  I think the software Carrie is talking about might be Alpha Baker.  I am not familiar with it.  I am going to the Applique Conference this weekend and they have a class about that software that I want to attend.  Hopefully I can go and find out more about this software.  Does the 440 have the ability to edit designs on the machine?  I have a feeling you will need some kind of software.  



lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks. My little tomboy is 10 now and has broadened her pallet of acceptable clothing.  I am a bit worried about what will happen when she outgrows girl clothes. She's very conservative. She wont wear the low rise jr jeans her sister loves. I even had to shop around for shorts for our trip. Even the Bermuda shorts this year are skinny legs which she hates. I don't blame her for just wanting a simple, "regular" pair of shorts that aren't low rise, aren't too short or too long. It's exactly what I want too.
> 
> Really looking forward to Aug. we bought DVC last Nov so the 2nd half of our trip will be on points at BWV. I book AKV with Bounceback for first half.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'll have to give BoG another try. I'm sure a different server would have made a difference and I would order differently. We went on Sat 5/4 and obviously booked way in advance. Then Disney announced the special May the 4th be with you fireworks at DHS that night which we really wanted to see. I'm sure worrying if we would make it to DHS took away from the meal too. The fireworks were awesome.
> 
> Will let you know what we think of CS there.


So cool that you have DVC.  AKV will be awesome.  I hope you have a better experience with BoG.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Thanks all  I am probably extra excited but the dress is only the third outfit (4th thing altogether)I have sewn and the first that i was able to complete on my own without calling my MIL to translate the pattern. Super excited!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> It's so worth seeing the inside, at least do lunch! We did both dinner and lunch and loved both.  My dh is a VERY picky eater, but he loved it.  (Not saying you're picky, just that he is.    )
> 
> BOG was a near magical experiences for us last year, so it almost makes me sad to hear you didn't have a good experience there!  We don't think dining in MK is very good overall, so BOG really stands out to us.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I have to chuckle about the picky eater part. I know both DH and I are picky eaters and we are picky in different ways. 



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Does anyone know where I could find some Minnie Dot fabric (with the large dots)?



Joann's should have them. They are under a collection called Keepsake Calicos. I think the regular price is 5.99 a yard (but they are on sale at 30% off at the moment).



lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks. My little tomboy is 10 now and has broadened her pallet of acceptable clothing.  I am a bit worried about what will happen when she outgrows girl clothes. She's very conservative. She wont wear the low rise jr jeans her sister loves. I even had to shop around for shorts for our trip. Even the Bermuda shorts this year are skinny legs which she hates. I don't blame her for just wanting a simple, "regular" pair of shorts that aren't low rise, aren't too short or too long. It's exactly what I want too.
> 
> Really looking forward to Aug. we bought DVC last Nov so the 2nd half of our trip will be on points at BWV. I book AKV with Bounceback for first half.
> 
> Thanks!  I'll have to give BoG another try. I'm sure a different server would have made a difference and I would order differently. We went on Sat 5/4 and obviously booked way in advance. Then Disney announced the special May the 4th be with you fireworks at DHS that night which we really wanted to see. I'm sure worrying if we would make it to DHS took away from the meal too. The fireworks were awesome.
> 
> Will let you know what we think of CS there.



Sounds like your 10 year old is like me in terms of clothing choices. I guess you may have to make her clothes when she outgrows the girls' sizes. Fortunately baggy clothes were "in" when I was a teenager so I managed to get away with store bought clothing.

I am looking forward to your review of BoG!



4HppyCamprs said:


> Thanks all  I am probably more excited than I should be but this is only the third item I have sewn and the from a pattern where I didn't have to call and ask MIL to explain what they were really trying to say in the instructions. I did it from start to finish on my own  there was a heck of a lot of gathering. Thank goodness someone on here gave the tip for anchoring the thread as a figure 8 on the needle!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Congrats on making a dress from start to finish on your own! It is a big accomplishment. You did a great job and I hope you will continue to expand on your sewing skills!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

DMGeurts said:


> Super excited!!!
> 
> You all know me...  I don't sew on anything modern...
> 
> Well, you know that machine (the SE270D) my friend gave me to try out with a potential barter involved?  I had an idea for an auction bag I am making, where I could put a font on it...  So, I actually took the machine out for a test spin today, and I had my first font stitched out with in 15 minutes (and I've never touched this machine before)...  It was pretty cool.  Usually stitching out fonts takes me hours by hand.
> 
> So, I am still back to my same dillema...  This machine only comes with 4 or 5 fonts built in, and none of them really "fit" me...  BUt I am now seriously contimplating a 440 so that I can at least stitch out words...
> 
> So, if I purchase a 440, would I need to purchase software to stitch the purchased letters together to create words with out rehooping?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> D~



D~
I have used Embird for years they have a great design organizer that lets you see icons of the designs without opening each design.  You can merge fonts and designs and save in multiple formats.  You can also use it the rotate designs and mirror image.  It also has a design converter.  If you purchase a design in one format you can convert it to almost any other.  It comes with fonts and has 1000's of others to purchase as well.  But with the converter and being able to merge you can buy designs and fonts anywhere and use them together.  You can also buy plug ins for a font converter(keyboard fonts into embroidery fonts), digitizing and more.  You start with the basic and then add what and when you want(if you want more).  

It is easy to use and there are online support groups and tutorials that come with the purchase.  They are very helpful.  I bought it just for the conversion part as I have other digitizing software.  I have had it more than 12 years and I am still surprised at what I can do with it.  PM me if you have any more questions.  Sorry but I am unfamiliar with others.


----------



## cogero

Also the SE400 needs to plug into the laptop not a USB flash drive. 

It is a great little machine. I use Embird too and love it.


----------



## DMGeurts

lynnanddbyz said:


> D~
> I have used Embird for years they have a great design organizer that lets you see icons of the designs without opening each design.  You can merge fonts and designs and save in multiple formats.  You can also use it the rotate designs and mirror image.  It also has a design converter.  If you purchase a design in one format you can convert it to almost any other.  It comes with fonts and has 1000's of others to purchase as well.  But with the converter and being able to merge you can buy designs and fonts anywhere and use them together.  You can also buy plug ins for a font converter(keyboard fonts into embroidery fonts), digitizing and more.  You start with the basic and then add what and when you want(if you want more).
> 
> It is easy to use and there are online support groups and tutorials that come with the purchase.  They are very helpful.  I bought it just for the conversion part as I have other digitizing software.  I have had it more than 12 years and I am still surprised at what I can do with it.  PM me if you have any more questions.  Sorry but I am unfamiliar with others.



Thank you so much!  At this point in time, I am just not sure how much I want to invest in a machine + software???  It's such a fine line, because the bulk of my business would still be hand applique, and I would only use an embroidery machine for accents on a bag, and not for the main applique...  So, I find it hard to justify the cost of an embroidery machine + software, when the total cost of BOTH my machines combined was $75.    GAH!!!  I think I go through this every few months, but now I am REALLY going through it, because I am using one, and I can see how useful it would be for me.  



cogero said:


> Also the SE400 needs to plug into the laptop not a USB flash drive.
> 
> It is a great little machine. I use Embird too and love it.



OK - this is good info - thanks Chiara...  I was under the impression that the 400 had a USB port too...  Hmmm...  Well, that definately brings me back to the 770...

I thought I would post pictures of my first endeavor with this loaned machine...
















And then...  *FLORA and DIANE...*  Thank you so much for your recent conversation about this machine, I went back and read all of it...  Flora, I discovered the same problems with my Embroidery cone attachment, and thankfully the thread stand - I barely made it through security with last summer in Charlotte - came in handy...  I probably never would have thought to use that, if it wasn't for your picture.  So, thanks a million!  






And finally - I have to show my latest bag, because I am in LOVE with it...  I am so in love with it - that it's been added to my "wanted" items for our trip...  If I can find the time to make the other 10 million items on that list first...  
















Thanks for looking everyone - and thanks for all the advice lately.  

D~


----------



## ivey_family

D!!!  Jiminy!!!  I'm in love!!!!  They just keep getting more amazing!


Regards,
C.


----------



## ColonelHathi

4HppyCamprs said:


> This is the dress I just completed. K was not a cooperative model but I am still hoping to catch a pic.
> 
> This is also a test to see if my image will work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Saw this dress and had to post!  I love this butterfly fabric!!!  I just finished the Grace Dress from YCMT for my niece (18mos) using this same fabric and some purple.  I had left over fabric from another Grace Dress that I am making for DD with this same fabric as one of the ruffles.  Oiy, those ruffles take a while.  

I really like the pattern you used though, looks very comfy!  Which pattern is it, I think I have seen it around?

Here's a couple of pictures of the Grace dress I made for DN. I hand-appliqued the butterfly's on with my machine, 1st time using my machine for the applique. Labor of love:


----------



## lmb80129

babynala said:


> How exciting that you got the new machine for Mother's Day.  Lots of folks use Marathon brand thread but others use other brands.  You might want to try a spool or two of a brand to see if you like it before you buy too much.  I think there are bunch of You Tube videos about the PE 700 but I don't have that machine so I am not sure.



Where is the best place to get Marathon thread?  I looked on Amazon but didn't see it.  Any supply or other thread brand suggestions for items found on Amazon? I love Amazon prime and having supplies show up at my door in 2 days!  Still haven't pulled the machine out the box.  Guess I'm a little overwhelmed at getting started!


----------



## PurpleEars

DMGeurts said:


> I thought I would post pictures of my first endeavor with this loaned machine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then...  *FLORA and DIANE...*  Thank you so much for your recent conversation about this machine, I went back and read all of it...  Flora, I discovered the same problems with my Embroidery cone attachment, and thankfully the thread stand - I barely made it through security with last summer in Charlotte - came in handy...  I probably never would have thought to use that, if it wasn't for your picture.  So, thanks a million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - I have to show my latest bag, because I am in LOVE with it...  I am so in love with it - that it's been added to my "wanted" items for our trip...  If I can find the time to make the other 10 million items on that list first...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking everyone - and thanks for all the advice lately.
> 
> D~



Thanks for sharing pictures of your project! It looks fantastic and I hope it generated lots of bits for the auction. I am glad that my thread stand trick worked for you. I guess I am simply too cheap to buy small spools of thread!



ColonelHathi said:


> Saw this dress and had to post!  I love this butterfly fabric!!!  I just finished the Grace Dress from YCMT for my niece (18mos) using this same fabric and some purple.  I had left over fabric from another Grace Dress that I am making for DD with this same fabric as one of the ruffles.  Oiy, those ruffles take a while.
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of the Grace dress I made for DN. I hand-appliqued the butterfly's on with my machine, 1st time using my machine for the applique. Labor of love:



You did a beautiful job with the Grace dress. I made a couple of them for a recent Give but I cheated and didn't do the ruffles on the back. The butterflies are beautiful!



lmb80129 said:


> Where is the best place to get Marathon thread?  I looked on Amazon but didn't see it.  Any supply or other thread brand suggestions for items found on Amazon? I love Amazon prime and having supplies show up at my door in 2 days!  Still haven't pulled the machine out the box.  Guess I'm a little overwhelmed at getting started!



I bought them straight from Marathon's website (marathon.com).


----------



## sewdisney

ColonelHathi said:


> Saw this dress and had to post!  I love this butterfly fabric!!!  I just finished the Grace Dress from YCMT for my niece (18mos) using this same fabric and some purple.  I had left over fabric from another Grace Dress that I am making for DD with this same fabric as one of the ruffles.  Oiy, those ruffles take a while.
> 
> I really like the pattern you used though, looks very comfy!  Which pattern is it, I think I have seen it around?
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of the Grace dress I made for DN. I hand-appliqued the butterfly's on with my machine, 1st time using my machine for the applique. Labor of love:



Beautiful dress!  I love the butterflies - Incredible job! I can't believe it was your first time with the machine applique!


----------



## pyrxtc

So many tons of things have been posted and all I did was go to Texas to see my new house and I missed so much ! Everything looks so amazing and I can't wait to make more things but I don't think I will be doing any more of my own stuff anytime soon. Maybe I will make a nursing cover for my sister since she had her baby last week and I didn't want to leave when I visited. My new niece is so cute ! Me with my two nieces.



I also gave my brother my other nieces outfits for her birthday. I tried them on her and they fit her perfectly. 



I sent my brother home with all 3 things and when I made the offer to my SIL to ask her photographer if she would trade the tutu and tulle dress for photographs, she responded that she didn't know she had them. She had seen the pic on facebook but didn't realize that I made them for her DD and it was at her house. She is looking forward to when her DH finally gives the box to her.

Texas is wonderful and I can't wait to go, I might be saying the opposite in a year or two but so far I love it ! My new house is gorgeous and passed inspections with only little things like burnt bulbs, nothing major. I even got to hit a moving sale and brought home about 50 yards of fabric that I only paid $20 for. Most are 1 and 2 yard increments but I got 5 or 6 3-5 yard pieces of some great colors and designs including some cars and some Rudolph. It's a pity it will all get packed away for the move before I use any of it. My new sewing room is huge though and really tall ceiling so it will be fun to decorate.

All these upcoming Disney trips are making me want to go too. I received a Figment my DS designed in my email yesterday. He sent it to me about 17 months ago when we were in Epcot for Christmas 2011. It was delayed a little bit.


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

DMGeurts said:


> Thank you so much!  At this point in time, I am just not sure how much I want to invest in a machine + software???  It's such a fine line, because the bulk of my business would still be hand applique, and I would only use an embroidery machine for accents on a bag, and not for the main applique...  So, I find it hard to justify the cost of an embroidery machine + software, when the total cost of BOTH my machines combined was $75.    GAH!!!  I think I go through this every few months, but now I am REALLY going through it, because I am using one, and I can see how useful it would be for me.
> 
> 
> 
> OK - this is good info - thanks Chiara...  I was under the impression that the 400 had a USB port too...  Hmmm...  Well, that definately brings me back to the 770...
> 
> I thought I would post pictures of my first endeavor with this loaned machine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then...  *FLORA and DIANE...*  Thank you so much for your recent conversation about this machine, I went back and read all of it...  Flora, I discovered the same problems with my Embroidery cone attachment, and thankfully the thread stand - I barely made it through security with last summer in Charlotte - came in handy...  I probably never would have thought to use that, if it wasn't for your picture.  So, thanks a million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - I have to show my latest bag, because I am in LOVE with it...  I am so in love with it - that it's been added to my "wanted" items for our trip...  If I can find the time to make the other 10 million items on that list first...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking everyone - and thanks for all the advice lately.
> 
> D~



Cute bag!!!!

I am excited my mom is back home & she is starting sewing tomorrow on my kids Disney outfits!!!!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

ColonelHathi said:


> Saw this dress and had to post!  I love this butterfly fabric!!!  I just finished the Grace Dress from YCMT for my niece (18mos) using this same fabric and some purple.  I had left over fabric from another Grace Dress that I am making for DD with this same fabric as one of the ruffles.  Oiy, those ruffles take a while.
> 
> I really like the pattern you used though, looks very comfy!  Which pattern is it, I think I have seen it around?
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of the Grace dress I made for DN. I hand-appliqued the butterfly's on with my machine, 1st time using my machine for the applique. Labor of love:
> 
> http://s269.photobucket.com/user/honeybun_1008/media/photo2_zps6ac8e954.jpg.html
> http://s269.photobucket.com/user/honeybun_1008/media/photo_zps2c140064.jpg.html



The pattern is simplicity 1669. Dd is 21 months but is comfortably in the 18 month size (large here). I love this style of dress so I hope I can find something similar in a bigger size.

I love seeing how you used the same fabric, what fun!! Those ruffles and appliqués are a labor of love for sure! Love that you used the butterflies for the appliqué what a great idea!

I love this fabric and I just couldn't resist it. I also bought some lilac with dragonflies. It called my name lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## love to stitch

4HppyCamprs said:


> This is the dress I just completed. K was not a cooperative model but I am still hoping to catch a pic.
> 
> This is also a test to see if my image will work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



The dress is very pretty.



ColonelHathi said:


> Saw this dress and had to post!  I love this butterfly fabric!!!  I just finished the Grace Dress from YCMT for my niece (18mos) using this same fabric and some purple.  I had left over fabric from another Grace Dress that I am making for DD with this same fabric as one of the ruffles.  Oiy, those ruffles take a while.
> 
> I really like the pattern you used though, looks very comfy!  Which pattern is it, I think I have seen it around?
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of the Grace dress I made for DN. I hand-appliqued the butterfly's on with my machine, 1st time using my machine for the applique. Labor of love:



Very pretty and the butterflies look great.



pyrxtc said:


> So many tons of things have been posted and all I did was go to Texas to see my new house and I missed so much ! Everything looks so amazing and I can't wait to make more things but I don't think I will be doing any more of my own stuff anytime soon. Maybe I will make a nursing cover for my sister since she had her baby last week and I didn't want to leave when I visited. My new niece is so cute ! Me with my two nieces.
> 
> 
> 
> I also gave my brother my other nieces outfits for her birthday. I tried them on her and they fit her perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent my brother home with all 3 things and when I made the offer to my SIL to ask her photographer if she would trade the tutu and tulle dress for photographs, she responded that she didn't know she had them. She had seen the pic on facebook but didn't realize that I made them for her DD and it was at her house. She is looking forward to when her DH finally gives the box to her.
> 
> Texas is wonderful and I can't wait to go, I might be saying the opposite in a year or two but so far I love it ! My new house is gorgeous and passed inspections with only little things like burnt bulbs, nothing major. I even got to hit a moving sale and brought home about 50 yards of fabric that I only paid $20 for. Most are 1 and 2 yard increments but I got 5 or 6 3-5 yard pieces of some great colors and designs including some cars and some Rudolph. It's a pity it will all get packed away for the move before I use any of it. My new sewing room is huge though and really tall ceiling so it will be fun to decorate.
> 
> All these upcoming Disney trips are making me want to go too. I received a Figment my DS designed in my email yesterday. He sent it to me about 17 months ago when we were in Epcot for Christmas 2011. It was delayed a little bit.



So cute!

I think I lost the quote for the Jiminy bag project, it looks great.


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

My mom is sewing!!! Yeah!!! Excited!!! 2 weeks from tomorrow we leave!!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> So many tons of things have been posted and all I did was go to Texas to see my new house and I missed so much ! Everything looks so amazing and I can't wait to make more things but I don't think I will be doing any more of my own stuff anytime soon. Maybe I will make a nursing cover for my sister since she had her baby last week and I didn't want to leave when I visited. My new niece is so cute ! Me with my two nieces.
> 
> 
> 
> I also gave my brother my other nieces outfits for her birthday. I tried them on her and they fit her perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent my brother home with all 3 things and when I made the offer to my SIL to ask her photographer if she would trade the tutu and tulle dress for photographs, she responded that she didn't know she had them. She had seen the pic on facebook but didn't realize that I made them for her DD and it was at her house. She is looking forward to when her DH finally gives the box to her.
> 
> Texas is wonderful and I can't wait to go, I might be saying the opposite in a year or two but so far I love it ! My new house is gorgeous and passed inspections with only little things like burnt bulbs, nothing major. I even got to hit a moving sale and brought home about 50 yards of fabric that I only paid $20 for. Most are 1 and 2 yard increments but I got 5 or 6 3-5 yard pieces of some great colors and designs including some cars and some Rudolph. It's a pity it will all get packed away for the move before I use any of it. My new sewing room is huge though and really tall ceiling so it will be fun to decorate.
> 
> All these upcoming Disney trips are making me want to go too. I received a Figment my DS designed in my email yesterday. He sent it to me about 17 months ago when we were in Epcot for Christmas 2011. It was delayed a little bit.



Welcome back. I am happy to hear that you like your new house and you will get a new sewing room! Your nieces look cute!



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> My mom is sewing!!! Yeah!!! Excited!!! 2 weeks from tomorrow we leave!!!!



How exciting! Please don't forget to post the pictures!


----------



## ColonelHathi

4HppyCamprs said:
			
		

> Thanks all  I am probably extra excited but the dress is only the third outfit (4th thing altogether)I have sewn and the first that i was able to complete on my own without calling my MIL to translate the pattern. Super excited!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Oh that's even better! I just started sewing last summer, so I'm right there with ya.  It's so addictive when you have a little girl to sew for!!! Try twirl skirts, they are super easy and fun to make. I started sewing by making DD an easy shirt followed by 3 skirts, one after another.

BTW, I am still calling my mom to translate or when things get extra tricky, but SO gratifying when I can conquer things for the 1st time - like zippers, button holes and machine appliqué. 

Thanks for the pattern #, I'll have to check it out to see if it comes in big girl sizes. DD is a string bean for her age (4) and already in size 6. :S


----------



## dianemom2

Just stopping by to post a quick hello.  The girls did a fantastic job at their bat mitzvah last weekend.  I was so proud of them.  The party also went off without a hitch.  We still have a house full of company and will for another  several days.  Then they will start departing for home.  Hopefully I can catch up on here in the next few days.  

D- I saw that you might be getting an embroidery machine.  Even if you do your appliques by hand, the help with the lettering will be fantastic!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

ColonelHathi said:


> Oh that's even better! I just started sewing last summer, so I'm right there with ya.  It's so addictive when you have a little girl to sew for!!! Try twirl skirts, they are super easy and fun to make. I started sewing by making DD an easy shirt followed by 3 skirts, one after another.
> 
> BTW, I am still calling my mom to translate or when things get extra tricky, but SO gratifying when I can conquer things for the 1st time - like zippers, button holes and machine appliqué.
> 
> Thanks for the pattern #, I'll have to check it out to see if it comes in big girl sizes. DD is a string bean for her age (4) and already in size 6. :S



Thanks  do you know what easy shirt you did? The first thing I made was a bubble skirt from a tutorial. Then the part where I did things backward lol I took on "hand appliqueing". Turned out pretty decent for zero previous sewing experience (does sewing on a button count?) then I picked a really cute outfit that had a zipper and lots of gathering and tiny armholes that also needed gathering. My MIL guided me and helped with the cap sleeves but I did it! She said I picked a pretty difficult one for my first. I have not done button holes yet but I think that is in my near future. So far I have done snaps on the few things that called for buttons. 

Glad I am not the only one that has to call for translation! Sometimes it seems as if the skipped important words and the pictures don't make up for those words!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ColonelHathi

4HppyCamprs said:


> Thanks  do you know what easy shirt you did? The first thing I made was a bubble skirt from a tutorial. Then the part where I did things backward lol I took on "hand appliqueing". Turned out pretty decent for zero previous sewing experience (does sewing on a button count?) then I picked a really cute outfit that had a zipper and lots of gathering and tiny armholes that also needed gathering. My MIL guided me and helped with the cap sleeves but I did it! She said I picked a pretty difficult one for my first. I have not done button holes yet but I think that is in my near future. So far I have done snaps on the few things that called for buttons.
> 
> Glad I am not the only one that has to call for translation! Sometimes it seems as if the skipped important words and the pictures don't make up for those words!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I purchased a tutorial from the Etsy shop "toosweetspatterns" - sugar ruffle tank.  The first attempt I sewed the front and back panels together the wrong way, so it was too skinny (oops) , but once I figured that out, I made her 2 more eventually.  The tutorial has several sizes, I bought the lager sizes for DD and adjusted down a bit since she was 5T at the time.  It is super cute.  I remember being so intimidated by the ruffle at the top.  Now I love ruffles, but man, they are a killer on a size 6 Grace ruffle dress!  

Here's the Tink top I made with the pattern for our Disney trip:




Oh and button holes are crazy - I took out like 10 sets of stitches on the button holes before being satisfied with the placement!  I need more practice on those for sure!  (none on the shirt above, but they are on the Grace dress pattern)

The gathering I haven't conquered quite yet.  I did a VERY tricky Kwik Sew dress pattern where I added gathers. I ended up needing my mom's help on the gathers and zipper appearance (Belle-inspired sundress), and in the end it's still too big/wide in the bodice for DD.

Hand (hand) appliqueing is super fun, and I've done some of that before taking on a sewing machine, now I am on to conquering hand (sewing machine) appliqueing.  It's much more tricky, but love that it can be done much more quickly.  I see so many embroidered designs on here, that I just can't resist trying it out on my own when I can.  Plus my mom has a (fancy) embroidery machine but lives 3 states away.  I love to just buy embroidery designs and have her send them to me to sew on things so I don't have to worry about her placement of said designs, etc.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

***Warning Vent**
Sorry to blow off steam here but knew you guys would understand.  I have heard all of you ladies voice your dislike of your local Joann's store over the years and thought how nice mine was.  Big Joanns Etc.  We moved last summer and had a tiny store in an OLD run down shopping center.  But they were putting a new one in our mall.  YEAH.  Well when the new one opened they only had about half the fabric selection the store is now full of "craft" and scrapbooking supplies.  The staff are clueless and rude.  They never have the sale signs up and when they do they may be from 2 or more weeks ago.  

You may think I exaggerate but today I went to buy quilt batting by the yard only had one wide enough for a king size quilt.  I had the cutting lady check the price before she cut it.  The signs said $5.99 a yard it rang up $10.99 on sale.  the whole area with batting had sale signs everywhere.  Cutting lady could not figure out what was wrong called a manager.  She could not figure what was wrong but said she could not give me the price on any of the signs because they were all ringing wrong.  She said I had to wait until Monday (3 days) until a regular manager came in and she if she could figure it out.

Really.  I was so mad I told her forget it.  That is the ONLY fabric store within and hour of here.  I guess I will have to start ordering fabric online.  I hate not to feel the fabric before I buy and hate to pay shipping.  Any way as I am leaving I look real close at the signs.  Some listed the sale date ending on 5-4 two weeks ago and the others said 5-11.  All still up but nothing for this week anywhere I saw in the store.  

Rant over sorry.  I did call customer service when I got home.  They will report it to the district manager.


----------



## goteamwood

lynnanddbyz said:


> ***Warning Vent**
> Sorry to blow off steam here but knew you guys would understand.  I have heard all of you ladies voice your dislike of your local Joann's store over the years and thought how nice mine was.  Big Joanns Etc.  We moved last summer and had a tiny store in an OLD run down shopping center.  But they were putting a new one in our mall.  YEAH.  Well when the new one opened they only had about half the fabric selection the store is now full of "craft" and scrapbooking supplies.  The staff are clueless and rude.  They never have the sale signs up and when they do they may be from 2 or more weeks ago.
> 
> You may think I exaggerate but today I went to buy quilt batting by the yard only had one wide enough for a king size quilt.  I had the cutting lady check the price before she cut it.  The signs said $5.99 a yard it rang up $10.99 on sale.  the whole area with batting had sale signs everywhere.  Cutting lady could not figure out what was wrong called a manager.  She could not figure what was wrong but said she could not give me the price on any of the signs because they were all ringing wrong.  She said I had to wait until Monday (3 days) until a regular manager came in and she if she could figure it out.
> 
> Really.  I was so mad I told her forget it.  That is the ONLY fabric store within and hour of here.  I guess I will have to start ordering fabric online.  I hate not to feel the fabric before I buy and hate to pay shipping.  Any way as I am leaving I look real close at the signs.  Some listed the sale date ending on 5-4 two weeks ago and the others said 5-11.  All still up but nothing for this week anywhere I saw in the store.
> 
> Rant over sorry.  I did call customer service when I got home.  They will report it to the district manager.



I order a fair amount online because I can't take my whirling dervish children to the fabric store most of the time or they wreck the place... I have used fabric.com and fatquartershop most, FQS is all very great quality quilt fabric, and they ship super fast. Fabric.com ships a lot slower and has a little of everything. They ship free over $35 which I NEVER have a hard time finding $35 worth of fabric I "need" and they have a decent amount of Disney/character stuff, and their prices are good.


----------



## ColonelHathi

lynnanddbyz said:


> ***Warning Vent**
> Sorry to blow off steam here but knew you guys would understand.  I have heard all of you ladies voice your dislike of your local Joann's store over the years and thought how nice mine was.  Big Joanns Etc.  We moved last summer and had a tiny store in an OLD run down shopping center.  But they were putting a new one in our mall.  YEAH.  Well when the new one opened they only had about half the fabric selection the store is now full of "craft" and scrapbooking supplies.  The staff are clueless and rude.  They never have the sale signs up and when they do they may be from 2 or more weeks ago.
> 
> You may think I exaggerate but today I went to buy quilt batting by the yard only had one wide enough for a king size quilt.  I had the cutting lady check the price before she cut it.  The signs said $5.99 a yard it rang up $10.99 on sale.  the whole area with batting had sale signs everywhere.  Cutting lady could not figure out what was wrong called a manager.  She could not figure what was wrong but said she could not give me the price on any of the signs because they were all ringing wrong.  She said I had to wait until Monday (3 days) until a regular manager came in and she if she could figure it out.
> 
> Really.  I was so mad I told her forget it.  That is the ONLY fabric store within and hour of here.  I guess I will have to start ordering fabric online.  I hate not to feel the fabric before I buy and hate to pay shipping.  Any way as I am leaving I look real close at the signs.  Some listed the sale date ending on 5-4 two weeks ago and the others said 5-11.  All still up but nothing for this week anywhere I saw in the store.
> 
> Rant over sorry.  I did call customer service when I got home.  They will report it to the district manager.



I have a nice Joann near me, chaotic and busy, but nice.  We get folks from ALL over so it's crazy chaotic when there is a good sale.  Fabric though, meh. I prefer to hit up Hobby Lobby when visiting my ILs in IA (4 hours away) or better yet, Fields in West MI when visiting my family (12 hour drive, once every other year or so) - so I can feel your pain.     Do you have any quilt shops nearby for the batting?


----------



## smittette

lynnanddbyz said:


> ***Warning Vent**


 Sorry about your Joann's. We love ours. They do have about half the store in craft stuff, but I like craft stuff so...




ColonelHathi said:


> unrelated quote



I wanted to say how cute the ruffled dress with the butterflies is, but somehow there was no quote button  so I just grabbed this one instead.


----------



## disneychic2

smittette said:


> Double thank you to "whomever" Great idea!
> 
> Ok, gotta rant -
> I took the day off of sewing to take my husband's car to get a tune-up and oil change (We're driving his car to Florida, and he wanted me to get it done so we wouldn't run out of time - What does he think, that I'm a procrastinator, oh, wait, I am) Anyhoo, I posted earlier how I can hear my Cinderella fabric calling my name. Well, now I'm stuck an hour from home in a hotel for the night (a treat in any other circumstance) because they didn't put any oil BACK in the car!!!! Hubby thinks they left the plug off, but the end result is the same. No sewing for me!
> Actually, my mother's brand new Ellissimo is in the car; along with some cute red fabric with white polka dots that I couldn't resist today. If the dang thing wasn't so heavy, I'd go get it and spend my night having a ball.



Sorry you got stranded unexpectedly. Hope your car recovered!

I have machine envy when it comes to the Ellissimo! I love that machine and hope to have one some day.



HeatherSue said:


> I'm just checking in since I haven't posted in quite a while!! The ladies on this thread (including my dear sister, teresajoy) got me sewing in 2007 and have led me to a wonderful career in digitizing embroidery designs!  I'm so thankful to everyone for their encouragement through the years!!  I love the Disboutiquers!



I just joined this wonderful group about a year and a half ago and have loved being a part of it. One of the best things about it was finding out about you and your fabulous designs! I got my embroidery machine in January and have bought many of your designs and been delighted with every one. They stitch out beautifully! Thank you!!



lnhstl said:


> Hello Disboutiquers!!! First time poster here. I found out about Disboutiquers through one of mom2rtk's trip reports and thought I would join in the fun!
> 
> So without further ado here are some projects I just made. We are going on our first ever family WDW trip in 2 weeks and I have made two of each of the following dresses for my twin daughters. The dresses, as well as the entire trip, is a complete surprise for them, so it has been a challenge to work on the dresses while they're at school and hide the material before they get home.
> 
> For our first MK day, when we plan to meet Merida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our second MK day when we have breakfast reservations at CRT:



Very nice work! I love them! Have a magical trip!



goteamwood said:


> Great job. I can't imagine keeping it a surprise while sewing two of everything. I have twin boys so making two of each thing seems totally normal to me, when I just sew one I feel off my routine... I am sure you girls will love the surprise and the dresses!
> 
> 
> *It really is a gateway drug, this thread. I too have added an embroidery machine (2 actually...) in the just-under-a-year I have been hanging around. Not to mention a small fortune in embroidery designs, enough fabric to make a slipcover for a small continent and the unending desire to go back to WDW and so we are planning another trip. ENABLERS, all of you!
> *
> I just got my 1st order (speaking of addictions.) from Girl Charlee for knits to make shirts for my boys for the trip. Branching out from my beloved bowling shirts, gasp! (I have at least 1 set of those in the agenda though, worry you not!)  I really want to do Be Our Guest for their birthday, but even if we can't get a dinner reservation I am hoping we can do lunch. Anyway, I also got the "Jackson" raglan pattern from Funktional threads to try out. It seems to have a lot of great upcycling potential too. The knits are in the washer so I doubt I will get going on them tonight and tomorrow we have plans all day... Darn real life getting in the way of my sewing!



You crack me up...but speak the truth!!



brooke789 said:


> Anyone made kids capes?  If so, done anything Disney theme.  My DD has been wearing a bag (cloth shopping bag) around her neck and calling it her cape.  I'm thinking I should buy/make them (twins) one for their birthday.
> 
> Side note -- 10 days until our FIRST trip to WDW!!  Can't wait!



Hope you're having fun on your trip! I made capes for my grandchildren and here is the tutorial I used as a jumping off place:
http://www.howdoesshe.com/super-hero-cape/

And here are a couple of the capes I made:







Hope this helps!


[QUOTE And finally, here are the Mother's Day gifts I made for my mom, mil, dh's grandma and his aunts.  Burlap is messy!  I'm still cleaning fuzz off my cutting table!





This is for my mil, but I plan to make one for our house too:





Now, I've got three pairs of shorts and 3-4 shirts to get done before we leave for the beach next Saturday.  Totally doable, right?  

Regards,
C.[/QUOTE]

I lost most of your quote, but everything is wonderful. Great job! Hope you got everything done for your beach trip tomorrow.



lovesdumbo said:


> Love all the creations everyone has posted!!!  I just got back from a week at WDW. It was me & my youngest DD(10). A coworker and her DD(10) joined us for 5 nights. My coworker had not been in 22 years and this was to be her DDs one & only trip. I made them some Ts to help make their trip special.
> 
> Nade them these Minnie ear Ts-fun to make as they are something my youngest would never wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made them these (DD & I already had them).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made us all Epcot Flower Fest logo Ts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once my coworker had booked her trip I tried every day for a month to get us an ADR at CP before the park opened. Once I got that ADR I made us these Ts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a T for her DD of her favorite characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my DD of her favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great trip!  Weather was near perfect most of the trip. Crowds were manageable. My DD & I went to Splitzville and had a blast. And I booked a Bounceback for my entire family for August.



Busy lady!! Everything is fabulous and I'm sure your friend and her DD loved everything you made for them. I'm so glad you had a great trip and have another one to look forward to. That always helps when you're feeling sad about leaving to know you're coming back.



love to stitch said:


> These aren't Disney but I thought I'd share my most recent sewing projects for the grandkids.
> My granddaughter picked out the dress fabric and pattern from my stashes and helped cut it out. Then she informed me that I could finish it for her. The fabric for my grandson was also from my stash and he liked all the trucks.



Very pretty dress. Love the fabric. Ditto for the grandson, well, maybe not pretty, but love the fabric and you did a great job! Way to use your stash.



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> I think I figured this out. Going to try & post pics for the first time.
> I make hairbows. I just wanted to share some I made this weekend.
> 
> These are some bows I made to match my girls' softball uniform & some friends tball/softball uniforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just some bows that people had ordered from me. The bright colors are popular this year!!



Love these!! Good job!


I am so frustrated!! I replied to a bunch of quotes and when I entered it, I lost everything I had typed. I just tried to re-type everything and find I lost several of the original quotes I had commented on. Oh well, I'll just go with what I've got here. 

I'm in Texas visiting my sister and will finally be back home on Monday. I got so far behind while I was gone, but there have been so many wonderful things made. I just love seeing everything! And Flora, I just wanted to say, DO NOT miss BOG when you go, even if it's just for lunch. We loved both lunch and dinner. I had the steak for dinner and it was fabulous! I can't recommend it enough!

D~ I lost your quote, but I love the new bag! As usual. And I hope you'll be able to make a decision regarding the embroidery machine. I couldn't believe you were contemplating coming to the dark side.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Oh My...on page one I said I'd keep up this time around.  Don't know how you got up to page 19 before I checked in again.    A lot of cute stuff posted 

Sheila


----------



## lynnanddbyz

goteamwood said:


> I order a fair amount online because I can't take my whirling dervish children to the fabric store most of the time or they wreck the place... I have used fabric.com and fatquartershop most, FQS is all very great quality quilt fabric, and they ship super fast. Fabric.com ships a lot slower and has a little of everything. They ship free over $35 which I NEVER have a hard time finding $35 worth of fabric I "need" and they have a decent amount of Disney/character stuff, and their prices are good.



Thanks I will have to check out fatquartershop I have never heard of them.  I have used fabric.com before but I never know the fabric quality.  Sometimes the quality is great and others not so much.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Oh my gosh, Oh my gosh!!!  I LOOOOVE fatquartershop.com!!!!!!!  Thank you Thank you for telling me about it.  Moda and Michael Miller and more!!!!  And I found Minnie dot on clearance from moda  here is the link.

http://www.fatquartershop.com/store...e_id=499&page_id=23&Item_ID=79656&Parent_Ids=

Lots of sales I am hooked! I will have to slow down.  I am seeing all kinds of clothes for Disney.  I even found potato head fabric on clearance.  Thank you ladies.  My pocketbook is not so happy.  I will have to budget a little at a time for the trip this fall and other stuff too.


----------



## goteamwood

lynnanddbyz said:


> Oh my gosh, Oh my gosh!!!  I LOOOOVE fatquartershop.com!!!!!!!  Thank you Thank you for telling me about it.  Moda and Michael Miller and more!!!!  And I found Minnie dot on clearance from moda  here is the link.
> 
> http://www.fatquartershop.com/store/stores_app/Browse_Item_Details.asp?Shopper_id=8560517203198560&Store_id=499&page_id=23&Item_ID=79656&Parent_Ids=
> 
> Lots of sales I am hooked! I will have to slow down.  I am seeing all kinds of clothes for Disney.  I even found potato head fabric on clearance.  Thank you ladies.  My pocketbook is not so happy.  I will have to budget a little at a time for the trip this fall and other stuff too.



Sorry. And you're welcome. I used that potato head fabric for bowling shirts for my boys for DHS last year. We got stopped a hundred times with those shirts. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

PurpleEars said:


> Welcome back. I am happy to hear that you like your new house and you will get a new sewing room! Your nieces look cute!
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting! Please don't forget to post the pictures!



I will for sure as she gets it done!!


I have a question. Does anyone have a free pattern for a Jon-Jon type thing for my 2 yr old son? My mom is looking for one to make him for AK. She got a pattern at Walmart today but it was for babies. She's hoping she can just cut it bigger. It old her I'd check here to see what you ladies thought!! Thanks!!


----------



## smittette

lynnanddbyz said:


> Oh my gosh, Oh my gosh!!!  I LOOOOVE fatquartershop.com!!!!!!!  Thank you Thank you for telling me about it.  Moda and Michael Miller and more!!!!  And I found Minnie dot on clearance from moda  here is the link.
> 
> http://www.fatquartershop.com/store...e_id=499&page_id=23&Item_ID=79656&Parent_Ids=
> 
> Lots of sales I am hooked! I will have to slow down.  I am seeing all kinds of clothes for Disney.  I even found potato head fabric on clearance.



I must have potato head fabric!!!!!


Ok, done drooling.
I've only got 18 days left before we leave, so I've had to get busy. 

Jammies




The Hulk for that "other park" for little miss and brother









I bought t-shirts with the muscles off of Walmart's clearance rack - of course they didn't have the right sizes so I had to shrink one and used the other as an applique on a larger shirt.


----------



## cogero

lynnanddbyz said:


> ***Warning Vent**
> Sorry to blow off steam here but knew you guys would understand.  I have heard all of you ladies voice your dislike of your local Joann's store over the years and thought how nice mine was.  Big Joanns Etc.  We moved last summer and had a tiny store in an OLD run down shopping center.  But they were putting a new one in our mall.  YEAH.  Well when the new one opened they only had about half the fabric selection the store is now full of "craft" and scrapbooking supplies.  The staff are clueless and rude.  They never have the sale signs up and when they do they may be from 2 or more weeks ago.
> 
> You may think I exaggerate but today I went to buy quilt batting by the yard only had one wide enough for a king size quilt.  I had the cutting lady check the price before she cut it.  The signs said $5.99 a yard it rang up $10.99 on sale.  the whole area with batting had sale signs everywhere.  Cutting lady could not figure out what was wrong called a manager.  She could not figure what was wrong but said she could not give me the price on any of the signs because they were all ringing wrong.  She said I had to wait until Monday (3 days) until a regular manager came in and she if she could figure it out.
> 
> Really.  I was so mad I told her forget it.  That is the ONLY fabric store within and hour of here.  I guess I will have to start ordering fabric online.  I hate not to feel the fabric before I buy and hate to pay shipping.  Any way as I am leaving I look real close at the signs.  Some listed the sale date ending on 5-4 two weeks ago and the others said 5-11.  All still up but nothing for this week anywhere I saw in the store.
> 
> Rant over sorry.  I did call customer service when I got home.  They will report it to the district manager.



I buy a lot of my fabric on line. I tend to be a fabric snob 

I know I like name brands for their quality, also we only have Joanns and I find the fabric to be super thin for most things.

Here are some of my favorites: Fabric dot com, fat quartershop, hawthorne threads, etsy, hypernoodle fabrics.

I will tell you a lot of times I can get really good deals on etsy



GrammytoMany said:


> Oh My...on page one I said I'd keep up this time around.  Don't know how you got up to page 19 before I checked in again.    A lot of cute stuff posted
> 
> Sheila



I know I try to read everything but it is getting hard to find the time.


----------



## DMGeurts

lynnanddbyz said:


> ***Warning Vent**
> Sorry to blow off steam here but knew you guys would understand.  I have heard all of you ladies voice your dislike of your local Joann's store over the years and thought how nice mine was.  Big Joanns Etc.  We moved last summer and had a tiny store in an OLD run down shopping center.  But they were putting a new one in our mall.  YEAH.  Well when the new one opened they only had about half the fabric selection the store is now full of "craft" and scrapbooking supplies.  The staff are clueless and rude.  They never have the sale signs up and when they do they may be from 2 or more weeks ago.
> 
> You may think I exaggerate but today I went to buy quilt batting by the yard only had one wide enough for a king size quilt.  I had the cutting lady check the price before she cut it.  The signs said $5.99 a yard it rang up $10.99 on sale.  the whole area with batting had sale signs everywhere.  Cutting lady could not figure out what was wrong called a manager.  She could not figure what was wrong but said she could not give me the price on any of the signs because they were all ringing wrong.  She said I had to wait until Monday (3 days) until a regular manager came in and she if she could figure it out.
> 
> Really.  I was so mad I told her forget it.  That is the ONLY fabric store within and hour of here.  I guess I will have to start ordering fabric online.  I hate not to feel the fabric before I buy and hate to pay shipping.  Any way as I am leaving I look real close at the signs.  Some listed the sale date ending on 5-4 two weeks ago and the others said 5-11.  All still up but nothing for this week anywhere I saw in the store.
> 
> Rant over sorry.  I did call customer service when I got home.  They will report it to the district manager.



I also purchase almost all of my fabric online...  Mostly from Etsy and Fabric dot com.  Fabric dot com does ship very slowly...  So - if I order from there, I seriously plan on not having it for 3 weeks from my order date, just to be safe.  Most of the time, if I buy on Etsy - it's here rather quickly.

I agree with Chiara - I am a fabric snob too...    But I sort of have to be...  I cannot afford to skimp on fabric quality for my bags, I need to buy durable and quality fabric.

Really - the only fabric I buy from JoAnns is if I need a Kona quickly (fabric dot com is always cheaper) or if they have a cute character print.  I've been able to streamline almost all of my business to online ordering - and since we live so far in the country - I'd rather pay shipping costs, than the cost of gas/time.



D~


----------



## NiniMorris

First of all...
I get to feeling a little under the weather and you move two pages on me...sheesh..at least I can now read from my phone.  Something I have never been able to before.  Special thanks to who ever I saw posting from the Disboard app for Iphone...loving my new phone more and more each day!




DMGeurts said:


> I also purchase almost all of my fabric online...  Mostly from Etsy and Fabric dot com.  Fabric dot com does ship very slowly...  So - if I order from there, I seriously plan on not having it for 3 weeks from my order date, just to be safe.  Most of the time, if I buy on Etsy - it's here rather quickly.
> 
> I agree with Chiara - I am a fabric snob too...    But I sort of have to be...  I cannot afford to skimp on fabric quality for my bags, I need to buy durable and quality fabric.
> 
> Really - the only fabric I buy from JoAnns is if I need a Kona quickly (fabric dot com is always cheaper) or if they have a cute character print.  I've been able to streamline almost all of my business to online ordering - and since we live so far in the country - I'd rather pay shipping costs, than the cost of gas/time.
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I agree...being a fabric snob is another addiction!  Although, since Fabric.com has a warehouse a few miles from me, I ALWAYS get my order within a day or two!  I try to only buy from sales...because I am CHEAP!

I have noticed the fabric from Joann's is getting thinner and thinner.  I have some of what I call the black Mickey Swirl...the black swirly fabric I love to use on my Mickey Heads...in the past I have been able to use it for actual garments.  Now it is so thin I sometimes have to use a double layer on my appliques!  Crazy... I just checked a dress where I had used it back in 2010...and the fabric is no where near the same quality.  

Since I live in a fabric mill town (or at least close to it...I USED to live there) I know that the mills will print the pattern (even from some 'name brand designers' on several different weight cotton wovens.  They are not allowed to sell the inferior to the name brand stores...and it sometimes ends up in places like WalMart and garage sales. But to realize that Joann's is now buying that off market fabric has been very disheartening.  

I used to go to the mill salvage shops next to the mills.  (It is not really salvage..just cheap fabric!)  You used to be able to buy the fabric by the pound.  I could get 20 yards of fabric for less than 10 dollars.  Of that fabric only half of it was usable in what I was doing...so it was still a bargain.  (I was not making clothes...) Anyway...I could get the designer fabrics but they were lightweight and not good for anything...

I hate that Joann's has decided to go that route with their fabrics.  I have several Disney prints that I could never use for clothing, but I could not resist buying them...I now use them for back drops....


Sorry...rambling!


Chiara...if I remember correctly...you have a pretty good reason for not being able to keep up...you exhaust me just reading what you are up to...... rest...take it easy!  That is a mommy order!



Nini  <----->  who is sending this off without proof reading...sorry!


----------



## lovesdumbo

4HppyCamprs said:


> Thanks all  I am probably more excited than I should be but this is only the third item I have sewn and the from a pattern where I didn't have to call and ask MIL to explain what they were really trying to say in the instructions. I did it from start to finish on my own  there was a heck of a lot of gathering. Thank goodness someone on here gave the tip for anchoring the thread as a figure 8 on the needle!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


You should be proud!  Those commercial patterns have virtually no instructions. I think they don't want to pay to have too many words translated.  You might want to try one of Carla's patterns(Scientific Seamstress or SisBoom) on youcanmakethis. I know I hesitated to spend $10 for her Easy Fit pants pattern when you can buy commercial patterns for $1 on sale but her patterns are so worth it. They are like a sewing lesson. I use her methods for other patterns too. And you get multiple sizes in each pattern. I have conservatively used that pattern at least 25 times. 




PurpleEars said:


> Sounds like your 10 year old is like me in terms of clothing choices. I guess you may have to make her clothes when she outgrows the girls' sizes. Fortunately baggy clothes were "in" when I was a teenager so I managed to get away with store bought clothing.
> 
> I am looking forward to your review of BoG!


Thankfully yoga pants are popular in the middle school here so she'll probably wear those (but Old Navy not the $100 Lulu Lemon that many girls here wear)

I'm looking forward to having another strawberry cupcake from BOG. 



ColonelHathi said:


> Saw this dress and had to post!  I love this butterfly fabric!!!  I just finished the Grace Dress from YCMT for my niece (18mos) using this same fabric and some purple.  I had left over fabric from another Grace Dress that I am making for DD with this same fabric as one of the ruffles.  Oiy, those ruffles take a while.
> 
> I really like the pattern you used though, looks very comfy!  Which pattern is it, I think I have seen it around?
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of the Grace dress I made for DN. I hand-appliqued the butterfly's on with my machine, 1st time using my machine for the applique. Labor of love:


How cute!  You did a great job on the butterflies and they really make the dress!  



pyrxtc said:


> So many tons of things have been posted and all I did was go to Texas to see my new house and I missed so much ! Everything looks so amazing and I can't wait to make more things but I don't think I will be doing any more of my own stuff anytime soon. Maybe I will make a nursing cover for my sister since she had her baby last week and I didn't want to leave when I visited. My new niece is so cute ! Me with my two nieces.
> 
> 
> 
> I also gave my brother my other nieces outfits for her birthday. I tried them on her and they fit her perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent my brother home with all 3 things and when I made the offer to my SIL to ask her photographer if she would trade the tutu and tulle dress for photographs, she responded that she didn't know she had them. She had seen the pic on facebook but didn't realize that I made them for her DD and it was at her house. She is looking forward to when her DH finally gives the box to her.
> 
> Texas is wonderful and I can't wait to go, I might be saying the opposite in a year or two but so far I love it ! My new house is gorgeous and passed inspections with only little things like burnt bulbs, nothing major. I even got to hit a moving sale and brought home about 50 yards of fabric that I only paid $20 for. Most are 1 and 2 yard increments but I got 5 or 6 3-5 yard pieces of some great colors and designs including some cars and some Rudolph. It's a pity it will all get packed away for the move before I use any of it. My new sewing room is huge though and really tall ceiling so it will be fun to decorate.
> 
> All these upcoming Disney trips are making me want to go too. I received a Figment my DS designed in my email yesterday. He sent it to me about 17 months ago when we were in Epcot for Christmas 2011. It was delayed a little bit.


The girls are so precious!  Love the tutu. 



dianemom2 said:


> Just stopping by to post a quick hello.  The girls did a fantastic job at their bat mitzvah last weekend.  I was so proud of them.  The party also went off without a hitch.  We still have a house full of company and will for another  several days.  Then they will start departing for home.  Hopefully I can catch up on here in the next few days.
> 
> D- I saw that you might be getting an embroidery machine.  Even if you do your appliques by hand, the help with the lettering will be fantastic!


Nice to hear things went so well!



4HppyCamprs said:


> Thanks  do you know what easy shirt you did? The first thing I made was a bubble skirt from a tutorial. Then the part where I did things backward lol I took on "hand appliqueing". Turned out pretty decent for zero previous sewing experience (does sewing on a button count?) then I picked a really cute outfit that had a zipper and lots of gathering and tiny armholes that also needed gathering. My MIL guided me and helped with the cap sleeves but I did it! She said I picked a pretty difficult one for my first. I have not done button holes yet but I think that is in my near future. So far I have done snaps on the few things that called for buttons.
> 
> Glad I am not the only one that has to call for translation! Sometimes it seems as if the skipped important words and the pictures don't make up for those words!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Carla's Bowling shirt pattern has you put the button holes in the placket before attaching to the shirt. That way if you have any problems with the button holes you only have to redo the placket-the entire shirt isn't ruined. 



ColonelHathi said:


> I purchased a tutorial from the Etsy shop "toosweetspatterns" - sugar ruffle tank.  The first attempt I sewed the front and back panels together the wrong way, so it was too skinny (oops) , but once I figured that out, I made her 2 more eventually.  The tutorial has several sizes, I bought the lager sizes for DD and adjusted down a bit since she was 5T at the time.  It is super cute.  I remember being so intimidated by the ruffle at the top.  Now I love ruffles, but man, they are a killer on a size 6 Grace ruffle dress!
> 
> Here's the Tink top I made with the pattern for our Disney trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and button holes are crazy - I took out like 10 sets of stitches on the button holes before being satisfied with the placement!  I need more practice on those for sure!  (none on the shirt above, but they are on the Grace dress pattern)
> 
> The gathering I haven't conquered quite yet.  I did a VERY tricky Kwik Sew dress pattern where I added gathers. I ended up needing my mom's help on the gathers and zipper appearance (Belle-inspired sundress), and in the end it's still too big/wide in the bodice for DD.
> 
> Hand (hand) appliqueing is super fun, and I've done some of that before taking on a sewing machine, now I am on to conquering hand (sewing machine) appliqueing.  It's much more tricky, but love that it can be done much more quickly.  I see so many embroidered designs on here, that I just can't resist trying it out on my own when I can.  Plus my mom has a (fancy) embroidery machine but lives 3 states away.  I love to just buy embroidery designs and have her send them to me to sew on things so I don't have to worry about her placement of said designs, etc.


Cute!



lynnanddbyz said:


> ***Warning Vent**
> Sorry to blow off steam here but knew you guys would understand.  I have heard all of you ladies voice your dislike of your local Joann's store over the years and thought how nice mine was.  Big Joanns Etc.  We moved last summer and had a tiny store in an OLD run down shopping center.  But they were putting a new one in our mall.  YEAH.  Well when the new one opened they only had about half the fabric selection the store is now full of "craft" and scrapbooking supplies.  The staff are clueless and rude.  They never have the sale signs up and when they do they may be from 2 or more weeks ago.
> 
> You may think I exaggerate but today I went to buy quilt batting by the yard only had one wide enough for a king size quilt.  I had the cutting lady check the price before she cut it.  The signs said $5.99 a yard it rang up $10.99 on sale.  the whole area with batting had sale signs everywhere.  Cutting lady could not figure out what was wrong called a manager.  She could not figure what was wrong but said she could not give me the price on any of the signs because they were all ringing wrong.  She said I had to wait until Monday (3 days) until a regular manager came in and she if she could figure it out.
> 
> Really.  I was so mad I told her forget it.  That is the ONLY fabric store within and hour of here.  I guess I will have to start ordering fabric online.  I hate not to feel the fabric before I buy and hate to pay shipping.  Any way as I am leaving I look real close at the signs.  Some listed the sale date ending on 5-4 two weeks ago and the others said 5-11.  All still up but nothing for this week anywhere I saw in the store.
> 
> Rant over sorry.  I did call customer service when I got home.  They will report it to the district manager.


How frustrating!



smittette said:


> I must have potato head fabric!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, done drooling.
> I've only got 18 days left before we leave, so I've had to get busy.
> 
> Jammies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hulk for that "other park" for little miss and brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought t-shirts with the muscles off of Walmart's clearance rack - of course they didn't have the right sizes so I had to shrink one and used the other as an applique on a larger shirt.


Cute PJs. Love the Hulk outfits-very clever!


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

smittette said:


> I must have potato head fabric!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, done drooling.
> I've only got 18 days left before we leave, so I've had to get busy.
> 
> Jammies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hulk for that "other park" for little miss and brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought t-shirts with the muscles off of Walmart's clearance rack - of course they didn't have the right sizes so I had to shrink one and used the other as an applique on a larger shirt.



I love the pjs! Cute!


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

My mom got the first outfit done & it's for my 2 yr old son!! I love it!!! So excited for her to get the rest done!!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

mommy2AbIzEli said:


> My mom got the first outfit done & it's for my 2 yr old son!! I love it!!! So excited for her to get the rest done!!



Adorable 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

4HppyCamprs said:


> Adorable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thank you!!! I think so too. He tried it on & it looks so much cuter on!!  I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> Just stopping by to post a quick hello.  The girls did a fantastic job at their bat mitzvah last weekend.  I was so proud of them.  The party also went off without a hitch.  We still have a house full of company and will for another  several days.  Then they will start departing for home.  Hopefully I can catch up on here in the next few days.
> 
> D- I saw that you might be getting an embroidery machine.  Even if you do your appliques by hand, the help with the lettering will be fantastic!



Glad to hear that the Bat Mitzvah went well and your girls did a great job. I hope your family had a great time visiting with family and company in the last few days.



ColonelHathi said:


> I purchased a tutorial from the Etsy shop "toosweetspatterns" - sugar ruffle tank.  The first attempt I sewed the front and back panels together the wrong way, so it was too skinny (oops) , but once I figured that out, I made her 2 more eventually.  The tutorial has several sizes, I bought the lager sizes for DD and adjusted down a bit since she was 5T at the time.  It is super cute.  I remember being so intimidated by the ruffle at the top.  Now I love ruffles, but man, they are a killer on a size 6 Grace ruffle dress!
> 
> Here's the Tink top I made with the pattern for our Disney trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and button holes are crazy - I took out like 10 sets of stitches on the button holes before being satisfied with the placement!  I need more practice on those for sure!  (none on the shirt above, but they are on the Grace dress pattern)
> 
> The gathering I haven't conquered quite yet.  I did a VERY tricky Kwik Sew dress pattern where I added gathers. I ended up needing my mom's help on the gathers and zipper appearance (Belle-inspired sundress), and in the end it's still too big/wide in the bodice for DD.
> 
> Hand (hand) appliqueing is super fun, and I've done some of that before taking on a sewing machine, now I am on to conquering hand (sewing machine) appliqueing.  It's much more tricky, but love that it can be done much more quickly.  I see so many embroidered designs on here, that I just can't resist trying it out on my own when I can.  Plus my mom has a (fancy) embroidery machine but lives 3 states away.  I love to just buy embroidery designs and have her send them to me to sew on things so I don't have to worry about her placement of said designs, etc.



The top looks nice. I think the trick to button holes is to practice, practice, and practice some more. You should have seen my first button holes, good thing I was just using scraps to learn how to do it.



lynnanddbyz said:


> ***Warning Vent**
> Sorry to blow off steam here but knew you guys would understand.  I have heard all of you ladies voice your dislike of your local Joann's store over the years and thought how nice mine was.  Big Joanns Etc.  We moved last summer and had a tiny store in an OLD run down shopping center.  But they were putting a new one in our mall.  YEAH.  Well when the new one opened they only had about half the fabric selection the store is now full of "craft" and scrapbooking supplies.  The staff are clueless and rude.  They never have the sale signs up and when they do they may be from 2 or more weeks ago.
> 
> You may think I exaggerate but today I went to buy quilt batting by the yard only had one wide enough for a king size quilt.  I had the cutting lady check the price before she cut it.  The signs said $5.99 a yard it rang up $10.99 on sale.  the whole area with batting had sale signs everywhere.  Cutting lady could not figure out what was wrong called a manager.  She could not figure what was wrong but said she could not give me the price on any of the signs because they were all ringing wrong.  She said I had to wait until Monday (3 days) until a regular manager came in and she if she could figure it out.
> 
> Really.  I was so mad I told her forget it.  That is the ONLY fabric store within and hour of here.  I guess I will have to start ordering fabric online.  I hate not to feel the fabric before I buy and hate to pay shipping.  Any way as I am leaving I look real close at the signs.  Some listed the sale date ending on 5-4 two weeks ago and the others said 5-11.  All still up but nothing for this week anywhere I saw in the store.
> 
> Rant over sorry.  I did call customer service when I got home.  They will report it to the district manager.



So sorry to hear about the problems at your Joann store. That's not acceptable and I hope the situation will get fixed soon.



disneychic2 said:


> I made capes for my grandchildren and here is the tutorial I used as a jumping off place:
> http://www.howdoesshe.com/super-hero-cape/
> 
> I'm in Texas visiting my sister and will finally be back home on Monday. I got so far behind while I was gone, but there have been so many wonderful things made. I just love seeing everything! And Flora, I just wanted to say, DO NOT miss BOG when you go, even if it's just for lunch. We loved both lunch and dinner. I had the steak for dinner and it was fabulous! I can't recommend it enough!
> 
> D~ I lost your quote, but I love the new bag! As usual. And I hope you'll be able to make a decision regarding the embroidery machine. I couldn't believe you were contemplating coming to the dark side.



Thanks for posting the link for the capes. I may need to whip up a few capes in the next few weeks (for adults) so your post was timely. We have a birthday club at work and during our May "meeting" that we decided the birthday people *need* to wear capes at the meeting so we know who is having a birthday that month. I guess I will have to make some capes! 

I hope things are going well for you despite travelling quite a bit in the last month. I will have to reconsider BoG for our December trip - we will need to check out the menu closer to the time and make a decision. DH and I are both picky eaters (in our own ways), so it could be hard to find somewhere that both of us enjoy.



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> I have a question. Does anyone have a free pattern for a Jon-Jon type thing for my 2 yr old son? My mom is looking for one to make him for AK. She got a pattern at Walmart today but it was for babies. She's hoping she can just cut it bigger. It old her I'd check here to see what you ladies thought!! Thanks!!



I am not aware of a free pattern (but I usually don't sew for a 2 year old). I know Carla has a jon-jon pattern on youcanmakethis but it is certainly not free! I hope someone else can help you out with that.



smittette said:


> I've only got 18 days left before we leave, so I've had to get busy.
> 
> Jammies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hulk for that "other park" for little miss and brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought t-shirts with the muscles off of Walmart's clearance rack - of course they didn't have the right sizes so I had to shrink one and used the other as an applique on a larger shirt.



Cute jammies. You did a great job with the Hulk outfits. They look super cool!



NiniMorris said:


> First of all...
> I get to feeling a little under the weather and you move two pages on me...sheesh..at least I can now read from my phone.  Something I have never been able to before.  Special thanks to who ever I saw posting from the Disboard app for Iphone...loving my new phone more and more each day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...being a fabric snob is another addiction!  Although, since Fabric.com has a warehouse a few miles from me, I ALWAYS get my order within a day or two!  I try to only buy from sales...because I am CHEAP!
> 
> I have noticed the fabric from Joann's is getting thinner and thinner.  I have some of what I call the black Mickey Swirl...the black swirly fabric I love to use on my Mickey Heads...in the past I have been able to use it for actual garments.  Now it is so thin I sometimes have to use a double layer on my appliques!  Crazy... I just checked a dress where I had used it back in 2010...and the fabric is no where near the same quality.
> 
> Since I live in a fabric mill town (or at least close to it...I USED to live there) I know that the mills will print the pattern (even from some 'name brand designers' on several different weight cotton wovens.  They are not allowed to sell the inferior to the name brand stores...and it sometimes ends up in places like WalMart and garage sales. But to realize that Joann's is now buying that off market fabric has been very disheartening.
> 
> I used to go to the mill salvage shops next to the mills.  (It is not really salvage..just cheap fabric!)  You used to be able to buy the fabric by the pound.  I could get 20 yards of fabric for less than 10 dollars.  Of that fabric only half of it was usable in what I was doing...so it was still a bargain.  (I was not making clothes...) Anyway...I could get the designer fabrics but they were lightweight and not good for anything...
> 
> I hate that Joann's has decided to go that route with their fabrics.  I have several Disney prints that I could never use for clothing, but I could not resist buying them...I now use them for back drops....
> 
> 
> Sorry...rambling!
> 
> 
> Chiara...if I remember correctly...you have a pretty good reason for not being able to keep up...you exhaust me just reading what you are up to...... rest...take it easy!  That is a mommy order!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini  <----->  who is sending this off without proof reading...sorry!



I am sorry to hear that you are not feeling well Nini. I hope you will feel better soon! Thank you for the lesson on fabric quality over the years. I seriously thought it was just me when I start to notice fabric that are practically see through. It's really too bad that the quality has gone down hill! I guess that's another good reason to sew from the stash!



lovesdumbo said:


> Thankfully yoga pants are popular in the middle school here so she'll probably wear those (but Old Navy not the $100 Lulu Lemon that many girls here wear)
> 
> I'm looking forward to having another strawberry cupcake from BOG.



I have to laugh at your comment about the yoga pants. I remember a few years ago when one of my co-workers complained about her daugther's Lulu pants. My sew my own yoga pants because I am too cheap to buy them!



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> My mom got the first outfit done & it's for my 2 yr old son!! I love it!!! So excited for her to get the rest done!!



Great outfit! I can't wait to see the rest of them.


So some of you may remember that I have a Brother CS-8060 in addition to my 270D but it was skipping stitches in a major way about a year ago. I finally decided to take it apart today and try to fix it. Guess what? I managed to fix it after taking it apart and cleaning it out (the amount of lint in there was incredible even though I cleaned it regularly). I am super happy that I can use that machine again!


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> Just stopping by to post a quick hello.  The girls did a fantastic job at their bat mitzvah last weekend.  I was so proud of them.  The party also went off without a hitch.  We still have a house full of company and will for another  several days.  Then they will start departing for home.  Hopefully I can catch up on here in the next few days.
> 
> D- I saw that you might be getting an embroidery machine.  Even if you do your appliques by hand, the help with the lettering will be fantastic!



I am so happy it went well Diane - I've been wondering how it all went.  Your pictures looked amazing - will you have more to show us?

Yes - I really think I am going to end up with one...  I can just think of so many instances where I could use it for letters...  And I may not use it for my bags - but I could use it for other things the girls and I would like to wear.    Now I need to find the best place to get some great files - besides Heather Sue - of course.



PurpleEars said:


> So some of you may remember that I have a Brother CS-8060 in addition to my 270D but it was skipping stitches in a major way about a year ago. I finally decided to take it apart today and try to fix it. Guess what? I managed to fix it after taking it apart and cleaning it out (the amount of lint in there was incredible even though I cleaned it regularly). I am super happy that I can use that machine again!



That is so awesome Flora!  I am so glad you got it working again!  

D~


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

Thanks PurpleEars, I found a Jon Jon in his closet that she is going to use as a pattern.


----------



## sewdisney

mommy2AbIzEli said:


> My mom got the first outfit done & it's for my 2 yr old son!! I love it!!! So excited for her to get the rest done!!



Totally cute!


----------



## disneychic2

smittette said:


> I must have potato head fabric!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, done drooling.
> I've only got 18 days left before we leave, so I've had to get busy.
> 
> Jammies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hulk for that "other park" for little miss and brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought t-shirts with the muscles off of Walmart's clearance rack - of course they didn't have the right sizes so I had to shrink one and used the other as an applique on a larger shirt.



Those are stinkin' cute!!! Great job!



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> My mom got the first outfit done & it's for my 2 yr old son!! I love it!!! So excited for her to get the rest done!!



Yay for the first outfit being done. It is absolutely adorable, and I'm sure it looks super cute on your son!



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for posting the link for the capes. I may need to whip up a few capes in the next few weeks (for adults) so your post was timely. We have a birthday club at work and during our May "meeting" that we decided the birthday people *need* to wear capes at the meeting so we know who is having a birthday that month. I guess I will have to make some capes!
> 
> I hope things are going well for you despite travelling quite a bit in the last month. I will have to reconsider BoG for our December trip - we will need to check out the menu closer to the time and make a decision. DH and I are both picky eaters (in our own ways), so it could be hard to find somewhere that both of us enjoy.
> 
> So some of you may remember that I have a Brother CS-8060 in addition to my 270D but it was skipping stitches in a major way about a year ago. I finally decided to take it apart today and try to fix it. Guess what? I managed to fix it after taking it apart and cleaning it out (the amount of lint in there was incredible even though I cleaned it regularly). I am super happy that I can use that machine again!



Glad you can use the tutorial. They are super quick and easy!

Here are pics of our lunch at BOG:

The all important dessert:





My braised pork with mashed potatoes and green beans:





Dan's tuna nicoise salad:






I'm so glad you were able to fix your machine. I'm sure that felt like such a great accomplishment!  Good for you.


----------



## Imagineer2Be

First of all thanks for all the great inspiration.  I have been sewing for the past 3 year making quilts, wedding table runners, skirts, outfits, pants, pajamas etc. with my very old Husqvarna sewing machine from about 1985. It's a good little workhorse I got from my great grandmother and until it truly falls apart I don't want to part with it.  

However, after learning about the appliqué process with the embroidery machine I am very intrigued to start adding that to my repertoire.  Can anyone recommend a great embroidery machine with computer connect ability (preferably via thumb drive or wifi) that will let me start doing computer appliqué. 

Thanks in advance for the advice.

(FYI: I looked at the beginning of the thread to make sure this wasn't a stupid question.  The only machine advice I saw was for the sewing machine. If this was asked before I am very sorry)


----------



## DMGeurts

Imagineer2Be said:


> First of all thanks for all the great inspiration.  I have been sewing for the past 3 year making quilts, wedding table runners, skirts, outfits, pants, pajamas etc. with my very old Husqvarna sewing machine from about 1985. It's a good little workhorse I got from my great grandmother and until it truly falls apart I don't want to part with it.
> 
> However, after learning about the appliqué process with the embroidery machine I am very intrigued to start adding that to my repertoire.  Can anyone recommend a great embroidery machine with computer connect ability (preferably via thumb drive or wifi) that will let me start doing computer appliqué.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice.
> 
> (FYI: I looked at the beginning of the thread to make sure this wasn't a stupid question.  The only machine advice I saw was for the sewing machine. If this was asked before I am very sorry)



Well, first of all - as I've learned myself - no question here is a stupid question, we all learn from eachother and I think that's how we all continue to grow.

As long as your machine can zig-zag, you can hand applique with it...  Just follow Heather Sue's most awesome tutorial in the first post - I think that most of us who picked up how to hand applique learned from her tutorial.  

Now, if you are looking for an actual embroidery machine, most everyone here recommends the Brother SE400 (4x6 hoop, and connects to computer via a cable - as I just learned last week)...  Or the Brother PE770 (5x7 hoop connects to computer via thumb drive)...  It's been said to get the biggest hoops size you can afford to get...  So that is why I have had my sights on the 770 for well over 2 years, but I have yet to take the plunge (I am very close though).  I know there are bigger hoop sizes out there, but I am not sure which machines are recommended for those?  I am sure someone else here can tell you.  

HOpe that helps a little bit.  

D~


----------



## ivey_family

dianemom2 said:


> Just stopping by to post a quick hello.  The girls did a fantastic job at their bat mitzvah last weekend.  I was so proud of them.  The party also went off without a hitch.  We still have a house full of company and will for another  several days.  Then they will start departing for home.  Hopefully I can catch up on here in the next few days.
> 
> D- I saw that you might be getting an embroidery machine.  Even if you do your appliques by hand, the help with the lettering will be fantastic!



I'm so happy for you that it all went well!  Can't wait to see pics!




ColonelHathi said:


> I purchased a tutorial from the Etsy shop "toosweetspatterns" - sugar ruffle tank.  The first attempt I sewed the front and back panels together the wrong way, so it was too skinny (oops) , but once I figured that out, I made her 2 more eventually.  The tutorial has several sizes, I bought the lager sizes for DD and adjusted down a bit since she was 5T at the time.  It is super cute.  I remember being so intimidated by the ruffle at the top.  Now I love ruffles, but man, they are a killer on a size 6 Grace ruffle dress!
> 
> Here's the Tink top I made with the pattern for our Disney trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and button holes are crazy - I took out like 10 sets of stitches on the button holes before being satisfied with the placement!  I need more practice on those for sure!  (none on the shirt above, but they are on the Grace dress pattern)
> 
> The gathering I haven't conquered quite yet.  I did a VERY tricky Kwik Sew dress pattern where I added gathers. I ended up needing my mom's help on the gathers and zipper appearance (Belle-inspired sundress), and in the end it's still too big/wide in the bodice for DD.
> 
> Hand (hand) appliqueing is super fun, and I've done some of that before taking on a sewing machine, now I am on to conquering hand (sewing machine) appliqueing.  It's much more tricky, but love that it can be done much more quickly.  I see so many embroidered designs on here, that I just can't resist trying it out on my own when I can.  Plus my mom has a (fancy) embroidery machine but lives 3 states away.  I love to just buy embroidery designs and have her send them to me to sew on things so I don't have to worry about her placement of said designs, etc.



Very cute top!  And I loved the butterfly dress, too!



smittette said:


> I must have potato head fabric!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, done drooling.
> I've only got 18 days left before we leave, so I've had to get busy.
> 
> Jammies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hulk for that "other park" for little miss and brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought t-shirts with the muscles off of Walmart's clearance rack - of course they didn't have the right sizes so I had to shrink one and used the other as an applique on a larger shirt.




Wow!  Those Hulk outfits are so creative!  They should garner a lot of attention!




mommy2AbIzEli said:


> My mom got the first outfit done & it's for my 2 yr old son!! I love it!!! So excited for her to get the rest done!!



Aww!  Very cute!



PurpleEars said:


> So some of you may remember that I have a Brother CS-8060 in addition to my 270D but it was skipping stitches in a major way about a year ago. I finally decided to take it apart today and try to fix it. Guess what? I managed to fix it after taking it apart and cleaning it out (the amount of lint in there was incredible even though I cleaned it regularly). I am super happy that I can use that machine again!



Yay for repairing your machine all by yourself!  That is the best feeling!




Imagineer2Be said:


> First of all thanks for all the great inspiration.  I have been sewing for the past 3 year making quilts, wedding table runners, skirts, outfits, pants, pajamas etc. with my very old Husqvarna sewing machine from about 1985. It's a good little workhorse I got from my great grandmother and until it truly falls apart I don't want to part with it.
> 
> However, after learning about the appliqué process with the embroidery machine I am very intrigued to start adding that to my repertoire.  Can anyone recommend a great embroidery machine with computer connect ability (preferably via thumb drive or wifi) that will let me start doing computer appliqué.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice.
> 
> (FYI: I looked at the beginning of the thread to make sure this wasn't a stupid question.  The only machine advice I saw was for the sewing machine. If this was asked before I am very sorry)



As D said, the Brother PE770 is a great starter machine!  I bought mine last fall and she's already approaching 2 million stitches.  I gave her a week off!  . It does use a USB drive.

Regards,
C.


----------



## Imagineer2Be

Thanks all for the quick advice. I am currently working a hand appliqué on a pair of PJ pants for DH.  I am hoping I will get a real machine soon.  I was spoiled growing up with a best friend whose mom had an embroidery machine. I would watch it for hours. I still have some of the stuff she made and can't wait to make my own things.


----------



## ivey_family

After a marathon week of sewing, I finished everything I had hoped to complete for our beach trip!  We drove all day!! yesterday, but made it safely and enjoyed the beach today!  The kids are loving it!

This is just a little dress I picked up at Walmart for dd.  I added her monogram:





I picked up a $1 hat at Dollar Tree and added my monogram to it:





One of the touristy things we'll be doing is attending the Pirates Voyage show.  (Similar to Medieval Time or Dixie Stampede).  The boys have pirate ship shirts, but dd didn't have anything, so I made this for her:





I finally removed the Santa Mickey heads from our fleece jackets and replaced them with these for the summer:





And, these are the outfits I'm most excited about.  I had to line the shorts, so I actually made 6 pairs of shorts to complete these 3, but I'm very happy with the results!  The boys' shorts are the Mud Puddle Splashers by FishSticks.  Dd's are Easy Fits.





Design close-up:





I was not thrilled with that sandcastle design, but I think it's because we're so spoiled by HeatherSue!  Too many unnecessary jumps in the sandcastle.  

Hope you all have a great week!
Regards,
C.


----------



## smittette

Imagineer2Be said:


> Can anyone recommend a great embroidery machine with computer connect ability (preferably via thumb drive or wifi) that will let me start doing computer appliqué.



I have the Brother (270D) with the Disney designs that only has a 4x4 hoop. It is a really simple machine to work with, but 4x4 is just not big enough. I also have my mother's Husqvarna Platinum which I will soon be trading for her Husqvarna Diamond. The Platinum is pretty easy to use, but it doesn't have very good features for placing the embroidery where you want it on the item. The Diamond is more complicated to use (which is why I'm getting it), but if you don't have a problem remembering how to do things, it is a great machine (pretty pricey though - way more than I would have been able to pay). My mother just switched to a Baby Lock Ellissimo, which from the little bit I've played with it and from reading the book, is going to be super simple to use. It's a bit less expensive than the Diamond, but still quite an investment.

The 270D and platinum use a card system to put designs on them (you have to have the reader and a blank card), and the Diamond and Ellissimo use thumb drives. The Ellissimo can use a usb cable as well.



ivey_family said:


> After a marathon week of sewing, I finished everything I had hoped to complete for our beach trip!  We drove all day!! yesterday, but made it safely and enjoyed the beach today!  The kids are loving it!
> 
> I picked up a $1 hat at Dollar Tree and added my monogram to it:



Congrats on getting everything done. I sat down yesterday and figured out what I still have to do and how many sewing days I have left - as long as no one plans any extra "activities" for me between now and then, I'll be ok if I finish one thing a day.

I love those dollar tree hats, but I never thought about embroidering them. Great idea!


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

Thanks everyone for the comments on his outfit! I love it!! She's in the middle of skirts for my dds & another pair of shorts for my ds so hopefully she will finish those tomorrow!!! )



ivey_family said:


> After a marathon week of sewing, I finished everything I had hoped to complete for our beach trip!  We drove all day!! yesterday, but made it safely and enjoyed the beach today!  The kids are loving it!
> 
> This is just a little dress I picked up at Walmart for dd.  I added her monogram:
> 
> I picked up a $1 hat at Dollar Tree and added my monogram to it:
> 
> One of the touristy things we'll be doing is attending the Pirates Voyage show.  (Similar to Medieval Time or Dixie Stampede).  The boys have pirate ship shirts, but dd didn't have anything, so I made this for her:
> 
> I finally removed the Santa Mickey heads from our fleece jackets and replaced them with these for the summer:
> 
> And, these are the outfits I'm most excited about.  I had to line the shorts, so I actually made 6 pairs of shorts to complete these 3, but I'm very happy with the results!  The boys' shorts are the Mud Puddle Splashers by FishSticks.  Dd's are Easy Fits.
> 
> Design close-up:
> 
> I was not thrilled with that sandcastle design, but I think it's because we're so spoiled by HeatherSue!  Too many unnecessary jumps in the sandcastle.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.



Adorable!! I like everything!!


----------



## disneychic2

ivey_family said:


> After a marathon week of sewing, I finished everything I had hoped to complete for our beach trip!  We drove all day!! yesterday, but made it safely and enjoyed the beach today!  The kids are loving it!
> 
> This is just a little dress I picked up at Walmart for dd.  I added her monogram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a $1 hat at Dollar Tree and added my monogram to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the touristy things we'll be doing is attending the Pirates Voyage show.  (Similar to Medieval Time or Dixie Stampede).  The boys have pirate ship shirts, but dd didn't have anything, so I made this for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally removed the Santa Mickey heads from our fleece jackets and replaced them with these for the summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, these are the outfits I'm most excited about.  I had to line the shorts, so I actually made 6 pairs of shorts to complete these 3, but I'm very happy with the results!  The boys' shorts are the Mud Puddle Splashers by FishSticks.  Dd's are Easy Fits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not thrilled with that sandcastle design, but I think it's because we're so spoiled by HeatherSue!  Too many unnecessary jumps in the sandcastle.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.



I love everything, and how clever to use a hat from the dollar tree and then fancy it up! I especially love the last outfits. They are super cute and well done! Glad you made it safely and it's going well so far. Enjoy!


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> After a marathon week of sewing, I finished everything I had hoped to complete for our beach trip!  We drove all day!! yesterday, but made it safely and enjoyed the beach today!  The kids are loving it!
> 
> This is just a little dress I picked up at Walmart for dd.  I added her monogram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a $1 hat at Dollar Tree and added my monogram to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the touristy things we'll be doing is attending the Pirates Voyage show.  (Similar to Medieval Time or Dixie Stampede).  The boys have pirate ship shirts, but dd didn't have anything, so I made this for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally removed the Santa Mickey heads from our fleece jackets and replaced them with these for the summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, these are the outfits I'm most excited about.  I had to line the shorts, so I actually made 6 pairs of shorts to complete these 3, but I'm very happy with the results!  The boys' shorts are the Mud Puddle Splashers by FishSticks.  Dd's are Easy Fits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not thrilled with that sandcastle design, but I think it's because we're so spoiled by HeatherSue!  Too many unnecessary jumps in the sandcastle.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.



Carrie....  I love all of it.  I especially love how you used seersucker in everything!  All of the little outfits are adorable - but I just love the coordinating ones the best - I used to love dressing my girls in matching/coordinating outfits.  And great idea repurposing your fleece jackets - did you embroider them on felt first and then straight stitch the designs on?  I was thinking of doing that with a few things for the girls for our trip, because at their age, I know they'd never wear anything with Disney on it at home.    Anyways - great job - LOVE all of it!

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

Imagineer2Be said:


> First of all thanks for all the great inspiration.  I have been sewing for the past 3 year making quilts, wedding table runners, skirts, outfits, pants, pajamas etc. with my very old Husqvarna sewing machine from about 1985. It's a good little workhorse I got from my great grandmother and until it truly falls apart I don't want to part with it.
> 
> However, after learning about the appliqué process with the embroidery machine I am very intrigued to start adding that to my repertoire.  Can anyone recommend a great embroidery machine with computer connect ability (preferably via thumb drive or wifi) that will let me start doing computer appliqué.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice.
> 
> (FYI: I looked at the beginning of the thread to make sure this wasn't a stupid question.  The only machine advice I saw was for the sewing machine. If this was asked before I am very sorry)



I LOVE my Brother 770 so much I bought a a second one!  


Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

After I posted I see I did not grab Carrie's post....

Carrie...I am having a terrible time getting my daughter to wear a sun hat...she is 13 and they are not 'cool'.  She is prone to freckles (terribly so!  and she hates them!)  You just gave me an idea to get her to wear one...I will embroider a mustache on one!  She will wear anything with a mustache!  Now to find a Mustache embroidery file...I have several applique ones.....hmmm



Thanks for the inspiration!



Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

I think I may have missed quoting a page...




smittette said:


> I must have potato head fabric!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, done drooling.
> I've only got 18 days left before we leave, so I've had to get busy.
> 
> Jammies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hulk for that "other park" for little miss and brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought t-shirts with the muscles off of Walmart's clearance rack - of course they didn't have the right sizes so I had to shrink one and used the other as an applique on a larger shirt.



Super cute!  And great job repurposing the shirts!



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> My mom got the first outfit done & it's for my 2 yr old son!! I love it!!! So excited for her to get the rest done!!



This turned out great!

**********************************************************

I finally made my list yesterday of the customs I need to make for this trip...  Due to my hectic schedule, I cannot start them until after 4th of July weekend (which gives me about 6 weeks to work around other custom orders).  I am very nervous that I am not doing to get it all done...

According to my calculations, I need:  1 camera bag...  2 modified UPBs (+ 2 more, if I have the time)...  3 wallets... (all of the bags and wallets will have very detailed hand appliques that need to be added to them, as well)...  3 lanyards...  1 camera strap...  1 (maybe, if I have the time) camera bag insert...  + I have about 15 tank tops I am hoping to straight stitch some felt appliques on, which Chiara is whipping up for me.     I am very nervous - with all my custom orders, I won't have time to get all of this done.  Thankfully, I ordered a bunch of accessories from a good friend - and those should start arriving this week - I cannot WAIT to see them!

Sorry for the ramble...  So please...  Boost my confidence and tell me that I will be able to get all of this done...  LOL   Because - could you imagine if the girls and I went to Disney, and I just coulnd't find the time to make us our own bags?  That would be bad...

D~


----------



## love to stitch

smittette said:


> I must have potato head fabric!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, done drooling.
> I've only got 18 days left before we leave, so I've had to get busy.
> 
> Jammies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hulk for that "other park" for little miss and brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought t-shirts with the muscles off of Walmart's clearance rack - of course they didn't have the right sizes so I had to shrink one and used the other as an applique on a larger shirt.



Those are great outfits.



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> My mom got the first outfit done & it's for my 2 yr old son!! I love it!!! So excited for her to get the rest done!!



That is an adorable outfit.



ivey_family said:


> After a marathon week of sewing, I finished everything I had hoped to complete for our beach trip!  We drove all day!! yesterday, but made it safely and enjoyed the beach today!  The kids are loving it!
> 
> This is just a little dress I picked up at Walmart for dd.  I added her monogram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a $1 hat at Dollar Tree and added my monogram to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the touristy things we'll be doing is attending the Pirates Voyage show.  (Similar to Medieval Time or Dixie Stampede).  The boys have pirate ship shirts, but dd didn't have anything, so I made this for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally removed the Santa Mickey heads from our fleece jackets and replaced them with these for the summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, these are the outfits I'm most excited about.  I had to line the shorts, so I actually made 6 pairs of shorts to complete these 3, but I'm very happy with the results!  The boys' shorts are the Mud Puddle Splashers by FishSticks.  Dd's are Easy Fits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not thrilled with that sandcastle design, but I think it's because we're so spoiled by HeatherSue!  Too many unnecessary jumps in the sandcastle.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.



Wow you were busy. I like everything.


----------



## PurpleEars

mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Thanks PurpleEars, I found a Jon Jon in his closet that she is going to use as a pattern.



Glad that your mom found something that she could use. I can't wait to see the pictures!



DMGeurts said:


> That is so awesome Flora!  I am so glad you got it working again!
> 
> D~






disneychic2 said:


> Glad you can use the tutorial. They are super quick and easy!
> 
> Here are pics of our lunch at BOG:
> 
> I'm so glad you were able to fix your machine. I'm sure that felt like such a great accomplishment!  Good for you.





ivey_family said:


> Yay for repairing your machine all by yourself!  That is the best feeling!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks! I am very pleased with being able to fix the machine. It certainly gives me the confidence in restoring and using a vintage machine when I come across one. Given the success, I wonder if I should add tinker fairy to my resume  (in addition to Flora the fairy, of course).

Lois - I will let you know how the cape making goes. Thanks for posting the pictures of food at the BoG. That salad looks great! I was hesitant to go there because we hardly eat deep fried foods and there were quite a few things that looked like they were deep fried. The cupcakes look great. I hope they are as good as the ones at Starring Rolls or at Contempo.



Imagineer2Be said:


> First of all thanks for all the great inspiration.  I have been sewing for the past 3 year making quilts, wedding table runners, skirts, outfits, pants, pajamas etc. with my very old Husqvarna sewing machine from about 1985. It's a good little workhorse I got from my great grandmother and until it truly falls apart I don't want to part with it.
> 
> However, after learning about the appliqué process with the embroidery machine I am very intrigued to start adding that to my repertoire.  Can anyone recommend a great embroidery machine with computer connect ability (preferably via thumb drive or wifi) that will let me start doing computer appliqué.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice.
> 
> (FYI: I looked at the beginning of the thread to make sure this wasn't a stupid question.  The only machine advice I saw was for the sewing machine. If this was asked before I am very sorry)



Welcome! There is no such thing as a stupid question. I would suggest the Brother 770 given the positive reviews I have seen around here. It has a thumb drive connection. It does up to 5x7 in a single hooping, which should be more than adequate for most uses (unless you want to quilt with it). I have used larger embroideries in adult sized clothing if I want the applique to cover most of the item.



ivey_family said:


> After a marathon week of sewing, I finished everything I had hoped to complete for our beach trip!  We drove all day!! yesterday, but made it safely and enjoyed the beach today!  The kids are loving it!
> 
> This is just a little dress I picked up at Walmart for dd.  I added her monogram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a $1 hat at Dollar Tree and added my monogram to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the touristy things we'll be doing is attending the Pirates Voyage show.  (Similar to Medieval Time or Dixie Stampede).  The boys have pirate ship shirts, but dd didn't have anything, so I made this for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally removed the Santa Mickey heads from our fleece jackets and replaced them with these for the summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, these are the outfits I'm most excited about.  I had to line the shorts, so I actually made 6 pairs of shorts to complete these 3, but I'm very happy with the results!  The boys' shorts are the Mud Puddle Splashers by FishSticks.  Dd's are Easy Fits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not thrilled with that sandcastle design, but I think it's because we're so spoiled by HeatherSue!  Too many unnecessary jumps in the sandcastle.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.



Great job on everything! I like the sandcastle set the best. It's too bad that you are not happy with the design. Great job on repurposing the fleece jackets. I hope your family is having a great time at the beach!



DMGeurts said:


> I finally made my list yesterday of the customs I need to make for this trip...  Due to my hectic schedule, I cannot start them until after 4th of July weekend (which gives me about 6 weeks to work around other custom orders).  I am very nervous that I am not doing to get it all done...
> 
> According to my calculations, I need:  1 camera bag...  2 modified UPBs (+ 2 more, if I have the time)...  3 wallets... (all of the bags and wallets will have very detailed hand appliques that need to be added to them, as well)...  3 lanyards...  1 camera strap...  1 (maybe, if I have the time) camera bag insert...  + I have about 15 tank tops I am hoping to straight stitch some felt appliques on, which Chiara is whipping up for me.     I am very nervous - with all my custom orders, I won't have time to get all of this done.  Thankfully, I ordered a bunch of accessories from a good friend - and those should start arriving this week - I cannot WAIT to see them!
> 
> Sorry for the ramble...  So please...  Boost my confidence and tell me that I will be able to get all of this done...  LOL   Because - could you imagine if the girls and I went to Disney, and I just coulnd't find the time to make us our own bags?  That would be bad...
> 
> D~



It would be terrible if you and your girls did not have your own special bags! At the same time, you should be able to get quite a few things done in 6 weeks. I would come and have a sew-a-thon with you if I lived closer, though I am not sure if I would be of much help!


----------



## nannye

Ha ha I'm here! Better late than never! 

I need to get started on vS customs for August!


----------



## nannye

Carriethose shorts sets loo fabulous!


----------



## ivey_family

Thank you, everyone!  Erin, that's the fabric I bought when we met up!  

I think matching up my kids has become an obsession.  I do it automatically, even with their play clothes.  The boys are so used to it, they ask each other which matching shirt the other wants to wear that day.  Lol!  Oh well, I know there will come a time where they won't let me, so I'm enjoying it now for all it's worth!

(And, I've even got dh trained that on vacation, we coordinate.  He just came to ask me what today's outfit was supposed to be.  ;p)

Nini - so glad to spark an idea for you!  FYI, I used tearaway in the hoop, sprayed, pinned hat, and ultra solvy on the top.  Very easy!

It's pouring rain, the kids are napping after swimming most of the morning, and dh and I are enjoying the sound of the surf from the balcony!

Have a great day, everyone!

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

DMGeurts said:


> Carrie....  I love all of it.  I especially love how you used seersucker in everything!  All of the little outfits are adorable - but I just love the coordinating ones the best - I used to love dressing my girls in matching/coordinating outfits.  And great idea repurposing your fleece jackets - did you embroider them on felt first and then straight stitch the designs on?  I was thinking of doing that with a few things for the girls for our trip, because at their age, I know they'd never wear anything with Disney on it at home.    Anyways - great job - LOVE all of it!
> 
> D~




Thanks, D!

Yes, I did the beach balls on felt, then stitched them onto the coats.  I had done the same thing before our Disney trip last year and it worked out great.

Oh, and as far as getting everything done for your trip, you are so organized and by now, know exactly how long a single bag takes, etc, so I'd think you'd be able to schedule everything out pretty easily.  Good luck with it all!

Regards,
C.


----------



## goteamwood

Imagineer2Be said:


> First of all thanks for all the great inspiration.  I have been sewing for the past 3 year making quilts, wedding table runners, skirts, outfits, pants, pajamas etc. with my very old Husqvarna sewing machine from about 1985. It's a good little workhorse I got from my great grandmother and until it truly falls apart I don't want to part with it.
> 
> However, after learning about the appliqué process with the embroidery machine I am very intrigued to start adding that to my repertoire.  Can anyone recommend a great embroidery machine with computer connect ability (preferably via thumb drive or wifi) that will let me start doing computer appliqué.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice.
> 
> (FYI: I looked at the beginning of the thread to make sure this wasn't a stupid question.  The only machine advice I saw was for the sewing machine. If this was asked before I am very sorry)


I concur with everyone else on the pe770. Great starter machine and the thumb drive connection is great. 



Imagineer2Be said:


> Thanks all for the quick advice. I am currently working a hand appliqué on a pair of PJ pants for DH.  I am hoping I will get a real machine soon.  I was spoiled growing up with a best friend whose mom had an embroidery machine. I would watch it for hours. I still have some of the stuff she made and can't wait to make my own things.


It's totally addictive, be warned! You will want to embellish everything!



ivey_family said:


> After a marathon week of sewing, I finished everything I had hoped to complete for our beach trip!  We drove all day!! yesterday, but made it safely and enjoyed the beach today!  The kids are loving it!
> 
> This is just a little dress I picked up at Walmart for dd.  I added her monogram:
> 
> I picked up a $1 hat at Dollar Tree and added my monogram to it:
> 
> One of the touristy things we'll be doing is attending the Pirates Voyage show.  (Similar to Medieval Time or Dixie Stampede).  The boys have pirate ship shirts, but dd didn't have anything, so I made this for her:
> 
> I finally removed the Santa Mickey heads from our fleece jackets and replaced them with these for the summer:
> 
> And, these are the outfits I'm most excited about.  I had to line the shorts, so I actually made 6 pairs of shorts to complete these 3, but I'm very happy with the results!  The boys' shorts are the Mud Puddle Splashers by FishSticks.  Dd's are Easy Fits.
> 
> Design close-up:
> 
> I was not thrilled with that sandcastle design, but I think it's because we're so spoiled by HeatherSue!  Too many unnecessary jumps in the sandcastle.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.


I love all the outfits. I just printed out the fish sticks shorts pattern to start our Disney outfits (for October/November) as a change of pace from easy fits. I am trying to branch put from Carla c, doing some stuff other than bowling shirts and easy fits! I love how your sets came out. 



DMGeurts said:


> I think I may have missed quoting a page...
> 
> Super cute!  And great job repurposing the shirts!
> 
> This turned out great!
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> I finally made my list yesterday of the customs I need to make for this trip...  Due to my hectic schedule, I cannot start them until after 4th of July weekend (which gives me about 6 weeks to work around other custom orders).  I am very nervous that I am not doing to get it all done...
> 
> According to my calculations, I need:  1 camera bag...  2 modified UPBs (+ 2 more, if I have the time)...  3 wallets... (all of the bags and wallets will have very detailed hand appliques that need to be added to them, as well)...  3 lanyards...  1 camera strap...  1 (maybe, if I have the time) camera bag insert...  + I have about 15 tank tops I am hoping to straight stitch some felt appliques on, which Chiara is whipping up for me.     I am very nervous - with all my custom orders, I won't have time to get all of this done.  Thankfully, I ordered a bunch of accessories from a good friend - and those should start arriving this week - I cannot WAIT to see them!
> 
> Sorry for the ramble...  So please...  Boost my confidence and tell me that I will be able to get all of this done...  LOL   Because - could you imagine if the girls and I went to Disney, and I just coulnd't find the time to make us our own bags?  That would be bad...
> 
> D~


I've started buying fabric for our trip in 5+ months and have a stack going that's overwhelming to look at. So much to do! You'll get it all
Done I'm sure. 



ivey_family said:


> Thank you, everyone!  Erin, that's the fabric I bought when we met up!
> 
> I think matching up my kids has become an obsession.  I do it automatically, even with their play clothes.  The boys are so used to it, they ask each other which matching shirt the other wants to wear that day.  Lol!  Oh well, I know there will come a time where they won't let me, so I'm enjoying it now for all it's worth!
> 
> (And, I've even got dh trained that on vacation, we coordinate.  He just came to ask me what today's outfit was supposed to be.  ;p)
> 
> Nini - so glad to spark an idea for you!  FYI, I used tearaway in the hoop, sprayed, pinned hat, and vilene on the top.  Very easy!
> 
> It's pouring rain, the kids are napping after swimming most of the morning, and dh and I are enjoying the sound of the surf from the balcony!
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


We always dressed my boys matching or coordinating as infants because its cute. Now we do it to stop fights. If we only had ONE captain America t-shirt there would be unbelievable fallout. And making 2 at a time just seems normal
To me now. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## smittette

I was planning to screen print basic Mickey heads on tshirts to wear to Epcot and sew bows on the girls' to make them into Minnies. Cute idea, right? 
But no, you all have to mention Heather Sue's embroideries. I go to look for Timon and Pumba for Animal Kingdom day - and what do I see? Mickey heads in every possible style, including one in a sailor hat which I must now make for my retired Navy Hubby. Needless to say, I am now going to embroider those shirts instead. And everyone's shirt will be different - as soon as I narrow down the choices to only 7.


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> I think matching up my kids has become an obsession.  I do it automatically, even with their play clothes.  The boys are so used to it, they ask each other which matching shirt the other wants to wear that day.  Lol!  Oh well, I know there will come a time where they won't let me, so I'm enjoying it now for all it's worth!
> 
> (And, I've even got dh trained that on vacation, we coordinate.  He just came to ask me what today's outfit was supposed to be.  ;p)
> 
> Regards,
> C.



That's cute that your kids want to match! Good job on getting your DH on board in terms of matching outfits.



goteamwood said:


> We always dressed my boys matching or coordinating as infants because its cute. Now we do it to stop fights. If we only had ONE captain America t-shirt there would be unbelievable fallout. And making 2 at a time just seems normal
> To me now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It's funny that you do matching shirts to stop fights! I can't wait to see what you make for your trip!



smittette said:


> I was planning to screen print basic Mickey heads on tshirts to wear to Epcot and sew bows on the girls' to make them into Minnies. Cute idea, right?
> But no, you all have to mention Heather Sue's embroideries. I go to look for Timon and Pumba for Animal Kingdom day - and what do I see? Mickey heads in every possible style, including one in a sailor hat which I must now make for my retired Navy Hubby. Needless to say, I am now going to embroider those shirts instead. And everyone's shirt will be different - as soon as I narrow down the choices to only 7.



Sorry to be enablers, but I hope you will have fun making the outfits.


----------



## nannye

Ladies, 
I'm thinking about a pink cindy dress for V (not that we'll have time to make one but it will be at the end of the list. Any pattern suggestions for it? Anyone made something that worked well? It will be made using cottons.
Thanks in advance!
Erin


----------



## Kktraylor

We got the dates for my daughter's wish trip finally and we're going July 20. Does anyone know of a pattern to make mouse ears?  They all want them, but with seven kids we can't buy them each one. If you know of any patterns, please let me know!  Thanks


----------



## smittette

nannye said:


> Ladies,
> I'm thinking about a pink cindy dress for V (not that we'll have time to make one but it will be at the end of the list. Any pattern suggestions for it? Anyone made something that worked well? It will be made using cottons.
> Thanks in advance!
> Erin



Just about any dress pattern will work as long as it has a separate bodice. Just put white flutter sleeves (that's what I call them anyway) on it and add a pink ribbon wrapped around the bodice and tied at the top(google Pink Cinderella dress to see how it's wrapped), plus some bows on the bottom with the same ribbon. If the skirt isn't full enough, add to it and gather more. Depending on time and the "princess toleration level" of your girl you could add a white petticoat too.
To make flutter sleeves cut a piece of fabric in a skinny half circle, hem the straight side, gather the round side, attach to the arm hole, and bind it with bias tape.

If you don't have time to make the dress, just add the ribbon to a pink t-shirt and Bippity Boppity Boo - Instant Cinderella.  T-shirt dresses work better for active children anyway. 

Here's my latest t-shirt princess - Snow White




The skirt is a separate piece with shorts attached because my princess is quite the tomboy (fortunately she also loves pretty stuff)


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

smittette said:


> Just about any dress pattern will work as long as it has a separate bodice. Just put white flutter sleeves (that's what I call them anyway) on it and add a pink ribbon wrapped around the bodice and tied at the top(google Pink Cinderella dress to see how it's wrapped), plus some bows on the bottom with the same ribbon. If the skirt isn't full enough, add to it and gather more. Depending on time and the "princess toleration level" of your girl you could add a white petticoat too.
> To make flutter sleeves cut a piece of fabric in a skinny half circle, hem the straight side, gather the round side, attach to the arm hole, and bind it with bias tape.
> 
> If you don't have time to make the dress, just add the ribbon to a pink t-shirt and Bippity Boppity Boo - Instant Cinderella.  T-shirt dresses work better for active children anyway.
> 
> Here's my latest t-shirt princess - Snow White
> http://s1116.photobucket.com/user/smittette/media/IMG_20130521_091858_142.jpg.html
> 
> The skirt is a separate piece with shorts attached because my princess is quite the tomboy (fortunately she also loves pretty stuff)



Love this tshirt dress! Great idea!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

smittette said:


> I was planning to screen print basic Mickey heads on tshirts to wear to Epcot and sew bows on the girls' to make them into Minnies. Cute idea, right?
> But no, you all have to mention Heather Sue's embroideries. I go to look for Timon and Pumba for Animal Kingdom day - and what do I see? Mickey heads in every possible style, including one in a sailor hat which I must now make for my retired Navy Hubby. Needless to say, I am now going to embroider those shirts instead. And everyone's shirt will be different - as soon as I narrow down the choices to only 7.



I agree there is so much you can do its overwhelming!!!!! 



smittette said:


> Just about any dress pattern will work as long as it has a separate bodice. Just put white flutter sleeves (that's what I call them anyway) on it and add a pink ribbon wrapped around the bodice and tied at the top(google Pink Cinderella dress to see how it's wrapped), plus some bows on the bottom with the same ribbon. If the skirt isn't full enough, add to it and gather more. Depending on time and the "princess toleration level" of your girl you could add a white petticoat too.
> To make flutter sleeves cut a piece of fabric in a skinny half circle, hem the straight side, gather the round side, attach to the arm hole, and bind it with bias tape.
> 
> If you don't have time to make the dress, just add the ribbon to a pink t-shirt and Bippity Boppity Boo - Instant Cinderella.  T-shirt dresses work better for active children anyway.
> 
> Here's my latest t-shirt princess - Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is a separate piece with shorts attached because my princess is quite the tomboy (fortunately she also loves pretty stuff)



The dress is adorable!!!!!

************************************

Thanks again everyone for the comments on DS's outfit. She's still sewing! I will prob be posting more in a few days. I'm waiting on ribbon & bottlecaps to come in so I can do matching bows for my girls! 

For those who were talking about matching/coordinating kids outfits......
I made my twin girls match until they were 6 (1st grade) & it hurt me bad when they didn't want to anymore!!! I still make them match/coordinate for holidays & special occasions even with their little brother. But other than that they rarely pick the same thing out to wear anymore!!!


----------



## babynala

I am hopelessly behind so I apologize if I have missed anything.



ColonelHathi said:


> Saw this dress and had to post!  I love this butterfly fabric!!!  I just finished the Grace Dress from YCMT for my niece (18mos) using this same fabric and some purple.  I had left over fabric from another Grace Dress that I am making for DD with this same fabric as one of the ruffles.  Oiy, those ruffles take a while.
> 
> I really like the pattern you used though, looks very comfy!  Which pattern is it, I think I have seen it around?
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of the Grace dress I made for DN. I hand-appliqued the butterfly's on with my machine, 1st time using my machine for the applique. Labor of love:


So pretty, I love the appliqued butterflies.  My DD has that same fabric for the tie backs on her curtains and on a message board we made for her.  Love it in a dress!



lmb80129 said:


> Where is the best place to get Marathon thread?  I looked on Amazon but didn't see it.  Any supply or other thread brand suggestions for items found on Amazon? I love Amazon prime and having supplies show up at my door in 2 days!  Still haven't pulled the machine out the box.  Guess I'm a little overwhelmed at getting started!


I see Flora responded.  I purchased mine on-line from Marathon.



pyrxtc said:


> So many tons of things have been posted and all I did was go to Texas to see my new house and I missed so much ! Everything looks so amazing and I can't wait to make more things but I don't think I will be doing any more of my own stuff anytime soon. Maybe I will make a nursing cover for my sister since she had her baby last week and I didn't want to leave when I visited. My new niece is so cute ! Me with my two nieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also gave my brother my other nieces outfits for her birthday. I tried them on her and they fit her perfectly.
> 
> I sent my brother home with all 3 things and when I made the offer to my SIL to ask her photographer if she would trade the tutu and tulle dress for photographs, she responded that she didn't know she had them. She had seen the pic on facebook but didn't realize that I made them for her DD and it was at her house. She is looking forward to when her DH finally gives the box to her.
> 
> Texas is wonderful and I can't wait to go, I might be saying the opposite in a year or two but so far I love it ! My new house is gorgeous and passed inspections with only little things like burnt bulbs, nothing major. I even got to hit a moving sale and brought home about 50 yards of fabric that I only paid $20 for. Most are 1 and 2 yard increments but I got 5 or 6 3-5 yard pieces of some great colors and designs including some cars and some Rudolph. It's a pity it will all get packed away for the move before I use any of it. My new sewing room is huge though and really tall ceiling so it will be fun to decorate.
> 
> All these upcoming Disney trips are making me want to go too. I received a Figment my DS designed in my email yesterday. He sent it to me about 17 months ago when we were in Epcot for Christmas 2011. It was delayed a little bit.


Your nieces are so cute.  How awesome that you got everything figured out with the house.  I hope you are very happy there.  It sounds like you will have lots to sew and a great place to do it in.  



dianemom2 said:


> Just stopping by to post a quick hello.  The girls did a fantastic job at their bat mitzvah last weekend.  I was so proud of them.  The party also went off without a hitch.  We still have a house full of company and will for another  several days.  Then they will start departing for home.  Hopefully I can catch up on here in the next few days.
> 
> D- I saw that you might be getting an embroidery machine.  Even if you do your appliques by hand, the help with the lettering will be fantastic!


Glad everything went well with the bat mitzvah and the party.  Enjoy your guests.  





smittette said:


> I must have potato head fabric!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, done drooling.
> I've only got 18 days left before we leave, so I've had to get busy.
> 
> Jammies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hulk for that "other park" for little miss and brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought t-shirts with the muscles off of Walmart's clearance rack - of course they didn't have the right sizes so I had to shrink one and used the other as an applique on a larger shirt.


Those shirts / outfits are so awesome.  We are headed to that "other" park in about two weeks.  I'm kind of excited but still have lots of sewing to do.



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> My mom got the first outfit done & it's for my 2 yr old son!! I love it!!! So excited for her to get the rest done!!


How cute, the tie is perfect.



ivey_family said:


> After a marathon week of sewing, I finished everything I had hoped to complete for our beach trip!  We drove all day!! yesterday, but made it safely and enjoyed the beach today!  The kids are loving it!
> 
> This is just a little dress I picked up at Walmart for dd.  I added her monogram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a $1 hat at Dollar Tree and added my monogram to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the touristy things we'll be doing is attending the Pirates Voyage show.  (Similar to Medieval Time or Dixie Stampede).  The boys have pirate ship shirts, but dd didn't have anything, so I made this for her:
> 
> I finally removed the Santa Mickey heads from our fleece jackets and replaced them with these for the summer:
> 
> And, these are the outfits I'm most excited about.  I had to line the shorts, so I actually made 6 pairs of shorts to complete these 3, but I'm very happy with the results!  The boys' shorts are the Mud Puddle Splashers by FishSticks.  Dd's are Easy Fits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not thrilled with that sandcastle design, but I think it's because we're so spoiled by HeatherSue!  Too many unnecessary jumps in the sandcastle.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.


Cute dress and hat.  Are you guys in Myrtle Beach?  Hope the weather has improved.  I love the matching out fits and I am a sucker for seersucker.  Perfect.  Great idea to update the jackets to a summer theme.  



nannye said:


> Ladies,
> I'm thinking about a pink cindy dress for V (not that we'll have time to make one but it will be at the end of the list. Any pattern suggestions for it? Anyone made something that worked well? It will be made using cottons.
> Thanks in advance!
> Erin


I think some have used the simply sweet as a starting point for that dress.



Kktraylor said:


> We got the dates for my daughter's wish trip finally and we're going July 20. Does anyone know of a pattern to make mouse ears?  They all want them, but with seven kids we can't buy them each one. If you know of any patterns, please let me know!  Thanks


I've never seen a pattern but Flora has made some and attached them to a hat (I am over simplifying here).  I think you could use felt and attached to a hairband for the girls and maybe hats for the boys.


----------



## sewmess

ivey_family said:


> After a marathon week of sewing, I finished everything I had hoped to complete for our beach trip!  We drove all day!! yesterday, but made it safely and enjoyed the beach today!  The kids are loving it!
> 
> I picked up a $1 hat at Dollar Tree and added my monogram to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.



I need to make/get myself a sun hat and this is a great idea!
Have Fun at the Beach!



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks! I am very pleased with being able to fix the machine. It certainly gives me the confidence in restoring and using a vintage machine when I come across one. Given the success, I wonder if I should add tinker fairy to my resume  (in addition to Flora the fairy, of course).
> 
> 
> It would be terrible if you and your girls did not have your own special bags! At the same time, you should be able to get quite a few things done in 6 weeks. I would come and have a sew-a-thon with you if I lived closer, though I am not sure if I would be of much help!



It's amazing how much fluff can find it's way into machines, even when you clean them regularly.  Congrats for being able to fix it!

I'd second the sew-a-thon, but I'm way down here in AL and second the questioning how much help I'd be.



smittette said:


> If you don't have time to make the dress, just add the ribbon to a pink t-shirt and Bippity Boppity Boo - Instant Cinderella.  T-shirt dresses work better for active children anyway.
> 
> Here's my latest t-shirt princess - Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is a separate piece with shorts attached because my princess is quite the tomboy (fortunately she also loves pretty stuff)



This is awesome.  I wonder if I could get away with something like that in adult size?

I feel so behind with everything sewing: summer at the science center takes it's toll on how much time/energy I have for working with sewing.

Love to see everyone's stuff and plans.


----------



## kellygirl2

smittette said:


> Just about any dress pattern will work as long as it has a separate bodice. Just put white flutter sleeves (that's what I call them anyway) on it and add a pink ribbon wrapped around the bodice and tied at the top(google Pink Cinderella dress to see how it's wrapped), plus some bows on the bottom with the same ribbon. If the skirt isn't full enough, add to it and gather more. Depending on time and the "princess toleration level" of your girl you could add a white petticoat too.
> To make flutter sleeves cut a piece of fabric in a skinny half circle, hem the straight side, gather the round side, attach to the arm hole, and bind it with bias tape.
> 
> If you don't have time to make the dress, just add the ribbon to a pink t-shirt and Bippity Boppity Boo - Instant Cinderella.  T-shirt dresses work better for active children anyway.
> 
> Here's my latest t-shirt princess - Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is a separate piece with shorts attached because my princess is quite the tomboy (fortunately she also loves pretty stuff)



That is such a great idea - I love it!


----------



## kellygirl2

Kktraylor said:


> We got the dates for my daughter's wish trip finally and we're going July 20. Does anyone know of a pattern to make mouse ears?  They all want them, but with seven kids we can't buy them each one. If you know of any patterns, please let me know!  Thanks



We did a mickey minnie birthday party for my twins 2nd birthday and I made all the kids Mickey and Minnie ears using head bands.

I based it on this tutorial  http://www.thesuburbanmom.com/2010/06/16/how-to-make-mickey-minnie-mouse-ears-for-a-party/

I didnt use felt - I made the ears out of craft foam and didnt cover them with felt but I was making 25 so I tried to cut out as many steps as possible.  I also bought black head bands (bought them on Amazon in bulk) so I didnt have to cover them with anything.   If you arent making as many you probably could end more detail and personalize them for everyone.

Kelly


----------



## kellygirl2

Hello again to my wonderful sewing inspirational friends.   My twins have recently decided that napping is not for them and preschool is out for the summer so I havent been getting much accomplished recently even though we leave in just a few weeks for our trip.  I am still frantically learning how to use my 770 to finish some shirts for the trip but the 1 hour increments where I get to work and have to put everything away makes it a challenge.

I was having terrible problems with my hoop not snapping in but ordered the Elipse hoop and it works so much easier.

Here is my one project that I have actually completed - A cindrella Simply Sweet.




I had a terrible time trying to attached the peblum and skirt - I broke three needles and I am sure it was because of all the gathers in the peblum - does anyone have any advice on that - I have a second one to make for my niece this week.  I do tlove how it turned out as long as you dont look at the horrible seam on the inside!


Again - loving everything that everyone is making - just never enough time to come back and comment like I would like.

Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday and staying safe in all the crazy weather.

Kelly


----------



## ivey_family

babynala said:


> Cute dress and hat.  Are you guys in Myrtle Beach?  Hope the weather has improved.  I love the matching out fits and I am a sucker for seersucker.  Perfect.  Great idea to update the jackets to a summer theme.



Thanks!  Yes, we're in MB.  We've had rain most days, but we've still been able to enjoy the beach and pool, so nothing worth complaining about.  . We rode the Skywheel tonight.  Kids LOVED it!

That Snow White t dress is adorable!

Good luck with Mickey ears.  I think adding double felt circles to red or black baseball caps would be super cute!  Maybe puffy paint names, and ribbon bows for the girls?

Regards,
C.


----------



## PurpleEars

nannye said:


> Ladies,
> I'm thinking about a pink cindy dress for V (not that we'll have time to make one but it will be at the end of the list. Any pattern suggestions for it? Anyone made something that worked well? It will be made using cottons.
> Thanks in advance!
> Erin



I have seen them with the Simply Sweet as a base.



Kktraylor said:


> We got the dates for my daughter's wish trip finally and we're going July 20. Does anyone know of a pattern to make mouse ears?  They all want them, but with seven kids we can't buy them each one. If you know of any patterns, please let me know!  Thanks



Congrats on getting the dates for your trip. I am not sure what kinds of Mouse Ears you want to make. They could be as simple as headband style to more complex with a hat. I make custom "ears" for DH and I as we wanted ears with sun protection (I get sunburn very easily). This is a picture of me wearing the hat from last year (with my Minnie Rosetta and Minnie-inspired Rebecca dress):






This is a picture of me with the sorceror ears at Disneyland (purchased hat, added covers for the ears as the original ears have the swirls like the hat at DHS and added the Minnie bow). Again, the Minnie Rosetta was there, as well as my Disney music skirt.






Hopefully these will give you some ideas. I am not sure if I would tackle 6 sets of bucket hat styled ears though, they were quite a bit of pain to make. The bucket hat styled ears are now on version 2.1 and I am still not 100% happy with them.



smittette said:


> Here's my latest t-shirt princess - Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is a separate piece with shorts attached because my princess is quite the tomboy (fortunately she also loves pretty stuff)



Great job on the Snow White t-shirt dress! You did a great job on it. If I make anything knee length or shorter, I always make them into skorts since I am not graceful enough to move around without the risk of showing off more than I planned! 



sewmess said:


> It's amazing how much fluff can find it's way into machines, even when you clean them regularly.  Congrats for being able to fix it!
> 
> I'd second the sew-a-thon, but I'm way down here in AL and second the questioning how much help I'd be.
> 
> This is awesome.  I wonder if I could get away with something like that in adult size?
> 
> I feel so behind with everything sewing: summer at the science center takes it's toll on how much time/energy I have for working with sewing.
> 
> Love to see everyone's stuff and plans.



Thanks. I also second the question in terms of adults wearing princess-inspired T-shirt dresses! I hope you are having fun at the Science Centre. We have a new one which opened last year and I still haven't been to it yet. I plan to go some time before kids get out for summer (kids are in school until the end of June here, but they don't go back until after Labour Day).



kellygirl2 said:


> Here is my one project that I have actually completed - A cindrella Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a terrible time trying to attached the peblum and skirt - I broke three needles and I am sure it was because of all the gathers in the peblum - does anyone have any advice on that - I have a second one to make for my niece this week.  I do tlove how it turned out as long as you dont look at the horrible seam on the inside!
> 
> 
> Again - loving everything that everyone is making - just never enough time to come back and comment like I would like.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday and staying safe in all the crazy weather.
> 
> Kelly



Great job on the dress. I am not sure if I have any good suggestions for the peplum as I have never done anything like that before. I don't think I have ever run into problems like that with ruffles, though your peplum may have more gathers than the ruffles? Were the gathers even? What type of needle was used? Perhaps the needle was too fine for the thickness (thicker materials need needles with larger diameters. I usually sew with size 12 needles but I would go up to 14 or even 16 when I work with thicker materials. I hope this helps!


----------



## smittette

sewmess said:


> This is awesome.  I wonder if I could get away with something like that in adult size?



I don't see why adults couldn't wear princess t-shirt dresses. No one would mistake you for a CM, which I have read is why they don't allow adults in costumes.



kellygirl2 said:


> Here is my one project that I have actually completed - A cindrella Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a terrible time trying to attached the peblum and skirt - I broke three needles and I am sure it was because of all the gathers in the peblum - does anyone have any advice on that - I have a second one to make for my niece this week.  I do love how it turned out as long as you dont look at the horrible seam on the inside!



The best advice I have for the needle problem is to go slooooow. When I'm sewing leather, sometimes I just turn the hand wheel to go over layers. I'm not sure how many of those layers you are sewing at one time, but is there a way you can attach the peplum to just one layer and then sew that to the rest. You could also try grading your seams when you're done so there's not so much bulk. Good luck and I'm sending you


----------



## nannye

PurpleEars said:


>



Ahhh theres our Anastasia and Drizella!


----------



## DMGeurts

smittette said:


> I was planning to screen print basic Mickey heads on tshirts to wear to Epcot and sew bows on the girls' to make them into Minnies. Cute idea, right?
> But no, you all have to mention Heather Sue's embroideries. I go to look for Timon and Pumba for Animal Kingdom day - and what do I see? Mickey heads in every possible style, including one in a sailor hat which I must now make for my retired Navy Hubby. Needless to say, I am now going to embroider those shirts instead. And everyone's shirt will be different - as soon as I narrow down the choices to only 7.



LOL...  I know - the choices are endless, and all of them are fun...



kellygirl2 said:


> Hello again to my wonderful sewing inspirational friends.   My twins have recently decided that napping is not for them and preschool is out for the summer so I havent been getting much accomplished recently even though we leave in just a few weeks for our trip.  I am still frantically learning how to use my 770 to finish some shirts for the trip but the 1 hour increments where I get to work and have to put everything away makes it a challenge.
> 
> I was having terrible problems with my hoop not snapping in but ordered the Elipse hoop and it works so much easier.
> 
> Here is my one project that I have actually completed - A cindrella Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a terrible time trying to attached the peblum and skirt - I broke three needles and I am sure it was because of all the gathers in the peblum - does anyone have any advice on that - I have a second one to make for my niece this week.  I do tlove how it turned out as long as you dont look at the horrible seam on the inside!
> 
> 
> Again - loving everything that everyone is making - just never enough time to come back and comment like I would like.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday and staying safe in all the crazy weather.
> 
> Kelly



That turned out great!  I agree  with the pp...  go slow...  Also, try to make sure your gathers are even through out - that way you won't be going through some extra thick layers at times.



smittette said:


> Just about any dress pattern will work as long as it has a separate bodice. Just put white flutter sleeves (that's what I call them anyway) on it and add a pink ribbon wrapped around the bodice and tied at the top(google Pink Cinderella dress to see how it's wrapped), plus some bows on the bottom with the same ribbon. If the skirt isn't full enough, add to it and gather more. Depending on time and the "princess toleration level" of your girl you could add a white petticoat too.
> To make flutter sleeves cut a piece of fabric in a skinny half circle, hem the straight side, gather the round side, attach to the arm hole, and bind it with bias tape.
> 
> If you don't have time to make the dress, just add the ribbon to a pink t-shirt and Bippity Boppity Boo - Instant Cinderella.  T-shirt dresses work better for active children anyway.
> 
> Here's my latest t-shirt princess - Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is a separate piece with shorts attached because my princess is quite the tomboy (fortunately she also loves pretty stuff)



Very cute!



sewmess said:


> This is awesome.  I wonder if I could get away with something like that in adult size?
> .



I think you could Ruth...  I am actually formulating a plan...  I have a tee shirt that I wore on my last trip that I love - but it's a man's tee, and since it will be hot (and I prefer tank tops) - I've been trying to figure out how hard it would be to make it more girly and more of a tank top...  I think I've come up with something - but Lord only knows when I will actually get to it...  Maybe this weekend I will try???  After all - it is my "week off."  

D~


----------



## love to stitch

kellygirl2 said:


> Hello again to my wonderful sewing inspirational friends.   My twins have recently decided that napping is not for them and preschool is out for the summer so I havent been getting much accomplished recently even though we leave in just a few weeks for our trip.  I am still frantically learning how to use my 770 to finish some shirts for the trip but the 1 hour increments where I get to work and have to put everything away makes it a challenge.
> 
> I was having terrible problems with my hoop not snapping in but ordered the Elipse hoop and it works so much easier.
> 
> Here is my one project that I have actually completed - A cindrella Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a terrible time trying to attached the peblum and skirt - I broke three needles and I am sure it was because of all the gathers in the peblum - does anyone have any advice on that - I have a second one to make for my niece this week.  I do tlove how it turned out as long as you dont look at the horrible seam on the inside!
> 
> 
> Again - loving everything that everyone is making - just never enough time to come back and comment like I would like.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday and staying safe in all the crazy weather.
> 
> Kelly



The dress is adorable. I agree with the advice already given about attaching the peplum.


----------



## disneychic2

kellygirl2 said:


> Hello again to my wonderful sewing inspirational friends.   My twins have recently decided that napping is not for them and preschool is out for the summer so I havent been getting much accomplished recently even though we leave in just a few weeks for our trip.  I am still frantically learning how to use my 770 to finish some shirts for the trip but the 1 hour increments where I get to work and have to put everything away makes it a challenge.
> 
> I was having terrible problems with my hoop not snapping in but ordered the Elipse hoop and it works so much easier.
> 
> Here is my one project that I have actually completed - A cindrella Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a terrible time trying to attached the peblum and skirt - I broke three needles and I am sure it was because of all the gathers in the peblum - does anyone have any advice on that - I have a second one to make for my niece this week.  I do tlove how it turned out as long as you dont look at the horrible seam on the inside!
> 
> 
> Again - loving everything that everyone is making - just never enough time to come back and comment like I would like.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday and staying safe in all the crazy weather.
> 
> Kelly



I really like this dress!! You did a fantastic job. As others have said, a stronger needle would help I think. Something to be used with denim should do the trick. And of course going slowly always helps.


----------



## NiniMorris

Double post


----------



## NiniMorris

I just typed out a long answer, and it disappeared!

On adding the peplum to a Simply Sweet...the way I do it is to not use the interliner on the bodice for starters (that cuts down one layer)  Then I add the peplum to the skirt and serge.  Then add the skirt to the bodice only (not the liner).  Then fold the lining up and hand stitch into place to cover the seam.


Go slow and use a larger needle...

I promise my longer post made more sense...but I am out of time this morning...maybe someone else knows what I am talking about and can write it in a way that makes sense...


Nini


----------



## goteamwood

I have been trying to keep up with the thread an all the great projects (and comment when I have time) but man was it a long, exhausting week last week. 
My boys had their (first of probably many) preschool graduation ceremony last week, which was beyond adorable. And since I think they are cute and I am a proud Mommy AND I got a cute picture of them looking in the same direction, here is their graduation day pic. (for once not wearing something I made.) 


 We also had an ER visit when one kid bludgeoned the other with the nightlight (which they are not allowed to have in their room anymore) and there was SO MUCH BLOOD. It ended up being a smallish, not very deep wound and did not even require stitches or staples, but looking at their room you'd guess it was much more severe. (Twin boys are never dull.) And finally we wrapped up the week with our family's annual walk for the March of Dimes, which was great fun and my kids were so excited to help babies, and this year they even walked a little rather than just staying in the stroller like years past. (they did not walk the whole 5K).

And onto the things I made...
I don't think I posted these before, sorry if I did. I made this set for 6 month photos of a mom in my twins club for her boy/girl twins. She had been looking all over for matching outfits for them and wasn't having any luck, so I made some. I think they are so cute.



I did the simply sweet but used Diane's trick of doing the back of the bodice 1 size up and put elastic in it, so hopefully the little girl will be able to wear it for a while. 

And I was commissioned to make a dress for a friend of a friend who had seen the Winnie the Pooh ruffle dress I made and asked if I could make a dress to match an existing hair bow she had. I forgot to take a picture of the bow with  but it's pretty much an exact match.  She loves it and has ordered a pirate-themed Peekaboo Ruffle dress for her daughter's pirate 5th birthday party in September. 




I am busy planning our outfits for our trip and have started culling my fabrics and my to-do pile is growing. Not sure when I will have time to do it, but I am guessing it will be at the expense of sleep. I was at Joann fabrics this week and found new Monster's University fabric, which of course I bought 3 yards of immediately. I know we've all discussed how Joann's quality isn't great, but I searched far and wide for Monster's fabric last year and found a single FQ on ebay for $10 so I HAD to get it. I think I am going to make shorts for my kiddos and use some of the adorable Monsters U designs HeatherSue just released for a t-shirt for the movie next month. I have been prepping my kids for the movie theater experience, they've only been 1 time and it was a months-later showing of Wreck-it Ralph so we were literally the only 4 people in the theater! It didn't matter if they were noisy or had to go potty 22 times. I have a feeling Monsters will be different. But Monsters Inc is my all-time favorite Pixar movie so we will be going ASAP!


----------



## pyrxtc

My brother and SIL got my nieces 1st birthday pictures done and they used my dress. I do have to say that she looks absolutely adorable in it. They used the tulle dress too.


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:


> My brother and SIL got my nieces 1st birthday pictures done and they used my dress. I do have to say that she looks absolutely adorable in it. They used the tulle dress too.



So cute! I am glad they got the pictures done in the dresses you made. I remember you said there was some miscommunication and the mom didn't know they existed, so I am glad that got resolved. I made the Cubs bowling shirt for my nephew for his birthday and also made him a shirt with the #6 and his name to wear to his party, and sent it in plenty of time but my brother didn't check his mail for a few days that week (?) and didn't get it from the mailbox before the party. When he posted pics to FB of the party w/o the shirt I asked why he didn't want to wear it and my brother said "Ooops, I didn't check the mail this week." so I guess he can wear it to his NEXT 6th birthday?


----------



## babynala

smittette said:


> If you don't have time to make the dress, just add the ribbon to a pink t-shirt and Bippity Boppity Boo - Instant Cinderella.  T-shirt dresses work better for active children anyway.
> 
> Here's my latest t-shirt princess - Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is a separate piece with shorts attached because my princess is quite the tomboy (fortunately she also loves pretty stuff)


So cute, great idea to make them shorts.



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> For those who were talking about matching/coordinating kids outfits......
> I made my twin girls match until they were 6 (1st grade) & it hurt me bad when they didn't want to anymore!!! I still make them match/coordinate for holidays & special occasions even with their little brother. But other than that they rarely pick the same thing out to wear anymore!!!


I love seeing twins and siblings in coordinating outfits.  



kellygirl2 said:


> Hello again to my wonderful sewing inspirational friends.   My twins have recently decided that napping is not for them and preschool is out for the summer so I havent been getting much accomplished recently even though we leave in just a few weeks for our trip.  I am still frantically learning how to use my 770 to finish some shirts for the trip but the 1 hour increments where I get to work and have to put everything away makes it a challenge.
> 
> I was having terrible problems with my hoop not snapping in but ordered the Elipse hoop and it works so much easier.
> 
> Here is my one project that I have actually completed - A cindrella Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a terrible time trying to attached the peblum and skirt - I broke three needles and I am sure it was because of all the gathers in the peblum - does anyone have any advice on that - I have a second one to make for my niece this week.  I do tlove how it turned out as long as you dont look at the horrible seam on the inside!
> 
> 
> Again - loving everything that everyone is making - just never enough time to come back and comment like I would like.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday and staying safe in all the crazy weather.
> 
> Kelly


This dress is lovely.  As others have said, I would try a denim needle.  I would also try to finish the seam of the bodice and the skirt layers before joining them together.  



goteamwood said:


> I have been trying to keep up with the thread an all the great projects (and comment when I have time) but man was it a long, exhausting week last week.
> My boys had their (first of probably many) preschool graduation ceremony last week, which was beyond adorable. And since I think they are cute and I am a proud Mommy AND I got a cute picture of them looking in the same direction, here is their graduation day pic. (for once not wearing something I made.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally we wrapped up the week with our family's annual walk for the March of Dimes, which was great fun and my kids were so excited to help babies, and this year they even walked a little rather than just staying in the stroller like years past. (they did not walk the whole 5K).
> 
> And onto the things I made...
> I don't think I posted these before, sorry if I did. I made this set for 6 month photos of a mom in my twins club for her boy/girl twins. She had been looking all over for matching outfits for them and wasn't having any luck, so I made some. I think they are so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the simply sweet but used Diane's trick of doing the back of the bodice 1 size up and put elastic in it, so hopefully the little girl will be able to wear it for a while.
> 
> And I was commissioned to make a dress for a friend of a friend who had seen the Winnie the Pooh ruffle dress I made and asked if I could make a dress to match an existing hair bow she had. I forgot to take a picture of the bow with  but it's pretty much an exact match.  She loves it and has ordered a pirate-themed Peekaboo Ruffle dress for her daughter's pirate 5th birthday party in September.


The boys are so cute in their little plaid pants and argyle shirts.    I had to delete the part about the ER visit because I can't stand the thought of all that blood.  I hope your DS is feeling better.  I have a feeling you are very familiar with the sight of blood!
I love the turtle outfits.  I'm glad there are other people out there that would try to find an outfit to match a bow so I don't feel crazy when I start with an accessory to try to find an outfit to match.  



pyrxtc said:


> My brother and SIL got my nieces 1st birthday pictures done and they used my dress. I do have to say that she looks absolutely adorable in it. They used the tulle dress too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How sweet.  It is so cool that she got to wear the outfits you made.  



goteamwood said:


> So cute! I am glad they got the pictures done in the dresses you made. I remember you said there was some miscommunication and the mom didn't know they existed, so I am glad that got resolved. I made the Cubs bowling shirt for my nephew for his birthday and also made him a shirt with the #6 and his name to wear to his party, and sent it in plenty of time but my brother didn't check his mail for a few days that week (?) and didn't get it from the mailbox before the party. When he posted pics to FB of the party w/o the shirt I asked why he didn't want to wear it and my brother said "Ooops, I didn't check the mail this week." so I guess he can wear it to his NEXT 6th birthday?


Ummmm ??????   If there mail box is at the end of their driveway then I have to say I am a bit confused by this, it is not that hard to get the mail.  If they have to drive to town then I will give them a pass but I am still a little skeptical.  I loved that baseball shirt and I'm sure your nephew will love it now that he has finally gotten it.


----------



## goteamwood

babynala said:


> Ummmm ??????   If there mail box is at the end of their driveway then I have to say I am a bit confused by this, it is not that hard to get the mail.  If they have to drive to town then I will give them a pass but I am still a little skeptical.  I loved that baseball shirt and I'm sure your nephew will love it now that he has finally gotten it.



I can't say I get it either. I do think their neighborhood has those community mailboxes 1/per block, but his is only a few doors down, so really doesn't make much sense, especially since I texted him and told him it was coming. Sigh.


----------



## erieckers

Oh my... You all make such wonderful things!! I want to make wonderful things. Although it seems my machine won't cooperate. 
  So question, I have (or am borrowing rather) a brother Innov-is 900d. I have tried hopping tshirts several different ways. (Even the one at the beginning of this form) every time it works fine for  a little bit, just enough to get my hopes up, them all of a sudden the machine starts eating my shirt! Any thoughts on what I am doing wrong?? 
I did take some sewing lessons in high school but that's been a while. I really want to make some cute outfits for my little boy but I'm becoming frustrated. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## pyrxtc

smittette said:


> Here's my latest t-shirt princess - Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]The skirt is a separate piece with shorts attached because my princess is quite the tomboy (fortunately she also loves pretty stuff)



So cute ! I like the idea of having it with shorts, then you don't have to worry too much about skirts getting in the way.



kellygirl2 said:


> Hello again to my wonderful sewing inspirational friends.   My twins have recently decided that napping is not for them and preschool is out for the summer so I havent been getting much accomplished recently even though we leave in just a few weeks for our trip.  I am still frantically learning how to use my 770 to finish some shirts for the trip but the 1 hour increments where I get to work and have to put everything away makes it a challenge. I was having terrible problems with my hoop not snapping in but ordered the Elipse hoop and it works so much easier.
> Here is my one project that I have actually completed - A cindrella Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]I had a terrible time trying to attached the peblum and skirt - I broke three needles and I am sure it was because of all the gathers in the peblum - does anyone have any advice on that - I have a second one to make for my niece this week.  I do tlove how it turned out as long as you dont look at the horrible seam on the inside!Kelly



Sorry about the no naps, i remember going through that. It is definitely an adjustment for Moms. Cindy looks cute. I can't help with the peplum since I haven't done it yet. I can sympathize with the broken needles. I broke 4 today sewing through 3 layers of flat fabric for a seam. Was trying my Aunt's machine before I give it back and it didn't want to work right. Good luck !



goteamwood said:


> I have been trying to keep up with the thread an all the great projects (and comment when I have time) but man was it a long, exhausting week last week. And onto the things I made...
> I don't think I posted these before, sorry if I did. I made this set for 6 month photos of a mom in my twins club for her boy/girl twins. She had been looking all over for matching outfits for them and wasn't having any luck, so I made some. I think they are so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the simply sweet but used Diane's trick of doing the back of the bodice 1 size up and put elastic in it, so hopefully the little girl will be able to wear it for a while.
> 
> And I was commissioned to make a dress for a friend of a friend who had seen the Winnie the Pooh ruffle dress I made and asked if I could make a dress to match an existing hair bow she had. I forgot to take a picture of the bow with  but it's pretty much an exact match.  She loves it and has ordered a pirate-themed Peekaboo Ruffle dress for her daughter's pirate 5th birthday party in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am busy planning our outfits for our trip and have started culling my fabrics and my to-do pile is growing. Not sure when I will have time to do it, but I am guessing it will be at the expense of sleep. I was at Joann fabrics this week and found new Monster's University fabric, which of course I bought 3 yards of immediately. I know we've all discussed how Joann's quality isn't great, but I searched far and wide for Monster's fabric last year and found a single FQ on ebay for $10 so I HAD to get it. I think I am going to make shorts for my kiddos and use some of the adorable Monsters U designs HeatherSue just released for a t-shirt for the movie next month. I have been prepping my kids for the movie theater experience, they've only been 1 time and it was a months-later showing of Wreck-it Ralph so we were literally the only 4 people in the theater! It didn't matter if they were noisy or had to go potty 22 times. I have a feeling Monsters will be different. But Monsters Inc is my all-time favorite Pixar movie so we will be going ASAP!



Great picture of the boys. Be prepared for lots of bloody incidents until they are older. My 9 yr old still damages himself all the time and I carry band aids everywhere with me. Cute turtle outfits. I love that had you make a dress to match a hair bow, it's usually the other way around, although I have bought a dress to match great shoes I had.  Great dress ! Your Dh might have to take the boys out for a day so you can get some serious work done before your trip. I like the MU fabric, Joann's has it out of stock online already but hopefully my store has it in stock when I go this weekend for fabric to make couch cushion covers. I hope they come out with regular Monster's Inc fabric so it's not just tied to this movie.

I spent my morning learning how to make and making a nursing cover for my sister. I have one more to make and then we will see how she likes them. It seems too easy but I tried it on and it seems like it will work. I had bought the fabric a while ago with nothing in mind so i grabbed it and I am now working on the Cinderella one for her with fabric that I had originally bought to make a carrier. The only thing I had to purchase was the boning and the D rings. 





I started packing up my sewing room and not much is being kept out. The movers come to pack up my house on June 17th. I will be taking my sewing stuff with me though but it still needs to be packed.


----------



## goteamwood

erieckers said:


> Oh my... You all make such wonderful things!! I want to make wonderful things. Although it seems my machine won't cooperate.
> So question, I have (or am borrowing rather) a brother Innov-is 900d. I have tried hopping tshirts several different ways. (Even the one at the beginning of this form) every time it works fine for  a little bit, just enough to get my hopes up, them all of a sudden the machine starts eating my shirt! Any thoughts on what I am doing wrong??
> I did take some sewing lessons in high school but that's been a while. I really want to make some cute outfits for my little boy but I'm becoming frustrated.
> Thanks for your help!



Maybe this will help:


 


This one is on my machine currently. It's a size 2T so the opening is small, I have to sort of move the "hole" around, if that makes sense.
I don't hoop the actual t-shirts, I hoop the stabilizer, which is cut-away, and then I spray a little adhesive on it, then I put the shirt on top, floating. I fold the shirt in half and iron it to "crease" the center line, then I line that up with the centering indicators in the hoop. The adhesive holds it mostly in place, though I sometimes add a basting stitch or use pins WAYYYY outside the stitch area if I am concerned about puckering. I hope that helps a little w/ the visual.

And on the topic of Monsters University: I just saw a friend post this on facebook and signed my duo up for it, they have classes at Lowes which are FREE for kids to make a monsters inc craft thing next month. And it looks like they will be having another project coming up closer to the movie but the registration isn't open for that one yet. http://www.lowesbuildandgrow.com/pages/default.aspx


----------



## erieckers

This is exactly how I have been doing the shirts.  Today I put tear away interfacing in the hoop, sprayed that with adhesive, placed iron on interfacing on the back of the shirt, centered that over the hooped interfacing and pinned around the very edge. Problem came after the machine ran for a bit, it started to eat the bottom layer of interfacing, causing a hole (all this happened in 5 or 6 Seconds since I was sitting right there to stop it) maybe I need a thicker interfacing for the bottom layer? 
Thanks


----------



## goteamwood

erieckers said:


> This is exactly how I have been doing the shirts.  Today I put tear away interfacing in the hoop, sprayed that with adhesive, placed iron on interfacing on the back of the shirt, centered that over the hooped interfacing and pinned around the very edge. Problem came after the machine ran for a bit, it started to eat the bottom layer of interfacing, causing a hole (all this happened in 5 or 6 Seconds since I was sitting right there to stop it) maybe I need a thicker interfacing for the bottom layer?
> Thanks



I think if you are doing knit (like t-shirts or anything stretchy) you should use cut-away, since the tear-away, well, tears. Someone else who as been doing this longer might want to jump in and correct me if I am wrong, but I use the medium cut-away on t-shirts, and haven't had the problem where it rips. if it is a particularly thick stitching area or fonts, I will sometimes even slide a layer or two of tear away under the cutaway for extra oomph. I have a minnie mouse mummy design that is SO dense in stitching I once had to do it 3x because it was puckering the t-shirt and becoming mis-aligned. Solved the issue with a few layers of the tear-away underneath the whole thing...


----------



## smittette

erieckers said:


> Oh my... You all make such wonderful things!! I want to make wonderful things. Although it seems my machine won't cooperate.
> So question, I have (or am borrowing rather) a brother Innov-is 900d. I have tried hopping tshirts several different ways. (Even the one at the beginning of this form) every time it works fine for  a little bit, just enough to get my hopes up, them all of a sudden the machine starts eating my shirt! Any thoughts on what I am doing wrong??
> I did take some sewing lessons in high school but that's been a while. I really want to make some cute outfits for my little boy but I'm becoming frustrated.
> Thanks for your help!



T-shirts are really the hardest thing to embroider. There could be several things going wrong. 

First thing I would do is to take the bobbin and bobbin case out to make sure there isn't a nest of thread down there.

Second, try stitching out your design on some woven fabric. That will tell you if it is the design causing the problem or the shirt. 

If that stitches out fine, then try cut away stabilizer and make sure you use the basting or outlining feature on your machine. You can also add a layer of washaway stabilizer on top. 

If stitching on woven fabric doesn't work, try a different design, different thread, etc.

One more thing, are you trying to resize the design? Depending on the designer and the machine, sometimes that just won't work.


----------



## PurpleEars

DMGeurts said:


> I am actually formulating a plan...  I have a tee shirt that I wore on my last trip that I love - but it's a man's tee, and since it will be hot (and I prefer tank tops) - I've been trying to figure out how hard it would be to make it more girly and more of a tank top...  I think I've come up with something - but Lord only knows when I will actually get to it...  Maybe this weekend I will try???  After all - it is my "week off."
> 
> D~



I hope you will be able to upcycle the t-shirt!



goteamwood said:


> I have been trying to keep up with the thread an all the great projects (and comment when I have time) but man was it a long, exhausting week last week.
> My boys had their (first of probably many) preschool graduation ceremony last week, which was beyond adorable. And since I think they are cute and I am a proud Mommy AND I got a cute picture of them looking in the same direction, here is their graduation day pic. (for once not wearing something I made.)
> 
> 
> We also had an ER visit when one kid bludgeoned the other with the nightlight (which they are not allowed to have in their room anymore) and there was SO MUCH BLOOD. It ended up being a smallish, not very deep wound and did not even require stitches or staples, but looking at their room you'd guess it was much more severe. (Twin boys are never dull.) And finally we wrapped up the week with our family's annual walk for the March of Dimes, which was great fun and my kids were so excited to help babies, and this year they even walked a little rather than just staying in the stroller like years past. (they did not walk the whole 5K).
> 
> And onto the things I made...
> I don't think I posted these before, sorry if I did. I made this set for 6 month photos of a mom in my twins club for her boy/girl twins. She had been looking all over for matching outfits for them and wasn't having any luck, so I made some. I think they are so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the simply sweet but used Diane's trick of doing the back of the bodice 1 size up and put elastic in it, so hopefully the little girl will be able to wear it for a while.
> 
> And I was commissioned to make a dress for a friend of a friend who had seen the Winnie the Pooh ruffle dress I made and asked if I could make a dress to match an existing hair bow she had. I forgot to take a picture of the bow with  but it's pretty much an exact match.  She loves it and has ordered a pirate-themed Peekaboo Ruffle dress for her daughter's pirate 5th birthday party in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am busy planning our outfits for our trip and have started culling my fabrics and my to-do pile is growing. Not sure when I will have time to do it, but I am guessing it will be at the expense of sleep. I was at Joann fabrics this week and found new Monster's University fabric, which of course I bought 3 yards of immediately. I know we've all discussed how Joann's quality isn't great, but I searched far and wide for Monster's fabric last year and found a single FQ on ebay for $10 so I HAD to get it. I think I am going to make shorts for my kiddos and use some of the adorable Monsters U designs HeatherSue just released for a t-shirt for the movie next month. I have been prepping my kids for the movie theater experience, they've only been 1 time and it was a months-later showing of Wreck-it Ralph so we were literally the only 4 people in the theater! It didn't matter if they were noisy or had to go potty 22 times. I have a feeling Monsters will be different. But Monsters Inc is my all-time favorite Pixar movie so we will be going ASAP!



Your boys are so cute on the graduation day. It sounds like it is never a dull moment at your place with your boys! The twin outfits and the dress look great! I am sure the recipients will be very pleased with them. Hopefully your kids will do well at the movie theatre!



pyrxtc said:


> My brother and SIL got my nieces 1st birthday pictures done and they used my dress. I do have to say that she looks absolutely adorable in it. They used the tulle dress too.



The pictures look great! I am glad they got the tulle dress situation sorted out in time for the pictures!



goteamwood said:


> I made the Cubs bowling shirt for my nephew for his birthday and also made him a shirt with the #6 and his name to wear to his party, and sent it in plenty of time but my brother didn't check his mail for a few days that week (?) and didn't get it from the mailbox before the party. When he posted pics to FB of the party w/o the shirt I asked why he didn't want to wear it and my brother said "Ooops, I didn't check the mail this week." so I guess he can wear it to his NEXT 6th birthday?



Oh no! That's frustrating! How can one go a few days without checking their mailbox? We check ours every day!



erieckers said:


> Oh my... You all make such wonderful things!! I want to make wonderful things. Although it seems my machine won't cooperate.
> So question, I have (or am borrowing rather) a brother Innov-is 900d. I have tried hopping tshirts several different ways. (Even the one at the beginning of this form) every time it works fine for  a little bit, just enough to get my hopes up, them all of a sudden the machine starts eating my shirt! Any thoughts on what I am doing wrong??
> I did take some sewing lessons in high school but that's been a while. I really want to make some cute outfits for my little boy but I'm becoming frustrated.
> Thanks for your help!



Welcome! I saw that people have suggested using cutaway stabilizer. I will also ask if you have checked the needle on the machine. Please make sure you use ball point needle when you are working with knits. Also, you may want to clean out the bobbin area to make sure there isn't lint or thread bits to cause problems. Depending on the material, sometimes I float a layer of water soluble stabilizer on top too.



pyrxtc said:


> I spent my morning learning how to make and making a nursing cover for my sister. I have one more to make and then we will see how she likes them. It seems too easy but I tried it on and it seems like it will work. I had bought the fabric a while ago with nothing in mind so i grabbed it and I am now working on the Cinderella one for her with fabric that I had originally bought to make a carrier. The only thing I had to purchase was the boning and the D rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started packing up my sewing room and not much is being kept out. The movers come to pack up my house on June 17th. I will be taking my sewing stuff with me though but it still needs to be packed.



I am sure your sister will appreciate the nursing cover. Your move is coming up soon and I hope it will go smoothly!



erieckers said:


> This is exactly how I have been doing the shirts.  Today I put tear away interfacing in the hoop, sprayed that with adhesive, placed iron on interfacing on the back of the shirt, centered that over the hooped interfacing and pinned around the very edge. Problem came after the machine ran for a bit, it started to eat the bottom layer of interfacing, causing a hole (all this happened in 5 or 6 Seconds since I was sitting right there to stop it) maybe I need a thicker interfacing for the bottom layer?
> Thanks



Sounds like you are doing the steps correctly. Please see my reply above for other potential solutions.


----------



## Lynnp

First post here!  I've been a lurker for a while now.  

I had a question and I hoped that you guys could help!  My daughter loves, no adores, Doc McStuffins.  I'm making her an applique t-shirt for our Disney trip June 3rd (so excited!  it is getting so close!)  I have been stressing over what color to do the skin tone and hair.  I was the kid who took four crayons out the box as a kid and stared at them.  I hate matching stuff.  I love applique because usually i can just pick whatever I want!  It looks to me like a medium brown for the skin and a dark brown for the hair. Picture of Doc Has anyone tried this?

Second, my son really wants a dinosaur shirt for AK.  Every dino thing I see is sorta babyish.  Has anyone ever seen a plain silhouette of a dino done in animal fabrics (I have giraffe and zebra minky/cotton scraps)  Would that be original or just wonky?

Love the group and the great ideas!


----------



## goteamwood

Lynnp said:


> First post here!  I've been a lurker for a while now.
> 
> I had a question and I hoped that you guys could help!  My daughter loves, no adores, Doc McStuffins.  I'm making her an applique t-shirt for our Disney trip June 3rd (so excited!  it is getting so close!)  I have been stressing over what color to do the skin tone and hair.  I was the kid who took four crayons out the box as a kid and stared at them.  I hate matching stuff.  I love applique because usually i can just pick whatever I want!  It looks to me like a medium brown for the skin and a dark brown for the hair. Picture of Doc Has anyone tried this?
> 
> Second, my son really wants a dinosaur shirt for AK.  Every dino thing I see is sorta babyish.  Has anyone ever seen a plain silhouette of a dino done in animal fabrics (I have giraffe and zebra minky/cotton scraps)  Would that be original or just wonky?
> 
> Love the group and the great ideas!



I am not much help with Doc's coloring, I just sort of wing it when I pick fabrics. I usually do try to avoid patterns when making faces, FWIW.

For a Dinosaur, try emblibrary.com they have applique and embroidery files and a lot are not so babyish dinosaurs. Several photo-real filled designs, but I saw a cute but not baby t-rex. Maybe add Mickey ears to him? I thought about doing that for my boys' shirts but went a different way with our AK outfits.


----------



## nannye

If anyone who has made a Grace ruffle is interested in helping me out, please PM me! I haven't made one yet and I could really use some help with the overall design of it from someone whose made one. 
Thanks!


----------



## nannye

No quotes I am taking the easy way out. Thanks for the suggestions on the pattern for a pink cindy dress. I am definitely most comfortable with the simply sweet!
The snowqhite 

Love the blue Cinderella Simply Sweet!
pyrtxc : the dress for your niece is just adorable, I love the tulle one. 

goteamwood: Your boys are freaking adorable! sorry about your nephews shirt. Very reminiscient of the Halloween skirt I made V last year. I was so ticked!

LynnP: that's what I did sort of a lighter medium brown for the skin and then a dark brown for the hair, but making sure it wasn't TOO close to black.  Apparently I never posted a pic of the Doc shirt I made V.


----------



## nannye

Ok so I got some Dot fabrics at Joanne a month ago. We got black with white dots and red with white dots, black with small white dots.... you get the picture. 

This material FEELS so weird. It's been washed and it has almost like this plastic feel to it. It is not soft like regular cotton, yet it is in with the quilting cottons. Any way to soften it up? 
any ideas on my it is so weird? 
Thaknks
Erin


----------



## NiniMorris

nannye said:


> Ok so I got some Dot fabrics at Joanne a month ago. We got black with white dots and red with white dots, black with small white dots.... you get the picture.
> 
> This material FEELS so weird. It's been washed and it has almost like this plastic feel to it. It is not soft like regular cotton, yet it is in with the quilting cottons. Any way to soften it up?
> any ideas on my it is so weird?
> Thaknks
> Erin



Unfortunately, Joann's has been purchasing not great quality fabrics in the last year.  Fabric mills print fabric from several different quality of fabric (as well as different weights)   I have almost stopped buying my fabrics at Joann's because of that!  

I have some black and white dot fabric that I FINALLY washed enough to get it soft...but it looks more grey than black now.  Sorry...I have no help in this...


Nini


----------



## love to stitch

goteamwood said:


> I have been trying to keep up with the thread an all the great projects (and comment when I have time) but man was it a long, exhausting week last week.
> My boys had their (first of probably many) preschool graduation ceremony last week, which was beyond adorable. And since I think they are cute and I am a proud Mommy AND I got a cute picture of them looking in the same direction, here is their graduation day pic. (for once not wearing something I made.)
> 
> 
> We also had an ER visit when one kid bludgeoned the other with the nightlight (which they are not allowed to have in their room anymore) and there was SO MUCH BLOOD. It ended up being a smallish, not very deep wound and did not even require stitches or staples, but looking at their room you'd guess it was much more severe. (Twin boys are never dull.) And finally we wrapped up the week with our family's annual walk for the March of Dimes, which was great fun and my kids were so excited to help babies, and this year they even walked a little rather than just staying in the stroller like years past. (they did not walk the whole 5K).
> 
> And onto the things I made...
> I don't think I posted these before, sorry if I did. I made this set for 6 month photos of a mom in my twins club for her boy/girl twins. She had been looking all over for matching outfits for them and wasn't having any luck, so I made some. I think they are so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the simply sweet but used Diane's trick of doing the back of the bodice 1 size up and put elastic in it, so hopefully the little girl will be able to wear it for a while.
> 
> And I was commissioned to make a dress for a friend of a friend who had seen the Winnie the Pooh ruffle dress I made and asked if I could make a dress to match an existing hair bow she had. I forgot to take a picture of the bow with  but it's pretty much an exact match.  She loves it and has ordered a pirate-themed Peekaboo Ruffle dress for her daughter's pirate 5th birthday party in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am busy planning our outfits for our trip and have started culling my fabrics and my to-do pile is growing. Not sure when I will have time to do it, but I am guessing it will be at the expense of sleep. I was at Joann fabrics this week and found new Monster's University fabric, which of course I bought 3 yards of immediately. I know we've all discussed how Joann's quality isn't great, but I searched far and wide for Monster's fabric last year and found a single FQ on ebay for $10 so I HAD to get it. I think I am going to make shorts for my kiddos and use some of the adorable Monsters U designs HeatherSue just released for a t-shirt for the movie next month. I have been prepping my kids for the movie theater experience, they've only been 1 time and it was a months-later showing of Wreck-it Ralph so we were literally the only 4 people in the theater! It didn't matter if they were noisy or had to go potty 22 times. I have a feeling Monsters will be different. But Monsters Inc is my all-time favorite Pixar movie so we will be going ASAP!



The boys are too cute! The outfits are adorable too.



pyrxtc said:


> My brother and SIL got my nieces 1st birthday pictures done and they used my dress. I do have to say that she looks absolutely adorable in it. They used the tulle dress too.



Your niece and her outfits are beautiful.



pyrxtc said:


> I spent my morning learning how to make and making a nursing cover for my sister. I have one more to make and then we will see how she likes them. It seems too easy but I tried it on and it seems like it will work. I had bought the fabric a while ago with nothing in mind so i grabbed it and I am now working on the Cinderella one for her with fabric that I had originally bought to make a carrier. The only thing I had to purchase was the boning and the D rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started packing up my sewing room and not much is being kept out. The movers come to pack up my house on June 17th. I will be taking my sewing stuff with me though but it still needs to be packed.



The cover looks very nice and I'm sure it will be very appreciated.


----------



## DMGeurts

nannye said:


> Ok so I got some Dot fabrics at Joanne a month ago. We got black with white dots and red with white dots, black with small white dots.... you get the picture.
> 
> This material FEELS so weird. It's been washed and it has almost like this plastic feel to it. It is not soft like regular cotton, yet it is in with the quilting cottons. Any way to soften it up?
> any ideas on my it is so weird?
> Thaknks
> Erin




I know exactly which fabric you are talking about ...  And I am totally with Nini...  The ONLY fabric I ever buy now at Joann's is Kona and any licensed fabric that catches my eye...  The rest of their fabrics are too awful for quality and I can't use them in my bags at all.

I am at a loss about what you can do to soften that fabric...  I' have tried several times with what I purchased, and I have not had any luck at all.  It remains folded on the bottom of my fabric shelf -I don't know that I will ever use it.    Hopefully someone here will have some ideas, because I would like to be able to use mine eventually too.

D~


----------



## goteamwood

NiniMorris said:


> Unfortunately, Joann's has been purchasing not great quality fabrics in the last year.  Fabric mills print fabric from several different quality of fabric (as well as different weights)   I have almost stopped buying my fabrics at Joann's because of that!
> 
> I have some black and white dot fabric that I FINALLY washed enough to get it soft...but it looks more grey than black now.  Sorry...I have no help in this...
> 
> Nini





DMGeurts said:


> I know exactly which fabric you are talking about ...  And I am totally with Nini...  The ONLY fabric I ever buy now at Joann's is Kona and any licensed fabric that catches my eye...  The rest of their fabrics are too awful for quality and I can't use them in my bags at all.
> 
> I am at a loss about what you can do to soften that fabric...  I' have tried several times with what I purchased, and I have not had any luck at all.  It remains folded on the bottom of my fabric shelf -I don't know that I will ever use it.    Hopefully someone here will have some ideas, because I would like to be able to use mine eventually too.
> 
> D~



I read on Pinterest a method for softening t-shirts to give them a softer feel, I *think* it was to soak them in salt water for a few days. If you search Pinterest you might be able to find it. Try "vintage t-shirt feel" or similar. I remember reading it and thinking that sounded like a good idea but not executable in our house with my seek-and-destroy duo because they'd invariably dump it, drink it, possibly drown in it ... Have I mentioned they make poor choices?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## pyrxtc

nannye said:


> Ok so I got some Dot fabrics at Joanne a month ago. We got black with white dots and red with white dots, black with small white dots.... you get the picture.
> 
> This material FEELS so weird. It's been washed and it has almost like this plastic feel to it. It is not soft like regular cotton, yet it is in with the quilting cottons. Any way to soften it up?
> any ideas on my it is so weird?
> Thaknks
> Erin



I have the red and white dots and I know what you mean. I washed it twice with fabric softener and it didn't change. It is very stiff. It works well on my table though since it lays so straight that it helps keep the vinyl on the top. I don't think it would make good clothes but bags and stuff as long as you kept ruffles to a minimum.


----------



## goteamwood

OK, I found the pinterest thing for brining a t-shirt. I don't know if it works or if it would work for the fabric but might be worth trying. http://pinterest.com/pin/113364115592851730/

And I totally forgot about these shirts I made my boys until I mentioned the seek and destroy comment in the last post.





And of course they wouldn't sit the "right" way for a photo, they aren't trained monkeys, though sometimes by the end of those really long toddler-wrangling days I sort of wish they were!


----------



## love to stitch

goteamwood said:


> OK, I found the pinterest thing for brining a t-shirt. I don't know if it works or if it would work for the fabric but might be worth trying. http://pinterest.com/pin/113364115592851730/
> 
> And I totally forgot about these shirts I made my boys until I mentioned the seek and destroy comment in the last post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course they wouldn't sit the "right" way for a photo, they aren't trained monkeys, though sometimes by the end of those really long toddler-wrangling days I sort of wish they were!



Too cute!


----------



## cogero

I am behind because I forgot to subscribe to the new thread. 

For dots I love Michael miller or Riley Blake.

I will say I was pleasantly surprised with the weight of 2 character prints I bought yesterday.


----------



## sewdisney

goteamwood said:


> OK, I found the pinterest thing for brining a t-shirt. I don't know if it works or if it would work for the fabric but might be worth trying. http://pinterest.com/pin/113364115592851730/
> 
> And I totally forgot about these shirts I made my boys until I mentioned the seek and destroy comment in the last post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course they wouldn't sit the "right" way for a photo, they aren't trained monkeys, though sometimes by the end of those really long toddler-wrangling days I sort of wish they were!



They are so ADORABLE!


----------



## PurpleEars

Lynnp said:


> First post here!  I've been a lurker for a while now.
> 
> I had a question and I hoped that you guys could help!  My daughter loves, no adores, Doc McStuffins.  I'm making her an applique t-shirt for our Disney trip June 3rd (so excited!  it is getting so close!)  I have been stressing over what color to do the skin tone and hair.  I was the kid who took four crayons out the box as a kid and stared at them.  I hate matching stuff.  I love applique because usually i can just pick whatever I want!  It looks to me like a medium brown for the skin and a dark brown for the hair. Picture of Doc Has anyone tried this?
> 
> Second, my son really wants a dinosaur shirt for AK.  Every dino thing I see is sorta babyish.  Has anyone ever seen a plain silhouette of a dino done in animal fabrics (I have giraffe and zebra minky/cotton scraps)  Would that be original or just wonky?
> 
> Love the group and the great ideas!



Welcome! I am afraid I don't have suggestions for you, but I just want to welcome you to the group.



nannye said:


> Ok so I got some Dot fabrics at Joanne a month ago. We got black with white dots and red with white dots, black with small white dots.... you get the picture.
> 
> This material FEELS so weird. It's been washed and it has almost like this plastic feel to it. It is not soft like regular cotton, yet it is in with the quilting cottons. Any way to soften it up?
> any ideas on my it is so weird?
> Thaknks
> Erin



I don't think I had that problem, though most of my polka dot fabrics have been in the stash for 3+ years. Thanks for brining that issue up though, so I will know not to buy that fabric anymore. I hope someone can help you out with that.



goteamwood said:


> OK, I found the pinterest thing for brining a t-shirt. I don't know if it works or if it would work for the fabric but might be worth trying. http://pinterest.com/pin/113364115592851730/
> 
> And I totally forgot about these shirts I made my boys until I mentioned the seek and destroy comment in the last post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course they wouldn't sit the "right" way for a photo, they aren't trained monkeys, though sometimes by the end of those really long toddler-wrangling days I sort of wish they were!



Your boys are too cute!


----------



## nannye

NiniMorris said:


> Unfortunately, Joann's has been purchasing not great quality fabrics in the last year.  Fabric mills print fabric from several different quality of fabric (as well as different weights)   I have almost stopped buying my fabrics at Joann's because of that!
> 
> I have some black and white dot fabric that I FINALLY washed enough to get it soft...but it looks more grey than black now.  Sorry...I have no help in this...
> 
> 
> Nini



Yes it's weird and looking at it, it's not thin at all. which is what I expect crappy joanns fabric to be.  I bought dots at my local fabricland that were so thin! these look great other than the feel of them  



DMGeurts said:


> I know exactly which fabric you are talking about ...  And I am totally with Nini...  The ONLY fabric I ever buy now at Joann's is Kona and any licensed fabric that catches my eye...  The rest of their fabrics are too awful for quality and I can't use them in my bags at all.
> 
> I am at a loss about what you can do to soften that fabric...  I' have tried several times with what I purchased, and I have not had any luck at all.  It remains folded on the bottom of my fabric shelf -I don't know that I will ever use it.    Hopefully someone here will have some ideas, because I would like to be able to use mine eventually too.
> 
> D~



So weird. I was pretty happy with the other fabrics that I got from Joanns. I didn't find any real thin ones or "not good" ones. I have been using the small dots I bought at joanns last year for appliques and for small bits they work well. 



goteamwood said:


> I read on Pinterest a method for softening t-shirts to give them a softer feel, I *think* it was to soak them in salt water for a few days. If you search Pinterest you might be able to find it. Try "vintage t-shirt feel" or similar. I remember reading it and thinking that sounded like a good idea but not executable in our house with my seek-and-destroy duo because they'd invariably dump it, drink it, possibly drown in it ... Have I mentioned they make poor choices?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I repeat your boys are freaking adorable!



pyrxtc said:


> I have the red and white dots and I know what you mean. I washed it twice with fabric softener and it didn't change. It is very stiff. It works well on my table though since it lays so straight that it helps keep the vinyl on the top. I don't think it would make good clothes but bags and stuff as long as you kept ruffles to a minimum.



yes we used some for aprons I think and it was okay. we just have so much of it  



goteamwood said:


> OK, I found the pinterest thing for brining a t-shirt. I don't know if it works or if it would work for the fabric but might be worth trying. http://pinterest.com/pin/113364115592851730/
> 
> And I totally forgot about these shirts I made my boys until I mentioned the seek and destroy comment in the last post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course they wouldn't sit the "right" way for a photo, they aren't trained monkeys, though sometimes by the end of those really long toddler-wrangling days I sort of wish they were!





cogero said:


> I am behind because I forgot to subscribe to the new thread.
> 
> For dots I love Michael miller or Riley Blake.
> 
> I will say I was pleasantly surprised with the weight of 2 character prints I bought yesterday.



I have Riley blake dots in yellow, red and black for V's classic Disney dress so i'm so happy I did decide to get them. I know I was warned about the quality of joanns fabrics and I expected them to be thin, but not this!


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

Love everyone's creations!! Y'all are some talented ladies!!!


----------



## Iamthequeen

I think with Joann's you need to feel the "hand" of the fabric before you buy it.  Some is very thin, some is very stiff, some is still okay to work with.  I think it depends on the project you are using it for.  The biggest problem I have with Joann's fabrics is the price - $12.99/yard for their "premium" quilting fabric and its just not "quilt shop quality".  I have a hard time spending that much for really good fabric, so no, I won't buy it at Joann's unless I have a good coupon and really need it right away.


----------



## cogero

Iamthequeen said:


> I think with Joann's you need to feel the "hand" of the fabric before you buy it.  Some is very thin, some is very stiff, some is still okay to work with.  I think it depends on the project you are using it for.  The biggest problem I have with Joann's fabrics is the price - $12.99/yard for their "premium" quilting fabric and its just not "quilt shop quality".  I have a hard time spending that much for really good fabric, so no, I won't buy it at Joann's unless I have a good coupon and really need it right away.



That is the only section I will shop in. 

I have a few personal favorite companies I will buy online so it is all good. Plus I hoard fabric.


----------



## Iamthequeen

Chiara, you should see my sewing room and my "stash".  I could make queen size quilts for the rest of my life and never buy another yard of fabric!


----------



## livndisney

nannye said:


> Yes it's weird and looking at it, it's not thin at all. which is what I expect crappy joanns fabric to be.  I bought dots at my local fabricland that were so thin! these look great other than the feel of them
> 
> 
> 
> So weird. I was pretty happy with the other fabrics that I got from Joanns. I didn't find any real thin ones or "not good" ones. I have been using the small dots I bought at joanns last year for appliques and for small bits they work well.



I know the fabric you are talking about.  It is not the "regular" minnie dot that most talk about here. The red almost has a sheen to it like the polished cottons for home dec. I can tell you DD has an outfit with a bit of that fabric that gets worn and washed quite often and in two years if "wear" it has not softened up. (It also has not faded-so that is something LOL)


----------



## nannye

cogero said:


> That is the only section I will shop in.
> 
> I have a few personal favorite companies I will buy online so it is all good. Plus I hoard fabric.



where is that section in the store? I've probably been to bad joanns? 



livndisney said:


> I know the fabric you are talking about.  It is not the "regular" minnie dot that most talk about here. The red almost has a sheen to it like the polished cottons for home dec. I can tell you DD has an outfit with a bit of that fabric that gets worn and washed quite often and in two years if "wear" it has not softened up. (It also has not faded-so that is something LOL)



hmmm I think it is the same stuff as the others used or used to use. It is located with the cottons and not home dec.


----------



## livndisney

nannye said:


> where is that section in the store? I've probably been to bad joanns?
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm I think it is the same stuff as the others used or used to use. It is located with the cottons and not home dec.



Oh yes it is located with the cottons. I have seen it at several Joanns over the years. I will try and post a pic of the fabric I am talking about this weekend. The dots are smaller than the "Minnie dot" fabric.


----------



## nannye

Some advice? so this is the Irelyn Peek a boo dress pattern. It was made in the largest size 6/7 and fit V throughout the bodice pretty well. I think it is too short. What do you guys think? I am planning to make her the same style dress in classic mickey colors. 





TIA!
Erin


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

nannye said:


> Some advice? so this is the Irelyn Peek a boo dress pattern. It was made in the largest size 6/7 and fit V throughout the bodice pretty well. I think it is too short. What do you guys think? I am planning to make her the same style dress in classic mickey colors.
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0482_zps8c633f6f.jpg.html
> 
> TIA!
> Erin



I think it is so cute! I also think it is a good length for both summer and walking. 

On a different note, wow that is a lot of ruffles!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## nannye

I'm looking for some suggestions for people who can do accessories to match customs. I am late in ordering so most are probably booked but would appreciate if anyone has any suggestions of pages I should look up if they could PM me as to not clog the board. 
thanks


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> Some advice? so this is the Irelyn Peek a boo dress pattern. It was made in the largest size 6/7 and fit V throughout the bodice pretty well. I think it is too short. What do you guys think? I am planning to make her the same style dress in classic mickey colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!
> Erin





4HppyCamprs said:


> I think it is so cute! I also think it is a good length for both summer and walking.
> 
> On a different note, wow that is a lot of ruffles!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I agree the length is good. I am doing a pirate Irelyn for a birthday and making it just-below-knee so the little girl can move around a little pirate theme park we have here. I think any longer it might be confining.

And I have made the irelyn and it seems like a ton of ruffles but it really isn't bad. I think it is one that looks a lot hard than it is. And I am no ruffle expert for sure!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

goteamwood said:


> I agree the length is good. I am doing a pirate Irelyn for a birthday and making it just-below-knee so the little girl can move around a little pirate theme park we have here. I think any longer it might be confining.
> 
> And I have made the irelyn and it seems like a ton of ruffles but it really isn't bad. I think it is one that looks a lot hard than it is. And I am no ruffle expert for sure!



Oh that is good to know! It is adorable but I imagined days of making ruffles. I am terrible for judging how hard it is to make a outfits. I keep picking stuff that looks simple and ends up having advanced techniques lol. 

Simply sweet in on my rader but I found a 1.00 pattern sale at Joann's first lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## nannye

goteamwood said:


> I agree the length is good. I am doing a pirate Irelyn for a birthday and making it just-below-knee so the little girl can move around a little pirate theme park we have here. I think any longer it might be confining.
> 
> And I have made the irelyn and it seems like a ton of ruffles but it really isn't bad. I think it is one that looks a lot hard than it is. And I am no ruffle expert for sure!



ha ha, I didn't actually make this one. My mom did. It took her days to make. and I mean days and she actually messed up on on of the steps so the white ruffles are a tier lower than they should be. I am NERVOUS about making another. It might be the boots throwing me off too.
Actually I should say that she hand ruffles all of it. She hasn't figured out the ruffle yet. She tried it and it broke the automatic threader on her machine. She must be doing something wrong, IDK but she won't use it. that's why it takes her so long. I need to sit down and figure it out I just haven't had the time.


----------



## nannye

oh wait, looking for another applique! has anyone seen a goofy candy co applique anywhere?


----------



## mommy2paisley

Does anyone here know anyone who embroiders AND quilts? I have an idea for an autograph quilts I'd like to get my kiddos, but I can't find anything close to what I'm wanting. If anyone knows anyone, please pm me!!!!!


----------



## ivey_family

nannye said:


> oh wait, looking for another applique! has anyone seen a goofy candy co applique anywhere?



Did you check Bows and Clothes?  I know I've seen one, but I can't remember whose design it is.

Regards,
C.


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> ha ha, I didn't actually make this one. My mom did. It took her days to make. and I mean days and she actually messed up on on of the steps so the white ruffles are a tier lower than they should be. I am NERVOUS about making another. It might be the boots throwing me off too.
> Actually I should say that she hand ruffles all of it. She hasn't figured out the ruffle yet. She tried it and it broke the automatic threader on her machine. She must be doing something wrong, IDK but she won't use it. that's why it takes her so long. I need to sit down and figure it out I just haven't had the time.





nannye said:


> oh wait, looking for another applique! has anyone seen a goofy candy co applique anywhere?



I did 2 of them in about a week and a half. The first I did spend about 12 hours on web tutorials learning rolled hem and ruffling on my serger. Once I got that down the second dress took me a few hours. I got it done in a weekend working only during my kids naps. 

I want to say I've seen the goofy one somewhere maybe sweetpeasplace?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## nannye

goteamwood said:


> I did 2 of them in about a week and a half. The first I did spend about 12 hours on web tutorials learning rolled hem and ruffling on my serger. Once I got that down the second dress took me a few hours. I got it done in a weekend working only during my kids naps.
> 
> I want to say I've seen the goofy one somewhere maybe sweetpeasplace?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



She did the rolled hems, decided she didn't like the look so she folded and stitched them 

I can't seem to find either of those sites, can someone please post or PM me the link please!


----------



## cogero

nannye said:


> oh wait, looking for another applique! has anyone seen a goofy candy co applique anywhere?



I think Digital by Design on FB has it.



mommy2paisley said:


> Does anyone here know anyone who embroiders AND quilts? I have an idea for an autograph quilts I'd like to get my kiddos, but I can't find anything close to what I'm wanting. If anyone knows anyone, please pm me!!!!!



Hopefully Nini will see this she has done a few. You might want to try using the search I know she has posted them a few times.


----------



## hey_jude

nannye said:


> I can't seem to find either of those sites, can someone please post or PM me the link please!



Here are the links:

http://bowsandclothes.com/
http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/

but I didn't see anything (searching under a variety of terms).  I also tried 

http://misskenziemac.com/store.html  and of course http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/  but couldn't find anything.  Heather's store seems to have the largest selection of Disney designs so I thought if it was anywhere it would be there.

It's not often that I can't find what I want using Google but even it wasn't offering any sites so hopefully someone that has purchased the design will be able to tell you where they found it.

Good luck!  Can't wait to see all your new creations for V.  She is one very lucky little girl to have you for a nanny.

Judy


----------



## DMGeurts

nannye said:


> Some advice? so this is the Irelyn Peek a boo dress pattern. It was made in the largest size 6/7 and fit V throughout the bodice pretty well. I think it is too short. What do you guys think? I am planning to make her the same style dress in classic mickey colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!
> Erin



This is adorable - and I agree - I think it's the perfect length for walking.  

D~


----------



## cogero

cogero said:


> I think Digital by Design on FB has it.
> 
> Hopefully Nini will see this she has done a few. You might want to try using the search I know she has posted them a few times.



Just checked and Dena at digital design on FB has it and I really like how her stuff stitches out.


----------



## snowangel72

I need some customs made for a size 14 girl. Please please please email me at mommytotyandcait@gmail.com or PM me! I need them for July.
TIA!
Melanie


----------



## NiniMorris

mommy2paisley said:


> Does anyone here know anyone who embroiders AND quilts? I have an idea for an autograph quilts I'd like to get my kiddos, but I can't find anything close to what I'm wanting. If anyone knows anyone, please pm me!!!!!




Kristy,

I sent you a pm.

Nini


----------



## Meshell2002

snowangel72 said:


> I need some customs made for a size 14 girl. Please please please email me at mommytotyandcait@gmail.com or PM me! I need them for July.
> TIA!
> Melanie



this is not a selling board......some people have the address to their etsy shops in their sigs....no one will respond to you here it is not allowed...sorry



*Question*

has anyone made leotards for gymnastics?  I'm having a hard time deciding on a pattern....I'm between the ones on etsy by tumble and twirl and jalie. I have other Jalie patterns but they are more $$ than the etsy ones...even though the size range is wider on the Jalie....my DD is only 4. I can't find anything that fits her that's not $30 for one....so I want to get one pattern and make a couple for each size as she grows.


----------



## goteamwood

I finally had a little break to start on some sewing projects for my own family, and stitched out the front of one of a few of the Jackson raglan shirts, and then the worst thing happened, my BRAND NEW like 6 weeks old Embroidery machine came to a literal grinding halt. Something seized up in the motor and the needle will not move. I have already had it in once because the needle threader stopped working right, picked it up about a week ago, and now will be taking it back in.  I am so sad and very frustrated.

Luckily I have not gotten around to selling my PE770 so I am able to get a few orders done for my etsy shop with that, but I have several outstanding that were promised a larger applique.  

Spent today's nap time instead cutting out more shirts for my boys for our trip, I figured with all the activity summer brings, plus my etsy gig, I will need the whole 5+ months to get it all done. Cut out 3 bowling shirts, the 2 Jackson Raglan, and 2 pairs of shorts. Hopefully having stuff cut out already will make it wasy to throw it on the embroidery machine when the opportunity arises. If said machine gets back to working order. (the quoted me 10 days on the phone, which I am sure does not include the holiday!)

I bought the Sisboom Dana pattern for a sew-a-long Carla C is hosting at patternrevolution.com, only $5! And she had a mothers day sale at Sisboom too so I got the Devon shirt as well, going to try to make something for myself for the summer, hopefully I can finish before it is winter again!


----------



## ColonelHathi

Meshell2002 said:
			
		

> Question
> 
> has anyone made leotards for gymnastics?  I'm having a hard time deciding on a pattern....I'm between the ones on etsy by tumble and twirl and jalie. I have other Jalie patterns but they are more $$ than the etsy ones...even though the size range is wider on the Jalie....my DD is only 4. I can't find anything that fits her that's not $30 for one....so I want to get one pattern and make a couple for each size as she grows.



I'd love to know this too! For DD4 I had the best luck with size 6 leos, but she has a long torso for her age. I did find an Etsy shop that sells leos for about $15, and another that sells some cute Lycra/cotton knit fabrics, but have not dared to sew one up yet. Taking my first foray into using stretch knits and sewing leggings this weekend for DD. So far so good!  I get most of DD's leos 2nd hand otherwise which helps $$ and with the trial-and-error sizing, but the tutus (for dance) I pretty much have paid full price, sigh... signing her up for gymnastics next Fall, so I'd love to find a good pattern too.


----------



## marshall4539

I was wondering if anyone could give me a few suggestions on where I could find patterns for a size 4-5 (tall 3 year old) cinderella costume.  I have read through the first post but all the links are overwhelming.  
I want a dress that is more like a fancy ball gown.  I want to have my aunt make my daughter a surprise dress for her first trip to Disney World.. 
Thanks


----------



## goteamwood

marshall4539 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could give me a few suggestions on where I could find patterns for a size 4-5 (tall 3 year old) cinderella costume.  I have read through the first post but all the links are overwhelming.
> I want a dress that is more like a fancy ball gown.  I want to have my aunt make my daughter a surprise dress for her first trip to Disney World..
> Thanks



I know the Carla C Simply sweet is one of the most incredibly versatile patterns ever, and she has directions on her blog how to turn it into different princesses: http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/simply-sweet-storytime.html
Also, the Fairytale Pattern Designs Ireyln Ruffle dress makes a beautiful cinderella, and she is about to release a new princess dress I saw done up in fairy frost blue which was a gorgeous cinderella. You can find her on facebook or craftsy.com


----------



## abqgreene

I have no posted anything because Ian either being unsuited by you all or seeing.  A week fr today's dad takes my family (husband and 5&6 year old boys) with my brother, 6 and 7 And 5 year old niece to Disney World.  I have been planning and prepping like a mad woman while trying to finish off teaching and become a national certified teacher.  And now the dressed I planned for my niece might not happen. Our senile dog got under the table and stuck in the cords.  When he got out (we were asleep) the machine fell over.  The corner of the feeding plate has a chunk out and the top housing isn't setting right.  Hopefully I can take it to the shop tomorrow and they can reset it.  Please send happy thought because I don't know how else I will get her dresses done.


----------



## PurpleEars

nannye said:


> Some advice? so this is the Irelyn Peek a boo dress pattern. It was made in the largest size 6/7 and fit V throughout the bodice pretty well. I think it is too short. What do you guys think? I am planning to make her the same style dress in classic mickey colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!
> Erin



The dress looks beautiful. I think it is a good length for walking too.



nannye said:


> Actually I should say that she hand ruffles all of it. She hasn't figured out the ruffle yet. She tried it and it broke the automatic threader on her machine. She must be doing something wrong, IDK but she won't use it. that's why it takes her so long. I need to sit down and figure it out I just haven't had the time.



Did she use a ruffling foot or a regular foot on the sewing machine? I think on mine, I have to thread the needle first before attaching the ruffling foot, otherwise the threader mechanism will hit the foot (thus damaging both).



mommy2paisley said:


> Does anyone here know anyone who embroiders AND quilts? I have an idea for an autograph quilts I'd like to get my kiddos, but I can't find anything close to what I'm wanting. If anyone knows anyone, please pm me!!!!!



This is an autograph quilt I made a while back:








I collected the signatures over a few trips, scanned them, and digitized them. I used 4x4 embroidery field as that was the largest size I could do at the time. Hopefully this will give you some inspirations for your quilts.



goteamwood said:


> I finally had a little break to start on some sewing projects for my own family, and stitched out the front of one of a few of the Jackson raglan shirts, and then the worst thing happened, my BRAND NEW like 6 weeks old Embroidery machine came to a literal grinding halt. Something seized up in the motor and the needle will not move. I have already had it in once because the needle threader stopped working right, picked it up about a week ago, and now will be taking it back in.  I am so sad and very frustrated.
> 
> Luckily I have not gotten around to selling my PE770 so I am able to get a few orders done for my etsy shop with that, but I have several outstanding that were promised a larger applique.
> 
> Spent today's nap time instead cutting out more shirts for my boys for our trip, I figured with all the activity summer brings, plus my etsy gig, I will need the whole 5+ months to get it all done. Cut out 3 bowling shirts, the 2 Jackson Raglan, and 2 pairs of shorts. Hopefully having stuff cut out already will make it wasy to throw it on the embroidery machine when the opportunity arises. If said machine gets back to working order. (the quoted me 10 days on the phone, which I am sure does not include the holiday!)
> 
> I bought the Sisboom Dana pattern for a sew-a-long Carla C is hosting at patternrevolution.com, only $5! And she had a mothers day sale at Sisboom too so I got the Devon shirt as well, going to try to make something for myself for the summer, hopefully I can finish before it is winter again!



I am sorry to hear about the problems with your embroidery machine. I wonder if you got a lemon? I am surprised that it would be that fragile!

I can't wait to see what you make with the new Sisboom patterns. I haven't got those 2 yet.



abqgreene said:


> I have no posted anything because Ian either being unsuited by you all or seeing.  A week fr today's dad takes my family (husband and 5&6 year old boys) with my brother, 6 and 7 And 5 year old niece to Disney World.  I have been planning and prepping like a mad woman while trying to finish off teaching and become a national certified teacher.  And now the dressed I planned for my niece might not happen. Our senile dog got under the table and stuck in the cords.  When he got out (we were asleep) the machine fell over.  The corner of the feeding plate has a chunk out and the top housing isn't setting right.  Hopefully I can take it to the shop tomorrow and they can reset it.  Please send happy thought because I don't know how else I will get her dresses done.



I am so sorry to hear about your problems. However, becoming a certified teacher will be a great accomplishment. Hopefully the machine will be fixed quickly so you can make the dresses as planned.


----------



## nannye

PurpleEars said:


> The dress looks beautiful. I think it is a good length for walking too.
> 
> 
> 
> Did she use a ruffling foot or a regular foot on the sewing machine? I think on mine, I have to thread the needle first before attaching the ruffling foot, otherwise the threader mechanism will hit the foot (thus damaging both).
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I think I will just do it that length :0
> Right now for ruffles, she does a basting stitch and then ruffles them all by hand.
> the one time she tried to use the ruffler foot and broke her threader, it was definitely a ruffler foot. She has refused to try it since. Not that I blame her. We haven't managed to get back to the store to get it fixed yet and get a proper lesson on the ruffler.


----------



## nannye

cogero said:


> Just checked and Dena at digital design on FB has it and I really like how her stuff stitches out.



Chiara, can you pm me the link? I searched on FB but couldn't find it


----------



## cogero

nannye said:


> Chiara, can you pm me the link? I searched on FB but couldn't find it



Sure thing.


----------



## babynala

I think I may have lost some quotes but didn't want to double post so I'll start here.



nannye said:


> Some advice? so this is the Irelyn Peek a boo dress pattern. It was made in the largest size 6/7 and fit V throughout the bodice pretty well. I think it is too short. What do you guys think? I am planning to make her the same style dress in classic mickey colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!
> Erin


I like the length of this dress and I do think the boots are throwing off the perspective.  Yikes! that is alot of ruffles to do by hand. 




goteamwood said:


> I finally had a little break to start on some sewing projects for my own family, and stitched out the front of one of a few of the Jackson raglan shirts, and then the worst thing happened, my BRAND NEW like 6 weeks old Embroidery machine came to a literal grinding halt. Something seized up in the motor and the needle will not move. I have already had it in once because the needle threader stopped working right, picked it up about a week ago, and now will be taking it back in.  I am so sad and very frustrated.
> 
> Luckily I have not gotten around to selling my PE770 so I am able to get a few orders done for my etsy shop with that, but I have several outstanding that were promised a larger applique.
> 
> Spent today's nap time instead cutting out more shirts for my boys for our trip, I figured with all the activity summer brings, plus my etsy gig, I will need the whole 5+ months to get it all done. Cut out 3 bowling shirts, the 2 Jackson Raglan, and 2 pairs of shorts. Hopefully having stuff cut out already will make it wasy to throw it on the embroidery machine when the opportunity arises. If said machine gets back to working order. (the quoted me 10 days on the phone, which I am sure does not include the holiday!)
> 
> I bought the Sisboom Dana pattern for a sew-a-long Carla C is hosting at patternrevolution.com, only $5! And she had a mothers day sale at Sisboom too so I got the Devon shirt as well, going to try to make something for myself for the summer, hopefully I can finish before it is winter again!


How frustrating about your new machine.  I hope you can get it back soon.  I am planning to get the Maddie top for my daughter.  I have a ton of fabric that I want to use up and I think she might actually wear this top.



abqgreene said:


> I have no posted anything because Ian either being unsuited by you all or seeing.  A week fr today's dad takes my family (husband and 5&6 year old boys) with my brother, 6 and 7 And 5 year old niece to Disney World.  I have been planning and prepping like a mad woman while trying to finish off teaching and become a national certified teacher.  And now the dressed I planned for my niece might not happen. Our senile dog got under the table and stuck in the cords.  When he got out (we were asleep) the machine fell over.  The corner of the feeding plate has a chunk out and the top housing isn't setting right.  Hopefully I can take it to the shop tomorrow and they can reset it.  Please send happy thought because I don't know how else I will get her dresses done.


Oh NO!  I hope your machine can get fixed.  That will be a gun trip and congrats on getting your teacher certification.


I have been busy sewing, or actually doing appliques for our trip to Universal next week.  I also made some stuff for my nieces and nephews and I actually took picture so I will try to post them soon since they are still on my camera.

I just wanted to say Happy Memorial Day.  My thoughts go out to all of those that have served our nation and have made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom.


----------



## nannye

Hey everyone, looking to finalize customs and such eek. I should have this done already. We probably won't have enough time to make it all! 

I am planning a "treat" dress for V. It will be a panneled Simply Sweet with the panels being white and appliquedwith Disney Treats, like a mickey bar, dohl whip etc...  I want to do a quote for the bodice. the patterned material will be that supercute pink mickey head fabric I searched high and low for!


I have 

--Disney is such a treat!

that's it, my only idea lol. Does anything come to mind for others?

Thanks!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Everything posted has been so cute!





goteamwood said:


> I was at Joann fabrics this week and found new Monster's University fabric, which of course I bought 3 yards of immediately. I know we've all discussed how Joann's quality isn't great, but I searched far and wide for Monster's fabric last year and found a single FQ on ebay for $10 so I HAD to get it.



thanks so much for posting about the Monsters U fabric. I was able to find it at my JoAnns. I thought the weight felt pretty good-much nicer than some of their other fabrics. I see they have Monsters U flannel online. I may need some of that too. 



Has anyone tried the FishSticks camp shirt pattern that goes up to size 14?  I can't decide if I should get that or try the Simplicty pattern I bought for $1 now that my kids are too big for Carla's bowling shirt pattern.


----------



## cogero

I was pleasantly surprised by the weight of the monsters fabric.


----------



## goteamwood

lovesdumbo said:


> Everything posted has been so cute!
> 
> thanks so much for posting about the Monsters U fabric. I was able to find it at my JoAnns. I thought the weight felt pretty good-much nicer than some of their other fabrics. I see they have Monsters U flannel online. I may need some of that too.
> 
> Has anyone tried the FishSticks camp shirt pattern that goes up to size 14?  I can't decide if I should get that or try the Simplicty pattern I bought for $1 now that my kids are too big for Carla's bowling shirt pattern.



I thought the MU fabric was good too. I prewashed it with some Ty Pennington quilting fabric and the felt similar. The quilting fabric might be a tad softer but the weight was the same. 

I've made the fish sticks camp shirt in the toddler size and liked it. Can't vouch for the larger one. I actually just today traced the pattern to make shirts for our trip. I made them for a gift for twin friends who are big 3-year olds. I went up a size and I felt like they looked small. They're still wearing them 6 months later but I think that's only because I made the 4t. My kids are wearing 4t so I'm doing the 5t for that one. I think the bowling shirt sizing is more generous. Just figured I'd chime in having made both.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lovesdumbo

goteamwood said:


> I thought the MU fabric was good too. I prewashed it with some Ty Pennington quilting fabric and the felt similar. The quilting fabric might be a tad softer but the weight was the same.
> 
> I've made the fish sticks camp shirt in the toddler size and liked it. Can't vouch for the larger one. I actually just today traced the pattern to make shirts for our trip. I made them for a gift for twin friends who are big 3-year olds. I went up a size and I felt like they looked small. They're still wearing them 6 months later but I think that's only because I made the 4t. My kids are wearing 4t so I'm doing the 5t for that one. I think the bowling shirt sizing is more generous. Just figured I'd chime in having made both.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Thanks!  I think I'll try the Simplicty if the fish stick pattern isn't generously sized as I would need the 14 to be a bit big. I'm sure having made Carla's will make using the Simplicty a bit easier than starting off with just the cryptic instructions of a commercial pattern. 

I think I may have to order that MU flannel. It is on sale and there's a coupon for 10 cent shipping.


----------



## Meshell2002

lovesdumbo said:


> Everything posted has been so cute!
> 
> thanks so much for posting about the Monsters U fabric. I was able to find it at my JoAnns. I thought the weight felt pretty good-much nicer than some of their other fabrics. I see they have Monsters U flannel online. I may need some of that too.
> 
> Has anyone tried the FishSticks camp shirt pattern that goes up to size 14?  I can't decide if I should get that or try the Simplicty pattern I bought for $1 now that my kids are too big for Carla's bowling shirt pattern.




I don't have the camp shirt pattern but I have a lot of fish sticks patterns......I usually have no trouble understanding them.  The sizing on most of her patterns is right on or slightly bigger than RTW.


----------



## goteamwood

Meshell2002 said:


> I don't have the camp shirt pattern but I have a lot of fish sticks patterns......I usually have no trouble understanding them.  The sizing on most of her patterns is right on or slightly bigger than RTW.



I have the puddle splasher shorts pattern too, and just cut out those as well as some easy fit shorts, the puddle splashers seem gigantic! I did the longer/hem ones so maybe it is the length, but I think I am going to get the button elastic and plan on them being a long-term shorts set! I was surprised the camp shirt seemed small to me, maybe it is actually truer to size than the bowling shirts so it seemed smaller.


----------



## PurpleEars

nannye said:


> I think I will just do it that length :0
> Right now for ruffles, she does a basting stitch and then ruffles them all by hand.
> the one time she tried to use the ruffler foot and broke her threader, it was definitely a ruffler foot. She has refused to try it since. Not that I blame her. We haven't managed to get back to the store to get it fixed yet and get a proper lesson on the ruffler.



For my last dress, I actually did the ruffles using the basting stitch method since I wanted to try it. I am not sure if it really took that much longer to do the ruffles that way. I also found that my "off brand" ruffler was useless but my Brother ruffler works like a charm. Hopefully you will get a chance to get this sorted out after you finish your current set of customs!


----------



## pyrxtc

I bought myself a new to me sewing machine for my new house. I hope to get it working again. Since my dad took my last one I bought ( the model 15-91 electric) I found myself a great looking treadle machine. The link will bring you to more pictures of it in detail.

http://s10.photobucket.com/user/pyrxtc/story/76825


----------



## Tonyslady

Meshell2002 said:


> has anyone made leotards for gymnastics?  I'm having a hard time deciding on a pattern....I'm between the ones on etsy by tumble and twirl and jalie. I have other Jalie patterns but they are more $$ than the etsy ones...even though the size range is wider on the Jalie....my DD is only 4. I can't find anything that fits her that's not $30 for one....so I want to get one pattern and make a couple for each size as she grows.




I make all my dd's leotards. I found this pattern on etsy and love it. http://www.etsy.com/listing/82994817/leotards-1-pdf-sewing-pattern-gymnastics?ref=sr_gallery_17&ga_search_query=leotard+pattern&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=handmade


she also has a gym shorts pattern that i really like.


----------



## nannye

PurpleEars said:


> For my last dress, I actually did the ruffles using the basting stitch method since I wanted to try it. I am not sure if it really took that much longer to do the ruffles that way. I also found that my "off brand" ruffler was useless but my Brother ruffler works like a charm. Hopefully you will get a chance to get this sorted out after you finish your current set of customs!



yes I'm sure we will. I admit when it comes time for ruffles, I hand them off. Without a doubt, I break the thread every single time I have tried to ruffle! I have given up on ruffling and it is just so much easier on both of us! I have my brother machine and a brother ruffle that is supposed to fit, but we weren't able to ever get it to fit. Eventually we will take her machine in and get the threader fixed and figure out the ruffler for that machine.


----------



## nannye

QUESTION:  (What else is new?) 

I know that some of you taper your panels when making the simply sweet paneled dress so that there isn't as much material gathering at the waist. I remember someone saying they made trapezoid patterns. 
So the question is can someone direct me to how to do this? I know the obvious answer which is cut them down, but I'm wondering how the panels stitch together then and how to cut them. 

Thanks!


----------



## nannye

Another Question: See I told you 

I love the felt or material dangle appliques that some add and hang from the waistband for some dresses. 
I'd like to do something similar for one of my customs for V.

Can anyone help with a tutorial on how to do it? 
Thanks in advance.! 
Erin


----------



## mommy2paisley

PurpleEars said:


> This is an autograph quilt I made a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I collected the signatures over a few trips, scanned them, and digitized them. I used 4x4 embroidery field as that was the largest size I could do at the time. Hopefully this will give you some inspirations for your quilts.



That is beautiful!!!! I love it!!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

nannye said:


> QUESTION:  (What else is new?)
> 
> I know that some of you taper your panels when making the simply sweet paneled dress so that there isn't as much material gathering at the waist. I remember someone saying they made trapezoid patterns.
> So the question is can someone direct me to how to do this? I know the obvious answer which is cut them down, but I'm wondering how the panels stitch together then and how to cut them.
> 
> Thanks!



Quick answer on how I do it...

Draft it on freezer paper...make the length of the trapezoid :the length called for in the pattern...the width of the bottom :what is called for in the pattern, the width of the top :half what is called for in the pattern.  

Then, connect the dots.  Provided the pattern calls for a 2 to 1 gather, there would be no gathering required.  (I have also doubled the width on the bottom, left the width at the top the same, and only made half as many panels.  But this was for a specific design I wanted on the dress.)

Just remember..to measure the length FIRST.  Draw a long line on top and bottom perpendicular to the length and parallel to each other.  I usually use this as my center line...then divide the width  and put half the width on one side and half the width on the other side.  (If I knew how to draw on the computer I could show you...really easy...just hard for me to explain.

So the top is skinny, the bottom is wide and the length line is the center line.  You can them fold it and cut with the length as your fold line or (if not using a directional fabric) alternate up and down to get more panels out of your fabric.

Now that I have thoroughly confused you...maybe someone can explain it better...


Sorry..


Nini


----------



## Meshell2002

Tonyslady said:


> I make all my dd's leotards. I found this pattern on etsy and love it. http://www.etsy.com/listing/82994817/leotards-1-pdf-sewing-pattern-gymnastics?ref=sr_gallery_17&ga_search_query=leotard+pattern&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=handmade
> 
> she also has a gym shorts pattern that i really like.



Good to know u like them......I was eyeing the shorts......want some for myself too bad wrong sizes...the waistband looks comfy!


----------



## babynala

nannye said:


> Hey everyone, looking to finalize customs and such eek. I should have this done already. We probably won't have enough time to make it all!
> 
> I am planning a "treat" dress for V. It will be a panneled Simply Sweet with the panels being white and appliquedwith Disney Treats, like a mickey bar, dohl whip etc...  I want to do a quote for the bodice. the patterned material will be that supercute pink mickey head fabric I searched high and low for!
> 
> 
> I have
> 
> --Disney is such a treat!
> 
> that's it, my only idea lol. Does anything come to mind for others?
> 
> Thanks!


That sounds cute.  I have no other ideas for what to write on the dress.  Maybe something about being "sweet" since V is so sweet too????



lovesdumbo said:


> Everything posted has been so cute!
> 
> Has anyone tried the FishSticks camp shirt pattern that goes up to size 14?  I can't decide if I should get that or try the Simplicty pattern I bought for $1 now that my kids are too big for Carla's bowling shirt pattern.


April did this tutorial for using a commercial pattern and Carla's directions for making an adult sized bowling shirt.  I have used it a few times and it is helpful.  The only time I made a mistake is when I tried to use the commercial directions for one of the steps.  The steps on posted towards the bottom of this page:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2659975&page=120



pyrxtc said:


> I bought myself a new to me sewing machine for my new house. I hope to get it working again. Since my dad took my last one I bought ( the model 15-91 electric) I found myself a great looking treadle machine. The link will bring you to more pictures of it in detail.
> 
> http://s10.photobucket.com/user/pyrxtc/story/76825


BEAUTIFUL.  Would love to see more pictures too.  



nannye said:


> Another Question: See I told you
> 
> I love the felt or material dangle appliques that some add and hang from the waistband for some dresses.
> I'd like to do something similar for one of my customs for V.
> 
> Can anyone help with a tutorial on how to do it?
> Thanks in advance.!
> Erin


I see Nini answered your question about the skirt.  I have never seen a tutorial for adding the danglers but you can just make the applique on felt and add a piece of felt to the back.  Next cut out the shape of the applique and then sew the two pieces of felt together.  As you are sewing the pieces together add a piece of looped ribbon to create the dangler.  I have seen where someone added a piece of ribbon with a clasp when they pieced the bodice to the skirt.  Then they clipped the ribbons of the danglers to that so they could take them off before washing.  



NiniMorris said:


> Quick answer on how I do it...
> 
> Draft it on freezer paper...make the length of the trapezoid :the length called for in the pattern...the width of the bottom :what is called for in the pattern, the width of the top :half what is called for in the pattern.
> 
> Then, connect the dots.  Provided the pattern calls for a 2 to 1 gather, there would be no gathering required.  (I have also doubled the width on the bottom, left the width at the top the same, and only made half as many panels.  But this was for a specific design I wanted on the dress.)
> 
> Just remember..to measure the length FIRST.  Draw a long line on top and bottom perpendicular to the length and parallel to each other.  I usually use this as my center line...then divide the width  and put half the width on one side and half the width on the other side.  (If I knew how to draw on the computer I could show you...really easy...just hard for me to explain.
> 
> So the top is skinny, the bottom is wide and the length line is the center line.  You can them fold it and cut with the length as your fold line or (if not using a directional fabric) alternate up and down to get more panels out of your fabric.
> 
> Now that I have thoroughly confused you...maybe someone can explain it better...
> 
> 
> Sorry..
> 
> 
> Nini


Saving for future reference.  THANKS.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Meshell2002 said:


> I don't have the camp shirt pattern but I have a lot of fish sticks patterns......I usually have no trouble understanding them.  The sizing on most of her patterns is right on or slightly bigger than RTW.


Thanks!  I'm sure the instructions are very understandable. 



goteamwood said:


> I have the puddle splasher shorts pattern too, and just cut out those as well as some easy fit shorts, the puddle splashers seem gigantic! I did the longer/hem ones so maybe it is the length, but I think I am going to get the button elastic and plan on them being a long-term shorts set! I was surprised the camp shirt seemed small to me, maybe it is actually truer to size than the bowling shirts so it seemed smaller.


Those look cute I might try the inside out shorts. My DS would fit into a size 12 short better than a size 14 shirt. 




pyrxtc said:


> I bought myself a new to me sewing machine for my new house. I hope to get it working again. Since my dad took my last one I bought ( the model 15-91 electric) I found myself a great looking treadle machine. The link will bring you to more pictures of it in detail.
> 
> http://s10.photobucket.com/user/pyrxtc/story/76825


Very cool!  My MIL was saving one just like for me that was her MIL's. Now my SIL is saving it for me. I just won't have room for it til the kids move out.




babynala said:


> April did this tutorial for using a commercial pattern and Carla's directions for making an adult sized bowling shirt.  I have used it a few times and it is helpful.  The only time I made a mistake is when I tried to use the commercial directions for one of the steps.  The steps on posted towards the bottom of this page:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2659975&page=120


Thanks!  I can do that!  I do like the side vents on the Simplicity pattern. I'll just follow Carla's instruction on the Sophie pattern I have for those.


----------



## sewdisney

Purple_Ears - your signature quilt is really cute.  I think I may have to steal your idea when we go on our cruise in November.


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> I bought myself a new to me sewing machine for my new house. I hope to get it working again. Since my dad took my last one I bought ( the model 15-91 electric) I found myself a great looking treadle machine. The link will bring you to more pictures of it in detail.
> 
> http://s10.photobucket.com/user/pyrxtc/story/76825



That machine looks beautiful! I hope you will be able to play with it when you get settled at your new place.



nannye said:


> yes I'm sure we will. I admit when it comes time for ruffles, I hand them off. Without a doubt, I break the thread every single time I have tried to ruffle! I have given up on ruffling and it is just so much easier on both of us! I have my brother machine and a brother ruffle that is supposed to fit, but we weren't able to ever get it to fit. Eventually we will take her machine in and get the threader fixed and figure out the ruffler for that machine.



I think someone once suggested using dental floss for the bobbin thread for doing ruffles, so that may help with the thread breaking issues. But for now, I guess handing them off is a valid solution too.



sewdisney said:


> Purple_Ears - your signature quilt is really cute.  I think I may have to steal your idea when we go on our cruise in November.



Thanks. Please feel free to use/expand on the idea (as long as you post pictures of your project ). I may make a new one after the December trip if I have enough new signatures collected from the last few trips.


----------



## pyrxtc

lovesdumbo said:


> Very cool!  My MIL was saving one just like for me that was her MIL's. Now my SIL is saving it for me. I just won't have room for it til the kids move out.



I want to get it running so I can use it. I showed my dad today how to use the other one I bought since it is now his and it still makes a beautiful stitch. The table machine he picked up doesn't work yet but he put the motor machine in that table after he refinished it, gorgeous tiger maple, but I can't get him to refinish mine. My family doesn't have any machines to pass down til my Dad just got his.



PurpleEars said:


> That machine looks beautiful! I hope you will be able to play with it when you get settled at your new place.
> 
> I think someone once suggested using dental floss for the bobbin thread for doing ruffles, so that may help with the thread breaking issues. But for now, I guess handing them off is a valid solution too.



Me too ! It's packed at my Dad's house to travel in my trailer that I will be towing to Texas. I am not trusting it with the movers.

For ruffling using dental floss, you zig zag over the dental floss and then use that to pull on to ruffle it. It works great but I just started using a loose straight stitch sewn by hand and I like it better.


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

I loved the autograph quilt!! Just awesome!!!


----------



## LovesTheMagic

Hi all, I am looking for a pattern.  I have seen a lot of cute peekaboo skirts in these threads.  Would love to get my hands on a pattern.  Looking back I saw one on Part 29 page 9 comment 126 on 8/18 - still struggling on quoting from other threads.  I know I have seen others out there as well.  Has anyone seen a pattern for these?
Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## squirrel

I should be around more now.  I now have a completely new computer.  The new computer that I purchased almost 5 months ago was ruined by the company I bought it from when they replaced the hard drive and motherboard.  Lost the free games and something that caused the computer to do strange things (blank tabs, blank webpages, deleting extra e-mail, etc).  It just about drove me insane trying to fix whatever they did to it.  Finally the store I bought it from let me return it and upgrade to a new computer since they no longer carry the model I purchased.  Cost me more $, but at least I have a working computer now.

I now have to catch up on all the sewing I should have been doing for the past few months.

I will have to catch up on what creations I have missed.  I can now add some photos to the computer and share what I have been working on.


----------



## love to stitch

nannye said:


> Some advice? so this is the Irelyn Peek a boo dress pattern. It was made in the largest size 6/7 and fit V throughout the bodice pretty well. I think it is too short. What do you guys think? I am planning to make her the same style dress in classic mickey colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!
> Erin



The dress is very pretty and I like the length too.



PurpleEars said:


> This is an autograph quilt I made a while back:



I love the quilt. I need to get busy and make mine, I have all the signatures just need to decide on other fabric.



pyrxtc said:


> I bought myself a new to me sewing machine for my new house. I hope to get it working again. Since my dad took my last one I bought ( the model 15-91 electric) I found myself a great looking treadle machine. The link will bring you to more pictures of it in detail.
> 
> http://s10.photobucket.com/user/pyrxtc/story/76825



I'm having machine envy lol. I'm going to have one some day. I think it should be part of my hurricane supplies, I need to be able to sew even if the power is out.


----------



## disneychic2

goteamwood said:


> I have been trying to keep up with the thread an all the great projects (and comment when I have time) but man was it a long, exhausting week last week.
> My boys had their (first of probably many) preschool graduation ceremony last week, which was beyond adorable. And since I think they are cute and I am a proud Mommy AND I got a cute picture of them looking in the same direction, here is their graduation day pic. (for once not wearing something I made.)
> 
> 
> We also had an ER visit when one kid bludgeoned the other with the nightlight (which they are not allowed to have in their room anymore) and there was SO MUCH BLOOD. It ended up being a smallish, not very deep wound and did not even require stitches or staples, but looking at their room you'd guess it was much more severe. (Twin boys are never dull.) And finally we wrapped up the week with our family's annual walk for the March of Dimes, which was great fun and my kids were so excited to help babies, and this year they even walked a little rather than just staying in the stroller like years past. (they did not walk the whole 5K).
> 
> And onto the things I made...
> I don't think I posted these before, sorry if I did. I made this set for 6 month photos of a mom in my twins club for her boy/girl twins. She had been looking all over for matching outfits for them and wasn't having any luck, so I made some. I think they are so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the simply sweet but used Diane's trick of doing the back of the bodice 1 size up and put elastic in it, so hopefully the little girl will be able to wear it for a while.
> 
> And I was commissioned to make a dress for a friend of a friend who had seen the Winnie the Pooh ruffle dress I made and asked if I could make a dress to match an existing hair bow she had. I forgot to take a picture of the bow with  but it's pretty much an exact match.  She loves it and has ordered a pirate-themed Peekaboo Ruffle dress for her daughter's pirate 5th birthday party in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am busy planning our outfits for our trip and have started culling my fabrics and my to-do pile is growing. Not sure when I will have time to do it, but I am guessing it will be at the expense of sleep. I was at Joann fabrics this week and found new Monster's University fabric, which of course I bought 3 yards of immediately. I know we've all discussed how Joann's quality isn't great, but I searched far and wide for Monster's fabric last year and found a single FQ on ebay for $10 so I HAD to get it. I think I am going to make shorts for my kiddos and use some of the adorable Monsters U designs HeatherSue just released for a t-shirt for the movie next month. I have been prepping my kids for the movie theater experience, they've only been 1 time and it was a months-later showing of Wreck-it Ralph so we were literally the only 4 people in the theater! It didn't matter if they were noisy or had to go potty 22 times. I have a feeling Monsters will be different. But Monsters Inc is my all-time favorite Pixar movie so we will be going ASAP!



How cute the boys look for their graduation. Yes, first of many! Kids just seem to challenge us in so many ways. There is a new ER facility being built near my DD in Virginia and we've dubbed it "Miles' Place" since he will no doubt be one of their best customers. His sister Moriah will not be far behind, either. 

Love the idea of the Monsters U outfits for the movie! They'll be adorable I'm sure. Hope all goes well. I also love the other outfits you've done. Great work as always.

Can't believe your brother didn't get the mail and that great shirt didn't get worn for the party!!! I would be so ticked! He'll still love it no matter when he wears it though, i'm sure!



pyrxtc said:


> My brother and SIL got my nieces 1st birthday pictures done and they used my dress. I do have to say that she looks absolutely adorable in it. They used the tulle dress too.





pyrxtc said:


> I spent my morning learning how to make and making a nursing cover for my sister. I have one more to make and then we will see how she likes them. It seems too easy but I tried it on and it seems like it will work. I had bought the fabric a while ago with nothing in mind so i grabbed it and I am now working on the Cinderella one for her with fabric that I had originally bought to make a carrier. The only thing I had to purchase was the boning and the D rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started packing up my sewing room and not much is being kept out. The movers come to pack up my house on June 17th. I will be taking my sewing stuff with me though but it still needs to be packed.



Love, love, love the pictures of your niece!! So nice to see your darling creations on her. Thanks for sharing!

Great idea for the nursing cover. Looks good! I would take my sewing things with me as well. Don't blame you there. Hope the move goes smoothly for you.



erieckers said:


> Oh my... You all make such wonderful things!! I want to make wonderful things. Although it seems my machine won't cooperate.
> So question, I have (or am borrowing rather) a brother Innov-is 900d. I have tried hopping tshirts several different ways. (Even the one at the beginning of this form) every time it works fine for  a little bit, just enough to get my hopes up, them all of a sudden the machine starts eating my shirt! Any thoughts on what I am doing wrong??
> I did take some sewing lessons in high school but that's been a while. I really want to make some cute outfits for my little boy but I'm becoming frustrated.
> Thanks for your help!



Looks like you got plenty of good advise already, but I wanted to welcome you to the Disboutique thread! Hope you get things sorted out and can post some pictures of your creations.



Lynnp said:


> First post here!  I've been a lurker for a while now.
> 
> I had a question and I hoped that you guys could help!  My daughter loves, no adores, Doc McStuffins.  I'm making her an applique t-shirt for our Disney trip June 3rd (so excited!  it is getting so close!)  I have been stressing over what color to do the skin tone and hair.  I was the kid who took four crayons out the box as a kid and stared at them.  I hate matching stuff.  I love applique because usually i can just pick whatever I want!  It looks to me like a medium brown for the skin and a dark brown for the hair. Picture of Doc Has anyone tried this?
> 
> Second, my son really wants a dinosaur shirt for AK.  Every dino thing I see is sorta babyish.  Has anyone ever seen a plain silhouette of a dino done in animal fabrics (I have giraffe and zebra minky/cotton scraps)  Would that be original or just wonky?
> 
> Love the group and the great ideas!



Welcome to our group! I know your questions have been answered, so this is just a friendly hello.



nannye said:


> Some advice? so this is the Irelyn Peek a boo dress pattern. It was made in the largest size 6/7 and fit V throughout the bodice pretty well. I think it is too short. What do you guys think? I am planning to make her the same style dress in classic mickey colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!
> Erin



I know I'm late to the party, but I think you are right when you say the boots throw you off visually. The length is good. Very nice job by your Mom!



PurpleEars said:


> For my last dress, I actually did the ruffles using the basting stitch method since I wanted to try it. I am not sure if it really took that much longer to do the ruffles that way. I also found that my "off brand" ruffler was useless but my Brother ruffler works like a charm. Hopefully you will get a chance to get this sorted out after you finish your current set of customs!



First, I loved your autograph quilt! Second, I just got an "off brand" ruffler and really hope it will work with my Babylock okay. I haven't had a chance to try it out. I suppose you get what you pay for, though. 



squirrel said:


> I should be around more now.  I now have a completely new computer.  The new computer that I purchased almost 5 months ago was ruined by the company I bought it from when they replaced the hard drive and motherboard.  Lost the free games and something that caused the computer to do strange things (blank tabs, blank webpages, deleting extra e-mail, etc).  It just about drove me insane trying to fix whatever they did to it.  Finally the store I bought it from let me return it and upgrade to a new computer since they no longer carry the model I purchased.  Cost me more $, but at least I have a working computer now.
> 
> I now have to catch up on all the sewing I should have been doing for the past few months.
> 
> I will have to catch up on what creations I have missed.  I can now add some photos to the computer and share what I have been working on.



Computer problems are the pits!!! I'm so glad you got a new one and will be able to post pictures again. 

I've been traveling almost the entire month of May and now that I'm home, I'll hopefully be able to take time to post some pictures of what I've done lately. I love seeing everyone else's creations as it really inspires me. For now though, I'm off with DH to get a saw blade sharpened before our sweet peat (a type of mulch) gets delivered and we have to work outside. When he takes a day off I get NOTHING done!!


----------



## darnheather

So happy to have found this thread!  Such much inspiration and beauty.

I've been sewing for many years but this will be my first time sewing for Disney.  I have a 7 year old princess and a 12 year old who doesn't really like me to sew for her and a spouse that has worn one thing that I sewed once because I threatened not to feed him otherwise.  

Anyway, my plans so far:

DD7 
Little Mermaid Feliz
Ariel Ballgown (probably use Snow White's pattern)
Seven Dwarfs embroidered skirt with Snow White peasant top (online tutorials)
Autograph book and pouch
Nightgown?
Epcot outfit?
????

DD12
Pirate peasant blouse
Pouch for pennies and quarters and penny press list
PJ's

Me
Eeyore pj's
Purse

Mind you I've got three months and a house to move in between now and then plus I'm keeping everything a secret from DD7!  So I might be a bit


----------



## darnheather

PurpleEars said:


> This is an autograph quilt I made a while back:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I collected the signatures over a few trips, scanned them, and digitized them. I used 4x4 embroidery field as that was the largest size I could do at the time. Hopefully this will give you some inspirations for your quilts.



That is absolutely gorgeous!  I have two non-Disney related quilts I have to finish up before I can start on the Disney fun. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

Mom & I have been very busy!!! 

Here are the bows I made my girls to go with their thing 1 & 2 shirts to wear to universal. My son has a thing 3 shirt!! 





Then here are outfits for one day at Magic Kingdom. Mom made the skirts for my girls & shorts for my son. Then my friend monogrammed the shirts & I made the bows to match!!










Here's a close up of the bows!!! 





We are still working on a few more things but I am so excited to see them wearing the clothes in wdw!!! I will post more later when we get them done.


----------



## nowellsl

I love that chevron fabric with the dots!!  Those are adorable!


----------



## Iamthequeen

Love the chevron fabric and the bows!  Funny thing is my youngest dd named herself Izze - with an "e" instead of a "y"!

I've been busy embroidering t shirts for dh and me to wear - he is totally into dressing in the shirts and asked if I planned one for each day we are there.  He is just a big kid at heart!  I promise to post pictures once I get them uploaded.


----------



## goteamwood

Flora, now I want to make an autograph quilt from our next trip. Except let's be honest, I would have to make 2, and they would never get done until my kid shave kids of their own, but it is SO CUTE!

I usually have more ideas than I have time or Disney days for, but I am sort of stumped and looking for input. My boys' 4th birthday (the actual day) we have dinner reservations at Be Our Guest. I think we are going to MK just for the afternoon and dinner, starting the day in Epcot. I was thinking of "it's my birthday" t-shirts for that leg of the day, and thought i had an idea for the BOG dinner but now I am re-thinking it. I am IN LOVE with these cutie Beauty and the Beast characters, and wanted to do one cogsworth and one lumiere. And possibly Mrs. Potts for me and if I can convince him, Beast for hubby. But from what I gather, BOG is sort of fancy... I was going to do the Jackson Raglan t-shirts for the boys with the character, and t-shirts for the parents. I am only making 2 sets of bowling shirts this time (WHAT? Insanity!!!) so maybe I could do some sort of boyish beauty and the beast shirts w/ those characters, but I am stumped on fabrics. Or... I could stick with the plan and use the fabric I already bought for the knit raglan shirts. Or they can just wear the birthday shirts. Anyone who has been there, is it really fancy? Are we going to feel underdressed in t-shrits? I imagine a lot of people will be, and sunburnt and filthy as one tends to be after a long day in the parks.

Oh, and an update on my machine woes... For those keeping track, I am having a terrible time. I originally took my PE770 for a tune-up to a store 45 minutes from me because the local guy was a cranky, pushy old guy. Then I bought a new machine at the expo from the new place. And since then the PE770 has leaked greasy crud on several shirts and has been back in already because it was shredding thread (they keep telling me that it is not possible, they only give back machines that work 100 percent!) and now my 6 week old machine is in for the 2nd time in as many weeks, the first time was the needle threader, they told me it was my fault for using the wrong needles (which worked for the first 4 weeks flawlessly.) and now it is totally locked up, motor seized. The not-so-helpful woman today told me it was my fault because I need to take lessons and I am using the wrong stabilizer and I broke it. (BTW, medium-weight cut-away w/ t-shirts, um, what? That is what I learned...) so I am without a working machine, I was up at 11 p.m. trying to finish an order with the PE770 and it got grease all over and I was in tears. I told the technician that today and he told me that the machine needs oil and it must be something I am doing and I need to take lessons. I literally looked at him dumbfounded and asked "What exactly can you teach me in a class that will keep oil from dripping out of my machine, that you serviced, and ruining my projects?" Meanwhile my kids were losing patience with the 30 minutes we were there, and were running around like crazies. Supposedly he is going to get it fixed by the end of the week, I really hope so, and correctly. I actually considered going to the local place with the cranky old guy but when I was googling for the phone number I read that he retired friday (like 3 days ago) and shuttered the shop, so now the other place is the only brother service within 50 miles!
While I was there I decided to pick up more Star wars fabric, since I was a little short for some shirts, and didn't want to take the kids to my local quilt shop. I thought they rang me up for a whole yard when I asked for 3/4 since it was $11, but when I called she said it was $13.95 a YARD! (it was $10/yard at the local quilt shop.) There is no way I would have paid $4/ per yard more if I had known. That is crazy! I was already a splurge at $10. So I guess the only thing I can do now is move to a different state since clearly I am not having any luck with the service providers here!
/rant


----------



## sewdisney

goteamwood said:


> Flora, now I want to make an autograph quilt from our next trip. Except let's be honest, I would have to make 2, and they would never get done until my kid shave kids of their own, but it is SO CUTE!
> 
> I usually have more ideas than I have time or Disney days for, but I am sort of stumped and looking for input. My boys' 4th birthday (the actual day) we have dinner reservations at Be Our Guest. I think we are going to MK just for the afternoon and dinner, starting the day in Epcot. I was thinking of "it's my birthday" t-shirts for that leg of the day, and thought i had an idea for the BOG dinner but now I am re-thinking it. I am IN LOVE with these cutie Beauty and the Beast characters, and wanted to do one cogsworth and one lumiere. And possibly Mrs. Potts for me and if I can convince him, Beast for hubby. But from what I gather, BOG is sort of fancy... I was going to do the Jackson Raglan t-shirts for the boys with the character, and t-shirts for the parents. I am only making 2 sets of bowling shirts this time (WHAT? Insanity!!!) so maybe I could do some sort of boyish beauty and the beast shirts w/ those characters, but I am stumped on fabrics. Or... I could stick with the plan and use the fabric I already bought for the knit raglan shirts. Or they can just wear the birthday shirts. Anyone who has been there, is it really fancy? Are we going to feel underdressed in t-shrits? I imagine a lot of people will be, and sunburnt and filthy as one tends to be after a long day in the parks.
> 
> Oh, and an update on my machine woes... For those keeping track, I am having a terrible time. I originally took my PE770 for a tune-up to a store 45 minutes from me because the local guy was a cranky, pushy old guy. Then I bought a new machine at the expo from the new place. And since then the PE770 has leaked greasy crud on several shirts and has been back in already because it was shredding thread (they keep telling me that it is not possible, they only give back machines that work 100 percent!) and now my 6 week old machine is in for the 2nd time in as many weeks, the first time was the needle threader, they told me it was my fault for using the wrong needles (which worked for the first 4 weeks flawlessly.) and now it is totally locked up, motor seized. The not-so-helpful woman today told me it was my fault because I need to take lessons and I am using the wrong stabilizer and I broke it. (BTW, medium-weight cut-away w/ t-shirts, um, what? That is what I learned...) so I am without a working machine, I was up at 11 p.m. trying to finish an order with the PE770 and it got grease all over and I was in tears. I told the technician that today and he told me that the machine needs oil and it must be something I am doing and I need to take lessons. I literally looked at him dumbfounded and asked "What exactly can you teach me in a class that will keep oil from dripping out of my machine, that you serviced, and ruining my projects?" Meanwhile my kids were losing patience with the 30 minutes we were there, and were running around like crazies. Supposedly he is going to get it fixed by the end of the week, I really hope so, and correctly. I actually considered going to the local place with the cranky old guy but when I was googling for the phone number I read that he retired friday (like 3 days ago) and shuttered the shop, so now the other place is the only brother service within 50 miles!
> While I was there I decided to pick up more Star wars fabric, since I was a little short for some shirts, and didn't want to take the kids to my local quilt shop. I thought they rang me up for a whole yard when I asked for 3/4 since it was $11, but when I called she said it was $13.95 a YARD! (it was $10/yard at the local quilt shop.) There is no way I would have paid $4/ per yard more if I had known. That is crazy! I was already a splurge at $10. So I guess the only thing I can do now is move to a different state since clearly I am not having any luck with the service providers here!
> /rant



Oh, I am so sorry you are having so many problems!  I hope that he really does get it fixed for you by the end of the week.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## disneychic2

darnheather said:


> So happy to have found this thread!  Such much inspiration and beauty.
> 
> I've been sewing for many years but this will be my first time sewing for Disney.  I have a 7 year old princess and a 12 year old who doesn't really like me to sew for her and a spouse that has worn one thing that I sewed once because I threatened not to feed him otherwise.
> 
> Anyway, my plans so far:
> 
> DD7
> Little Mermaid Feliz
> Ariel Ballgown (probably use Snow White's pattern)
> Seven Dwarfs embroidered skirt with Snow White peasant top (online tutorials)
> Autograph book and pouch
> Nightgown?
> Epcot outfit?
> ????
> 
> DD12
> Pirate peasant blouse
> Pouch for pennies and quarters and penny press list
> PJ's
> 
> Me
> Eeyore pj's
> Purse
> 
> Mind you I've got three months and a house to move in between now and then plus I'm keeping everything a secret from DD7!  So I might be a bit



Welcome! Sounds like you'll be quite busy between now and your trip! Hope you can get it all done and still keep the surprise. Good luck!!



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Mom & I have been very busy!!!
> 
> Here are the bows I made my girls to go with their thing 1 & 2 shirts to wear to universal. My son has a thing 3 shirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are outfits for one day at Magic Kingdom. Mom made the skirts for my girls & shorts for my son. Then my friend monogrammed the shirts & I made the bows to match!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the bows!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are still working on a few more things but I am so excited to see them wearing the clothes in wdw!!! I will post more later when we get them done.



Everything looks great! Love the bows!! Can't wait to see more.



goteamwood said:


> Flora, now I want to make an autograph quilt from our next trip. Except let's be honest, I would have to make 2, and they would never get done until my kid shave kids of their own, but it is SO CUTE!
> 
> I usually have more ideas than I have time or Disney days for, but I am sort of stumped and looking for input. My boys' 4th birthday (the actual day) we have dinner reservations at Be Our Guest. I think we are going to MK just for the afternoon and dinner, starting the day in Epcot. I was thinking of "it's my birthday" t-shirts for that leg of the day, and thought i had an idea for the BOG dinner but now I am re-thinking it. I am IN LOVE with these cutie Beauty and the Beast characters, and wanted to do one cogsworth and one lumiere. And possibly Mrs. Potts for me and if I can convince him, Beast for hubby. But from what I gather, BOG is sort of fancy... I was going to do the Jackson Raglan t-shirts for the boys with the character, and t-shirts for the parents. I am only making 2 sets of bowling shirts this time (WHAT? Insanity!!!) so maybe I could do some sort of boyish beauty and the beast shirts w/ those characters, but I am stumped on fabrics. Or... I could stick with the plan and use the fabric I already bought for the knit raglan shirts. Or they can just wear the birthday shirts. Anyone who has been there, is it really fancy? Are we going to feel underdressed in t-shrits? I imagine a lot of people will be, and sunburnt and filthy as one tends to be after a long day in the parks.
> 
> Oh, and an update on my machine woes... For those keeping track, I am having a terrible time. I originally took my PE770 for a tune-up to a store 45 minutes from me because the local guy was a cranky, pushy old guy. Then I bought a new machine at the expo from the new place. And since then the PE770 has leaked greasy crud on several shirts and has been back in already because it was shredding thread (they keep telling me that it is not possible, they only give back machines that work 100 percent!) and now my 6 week old machine is in for the 2nd time in as many weeks, the first time was the needle threader, they told me it was my fault for using the wrong needles (which worked for the first 4 weeks flawlessly.) and now it is totally locked up, motor seized. The not-so-helpful woman today told me it was my fault because I need to take lessons and I am using the wrong stabilizer and I broke it. (BTW, medium-weight cut-away w/ t-shirts, um, what? That is what I learned...) so I am without a working machine, I was up at 11 p.m. trying to finish an order with the PE770 and it got grease all over and I was in tears. I told the technician that today and he told me that the machine needs oil and it must be something I am doing and I need to take lessons. I literally looked at him dumbfounded and asked "What exactly can you teach me in a class that will keep oil from dripping out of my machine, that you serviced, and ruining my projects?" Meanwhile my kids were losing patience with the 30 minutes we were there, and were running around like crazies. Supposedly he is going to get it fixed by the end of the week, I really hope so, and correctly. I actually considered going to the local place with the cranky old guy but when I was googling for the phone number I read that he retired friday (like 3 days ago) and shuttered the shop, so now the other place is the only brother service within 50 miles!
> While I was there I decided to pick up more Star wars fabric, since I was a little short for some shirts, and didn't want to take the kids to my local quilt shop. I thought they rang me up for a whole yard when I asked for 3/4 since it was $11, but when I called she said it was $13.95 a YARD! (it was $10/yard at the local quilt shop.) There is no way I would have paid $4/ per yard more if I had known. That is crazy! I was already a splurge at $10. So I guess the only thing I can do now is move to a different state since clearly I am not having any luck with the service providers here!
> /rant



First of all, t-shirts would be just fine for BOG. It is a somewhat elegant setting, but people wear their park clothes for the most part. We ate there last year just after it opened (soft opening) and it was just like any other park restaurant as far a dress. So go ahead with your original thought and enjoy BOG. It's our new favorite!

I am so sorry you are having machine troubles. I had hoped that with time, your 770 would quit spitting oil all over the place. And it's just a shame they want to blame you for everything going wrong with your new machine. They must know that they're pretty much the only game in town so they think they don't have to have great customer satisfaction. I sure do hope they get it sorted out and you get your machine back on time and working like a charm. A little pixie dust seems in order. Ok, a lot!


----------



## NiniMorris

goteamwood said:


> Flora, now I want to make an autograph quilt from our next trip. Except let's be honest, I would have to make 2, and they would never get done until my kid shave kids of their own, but it is SO CUTE!
> 
> I usually have more ideas than I have time or Disney days for, but I am sort of stumped and looking for input. My boys' 4th birthday (the actual day) we have dinner reservations at Be Our Guest. I think we are going to MK just for the afternoon and dinner, starting the day in Epcot. I was thinking of "it's my birthday" t-shirts for that leg of the day, and thought i had an idea for the BOG dinner but now I am re-thinking it. I am IN LOVE with these cutie Beauty and the Beast characters, and wanted to do one cogsworth and one lumiere. And possibly Mrs. Potts for me and if I can convince him, Beast for hubby. But from what I gather, BOG is sort of fancy... I was going to do the Jackson Raglan t-shirts for the boys with the character, and t-shirts for the parents. I am only making 2 sets of bowling shirts this time (WHAT? Insanity!!!) so maybe I could do some sort of boyish beauty and the beast shirts w/ those characters, but I am stumped on fabrics. Or... I could stick with the plan and use the fabric I already bought for the knit raglan shirts. Or they can just wear the birthday shirts. Anyone who has been there, is it really fancy? Are we going to feel underdressed in t-shrits? I imagine a lot of people will be, and sunburnt and filthy as one tends to be after a long day in the parks.
> 
> Oh, and an update on my machine woes... For those keeping track, I am having a terrible time. I originally took my PE770 for a tune-up to a store 45 minutes from me because the local guy was a cranky, pushy old guy. Then I bought a new machine at the expo from the new place. And since then the PE770 has leaked greasy crud on several shirts and has been back in already because it was shredding thread (they keep telling me that it is not possible, they only give back machines that work 100 percent!) and now my 6 week old machine is in for the 2nd time in as many weeks, the first time was the needle threader, they told me it was my fault for using the wrong needles (which worked for the first 4 weeks flawlessly.) and now it is totally locked up, motor seized. The not-so-helpful woman today told me it was my fault because I need to take lessons and I am using the wrong stabilizer and I broke it. (BTW, medium-weight cut-away w/ t-shirts, um, what? That is what I learned...) so I am without a working machine, I was up at 11 p.m. trying to finish an order with the PE770 and it got grease all over and I was in tears. I told the technician that today and he told me that the machine needs oil and it must be something I am doing and I need to take lessons. I literally looked at him dumbfounded and asked "What exactly can you teach me in a class that will keep oil from dripping out of my machine, that you serviced, and ruining my projects?" Meanwhile my kids were losing patience with the 30 minutes we were there, and were running around like crazies. Supposedly he is going to get it fixed by the end of the week, I really hope so, and correctly. I actually considered going to the local place with the cranky old guy but when I was googling for the phone number I read that he retired friday (like 3 days ago) and shuttered the shop, so now the other place is the only brother service within 50 miles!
> While I was there I decided to pick up more Star wars fabric, since I was a little short for some shirts, and didn't want to take the kids to my local quilt shop. I thought they rang me up for a whole yard when I asked for 3/4 since it was $11, but when I called she said it was $13.95 a YARD! (it was $10/yard at the local quilt shop.) There is no way I would have paid $4/ per yard more if I had known. That is crazy! I was already a splurge at $10. So I guess the only thing I can do now is move to a different state since clearly I am not having any luck with the service providers here!
> /rant




I took my 770 in for servicing at the only place there is within 2 hour drive!  The first time he tried to tell me I had messed up the tension and SUPER GLUED the bobbin tension screw in place!  (I won't go into details...but I probably know more about how to time a machine than he does...and I KNOW how to adjust tension...this one had a problem...) and the second time...it started dripping oil all over the place.  I called immediately and his bright answer was he must not have blown all the excess out...bring it back and he would take care of it for me.  I reminded him I was an hour and 45 minutes away ...it was rush hour...and this is Atlanta after all!

The only advice I can give you is that it will eventually stop dripping... of course the only way to know when it has stopped...is when it stops messing up your shirts!  I now tell them that I do not want routine oiling of my machine...and that I want him to give me a guarantee in writing that it will not drip when it is necessary to oil it...because he will get a bill for each shirt he causes me to mess up.

..and I am about to go back there again tomorrow for my new Brother sewing machine...that suddenly stopped doing buttonholes!


Nini


----------



## sewmess

May all the machine problems be fixed in a timely, cost effective and (most importantly) PERMANENT manner.

To use a phrase I've heard here in the south, my heart hurts to hear those stories.


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> For ruffling using dental floss, you zig zag over the dental floss and then use that to pull on to ruffle it. It works great but I just started using a loose straight stitch sewn by hand and I like it better.



Thank you for correcting me on ruffling with dental floss. I just use the ruffler or do 2 rows of machine basting stitches for my ruffles so the dental floss is not a strategy I have tried.



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> I loved the autograph quilt!! Just awesome!!!



Thanks! I had a lot of fun putting it together!



LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all, I am looking for a pattern.  I have seen a lot of cute peekaboo skirts in these threads.  Would love to get my hands on a pattern.  Looking back I saw one on Part 29 page 9 comment 126 on 8/18 - still struggling on quoting from other threads.  I know I have seen others out there as well.  Has anyone seen a pattern for these?
> Thanks in advance for any information.



There are a couple of options on youcanmakethis.com.



squirrel said:


> I should be around more now.  I now have a completely new computer.  The new computer that I purchased almost 5 months ago was ruined by the company I bought it from when they replaced the hard drive and motherboard.  Lost the free games and something that caused the computer to do strange things (blank tabs, blank webpages, deleting extra e-mail, etc).  It just about drove me insane trying to fix whatever they did to it.  Finally the store I bought it from let me return it and upgrade to a new computer since they no longer carry the model I purchased.  Cost me more $, but at least I have a working computer now.
> 
> I now have to catch up on all the sewing I should have been doing for the past few months.
> 
> I will have to catch up on what creations I have missed.  I can now add some photos to the computer and share what I have been working on.



Sounds like you had a rough time with your computer, but I am gald thatyou are back!



love to stitch said:


> I love the quilt. I need to get busy and make mine, I have all the signatures just need to decide on other fabric.



Thanks. I look forward to seeing your quilt!



disneychic2 said:


> First, I loved your autograph quilt! Second, I just got an "off brand" ruffler and really hope it will work with my Babylock okay. I haven't had a chance to try it out. I suppose you get what you pay for, though.
> 
> I've been traveling almost the entire month of May and now that I'm home, I'll hopefully be able to take time to post some pictures of what I've done lately. I love seeing everyone else's creations as it really inspires me. For now though, I'm off with DH to get a saw blade sharpened before our sweet peat (a type of mulch) gets delivered and we have to work outside. When he takes a day off I get NOTHING done!!



Thanks. I hope your ruffler will work much better than mine did! Did you download Carla's ruffler tutorial? It is very helpful to read through that document and do the calibration.

I am sure you are happy to be home. I hope the mulch is going to help with making your gardens and the yard look nice and pretty!



darnheather said:


> So happy to have found this thread!  Such much inspiration and beauty.
> 
> I've been sewing for many years but this will be my first time sewing for Disney.  I have a 7 year old princess and a 12 year old who doesn't really like me to sew for her and a spouse that has worn one thing that I sewed once because I threatened not to feed him otherwise.
> 
> Anyway, my plans so far:
> 
> DD7
> Little Mermaid Feliz
> Ariel Ballgown (probably use Snow White's pattern)
> Seven Dwarfs embroidered skirt with Snow White peasant top (online tutorials)
> Autograph book and pouch
> Nightgown?
> Epcot outfit?
> ????
> 
> DD12
> Pirate peasant blouse
> Pouch for pennies and quarters and penny press list
> PJ's
> 
> Me
> Eeyore pj's
> Purse
> 
> Mind you I've got three months and a house to move in between now and then plus I'm keeping everything a secret from DD7!  So I might be a bit



Welcome! The list that you have sounds doable. I think the more challenging part will be keeping the trip a secret!



darnheather said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous!  I have two non-Disney related quilts I have to finish up before I can start on the Disney fun. Thanks for the inspiration.



Thank you! Please post pictures of your quilts when they are completed. I always learn so much from other quilter's work.



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Mom & I have been very busy!!!
> 
> Here are the bows I made my girls to go with their thing 1 & 2 shirts to wear to universal. My son has a thing 3 shirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are outfits for one day at Magic Kingdom. Mom made the skirts for my girls & shorts for my son. Then my friend monogrammed the shirts & I made the bows to match!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the bows!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are still working on a few more things but I am so excited to see them wearing the clothes in wdw!!! I will post more later when we get them done.



Great job on the bows! The outfits look fantastic. I can't wait to see pictures of the outfits in action!



Iamthequeen said:


> I've been busy embroidering t shirts for dh and me to wear - he is totally into dressing in the shirts and asked if I planned one for each day we are there.  He is just a big kid at heart!  I promise to post pictures once I get them uploaded.



How cute that your husband will wear special shirts during your trip!



goteamwood said:


> Flora, now I want to make an autograph quilt from our next trip. Except let's be honest, I would have to make 2, and they would never get done until my kid shave kids of their own, but it is SO CUTE!
> 
> I usually have more ideas than I have time or Disney days for, but I am sort of stumped and looking for input. My boys' 4th birthday (the actual day) we have dinner reservations at Be Our Guest. I think we are going to MK just for the afternoon and dinner, starting the day in Epcot. I was thinking of "it's my birthday" t-shirts for that leg of the day, and thought i had an idea for the BOG dinner but now I am re-thinking it. I am IN LOVE with these cutie Beauty and the Beast characters, and wanted to do one cogsworth and one lumiere. And possibly Mrs. Potts for me and if I can convince him, Beast for hubby. But from what I gather, BOG is sort of fancy... I was going to do the Jackson Raglan t-shirts for the boys with the character, and t-shirts for the parents. I am only making 2 sets of bowling shirts this time (WHAT? Insanity!!!) so maybe I could do some sort of boyish beauty and the beast shirts w/ those characters, but I am stumped on fabrics. Or... I could stick with the plan and use the fabric I already bought for the knit raglan shirts. Or they can just wear the birthday shirts. Anyone who has been there, is it really fancy? Are we going to feel underdressed in t-shrits? I imagine a lot of people will be, and sunburnt and filthy as one tends to be after a long day in the parks.
> 
> Oh, and an update on my machine woes... For those keeping track, I am having a terrible time. I originally took my PE770 for a tune-up to a store 45 minutes from me because the local guy was a cranky, pushy old guy. Then I bought a new machine at the expo from the new place. And since then the PE770 has leaked greasy crud on several shirts and has been back in already because it was shredding thread (they keep telling me that it is not possible, they only give back machines that work 100 percent!) and now my 6 week old machine is in for the 2nd time in as many weeks, the first time was the needle threader, they told me it was my fault for using the wrong needles (which worked for the first 4 weeks flawlessly.) and now it is totally locked up, motor seized. The not-so-helpful woman today told me it was my fault because I need to take lessons and I am using the wrong stabilizer and I broke it. (BTW, medium-weight cut-away w/ t-shirts, um, what? That is what I learned...) so I am without a working machine, I was up at 11 p.m. trying to finish an order with the PE770 and it got grease all over and I was in tears. I told the technician that today and he told me that the machine needs oil and it must be something I am doing and I need to take lessons. I literally looked at him dumbfounded and asked "What exactly can you teach me in a class that will keep oil from dripping out of my machine, that you serviced, and ruining my projects?" Meanwhile my kids were losing patience with the 30 minutes we were there, and were running around like crazies. Supposedly he is going to get it fixed by the end of the week, I really hope so, and correctly. I actually considered going to the local place with the cranky old guy but when I was googling for the phone number I read that he retired friday (like 3 days ago) and shuttered the shop, so now the other place is the only brother service within 50 miles!
> While I was there I decided to pick up more Star wars fabric, since I was a little short for some shirts, and didn't want to take the kids to my local quilt shop. I thought they rang me up for a whole yard when I asked for 3/4 since it was $11, but when I called she said it was $13.95 a YARD! (it was $10/yard at the local quilt shop.) There is no way I would have paid $4/ per yard more if I had known. That is crazy! I was already a splurge at $10. So I guess the only thing I can do now is move to a different state since clearly I am not having any luck with the service providers here!
> /rant



Thank you. Those quilts were not that difficult to do, but I am sure you hardly have a chance to sit down with your 2 boys, let alone finding time to quilt!

I think T-shirts will be fine for BOG. It is not a "signature" restaurant so I don't think anyone will be concerned about what you wear.

I am so sorry to hear about your machine problems, lack of technicans, and paying more than you planned for the fabric! Argh! I would be annoyed too. I hope the machines will be fixed and back up and running soon!



NiniMorris said:


> I took my 770 in for servicing at the only place there is within 2 hour drive!  The first time he tried to tell me I had messed up the tension and SUPER GLUED the bobbin tension screw in place!  (I won't go into details...but I probably know more about how to time a machine than he does...and I KNOW how to adjust tension...this one had a problem...) and the second time...it started dripping oil all over the place.  I called immediately and his bright answer was he must not have blown all the excess out...bring it back and he would take care of it for me.  I reminded him I was an hour and 45 minutes away ...it was rush hour...and this is Atlanta after all!
> 
> The only advice I can give you is that it will eventually stop dripping... of course the only way to know when it has stopped...is when it stops messing up your shirts!  I now tell them that I do not want routine oiling of my machine...and that I want him to give me a guarantee in writing that it will not drip when it is necessary to oil it...because he will get a bill for each shirt he causes me to mess up.
> 
> ..and I am about to go back there again tomorrow for my new Brother sewing machine...that suddenly stopped doing buttonholes!
> 
> 
> Nini



Yikes! I hope your machine will be fixed without problems. You and Jen's experience is making me feel good about not taking my machine into the spa. I decided to take matters in my own hands and fixed the machine (mind you, it took me over a year to do so). I have to say, given your experience, I am not sure if I will trust a technician with my machines! I may be better off just tinkering with them on my own!


----------



## nannye

NiniMorris said:


> Quick answer on how I do it...
> 
> Draft it on freezer paper...make the length of the trapezoid :the length called for in the pattern...the width of the bottom :what is called for in the pattern, the width of the top :half what is called for in the pattern.
> 
> Then, connect the dots.  Provided the pattern calls for a 2 to 1 gather, there would be no gathering required.  (I have also doubled the width on the bottom, left the width at the top the same, and only made half as many panels.  But this was for a specific design I wanted on the dress.)
> 
> Just remember..to measure the length FIRST.  Draw a long line on top and bottom perpendicular to the length and parallel to each other.  I usually use this as my center line...then divide the width  and put half the width on one side and half the width on the other side.  (If I knew how to draw on the computer I could show you...really easy...just hard for me to explain.
> 
> So the top is skinny, the bottom is wide and the length line is the center line.  You can them fold it and cut with the length as your fold line or (if not using a directional fabric) alternate up and down to get more panels out of your fabric.
> 
> Now that I have thoroughly confused you...maybe someone can explain it better...
> 
> 
> Sorry..
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks Nini, I think I got it. On a previous thread, I got the dimensions of the panels they used so I think I'll try with those. I was nervous on how they would stitch together with being angled as they are, but I guess, just stitch normally and it will actually start to gather itself lol


----------



## PurpleEars

Here are some of my recent projects:

First up, this is a continuation of my Minnie-inspired clothing using SisBoom patterns. This time, I decided to try the Marlo top. I modified it into a dress and added ties at the waist.









I put a Mickey applique on the front due to a serger mishap .

Next up, we have a dress made using the Diane Kimono dress pattern from Serendipity Studios.





Finally, version 2.0 of the World Showcase skirt. Some of you may remember the skort I made last year. As we will be there in December this year, I decided a long skirt is probably a better idea. I modified the reversible patel skirt pattern from YMCT to 12 patels and went from there.





Appliques on the front:




Appliques on the back:




Of course, the skirt doubles as a map for the World Showcase as the countries are arranged according to their locations. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## babynala

squirrel said:


> I should be around more now.  I now have a completely new computer.  The new computer that I purchased almost 5 months ago was ruined by the company I bought it from when they replaced the hard drive and motherboard.  Lost the free games and something that caused the computer to do strange things (blank tabs, blank webpages, deleting extra e-mail, etc).  It just about drove me insane trying to fix whatever they did to it.  Finally the store I bought it from let me return it and upgrade to a new computer since they no longer carry the model I purchased.  Cost me more $, but at least I have a working computer now.
> 
> I now have to catch up on all the sewing I should have been doing for the past few months.
> 
> I will have to catch up on what creations I have missed.  I can now add some photos to the computer and share what I have been working on.


It must be nice to have your computer back.  



disneychic2 said:


> I've been traveling almost the entire month of May and now that I'm home, I'll hopefully be able to take time to post some pictures of what I've done lately. I love seeing everyone else's creations as it really inspires me. For now though, I'm off with DH to get a saw blade sharpened before our sweet peat (a type of mulch) gets delivered and we have to work outside. When he takes a day off I get NOTHING done!!


You've been traveling and still had time to make things?    DH off from work = more work for you.  



darnheather said:


> So happy to have found this thread!  Such much inspiration and beauty.
> 
> I've been sewing for many years but this will be my first time sewing for Disney.  I have a 7 year old princess and a 12 year old who doesn't really like me to sew for her and a spouse that has worn one thing that I sewed once because I threatened not to feed him otherwise.
> 
> Anyway, my plans so far:
> 
> DD7
> Little Mermaid Feliz
> Ariel Ballgown (probably use Snow White's pattern)
> Seven Dwarfs embroidered skirt with Snow White peasant top (online tutorials)
> Autograph book and pouch
> Nightgown?
> Epcot outfit?
> ????
> 
> DD12
> Pirate peasant blouse
> Pouch for pennies and quarters and penny press list
> PJ's
> 
> Me
> Eeyore pj's
> Purse
> 
> Mind you I've got three months and a house to move in between now and then plus I'm keeping everything a secret from DD7!  So I might be a bit


Welcome! Your Ariel ballgown sounds wonderful.  Can't wait to see everything you make.  



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Mom & I have been very busy!!!
> 
> Here are the bows I made my girls to go with their thing 1 & 2 shirts to wear to universal. My son has a thing 3 shirt!!
> Then here are outfits for one day at Magic Kingdom. Mom made the skirts for my girls & shorts for my son. Then my friend monogrammed the shirts & I made the bows to match!!
> 
> Here's a close up of the bows!!!
> We are still working on a few more things but I am so excited to see them wearing the clothes in wdw!!! I will post more later when we get them done.


You two have been busy.  I love the shirts and all the matching bows.  When will you be in Universal?  We will be at the parks on Tue, Wed, Thursday.  If I see Three Things, two with really cute bows I will say Hi.  



goteamwood said:


> I usually have more ideas than I have time or Disney days for, but I am sort of stumped and looking for input. My boys' 4th birthday (the actual day) we have dinner reservations at Be Our Guest. I think we are going to MK just for the afternoon and dinner, starting the day in Epcot. I was thinking of "it's my birthday" t-shirts for that leg of the day, and thought i had an idea for the BOG dinner but now I am re-thinking it. I am IN LOVE with these cutie Beauty and the Beast characters, and wanted to do one cogsworth and one lumiere. And possibly Mrs. Potts for me and if I can convince him, Beast for hubby. But from what I gather, BOG is sort of fancy... I was going to do the Jackson Raglan t-shirts for the boys with the character, and t-shirts for the parents. I am only making 2 sets of bowling shirts this time (WHAT? Insanity!!!) so maybe I could do some sort of boyish beauty and the beast shirts w/ those characters, but I am stumped on fabrics. Or... I could stick with the plan and use the fabric I already bought for the knit raglan shirts. Or they can just wear the birthday shirts. Anyone who has been there, is it really fancy? Are we going to feel underdressed in t-shrits? I imagine a lot of people will be, and sunburnt and filthy as one tends to be after a long day in the parks.
> 
> Oh, and an update on my machine woes... For those keeping track, I am having a terrible time. I originally took my PE770 for a tune-up to a store 45 minutes from me because the local guy was a cranky, pushy old guy. Then I bought a new machine at the expo from the new place. And since then the PE770 has leaked greasy crud on several shirts and has been back in already because it was shredding thread (they keep telling me that it is not possible, they only give back machines that work 100 percent!) and now my 6 week old machine is in for the 2nd time in as many weeks, the first time was the needle threader, they told me it was my fault for using the wrong needles (which worked for the first 4 weeks flawlessly.) and now it is totally locked up, motor seized. The not-so-helpful woman today told me it was my fault because I need to take lessons and I am using the wrong stabilizer and I broke it. (BTW, medium-weight cut-away w/ t-shirts, um, what? That is what I learned...) so I am without a working machine, I was up at 11 p.m. trying to finish an order with the PE770 and it got grease all over and I was in tears. I told the technician that today and he told me that the machine needs oil and it must be something I am doing and I need to take lessons. I literally looked at him dumbfounded and asked "What exactly can you teach me in a class that will keep oil from dripping out of my machine, that you serviced, and ruining my projects?" Meanwhile my kids were losing patience with the 30 minutes we were there, and were running around like crazies. Supposedly he is going to get it fixed by the end of the week, I really hope so, and correctly. I actually considered going to the local place with the cranky old guy but when I was googling for the phone number I read that he retired friday (like 3 days ago) and shuttered the shop, so now the other place is the only brother service within 50 miles!
> While I was there I decided to pick up more Star wars fabric, since I was a little short for some shirts, and didn't want to take the kids to my local quilt shop. I thought they rang me up for a whole yard when I asked for 3/4 since it was $11, but when I called she said it was $13.95 a YARD! (it was $10/yard at the local quilt shop.) There is no way I would have paid $4/ per yard more if I had known. That is crazy! I was already a splurge at $10. So I guess the only thing I can do now is move to a different state since clearly I am not having any luck with the service providers here!
> /rant


Super annoying about your machines.  I hope they get fixed ASAP.  I brought my machines in for service and after 4 weeks I swear they never touched them.  Which, I guess, may have been a good thing.  $14 for a yard of fabric is a stretch.  

As for BoG, I have never been, but I wore shorts and a t-shirt to CRT for dinner and it was fine.  I can't imagine you would feel out of place in t-shirts.  I like your idea of using those cuties on the Raglan shirts.  



PurpleEars said:


> Here are some of my recent projects:
> 
> First up, this is a continuation of my Minnie-inspired clothing using SisBoom patterns. This time, I decided to try the Marlo top. I modified it into a dress and added ties at the waist.
> 
> I put a Mickey applique on the front due to a serger mishap .
> 
> Next up, we have a dress made using the Diane Kimono dress pattern from Serendipity Studios.
> 
> Finally, version 2.0 of the World Showcase skirt. Some of you may remember the skort I made last year. As we will be there in December this year, I decided a long skirt is probably a better idea. I modified the reversible patel skirt pattern from YMCT to 12 patels and went from there.
> 
> Of course, the skirt doubles as a map for the World Showcase as the countries are arranged according to their locations.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Everything looks really nice.  I love that Kimono dress.  Your newest version of the World Showcase skirt is beautiful.  I like the patels.  Better pack both versions in case it is warm!


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

Thanks everyone for the compliments!! I'm excited to see the kids wearing them in the parks!! 
Here's another set of bows I made for my girls today.


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

babynala said:


> You two have been busy.  I love the shirts and all the matching bows.  When will you be in Universal?  We will be at the parks on Tue, Wed, Thursday.  If I see Three Things, two with really cute bows I will say Hi.



I think we are going to universal next Friday. We will be doing the Disney parks the days before that.


----------



## smittette

I got a little behind; I've been sewing, sewing, sewing. I only have 8 days til we leave and at least two and a half of those are spoken for.




PurpleEars said:


> Thanks. Please feel free to use/expand on the idea (as long as you post pictures of your project ). I may make a new one after the December trip if I have enough new signatures collected from the last few trips.



I also plan to steal this idea. Soo cute.



pyrxtc said:


> For ruffling using dental floss, you zig zag over the dental floss and then use that to pull on to ruffle it. It works great but I just started using a loose straight stitch sewn by hand and I like it better.



I usually just use the basting stitch on my machine (in some non-matching colors) and pull the bobbin thread to ruffle. Recently I bought a ruffling foot (Husqvarna); it is so simple to use. You just feed the two fabrics through, one under the foot, one through the slit in the foot. Hold on to the top fabric to give it a little tension, and Voila! ruffles. So fast and easy.



darnheather said:


> So happy to have found this thread!  Such much inspiration and beauty.
> 
> I've been sewing for many years but this will be my first time sewing for Disney.  I have a 7 year old princess and a 12 year old who doesn't really like me to sew for her and a spouse that has worn one thing that I sewed once because I threatened not to feed him otherwise.
> 
> Anyway, my plans so far:
> 
> DD7
> Little Mermaid Feliz
> Ariel Ballgown (probably use Snow White's pattern)
> Seven Dwarfs embroidered skirt with Snow White peasant top (online tutorials)
> Autograph book and pouch
> Nightgown?
> Epcot outfit?
> ????
> 
> DD12
> Pirate peasant blouse
> Pouch for pennies and quarters and penny press list
> PJ's
> 
> Me
> Eeyore pj's
> Purse
> 
> Mind you I've got three months and a house to move in between now and then plus I'm keeping everything a secret from DD7!  So I might be a bit



STOP IT! I don't have time to make these things (I love the idea of a pirate peasant blouse) so quit giving me more ideas!
I mean, welcome, that sounds like a lot of fun to do. 



PurpleEars said:


> Here are some of my recent projects:
> 
> First up, this is a continuation of my Minnie-inspired clothing using SisBoom patterns. This time, I decided to try the Marlo top. I modified it into a dress and added ties at the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a Mickey applique on the front due to a serger mishap .



I love this! 
Nice use of applique. I had to do a little creative stitching yesterday due to an out of control thread snip - I still don't know how it happened.

I've been working on safari vests and Mickey/Minnie shirts. Right now I have several things that need some sort of supplies or to be tried on before I can finish them (going shopping on Thursday- I live in podunk) and tshirts that I need to do at my mother's (her hoop is bigger). I will post pics when  I get a few more things done. The Mickey/Minnie shirts are Heathersue embroideries - super cute. I'm very excited about them.


----------



## darnheather

Iamthequeen said:


> Love the chevron fabric and the bows!  Funny thing is my youngest dd named herself Izze - with an "e" instead of a "y"!
> 
> I've been busy embroidering t shirts for dh and me to wear - he is totally into dressing in the shirts and asked if I planned one for each day we are there.  He is just a big kid at heart!  I promise to post pictures once I get them uploaded.



I have an Izzy too but it's a nickname.


----------



## darnheather

PurpleEars said:


> Here are some of my recent projects:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Finally, version 2.0 of the World Showcase skirt. Some of you may remember the skort I made last year. As we will be there in December this year, I decided a long skirt is probably a better idea. I modified the reversible patel skirt pattern from YMCT to 12 patels and went from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliques on the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliques on the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the skirt doubles as a map for the World Showcase as the countries are arranged according to their locations.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



OMGoodness I'm loving this skirt!  So amazing.  It must have taken ages.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Purple ears...love your outfits, especially the Epcot skirt!!!! 

Nanne....I love that dress with all those ruffles, I may need to get that pattern.

Sorry to everyone with machine problems, I would be sooo upset. Hope they are in working order soon.

I am hopelessly behind again, very sorry. I know I have loved everything posted! But my memory just can't keep up.  And thank you all for the wonderful comments on my outfits. I am desperately trying to get outfits sewn for our upcoming trip. So when they are finished, I will post them.


----------



## nowellsl

Good morning all   Does anyone here have a Brother 1034D Serger?  I'm thinking about buying a serger and this one seems reasonably priced.  I specifically need to know if it's easy to use  and maintain!  If not, what kind do you have?  Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## NiniMorris

nannye said:


> Thanks Nini, I think I got it. On a previous thread, I got the dimensions of the panels they used so I think I'll try with those. I was nervous on how they would stitch together with being angled as they are, but I guess, just stitch normally and it will actually start to gather itself lol



I didn't get a chance to get back on the computer last night, but a word of warning...make sure the center line is on the grain line.  That is Key!  It will make the skirt hang straight and no gathering (well unless your math is off...then you might have to ease in a bit here and there...but no serious gathering required!)


Nini


----------



## lovesdumbo

Good luck to all with machine problems. So frustrating!

Agree with all who have already said that Ts are fine for BOG and the cutie Ts sound perfect!

Love the boy/girl chevron outfits!

Love the Epcot skirt!


----------



## love to stitch

darnheather said:


> So happy to have found this thread!  Such much inspiration and beauty.
> 
> I've been sewing for many years but this will be my first time sewing for Disney.  I have a 7 year old princess and a 12 year old who doesn't really like me to sew for her and a spouse that has worn one thing that I sewed once because I threatened not to feed him otherwise.
> 
> Anyway, my plans so far:
> 
> DD7
> Little Mermaid Feliz
> Ariel Ballgown (probably use Snow White's pattern)
> Seven Dwarfs embroidered skirt with Snow White peasant top (online tutorials)
> Autograph book and pouch
> Nightgown?
> Epcot outfit?
> ????
> 
> DD12
> Pirate peasant blouse
> Pouch for pennies and quarters and penny press list
> PJ's
> 
> Me
> Eeyore pj's
> Purse
> 
> Mind you I've got three months and a house to move in between now and then plus I'm keeping everything a secret from DD7!  So I might be a bit



You are going to be busy but I can't wait to see everything when you're finished.



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Mom & I have been very busy!!!
> 
> Here are the bows I made my girls to go with their thing 1 & 2 shirts to wear to universal. My son has a thing 3 shirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are outfits for one day at Magic Kingdom. Mom made the skirts for my girls & shorts for my son. Then my friend monogrammed the shirts & I made the bows to match!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the bows!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are still working on a few more things but I am so excited to see them wearing the clothes in wdw!!! I will post more later when we get them done.



Your children are going to be very well dressed, I love all of it.



PurpleEars said:


> Here are some of my recent projects:
> 
> First up, this is a continuation of my Minnie-inspired clothing using SisBoom patterns. This time, I decided to try the Marlo top. I modified it into a dress and added ties at the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a Mickey applique on the front due to a serger mishap .
> 
> Next up, we have a dress made using the Diane Kimono dress pattern from Serendipity Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, version 2.0 of the World Showcase skirt. Some of you may remember the skort I made last year. As we will be there in December this year, I decided a long skirt is probably a better idea. I modified the reversible patel skirt pattern from YMCT to 12 patels and went from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliques on the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliques on the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the skirt doubles as a map for the World Showcase as the countries are arranged according to their locations.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Everything is very pretty. I especially like the skirt and that you can use it as a map.



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments!! I'm excited to see the kids wearing them in the parks!!
> Here's another set of bows I made for my girls today.



Those are beautiful bows.


----------



## cogero

nowellsl said:


> Good morning all   Does anyone here have a Brother 1034D Serger?  I'm thinking about buying a serger and this one seems reasonably priced.  I specifically need to know if it's easy to use  and maintain!  If not, what kind do you have?  Thanks in advance for your help!!




I had one and I absolutely hated it. It worked fine for less than a month. I know a lot of people swear by them. 

I have a Janome 11000DX it is a pricier machine but I love it and it seriously sounds way different from the Brother. The brother sounded clunky this one is much smoother and it is super easy to thread and I use it for gathering. I bought it at a local sewing store.


----------



## nowellsl

cogero said:


> I had one and I absolutely hated it. It worked fine for less than a month. I know a lot of people swear by them.
> 
> I have a Janome 11000DX it is a pricier machine but I love it and it seriously sounds way different from the Brother. The brother sounded clunky this one is much smoother and it is super easy to thread and I use it for gathering. I bought it at a local sewing store.



Thanks!  I'll check out the Janome.  I really don't want to spend a lot, because I don't think it will be used a whole lot   but I would like to learn how to use one!


----------



## cogero

I also hear great things about juki I think there is one on hsn


----------



## Iamthequeen

darnheather said:


> I have an Izzy too but it's a nickname.



Hers is a nickname too - her _real name is Shannon Elizabeth.  

I have pictures of my latest projects - these are some of the t shirts I was making for dh and me for our trip.













I still have more to do, but wanted to share some of the ones I've finished.  Its been a learning process using my new machine and also trying to figure out my old one._


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I usually have more ideas than I have time or Disney days for, but I am sort of stumped and looking for input. My boys' 4th birthday (the actual day) we have dinner reservations at Be Our Guest. I think we are going to MK just for the afternoon and dinner, starting the day in Epcot. I was thinking of "it's my birthday" t-shirts for that leg of the day, and thought i had an idea for the 

Oh, and an update on my machine woes... For those keeping track, I am having a terrible time. I originally took my PE770 for a tune-up to a store 45 minutes from me because the local guy was a cranky, pushy old guy. Then I bought a new machine at the expo from the new place. And since then the PE770 has leaked greasy crud on several shirts and has been back in already because it was shredding thread (they keep telling me that it is not possible, they only give back machines that work 100 percent!) and now my 6 week old machine is in for the 2nd time in as many weeks, the first time was the needle threader, they told me it was my fault for using the wrong needles (which worked for the first 4 weeks flawlessly.) and now it is totally locked up, motor seized. The not-so-helpful woman today told me it was my fault because I need to take lessons and I am using the wrong stabilizer and I broke it. (BTW, medium-weight cut-away w/ t-shirts, um, what? That is what I learned...) so I am without a working machine, I was up at 11 p.m. trying to finish an order with the PE770 and it got grease all over and I was in tears. I told the technician that today and he told me that the machine needs oil and it must be something I am doing and I need to take lessons. I literally looked at him dumbfounded and asked "What exactly can you teach me in a class that will keep oil from dripping out of my machine, that you serviced, and ruining my projects?" Meanwhile my kids were losing patience with the 30 minutes we were there, and were running around like crazies. Supposedly he is going to get it fixed by the end of the week, I really hope so, and correctly. I actually considered going to the local place with the cranky old guy but when I was googling for the phone number I read that he retired friday (like 3 days ago) and shuttered the shop, so now the other place is the only brother service within 50 miles!
While I was there I decided to pick up more Star wars fabric, since I was a little short for some shirts, and didn't want to take the kids to my local quilt shop. I thought they rang me up for a whole yard when I asked for 3/4 since it was $11, but when I called she said it was $13.95 a YARD! (it was $10/yard at the local quilt shop.) There is no way I would have paid $4/ per yard more if I had known. That is crazy! I was already a splurge at $10. So I guess the only thing I can do now is move to a different state since clearly I am not having any luck with the service providers here!
/rant[/QUOTE]

I am so sorry you are having a horrible time with your local Brother rep.  I have had nothing but trouble with Brother machines.  I know others swear by them, but I have never had one I would have again.  After you get your machines back, I would call the Brother company and tell them of your experience.  They may not know of the problems with your machines or with this service center.  They may have options for you.  I know sometimes you can send your machine in.  Or they may "make" the guy stand behind his work and make it right.  Worth a try any way.  Best of luck.


----------



## goteamwood

lynnanddbyz said:


> I usually have more ideas than I have time or Disney days for, but I am sort of stumped and looking for input. My boys' 4th birthday (the actual day) we have dinner reservations at Be Our Guest. I think we are going to MK just for the afternoon and dinner, starting the day in Epcot. I was thinking of "it's my birthday" t-shirts for that leg of the day, and thought i had an idea for the
> 
> Oh, and an update on my machine woes... For those keeping track, I am having a terrible time. I originally took my PE770 for a tune-up to a store 45 minutes from me because the local guy was a cranky, pushy old guy. Then I bought a new machine at the expo from the new place. And since then the PE770 has leaked greasy crud on several shirts and has been back in already because it was shredding thread (they keep telling me that it is not possible, they only give back machines that work 100 percent!) and now my 6 week old machine is in for the 2nd time in as many weeks, the first time was the needle threader, they told me it was my fault for using the wrong needles (which worked for the first 4 weeks flawlessly.) and now it is totally locked up, motor seized. The not-so-helpful woman today told me it was my fault because I need to take lessons and I am using the wrong stabilizer and I broke it. (BTW, medium-weight cut-away w/ t-shirts, um, what? That is what I learned...) so I am without a working machine, I was up at 11 p.m. trying to finish an order with the PE770 and it got grease all over and I was in tears. I told the technician that today and he told me that the machine needs oil and it must be something I am doing and I need to take lessons. I literally looked at him dumbfounded and asked "What exactly can you teach me in a class that will keep oil from dripping out of my machine, that you serviced, and ruining my projects?" Meanwhile my kids were losing patience with the 30 minutes we were there, and were running around like crazies. Supposedly he is going to get it fixed by the end of the week, I really hope so, and correctly. I actually considered going to the local place with the cranky old guy but when I was googling for the phone number I read that he retired friday (like 3 days ago) and shuttered the shop, so now the other place is the only brother service within 50 miles!
> While I was there I decided to pick up more Star wars fabric, since I was a little short for some shirts, and didn't want to take the kids to my local quilt shop. I thought they rang me up for a whole yard when I asked for 3/4 since it was $11, but when I called she said it was $13.95 a YARD! (it was $10/yard at the local quilt shop.) There is no way I would have paid $4/ per yard more if I had known. That is crazy! I was already a splurge at $10. So I guess the only thing I can do now is move to a different state since clearly I am not having any luck with the service providers here!
> /rant



I am so sorry you are having a horrible time with your local Brother rep.  I have had nothing but trouble with Brother machines.  I know others swear by them, but I have never had one I would have again.  After you get your machines back, I would call the Brother company and tell them of your experience.  They may not know of the problems with your machines or with this service center.  They may have options for you.  I know sometimes you can send your machine in.  Or they may "make" the guy stand behind his work and make it right.  Worth a try any way.  Best of luck.[/QUOTE]

I am drafting a letter to the owner of the company I bought the machine from, as well as Brother Corp. And the BBB. I feel like they have been terrible customer service every encounter and I have given them plenty of opportunity to make it right. I feel like I should get the highest level of service if I went in to buy a spool of thread or a $10,000 machine. (which, judging by the cost of 1 yard of fabric, the spool of thread and the machine might be similarly priced!)
I LOVED my PE770 from the day I got it until the day I got it back from them for a tuneup. There was absolutely nothing wrong with it, but we were going out of town and I could be without it for a couple weeks so figured it would be good to have it looked over. Well, that was NOT money well spent. 

I did manage to get two shirts done today for a rush order from a repeat customer, and neither had grease on it, so maybe, hopefully, that whole situation has run its course. Of course the thread broke about 250 times, so it still isn't perfect, but I'll cope. I am sort of wishing though, that I have picked the Babylock which was similarly appointed at the expo instead of the brother, for sure. (And yes I know they are made by the same people...)


----------



## PurpleEars

babynala said:


> Everything looks really nice.  I love that Kimono dress.  Your newest version of the World Showcase skirt is beautiful.  I like the patels.  Better pack both versions in case it is warm!



Thanks. Good idea about bringing both, though it will depend on how much space we have in the suitcase! We do get one free bag per person, but we plan to bring back a suitcase full of Lego !



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments!! I'm excited to see the kids wearing them in the parks!!
> Here's another set of bows I made for my girls today.



Very cute bows!



smittette said:


> I got a little behind; I've been sewing, sewing, sewing. I only have 8 days til we leave and at least two and a half of those are spoken for.
> 
> I also plan to steal this idea. Soo cute.
> 
> I love this!
> Nice use of applique. I had to do a little creative stitching yesterday due to an out of control thread snip - I still don't know how it happened.
> 
> I've been working on safari vests and Mickey/Minnie shirts. Right now I have several things that need some sort of supplies or to be tried on before I can finish them (going shopping on Thursday- I live in podunk) and tshirts that I need to do at my mother's (her hoop is bigger). I will post pics when  I get a few more things done. The Mickey/Minnie shirts are Heathersue embroideries - super cute. I'm very excited about them.



I hope you can get the outfits completed. Please share pictures of your quilt when it is done! Hopefully no more creative stitiching for both of us for a while 



darnheather said:


> OMGoodness I'm loving this skirt!  So amazing.  It must have taken ages.



Thanks. It actually didn't take that long in the grand scheme of things. I think it took me longer to decide how to modify the pattern than executing the idea!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Purple ears...love your outfits, especially the Epcot skirt!!!!
> 
> I am hopelessly behind again, very sorry. I know I have loved everything posted! But my memory just can't keep up.  And thank you all for the wonderful comments on my outfits. I am desperately trying to get outfits sewn for our upcoming trip. So when they are finished, I will post them.



Thanks  I wonder if I can get away with wearing it to work 

I look forward to seeing pictures of your outfits!



lovesdumbo said:


> Love the Epcot skirt!



Thanks. It was a lot of fun to put it together!



love to stitch said:


> Everything is very pretty. I especially like the skirt and that you can use it as a map.



Thanks. I actually used the last version to help someone with directions. They had a dining reservation somewhere and could not figure out how to get to the country. I still struggle with the location of some of the countries so it is good to have the skirt as a back up plan 



Iamthequeen said:


> I have pictures of my latest projects - these are some of the t shirts I was making for dh and me for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have more to do, but wanted to share some of the ones I've finished.  Its been a learning process using my new machine and also trying to figure out my old one.



Great job on the completed outfits! I am sure you guys will have so much fun on the trip!



goteamwood said:


> I am drafting a letter to the owner of the company I bought the machine from, as well as Brother Corp. And the BBB. I feel like they have been terrible customer service every encounter and I have given them plenty of opportunity to make it right. I feel like I should get the highest level of service if I went in to buy a spool of thread or a $10,000 machine. (which, judging by the cost of 1 yard of fabric, the spool of thread and the machine might be similarly priced!)
> 
> I LOVED my PE770 from the day I got it until the day I got it back from them for a tuneup. There was absolutely nothing wrong with it, but we were going out of town and I could be without it for a couple weeks so figured it would be good to have it looked over. Well, that was NOT money well spent.
> 
> I did manage to get two shirts done today for a rush order from a repeat customer, and neither had grease on it, so maybe, hopefully, that whole situation has run its course. Of course the thread broke about 250 times, so it still isn't perfect, but I'll cope. I am sort of wishing though, that I have picked the Babylock which was similarly appointed at the expo instead of the brother, for sure. (And yes I know they are made by the same people...)



I am glad that you decided to escalate the issue. Hopefully someone "higher up" will understand your frustration and set things right for you.

Glad to hear that your shirts today didn't get grease on them. How annoying to have the thread break! Hopefully it was just that cone of thread and not an ongoing issue!


----------



## darnheather

Iamthequeen said:


> Hers is a nickname too - her _real name is Shannon Elizabeth.
> 
> I have pictures of my latest projects - these are some of the t shirts I was making for dh and me for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have more to do, but wanted to share some of the ones I've finished.  Its been a learning process using my new machine and also trying to figure out my old one._


_

These are so so cute!_


----------



## sewmess

PurpleEars the world showcase is fabulous: I absolutely adore the hemline.  I love the idea of sculpted hems: in fact...if I ever find where my husband has put the camera, I've got a specialty hem on a dress I made for one of my rescue dolls.


----------



## love to stitch

Iamthequeen said:


> Hers is a nickname too - her _real name is Shannon Elizabeth.
> 
> I have pictures of my latest projects - these are some of the t shirts I was making for dh and me for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have more to do, but wanted to share some of the ones I've finished.  Its been a learning process using my new machine and also trying to figure out my old one._


_

Those are great shirts._


----------



## disneychic2

PurpleEars said:


> Here are some of my recent projects:
> 
> First up, this is a continuation of my Minnie-inspired clothing using SisBoom patterns. This time, I decided to try the Marlo top. I modified it into a dress and added ties at the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a Mickey applique on the front due to a serger mishap .
> 
> Next up, we have a dress made using the Diane Kimono dress pattern from Serendipity Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, version 2.0 of the World Showcase skirt. Some of you may remember the skort I made last year. As we will be there in December this year, I decided a long skirt is probably a better idea. I modified the reversible patel skirt pattern from YMCT to 12 patels and went from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliques on the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliques on the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the skirt doubles as a map for the World Showcase as the countries are arranged according to their locations.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



You are amazing! You make the cutest things. Great idea to cover an oops with an appliqué. I especially love the Epcot dress. Just beautiful!

Also, you mentioned legos. Do you and your DH get sets and put them together? I'm not very knowledgeable about them, but I just spent the better part of Saturday helping my DGD put together her very first lego set. 450 pieces and it turned out so cute! She played with it constantly once we put it all together. I can't wait to get her another one and put it together with her. She just turned 6, so there's lots of time to find lots more sets she'll love.



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments!! I'm excited to see the kids wearing them in the parks!!
> Here's another set of bows I made for my girls today.



Lots more cuteness! You have skills my dear!



Iamthequeen said:


> Hers is a nickname too - her _real name is Shannon Elizabeth.
> 
> I have pictures of my latest projects - these are some of the t shirts I was making for dh and me for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have more to do, but wanted to share some of the ones I've finished.  Its been a learning process using my new machine and also trying to figure out my old one._


_

You are doing a great job with your new machine!! I love every one of the shirts you've done so far. Can't wait to see the rest.



goteamwood said:



			I am drafting a letter to the owner of the company I bought the machine from, as well as Brother Corp. And the BBB. I feel like they have been terrible customer service every encounter and I have given them plenty of opportunity to make it right. I feel like I should get the highest level of service if I went in to buy a spool of thread or a $10,000 machine. (which, judging by the cost of 1 yard of fabric, the spool of thread and the machine might be similarly priced!)
I LOVED my PE770 from the day I got it until the day I got it back from them for a tuneup. There was absolutely nothing wrong with it, but we were going out of town and I could be without it for a couple weeks so figured it would be good to have it looked over. Well, that was NOT money well spent. 

I did manage to get two shirts done today for a rush order from a repeat customer, and neither had grease on it, so maybe, hopefully, that whole situation has run its course. Of course the thread broke about 250 times, so it still isn't perfect, but I'll cope. I am sort of wishing though, that I have picked the Babylock which was similarly appointed at the expo instead of the brother, for sure. (And yes I know they are made by the same people...)
		
Click to expand...


I'm glad you are writing letters. That should get some attention. Hopefully, someone will resolve your service problem. So glad you were able to do a couple of shirts without oil leaking on them. _


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Good morning all. Lovely to see the new creations. The bows are very cute. I started my crafting last year with bow making, it is a lot of fun to have matching bows for each outfit. 

I also love the Epcot skirt (my favorite park anyways) and I think that the skirt doubling as a map is fab! We needed that on spring break doing the phineas and ferb quest lol 

The tshirts are super cute as well and I just love Boo 

I have a question I am hoping somebody can answer. I have sewn a few dresses for DD with glitter fabric and I am hoping not to lose the glitter in the wash. I washed the one dress that has been washed so far inside out but is there anything else I can do to protect the fabric?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lynnanddbyz

***Enabler Alert***
Pooh Bear fabric on Clearance at Hancock's

http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Pooh-...productId102774856VVcatId544760VVviewprod.htm

And Tiana ( the princess and the frog)

http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Princ...productId102774762VVcatId544760VVviewprod.htm

Both are only $3.99 a yard.  I do not know the quality but have ordered from Hancocks before.  Wish I still had little ones to buy these for.


----------



## Iamthequeen

Thanks for the compliments and encouragement on the tshirts - they have been fun to do!

Just wanted to share that my oldest son loves legos and has asked for them for Christmas - he's 32!  LOL  When he got married he took all the legos we had here to his new house.  I kept them around for when kids came to visit...

I looked at my Joann's for the Monster U fabric, but all they have is flannel.  I might have to take a trip to the Joann's etc. to find it.

I did find some really cute Nemo fabric though.  I want to make some shorts outfits for the grand nephews!


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

darnheather said:


> I have an Izzy too but it's a nickname.



My Izzy is a knickname too. Her real name is Isabelle Grace. 



disneychic2 said:


> Lots more cuteness! You have skills my dear!


 Thank you. 

Here are the outfits my mom made the kids for Animal Kingdom. 

My son's Jon-Jon





My girls jumpers & bows





Close up of the bows I made to go with them


----------



## darnheather

@mommy2AbIzEli Wow those are perfect for AK!  So cute!


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

darnheather said:


> @mommy2AbIzEli Wow those are perfect for AK!  So cute!



Thank you so much!! I think so too! I'm glad they turned out the way I pictured! We have bfast reservations & Tusker House that day so I'm excited to have these outfits for pics!!! 

Lastly here's pillowcases mom made the kids to take on their pillow. 





And if course I had to make a Mickey wipes case to go in our blue wdw backpack I got for 5.99 @ goodwill couple months ago!!!


----------



## Iamthequeen

Those outfits are adorable and perfect for AK!


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

Iamthequeen said:


> Those outfits are adorable and perfect for AK!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Iamthequeen

Here are the shirts dh and I are wearing to AK and our breakfast at Tusker House:


----------



## BabyRapunzel

mommy2AbIzEli said:
			
		

> My Izzy is a knickname too. Her real name is Isabelle Grace.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Here are the outfits my mom made the kids for Animal Kingdom.
> 
> My son's Jon-Jon
> 
> My girls jumpers & bows
> 
> Close up of the bows I made to go with them



Those outfits are very cute! And I love that wipes cover!



			
				Iamthequeen said:
			
		

> Here are the shirts dh and I are wearing to AK and our breakfast at Tusker House:
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/quiltertess/media/011_zps09d416f4.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/quiltertess/media/010_zpsdb6a032d.jpg.html



Very cute shirts! I sure hope I get my outfits finished soon, I have a pink leopard print Minnie head planned for DD and I. My husband has requested Safari Mickey, so I hope I can get to them.


----------



## kellygirl2

And the important embroidery lesson I learned this week - when you stick your finger when pinning the shirt to the hoop - make sure you arent bleeding all over the last white toddler shirt you have on hand.

Loving everything that is being posted - now to go back to Pirate Mickey Shirt 5 of 10 for our Pirate and Pal cruise.

Happy Sewing Everyone!
Kelly


----------



## PurpleEars

sewmess said:


> PurpleEars the world showcase is fabulous: I absolutely adore the hemline.  I love the idea of sculpted hems: in fact...if I ever find where my husband has put the camera, I've got a specialty hem on a dress I made for one of my rescue dolls.



Thanks  I hope you can find the picture because I want to see your handiwork!



disneychic2 said:


> You are amazing! You make the cutest things. Great idea to cover an oops with an appliqué. I especially love the Epcot dress. Just beautiful!
> 
> Also, you mentioned legos. Do you and your DH get sets and put them together? I'm not very knowledgeable about them, but I just spent the better part of Saturday helping my DGD put together her very first lego set. 450 pieces and it turned out so cute! She played with it constantly once we put it all together. I can't wait to get her another one and put it together with her. She just turned 6, so there's lots of time to find lots more sets she'll love.



Thanks Lois. I felt pretty silly when I realized what I had done with the serger. Fortunately I was able to cover it up with the applique!

DH is the big Lego builder of the house. We buy sets and loose bricks (from the "Pick a brick" wall). You can see some of his work on his website http://www.bensbricks.ca/. He also has a map for maximizing the number of bricks in a large pick a brick cup on the website (which may be helpful for anyone planning on going to a Lego store).



4HppyCamprs said:


> I also love the Epcot skirt (my favorite park anyways) and I think that the skirt doubling as a map is fab! We needed that on spring break doing the phineas and ferb quest lol
> 
> I have a question I am hoping somebody can answer. I have sewn a few dresses for DD with glitter fabric and I am hoping not to lose the glitter in the wash. I washed the one dress that has been washed so far inside out but is there anything else I can do to protect the fabric?



Thanks. I have to say my favourite park is MK, but Epcot is where we like to eat (DH and I actually call it "Eatcot"). I don't have much experience with glitter fabric. I would turn it inside out and put it in a mesh bag before putting it in the wash. I probably won't put it in the dryer and just hang it up.



Iamthequeen said:


> Just wanted to share that my oldest son loves legos and has asked for them for Christmas - he's 32!  LOL  When he got married he took all the legos we had here to his new house.  I kept them around for when kids came to visit...



I have been giving DH Lego for his birthday, Christmas and our anniversary for a number of years now. The first digit of our age is a "3" so your son isn't the only grown up who wants Lego as gifts!



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Here are the outfits my mom made the kids for Animal Kingdom.
> 
> My son's Jon-Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girls jumpers & bows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the bows I made to go with them



The outfits and the bows are super cute! They are perfect for AK! I like the buttons used!



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Lastly here's pillowcases mom made the kids to take on their pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if course I had to make a Mickey wipes case to go in our blue wdw backpack I got for 5.99 @ goodwill couple months ago!!!



Looks like you are all set for your trip! I am sure your kids will have lots of sweet dreams with those pillowcases!



Iamthequeen said:


> Here are the shirts dh and I are wearing to AK and our breakfast at Tusker House:



Great job on the shirts! They came out very cute!


----------



## nannye

kellygirl2 said:


> And the important embroidery lesson I learned this week - when you stick your finger when pinning the shirt to the hoop - make sure you arent bleeding all over the last white toddler shirt you have on hand.
> 
> Loving everything that is being posted - now to go back to Pirate Mickey Shirt 5 of 10 for our Pirate and Pal cruise.
> 
> Happy Sewing Everyone!
> Kelly



uhhhh ya been there, done that, got the t-shirt!


----------



## nannye

Questions 
How do you hoop your shirts? I'm just curious on different methods. 

AND suggestions for a patchwork dress pattern? It's screaming Hoop Dee Doo!

AND I'm looking for some suggestions for Epcot customs, so far possibilities I have are world showcase, soaring, princess skirt and shirt, classic red/black/yellow Disney (but I may be using this dress at Magic Kingdom) or a fab 5 themed dress. Any other ideas?


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> Questions
> How do you hoop your shirts? I'm just curious on different methods.
> 
> AND I'm looking for some suggestions for Epcot customs, so far possibilities I have are world showcase, soaring, princess skirt and shirt, classic red/black/yellow Disney (but I may be using this dress at Magic Kingdom) or a fab 5 themed dress. Any other ideas?



Last year for epcot my kids wore their classic Mickey bowling shirts (red, black, yellow) but this year I'm going with Nemo. They love Nemo and the mine mine mine seagulls. But they're boys...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Purple ears: I love eatcot!  I am going to share that with my family because that is what we do there too lol. Maybe I can get my mom to stop calling it epicot (like apricot) if I give her eatcot lol 

I will skip the dryer because it does seem like it is a bit harsh for the fabric. It is not super glittery but it does add a little special something to the fabric. I had heard about hairs spraying glitter (like on Disney dresses) to prevent it falling off but it seems like that would just wash out.....

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## nannye

4HppyCamprs said:


> Purple ears: I love eatcot!  I am going to share that with my family because that is what we do there too lol. Maybe I can get my mom to stop calling it epicot (like apricot) if I give her eatcot lol
> 
> I will skip the dryer because it does seem like it is a bit harsh for the fabric. It is not super glittery but it does add a little special something to the fabric. I had heard about hairs spraying glitter (like on Disney dresses) to prevent it falling off but it seems like that would just wash out.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I hairsprayed V's BBB dress to keep a bit more of the glitter in, but it's a dress that doesn't get washed. I think you are right in that it would just wash out. I think over time the glitter will fade, wash gentle, inside out on cold and lay flat to dry is the best bet


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

Thanks again everyone for the compliments. Trying to get everything packed up this evening & tomorrow. We have decided to leave Sat morn @ 4:30 am. Excited but dreading the 12+ hour drive!!



Iamthequeen said:


> Here are the shirts dh and I are wearing to AK and our breakfast at Tusker House:
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/quiltertess/media/011_zps09d416f4.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/quiltertess/media/010_zpsdb6a032d.jpg.html



Those are adorable shirts.
We are eating bfast at Tusker House on our day in AK too.


----------



## disneychic2

mommy2AbIzEli said:


> My Izzy is a knickname too. Her real name is Isabelle Grace.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Here are the outfits my mom made the kids for Animal Kingdom.
> 
> My son's Jon-Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girls jumpers & bows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the bows I made to go with them



So THAT's a Jon Jon! I wondered what he heck it was when you talked about it before.  Anyway, those outfits and bows are adorable and will get lots of attention at the park! I love the button detail. Tell your Mom her work is admired!



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Thank you so much!! I think so too! I'm glad they turned out the way I pictured! We have bfast reservations & Tusker House that day so I'm excited to have these outfits for pics!!!
> 
> Lastly here's pillowcases mom made the kids to take on their pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if course I had to make a Mickey wipes case to go in our blue wdw backpack I got for 5.99 @ goodwill couple months ago!!!



Very cute! Gotta love those great finds at Goodwill!!



Iamthequeen said:


> Here are the shirts dh and I are wearing to AK and our breakfast at Tusker House:



Oh, the characters are going to love you guys!! Great job! And I love that your hubby gets into it too.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Those outfits are very cute! And I love that wipes cover!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute shirts! I sure hope I get my outfits finished soon, I have a pink leopard print Minnie head planned for DD and I. My husband has requested Safari Mickey, so I hope I can get to them.



I'm sure you'll get to them and they will be fantastic. Have a wonderful and magical trip!



kellygirl2 said:


> And the important embroidery lesson I learned this week - when you stick your finger when pinning the shirt to the hoop - make sure you arent bleeding all over the last white toddler shirt you have on hand.
> 
> Loving everything that is being posted - now to go back to Pirate Mickey Shirt 5 of 10 for our Pirate and Pal cruise.
> 
> Happy Sewing Everyone!
> Kelly



Haven't we all done that a time or two? Sorry it happened since I know how frustrating it can be. Good luck with the rest of the shirts! A Pirate and Pal cruise sounds so fun!!



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Thanks again everyone for the compliments. Trying to get everything packed up this evening & tomorrow. We have decided to leave Sat morn @ 4:30 am. Excited but dreading the 12+ hour drive!!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are adorable shirts.
> We are eating bfast at Tusker House on our day in AK too.



Ohhh, have a wonderful time!!! I wish I were going. Prayers for safe travel. Enjoy!!!


----------



## love to stitch

mommy2AbIzEli said:


> My Izzy is a knickname too. Her real name is Isabelle Grace.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Here are the outfits my mom made the kids for Animal Kingdom.
> 
> My son's Jon-Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girls jumpers & bows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the bows I made to go with them





mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Thank you so much!! I think so too! I'm glad they turned out the way I pictured! We have bfast reservations & Tusker House that day so I'm excited to have these outfits for pics!!!
> 
> Lastly here's pillowcases mom made the kids to take on their pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if course I had to make a Mickey wipes case to go in our blue wdw backpack I got for 5.99 @ goodwill couple months ago!!!



Everything is so cute!



Iamthequeen said:


> Here are the shirts dh and I are wearing to AK and our breakfast at Tusker House:



I love the shirts.


----------



## disneychic2

I've been fighting with photobucket for a while. Don't know why it won't copy as Ive always done, but finally figured it out. I made beach towels for 4 of the 5 grandkids. The Disney designs are Heather Sue and the octopus is from Applique Mama. The colors are not true. Don't really know why, but they are much more vibrant in person.


----------



## miprender

aboveH20 said:


>




 



ivey_family said:


> Not sure if I'm going to do craft shows regularly or not at this point.  It's an awful lot of work and just hasn't quite been as successful as I'd hoped.
> Regards,
> C.



ITA... craft shows are so much work and I only ever did one. ☺

Love all the stuff you had and love the garden flags. I might have to make one.



lovesdumbo said:


> Nade them these Minnie ear Ts-fun to make as they are something my youngest would never wear.



Love all the outfits. 



love to stitch said:


>



Those came out cute.



DMGeurts said:


> So, I am still back to my same dillema...  This machine only comes with 4 or 5 fonts built in, and none of them really "fit" me...  BUt I am now seriously contimplating a 440 so that I can at least stitch out words...
> 
> So, if I purchase a 440, would I need to purchase software to stitch the purchased letters together to create words with out rehooping?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> D~



I still haven't mastered the fonts and merging yet and I have been doing this for a while. I downloaded embrid for the 30 day trial but then I never to to use it.





ColonelHathi said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of the Grace dress I made for DN. I hand-appliqued the butterfly's on with my machine, 1st time using my machine for the applique. Labor of love:



The dress came out so pretty. Great job on the butterflies



pyrxtc said:


> Texas is wonderful and I can't wait to go, I might be saying the opposite in a year or two but so far I love it ! My new house is gorgeous and passed inspections with only little things like burnt bulbs, nothing major. I even got to hit a moving sale and brought home about 50 yards of fabric that I only paid $20 for. Most are 1 and 2 yard increments but I got 5 or 6 3-5 yard pieces of some great colors and designs including some cars and some Rudolph. It's a pity it will all get packed away for the move before I use any of it. My new sewing room is huge though and really tall ceiling so it will be fun to decorate.
> 
> All these upcoming Disney trips are making me want to go too. I received a Figment my DS designed in my email yesterday. He sent it to me about 17 months ago when we were in Epcot for Christmas 2011. It was delayed a little bit.



Congrats on your new house. You'll have to post pictures when you get settled in.



GrammytoMany said:


> Oh My...on page one I said I'd keep up this time around.  Don't know how you got up to page 19 before I checked in again.    A lot of cute stuff posted
> 
> Sheila



  I am in the same boat Sheila. I really need to make an effort otherwise it gets to overwhelming being this far behind.



smittette said:


> Jammies
> 
> 
> .



Great job.



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> My mom got the first outfit done & it's for my 2 yr old son!! I love it!!! So excited for her to get the rest done!!



That came out nice.



nannye said:


> Some advice? so this is the Irelyn Peek a boo dress pattern. It was made in the largest size 6/7 and fit V throughout the bodice pretty well. I think it is too short. What do you guys think? I am planning to make her the same style dress in classic mickey colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!
> Erin



This came out adorable. I bought this pattern a while ago and still haven't made anything with it.



pyrxtc said:


> I bought myself a new to me sewing machine for my new house. I hope to get it working again. Since my dad took my last one I bought ( the model 15-91 electric) I found myself a great looking treadle machine. The link will bring you to more pictures of it in detail.
> 
> http://s10.photobucket.com/user/pyrxtc/story/76825



Yeah... you can join D's club now  



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Then here are outfits for one day at Magic Kingdom. Mom made the skirts for my girls & shorts for my son. Then my friend monogrammed the shirts & I made the bows to match!!



Those are adorable



nowellsl said:


> I do and I love mine, but I try not to change things on it too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Iamthequeen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have pictures of my latest projects - these are some of the t shirts I was making for dh and me for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> nannye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Questions
> How do you hoop your shirts? I'm just curious on different methods.
> 
> AND I'm looking for some suggestions for Epcot customs, so far possibilities I have are world showcase, soaring, princess skirt and shirt, classic red/black/yellow Disney (but I may be using this dress at Magic Kingdom) or a fab 5 themed dress. Any other ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hoop my shirts. Actually I don't hoop anything except the stabilizer.
> 
> As for Epcot how about a Duffy outfit.
Click to expand...


----------



## miprender

I just wanted to share a shirt I did for my friend. In one the FB groups I am in they love the Glitter Sheets from Hobby Lobby. They swear by them and that they hold up well. 

So I couldn't resist trying them out.


----------



## disneychic2

Flora, I forgot in my last post to comment on your DH's lego projects. They are unbelievable! He could have created the ones at DTD!! What a fun hobby and business!



miprender said:


> I just wanted to share a shirt I did for my friend. In one the FB groups I am in they love the Glitter Sheets from Hobby Lobby. They swear by them and that they hold up well.
> 
> So I couldn't resist trying them out.



I'm not familiar with glitter sheets. I'll have to check them out. You did a fabulous job on the shirt!

Now that I've figured photobucket out, here are a couple more things I did for the grandkids.

First, a pirate outfit for pirate day at school for our 5 year old DGD. The designs are from Heather Sue and also Embroidery.com.





Here she is the day it arrived in the mail. She didn't want to take it off! There is also a clip pie of the girl pirate which you can't see in this photo.





And our 4 year old DGD wanted a Tink and Periwinkle jacket, so I cheated (since time was scarce) and bought the jacket at Target. The designs are from Heather Sue.





And here she's wearing it. I wish I would have placed them a bit lower on the jacket, but I didn't have her here to check the placement.


----------



## ProudDanceMom

Good Morning Ladies!

I used to be around 3 years ago when we were planning our last trip.  I love all the things everyone has been making!  I have finally found time to sort through what we have and see what can be handed down and what else I need to make (I have 3 girls).  My oldest (11.5) is willing to match her sisters, but is only interested in shirts.  I let her pick the fabric for the new sets of outfits and she chose the SisBoom Maddie top pattern for herself.  I finally found time to work yesterday and got the first top done while she was at school.  Her first reaction was "It's too girly."  She says she will wear it, but wants a different pattern for her other things.    

So, anyone have any pattern recommendations?  She wants sleeves (she is very fair and burns easily) and I'm using cotton.  She is 5' tall, but thin (competitive dancer) so I can probably use either a children's or women's pattern.

Thanks!


----------



## NiniMorris

4HppyCamprs said:


> I have a question I am hoping somebody can answer. I have sewn a few dresses for DD with glitter fabric and I am hoping not to lose the glitter in the wash. I washed the one dress that has been washed so far inside out but is there anything else I can do to protect the fabric?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



My own experience with glitter fabric...I could not find the color pink I needed in Fairy frost for a customer's Steps dress...so I had to get the Glitz... since I wash all fabric that comes in my house....well let's just say that next time I have to wash glittery fabric...I will make sure all my husband's underwear is clean...he did NOT appreciate glittery underwear!

Hair Spray will wash out...there is supposed to be a spray that will keep the glitter on for a while but I cannot remember the name and haven't been able to find it.  (someone told me they thought the stuff was a bit toxic and it had been taken off the market!)



I did not grab the post, but someone asked about hooping shirts.  I used to put iron on adhesive backed tear a way on the back of tshirts and then hoop them...but the hoop burn always drove me crazy... so I now use a different method...I hoop the stabilizer, spray it with adhesive and then hoop the shirt.  One hoop and done, no mistakes and 99% of the time it is straight and even.

I am all about doing things easier and quicker....


Nini


----------



## erieckers

I finished my mickey purse and wallet last night (I will have to read the directions for how to add photos). I am wanting to try the appliqué but I'm scared! Any suggestions for good first designs? I'm not a very experienced sewer and was thinking of adding something to a pair of shorts. I've tried emboridery on tshirts, my machine apparently hates me. Even when I tried to Stitch on regular fabric it skipped stitches and the design looked choppy, I have not has trouble otherwise so I thought I try something different. I just want to make sure I pick something doable so I don't become frustrated lol


----------



## goteamwood

4HppyCamprs said:


> Purple ears: I love eatcot!  I am going to share that with my family because that is what we do there too lol. Maybe I can get my mom to stop calling it epicot (like apricot) if I give her eatcot lol


My kids call it "Epercot!" like apricot too. But they're 3... 



disneychic2 said:


> So THAT's a Jon Jon! I wondered what he heck it was when you talked about it before.  Anyway, those outfits and bows are adorable and will get lots of attention at the park! I love the button detail. Tell your Mom her work is admired!


I am glad I am not the only one who didn't know the term Jon-Jon. I seriously had never heard of it a week ago and now it's everywhere!



miprender said:


> I just wanted to share a shirt I did for my friend. In one the FB groups I am in they love the Glitter Sheets from Hobby Lobby. They swear by them and that they hold up well.
> 
> So I couldn't resist trying them out.


Very cute. I have seen folks talking about them online, too. I am not a glittery person, generally, but LOVE how that minnie came out. I might have to try it.



NiniMorris said:


> My own experience with glitter fabric...I could not find the color pink I needed in Fairy frost for a customer's Steps dress...so I had to get the Glitz... since I wash all fabric that comes in my house....well let's just say that next time I have to wash glittery fabric...I will make sure all my husband's underwear is clean...he did NOT appreciate glittery underwear!
> 
> I did not grab the post, but someone asked about hooping shirts.  I used to put iron on adhesive backed tear a way on the back of tshirts and then hoop them...but the hoop burn always drove me crazy... so I now use a different method...I hoop the stabilizer, spray it with adhesive and then hoop the shirt.  One hoop and done, no mistakes and 99% of the time it is straight and even.
> 
> I am all about doing things easier and quicker....
> 
> 
> Nini


Sorry about your husbands unders. Mine would not have been too thrilled either. 
That is how I "hoop" shirts but was told by the nasty lady at the sewing place this week that I need to take a class because I am doing it wrong and that is probably why my machine seized up. Uh. Whatever lady. I don't feel like there is any ONE way to do anything in sewing/embroidery and that works best for me, my stuff is almost always straight and it's MUCH easier than trying to hoop the shirt and get it straight and not bunchy.


----------



## ivey_family

I'm coming back later to get caught up but had to give you all a history tidbit in light of today's posts.  

I have always heard that jon jons were called that because JFK Jr wore them as a toddler (think of his 'Salute' photo from JFK's funeral) and his nickname was Jon Jon.

Sorry, former American History teacher here.  It just bubbles out of me.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Thanks for the replies  I will just stick to gentle washing for this fabric and hope she outgrows it before them glitter wears away lol

This fabric doesn't seem to shed the glitter but a navy blue commercial dress I bought did and all over everything (boys stuff included) so I understand about your DH not wanting glitter in his unders.

I think my mum calls it epicot cause it drove me nutters but after 4 trips I just expect it lol 

Hoop burn?? That sounds terrible!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sewmess

NiniMorris said:


> My own experience with glitter fabric...I could not find the color pink I needed in Fairy frost for a customer's Steps dress...so I had to get the Glitz... since I wash all fabric that comes in my house....well let's just say that next time I have to wash glittery fabric...I will make sure all my husband's underwear is clean...he did NOT appreciate glittery underwear!
> 
> I did not grab the post, but someone asked about hooping shirts.  I used to put iron on adhesive backed tear a way on the back of tshirts and then hoop them...but the hoop burn always drove me crazy... so I now use a different method...I hoop the stabilizer, spray it with adhesive and then hoop the shirt.  One hoop and done, no mistakes and 99% of the time it is straight and even.
> 
> I am all about doing things easier and quicker....
> 
> 
> Nini



DH does a lot of the laundry, and one time he got at least one pair of undies and a pair of sock in with a brand new red shirt.  He still won't wear the pink socks.

I'm trying to see the hooping technique in my head and am having trouble.  Do you take the stabilizer out of the hoop to put the shirt in, or do you just use the adhesive to keep the shirt from wandering?



4HppyCamprs said:


> I think my mum calls it epicot cause it drove me nutters but after 4 trips I just expect it lol
> 
> Hoop burn?? That sounds terrible!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



That sounds like something my mom would say.  She calls Chik-fil-A chickafil, so epicot would be something she'd say.  Luckily she fell in love with Figment and has gotten the name right.


----------



## love to stitch

disneychic2 said:


> I've been fighting with photobucket for a while. Don't know why it won't copy as Ive always done, but finally figured it out. I made beach towels for 4 of the 5 grandkids. The Disney designs are Heather Sue and the octopus is from Applique Mama. The colors are not true. Don't really know why, but they are much more vibrant in person.



Those are super cute, Minnie is my favorite.



miprender said:


> I just wanted to share a shirt I did for my friend. In one the FB groups I am in they love the Glitter Sheets from Hobby Lobby. They swear by them and that they hold up well.
> 
> So I couldn't resist trying them out.



That is very cute.



disneychic2 said:


> Flora, I forgot in my last post to comment on your DH's lego projects. They are unbelievable! He could have created the ones at DTD!! What a fun hobby and business!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with glitter sheets. I'll have to check them out. You did a fabulous job on the shirt!
> 
> Now that I've figured photobucket out, here are a couple more things I did for the grandkids.
> 
> First, a pirate outfit for pirate day at school for our 5 year old DGD. The designs are from Heather Sue and also Embroidery.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the day it arrived in the mail. She didn't want to take it off! There is also a clip pie of the girl pirate which you can't see in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our 4 year old DGD wanted a Tink and Periwinkle jacket, so I cheated (since time was scarce) and bought the jacket at Target. The designs are from Heather Sue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she's wearing it. I wish I would have placed them a bit lower on the jacket, but I didn't have her here to check the placement.



The pirate outfit and sweatshirt are very cute.


----------



## goteamwood

OK, I need your help, all you expert embroidery machine types.

I picked up my new machine today, which they said they would call and didn't and stupid me didn't learn from their previous failings and waited all week for a call... It was done by end of day tuesday. Sort of. They cleared out a "bird" as they called it, which I assume was a bird nest of thread, but I can't see that they could have POSSIBLY even turned it on, since the moment I did turn it on, the thread BREAKS every 15-20 stitches. Of course I called them and spoke to a manager and had a VERY heated discussion with her, and requested to return it and get my money back (which of course they refused, naturally.) I have also called Brother directly and they gave me the name of the next-nearest service place, which is 50 miles away, which in Chicago traffic is about 2 hours each way. The current place is about 3 hours round trip.   

I am using the exact same thread, stabilizer, pre-wound bobbins and techniques I have used for months without incident. I am also attempting to stitch out designs I have stitched countless times before (Safari Donald and Jedi Mickey head.) Of course when I called they blamed the thread and the stabilizer and the design (it also does the same exact thing with the built in designs.) I have tried threadart thread, which about 90 percent of my thread is, and Sulky, Marathon and Even the crummy coats and clark stuff. Same thing. I tried the bobbin that was in the package with the stuff that came with the machine, same thing. It stitches a couple stitches and I can hear the thread break. It just keeps stitching along like no big deal. It is almost always shredded or nested up in the upper path, like directly above the presserfoot, but sometimes it is just broken. And it breaks no matter if it is straight baste stitches or zig zag or fill or satin stitch. Straight lines or curves. I feel like SOMETHING is interfering up in the upper area, though there is a scratch on the plate, so maybe it is snagging (which I would HOPE they would notice if they had even bothered to test it!)

I am a week behind on my etsy orders and stressed beyond measure. Can anyone think of anything I might be missing? I have a meeting with the manager to sit down and show them how it is not working on Monday afternoon but I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED to get some stuff done this weekend, like BAD. Lots I can manage on the PE770 but a couple larger ones I promised with the larger hoop and I am already down a whole week. 

I have:

Tried several brands of thread
Changed needles, several times
Checked all the tension settings are at defaults
Changed Bobbin
made sure there isn't anything in the bobbin area
checked the tread path to the best of my view
called Brother for advice (they were sympathetic but ultimately not helpful)
Screamed, Cried, Kicked things (not the machine, though, don't worry.)

Willing to try anything that won't void the warranty, though I found out from Brother Corp today that my warranty is suspect anyway, since they sold me a floor model/open box and the warranty doesn't cover that so if I did drive to the further place I might not be able to get them to honor the warranty. SERIOUSLY.

I wish wish wish I were instead posting some of my amazing projects I was able to finish with my amazing embroidery machine... But alas there is no such thing these days.


----------



## nannye

goteamwood said:


> OK, I need your help, all you expert embroidery machine types.
> 
> I picked up my new machine today, which they said they would call and didn't and stupid me didn't learn from their previous failings and waited all week for a call... It was done by end of day tuesday. Sort of. They cleared out a "bird" as they called it, which I assume was a bird nest of thread, but I can't see that they could have POSSIBLY even turned it on, since the moment I did turn it on, the thread BREAKS every 15-20 stitches. Of course I called them and spoke to a manager and had a VERY heated discussion with her, and requested to return it and get my money back (which of course they refused, naturally.) I have also called Brother directly and they gave me the name of the next-nearest service place, which is 50 miles away, which in Chicago traffic is about 2 hours each way. The current place is about 3 hours round trip.
> 
> I am using the exact same thread, stabilizer, pre-wound bobbins and techniques I have used for months without incident. I am also attempting to stitch out designs I have stitched countless times before (Safari Donald and Jedi Mickey head.) Of course when I called they blamed the thread and the stabilizer and the design (it also does the same exact thing with the built in designs.) I have tried threadart thread, which about 90 percent of my thread is, and Sulky, Marathon and Even the crummy coats and clark stuff. Same thing. I tried the bobbin that was in the package with the stuff that came with the machine, same thing. It stitches a couple stitches and I can hear the thread break. It just keeps stitching along like no big deal. It is almost always shredded or nested up in the upper path, like directly above the presserfoot, but sometimes it is just broken. And it breaks no matter if it is straight baste stitches or zig zag or fill or satin stitch. Straight lines or curves. I feel like SOMETHING is interfering up in the upper area, though there is a scratch on the plate, so maybe it is snagging (which I would HOPE they would notice if they had even bothered to test it!)
> 
> I am a week behind on my etsy orders and stressed beyond measure. Can anyone think of anything I might be missing? I have a meeting with the manager to sit down and show them how it is not working on Monday afternoon but I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED to get some stuff done this weekend, like BAD. Lots I can manage on the PE770 but a couple larger ones I promised with the larger hoop and I am already down a whole week.
> 
> I have:
> 
> Tried several brands of thread
> Changed needles, several times
> Checked all the tension settings are at defaults
> Changed Bobbin
> made sure there isn't anything in the bobbin area
> checked the tread path to the best of my view
> called Brother for advice (they were sympathetic but ultimately not helpful)
> Screamed, Cried, Kicked things (not the machine, though, don't worry.)
> 
> Willing to try anything that won't void the warranty, though I found out from Brother Corp today that my warranty is suspect anyway, since they sold me a floor model/open box and the warranty doesn't cover that so if I did drive to the further place I might not be able to get them to honor the warranty. SERIOUSLY.
> 
> I wish wish wish I were instead posting some of my amazing projects I was able to finish with my amazing embroidery machine... But alas there is no such thing these days.



I assume you have done this but it was the problem with mine... Checked or replaced the bobbin casing? After I thread my machine and put it in the thread guide, I pull the thread the the left and floss it slightly up and down until I feel it slide into place. Since I had it serviced if I don't do this the bread is catching on something and breaking. 

Wish you luck! That was me 6 weeks or so ago.


----------



## nannye

miprender said:


> I just wanted to share a shirt I did for my friend. In one the FB groups I am in they love the Glitter Sheets from Hobby Lobby. They swear by them and that they hold up well.
> 
> So I couldn't resist trying them out.



Must.. Get .... Info on glitter sheets!!!!!!!! Please!!! Glitter is my middle name


----------



## ivey_family

Ok, the Fam is watching Superman 2 with Dad, so I can get caught up.  Yay!



abqgreene said:


> I have no posted anything because Ian either being unsuited by you all or seeing.  A week fr today's dad takes my family (husband and 5&6 year old boys) with my brother, 6 and 7 And 5 year old niece to Disney World.  I have been planning and prepping like a mad woman while trying to finish off teaching and become a national certified teacher.  And now the dressed I planned for my niece might not happen. Our senile dog got under the table and stuck in the cords.  When he got out (we were asleep) the machine fell over.  The corner of the feeding plate has a chunk out and the top housing isn't setting right.  Hopefully I can take it to the shop tomorrow and they can reset it.  Please send happy thought because I don't know how else I will get her dresses done.



Welcome!  I hope you were able to get your machine repaired,



PurpleEars said:


> This is an autograph quilt I made a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> I collected the signatures over a few trips, scanned them, and digitized them. I used 4x4 embroidery field as that was the largest size I could do at the time. Hopefully this will give you some inspirations for your quilts.



Your quilt is awesome!  Love it!



goteamwood said:


> I have the puddle splasher shorts pattern too, and just cut out those as well as some easy fit shorts, the puddle splashers seem gigantic! I did the longer/hem ones so maybe it is the length, but I think I am going to get the button elastic and plan on them being a long-term shorts set! I was surprised the camp shirt seemed small to me, maybe it is actually truer to size than the bowling shirts so it seemed smaller.



I just used that pattern for the seersucker shorts.  I liked the fit in the waist/hips much better than Easy Fits, but I cut the length way down.  I like to see my boys knees.  . Are you doing the faux fly version?

I didn't get all your quotes about machine problems, but I'm very sorry you're having such a time!  With your thread breakage issue, have you tried using plain dental floss or a crisp dollar bill to floss the upper tension area?  I'd also pull off the throat plate, pull the bobbin and case and go over that whole area with a brush.  Look for even the tiniest bit of debris.  I think sometimes broken thread is actually catching on something below the plate.  I don't get why that store is so willing to blame your technique/supplies.  I think we all know it's not that!  I hope you get somewhere with the manager!



pyrxtc said:


> I bought myself a new to me sewing machine for my new house. I hope to get it working again. Since my dad took my last one I bought ( the model 15-91 electric) I found myself a great looking treadle machine. The link will bring you to more pictures of it in detail.



Nice!  I'll bet you can't wait to get moved and try her out!



squirrel said:


> I should be around more now.  I now have a completely new computer.  The new computer that I purchased almost 5 months ago was ruined by the company I bought it from when they replaced the hard drive and motherboard.  Lost the free games and something that caused the computer to do strange things (blank tabs, blank webpages, deleting extra e-mail, etc).  It just about drove me insane trying to fix whatever they did to it.  Finally the store I bought it from let me return it and upgrade to a new computer since they no longer carry the model I purchased.  Cost me more $, but at least I have a working computer now.
> 
> I now have to catch up on all the sewing I should have been doing for the past few months.
> 
> I will have to catch up on what creations I have missed.  I can now add some photos to the computer and share what I have been working on.



Welcome back!



darnheather said:


> So happy to have found this thread!  Such much inspiration and beauty.
> 
> I've been sewing for many years but this will be my first time sewing for Disney.  I have a 7 year old princess and a 12 year old who doesn't really like me to sew for her and a spouse that has worn one thing that I sewed once because I threatened not to feed him otherwise.
> 
> Anyway, my plans so far:
> 
> DD7
> Little Mermaid Feliz
> Ariel Ballgown (probably use Snow White's pattern)
> Seven Dwarfs embroidered skirt with Snow White peasant top (online tutorials)
> Autograph book and pouch
> Nightgown?
> Epcot outfit?
> ????
> 
> DD12
> Pirate peasant blouse
> Pouch for pennies and quarters and penny press list
> PJ's
> 
> Me
> Eeyore pj's
> Purse
> 
> Mind you I've got three months and a house to move in between now and then plus I'm keeping everything a secret from DD7!  So I might be a bit



Welcome!  Looks like a fun list of items!  Good luck getting it all done!



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Mom & I have been very busy!!!
> 
> Then here are outfits for one day at Magic Kingdom. Mom made the skirts for my girls & shorts for my son. Then my friend monogrammed the shirts & I made the bows to match!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are still working on a few more things but I am so excited to see them wearing the clothes in wdw!!! I will post more later when we get them done.



Love it all!  Your bows are beautiful!  Are you following any kind of tutorials?  I'm just getting into bow making.  Also, where are you purchasing your ribbon?



PurpleEars said:


> Here are some of my recent projects:
> 
> First up, this is a continuation of my Minnie-inspired clothing using SisBoom patterns. This time, I decided to try the Marlo top. I modified it into a dress and added ties at the waist.
> 
> Finally, version 2.0 of the World Showcase skirt. Some of you may remember the skort I made last year. As we will be there in December this year, I decided a long skirt is probably a better idea. I modified the reversible patel skirt pattern from YMCT to 12 patels and went from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the skirt doubles as a map for the World Showcase as the countries are arranged according to their locations.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love everything you've made, especially your Eatcot map skirt!  I so want to CASE this someday if that's ok!



Iamthequeen said:


> Hers is a nickname too - her _real name is Shannon Elizabeth.
> 
> I have pictures of my latest projects - these are some of the t shirts I was making for dh and me for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have more to do, but wanted to share some of the ones I've finished.  Its been a learning process using my new machine and also trying to figure out my old one._


_

Looks like you've got that machine figured out quite well!  The shirts are turning out great!



mommy2AbIzEli said:



			My Izzy is a knickname too. Her real name is Isabelle Grace. 


 Thank you. 

Here are the outfits my mom made the kids for Animal Kingdom. 

My son's Jon-Jon




Click to expand...


More cuteness!  Just curious - what's your Abby's name?  Mine is Abigail Grace.  

Have a great trip!




kellygirl2 said:



			And the important embroidery lesson I learned this week - when you stick your finger when pinning the shirt to the hoop - make sure you arent bleeding all over the last white toddler shirt you have on hand.

Loving everything that is being posted - now to go back to Pirate Mickey Shirt 5 of 10 for our Pirate and Pal cruise.

Happy Sewing Everyone!
Kelly
		
Click to expand...


Ouch!  Can't wait to see the Pirate Shirts!



nannye said:



Questions 
How do you hoop your shirts? I'm just curious on different methods. 

AND suggestions for a patchwork dress pattern? It's screaming Hoop Dee Doo!

AND I'm looking for some suggestions for Epcot customs, so far possibilities I have are world showcase, soaring, princess skirt and shirt, classic red/black/yellow Disney (but I may be using this dress at Magic Kingdom) or a fab 5 themed dress. Any other ideas?
		
Click to expand...


I have hooped Nini's way - pinning to hooped stabilizer, and the more traditional way, by stabilizing the shirt, then hooping both together.  I like the results of traditional hooping better.  I seem to get fewer puckers later, though I still do it the other way when needed (onesies).  For hoop burn, spraying with starch or machine washing eliminates it.

Btw, Erin, I missed the quote, but I love the treat dress idea!  I think your phrase is really cute!



disneychic2 said:



			I've been fighting with photobucket for a while. Don't know why it won't copy as Ive always done, but finally figured it out. I made beach towels for 4 of the 5 grandkids. The Disney designs are Heather Sue and the octopus is from Applique Mama. The colors are not true. Don't really know why, but they are much more vibrant in person.





Click to expand...


Love all the towels!  Those designs are perfect!



miprender said:



			I just wanted to share a shirt I did for my friend. In one the FB groups I am in they love the Glitter Sheets from Hobby Lobby. They swear by them and that they hold up well. 

So I couldn't resist trying them out.





Click to expand...


Looks great!  Are you on "Applique This and That"?  I see those sheets mentioned constantly.  I need to make a trip to HL to get some!




nannye said:



			Must.. Get .... Info on glitter sheets!!!!!!!! Please!!! Glitter is my middle name
		
Click to expand...


I haven't seen them myself yet, but from what I've heard, they are found near the pre-cut felt at Hobby Lobby.  It's a glittery fabric adhered to a stiffer fabric like cotton duck.  Here's a link:  http://shop.hobbylobby.com/crafts-h...asic-craft-and-hobby-supplies/glitter-fabric/

Those who've used them swear they don't shed glitter in the wash.

Enabler Alert - Crazy House of Ribbon on Facebook is having a 50% off sale of some of her stuff, including a couple Mickey ribbons. (Epcot Flag Mouse Heads!). I put in my first order today.  

No sewing for me this week, but I finally put in an order for some higher quality fabrics from Fabric.com.  I've got two dresses planned for dd, one for summer and one for fall.  I can't wait to get started on them!

Regards,
C._


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

disneychic2 said:


> So THAT's a Jon Jon! I wondered what he heck it was when you talked about it before.  Anyway, those outfits and bows are adorable and will get lots of attention at the park! I love the button detail. Tell your Mom her work is admired!
> 
> Very cute! Gotta love those great finds at Goodwill!!



Thank you. That's all I know them as is Jon-Jon's. sorry for the misunderstanding!! I assumed everyone knew that term!! Lol



disneychic2 said:


> I've been fighting with photobucket for a while. Don't know why it won't copy as Ive always done, but finally figured it out. I made beach towels for 4 of the 5 grandkids. The Disney designs are Heather Sue and the octopus is from Applique Mama. The colors are not true. Don't really know why, but they are much more vibrant in person.
> 
> http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/D...1-4720-bc5c-812b7b87ecf9_zps1c98d322.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/D...0-4c02-afd3-ded8d1023526_zps2c4ea52a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/D...e-49e4-93b2-d79347b658c9_zps7a93c367.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/D...e-4a5b-bc38-09b882f9b32d_zps92b83e5e.jpg.html



Those are adorable!!



disneychic2 said:


> First, a pirate outfit for pirate day at school for our 5 year old DGD. The designs are from Heather Sue and also Embroidery.com.
> 
> http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/Disneychic2/media/Snapbucket/BDB6E81E_zps8596b32b.jpg.html
> 
> Here she is the day it arrived in the mail. She didn't want to take it off! There is also a clip pie of the girl pirate which you can't see in this photo.
> 
> http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/Disneychic2/media/Snapbucket/B5C17563_zps30f0b351.jpg.html
> 
> And our 4 year old DGD wanted a Tink and Periwinkle jacket, so I cheated (since time was scarce) and bought the jacket at Target. The designs are from Heather Sue.
> 
> http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/Disneychic2/media/Snapbucket/897E0717_zps80268d20.jpg.html
> 
> And here she's wearing it. I wish I would have placed them a bit lower on the jacket, but I didn't have her here to check the placement.
> 
> http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/Disneychic2/media/Snapbucket/7D21CF9C_zps842f7b77.jpg.html



Those are adorable as well. 



ivey_family said:


> Love it all!  Your bows are beautiful!  Are you following any kind of tutorials?  I'm just getting into bow making.  Also, where are you purchasing your ribbon?
> 
> More cuteness!  Just curious - what's your Abby's name?  Mine is Abigail Grace.
> 
> Have a great trip!
> .



Thank you. I just basically taught myself to make bows. I don't make them like anyone else I've seen. I get most of my ribbon online from ribbonandbowsohmy.com but craft stores & other places online too. Wherever I can find what I want reasonable. 

My Abby is Abigayle Rose. Her twin is Isabelle Grace!!


----------



## nowellsl

ivey_family said:


> Enabler Alert - Crazy House of Ribbon on Facebook is having a 50% off sale of some of her stuff, including a couple Mickey ribbons. (Epcot Flag Mouse Heads!). I put in my first order today.
> 
> C.



Thanks, cute stuff!  I placed an order too


----------



## PurpleEars

kellygirl2 said:


> And the important embroidery lesson I learned this week - when you stick your finger when pinning the shirt to the hoop - make sure you arent bleeding all over the last white toddler shirt you have on hand.
> 
> Loving everything that is being posted - now to go back to Pirate Mickey Shirt 5 of 10 for our Pirate and Pal cruise.
> 
> Happy Sewing Everyone!
> Kelly



Ouch! Hopefully the stains will wash out. Thankfully modern detergents are pretty good about getting tough stains out.



4HppyCamprs said:


> Purple ears: I love eatcot!  I am going to share that with my family because that is what we do there too lol. Maybe I can get my mom to stop calling it epicot (like apricot) if I give her eatcot lol



It was DH who came up with Eatcot. Hopefully it will solve your problem with epicot 



disneychic2 said:


> I've been fighting with photobucket for a while. Don't know why it won't copy as Ive always done, but finally figured it out. I made beach towels for 4 of the 5 grandkids. The Disney designs are Heather Sue and the octopus is from Applique Mama. The colors are not true. Don't really know why, but they are much more vibrant in person.



Great job on the towels. I like how you used lame for Flouder!



miprender said:


> I just wanted to share a shirt I did for my friend. In one the FB groups I am in they love the Glitter Sheets from Hobby Lobby. They swear by them and that they hold up well.
> 
> So I couldn't resist trying them out.



Cute! Perhaps I will pick some of them up the next time I am near a Hobby Lobby!



disneychic2 said:


> Flora, I forgot in my last post to comment on your DH's lego projects. They are unbelievable! He could have created the ones at DTD!! What a fun hobby and business!
> 
> Now that I've figured photobucket out, here are a couple more things I did for the grandkids.
> 
> First, a pirate outfit for pirate day at school for our 5 year old DGD. The designs are from Heather Sue and also Embroidery.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the day it arrived in the mail. She didn't want to take it off! There is also a clip pie of the girl pirate which you can't see in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our 4 year old DGD wanted a Tink and Periwinkle jacket, so I cheated (since time was scarce) and bought the jacket at Target. The designs are from Heather Sue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she's wearing it. I wish I would have placed them a bit lower on the jacket, but I didn't have her here to check the placement.



Thanks. DH builds with Lego as his hobby whereas I sew! It is funny that both of us are scientists (and our day jobs are science-based), but we have hobbies that involve creativity!

The outfits for your granddaugthers look great. It is always a good sign when they don't want to take the special outfits off!



ProudDanceMom said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> I used to be around 3 years ago when we were planning our last trip.  I love all the things everyone has been making!  I have finally found time to sort through what we have and see what can be handed down and what else I need to make (I have 3 girls).  My oldest (11.5) is willing to match her sisters, but is only interested in shirts.  I let her pick the fabric for the new sets of outfits and she chose the SisBoom Maddie top pattern for herself.  I finally found time to work yesterday and got the first top done while she was at school.  Her first reaction was "It's too girly."  She says she will wear it, but wants a different pattern for her other things.
> 
> So, anyone have any pattern recommendations?  She wants sleeves (she is very fair and burns easily) and I'm using cotton.  She is 5' tall, but thin (competitive dancer) so I can probably use either a children's or women's pattern.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome back! Would she be interested in blouses? This is a picture of me with a blouse based on a McCall's pattern. 





I would also look into the Patricia or the Devon. This is a Patricia tunic I made for a Give quite some time ago:




Hopefully these pictures will give your daugther some ideas for her outfits.



erieckers said:


> I finished my mickey purse and wallet last night (I will have to read the directions for how to add photos). I am wanting to try the appliqué but I'm scared! Any suggestions for good first designs? I'm not a very experienced sewer and was thinking of adding something to a pair of shorts. I've tried emboridery on tshirts, my machine apparently hates me. Even when I tried to Stitch on regular fabric it skipped stitches and the design looked choppy, I have not has trouble otherwise so I thought I try something different. I just want to make sure I pick something doable so I don't become frustrated lol



Does the stitch skipping problem exist when you are not trying to do embroidery? I just want to make sure it is not a concern with your machine. If everything is good, then the simple Mickey head would be an option if you are comfortable with sewing curves. Otherwise I would try something more like a patchwork with rectangular pieces of fabric like this:





That picture was taken before the "patches" were sewn onto the background material.



ivey_family said:


> I'm coming back later to get caught up but had to give you all a history tidbit in light of today's posts.
> 
> I have always heard that jon jons were called that because JFK Jr wore them as a toddler (think of his 'Salute' photo from JFK's funeral) and his nickname was Jon Jon.
> 
> Sorry, former American History teacher here.  It just bubbles out of me.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks for sharing the history lesson. I like learning something new!



ivey_family said:


> Your quilt is awesome!  Love it!
> 
> I love everything you've made, especially your Eatcot map skirt!  I so want to CASE this someday if that's ok!
> 
> Enabler Alert - Crazy House of Ribbon on Facebook is having a 50% off sale of some of her stuff, including a couple Mickey ribbons. (Epcot Flag Mouse Heads!). I put in my first order today.
> 
> No sewing for me this week, but I finally put in an order for some higher quality fabrics from Fabric.com.  I've got two dresses planned for dd, one for summer and one for fall.  I can't wait to get started on them!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks! That quilt still makes me smile when I see it in the morning. Please feel free to CASE the Eatcot skirt idea (as long as you post a picture of your rendition ). I am sure I am not the first person who has done it! 

I can't wait to see what you make with the new farbic and ribbon!

Erin - I lost your quote somewhere but I want to answer your hooping question. I hoop the stabilizer and pin the clothing to the stabilizer. I use quilt clips to clip the remaining materials to the hoop so they don't get in the way. In terms of suggestions for an Epcot outfit - how about using the same idea as my World Showcase skirt?


----------



## nannye

NiniMorris said:


> I didn't get a chance to get back on the computer last night, but a word of warning...make sure the center line is on the grain line.  That is Key!  It will make the skirt hang straight and no gathering (well unless your math is off...then you might have to ease in a bit here and there...but no serious gathering required!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks Nini!



Iamthequeen said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have more to do, but wanted to share some of the ones I've finished.  Its been a learning process using my new machine and also trying to figure out my old one.


Love them!



Iamthequeen said:


> Here are the shirts dh and I are wearing to AK and our breakfast at Tusker House:



I am thinking about doing daisy for my shirt. Who's applique is that? I looks like it stitched out nice. 



goteamwood said:


> Last year for epcot my kids wore their classic Mickey bowling shirts (red, black, yellow) but this year I'm going with Nemo. They love Nemo and the mine mine mine seagulls. But they're boys...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I would love to do Nemo! I just love the orange and black, so much could be done. But V of course has zero interest in Nemo!



miprender said:


> ITA... craft shows are so much work and I only ever did one. ☺
> 
> I downloaded embrid for the 30 day trial but then I never to to use it.
> 
> 
> I don't hoop my shirts. Actually I don't hoop anything except the stabilizer.
> 
> As for Epcot how about a Duffy outfit.



Hmmm now I am getting worried! We are doing a craft show end of June. I have no idea how busy it will be. and we will be doing made to order stuff. I worry we won't sell a thing!

I am going to try hooping this way next time. any suggestions on how to ensure that it is straight?

Duffy is definitely in the running. I really didn't care for him, but V did last year so I guess we'll see. He is pretty cute!



disneychic2 said:


> First, a pirate outfit for pirate day at school for our 5 year old DGD. The designs are from Heather Sue and also Embroidery.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our 4 year old DGD wanted a Tink and Periwinkle jacket, so I cheated (since time was scarce) and bought the jacket at Target. The designs are from Heather Sue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pirate skirt! I just bought that skull fabric a couple weeks ago when I was in the US and then wouldn't you know it appears at my local fabric store here. I nearly bought some more, I probably should!
> The Tink Jacket is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> My own experience with glitter fabric...I could not find the color pink I needed in Fairy frost for a customer's Steps dress...so I had to get the Glitz... since I wash all fabric that comes in my house....well let's just say that next time I have to wash glittery fabric...I will make sure all my husband's underwear is clean...he did NOT appreciate glittery underwear!
> 
> I did not grab the post, but someone asked about hooping shirts.  I used to put iron on adhesive backed tear a way on the back of tshirts and then hoop them...but the hoop burn always drove me crazy... so I now use a different method...I hoop the stabilizer, spray it with adhesive and then hoop the shirt.  One hoop and done, no mistakes and 99% of the time it is straight and even.
> 
> I am all about doing things easier and quicker....
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini, too funny about your husbands underware. So what exactly do you do with the glitz? Apply it to your applique as if it were material?
> Thanks for explaining your hooping shirts. I am going to try it this way next time.
> 
> 
> 
> goteamwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is how I "hoop" shirts but was told by the nasty lady at the sewing place this week that I need to take a class because I am doing it wrong and that is probably why my machine seized up. Uh. Whatever lady. I don't feel like there is any ONE way to do anything in sewing/embroidery and that works best for me, my stuff is almost always straight and it's MUCH easier than trying to hoop the shirt and get it straight and not bunchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the nasty sewing lady to sit on a pin cusion! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ivey_family said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have hooped Nini's way - pinning to hooped stabilizer, and the more traditional way, by stabilizing the shirt, then hooping both together.  I like the results of traditional hooping better.  I seem to get fewer puckers later, though I still do it the other way when needed (onesies).  For hoop burn, spraying with starch or machine washing eliminates it.
> 
> Btw, Erin, I missed the quote, but I love the treat dress idea!  I think your phrase is really cute!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen them myself yet, but from what I've heard, they are found near the pre-cut felt at Hobby Lobby.  It's a glittery fabric adhered to a stiffer fabric like cotton duck.  Here's a link:  http://shop.hobbylobby.com/crafts-h...asic-craft-and-hobby-supplies/glitter-fabric/
> 
> Those who've used them swear they don't shed glitter in the wash.
> 
> Enabler Alert - Crazy House of Ribbon on Facebook is having a 50% off sale of some of her stuff, including a couple Mickey ribbons. (Epcot Flag Mouse Heads!). I put in my first order today.
> 
> No sewing for me this week, but I finally put in an order for some higher quality fabrics from Fabric.com.  I've got two dresses planned for dd, one for summer and one for fall.  I can't wait to get started on them!
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carrie, whats hoop burn?
> I haven't thought of anything else for the treat dress, so that may be it!
> I am going to HAVE to get some of that Glitz. That is just right up my alley!
> I will check out Crazy house, thanks for the recommendation.
> Can't wait to see the dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> mommy2AbIzEli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin - I lost your quote somewhere but I want to answer your hooping question. I hoop the stabilizer and pin the clothing to the stabilizer. I use quilt clips to clip the remaining materials to the hoop so they don't get in the way. In terms of suggestions for an Epcot outfit - how about using the same idea as my World Showcase skirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, I am definitely planning a world showcase dress. I'd like to do all the flags on it, just not sure on what! I don't want to do a simply sweet. I've done too many of those! I am wondering tho, maybe I'll do the simply sweet top and find a pair of shorts to match. That way it wil be a shirt rather than a dress. She has so many dresses and skirts planned.
Click to expand...


----------



## miprender

disneychic2 said:


> I'm not familiar with glitter sheets. I'll have to check them out. You did a fabulous job on the shirt!



Thanks   They are near the felt.



disneychic2 said:


> Here she is the day it arrived in the mail. She didn't want to take it off! There is also a clip pie of the girl pirate which you can't see in this photo.
> 
> 
> And our 4 year old DGD wanted a Tink and Periwinkle jacket, so I cheated (since time was scarce) and bought the jacket at Target. The designs are from Heather Sue.



Great job



NiniMorris said:


> My own experience with glitter fabric...I could not find the color pink I needed in Fairy frost for a customer's Steps dress...so I had to get the Glitz... since I wash all fabric that comes in my house....well let's just say that next time I have to wash glittery fabric...I will make sure all my husband's underwear is clean...he did NOT appreciate glittery underwear!
> Nini



  That is funny. Not sure if my DH would like all the glitter either. The glitter sheets are not fabric. More like vinyl. But not sure if glitter will be everywhere after they are washed. I told my BFF she is my guinea pig on how they wash.



goteamwood said:


> Very cute. I have seen folks talking about them online, too. I am not a glittery person, generally, but LOVE how that minnie came out. I might have to try it.



I love some sparkle, but the person I made them for could wrap herself in sparkles if she could



love to stitch said:


> That is very cute.
> .



Thanks



goteamwood said:


> OK, I need your help, all you expert embroidery machine types.
> 
> I picked up my new machine today, which they said they would call and didn't and stupid me didn't learn from their previous failings and waited all week for a call... It was done by end of day tuesday. Sort of. They cleared out a "bird" as they called it, which I assume was a bird nest of thread, but I can't see that they could have POSSIBLY even turned it on, since the moment I did turn it on, the thread BREAKS every 15-20 stitches. Of course I called them and spoke to a manager and had a VERY heated discussion with her, and requested to return it and get my money back (which of course they refused, naturally.) I have also called Brother directly and they gave me the name of the next-nearest service place, which is 50 miles away, which in Chicago traffic is about 2 hours each way. The current place is about 3 hours round trip.
> 
> I am using the exact same thread, stabilizer, pre-wound bobbins and techniques I have used for months without incident. I am also attempting to stitch out designs I have stitched countless times before (Safari Donald and Jedi Mickey head.) Of course when I called they blamed the thread and the stabilizer and the design (it also does the same exact thing with the built in designs.) I have tried threadart thread, which about 90 percent of my thread is, and Sulky, Marathon and Even the crummy coats and clark stuff. Same thing. I tried the bobbin that was in the package with the stuff that came with the machine, same thing. It stitches a couple stitches and I can hear the thread break. It just keeps stitching along like no big deal. It is almost always shredded or nested up in the upper path, like directly above the presserfoot, but sometimes it is just broken. And it breaks no matter if it is straight baste stitches or zig zag or fill or satin stitch. Straight lines or curves. I feel like SOMETHING is interfering up in the upper area, though there is a scratch on the plate, so maybe it is snagging (which I would HOPE they would notice if they had even bothered to test it!)
> 
> I am a week behind on my etsy orders and stressed beyond measure. Can anyone think of anything I might be missing? I have a meeting with the manager to sit down and show them how it is not working on Monday afternoon but I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED to get some stuff done this weekend, like BAD. Lots I can manage on the PE770 but a couple larger ones I promised with the larger hoop and I am already down a whole week.



My first question would be what thread are you using. I can NOT use Sulky or Coats & Clark. My machines hate those.

Also maybe try winding your own bobbins. I use the brother bobbin thread and have never had an issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (knocking on wood as I don't want to jinx myself)



nannye said:


> Must.. Get .... Info on glitter sheets!!!!!!!! Please!!! Glitter is my middle name



They are at Hobby Lobby. Not sure if you have some in Canada. But they have so many sparkly colors



ivey_family said:


> Looks great!  Are you on "Applique This and That"?  I see those sheets mentioned constantly.  I need to make a trip to HL to get some!
> 
> Those who've used them swear they don't shed glitter in the wash.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Yes that is where I first heard of them myself.

And see my new background. I got the idea off of that page too.

Even though that page has some drama... I have learned some cute ideas from it.



PurpleEars said:


> O
> Cute! Perhaps I will pick some of them up the next time I am near a Hobby Lobby!



Thanks..... and I am so glad you joined the Dark Side  



nannye said:


> Hmmm now I am getting worried! We are doing a craft show end of June. I have no idea how busy it will be. and we will be doing made to order stuff. I worry we won't sell a thing!
> 
> I am going to try hooping this way next time. any suggestions on how to ensure that it is straight?




The time I did the craft show we were selling candles. But it was just too much effort and we only sold a few things.

Hoping that you will have a better outcome. The people in my state are cheap

As for hooping. I only hoop the stabilizer. Then use spray to tack down the shirt. I use the grid sheets to make sure it is lined up right. Then I use safety pins to pin the shirt. That way it keeps the shirt from shifting.

But I use Polymesh Cutaway on everything. I think stabilizer you use is the most important step.


----------



## NiniMorris

Well...apparently my laptop does not like me grabbing posts... I know for a fact I just grabbed three of them...

Let's see how many I can remember (don't forget I am old)

As to machine problems...I had a similar problem on my longarm.  I finally sacrificed a pair of panty hose.   Cut into long skinny pieces...maybe 6 to 10 inches long.

Run that along as much of the thread path as you can.  I know you won't be able to get to the areas on the inside, but on my 770 I can take off the main cover (only one screw) and run it along the area I 'think' might be your problem...so on your machine you should be able to access it.

If it snags...then your problem is probably going to be a burr on a piece of something metal...  If you had these problems start suddenly...it is possible that the original thread breakage put a bur on something and it is causing the thread to break...

On my long arm...I keep several sizes of emery thread, small pits of tiny TINY grit sand paper and emery cloth to polish up areas as needed.  If your machine is under warranty...I would not attempt to polish...but I would explain to 'repairman' where you suspect the problem to be.  

The ONLY good thing my 'repairman' ever did gfor me was to show me the one screw to take out of my 770 so I could access that part...and it did NOT void the warranty to do that....  Of course, both of my 770s are now out of warranty so I don't have to worry...



OK...someone asked about what hoop burn is...
That is when you hoop so tightly it leaves a terrible mark on the fabric... happens a lot in both towels and t shirts.  "Sometimes" it will come out with washing... some times not so much.  That is why I no longer hoop those items...and only hoop the stabilizer.


Glitzy Fairy Frost... you can use it for the appliques or the  actual dress.  I made two step sister dresses for two sisters...one in blues and one in pinks. The one in pinks was done in the glitzy fair frost and the one is blues was done in the regular fairy frost.

And then I bought a charm pack of 40 different fairy frost charms...I LOVE it for appliques...but doesn't work so well when doing an entire family set of shirts...a 5x5 square of fabric will only do one applique....

Unfortunately, the Dis and I do not agree very well when I try to post pictures...So I will have to leave you to your imagination....


Nini


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> OK, I need your help, all you expert embroidery machine types.
> 
> I picked up my new machine today, which they said they would call and didn't and stupid me didn't learn from their previous failings and waited all week for a call... It was done by end of day tuesday. Sort of. They cleared out a "bird" as they called it, which I assume was a bird nest of thread, but I can't see that they could have POSSIBLY even turned it on, since the moment I did turn it on, the thread BREAKS every 15-20 stitches. Of course I called them and spoke to a manager and had a VERY heated discussion with her, and requested to return it and get my money back (which of course they refused, naturally.) I have also called Brother directly and they gave me the name of the next-nearest service place, which is 50 miles away, which in Chicago traffic is about 2 hours each way. The current place is about 3 hours round trip.
> 
> I am using the exact same thread, stabilizer, pre-wound bobbins and techniques I have used for months without incident. I am also attempting to stitch out designs I have stitched countless times before (Safari Donald and Jedi Mickey head.) Of course when I called they blamed the thread and the stabilizer and the design (it also does the same exact thing with the built in designs.) I have tried threadart thread, which about 90 percent of my thread is, and Sulky, Marathon and Even the crummy coats and clark stuff. Same thing. I tried the bobbin that was in the package with the stuff that came with the machine, same thing. It stitches a couple stitches and I can hear the thread break. It just keeps stitching along like no big deal. It is almost always shredded or nested up in the upper path, like directly above the presserfoot, but sometimes it is just broken. And it breaks no matter if it is straight baste stitches or zig zag or fill or satin stitch. Straight lines or curves. I feel like SOMETHING is interfering up in the upper area, though there is a scratch on the plate, so maybe it is snagging (which I would HOPE they would notice if they had even bothered to test it!)
> 
> I am a week behind on my etsy orders and stressed beyond measure. Can anyone think of anything I might be missing? I have a meeting with the manager to sit down and show them how it is not working on Monday afternoon but I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED to get some stuff done this weekend, like BAD. Lots I can manage on the PE770 but a couple larger ones I promised with the larger hoop and I am already down a whole week.
> 
> I have:
> 
> Tried several brands of thread
> Changed needles, several times
> Checked all the tension settings are at defaults
> Changed Bobbin
> made sure there isn't anything in the bobbin area
> checked the tread path to the best of my view
> called Brother for advice (they were sympathetic but ultimately not helpful)
> Screamed, Cried, Kicked things (not the machine, though, don't worry.)
> 
> Willing to try anything that won't void the warranty, though I found out from Brother Corp today that my warranty is suspect anyway, since they sold me a floor model/open box and the warranty doesn't cover that so if I did drive to the further place I might not be able to get them to honor the warranty. SERIOUSLY.
> 
> I wish wish wish I were instead posting some of my amazing projects I was able to finish with my amazing embroidery machine... But alas there is no such thing these days.



I just want to say that I am sorry you are going through this. I saw Nini posted suggestions on fixing the problem, so hopefully that will solve your problem!



nannye said:


> Thanks, I am definitely planning a world showcase dress. I'd like to do all the flags on it, just not sure on what! I don't want to do a simply sweet. I've done too many of those! I am wondering tho, maybe I'll do the simply sweet top and find a pair of shorts to match. That way it wil be a shirt rather than a dress. She has so many dresses and skirts planned.



How about doing a pair of shorts with the flags?



miprender said:


> Thanks..... and I am so glad you joined the Dark Side



Thanks 



NiniMorris said:


> Well...apparently my laptop does not like me grabbing posts... I know for a fact I just grabbed three of them...
> 
> Let's see how many I can remember (don't forget I am old)
> 
> As to machine problems...I had a similar problem on my longarm.  I finally sacrificed a pair of panty hose.   Cut into long skinny pieces...maybe 6 to 10 inches long.
> 
> Run that along as much of the thread path as you can.  I know you won't be able to get to the areas on the inside, but on my 770 I can take off the main cover (only one screw) and run it along the area I 'think' might be your problem...so on your machine you should be able to access it.
> 
> If it snags...then your problem is probably going to be a burr on a piece of something metal...  If you had these problems start suddenly...it is possible that the original thread breakage put a bur on something and it is causing the thread to break...
> 
> On my long arm...I keep several sizes of emery thread, small pits of tiny TINY grit sand paper and emery cloth to polish up areas as needed.  If your machine is under warranty...I would not attempt to polish...but I would explain to 'repairman' where you suspect the problem to be.
> 
> The ONLY good thing my 'repairman' ever did gfor me was to show me the one screw to take out of my 770 so I could access that part...and it did NOT void the warranty to do that....  Of course, both of my 770s are now out of warranty so I don't have to worry...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the Dis and I do not agree very well when I try to post pictures...So I will have to leave you to your imagination....
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks for the information Nini. I will save this for future reference!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

kellygirl2 said:
			
		

> And the important embroidery lesson I learned this week - when you stick your finger when pinning the shirt to the hoop - make sure you arent bleeding all over the last white toddler shirt you have on hand.
> 
> Loving everything that is being posted - now to go back to Pirate Mickey Shirt 5 of 10 for our Pirate and Pal cruise.
> 
> Happy Sewing Everyone!
> Kelly



I did that once too. Can't wait to see your shirts!



			
				mommy2AbIzEli said:
			
		

> Thanks again everyone for the compliments. Trying to get everything packed up this evening & tomorrow. We have decided to leave Sat morn @ 4:30 am. Excited but dreading the 12+ hour drive!!
> 
> Those are adorable shirts.
> We are eating bfast at Tusker House on our day in AK too.



Have a great time! Look forward to pictures! 



			
				disneychic2 said:
			
		

> So THAT's a Jon Jon! I wondered what he heck it was when you talked about it before.  Anyway, those outfits and bows are adorable and will get lots of attention at the park! I love the button detail. Tell your Mom her work is admired!
> 
> Very cute! Gotta love those great finds at Goodwill!!
> 
> Oh, the characters are going to love you guys!! Great job! And I love that your hubby gets into it too.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get to them and they will be fantastic. Have a wonderful and magical trip!
> 
> Haven't we all done that a time or two? Sorry it happened since I know how frustrating it can be. Good luck with the rest of the shirts! A Pirate and Pal cruise sounds so fun!!
> 
> Ohhh, have a wonderful time!!! I wish I were going. Prayers for safe travel. Enjoy!!!





			
				disneychic2 said:
			
		

> I've been fighting with photobucket for a while. Don't know why it won't copy as Ive always done, but finally figured it out. I made beach towels for 4 of the 5 grandkids. The Disney designs are Heather Sue and the octopus is from Applique Mama. The colors are not true. Don't really know why, but they are much more vibrant in person.
> 
> http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/D...1-4720-bc5c-812b7b87ecf9_zps1c98d322.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/D...0-4c02-afd3-ded8d1023526_zps2c4ea52a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/D...e-49e4-93b2-d79347b658c9_zps7a93c367.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/D...e-4a5b-bc38-09b882f9b32d_zps92b83e5e.jpg.html




Very cute, love Minnie!!



			
				miprender said:
			
		

> I just wanted to share a shirt I did for my friend. In one the FB groups I am in they love the Glitter Sheets from Hobby Lobby. They swear by them and that they hold up well.
> 
> So I couldn't resist trying them out.



I love glitter, need to try these.



			
				disneychic2 said:
			
		

> Flora, I forgot in my last post to comment on your DH's lego projects. They are unbelievable! He could have created the ones at DTD!! What a fun hobby and business!
> 
> I'm not familiar with glitter sheets. I'll have to check them out. You did a fabulous job on the shirt!
> 
> Now that I've figured photobucket out, here are a couple more things I did for the grandkids.
> 
> First, a pirate outfit for pirate day at school for our 5 year old DGD. The designs are from Heather Sue and also Embroidery.com.
> 
> http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/Disneychic2/media/Snapbucket/BDB6E81E_zps8596b32b.jpg.html
> 
> Here she is the day it arrived in the mail. She didn't want to take it off! There is also a clip pie of the girl pirate which you can't see in this photo.
> 
> http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/Disneychic2/media/Snapbucket/B5C17563_zps30f0b351.jpg.html
> 
> And our 4 year old DGD wanted a Tink and Periwinkle jacket, so I cheated (since time was scarce) and bought the jacket at Target. The designs are from Heather Sue.
> 
> http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/Disneychic2/media/Snapbucket/897E0717_zps80268d20.jpg.html
> 
> And here she's wearing it. I wish I would have placed them a bit lower on the jacket, but I didn't have her here to check the placement.
> 
> http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/Disneychic2/media/Snapbucket/7D21CF9C_zps842f7b77.jpg.html



Thanks for the well wishes on our upcoming trip. Love these!! I bought skull fabric, just before I saw this fabric, wish I would've waited. Sooo cute! And I think the placement of the fairies is perfect. Such a cute jacket!!



			
				goteamwood said:
			
		

> OK, I need your help, all you expert embroidery machine types.
> 
> I picked up my new machine today, which they said they would call and didn't and stupid me didn't learn from their previous failings and waited all week for a call... It was done by end of day tuesday. Sort of. They cleared out a "bird" as they called it, which I assume was a bird nest of thread, but I can't see that they could have POSSIBLY even turned it on, since the moment I did turn it on, the thread BREAKS every 15-20 stitches. Of course I called them and spoke to a manager and had a VERY heated discussion with her, and requested to return it and get my money back (which of course they refused, naturally.) I have also called Brother directly and they gave me the name of the next-nearest service place, which is 50 miles away, which in Chicago traffic is about 2 hours each way. The current place is about 3 hours round trip.
> 
> I am using the exact same thread, stabilizer, pre-wound bobbins and techniques I have used for months without incident. I am also attempting to stitch out designs I have stitched countless times before (Safari Donald and Jedi Mickey head.) Of course when I called they blamed the thread and the stabilizer and the design (it also does the same exact thing with the built in designs.) I have tried threadart thread, which about 90 percent of my thread is, and Sulky, Marathon and Even the crummy coats and clark stuff. Same thing. I tried the bobbin that was in the package with the stuff that came with the machine, same thing. It stitches a couple stitches and I can hear the thread break. It just keeps stitching along like no big deal. It is almost always shredded or nested up in the upper path, like directly above the presserfoot, but sometimes it is just broken. And it breaks no matter if it is straight baste stitches or zig zag or fill or satin stitch. Straight lines or curves. I feel like SOMETHING is interfering up in the upper area, though there is a scratch on the plate, so maybe it is snagging (which I would HOPE they would notice if they had even bothered to test it!)
> 
> I am a week behind on my etsy orders and stressed beyond measure. Can anyone think of anything I might be missing? I have a meeting with the manager to sit down and show them how it is not working on Monday afternoon but I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED to get some stuff done this weekend, like BAD. Lots I can manage on the PE770 but a couple larger ones I promised with the larger hoop and I am already down a whole week.
> 
> I have:
> 
> [*]Tried several brands of thread
> [*]Changed needles, several times
> [*]Checked all the tension settings are at defaults
> [*]Changed Bobbin
> [*]made sure there isn't anything in the bobbin area
> [*]checked the tread path to the best of my view
> [*]called Brother for advice (they were sympathetic but ultimately not helpful)
> [*]Screamed, Cried, Kicked things (not the machine, though, don't worry.)
> 
> 
> Willing to try anything that won't void the warranty, though I found out from Brother Corp today that my warranty is suspect anyway, since they sold me a floor model/open box and the warranty doesn't cover that so if I did drive to the further place I might not be able to get them to honor the warranty. SERIOUSLY.
> 
> I wish wish wish I were instead posting some of my amazing projects I was able to finish with my amazing embroidery machine... But alas there is no such thing these days.



Sorry you are having such trouble. I have no ideas to help you. Since you are using the same stuff and doing it the same way, it is not you. It sounds like the machine. Hope it gets resolved soon.



			
				PurpleEars said:
			
		

> Ouch! Hopefully the stains will wash out. Thankfully modern detergents are pretty good about getting tough stains out.
> 
> It was DH who came up with Eatcot. Hopefully it will solve your problem with epicot
> 
> Great job on the towels. I like how you used lame for Flouder!
> 
> Cute! Perhaps I will pick some of them up the next time I am near a Hobby Lobby!
> 
> Thanks. DH builds with Lego as his hobby whereas I sew! It is funny that both of us are scientists (and our day jobs are science-based), but we have hobbies that involve creativity!
> 
> The outfits for your granddaugthers look great. It is always a good sign when they don't want to take the special outfits off!
> 
> Welcome back! Would she be interested in blouses? This is a picture of me with a blouse based on a McCall's pattern.
> 
> http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Purple_Ears/media/Sewing projects/MickeyandMinnie.jpg.html
> 
> I would also look into the Patricia or the Devon. This is a Patricia tunic I made for a Give quite some time ago:
> http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Purple_Ears/media/Sewing projects/KhelseysTop.jpg.html
> 
> Hopefully these pictures will give your daugther some ideas for her outfits.
> 
> Does the stitch skipping problem exist when you are not trying to do embroidery? I just want to make sure it is not a concern with your machine. If everything is good, then the simple Mickey head would be an option if you are comfortable with sewing curves. Otherwise I would try something more like a patchwork with rectangular pieces of fabric like this:
> 
> http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Purple_Ears/media/Sewing projects/CooperShorts.jpg.html
> 
> That picture was taken before the "patches" were sewn onto the background material.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the history lesson. I like learning something new!
> 
> Thanks! That quilt still makes me smile when I see it in the morning. Please feel free to CASE the Eatcot skirt idea (as long as you post a picture of your rendition ). I am sure I am not the first person who has done it!
> 
> I can't wait to see what you make with the new farbic and ribbon!
> 
> Erin - I lost your quote somewhere but I want to answer your hooping question. I hoop the stabilizer and pin the clothing to the stabilizer. I use quilt clips to clip the remaining materials to the hoop so they don't get in the way. In terms of suggestions for an Epcot outfit - how about using the same idea as my World Showcase skirt?



My silly phone won't show your pictures, so I'll have to get to a computer for that. I did buy the clips, so hoping to test them out this week when I get to some shirts. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Meshell2002

EVerything is soo cute! I might have to do a Lady shirt for DD since its her favorite movie. She likes animals more than princesses.

I have received a small box of different shiny spandex . Now I need to decide on a pattern for a leotard.....asked dd and she is not helpful.

I'm currently up cycling tshirts into bike shorts to wear under dresses for DD4.  Got 2 pairs out of some of my old maternity shirts.

Smocking a bishop for the baby, to match a consignment dress I bought for DD4 for $9.

After that I can start trip planning for a few outfits. Our trip is only 4 days...so not a ton.

Has anyone seen a GI Joe appliqué design anywhere? I checked etsy but didnt see much....also need Wonder Woman.


----------



## nannye

Suggestions Please!!!!

V and I are going to a Taylor Swift show. She has a sparkly pink skirt and shoes to match and I want to do a black top for her. I'd like to embroider/applique something on it. Any suggestions? I thought about some lyrics from a song of hers on the back maybe a guitar on the front. nothing about those ideas screams fantastic to me so I thought i'd ask the experts!


----------



## Iamthequeen

The Safari Donald and Daisy designs are from MissKenzieMac designs.  HeatherSue also has some cute ones.


----------



## nannye

Are there any big gives going on now?


----------



## hey_jude

nannye said:


> Are there any big gives going on now?



Not that I can see on the site.   Hopefully they will announce another one soon!

Judy


----------



## nannye

Can anyone point me in the direction of the insa skirt pattern? and a top that goes with it (if there isn't one in the pattern)
Merci!
Erin


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of the insa skirt pattern? and a top that goes with it (if there isn't one in the pattern)
> Merci!
> Erin


There is a skirt called Insa I think in the book "Sewing clothes kids love". I have a copy of the book but I have never made anything from it. The Feliz dress is in there too which I have seen around here a few times.



Meshell2002 said:


> Has anyone seen a GI Joe appliqué design anywhere? I checked etsy but didnt see much....also need Wonder Woman.


Haven't seen GI Joe, but lynniepinnie.com has a cute wonder woman, she's more the "cutie' style, not like the comic book, though.



NiniMorris said:


> Well...apparently my laptop does not like me grabbing posts... I know for a fact I just grabbed three of them...
> 
> Let's see how many I can remember (don't forget I am old)
> 
> As to machine problems...I had a similar problem on my longarm.  I finally sacrificed a pair of panty hose.   Cut into long skinny pieces...maybe 6 to 10 inches long.
> 
> Run that along as much of the thread path as you can.  I know you won't be able to get to the areas on the inside, but on my 770 I can take off the main cover (only one screw) and run it along the area I 'think' might be your problem...so on your machine you should be able to access it.
> 
> If it snags...then your problem is probably going to be a burr on a piece of something metal...  If you had these problems start suddenly...it is possible that the original thread breakage put a bur on something and it is causing the thread to break...
> 
> On my long arm...I keep several sizes of emery thread, small pits of tiny TINY grit sand paper and emery cloth to polish up areas as needed.  If your machine is under warranty...I would not attempt to polish...but I would explain to 'repairman' where you suspect the problem to be.
> 
> The ONLY good thing my 'repairman' ever did gfor me was to show me the one screw to take out of my 770 so I could access that part...and it did NOT void the warranty to do that....  Of course, both of my 770s are now out of warranty so I don't have to worry...
> 
> 
> Nini



I think you may be right about it snagging something in the path, I just need to get pantyhose (I am not a dress-up type, so I am not sure I have any, maybe I will go digging.) I did manage to get the end cover off to get thread out of there when it was jammed one of 14,000 times trying to limp through before ultimately ruining a shirt, and it was snagged on a PCB circuit board next to the hook arm thingy. Another one in there had a plastic cover, this one didn't... But I have an appointment with them to show them why I am having problems monday, since they don't believe me and think that it's something I am doing. I don't think it is my thead or supplies because I am using the same things on the PE770 just fine, and it is the same thread I have always used. So frustrating.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

goteamwood said:


> OK, I need your help, all you expert embroidery machine types.
> 
> I picked up my new machine today, which they said they would call and didn't and stupid me didn't learn from their previous failings and waited all week for a call... It was done by end of day tuesday. Sort of. They cleared out a "bird" as they called it, which I assume was a bird nest of thread, but I can't see that they could have POSSIBLY even turned it on, since the moment I did turn it on, the thread BREAKS every 15-20 stitches. Of course I called them and spoke to a manager and had a VERY heated discussion with her, and requested to return it and get my money back (which of course they refused, naturally.) I have also called Brother directly and they gave me the name of the next-nearest service place, which is 50 miles away, which in Chicago traffic is about 2 hours each way. The current place is about 3 hours round trip.
> 
> I am using the exact same thread, stabilizer, pre-wound bobbins and techniques I have used for months without incident. I am also attempting to stitch out designs I have stitched countless times before (Safari Donald and Jedi Mickey head.) Of course when I called they blamed the thread and the stabilizer and the design (it also does the same exact thing with the built in designs.) I have tried threadart thread, which about 90 percent of my thread is, and Sulky, Marathon and Even the crummy coats and clark stuff. Same thing. I tried the bobbin that was in the package with the stuff that came with the machine, same thing. It stitches a couple stitches and I can hear the thread break. It just keeps stitching along like no big deal. It is almost always shredded or nested up in the upper path, like directly above the presserfoot, but sometimes it is just broken. And it breaks no matter if it is straight baste stitches or zig zag or fill or satin stitch. Straight lines or curves. I feel like SOMETHING is interfering up in the upper area, though there is a scratch on the plate, so maybe it is snagging (which I would HOPE they would notice if they had even bothered to test it!)
> 
> I am a week behind on my etsy orders and stressed beyond measure. Can anyone think of anything I might be missing? I have a meeting with the manager to sit down and show them how it is not working on Monday afternoon but I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED to get some stuff done this weekend, like BAD. Lots I can manage on the PE770 but a couple larger ones I promised with the larger hoop and I am already down a whole week.
> 
> I have:
> 
> Tried several brands of thread
> Changed needles, several times
> Checked all the tension settings are at defaults
> Changed Bobbin
> made sure there isn't anything in the bobbin area
> checked the tread path to the best of my view
> called Brother for advice (they were sympathetic but ultimately not helpful)
> Screamed, Cried, Kicked things (not the machine, though, don't worry.)
> 
> Willing to try anything that won't void the warranty, though I found out from Brother Corp today that my warranty is suspect anyway, since they sold me a floor model/open box and the warranty doesn't cover that so if I did drive to the further place I might not be able to get them to honor the warranty. SERIOUSLY.
> 
> I wish wish wish I were instead posting some of my amazing projects I was able to finish with my amazing embroidery machine... But alas there is no such thing these days.



This is an odd suggestion.  I have a commercial embroidery machine and and a tech gave me this tip.  Use waxed dental floss and run it trough your machine just like you were threading it.  It is thicker and will also lubricate were you can not reach.  Once you thread a length through your machine just pull it all through the needle.  This will pull small pieces of thread, dust, etc that is too small to be seen out.  I do this once or so a year to clean things out.  

It should not void your warranty and maybe find something you and the tech are missing.  But it sounds like the problem is with the machine.  Good luck and I agree have that cranky women sit on a pin cushion.  They sell these machines as the latest and greatest and then it must be us if they do not run right. Bull.


----------



## nannye

Has anyone used this patchwork dress pattern by Monkeysbug from YCMT?
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/patchworkknottwirldress.htm

or

Pennys patchwork twirler dress from Create Kids Couture
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/pennys-patchwork-twirler-dress.htm

or 

Tiffany patchwork dress from Creat Kids Couture
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/produ...etheart-patchwork-twirl-dress-pdf-pattern.htm

I want to do a patchwork dress for Hoop Dee Doo. I have the patchwork twirl skirt pattern from Carla C. I figure I could probably frankenpattern something but not sure how. It would probably be easier to just buy a new pattern.

TIA
Erin


----------



## nannye

hey_jude said:


> Not that I can see on the site.   Hopefully they will announce another one soon!
> 
> Judy



Thanks, I didn't think I'd missed anything. I'm hoping to contribute to the next one.


----------



## nannye

nannye said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of the insa skirt pattern? and a top that goes with it (if there isn't one in the pattern)
> Merci!
> Erin



Is this the right book? 

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/home/...ome&gcs_requestid=0CJjMmeuLxLcCFcNH5wodNgwAAA


----------



## livndisney

nannye said:


> Is this the right book?
> 
> http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/home/...ome&gcs_requestid=0CJjMmeuLxLcCFcNH5wodNgwAAA



Yes! I have that book and the Insa is in there.


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> Is this the right book?
> 
> http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/home/books/sewing-clothes-kids-love-sewing/9781589234734-item.html?ikwid=sewing+clothes+kids+love&ikwsec=Home&gcs_requestid=0CJjMmeuLxLcCFcNH5wodNgwAAA



That's the one. I was hoping there was more boy stuff in there but not really much. A couple cute dresses. Can't vouch for how easy or well-written  the patterns are, but I used to read a blog where the lady made the FeliZ for her daughters pretty regularly.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## hey_jude

Has anyone from Canada ordered from fabric.com?  If so, can you tell me approximately how long it took for your order to arrive, whether you had to pay any duty and how much your shipping was?

Thanks.

Judy


----------



## hey_jude

nannye said:


> I want to do a patchwork dress for Hoop Dee Doo. I have the patchwork twirl skirt pattern from Carla C. I figure I could probably frankenpattern something but not sure how. It would probably be easier to just buy a new pattern.



Erin - I just used a Simply Sweet top and Andrea's instructions for the patchwork skirt piece to make this:






Judy


----------



## nannye

hey_jude said:


> Has anyone from Canada ordered from fabric.com?  If so, can you tell me approximately how long it took for your order to arrive, whether you had to pay any duty and how much your shipping was?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Judy



I did, But I had it shipped to the US so I'm no help. Once you start adding stuff to your cart it will tell you the shipping, but that doesn't help with the duties. I would expect you'll have to pay. I could be wrong, but could the assumption that it be HST?

I recently learned that Hobby lobby ships to Canada, yippee!


----------



## nannye

hey_jude said:


> Erin - I just used a Simply Sweet top and Andrea's instructions for the patchwork skirt piece to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Thanks Judy! 
I think I read the instructions in a previous thread. you just double the width of each layer right? I'm not sure what I want to put on it for the bodice. I'd have to applique it. I was hoping that I could do the bodice patchwork too, but that would be so much harder. I'm also planning to look for a pre-patchwork fabric next weekend when we got the US which would be so much easier all around.


----------



## PurpleEars

BabyRapunzel said:


> My silly phone won't show your pictures, so I'll have to get to a computer for that. I did buy the clips, so hoping to test them out this week when I get to some shirts. Thanks for the suggestion!



I hope the clips will work for you!



Meshell2002 said:


> EVerything is soo cute! I might have to do a Lady shirt for DD since its her favorite movie. She likes animals more than princesses.
> 
> I have received a small box of different shiny spandex . Now I need to decide on a pattern for a leotard.....asked dd and she is not helpful.
> 
> I'm currently up cycling tshirts into bike shorts to wear under dresses for DD4.  Got 2 pairs out of some of my old maternity shirts.
> 
> Smocking a bishop for the baby, to match a consignment dress I bought for DD4 for $9.
> 
> After that I can start trip planning for a few outfits. Our trip is only 4 days...so not a ton.
> 
> Has anyone seen a GI Joe appliqué design anywhere? I checked etsy but didnt see much....also need Wonder Woman.



Sounds like you have a busy time ahead of you. Hopefully someone else can help you with your applique question.



nannye said:


> Suggestions Please!!!!
> 
> V and I are going to a Taylor Swift show. She has a sparkly pink skirt and shoes to match and I want to do a black top for her. I'd like to embroider/applique something on it. Any suggestions? I thought about some lyrics from a song of hers on the back maybe a guitar on the front. nothing about those ideas screams fantastic to me so I thought i'd ask the experts!



I would go with something music themed. How about just music notes in different colours?



nannye said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of the insa skirt pattern? and a top that goes with it (if there isn't one in the pattern)
> Merci!
> Erin



I see that others have responded to you about the book already. I made the Insa once (actually upsized it to my size). In fact, the World Showcase skorts was a combination of the Insa and Easy Fit.



hey_jude said:


> Has anyone from Canada ordered from fabric.com?  If so, can you tell me approximately how long it took for your order to arrive, whether you had to pay any duty and how much your shipping was?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Judy



I ordered from Fabric.com quite a while back (in 2011). I think the box arrived in a week or so. I did not have to pay duty when it arrived. The shipping was 3.95 (just checked the archived email for that info)



hey_jude said:


> Erin - I just used a Simply Sweet top and Andrea's instructions for the patchwork skirt piece to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Just want to say that is a beautiful dress!


----------



## hey_jude

nannye said:


> Thanks Judy!
> I think I read the instructions in a previous thread. you just double the width of each layer right? I'm not sure what I want to put on it for the bodice. I'd have to applique it. I was hoping that I could do the bodice patchwork too, but that would be so much harder. I'm also planning to look for a pre-patchwork fabric next weekend when we got the US which would be so much easier all around.



The instructions I had were just 1.5 times wider so each row is 12 pieces:
row 1 was 5 in x 5 in
row 2 was 5 in x 7.5 in
row 3 was 5 in x 11.25 in
row 4 was 5 in x 17 in (folded in half)

Patchwork fabric will definitely be less work but I really spent a lot more time doing the embroidery and adding trim.  Sewing the pieces together was surprisingly quick.

If you wanted to make the top patchwork as well, you could sew various squares together to make a big enough piece of 'fabric' and then cut the top out from that.  

Good luck in your US shopping trip!

Judy


----------



## nannye

Another post asking for suggestions!

I am working on V's customs and narrowing down the designs. 
I am working on a Disney Jr. theme dress. It is mostly Disney Jr. but I added in Toy Story, monsters inc and cars (probablytaking cars out). Disney Jr. includes Doc, sofia, Jake, Einsteins, handy manny, and Minnie in pink. It will be a Simply Sweet panneled dress. I usually do 6 panels with a coordinating fabric inbetween, but this time I'm think of not doing the fabric in between the panels and therefore 8-9 panels.  

 I added in Toy Story, Monsters Inc and Cars because I wanted to include them somehow and with 1 day at HS I could do 2 dresses The second dress I wanted to be a Hollywood Studios dress without focusing on specific characters, but more the film aspect of it, black/white old Hollywood style etc... I am fine to include Minnie and other classic characters, but didn't want jake or manny etc... 

So for the Disney Jr. Dress, do you think that is just too much in one dress? Is it okay to include Toy story, monsters inc and cars? when I went to the Disney Jr. website apparently there is some sort of cars and toy story show, nothing monsters inc however.  

 Should I do something on the bodice? or just leave it plain. If I do something suggestions? I thought about the Hat BUT not really Disney Jr ish. Any more generic suggestions?  

in the past I've done white panels with appliqués but this time I plan to do colored panels of non patterned or just lightly patterned fabric.  I've been thinking of maybe a light pink, light purple and a light aqua ish color. Do you think those colors would be good for this mishmash of themes? 

Or am I completely off my rocker?

Any suggestions for the other Hollywood studios dress? I know I want to include black and white fabrics, I have a great diamond shape black/white and probably a pink Minnie or two. Any appliquee suggestions let me know!

Thanks in advance!
Erin


----------



## nannye

hey_jude said:


> The instructions I had were just 1.5 times wider so each row is 12 pieces:
> row 1 was 5 in x 5 in
> row 2 was 5 in x 7.5 in
> row 3 was 5 in x 11.25 in
> row 4 was 5 in x 17 in (folded in half)
> 
> Patchwork fabric will definitely be less work but I really spent a lot more time doing the embroidery and adding trim.  Sewing the pieces together was surprisingly quick.
> 
> If you wanted to make the top patchwork as well, you could sew various squares together to make a big enough piece of 'fabric' and then cut the top out from that.
> 
> Good luck in your US shopping trip!
> 
> Judy



Thanks Judy!


Flora - Thanks! What are the clips you were talking about? I remember reading but didn't think to write it down.


----------



## hey_jude

PurpleEars said:


> I ordered from Fabric.com quite a while back (in 2011). I think the box arrived in a week or so. I did not have to pay duty when it arrived. The shipping was 3.95 (just checked the archived email for that info)



Thanks, Flora.  The site says they try to ship via Global Priority for a flat rate of $15.95 for International shipping.  That adds a lot to the cost of a small order so it's good to hear that the shipping probably won't be that high.




PurpleEars said:


> Just want to say that is a beautiful dress!



Thank you!


Judy


----------



## disneychic2

miprender said:


> I just wanted to share a shirt I did for my friend. In one the FB groups I am in they love the Glitter Sheets from Hobby Lobby. They swear by them and that they hold up well.
> 
> So I couldn't resist trying them out.



I absolutely love this! Great job!



NiniMorris said:


> My own experience with glitter fabric...I could not find the color pink I needed in Fairy frost for a customer's Steps dress...so I had to get the Glitz... since I wash all fabric that comes in my house....well let's just say that next time I have to wash glittery fabric...I will make sure all my husband's underwear is clean...*he did NOT appreciate glittery underwear!
> *
> 
> 
> Nini







NiniMorris said:


> Well...apparently my laptop does not like me grabbing posts... I know for a fact I just grabbed three of them...
> 
> Let's see how many I can remember (don't forget I am old)
> 
> As to machine problems...I had a similar problem on my longarm.  I finally sacrificed a pair of panty hose.   Cut into long skinny pieces...maybe 6 to 10 inches long.
> 
> Run that along as much of the thread path as you can.  I know you won't be able to get to the areas on the inside, but on my 770 I can take off the main cover (only one screw) and run it along the area I 'think' might be your problem...so on your machine you should be able to access it.
> 
> If it snags...then your problem is probably going to be a burr on a piece of something metal...  If you had these problems start suddenly...it is possible that the original thread breakage put a bur on something and it is causing the thread to break...
> 
> On my long arm...I keep several sizes of emery thread, small pits of tiny TINY grit sand paper and emery cloth to polish up areas as needed.  If your machine is under warranty...I would not attempt to polish...but I would explain to 'repairman' where you suspect the problem to be.
> 
> The ONLY good thing my 'repairman' ever did gfor me was to show me the one screw to take out of my 770 so I could access that part...and it did NOT void the warranty to do that....  Of course, both of my 770s are now out of warranty so I don't have to worry...
> 
> 
> 
> OK...someone asked about what hoop burn is...
> That is when you hoop so tightly it leaves a terrible mark on the fabric... happens a lot in both towels and t shirts.  "Sometimes" it will come out with washing... some times not so much.  That is why I no longer hoop those items...and only hoop the stabilizer.
> 
> 
> Glitzy Fairy Frost... you can use it for the appliques or the  actual dress.  I made two step sister dresses for two sisters...one in blues and one in pinks. The one in pinks was done in the glitzy fair frost and the one is blues was done in the regular fairy frost.
> 
> And then I bought a charm pack of 40 different fairy frost charms...I LOVE it for appliques...but doesn't work so well when doing an entire family set of shirts...a 5x5 square of fabric will only do one applique....
> 
> Unfortunately, the Dis and I do not agree very well when I try to post pictures...So I will have to leave you to your imagination....
> 
> 
> Nini



Do you buy your fabric locally or order it? I would love to buy a charm pack of fairy frost.  Great tip using the panty hose. I'll keep that in mind.



nannye said:


> Another post asking for suggestions!
> 
> I am working on V's customs and narrowing down the designs.
> I am working on a Disney Jr. theme dress. It is mostly Disney Jr. but I added in Toy Story, monsters inc and cars (probablytaking cars out). Disney Jr. includes Doc, sofia, Jake, Einsteins, handy manny, and Minnie in pink. It will be a Simply Sweet panneled dress. I usually do 6 panels with a coordinating fabric inbetween, but this time I'm think of not doing the fabric in between the panels and therefore 8-9 panels.
> 
> I added in Toy Story, Monsters Inc and Cars because I wanted to include them somehow and with 1 day at HS I could do 2 dresses The second dress I wanted to be a Hollywood Studios dress without focusing on specific characters, but more the film aspect of it, black/white old Hollywood style etc... I am fine to include Minnie and other classic characters, but didn't want jake or manny etc...
> 
> So for the Disney Jr. Dress, do you think that is just too much in one dress? Is it okay to include Toy story, monsters inc and cars? when I went to the Disney Jr. website apparently there is some sort of cars and toy story show, nothing monsters inc however.
> 
> Should I do something on the bodice? or just leave it plain. If I do something suggestions? I thought about the Hat BUT not really Disney Jr ish. Any more generic suggestions?
> 
> in the past I've done white panels with appliqués but this time I plan to do colored panels of non patterned or just lightly patterned fabric.  I've been thinking of maybe a light pink, light purple and a light aqua ish color. Do you think those colors would be good for this mishmash of themes?
> 
> Or am I completely off my rocker?
> 
> Any suggestions for the other Hollywood studios dress? I know I want to include black and white fabrics, I have a great diamond shape black/white and probably a pink Minnie or two. Any appliquee suggestions let me know!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Erin



First off, you can do anything you want on your customs. Don't worry about if others think it "goes" together. Personally, I like the every other panel being plain, but my granddaughters are still pretty little and I think for them it looks best that way. But I think incorporating cars and monsters would be fine.

Also, for the black and white, someone posted an outfit a while back that used this http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/shop/store/#!/~/product/id=5052770 from Heathersue and just filled in with characters from various Disney fabric. It was beautiful and so unique. She also had the words "It was all started with a mouse" http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/shop/store/#!/~/product/id=5052770

Heathersue also has a Hollywood Studios Logo that might be cute.


Jen, so sorry to hear about your continued machine problems! I hope sitting down with the manager helps. I don't blame you for being stressed and frustrated. You got a few pretty good suggestions to help meanwhile, so I hope those helped. Keep us posted.


----------



## NiniMorris

Unfortunately I now buy 99% of my fabrics online.  Favorites are Fabric.com and Etsy...I will buy from ebay on occasion...but every bad experience has been from there.  And that includes my charm pack of Fairy Frost.  She didn't mail it until I asked for a tracking number after a week!  She then sent me threatening messages and told me I was as bad as the Boston Bombers...
THAT is when I left her negative feedback....

I also have managed to find some good deals from Martha Pullen....

The only places I can purchase locally is Hobby Lobby (hate that place!) WalMart and Joann's (they have started getting the really thin fabric)  The local quilt shops...well, they aren't really local any more.  An hour drive is something I prefer not to do.

I do like the fabric from Fabric Finders...but I no longer buy by the bolt...so it is not working for me any more.  I am not even sure if my wholesale account is even still open...

Wow..that was sure a  long winded explanation!  LOL


Nini


----------



## PurpleEars

nannye said:


> Another post asking for suggestions!
> 
> I am working on V's customs and narrowing down the designs.
> I am working on a Disney Jr. theme dress. It is mostly Disney Jr. but I added in Toy Story, monsters inc and cars (probablytaking cars out). Disney Jr. includes Doc, sofia, Jake, Einsteins, handy manny, and Minnie in pink. It will be a Simply Sweet panneled dress. I usually do 6 panels with a coordinating fabric inbetween, but this time I'm think of not doing the fabric in between the panels and therefore 8-9 panels.
> 
> I added in Toy Story, Monsters Inc and Cars because I wanted to include them somehow and with 1 day at HS I could do 2 dresses The second dress I wanted to be a Hollywood Studios dress without focusing on specific characters, but more the film aspect of it, black/white old Hollywood style etc... I am fine to include Minnie and other classic characters, but didn't want jake or manny etc...
> 
> So for the Disney Jr. Dress, do you think that is just too much in one dress? Is it okay to include Toy story, monsters inc and cars? when I went to the Disney Jr. website apparently there is some sort of cars and toy story show, nothing monsters inc however.
> 
> Should I do something on the bodice? or just leave it plain. If I do something suggestions? I thought about the Hat BUT not really Disney Jr ish. Any more generic suggestions?
> 
> in the past I've done white panels with appliqués but this time I plan to do colored panels of non patterned or just lightly patterned fabric.  I've been thinking of maybe a light pink, light purple and a light aqua ish color. Do you think those colors would be good for this mishmash of themes?
> 
> Or am I completely off my rocker?
> 
> Any suggestions for the other Hollywood studios dress? I know I want to include black and white fabrics, I have a great diamond shape black/white and probably a pink Minnie or two. Any appliquee suggestions let me know!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Erin



I think the limiting factor is how much time you want to spend on doing the appliques! I don't think they have to be in the same theme, so to speak.

For your second dress I would suggest looking into the film strip applique from Heather. I am actually thinking about using that for a sweater for our December trip.



nannye said:


> Flora - Thanks! What are the clips you were talking about? I remember reading but didn't think to write it down.



The clips are quilt clips. I use the "jumbo" version but they are really not that large in real life. They are flat on the bottom so they won't interfere with the embroidery machine.



hey_jude said:


> Thanks, Flora.  The site says they try to ship via Global Priority for a flat rate of $15.95 for International shipping.  That adds a lot to the cost of a small order so it's good to hear that the shipping probably won't be that high.
> 
> Judy



I hope things haven't changed since 2011 - I imagine the cost will be higher now with the postal rate increase. They actually made a mistake in the order and sent me an extra piece of fabric (probably someone else's order). I contacted them and they just said "keep it." 



NiniMorris said:


> Unfortunately I now buy 99% of my fabrics online.  Favorites are Fabric.com and Etsy...I will buy from ebay on occasion...but every bad experience has been from there.  And that includes my charm pack of Fairy Frost.  She didn't mail it until I asked for a tracking number after a week!  She then sent me threatening messages and told me I was as bad as the Boston Bombers...
> THAT is when I left her negative feedback....
> 
> I also have managed to find some good deals from Martha Pullen....
> 
> The only places I can purchase locally is Hobby Lobby (hate that place!) WalMart and Joann's (they have started getting the really thin fabric)  The local quilt shops...well, they aren't really local any more.  An hour drive is something I prefer not to do.
> 
> I do like the fabric from Fabric Finders...but I no longer buy by the bolt...so it is not working for me any more.  I am not even sure if my wholesale account is even still open...
> 
> Wow..that was sure a  long winded explanation!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



The ebay experience sounds terrible! I have to admit that I am starting to buy fabric online too for more varieties, since quilt quality fabric at Fabricland are expensive and I can't seem to find what I like in there.


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> Another post asking for suggestions!
> 
> I am working on V's customs and narrowing down the designs.
> I am working on a Disney Jr. theme dress. It is mostly Disney Jr. but I added in Toy Story, monsters inc and cars (probablytaking cars out). Disney Jr. includes Doc, sofia, Jake, Einsteins, handy manny, and Minnie in pink. It will be a Simply Sweet panneled dress. I usually do 6 panels with a coordinating fabric inbetween, but this time I'm think of not doing the fabric in between the panels and therefore 8-9 panels.
> 
> I added in Toy Story, Monsters Inc and Cars because I wanted to include them somehow and with 1 day at HS I could do 2 dresses The second dress I wanted to be a Hollywood Studios dress without focusing on specific characters, but more the film aspect of it, black/white old Hollywood style etc... I am fine to include Minnie and other classic characters, but didn't want jake or manny etc...
> 
> So for the Disney Jr. Dress, do you think that is just too much in one dress? Is it okay to include Toy story, monsters inc and cars? when I went to the Disney Jr. website apparently there is some sort of cars and toy story show, nothing monsters inc however.
> 
> Should I do something on the bodice? or just leave it plain. If I do something suggestions? I thought about the Hat BUT not really Disney Jr ish. Any more generic suggestions?
> 
> in the past I've done white panels with appliqués but this time I plan to do colored panels of non patterned or just lightly patterned fabric.  I've been thinking of maybe a light pink, light purple and a light aqua ish color. Do you think those colors would be good for this mishmash of themes?
> 
> Or am I completely off my rocker?
> 
> Any suggestions for the other Hollywood studios dress? I know I want to include black and white fabrics, I have a great diamond shape black/white and probably a pink Minnie or two. Any appliquee suggestions let me know!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Erin


Maybe do the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse characters (obviously the fab 5,6, 7 whatever.) plus the other Dis Jr? Jake, Sofia, etc. They have the Disney Jr. Dance Party on EMH nights at DHS, we wanted to go but didn't get back there after dinner. It's all the MMCH characters, plus all the others, free and supposedly not too crowded. BUT.... It's an activity aimed at preschoolers that starts at 10 or 11 p.m. So that's sorta dumb. I would think whatever you decide  will look awesome as usual.  Maybe instead of one per panel, put the ones that go together on a panel? Like Buzz and Woody, Mike and Sully, Jake and Izzy, Mickey and Minnie, etc. 
I love the film strip design too, I added that to my last major purchase from heathersue, I think I am going to do a shirt for myself. 



NiniMorris said:


> Unfortunately I now buy 99% of my fabrics online.  Favorites are Fabric.com and Etsy...I will buy from ebay on occasion...but every bad experience has been from there.  And that includes my charm pack of Fairy Frost.  She didn't mail it until I asked for a tracking number after a week!  She then sent me threatening messages and told me I was as bad as the Boston Bombers...
> THAT is when I left her negative feedback....
> 
> I also have managed to find some good deals from Martha Pullen....
> 
> The only places I can purchase locally is Hobby Lobby (hate that place!) WalMart and Joann's (they have started getting the really thin fabric)  The local quilt shops...well, they aren't really local any more.  An hour drive is something I prefer not to do.
> 
> I do like the fabric from Fabric Finders...but I no longer buy by the bolt...so it is not working for me any more.  I am not even sure if my wholesale account is even still open...
> 
> Wow..that was sure a  long winded explanation!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini


OK, that ebay comment is CA-RAZE-EEEEE. Seriously? I just don't understand people sometimes. I order a LOT from fabric.com (and fatquartershop and occasionally thequiltedcastle if they have a deal.) and had read all these comments online about how they mess up orders all the time, I never had any issues, and have ordered about 20 times at least, but this week they sent me the wrong fabric, it was supposed to be black stretch twill (solid) and they sent lime and dark green polkadot. Which is cute and I will definitely find a use for it, but it had the sticker on it that said solid black twill. Other than that I have been happy with them.

Unfortunately I shop at Hobby Lobby often, it is the closest store to me and they have the best selection of blank t-shirts in kids and adult sizes. I end up ordering my toddler sizes in bulk online and go to hobby Lobby as needed for other sizes. I always swing by the remnant bin while I am there. I think their fabric is just as good as joann or hancock and tends to be cheaper. I just bought fabric for the scientific seamstress sew-along I am doing there and I think it's pretty thick and nice. It seems I always need something on sunday though and am irritated they are closed.


----------



## nannye

*Looking for Colleen!!!!!*

Not sure if she's on the boards anymore, I don't know her screen name either. She participated in project runway and won one of the weeks. August 2011

thanks!
Erin


----------



## nannye

I've checked all my usual sites, so on to ask experts. Has anyone seen any appliques that have mickey and Minnie and something to do with being film stars or Hollywood etc... 

I'm also in search of one of Duffy holding some balloons and all the balloons are the mickey shaped flags of the countries in world showcase. I've seen them with mickey and Minnie holding the balloons and I'm sure I've seen one of duffy holding them somewhere. 

thanks
Erin


----------



## ivey_family

nannye said:


> I've checked all my usual sites, so on to ask experts. Has anyone seen any appliques that have mickey and Minnie and something to do with being film stars or Hollywood etc...
> 
> I'm also in search of one of Duffy holding some balloons and all the balloons are the mickey shaped flags of the countries in world showcase. I've seen them with mickey and Minnie holding the balloons and I'm sure I've seen one of duffy holding them somewhere.
> 
> thanks
> Erin



I think it's MissKenzieMac that has an older style Mickey and Minnie that might work.  Minnie is holding an umbrella/parasol.  Kind of glam.  I'll see if I can find it later tonight.

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

Here's the one I was think of for Minnie:
http://misskenziemac.com/store.html#!/~/product/category=2708896&id=12024116

She's also got this set which is pretty cool:
http://misskenziemac.com/store.html#!/~/product/category=2708896&id=17545241

Or Mickey, Minnie and Donald's faces on stars.  Kind of Hollywood walk of Fame-ish, though only with three characters.

Oh, and I noticed the Disney Junior logo, too.

Anyway, hope that helps!

Regards,
C.


----------



## miprender

disneychic2 said:


> I absolutely love this! Great job!



  Thanks



nannye said:


> I've checked all my usual sites, so on to ask experts. Has anyone seen any appliques that have mickey and Minnie and something to do with being film stars or Hollywood etc...
> 
> I'm also in search of one of Duffy holding some balloons and all the balloons are the mickey shaped flags of the countries in world showcase. I've seen them with mickey and Minnie holding the balloons and I'm sure I've seen one of duffy holding them somewhere.
> 
> thanks
> Erin



The ones I have are from Bows and Clothes. I believe she has the Duffy too.
Here's what I made for our 2012 trip


----------



## nannye

ivey_family said:


> Here's the one I was think of for Minnie:
> http://misskenziemac.com/store.html#!/~/product/category=2708896&id=12024116
> 
> She's also got this set which is pretty cool:
> http://misskenziemac.com/store.html#!/~/product/category=2708896&id=17545241
> 
> Or Mickey, Minnie and Donald's faces on stars.  Kind of Hollywood walk of Fame-ish, though only with three characters.
> 
> Oh, and I noticed the Disney Junior logo, too.
> 
> Anyway, hope that helps!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Thanks Carrie! I saw the stars earlier and added them to my cart but I missed the Minnie one! I'll add that one too. I'm building up my carts in different stores, I'm hoping for some sales!


----------



## nannye

miprender said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I have are from Bows and Clothes. I believe she has the Duffy too.
> Here's what I made for our 2012 trip



Ahh I didn't check bows and clothes, I forgot to bookmark it. Those are the exact ones I'm looking for!!!!
 Is that the one I have to email for access to Disney?


----------



## nannye

Any pattern recommendations for a bucket style hat?
Thanks


----------



## miprender

nannye said:


> Ahh I didn't check bows and clothes, I forgot to bookmark it. Those are the exact ones I'm looking for!!!!
> Is that the one I have to email for access to Disney?



Yes just email her and say you need access to the characters.


----------



## PurpleEars

miprender said:


> The ones I have are from Bows and Clothes. I believe she has the Duffy too.
> Here's what I made for our 2012 trip



I can't remember if I saw them previously, but the outfits look great!



nannye said:


> Any pattern recommendations for a bucket style hat?
> Thanks



I think there are links for free patterns. There may be one from Martha Stewart's website? I think Andrea might have used that pattern. I use a McCall's pattern for my bucket hats (purchased before I knew about pdf patterns). It is for infants and toddlers but I can wear the largest size no problem. I have a small head though.


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> Any pattern recommendations for a bucket style hat?
> Thanks



I just bought one from ycmt. I think it's peekaboo pattern shop reversible bucket hat. I got as far as cutting out the pattern pieces but can't decide on fabric.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lovesdumbo

nannye said:


> Any pattern recommendations for a bucket style hat?
> Thanks


Love this one. 
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/reversible-patchwork-bucket-hat.htm


----------



## nannye

Question about hooping fabric. When I do the panels for the SS dress or even panels for a Strip skirt, in order to hoop them, I have to cut them larger than what I really need to do a 5x7 applique and use my 5x7 hoop and then end up trimming the sides of them and wasting material. I was wondering, can I do it similar to how some of you do t-shirts: 
hoop the stabilizer (I think I'd use cutaway in this instance), use adhesive spray to stick down my panel and then use straight pins to pin in place.  If this works for shirts, is it okay for just materials?

Thanks
Erin


----------



## NiniMorris

nannye said:


> Question about hooping fabric. When I do the panels for the SS dress or even panels for a Strip skirt, in order to hoop them, I have to cut them larger than what I really need to do a 5x7 applique and use my 5x7 hoop and then end up trimming the sides of them and wasting material. I was wondering, can I do it similar to how some of you do t-shirts:
> hoop the stabilizer (I think I'd use cutaway in this instance), use adhesive spray to stick down my panel and then use straight pins to pin in place.  If this works for shirts, is it okay for just materials?
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



That is the way I do it!  In fact it is the easiest way to get the design completely centered on the panel.

I iron the panel in half then in half again (giving me nice quarter panel marks.)  Then I spray the hooped stabilizer and place the folded fabric on the half marks with the center 'point' in the center of the hoop...smooth out one side, the unfold the fabric and smooth out the other side...


Sorry, after reading that it did not make a ton of sense...but I am sitting here waiting on the last 10 minutes to click by so I can make my ADRs....

Nini


----------



## nannye

NiniMorris said:


> That is the way I do it!  In fact it is the easiest way to get the design completely centered on the panel.
> 
> I iron the panel in half then in half again (giving me nice quarter panel marks.)  Then I spray the hooped stabilizer and place the folded fabric on the half marks with the center 'point' in the center of the hoop...smooth out one side, the unfold the fabric and smooth out the other side...
> 
> 
> Sorry, after reading that it did not make a ton of sense...but I am sitting here waiting on the last 10 minutes to click by so I can make my ADRs....
> 
> Nini



made perfect sense, thanks nini!


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> That is the way I do it!  In fact it is the easiest way to get the design completely centered on the panel.
> 
> I iron the panel in half then in half again (giving me nice quarter panel marks.)  Then I spray the hooped stabilizer and place the folded fabric on the half marks with the center 'point' in the center of the hoop...smooth out one side, the unfold the fabric and smooth out the other side...
> 
> Sorry, after reading that it did not make a ton of sense...but I am sitting here waiting on the last 10 minutes to click by so I can make my ADRs....
> 
> Nini



I do it this way too


----------



## SallyfromDE

goteamwood said:


> OK, I need your help, all you expert embroidery machine types.
> 
> I picked up my new machine today, which they said they would call and didn't and stupid me didn't learn from their previous failings and waited all week for a call... It was done by end of day tuesday. Sort of. They cleared out a "bird" as they called it, which I assume was a bird nest of thread, but I can't see that they could have POSSIBLY even turned it on, since the moment I did turn it on, the thread BREAKS every 15-20 stitches. Of course I called them and spoke to a manager and had a VERY heated discussion with her, and requested to return it and get my money back (which of course they refused, naturally.) I have also called Brother directly and they gave me the name of the next-nearest service place, which is 50 miles away, which in Chicago traffic is about 2 hours each way. The current place is about 3 hours round trip.
> 
> I am using the exact same thread, stabilizer, pre-wound bobbins and techniques I have used for months without incident. I am also attempting to stitch out designs I have stitched countless times before (Safari Donald and Jedi Mickey head.) Of course when I called they blamed the thread and the stabilizer and the design (it also does the same exact thing with the built in designs.) I have tried threadart thread, which about 90 percent of my thread is, and Sulky, Marathon and Even the crummy coats and clark stuff. Same thing. I tried the bobbin that was in the package with the stuff that came with the machine, same thing. It stitches a couple stitches and I can hear the thread break. It just keeps stitching along like no big deal. It is almost always shredded or nested up in the upper path, like directly above the presserfoot, but sometimes it is just broken. And it breaks no matter if it is straight baste stitches or zig zag or fill or satin stitch. Straight lines or curves. I feel like SOMETHING is interfering up in the upper area, though there is a scratch on the plate, so maybe it is snagging (which I would HOPE they would notice if they had even bothered to test it!)
> 
> I am a week behind on my etsy orders and stressed beyond measure. Can anyone think of anything I might be missing? I have a meeting with the manager to sit down and show them how it is not working on Monday afternoon but I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED to get some stuff done this weekend, like BAD. Lots I can manage on the PE770 but a couple larger ones I promised with the larger hoop and I am already down a whole week.
> 
> I have:
> 
> Tried several brands of thread
> Changed needles, several times
> Checked all the tension settings are at defaults
> Changed Bobbin
> made sure there isn't anything in the bobbin area
> checked the tread path to the best of my view
> called Brother for advice (they were sympathetic but ultimately not helpful)
> Screamed, Cried, Kicked things (not the machine, though, don't worry.)
> 
> Willing to try anything that won't void the warranty, though I found out from Brother Corp today that my warranty is suspect anyway, since they sold me a floor model/open box and the warranty doesn't cover that so if I did drive to the further place I might not be able to get them to honor the warranty. SERIOUSLY.
> 
> I wish wish wish I were instead posting some of my amazing projects I was able to finish with my amazing embroidery machine... But alas there is no such thing these days.



Can you take the case out of the machine that your bobbin fits in? It should be black. There is a point at the end, see if there is a burr in it. Your thread could be catching on that. I had that problem and the part is about $50. Or at least it was when this happened to me a few years ago.


----------



## TinkNH

Hi everyone...just swooping through to say hello! Its been a while..I go into post-disney-depression after a trip because I know it will be at least 5 years before I go back, so sorta stopped posting cause it made me so sad  
Hope everyone is well...we got a new puppy to keep me busy!  Need to find time to sew again because my brother is taking his family in the fall so I have nieces to sew for!


----------



## PurpleEars

nannye said:


> Question about hooping fabric. When I do the panels for the SS dress or even panels for a Strip skirt, in order to hoop them, I have to cut them larger than what I really need to do a 5x7 applique and use my 5x7 hoop and then end up trimming the sides of them and wasting material. I was wondering, can I do it similar to how some of you do t-shirts:
> hoop the stabilizer (I think I'd use cutaway in this instance), use adhesive spray to stick down my panel and then use straight pins to pin in place.  If this works for shirts, is it okay for just materials?
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



That's what I do for my panels (minus the adhensive spray). I just pin it very well and go from there!



TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone...just swooping through to say hello! Its been a while..I go into post-disney-depression after a trip because I know it will be at least 5 years before I go back, so sorta stopped posting cause it made me so sad
> Hope everyone is well...we got a new puppy to keep me busy!  Need to find time to sew again because my brother is taking his family in the fall so I have nieces to sew for!



Welcome back! Please post a picture of your new puppy! I can't wait to see what you make for your nieces!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

miprender said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> The ones I have are from Bows and Clothes. I believe she has the Duffy too.
> Here's what I made for our 2012 trip



These are all sooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Hi guys,
Was wondering if anyone had any of the large Michael Miller fabric they'd be willing to part with? I know it's a bit picky to ask, but i'm looking for the dots that are about 2 inches. Have found slightly larger and smaller online, but am stuck on this one! Or know where I can find? I have some "Friends Around the World" and some sheer blue with stitched mickey head shiloutte fabric that I'm willing to trade too!


----------



## disneychic2

NiniMorris said:


> Unfortunately I now buy 99% of my fabrics online.  Favorites are Fabric.com and Etsy...I will buy from ebay on occasion...but every bad experience has been from there.  And that includes my charm pack of Fairy Frost.  She didn't mail it until I asked for a tracking number after a week!  She then sent me threatening messages and told me I was as bad as the Boston Bombers...
> THAT is when I left her negative feedback....
> 
> I also have managed to find some good deals from Martha Pullen....
> 
> The only places I can purchase locally is Hobby Lobby (hate that place!) WalMart and Joann's (they have started getting the really thin fabric)  The local quilt shops...well, they aren't really local any more.  An hour drive is something I prefer not to do.
> 
> I do like the fabric from Fabric Finders...but I no longer buy by the bolt...so it is not working for me any more.  I am not even sure if my wholesale account is even still open...
> 
> Wow..that was sure a  long winded explanation!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



I cannot believe that vendor said that to you! What a nutcase! Thanks for the buying info...every bit of it helps!



TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone...just swooping through to say hello! Its been a while..I go into post-disney-depression after a trip because I know it will be at least 5 years before I go back, so sorta stopped posting cause it made me so sad
> Hope everyone is well...we got a new puppy to keep me busy!  Need to find time to sew again because my brother is taking his family in the fall so I have nieces to sew for!



I think post-Disney-depression is fairly well known around here.

How fun to have a new puppy. And a lot of work! What kind is it? I agree with Flora, we need pics and his/her name.

Nice that you have someone to sew for. Hope you find the time you need.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Hiya all I am back with another question. My machine does free hand embroidery and I got a foot for it for christmas and now that summer is here (sorta) I have some time to mess with this feature, the issue is looking through the directions for setting up the machine for embroidery it says I need a hoop. I am not sure what kind of hoop they are talking or where to get one. I know they have the hoops for machine embroidery like the brother hoops but I am not sure if that will work for this machine. Any advice on what kind of hoop they are talking about?


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> I can't remember if I saw them previously, but the outfits look great!



  Thanks



BabyRapunzel said:


> These are all sooo cute!!!!!



  Thanks



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Hi guys,
> Was wondering if anyone had any of the large Michael Miller fabric they'd be willing to part with? I know it's a bit picky to ask, but i'm looking for the dots that are about 2 inches. Have found slightly larger and smaller online, but am stuck on this one! Or know where I can find? I have some "Friends Around the World" and some sheer blue with stitched mickey head shiloutte fabric that I'm willing to trade too!



Are you in any fabric groups on Facebook. Sometimes someone can help you out in one of those groups.



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hiya all I am back with another question. My machine does free hand embroidery and I got a foot for it for christmas and now that summer is here (sorta) I have some time to mess with this feature, the issue is looking through the directions for setting up the machine for embroidery it says I need a hoop. I am not sure what kind of hoop they are talking or where to get one. I know they have the hoops for machine embroidery like the brother hoops but I am not sure if that will work for this machine. Any advice on what kind of hoop they are talking about?



What type of machine do you have? Maybe you have a combo machine


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

miprender said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in any fabric groups on Facebook. Sometimes someone can help you out in one of those groups.
> 
> 
> *****How does one get on the fabric groups? I was on there a year or two ago, and guess got defriended because maybe I didn't post very much??


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

It is a old machine. It took me weeks to find a manual and it is not precisely right because it is a 
Machine that was rebranded for sale in department stores (spiegal in this case) I believe it is a Morse machine. The style is the same in areas such as the reverse button. I exercised all my data mining skills to get this far. It is a combo machine of a sort. There is a dial that sets for embroidery, silk or normal. It has a button on top that releases tension on the needle so you can move things around. When you switch to emb. It drops the feed dogs for the fabric. It says ligh weight but is made of automobile aluminum lol. I love my machine  this hoop business is confusing though.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## nannye

Can anyone recommend a top to go with an Insa skirt? 
I really like the tops I see with that little ruffle at the bottom, always seems to fit nicely with it. 
Thanks
Erin


----------



## darnheather

Is it possible to find Disney themed knit fabric that isn't insanely expensive?  My local Walmart carries Disney quilters cotton but I can't seem to find knits except online that are around $25 a yard.  Um, I could buy the pj's already made at that price.  Might have to just go with solid and embroider something small on them.  

Would flannel shorts be ridiculous?


----------



## nannye

Omg, I'm going to need to buy you all something by the time my trip is over!
I have a question (sorry!) There are a couple of complex appliques I'd like to try, however I don't want to do them on my dress in case I screw up. I'd like to do them separately then attach them afterwards. How do I do this? Should I just applique them on a separate material, say white, then cut them out? Cutting as close to the satin stitching as possible. Then do I just put them on the dress and re-stitch the satin stitching around the edges? 

THANK YOU!


----------



## darnheather

nannye said:


> Omg, I'm going to need to buy you all something by the time my trip is over!
> I have a question (sorry!) There are a couple of complex appliques I'd like to try, however I don't want to do them on my dress in case I screw up. I'd like to do them separately then attach them afterwards. How do I do this? Should I just applique them on a separate material, say white, then cut them out? Cutting as close to the satin stitching as possible. Then do I just put them on the dress and re-stitch the satin stitching around the edges?
> 
> THANK YOU!



Honestly I'd try them on scrap fabric first and then on the real thing, or do it on the same color fabric cut close and use fusible interfacing.  Good luck!


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> Can anyone recommend a top to go with an Insa skirt?
> I really like the tops I see with that little ruffle at the bottom, always seems to fit nicely with it.
> Thanks
> Erin


Are you looking for a t-shirt with a ruffle bottom? Or a pattern to make one? If it's a t-shirt, I LOVE ARBBlanks.com for girly shirts. They only come in white for now, but they have a ruffle bottom one and a puff sleeve. They are great quality shirts and ship fast (though not sure about Canada.) If you want to MAKE a shirt w/ a ruffle, maybe a peasant? I did a Carla C Portrait Peasant for under one of my Irelyn dresses and added a ruffle to the bottom of the shirt, it was cute. 



nannye said:


> Omg, I'm going to need to buy you all something by the time my trip is over!
> I have a question (sorry!) There are a couple of complex appliques I'd like to try, however I don't want to do them on my dress in case I screw up. I'd like to do them separately then attach them afterwards. How do I do this? Should I just applique them on a separate material, say white, then cut them out? Cutting as close to the satin stitching as possible. Then do I just put them on the dress and re-stitch the satin stitching around the edges?
> 
> THANK YOU!



Felt? I think when you see the design with a border they are done on felt. I think it is a very divisive issue in the embroidery world though to felt or not to felt. 


--

And for those who have tried to help with my machine woes, I tried all your suggestions, the panty hose, the bobbin thing, etc. Here is where we are at right now. Met yesterday with the manager who poopooed the stabilizer, my designs, my thread, my bobbins and my methods. Blamed all of the issues I am having on all of the above. (never mind that this is the method and consumables that have been working for me for possibly a thousand shirts?) I sat down with her for a half hour and of course the thread did not break even once. I brought all my own stuff, and did 3 built-in designs. When I suggested I test of of my designs, she said that she doesn't trust my designs so that wouldn't be a good test and that I just need to buy their stabilizer since I am doing it wrong, and I need to take classes. Also, I needed to buy a thread stand and that would solve all my thread issues. $10 thread stand and I went home, set back up this a.m. and same issue. Thread breaks ALL THE TIME, like every 20-50 stitches. I called back and said that I would be driving to the store, with my two 3-year-olds, and we would NOT be leaving until they either return my machine for a full refund or fix it while I wait. An hour drive later, the 3 of us came in, we were there about 5 minutes, and despite my kids actually listening to me and sitting quietly on the floor not getting into anything, another lady kept giving us the stink eye and actually came up and said "it's not much fun in here, maybe you can wait outside in the parking lot, there's a picnic table." So yeah, they asked us to wait outside in the parking lot. Which we did since it was a reasonably nice day. They buffed the throat plate, since I had found a snag with my pantyhose, and I tested one of my designs there, and it stitched about 7 minutes straight, so I, stupidly, thought it was fixed. Got home and THE SAME EXACT ISSUE. I went out and bought new stabilizer, just in case that was really the issue... Of course it wasn't. I have wound my own bobbins using the bobbins that came with the machine, used my pre-wound (I am half way thru a 144 box, so 70 something have been fine) tried a dozen different needles, different packages of needles, every brand of thread I have, every one of 4 different stabilizers I have, including the tear-away that came with the machine and w/ and w/o the thread stand. Same issue. It broke 7 times in 900 stitches of the built-in design that was all straight stitching. I have shed so many tears over this and I am so insanely stressed. I have also talked to Brother directly, and ironically they called back while my kids and I were sitting the parking lot waiting. The lady I spoke with was incredibly frustrated at how I have been treated and offered to allow me to send it in for repair, but the thing weighs like 60 lbs and would cost a fortune to ship. (not that driving back and forth 3 hours round trip has not already cost that in gas!) 
So I am not sure what else to do, I filed a complaint this morning with BBB and my letters to Brother Corp, the owner of the sewing store and the BBB are stamped and will go out in tomorrows mail. (I needed up update them but spent all of today either in my car or in the stupid sewing store parking lot...)

So IF I manage to get them to take back the machine, I will need to find a comparable machine. I looked at the Babylock Unity/Symphony (I think) at the expo, and decided, rather poorly I guess, to go with the Brother because the nearest service center was closer, boy was that dumb. (though no fault of Brother, and I loved the machine until the past 10 days.) Almost all my files are PES files, of course a lot come with all the formats. And I have Embrilliance which will let me convert. I know it's probably premature since it seems only an act of congress will get these people to budge on their return policy of nothing is returnable. But has anyone converted files without issues? I assume if the software saves as there should not be any noticeable difference? I have 600+ 8claws fonts ALL PES. For now, though I am a week and a half behind on all my etsy orders, and spent most of this evening sizing down the handful I had designed for the larger hoop so I can at least use my little machine. I just know staying w/ brother ties me to this place and I loathe the idea of setting foot in there again...


----------



## ivey_family

I'm so sorry, Jen!  What a horrible situation!  Her attitude is completely untenable!  It sounds like you're doing everything possible to force a return.  That's what I would do at this point, too!  Perhaps a few more visits to the store with a variety of other adults who can bear witness to their rudeness?

Do any of your local news stations do consumer advocacy type stories?  Maybe contact them and rat these jerks out publicly for their terrible service after such a pricy purchase?

As far as replacing your machine, have you considered a used multi-needle?  For the price of the Dreammaker, you might be able to get a slightly older 6 or 10 needle with a proven track record.  I stalk Craigslist for them just to see what's out there.  That will be my next machine in the distant future.

Again, I'm so sorry things have been so frustrating!
Regards,
C.


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> And for those who have tried to help with my machine woes, I tried all your suggestions, the panty hose, the bobbin thing, etc. Here is where we are at right now. Met yesterday with the manager who poopooed the stabilizer, my designs, my thread, my bobbins and my methods. Blamed all of the issues I am having on all of the above. (never mind that this is the method and consumables that have been working for me for possibly a thousand shirts?) I sat down with her for a half hour and of course the thread did not break even once. I brought all my own stuff, and did 3 built-in designs. When I suggested I test of of my designs, she said that she doesn't trust my designs so that wouldn't be a good test and that I just need to buy their stabilizer since I am doing it wrong, and I need to take classes. Also, I needed to buy a thread stand and that would solve all my thread issues. $10 thread stand and I went home, set back up this a.m. and same issue. Thread breaks ALL THE TIME, like every 20-50 stitches. I called back and said that I would be driving to the store, with my two 3-year-olds, and we would NOT be leaving until they either return my machine for a full refund or fix it while I wait. An hour drive later, the 3 of us came in, we were there about 5 minutes, and despite my kids actually listening to me and sitting quietly on the floor not getting into anything, another lady kept giving us the stink eye and actually came up and said "it's not much fun in here, maybe you can wait outside in the parking lot, there's a picnic table." So yeah, they asked us to wait outside in the parking lot. Which we did since it was a reasonably nice day. They buffed the throat plate, since I had found a snag with my pantyhose, and I tested one of my designs there, and it stitched about 7 minutes straight, so I, stupidly, thought it was fixed. Got home and THE SAME EXACT ISSUE. I went out and bought new stabilizer, just in case that was really the issue... Of course it wasn't. I have wound my own bobbins using the bobbins that came with the machine, used my pre-wound (I am half way thru a 144 box, so 70 something have been fine) tried a dozen different needles, different packages of needles, every brand of thread I have, every one of 4 different stabilizers I have, including the tear-away that came with the machine and w/ and w/o the thread stand. Same issue. It broke 7 times in 900 stitches of the built-in design that was all straight stitching. I have shed so many tears over this and I am so insanely stressed. I have also talked to Brother directly, and ironically they called back while my kids and I were sitting the parking lot waiting. The lady I spoke with was incredibly frustrated at how I have been treated and offered to allow me to send it in for repair, but the thing weighs like 60 lbs and would cost a fortune to ship. (not that driving back and forth 3 hours round trip has not already cost that in gas!)
> So I am not sure what else to do, I filed a complaint this morning with BBB and my letters to Brother Corp, the owner of the sewing store and the BBB are stamped and will go out in tomorrows mail. (I needed up update them but spent all of today either in my car or in the stupid sewing store parking lot...)
> 
> So IF I manage to get them to take back the machine, I will need to find a comparable machine. I looked at the Babylock Unity/Symphony (I think) at the expo, and decided, rather poorly I guess, to go with the Brother because the nearest service center was closer, boy was that dumb. (though no fault of Brother, and I loved the machine until the past 10 days.) Almost all my files are PES files, of course a lot come with all the formats. And I have Embrilliance which will let me convert. I know it's probably premature since it seems only an act of congress will get these people to budge on their return policy of nothing is returnable. But has anyone converted files without issues? I assume if the software saves as there should not be any noticeable difference? I have 600+ 8claws fonts ALL PES. For now, though I am a week and a half behind on all my etsy orders, and spent most of this evening sizing down the handful I had designed for the larger hoop so I can at least use my little machine. I just know staying w/ brother ties me to this place and I loathe the idea of setting foot in there again...



I would record yourself sewing and show how the needle breaks constantly. If again they dispute your problems, I would go through your Credit card company.

Disputes Over Quality of Goods or Services

If you are dissatisfied with the quality of the goods or services you purchased and have tried unsuccessfully to resolve your dispute with the merchant, you can request a chargeback from the credit card issuer. Under federal law, credit card companies are required to honor a chargeback request only if the amount charged was more than $50 and you made the purchase in your home state or within 100 miles from your home. However, many credit cards do not impose these limitations.

You should write your credit card company's customer service department as soon as you discover the problem. Tell them that you are requesting a chargeback under the special rules of the Fair Credit Billing Act. When requesting a chargeback for a defective good or service, you are not required to file within 60 days, as you are when requesting a correction of a billing error under the Fair Credit Reporting Act. However, you should contact the credit card company and request a chargeback as soon as possible.
In your letter, include your account number, the specific amount on the statement that you are declining to pay, and the steps you've already taken to try to settle the dispute. You're allowed to withhold payment only on the unpaid balance of the disputed item at the time you first told the merchant or credit card issuer about the problem.

Generally, credit card issuers try to help consumers in a disputed transaction. Even if you already paid your bill before you discovered the problem, most credit card issuers will still consider your request for a chargeback.

The credit card company will contact the merchant to investigate the dispute. If the dispute is resolved in your favor, you wont be required to pay the credit card company for the merchandise, and the charge will never reappear on your statement. However, a merchant can protest your chargeback request. It is important to realize that the merchant has the right under the law to try to collect from you directly or take you to court, even if your card issuer grants the chargeback.
If the merchant protests your chargeback request and after investigation by the credit card company your request is denied, you can be charged interest on the unpaid amount, although some credit cards may waive the interest.

Good luck !


----------



## DMGeurts

nannye said:


> Can anyone recommend a top to go with an Insa skirt?
> I really like the tops I see with that little ruffle at the bottom, always seems to fit nicely with it.
> Thanks
> Erin



I really love the smocked type corset tops with the peasant shirt under it...  They look so cute with the Insa...  Not sure where  you can get a pattern for the smocked corset top?  But I think the peasant shirt that's put under it is from the portrait peasant pattern?  For all I know - it's not even those two patterns put together?  I just love how it looks together though.



nannye said:


> Omg, I'm going to need to buy you all something by the time my trip is over!
> I have a question (sorry!) There are a couple of complex appliques I'd like to try, however I don't want to do them on my dress in case I screw up. I'd like to do them separately then attach them afterwards. How do I do this? Should I just applique them on a separate material, say white, then cut them out? Cutting as close to the satin stitching as possible. Then do I just put them on the dress and re-stitch the satin stitching around the edges?
> 
> THANK YOU!



I do not recommend that you stitch them on a piece of fabric first - the fabric will fray and it just won't look right when you wash it.  Most people use felt - and I agree that's the way to go...  but make sure you leave a nicely cut border around it, and don't trim right up to the applique stitching - otherwise it looks a little wonky.  

D~  <--- who is waaaaay behind here, again.


----------



## NiniMorris

There is obviously something in the air!  I have not updated with my tales of woe about my Brother repairman...mainly because I am still so mad I can't type more than a bit before I have to stop!

Some of you may remember that my Brother repair man...about an hour and 45 minutes away...is a jerk!  He super glued my bobbin tension screw because he told me I shouldn't be messing with it!

I have a total of 4 Brother machines, including two 770s.  They are workhorses...but can be a bit finicky.  My new $500 sewing machine was sewing fine for 3 months...then all of a sudden it stopped doing button holes.  It appeared to be a computer issue...because it would sew a zig zag with no problem, it would sew a straight seam with no problem, but when you tried the button hole, it would do the straight seam...then when it got to the zig zag portion it stayed in one spot and sewed until it made a birds nest...

On Memorial Day I decided it was time to call Brother...since it was a holiday, I waited until Tuesday morning to call... after 45 minutes they told me to take it in to the repair man.  I took it Wednesday morning and dropped it off.

While during the check in process, the lady (owner's mom?) told me I had voided the warranty by using Coats N Clark thread... and I told her there was no such clause in the warranty.  (so from this conversation it is clear that I brought it in because of warranty work.)  I left with her the sheet I took my notes from the conversation with Brother...including time of call and who I spoke with. (I honestly can not remember if there was a claim number on the paper or not...because I forgot to make a copy of it!)  Leaving that paper makes it clear I had spoken to Brother)

When I get the call on Monday that it was ready, they told me it would be $89.95.  I said...wait a minute it should be warranty work.  Nope, they have no record of it being warranty work, and since I didn't buy it from them they would not do warranty work!  I reminded her that I had already brought in one machine that I did not buy from them for warranty work, she changed her tune and said I had to bring in my receipt and they would see what they could do...

Well, I did not have to bring in a receipt last time, but it only took a second to print out another copy of the receipt so off we went.

We were lucky...Husband was driving and it only took an hour and a half.  When I came in they said there was no record of warranty work, and even if it was it would not have been covered...because it was ...USER ERROR!

It went down hill from there!

The fact that it worked fine for dozens of button holes before deciding to stop...it was my fault because I was too 'stupid' (yes, he used that word) to understand how to work a computerized machine, and he did not have time to give me basic sewing lessons!

There were threats of him calling the police on me (remember hubby and kids are in the car...and he IS a policeman!) He insinuated that I was going to 'steal' my machine back from him.  He made comments that there is not a single notation that it was warranty work on his paperwork.  If he had known it was warranty work he would have never started on it...because he 'knew' it was user error!  Unfortunately for him...his employee/mother was standing there and I reminded her about the comment with the thread...and she admitted I had said something about warranty (but she couldn't remember the details) and she must have forgotten to write that down.

At this point...he walked away screaming at me.

I refused to leave.  I told them I would wait until. I got satisfaction.  (at this point, I would have settled for paying half the price and accepted an apology.  I did not tell him this)

I stood at the counter for a good thirty minutes, then a customer walked in.  She was paying for a large purchase of software.  I did not say anything to her...I did not move from my spot...but the owner came out and told me he was on the phone with Brother trying to resolve my problem and walked away.

After the customer left, the owner came back and said Brother had no record of my ever calling them...I told him the date and time of call and who I had spoken to (which I had remembered...I called at 9 on Tuesday and the person I spoke to had the same name as my daughter...Amanda.)  He kept saying I was lying...I repeated time, date and person I spoke with.  Three times.

After another 15 minutes he came back and said I was lucky...Brother was going to pay the warranty claim... and he was doing this out of the 'goodness' of his heart!

I believe I might have said something about he was the one that was lucky but don't really remember...but I waited for HIM to hand ME the machine and left.

I will not be back there...even if he is the only repair man left in the world!

I will be writing my complaint to Brother later today.  

This man is known in the area to be a jerk.  Earlier in the spring we were looking at the 6 needle...and for the second time in two years he managed to convince my husband not to buy from him.... and my husband is pretty easy going and level headed in things like this.nyway...that is a short syopsis of my experience with repair on machines.

Will it prevent me from buying another Brother...no.  Will it prevent me from ever walking into his establishment again?  YES!



Nini
(who is going back to the  job of draining the pool so I can clean and refill sometime today!)


Oh forgot to say...I still haven't turned the machine on to see if it is working yet!


----------



## disneychic2

Oh my gosh, you ladies with your nasty service people! Jen, I sincerely hope you get your money back for your machine. No worries if you then get a babylock since that's what I have and PES is the format used on those machines too.

Nini, I don't know how that guy stays in business. Calling you stupid?? What a jerk! I hope when you get around to using your machine it works fine. I don't know, but I would have been tempted to have DH wear his uniform completel with weapon and just stand there while you dealt with the donkey's behind. Just sayin'.

I hope you guys both get resolution. And soon!!



darnheather said:


> Is it possible to find Disney themed knit fabric that isn't insanely expensive?  My local Walmart carries Disney quilters cotton but I can't seem to find knits except online that are around $25 a yard.  Um, I could buy the pj's already made at that price.  Might have to just go with solid and embroider something small on them.
> 
> Would flannel shorts be ridiculous?



I have never seen knit Disney fabric in the stores. Doesn't mean it isn't there, but I think embroidering something on plain material would work just as well. I don't think flannel shorts would be ridiculous at all.



4HppyCamprs said:


> It is a old machine. It took me weeks to find a manual and it is not precisely right because it is a
> Machine that was rebranded for sale in department stores (spiegal in this case) I believe it is a Morse machine. The style is the same in areas such as the reverse button. I exercised all my data mining skills to get this far. It is a combo machine of a sort. There is a dial that sets for embroidery, silk or normal. It has a button on top that releases tension on the needle so you can move things around. When you switch to emb. It drops the feed dogs for the fabric. It says ligh weight but is made of automobile aluminum lol. I love my machine  this hoop business is confusing though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I have no solutions for you, but hope someone on here does. It sounds like an interesting machine. Good luck!


----------



## nannye

goteamwood said:


> Are you looking for a t-shirt with a ruffle bottom? Or a pattern to make one? If it's a t-shirt, I LOVE ARBBlanks.com for girly shirts. They only come in white for now, but they have a ruffle bottom one and a puff sleeve. They are great quality shirts and ship fast (though not sure about Canada.) If you want to MAKE a shirt w/ a ruffle, maybe a peasant? I did a Carla C Portrait Peasant for under one of my Irelyn dresses and added a ruffle to the bottom of the shirt, it was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Felt? I think when you see the design with a border they are done on felt. I think it is a very divisive issue in the embroidery world though to felt or not to felt.
> --
> And for those who have tried to help with my machine woes, I tried all your suggestions, the panty hose, the bobbin thing, etc. Here is where we are at right now. Met yesterday with the manager who poopooed the stabilizer, my designs, my thread, my bobbins and my methods. Blamed all of the issues I am having on all of the above. (never mind that this is the method and consumables that have been working for me for possibly a thousand shirts?) I sat down with her for a half hour and of course the thread did not break even once. I brought all my own stuff, and did 3 built-in designs. When I suggested I test of of my designs, she said that she doesn't trust my designs so that wouldn't be a good test and that I just need to buy their stabilizer since I am doing it wrong, and I need to take classes. Also, I needed to buy a thread stand and that would solve all my thread issues. $10 thread stand and I went home, set back up this a.m. and same issue. Thread breaks ALL THE TIME, like every 20-50 stitches. I called back and said that I would be driving to the store, with my two 3-year-olds, and we would NOT be leaving until they either return my machine for a full refund or fix it while I wait. An hour drive later, the 3 of us came in, we were there about 5 minutes, and despite my kids actually listening to me and sitting quietly on the floor not getting into anything, another lady kept giving us the stink eye and actually came up and said "it's not much fun in here, maybe you can wait outside in the parking lot, there's a picnic table." So yeah, they asked us to wait outside in the parking lot. Which we did since it was a reasonably nice day. They buffed the throat plate, since I had found a snag with my pantyhose, and I tested one of my designs there, and it stitched about 7 minutes straight, so I, stupidly, thought it was fixed. Got home and THE SAME EXACT ISSUE. I went out and bought new stabilizer, just in case that was really the issue... Of course it wasn't. I have wound my own bobbins using the bobbins that came with the machine, used my pre-wound (I am half way thru a 144 box, so 70 something have been fine) tried a dozen different needles, different packages of needles, every brand of thread I have, every one of 4 different stabilizers I have, including the tear-away that came with the machine and w/ and w/o the thread stand. Same issue. It broke 7 times in 900 stitches of the built-in design that was all straight stitching. I have shed so many tears over this and I am so insanely stressed. I have also talked to Brother directly, and ironically they called back while my kids and I were sitting the parking lot waiting. The lady I spoke with was incredibly frustrated at how I have been treated and offered to allow me to send it in for repair, but the thing weighs like 60 lbs and would cost a fortune to ship. (not that driving back and forth 3 hours round trip has not already cost that in gas!)
> So I am not sure what else to do, I filed a complaint this morning with BBB and my letters to Brother Corp, the owner of the sewing store and the BBB are stamped and will go out in tomorrows mail. (I needed up update them but spent all of today either in my car or in the stupid sewing store parking lot...)
> 
> So IF I manage to get them to take back the machine, I will need to find a comparable machine. I looked at the Babylock Unity/Symphony (I think) at the expo, and decided, rather poorly I guess, to go with the Brother because the nearest service center was closer, boy was that dumb. (though no fault of Brother, and I loved the machine until the past 10 days.) Almost all my files are PES files, of course a lot come with all the formats. And I have Embrilliance which will let me convert. I know it's probably premature since it seems only an act of congress will get these people to budge on their return policy of nothing is returnable. But has anyone converted files without issues? I assume if the software saves as there should not be any noticeable difference? I have 600+ 8claws fonts ALL PES. For now, though I am a week and a half behind on all my etsy orders, and spent most of this evening sizing down the handful I had designed for the larger hoop so I can at least use my little machine. I just know staying w/ brother ties me to this place and I loathe the idea of setting foot in there again...



OMG Seriously what the hell. okay seems dumb, BUT have you tried it on a different table at home? I'm sure you probably have, that would just be the only difference I could see between the store and home. How extremely frustrating to be in this situation! I'm so sorry!

I want a pattern to make a shirt. It has to be a bit more of a fitted shirt I guess. I'll check out the peasant thanks! I'll check out those blanks too for shirts. nice shirts are hit and miss. Old navy had nice ones for a while with little capped sleeves and now they just have plain ones  

Hmmm I was hoping there was an option other than the felt. I am really not a fan of the felt look.  





DMGeurts said:


> I really love the smocked type corset tops with the peasant shirt under it...  They look so cute with the Insa...  Not sure where  you can get a pattern for the smocked corset top?  But I think the peasant shirt that's put under it is from the portrait peasant pattern?  For all I know - it's not even those two patterns put together?  I just love how it looks together though.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not recommend that you stitch them on a piece of fabric first - the fabric will fray and it just won't look right when you wash it.  Most people use felt - and I agree that's the way to go...  but make sure you leave a nicely cut border around it, and don't trim right up to the applique stitching - otherwise it looks a little wonky.
> 
> D~  <--- who is waaaaay behind here, again.



Thanks D, I'll look at the portrait pesant for sure. I'm not a fan of the felt look   I was hoping there was another option, I'm terrified of something screwing up while stitching. I'll be doing the epcot world showcase dress with all the mickey head flags on the bottom and duffy with the balloons at the bottom too, so it's not as easily done  I worry one will screw up and I'll have to scrap the whole BIG skirt



NiniMorris said:


> There is obviously something in the air!  I have not updated with my tales of woe about my Brother repairman...mainly because I am still so mad I can't type more than a bit before I have to stop!
> 
> Some of you may remember that my Brother repair man...about an hour and 45 minutes away...is a jerk!  He super glued my bobbin tension screw because he told me I shouldn't be messing with it!
> 
> I have a total of 4 Brother machines, including two 770s.  They are workhorses...but can be a bit finicky.  My new $500 sewing machine was sewing fine for 3 months...then all of a sudden it stopped doing button holes.  It appeared to be a computer issue...because it would sew a zig zag with no problem, it would sew a straight seam with no problem, but when you tried the button hole, it would do the straight seam...then when it got to the zig zag portion it stayed in one spot and sewed until it made a birds nest...
> 
> On Memorial Day I decided it was time to call Brother...since it was a holiday, I waited until Tuesday morning to call... after 45 minutes they told me to take it in to the repair man.  I took it Wednesday morning and dropped it off.
> 
> While during the check in process, the lady (owner's mom?) told me I had voided the warranty by using Coats N Clark thread... and I told her there was no such clause in the warranty.  (so from this conversation it is clear that I brought it in because of warranty work.)  I left with her the sheet I took my notes from the conversation with Brother...including time of call and who I spoke with. (I honestly can not remember if there was a claim number on the paper or not...because I forgot to make a copy of it!)  Leaving that paper makes it clear I had spoken to Brother)
> 
> When I get the call on Monday that it was ready, they told me it would be $89.95.  I said...wait a minute it should be warranty work.  Nope, they have no record of it being warranty work, and since I didn't buy it from them they would not do warranty work!  I reminded her that I had already brought in one machine that I did not buy from them for warranty work, she changed her tune and said I had to bring in my receipt and they would see what they could do...
> 
> Well, I did not have to bring in a receipt last time, but it only took a second to print out another copy of the receipt so off we went.
> 
> We were lucky...Husband was driving and it only took an hour and a half.  When I came in they said there was no record of warranty work, and even if it was it would not have been covered...because it was ...USER ERROR!
> 
> It went down hill from there!
> 
> The fact that it worked fine for dozens of button holes before deciding to stop...it was my fault because I was too 'stupid' (yes, he used that word) to understand how to work a computerized machine, and he did not have time to give me basic sewing lessons!
> 
> There were threats of him calling the police on me (remember hubby and kids are in the car...and he IS a policeman!) He insinuated that I was going to 'steal' my machine back from him.  He made comments that there is not a single notation that it was warranty work on his paperwork.  If he had known it was warranty work he would have never started on it...because he 'knew' it was user error!  Unfortunately for him...his employee/mother was standing there and I reminded her about the comment with the thread...and she admitted I had said something about warranty (but she couldn't remember the details) and she must have forgotten to write that down.
> 
> At this point...he walked away screaming at me.
> 
> I refused to leave.  I told them I would wait until. I got satisfaction.  (at this point, I would have settled for paying half the price and accepted an apology.  I did not tell him this)
> 
> I stood at the counter for a good thirty minutes, then a customer walked in.  She was paying for a large purchase of software.  I did not say anything to her...I did not move from my spot...but the owner came out and told me he was on the phone with Brother trying to resolve my problem and walked away.
> 
> After the customer left, the owner came back and said Brother had no record of my ever calling them...I told him the date and time of call and who I had spoken to (which I had remembered...I called at 9 on Tuesday and the person I spoke to had the same name as my daughter...Amanda.)  He kept saying I was lying...I repeated time, date and person I spoke with.  Three times.
> 
> After another 15 minutes he came back and said I was lucky...Brother was going to pay the warranty claim... and he was doing this out of the 'goodness' of his heart!
> 
> I believe I might have said something about he was the one that was lucky but don't really remember...but I waited for HIM to hand ME the machine and left.
> 
> I will not be back there...even if he is the only repair man left in the world!
> 
> I will be writing my complaint to Brother later today.
> 
> This man is known in the area to be a jerk.  Earlier in the spring we were looking at the 6 needle...and for the second time in two years he managed to convince my husband not to buy from him.... and my husband is pretty easy going and level headed in things like this.nyway...that is a short syopsis of my experience with repair on machines.
> 
> Will it prevent me from buying another Brother...no.  Will it prevent me from ever walking into his establishment again?  YES!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini
> (who is going back to the  job of draining the pool so I can clean and refill sometime today!)
> 
> 
> Oh forgot to say...I still haven't turned the machine on to see if it is working yet!



This is insane!


----------



## NiniMorris

My machine is NOT working!

Yuck...

Nini


----------



## Iamthequeen

I am so sorry to hear of all your problems with your machines and the poor service at your repair places. That is just unexcusable!

I just know that if/when I need to take my 770 in for servicing that the repair guy is going to give me a hard time.  He told me that the biggest differences between the 770 and the 780D is that the 770 did not have a USB port - WRONG!  He wanted me to buy the 780D from him - that's the dealer's version of the 770 - and it comes with built in Disney designs.  Those are the only differences between the 2 machines - oh and the extra $400 the 780 would have cost.  I, at least have an alternative repair place about 40 minutes away if I choose to go there.

Erin - why not make a border for your skirt that you can stitch the designs on?  It might be easier to stitch and you would not have to trash the entire skirt if you make a mistake you can't fix.  I would just cut the skirt a bit shorter and use the bottom part of the skirt pattern to cut out a wide border for the bottom part of the skirt.  If the pattern has side seams or a back seam  that makes it even easier to replace one section if you need to.


----------



## nowellsl

Oh my gosh, I feel so bad for you guys trying to get your machines fixed!  That is just terrible!  I hope you both find some sort of resolution soon!  I would be beside myself 


Nini - Brother should send you a postage paid label to send your machine in for warranty work due to all the trouble you've had!  Is this place one of their autorized service centers?


----------



## darnheather

Erin, you could also do the patchwork look so that you sew on different squares of fabric each of the embroiders and then sew them together for the bottom of the skirt.  If the designer has good reviews I wouldn't worry too much though.  I usually only have problems with freebies.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

NiniMorris said:


> My machine is NOT working!
> 
> Yuck...
> 
> Nini



I am so sorry. Have you contacted the
Better business bureau?? They can help too. Your repairman is unbelievable. Wowsa!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## NiniMorris

He is an authorized repair/service person and I have sent a letter of complaint to Brother.  I don't have time to sit on the phone right now, so that will go on my list for tomorrow.

Now if I can just figure out why my pool is cloudy... I will be happy-ish!

Nini


----------



## goteamwood

NiniMorris said:


> There is obviously something in the air!  I have not updated with my tales of woe about my Brother repairman...mainly because I am still so mad I can't type more than a bit before I have to stop!
> 
> Some of you may remember that my Brother repair man...about an hour and 45 minutes away...is a jerk!  He super glued my bobbin tension screw because he told me I shouldn't be messing with it!
> 
> I have a total of 4 Brother machines, including two 770s.  They are workhorses...but can be a bit finicky.  My new $500 sewing machine was sewing fine for 3 months...then all of a sudden it stopped doing button holes.  It appeared to be a computer issue...because it would sew a zig zag with no problem, it would sew a straight seam with no problem, but when you tried the button hole, it would do the straight seam...then when it got to the zig zag portion it stayed in one spot and sewed until it made a birds nest...
> 
> On Memorial Day I decided it was time to call Brother...since it was a holiday, I waited until Tuesday morning to call... after 45 minutes they told me to take it in to the repair man.  I took it Wednesday morning and dropped it off.
> 
> While during the check in process, the lady (owner's mom?) told me I had voided the warranty by using Coats N Clark thread... and I told her there was no such clause in the warranty.  (so from this conversation it is clear that I brought it in because of warranty work.)  I left with her the sheet I took my notes from the conversation with Brother...including time of call and who I spoke with. (I honestly can not remember if there was a claim number on the paper or not...because I forgot to make a copy of it!)  Leaving that paper makes it clear I had spoken to Brother)
> 
> When I get the call on Monday that it was ready, they told me it would be $89.95.  I said...wait a minute it should be warranty work.  Nope, they have no record of it being warranty work, and since I didn't buy it from them they would not do warranty work!  I reminded her that I had already brought in one machine that I did not buy from them for warranty work, she changed her tune and said I had to bring in my receipt and they would see what they could do...
> 
> Well, I did not have to bring in a receipt last time, but it only took a second to print out another copy of the receipt so off we went.
> 
> We were lucky...Husband was driving and it only took an hour and a half.  When I came in they said there was no record of warranty work, and even if it was it would not have been covered...because it was ...USER ERROR!
> 
> It went down hill from there!
> 
> The fact that it worked fine for dozens of button holes before deciding to stop...it was my fault because I was too 'stupid' (yes, he used that word) to understand how to work a computerized machine, and he did not have time to give me basic sewing lessons!
> 
> There were threats of him calling the police on me (remember hubby and kids are in the car...and he IS a policeman!) He insinuated that I was going to 'steal' my machine back from him.  He made comments that there is not a single notation that it was warranty work on his paperwork.  If he had known it was warranty work he would have never started on it...because he 'knew' it was user error!  Unfortunately for him...his employee/mother was standing there and I reminded her about the comment with the thread...and she admitted I had said something about warranty (but she couldn't remember the details) and she must have forgotten to write that down.
> 
> At this point...he walked away screaming at me.
> 
> I refused to leave.  I told them I would wait until. I got satisfaction.  (at this point, I would have settled for paying half the price and accepted an apology.  I did not tell him this)
> 
> I stood at the counter for a good thirty minutes, then a customer walked in.  She was paying for a large purchase of software.  I did not say anything to her...I did not move from my spot...but the owner came out and told me he was on the phone with Brother trying to resolve my problem and walked away.
> 
> After the customer left, the owner came back and said Brother had no record of my ever calling them...I told him the date and time of call and who I had spoken to (which I had remembered...I called at 9 on Tuesday and the person I spoke to had the same name as my daughter...Amanda.)  He kept saying I was lying...I repeated time, date and person I spoke with.  Three times.
> 
> After another 15 minutes he came back and said I was lucky...Brother was going to pay the warranty claim... and he was doing this out of the 'goodness' of his heart!
> 
> I believe I might have said something about he was the one that was lucky but don't really remember...but I waited for HIM to hand ME the machine and left.
> 
> I will not be back there...even if he is the only repair man left in the world!
> 
> I will be writing my complaint to Brother later today.
> 
> This man is known in the area to be a jerk.  Earlier in the spring we were looking at the 6 needle...and for the second time in two years he managed to convince my husband not to buy from him.... and my husband is pretty easy going and level headed in things like this.nyway...that is a short syopsis of my experience with repair on machines.
> 
> Will it prevent me from buying another Brother...no.  Will it prevent me from ever walking into his establishment again?  YES!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini
> (who is going back to the  job of draining the pool so I can clean and refill sometime today!)
> 
> 
> Oh forgot to say...I still haven't turned the machine on to see if it is working yet!


OMG it's an epidemic. I was so upset last night after trying again, and not even getting 30 stitches in a row that I was literally sobbing, telling my husband that I want to close down my little business and I can't deal with the stress. I think you absolutely SHOULD write to Brother. I mailed 3 letters today, to the shop owner, the BBB and Brother Corp Customer Relations. I don't know what else to do, honestly, I can't use the machine, and I have 12 outstanding orders, some almost 2 weeks old, that I haven't been able to do because I have spent so much time in the car and at that stupid store! I am SO upset. I financed the machine zero % interest, knowing I could easily pay it off in a year w/ the income from my etsy shop, but since I can't actually MAKE anything I can't actually pay for it, which is a little heartbreaking.



darnheather said:


> Is it possible to find Disney themed knit fabric that isn't insanely expensive?  My local Walmart carries Disney quilters cotton but I can't seem to find knits except online that are around $25 a yard.  Um, I could buy the pj's already made at that price.  Might have to just go with solid and embroider something small on them.
> 
> Would flannel shorts be ridiculous?


Thefabricfairy.com has some disney knits, under $10/yard. I only saw Minnie, Pooh, Bambi and maybe a couple others. But flannel shorts aren't that weird, my husband has flannel boxers...



nannye said:


> OMG Seriously what the hell. okay seems dumb, BUT have you tried it on a different table at home? I'm sure you probably have, that would just be the only difference I could see between the store and home. How extremely frustrating to be in this situation! I'm so sorry!
> 
> I want a pattern to make a shirt. It has to be a bit more of a fitted shirt I guess. I'll check out the peasant thanks! I'll check out those blanks too for shirts. nice shirts are hit and miss. Old navy had nice ones for a while with little capped sleeves and now they just have plain ones
> 
> Hmmm I was hoping there was an option other than the felt. I am really not a fan of the felt look.
> 
> This is insane!


I am not too much into the felt look either. I messed up a panel of a grace dress w/ an embroidery and had to cut it out and will need to replace it, just keep putting it off. 
I will try the other desk, but the one I have it on it's been on for more than a month. I am willing to try anything that means I don't have to go back to that terrible place. It's still not working but I couldn't spend a whole day for a 3rd time this week going to that store, I have other things to do like try to take care of my kids. Hoping the letters I sent get to someone who can help me. 



Iamthequeen said:


> I am so sorry to hear of all your problems with your machines and the poor service at your repair places. That is just unexcusable!
> 
> I just know that if/when I need to take my 770 in for servicing that the repair guy is going to give me a hard time.  He told me that the biggest differences between the 770 and the 780D is that the 770 did not have a USB port - WRONG!  He wanted me to buy the 780D from him - that's the dealer's version of the 770 - and it comes with built in Disney designs.  Those are the only differences between the 2 machines - oh and the extra $400 the 780 would have cost.  I, at least have an alternative repair place about 40 minutes away if I choose to go there.


I had a similar discussion about the 780 vs 770 and was told the 770 was awful and I NEEDED the Disney designs since I have kids. Um, no thanks, I have lots of sources for WAY better designs. 



nowellsl said:


> Oh my gosh, I feel so bad for you guys trying to get your machines fixed!  That is just terrible!  I hope you both find some sort of resolution soon!  I would be beside myself
> 
> 
> Nini - Brother should send you a postage paid label to send your machine in for warranty work due to all the trouble you've had!  Is this place one of their autorized service centers?


Yesterday when I was sitting in the parking lot w/ my two 3-year-olds and Brother Corp Service called me back, she said I could do mail in service but they only cover shipping back to me, I would have to pay to ship it to them, which would be a fortune. Even for warranty work.


----------



## disfamof7

I just discovered this thread and I have to say I am absolutely addicted already!!!  What amazing ideas on here!!!!  I can't wait to try some of these ideas but obviously some of you have much more experience sewing than I do! So I'll gladly accept any tips you may have to give a newbie at sewing

Thanks for the wonderful thread!


----------



## DMGeurts

Just in case you missed this posted on FB, her PTR or my PTR...

Chiara just texted me and asked me to let you all know that she is having her baby tonight, her C section is scheduled for 9:30pm Eastern time.

I don't know any details other than that, but I do believe that prayers for both her and the baby would be coveted.

D~


----------



## darnheather

@goteamwood Thanks!  I'll check over there.


----------



## ivey_family

Erin - here's a free peasant top pattern that is more slim than the Scientific Seamstress Portrait Peasant.  I suspect that's what many boutique types use under those corset style tops.

http://contentm.mkt2178.com/lp/814/...tegory-_-crhdqtr-_-Free DL CK Peasant Dress


Prayers for Chiara!  How exciting!

Regards,
C.


----------



## PurpleEars

4HppyCamprs said:


> Hiya all I am back with another question. My machine does free hand embroidery and I got a foot for it for christmas and now that summer is here (sorta) I have some time to mess with this feature, the issue is looking through the directions for setting up the machine for embroidery it says I need a hoop. I am not sure what kind of hoop they are talking or where to get one. I know they have the hoops for machine embroidery like the brother hoops but I am not sure if that will work for this machine. Any advice on what kind of hoop they are talking about?



I am not sure what they are talking about - it may help if you can post a picture of the machine.




nannye said:


> Omg, I'm going to need to buy you all something by the time my trip is over!
> I have a question (sorry!) There are a couple of complex appliques I'd like to try, however I don't want to do them on my dress in case I screw up. I'd like to do them separately then attach them afterwards. How do I do this? Should I just applique them on a separate material, say white, then cut them out? Cutting as close to the satin stitching as possible. Then do I just put them on the dress and re-stitch the satin stitching around the edges?
> 
> THANK YOU!



I would suggest felt too but you said you don't like the felt look. How about doing them as "patches"?



goteamwood said:


> And for those who have tried to help with my machine woes, I tried all your suggestions, the panty hose, the bobbin thing, etc. Here is where we are at right now. Met yesterday with the manager who poopooed the stabilizer, my designs, my thread, my bobbins and my methods. Blamed all of the issues I am having on all of the above. (never mind that this is the method and consumables that have been working for me for possibly a thousand shirts?) I sat down with her for a half hour and of course the thread did not break even once. I brought all my own stuff, and did 3 built-in designs. When I suggested I test of of my designs, she said that she doesn't trust my designs so that wouldn't be a good test and that I just need to buy their stabilizer since I am doing it wrong, and I need to take classes. Also, I needed to buy a thread stand and that would solve all my thread issues. $10 thread stand and I went home, set back up this a.m. and same issue. Thread breaks ALL THE TIME, like every 20-50 stitches. I called back and said that I would be driving to the store, with my two 3-year-olds, and we would NOT be leaving until they either return my machine for a full refund or fix it while I wait. An hour drive later, the 3 of us came in, we were there about 5 minutes, and despite my kids actually listening to me and sitting quietly on the floor not getting into anything, another lady kept giving us the stink eye and actually came up and said "it's not much fun in here, maybe you can wait outside in the parking lot, there's a picnic table." So yeah, they asked us to wait outside in the parking lot. Which we did since it was a reasonably nice day. They buffed the throat plate, since I had found a snag with my pantyhose, and I tested one of my designs there, and it stitched about 7 minutes straight, so I, stupidly, thought it was fixed. Got home and THE SAME EXACT ISSUE. I went out and bought new stabilizer, just in case that was really the issue... Of course it wasn't. I have wound my own bobbins using the bobbins that came with the machine, used my pre-wound (I am half way thru a 144 box, so 70 something have been fine) tried a dozen different needles, different packages of needles, every brand of thread I have, every one of 4 different stabilizers I have, including the tear-away that came with the machine and w/ and w/o the thread stand. Same issue. It broke 7 times in 900 stitches of the built-in design that was all straight stitching. I have shed so many tears over this and I am so insanely stressed. I have also talked to Brother directly, and ironically they called back while my kids and I were sitting the parking lot waiting. The lady I spoke with was incredibly frustrated at how I have been treated and offered to allow me to send it in for repair, but the thing weighs like 60 lbs and would cost a fortune to ship. (not that driving back and forth 3 hours round trip has not already cost that in gas!)
> So I am not sure what else to do, I filed a complaint this morning with BBB and my letters to Brother Corp, the owner of the sewing store and the BBB are stamped and will go out in tomorrows mail. (I needed up update them but spent all of today either in my car or in the stupid sewing store parking lot...)
> 
> So IF I manage to get them to take back the machine, I will need to find a comparable machine. I looked at the Babylock Unity/Symphony (I think) at the expo, and decided, rather poorly I guess, to go with the Brother because the nearest service center was closer, boy was that dumb. (though no fault of Brother, and I loved the machine until the past 10 days.) Almost all my files are PES files, of course a lot come with all the formats. And I have Embrilliance which will let me convert. I know it's probably premature since it seems only an act of congress will get these people to budge on their return policy of nothing is returnable. But has anyone converted files without issues? I assume if the software saves as there should not be any noticeable difference? I have 600+ 8claws fonts ALL PES. For now, though I am a week and a half behind on all my etsy orders, and spent most of this evening sizing down the handful I had designed for the larger hoop so I can at least use my little machine. I just know staying w/ brother ties me to this place and I loathe the idea of setting foot in there again...



Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that! I think a Babylock would take PES files if you decide to go that route.



NiniMorris said:


> There is obviously something in the air!  I have not updated with my tales of woe about my Brother repairman...mainly because I am still so mad I can't type more than a bit before I have to stop!
> 
> Some of you may remember that my Brother repair man...about an hour and 45 minutes away...is a jerk!  He super glued my bobbin tension screw because he told me I shouldn't be messing with it!
> 
> I have a total of 4 Brother machines, including two 770s.  They are workhorses...but can be a bit finicky.  My new $500 sewing machine was sewing fine for 3 months...then all of a sudden it stopped doing button holes.  It appeared to be a computer issue...because it would sew a zig zag with no problem, it would sew a straight seam with no problem, but when you tried the button hole, it would do the straight seam...then when it got to the zig zag portion it stayed in one spot and sewed until it made a birds nest...
> 
> On Memorial Day I decided it was time to call Brother...since it was a holiday, I waited until Tuesday morning to call... after 45 minutes they told me to take it in to the repair man.  I took it Wednesday morning and dropped it off.
> 
> While during the check in process, the lady (owner's mom?) told me I had voided the warranty by using Coats N Clark thread... and I told her there was no such clause in the warranty.  (so from this conversation it is clear that I brought it in because of warranty work.)  I left with her the sheet I took my notes from the conversation with Brother...including time of call and who I spoke with. (I honestly can not remember if there was a claim number on the paper or not...because I forgot to make a copy of it!)  Leaving that paper makes it clear I had spoken to Brother)
> 
> When I get the call on Monday that it was ready, they told me it would be $89.95.  I said...wait a minute it should be warranty work.  Nope, they have no record of it being warranty work, and since I didn't buy it from them they would not do warranty work!  I reminded her that I had already brought in one machine that I did not buy from them for warranty work, she changed her tune and said I had to bring in my receipt and they would see what they could do...
> 
> Well, I did not have to bring in a receipt last time, but it only took a second to print out another copy of the receipt so off we went.
> 
> We were lucky...Husband was driving and it only took an hour and a half.  When I came in they said there was no record of warranty work, and even if it was it would not have been covered...because it was ...USER ERROR!
> 
> It went down hill from there!
> 
> The fact that it worked fine for dozens of button holes before deciding to stop...it was my fault because I was too 'stupid' (yes, he used that word) to understand how to work a computerized machine, and he did not have time to give me basic sewing lessons!
> 
> There were threats of him calling the police on me (remember hubby and kids are in the car...and he IS a policeman!) He insinuated that I was going to 'steal' my machine back from him.  He made comments that there is not a single notation that it was warranty work on his paperwork.  If he had known it was warranty work he would have never started on it...because he 'knew' it was user error!  Unfortunately for him...his employee/mother was standing there and I reminded her about the comment with the thread...and she admitted I had said something about warranty (but she couldn't remember the details) and she must have forgotten to write that down.
> 
> At this point...he walked away screaming at me.
> 
> I refused to leave.  I told them I would wait until. I got satisfaction.  (at this point, I would have settled for paying half the price and accepted an apology.  I did not tell him this)
> 
> I stood at the counter for a good thirty minutes, then a customer walked in.  She was paying for a large purchase of software.  I did not say anything to her...I did not move from my spot...but the owner came out and told me he was on the phone with Brother trying to resolve my problem and walked away.
> 
> After the customer left, the owner came back and said Brother had no record of my ever calling them...I told him the date and time of call and who I had spoken to (which I had remembered...I called at 9 on Tuesday and the person I spoke to had the same name as my daughter...Amanda.)  He kept saying I was lying...I repeated time, date and person I spoke with.  Three times.
> 
> After another 15 minutes he came back and said I was lucky...Brother was going to pay the warranty claim... and he was doing this out of the 'goodness' of his heart!
> 
> I believe I might have said something about he was the one that was lucky but don't really remember...but I waited for HIM to hand ME the machine and left.
> 
> I will not be back there...even if he is the only repair man left in the world!
> 
> I will be writing my complaint to Brother later today.
> 
> This man is known in the area to be a jerk.  Earlier in the spring we were looking at the 6 needle...and for the second time in two years he managed to convince my husband not to buy from him.... and my husband is pretty easy going and level headed in things like this.nyway...that is a short syopsis of my experience with repair on machines.
> 
> Will it prevent me from buying another Brother...no.  Will it prevent me from ever walking into his establishment again?  YES!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini
> (who is going back to the  job of draining the pool so I can clean and refill sometime today!)
> 
> 
> Oh forgot to say...I still haven't turned the machine on to see if it is working yet!





NiniMorris said:


> My machine is NOT working!
> 
> Yuck...
> 
> Nini



I am sorry to hear that your machine saga is still going on! Perhaps we should get one of us trained to be an authorized repair technician so we don't have to deal with people who does not care about their customers!



disfamof7 said:


> I just discovered this thread and I have to say I am absolutely addicted already!!!  What amazing ideas on here!!!!  I can't wait to try some of these ideas but obviously some of you have much more experience sewing than I do! So I'll gladly accept any tips you may have to give a newbie at sewing
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful thread!



Welcome! Please share pictures of your creations!



DMGeurts said:


> Just in case you missed this posted on FB, her PTR or my PTR...
> 
> Chiara just texted me and asked me to let you all know that she is having her baby tonight, her C section is scheduled for 9:30pm Eastern time.
> 
> I don't know any details other than that, but I do believe that prayers for both her and the baby would be coveted.
> 
> D~



Thanks D for the update. I hope Chiara and baby are doing well at this point.


----------



## sewdisney

disfamof7 said:


> I just discovered this thread and I have to say I am absolutely addicted already!!!  What amazing ideas on here!!!!  I can't wait to try some of these ideas but obviously some of you have much more experience sewing than I do! So I'll gladly accept any tips you may have to give a newbie at sewing
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful thread!



Welcome!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

DMGeurts said:


> Just in case you missed this posted on FB, her PTR or my PTR...
> 
> Chiara just texted me and asked me to let you all know that she is having her baby tonight, her C section is scheduled for 9:30pm Eastern time.
> 
> I don't know any details other than that, but I do believe that prayers for both her and the baby would be coveted.
> 
> D~



Prayers

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## aboveH20

I've been lurking waiting for news about Chiara.   Thanks for posting, D.  Coincidentally I'm in Queens.  We came down for my son's girlfriend's graduation from Hunter yesterday.  I'm in Flushing.  Someone ( lovechefmick??) posted about a daughter in Astoria.  My son moved out of Astoria last month -- he's moving to Disneyland.  Whoops, I mean Los Angeles.

Prayers for Chiara!


----------



## disneychic2

Oh no, Nini!! What a headache! He's not only a jerk, but incompetent as well! Hope your pool clears up too. Time for something good to happen for you I'd say.

Jen, can you just take a day with your boys and go have some fun? I feel your frustration and heartache and wish there was something I could do to help. Maybe if you just take a day away and try not to think about it, you can face it again and finish some of your projects. Please don't close your shop. You are amazingly talented. That would be a shame. I do hope the letters you wrote will bring some help, but meanwhile, I know you will get through it somehow. Good luck.



disfamof7 said:


> I just discovered this thread and I have to say I am absolutely addicted already!!!  What amazing ideas on here!!!!  I can't wait to try some of these ideas but obviously some of you have much more experience sewing than I do! So I'll gladly accept any tips you may have to give a newbie at sewing
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful thread!



 Glad to have you here. Hope you get lots of inspiration and post pics of what you make!


----------



## luvdumbo

I have not posted on this thread actively since 2010,  I became more active in the FB group.  But FB is blocked where I am working today and I need to watch for Chiara updates!  So I am popping in on here in a really long time and hoping to get to know some of those that are new on here since 2010.


----------



## NiniMorris

I sent an email to Brother yesterday and received a response within an hour.

Today I called to speak with Brother about the issues I am still having.  After 2 phone calls and almost 2 hours on the phone, I think we have settings fixed where it will sew well enough to get the projects completed that have to be done before our trip in less than 10 days.

Apparently there may be an issue with my bobbin race.  (which is what I thought it was all along...)

While I was on the phone I did find out I am not the only one to complain about the 'repairman'.  (no surprise there!)  They have launched an investigation...totally not sure what that means, but I know I will not go back to him...regardless!

As for the pool...it is sort of meh today.  Not overly cloudy, but not clear either.  Of course since it is raining I am not going to be dealing with it...

Nini


----------



## sewmess

My heart just breaks for everyone's problems with their repair men.  Hopefully the result of the investigation by Brother will have his authorization revoked.  I can't imagine any company wanting their name associated with such a jerk, Nini.

GoteamWood, hopefully something similar will resolve with your issues as well.

If I ever get any time (darn full time manager job) I have about thirty ideas perking in my head.  Every time I iron anything I want to blow off work and sit at my embroidery - or regular sewing machine - and make something!  

I'm sorry I didn't capture the quote, but someone was asking about a free-motion hoop.  I came up with a unique and probably super silly solution for when I do embroidery type stuff on my sewing machine.  I take a hand embroidery hoop, hoop my material and then slide that under the foot.  Unorthodox, but it seems to work.

Speaking of hooping, I am totally going to try that hoop the stabilizer and then adhere or pin the fabric.  I get very annoyed trying to get the tension right when I hoop all my layers.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

sewmess said:


> My heart just breaks for everyone's problems with their repair men.  Hopefully the result of the investigation by Brother will have his authorization revoked.  I can't imagine any company wanting their name associated with such a jerk, Nini.
> 
> GoteamWood, hopefully something similar will resolve with your issues as well.
> 
> If I ever get any time (darn full time manager job) I have about thirty ideas perking in my head.  Every time I iron anything I want to blow off work and sit at my embroidery - or regular sewing machine - and make something!
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't capture the quote, but someone was asking about a free-motion hoop.  I came up with a unique and probably super silly solution for when I do embroidery type stuff on my sewing machine.  I take a hand embroidery hoop, hoop my material and then slide that under the foot.  Unorthodox, but it seems to work.
> 
> Speaking of hooping, I am totally going to try that hoop the stabilizer and then adhere or pin the fabric.  I get very annoyed trying to get the tension right when I hoop all my layers.



Thank you!!' That is what I was toying around with trying. I think it will work. I think. I am finishing up Spanish 101 and I am in a time crunch but I will post a pic of the machine when I get a moment. I am part of a vintage sewing machine board but don't frequent it much so that is why I asked here first 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## darnheather

I have two inspiration questions.

First I have this panel fabric and want to make something clothing or purse/luggage wise from it.  It's kind of on the thin side.





Second, I need inspiration for EPCOT.  I have this adorable fabric but I don't know what to do with it or even if I want to use it for EPCOT.


----------



## RMAMom

DMGeurts said:


> Just in case you missed this posted on FB, her PTR or my PTR...
> 
> Chiara just texted me and asked me to let you all know that she is having her baby tonight, her C section is scheduled for 9:30pm Eastern time.
> 
> I don't know any details other than that, but I do believe that prayers for both her and the baby would be coveted.
> 
> D~



Why do I feel like it's to early? It feels like we just found out about the pregnancy. Prayers for Chiara, Hubby and baby. I hope I am wrong about it being to soon,  pregnancy always seems to go faster when it's someone else! LOL!


----------



## goteamwood

disneychic2 said:


> Oh no, Nini!! What a headache! He's not only a jerk, but incompetent as well! Hope your pool clears up too. Time for something good to happen for you I'd say.
> 
> Jen, can you just take a day with your boys and go have some fun? I feel your frustration and heartache and wish there was something I could do to help. Maybe if you just take a day away and try not to think about it, you can face it again and finish some of your projects. Please don't close your shop. You are amazingly talented. That would be a shame. I do hope the letters you wrote will bring some help, but meanwhile, I know you will get through it somehow. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have you here. Hope you get lots of inspiration and post pics of what you make!


We have a preschooler nature thing through the county conservation district tomorrow morning and then my friend is going to come watch the kids the rest of the day so I can try to get caught up w / the smaller machine. I didn't do anything with it yesterday or today, I just can't spare the 1/2 day to drive down there to check it in again for repair. 



NiniMorris said:


> I sent an email to Brother yesterday and received a response within an hour.
> 
> Today I called to speak with Brother about the issues I am still having.  After 2 phone calls and almost 2 hours on the phone, I think we have settings fixed where it will sew well enough to get the projects completed that have to be done before our trip in less than 10 days.
> 
> Apparently there may be an issue with my bobbin race.  (which is what I thought it was all along...)
> 
> While I was on the phone I did find out I am not the only one to complain about the 'repairman'.  (no surprise there!)  They have launched an investigation...totally not sure what that means, but I know I will not go back to him...regardless!
> 
> As for the pool...it is sort of meh today.  Not overly cloudy, but not clear either.  Of course since it is raining I am not going to be dealing with it...
> 
> Nini


I am glad Brother has been responsive for you. I do have to say the two people I have talked to there have been very nice and understanding of my frustration, though there isn't a lot they can do I think other than suggest other repairs locations, which for me is not much of a solution since the two nearest places are twice as far as the already-way-too-far place I have been going. 

The sun has finally come out after a day of solid rain, so maybe the kids and I will go out and look for worms or something.


----------



## Iamthequeen

goteamwood said:


> We have a preschooler nature thing through the county conservation district tomorrow morning and then my friend is going to come watch the kids the rest of the day so I can try to get caught up w / the smaller machine. I didn't do anything with it yesterday or today, I just can't spare the 1/2 day to drive down there to check it in again for repair.
> 
> Our County Conservation District is awesome!  Though I may be biased since I know most of them through work....
> 
> I am glad Brother has been responsive for you. I do have to say the two people I have talked to there have been very nice and understanding of my frustration, though there isn't a lot they can do I think other than suggest other repairs locations, which for me is not much of a solution since the two nearest places are twice as far as the already-way-too-far place I have been going.
> 
> The sun has finally come out after a day of solid rain, so maybe the kids and I will go out and look for worms or something.


  Reminds me of the time my youngest dd asked if she could keep some worms for pets...



aboveH20 said:


> I've been lurking waiting for news about Chiara.   Thanks for posting, D.  Coincidentally I'm in Queens.  We came down for my son's girlfriend's graduation from Hunter yesterday.  I'm in Flushing.  Someone ( lovechefmick??) posted about a daughter in Astoria.  My son moved out of Astoria last month -- he's moving to Disneyland.  Whoops, I mean Los Angeles.
> 
> Prayers for Chiara!



I believe Chiara was scheduled for a C-section on June 20 - which is my youngest dd's bd.  So not too early.  She had a baby girl - that's all I know at this point.


----------



## aboveH20

Recalculating.


I went back and did some reading -- maybe should have done that first? --  and it's Iamthequeen who has a daughter in Astoria.  We drove down Astoria Blvd. on our way home today.  My son enjoyed Astoria.  He lived there for five or six years.

Continued prayers for Chiara.


----------



## PurpleEars

NiniMorris said:


> I sent an email to Brother yesterday and received a response within an hour.
> 
> Today I called to speak with Brother about the issues I am still having.  After 2 phone calls and almost 2 hours on the phone, I think we have settings fixed where it will sew well enough to get the projects completed that have to be done before our trip in less than 10 days.
> 
> Apparently there may be an issue with my bobbin race.  (which is what I thought it was all along...)
> 
> While I was on the phone I did find out I am not the only one to complain about the 'repairman'.  (no surprise there!)  They have launched an investigation...totally not sure what that means, but I know I will not go back to him...regardless!
> 
> As for the pool...it is sort of meh today.  Not overly cloudy, but not clear either.  Of course since it is raining I am not going to be dealing with it...
> 
> Nini



I am glad that Brother has been responsive to you. Now I hope they will actually DO something to get your machine up and running again!



darnheather said:


> I have two inspiration questions.
> 
> First I have this panel fabric and want to make something clothing or purse/luggage wise from it.  It's kind of on the thin side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I need inspiration for EPCOT.  I have this adorable fabric but I don't know what to do with it or even if I want to use it for EPCOT.



For the first fabric, I would suggest iron on heavy weight interfacing on the back of the fabric if you want to make a purse. For clothing, perhaps you can do an underskirt or lining?

The fabric is super cute! It may be suitable for something that lines up with "It's a Small World" theme too. I can see a skirt with that fabric.



aboveH20 said:


> Recalculating.
> 
> 
> I went back and did some reading -- maybe should have done that first? --  and it's Iamthequeen who has a daughter in Astoria.  We drove down Astoria Blvd. on our way home today.  My son enjoyed Astoria.  He lived there for five or six years.
> 
> Continued prayers for Chiara.



Cheryl - I have to say I miss having you around here. Will you be taking any trips to visit your son at LA any time soon. Perhaps you can combine it with a trip to Disneyland! 

I hope Chiara is recovering after her delivery.

On the trip planning front - today is our 180-day mark! I didn't set an alarm for the ADR's since I really did not want to get up at 3:45 on a work day. I ended up getting up at 6 (which was 8 Eastern time), tried to make reservations on line (which was not successful), and called the reservation centre. The good news is that we were able to get all the reservations we wanted within 10 minutes of our desired time.


----------



## ivey_family

I hope Chiara and baby are resting comfortably tonight!

Yay for getting all your ADRs, Flora!

Here's what I made this week with my new "name brand" fabrics.  They were really nice to work with!  I can see a new addiction in the making!    The dress is the Usha Twirl by Tikatuly and the hair bow is an in the hoop flower set from Embroidery Garden.















Regards,
C.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

darnheather said:
			
		

> I have two inspiration questions.
> 
> Second, I need inspiration for EPCOT.  I have this adorable fabric but I don't know what to do with it or even if I want to use it for EPCOT.
> http://s58.photobucket.com/user/funda62/media/Made By Me/2013/043_5184x3456.jpg.html



I thought small world as well.



			
				ivey_family said:
			
		

> I hope Chiara and baby are resting comfortably tonight!
> 
> Yay for getting all your ADRs, Flora!
> 
> Here's what I made this week with my new "name brand" fabrics.  They were really nice to work with!  I can see a new addiction in the making!    The dress is the Usha Twirl by Tikatuly and the hair bow is an in the hoop flower set from Embroidery Garden.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Love this dress, so cute!!!!!

PurpleEars.....glad to hear you got your ADRs!!!

Nini and Goteamwood.......so sorry you are having these troubles. Absolutely crazy! Scares me to ever have to take my machine in. Hope it gets resolved soon for you both. I would be in tears.


Prayers for Chiara.


----------



## Iamthequeen

aboveH20 said:


> Recalculating.
> 
> 
> I went back and did some reading -- maybe should have done that first? --  and it's Iamthequeen who has a daughter in Astoria.  We drove down Astoria Blvd. on our way home today.  My son enjoyed Astoria.  He lived there for five or six years.
> 
> Continued prayers for Chiara.



I meant to add that to my previous post.  My youngest dd lives in Astoria - she loves it there.  My oldest dd lived there for a while too, until she moved to Baltimore 2 years ago for work.


----------



## disneychic2

Flora, Yay for getting all the ADRs you wanted!!!

As for the material, I saw tote bag right away with the first one. I second Flora's suggestion of using a heavy weight interfacing. Should be really cute. And the second one sopke PJs to me, but I could also see a skirt with ruffles at the bottom. Have fun creating and be sure to post pics!

Nini, glad you're getting some satisfaction from the company. It' their rep at stake, so hopefully you'll get results.



ivey_family said:


> I hope Chiara and baby are resting comfortably tonight!
> 
> Yay for getting all your ADRs, Flora!
> 
> Here's what I made this week with my new "name brand" fabrics.  They were really nice to work with!  I can see a new addiction in the making!    The dress is the Usha Twirl by Tikatuly and the hair bow is an in the hoop flower set from Embroidery Garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



How precious!! Love the fabrics and what a cutie for a model!!! Where did you get the fabric? I love in-the-hoop projects. Almost fool proof. (when a project calls for a zipper, you still have to put it right side up...)


Hope we hear more about Chaira soon! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

ivey_family said:


> I hope Chiara and baby are resting comfortably tonight!
> 
> Yay for getting all your ADRs, Flora!
> 
> Here's what I made this week with my new "name brand" fabrics.  They were really nice to work with!  I can see a new addiction in the making!    The dress is the Usha Twirl by Tikatuly and the hair bow is an in the hoop flower set from Embroidery Garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I love this dress! I can see this on my DD  Thanks for sharing! I like the flower hair piece too. I might have to give something like that a go.


----------



## sewmess

darnheather said:


> I have two inspiration questions.
> 
> First I have this panel fabric and want to make something clothing or purse/luggage wise from it.  It's kind of on the thin side.
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I need inspiration for EPCOT.  I have this adorable fabric but I don't know what to do with it or even if I want to use it for EPCOT.



Well, a couple of people beat me to the "Heavy weight interfacing" comment for the first fabric.  Or panels on an over-skirt, maybe.

Second fabric is very cute, but I don't have any inspiration for you.  Good Luck!


----------



## rtruba

darnheather said:


> Second, I need inspiration for EPCOT.  I have this adorable fabric but I don't know what to do with it or even if I want to use it for EPCOT.




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4875094.102921.148011261883680&type=3&theater





I don't know if this worked or not, but this is what I did with similar fabric

Rebekah


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> Cheryl - I have to say I miss having you around here. Will you be taking any trips to visit your son at LA any time soon. Perhaps you can combine it with a trip to Disneyland!
> 
> On the trip planning front - today is our 180-day mark! I didn't set an alarm for the ADR's since I really did not want to get up at 3:45 on a work day. I ended up getting up at 6 (which was 8 Eastern time), tried to make reservations on line (which was not successful), and called the reservation centre. The good news is that we were able to get all the reservations we wanted within 10 minutes of our desired time.



First, thanks.  I've been doing a lot of sewing, but not a lot of Disney stuff.  I *STILL* can't get my sons interested in princess dresses.  I did make some sort-of-Disney placemats that I may post. I feel guilty posting when I haven't been commenting on other people's creations, but I love the way the placemats ended up and they may inspire someone else to use up some scraps. (That's not true, no matter how small a scrap is, it never seems to get used up).

My younger son is still in Santa Barbara but will be moving back to NY the end of August.  He and my older son will overlap in California by a month.  I asked if he was interested in Disneyland (we've been before) and he gave it a three on a scale of 10.   

Second, congrats on getting the ADRs you wanted. So nice to have something to look forward to.  

Still thinking about Chiara and hope all is progressing well.


----------



## darnheather

rtruba said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4875094.102921.148011261883680&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this worked or not, but this is what I did with similar fabric
> 
> Rebekah



Thanks.  I was thinking maybe something like that but with a little apron on the front with the Epcot embroidery.  I don't know I'm just not feeling very inspired.  I like all the dresses and skirts with the ears of the world but I can't find the embroideries for those and am afraid of the price tag.


----------



## Iamthequeen

I'm pretty sure HeatherSue has those embroideries, but I don't know what the $$ is.  I love the fabric, but it seems more like Its a Small World to me.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Iamthequeen said:


> I'm pretty sure HeatherSue has those embroideries, but I don't know what the $$ is.  I love the fabric, but it seems more like Its a Small World to me.



I agree that the fabric feels Small World 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RMAMom

ivey_family said:


> I hope Chiara and baby are resting comfortably tonight!
> 
> Yay for getting all your ADRs, Flora!
> 
> Here's what I made this week with my new "name brand" fabrics.  They were really nice to work with!  I can see a new addiction in the making!    The dress is the Usha Twirl by Tikatuly and the hair bow is an in the hoop flower set from Embroidery Garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Sew cute! I love the flower and I understand what you mean about the quality, brand name fabrics. I am drooling over Jennifer Paganelli's Circa line.


----------



## rtruba

darnheather said:


> Thanks.  I was thinking maybe something like that but with a little apron on the front with the Epcot embroidery.  I don't know I'm just not feeling very inspired.  I like all the dresses and skirts with the ears of the world but I can't find the embroideries for those and am afraid of the price tag.



I simply did the mickey head with a black fabric - used the sticky back stuff to adhere it - then used stabilizer on the inside - and I used a tight zig zag stitch around the edges. No embroidery machine here  Just a plain old Kenmore


----------



## WDWCP96

I seldom post here but I am always lurking and love seeing everyone's creations.  

I bought an applique from someone and it was put on top of fleece. I havE sewn many appliques on clothes before but never one that is on fleece so I am stumped how to sew it on.  The fleece is white but it will be going on a colored t-shirt.  Do I trim the fleece before I sew it on and do I need to use stabilizer with it?  

My trip is in 2 weeks and I am coming down to the wire.


----------



## corneredbycorn

I'm so happy to have found this thread! We are probably going to the World in September with our daughter. She will be 21 months so of course I want to doll her up.

Thing is, I am lousy with a sewing machine. I tried to make her a hockey jersey last fall and gave up on the project three times and that was even after I started to use fabric glue. Finally, I just thread a needle and started doing it by hand. Go figure it only took me half an hour to finish the thing to my satisfaction.

Does anyone here sew by hand? I want to make her stuff, but I'm worried I'll end up going through the jersey mess all over again and since we're fairly short on time... I'm wondering if I should just do it by hand from the start.


----------



## Iamthequeen

corneredbycorn said:


> I'm so happy to have found this thread! We are probably going to the World in September with our daughter. She will be 21 months so of course I want to doll her up.
> 
> Thing is, I am lousy with a sewing machine. I tried to make her a hockey jersey last fall and gave up on the project three times and that was even after I started to use fabric glue. Finally, I just thread a needle and started doing it by hand. Go figure it only took me half an hour to finish the thing to my satisfaction.
> 
> Does anyone here sew by hand? I want to make her stuff, but I'm worried I'll end up going through the jersey mess all over again and since we're fairly short on time... I'm wondering if I should just do it by hand from the start.



I sew quilts by hand, but not clothing, although if it is done to your satisfaction there is nothing "wrong" with doing it that way.  The sewing police will not come after you!


I have a question, probably dumb,  what does "in the hoop" mean?

TIA

Terry


----------



## darnheather

In the hoop is an embroidery term that means a project that is finished in the embroidery hoop on the machine so new sewing after.  Here's an example.


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> Yay for getting all your ADRs, Flora!
> 
> Here's what I made this week with my new "name brand" fabrics.  They were really nice to work with!  I can see a new addiction in the making!    The dress is the Usha Twirl by Tikatuly and the hair bow is an in the hoop flower set from Embroidery Garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks. We are looking forward to trying some new places. The dress, the flower, and the model look beautiful! The dress looks like a very nice summer dress!



BabyRapunzel said:


> PurpleEars.....glad to hear you got your ADRs!!!



Thanks  Somehow it makes the trip "more real" when I have ADR's.



disneychic2 said:


> Flora, Yay for getting all the ADRs you wanted!!!



Thanks. Mind you, some of the places we like are not exactly the most popular choices (like Chefs de France).



aboveH20 said:


> First, thanks.  I've been doing a lot of sewing, but not a lot of Disney stuff.  I *STILL* can't get my sons interested in princess dresses.  I did make some sort-of-Disney placemats that I may post. I feel guilty posting when I haven't been commenting on other people's creations, but I love the way the placemats ended up and they may inspire someone else to use up some scraps. (That's not true, no matter how small a scrap is, it never seems to get used up).
> 
> My younger son is still in Santa Barbara but will be moving back to NY the end of August.  He and my older son will overlap in California by a month.  I asked if he was interested in Disneyland (we've been before) and he gave it a three on a scale of 10.
> 
> Second, congrats on getting the ADRs you wanted. So nice to have something to look forward to.
> 
> Still thinking about Chiara and hope all is progressing well.



Too bad you can't get your sons interested in princess dresses! Mind you, I wasn't into princesses until after my first trip to Disney World! Maybe you should take your sons to Disneyland (even if it is a 3/10) 

I would like to see your projects because I always get inspired by them 

Now that we have ADR's, we can spend the next 180 days prepping ourselves for sharing a table with other families at Biergarten. 



darnheather said:


> I like all the dresses and skirts with the ears of the world but I can't find the embroideries for those and am afraid of the price tag.



The embroidery files were from Heather's shop.



WDWCP96 said:


> I seldom post here but I am always lurking and love seeing everyone's creations.
> 
> I bought an applique from someone and it was put on top of fleece. I havE sewn many appliques on clothes before but never one that is on fleece so I am stumped how to sew it on.  The fleece is white but it will be going on a colored t-shirt.  Do I trim the fleece before I sew it on and do I need to use stabilizer with it?
> 
> My trip is in 2 weeks and I am coming down to the wire.



Welcome! I do not have any suggestions for you, but I am quoting your question so others may see it.



corneredbycorn said:


> I'm so happy to have found this thread! We are probably going to the World in September with our daughter. She will be 21 months so of course I want to doll her up.
> 
> Thing is, I am lousy with a sewing machine. I tried to make her a hockey jersey last fall and gave up on the project three times and that was even after I started to use fabric glue. Finally, I just thread a needle and started doing it by hand. Go figure it only took me half an hour to finish the thing to my satisfaction.
> 
> Does anyone here sew by hand? I want to make her stuff, but I'm worried I'll end up going through the jersey mess all over again and since we're fairly short on time... I'm wondering if I should just do it by hand from the start.



Welcome! One of our long time members hand sewn clothes for her kids for one of their trips. If I were in your shoes, I would give the sewing machine another try. What kind of sewing machine do you have? Has it been serviced recently? Even the best seamstress can't sew anything if the sewing machine is not working properly. Please feel free to come by and ask any sewing related questions. People here are super friendly and we help each other out as much as possible.


----------



## n5749w

Hey everyone! RMAMom told me about this thread. I am new to sewing and super excited to read all your tips and tricks.


----------



## NiniMorris

Flora...what day are you going to Biergarten?  I can't remember your dates, but they kinda go with mine...we are doing Biergarten on Saturday the 7th at 6:30....  We could share a table...but then again, there are 7 of us and 3 are kids...  and two of the others act like kids (like father like son!)


Nini


----------



## goteamwood

darnheather said:


> I have two inspiration questions.
> 
> First I have this panel fabric and want to make something clothing or purse/luggage wise from it.  It's kind of on the thin side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I need inspiration for EPCOT.  I have this adorable fabric but I don't know what to do with it or even if I want to use it for EPCOT.


I think the fabric can work w/ either epcot or small world. It's really cute. I do think adding all the flag mickey heads might be overkill though. I like the dress rtruba posted, it's subtle and could go either way (or both!) 



ivey_family said:


> I hope Chiara and baby are resting comfortably tonight!
> 
> Yay for getting all your ADRs, Flora!
> 
> Here's what I made this week with my new "name brand" fabrics.  They were really nice to work with!  I can see a new addiction in the making!    The dress is the Usha Twirl by Tikatuly and the hair bow is an in the hoop flower set from Embroidery Garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


The dress is adorable. I am sure your daughter loves the twirling. 

I generally only use the high-quality designers fabrics for quilts since I feel like those will stick around longer. I have lots that I get as scraps for embroidery though from fatquartershop when they have their grab bags of end-of-both scraps. Plus it gives a huge variety of designs I would probably not otherwise have. I am addicted to their FQ precut selections too for quilts, I think I have 3 bundles waiting patiently for me to make quilts from them. I did get a few cuts for my kids' outfits for our disney trip, though, since I couldn't resist.



rtruba said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4875094.102921.148011261883680&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this worked or not, but this is what I did with similar fabric
> 
> Rebekah


I think this is really cute and like I said before, could be a great Epcot or Small world. 



WDWCP96 said:


> I seldom post here but I am always lurking and love seeing everyone's creations.
> 
> I bought an applique from someone and it was put on top of fleece. I havE sewn many appliques on clothes before but never one that is on fleece so I am stumped how to sew it on.  The fleece is white but it will be going on a colored t-shirt.  Do I trim the fleece before I sew it on and do I need to use stabilizer with it?
> 
> My trip is in 2 weeks and I am coming down to the wire.


I would imagine it is on fleece for the same reason people do things on felt, since it doesn't fray. I would think you can just stitch around the border, leaving the fleece in place (unless it isn't trimmed to the shape of the outline, in which case I would do that first.)
I had an epic series of mishaps when I was trying to finish up last-minute AK shirts for my family, I messed mine up 3x. I was able to salvage though, by doing my Minnie head on felt and cutting the felt a tad larger than the outline and stitching it over one of the messed up ones on the shirt. It's 3" thick approx with all those layers, but it was fine for what it was. I just used a little glue stick to stick it over the one I wanted to cover up to hold it in place, then stitched around with a straight stitch on my sewing machine. (You could use spray adhesive also)




(this was the best one I could find, but you can sort of see how Minnie on my shirt has a tan outline the others don't have. That's because I did the felt then stitched it on.)



corneredbycorn said:


> I'm so happy to have found this thread! We are probably going to the World in September with our daughter. She will be 21 months so of course I want to doll her up.
> 
> Thing is, I am lousy with a sewing machine. I tried to make her a hockey jersey last fall and gave up on the project three times and that was even after I started to use fabric glue. Finally, I just thread a needle and started doing it by hand. Go figure it only took me half an hour to finish the thing to my satisfaction.
> 
> Does anyone here sew by hand? I want to make her stuff, but I'm worried I'll end up going through the jersey mess all over again and since we're fairly short on time... I'm wondering if I should just do it by hand from the start.


I am lousy by hand, I hand stitched buttons on shirts for our disney trip last year that fell off on the way to the airport! But depending on the fabric you used for the hockey jersey, you might find that sewing w/ quilters cotton for dresses for your daughter might be a better experience. Maybe start w/ a simple pillowcase dress? I have used this pattern/tutorial and it really was very easy. No lining, gathering, shirring, ruffling, etc. That most dresses require. There area also tons of tutorials on youtube and craftsy.com that might get you started. I took a quilt start-to-finish class a couple years ago at my local quilt/fabric shop which was great, and not too expensive for a 6 week class. They offer lots of other beginner classes to at my local shop, perhaps look into that? Either way, good luck and welcome!



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks  Somehow it makes the trip "more real" when I have ADR's.
> 
> 
> Now that we have ADR's, we can spend the next 180 days prepping ourselves for sharing a table with other families at Biergarten.


Congrats on your ADRs. We were happy to get all that we wanted, but my wish list had some of the big-ticket places like CRT and BoG, so I felt great that we got everything we wanted! I agree it does feel more real when you have reservations. I just bought our tickets and dining plan (since we are staying DVC this time we don't qualify for free dining even if it is announced.) I had read the prices were going to increase so I just pre-paid both. We still don't have a flight, but everything else is in place!
We did eat at Biergarten and it wasn't that weird sitting with other people. I have certainly sat that close to other patrons who were at other tables in restaurants before. We had a party of 6 so we had only room for 2 extras at our table, we were with a nice older couple who were there celebrating retirement. I was less concerned about us feeling uncomfortable and more about the other people regretting they had to share a table with us if my kids were acting like wild animals. Thankfully we kept the kids stuffed w/ delicious pretzel rolls and all was well.

And for my semi-regular update: I have not gone back to the sewing store again this week, I spent some time with my kiddos, and yesterday we had the preschool nature thing in the morning which was fun and we learned about Ants and hunted for bugs in the woods. In the afternoon a friend came to watch my kiddos while I was able to work on some projects and try to get caught up (not quite there yet but getting better) and yesterday afternoon the owner of the sewing store called me, from out of the country, to profusely apologize for all I have been through and could not believe all the problems I have had and that no one had alerted her that I was having so much trouble. She wants to meet with me and make it right, which is great, BUT... She is out of the country until 6/25 so I have to wait out 2 more weeks without that machine.  I definitely feel better knowing that SOMEONE is willing to help make the situation right. In the meantime my little PE770 and I are working working working. And I am SO GLAD I never got around to selling it, I would be so sunk.


----------



## kellygirl2

So glad to hear that some of the machine troubles have possible solutions in the near future.  That is is so unacceptable that you ladies were treated that way.  Seriously - what has happened to customer service in our world?

I have that same Cinderella panel fabric - it originally came in a kit to make a large fabric book - that I never got around to making ( I have a similar buzzlight year boy set) - I like the idea of tote bags - that would be cute.


Question:

I managed to sew the backs of two of my pirate mickey shirts to themselves -even though I was sure that I checked a hundred times to make sure I had the rest of the shirt out the way.  I was able to snip the shirt off of the back of the applique but because a part of it is still under the applique - there is a hole in the back bottom of the shirts so I cant just stitch it up.  

Anyone have any suggestions for covering the hole?   It is in the back lower part of the shirt so I want something kind of not too obvious.  I dont have time to go back and redo the shirts since we are leaving on Thurs so I want to try to repair them.

I am thinking of some sort of white patch - maybe with a piece of tshirt material on some heat and bond.  

Thanks for any suggestions
Happy Saturday
Kelly


----------



## kellygirl2

[















Regards,
C.[/QUOTE]

Such a cute dress and precious little girl!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

rtruba said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=418097171541753&set=a.418097094875094.102921.148011261883680&type=3&theater
> 
> I don't know if this worked or not, but this is what I did with similar fabric
> 
> Rebekah




Very cute dress!! What pattern is this?



			
				goteamwood said:
			
		

> I think the fabric can work w/ either epcot or small world. It's really cute. I do think adding all the flag mickey heads might be overkill though. I like the dress rtruba posted, it's subtle and could go either way (or both!)
> 
> The dress is adorable. I am sure your daughter loves the twirling.
> 
> 
> I would imagine it is on fleece for the same reason people do things on felt, since it doesn't fray. I would think you can just stitch around the border, leaving the fleece in place (unless it isn't trimmed to the shape of the outline, in which case I would do that first.)
> I had an epic series of mishaps when I was trying to finish up last-minute AK shirts for my family, I messed mine up 3x. I was able to salvage though, by doing my Minnie head on felt and cutting the felt a tad larger than the outline and stitching it over one of the messed up ones on the shirt. It's 3" thick approx with all those layers, but it was fine for what it was. I just used a little glue stick to stick it over the one I wanted to cover up to hold it in place, then stitched around with a straight stitch on my sewing machine. (You could use spray adhesive also)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8180508727/
> (this was the best one I could find, but you can sort of see how Minnie on my shirt has a tan outline the others don't have. That's because I did the felt then stitched it on.)
> 
> I am lousy by hand, I hand stitched buttons on shirts for our disney trip last year that fell off on the way to the airport! But depending on the fabric you used for the hockey jersey, you might find that sewing w/ quilters cotton for dresses for your daughter might be a better experience. Maybe start w/ a simple pillowcase dress? I have used this pattern/tutorial and it really was very easy. No lining, gathering, shirring, ruffling, etc. That most dresses require.
> 
> Congrats on your ADRs. We were happy to get all that we wanted, but my wish list had some of the big-ticket places like CRT and BoG,
> 
> And for my semi-regular update: I have not gone back to the sewing store again this week, I spent some time with my kiddos, and yesterday we had the preschool nature thing in the morning which was fun and we learned about Ants and hunted for bugs in the woods. In the afternoon a friend came to watch my kiddos while I was able to work on some projects and try to get caught up (not quite there yet but getting better) and yesterday afternoon the owner of the sewing store called me, from out of the country, to profusely apologize for all I have been through and could not believe all the problems I have had and that no one had alerted her that I was having so much trouble. She wants to meet with me and make it right, which is great, BUT... She is out of the country until 6/25 so I have to wait out 2 more weeks without that machine.  I definitely feel better knowing that SOMEONE is willing to help make the situation right. In the meantime my little PE770 and I are working working working. And I am SO GLAD I never got around to selling it, I would be so sunk.



Yeah!  Happy you got some good ADRs as well!

Glad to hear someone is willing to work with you. Thank goodness you still have the 770!! 

Those outfits are adorable!!! Can't really see the mess up from here. Great way to fix it and it turned out cute!!!!


----------



## goteamwood

kellygirl2 said:


> So glad to hear that some of the machine troubles have possible solutions in the near future.  That is is so unacceptable that you ladies were treated that way.  Seriously - what has happened to customer service in our world?
> 
> I have that same Cinderella panel fabric - it originally came in a kit to make a large fabric book - that I never got around to making ( I have a similar buzzlight year boy set) - I like the idea of tote bags - that would be cute.
> 
> Question:
> 
> I managed to sew the backs of two of my pirate mickey shirts to themselves -even though I was sure that I checked a hundred times to make sure I had the rest of the shirt out the way.  I was able to snip the shirt off of the back of the applique but because a part of it is still under the applique - there is a hole in the back bottom of the shirts so I cant just stitch it up.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for covering the hole?   It is in the back lower part of the shirt so I want something kind of not too obvious.  I dont have time to go back and redo the shirts since we are leaving on Thurs so I want to try to repair them.
> 
> I am thinking of some sort of white patch - maybe with a piece of tshirt material on some heat and bond.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions
> Happy Saturday
> Kelly



I've done that lots of times! So aggravating! I've used tender touch/cover-a-stitch or whatever it's called that irons on the back of appliqués. It stays on well. I've unfortunate done it more than once. I just iron it in the inside over the hole.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PurpleEars

n5749w said:


> Hey everyone! RMAMom told me about this thread. I am new to sewing and super excited to read all your tips and tricks.



Welcome! Please share pictures of your projects (doesn't need to be Disney related)! We like pictures here!



NiniMorris said:


> Flora...what day are you going to Biergarten?  I can't remember your dates, but they kinda go with mine...we are doing Biergarten on Saturday the 7th at 6:30....  We could share a table...but then again, there are 7 of us and 3 are kids...  and two of the others act like kids (like father like son!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Thank you for the offer to share a table with us (2 big kids ). Our reservation is on Wednesday Dec 11 8:45. I figured by getting a late reservation, we should be good in terms of the place becoming quieter over the course of the meal and our tablemates will probably depart at some point. However, DH just walked by and said that we could switch our reservations around if there are availability since we had The Wave scheduled for the Saturday evening. Though does it mean that we need to coordinate our bookings so we get seated at the same table?

The noise thing is the same reason why we have a late reservation for Coral Reef. We were seated in the middle tier over "regular dinner time" once and the noise was overwhelming for me. Besides, we are coming in from Mountain Time so we will "benefit" from the 2 hour time difference.



goteamwood said:


> Congrats on your ADRs. We were happy to get all that we wanted, but my wish list had some of the big-ticket places like CRT and BoG, so I felt great that we got everything we wanted! I agree it does feel more real when you have reservations. I just bought our tickets and dining plan (since we are staying DVC this time we don't qualify for free dining even if it is announced.) I had read the prices were going to increase so I just pre-paid both. We still don't have a flight, but everything else is in place!
> We did eat at Biergarten and it wasn't that weird sitting with other people. I have certainly sat that close to other patrons who were at other tables in restaurants before. We had a party of 6 so we had only room for 2 extras at our table, we were with a nice older couple who were there celebrating retirement. I was less concerned about us feeling uncomfortable and more about the other people regretting they had to share a table with us if my kids were acting like wild animals. Thankfully we kept the kids stuffed w/ delicious pretzel rolls and all was well.
> 
> And for my semi-regular update: I have not gone back to the sewing store again this week, I spent some time with my kiddos, and yesterday we had the preschool nature thing in the morning which was fun and we learned about Ants and hunted for bugs in the woods. In the afternoon a friend came to watch my kiddos while I was able to work on some projects and try to get caught up (not quite there yet but getting better) and yesterday afternoon the owner of the sewing store called me, from out of the country, to profusely apologize for all I have been through and could not believe all the problems I have had and that no one had alerted her that I was having so much trouble. She wants to meet with me and make it right, which is great, BUT... She is out of the country until 6/25 so I have to wait out 2 more weeks without that machine.  I definitely feel better knowing that SOMEONE is willing to help make the situation right. In the meantime my little PE770 and I are working working working. And I am SO GLAD I never got around to selling it, I would be so sunk.



I am glad to hear that you got all our ADR's. I think Akershus and Ohana are probably the most popular restaurants on our list. I can't wait to hear about your trip!

Thank you for sharing your experience at Biergarten. How nice that you got to share a table with a couple celebrating retirement!

I am relived to hear that the owner of the sewing store called you. I hope she can set things right when she returns. In the mean time, go go PE770!



kellygirl2 said:


> Question:
> 
> I managed to sew the backs of two of my pirate mickey shirts to themselves -even though I was sure that I checked a hundred times to make sure I had the rest of the shirt out the way.  I was able to snip the shirt off of the back of the applique but because a part of it is still under the applique - there is a hole in the back bottom of the shirts so I cant just stitch it up.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for covering the hole?   It is in the back lower part of the shirt so I want something kind of not too obvious.  I dont have time to go back and redo the shirts since we are leaving on Thurs so I want to try to repair them.
> 
> I am thinking of some sort of white patch - maybe with a piece of tshirt material on some heat and bond.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions
> Happy Saturday
> Kelly



Would a small applique work? I used that method to cover up a serger mishap recently. My serger was a little hungry when I was finishing the seam between the skirt and the ruffles . This is a picture of the "cover up".


----------



## darnheather

Thanks everyone for the advice.  I have a miserable cold but fabric is in the washer and I hope to start at least cutting today.  Maybe some low key embroidery.


----------



## Iamthequeen

corneredbycorn said:


> I'm so happy to have found this thread! We are probably going to the World in September with our daughter. She will be 21 months so of course I want to doll her up.
> 
> Thing is, I am lousy with a sewing machine. I tried to make her a hockey jersey last fall and gave up on the project three times and that was even after I started to use fabric glue. Finally, I just thread a needle and started doing it by hand. Go figure it only took me half an hour to finish the thing to my satisfaction.
> 
> Does anyone here sew by hand? I want to make her stuff, but I'm worried I'll end up going through the jersey mess all over again and since we're fairly short on time... I'm wondering if I should just do it by hand from the start.



Did you use a jersey or knit fabric?  Those types of fabric require you to use a ballpoint needle in your machine -or one labeled "jersey".  You will have lots of skipped stitches if you use a regular needle.  I know from experience!  If you use a cotton fabric you will not have nearly the problems using your machine.


----------



## WDWCP96

goteamwood said:


> I would imagine it is on fleece for the same reason people do things on felt, since it doesn't fray. I would think you can just stitch around the border, leaving the fleece in place (unless it isn't trimmed to the shape of the outline, in which case I would do that first.)
> I had an epic series of mishaps when I was trying to finish up last-minute AK shirts for my family, I messed mine up 3x. I was able to salvage though, by doing my Minnie head on felt and cutting the felt a tad larger than the outline and stitching it over one of the messed up ones on the shirt. It's 3" thick approx with all those layers, but it was fine for what it was. I just used a little glue stick to stick it over the one I wanted to cover up to hold it in place, then stitched around with a straight stitch on my sewing machine. (You could use spray adhesive also)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8180508727/
> (this was the best one I could find, but you can sort of see how Minnie on my shirt has a tan outline the others don't have. That's because I did the felt then stitched it on.)



Thank you.  Maybe it is on felt and not fleece but either way thanks.  I was so confused.  I guess I will trim it up a little more and then use some spray adhesive and then stitch it in place.  Hopefully I can get my act in gear to post pictures of it before I leave.


----------



## luvdumbo

I am trying to make a habit of coming over here more often, so I am sharing my most recently completed project.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

luvdumbo said:


> I am trying to make a habit of coming over here more often, so I am sharing my most recently completed project.
> http://s754.photobucket.com/user/luvdumbo/media/MonstersUfront_zps19df21ca.jpg.html



Very nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## BabyRapunzel

luvdumbo said:
			
		

> I am trying to make a habit of coming over here more often, so I am sharing my most recently completed project.
> http://s754.photobucket.com/user/luvdumbo/media/MonstersUfront_zps19df21ca.jpg.html



Very cute!!  I really like that skirt pattern!


----------



## goteamwood

luvdumbo said:


> I am trying to make a habit of coming over here more often, so I am sharing my most recently completed project.



I love this! I am a HUGE monsters inc fan and I cannot wait for Monsters U! I also loved the seven dwarves skirt, the apple fabric is brilliant.


----------



## NiniMorris

I think I am going to give up on trying to grab posts to comment on...

Flora...

In the past we have made 'family' reservations instead of 'group' reservations.  When we arrived we just told them we were all together...even though or times were all a bit different... Birergarten is usually pretty good about sitting people together that want to sit together.

(of course this time I made 'group' reservations and my DIL has already made a change!  LOL!)



Nini


----------



## PurpleEars

luvdumbo said:


> I am trying to make a habit of coming over here more often, so I am sharing my most recently completed project.



This is beautiful! You did a great job in the outfit!



NiniMorris said:


> I think I am going to give up on trying to grab posts to comment on...
> 
> Flora...
> 
> In the past we have made 'family' reservations instead of 'group' reservations.  When we arrived we just told them we were all together...even though or times were all a bit different... Birergarten is usually pretty good about sitting people together that want to sit together.
> 
> (of course this time I made 'group' reservations and my DIL has already made a change!  LOL!)
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks Nini. I am going to see if I can make the changes later in the week. I will let you know.


----------



## scbelleatheart

As usual, I get back to a computer and the creativity of you all is astounding.
Thought I would share a kind of nice story if you don't mind. We moved our son and fiance' to Orlando last week. We took a few days to visit my parents (ages 83 & 85) at their active adult community. The ladies had decided on a project and they needed a little assistance from me.
The project was to purchase 10-15 sewing machines and teach young mothers how to sew, either for themselves or as a possible job skill. My job  was to refurbish all the machines they had collected. It was fun yet tedious to teach these ladies how to thread the newer machines. They all can sew on a machine (except my Mom). Of course, they had so many brands of machines I hit Walmart several times to get bobbins, oil, needles! Then took them shopping on Craigslist to see what else they wanted to buy.
One lady donated a machine that belonged to her Mom. I googled it. It was worth way more than she thought. Pristine Singer Featherweight 221 with all the attachments, case and original manuals. They decided not to put that in the project and resell it for the cash.
It was the BEST working vacation I ever took! While I worked on sewing machines, DH made his way around the complex fixing toilets. sinks, putting up shelves, changing oil in cars. We drove back north after 9 days when it was supposed to be a 3 day trip feeling it was time well spent.
This is not solicitation, just thought you all would enjoy hearing about what these ladies are doing for their community. Now they have 10 machines ready to go, a room to put them in and everything is up and running for their launch date of Sept. 2013.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

scbelleatheart said:


> As usual, I get back to a computer and the creativity of you all is astounding.
> Thought I would share a kind of nice story if you don't mind. We moved our son and fiance' to Orlando last week. We took a few days to visit my parents (ages 83 & 85) at their active adult community. The ladies had decided on a project and they needed a little assistance from me.
> The project was to purchase 10-15 sewing machines and teach young mothers how to sew, either for themselves or as a possible job skill. My job  was to refurbish all the machines they had collected. It was fun yet tedious to teach these ladies how to thread the newer machines. They all can sew on a machine (except my Mom). Of course, they had so many brands of machines I hit Walmart several times to get bobbins, oil, needles! Then took them shopping on Craigslist to see what else they wanted to buy.
> One lady donated a machine that belonged to her Mom. I googled it. It was worth way more than she thought. Pristine Singer Featherweight 221 with all the attachments, case and original manuals. They decided not to put that in the project and resell it for the cash.
> It was the BEST working vacation I ever took! While I worked on sewing machines, DH made his way around the complex fixing toilets. sinks, putting up shelves, changing oil in cars. We drove back north after 9 days when it was supposed to be a 3 day trip feeling it was time well spent.
> This is not solicitation, just thought you all would enjoy hearing about what these ladies are doing for their community. Now they have 10 machines ready to go, a room to put them in and everything is up and running for their launch date of Sept. 2013.



They is wonderful and since I am new to sewing my first thought was that I wish I had one of these ladies to teach me to sew. Thank goodness my MIL took me under her wing.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## n5749w

How incredible! What a fantastic way to spend a vacation!


----------



## scbelleatheart

Thanks all of you! I never realized I could make a difference just by fixing/teaching others how to sew.
Best 9 days in Florida I ever spent! These ladies left me exhausted. They ran rings around me with all their projects! This is how life should be when you retire. Happy, healthy, caring for those around you and doing what you can.
Amazing week! Amazing people! No Disney but who cares?


----------



## nannye

Hello everyone! 

Hope all is well.i was in Michigan this past weekend for a scrapbooking retreat. Not that I actually did any scrapbooking! 

Thurs pm I was up way too late, working on my list of what types f fabrics I wanted and how much for v,s customs. Friday we left bright and early for Michigan. We picked up 2 friends and headed to hobby lobby then target and then joann. I got some stuff at hobby lobby. Cheaper regular prices with 30 percent off. We didn't take too long because my mom and I were coming back the next day and didn't want my friends to wait for us because we knew we would take forever. Next was a cruddy Joann and not much fabric on sale so I got a couple things. We headed to our scrap retreat (I wonder if people would be interested in getting together for a sewing weekend!  Too wound up to really do much. 

The next day after breakfast we headed out hoping to be as fast as possIble that was not meant to be since we went the wrong way, lost an hour. Went to a diff Joann and didn't get what I needed, but we did get lots and lots of felt! It is really expensive here, but it was on sale for $3 a yard and lots of colors so we got half to a yard of a bunch of different colors. My mom uses it for lining for camera strap covers and other things so it was nice to get it. It is usually $10-12 a yard. I got a couple fabrics I really wanted. We went to hobby lobby next where it took forever and we got the bulk of the fabric. It took T least 25 min to cut fabric and another 25 min to cash out. It was ridiculous. I really wanted to hit the last Joann but there was not way! After the detour we were on our way just after noon and we got back 10 min late for dinner. It was a 45 min drive back, so we did a lot of driving but I couldn't believe we wasted our whole day. After dinner I tried to scrapbook that night we went n the hot tub which was so nice. The next day we left about 1 or a bit after and stopped at Joann because of course now it was all on sale. I got a ton of fabric. We checked the clearance section and found sewing baskets on sale! Reg $45 on for 20 so we got two! 

I completely forgot about the glitz sheets   I am going to look into ordering them

I had a fabulous weekend, did literally zero scrapbooking but we really had a good time. 

Now we have lots of material to wash and iron. I need to make v a shirt for taylor swift show on sa and no glitter fabric  and to prep for a craft show on the 22nd and somewhere in there start v's customs for Disney!


----------



## valpss

Could all you sewing pros help me out please?
I made some clothes for my 2 kids for our trip and now that we are back I was wondering what's the best way to wash them? 
Would it depend on what it is?
Two are dresses made of cotton fabric, one store bought dress with a sewn on minnie patch (made on felt), some easy pull on shorts, a store bought tshirt with a sewn on mickey patch (made on felt), and then finally a store bought tshirt with an iron-on from special printer paper.

Can I do them in the washing machine maybe on gentle or do I have to hand wash everything? Is there a detergent that you would recommend? Is it better to hang them up to dry or lie them flat?

What if there are stains on them? I haven't looked at them closely yet since we just got back but just wondering. The kids wore each outfit a whole day in the park (along with getting rained on) so I wouldn't be surprised if there's something on them. 

Also, one of the dresses has a tulle underskirt - anything special I should do for it?

And if I need to hand wash them could you please suggest the best way to do it? I've only hand washed a few things in my lifetime so I'm not sure if there's a right way or a wrong way. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## goteamwood

valpss said:


> Could all you sewing pros help me out please?
> I made some clothes for my 2 kids for our trip and now that we are back I was wondering what's the best way to wash them?
> Would it depend on what it is?
> Two are dresses made of cotton fabric, one store bought dress with a sewn on minnie patch (made on felt), some easy pull on shorts, a store bought tshirt with a sewn on mickey patch (made on felt), and then finally a store bought tshirt with an iron-on from special printer paper.
> 
> Can I do them in the washing machine maybe on gentle or do I have to hand wash everything? Is there a detergent that you would recommend? Is it better to hang them up to dry or lie them flat?
> 
> What if there are stains on them? I haven't looked at them closely yet since we just got back but just wondering. The kids wore each outfit a whole day in the park (along with getting rained on) so I wouldn't be surprised if there's something on them.
> 
> Also, one of the dresses has a tulle underskirt - anything special I should do for it?
> 
> And if I need to hand wash them could you please suggest the best way to do it? I've only hand washed a few things in my lifetime so I'm not sure if there's a right way or a wrong way.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Someone with girls can probably answer the dress questions but all my boys' embroidered t-shirts, cotton bowling shirts I made and lots of cotton shorts I just wash with the rest of their laundry. Nothing special. I try to remember to turn the embroidered ones inside out but truly I'm
Not 100 percent successful in remembering to do it. The cotton bowling shirts wrinkle so if they're wearing them somewhere I care what they look like I'll quickly iron them but truly I rarely do that. 
We've lost a few items along the way to stains (car-sick after chocolate cupcakes ! And one to painting at school without the smock, but none yet to poor laundry skillz. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## babynala

Just getting caught up after our trip to Universal.  I have pictures to post and will try to do that soon but wanted to reply. 

I can't believe all the machine woes.  I think someone in this group needs to open a sewing machine repair company!



ivey_family said:


> I hope Chiara and baby are resting comfortably tonight!
> 
> Yay for getting all your ADRs, Flora!
> 
> Here's what I made this week with my new "name brand" fabrics.  They were really nice to work with!  I can see a new addiction in the making!    The dress is the Usha Twirl by Tikatuly and the hair bow is an in the hoop flower set from Embroidery Garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


What a cute dress and I love the flowers for her hair.  That fabric is so pretty.  



aboveH20 said:


> First, thanks.  I've been doing a lot of sewing, but not a lot of Disney stuff.  I *STILL* can't get my sons interested in princess dresses.  I did make some sort-of-Disney placemats that I may post. I feel guilty posting when I haven't been commenting on other people's creations, but I love the way the placemats ended up and they may inspire someone else to use up some scraps. (That's not true, no matter how small a scrap is, it never seems to get used up).
> 
> My younger son is still in Santa Barbara but will be moving back to NY the end of August.  He and my older son will overlap in California by a month.  I asked if he was interested in Disneyland (we've been before) and he gave it a three on a scale of 10.
> 
> Second, congrats on getting the ADRs you wanted. So nice to have something to look forward to.
> 
> Still thinking about Chiara and hope all is progressing well.


3 out of 10.  Really Cheryl, where did you go wrong with those two boys.  And no princess dresses!!!!  Too bad the boys will not be living in the same state for very long.  I'm sure they miss being around each other now that they are all grown up.  would love to see your placemats.  



WDWCP96 said:


> I seldom post here but I am always lurking and love seeing everyone's creations.
> 
> I bought an applique from someone and it was put on top of fleece. I havE sewn many appliques on clothes before but never one that is on fleece so I am stumped how to sew it on.  The fleece is white but it will be going on a colored t-shirt.  Do I trim the fleece before I sew it on and do I need to use stabilizer with it?
> 
> My trip is in 2 weeks and I am coming down to the wire.


Just trim  it and do a straight stitch around the outside edge of the applique, on the felt - using the same color thread as the felt.  



goteamwood said:


> And for my semi-regular update: I have not gone back to the sewing store again this week, I spent some time with my kiddos, and yesterday we had the preschool nature thing in the morning which was fun and we learned about Ants and hunted for bugs in the woods. In the afternoon a friend came to watch my kiddos while I was able to work on some projects and try to get caught up (not quite there yet but getting better) and yesterday afternoon the owner of the sewing store called me, from out of the country, to profusely apologize for all I have been through and could not believe all the problems I have had and that no one had alerted her that I was having so much trouble. She wants to meet with me and make it right, which is great, BUT... She is out of the country until 6/25 so I have to wait out 2 more weeks without that machine.  I definitely feel better knowing that SOMEONE is willing to help make the situation right. In the meantime my little PE770 and I are working working working. And I am SO GLAD I never got around to selling it, I would be so sunk.


Well, that sounds like a move in the right direction at least.  I hope they can get everything figured out.  So frustrating!!!!



kellygirl2 said:


> Question:
> 
> I managed to sew the backs of two of my pirate mickey shirts to themselves -even though I was sure that I checked a hundred times to make sure I had the rest of the shirt out the way.  I was able to snip the shirt off of the back of the applique but because a part of it is still under the applique - there is a hole in the back bottom of the shirts so I cant just stitch it up.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for covering the hole?   It is in the back lower part of the shirt so I want something kind of not too obvious.  I dont have time to go back and redo the shirts since we are leaving on Thurs so I want to try to repair them.
> 
> I am thinking of some sort of white patch - maybe with a piece of tshirt material on some heat and bond.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions
> Happy Saturday
> Kelly


I would suggest using something to stabilize the shirt (small piece of interfacing or stabilizer) and then either hand stitch the hole closed with similar color thread and/or adding a "hidden" mickey applique to the hole like Flora suggested.  I have done the same thing a few times and I usually just try and stitch it closed, usually on the ride down to Disney!



luvdumbo said:


> I am trying to make a habit of coming over here more often, so I am sharing my most recently completed project.


Wow.  Love that skirt.



scbelleatheart said:


> As usual, I get back to a computer and the creativity of you all is astounding.
> Thought I would share a kind of nice story if you don't mind. We moved our son and fiance' to Orlando last week. We took a few days to visit my parents (ages 83 & 85) at their active adult community. The ladies had decided on a project and they needed a little assistance from me.
> The project was to purchase 10-15 sewing machines and teach young mothers how to sew, either for themselves or as a possible job skill. My job  was to refurbish all the machines they had collected. It was fun yet tedious to teach these ladies how to thread the newer machines. They all can sew on a machine (except my Mom). Of course, they had so many brands of machines I hit Walmart several times to get bobbins, oil, needles! Then took them shopping on Craigslist to see what else they wanted to buy.
> One lady donated a machine that belonged to her Mom. I googled it. It was worth way more than she thought. Pristine Singer Featherweight 221 with all the attachments, case and original manuals. They decided not to put that in the project and resell it for the cash.
> It was the BEST working vacation I ever took! While I worked on sewing machines, DH made his way around the complex fixing toilets. sinks, putting up shelves, changing oil in cars. We drove back north after 9 days when it was supposed to be a 3 day trip feeling it was time well spent.
> This is not solicitation, just thought you all would enjoy hearing about what these ladies are doing for their community. Now they have 10 machines ready to go, a room to put them in and everything is up and running for their launch date of Sept. 2013.


What a wonderful idea.  Sounds like you were busy helping to get everything setup.  



nannye said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Hope all is well.i was in Michigan this past weekend for a scrapbooking retreat. Not that I actually did any scrapbooking!
> 
> Now we have lots of material to wash and iron. I need to make v a shirt for taylor swift show on sa and no glitter fabric  and to prep for a craft show on the 22nd and somewhere in there start v's customs for Disney!


What a busy "scrapbook" weekend.  I'm sure it was fun to hang out and get some shopping done.



valpss said:


> Could all you sewing pros help me out please?
> I made some clothes for my 2 kids for our trip and now that we are back I was wondering what's the best way to wash them?
> Would it depend on what it is?
> Two are dresses made of cotton fabric, one store bought dress with a sewn on minnie patch (made on felt), some easy pull on shorts, a store bought tshirt with a sewn on mickey patch (made on felt), and then finally a store bought tshirt with an iron-on from special printer paper.
> 
> Can I do them in the washing machine maybe on gentle or do I have to hand wash everything? Is there a detergent that you would recommend? Is it better to hang them up to dry or lie them flat?
> 
> What if there are stains on them? I haven't looked at them closely yet since we just got back but just wondering. The kids wore each outfit a whole day in the park (along with getting rained on) so I wouldn't be surprised if there's something on them.
> 
> Also, one of the dresses has a tulle underskirt - anything special I should do for it?
> 
> And if I need to hand wash them could you please suggest the best way to do it? I've only hand washed a few things in my lifetime so I'm not sure if there's a right way or a wrong way.
> 
> Thanks so much!


I usually just put my stuff right in the washer and dryer.  I don't usually use felt so I might suggest turning those inside out so the felt doesn't pull as much.  I would probably hand was the outfit with the tulle layer but I don't have any experience with washing tulle.  You may need to iron the appliques after the items are dry as they tend to bunch up.  Just use a warm iron and place some kind of cloth (white towel, old t-shirt) between the applique and the iron.  

Flora - happy to hear you got all your ADRs.


----------



## sewmess

luvdumbo said:


> I am trying to make a habit of coming over here more often, so I am sharing my most recently completed project.



That is really busy in an extremely cute way.  All those layers and ruffles!




scbelleatheart said:


> As usual, I get back to a computer and the creativity of you all is astounding.
> Thought I would share a kind of nice story if you don't mind. We moved our son and fiance' to Orlando last week. We took a few days to visit my parents (ages 83 & 85) at their active adult community. The ladies had decided on a project and they needed a little assistance from me.
> The project was to purchase 10-15 sewing machines and teach young mothers how to sew, either for themselves or as a possible job skill. My job  was to refurbish all the machines they had collected. It was fun yet tedious to teach these ladies how to thread the newer machines. They all can sew on a machine (except my Mom). Of course, they had so many brands of machines I hit Walmart several times to get bobbins, oil, needles! Then took them shopping on Craigslist to see what else they wanted to buy.
> One lady donated a machine that belonged to her Mom. I googled it. It was worth way more than she thought. Pristine Singer Featherweight 221 with all the attachments, case and original manuals. They decided not to put that in the project and resell it for the cash.
> It was the BEST working vacation I ever took! While I worked on sewing machines, DH made his way around the complex fixing toilets. sinks, putting up shelves, changing oil in cars. We drove back north after 9 days when it was supposed to be a 3 day trip feeling it was time well spent.
> This is not solicitation, just thought you all would enjoy hearing about what these ladies are doing for their community. Now they have 10 machines ready to go, a room to put them in and everything is up and running for their launch date of Sept. 2013.



That sounds wonderful - both your working vacation and the idea in general.  I hope a lot of young mothers take this opportunity - nothing like home made clothes for kids, I grew up in them and remember my sisters' home made dressed fondly.

I wish I had the time and energy to actually sew. - wait, I did Saturday and ended up spending almost as much time with my seam ripper as I did my sewing machine. My own fault: I was finishing up a doll dress and instead of basting and then stitching, I just sewed and got the bodice hooked up under the skirt seam.


----------



## babynala

sewmess said:


> I wish I had the time and energy to actually sew. - wait, I did Saturday and ended up spending almost as much time with my seam ripper as I did my sewing machine. My own fault: I was finishing up a doll dress and instead of basting and then stitching, I just sewed and got the bodice hooked up under the skirt seam.


Doll clothes are so small, which always gives me trouble.  

Here are a few things I made for our Universal trip:

These were for our Universal day - Sponge Bob and Patrick theme.  The yellow shirt is for Curtis and I wore the pink one.



Casey wore the pink tank and her dad wore the yellow shirt




The kids wore these our first day at Islands of Adventure when we went to Harry Potter "land".  When I was packing I could not find my son's shirt anywhere.  Everyone looked but we could not find it.  I ended up making another one the night before we left.  Of course, I found it yesterday on the front porch where I took it to take some pictures.  




I made these for my daughter as "extras".  My son wore his Scooby Doo shirt and Casey wore her Mystery Machine shirt after they got soaked in Curious George's playland.  We never found Scooby and Shaggy this day I think because we were in TS Andrea and they were not out.  




These are my first "felt" designs and I am planning on taking off the appliques and reusing the shirts since we don't have much of a use for them after our trip.

I made a few Dr. Suess themed items but I have to get some pictures of them.

Curtis wore this shirt to his end of year movie day since he was planning to watch Monsters Inc.  I had just purchased this design so I quickly made this shirt for him.  One item done for our Oct trip.  




I made these outfits for my nieces and nephews.  There are two sets of cousins one boy and one girl, live near each other so I wanted to send something for everyone.  I just appliqued some beach dresses from Walmart and both of the girls really love them.



These shirts were for the boys.  My sister loved the shrimp boat since she calls her son Bubba.  She calls it his Bubba Gump shirt but I just thought the design was cute.




I also made this for my daughter but I don't think she is a fan.  She doesn't like that you can't tell what the letters are on the pocket.    Of course there is no explaining the monogram concept to her.


----------



## goteamwood

babynala said:


> Doll clothes are so small, which always gives me trouble.
> 
> Here are a few things I made for our Universal trip:
> 
> These were for our Universal day - Sponge Bob and Patrick theme.  The yellow shirt is for Curtis and I wore the pink one.
> 
> 
> 
> Casey wore the pink tank and her dad wore the yellow shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids wore these our first day at Islands of Adventure when we went to Harry Potter "land".  When I was packing I could not find my son's shirt anywhere.  Everyone looked but we could not find it.  I ended up making another one the night before we left.  Of course, I found it yesterday on the front porch where I took it to take some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for my daughter as "extras".  My son wore his Scooby Doo shirt and Casey wore her Mystery Machine shirt after they got soaked in Curious George's playland.  We never found Scooby and Shaggy this day I think because we were in TS Andrea and they were not out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my first "felt" designs and I am planning on taking off the appliques and reusing the shirts since we don't have much of a use for them after our trip.
> 
> I made a few Dr. Suess themed items but I have to get some pictures of them.
> 
> Curtis wore this shirt to his end of year movie day since he was planning to watch Monsters Inc.  I had just purchased this design so I quickly made this shirt for him.  One item done for our Oct trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these outfits for my nieces and nephews.  There are two sets of cousins one boy and one girl, live near each other so I wanted to send something for everyone.  I just appliqued some beach dresses from Walmart and both of the girls really love them.
> 
> 
> 
> These shirts were for the boys.  My sister loved the shrimp boat since she calls her son Bubba.  She calls it his Bubba Gump shirt but I just thought the design was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this for my daughter but I don't think she is a fan.  She doesn't like that you can't tell what the letters are on the pocket.    Of course there is no explaining the monogram concept to her.



Everything looks great. I love the Harry Potter. I admit to never having seen Sponge Bob, and my kids haven't either. When they were given Sponge Bob toothbrushes at the dentist they said, "Look mine has CHEESE!" which made me laugh.  

My embroidery machine woes continue to depress me, but I took my kids to the splash park this morning for a few hours and they went down for a LONG nap afterward (I could have easily slept too!) so I finished my Dana Scientific Seamstress sew-along top today. It's pretty much outside my comfort zone fabric/color/style wise, but I am pretty happy with it. I am a t-shirts and not much else sort of person. Sadly I had a LOT of trouble with this, not any of which was the pattern, it was actually quite easy. I did the ruffle over like 6 times, first two times I sewed it to the wrong side... Then I tried to do the ruffle on the serger has I have done with most ruffling recently and it didn't work (though a sample fabric would work so I think it was the tiny ruffle or something.) so I had to cut off the ruffle so many times. The rest was OK, but ran out of bobbin thread about 1.5 inches from the end, the last 25 stitches of the whole thing. But I got through it. And it is done.


----------



## darnheather

valpss said:


> Could all you sewing pros help me out please?
> I made some clothes for my 2 kids for our trip and now that we are back I was wondering what's the best way to wash them?
> Would it depend on what it is?
> Two are dresses made of cotton fabric, one store bought dress with a sewn on minnie patch (made on felt), some easy pull on shorts, a store bought tshirt with a sewn on mickey patch (made on felt), and then finally a store bought tshirt with an iron-on from special printer paper.
> 
> Can I do them in the washing machine maybe on gentle or do I have to hand wash everything? Is there a detergent that you would recommend? Is it better to hang them up to dry or lie them flat?
> 
> What if there are stains on them? I haven't looked at them closely yet since we just got back but just wondering. The kids wore each outfit a whole day in the park (along with getting rained on) so I wouldn't be surprised if there's something on them.
> 
> Also, one of the dresses has a tulle underskirt - anything special I should do for it?
> 
> And if I need to hand wash them could you please suggest the best way to do it? I've only hand washed a few things in my lifetime so I'm not sure if there's a right way or a wrong way.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Did you prewash the fabric before you sewed?  If so then you can wash and dry as normal.  If not wash in cold and line dry otherwise things could shrink!  The store bought clothes can be washed and dried as normal.


----------



## darnheather

@babynala I'm loving your Universal themed clothes!  Going to have to remember that when we get the chance to go.


----------



## babynala

goteamwood said:
			
		

> Everything looks great. I love the Harry Potter. I admit to never having seen Sponge Bob, and my kids haven't either. When they were given Sponge Bob toothbrushes at the dentist they said, "Look mine has CHEESE!" which made me laugh.
> 
> My embroidery machine woes continue to depress me, but I took my kids to the splash park this morning for a few hours and they went down for a LONG nap afterward (I could have easily slept too!) so I finished my Dana Scientific Seamstress sew-along top today. It's pretty much outside my comfort zone fabric/color/style wise, but I am pretty happy with it. I am a t-shirts and not much else sort of person. Sadly I had a LOT of trouble with this, not any of which was the pattern, it was actually quite easy. I did the ruffle over like 6 times, first two times I sewed it to the wrong side... Then I tried to do the ruffle on the serger has I have done with most ruffling recently and it didn't work (though a sample fabric would work so I think it was the tiny ruffle or something.) so I had to cut off the ruffle so many times. The rest was OK, but ran out of bobbin thread about 1.5 inches from the end, the last 25 stitches of the whole thing. But I got through it. And it is done.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9021671088/


Ironically,  I have never let my kids watch sponge bob but they have seen it before with their cousins and any chance they get. Casey told me she was glad I never let them watch it because "it is dumb". LOL. But I knew we would see them and couldn't think of anything else for our Universal day. Love the cheese quote.

Your Dana top looks very nice. I bought the girl version and want to start making one today for my DD.


----------



## Iamthequeen

We are a family of Harry Potter fans!  Can't say I've ever seen Sponge Bob since my kids are older (actually they are all adults now - lol).  I love the Universal themed clothes.  That's a great idea!


----------



## disneychic2

corneredbycorn said:


> I'm so happy to have found this thread! We are probably going to the World in September with our daughter. She will be 21 months so of course I want to doll her up.
> 
> Thing is, I am lousy with a sewing machine. I tried to make her a hockey jersey last fall and gave up on the project three times and that was even after I started to use fabric glue. Finally, I just thread a needle and started doing it by hand. Go figure it only took me half an hour to finish the thing to my satisfaction.
> 
> Does anyone here sew by hand? I want to make her stuff, but I'm worried I'll end up going through the jersey mess all over again and since we're fairly short on time... I'm wondering if I should just do it by hand from the start.



Welcome to the thread!! I do not hand sew unless absolutely necessary. But I agree with others that you should give the machine another try and use a woven fabric this time. Sounds like you did a fine job, so if hand sewing is fun for you, go for it. Again, welcome to our world!



n5749w said:


> Hey everyone! RMAMom told me about this thread. I am new to sewing and super excited to read all your tips and tricks.



Welcome!!



luvdumbo said:


> I am trying to make a habit of coming over here more often, so I am sharing my most recently completed project.



I'm in love! Great job!



scbelleatheart said:


> As usual, I get back to a computer and the creativity of you all is astounding.
> Thought I would share a kind of nice story if you don't mind. We moved our son and fiance' to Orlando last week. We took a few days to visit my parents (ages 83 & 85) at their active adult community. The ladies had decided on a project and they needed a little assistance from me.
> The project was to purchase 10-15 sewing machines and teach young mothers how to sew, either for themselves or as a possible job skill. My job  was to refurbish all the machines they had collected. It was fun yet tedious to teach these ladies how to thread the newer machines. They all can sew on a machine (except my Mom). Of course, they had so many brands of machines I hit Walmart several times to get bobbins, oil, needles! Then took them shopping on Craigslist to see what else they wanted to buy.
> One lady donated a machine that belonged to her Mom. I googled it. It was worth way more than she thought. Pristine Singer Featherweight 221 with all the attachments, case and original manuals. They decided not to put that in the project and resell it for the cash.
> It was the BEST working vacation I ever took! While I worked on sewing machines, DH made his way around the complex fixing toilets. sinks, putting up shelves, changing oil in cars. We drove back north after 9 days when it was supposed to be a 3 day trip feeling it was time well spent.
> This is not solicitation, just thought you all would enjoy hearing about what these ladies are doing for their community. Now they have 10 machines ready to go, a room to put them in and everything is up and running for their launch date of Sept. 2013.



That is a VERY nice story! Thanks for sharing. I love when older adults don't give up on life, but try to find a way to be vital and helpful. Of course enjoying good health helps that. What a rewarding experience for you and your DH!



valpss said:


> Could all you sewing pros help me out please?
> I made some clothes for my 2 kids for our trip and now that we are back I was wondering what's the best way to wash them?
> Would it depend on what it is?
> Two are dresses made of cotton fabric, one store bought dress with a sewn on minnie patch (made on felt), some easy pull on shorts, a store bought tshirt with a sewn on mickey patch (made on felt), and then finally a store bought tshirt with an iron-on from special printer paper.
> 
> Can I do them in the washing machine maybe on gentle or do I have to hand wash everything? Is there a detergent that you would recommend? Is it better to hang them up to dry or lie them flat?
> 
> What if there are stains on them? I haven't looked at them closely yet since we just got back but just wondering. The kids wore each outfit a whole day in the park (along with getting rained on) so I wouldn't be surprised if there's something on them.
> 
> Also, one of the dresses has a tulle underskirt - anything special I should do for it?
> 
> And if I need to hand wash them could you please suggest the best way to do it? I've only hand washed a few things in my lifetime so I'm not sure if there's a right way or a wrong way.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I think you already got the answers you were looking for, but I would add that I would line dry anything with felt so it won't bunch up so much. If you do end up with stains, the BLUE Dawn dishwashing liquid is amazing at getting stains out of just about anything. Just apply it directly onto the garment just before washing it. Let us know how everything turned out.



babynala said:


> Doll clothes are so small, which always gives me trouble.
> 
> Here are a few things I made for our Universal trip:
> 
> These were for our Universal day - Sponge Bob and Patrick theme.  The yellow shirt is for Curtis and I wore the pink one.
> 
> 
> 
> Casey wore the pink tank and her dad wore the yellow shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids wore these our first day at Islands of Adventure when we went to Harry Potter "land".  When I was packing I could not find my son's shirt anywhere.  Everyone looked but we could not find it.  I ended up making another one the night before we left.  Of course, I found it yesterday on the front porch where I took it to take some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for my daughter as "extras".  My son wore his Scooby Doo shirt and Casey wore her Mystery Machine shirt after they got soaked in Curious George's playland.  We never found Scooby and Shaggy this day I think because we were in TS Andrea and they were not out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my first "felt" designs and I am planning on taking off the appliques and reusing the shirts since we don't have much of a use for them after our trip.
> 
> I made a few Dr. Suess themed items but I have to get some pictures of them.
> 
> Curtis wore this shirt to his end of year movie day since he was planning to watch Monsters Inc.  I had just purchased this design so I quickly made this shirt for him.  One item done for our Oct trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these outfits for my nieces and nephews.  There are two sets of cousins one boy and one girl, live near each other so I wanted to send something for everyone.  I just appliqued some beach dresses from Walmart and both of the girls really love them.
> 
> 
> 
> These shirts were for the boys.  My sister loved the shrimp boat since she calls her son Bubba.  She calls it his Bubba Gump shirt but I just thought the design was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this for my daughter but I don't think she is a fan.  She doesn't like that you can't tell what the letters are on the pocket.    Of course there is no explaining the monogram concept to her.



Everything is beautifully done! I've never been to the "dark side", but I'm sure they were a big hit over there. Thanks for sharing!



goteamwood said:


> Everything looks great. I love the Harry Potter. I admit to never having seen Sponge Bob, and my kids haven't either. When they were given Sponge Bob toothbrushes at the dentist they said, "Look mine has CHEESE!" which made me laugh.
> 
> My embroidery machine woes continue to depress me, but I took my kids to the splash park this morning for a few hours and they went down for a LONG nap afterward (I could have easily slept too!) so I finished my Dana Scientific Seamstress sew-along top today. It's pretty much outside my comfort zone fabric/color/style wise, but I am pretty happy with it. I am a t-shirts and not much else sort of person. Sadly I had a LOT of trouble with this, not any of which was the pattern, it was actually quite easy. I did the ruffle over like 6 times, first two times I sewed it to the wrong side... Then I tried to do the ruffle on the serger has I have done with most ruffling recently and it didn't work (though a sample fabric would work so I think it was the tiny ruffle or something.) so I had to cut off the ruffle so many times. The rest was OK, but ran out of bobbin thread about 1.5 inches from the end, the last 25 stitches of the whole thing. But I got through it. And it is done.





Iamthequeen said:


> We are a family of Harry Potter fans!  Can't say I've ever seen Sponge Bob since my kids are older (actually they are all adults now - lol).  I love the Universal themed clothes.  That's a great idea!



The "cheese" comment made me laugh! Leave it to kids!

I'm so glad the owner of the shop got in contact with you! Hopefully she'll get things resolved to your satisfaction when she returns.

Sorry for the difficulty with the shirt. It looks wonderful, though, and that's what matters, right? Those colors suit you. I got the little girl pattern and intended to do the sew along, but never even started. Hopefully after this week's neighborhood garage sale, I'll have some time to sew again.


----------



## cogero

babynala said:


> Doll clothes are so small, which always gives me trouble.
> 
> Here are a few things I made for our Universal trip:
> 
> These were for our Universal day - Sponge Bob and Patrick theme.  The yellow shirt is for Curtis and I wore the pink one.
> 
> 
> 
> Casey wore the pink tank and her dad wore the yellow shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids wore these our first day at Islands of Adventure when we went to Harry Potter "land".  When I was packing I could not find my son's shirt anywhere.  Everyone looked but we could not find it.  I ended up making another one the night before we left.  Of course, I found it yesterday on the front porch where I took it to take some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for my daughter as "extras".  My son wore his Scooby Doo shirt and Casey wore her Mystery Machine shirt after they got soaked in Curious George's playland.  We never found Scooby and Shaggy this day I think because we were in TS Andrea and they were not out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my first "felt" designs and I am planning on taking off the appliques and reusing the shirts since we don't have much of a use for them after our trip.
> 
> I made a few Dr. Suess themed items but I have to get some pictures of them.
> 
> Curtis wore this shirt to his end of year movie day since he was planning to watch Monsters Inc.  I had just purchased this design so I quickly made this shirt for him.  One item done for our Oct trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these outfits for my nieces and nephews.  There are two sets of cousins one boy and one girl, live near each other so I wanted to send something for everyone.  I just appliqued some beach dresses from Walmart and both of the girls really love them.
> 
> 
> 
> These shirts were for the boys.  My sister loved the shrimp boat since she calls her son Bubba.  She calls it his Bubba Gump shirt but I just thought the design was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this for my daughter but I don't think she is a fan.  She doesn't like that you can't tell what the letters are on the pocket.    Of course there is no explaining the monogram concept to her.




I love all your shirts great job.



goteamwood said:


> Everything looks great. I love the Harry Potter. I admit to never having seen Sponge Bob, and my kids haven't either. When they were given Sponge Bob toothbrushes at the dentist they said, "Look mine has CHEESE!" which made me laugh.
> 
> My embroidery machine woes continue to depress me, but I took my kids to the splash park this morning for a few hours and they went down for a LONG nap afterward (I could have easily slept too!) so I finished my Dana Scientific Seamstress sew-along top today. It's pretty much outside my comfort zone fabric/color/style wise, but I am pretty happy with it. I am a t-shirts and not much else sort of person. Sadly I had a LOT of trouble with this, not any of which was the pattern, it was actually quite easy. I did the ruffle over like 6 times, first two times I sewed it to the wrong side... Then I tried to do the ruffle on the serger has I have done with most ruffling recently and it didn't work (though a sample fabric would work so I think it was the tiny ruffle or something.) so I had to cut off the ruffle so many times. The rest was OK, but ran out of bobbin thread about 1.5 inches from the end, the last 25 stitches of the whole thing. But I got through it. And it is done.



The Dana top is on my list of things to make. I love the style of it.


----------



## RMAMom

goteamwood said:


> Everything looks great. I love the Harry Potter. I admit to never having seen Sponge Bob, and my kids haven't either. When they were given Sponge Bob toothbrushes at the dentist they said, "Look mine has CHEESE!" which made me laugh.
> 
> My embroidery machine woes continue to depress me, but I took my kids to the splash park this morning for a few hours and they went down for a LONG nap afterward (I could have easily slept too!) so I finished my Dana Scientific Seamstress sew-along top today. It's pretty much outside my comfort zone fabric/color/style wise, but I am pretty happy with it. I am a t-shirts and not much else sort of person. Sadly I had a LOT of trouble with this, not any of which was the pattern, it was actually quite easy. I did the ruffle over like 6 times, first two times I sewed it to the wrong side... Then I tried to do the ruffle on the serger has I have done with most ruffling recently and it didn't work (though a sample fabric would work so I think it was the tiny ruffle or something.) so I had to cut off the ruffle so many times. The rest was OK, but ran out of bobbin thread about 1.5 inches from the end, the last 25 stitches of the whole thing. But I got through it. And it is done.



I love it, I think it looks great and I love that fabric! I'm sorry you had such a hard time with it.

*Goteamwood* I'm sorry, I thought I picked up your post. I wanted to say I love your work especially that HP skirt!

*Chiara* How are you feeling? I hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> Too bad you can't get your sons interested in princess dresses! Mind you, I wasn't into princesses until after my first trip to Disney World! Maybe you should take your sons to Disneyland (even if it is a 3/10)



My older son is a Disney lover.  He's joined me on a couple of my "solo" trips.  It's the younger one who gave Disneyland a 3 out of 10!  Kids!

My older son and I just did a quickie trip to Las Vegas to see "Love," the Beatles inspired Cirque show.  Our tickets were so expensive (I bought them on Monday for a Wednesday trip) that I now have enough points for a trip to Los Angeles.  



babynala said:


> 3 out of 10.  Really Cheryl, where did you go wrong with those two boys.  And no princess dresses!!!!  Too bad the boys will not be living in the same state for very long.  I'm sure they miss being around each other now that they are all grown up.  would love to see your placemats.



I know, I know.

When junior son graduated from power school in South Carolina he wanted to go to Busch Gardens in Tampa.  We flew to SC, rented a car and drove to FL.   We drove by lots of Disney signs, I could see the top of the Tower of Terror, but he didn't want to go to Disney, just Busch Gardens. 

Placemats on my next post.  I really do like them. 



According to the rules on page one I see it is mandatory to share all sewing whether or not Disney related. 

2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING)!

I offer this post in order to comply with all regulations:

Has any one made the uklass dollhouse?  I gave it a go yesterday.  I went back and forth between making it as directed and modifying it.  I went as far as I needed to go to get the general idea of how to make one and quickly discovered it would be too small for my broccoli family, so am done for now.  

Just wondering if anyone else has made one.  I can see how theyd be fun to make and personalize if you had someone (other than broccoli) to make one for.

The house  . . .





Too small for Mr. Broccoli, let alone the rest of the bunch . . .





Open house  . . .





You get the idea . . .





 Ill eventually make another one.

 When I do the preview the pictures are HUGE, but I think I've found out in the past that they shrink.  If not, sorry!!!


----------



## 3cuteDISkids

Hello everyone! I am new-ish to the Dis and new to here. I lurked the Dis for months before joining (you don't have much to contribute when you are there to learn!). Once I felt schooled I joined in. I have been lurking your thread for awhile (which sounds so stalker-ish ;-)) and I am amazed and inspired by all the wonderful creations you ladies have made. While I don't know most of you I hope you'll let me hang around and learn the craft. My mil taught me to sew a few years ago and got me a sewing machine. While I'm not great, I have made a few things with her help, which I will post eventually. I'm gearing up for my 2014 wdw trip and I am starting to plan for my kids outfits, 2 dd 4&7 and 1 ds who's 1. It's our first family trip and I tend to go over the top. Eeek!

The reason to finally post is that I was excited today and you were the only ones who I thought would care. I've decided to make pillowcase dresses for our dis trip, but I thought I'd do a trial run with some July 4th ones. While shopping at Jo Ann's, I came across a clearance rack.....and I scored a gorgeous Tiana fabric for $2.50 yard! It made my day! I think I'm going to use some of it make a mixed piece tutu (well 2 of them of course, my oldest loves to match her sister). Since none of my friends really sew and dh could care less, I was busting at the seams to tell someone!! Thanks for letting me share and I look forward to getting to 'know' all of you


----------



## sewdisney

3cuteDISkids said:


> Hello everyone! I am new-ish to the Dis and new to here. I lurked the Dis for months before joining (you don't have much to contribute when you are there to learn!). Once I felt schooled I joined in. I have been lurking your thread for awhile (which sounds so stalker-ish ;-)) and I am amazed and inspired by all the wonderful creations you ladies have made. While I don't know most of you I hope you'll let me hang around and learn the craft. My mil taught me to sew a few years ago and got me a sewing machine. While I'm not great, I have made a few things with her help, which I will post eventually. I'm gearing up for my 2014 wdw trip and I am starting to plan for my kids outfits, 2 dd 4&7 and 1 ds who's 1. It's our first family trip and I tend to go over the top. Eeek!
> 
> The reason to finally post is that I was excited today and you were the only ones who I thought would care. I've decided to make pillowcase dresses for our dis trip, but I thought I'd do a trial run with some July 4th ones. While shopping at Jo Ann's, I came across a clearance rack.....and I scored a gorgeous Tiana fabric for $2.50 yard! It made my day! I think I'm going to use some of it make a mixed piece tutu (well 2 of them of course, my oldest loves to match her sister). Since none of my friends really sew and dh could care less, I was busting at the seams to tell someone!! Thanks for letting me share and I look forward to getting to 'know' all of you



Congrats on the great find!  I have never found anything good on my Jo Ann's clearance rack. 
Good for you for going over the top.  I mean, why not go over the top?  That's why you had kids in the first place - right?


----------



## cogero

3cuteDISkids said:


> Hello everyone! I am new-ish to the Dis and new to here. I lurked the Dis for months before joining (you don't have much to contribute when you are there to learn!). Once I felt schooled I joined in. I have been lurking your thread for awhile (which sounds so stalker-ish ;-)) and I am amazed and inspired by all the wonderful creations you ladies have made. While I don't know most of you I hope you'll let me hang around and learn the craft. My mil taught me to sew a few years ago and got me a sewing machine. While I'm not great, I have made a few things with her help, which I will post eventually. I'm gearing up for my 2014 wdw trip and I am starting to plan for my kids outfits, 2 dd 4&7 and 1 ds who's 1. It's our first family trip and I tend to go over the top. Eeek!
> 
> The reason to finally post is that I was excited today and you were the only ones who I thought would care. I've decided to make pillowcase dresses for our dis trip, but I thought I'd do a trial run with some July 4th ones. While shopping at Jo Ann's, I came across a clearance rack.....and I scored a gorgeous Tiana fabric for $2.50 yard! It made my day! I think I'm going to use some of it make a mixed piece tutu (well 2 of them of course, my oldest loves to match her sister). Since none of my friends really sew and dh could care less, I was busting at the seams to tell someone!! Thanks for letting me share and I look forward to getting to 'know' all of you



Welcome and I know exactly what fabric you are talking about. Good luck with your sewing.

Cheryl -it is great to see you posting again.


----------



## darnheather

Finally I get to show you some of my sewing.

First up are the quilts I made Izzy's kindergarten teachers.








And a round neck dress for Izzy.




Must do her 4th of July outfit soon.


----------



## ivey_family

I've got to go back and quote, I wanted to comment on the Dana top.

Jen - your top looks great!  Very pretty and flattering!

I'm jealous because mine is a frumpy mess!  I'm so disappointed by how it fits.  I did the sleeveless version, and the arm holes just don't lay nicely at all.  By measurements, I should have made the L.  I compared the printed pattern to a shirt I love and decided the M would be better, but it's still huge and baggy in all the wrong places!  It looks like a maternity shirt!

I see on the Sis Boom blog and FB page that even one of their designers takes hers in after construction, but I tried that and the lines just aren't right.  That is an odd thing to do to a shirt that late in construction, in my opinion.   

 I don't know what I'm going to do with it at this point.  I might add the sleeves to hide the wonkiness around the arm and cut the whole thing down to the next size.  But honestly, I'm just bummed by the whole thing and almost ready to junk it.  

Sorry to be so negative!  Just needed to vent after working on this for two nights!

Regards,
C.


----------



## goteamwood

ivey_family said:


> I've got to go back and quote, I wanted to comment on the Dana top.
> 
> Jen - your top looks great!  Very pretty and flattering!
> 
> I'm jealous because mine is a frumpy mess!  I'm so disappointed by how it fits.  I did the sleeveless version, and the arm holes just don't lay nicely at all.  By measurements, I should have made the L.  I compared the printed pattern to a shirt I love and decided the M would be better, but it's still huge and baggy in all the wrong places!  It looks like a maternity shirt!
> 
> I see on the Sis Boom blog and FB page that even one of their designers takes hers in after construction, but I tried that and the lines just aren't right.  That is an odd thing to do to a shirt that late in construction, in my opinion.
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do with it at this point.  I might add the sleeves to hide the wonkiness around the arm and cut the whole thing down to the next size.  But honestly, I'm just bummed by the whole thing and almost ready to junk it.
> 
> Sorry to be so negative!  Just needed to vent after working on this for two nights!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I was thinking it would look maternity-ish but didn't for some reason on. I saw someone shirred an empire waist which was cute and might help. There's a lot more of me than should be so I filled it out I guess. 

I have to say it looked gigantic when I was pinning the side seams but it fits so that is great for my body image issues, eh? 

I hope you're able to salvage yours.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lynnanddbyz

****Enabler ALERT*****
Fabric.com has the green Toy Story fabric on clearance for $3.99 a yard!!!!!!!

Here is the link: Happy shopping.

http://www.fabric.com/clearance-fab...sney-toy-story-buzz-and-woody-stars-lime.aspx


----------



## luvdumbo

babynala said:


> Doll clothes are so small, which always gives me trouble.
> 
> Here are a few things I made for our Universal trip:
> 
> These were for our Universal day - Sponge Bob and Patrick theme.  The yellow shirt is for Curtis and I wore the pink one.
> 
> 
> 
> Casey wore the pink tank and her dad wore the yellow shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids wore these our first day at Islands of Adventure when we went to Harry Potter "land".  When I was packing I could not find my son's shirt anywhere.  Everyone looked but we could not find it.  I ended up making another one the night before we left.  Of course, I found it yesterday on the front porch where I took it to take some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for my daughter as "extras".  My son wore his Scooby Doo shirt and Casey wore her Mystery Machine shirt after they got soaked in Curious George's playland.  We never found Scooby and Shaggy this day I think because we were in TS Andrea and they were not out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my first "felt" designs and I am planning on taking off the appliques and reusing the shirts since we don't have much of a use for them after our trip.
> 
> I made a few Dr. Suess themed items but I have to get some pictures of them.
> 
> Curtis wore this shirt to his end of year movie day since he was planning to watch Monsters Inc.  I had just purchased this design so I quickly made this shirt for him.  One item done for our Oct trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these outfits for my nieces and nephews.  There are two sets of cousins one boy and one girl, live near each other so I wanted to send something for everyone.  I just appliqued some beach dresses from Walmart and both of the girls really love them.
> 
> 
> 
> These shirts were for the boys.  My sister loved the shrimp boat since she calls her son Bubba.  She calls it his Bubba Gump shirt but I just thought the design was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this for my daughter but I don't think she is a fan.  She doesn't like that you can't tell what the letters are on the pocket.    Of course there is no explaining the monogram concept to her.



Really cute they look great!


----------



## Luvchefmic

My name is Ruthie and some of us know each other 

I have talents in other areas but NOTHING like your talents if a pair of pants need a hem I have a stockpile of iron mending tape that's the extent of my knowledge 

So I have a WANT and don't know where to go with it  I will be running in the Princess 1/2 marathon next February and want something like they have on sparkle skirts . com   But I want a slightly longer version and I would like a "Pluto" in a running motion appliqued near the bottom of the skirt (since we are Team Pluto  )

Is there anyone here that does customs for adults and would be interested in helping me out ? I looked at Etsy but found nothing then remembered all the DisBoutique signature lines  and thought I'd come here   Hope I'm not breaking any rules or anything

Thanks, Ruthie


----------



## sewmess

RuthIE - Hi!  Some of our group have etsy stores listed on their signatures, so you may with to check with them directly.  I am in no way secure enough in my sewing to make adult clothing, or I'd volunteer.  Hopefully someone will be able to help.

Speaking of customs: working at the science center I see a lot of kids and I'm almost positive I've seen some Disney customs.  Like, just a few minutes ago, two darling little girls were wearing what were absolutely Mickey dots skirts.  I'm never in a position to ask, but I do admire.  So if there are any B'ham area sewers with custom work


----------



## Luvchefmic

sewmess said:


> RuthIE - Hi!  Some of our group have etsy stores listed on their signatures, so you may with to check with them directly.  I am in no way secure enough in my sewing to make adult clothing, or I'd volunteer.  Hopefully someone will be able to help.
> 
> Speaking of customs: working at the science center I see a lot of kids and I'm almost positive I've seen some Disney customs.  Like, just a few minutes ago, two darling little girls were wearing what were absolutely Mickey dots skirts.  I'm never in a position to ask, but I do admire.  So if there are any B'ham area sewers with custom work



Hi Ruth thanks for answering me...sigh...I am thinking its going to be hard to find someone Like I said saw NOTHING on etsy just super uber short running skirts and lots and lots of tulle ? tutus not at all what I have in mind...even if I was 30 yrs younger and 30 lbs lighter 

I have this vision in my head for exactly what I want I WISH at times I had not been such a Daddy's girl/tomboy and took my Aunt & Nana up on the offer to learn all this...cross your fingers for me and if ANYONE would like to maybe come to my aid pleas PM I appreciate you ladies...
RuthIE


----------



## love to stitch

babynala said:


> Doll clothes are so small, which always gives me trouble.
> 
> Here are a few things I made for our Universal trip:
> 
> These were for our Universal day - Sponge Bob and Patrick theme.  The yellow shirt is for Curtis and I wore the pink one.
> 
> 
> 
> Casey wore the pink tank and her dad wore the yellow shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids wore these our first day at Islands of Adventure when we went to Harry Potter "land".  When I was packing I could not find my son's shirt anywhere.  Everyone looked but we could not find it.  I ended up making another one the night before we left.  Of course, I found it yesterday on the front porch where I took it to take some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for my daughter as "extras".  My son wore his Scooby Doo shirt and Casey wore her Mystery Machine shirt after they got soaked in Curious George's playland.  We never found Scooby and Shaggy this day I think because we were in TS Andrea and they were not out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my first "felt" designs and I am planning on taking off the appliques and reusing the shirts since we don't have much of a use for them after our trip.
> 
> I made a few Dr. Suess themed items but I have to get some pictures of them.
> 
> Curtis wore this shirt to his end of year movie day since he was planning to watch Monsters Inc.  I had just purchased this design so I quickly made this shirt for him.  One item done for our Oct trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these outfits for my nieces and nephews.  There are two sets of cousins one boy and one girl, live near each other so I wanted to send something for everyone.  I just appliqued some beach dresses from Walmart and both of the girls really love them.
> 
> 
> 
> These shirts were for the boys.  My sister loved the shrimp boat since she calls her son Bubba.  She calls it his Bubba Gump shirt but I just thought the design was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this for my daughter but I don't think she is a fan.  She doesn't like that you can't tell what the letters are on the pocket.    Of course there is no explaining the monogram concept to her.



Everything looks great!



goteamwood said:


> Everything looks great. I love the Harry Potter. I admit to never having seen Sponge Bob, and my kids haven't either. When they were given Sponge Bob toothbrushes at the dentist they said, "Look mine has CHEESE!" which made me laugh.
> 
> My embroidery machine woes continue to depress me, but I took my kids to the splash park this morning for a few hours and they went down for a LONG nap afterward (I could have easily slept too!) so I finished my Dana Scientific Seamstress sew-along top today. It's pretty much outside my comfort zone fabric/color/style wise, but I am pretty happy with it. I am a t-shirts and not much else sort of person. Sadly I had a LOT of trouble with this, not any of which was the pattern, it was actually quite easy. I did the ruffle over like 6 times, first two times I sewed it to the wrong side... Then I tried to do the ruffle on the serger has I have done with most ruffling recently and it didn't work (though a sample fabric would work so I think it was the tiny ruffle or something.) so I had to cut off the ruffle so many times. The rest was OK, but ran out of bobbin thread about 1.5 inches from the end, the last 25 stitches of the whole thing. But I got through it. And it is done.



Sorry you had trouble with your top, it looks great.



aboveH20 said:


> My older son is a Disney lover.  He's joined me on a couple of my "solo" trips.  It's the younger one who gave Disneyland a 3 out of 10!  Kids!
> 
> My older son and I just did a quickie trip to Las Vegas to see "Love," the Beatles inspired Cirque show.  Our tickets were so expensive (I bought them on Monday for a Wednesday trip) that I now have enough points for a trip to Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know.
> 
> When junior son graduated from power school in South Carolina he wanted to go to Busch Gardens in Tampa.  We flew to SC, rented a car and drove to FL.   We drove by lots of Disney signs, I could see the top of the Tower of Terror, but he didn't want to go to Disney, just Busch Gardens.
> 
> Placemats on my next post.  I really do like them.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rules on page one I see it is mandatory to share all sewing whether or not Disney related.
> 
> 2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING)!
> 
> I offer this post in order to comply with all regulations:
> 
> Has any one made the uklass dollhouse?  I gave it a go yesterday.  I went back and forth between making it as directed and modifying it.  I went as far as I needed to go to get the general idea of how to make one and quickly discovered it would be too small for my broccoli family, so am done for now.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has made one.  I can see how theyd be fun to make and personalize if you had someone (other than broccoli) to make one for.
> 
> The house  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too small for Mr. Broccoli, let alone the rest of the bunch . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open house  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get the idea . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill eventually make another one.
> 
> When I do the preview the pictures are HUGE, but I think I've found out in the past that they shrink.  If not, sorry!!!



Very cute house. I made one similar to that for my girls many many years ago.



darnheather said:


> Finally I get to show you some of my sewing.
> 
> First up are the quilts I made Izzy's kindergarten teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a round neck dress for Izzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must do her 4th of July outfit soon.



Those quilts are beautiful and Izzy and her dress are adorable.


I was planning to post pictures of the projects I've worked on this week but photobucket is being uncooperative, so I will have to post them later.


----------



## love to stitch

Photobucket and I seem to be getting along now so here are the projects I've worked on this week.

The first is a Hello Kitty sundress, hat and there are pink shorts under the dress.




My grandson's favorite toys are balls so the fabric for this shirt was perfect.




A friend asked me to make a bear for her from a suit that belonged to her father-in-law who died last year.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

love to stitch said:


> Photobucket and I seem to be getting along now so here are the projects I've worked on this week.
> 
> The first is a Hello Kitty sundress, hat and there are pink shorts under the dress.
> http://s53.photobucket.com/user/csh...reations/HelloKittyDress_zpsb6304d5d.jpg.html
> 
> My grandson's favorite toys are balls so the fabric for this shirt was perfect.
> http://s53.photobucket.com/user/csh.../SportsBallShirtampPants_zps3dd1af12.jpg.html
> 
> A friend asked me to make a bear for her from a suit that belonged to her father-in-law who died last year.
> http://s53.photobucket.com/user/cshortcrochet/media/2013 Creations/TeddyBear_zps3f99a77d.jpg.html



The bear from the suit is a very nice memorial .

I love the hello kitty dress 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## darnheather

My turn for machine woes.  My embroidery machine was not tracking properly yesterday and I needed to get Izzy's 4th outfit done.  I took the machine in today and of course it worked for the service man.    Anyway we scolded me for using spray glue and canned air.  I didn't know those were no-no's.  He's going to service it and check the tracking with the computer.  Sigh.  Didn't need more money out of my pocket this month.


----------



## TinkNH

I am SO not going to be able to keep up.  Way too busy with this guy:



This is Loki.  He was rescued from a shelter in TX along with his 9 brothers and sisters and mom when they were 1 day old, same day they were scheduled to be put down.  A wonderful rescue found a brave foster family who raised 10 puppies until they were old enough to travel up north and be adopted (mom now lives happily with the foster family) and I was lucky enough to get this guy for myself.  Hes a lab mix..no idea what the mix is of, but he is super smart, and super sweet and I am head over heels for him!

On the sewing front...my mother surprised me with a Brother Pe770..so I have been making tee shirts left and right   And I made this dress: 



close up of applique:




Off to take Loki out to pee and collapse into bed...hopefully will find time to read up on what everyone has been doing!


----------



## goteamwood

darnheather said:


> My turn for machine woes.  My embroidery machine was not tracking properly yesterday and I needed to get Izzy's 4th outfit done.  I took the machine in today and of course it worked for the service man.    Anyway we scolded me for using spray glue and canned air.  I didn't know those were no-no's.  He's going to service it and check the tracking with the computer.  Sigh.  Didn't need more money out of my pocket this month.


I hope it's an easy and inexpensive fix. I also use spray glue and was told it isn't a good idea because it doesn't hold consistently but I've not had issues... It is one of the only things the local places HASN'T blamed me for causing the issues. They've criticized my stabilizer, thread, bobbins and bobbin thread, needles and my methods. (Oh and btw still broken. And all
Those suspicious supplies working fine on my other machine...)




TinkNH said:


> I am SO not going to be able to keep up.  Way too busy with this guy:
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/CarolynJNH/media/null-17.jpg.html
> This is Loki.  He was rescued from a shelter in TX along with his 9 brothers and sisters and mom when they were 1 day old, same day they were scheduled to be put down.  A wonderful rescue found a brave foster family who raised 10 puppies until they were old enough to travel up north and be adopted (mom now lives happily with the foster family) and I was lucky enough to get this guy for myself.  Hes a lab mix..no idea what the mix is of, but he is super smart, and super sweet and I am head over heels for him!
> 
> On the sewing front...my mother surprised me with a Brother Pe770..so I have been making tee shirts left and right   And I made this dress:
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/CarolynJNH/media/null-21.jpg.html
> close up of applique:
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/CarolynJNH/media/null-23.jpg.html
> 
> Off to take Loki out to pee and collapse into bed...hopefully will find time to read up on what everyone has been doing!



I love your dog and I'm so happy you got an embroidery machine. (And that I kept mine as a backup!) your dress is very cute. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## cogero

love to stitch said:


> Photobucket and I seem to be getting along now so here are the projects I've worked on this week.
> 
> The first is a Hello Kitty sundress, hat and there are pink shorts under the dress.
> http://s53.photobucket.com/user/csh...reations/HelloKittyDress_zpsb6304d5d.jpg.html
> 
> My grandson's favorite toys are balls so the fabric for this shirt was perfect.
> http://s53.photobucket.com/user/csh.../SportsBallShirtampPants_zps3dd1af12.jpg.html
> 
> A friend asked me to make a bear for her from a suit that belonged to her father-in-law who died last year.
> http://s53.photobucket.com/user/cshortcrochet/media/2013 Creations/TeddyBear_zps3f99a77d.jpg.html



Love everything but the bear is my favorite.



darnheather said:


> My turn for machine woes.  My embroidery machine was not tracking properly yesterday and I needed to get Izzy's 4th outfit done.  I took the machine in today and of course it worked for the service man.    Anyway we scolded me for using spray glue and canned air.  I didn't know those were no-no's.  He's going to service it and check the tracking with the computer.  Sigh.  Didn't need more money out of my pocket this month.



I only use canned air on one of me machines to low dustier after using a brush. My brother machines hate spray adhesive but I can use it on my janome.



TinkNH said:


> I am SO not going to be able to keep up.  Way too busy with this guy:
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/CarolynJNH/media/null-17.jpg.html
> This is Loki.  He was rescued from a shelter in TX along with his 9 brothers and sisters and mom when they were 1 day old, same day they were scheduled to be put down.  A wonderful rescue found a brave foster family who raised 10 puppies until they were old enough to travel up north and be adopted (mom now lives happily with the foster family) and I was lucky enough to get this guy for myself.  Hes a lab mix..no idea what the mix is of, but he is super smart, and super sweet and I am head over heels for him!
> 
> On the sewing front...my mother surprised me with a Brother Pe770..so I have been making tee shirts left and right   And I made this dress:
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/CarolynJNH/media/null-21.jpg.html
> close up of applique:
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/CarolynJNH/media/null-23.jpg.html
> 
> Off to take Loki out to pee and collapse into bed...hopefully will find time to read up on what everyone has been doing!



Loki is precious and love our projects.


----------



## love to stitch

TinkNH said:


> I am SO not going to be able to keep up.  Way too busy with this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Loki.  He was rescued from a shelter in TX along with his 9 brothers and sisters and mom when they were 1 day old, same day they were scheduled to be put down.  A wonderful rescue found a brave foster family who raised 10 puppies until they were old enough to travel up north and be adopted (mom now lives happily with the foster family) and I was lucky enough to get this guy for myself.  Hes a lab mix..no idea what the mix is of, but he is super smart, and super sweet and I am head over heels for him!
> 
> On the sewing front...my mother surprised me with a Brother Pe770..so I have been making tee shirts left and right   And I made this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> close up of applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to take Loki out to pee and collapse into bed...hopefully will find time to read up on what everyone has been doing!



Loki is adorable and I'm sure he will keep you busy. The dress is adorable too, I love the little snail.


----------



## darnheather

goteamwood said:


> I hope it's an easy and inexpensive fix. I also use spray glue and was told it isn't a good idea because it doesn't hold consistently but I've not had issues... It is one of the only things the local places HASN'T blamed me for causing the issues. They've criticized my stabilizer, thread, bobbins and bobbin thread, needles and my methods. (Oh and btw still broken. And all
> Those suspicious supplies working fine on my other machine...)



Oh I've been scolded for the bobbins too.  Sorry yours is still broken.


----------



## darnheather

cogero said:


> Love everything but the bear is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> I only use canned air on one of me machines to low dustier after using a brush. My brother machines hate spray adhesive but I can use it on my janome.
> 
> 
> 
> Loki is precious and love our projects.



Yeah, I have a Janome 350e and never got scolded for the canned air before.  Now I have a mini-air compressor that really blasts but probably won't use it on the embroidery machine any longer.  I don't like being told off.


----------



## darnheather

@TinkNH your dog and the sun dress are super sweet!  I love the little gathered sleeves on the dress.


----------



## TinkNH

goteamwood said:


> I love your dog and I'm so happy you got an embroidery machine. (And that I kept mine as a backup!) your dress is very cute.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I had told her about that on Fb and that was what prompted her to get me one   She wants me to try to make a go of making things and working from home..we shall see!  the twinado is off to school in september


----------



## goteamwood

Our little family is SO excited for Monsters University, I can't stand it. We are going on Sunday since that is hubby's day off, and I seriously wish I could fast-forward through the week to get there. (Especially since my darling children have decided to reject napping and the days are SOOOOOOOO long without that break.)

Here are the outfits I have been working on this week for my boys for the movie: 




They are both the same (to prevent fights.) so the one on the left is the front, the right is the back. I do have enough of the Monsters fabric to make them bowling shirts later on if I find time.
I sorta love this guy "taped" to the back of the shirt:




AND...



 
(One of my sons took this for me, not too bad.)

I made myself another Dana top. I saw this fabric a few weeks ago and it screamed Monsters Inc to me, so I decided I needed a Monsters Inc shirt too. My friend whom I made the bowling shirt for our Disney trip is coming with us to the movie, so I am sure we will be quite the sight!

(to refresh, this is the shirt I made her)


 



Thinking my husband NEEDS a Monster shirt, maybe I will do the Mike W face on a Lime Green shirt this week sometime so he doesn't feel left out!


----------



## darnheather

goteamwood said:


> Our little family is SO excited for Monsters University, I can't stand it. We are going on Sunday since that is hubby's day off, and I seriously wish I could fast-forward through the week to get there. (Especially since my darling children have decided to reject napping and the days are SOOOOOOOO long without that break.)
> 
> Here are the outfits I have been working on this week for my boys for the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both the same (to prevent fights.) so the one on the left is the front, the right is the back. I do have enough of the Monsters fabric to make them bowling shirts later on if I find time.
> I sorta love this guy "taped" to the back of the shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (One of my sons took this for me, not too bad.)
> 
> I made myself another Dana top. I saw this fabric a few weeks ago and it screamed Monsters Inc to me, so I decided I needed a Monsters Inc shirt too. My friend whom I made the bowling shirt for our Disney trip is coming with us to the movie, so I am sure we will be quite the sight!
> 
> (to refresh, this is the shirt I made her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking my husband NEEDS a Monster shirt, maybe I will do the Mike W face on a Lime Green shirt this week sometime so he doesn't feel left out!



Oh my goodness these are fantastic!  I especially like your blouse!  
Did you make the embroideries?


----------



## goteamwood

darnheather said:


> Oh my goodness these are fantastic!  I especially like your blouse!
> Did you make the embroideries?



The Monster's University Crest and the Mike W taped to the back are both froufroubyheathersue, the Monsters on my top are from Applique Ave, which shut down a couple months ago and offered all the designs for $10 I think. The ones on the bowling shirt I truly can't remember, I made that last summer. I did the ones on the back by re-hooping over and over and doing oval appliqués and footballs w/o the laces if I recall. Basically 12 different appliqués (albeit simple ones) on the back and 4 for the front. Definitely a labor of love and not something I am eager to do again!


----------



## sewdisney

goteamwood said:


> Our little family is SO excited for Monsters University, I can't stand it. We are going on Sunday since that is hubby's day off, and I seriously wish I could fast-forward through the week to get there. (Especially since my darling children have decided to reject napping and the days are SOOOOOOOO long without that break.)
> 
> Here are the outfits I have been working on this week for my boys for the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both the same (to prevent fights.) so the one on the left is the front, the right is the back. I do have enough of the Monsters fabric to make them bowling shirts later on if I find time.
> I sorta love this guy "taped" to the back of the shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (One of my sons took this for me, not too bad.)
> 
> I made myself another Dana top. I saw this fabric a few weeks ago and it screamed Monsters Inc to me, so I decided I needed a Monsters Inc shirt too. My friend whom I made the bowling shirt for our Disney trip is coming with us to the movie, so I am sure we will be quite the sight!
> 
> (to refresh, this is the shirt I made her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking my husband NEEDS a Monster shirt, maybe I will do the Mike W face on a Lime Green shirt this week sometime so he doesn't feel left out!



The little shirt and shorts are SO CUTE!  

Nice bowling shirt too!  You did a great job on everything!


----------



## darnheather

goteamwood said:


> The Monster's University Crest and the Mike W taped to the back are both froufroubyheathersue, the Monsters on my top are from Applique Ave, which shut down a couple months ago and offered all the designs for $10 I think. The ones on the bowling shirt I truly can't remember, I made that last summer. I did the ones on the back by re-hooping over and over and doing oval appliqués and footballs w/o the laces if I recall. Basically 12 different appliqués (albeit simple ones) on the back and 4 for the front. Definitely a labor of love and not something I am eager to do again!



 Thank you!


----------



## love to stitch

goteamwood said:


> Our little family is SO excited for Monsters University, I can't stand it. We are going on Sunday since that is hubby's day off, and I seriously wish I could fast-forward through the week to get there. (Especially since my darling children have decided to reject napping and the days are SOOOOOOOO long without that break.)
> 
> Here are the outfits I have been working on this week for my boys for the movie:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9052702717/
> They are both the same (to prevent fights.) so the one on the left is the front, the right is the back. I do have enough of the Monsters fabric to make them bowling shirts later on if I find time.
> I sorta love this guy "taped" to the back of the shirt:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9052701377/
> 
> AND...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9053652454/
> (One of my sons took this for me, not too bad.)
> 
> I made myself another Dana top. I saw this fabric a few weeks ago and it screamed Monsters Inc to me, so I decided I needed a Monsters Inc shirt too. My friend whom I made the bowling shirt for our Disney trip is coming with us to the movie, so I am sure we will be quite the sight!
> 
> (to refresh, this is the shirt I made her)
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8120254865/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8120255827/
> 
> Thinking my husband NEEDS a Monster shirt, maybe I will do the Mike W face on a Lime Green shirt this week sometime so he doesn't feel left out!



I love all of them.


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

I am making a few shirts for another family going down to Disney in a few weeks. I was SURE I'd be able to find red tank tops esp with the 4th coming up, but I am out of luck. 

Anyone know where I can quickly order nice red tanks?


----------



## goteamwood

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am making a few shirts for another family going down to Disney in a few weeks. I was SURE I'd be able to find red tank tops esp with the 4th coming up, but I am out of luck.
> 
> Anyone know where I can quickly order nice red tanks?



I haven't bought tank tops but I often get shirts from jiffy shirts. They ship fast and have a wide selection.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## cogero

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am making a few shirts for another family going down to Disney in a few weeks. I was SURE I'd be able to find red tank tops esp with the 4th coming up, but I am out of luck.
> 
> Anyone know where I can quickly order nice red tanks?



Red has been hard to find for a couple years for me.good luck.


----------



## DMGeurts

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am making a few shirts for another family going down to Disney in a few weeks. I was SURE I'd be able to find red tank tops esp with the 4th coming up, but I am out of luck.
> 
> Anyone know where I can quickly order nice red tanks?



I have been looking for a true Red everywhere this year, and I have not had any luck at all.  Of course, it doesn't help that my girls and I are picky and will only wear certain shirts...  So far - no luck.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

I am sooo far behind, but I did go back several pages in an attempt to catchup.  



goteamwood said:


> Our little family is SO excited for Monsters University, I can't stand it. We are going on Sunday since that is hubby's day off, and I seriously wish I could fast-forward through the week to get there. (Especially since my darling children have decided to reject napping and the days are SOOOOOOOO long without that break.)
> 
> Here are the outfits I have been working on this week for my boys for the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both the same (to prevent fights.) so the one on the left is the front, the right is the back. I do have enough of the Monsters fabric to make them bowling shirts later on if I find time.
> I sorta love this guy "taped" to the back of the shirt:
> 
> 
> AND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (One of my sons took this for me, not too bad.)
> 
> I made myself another Dana top. I saw this fabric a few weeks ago and it screamed Monsters Inc to me, so I decided I needed a Monsters Inc shirt too. My friend whom I made the bowling shirt for our Disney trip is coming with us to the movie, so I am sure we will be quite the sight!
> 
> (to refresh, this is the shirt I made her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking my husband NEEDS a Monster shirt, maybe I will do the Mike W face on a Lime Green shirt this week sometime so he doesn't feel left out!



I LOVE all of the MI stuff!!!  Seriously - that is dd's theme for our next trip - so I've been all over searching for great MI ideas...  However - I have yet to get to JoAnn's to get the new fabric...  Maybe I should just order online - that may go better for me?



aboveH20 said:


> My older son is a Disney lover.  He's joined me on a couple of my "solo" trips.  It's the younger one who gave Disneyland a 3 out of 10!  Kids!
> 
> My older son and I just did a quickie trip to Las Vegas to see "Love," the Beatles inspired Cirque show.  Our tickets were so expensive (I bought them on Monday for a Wednesday trip) that I now have enough points for a trip to Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know.
> 
> When junior son graduated from power school in South Carolina he wanted to go to Busch Gardens in Tampa.  We flew to SC, rented a car and drove to FL.   We drove by lots of Disney signs, I could see the top of the Tower of Terror, but he didn't want to go to Disney, just Busch Gardens.
> 
> Placemats on my next post.  I really do like them.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rules on page one I see it is mandatory to share all sewing whether or not Disney related.
> 
> 2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING)!
> 
> I offer this post in order to comply with all regulations:
> 
> Has any one made the uklass dollhouse?  I gave it a go yesterday.  I went back and forth between making it as directed and modifying it.  I went as far as I needed to go to get the general idea of how to make one and quickly discovered it would be too small for my broccoli family, so am done for now.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has made one.  I can see how theyd be fun to make and personalize if you had someone (other than broccoli) to make one for.
> 
> The house  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too small for Mr. Broccoli, let alone the rest of the bunch . . .
> 
> Open house  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get the idea . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill eventually make another one.
> 
> When I do the preview the pictures are HUGE, but I think I've found out in the past that they shrink.  If not, sorry!!!



Hi Cheryl!!!  It's great to see you!  Love the house and your broccoli family.  



3cuteDISkids said:


> Hello everyone! I am new-ish to the Dis and new to here. I lurked the Dis for months before joining (you don't have much to contribute when you are there to learn!). Once I felt schooled I joined in. I have been lurking your thread for awhile (which sounds so stalker-ish ;-)) and I am amazed and inspired by all the wonderful creations you ladies have made. While I don't know most of you I hope you'll let me hang around and learn the craft. My mil taught me to sew a few years ago and got me a sewing machine. While I'm not great, I have made a few things with her help, which I will post eventually. I'm gearing up for my 2014 wdw trip and I am starting to plan for my kids outfits, 2 dd 4&7 and 1 ds who's 1. It's our first family trip and I tend to go over the top. Eeek!
> 
> The reason to finally post is that I was excited today and you were the only ones who I thought would care. I've decided to make pillowcase dresses for our dis trip, but I thought I'd do a trial run with some July 4th ones. While shopping at Jo Ann's, I came across a clearance rack.....and I scored a gorgeous Tiana fabric for $2.50 yard! It made my day! I think I'm going to use some of it make a mixed piece tutu (well 2 of them of course, my oldest loves to match her sister). Since none of my friends really sew and dh could care less, I was busting at the seams to tell someone!! Thanks for letting me share and I look forward to getting to 'know' all of you



Welcome!  Awesome find!  



darnheather said:


> Finally I get to show you some of my sewing.
> 
> First up are the quilts I made Izzy's kindergarten teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a round neck dress for Izzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must do her 4th of July outfit soon.



Awesome!  Izzy is adorable!



scbelleatheart said:


> As usual, I get back to a computer and the creativity of you all is astounding.
> Thought I would share a kind of nice story if you don't mind. We moved our son and fiance' to Orlando last week. We took a few days to visit my parents (ages 83 & 85) at their active adult community. The ladies had decided on a project and they needed a little assistance from me.
> The project was to purchase 10-15 sewing machines and teach young mothers how to sew, either for themselves or as a possible job skill. My job  was to refurbish all the machines they had collected. It was fun yet tedious to teach these ladies how to thread the newer machines. They all can sew on a machine (except my Mom). Of course, they had so many brands of machines I hit Walmart several times to get bobbins, oil, needles! Then took them shopping on Craigslist to see what else they wanted to buy.
> One lady donated a machine that belonged to her Mom. I googled it. It was worth way more than she thought. Pristine Singer Featherweight 221 with all the attachments, case and original manuals. They decided not to put that in the project and resell it for the cash.
> It was the BEST working vacation I ever took! While I worked on sewing machines, DH made his way around the complex fixing toilets. sinks, putting up shelves, changing oil in cars. We drove back north after 9 days when it was supposed to be a 3 day trip feeling it was time well spent.
> This is not solicitation, just thought you all would enjoy hearing about what these ladies are doing for their community. Now they have 10 machines ready to go, a room to put them in and everything is up and running for their launch date of Sept. 2013.



LOVED this story!  And how nice of you and DH to give of your talents as well!



babynala said:


> Doll clothes are so small, which always gives me trouble.
> 
> Here are a few things I made for our Universal trip:
> 
> These were for our Universal day - Sponge Bob and Patrick theme.  The yellow shirt is for Curtis and I wore the pink one.
> 
> 
> 
> Casey wore the pink tank and her dad wore the yellow shirt
> 
> The kids wore these our first day at Islands of Adventure when we went to Harry Potter "land".  When I was packing I could not find my son's shirt anywhere.  Everyone looked but we could not find it.  I ended up making another one the night before we left.  Of course, I found it yesterday on the front porch where I took it to take some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for my daughter as "extras".  My son wore his Scooby Doo shirt and Casey wore her Mystery Machine shirt after they got soaked in Curious George's playland.  We never found Scooby and Shaggy this day I think because we were in TS Andrea and they were not out.
> 
> These are my first "felt" designs and I am planning on taking off the appliques and reusing the shirts since we don't have much of a use for them after our trip.
> 
> I made a few Dr. Suess themed items but I have to get some pictures of them.
> 
> Curtis wore this shirt to his end of year movie day since he was planning to watch Monsters Inc.  I had just purchased this design so I quickly made this shirt for him.  One item done for our Oct trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these outfits for my nieces and nephews.  There are two sets of cousins one boy and one girl, live near each other so I wanted to send something for everyone.  I just appliqued some beach dresses from Walmart and both of the girls really love them.
> 
> These shirts were for the boys.  My sister loved the shrimp boat since she calls her son Bubba.  She calls it his Bubba Gump shirt but I just thought the design was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this for my daughter but I don't think she is a fan.  She doesn't like that you can't tell what the letters are on the pocket.    Of course there is no explaining the monogram concept to her.



As usual, loved everything Liz!



goteamwood said:


>



Despite all of your issues with it - I think it turned out awesome - it's very flattering on you.  I didn't grab the quote with the Donald photo - but I just loved that you outlined that applique in khaki felt - it looks great!



PurpleEars said:


>



You are always so clever Flora!  That dress is so adorable - I wish I could wear dresses, I always want to, but I just never do.



luvdumbo said:


> I am trying to make a habit of coming over here more often, so I am sharing my most recently completed project.



Super - duper cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

D~


----------



## darnheather

Another round neck for Izzy (she's wearing it over the bathing suit which is why it looks funny)




Matching doll dress.




And the first piece for Disney! Blouse for D!


----------



## love to stitch

darnheather said:


> Another round neck for Izzy (she's wearing it over the bathing suit which is why it looks funny)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching doll dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the first piece for Disney! Blouse for D!



The dresses and blouse look great.


----------



## babynala

goteamwood said:


> My embroidery machine woes continue to depress me, but I took my kids to the splash park this morning for a few hours and they went down for a LONG nap afterward (I could have easily slept too!) so I finished my Dana Scientific Seamstress sew-along top today. It's pretty much outside my comfort zone fabric/color/style wise, but I am pretty happy with it. I am a t-shirts and not much else sort of person. Sadly I had a LOT of trouble with this, not any of which was the pattern, it was actually quite easy. I did the ruffle over like 6 times, first two times I sewed it to the wrong side... Then I tried to do the ruffle on the serger has I have done with most ruffling recently and it didn't work (though a sample fabric would work so I think it was the tiny ruffle or something.) so I had to cut off the ruffle so many times. The rest was OK, but ran out of bobbin thread about 1.5 inches from the end, the last 25 stitches of the whole thing. But I got through it. And it is done.


I love your Dana shirt.  I made the Maddie shirt for my DD and found the ruffle part a little confusing.  I feel like the directions were missing a step and/or picture.  And that was after I read your post and paid extra attention to that step.  Of course I didn't finish it until Sunday so I didn't post it on the SS Lab page.  



aboveH20 said:


> According to the rules on page one I see it is mandatory to share all sewing whether or not Disney related.
> 
> 2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING)!
> 
> I offer this post in order to comply with all regulations:
> 
> Has any one made the uklass dollhouse?  I gave it a go yesterday.  I went back and forth between making it as directed and modifying it.  I went as far as I needed to go to get the general idea of how to make one and quickly discovered it would be too small for my broccoli family, so am done for now.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has made one.  I can see how theyd be fun to make and personalize if you had someone (other than broccoli) to make one for.
> 
> The house  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too small for Mr. Broccoli, let alone the rest of the bunch . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open house  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get the idea . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill eventually make another one.
> 
> When I do the preview the pictures are HUGE, but I think I've found out in the past that they shrink.  If not, sorry!!!


Cheryl - that came out very nice.  It looks more complicated then something I would ever want to tackle.  Mr. Broccoli looks yummy, even if he doesn't fit in the house. 



3cuteDISkids said:


> Hello everyone! I am new-ish to the Dis and new to here. I lurked the Dis for months before joining (you don't have much to contribute when you are there to learn!). Once I felt schooled I joined in. I have been lurking your thread for awhile (which sounds so stalker-ish ;-)) and I am amazed and inspired by all the wonderful creations you ladies have made. While I don't know most of you I hope you'll let me hang around and learn the craft. My mil taught me to sew a few years ago and got me a sewing machine. While I'm not great, I have made a few things with her help, which I will post eventually. I'm gearing up for my 2014 wdw trip and I am starting to plan for my kids outfits, 2 dd 4&7 and 1 ds who's 1. It's our first family trip and I tend to go over the top. Eeek!
> 
> The reason to finally post is that I was excited today and you were the only ones who I thought would care. I've decided to make pillowcase dresses for our dis trip, but I thought I'd do a trial run with some July 4th ones. While shopping at Jo Ann's, I came across a clearance rack.....and I scored a gorgeous Tiana fabric for $2.50 yard! It made my day! I think I'm going to use some of it make a mixed piece tutu (well 2 of them of course, my oldest loves to match her sister). Since none of my friends really sew and dh could care less, I was busting at the seams to tell someone!! Thanks for letting me share and I look forward to getting to 'know' all of you


WELCOME.  Great score on the fabric.  Can't wait to see what you make with it.



darnheather said:


> Finally I get to show you some of my sewing.
> 
> First up are the quilts I made Izzy's kindergarten teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a round neck dress for Izzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must do her 4th of July outfit soon.


Wow, those quilts are amazing.  What a wonderful gift.  I really like the round neck dress.  That would be a cute pattern to use for a nautical themed dress (and I love the whale one you just posted).



love to stitch said:


> Photobucket and I seem to be getting along now so here are the projects I've worked on this week.
> 
> The first is a Hello Kitty sundress, hat and there are pink shorts under the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandson's favorite toys are balls so the fabric for this shirt was perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend asked me to make a bear for her from a suit that belonged to her father-in-law who died last year.


The HK dress is adorable and the ball shirt looks great.  You did a really nice job on the Teddy Bear, and the fact that he is made from your friend's FIL's suit makes it even better.  What a great way to keep someone in your thoughts.



darnheather said:


> My turn for machine woes.  My embroidery machine was not tracking properly yesterday and I needed to get Izzy's 4th outfit done.  I took the machine in today and of course it worked for the service man.    Anyway we scolded me for using spray glue and canned air.  I didn't know those were no-no's.  He's going to service it and check the tracking with the computer.  Sigh.  Didn't need more money out of my pocket this month.


Bummer.  I think I have heard others say that canned air can force fuzz into the smaller "holes" instead of blowing it out.  I don't use spray adhesive very often but I imagine it can cause your machine to get "gummed up".  I did use it today but I always spray it on my ironing board, not near my machine.  Hope you get it back soon.



TinkNH said:


> I am SO not going to be able to keep up.  Way too busy with this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Loki.  He was rescued from a shelter in TX along with his 9 brothers and sisters and mom when they were 1 day old, same day they were scheduled to be put down.  A wonderful rescue found a brave foster family who raised 10 puppies until they were old enough to travel up north and be adopted (mom now lives happily with the foster family) and I was lucky enough to get this guy for myself.  Hes a lab mix..no idea what the mix is of, but he is super smart, and super sweet and I am head over heels for him!
> 
> On the sewing front...my mother surprised me with a Brother Pe770..so I have been making tee shirts left and right   And I made this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to take Loki out to pee and collapse into bed...hopefully will find time to read up on what everyone has been doing!


Your new puppy is so cute.  I am sure he is keeping you busy.  Congrats on the new machine.  That dress and applique are really cute.  



goteamwood said:


> Our little family is SO excited for Monsters University, I can't stand it. We are going on Sunday since that is hubby's day off, and I seriously wish I could fast-forward through the week to get there. (Especially since my darling children have decided to reject napping and the days are SOOOOOOOO long without that break.)
> 
> Here are the outfits I have been working on this week for my boys for the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both the same (to prevent fights.) so the one on the left is the front, the right is the back. I do have enough of the Monsters fabric to make them bowling shirts later on if I find time.
> I sorta love this guy "taped" to the back of the shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (One of my sons took this for me, not too bad.)
> 
> I made myself another Dana top. I saw this fabric a few weeks ago and it screamed Monsters Inc to me, so I decided I needed a Monsters Inc shirt too. My friend whom I made the bowling shirt for our Disney trip is coming with us to the movie, so I am sure we will be quite the sight!
> 
> (to refresh, this is the shirt I made her)
> 
> 
> Thinking my husband NEEDS a Monster shirt, maybe I will do the Mike W face on a Lime Green shirt this week sometime so he doesn't feel left out!


Love the outfits for the boys.  The taped up Mike on the back looks cool.  Your shirt came out perfect and I love seeing that shirt you did for your friend again.  Your DH definitely needs a Monsters Inc shirt


----------



## scrap_heaven

snubie said:


> Teresa, this is for you.
> And Jan 2013



OMG - this is amazingly beautiful! I love the rainbow of polka dots


----------



## erieckers

Quick question... How many of you make these things for a living? I would love to quit my full time job and work from home but I'm not sure if that is just a dream or something I can make a reality.


----------



## PurpleEars

Sorry I am a few pages behind. We had a super crazy busy week last week so I am just catching up now.



scbelleatheart said:


> As usual, I get back to a computer and the creativity of you all is astounding.
> Thought I would share a kind of nice story if you don't mind. We moved our son and fiance' to Orlando last week. We took a few days to visit my parents (ages 83 & 85) at their active adult community. The ladies had decided on a project and they needed a little assistance from me.
> The project was to purchase 10-15 sewing machines and teach young mothers how to sew, either for themselves or as a possible job skill. My job  was to refurbish all the machines they had collected. It was fun yet tedious to teach these ladies how to thread the newer machines. They all can sew on a machine (except my Mom). Of course, they had so many brands of machines I hit Walmart several times to get bobbins, oil, needles! Then took them shopping on Craigslist to see what else they wanted to buy.
> One lady donated a machine that belonged to her Mom. I googled it. It was worth way more than she thought. Pristine Singer Featherweight 221 with all the attachments, case and original manuals. They decided not to put that in the project and resell it for the cash.
> It was the BEST working vacation I ever took! While I worked on sewing machines, DH made his way around the complex fixing toilets. sinks, putting up shelves, changing oil in cars. We drove back north after 9 days when it was supposed to be a 3 day trip feeling it was time well spent.
> This is not solicitation, just thought you all would enjoy hearing about what these ladies are doing for their community. Now they have 10 machines ready to go, a room to put them in and everything is up and running for their launch date of Sept. 2013.



What a nice way to spend a vacation! Thank you for sharing your work. I am sure the ladies appreciated the hard work you and your husband put in. I hope their launch will be successful.



valpss said:


> Could all you sewing pros help me out please?
> I made some clothes for my 2 kids for our trip and now that we are back I was wondering what's the best way to wash them?
> Would it depend on what it is?
> Two are dresses made of cotton fabric, one store bought dress with a sewn on minnie patch (made on felt), some easy pull on shorts, a store bought tshirt with a sewn on mickey patch (made on felt), and then finally a store bought tshirt with an iron-on from special printer paper.
> 
> Can I do them in the washing machine maybe on gentle or do I have to hand wash everything? Is there a detergent that you would recommend? Is it better to hang them up to dry or lie them flat?
> 
> What if there are stains on them? I haven't looked at them closely yet since we just got back but just wondering. The kids wore each outfit a whole day in the park (along with getting rained on) so I wouldn't be surprised if there's something on them.
> 
> Also, one of the dresses has a tulle underskirt - anything special I should do for it?
> 
> And if I need to hand wash them could you please suggest the best way to do it? I've only hand washed a few things in my lifetime so I'm not sure if there's a right way or a wrong way.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Welcome! I would suggest washing them inside out in the washing machine. Modern detergent does a pretty good job at stain removal (even my scent free, dye free detergent), but if it is bad, I will pre-treat with Shout. For the dress with the tulle underskirt, I would probably wash it in a mesh bag in the machine. I hate hand washing anything (both clothes and dishes!), but if you do, use a mild detergent (I use liquid hand soap) and rinse it out well. You can wrap the garment in a towel, roll it up, and press it gently so the towel will absorb the water. I then lay it flat to dry.



babynala said:


> Here are a few things I made for our Universal trip:
> 
> These were for our Universal day - Sponge Bob and Patrick theme.  The yellow shirt is for Curtis and I wore the pink one.
> Casey wore the pink tank and her dad wore the yellow shirt
> 
> The kids wore these our first day at Islands of Adventure when we went to Harry Potter "land".  When I was packing I could not find my son's shirt anywhere.  Everyone looked but we could not find it.  I ended up making another one the night before we left.  Of course, I found it yesterday on the front porch where I took it to take some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for my daughter as "extras".  My son wore his Scooby Doo shirt and Casey wore her Mystery Machine shirt after they got soaked in Curious George's playland.  We never found Scooby and Shaggy this day I think because we were in TS Andrea and they were not out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my first "felt" designs and I am planning on taking off the appliques and reusing the shirts since we don't have much of a use for them after our trip.
> 
> I made a few Dr. Suess themed items but I have to get some pictures of them.
> 
> Curtis wore this shirt to his end of year movie day since he was planning to watch Monsters Inc.  I had just purchased this design so I quickly made this shirt for him.  One item done for our Oct trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these outfits for my nieces and nephews.  There are two sets of cousins one boy and one girl, live near each other so I wanted to send something for everyone.  I just appliqued some beach dresses from Walmart and both of the girls really love them.
> 
> 
> 
> These shirts were for the boys.  My sister loved the shrimp boat since she calls her son Bubba.  She calls it his Bubba Gump shirt but I just thought the design was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this for my daughter but I don't think she is a fan.  She doesn't like that you can't tell what the letters are on the pocket.  Of course there is no explaining the monogram concept to her.



Looks like you have been busy! I like everything that you made, even though your daughter didn't understand the monogram concept! Hooray for having one item done for your October trip! (Sorry I had to cute Spongebob and his friends out due to the picture limit)



goteamwood said:


> My embroidery machine woes continue to depress me, but I took my kids to the splash park this morning for a few hours and they went down for a LONG nap afterward (I could have easily slept too!) so I finished my Dana Scientific Seamstress sew-along top today. It's pretty much outside my comfort zone fabric/color/style wise, but I am pretty happy with it. I am a t-shirts and not much else sort of person. Sadly I had a LOT of trouble with this, not any of which was the pattern, it was actually quite easy. I did the ruffle over like 6 times, first two times I sewed it to the wrong side... Then I tried to do the ruffle on the serger has I have done with most ruffling recently and it didn't work (though a sample fabric would work so I think it was the tiny ruffle or something.) so I had to cut off the ruffle so many times. The rest was OK, but ran out of bobbin thread about 1.5 inches from the end, the last 25 stitches of the whole thing. But I got through it. And it is done.



The Dana top looks nice. I haven't purchased that pattern yet because I am afraid it will make me look pregnant (espeically after someone at work asked me that question last week!)  Having seen yours, I may give it a try!



aboveH20 said:


> According to the rules on page one I see it is mandatory to share all sewing whether or not Disney related.
> 
> 2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING)!
> 
> I offer this post in order to comply with all regulations:
> 
> Has any one made the uklass dollhouse?  I gave it a go yesterday.  I went back and forth between making it as directed and modifying it.  I went as far as I needed to go to get the general idea of how to make one and quickly discovered it would be too small for my broccoli family, so am done for now.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has made one.  I can see how theyd be fun to make and personalize if you had someone (other than broccoli) to make one for.
> 
> The house  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too small for Mr. Broccoli, let alone the rest of the bunch . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open house  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get the idea . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill eventually make another one.
> 
> When I do the preview the pictures are HUGE, but I think I've found out in the past that they shrink.  If not, sorry!!!



I like your house Cheryl. Mr. Broccoli looks cute. I think your house may have just given me an inspiration for my lunch bag (yes, I am still using the broken one since I haven't found something that I like yet). If I ever get mine done, Mr. Broccoli and his family can come for a visit (before I put real food in there!)



3cuteDISkids said:


> Hello everyone! I am new-ish to the Dis and new to here. I lurked the Dis for months before joining (you don't have much to contribute when you are there to learn!). Once I felt schooled I joined in. I have been lurking your thread for awhile (which sounds so stalker-ish) and I am amazed and inspired by all the wonderful creations you ladies have made. While I don't know most of you I hope you'll let me hang around and learn the craft. My mil taught me to sew a few years ago and got me a sewing machine. While I'm not great, I have made a few things with her help, which I will post eventually. I'm gearing up for my 2014 wdw trip and I am starting to plan for my kids outfits, 2 dd 4&7 and 1 ds who's 1. It's our first family trip and I tend to go over the top. Eeek!
> 
> The reason to finally post is that I was excited today and you were the only ones who I thought would care. I've decided to make pillowcase dresses for our dis trip, but I thought I'd do a trial run with some July 4th ones. While shopping at Jo Ann's, I came across a clearance rack.....and I scored a gorgeous Tiana fabric for $2.50 yard! It made my day! I think I'm going to use some of it make a mixed piece tutu (well 2 of them of course, my oldest loves to match her sister). Since none of my friends really sew and dh could care less, I was busting at the seams to tell someone!! Thanks for letting me share and I look forward to getting to 'know' all of you



Welcome! I look forward to seeing pictures of your projects. Great find on the Tiana fabric! I am sure whatever you make will look great! Just think how cute your girls will look with their matching tutu's!



darnheather said:


> Finally I get to show you some of my sewing.
> 
> First up are the quilts I made Izzy's kindergarten teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a round neck dress for Izzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must do her 4th of July outfit soon.



Those are very nice quilts! I am sure the teachers really appreciate them! The dress looks great too.



love to stitch said:


> Photobucket and I seem to be getting along now so here are the projects I've worked on this week.
> 
> The first is a Hello Kitty sundress, hat and there are pink shorts under the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandson's favorite toys are balls so the fabric for this shirt was perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend asked me to make a bear for her from a suit that belonged to her father-in-law who died last year.



The dress set and the ball set look super cute! What a nice idea to make your friend a bear from clothing once worn by someone she loves. I am sure she appreciates the effort you put into the project to make such an important keepsake!



darnheather said:


> My turn for machine woes.  My embroidery machine was not tracking properly yesterday and I needed to get Izzy's 4th outfit done.  I took the machine in today and of course it worked for the service man.  Anyway we scolded me for using spray glue and canned air.  I didn't know those were no-no's.  He's going to service it and check the tracking with the computer.  Sigh.  Didn't need more money out of my pocket this month.



Oh no! I hope your machine can be fixed quickly and at minimal cost!



TinkNH said:


> I am SO not going to be able to keep up.  Way too busy with this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Loki.  He was rescued from a shelter in TX along with his 9 brothers and sisters and mom when they were 1 day old, same day they were scheduled to be put down.  A wonderful rescue found a brave foster family who raised 10 puppies until they were old enough to travel up north and be adopted (mom now lives happily with the foster family) and I was lucky enough to get this guy for myself.  Hes a lab mix..no idea what the mix is of, but he is super smart, and super sweet and I am head over heels for him!
> 
> On the sewing front...my mother surprised me with a Brother Pe770..so I have been making tee shirts left and right  And I made this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to take Loki out to pee and collapse into bed...hopefully will find time to read up on what everyone has been doing!



Loki looks so cute. It is so nice to hear that he will have a loving home. By the way, DH walked by when I was admiring Loki and he said, "nice floor"  Mind you, he installed our hardwood floor so he tends to notice those things! Congrats on getting an embroidery machine. The snail applique looks cute. 



goteamwood said:


> Our little family is SO excited for Monsters University, I can't stand it. We are going on Sunday since that is hubby's day off, and I seriously wish I could fast-forward through the week to get there. (Especially since my darling children have decided to reject napping and the days are SOOOOOOOO long without that break.)
> 
> Here are the outfits I have been working on this week for my boys for the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both the same (to prevent fights.) so the one on the left is the front, the right is the back. I do have enough of the Monsters fabric to make them bowling shirts later on if I find time.
> 
> AND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (One of my sons took this for me, not too bad.)
> 
> I made myself another Dana top. I saw this fabric a few weeks ago and it screamed Monsters Inc to me, so I decided I needed a Monsters Inc shirt too. My friend whom I made the bowling shirt for our Disney trip is coming with us to the movie, so I am sure we will be quite the sight!
> 
> 
> Thinking my husband NEEDS a Monster shirt, maybe I will do the Mike W face on a Lime Green shirt this week sometime so he doesn't feel left out!



Looks like your family is all ready for the movie! The second Dana top looks good too!



darnheather said:


> Another round neck for Izzy (she's wearing it over the bathing suit which is why it looks funny)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching doll dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the first piece for Disney! Blouse for D!



Looks like you have been busy! Everything looks great!



erieckers said:


> Quick question... How many of you make these things for a living? I would love to quit my full time job and work from home but I'm not sure if that is just a dream or something I can make a reality.



Disclaimer: I don't sell my creations. 

I found most people do not appreciate the time and material cost for custom clothing. Some people think they can buy a custom dress with appliques for $20 which is not even enough to cover the material cost, let alone my time. If I do anything for my friends, I simply tell them the number of hours and the cost of materials I put into it, and ask them to give me a fair price.

I know a number of people here have their own etsy shops so maybe they do better than my past experience.


----------



## goteamwood

erieckers said:


> Quick question... How many of you make these things for a living? I would love to quit my full time job and work from home but I'm not sure if that is just a dream or something I can make a reality.


I do have a small business working from
Home but it is nowhere near "making a living." I do it to supplement my husbands income but truly it is a lot of work. I have twin 3-year-olds which is my full time job so I work on my projects while the nap, after bedtime and when my husband is off. I try not to cut into family time too much but when I get slammed with orders or get behind in my queue I end up spending an entire day locked away from my family. I enjoy it and it gives me a little extra money which I end up spending on projects I make for my boys anyway. I'm sure there are people who do make a decent living but I'm sure if I ever calculated my wage per hour it would be depressing. Not to
Discourage you, but it's a lot more work than I expected and not easy money. Besides the production time I spend hours promoting and building my business, creating new products, working on my website and social media presence, trying to streamline supplies and vendors, etc. 



PurpleEars said:


> Sorry I am a few pages behind. We had a super crazy busy week last week so I am just catching up now.
> 
> The Dana top looks nice. I haven't purchased that pattern yet because I am afraid it will make me look pregnant (espeically after someone at work asked me that question last week!)  Having seen yours, I may give it a try!
> 
> I found most people do not appreciate the time and material cost for custom clothing. Some people think they can buy a custom dress with appliques for $20 which is not even enough to cover the material cost, let alone my time. If I do anything for my friends, I simply tell them the number of hours and the cost of materials I put into it, and ask them to give me a fair price.
> 
> I know a number of people here have their own etsy shops so maybe they do better than my past experience.


I think that people definitely under-value the time that goes into handmade things. I've had many inquiries and the people balked at what I thought was a low quote.

Sorry someone asked if you're pregnant. People should learn that question is never ok.  Unfortunately due to extra pounds and some very stretched out "twin skin" in the belly I always fear I look pregnant. (Except when I actually WAS pregnant I was the size of a small car!) I like yhe Dana top because its sort of flowy around the middle where shirts are usually tight. But Carrie said hers looked maternity-Ike so maybe it's a better fit for us bigger folk. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mom2kmta

Here's the shirts I made for our January trip to Disney.
Our 1st day, Chef Mickey's. I made iron on appliques but I got too busy and didn't stitch them down...Big mistake! Unfortunately I did it with most of the shirts. They looked good while we where at Disney but they fell apart as soon as I washed them. Lesson learned!





[/URL][/IMG]

Freezer paper stenciled Mickey hands for Epcot.





[/URL][/IMG]

Mickey Tie-Dye for our 1st day at Magic Kingdom. I made these in the winter and I couldn't find a short sleeved shirt for my daughter. So, I bought a boys shirt and cut it up and tied it off 80's style. That's why it's not laying right. Apparently my fringe skills have faded over the last 25 years. 





[/URL][/IMG]

Animal Kingdom iron ons. Some are hand stitched some have no stitch at all.





[/URL][/IMG]  

Hollywood Studios- At this point I just wanted them done. Nothing is stitched and everything fell apart when we got home. I'm so mad at myself because I loved these.   





[/URL][/IMG]

Magic Kingdom round 2. The shirts are kind of hidden but you get the idea. 





[/URL][/IMG]

The trip home  Peace, heart and Mickey freezer paper stencil. We couldn't get all the eyeliner off from the pirates league. 





[/URL][/IMG]

And here's what our Christmas tree looked like on Christmas morning. We think out Elf on a shelf did it??? 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nowellsl

Mom2kmta said:


> And here's what our Christmas tree looked like on Christmas morning. We think out Elf on a shelf did it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



That is soooo cute - I'd love to try out something like that!


----------



## Mom2kmta

I swear I resized all of those pictures. I don't know what happened. I'm so sorry!


----------



## darnheather

PurpleEars said:


> Those are very nice quilts! I am sure the teachers really appreciate them! The dress looks great too.
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't sell my creations.
> 
> I found most people do not appreciate the time and material cost for custom clothing. Some people think they can buy a custom dress with appliques for $20 which is not even enough to cover the material cost, let alone my time. If I do anything for my friends, I simply tell them the number of hours and the cost of materials I put into it, and ask them to give me a fair price.
> 
> I know a number of people here have their own etsy shops so maybe they do better than my past experience.



Thanks so much, they really did.  All were speechless.  And I think you are totally right about people not appreciating hand made work.  



Mom2kmta said:


> Here's the shirts I made for our January trip to Disney.



They were all so cute!  Your kids look so happy.


----------



## mommy2jack

Hello everyone 

I am a bit of a lurker here. I love custom clothes and desperately wish I could be as talented as all of you!  My sewing skills are very basic at best. I managed to sew up a circle skirt for my DD and myself this past May for our trip to WDW but that is about the extent of my sewing. I would like to get into it more and would like to start making some dresses for DD. Recently I have been dreaming of purchasing an embroidery machine. I purchased several embroidered shirts for our past trip and they weren't cheap! So, the main reason for my post is this... how difficult is it to learn to use an embroidery machine? Can someone with limited sewing skills learn to use one? What is a good basic machine to buy? I was looking at some on Amazon that weren't too expensive. Should I buy one from there or would I be better off going to a specialty sewing store? Any and all advice is welcomed.

Thank you!!


----------



## goteamwood

mommy2jack said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am a bit of a lurker here. I love custom clothes and desperately wish I could be as talented as all of you!  My sewing skills are very basic at best. I managed to sew up a circle skirt for my DD and myself this past May for our trip to WDW but that is about the extent of my sewing. I would like to get into it more and would like to start making some dresses for DD. Recently I have been dreaming of purchasing an embroidery machine. I purchased several embroidered shirts for our past trip and they weren't cheap! So, the main reason for my post is this... how difficult is it to learn to use an embroidery machine? Can someone with limited sewing skills learn to use one? What is a good basic machine to buy? I was looking at some on Amazon that weren't too expensive. Should I buy one from there or would I be better off going to a specialty sewing store? Any and all advice is welcomed.
> 
> Thank you!!



I think sewing and embroidery are pretty different. I am entirely self-taught with advice I have found here on this thread and some youtube videos. This is one of the first videos I watched before I bought my machine and I thought hey, I can do that!  http://www.thediydish.com/2011/05/how-to-applique-with-a-sewing-machine-embroidery-machine-free-pattern/ I have watched tons of other videos on youtube and found other tutorials as I have needed them, but I think that video goes through the basics pretty well.


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> Sorry someone asked if you're pregnant. People should learn that question is never ok.  Unfortunately due to extra pounds and some very stretched out "twin skin" in the belly I always fear I look pregnant. (Except when I actually WAS pregnant I was the size of a small car!) I like yhe Dana top because its sort of flowy around the middle where shirts are usually tight. But Carrie said hers looked maternity-Ike so maybe it's a better fit for us bigger folk.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks Jen, it was one of those situations when you don't know if you should laugh or cry! I know she meant well though. 



Mom2kmta said:


> Here's the shirts I made for our January trip to Disney.
> Our 1st day, Chef Mickey's. I made iron on appliques but I got too busy and didn't stitch them down...Big mistake! Unfortunately I did it with most of the shirts. They looked good while we where at Disney but they fell apart as soon as I washed them. Lesson learned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freezer paper stenciled Mickey hands for Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Tie-Dye for our 1st day at Magic Kingdom. I made these in the winter and I couldn't find a short sleeved shirt for my daughter. So, I bought a boys shirt and cut it up and tied it off 80's style. That's why it's not laying right. Apparently my fringe skills have faded over the last 25 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom iron ons. Some are hand stitched some have no stitch at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Studios- At this point I just wanted them done. Nothing is stitched and everything fell apart when we got home. I'm so mad at myself because I loved these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom round 2. The shirts are kind of hidden but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trip home  Peace, heart and Mickey freezer paper stencil. We couldn't get all the eyeliner off from the pirates league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what our Christmas tree looked like on Christmas morning. We think out Elf on a shelf did it???



Thank you for sharing your pictures! It looks like your family had a great time. It's too bad about the appliques. Were you able to savage any of it?

The Christmas tree is super cute.



mommy2jack said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am a bit of a lurker here. I love custom clothes and desperately wish I could be as talented as all of you!  My sewing skills are very basic at best. I managed to sew up a circle skirt for my DD and myself this past May for our trip to WDW but that is about the extent of my sewing. I would like to get into it more and would like to start making some dresses for DD. Recently I have been dreaming of purchasing an embroidery machine. I purchased several embroidered shirts for our past trip and they weren't cheap! So, the main reason for my post is this... how difficult is it to learn to use an embroidery machine? Can someone with limited sewing skills learn to use one? What is a good basic machine to buy? I was looking at some on Amazon that weren't too expensive. Should I buy one from there or would I be better off going to a specialty sewing store? Any and all advice is welcomed.
> 
> Thank you!!



Welcome! Some of us here barely knew how to sew when they joined the group and they are all making amazing outfits in no time! In terms of embroidery machine, I think most people here will recommend the Brother PE770. It has 5"x7" maximum emboridery field, which is good for most children's clothing (perhaps adults too). From time to time you can get a good price on it from Amazon. The embroidery machine is very easy to use, and the group here is very nice and will answer any questions you have.


----------



## cogero

mommy2jack said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am a bit of a lurker here. I love custom clothes and desperately wish I could be as talented as all of you!  My sewing skills are very basic at best. I managed to sew up a circle skirt for my DD and myself this past May for our trip to WDW but that is about the extent of my sewing. I would like to get into it more and would like to start making some dresses for DD. Recently I have been dreaming of purchasing an embroidery machine. I purchased several embroidered shirts for our past trip and they weren't cheap! So, the main reason for my post is this... how difficult is it to learn to use an embroidery machine? Can someone with limited sewing skills learn to use one? What is a good basic machine to buy? I was looking at some on Amazon that weren't too expensive. Should I buy one from there or would I be better off going to a specialty sewing store? Any and all advice is welcomed.
> 
> Thank you!!



I am a totally self taught and do both sewing and embroidery. The ladies on this thread are great.


----------



## scrap_heaven

goteamwood said:


> Our little family is SO excited for Monsters University, I can't stand it. We are going on Sunday since that is hubby's day off, and I seriously wish I could fast-forward through the week to get there. (Especially since my darling children have decided to reject napping and the days are SOOOOOOOO long without that break.)
> 
> Here are the outfits I have been working on this week for my boys for the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both the same (to prevent fights.) so the one on the left is the front, the right is the back. I do have enough of the Monsters fabric to make them bowling shirts later on if I find time.
> I sorta love this guy "taped" to the back of the shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (One of my sons took this for me, not too bad.)
> 
> I made myself another Dana top. I saw this fabric a few weeks ago and it screamed Monsters Inc to me, so I decided I needed a Monsters Inc shirt too. My friend whom I made the bowling shirt for our Disney trip is coming with us to the movie, so I am sure we will be quite the sight!
> 
> (to refresh, this is the shirt I made her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking my husband NEEDS a Monster shirt, maybe I will do the Mike W face on a Lime Green shirt this week sometime so he doesn't feel left out!



Love it all!!! Seriously! I had already ordered the monster university fabric and it is on it's way when I came and saw what you have done.  It is great.

I neeeeeeeeed to know what is that polkadot fabric you made your shirt out of, I am searching like crazy and can't find it.

Thank you
sarah


----------



## goteamwood

scrap_heaven said:


> Love it all!!! Seriously! I had already ordered the monster university fabric and it is on it's way when I came and saw what you have done.  It is great.
> 
> I neeeeeeeeed to know what is that polkadot fabric you made your shirt out of, I am searching like crazy and can't find it.
> 
> Thank you
> sarah



Thanks! We are definitely a monster loving family. 
The purple/lime/teal polka-dot is from Hobby lobby. They also have one in the same colors with line-art flowers which is cute.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sewmess

goteamwood said:


> Thanks! We are definitely a monster loving family.
> The purple/lime/teal polka-dot is from Hobby lobby. They also have one in the same colors with line-art flowers which is cute.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Well, with two little boys how could you not be monster loving? 

Love your shirts and I smile every time you post a picture of yourself because you remind me of one of my sisters college pictures.


----------



## aboveH20

Hello everyone.  Just a quickie . . .

We're in Maryland for the funeral of my husband's former sister-in-law.  I knew her, but not well.

I'm posting because even though I haven't been very faithful in my reading, scanning or posting, it occurred to me that I don't think Diane has been around lately.  (I think she's in Maryland which is what made me think of her.)

Diane, if you're scanning, just hope all is okay.  I know you had a couple family health things going on.  Thinking of you.


----------



## goteamwood

aboveH20 said:


> Hello everyone.  Just a quickie . . .
> 
> We're in Maryland for the funeral of my husband's former sister-in-law.  I knew her, but not well.
> 
> I'm posting because even though I haven't been very faithful in my reading, scanning or posting, it occurred to me that I don't think Diane has been around lately.  (I think she's in Maryland which is what made me think of her.)
> 
> Diane, if you're scanning, just hope all is okay.  I know you had a couple family health things going on.  Thinking of you.



I'm pretty sure they're at Disney world this week. I saw a bunch of dresses she posted on Facebook she made for kids who lost their homes in Oklahoma tornadoes and some shirts she made her family for Disney.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## scrap_heaven

goteamwood said:


> Thanks! We are definitely a monster loving family.
> The purple/lime/teal polka-dot is from Hobby lobby. They also have one in the same colors with line-art flowers which is cute.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thank you! I am going to see if a gf can get it for me! I am in Canada and we don't have hobby lobby's


----------



## babynala

erieckers said:


> Quick question... How many of you make these things for a living? I would love to quit my full time job and work from home but I'm not sure if that is just a dream or something I can make a reality.


I do not sell my items.  I think others have given you some honest feedback. One thing that keeps from selling is the horror stories I hear from others who sell their homemade projects.  Having to deal with the negative customers is enough to keep me from trying to sell my creations.  Good luck with your decision.



Mom2kmta said:


> Here's the shirts I made for our January trip to Disney.
> Our 1st day, Chef Mickey's. I made iron on appliques but I got too busy and didn't stitch them down...Big mistake! Unfortunately I did it with most of the shirts. They looked good while we where at Disney but they fell apart as soon as I washed them. Lesson learned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Freezer paper stenciled Mickey hands for Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Mickey Tie-Dye for our 1st day at Magic Kingdom. I made these in the winter and I couldn't find a short sleeved shirt for my daughter. So, I bought a boys shirt and cut it up and tied it off 80's style. That's why it's not laying right. Apparently my fringe skills have faded over the last 25 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Animal Kingdom iron ons. Some are hand stitched some have no stitch at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Hollywood Studios- At this point I just wanted them done. Nothing is stitched and everything fell apart when we got home. I'm so mad at myself because I loved these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Magic Kingdom round 2. The shirts are kind of hidden but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> The trip home  Peace, heart and Mickey freezer paper stencil. We couldn't get all the eyeliner off from the pirates league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> And here's what our Christmas tree looked like on Christmas morning. We think out Elf on a shelf did it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


I love all the shirts you made.  You did a nice job customizing the tie dye shirt for your DD.  I really like how big the Mickeys are on the kids shirts.  Too bad they didn't hold up, but I am glad they made it thru your trip.  Oh my, that elf of yours is a trickster.  Your kids are so cute!



mommy2jack said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am a bit of a lurker here. I love custom clothes and desperately wish I could be as talented as all of you!  My sewing skills are very basic at best. I managed to sew up a circle skirt for my DD and myself this past May for our trip to WDW but that is about the extent of my sewing. I would like to get into it more and would like to start making some dresses for DD. Recently I have been dreaming of purchasing an embroidery machine. I purchased several embroidered shirts for our past trip and they weren't cheap! So, the main reason for my post is this... how difficult is it to learn to use an embroidery machine? Can someone with limited sewing skills learn to use one? What is a good basic machine to buy? I was looking at some on Amazon that weren't too expensive. Should I buy one from there or would I be better off going to a specialty sewing store? Any and all advice is welcomed.
> 
> Thank you!!


Welcome!  I know lots of folks have the Brother 770 Embroidery machine.  I knew how to sew before I got my machine but I can't imagine the learning curve would be too hard.  But if you have a local store that sells the machines it might be nice to be able to take a class.



aboveH20 said:


> Hello everyone.  Just a quickie . . .
> 
> We're in Maryland for the funeral of my husband's former sister-in-law.  I knew her, but not well.
> 
> I'm posting because even though I haven't been very faithful in my reading, scanning or posting, it occurred to me that I don't think Diane has been around lately.  (I think she's in Maryland which is what made me think of her.)
> 
> Diane, if you're scanning, just hope all is okay.  I know you had a couple family health things going on.  Thinking of you.


Hi Cheryl - sorry to hear that you are at a funeral.  I do believe Diane is in WDW this week.  She will be bummed she missed you.


----------



## darnheather

mommy2jack said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am a bit of a lurker here. I love custom clothes and desperately wish I could be as talented as all of you!  My sewing skills are very basic at best. I managed to sew up a circle skirt for my DD and myself this past May for our trip to WDW but that is about the extent of my sewing. I would like to get into it more and would like to start making some dresses for DD. Recently I have been dreaming of purchasing an embroidery machine. I purchased several embroidered shirts for our past trip and they weren't cheap! So, the main reason for my post is this... how difficult is it to learn to use an embroidery machine? Can someone with limited sewing skills learn to use one? What is a good basic machine to buy? I was looking at some on Amazon that weren't too expensive. Should I buy one from there or would I be better off going to a specialty sewing store? Any and all advice is welcomed.
> 
> Thank you!!



I bought a second hand machine and didn't have time to or money to take lessons.  Well that was a huge mistake!  Took me about 2 years to feel really comfortable using the machine.  Even if you get a second hand machine consider taking a class at your local sewing machine shop.  They will teach you about different interfacing and threads and what to do when the machine acts up.  When buying a machine buy one that take a thumb drive so that you can download designs from the internet.  Finally, have fun!


----------



## DMGeurts

Mom2kmta said:


> Here's the shirts I made for our January trip to Disney.
> Our 1st day, Chef Mickey's. I made iron on appliques but I got too busy and didn't stitch them down...Big mistake! Unfortunately I did it with most of the shirts. They looked good while we where at Disney but they fell apart as soon as I washed them. Lesson learned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]





Everything is just adorable - and the kiddos are just sweet - it looks like you made some fantastic memories...  And I love the tree!

**********************************************************

Here's a few of my latest projects...







































*erieckers*  I run my own sewing business from home...  It's a lot of time - a lot of $$, very difficult to get a "fan base" and build a reputation.  Not to mention my "wage" would make most of you laugh...  even though my things do tend to sell for a higher price, the time and materials I put into them barely give me any profit at all.  The only reason I continue to do it day after day, is because I truly love what I do and I love the people I get to meet because of it...  I also love that people seem to really like what I make - so that keeps me plugging along.

I've said it to anyone who asks, and I will say it here- I could not do any of this if it wasn't for my DH, he has a good job and he is willing to let me do what I love because it makes me happy.  If it wasn't for him, I'd still be at my regular job 40 hours/week.  I am very lucky and DH gets all the credit.

D~

D~


----------



## goteamwood

DMGeurts said:


> Everything is just adorable - and the kiddos are just sweet - it looks like you made some fantastic memories...  And I love the tree!
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Here's a few of my latest projects...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erieckers  I run my own sewing business from home...  It's a lot of time - a lot of $$, very difficult to get a "fan base" and build a reputation.  Not to mention my "wage" would make most of you laugh...  even though my things do tend to sell for a higher price, the time and materials I put into them barely give me any profit at all.  The only reason I continue to do it day after day, is because I truly love what I do and I love the people I get to meet because of it...  I also love that people seem to really like what I make - so that keeps me plugging along.
> 
> I've said it to anyone who asks, and I will say it here- I could not do any of this if it wasn't for my DH, he has a good job and he is willing to let me do what I love because it makes me happy.  If it wasn't for him, I'd still be at my regular job 40 hours/week.  I am very lucky and DH gets all the credit.
> 
> D~
> 
> D~



I love the toy story bag SO much! (And I love that you and I picked the same monster fabric  )

I agree with the best husband thing. Though mine also lets me stay home with my little guys which is hard work and an even more laughable wage! But amazing and awesome. 

Off to see where the bidding is on the ts bag...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## nannye

scrap_heaven said:


> Thank you! I am going to see if a gf can get it for me! I am in Canada and we don't have hobby lobby's



Hobby lobby ships to Canada!

Joann ships too, and I do find their shipping prices decent.


----------



## nannye

Ladies, if you are making something for a child, what general measurements do you get?

I've got
General store size
Chest
hips
waist 
top of shoulders to thigh
top of shoulders to knee
top of shoulders to calf
skirt length

anything else?


----------



## VBAndrea

Just popping in with a very quick hello   I have not been sewing.  I initially had elbow pain about three months ago and then it progressed to my shoulder.  After an MRI it turns out I have a high grade rotator cuff tear.  I'm being treated initially with steroid injections.  The first one didn't work but I just got a second in a different location and it's feeling better.  I will start PT once we return from our vacation if I don't get full range of motion back (I am no where near close to full range).  I also have adhesive capsulitis which translated means "frozen shoulder" so I'm very limited in movement of my dominant arm.  I did do one shirt on my embroidery machine the other day though, so I'm making slow progress.  Hopefully this summer I'll get caught up on this thread and will go back and drool over everyone's fabulous work.  I do miss you all but some days being on the computer too long hurts my arm.


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Just popping in with a very quick hello   I have not been sewing.  I initially had elbow pain about three months ago and then it progressed to my shoulder.  After an MRI it turns out I have a high grade rotator cuff tear.  I'm being treated initially with steroid injections.  The first one didn't work but I just got a second in a different location and it's feeling better.  I will start PT once we return from our vacation if I don't get full range of motion back (I am no where near close to full range).  I also have adhesive capsulitis which translated means "frozen shoulder" so I'm very limited in movement of my dominant arm.  I did do one shirt on my embroidery machine the other day though, so I'm making slow progress.  Hopefully this summer I'll get caught up on this thread and will go back and drool over everyone's fabulous work.  I do miss you all but some days being on the computer too long hurts my arm.



I was thinking of you today and was going to PM you. Thanks for posting. I hope your shoulder feels better soon.


----------



## PurpleEars

aboveH20 said:


> Hello everyone.  Just a quickie . . .
> 
> We're in Maryland for the funeral of my husband's former sister-in-law.  I knew her, but not well.
> 
> I'm posting because even though I haven't been very faithful in my reading, scanning or posting, it occurred to me that I don't think Diane has been around lately.  (I think she's in Maryland which is what made me think of her.)
> 
> Diane, if you're scanning, just hope all is okay.  I know you had a couple family health things going on.  Thinking of you.



Sorry to hear that you have to attend a funeral. Diane and her family are having a good time at Disney World this week.



DMGeurts said:


> Here's a few of my latest projects...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *erieckers*  I run my own sewing business from home...  It's a lot of time - a lot of $$, very difficult to get a "fan base" and build a reputation.  Not to mention my "wage" would make most of you laugh...  even though my things do tend to sell for a higher price, the time and materials I put into them barely give me any profit at all.  The only reason I continue to do it day after day, is because I truly love what I do and I love the people I get to meet because of it...  I also love that people seem to really like what I make - so that keeps me plugging along.
> 
> I've said it to anyone who asks, and I will say it here- I could not do any of this if it wasn't for my DH, he has a good job and he is willing to let me do what I love because it makes me happy.  If it wasn't for him, I'd still be at my regular job 40 hours/week.  I am very lucky and DH gets all the credit.
> 
> D~
> 
> D~



I like all the sets that you made! I really like the Incredibles set (after I embroidered the Incredibles logo on a polo for my father-in-law for Father's Day). I think it is great that you can do something that you like day in, day out!



nannye said:


> Ladies, if you are making something for a child, what general measurements do you get?
> 
> I've got
> General store size
> Chest
> hips
> waist
> top of shoulders to thigh
> top of shoulders to knee
> top of shoulders to calf
> skirt length
> 
> anything else?



I would check against the list for Big Gives since we use those measurements to create outfits.



VBAndrea said:


> Just popping in with a very quick hello   I have not been sewing.  I initially had elbow pain about three months ago and then it progressed to my shoulder.  After an MRI it turns out I have a high grade rotator cuff tear.  I'm being treated initially with steroid injections.  The first one didn't work but I just got a second in a different location and it's feeling better.  I will start PT once we return from our vacation if I don't get full range of motion back (I am no where near close to full range).  I also have adhesive capsulitis which translated means "frozen shoulder" so I'm very limited in movement of my dominant arm.  I did do one shirt on my embroidery machine the other day though, so I'm making slow progress.  Hopefully this summer I'll get caught up on this thread and will go back and drool over everyone's fabulous work.  I do miss you all but some days being on the computer too long hurts my arm.



Andrea, welcome back!  I was getting worried about you since we haven't heard from you in so long. I am sorry to hear that you had a rotator cuff tear and a frozen shoulder. That ought to make things tough. I pray that you will regain your range of motion quickly. How are the rest of your family doing? Are B & A out for the summer yet?


----------



## darnheather

@DMGeurts those are gorgeous!  My favorite is the pirate Mickey.


----------



## scbelleatheart

DMGeurts said:


> Everything is just adorable - and the kiddos are just sweet - it looks like you made some fantastic memories...  And I love the tree!
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Here's a few of my latest projects...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *erieckers*  I run my own sewing business from home...  It's a lot of time - a lot of $$, very difficult to get a "fan base" and build a reputation.  Not to mention my "wage" would make most of you laugh...  even though my things do tend to sell for a higher price, the time and materials I put into them barely give me any profit at all.  The only reason I continue to do it day after day, is because I truly love what I do and I love the people I get to meet because of it...  I also love that people seem to really like what I make - so that keeps me plugging along.
> 
> I've said it to anyone who asks, and I will say it here- I could not do any of this if it wasn't for my DH, he has a good job and he is willing to let me do what I love because it makes me happy.  If it wasn't for him, I'd still be at my regular job 40 hours/week.  I am very lucky and DH gets all the credit.
> 
> D~
> 
> D~



Everything is awesome! Cannot not decide which I like best because I love them all!


----------



## sewdisney

DMGeurts, as usual, all bags are AWESOME!  "Crush" the turtle is my favorite.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sewdisney

VBAndrea said:


> Just popping in with a very quick hello   I have not been sewing.  I initially had elbow pain about three months ago and then it progressed to my shoulder.  After an MRI it turns out I have a high grade rotator cuff tear.  I'm being treated initially with steroid injections.  The first one didn't work but I just got a second in a different location and it's feeling better.  I will start PT once we return from our vacation if I don't get full range of motion back (I am no where near close to full range).  I also have adhesive capsulitis which translated means "frozen shoulder" so I'm very limited in movement of my dominant arm.  I did do one shirt on my embroidery machine the other day though, so I'm making slow progress.  Hopefully this summer I'll get caught up on this thread and will go back and drool over everyone's fabulous work.  I do miss you all but some days being on the computer too long hurts my arm.



I am sorry to hear of your shoulder problems.  Nothing is worse than health problems.  I am glad that at least your second injection helped.  I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Iamthequeen

nannye said:


> Ladies, if you are making something for a child, what general measurements do you get?
> 
> I've got
> General store size
> Chest
> hips
> waist
> top of shoulders to thigh
> top of shoulders to knee
> top of shoulders to calf
> skirt length
> 
> anything else?



I used to make costumes for the theater - I would add:

Neck to waist
waist to knee
waist to floor (or ankle)
shoulder to wrist (with arm bent)
wrist

and if you are making a hat -- head measurement


----------



## visionsfantastic

DMGeurts said:


> Everything is just adorable - and the kiddos are just sweet - it looks like you made some fantastic memories...  And I love the tree!
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Here's a few of my latest projects...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *erieckers*  I run my own sewing business from home...  It's a lot of time - a lot of $$, very difficult to get a "fan base" and build a reputation.  Not to mention my "wage" would make most of you laugh...  even though my things do tend to sell for a higher price, the time and materials I put into them barely give me any profit at all.  The only reason I continue to do it day after day, is because I truly love what I do and I love the people I get to meet because of it...  I also love that people seem to really like what I make - so that keeps me plugging along.
> 
> I've said it to anyone who asks, and I will say it here- I could not do any of this if it wasn't for my DH, he has a good job and he is willing to let me do what I love because it makes me happy.  If it wasn't for him, I'd still be at my regular job 40 hours/week.  I am very lucky and DH gets all the credit.
> 
> D~
> 
> D~



wow i love these so much


----------



## visionsfantastic

hi everyone, wow looking through and you all are so so talented. when i was pregnant i started making a few costumes to styling wigs like disney princesses, since having my newest addition ive been to busy to carry it on. after coming here im feeling very inspired to try make time to get back into it , and now my son is sleeping 7pm through the night i have some spare hours in the evening 

i want to make my littlest a pinocchio costume for a trip we are hoping to take next year but size wise i dont know what he will be so ill start small and get some practice in


----------



## sewmess

VBAndrea said:


> Just popping in with a very quick hello   I have not been sewing.  I initially had elbow pain about three months ago and then it progressed to my shoulder.  After an MRI it turns out I have a high grade rotator cuff tear.  I'm being treated initially with steroid injections.  The first one didn't work but I just got a second in a different location and it's feeling better.  I will start PT once we return from our vacation if I don't get full range of motion back (I am no where near close to full range).  I also have adhesive capsulitis which translated means "frozen shoulder" so I'm very limited in movement of my dominant arm.  I did do one shirt on my embroidery machine the other day though, so I'm making slow progress.  Hopefully this summer I'll get caught up on this thread and will go back and drool over everyone's fabulous work.  I do miss you all but some days being on the computer too long hurts my arm.



That's a tough condition.  Everyone is at least peripherally aware of rotator cuff issues, but frozen shoulder is less rare and can sound silly to someone who hasn't lived through it.  I haven't but DH has.  His Dr, in a last ditch effort, literally jammed a needle into his shoulder to get the steroid/cortisone/what have you shot to the right place. His sister had the problem too.  I'm praying for you.

I started a new, quick project.  I've set myself a deadline for this one, to get me in training for my Disney sewing.  When I finish, I will post.  Promise


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Sorry I'm behind, but this time.... a legitimate excuse. We were in Disney!!!! We had the best time. I hope to start a TR soon with pics of the outfits I did manage to finish in time.



babynala said:


> Doll clothes are so small, which always gives me trouble.
> 
> Here are a few things I made for our Universal trip:
> 
> These were for our Universal day - Sponge Bob and Patrick theme.  The yellow shirt is for Curtis and I wore the pink one.
> 
> 
> 
> Casey wore the pink tank and her dad wore the yellow shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids wore these our first day at Islands of Adventure when we went to Harry Potter "land".  When I was packing I could not find my son's shirt anywhere.  Everyone looked but we could not find it.  I ended up making another one the night before we left.  Of course, I found it yesterday on the front porch where I took it to take some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for my daughter as "extras".  My son wore his Scooby Doo shirt and Casey wore her Mystery Machine shirt after they got soaked in Curious George's playland.  We never found Scooby and Shaggy this day I think because we were in TS Andrea and they were not out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my first "felt" designs and I am planning on taking off the appliques and reusing the shirts since we don't have much of a use for them after our trip.
> 
> I made a few Dr. Suess themed items but I have to get some pictures of them.
> 
> Curtis wore this shirt to his end of year movie day since he was planning to watch Monsters Inc.  I had just purchased this design so I quickly made this shirt for him.  One item done for our Oct trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these outfits for my nieces and nephews.  There are two sets of cousins one boy and one girl, live near each other so I wanted to send something for everyone.  I just appliqued some beach dresses from Walmart and both of the girls really love them.
> 
> 
> 
> These shirts were for the boys.  My sister loved the shrimp boat since she calls her son Bubba.  She calls it his Bubba Gump shirt but I just thought the design was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this for my daughter but I don't think she is a fan.  She doesn't like that you can't tell what the letters are on the pocket.    Of course there is no explaining the monogram concept to her.




Love these!!! So cute!!



goteamwood said:


> Everything looks great. I love the Harry Potter. I admit to never having seen Sponge Bob, and my kids haven't either. When they were given Sponge Bob toothbrushes at the dentist they said, "Look mine has CHEESE!" which made me laugh.
> 
> My embroidery machine woes continue to depress me, but I took my kids to the splash park this morning for a few hours and they went down for a LONG nap afterward (I could have easily slept too!) so I finished my Dana Scientific Seamstress sew-along top today. It's pretty much outside my comfort zone fabric/color/style wise, but I am pretty happy with it. I am a t-shirts and not much else sort of person. Sadly I had a LOT of trouble with this, not any of which was the pattern, it was actually quite easy. I did the ruffle over like 6 times, first two times I sewed it to the wrong side... Then I tried to do the ruffle on the serger has I have done with most ruffling recently and it didn't work (though a sample fabric would work so I think it was the tiny ruffle or something.) so I had to cut off the ruffle so many times. The rest was OK, but ran out of bobbin thread about 1.5 inches from the end, the last 25 stitches of the whole thing. But I got through it. And it is done.




Love this shirt!! May need to get this pattern and give it a go.




aboveH20 said:


> My older son is a Disney lover.  He's joined me on a couple of my "solo" trips.  It's the younger one who gave Disneyland a 3 out of 10!  Kids!
> 
> My older son and I just did a quickie trip to Las Vegas to see "Love," the Beatles inspired Cirque show.  Our tickets were so expensive (I bought them on Monday for a Wednesday trip) that I now have enough points for a trip to Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know.
> 
> When junior son graduated from power school in South Carolina he wanted to go to Busch Gardens in Tampa.  We flew to SC, rented a car and drove to FL.   We drove by lots of Disney signs, I could see the top of the Tower of Terror, but he didn't want to go to Disney, just Busch Gardens.
> 
> Placemats on my next post.  I really do like them.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rules on page one I see it is mandatory to share all sewing whether or not Disney related.
> 
> 2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING)!
> 
> I offer this post in order to comply with all regulations:
> 
> Has any one made the uklass dollhouse?  I gave it a go yesterday.  I went back and forth between making it as directed and modifying it.  I went as far as I needed to go to get the general idea of how to make one and quickly discovered it would be too small for my broccoli family, so am done for now.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has made one.  I can see how theyd be fun to make and personalize if you had someone (other than broccoli) to make one for.
> 
> The house  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too small for Mr. Broccoli, let alone the rest of the bunch . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open house  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get the idea . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill eventually make another one.
> 
> When I do the preview the pictures are HUGE, but I think I've found out in the past that they shrink.  If not, sorry!!!




Very cute!! I don't think I could do this, looks complicated.



3cuteDISkids said:


> Hello everyone! I am new-ish to the Dis and new to here. I lurked the Dis for months before joining (you don't have much to contribute when you are there to learn!). Once I felt schooled I joined in. I have been lurking your thread for awhile (which sounds so stalker-ish ;-)) and I am amazed and inspired by all the wonderful creations you ladies have made. While I don't know most of you I hope you'll let me hang around and learn the craft. My mil taught me to sew a few years ago and got me a sewing machine. While I'm not great, I have made a few things with her help, which I will post eventually. I'm gearing up for my 2014 wdw trip and I am starting to plan for my kids outfits, 2 dd 4&7 and 1 ds who's 1. It's our first family trip and I tend to go over the top. Eeek!
> 
> The reason to finally post is that I was excited today and you were the only ones who I thought would care. I've decided to make pillowcase dresses for our dis trip, but I thought I'd do a trial run with some July 4th ones. While shopping at Jo Ann's, I came across a clearance rack.....and I scored a gorgeous Tiana fabric for $2.50 yard! It made my day! I think I'm going to use some of it make a mixed piece tutu (well 2 of them of course, my oldest loves to match her sister). Since none of my friends really sew and dh could care less, I was busting at the seams to tell someone!! Thanks for letting me share and I look forward to getting to 'know' all of you




Hope to see your outfits soon!!!



darnheather said:


> Finally I get to show you some of my sewing.
> 
> First up are the quilts I made Izzy's kindergarten teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a round neck dress for Izzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must do her 4th of July outfit soon.




Love these quilts!!!!



ivey_family said:


> I've got to go back and quote, I wanted to comment on the Dana top.
> 
> Jen - your top looks great!  Very pretty and flattering!
> 
> I'm jealous because mine is a frumpy mess!  I'm so disappointed by how it fits.  I did the sleeveless version, and the arm holes just don't lay nicely at all.  By measurements, I should have made the L.  I compared the printed pattern to a shirt I love and decided the M would be better, but it's still huge and baggy in all the wrong places!  It looks like a maternity shirt!
> 
> I see on the Sis Boom blog and FB page that even one of their designers takes hers in after construction, but I tried that and the lines just aren't right.  That is an odd thing to do to a shirt that late in construction, in my opinion.
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do with it at this point.  I might add the sleeves to hide the wonkiness around the arm and cut the whole thing down to the next size.  But honestly, I'm just bummed by the whole thing and almost ready to junk it.
> 
> Sorry to be so negative!  Just needed to vent after working on this for two nights!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Sorry you are having trouble. This is what I'm afraid of when making shirts for myself.


cont......


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Part 2.......  too many photos, sorry.




lynnanddbyz said:


> ****Enabler ALERT*****
> Fabric.com has the green Toy Story fabric on clearance for $3.99 a yard!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is the link: Happy shopping.
> 
> http://www.fabric.com/clearance-fab...sney-toy-story-buzz-and-woody-stars-lime.aspx




I so want to buy this!!! Thanks.




love to stitch said:


> Photobucket and I seem to be getting along now so here are the projects I've worked on this week.
> 
> The first is a Hello Kitty sundress, hat and there are pink shorts under the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandson's favorite toys are balls so the fabric for this shirt was perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend asked me to make a bear for her from a suit that belonged to her father-in-law who died last year.




That bear is a great idea! He turned out nice!!



TinkNH said:


> I am SO not going to be able to keep up.  Way too busy with this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Loki.  He was rescued from a shelter in TX along with his 9 brothers and sisters and mom when they were 1 day old, same day they were scheduled to be put down.  A wonderful rescue found a brave foster family who raised 10 puppies until they were old enough to travel up north and be adopted (mom now lives happily with the foster family) and I was lucky enough to get this guy for myself.  Hes a lab mix..no idea what the mix is of, but he is super smart, and super sweet and I am head over heels for him!
> 
> On the sewing front...my mother surprised me with a Brother Pe770..so I have been making tee shirts left and right   And I made this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> close up of applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to take Loki out to pee and collapse into bed...hopefully will find time to read up on what everyone has been doing!




Very cute outfits!!! And your dog is also very cute, although he looks like a lot of energy.



goteamwood said:


> Our little family is SO excited for Monsters University, I can't stand it. We are going on Sunday since that is hubby's day off, and I seriously wish I could fast-forward through the week to get there. (Especially since my darling children have decided to reject napping and the days are SOOOOOOOO long without that break.)
> 
> Here are the outfits I have been working on this week for my boys for the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both the same (to prevent fights.) so the one on the left is the front, the right is the back. I do have enough of the Monsters fabric to make them bowling shirts later on if I find time.
> I sorta love this guy "taped" to the back of the shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (One of my sons took this for me, not too bad.)
> 
> I made myself another Dana top. I saw this fabric a few weeks ago and it screamed Monsters Inc to me, so I decided I needed a Monsters Inc shirt too. My friend whom I made the bowling shirt for our Disney trip is coming with us to the movie, so I am sure we will be quite the sight!
> 
> (to refresh, this is the shirt I made her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking my husband NEEDS a Monster shirt, maybe I will do the Mike W face on a Lime Green shirt this week sometime so he doesn't feel left out!




Love these outfits!!! I bought the MU fabric and that dot fabric and had plans for a skirt for DD, but just didn't have the time. I guess now I have a reason to get it done, as brother is coming into town and we are all going to go see it. Love your shirt!!!



darnheather said:


> Another round neck for Izzy (she's wearing it over the bathing suit which is why it looks funny)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the first piece for Disney! Blouse for D!



Very cute!!



Mom2kmta said:


> Here's the shirts I made for our January trip to Disney.
> Our 1st day, Chef Mickey's. I made iron on appliques but I got too busy and didn't stitch them down...Big mistake! Unfortunately I did it with most of the shirts. They looked good while we where at Disney but they fell apart as soon as I washed them. Lesson learned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Freezer paper stenciled Mickey hands for Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Mickey Tie-Dye for our 1st day at Magic Kingdom. I made these in the winter and I couldn't find a short sleeved shirt for my daughter. So, I bought a boys shirt and cut it up and tied it off 80's style. That's why it's not laying right. Apparently my fringe skills have faded over the last 25 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Animal Kingdom iron ons. Some are hand stitched some have no stitch at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Hollywood Studios- At this point I just wanted them done. Nothing is stitched and everything fell apart when we got home. I'm so mad at myself because I loved these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Magic Kingdom round 2. The shirts are kind of hidden but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> The trip home  Peace, heart and Mickey freezer paper stencil. We couldn't get all the eyeliner off from the pirates league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> And here's what our Christmas tree looked like on Christmas morning. We think out Elf on a shelf did it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




Love these matching outfits, so cute!! And that tree is adorable!!

cont.....


----------



## BabyRapunzel

part 3 ...... sorry, I couldn't get the pictures to cooperate.





DMGeurts said:


> Everything is just adorable - and the kiddos are just sweet - it looks like you made some fantastic memories...  And I love the tree!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few of my latest projects...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *erieckers*  I run my own sewing business from home...  It's a lot of time - a lot of $$, very difficult to get a "fan base" and build a reputation.  Not to mention my "wage" would make most of you laugh...  even though my things do tend to sell for a higher price, the time and materials I put into them barely give me any profit at all.  The only reason I continue to do it day after day, is because I truly love what I do and I love the people I get to meet because of it...  I also love that people seem to really like what I make - so that keeps me plugging along.
> 
> I've said it to anyone who asks, and I will say it here- I could not do any of this if it wasn't for my DH, he has a good job and he is willing to let me do what I love because it makes me happy.  If it wasn't for him, I'd still be at my regular job 40 hours/week.  I am very lucky and DH gets all the credit.
> 
> D~
> 
> D~




Love all these bags!!!! I think my favorites are the toy story and Monsters Inc.!!!!!



VBAndrea said:


> Just popping in with a very quick hello   I have not been sewing.  I initially had elbow pain about three months ago and then it progressed to my shoulder.  After an MRI it turns out I have a high grade rotator cuff tear.  I'm being treated initially with steroid injections.  The first one didn't work but I just got a second in a different location and it's feeling better.  I will start PT once we return from our vacation if I don't get full range of motion back (I am no where near close to full range).  I also have adhesive capsulitis which translated means "frozen shoulder" so I'm very limited in movement of my dominant arm.  I did do one shirt on my embroidery machine the other day though, so I'm making slow progress.  Hopefully this summer I'll get caught up on this thread and will go back and drool over everyone's fabulous work.  I do miss you all but some days being on the computer too long hurts my arm.



Sorry to hear about your arm. I hope you are doing your pendulum exercises regularly, or whatever exercises they gave you to do. That will get your arm moving better, hopefully.


Yeah!!! All caught up!!!


----------



## goteamwood

DMGeurts said:


>



I loved this bag so much I had to have it. I can't wait to take it on my trip in October. 

Got a little done today, I am trying to get things wrapped up orders-wise before we leave next week for Colorado to visit my family for the 4th. I have a HUGE to-do list but of course we have to go see Monsters U this weekend too. I have finished 3 pairs of easy fit shorts and 1/3 matching polo shirts for my boys and my nephew to wear for the 4th of July. Will post when they are all done. They are turning out pretty cute though. 
I did finish a Monster shirt for my hubby, but since my large-hoop machine is still broken, I did it with the 5x7 which looks a little silly and disproportionate. I suppose I could have gone old-school and did hand-applique but I am lazy and sort of fit this in unattended, just going in occasionally to change thread. My model insisted that he should try it to to make sure it would fit Daddy...




And this shirt I whipped up today for a friend's son. They are moving to South Dakota next week, and her twins (boy and girl) are 2 weeks younger than mine. They have been playmates since they were babies. Her son is CRAZY obsessed with Tow Mater. I am also making a simply sweet for her daughter.






I used the Fish Sticks Camp shirt pattern, it goes together so fast. Last time I made it I used the same pocket fabric as the yoke and it looked weird. I was going to leave it off this time but sort of liked the checkers. I think it turned out cute, was entirely made from my stash of fabrics and was done in 1 afternoon nap.


----------



## darnheather

@goteamwood Totally adorable shirts!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

I'm sure you guys will have a cute idea....
My oldest is doing her best to keep her loose tooth in until our trip next week. Any cute ideas for the tooth fairy at Disney?!?!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

goteamwood said:
			
		

> I loved this bag so much I had to have it. I can't wait to take it on my trip in October.
> 
> Got a little done today, I am trying to get things wrapped up orders-wise before we leave next week for Colorado to visit my family for the 4th. I have a HUGE to-do list but of course we have to go see Monsters U this weekend too. I have finished 3 pairs of easy fit shorts and 1/3 matching polo shirts for my boys and my nephew to wear for the 4th of July. Will post when they are all done. They are turning out pretty cute though.
> I did finish a Monster shirt for my hubby, but since my large-hoop machine is still broken, I did it with the 5x7 which looks a little silly and disproportionate. I suppose I could have gone old-school and did hand-applique but I am lazy and sort of fit this in unattended, just going in occasionally to change thread. My model insisted that he should try it to to make sure it would fit Daddy...
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9104445178/
> 
> And this shirt I whipped up today for a friend's son. They are moving to South Dakota next week, and her twins (boy and girl) are 2 weeks younger than mine. They have been playmates since they were babies. Her son is CRAZY obsessed with Tow Mater. I am also making a simply sweet for her daughter.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9102217253/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9104446428/
> I used the Fish Sticks Camp shirt pattern, it goes together so fast. Last time I made it I used the same pocket fabric as the yoke and it looked weird. I was going to leave it off this time but sort of liked the checkers. I think it turned out cute, was entirely made from my stash of fabrics and was done in 1 afternoon nap.



Yeah on the toy story bag, so cute!!! And those shirts are awesome! You are fast, during nap time....impressed!


----------



## PurpleEars

visionsfantastic said:


> hi everyone, wow looking through and you all are so so talented. when i was pregnant i started making a few costumes to styling wigs like disney princesses, since having my newest addition ive been to busy to carry it on. after coming here im feeling very inspired to try make time to get back into it , and now my son is sleeping 7pm through the night i have some spare hours in the evening
> 
> i want to make my littlest a pinocchio costume for a trip we are hoping to take next year but size wise i dont know what he will be so ill start small and get some practice in



Welcome! I can't wait to see pictures of your projects. Pinocchio sounds cute!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Sorry I'm behind, but this time.... a legitimate excuse. We were in Disney!!!! We had the best time. I hope to start a TR soon with pics of the outfits I did manage to finish in time.



Welcome back! I hope your family had a good time in Disney. Looking forward to the pics!



goteamwood said:


> Got a little done today, I am trying to get things wrapped up orders-wise before we leave next week for Colorado to visit my family for the 4th. I have a HUGE to-do list but of course we have to go see Monsters U this weekend too. I have finished 3 pairs of easy fit shorts and 1/3 matching polo shirts for my boys and my nephew to wear for the 4th of July. Will post when they are all done. They are turning out pretty cute though.
> I did finish a Monster shirt for my hubby, but since my large-hoop machine is still broken, I did it with the 5x7 which looks a little silly and disproportionate. I suppose I could have gone old-school and did hand-applique but I am lazy and sort of fit this in unattended, just going in occasionally to change thread. My model insisted that he should try it to to make sure it would fit Daddy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this shirt I whipped up today for a friend's son. They are moving to South Dakota next week, and her twins (boy and girl) are 2 weeks younger than mine. They have been playmates since they were babies. Her son is CRAZY obsessed with Tow Mater. I am also making a simply sweet for her daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Fish Sticks Camp shirt pattern, it goes together so fast. Last time I made it I used the same pocket fabric as the yoke and it looked weird. I was going to leave it off this time but sort of liked the checkers. I think it turned out cute, was entirely made from my stash of fabrics and was done in 1 afternoon nap.



Your model is so cute with the Mike shirt. The shirt looks great! You must be super fast to be able to get it done in one nap! Great job! 


In case anyone here is aware of the flood situation in Southern Alberta, I just want to let you know that my family is doing ok. Our house is away from the rivers so we are dry. My office building may be in bad shape as it is in the evacuation area. I know some people who have been evacuated but they have a warm and dry place to stay for the time being.


----------



## babynala

VBAndrea said:


> Just popping in with a very quick hello   I have not been sewing.  I initially had elbow pain about three months ago and then it progressed to my shoulder.  After an MRI it turns out I have a high grade rotator cuff tear.  I'm being treated initially with steroid injections.  The first one didn't work but I just got a second in a different location and it's feeling better.  I will start PT once we return from our vacation if I don't get full range of motion back (I am no where near close to full range).  I also have adhesive capsulitis which translated means "frozen shoulder" so I'm very limited in movement of my dominant arm.  I did do one shirt on my embroidery machine the other day though, so I'm making slow progress.  Hopefully this summer I'll get caught up on this thread and will go back and drool over everyone's fabulous work.  I do miss you all but some days being on the computer too long hurts my arm.


Hi Andrea, good to see you posting over here.  So sorry to hear about your shoulder.  Ouch!  Hope your shoulder is better soon.  It must be hard to have such limited motion, I hope you are not in too much pain.  



visionsfantastic said:


> hi everyone, wow looking through and you all are so so talented. when i was pregnant i started making a few costumes to styling wigs like disney princesses, since having my newest addition ive been to busy to carry it on. after coming here im feeling very inspired to try make time to get back into it , and now my son is sleeping 7pm through the night i have some spare hours in the evening
> 
> i want to make my littlest a pinocchio costume for a trip we are hoping to take next year but size wise i dont know what he will be so ill start small and get some practice in


Welcome!  Can't wait to see what you make for your DS.  Pinocchio sounds really cute!



goteamwood said:


> I loved this bag so much I had to have it. I can't wait to take it on my trip in October.
> 
> Got a little done today, I am trying to get things wrapped up orders-wise before we leave next week for Colorado to visit my family for the 4th. I have a HUGE to-do list but of course we have to go see Monsters U this weekend too. I have finished 3 pairs of easy fit shorts and 1/3 matching polo shirts for my boys and my nephew to wear for the 4th of July. Will post when they are all done. They are turning out pretty cute though.
> I did finish a Monster shirt for my hubby, but since my large-hoop machine is still broken, I did it with the 5x7 which looks a little silly and disproportionate. I suppose I could have gone old-school and did hand-applique but I am lazy and sort of fit this in unattended, just going in occasionally to change thread. My model insisted that he should try it to to make sure it would fit Daddy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this shirt I whipped up today for a friend's son. They are moving to South Dakota next week, and her twins (boy and girl) are 2 weeks younger than mine. They have been playmates since they were babies. Her son is CRAZY obsessed with Tow Mater. I am also making a simply sweet for her daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Fish Sticks Camp shirt pattern, it goes together so fast. Last time I made it I used the same pocket fabric as the yoke and it looked weird. I was going to leave it off this time but sort of liked the checkers. I think it turned out cute, was entirely made from my stash of fabrics and was done in 1 afternoon nap.


Congrats on getting the Toy Story bag!!  Your son is so cute modeling your Mike W shirt.  I really like the camp shirt you made, the pocket is great (IMO).  Love the back too.  



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I'm sure you guys will have a cute idea....
> My oldest is doing her best to keep her loose tooth in until our trip next week. Any cute ideas for the tooth fairy at Disney?!?!


Disney Dollars, of course delivered from the tooth fairy's friend Tinkerbell.  They sell the old school Disney Dollars at WDW.  I'm pretty sure you can get them at the resorts (maybe the store or the front desk???) but they don't sell them at the Disney stores (in the malls and such) anymore.  Maybe leave a trail of pixie dust in the room or a note from Tink.  Maybe you could get a button "Celebrating my lost tooth".  I hope the tooth can hold out until your trip.


----------



## babynala

PurpleEars said:


> In case anyone here is aware of the flood situation in Southern Alberta, I just want to let you know that my family is doing ok. Our house is away from the rivers so we are dry. My office building may be in bad shape as it is in the evacuation area. I know some people who have been evacuated but they have a warm and dry place to stay for the time being.


Flora - glad to hear you are OK.  My heart goes out to all of those in the flooded areas.  

BabyRapunzel - welcome back from your trip.  Looking forward to seeing some pictures of your visit to WDW.


----------



## sewdisney

In case anyone here is aware of the flood situation in Southern Alberta, I just want to let you know that my family is doing ok. Our house is away from the rivers so we are dry. My office building may be in bad shape as it is in the evacuation area. I know some people who have been evacuated but they have a warm and dry place to stay for the time being.[/QUOTE]


I hadn't heard about the flood.  Thanks for updating us.  I am glad to hear you are okay.  I will keep you and your area in my thoughts.  Stay safe!


----------



## goteamwood

BabyRapunzel said:


> Yeah on the toy story bag, so cute!!! And those shirts are awesome! You are fast, during nap time....impressed!



It's amazing how fast it went together. Most of the time I add at least one, often more, appliqués so it seems like forever! The camp shirt pattern is a little different from the bowling shirt and doesn't have a separate placket, plus the sleeves go on flat across the shoulder seam before sewing up the sides. I think that is much easier that way. I do think this one could have benefited from a lining like the bowling shirt calls for since the fabric is super thin. I also used kam snaps instead of buttons so that saved time too. 
I bought some Spider-Man fabric for my boys I think I'm going to make a couple shirts using this pattern without appliqués and hoping I can get them done this week.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## squirrel

I'm making my first halter dress and I have no idea on the length for the straps.  It's for my 9 year old niece.  Any ideas?

I'm going with 20", I hope it's long enough, but not too long.


----------



## Meshell2002

visionsfantastic said:


> hi everyone, wow looking through and you all are so so talented. when i was pregnant i started making a few costumes to styling wigs like disney princesses, since having my newest addition ive been to busy to carry it on. after coming here im feeling very inspired to try make time to get back into it , and now my son is sleeping 7pm through the night i have some spare hours in the evening
> 
> i want to make my littlest a pinocchio costume for a trip we are hoping to take next year but size wise i dont know what he will be so ill start small and get some practice in



Welcome! I too am on here a little but rarely post since I'm mobile and have trouble putting up pics. I have 3 kids DS6 DD4 & DD 8 mos tomorrow . She still doesn't sleep more than 4 hrs so it has slowed down my sewing.

I made 2 leotards but...sold one before I even got a picture of it since my DD actually needed the next size up for growth room. The Jalie pattern fit DD a little better but the etsy one was super easy.....so I need to draft a custom one next go round...will try to get pics this week if she wears one...thanks for the rec.


----------



## squirrel

Halter top is almost finished, I just need my niece to measure and make sure it's not too loose/tight.  Then I will sew it to the circle skirt that I have 1/2 cut out.

Made the other niece a top out of the same fabric.  There wasn't enough left for a dress.

Hopefully, I will get photos posted tomorrow of the completed outfits.

So much more to make for our cruise and DL trip.


----------



## Sandi S

Hi ladies - I haven't been on almost at all since our trip last August, but I am going back with my mom and the four kids in December. It's going to be a surprise trip for the kids, so I will have to be sneaky sewing.

In the meantime, I am working on a Hello Kitty/Statue of Liberty themed outfit for a trip the kids DO know about - Washington DC & NYC in a couple of weeks. I'm going to have to look back through the thread and get some ideas - it will be fun to sew for a WDW Christmas trip.


----------



## goteamwood

Took the boys to see Monsters University this morning, my husband works fridays and saturdays so today was the first day we could all go. LOVED IT. And the boys LOVED their special outfits, especially Mike W "trapped" on the back! 





Now back to the rest of my orders and my 4th of July outfits before we leave in a week for Colorado for the 4th.

Jen


----------



## darnheather

goteamwood said:


> Took the boys to see Monsters University this morning, my husband works fridays and saturdays so today was the first day we could all go. LOVED IT. And the boys LOVED their special outfits, especially Mike W "trapped" on the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the rest of my orders and my 4th of July outfits before we leave in a week for Colorado for the 4th.
> 
> Jen



What a sweet family!  So glad you all got to go in the mama made.


----------



## sewdisney

goteamwood said:


> Took the boys to see Monsters University this morning, my husband works fridays and saturdays so today was the first day we could all go. LOVED IT. And the boys LOVED their special outfits, especially Mike W "trapped" on the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the rest of my orders and my 4th of July outfits before we leave in a week for Colorado for the 4th.
> 
> Jen



All items are wonderful.

What part of Colorado are you going to be going to?


----------



## BabyRapunzel

goteamwood said:
			
		

> Took the boys to see Monsters University this morning, my husband works fridays and saturdays so today was the first day we could all go. LOVED IT. And the boys LOVED their special outfits, especially Mike W "trapped" on the back!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9117848665/
> 
> Now back to the rest of my orders and my 4th of July outfits before we leave in a week for Colorado for the 4th.
> 
> Jen



Very cute outfits! Glad you had fun. We are going tomorrow, don't think I'll get the shirts done in time, brother came in early and took my sewing time, oh well.


----------



## goteamwood

sewdisney said:


> All items are wonderful.
> 
> What part of Colorado are you going to be going to?



We are driving (sigh) from Chicago to Colorado Springs. I grew up there and my mom, brother and nephew all live there. My 6-yo nephew gets to throw out the first pitch at the CS Sky Sox minor league game on the 4th. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## babynala

Jen, everyone looks awesome in their outfits for the movie. I think I will try to get the kids there in a few weeks when we visit my parents.

We are currently in Orlando with my DHs work. No Disney for us, but if it rains maybe I will take the kids to DTD to see Monsters Inc. 

The hotel we stayed at last night was was next to sea world and Shamu was at breakfast this morning. I told my kids "if I knew Shamu was going to be here I would have made you matching outfits." They both rolled their eyes and moaned. My DD told me I was going a little overboard. LOL. I am debating about what to make them for our Oct trip. Curtis will only wear tshirts. I am afraid to ask Casey if she will wear some skirts because I am afraid she will say no. She is a sweetie and will probably wear whatever I make, once it is made.

Missed a few quotes but I love hearing from those that are new or haven't been around lately. Yeah for more trips.


----------



## goteamwood

babynala said:


> Jen, everyone looks awesome in their outfits for the movie. I think I will try to get the kids there in a few weeks when we visit my parents.
> 
> We are currently in Orlando with my DHs work. No Disney for us, but if it rains maybe I will take the kids to DTD to see Monsters Inc.
> 
> The hotel we stayed at last night was was next to sea world and Shamu was at breakfast this morning. I told my kids "if I knew Shamu was going to be here I would have made you matching outfits." They both rolled their eyes and moaned. My DD told me I was going a little overboard. LOL. I am debating about what to make them for our Oct trip. Curtis will only wear tshirts. I am afraid to ask Casey if she will wear some skirts because I am afraid she will say no. She is a sweetie and will probably wear whatever I make, once it is made.
> 
> Missed a few quotes but I love hearing from those that are new or haven't been around lately. Yeah for more trips.



Thankfully my kids still wear what I tell them to most of the time. They do have their preferences though, for sure! I can tell I go overboard though since when we took them to the high school production of Beauty and the Beast one demanded to wear his BEAST SHIRT! for the show, which I had not made... No activity un-outfitted I guess.


----------



## sewdisney

goteamwood said:


> We are driving (sigh) from Chicago to Colorado Springs. I grew up there and my mom, brother and nephew all live there. My 6-yo nephew gets to throw out the first pitch at the CS Sky Sox minor league game on the 4th.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Welcome  home!   How did your family do with the fire?  

How exciting about your nephew!  What a neat thing for him to get to do!

I hope your drive goes well.  I will shout a "hello" to you from Littleton!


----------



## goteamwood

sewdisney said:


> Welcome  home!   How did your family do with the fire?
> 
> How exciting about your nephew!  What a neat thing for him to get to do!
> 
> I hope your drive goes well.  I will shout a "hello" to you from Littleton!



My family was fine this time around. Last year my mom was evacuated, she lives in the foothills northwest CS, her house was fine but the church 50 yards outside her backdoor had a spot fire and suffered damage. My brother lives about a mile south of the evac area for this most recent fire. It's heartbreaking to see so much devastation in my hometown. I do miss the mountains and my husband, even though he is from Chicago, occasionally discusses moving back there. His family no longer lives here, they retired elsewhere, and it would be nice for my kids to grow up near their cousin. Looking forward to being in Colorado, not as much looking forward to the drive out and back! Our road trip to florida a few months ago to visit my husband's Dad was terrible, my kids were awful and I think we stopped 200 times to potty. Sigh.


----------



## tmh0206

I have been stalking the thread but haven't done much sewing lately, so I wanted to share the 2 things I FINALLY got done for the MU movie this weekend.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0151728019315833_464605676_n.jpg&size=720,960

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0151728040185833_508457932_n.jpg&size=720,960

hope this works because it has been a long time since I posted any pics


----------



## tmh0206

hmmmm.  why don't my pictures show instead of the link to them on facebook?


----------



## PurpleEars

Sandi S said:


> Hi ladies - I haven't been on almost at all since our trip last August, but I am going back with my mom and the four kids in December. It's going to be a surprise trip for the kids, so I will have to be sneaky sewing.
> 
> In the meantime, I am working on a Hello Kitty/Statue of Liberty themed outfit for a trip the kids DO know about - Washington DC & NYC in a couple of weeks. I'm going to have to look back through the thread and get some ideas - it will be fun to sew for a WDW Christmas trip.



A few of us will be there at around the same time - Nini, Lisa, and a couple others (their names escape me at the moment).



goteamwood said:


> Took the boys to see Monsters University this morning, my husband works fridays and saturdays so today was the first day we could all go. LOVED IT. And the boys LOVED their special outfits, especially Mike W "trapped" on the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the rest of my orders and my 4th of July outfits before we leave in a week for Colorado for the 4th.
> 
> Jen



Very cute! I am glad that you made your husband the shirt so he fit in with the rest of the gang. Did your boys do ok at the movie?


Flood update:
Our house continues to be dry, but my brother-in-law ended up with 6 feet of water in the basement. DH was over there the last couple of days getting water out and ripping out damaged dry wall and insulation. Some of the pictures taken around the city were incredible, including a light rail track that looks like a roller coaster track due to the flood! I am truly thankful that my family is safe, dry, and have food and clothes!


----------



## darnheather

tmh0206 said:


> hmmmm.  why don't my pictures show instead of the link to them on facebook?



The filename needs to end in .jpg or some other picture format.  I also can't see them through the links.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

tmh0206 said:


> I have been stalking the thread but haven't done much sewing lately, so I wanted to share the 2 things I FINALLY got done for the MU movie this weekend.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151728019315833&set=a.10151728006490833.1073741827.732375832&type=3&src=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-frc3%2F1011293_10151728019315833_464605676_n.jpg&size=720%2C960
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151728040185833&set=a.10151728006490833.1073741827.732375832&type=3&src=https%3A%2F%2Fsphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net%2Fhphotos-ash3%2F935241_10151728040185833_508457932_n.jpg&size=720%2C960
> 
> hope this works because it has been a long time since I posted any pics



You need to have them posted as images. <img>  and at the end </img>

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DMGeurts

goteamwood said:


> Took the boys to see Monsters University this morning, my husband works fridays and saturdays so today was the first day we could all go. LOVED IT. And the boys LOVED their special outfits, especially Mike W "trapped" on the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the rest of my orders and my 4th of July outfits before we leave in a week for Colorado for the 4th.
> 
> Jen



You all look super cute Jen!  Great job on the outfits!



tmh0206 said:


> I have been stalking the thread but haven't done much sewing lately, so I wanted to share the 2 things I FINALLY got done for the MU movie this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this works because it has been a long time since I posted any pics



Sorry - I tried to get them to work - but I could not.  

D~


----------



## Fivemuggles

Oh wow! Just found this thread- I've spent the last 2 hours reading haha! I will have to figure out how to post pics and share some of what I have made my little girl for our upcoming trip


----------



## sewmess

Fivemuggles said:


> Oh wow! Just found this thread- I've spent the last 2 hours reading haha! I will have to figure out how to post pics and share some of what I have made my little girl for our upcoming trip



Welcome.  We love pictures!!

And...true to my multiple promises....I Have a project picture.




http://www.flickr.com/photos/23918679@N04/9137889631/

Quick Tutu while I watched a movie with big explosions. It's not the best picture, given that I do not have a model.


----------



## PurpleEars

Fivemuggles said:


> Oh wow! Just found this thread- I've spent the last 2 hours reading haha! I will have to figure out how to post pics and share some of what I have made my little girl for our upcoming trip



Welcome! Please share pictures of your projects! Instructions to post pictures can be found on page 1.



sewmess said:


> Welcome.  We love pictures!!
> 
> And...true to my multiple promises....I Have a project picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/23918679@N04/9137889631/
> 
> Quick Tutu while I watched a movie with big explosions. It's not the best picture, given that I do not have a model.



The tutu looks cute! It screams 4th of July to me. Great job!


----------



## goteamwood

Way back forever ago, I posted my woes with my newish embroidery machine... finally have some resolution today. 

(Quick recap: it's been broken now a MONTH. I have had it in 3 times. It is a 3-hour round trip. Also, they were mean to me. )

Met today with the owner of the store, who had called me after getting the Better Business Bureau inquiry. She was in Italy. So couldn't do anything for 2 more weeks while she enjoyed her vacation. (not clear why no one in the store could help me, but whatever.) So I met with her today and flat out said I was NOT interested in hearing all the reasons I was the problem... The tech took it back and found 2 more burrs on the throat plate that he did not find the previous 3 times... And I sat w/ them and tested it. FINALLY got through an entire project. They still think my thread (all threadart, and all works totally fine with my PE770 for the FIFTY shirts I did this month with the little machine.) and my bobbins and my stabilizer. I literally just ordered medium-weight cut-away, which is what I prefer for t-shirts, 200 yards of it thru thread art, but haven't even opened it until today since my machine was down... they were $40/100 yards. The stabilizer they insisted I need to buy was $275/100 yards. GASP!
Anyway, I was finally able to use, successfully, and with my own stabilizer and threads, my machine for the first time in a month and finished 4 shirts for orders. I am in a crunch to get all my orders done before we leave for Colorado on Sunday. And I stupidly agreed to make a full-sized quilt top before I go, which has 24 appliques that take 20-30 minutes each. Because I am clearly dumb. 
So that's the skinny. They finally fixed it right and so far so good. But I still feel like it should not take a month, 8 trips, a letter to the owner, BBB and Brother Corp to get that sort of resolution.
Maybe when we get back I can start making stuff for my kids for our trip, since time is flying!


----------



## cogero

goteamwood said:


> Way back forever ago, I posted my woes with my newish embroidery machine... finally have some resolution today.
> 
> (Quick recap: it's been broken now a MONTH. I have had it in 3 times. It is a 3-hour round trip. Also, they were mean to me. )
> 
> Met today with the owner of the store, who had called me after getting the Better Business Bureau inquiry. She was in Italy. So couldn't do anything for 2 more weeks while she enjoyed her vacation. (not clear why no one in the store could help me, but whatever.) So I met with her today and flat out said I was NOT interested in hearing all the reasons I was the problem... The tech took it back and found 2 more burrs on the throat plate that he did not find the previous 3 times... And I sat w/ them and tested it. FINALLY got through an entire project. They still think my thread (all threadart, and all works totally fine with my PE770 for the FIFTY shirts I did this month with the little machine.) and my bobbins and my stabilizer. I literally just ordered medium-weight cut-away, which is what I prefer for t-shirts, 200 yards of it thru thread art, but haven't even opened it until today since my machine was down... they were $40/100 yards. The stabilizer they insisted I need to buy was $275/100 yards. GASP!
> Anyway, I was finally able to use, successfully, and with my own stabilizer and threads, my machine for the first time in a month and finished 4 shirts for orders. I am in a crunch to get all my orders done before we leave for Colorado on Sunday. And I stupidly agreed to make a full-sized quilt top before I go, which has 24 appliques that take 20-30 minutes each. Because I am clearly dumb.
> So that's the skinny. They finally fixed it right and so far so good. But I still feel like it should not take a month, 8 trips, a letter to the owner, BBB and Brother Corp to get that sort of resolution.
> Maybe when we get back I can start making stuff for my kids for our trip, since time is flying!



glad you finally got some resolution with your machine and I am sorry it took so long. I will tell you that my brother machines do not like all the same thread. One will use thread art thread but the other will not. Also there are certain colors that my machine hates. Same thing with my Janome machine. I am so happy that your machine is fixed.


----------



## goteamwood

cogero said:


> glad you finally got some resolution with your machine and I am sorry it took so long. I will tell you that my brother machines do not like all the same thread. One will use thread art thread but the other will not. Also there are certain colors that my machine hates. Same thing with my Janome machine. I am so happy that your machine is fixed.



Thanks. It has been incredibly harrowing month dealing with this, falling behind on everything and taking it all out of my family. (though my kids LOVE their Monsters University outfits and have already worn them 3 times so I guess I have redeemed myself.) 

 It looks like I will be needing to buy new thread.  I have 100 or so spools I think of mostly thread art. I have a handful of marathon and they gave me 4 spools of isacord (I think it.) in the main 4 colors I need to get my projects done this week. I bought the marathon at the expo, so I only have a handful of colors, and can't spend $6/spool to buy all new thread. Any advice on where I can get a starter pack like threadart offers w/ 20-30 different colors to get going? Also, pre-wound Brother brand bobbins? I loathe winding bobbins. I never seem to have them ready when I need them and it just annoys me.


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> glad you finally got some resolution with your machine and I am sorry it took so long. I will tell you that my brother machines do not like all the same thread. One will use thread art thread but the other will not. Also there are certain colors that my machine hates. Same thing with my Janome machine. I am so happy that your machine is fixed.



You are so right Chiara!!

My newest 770 does not like black of any brand!  No matter what I try, the bobbin shows through!  I have started using black for the bobbin when I am suing black...helps a ton!  My other 770 does not give me any troubles with black.

Crazy!


Nini


----------



## DisneyMom5

Some of you know me on FB and have seen this already, but I just had to share...I made my FIRST Disney Custom EVER yesterday!

DD7 was thrilled.  I said "Your Disney AK outfit is done!"  She said "Great.  Let's go now."  LOL

I have one more identical outfit to make for dd3, and then I'm going to attempt some hand appliqued shirts.

I'm kicking myself because the fabric was on clearance and I didn't buy more.  Such a fun fabric.  
I was really "cutting it close" on getting the two outfits out of it.  
I plan on using some pieces left over to make Mickey heads for the rest of us girls.


----------



## babynala

goteamwood said:
			
		

> Way back forever ago, I posted my woes with my newish embroidery machine... finally have some resolution today.
> 
> (Quick recap: it's been broken now a MONTH. I have had it in 3 times. It is a 3-hour round trip. Also, they were mean to me. )
> 
> Met today with the owner of the store, who had called me after getting the Better Business Bureau inquiry. She was in Italy. So couldn't do anything for 2 more weeks while she enjoyed her vacation. (not clear why no one in the store could help me, but whatever.) So I met with her today and flat out said I was NOT interested in hearing all the reasons I was the problem... The tech took it back and found 2 more burrs on the throat plate that he did not find the previous 3 times... And I sat w/ them and tested it. FINALLY got through an entire project. They still think my thread (all threadart, and all works totally fine with my PE770 for the FIFTY shirts I did this month with the little machine.) and my bobbins and my stabilizer. I literally just ordered medium-weight cut-away, which is what I prefer for t-shirts, 200 yards of it thru thread art, but haven't even opened it until today since my machine was down... they were $40/100 yards. The stabilizer they insisted I need to buy was $275/100 yards. GASP!
> Anyway, I was finally able to use, successfully, and with my own stabilizer and threads, my machine for the first time in a month and finished 4 shirts for orders. I am in a crunch to get all my orders done before we leave for Colorado on Sunday. And I stupidly agreed to make a full-sized quilt top before I go, which has 24 appliques that take 20-30 minutes each. Because I am clearly dumb.
> So that's the skinny. They finally fixed it right and so far so good. But I still feel like it should not take a month, 8 trips, a letter to the owner, BBB and Brother Corp to get that sort of resolution.
> Maybe when we get back I can start making stuff for my kids for our trip, since time is flying!


I am so happy to hear your machine is finally working. I know you were beyond stressed. It is so frustrating that the tech found the burrs when his boss was "watching" but not on the previous visits.  Good luck getting everything done before you leave.



			
				NiniMorris said:
			
		

> You are so right Chiara!!
> My newest 770 does not like black of any brand!  No matter what I try, the bobbin shows through!  I have started using black for the bobbin when I am suing black...helps a ton!  My other 770 does not give me any troubles with black.
> 
> Crazy!
> 
> Nini


This is so strange to hear about different machines from the same manufacturers. 



			
				DisneyMom5 said:
			
		

> Some of you know me on FB and have seen this already, but I just had to share...I made my FIRST Disney Custom EVER yesterday!
> 
> DD7 was thrilled.  I said "Your Disney AK outfit is done!"  She said "Great.  Let's go now."  LOL
> 
> I have one more identical outfit to make for dd3, and then I'm going to attempt some hand appliqued shirts.
> 
> I'm kicking myself because the fabric was on clearance and I didn't buy more.  Such a fun fabric.
> I was really "cutting it close" on getting the two outfits out of it.
> I plan on using some pieces left over to make Mickey heads for the rest of us


This dress came out so nice and your DD is so smart, why wait - let's go NOW!

Flora,  sorry to hear that your brother in law had so much damage. Glad you are still dry.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

goteamwood said:


> Way back forever ago, I posted my woes with my newish embroidery machine... finally have some resolution today.
> 
> (Quick recap: it's been broken now a MONTH. I have had it in 3 times. It is a 3-hour round trip. Also, they were mean to me. )
> 
> Met today with the owner of the store, who had called me after getting the Better Business Bureau inquiry. She was in Italy. So couldn't do anything for 2 more weeks while she enjoyed her vacation. (not clear why no one in the store could help me, but whatever.) So I met with her today and flat out said I was NOT interested in hearing all the reasons I was the problem... The tech took it back and found 2 more burrs on the throat plate that he did not find the previous 3 times... And I sat w/ them and tested it. FINALLY got through an entire project. They still think my thread (all threadart, and all works totally fine with my PE770 for the FIFTY shirts I did this month with the little machine.) and my bobbins and my stabilizer. I literally just ordered medium-weight cut-away, which is what I prefer for t-shirts, 200 yards of it thru thread art, but haven't even opened it until today since my machine was down... they were $40/100 yards. The stabilizer they insisted I need to buy was $275/100 yards. GASP!
> Anyway, I was finally able to use, successfully, and with my own stabilizer and threads, my machine for the first time in a month and finished 4 shirts for orders. I am in a crunch to get all my orders done before we leave for Colorado on Sunday. And I stupidly agreed to make a full-sized quilt top before I go, which has 24 appliques that take 20-30 minutes each. Because I am clearly dumb.
> So that's the skinny. They finally fixed it right and so far so good. But I still feel like it should not take a month, 8 trips, a letter to the owner, BBB and Brother Corp to get that sort of resolution.
> Maybe when we get back I can start making stuff for my kids for our trip, since time is flying!



  I am doing the happy dance for you.  I am glad you finally got a resolution.  Sorry you had to go through all of the headaches to get there.  It is unbelievable.  As much as these machines cost it seems they would want people happy with them so they would tell others.  Good luck with all of the work you need to get done before this weekend.


----------



## goteamwood

Spoke too soon evidently. I was able to get 4 shirts done yesterday. Age today I worked for 5 hours and got zero because its back to breaking thread every few stitches.  I'm so upset. It's even doing it with "their" thread since they've insisted mine is all bad. It's not the design since its the same design I did 3 of last night. I'm
So ready for this to be done. The amount of time away from my family, accomplishing nothing, the stress and the tears are just not worth the meager $ I've made. 
I think it definitely has a tension issue at the heart of the problem. The shirts I did finish were solid color on the back,  not the white in the middle if that makes sense. I tried to adjust the tension up on the top thread as the manual suggested (both on the one design and universally)  but it didn't make a difference with the breakage or the ratio of bobbin-to-top thread on the back. The manual says too little tension on top causes breakage and loops which I have both. I also have where it "skips" a stitch, mostly in the tack down steps and its like the bottom thread didn't catch that one stitch and then it sort of recovers and keeps going. I can hear a click sound when the thread breaks or it skips. I have to sit and watch every single stitch. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sewdisney

goteamwood said:


> Way back forever ago, I posted my woes with my newish embroidery machine... finally have some resolution today.
> 
> (Quick recap: it's been broken now a MONTH. I have had it in 3 times. It is a 3-hour round trip. Also, they were mean to me. )
> 
> Met today with the owner of the store, who had called me after getting the Better Business Bureau inquiry. She was in Italy. So couldn't do anything for 2 more weeks while she enjoyed her vacation. (not clear why no one in the store could help me, but whatever.) So I met with her today and flat out said I was NOT interested in hearing all the reasons I was the problem... The tech took it back and found 2 more burrs on the throat plate that he did not find the previous 3 times... And I sat w/ them and tested it. FINALLY got through an entire project. They still think my thread (all threadart, and all works totally fine with my PE770 for the FIFTY shirts I did this month with the little machine.) and my bobbins and my stabilizer. I literally just ordered medium-weight cut-away, which is what I prefer for t-shirts, 200 yards of it thru thread art, but haven't even opened it until today since my machine was down... they were $40/100 yards. The stabilizer they insisted I need to buy was $275/100 yards. GASP!
> Anyway, I was finally able to use, successfully, and with my own stabilizer and threads, my machine for the first time in a month and finished 4 shirts for orders. I am in a crunch to get all my orders done before we leave for Colorado on Sunday. And I stupidly agreed to make a full-sized quilt top before I go, which has 24 appliques that take 20-30 minutes each. Because I am clearly dumb.
> So that's the skinny. They finally fixed it right and so far so good. But I still feel like it should not take a month, 8 trips, a letter to the owner, BBB and Brother Corp to get that sort of resolution.
> Maybe when we get back I can start making stuff for my kids for our trip, since time is flying!



Hurrah!  I am so glad to hear your machine is finally working!  I hope it continues to "behave".  And - sorry - I have to agree that it is stupid agreeing to make a quilt top!  What were you thinking???  I hope your machine continues to work and I hope you get everything finished...  Good luck!


----------



## Iamthequeen

goteamwood said:


> Spoke too soon evidently. I was able to get 4 shirts done yesterday. Age today I worked for 5 hours and got zero because its back to breaking thread every few stitches.  I'm so upset. It's even doing it with "their" thread since they've insisted mine is all bad. It's not the design since its the same design I did 3 of last night. I'm
> So ready for this to be done. The amount of time away from my family, accomplishing nothing, the stress and the tears are just not worth the meager $ I've made.
> I think it definitely has a tension issue at the heart of the problem. The shirts I did finish were solid color on the back,  not the white in the middle if that makes sense. I tried to adjust the tension up on the top thread as the manual suggested (both on the one design and universally)  but it didn't make a difference with the breakage or the ratio of bobbin-to-top thread on the back. The manual says too little tension on top causes breakage and loops which I have both. I also have where it "skips" a stitch, mostly in the tack down steps and its like the bottom thread didn't catch that one stitch and then it sort of recovers and keeps going. I can hear a click sound when the thread breaks or it skips. I have to sit and watch every single stitch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I am so sorry you are still having problems with this machine.  I have one suggestion, and its probably something you've already tried.  My machine was also making a clicking noise and the thread would break every couple of stitches.  I finally realized that my needle was not seated all the way in the needle holder.  I pushed it up firmly and the problems went away.  I also discovered that on my 770, the needle holder is tight and the needle does need an extra push to get it in place.

Hope this helps.


----------



## smittette

Well, I haven't been posting 'cause I was at Disney World! I may not have been the most magical of vacations (more on that later when I have the time), but now it's over.

However, right before I left, a guy I used to work for asked me if I could do some puppet costumes by the end of June. I said, "sure, I'll be gone most of June, but I can do it the last week when I get back" Three puppet costumes in a week - no problem. Oh, you need two hunters? Four puppet costumes in a week, ok. Now let's throw in a quick trip to Omaha (2 hours each way) to the bank to fix my screw-up (this will be further explained in the later not-so-magical post) and to help my son pick out an engagement ring , add in a dentist appointment for my aunt and a doctor appointment for my mother. Oh, and did I mention that my groupon for my photobooks expires today. 

Whew! What am I doing on the computer? I'm supposed to be looking up pictures of the grandfather for Peter and the Wolf. Guess I'll get back to that, but I'll leave you with the Peter costume which I finished a few minutes ago. (Well, I want to make him a hat, but the main part is finished.)


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> Way back forever ago, I posted my woes with my newish embroidery machine... finally have some resolution today.
> 
> (Quick recap: it's been broken now a MONTH. I have had it in 3 times. It is a 3-hour round trip. Also, they were mean to me. )
> 
> Met today with the owner of the store, who had called me after getting the Better Business Bureau inquiry. She was in Italy. So couldn't do anything for 2 more weeks while she enjoyed her vacation. (not clear why no one in the store could help me, but whatever.) So I met with her today and flat out said I was NOT interested in hearing all the reasons I was the problem... The tech took it back and found 2 more burrs on the throat plate that he did not find the previous 3 times... And I sat w/ them and tested it. FINALLY got through an entire project. They still think my thread (all threadart, and all works totally fine with my PE770 for the FIFTY shirts I did this month with the little machine.) and my bobbins and my stabilizer. I literally just ordered medium-weight cut-away, which is what I prefer for t-shirts, 200 yards of it thru thread art, but haven't even opened it until today since my machine was down... they were $40/100 yards. The stabilizer they insisted I need to buy was $275/100 yards. GASP!
> Anyway, I was finally able to use, successfully, and with my own stabilizer and threads, my machine for the first time in a month and finished 4 shirts for orders. I am in a crunch to get all my orders done before we leave for Colorado on Sunday. And I stupidly agreed to make a full-sized quilt top before I go, which has 24 appliques that take 20-30 minutes each. Because I am clearly dumb.
> So that's the skinny. They finally fixed it right and so far so good. But I still feel like it should not take a month, 8 trips, a letter to the owner, BBB and Brother Corp to get that sort of resolution.
> Maybe when we get back I can start making stuff for my kids for our trip, since time is flying!



Glad to hear that some progress has been made on that front. I am sure it has been a very frustrating experience for you.



DisneyMom5 said:


> Some of you know me on FB and have seen this already, but I just had to share...I made my FIRST Disney Custom EVER yesterday!
> 
> DD7 was thrilled.  I said "Your Disney AK outfit is done!"  She said "Great.  Let's go now."  LOL
> 
> I have one more identical outfit to make for dd3, and then I'm going to attempt some hand appliqued shirts.
> 
> I'm kicking myself because the fabric was on clearance and I didn't buy more.  Such a fun fabric.
> I was really "cutting it close" on getting the two outfits out of it.
> I plan on using some pieces left over to make Mickey heads for the rest of us girls.



The outfit is super cute! What a smart idea to make Mickey heads to tie the whole thing together!



goteamwood said:


> Spoke too soon evidently. I was able to get 4 shirts done yesterday. Age today I worked for 5 hours and got zero because its back to breaking thread every few stitches.  I'm so upset. It's even doing it with "their" thread since they've insisted mine is all bad. It's not the design since its the same design I did 3 of last night. I'm
> So ready for this to be done. The amount of time away from my family, accomplishing nothing, the stress and the tears are just not worth the meager $ I've made.
> I think it definitely has a tension issue at the heart of the problem. The shirts I did finish were solid color on the back,  not the white in the middle if that makes sense. I tried to adjust the tension up on the top thread as the manual suggested (both on the one design and universally)  but it didn't make a difference with the breakage or the ratio of bobbin-to-top thread on the back. The manual says too little tension on top causes breakage and loops which I have both. I also have where it "skips" a stitch, mostly in the tack down steps and its like the bottom thread didn't catch that one stitch and then it sort of recovers and keeps going. I can hear a click sound when the thread breaks or it skips. I have to sit and watch every single stitch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that! 



smittette said:


> Well, I haven't been posting 'cause I was at Disney World! I may not have been the most magical of vacations (more on that later when I have the time), but now it's over.
> 
> However, right before I left, a guy I used to work for asked me if I could do some puppet costumes by the end of June. I said, "sure, I'll be gone most of June, but I can do it the last week when I get back" Three puppet costumes in a week - no problem. Oh, you need two hunters? Four puppet costumes in a week, ok. Now let's throw in a quick trip to Omaha (2 hours each way) to the bank to fix my screw-up (this will be further explained in the later not-so-magical post) and to help my son pick out an engagement ring , add in a dentist appointment for my aunt and a doctor appointment for my mother. Oh, and did I mention that my groupon for my photobooks expires today.
> 
> Whew! What am I doing on the computer? I'm supposed to be looking up pictures of the grandfather for Peter and the Wolf. Guess I'll get back to that, but I'll leave you with the Peter costume which I finished a few minutes ago. (Well, I want to make him a hat, but the main part is finished.)



Welcome back! Sounds like you have quite a story to tell. Congratulations on your son's upcoming proposal! I am sure the ring is lovely. The costume looks great! Can't wait to see the rest of them.


----------



## darnheather

goteamwood said:


> Spoke too soon evidently. I was able to get 4 shirts done yesterday. Age today I worked for 5 hours and got zero because its back to breaking thread every few stitches.  I'm so upset. It's even doing it with "their" thread since they've insisted mine is all bad. It's not the design since its the same design I did 3 of last night. I'm
> So ready for this to be done. The amount of time away from my family, accomplishing nothing, the stress and the tears are just not worth the meager $ I've made.
> I think it definitely has a tension issue at the heart of the problem. The shirts I did finish were solid color on the back,  not the white in the middle if that makes sense. I tried to adjust the tension up on the top thread as the manual suggested (both on the one design and universally)  but it didn't make a difference with the breakage or the ratio of bobbin-to-top thread on the back. The manual says too little tension on top causes breakage and loops which I have both. I also have where it "skips" a stitch, mostly in the tack down steps and its like the bottom thread didn't catch that one stitch and then it sort of recovers and keeps going. I can hear a click sound when the thread breaks or it skips. I have to sit and watch every single stitch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I would demand a new machine.  That is just completely unacceptable.  Sounds like you got a lemon.


----------



## darnheather

@DisneyMom5 Love the new AK outfit.  So appropriate and adorable.


----------



## darnheather

@smittette Oh my goodness.  That is a lot to get done in a short amount of time.


----------



## DisneyMom5

darnheather said:


> @DisneyMom5 Love the new AK outfit.  So appropriate and adorable.



Thanks everyone!  Is it mean of me that I won't let her wear it till WDW?  LOL  
They are very good at trashing outfits...If they trash it at WDW...well, at least we're already there!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

goteamwood said:


> Spoke too soon evidently. I was able to get 4 shirts done yesterday. Age today I worked for 5 hours and got zero because its back to breaking thread every few stitches.  I'm so upset. It's even doing it with "their" thread since they've insisted mine is all bad. It's not the design since its the same design I did 3 of last night. I'm
> So ready for this to be done. The amount of time away from my family, accomplishing nothing, the stress and the tears are just not worth the meager $ I've made.
> I think it definitely has a tension issue at the heart of the problem. The shirts I did finish were solid color on the back,  not the white in the middle if that makes sense. I tried to adjust the tension up on the top thread as the manual suggested (both on the one design and universally)  but it didn't make a difference with the breakage or the ratio of bobbin-to-top thread on the back. The manual says too little tension on top causes breakage and loops which I have both. I also have where it "skips" a stitch, mostly in the tack down steps and its like the bottom thread didn't catch that one stitch and then it sort of recovers and keeps going. I can hear a click sound when the thread breaks or it skips. I have to sit and watch every single stitch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I am so sorry to read that your machine is acting up. I would be in tears too!

 I was almost in tears because my tension was messed up last night and I couldn't figure it out so I dragged out my manual and read though and lo and behold I had both a dull needle and my needle was in backward (flat toward the front not the back of the machine.) fixed now but caused much frustration! 

So my question the dress I am making has a lot of ruffles (for me, a newbie still) and the pattern says to do double rows for gathering which I find I dislike immensely as I prefer a single row to gather. Is there a reason I must do a double row to gather? 

Please and thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## NiniMorris

4HppyCamprs said:


> I am so sorry to read that your machine is acting up. I would be in tears too!
> 
> I was almost in tears because my tension was messed up last night and I couldn't figure it out so I dragged out my manual and read though and lo and behold I had both a dull needle and my needle was in backward (flat toward the front not the back of the machine.) fixed now but caused much frustration!
> 
> So my question the dress I am making has a lot of ruffles (for me, a newbie still) and the pattern says to do double rows for gathering which I find I dislike immensely as I prefer a single row to gather. Is there a reason I must do a double row to gather?
> 
> Please and thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Main reason for double row is insurance.  If one row breaks, you have another ready to go.  If you pull both of the rows you will get a smoother ruffle.  


Nini


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Thank you for explaining Nini


----------



## ivey_family

I'm terribly behind, but I didn't want you to think I fell off the map.  

We are currently seriously debating putting our house up for sale and moving about an hour south.  IF we can afford to do so, we'd like to build our next house.  So, I'm in the midst of decluttering, purging and deep cleaning this house to be ready to show, checking into financing and a builder on the other end, etc.  We've had two agents in to give us their spiel.  We've got a few things to get repaired, etc.  Complete craziness at the moment.  

We'll also be away all next week for "Family Camp" with my parents and all my sibs and their kids.

Stress!!

So, all that to say, you may not see me for a bit, but I will be back as soon as I can!  I'd miss my sewing support group way too much!

Hope you all are well, and upcoming trips are tons of fun!

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

goteamwood said:


> Sorry someone asked if you're pregnant. People should learn that question is never ok.  Unfortunately due to extra pounds and some very stretched out "twin skin" in the belly I always fear I look pregnant. (Except when I actually WAS pregnant I was the size of a small car!) I like yhe Dana top because its sort of flowy around the middle where shirts are usually tight. But Carrie said hers looked maternity-Ike so maybe it's a better fit for us bigger folk.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Jen - I meant to get back to your comments about the Dana.  I'm in no way a svelte body either!  3 pregnancies in 4 years doesn't leave one with a great tummy area.  I usually wear a L in shirts, so the way that top fits is just bizarre!  I haven't had time to go back and re-work mine yet and sadly probably won't until next summer the way things look.

I love both of your Dana's, Jen!  They really do look nice and flattering!  Don't sell yourself short!

I think, Flora, if you did buy it, you'd want to make the XS or S or it will be too blousy on you!

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

VBAndrea said:


> Just popping in with a very quick hello   I have not been sewing.  I initially had elbow pain about three months ago and then it progressed to my shoulder.  After an MRI it turns out I have a high grade rotator cuff tear.  I'm being treated initially with steroid injections.  The first one didn't work but I just got a second in a different location and it's feeling better.  I will start PT once we return from our vacation if I don't get full range of motion back (I am no where near close to full range).  I also have adhesive capsulitis which translated means "frozen shoulder" so I'm very limited in movement of my dominant arm.  I did do one shirt on my embroidery machine the other day though, so I'm making slow progress.  Hopefully this summer I'll get caught up on this thread and will go back and drool over everyone's fabulous work.  I do miss you all but some days being on the computer too long hurts my arm.




Oh no, Andrea!  I'm so sorry to hear this!  Prayers for speedy healing!  Did you get your house sold??

Regards,
C.


----------



## PrincessMickey

sewdisney said:


> Welcome  home!   How did your family do with the fire?
> 
> How exciting about your nephew!  What a neat thing for him to get to do!
> 
> I hope your drive goes well.  I will shout a "hello" to you from Littleton!



We need to meet up sometime, I'm in Littleton too!!



goteamwood said:


> My family was fine this time around. Last year my mom was evacuated, she lives in the foothills northwest CS, her house was fine but the church 50 yards outside her backdoor had a spot fire and suffered damage. My brother lives about a mile south of the evac area for this most recent fire. It's heartbreaking to see so much devastation in my hometown. I do miss the mountains and my husband, even though he is from Chicago, occasionally discusses moving back there. His family no longer lives here, they retired elsewhere, and it would be nice for my kids to grow up near their cousin. Looking forward to being in Colorado, not as much looking forward to the drive out and back! Our road trip to florida a few months ago to visit my husband's Dad was terrible, my kids were awful and I think we stopped 200 times to potty. Sigh.



Hope you have a great trip!! It's been super hot this week out here. The baseball game sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## disneychic2

3cuteDISkids said:


> Hello everyone! I am new-ish to the Dis and new to here. I lurked the Dis for months before joining (you don't have much to contribute when you are there to learn!). Once I felt schooled I joined in. I have been lurking your thread for awhile (which sounds so stalker-ish ;-)) and I am amazed and inspired by all the wonderful creations you ladies have made. While I don't know most of you I hope you'll let me hang around and learn the craft. My mil taught me to sew a few years ago and got me a sewing machine. While I'm not great, I have made a few things with her help, which I will post eventually. I'm gearing up for my 2014 wdw trip and I am starting to plan for my kids outfits, 2 dd 4&7 and 1 ds who's 1. It's our first family trip and I tend to go over the top. Eeek!
> 
> The reason to finally post is that I was excited today and you were the only ones who I thought would care. I've decided to make pillowcase dresses for our dis trip, but I thought I'd do a trial run with some July 4th ones. While shopping at Jo Ann's, I came across a clearance rack.....and I scored a gorgeous Tiana fabric for $2.50 yard! It made my day! I think I'm going to use some of it make a mixed piece tutu (well 2 of them of course, my oldest loves to match her sister). Since none of my friends really sew and dh could care less, I was busting at the seams to tell someone!! Thanks for letting me share and I look forward to getting to 'know' all of you



Welcome! And great price on the Tiana fabric!! Be sure to post pictures.



darnheather said:


> Finally I get to show you some of my sewing.
> 
> First up are the quilts I made Izzy's kindergarten teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a round neck dress for Izzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must do her 4th of July outfit soon.



Wow! Quilts for teachers??? You are very generous! Beautiful job on those as well as the dress for your cutie pie!



ivey_family said:


> I've got to go back and quote, I wanted to comment on the Dana top.
> 
> Jen - your top looks great!  Very pretty and flattering!
> 
> I'm jealous because mine is a frumpy mess!  I'm so disappointed by how it fits.  I did the sleeveless version, and the arm holes just don't lay nicely at all.  By measurements, I should have made the L.  I compared the printed pattern to a shirt I love and decided the M would be better, but it's still huge and baggy in all the wrong places!  It looks like a maternity shirt!
> 
> I see on the Sis Boom blog and FB page that even one of their designers takes hers in after construction, but I tried that and the lines just aren't right.  That is an odd thing to do to a shirt that late in construction, in my opinion.
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do with it at this point.  I might add the sleeves to hide the wonkiness around the arm and cut the whole thing down to the next size.  But honestly, I'm just bummed by the whole thing and almost ready to junk it.
> 
> Sorry to be so negative!  Just needed to vent after working on this for two nights!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Oh, I know just how you feel! It is so frustrating when something doesn't fit just right. Especially if you've followed the instructions and done everything right. Feel free to vent any time...hope it helped!



love to stitch said:


> Photobucket and I seem to be getting along now so here are the projects I've worked on this week.
> 
> The first is a Hello Kitty sundress, hat and there are pink shorts under the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandson's favorite toys are balls so the fabric for this shirt was perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend asked me to make a bear for her from a suit that belonged to her father-in-law who died last year.



Hello Kitty is a favorite with my 6 and 4 year old granddaughters right now and I LOVE that dress!! The sports ball shirt is great as well. And I think it's a fabulous idea to make something from clothes of a loved one. 



TinkNH said:


> I am SO not going to be able to keep up.  Way too busy with this guy:
> 
> On the sewing front...my mother surprised me with a Brother Pe770..so I have been making tee shirts left and right   And I made this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to take Loki out to pee and collapse into bed...hopefully will find time to read up on what everyone has been doing!



Cute puppy! And I love his name. 

What a wonderful surprise from your mom!! And you did a great job on your first project. Thanks for sharing!



goteamwood said:


> Our little family is SO excited for Monsters University, I can't stand it. We are going on Sunday since that is hubby's day off, and I seriously wish I could fast-forward through the week to get there. (Especially since my darling children have decided to reject napping and the days are SOOOOOOOO long without that break.)
> 
> Here are the outfits I have been working on this week for my boys for the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both the same (to prevent fights.) so the one on the left is the front, the right is the back. I do have enough of the Monsters fabric to make them bowling shirts later on if I find time.
> 
> AND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (One of my sons took this for me, not too bad.)
> 
> I made myself another Dana top. I saw this fabric a few weeks ago and it screamed Monsters Inc to me, so I decided I needed a Monsters Inc shirt too. My friend whom I made the bowling shirt for our Disney trip is coming with us to the movie, so I am sure we will be quite the sight!
> 
> (to refresh, this is the shirt I made her)
> Thinking my husband NEEDS a Monster shirt, maybe I will do the Mike W face on a Lime Green shirt this week sometime so he doesn't feel left out!



Everything looks great as usual! I'll bet they were a big hit at the movie! 

Mom2kmta: I lost your quote. Sorry! The outfits were all adorable and so is your family! Sorry they fell apart after getting home. 



goteamwood said:


> threads, my machine for the first time in a month and finished 4 shirts for orders. I am in a crunch to get all my orders done before we leave for Colorado on Sunday. And I stupidly agreed to make a full-sized quilt top before I go, which has 24 appliques that take 20-30 minutes each. Because I am clearly dumb.
> So that's the skinny. They finally fixed it right and so far so good. But I still feel like it should not take a month, 8 trips, a letter to the owner, BBB and Brother Corp to get that sort of resolution.
> Maybe when we get back I can start making stuff for my kids for our trip, since time is flying!




Well, since I've had to go back over almost two weeks worth of posts, I see that this is old news. I was so excited that you thought the problems were solved. Now I read that it's acting up again. I hope the posts from some of the others helped you to discover an easy fix. I can't believe machines can be so sensitive as to tell what COLOR thread they don't like!!! What??? I don't doubt it, just think it's crazy. (Sorry, I lost part of your quote too. )



NiniMorris said:


> You are so right Chiara!!
> 
> My newest 770 does not like black of any brand!  No matter what I try, the bobbin shows through!  I have started using black for the bobbin when I am suing black...helps a ton!  My other 770 does not give me any troubles with black.
> 
> Crazy!
> 
> 
> Nini



Yes, this definitely comes under the heading of crazy!!



DisneyMom5 said:


> Some of you know me on FB and have seen this already, but I just had to share...I made my FIRST Disney Custom EVER yesterday!
> 
> DD7 was thrilled.  I said "Your Disney AK outfit is done!"  She said "Great.  Let's go now."  LOL
> 
> I have one more identical outfit to make for dd3, and then I'm going to attempt some hand appliqued shirts.
> 
> I'm kicking myself because the fabric was on clearance and I didn't buy more.  Such a fun fabric.
> I was really "cutting it close" on getting the two outfits out of it.
> I plan on using some pieces left over to make Mickey heads for the rest of us girls.



This is so very cute! Love the fabric! Cute model too!!



smittette said:


> Well, I haven't been posting 'cause I was at Disney World! I may not have been the most magical of vacations (more on that later when I have the time), but now it's over.
> 
> However, right before I left, a guy I used to work for asked me if I could do some puppet costumes by the end of June. I said, "sure, I'll be gone most of June, but I can do it the last week when I get back" Three puppet costumes in a week - no problem. Oh, you need two hunters? Four puppet costumes in a week, ok. Now let's throw in a quick trip to Omaha (2 hours each way) to the bank to fix my screw-up (this will be further explained in the later not-so-magical post) and to help my son pick out an engagement ring , add in a dentist appointment for my aunt and a doctor appointment for my mother. Oh, and did I mention that my groupon for my photobooks expires today.
> 
> Whew! What am I doing on the computer? I'm supposed to be looking up pictures of the grandfather for Peter and the Wolf. Guess I'll get back to that, but I'll leave you with the Peter costume which I finished a few minutes ago. (Well, I want to make him a hat, but the main part is finished.)



Very nice job! You sure have your work cut out for you. Good luck!


----------



## Dittz

I would just like to say hi!  While I was browsing the DIS on my iPhone I came across your thread. I haven't read completely through yet (not as fun or easy on phone). I  new to sewing. I BEGGED my DH for a sewing machine for Christmas in 2011, which he did get me. Last year for Halloween I made my DD now 3.5 a Snow White costume and DS now 7.5 a Dracula costume.  I have since made them both cow boy chaps and vests (DS needed it for cub camp and DD wanted one). Planning our trip for DD 5th birthday in Disney next year and want to make her some dresses and costumes. Attempting Cinderella for Halloween this year. I help as I finally get through all the posts I will find some wonderful tips and ideas from you all. Look forward to learning!!!!!!


----------



## babynala

Flora - are you guys still dealing with the flooding?



goteamwood said:


> Spoke too soon evidently... I have to sit and watch every single stitch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


 OH NO!  I was so happy when you reported it was working for you.  I can not imagine how frustrated you are.  



smittette said:


> Well, I haven't been posting 'cause I was at Disney World! I may not have been the most magical of vacations (more on that later when I have the time), but now it's over.
> 
> Whew! What am I doing on the computer? I'm supposed to be looking up pictures of the grandfather for Peter and the Wolf. Guess I'll get back to that, but I'll leave you with the Peter costume which I finished a few minutes ago. (Well, I want to make him a hat, but the main part is finished.)


Oh my, that is the tiniest suit I have ever seen.   How did you sew such a small item?   Welcome back from your trip, sorry it was not the best vacation.  Sounds like you have been dealing with some bumps in the road.  Hope everything settles down soon.  



ivey_family said:


> We are currently seriously debating putting our house up for sale and moving about an hour south.  IF we can afford to do so, we'd like to build our next house.  So, I'm in the midst of decluttering, purging and deep cleaning this house to be ready to show, checking into financing and a builder on the other end, etc.  We've had two agents in to give us their spiel.  We've got a few things to get repaired, etc.  Complete craziness at the moment.
> 
> We'll also be away all next week for "Family Camp" with my parents and all my sibs and their kids.
> 
> Stress!!
> 
> So, all that to say, you may not see me for a bit, but I will be back as soon as I can!  I'd miss my sewing support group way too much!
> 
> Hope you all are well, and upcoming trips are tons of fun!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


How exciting about the potential move but so much work. Hope you have fun on your trip with all the cousins.  



Dittz said:


> I would just like to say hi!  While I was browsing the DIS on my iPhone I came across your thread. I haven't read completely through yet (not as fun or easy on phone). I  new to sewing. I BEGGED my DH for a sewing machine for Christmas in 2011, which he did get me. Last year for Halloween I made my DD now 3.5 a Snow White costume and DS now 7.5 a Dracula costume.  I have since made them both cow boy chaps and vests (DS needed it for cub camp and DD wanted one). Planning our trip for DD 5th birthday in Disney next year and want to make her some dresses and costumes. Attempting Cinderella for Halloween this year. I help as I finally get through all the posts I will find some wonderful tips and ideas from you all. Look forward to learning!!!!!!


Welcome!  This thread (and the previous threads) have lots of great ideas for newbie sewers.  The first post in this thread can be very helpful but feel free to ask questions.  You may not get a speedy response but someone is bound to be able to help (or point you in the right direction).


----------



## nannye

Wow, this thread is slowing down! 

I'm in search of a Minnie Cameo type applique has anyone seen one? 

I'm also trying to decide what to put on the bodice of V's treat dress, suggestions anyone? 

-Sweet on Disney
-Disney is such a treat
-Disney is Sweet

..... ya none are really speaking to me, thanks!


----------



## darnheather

Slightly off topic.  Our packers came on Friday.  I counted the boxes.  I have 30 boxes marked sewing/crafts and 3 marked clothes.


----------



## Iamthequeen

darnheather said:


> Slightly off topic.  Our packers came on Friday.  I counted the boxes.  I have 30 boxes marked sewing/crafts and 3 marked clothes.



That sounds about right to me!


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> I'm terribly behind, but I didn't want you to think I fell off the map.
> 
> We are currently seriously debating putting our house up for sale and moving about an hour south.  IF we can afford to do so, we'd like to build our next house.  So, I'm in the midst of decluttering, purging and deep cleaning this house to be ready to show, checking into financing and a builder on the other end, etc.  We've had two agents in to give us their spiel.  We've got a few things to get repaired, etc.  Complete craziness at the moment.
> 
> We'll also be away all next week for "Family Camp" with my parents and all my sibs and their kids.
> 
> Stress!!
> 
> So, all that to say, you may not see me for a bit, but I will be back as soon as I can!  I'd miss my sewing support group way too much!
> 
> Hope you all are well, and upcoming trips are tons of fun!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I hope you can come to the right decision about moving. It would be nice to be able to build your next home!



ivey_family said:


> Jen - I meant to get back to your comments about the Dana.  I'm in no way a svelte body either!  3 pregnancies in 4 years doesn't leave one with a great tummy area.  I usually wear a L in shirts, so the way that top fits is just bizarre!  I haven't had time to go back and re-work mine yet and sadly probably won't until next summer the way things look.
> 
> I love both of your Dana's, Jen!  They really do look nice and flattering!  Don't sell yourself short!
> 
> I think, Flora, if you did buy it, you'd want to make the XS or S or it will be too blousy on you!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks Carrie. I will keep that in mind if I decide to get the pattern. 



Dittz said:


> I would just like to say hi!  While I was browsing the DIS on my iPhone I came across your thread. I haven't read completely through yet (not as fun or easy on phone). I  new to sewing. I BEGGED my DH for a sewing machine for Christmas in 2011, which he did get me. Last year for Halloween I made my DD now 3.5 a Snow White costume and DS now 7.5 a Dracula costume.  I have since made them both cow boy chaps and vests (DS needed it for cub camp and DD wanted one). Planning our trip for DD 5th birthday in Disney next year and want to make her some dresses and costumes. Attempting Cinderella for Halloween this year. I help as I finally get through all the posts I will find some wonderful tips and ideas from you all. Look forward to learning!!!!!!



Welcome! Please remember to share pictures of your projects! We like pictures here (even if they are not Disney related)



babynala said:


> Flora - are you guys still dealing with the flooding?



DH spent the last week helping my brother-in-law and his neighbours with getting the water out and clean up. They ripped out the dry wall and insulation in the basement, but at least they have power restored (after the breakers were replaced in the electric panel). They are now waiting for the hot water heater and furance to be replaced before the can return home. I would say things are improving. DH and I went to the Red Cross warehouse yesterday to help them put kits together for the families and to distribute them.

A town near us was evacuated for over a week. They just started letting people back in yesterday. One of my co-workers live there so I hope things are ok for them. He is taking the week off to deal with the clean up.



nannye said:


> Wow, this thread is slowing down!
> 
> I'm in search of a Minnie Cameo type applique has anyone seen one?
> 
> I'm also trying to decide what to put on the bodice of V's treat dress, suggestions anyone?
> 
> -Sweet on Disney
> -Disney is such a treat
> -Disney is Sweet
> 
> ..... ya none are really speaking to me, thanks!



I can't help you will the applique question, but how about "Sweet Princess" or something along those lines?



darnheather said:


> Slightly off topic.  Our packers came on Friday.  I counted the boxes.  I have 30 boxes marked sewing/crafts and 3 marked clothes.



Yeah, I would be in that camp too.


----------



## sewmess

nannye said:


> Wow, this thread is slowing down!
> 
> I'm in search of a Minnie Cameo type applique has anyone seen one?
> 
> I'm also trying to decide what to put on the bodice of V's treat dress, suggestions anyone?
> 
> -Sweet on Disney
> -Disney is such a treat
> -Disney is Sweet
> 
> ..... ya none are really speaking to me, thanks!



How about 

"Disney Sweeties" - that may be a southern thing




darnheather said:


> Slightly off topic.  Our packers came on Friday.  I counted the boxes.  I have 30 boxes marked sewing/crafts and 3 marked clothes.



Yep - sounds about right.  I've got 5 storage boxes just for t-shirts to upcycle.


----------



## disneychic2

Dittz said:


> I would just like to say hi!  While I was browsing the DIS on my iPhone I came across your thread. I haven't read completely through yet (not as fun or easy on phone). I  new to sewing. I BEGGED my DH for a sewing machine for Christmas in 2011, which he did get me. Last year for Halloween I made my DD now 3.5 a Snow White costume and DS now 7.5 a Dracula costume.  I have since made them both cow boy chaps and vests (DS needed it for cub camp and DD wanted one). Planning our trip for DD 5th birthday in Disney next year and want to make her some dresses and costumes. Attempting Cinderella for Halloween this year. I help as I finally get through all the posts I will find some wonderful tips and ideas from you all. Look forward to learning!!!!!!



Welcome! What a nice DH to get you your machine. Sounds like you're well on your way with making things. Whenever you have questions, just post them here and usually someone has an answer for you.  And Flora is right, we love to see photos!



nannye said:


> Wow, this thread is slowing down!
> 
> I'm in search of a Minnie Cameo type applique has anyone seen one?
> 
> I'm also trying to decide what to put on the bodice of V's treat dress, suggestions anyone?
> 
> -Sweet on Disney
> -Disney is such a treat
> -Disney is Sweet
> 
> ..... ya none are really speaking to me, thanks!



Don't know of a Minnie Cameo appliqué, sorry. I love the "Disney Sweeties" idea. 



darnheather said:


> Slightly off topic.  Our packers came on Friday.  I counted the boxes.  I have 30 boxes marked sewing/crafts and 3 marked clothes.



 Nice to see you have your priorities straight!!



PurpleEars said:


> DH spent the last week helping my brother-in-law and his neighbours with getting the water out and clean up. They ripped out the dry wall and insulation in the basement, but at least they have power restored (after the breakers were replaced in the electric panel). They are now waiting for the hot water heater and furance to be replaced before the can return home. I would say things are improving. DH and I went to the Red Cross warehouse yesterday to help them put kits together for the families and to distribute them.
> 
> A town near us was evacuated for over a week. They just started letting people back in yesterday. One of my co-workers live there so I hope things are ok for them. He is taking the week off to deal with the clean up.



I'm glad people are beginning to make some headway. It's so nice of you and DH to help out at the red cross. I'm sure they need all the help they can get! Hope your co-worker can get a lot accomplished before coming back to work. I can't even imagine.


----------



## smittette

Whew, costumes are done! But I think I'll give them their own post. First let me try to catch up a bit.


babynala said:


> It's not as small as it might look in the pic. It's somewhere around 18 mo size. with an extra large neck to accommodate the puppeteer's hand.
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyMom5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DD7 was thrilled.  I said "Your Disney AK outfit is done!"  She said "Great.  Let's go now."  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> goteamwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoke too soon evidently. I was able to get 4 shirts done yesterday. Age today I worked for 5 hours and got zero because its back to breaking thread every few stitches.  I'm so upset. It's even doing it with "their" thread since they've insisted mine is all bad. It's not the design since its the same design I did 3 of last night. I'm
> So ready for this to be done. The amount of time away from my family, accomplishing nothing, the stress and the tears are just not worth the meager $ I've made.
> I think it definitely has a tension issue at the heart of the problem. The shirts I did finish were solid color on the back,  not the white in the middle if that makes sense. I tried to adjust the tension up on the top thread as the manual suggested (both on the one design and universally)  but it didn't make a difference with the breakage or the ratio of bobbin-to-top thread on the back. The manual says too little tension on top causes breakage and loops which I have both. I also have where it "skips" a stitch, mostly in the tack down steps and its like the bottom thread didn't catch that one stitch and then it sort of recovers and keeps going. I can hear a click sound when the thread breaks or it skips. I have to sit and watch every single stitch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does Brother have a lemon policy? It sure seems like they should just replace the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 4HppyCamprs said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my question the dress I am making has a lot of ruffles (for me, a newbie still) and the pattern says to do double rows for gathering which I find I dislike immensely as I prefer a single row to gather. Is there a reason I must do a double row to gather?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Double rows of gathering thread make a nicer, more uniform looking ruffle. That being said, I almost never bother unless it's an heirloom type item. But I am a shortcut taker, so probably not a good example for you
Click to expand...


----------



## smittette

I shall repeat, "Whew, costumes are done!" I only need to mail them out tomorrow. The first show is July 7, so I'm actually a bit ahead of the game. (Have I mentioned I'm a procrastinator? I usually end up having to mail stuff overnight. )
Plus I got my photo books done before my groupons expired. 

So.... introducing Peter and the Wolf.

I had a lot of fun doing Peter's costume. I even made a billed cap for the first time ever. I'm pretty pleased with it.



Please excuse the fact that my model isn't really the right size. My puppets are all packed away except for the pink one, and she kind of clashed with the costumes.  Plus I don't know what I did with her stand since I redid my craft room.

And Grandfather's coat




Then the two hunters. I love their hats! Even though they were so simple to make.



 



Hopefully once the show starts, he will put pics of the puppets in their costumes on the website. If you want to check out the Rainbow Facebook page, you can see some of the fun and exciting things they do, including a few older pics with me in them when I lived in Virginia and got to be a puppeteer (best job in the world!) and several with costumes I've made (Floretta the Gypsy, little Red Riding Hood, Little Bo Peep, most of the period costumes for From the Sea to the Sky)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rain...177537686?id=191476177537686&sk=photos_stream

And if you live anywhere near Virginia, you should check out their schedule to see if you can catch a show (It's a non-profit organization, so I hope the plug for them is okay here)
http://rainbowpuppets.com/connections.htm

OK, time to go to bed so I can get up in a few hours and get these things mailed.


----------



## disneychic2

I'll be in Northern Virginia on the 15th of August, so hopefully will be able to take 3 of my grandchildren to the performance in Manassas. My daughter is due to have her fourth on the 18th, so who knows what will be going on when?! Both my daughters and my husband were involved in a puppet ministry at our church years ago. It's a lost art! Love the costumes you made!!


----------



## hey_jude

Happy Canada Day to all my fellow Canadian Disboutiquers!  

These dresses aren't Disney or even Canada Day themed but they are what I've been working on over the last few weeks.  They are for one of my co-workers who has a new baby daughter.  One is for the baby and the other is for the big sister:








Judy


----------



## PurpleEars

smittette said:


> I shall repeat, "Whew, costumes are done!" I only need to mail them out tomorrow. The first show is July 7, so I'm actually a bit ahead of the game. (Have I mentioned I'm a procrastinator? I usually end up having to mail stuff overnight. )
> Plus I got my photo books done before my groupons expired.
> 
> So.... introducing Peter and the Wolf.
> 
> I had a lot of fun doing Peter's costume. I even made a billed cap for the first time ever. I'm pretty pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the fact that my model isn't really the right size. My puppets are all packed away except for the pink one, and she kind of clashed with the costumes.  Plus I don't know what I did with her stand since I redid my craft room.
> 
> And Grandfather's coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the two hunters. I love their hats! Even though they were so simple to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully once the show starts, he will put pics of the puppets in their costumes on the website. If you want to check out the Rainbow Facebook page, you can see some of the fun and exciting things they do, including a few older pics with me in them when I lived in Virginia and got to be a puppeteer (best job in the world!) and several with costumes I've made (Floretta the Gypsy, little Red Riding Hood, Little Bo Peep, most of the period costumes for From the Sea to the Sky)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rain...177537686?id=191476177537686&sk=photos_stream
> 
> And if you live anywhere near Virginia, you should check out their schedule to see if you can catch a show (It's a non-profit organization, so I hope the plug for them is okay here)
> http://rainbowpuppets.com/connections.htm
> 
> OK, time to go to bed so I can get up in a few hours and get these things mailed.



Those costumes are so cute! I am sure they will add a lot to the puppet show. I hope the shows will bring joy to the audience!



hey_jude said:


> Happy Canada Day to all my fellow Canadian Disboutiquers!
> 
> These dresses aren't Disney or even Canada Day themed but they are what I've been working on over the last few weeks.  They are for one of my co-workers who has a new baby daughter.  One is for the baby and the other is for the big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Happy Canada Day to you as well, Judy. The dresses are so cute. I am sure your co-worker (and big sister) will like them!

I actually got some sewing done today. I made a skirt for Stampede (not that I actually plan to go this year, especially after the flood and the mosquitoes that follow). During the 10 days of Stampede, the whole city wear their Western gear so certainly I won't look out of place even when I go to the office.

I also made a yoga mat bag today. We are going to have yoga classes once a week at our office this summer. The whole set is from garage sale - I got the mat, still in original sealed package, for $3. The fabric was from a different house for $1. For a total of $4, I can look styling for the yoga class 

Now I need to find the camera to take pictures of these projects...


----------



## disneychic2

hey_jude said:


> Happy Canada Day to all my fellow Canadian Disboutiquers!
> 
> These dresses aren't Disney or even Canada Day themed but they are what I've been working on over the last few weeks.  They are for one of my co-workers who has a new baby daughter.  One is for the baby and the other is for the big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Those dresses are adorable and i'm sure they will look great on the girls! 



PurpleEars said:


> T
> I actually got some sewing done today. I made a skirt for Stampede (not that I actually plan to go this year, especially after the flood and the mosquitoes that follow). During the 10 days of Stampede, the whole city wear their Western gear so certainly I won't look out of place even when I go to the office.
> 
> I also made a yoga mat bag today. We are going to have yoga classes once a week at our office this summer. The whole set is from garage sale - I got the mat, still in original sealed package, for $3. The fabric was from a different house for $1. For a total of $4, I can look styling for the yoga class
> 
> Now I need to find the camera to take pictures of these projects...



I need to start going to garage sales! Great deals, Flora! And I do hope you find your camera soon so we can see your outfit. Is that the Calgary Stampede or some other? My Dad worked in Calgary on a project for Goodyear many decades ago and it was during the Stampede. But, no, it can't be because it was winter when he was there. At any rate, have fun wearing your outfit!


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

I haven't been on in forever but I wanted to stop in and share the cooling vest I made.  A good friend's little boy was born very premature.  He is now 2 and a half and has on going issues mostly digestive due to how early he was born.  This summer they discovered he was very intolerant of the heat.  She was struggling to figure out how to get him some outside time and came across cooling vests.  She asked me if I could make one that would hold 6 in square "ice" packs (they aren't exactly ice packs... they "freeze" in cold water and are safe against the skin) and will fit her very petite son.  She mentioned that he really likes Lightening McQueen and she wanted it to be as adjustable as possible.  I started with this free pattern http://leilaandben.com/vest.htm and and Heather Sue's fabulous embroidery designs and ended up with this:




Front  
and 




Back


----------



## tmh0206

Maggie at the Fort said:


> I haven't been on in forever but I wanted to stop in and share the cooling vest I made.  A good friend's little boy was born very premature.  He is now 2 and a half and has on going issues mostly digestive due to how early he was born.  This summer they discovered he was very intolerant of the heat.  She was struggling to figure out how to get him some outside time and came across cooling vests.  She asked me if I could make one that would hold 6 in square "ice" packs (they aren't exactly ice packs... they "freeze" in cold water and are safe against the skin) and will fit her very petite son.  She mentioned that he really likes Lightening McQueen and she wanted it to be as adjustable as possible.  I started with this free pattern http://leilaandben.com/vest.htm and and Heather Sue's fabulous embroidery designs and ended up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



that is soooo cool!!! (literally!) and a very creative idea!  your friend is lucky to have your creativity helping her little guy!


----------



## sewdisney

Maggie at the Fort said:


> I haven't been on in forever but I wanted to stop in and share the cooling vest I made.  A good friend's little boy was born very premature.  He is now 2 and a half and has on going issues mostly digestive due to how early he was born.  This summer they discovered he was very intolerant of the heat.  She was struggling to figure out how to get him some outside time and came across cooling vests.  She asked me if I could make one that would hold 6 in square "ice" packs (they aren't exactly ice packs... they "freeze" in cold water and are safe against the skin) and will fit her very petite son.  She mentioned that he really likes Lightening McQueen and she wanted it to be as adjustable as possible.  I started with this free pattern http://leilaandben.com/vest.htm and and Heather Sue's fabulous embroidery designs and ended up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



So adorable!  Your friend is very lucky to know you!


----------



## PurpleEars

disneychic2 said:


> I need to start going to garage sales! Great deals, Flora! And I do hope you find your camera soon so we can see your outfit. Is that the Calgary Stampede or some other? My Dad worked in Calgary on a project for Goodyear many decades ago and it was during the Stampede. But, no, it can't be because it was winter when he was there. At any rate, have fun wearing your outfit!



Thanks. The yoga mat and the bag worked really well for the class today. I am not too sure about the instructor though. Yes that is the Calgary Stampede - it is a big deal here. The last time we went, we saw the horses in the barn, the argiculture stuff, and a figure skating show. They also have a quilt competition associated with the Stampede and I have seen some fantastic quilts there in the past. We don't go to the rodeo or ride the carival rides since they cost extra $$ and they are really not that interesting to us. (We will, however, happily ride anything at Disney World! )  Did you Dad experience the wonderful thing called chinook when he was working in Calgary? That's what make our winters manageable!



Maggie at the Fort said:


> I haven't been on in forever but I wanted to stop in and share the cooling vest I made.  A good friend's little boy was born very premature.  He is now 2 and a half and has on going issues mostly digestive due to how early he was born.  This summer they discovered he was very intolerant of the heat.  She was struggling to figure out how to get him some outside time and came across cooling vests.  She asked me if I could make one that would hold 6 in square "ice" packs (they aren't exactly ice packs... they "freeze" in cold water and are safe against the skin) and will fit her very petite son.  She mentioned that he really likes Lightening McQueen and she wanted it to be as adjustable as possible.  I started with this free pattern http://leilaandben.com/vest.htm and and Heather Sue's fabulous embroidery designs and ended up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



Great job on the vest! I am sure the little guy will appreciate this. I imagine your friend will be asking you for larger ones as the boy grows.


----------



## smittette

disneychic2 said:


> I'll be in Northern Virginia on the 15th of August, so hopefully will be able to take 3 of my grandchildren to the performance in Manassas. My daughter is due to have her fourth on the 18th, so who knows what will be going on when?! Both my daughters and my husband were involved in a puppet ministry at our church years ago. It's a lost art! Love the costumes you made!!



I met David and the Rainbow crew while I was getting ready to help start a middle school puppet ministry. A lot of great memories there!
You and your grandchildren will LOVE the dinosaur show. I didn't make anything for that one since it was already around when I started working for Rainbow. In fact, it was the first show I ever did. But I've done a lot of repairs on those puppets. 
Just a warning, you will be singing the Dinosaur Hop for months to come.  
If you get a chance, tell David that Regina says "Hi"



			
				
[IMG said:
			
		

> http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad165/maryannlyl/th_DSC_1413.jpg[/IMG]
> Front
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



How neat! and I'm sure he will feel so special wearing it.


----------



## smittette

OK, I've been home a week and a half and my costumes are all done (I haven't finished unpacking yet, but oh, well) it's time to tell you all about my not-always-so-magical trip to Disney. I'll try to keep it short (if I can). Fair warning, I didn't succeed on that short thing  but I hope you enjoy the pics - which, by the way, I resized all of to 250 wide, but apparently they have a mind of their own

I'll start with the one that's my fault. Have you ever paid your mortgage twice? Guess what I accidentally did while we were on vacation. It plays havoc with your vacation budget. AHHHHH  Fortunately, we had credit cards with us - that I hadn't wanted to use, but.... 

So, if you were following along with the fun outfits I made for Disney and Universal, you know how excited I was when my nephew (R) asked me what I was making for him to wear. I should have known better.  The first day was fine. I had made a Woody vest and tshirt - which he loved and wore happily.
My niece (M), however, wouldn't wear the Cinderella skirt. She wore the shirt and shorts and looked really cute. I guess it didn't matter so much since we never saw Cinderella anyway.




Then the second day : M wore the Snow White set - adorable





For R I had put a Crush the turtle iron-on on a striped t-shirt. He did not want to wear it and threw a screaming fit. My sister made him wear it anyway - even though I had said from the beginning that he didn't have to wear anything he didn't want to. This set the tone for every morning for the entire two weeks. Eventually even M started refusing to wear the outfits (though her meltdowns ended once she was in the clothes - until it was time to brush her hair)


The third park day was Universal in Minion shirts that I bought for everyone - Despicable me is one of their favorite movies, but... more screaming. He won that day. 


My youngest and my sister in their Minion shirts (The boy in blue is R)



Then Typhoon Lagoon, I hadn't made any outfits for that day, but that didn't stop the screaming. I don't remember exactly what about. 

Next: Disney Quest day - He didn't want to go, so they didn't. (The second week they did go to DQ - without us - and he threw a fit because he didn't want to leave)



Hollywood Studios day: Different themed Mickey shirts for everyone from Heather Sue's embroidery patterns (so you know they were cute). She put the shirt on him (screaming), he took it off. She put it down to chase after him; I picked up the shirt and put it back in the drawer in my room.  I had been fully prepared for him not to want to wear the shirts, but hearing him yell about how stupid it was and he hated it, etc was more than I could take. 

Brief pause for cute shirts that did get worn - although I didn't get pics of all of them (oh, yeah, my husband's didn't fit - I had sized it down from a 3XL and apparently went too far- but it fits me great. I wore it later)


 

 



 
You can sort of see the mad hatter on this one ^




and mine  




After a couple of days of rest (one was supposed to be Blizzard Beach, but I was sun burnt and everyone else was burnt out), I tried a different tactic for Space Center day. I got out the shirts the night before while R was still up and showed it to him. Telling him that his shirt had an alien M on it and hers had an alien R on it. He declared that he wouldn't wear it. I said that's fine, no one's going to make you wear it if you don't want to (my sister was right there when I said it). Next morning, she puts them in the car in their jammies. It's a bit of a drive to Kennedy so we left pretty early. When we get there, we all find out (everyone in the whole parking lot) that she only brought him one shirt - guess which one. So today instead of screaming and fit throwing before we leave, it's there in the parking lot. The rest of us headed for the gate without them. 




I gave up on the shirts for R for the rest of the trip - didn't even get them out of the suitcase. 

M in her Hulk tutu on the last Universal day. 




And finally, the outfit that got us stopped everywhere we went in Animal Kingdom. 





And my sister in the vest I made for R (he did wear it for about 10 minutes in the car - seemed happy about it, but by the time we got to the park he wouldn't wear it)



My family was quite irked by all the commotion every morning (and every lunch time and bed time, etc. Unfortunately, that's not even a comprehensive list of the bad behavior.) I don't blame them. It made for a pretty stressful vacation for us. I know they think I was upset by the fact that R wouldn't wear the clothes, and my sister must have thought that he should wear them since I put so much work into them, but, truth be told, I had so much fun making them, and I knew there was a pretty good chance he wouldn't want them after all, I would have been fine with it except for the drama.  It was unbelievably hurtful to listen to him being _made_ to wear the shirts. I don't think I can explain it to them enough for them to understand, but I am sure that you all get it.


So, having said all that, I hereby resolve to only remember the good parts of this trip to Florida. Such as
My oldest is now officially enrolled in Full Sail University. He starts online in 9 days, and then moves to Florida in October. (More Disney for me) Meanwhile we have a wedding to plan because he told me while we were in FL that he and his GF want to get married before they live together there.

And Jedi Training, which was the best thing we did at Disney. Borrow yourself an under 12 if you don't have one just so you can do this.


 



One more just for fun. For some reason my youngest is wearing his Christmas shirt from two years ago (it says Merry Smithmas)


----------



## RMAMom

smittette said:


> OK, I've been home a week and a half and my costumes are all done (I haven't finished unpacking yet, but oh, well) it's time to tell you all about my not-always-so-magical trip to Disney. I'll try to keep it short (if I can). Fair warning, I didn't succeed on that short thing  but I hope you enjoy the pics - which, by the way, I resized all of to 250 wide, but apparently they have a mind of their own
> 
> I'll start with the one that's my fault. Have you ever paid your mortgage twice? Guess what I accidentally did while we were on vacation. It plays havoc with your vacation budget. AHHHHH  Fortunately, we had credit cards with us - that I hadn't wanted to use, but....
> 
> So, if you were following along with the fun outfits I made for Disney and Universal, you know how excited I was when my nephew (R) asked me what I was making for him to wear. I should have known better.  The first day was fine. I had made a Woody vest and tshirt - which he loved and wore happily.
> My niece (M), however, wouldn't wear the Cinderella skirt. She wore the shirt and shorts and looked really cute. I guess it didn't matter so much since we never saw Cinderella anyway.



I am so sorry!!! We have had two horrible Disney trips also and both of them included vacationing with extended family.  If I am ever in that position again I won't spend the day with them, we can meet for meals but never again will I tour the parks with them!


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> I am so sorry!!! We have had two horrible Disney trips also and both of them included vacationing with extended family.  If I am ever in that position again I won't spend the day with them, we can meet for meals but never again will I tour the parks with them!



We have gone with some sort of extended family for each trip since 2009.  Last year, my DIL didn't like the way I planned everything (including matching shirts) so they wanted to go off on their own.  She planned her parks (and even though I gave her my list of best/worst parks she chose her own)and her meals.

At the end of the trip she acknowledged that her way did not work out so well.  She complained of crowds, not being able to ride what she wanted, and a ton of other things.  She especially didn't like trying to figure out what to ride next... they spent more time looking at maps and trying to get the phone to pull up the apps to show wait times than they did actually riding.

This year she is leaving it all up to me again...including matching shirts.  My thing with the shirts is it becomes MUCH easier to keep up with a group if we are all wearing the same color shirt!  We don't have the CM asking how many are in our party...they can see for them selves!


I think this year I am going to make them a list of best order to ride things...and where we are eating and let them still go off on their own... just give them a bit more structure...


Nini


----------



## ColonelHathi

Hi Ladies!  Happy Independence Day (tomorrow)! 

It's been a while, but I've been lurking a bit over here again.  I am getting ready to do some more sewing this weekend, lots of projects to catch up on.  Anywho, wanted to post some pictures of embroidered shirts my mom pulled together for DD.  The cutie princess designs are from Lynnie Pinnie- she's actually having a sale right now too!  

Here's the Ariel tunic (tunic from Target this past Spring):




close up:




And DD's favorite, Snow White:




close up - we used some sparkly yellow for the skirt:




I think I'll need to whip up a Snow White inspired skirt to go with the tee now... Since DD decided to cut her own hair (it's been bobbed since), she's going to be Snow White for MNSSHP too, so now we are officially in Snow White overload getting ready for our trip and her "Snow White" themed birthday in September.


----------



## aboveH20

*Flora* -- I can't imagine all the destruction that's been going on in your parts.  I've never had to deal with it, but I understand muddy gunk is pretty miserable to cope with.

*Maggie* -- I love the way the cooling vest turned out.  

*Colonel* -- Such cute tops and it looks like the model really likes them.

*smittette* UGGGH!  I feel for the drama you had to go through.  I'm so with you on the sewing for self-enjoyment and if the kids didn't want to wear it fine.  Too bad their mom chose to make it a daily battle.

I spend a lot of time sewing in my basement, and usually it's stuff that stays there.  When I make stuff for other people I keep reminding myself that I make it because I enjoy sewing. I just spent quite a bit of time making a slew of personalized baby stuff for a woman.  I got a one sentnece email thanks, but I think I did a good job of convincing myself that I did the sewing for my creative outlet and "excused" her limited acknowledgement.

Full Sail?  Congratulations to your son.  The son of a friend of mine was looking into going there.  She asked me to ask my son if he's familar with it.  (He graduated from the film program at New York University and has been working in TV production since.  He just moved to LA a week ago.)  My son knows a number of people who have graudated from there.  I hope your son enjoys it.


----------



## goteamwood

smittette said:


> So.... introducing Peter and the Wolf.
> 
> I had a lot of fun doing Peter's costume. I even made a billed cap for the first time ever. I'm pretty pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the fact that my model isn't really the right size. My puppets are all packed away except for the pink one, and she kind of clashed with the costumes.  Plus I don't know what I did with her stand since I redid my craft room.
> 
> And Grandfather's coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the two hunters. I love their hats! Even though they were so simple to make.



These are so great. I am sure you are happy to be done with them though!



hey_jude said:


> Happy Canada Day to all my fellow Canadian Disboutiquers!
> 
> These dresses aren't Disney or even Canada Day themed but they are what I've been working on over the last few weeks.  They are for one of my co-workers who has a new baby daughter.  One is for the baby and the other is for the big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable. Love the teapots and cups fabric, so cute!
> 
> Judy





PurpleEars said:


> I also made a yoga mat bag today. We are going to have yoga classes once a week at our office this summer. The whole set is from garage sale - I got the mat, still in original sealed package, for $3. The fabric was from a different house for $1. For a total of $4, I can look styling for the yoga class
> 
> Now I need to find the camera to take pictures of these projects...


Sounds like a a great bargain! And useful, too.



Maggie at the Fort said:


> I haven't been on in forever but I wanted to stop in and share the cooling vest I made.  A good friend's little boy was born very premature.  He is now 2 and a half and has on going issues mostly digestive due to how early he was born.  This summer they discovered he was very intolerant of the heat.  She was struggling to figure out how to get him some outside time and came across cooling vests.  She asked me if I could make one that would hold 6 in square "ice" packs (they aren't exactly ice packs... they "freeze" in cold water and are safe against the skin) and will fit her very petite son.  She mentioned that he really likes Lightening McQueen and she wanted it to be as adjustable as possible.  I started with this free pattern http://leilaandben.com/vest.htm and and Heather Sue's fabulous embroidery designs and ended up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


What a great idea and SO CUTE. I love it. I bet the little boy will too. 



smittette said:


> OK, I've been home a week and a half and my costumes are all done (I haven't finished unpacking yet, but oh, well) it's time to tell you all about my not-always-so-magical trip to Disney. I'll try to keep it short (if I can). Fair warning, I didn't succeed on that short thing  but I hope you enjoy the pics - which, by the way, I resized all of to 250 wide, but apparently they have a mind of their own



I am sorry about all the drama over clothing. Maybe you can find a resale custom group on facebook and sell them to families who appreciate them. I am thankful the friends we went with last year were wonderful and there was no drama. 

So do you HAVE to have an under-12 to participate in the Jedi thing? My boys will be 4 when we are there, but might want to watch. Can you just go watch if you don't have a kid in the thing?

And finally, Happy 4th of July! We are getting ready to go to the baseball game tonight where my nephew is throwing out the first pitch. We drove from Chicago to Colorado for it. We took my boys (age 3) and nephew (age 6) to see Despicable Me 2 yesterday, it was really cute movie. I made all 3 boys minion shirts last minute for the show. My mom critiqued that I should have made one and two-eye minions but this was the design I had so this is what we got. I made them Saturday all day in between packing and taking my kid to the ER because he sprained his ankle (and passed out from pain and I had to call 911 because he was unresponsive...He's OK now.) Anyway, I made the shirt 5x to get 3 useable, I did one size adult M instead of youth M. Then the 2nd one part of the bottom got caught in the satin stitch. So it was a surprise it got done at all. But the kids all looked cute and they were super-easy to keep track of all day.




And today they're wearing Target polo shirts I added appliques to and easy fit shorts to match. I was even able to get photos where they are all looking in the same direction!




That's all the special outfits for this trip.


----------



## sewdisney

*GoTeamWood*:  Those minion shirts are so cute!  I bet the kids got a lot of compliments on them!


----------



## babynala

Erin - did you figure out what  you are going to put on your "treat" dress?



darnheather said:


> Slightly off topic.  Our packers came on Friday.  I counted the boxes.  I have 30 boxes marked sewing/crafts and 3 marked clothes.


 I have a feeling those boxes will be unpacked first too.  



PurpleEars said:


> DH spent the last week helping my brother-in-law and his neighbours with getting the water out and clean up. They ripped out the dry wall and insulation in the basement, but at least they have power restored (after the breakers were replaced in the electric panel). They are now waiting for the hot water heater and furance to be replaced before the can return home. I would say things are improving. DH and I went to the Red Cross warehouse yesterday to help them put kits together for the families and to distribute them.
> 
> A town near us was evacuated for over a week. They just started letting people back in yesterday. One of my co-workers live there so I hope things are ok for them. He is taking the week off to deal with the clean up.


Glad things are improving.  It was nice of you and your DH to volunteer with the Red Cross.  Sounds like your inlaws had lots of damage.  




smittette said:


> I shall repeat, "Whew, costumes are done!" I only need to mail them out tomorrow. The first show is July 7, so I'm actually a bit ahead of the game. (Have I mentioned I'm a procrastinator? I usually end up having to mail stuff overnight. )
> Plus I got my photo books done before my groupons expired.
> Hopefully once the show starts, he will put pics of the puppets in their costumes on the website. If you want to check out the Rainbow Facebook page, you can see some of the fun and exciting things they do, including a few older pics with me in them when I lived in Virginia and got to be a puppeteer (best job in the world!) and several with costumes I've made (Floretta the Gypsy, little Red Riding Hood, Little Bo Peep, most of the period costumes for From the Sea to the Sky)
> 
> And if you live anywhere near Virginia, you should check out their schedule to see if you can catch a show (It's a non-profit organization, so I hope the plug for them is okay here)
> http://rainbowpuppets.com/connections.htm
> 
> OK, time to go to bed so I can get up in a few hours and get these things mailed.


 Those costumes are wonderful.  So many nice details, I really like grandfather's coat.  The puppet show sounds like a fun activity.  



hey_jude said:


> Happy Canada Day to all my fellow Canadian Disboutiquers!
> 
> These dresses aren't Disney or even Canada Day themed but they are what I've been working on over the last few weeks.  They are for one of my co-workers who has a new baby daughter.  One is for the baby and the other is for the big sister:
> 
> Judy


That was nice of you to make matching dresses for the baby and her big sister.  Those dresses are really cute. 



PurpleEars said:


> I actually got some sewing done today. I made a skirt for Stampede (not that I actually plan to go this year, especially after the flood and the mosquitoes that follow). During the 10 days of Stampede, the whole city wear their Western gear so certainly I won't look out of place even when I go to the office.
> 
> I also made a yoga mat bag today. We are going to have yoga classes once a week at our office this summer. The whole set is from garage sale - I got the mat, still in original sealed package, for $3. The fabric was from a different house for $1. For a total of $4, I can look styling for the yoga class
> 
> Now I need to find the camera to take pictures of these projects...


Great score on the Yoga mat and fabric.  I hope Yoga class will get better.  I hope you find your camera soon, I'm looking forward to seeing your Stampede skirt.  



Maggie at the Fort said:


> I haven't been on in forever but I wanted to stop in and share the cooling vest I made.  A good friend's little boy was born very premature.  He is now 2 and a half and has on going issues mostly digestive due to how early he was born.  This summer they discovered he was very intolerant of the heat.  She was struggling to figure out how to get him some outside time and came across cooling vests.  She asked me if I could make one that would hold 6 in square "ice" packs (they aren't exactly ice packs... they "freeze" in cold water and are safe against the skin) and will fit her very petite son.  She mentioned that he really likes Lightening McQueen and she wanted it to be as adjustable as possible.  I started with this free pattern http://leilaandben.com/vest.htm and and Heather Sue's fabulous embroidery designs and ended up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


What a neat idea.  You did a nice job making that vest.  I"m sure your friend (and her son) appreciate having a custom fit vest that will help to keep him cool. 



smittette said:


> OK, I've been home a week and a half and my costumes are all done (I haven't finished unpacking yet, but oh, well) it's time to tell you all about my not-always-so-magical trip to Disney. I'll try to keep it short (if I can).
> 
> 
> So, having said all that, I hereby resolve to only remember the good parts of this trip to Florida.
> 
> Such as
> My oldest is now officially enrolled in Full Sail University. He starts online in 9 days, and then moves to Florida in October. (More Disney for me) Meanwhile we have a wedding to plan because he told me while we were in FL that he and his GF want to get married before they live together there.


Sorry to hear about all the drama with your trip.  I think it is hard to go on a vacation with family.  I think the added stress of an amusement park in the heat only adds to the stress.  I like your quote about just thinking about the good times.  I enjoyed seeing the stuff you made in action.  

I was thinking that Full Sail University was one of those colleges on a ship (guess I have watched too much Zac and Cody show on the Disney channel) but I see from Cheryl's post that it is a film school??? In any case, congrats to your DS on his enrollment and his engagement.  



NiniMorris said:


> We have gone with some sort of extended family for each trip since 2009.  Last year, my DIL didn't like the way I planned everything (including matching shirts) so they wanted to go off on their own.  She planned her parks (and even though I gave her my list of best/worst parks she chose her own)and her meals.
> 
> At the end of the trip she acknowledged that her way did not work out so well.  She complained of crowds, not being able to ride what she wanted, and a ton of other things.  She especially didn't like trying to figure out what to ride next... they spent more time looking at maps and trying to get the phone to pull up the apps to show wait times than they did actually riding.
> 
> This year she is leaving it all up to me again...including matching shirts.  My thing with the shirts is it becomes MUCH easier to keep up with a group if we are all wearing the same color shirt!  We don't have the CM asking how many are in our party...they can see for them selves!
> 
> 
> I think this year I am going to make them a list of best order to ride things...and where we are eating and let them still go off on their own... just give them a bit more structure...
> 
> 
> Nini


I love how your DIL has figured out that you know what you are talking about.    We've had CMs comment that they loved our matching shirts because they knew we were together and didn't have to ask "how many in your party?" 

Although, I think your plan of giving them a list and letting them have some of their own time is a good compromise.  I have a feeling this plan will be best for you too.  Sometimes too much "family" time is not good.  



ColonelHathi said:


> Hi Ladies!  Happy Independence Day (tomorrow)!
> 
> It's been a while, but I've been lurking a bit over here again.  I am getting ready to do some more sewing this weekend, lots of projects to catch up on.  Anywho, wanted to post some pictures of embroidered shirts my mom pulled together for DD.  The cutie princess designs are from Lynnie Pinnie- she's actually having a sale right now too!
> 
> 
> I think I'll need to whip up a Snow White inspired skirt to go with the tee now... Since DD decided to cut her own hair (it's been bobbed since), she's going to be Snow White for MNSSHP too, so now we are officially in Snow White overload getting ready for our trip and her "Snow White" themed birthday in September.


Love the Ariel shirt (it is a perfect color) and the Snow White one too.  I am cringing at the idea of your DD cutting her hair but it does look cute in a bob.  It will be the year of Snow White!! 

Hi Cheryl 



goteamwood said:


> So do you HAVE to have an under-12 to participate in the Jedi thing? My boys will be 4 when we are there, but might want to watch. Can you just go watch if you don't have a kid in the thing?


No, anyone can watch.  It is fun to see the kids enjoying themselves fighting Darth Vader.  You have to be between 4 and 12 to participate and from what I have read the list fills up quick.  4 might be a little young to participate since Darth Vader does come out and "fights" the kids.  But if your kids are not frightened or are very familiar with SW they might be able to handle it.  



goteamwood said:


> And finally, Happy 4th of July! We are getting ready to go to the baseball game tonight where my nephew is throwing out the first pitch. We drove from Chicago to Colorado for it. We took my boys (age 3) and nephew (age 6) to see Despicable Me 2 yesterday, it was really cute movie. I made all 3 boys minion shirts last minute for the show. My mom critiqued that I should have made one and two-eye minions but this was the design I had so this is what we got. I made them Saturday all day in between packing and taking my kid to the ER because he sprained his ankle (and passed out from pain and I had to call 911 because he was unresponsive...He's OK now.) Anyway, I made the shirt 5x to get 3 useable, I did one size adult M instead of youth M. Then the 2nd one part of the bottom got caught in the satin stitch. So it was a surprise it got done at all. But the kids all looked cute and they were super-easy to keep track of all day.
> 
> 
> And today they're wearing Target polo shirts I added appliques to and easy fit shorts to match. I was even able to get photos where they are all looking in the same direction!
> 
> That's all the special outfits for this trip.


Glad you made it to Colorado.  I love the Minion shirts (I'm sure if you made a two eyed shirt there would be a fight)  Good point about being able to find them, hopefully they can wear them again soon.  Great job on the 4th of July outfits.  

I feel like a slacker lately, nothing to post.


----------



## Dittz

PurpleEars said:


> Welcome! Please remember to share pictures of your projects! We like pictures here (even if they are not Disney related)





disneychic2 said:


> Welcome! What a nice DH to get you your machine. Sounds like you're well on your way with making things. Whenever you have questions, just post them here and usually someone has an answer for you.  And Flora is right, we love to see photos!



Okay I am trying to post pictures, hopefully this works.  The pic of my 2 kids together is my first ever projects.  They were both Simplicity patterns.  My sons' was done first.  The cow boy one  I believe was a mccalls pattern.  Son needed a cowboy outfit for cub camp and because he had one see wanted on too, but wanted it to be more like Jessie (who she has recently become obsessed with.
Tomorrow I am going to purchase the materials to make her Cinderella costume for halloween (I know it's early, but there is a sale on at our local fabric store)















Let's hope that worked.  Enjoy! (after preview I see that it did YEAH! )


----------



## disneychic2

First of all, Smittette, so sorry for all the drama! Sounds like there are other behavioral issues besides just the clothing. I know how it feels to have you things rejected since my 3 year old grandson won't wear anything I make him. But we make it a non issue as you tried to do with your nephew. Everything you had pics of was wonderful! I'm not surprised your neice got stopped a lot in that AK outfit. Great job!

We've never been to Disney with a large group or friends or family, so we haven't had to deal with anything such as you went through. I'm glad you're able to put the less-than-pleasant memories aside and dwell on the fun. 

Jen, the Minion shirts were so cute! Almost as cute as the 3 wearing them. Glad you liked the movie. The polo shirts and shorts sets are great as well. How is the machine drama going? Anything new to report?

Maggie, I've never heard of anything like what your friend's son has. What a difficult thing to deal with, I'm sure. How nice of you to make it so much easier for them. What a beautiful job you did, too! And don't you just love Heather Sue's things?? I just realized I bought two designs twice because I forgot I purchased them! I have a list now, so hopefully that won't happen again. Silly me!

Oh, and I wanted to say the Ariel and Snow White shirts turned out really cute! A Snow White skirt would be great with the shirt!

Hope everyone had a great 4th and are having a fun weekend!!


----------



## disneychic2

smittette said:


> I met David and the Rainbow crew while I was getting ready to help start a middle school puppet ministry. A lot of great memories there!
> You and your grandchildren will LOVE the dinosaur show. I didn't make anything for that one since it was already around when I started working for Rainbow. In fact, it was the first show I ever did. But I've done a lot of repairs on those puppets.
> Just a warning, you will be singing the Dinosaur Hop for months to come.
> If you get a chance, tell David that Regina says "Hi"
> 
> 
> 
> How neat! and I'm sure he will feel so special wearing it.



I hope I do get a chance to tell him hi. I hope it works out for us to go.



Dittz said:


> Okay I am trying to post pictures, hopefully this works.  The pic of my 2 kids together is my first ever projects.  They were both Simplicity patterns.  My sons' was done first.  The cow boy one  I believe was a mccalls pattern.  Son needed a cowboy outfit for cub camp and because he had one see wanted on too, but wanted it to be more like Jessie (who she has recently become obsessed with.
> Tomorrow I am going to purchase the materials to make her Cinderella costume for halloween (I know it's early, but there is a sale on at our local fabric store)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope that worked.  Enjoy! (after preview I see that it did YEAH! )



Great job on all of the outfits! Looks like you know what you're doing, so the Cinderella costume shouldn't be too hard for you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scrap_heaven

What have you ladies done for customs for Merida?

I have this fabric - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And a number of appliques.


----------



## ncmomof2

I have been lurking lately, checking out what is going on.  I am in the middle of my yearly dress making for our DW trip.  I have 6 of 18 completed.  Here they are:

1900 Park Fare




Villains Party




HS


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

scrap_heaven said:


> What have you ladies done for customs for Merida?
> 
> I have this fabric -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a number of appliques.



I just used that fabric in an outfit for my daughter.  We have an amazing textile factory that opens to the public and sells fabric by the pound once a month.  I scored about a half a yard of that out of the remnant bin ($5 a lb) a while back.  I made a rolypoly pinafore.  I used that fabric mostly for lining and for one of the back sides.  I used a purple corduroy I upcycled from a thrift store dress for the rest of the fabric and appliqued Merida on the front.  








And her attempt at "posing"





The pattern is by Imagine Gnats.   I won it in a giveaway but it was a lot of fun to sew.  Would have been perfect but the upcycled corduroy stretched in a lot of unexpected ways!


----------



## goteamwood

disneychic2 said:


> Jen, the Minion shirts were so cute! Almost as cute as the 3 wearing them. Glad you liked the movie. The polo shirts and shorts sets are great as well. How is the machine drama going? Anything new to report?
> 
> Hope everyone had a great 4th and are having a fun weekend!!


Unfortunately, yes and no. The machine still doesn't work, and the store still thinks it is me. I had to get things done before I left for a week, we were leaving early sunday a.m. I called the manager friday and said listen, I have tried everything you suggested, the issues persist even with the thread, stabilizer, bobbin thread, etc you suggested I need, all of which isn't just slightly more than what I was using, it is many, many times more expensive for the same outcome. I said I would come in Saturday with the machine, I want to return it or have it replaced. Of course I was greeted with no, we are not going to do that. Which she then followed up with, "You're welcome to come in, but you can't bring your kids." I asked her to repeat what she said, because I COULD NOT BELIEVE IT. "Your kids are not welcome in the store." So now I am MORE than angry and when I get back in town I think it is time to find an attorney. That crossed a line, for sure. I am so fuming mad I can't see straight. Seriously. And for the record, the kids have never done ANYTHING in that store to warrant banishment. They sat on the floor the last time I brought them, and watched Mickey Mouse clubhouse on my phone. So I guess I get to deal with that next week when I am back in town. 



Maggie at the Fort said:


> I just used that fabric in an outfit for my daughter.  We have an amazing textile factory that opens to the public and sells fabric by the pound once a month.  I scored about a half a yard of that out of the remnant bin ($5 a lb) a while back.  I made a rolypoly pinafore.  I used that fabric mostly for lining and for one of the back sides.  I used a purple corduroy I upcycled from a thrift store dress for the rest of the fabric and appliqued Merida on the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her attempt at "posing"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is by Imagine Gnats.   I won it in a giveaway but it was a lot of fun to sew.  Would have been perfect but the upcycled corduroy stretched in a lot of unexpected ways!


That is outrageously cute, I love it.


----------



## karrierock

Hello all.  I always come back when getting ready for the next trip.  My family of 5 will be heading to Disneyland for the first and only time ever this October! Taking the boy to CarsLand!  Since I was here last, I finally got an embroidery machine!  So most of this forum now makes more sense to me now.   Have any of you seen the Cozy Cone Sign applique anywhere?


----------



## scrap_heaven

This image is not mine, and is from youcanmakethis.com

http://d14nr49yqpf5zr.cloudfront.ne...NjQ2MjM1Mzk3NjVfXzAwMS5KUEc=/bWF4RD04MDA=.htp

Which is why I am putting the link not the image itself in this message, I want to know what skirt pattern this is.  I know a number of you have used this pattern and have talked about it, but I can't remember the name and I just have to have it!!

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## ncmomof2

karrierock said:


> Hello all.  I always come back when getting ready for the next trip.  My family of 5 will be heading to Disneyland for the first and only time ever this October! Taking the boy to CarsLand!  Since I was here last, I finally got an embroidery machine!  So most of this forum now makes more sense to me now.   Have any of you seen the Cozy Cone Sign applique anywhere?



We went to DL in Dec.  We had a great time but I  still prefer DW.  Here is a few tips I wish I would have known.  Get to CA before rope drop and get into the Radiator Springs Racers fastpass line.  And boy can there be a line!  I waited for about 30 mins to get the FP and then joined my family on rides.  The normal standby line was over an hour all the time!  Also get FP for World of Color in the morning.  In Dec, neither of them counted against your FP allowance.  I went from RSR FP line to get ToT FP immediately.


----------



## ncmomof2

scrap_heaven said:


> This image is not mine, and is from youcanmakethis.com
> 
> http://d14nr49yqpf5zr.cloudfront.ne...NjQ2MjM1Mzk3NjVfXzAwMS5KUEc=/bWF4RD04MDA=.htp
> 
> Which is why I am putting the link not the image itself in this message, I want to know what skirt pattern this is.  I know a number of you have used this pattern and have talked about it, but I can't remember the name and I just have to have it!!
> 
> Thanks
> Sarah



It is the Insa from Farbenmix.  The cheapest way to buy it ia to get the book Sewing Clothes Kids Love.  It is on Amazon for sixteen something.  The feliz dress pattern is in the book as well.


----------



## karrierock

This was us last fall.  I'm trying to remember how to post pics, it's been a long time.


----------



## karrierock

ncmomof2 said:


> We went to DL in Dec.  We had a great time but I  still prefer DW.  Here is a few tips I wish I would have known.  Get to CA before rope drop and get into the Radiator Springs Racers fastpass line.  And boy can there be a line!  I waited for about 30 mins to get the FP and then joined my family on rides.  The normal standby line was over an hour all the time!  Also get FP for World of Color in the morning.  In Dec, neither of them counted against your FP allowance.  I went from RSR FP line to get ToT FP immediately.



Thanks for the tips.  Where did you stay?  I'm so torn over not being able to afford on site, unless some magical deal occurs.


----------



## ncmomof2

karrierock said:


> Thanks for the tips.  Where did you stay?  I'm so torn over not being able to afford on site, unless some magical deal occurs.



We stayed at the Embassy Suites down the street.  My DH had enough Hilton points for the whole week.  The free breakfast was nice.  I brought granola bars for lunch and then we bought something in the park for dinner.  It was walkable but we ended up driving most days.  I think parking was $10.

Onsite would be nice but I think they are all deluxe, so $$$. It is really different than DW.  You are basically driving down a normal street and there it is! 

DLP is very similar to MK but everything is closer together.  The crowds felt bad for that reason, even though ride lines were not too bad.  I hope that make sense.


----------



## jessica52877

karrierock said:


> Thanks for the tips.  Where did you stay?  I'm so torn over not being able to afford on site, unless some magical deal occurs.



We stay at the Howard Johnson Anaheim. I LOVE that place! I have never stayed "onsite" in CA and honestly can't imagine choosing to.


----------



## sewdisney

karrierock said:


> Thanks for the tips.  Where did you stay?  I'm so torn over not being able to afford on site, unless some magical deal occurs.



Don't be upset about not being on site.  We go to Disneyland every couple of years and we never stay onsite.  Most of the time, we go through VRBO vacation rentals and rent a house.  It usually only takes us about 5 - 10 minutes to get to the Disneyland parking garage.  We love having a kitchen and lots of bedrooms.


----------



## PurpleEars

smittette said:


> OK, I've been home a week and a half and my costumes are all done (I haven't finished unpacking yet, but oh, well) it's time to tell you all about my not-always-so-magical trip to Disney. I'll try to keep it short (if I can). Fair warning, I didn't succeed on that short thing but I hope you enjoy the pics - which, by the way, I resized all of to 250 wide, but apparently they have a mind of their own
> 
> I'll start with the one that's my fault. Have you ever paid your mortgage twice? Guess what I accidentally did while we were on vacation. It plays havoc with your vacation budget. AHHHHH Fortunately, we had credit cards with us - that I hadn't wanted to use, but....
> 
> So, if you were following along with the fun outfits I made for Disney and Universal, you know how excited I was when my nephew (R) asked me what I was making for him to wear. I should have known better. The first day was fine. I had made a Woody vest and tshirt - which he loved and wore happily.
> My niece (M), however, wouldn't wear the Cinderella skirt. She wore the shirt and shorts and looked really cute. I guess it didn't matter so much since we never saw Cinderella anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the second day : M wore the Snow White set - adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For R I had put a Crush the turtle iron-on on a striped t-shirt. He did not want to wear it and threw a screaming fit. My sister made him wear it anyway - even though I had said from the beginning that he didn't have to wear anything he didn't want to. This set the tone for every morning for the entire two weeks. Eventually even M started refusing to wear the outfits (though her meltdowns ended once she was in the clothes - until it was time to brush her hair)
> 
> The third park day was Universal in Minion shirts that I bought for everyone - Despicable me is one of their favorite movies, but... more screaming. He won that day.
> 
> Then Typhoon Lagoon, I hadn't made any outfits for that day, but that didn't stop the screaming. I don't remember exactly what about.
> 
> Next: Disney Quest day - He didn't want to go, so they didn't. (The second week they did go to DQ - without us - and he threw a fit because he didn't want to leave)
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Studios day: Different themed Mickey shirts for everyone from Heather Sue's embroidery patterns (so you know they were cute). She put the shirt on him (screaming), he took it off. She put it down to chase after him; I picked up the shirt and put it back in the drawer in my room.  I had been fully prepared for him not to want to wear the shirts, but hearing him yell about how stupid it was and he hated it, etc was more than I could take.
> 
> Brief pause for cute shirts that did get worn - although I didn't get pics of all of them (oh, yeah, my husband's didn't fit - I had sized it down from a 3XL and apparently went too far- but it fits me great. I wore it later)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days of rest (one was supposed to be Blizzard Beach, but I was sun burnt and everyone else was burnt out), I tried a different tactic for Space Center day. I got out the shirts the night before while R was still up and showed it to him. Telling him that his shirt had an alien M on it and hers had an alien R on it. He declared that he wouldn't wear it. I said that's fine, no one's going to make you wear it if you don't want to (my sister was right there when I said it). Next morning, she puts them in the car in their jammies. It's a bit of a drive to Kennedy so we left pretty early. When we get there, we all find out (everyone in the whole parking lot) that she only brought him one shirt - guess which one. So today instead of screaming and fit throwing before we leave, it's there in the parking lot. The rest of us headed for the gate without them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up on the shirts for R for the rest of the trip - didn't even get them out of the suitcase.
> 
> M in her Hulk tutu on the last Universal day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the outfit that got us stopped everywhere we went in Animal Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my sister in the vest I made for R (he did wear it for about 10 minutes in the car - seemed happy about it, but by the time we got to the park he wouldn't wear it)
> 
> 
> 
> My family was quite irked by all the commotion every morning (and every lunch time and bed time, etc. Unfortunately, that's not even a comprehensive list of the bad behavior.) I don't blame them. It made for a pretty stressful vacation for us. I know they think I was upset by the fact that R wouldn't wear the clothes, and my sister must have thought that he should wear them since I put so much work into them, but, truth be told, I had so much fun making them, and I knew there was a pretty good chance he wouldn't want them after all, I would have been fine with it except for the drama.  It was unbelievably hurtful to listen to him being _made_ to wear the shirts. I don't think I can explain it to them enough for them to understand, but I am sure that you all get it.
> 
> 
> So, having said all that, I hereby resolve to only remember the good parts of this trip to Florida. Such as
> My oldest is now officially enrolled in Full Sail University. He starts online in 9 days, and then moves to Florida in October. (More Disney for me) Meanwhile we have a wedding to plan because he told me while we were in FL that he and his GF want to get married before they live together there.
> 
> And Jedi Training, which was the best thing we did at Disney. Borrow yourself an under 12 if you don't have one just so you can do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more just for fun. For some reason my youngest is wearing his Christmas shirt from two years ago (it says Merry Smithmas)



I am so sorry to hear that your vacation was less than magical. I am glad you managed to stay as positive as possible. I am sure all of us have horror stories to tell about going to Disney World with extended family! (Yes, I have been there, done that, got some grumpy pictures)



NiniMorris said:


> We have gone with some sort of extended family for each trip since 2009.  Last year, my DIL didn't like the way I planned everything (including matching shirts) so they wanted to go off on their own.  She planned her parks (and even though I gave her my list of best/worst parks she chose her own)and her meals.
> 
> At the end of the trip she acknowledged that her way did not work out so well.  She complained of crowds, not being able to ride what she wanted, and a ton of other things.  She especially didn't like trying to figure out what to ride next... they spent more time looking at maps and trying to get the phone to pull up the apps to show wait times than they did actually riding.
> 
> This year she is leaving it all up to me again...including matching shirts.  My thing with the shirts is it becomes MUCH easier to keep up with a group if we are all wearing the same color shirt!  We don't have the CM asking how many are in our party...they can see for them selves!
> 
> 
> I think this year I am going to make them a list of best order to ride things...and where we are eating and let them still go off on their own... just give them a bit more structure...
> 
> 
> Nini



Hopefully things will work out better this year. I can't wait to meet your family in December! I am going to see if we can swing Biergarten the same evening you are there. Right now it hinges on which night we can get Candlelight Processional package at Teppan Edo.



ColonelHathi said:


> Hi Ladies!  Happy Independence Day (tomorrow)!
> 
> It's been a while, but I've been lurking a bit over here again.  I am getting ready to do some more sewing this weekend, lots of projects to catch up on.  Anywho, wanted to post some pictures of embroidered shirts my mom pulled together for DD.  The cutie princess designs are from Lynnie Pinnie- she's actually having a sale right now too!
> 
> Here's the Ariel tunic (tunic from Target this past Spring):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD's favorite, Snow White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll need to whip up a Snow White inspired skirt to go with the tee now... Since DD decided to cut her own hair (it's been bobbed since), she's going to be Snow White for MNSSHP too, so now we are officially in Snow White overload getting ready for our trip and her "Snow White" themed birthday in September.



The outfits (and the model) are so cute! Thank you for sharing. I can't wait to see your plans for her birthday!



aboveH20 said:


> *Flora* -- I can't imagine all the destruction that's been going on in your parts.  I've never had to deal with it, but I understand muddy gunk is pretty miserable to cope with.
> 
> 
> I spend a lot of time sewing in my basement, and usually it's stuff that stays there.  When I make stuff for other people I keep reminding myself that I make it because I enjoy sewing. I just spent quite a bit of time making a slew of personalized baby stuff for a woman.  I got a one sentnece email thanks, but I think I did a good job of convincing myself that I did the sewing for my creative outlet and "excused" her limited acknowledgement.



I totally agree with you on the "sewing for my personal enjoyment" part. Most of the time I make something for other people, I only get a "thanks" - if that!

In terms of the clean up, well it is still a mess! We were down to High River (which was evacuated for over a week) to help with clean up yesterday. My co-workers, my DH, and I went there as a team of 10. We were sent to help out a couple. Their basement was totally flooded. The high water mark in their basement was taller than me. Everything in the basement had to be junked - including the dry wall and insulation. We hauled a bunch of stuff out of their basement, which sadly also included the woman's wedding dress. I was super sad when she went through the box and looked at the ruined dress and other momentos from their wedding day. We then ripped out the dry wall and insulation. We made a huge dent in the basement clean up but certainly there is still a lot more to be done. The carpet will need to come out too. It was making squish squish noise when we walked on it yesterday, but we did not get to that and we were too tired to continue. After things are removed from the basement, they will have to wait for the basement to completely dry out, bleach every single surface down there, before they can think about what to do next.

When we drove across down to help this family, we saw there were areas with high water marks to 4 or 5 feet up the fence. Yes, this was above ground! It was truly devastating to think there were thousands of families like the one we helped. They will certainly need lots of help to get back on their feet.



goteamwood said:


> And finally, Happy 4th of July! We are getting ready to go to the baseball game tonight where my nephew is throwing out the first pitch. We drove from Chicago to Colorado for it. We took my boys (age 3) and nephew (age 6) to see Despicable Me 2 yesterday, it was really cute movie. I made all 3 boys minion shirts last minute for the show. My mom critiqued that I should have made one and two-eye minions but this was the design I had so this is what we got. I made them Saturday all day in between packing and taking my kid to the ER because he sprained his ankle (and passed out from pain and I had to call 911 because he was unresponsive...He's OK now.) Anyway, I made the shirt 5x to get 3 useable, I did one size adult M instead of youth M. Then the 2nd one part of the bottom got caught in the satin stitch. So it was a surprise it got done at all. But the kids all looked cute and they were super-easy to keep track of all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today they're wearing Target polo shirts I added appliques to and easy fit shorts to match. I was even able to get photos where they are all looking in the same direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all the special outfits for this trip.



I am sorry to hear one of your kids sprained his ankle and had a trip to the Emergency Department, but glad to hear that he is doing ok now. The outfits look great! Did the kids enjoy the movie?



Dittz said:


> Okay I am trying to post pictures, hopefully this works.  The pic of my 2 kids together is my first ever projects.  They were both Simplicity patterns.  My sons' was done first.  The cow boy one  I believe was a mccalls pattern.  Son needed a cowboy outfit for cub camp and because he had one see wanted on too, but wanted it to be more like Jessie (who she has recently become obsessed with.
> Tomorrow I am going to purchase the materials to make her Cinderella costume for halloween (I know it's early, but there is a sale on at our local fabric store)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope that worked.  Enjoy! (after preview I see that it did YEAH!)



Great job on the costumes! I am sure Cinderella won't be too difficult for you. Please post pictures of the dress when you are done!



ncmomof2 said:


> I have been lurking lately, checking out what is going on.  I am in the middle of my yearly dress making for our DW trip.  I have 6 of 18 completed.  Here they are:
> 
> 1900 Park Fare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villains Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS



Great job on the outfits like usual! I can't wait to see what else you make for the trip!



Maggie at the Fort said:


> I just used that fabric in an outfit for my daughter.  We have an amazing textile factory that opens to the public and sells fabric by the pound once a month.  I scored about a half a yard of that out of the remnant bin ($5 a lb) a while back.  I made a rolypoly pinafore.  I used that fabric mostly for lining and for one of the back sides.  I used a purple corduroy I upcycled from a thrift store dress for the rest of the fabric and appliqued Merida on the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is by Imagine Gnats.   I won it in a giveaway but it was a lot of fun to sew.  Would have been perfect but the upcycled corduroy stretched in a lot of unexpected ways!



What a nice idea to use the fabric and to upcycle a previously loved dress! You did a great job on the outfit!



goteamwood said:


> Unfortunately, yes and no. The machine still doesn't work, and the store still thinks it is me. I had to get things done before I left for a week, we were leaving early sunday a.m. I called the manager friday and said listen, I have tried everything you suggested, the issues persist even with the thread, stabilizer, bobbin thread, etc you suggested I need, all of which isn't just slightly more than what I was using, it is many, many times more expensive for the same outcome. I said I would come in Saturday with the machine, I want to return it or have it replaced. Of course I was greeted with no, we are not going to do that. Which she then followed up with, "You're welcome to come in, but you can't bring your kids." I asked her to repeat what she said, because I COULD NOT BELIEVE IT. "Your kids are not welcome in the store." So now I am MORE than angry and when I get back in town I think it is time to find an attorney. That crossed a line, for sure. I am so fuming mad I can't see straight. Seriously. And for the record, the kids have never done ANYTHING in that store to warrant banishment. They sat on the floor the last time I brought them, and watched Mickey Mouse clubhouse on my phone. So I guess I get to deal with that next week when I am back in town.



Yikes! I am so sorry to hear that the people at the store is being so nasty to you! That is unacceptable to say the least!




karrierock said:


> This was us last fall.  I'm trying to remember how to post pics, it's been a long time.



Your family looked like you had a good time. I can't wait to see what you make for your Disneyland trip!



karrierock said:


> I'm so torn over not being able to afford on site, unless some magical deal occurs.



Count me in for the offsite crowd when it comes to Disneyland. We have stayed at Ramada Maingate (inexpensive, close to the parks, free breakfast, but bare minimum), Ramada Plaza (a little further from the parks, free breakfast which was better than the Maingate, the rooms were also a little bit nicer), and Hilton (we got a special rate that time, but it is a "never again" for me)


----------



## karrierock

Thanks all for the encouragement!  My husband said I could be an agent now after practically memorizing google satellite maps. I could tell him the hotels in order on Harbor Blvd. We are thinking about Candy Cane Inn, seems to get great reviews off trip advisor.

Onto sewing...I'm thinking  World of Color outfits are a must, of course Cars for the whole family.  I about to use HeatherSue's Cars set. Just looking for that Cozy cone Sign.


----------



## sewdisney

karrierock said:


> Thanks all for the encouragement!  My husband said I could be an agent now after practically memorizing google satellite maps. I could tell him the hotels in order on Harbor Blvd. We are thinking about Candy Cane Inn, seems to get great reviews off trip advisor.
> 
> Onto sewing...I'm thinking  World of Color outfits are a must, of course Cars for the whole family.  I about to use HeatherSue's Cars set. Just looking for that Cozy cone Sign.



We've stayed at the Candy Cane Inn.  It was a nice place.  I would recommend staying there.


----------



## sewmess

Dittz said:


> Let's hope that worked.  Enjoy! (after preview I see that it did YEAH! )



All the costumes were great!  and I cracked up at that face on your cowgirl.  I'm sure the Cinderella will be fabulous!



Maggie at the Fort said:


> I just used that fabric in an outfit for my daughter.  We have an amazing textile factory that opens to the public and sells fabric by the pound once a month.  I scored about a half a yard of that out of the remnant bin ($5 a lb) a while back.  I made a rolypoly pinafore.  I used that fabric mostly for lining and for one of the back sides.  I used a purple corduroy I upcycled from a thrift store dress for the rest of the fabric and appliqued Merida on the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her attempt at "posing"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is by Imagine Gnats.   I won it in a giveaway but it was a lot of fun to sew.  Would have been perfect but the upcycled corduroy stretched in a lot of unexpected ways!



My sister made my niece a whole bunch of these shirts of the reversible type when she was little.  Brought back memories there.  I really like the simplicity of the front with the applique.  Very nice.


I'm very frustrated right now.  I use sewing as therapy and I have stress at work that I REALLY need to excise.  However, said stress has caused a flair up in my arthritis/tendonitis in my left shoulder, meaning I cannot do any crafty stuff.  Well, I shouldn't, but I did start cutting out pieces for a bag and now I'm using one hand to type.

goteamwood: I'm sorry that you don't have an alternative to that store.  There is no excuse: no possible reason that they should ever ban children from an establishment unless they have literally destroyed something.  That is a kiss of death should customers learn about it.  And I'd spread that in every way I can...especially via their social media.  In a business that caters intensely to women, banning kids is a pretty stupid business move.


----------



## DMGeurts

I just don't even know where to begin telling you all about this bag - it was a labor of love for me, and it couldn't have turned out any better than it did.  It is truly an epic bag, and one of my very best.

This bag was inspired by 3 different photos... 

The front of the bag was inpired by this scene - one Alli's favorite scenes.




The entire color scheme of the bag was inpired by the house...




And under the flap is inspired by this scene - another of Alli's favorites.




When the fabric started rolling in...  I could hardly contain myself - I just knew then that this bag was going to be exactly how my mind wanted it to be...




All in all - I know I've said this before - there are 26 HOURS of stitching time in this bag!  That does NOT include the time it took to draw, cut or piece the appliques, nor does it include the time it took to quilt or assemble the bag iteself.

Front:




Front applique close-up:




Under the flap - which by the way, this entire applique was an after thought, it didn't even come to me until I had started to assemble the bag - the words were done with my borrowed embroidery machine - which was 3 hoopings and an additional 4 hours trying to get each hooping lined up perfectly.  Also, the flap of this bag is lined in laminated cotton to help with a little waterproofing:




Side:




Back:




Interior:




And the lucky girl who gets to carry this bag in - ahem - 44 days...




D~  <---- One bag down...  5 more to go (+4 custom orders, +2 auctions...  but who's counting?  )


----------



## strega7

DMGeurts said:


> I just don't even know where to begin telling you all about this bag - it was a labor of love for me, and it couldn't have turned out any better than it did.  It is truly an epic bag, and one of my very best.
> 
> This bag was inspired by 3 different photos...
> 
> The front of the bag was inpired by this scene - one Alli's favorite scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire color scheme of the bag was inpired by the house...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And under the flap is inspired by this scene - another of Alli's favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the fabric started rolling in...  I could hardly contain myself - I just knew then that this bag was going to be exactly how my mind wanted it to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all - I know I've said this before - there are 26 HOURS of stitching time in this bag!  That does NOT include the time it took to draw, cut or piece the appliques, nor does it include the time it took to quilt or assemble the bag iteself.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front applique close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap - which by the way, this entire applique was an after thought, it didn't even come to me until I had started to assemble the bag - the words were done with my borrowed embroidery machine - which was 3 hoopings and an additional 4 hours trying to get each hooping lined up perfectly.  Also, the flap of this bag is lined in laminated cotton to help with a little waterproofing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lucky girl who gets to carry this bag in - ahem - 44 days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <---- One bag down...  5 more to go (+4 custom orders, +2 auctions...  but who's counting?  )




I haven't posted on here in a loooonnngggg time, but this bag brought me out of lurking to say OMG!!!!! Absolutely amazing and beautiful. You are a very talented person.


----------



## goteamwood

DMGeurts said:


> I just don't even know where to begin telling you all about this bag - it was a labor of love for me, and it couldn't have turned out any better than it did.  It is truly an epic bag, and one of my very best.
> 
> This bag was inspired by 3 different photos...
> 
> The front of the bag was inpired by this scene - one Alli's favorite scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire color scheme of the bag was inpired by the house...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And under the flap is inspired by this scene - another of Alli's favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the fabric started rolling in...  I could hardly contain myself - I just knew then that this bag was going to be exactly how my mind wanted it to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all - I know I've said this before - there are 26 HOURS of stitching time in this bag!  That does NOT include the time it took to draw, cut or piece the appliques, nor does it include the time it took to quilt or assemble the bag iteself.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front applique close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap - which by the way, this entire applique was an after thought, it didn't even come to me until I had started to assemble the bag - the words were done with my borrowed embroidery machine - which was 3 hoopings and an additional 4 hours trying to get each hooping lined up perfectly.  Also, the flap of this bag is lined in laminated cotton to help with a little waterproofing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lucky girl who gets to carry this bag in - ahem - 44 days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <---- One bag down...  5 more to go (+4 custom orders, +2 auctions...  but who's counting?  )


Incredible! (Always.) this is so amazing! 
I love it!


----------



## PurpleEars

sewmess said:


> I'm very frustrated right now.  I use sewing as therapy and I have stress at work that I REALLY need to excise.  However, said stress has caused a flair up in my arthritis/tendonitis in my left shoulder, meaning I cannot do any crafty stuff.  Well, I shouldn't, but I did start cutting out pieces for a bag and now I'm using one hand to type.



I am so sorry to hear about your shoulder problems. I have a similar problem too, except mine is carpal tunnel. I hope your shoulder will heal quickly so you can get back to crafting.



DMGeurts said:


> I just don't even know where to begin telling you all about this bag - it was a labor of love for me, and it couldn't have turned out any better than it did.  It is truly an epic bag, and one of my very best.
> 
> This bag was inspired by 3 different photos...
> 
> The front of the bag was inpired by this scene - one Alli's favorite scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire color scheme of the bag was inpired by the house...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And under the flap is inspired by this scene - another of Alli's favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the fabric started rolling in...  I could hardly contain myself - I just knew then that this bag was going to be exactly how my mind wanted it to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all - I know I've said this before - there are 26 HOURS of stitching time in this bag!  That does NOT include the time it took to draw, cut or piece the appliques, nor does it include the time it took to quilt or assemble the bag iteself.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front applique close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap - which by the way, this entire applique was an after thought, it didn't even come to me until I had started to assemble the bag - the words were done with my borrowed embroidery machine - which was 3 hoopings and an additional 4 hours trying to get each hooping lined up perfectly.  Also, the flap of this bag is lined in laminated cotton to help with a little waterproofing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lucky girl who gets to carry this bag in - ahem - 44 days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <---- One bag down...  5 more to go (+4 custom orders, +2 auctions...  but who's counting?  )



Thank you so much for sharing the story of your bag. The bag is stunning and I am sure well worth the time you put into it.


I am just going to share a picture of one of my recent projects - my Stampede skirt. I took some artistic liberty and used the design for Jessie. I changed the colour of the hat, eyes, and hair so it would look more like me. This was taken at our church parking lot. Our church holds a free Stampede breakfast every year. Mind you, there are tons of free breakfasts around town during Stampede - as long as you don't get tired of pancakes and sausages!


----------



## scrap_heaven

PurpleEars said:


> I am just going to share a picture of one of my recent projects - my Stampede skirt. I took some artistic liberty and used the design for Jessie. I changed the colour of the hat, eyes, and hair so it would look more like me. This was taken at our church parking lot. Our church holds a free Stampede breakfast every year. Mind you, there are tons of free breakfasts around town during Stampede - as long as you don't get tired of pancakes and sausages!



How are you doing? Were you affected by the flooding? My customer ordered stampeded shirts before the flood.  I was worried she might not get to use them but she said they had planned on still going ahead with it.


----------



## ColonelHathi

scrap_heaven said:


> What have you ladies done for customs for Merida?
> 
> I have this fabric -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a number of appliques.



I made DD a twirl skirt out of this material last year (she wore it to the movie), using a contrast fabric that is a dark blueish green for the bottom band/ruffle and then added really cool Scottish looking embroidered ribbon.  It turned out way cute, and she wears it with a Merida tee.   I purchased the other fabric and ribbon at Joanns. My mom is currently embroidering the Merida cutie applique from Lynnie Pennie on a long-sleeved tee will probably go with the skirt as well.





Also have to jump on the bandwagon and tell D~ that the "UP" bag is awesome!  Nice job once again! Hope you enjoy your trip next month and are surviving the MN heat wave!!!


----------



## GrammytoMany

Here's 3 outfits I made for my granddaughters' trip to see Merida.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/68848875@N03/9241295620/


Sheila


----------



## GrammytoMany

Flickr has changed it's format since I last used it.  I can't figure out how to post an actually picture.  It only copied the number and if you click on it then you are directed to my photo.   Could someone give me some tips...I remember something about sharing and then clicking on copy.....but I can't seem to do that now?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## nowellsl

Here's what I made this past weekend!  I didn't want it to be too obvious, so I used the Mickey fabric for the lining    It was fun, but soooo many little parts  - luckily the pattern went step by step so that was a big help!  It's the Essential Wristlet from Dog Under my Desk!  I was inspired by D's wallets, but failed miserably at hand applique!


----------



## hey_jude

DMGeurts said:


> Front:




Your bags just get more amazing each time I see one!



Judy


----------



## scrap_heaven

GrammytoMany said:


> Here's 3 outfits I made for my granddaughters' trip to see Merida.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/68848875@N03/9241295620/
> 
> 
> Sheila





GrammytoMany said:


> Flickr has changed it's format since I last used it.  I can't figure out how to post an actually picture.  It only copied the number and if you click on it then you are directed to my photo.   Could someone give me some tips...I remember something about sharing and then clicking on copy.....but I can't seem to do that now?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Okay the picture is super duper cute! I had to right click pick a size and then when that loaded right click copy image location, then click the button that is yellow and looks like a sun and mountains and CRTL+V
And voila!





Now let's talk what fabrics you used for accents, the 2 blues what are they.


----------



## scrap_heaven

Maggie at the Fort said:


> I just used that fabric in an outfit for my daughter.  We have an amazing textile factory that opens to the public and sells fabric by the pound once a month.  I scored about a half a yard of that out of the remnant bin ($5 a lb) a while back.  I made a rolypoly pinafore.  I used that fabric mostly for lining and for one of the back sides.  I used a purple corduroy I upcycled from a thrift store dress for the rest of the fabric and appliqued Merida on the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her attempt at "posing"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is by Imagine Gnats.   I won it in a giveaway but it was a lot of fun to sew.  Would have been perfect but the upcycled corduroy stretched in a lot of unexpected ways!


This is completely cute! I have not made this kind of pinafore before.  Also I really like the corduroy it is unexpected! 


ColonelHathi said:


> I made DD a twirl skirt out of this material last year (she wore it to the movie), using a contrast fabric that is a dark blueish green for the bottom band/ruffle and then added really cool Scottish looking embroidered ribbon.  It turned out way cute, and she wears it with a Merida tee.   I purchased the other fabric and ribbon at Joanns. My mom is currently embroidering the Merida cutie applique from Lynnie Pennie on a long-sleeved tee will probably go with the skirt as well.



This skirt is really cute! I like trim at the bottom!


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your shoulder problems. I have a similar problem too, except mine is carpal tunnel. I hope your shoulder will heal quickly so you can get back to crafting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing the story of your bag. The bag is stunning and I am sure well worth the time you put into it.
> 
> 
> I am just going to share a picture of one of my recent projects - my Stampede skirt. I took some artistic liberty and used the design for Jessie. I changed the colour of the hat, eyes, and hair so it would look more like me. This was taken at our church parking lot. Our church holds a free Stampede breakfast every year. Mind you, there are tons of free breakfasts around town during Stampede - as long as you don't get tired of pancakes and sausages!



That is super cute!



ColonelHathi said:


> I made DD a twirl skirt out of this material last year (she wore it to the movie), using a contrast fabric that is a dark blueish green for the bottom band/ruffle and then added really cool Scottish looking embroidered ribbon.  It turned out way cute, and she wears it with a Merida tee.   I purchased the other fabric and ribbon at Joanns. My mom is currently embroidering the Merida cutie applique from Lynnie Pennie on a long-sleeved tee will probably go with the skirt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have to jump on the bandwagon and tell D~ that the "UP" bag is awesome!  Nice job once again! Hope you enjoy your trip next month and are surviving the MN heat wave!!!



Thanks so much!  Yah - I am staying indoors this week.  LOL

I love this skirt and the fabric too...



GrammytoMany said:


> Here's 3 outfits I made for my granddaughters' trip to see Merida.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/68848875@N03/9241295620/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila



OMG>>>  Sheila - this is the most adorable picture ever!!!  I love it!



nowellsl said:


> Here's what I made this past weekend!  I didn't want it to be too obvious, so I used the Mickey fabric for the lining    It was fun, but soooo many little parts  - luckily the pattern went step by step so that was a big help!  It's the Essential Wristlet from Dog Under my Desk!  I was inspired by D's wallets, but failed miserably at hand applique!



Love, love, love this!  I may have to invest in that pattern for myself for our trip!  You did a fantastic job and I LOVE the fabrics you used!  

D~


----------



## nowellsl

DMGeurts said:


> Love, love, love this!  I may have to invest in that pattern for myself for our trip!  You did a fantastic job and I LOVE the fabrics you used!
> 
> D~



Thanks D, I consider that high praise coming from you   I did compare it to my wallet that you made, and the zipper is installed a little differently.  Other than that you could totally make one without the pattern.  It's larger, and has the zipper pocket on the front (as well as an interior pocket) but same sort of construction I'm sure!  The pattern is off a little on measurements as far as how long to cut the zipper...  message me if you decide to try it!  I figured it out the hard way (hello seam ripper)!


----------



## goteamwood

PurpleEars said:


> I am just going to share a picture of one of my recent projects - my Stampede skirt. I took some artistic liberty and used the design for Jessie. I changed the colour of the hat, eyes, and hair so it would look more like me. This was taken at our church parking lot. Our church holds a free Stampede breakfast every year. Mind you, there are tons of free breakfasts around town during Stampede - as long as you don't get tired of pancakes and sausages!


Love it, so cute!



GrammytoMany said:


> Flickr has changed it's format since I last used it.  I can't figure out how to post an actually picture.  It only copied the number and if you click on it then you are directed to my photo.   Could someone give me some tips...I remember something about sharing and then clicking on copy.....but I can't seem to do that now?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Flickr changed their format but the BBCode embed is the same, just in a different place. Click on the photo and at the lower right is a square w/ an arrow. click that and there should be the link option, under "Grab the HTML/BBCode" you should be able to copy/paste. Make sure the radio button is BBCode not HTML.
I have been reading your (I guess) daughter's blog for years, I have twin boys and it was one that I found somewhere along the way when I was pregnant. Back when I had time to read blogs... sadly I have fallen behind on them, I think the last time I read was last summer when they went to Disney world. The girls are so cute!


----------



## babynala

Dittz said:


> Okay I am trying to post pictures, hopefully this works.  The pic of my 2 kids together is my first ever projects.  They were both Simplicity patterns.  My sons' was done first.  The cow boy one  I believe was a mccalls pattern.  Son needed a cowboy outfit for cub camp and because he had one see wanted on too, but wanted it to be more like Jessie (who she has recently become obsessed with.
> Tomorrow I am going to purchase the materials to make her Cinderella costume for halloween (I know it's early, but there is a sale on at our local fabric store)
> 
> 
> Let's hope that worked.  Enjoy! (after preview I see that it did YEAH! )


Cute!  I love the cowboy and cowgirl.  Looking forward to your Cinderella.  



scrap_heaven said:


> What have you ladies done for customs for Merida?
> 
> And a number of appliques.


I have that fabric too but I haven't used it yet.  



ncmomof2 said:


> I have been lurking lately, checking out what is going on.  I am in the middle of my yearly dress making for our DW trip.  I have 6 of 18 completed.  Here they are:


18 dresses   I really love everything you have made and your girls are so cute but they have grown so much.  



Maggie at the Fort said:


> I just used that fabric in an outfit for my daughter.  We have an amazing textile factory that opens to the public and sells fabric by the pound once a month.  I scored about a half a yard of that out of the remnant bin ($5 a lb) a while back.  I made a rolypoly pinafore.  I used that fabric mostly for lining and for one of the back sides.  I used a purple corduroy I upcycled from a thrift store dress for the rest of the fabric and appliqued Merida on the front.
> 
> The pattern is by Imagine Gnats.   I won it in a giveaway but it was a lot of fun to sew.  Would have been perfect but the upcycled corduroy stretched in a lot of unexpected ways!


That was a great use of those two fabrics, really creative.  Your DD is adorable, love the pose!



karrierock said:


> Hello all.  I always come back when getting ready for the next trip.  My family of 5 will be heading to Disneyland for the first and only time ever this October! Taking the boy to CarsLand!  Since I was here last, I finally got an embroidery machine!  So most of this forum now makes more sense to me now.   Have any of you seen the Cozy Cone Sign applique anywhere?


Yeah for going to DL.  I have never seen that applique




sewmess said:


> I'm very frustrated right now.  I use sewing as therapy and I have stress at work that I REALLY need to excise.  However, said stress has caused a flair up in my arthritis/tendonitis in my left shoulder, meaning I cannot do any crafty stuff.  Well, I shouldn't, but I did start cutting out pieces for a bag and now I'm using one hand to type.


How frustrating for you.  I hope your shoulder feels better soon and work becomes less stresful.  




PurpleEars said:


> I am just going to share a picture of one of my recent projects - my Stampede skirt. I took some artistic liberty and used the design for Jessie. I changed the colour of the hat, eyes, and hair so it would look more like me. This was taken at our church parking lot. Our church holds a free Stampede breakfast every year. Mind you, there are tons of free breakfasts around town during Stampede - as long as you don't get tired of pancakes and sausages!


Flora, it is so sad to hear about all that damage to so many homes.  I can't imagine the water being so high.  It is very generous of you and your friends to to help out others who have flooding damage.  

I LOVE your stampede outfit.  The "Flora Jessie" is so cute and you totally rock those boots.  



nowellsl said:


> Here's what I made this past weekend!  I didn't want it to be too obvious, so I used the Mickey fabric for the lining    It was fun, but soooo many little parts  - luckily the pattern went step by step so that was a big help!  It's the Essential Wristlet from Dog Under my Desk!  I was inspired by D's wallets, but failed miserably at hand applique!


This came out really cute.  Hope you try again with the hand applique but I have never been good at it either.  

Jen - I am so sorry to hear that you had such a horrible time dealing with the sewing store.  I can't believe they said your children were not welcome there.  

D~ I know I commented on your PTR but this bag is awesome.  I enjoyed looking at all the detailed pictures again.  

Shelia - the girls in their Merida dresses are adorable.


----------



## DMGeurts

nowellsl said:


> Thanks D, I consider that high praise coming from you   I did compare it to my wallet that you made, and the zipper is installed a little differently.  Other than that you could totally make one without the pattern.  It's larger, and has the zipper pocket on the front (as well as an interior pocket) but same sort of construction I'm sure!  The pattern is off a little on measurements as far as how long to cut the zipper...  message me if you decide to try it!  I figured it out the hard way (hello seam ripper)!



No - I really think you pulled it off fantastically!!!  I really truly love it...  I analyzed the photos again - and I think I could probably make it with out a pattern - with some modifications, of course, LOL  I just really love how you accented the strap with the interior fabric like you did too - so it's totally Disney, but not obvious...    I need my little bow down smiley guy to insert here.



babynala said:


> D~ I know I commented on your PTR but this bag is awesome.  I enjoyed looking at all the detailed pictures again.



Awww...  Thanks Liz...  I know - I totally put photos of that bag EVERYWHERE....  but I am just so thrilled with it, I couldn't help myself.  

D~


----------



## PurpleEars

scrap_heaven said:


> How are you doing? Were you affected by the flooding? My customer ordered stampeded shirts before the flood.  I was worried she might not get to use them but she said they had planned on still going ahead with it.



Yes Stampede is still going on, though there were some cancellations to headline concerts and events. I don't plan to go this year though.

My house was not affected by the flooding since I cannot afford to live near the river.  My brother-in-law got about 6 feet of water in his basement. They are back in the house now, but still waiting for their hot water heater and furance to be replaced.

There are still thousands of families in High River who are in need of help. There are lots of basements with flood damage, as well as lots of houses that will need to be torn down. We were there on Friday and will probably head down there again on Wednesday.



nowellsl said:


> Here's what I made this past weekend!  I didn't want it to be too obvious, so I used the Mickey fabric for the lining    It was fun, but soooo many little parts  - luckily the pattern went step by step so that was a big help!  It's the Essential Wristlet from Dog Under my Desk!  I was inspired by D's wallets, but failed miserably at hand applique!



I really like your wallet. So cute and yet so functional!



goteamwood said:


> Love it, so cute!





babynala said:


> Flora, it is so sad to hear about all that damage to so many homes.  I can't imagine the water being so high.  It is very generous of you and your friends to to help out others who have flooding damage.
> 
> I LOVE your stampede outfit.  The "Flora Jessie" is so cute and you totally rock those boots.



There is still so much work ahead in High River for the clean up and rebuild. We figured that is the least we can do!

Thanks. Those boots are super comfortable too. I think those will be my "office" footwear for the week since we can wear "western casual" clothes to work this week.


----------



## scrap_heaven

PurpleEars said:


> Yes Stampede is still going on, though there were some cancellations to headline concerts and events. I don't plan to go this year though.
> 
> My house was not affected by the flooding since I cannot afford to live near the river.  My brother-in-law got about 6 feet of water in his basement. They are back in the house now, but still waiting for their hot water heater and furance to be replaced.
> 
> There are still thousands of families in High River who are in need of help. There are lots of basements with flood damage, as well as lots of houses that will need to be torn down. We were there on Friday and will probably head down there again on Wednesday.



We just had big flooding in toronto tonight, they had to get the marine unit to rescue people off a go train they were completed stranded and the bottom of the train was flooded





The rain started in the late afternoon on Monday, and by 10 p.m., Pearson Airport had seen 123 mm of rain. The previous record was 121.4 mm, and that was on Oct. 15, 1954, for Hurricane Hazel. The 100-year storm.

More rain fell between 5 and 6 p.m., 75 mm, than usually falls in the entire month of July.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Scrap Heaven, The other colors I used with the Merida fabric...I found them at Joann's.  I just walked around trying to find fabric that would go with the fabric.  The darker blue actually has a little touch of gold in it.  The Rick Rack I used was the Gold Metallic type to give it that old Royal look  I don't have any of it left at all...I have 7 granddaughter and I made 5 of the outfits using the fabric.


----------



## Iamthequeen

scrap_heaven said:


> The rain started in the late afternoon on Monday, and by 10 p.m., Pearson Airport had seen 123 mm of rain. The previous record was 121.4 mm, and that was on Oct. 15, 1954, for Hurricane Hazel. *The 100-year storm.*More rain fell between 5 and 6 p.m., 75 mm, than usually falls in the entire month of July.



The 100 year storm is a misnomer.  It doesn't mean that a storm happens only once every 100 years, it means there is 1 in 100 (1%) chance of it happening in any given year.    I'm sorry to see the flooding happening in your area.  I hope you stay safe.


----------



## scrap_heaven

Iamthequeen said:


> The 100 year storm is a misnomer.  It doesn't mean that a storm happens only once every 100 years, it means there is 1 in 100 (1%) chance of it happening in any given year.    I'm sorry to see the flooding happening in your area.  I hope you stay safe.



I was just quoting a news article.  We really don't get horrible weather here for the most part, so it was a BIG SURPRISE!

I was worried about my sewing machine last night so I didn't get anything done, but I am managed to buy some new appliques and new fabric


----------



## ColonelHathi

nowellsl said:


> Here's what I made this past weekend!  I didn't want it to be too obvious, so I used the Mickey fabric for the lining    It was fun, but soooo many little parts  - luckily the pattern went step by step so that was a big help!  It's the Essential Wristlet from Dog Under my Desk!  I was inspired by D's wallets, but failed miserably at hand applique!



So cute!  I have some of the same Mickey Fabric waiting for me to sew up a hipster bag... I love the idea of a wristlet, and really like the idea of using the coordinating fabric for it (I am using some black with swirls, I think, for the insides of pockets and lining, maybe a ruffle on the outer pocket, TBD) so I will have to check this out.  Gah, need to get some of my projects done!!!

Doof (added)  It's Erin Erikson's [A.K.A "Dog Under My Desk"] Hipster pattern that I am using too BTW.  I agree her patterns are easy to follow! 

*scrap_heaven*
So crazy about the flooding in the Toronto area.  My sister lived downtown Toronto for a few years, and I've been there many times to visit her.  That's just crazy!!!


----------



## sewmess

Once again, I must say that I cannot complain about our 3.5 days of rain here (part of the stress at work) when various parts of Canada seem to be floating away.  Blessings on you all!

My shoulder is better and I went to see the Dr yesterday.  She prescribed physical Therapy, so now I have to find a physical therapist.  My Chiropractor is back in the office this week too, so hopefully I'll be able to run up there on some lunch-hour or other.  

More pieces cut out for the bag, but I seem to have misplaced the pattern I did for the applique I was going to do.  I think DH may have done something with it, if the dog didn't decide it was his to play with.  Not a terrible thing, really, as I am having second thoughts about the applique anyway.

Flora you make a smashing cowgirl!  

nowellsl - that is one super sneaky Hidden Mickey wristlet.  I Love it!  Great job too (and what would we do with out our seam rippers?


----------



## nowellsl

ColonelHathi said:


> Doof (added)  It's Erin Erikson's [A.K.A "Dog Under My Desk"] Hipster pattern that I am using too BTW.  I agree her patterns are easy to follow!



Oh, I hope you will post pictures!  I actually just cut out the pieces for the 2 zip hipster - I just haven't decided what fabric to use.  You make it first and let me know how it goes


----------



## scrap_heaven

So this is as far as I have gotten with my sewing my my Monster U themed outfits for the kids.

Lily will be 6 this summer and I want to do a dress or top and skirt for her






Nathaniel I am going to do easy fit shorts and a t-shirt with some kind of applique

Decisions decisions


----------



## goteamwood

scrap_heaven said:


> So this is as far as I have gotten with my sewing my my Monster U themed outfits for the kids.
> 
> Lily will be 6 this summer and I want to do a dress or top and skirt for her
> 
> Nathaniel I am going to do easy fit shorts and a t-shirt with some kind of applique
> 
> Decisions decisions



Love those fabrics together. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PurpleEars

scrap_heaven said:


> We just had big flooding in toronto tonight, they had to get the marine unit to rescue people off a go train they were completed stranded and the bottom of the train was flooded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rain started in the late afternoon on Monday, and by 10 p.m., Pearson Airport had seen 123 mm of rain. The previous record was 121.4 mm, and that was on Oct. 15, 1954, for Hurricane Hazel. The 100-year storm.
> 
> More rain fell between 5 and 6 p.m., 75 mm, than usually falls in the entire month of July.



My goodness! I heard about the flood in Toronto when my sister called last night. My cousin's place was without power for a few hours, but the power was restored after dinner. I hope everyone manages to stay safe.



sewmess said:


> Once again, I must say that I cannot complain about our 3.5 days of rain here (part of the stress at work) when various parts of Canada seem to be floating away.  Blessings on you all!
> 
> My shoulder is better and I went to see the Dr yesterday.  She prescribed physical Therapy, so now I have to find a physical therapist.  My Chiropractor is back in the office this week too, so hopefully I'll be able to run up there on some lunch-hour or other.
> 
> More pieces cut out for the bag, but I seem to have misplaced the pattern I did for the applique I was going to do.  I think DH may have done something with it, if the dog didn't decide it was his to play with.  Not a terrible thing, really, as I am having second thoughts about the applique anyway.
> 
> Flora you make a smashing cowgirl!
> 
> nowellsl - that is one super sneaky Hidden Mickey wristlet.  I Love it!  Great job too (and what would we do with out our seam rippers?



I am glad to hear that your shoulder is better. I hope you will be able to get some treatment so it will recover quickly! Thank you for your nice comment on my outfit.



scrap_heaven said:


> So this is as far as I have gotten with my sewing my my Monster U themed outfits for the kids.
> 
> Lily will be 6 this summer and I want to do a dress or top and skirt for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathaniel I am going to do easy fit shorts and a t-shirt with some kind of applique
> 
> Decisions decisions



I really like the materials you have for the outfits! I can't wait to see what you make! I am sure they will be lovely!


----------



## babynala

scrap_heaven said:


> We just had big flooding in toronto tonight, they had to get the marine unit to rescue people off a go train they were completed stranded and the bottom of the train was flooded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rain started in the late afternoon on Monday, and by 10 p.m., Pearson Airport had seen 123 mm of rain. The previous record was 121.4 mm, and that was on Oct. 15, 1954, for Hurricane Hazel. The 100-year storm.
> 
> More rain fell between 5 and 6 p.m., 75 mm, than usually falls in the entire month of July.


Oh my, this is terrible.  I can not believe how flooded that street is, with the cars totally submerged like that.  How scary.  I hope everyone is OK and mother nature will keep the rain away.  



scrap_heaven said:


> I was worried about my sewing machine last night so I didn't get anything done, but I am managed to buy some new appliques and new fabric






sewmess said:


> My shoulder is better and I went to see the Dr yesterday.  She prescribed physical Therapy, so now I have to find a physical therapist.  My Chiropractor is back in the office this week too, so hopefully I'll be able to run up there on some lunch-hour or other.


Glad your shoulder is better and hope the PT makes you 100%.  



scrap_heaven said:


> So this is as far as I have gotten with my sewing my my Monster U themed outfits for the kids.
> 
> Lily will be 6 this summer and I want to do a dress or top and skirt for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathaniel I am going to do easy fit shorts and a t-shirt with some kind of applique
> 
> Decisions decisions


Cute, love the dots and the chevron.  those will look great with the Monsters Inc fabric.  I think we are going to go to the movies tomorrow to see Monsters University since we have not seen it yet.


----------



## squirrel

So here are my super long overdue photos.

This one is for the oldest niece.  They both informed me after I made this one that they don't like the ruffled strap.  So the younger one got the same without ruffle, just scrunchy.  At least they will be able to tell them apart.





This one is for the oldest niece.







This one is for the youngest niece.




This one is for the oldest.




And I'm working on a fireworks one for the oldest right now.  Not quite done.  Need to topstitch and hem.  You can't tell from the photo but there are stars falling from the fireworks.




I can't seem to get that first photo to rotate.  It's correct on Photobucket but it won't post right side up here.  Fireworks one is causing trouble also.


----------



## RMAMom

DMGeurts said:


> I just don't even know where to begin telling you all about this bag - it was a labor of love for me, and it couldn't have turned out any better than it did.  It is truly an epic bag, and one of my very best.
> 
> This bag was inspired by 3 different photos...
> 
> When the fabric started rolling in...  I could hardly contain myself - I just knew then that this bag was going to be exactly how my mind wanted it to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all - I know I've said this before - there are 26 HOURS of stitching time in this bag!  That does NOT include the time it took to draw, cut or piece the appliques, nor does it include the time it took to quilt or assemble the bag iteself.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front applique close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap - which by the way, this entire applique was an after thought, it didn't even come to me until I had started to assemble the bag - the words were done with my borrowed embroidery machine - which was 3 hoopings and an additional 4 hours trying to get each hooping lined up perfectly.  Also, the flap of this bag is lined in laminated cotton to help with a little waterproofing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lucky girl who gets to carry this bag in - ahem - 44 days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <---- One bag down...  5 more to go (+4 custom orders, +2 auctions...  but who's counting?  )



Holy Moly thats a lot of hours of sewing!!! The bag is phenomenal! 



PurpleEars said:


> I am just going to share a picture of one of my recent projects - my Stampede skirt. I took some artistic liberty and used the design for Jessie. I changed the colour of the hat, eyes, and hair so it would look more like me. This was taken at our church parking lot. Our church holds a free Stampede breakfast every year. Mind you, there are tons of free breakfasts around town during Stampede - as long as you don't get tired of pancakes and sausages!



Sew cute!!



nowellsl said:


> Here's what I made this past weekend!  I didn't want it to be too obvious, so I used the Mickey fabric for the lining    It was fun, but soooo many little parts  - luckily the pattern went step by step so that was a big help!  It's the Essential Wristlet from Dog Under my Desk!  I was inspired by D's wallets, but failed miserably at hand applique!



I love this wristlet and really like the fabrics! I may have to look into that pattern!



scrap_heaven said:


> We just had big flooding in toronto tonight, they had to get the marine unit to rescue people off a go train they were completed stranded and the bottom of the train was flooded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rain started in the late afternoon on Monday, and by 10 p.m., Pearson Airport had seen 123 mm of rain. The previous record was 121.4 mm, and that was on Oct. 15, 1954, for Hurricane Hazel. The 100-year storm.
> 
> More rain fell between 5 and 6 p.m., 75 mm, than usually falls in the entire month of July.


So scary! I'm glad you are OK, prayers for those in harms way.



scrap_heaven said:


> So this is as far as I have gotten with my sewing my my Monster U themed outfits for the kids.
> 
> Lily will be 6 this summer and I want to do a dress or top and skirt for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathaniel I am going to do easy fit shorts and a t-shirt with some kind of applique
> 
> Decisions decisions



Love the fabrics, I have some of that dot print and am hoarding some fabric from Monsters Inc for the day that all the grandkids go to Disney with us but at the rate we're going they will be adults before we all get there together again. 



squirrel said:


> So here are my super long overdue photos.
> 
> This one is for the oldest niece.  They both informed me after I made this one that they don't like the ruffled strap.  So the younger one got the same without ruffle, just scrunchy.  At least they will be able to tell them apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the oldest niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the youngest niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the oldest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm working on a fireworks one for the oldest right now.  Not quite done.  Need to topstitch and hem.  You can't tell from the photo but there are stars falling from the fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to get that first photo to rotate.  It's correct on Photobucket but it won't post right side up here.  Fireworks one is causing trouble also.


It all looks great. I have seen that fireworks fabric and never thought about making anything with it but I think it's one of my favorites here!


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

We are planning on taking a sit and stand stroller on our next trip (October so I really need to get sewing!)  I was worried that the cargo space is small for carrying park necessities.  This "saddlebag" was my solution.





It has three straps that velcro on.  The velcro where the little one will sit is hidden under his seat so he can't unhook it as we ride.  Only one strap will have to be unhooked to fold the stroller.  
I added one zippered pocket to the inside.





The fabric is a home decor weight fabric I found at a textile factory near me.  They sell a lot of fabric by the $ at the once a month sale.  It is odd with this 22" Toy Story panel.  I bought it a while back with no clue how to use it.  It was too big for a tote bag and too heavy for clothing.  Anyway, this turned out to be perfect!  Now I just need to make one more so the stroller doesn't roll in circles.


----------



## RMAMom

Maggie at the Fort said:


> We are planning on taking a sit and stand stroller on our next trip (October so I really need to get sewing!)  I was worried that the cargo space is small for carrying park necessities.  This "saddlebag" was my solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has three straps that velcro on.  The velcro where the little one will sit is hidden under his seat so he can't unhook it as we ride.  Only one strap will have to be unhooked to fold the stroller.
> I added one zippered pocket to the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is a home decor weight fabric I found at a textile factory near me.  They sell a lot of fabric by the $ at the once a month sale.  It is odd with this 22" Toy Story panel.  I bought it a while back with no clue how to use it.  It was too big for a tote bag and too heavy for clothing.  Anyway, this turned out to be perfect!  Now I just need to make one more so the stroller doesn't roll in circles.



This is brilliant and what a great fabric find!


----------



## RMAMom

I have some non-disney sewing to share.

My grandson was a year old last Saturday. I made him the Jon Jon from the Scientific Seamstress. It's reversible but I only have pictures of the one side. I wish I had better pictures of this it's such a great pattern! The applique came from Stitch On Time. The pattern for the newsboy cap came from Petit Boy on Etsy.
The applique is from stitch on time.





[/URL][/IMG] 






[/URL][/IMG]

Then I learned about cake smash," back in the day" we never dressed up our kids and had professional shots of them eating their first cake but I wish we did because it sure is cute!

The diaper cover is from Tie Dye Dive on YMCT.  The bow tie is from Sis Boom but she uses hot glue to put the tie together, I sewed it. The suspenders came from a free tutorial here 
http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/05/little-boy-suspenders.html

The Back





[/URL][/IMG]

Is that for me....





[/URL][/IMG]

I think he likes it!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sewmess

squirrel said:


> So here are my super long overdue photos.
> 
> This one is for the oldest niece.  They both informed me after I made this one that they don't like the ruffled strap.  So the younger one got the same without ruffle, just scrunchy.  At least they will be able to tell them apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the oldest niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the youngest niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the oldest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm working on a fireworks one for the oldest right now.  Not quite done.  Need to topstitch and hem.  You can't tell from the photo but there are stars falling from the fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to get that first photo to rotate.  It's correct on Photobucket but it won't post right side up here.  Fireworks one is causing trouble also.



Don't you love cats that help? 

These are all wonderful.  That fireworks dress actually got a "Cool" from DH - my astigmatism had it strobing on me, so it really looked like fireworks!



Maggie at the Fort said:


> We are planning on taking a sit and stand stroller on our next trip (October so I really need to get sewing!)  I was worried that the cargo space is small for carrying park necessities.  This "saddlebag" was my solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has three straps that velcro on.  The velcro where the little one will sit is hidden under his seat so he can't unhook it as we ride.  Only one strap will have to be unhooked to fold the stroller.
> I added one zippered pocket to the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is a home decor weight fabric I found at a textile factory near me.  They sell a lot of fabric by the $ at the once a month sale.  It is odd with this 22" Toy Story panel.  I bought it a while back with no clue how to use it.  It was too big for a tote bag and too heavy for clothing.  Anyway, this turned out to be perfect!  Now I just need to make one more so the stroller doesn't roll in circles.



Awesome idea...and it's so cool when you finally find THE project for something you 'just picked up' one day.

RMAmom - your grandson is a cutie and that hat is a hoot!


----------



## darnheather

Looking good everyone.  Scary about the flooding in Toronto.  LOVE the UP! bag SO much.  Do you sell those?  

Does anyone live in VA?  I have six or seven large bags of fabric that needs a new home.  Some quilters cotton, some fleece, some mystery.  We've just moved and I simply have to give some up.    I'd love to gift it to someone from here so I know it's getting a good home.  Feel free to PM me if you are interested or know a good place I can take it.  Our new Army post doesn't have a thrift store and I know some Goodwills and the like simply throw that sort of thing away which is what I'm trying to avoid!


----------



## KatieFrederickTX

I just wanted to join in here... I've been a Disney addict for many years, but just recently started sewing (when I found out I was pregnant with my baby girl, who is a year old now, the sewing bug hit!)... I am drooling over everyone's pictures and can't wait to get through the whole thread!

I've been working on some things for our upcoming trip and have been eyeing a couple of fantastic applique dresses that I may splurge on!  I will post pictures of what I'm working on as soon as I have enough posts!  I tried just now but it won't let me yet... 

Anyway, I'm glad to be here!


----------



## nannye

Hope everyone is well. I'm swamped as usual
I'm looking for some designs if anyones seen any please let me know, I think I've checked all my usual places, but I must be missing them.

Jake -full body
June from Einsteins
Handy Manny
Phineas & Ferb the two of them standing together
Tink-where she looks like she is flying in a small filled format.


thanks


----------



## nannye

I'm looking for some help with some felt appliques, if anyone is interested please pm me.


----------



## RMAMom

KatieFrederickTX said:


> I just wanted to join in here... I've been a Disney addict for many years, but just recently started sewing (when I found out I was pregnant with my baby girl, who is a year old now, the sewing bug hit!)... I am drooling over everyone's pictures and can't wait to get through the whole thread!
> 
> I've been working on some things for our upcoming trip and have been eyeing a couple of fantastic applique dresses that I may splurge on!  I will post pictures of what I'm working on as soon as I have enough posts!  I tried just now but it won't let me yet...
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to be here!



 This thread is a little slow right now but it will pick up when the kids get back to school.  I'm looking forward to seeing what you create, please make sure you come back and post pictures.



nannye said:


> Hope everyone is well. I'm swamped as usual
> I'm looking for some designs if anyones seen any please let me know, I think I've checked all my usual places, but I must be missing them.
> 
> Jake -full body
> June from Einsteins
> Handy Manny
> Phineas & Ferb the two of them standing together
> Tink-where she looks like she is flying in a small filled format.
> 
> 
> thanks


Not sure about the rest but I'm pretty sure my full body Jake came from Glitzy Stitches.


----------



## DMGeurts

squirrel said:


> So here are my super long overdue photos.
> 
> This one is for the oldest niece.  They both informed me after I made this one that they don't like the ruffled strap.  So the younger one got the same without ruffle, just scrunchy.  At least they will be able to tell them apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the oldest niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the youngest niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the oldest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm working on a fireworks one for the oldest right now.  Not quite done.  Need to topstitch and hem.  You can't tell from the photo but there are stars falling from the fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to get that first photo to rotate.  It's correct on Photobucket but it won't post right side up here.  Fireworks one is causing trouble also.



I love it all - I especially Love the plaid of the first dress - super cute! Great job!



Maggie at the Fort said:


> We are planning on taking a sit and stand stroller on our next trip (October so I really need to get sewing!)  I was worried that the cargo space is small for carrying park necessities.  This "saddlebag" was my solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has three straps that velcro on.  The velcro where the little one will sit is hidden under his seat so he can't unhook it as we ride.  Only one strap will have to be unhooked to fold the stroller.
> I added one zippered pocket to the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is a home decor weight fabric I found at a textile factory near me.  They sell a lot of fabric by the $ at the once a month sale.  It is odd with this 22" Toy Story panel.  I bought it a while back with no clue how to use it.  It was too big for a tote bag and too heavy for clothing.  Anyway, this turned out to be perfect!  Now I just need to make one more so the stroller doesn't roll in circles.



That is awesome!!!  I love the fabirc you used too!



RMAMom said:


> I have some non-disney sewing to share.
> 
> My grandson was a year old last Saturday. I made him the Jon Jon from the Scientific Seamstress. It's reversible but I only have pictures of the one side. I wish I had better pictures of this it's such a great pattern! The applique came from Stitch On Time. The pattern for the newsboy cap came from Petit Boy on Etsy.
> The applique is from stitch on time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Then I learned about cake smash," back in the day" we never dressed up our kids and had professional shots of them eating their first cake but I wish we did because it sure is cute!
> 
> The diaper cover is from Tie Dye Dive on YMCT.  The bow tie is from Sis Boom but she uses hot glue to put the tie together, I sewed it. The suspenders came from a free tutorial here
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/05/little-boy-suspenders.html
> 
> The Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Is that for me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I think he likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Totally precious!!!!



darnheather said:


> Looking good everyone.  Scary about the flooding in Toronto.  LOVE the UP! bag SO much.  Do you sell those?



THanks!  I do sell my bags, but not that one...  That one was a labor of love for my oldest dd...  YOu can check out my PTR in my siggy if you'd like to see some of my other work.   



darnheather said:


> Does anyone live in VA?  I have six or seven large bags of fabric that needs a new home.  Some quilters cotton, some fleece, some mystery.  We've just moved and I simply have to give some up.    I'd love to gift it to someone from here so I know it's getting a good home.  Feel free to PM me if you are interested or know a good place I can take it.  Our new Army post doesn't have a thrift store and I know some Goodwills and the like simply throw that sort of thing away which is what I'm trying to avoid!



Try PMing VBAndrea  http://www.disboards.com/member.php?u=243474    - I think she sill lives in VA?  Not 100% sure about that - but I know she would use it if you were to find a way to meet up.  



KatieFrederickTX said:


> I just wanted to join in here... I've been a Disney addict for many years, but just recently started sewing (when I found out I was pregnant with my baby girl, who is a year old now, the sewing bug hit!)... I am drooling over everyone's pictures and can't wait to get through the whole thread!
> 
> I've been working on some things for our upcoming trip and have been eyeing a couple of fantastic applique dresses that I may splurge on!  I will post pictures of what I'm working on as soon as I have enough posts!  I tried just now but it won't let me yet...
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to be here!



Welcome!!!  COngrats on your little girl!



nannye said:


> Hope everyone is well. I'm swamped as usual
> I'm looking for some designs if anyones seen any please let me know, I think I've checked all my usual places, but I must be missing them.
> 
> Jake -full body
> June from Einsteins
> Handy Manny
> Phineas & Ferb the two of them standing together
> Tink-where she looks like she is flying in a small filled format.
> 
> 
> thanks



Hi Erin...  Our trips are getting soooo close!!!!  

D~


----------



## DisneyMom5

Some of you are friends with me on FB, so pardon the duplicates...
Working on outfits for our upcoming trip.  Decided to try a Preppy Skort to match a WDW shirt we already had for dd3.  Really like the way it turned out!


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> Hope everyone is well. I'm swamped as usual
> I'm looking for some designs if anyones seen any please let me know, I think I've checked all my usual places, but I must be missing them.
> 
> Jake -full body
> June from Einsteins
> Handy Manny
> Phineas & Ferb the two of them standing together
> Tink-where she looks like she is flying in a small filled format.
> 
> 
> thanks


I just saw Full-body Jake at Sweet Peas Place. ABout 5 minutes ago when I was looking for something else.



DisneyMom5 said:


> Some of you are friends with me on FB, so pardon the duplicates...
> Working on outfits for our upcoming trip.  Decided to try a Preppy Skort to match a WDW shirt we already had for dd3.  Really like the way it turned out!



Very cute skirt. 

*Now for my "where do I find" request... I have a friend who has asked me to make princess dresses for her two daughters for their early sept disney trip, one Cinderella and one Tiana. I found Carla C's tutorial for Cinderella, and I found a disboutique tutorial for Tiana, which I think will work modding the simply sweet but I have two questions:*

How to I estimate how much fabric I will need? I am ordering the fairy frost from fabric.com and want to make sure I have enough. The cinderella dress is 5/6 and the Tiana 4/5. 3 yards total? 4? I was thinking the Cinderella 3 yards blue, 1, white, Tiana 2 and 2? It seems like a lot, but I always find dresses use a lot more fabric than I think they will. 
I want to add the lily (?) or whatever flower is on her waist, I want to do an appliqué that maybe detaches for washing? The kid is 3, so washing is essential. And I am stumped where to find an appliqué like that. Thoughts? I suppose I could go buy a fake flower at Michaels and call it a day, but I thought the applique would be a nice touch.

And, I am getting caught up on some unfinished projects. I mentioned a while back that all my bowling shirts I made last year are getting too short on my boys. I think I figured out why! I made the Buzz lightyear one first, which still fits. Then I made the cars one which had DIRECTIONAL, VERTICAL (You see where this is going...) fabric. I could only eek out two shirts from 1 yard of fabric if I used the SHORTEST version of the pattern. So I cut the pattern. And then I used that same pattern for the rest of the shirts I made. I had an order for the next size up so I tried it on my kids and it was HUGE! Theirs still fit width, but are too short. I have since re-printed the pattern and am making them all the longest of the previous size, but have to buy 1&1/8 yards of directional fabric to squeeze two shirts. Mystery solved! I can still get 2 shirts from 1 yard of each of 2 fabrics if I use the horizontal arrangement. 

All this to say I fixed my favorite ones! I added a couple inch band to the bottom and voila! They fit, and will hopefully last through another growth spurt!
(the rest of the shirts don't fix as easily due to the design/fabric, I think they would look weird.) Before and After (and he's scratching, not picking his nose):



My kids insisted on wearing these to the doctor today and then of course spilled chocolate ice cream on both of them this evening...


----------



## PurpleEars

squirrel said:


> So here are my super long overdue photos.
> 
> This one is for the oldest niece.  They both informed me after I made this one that they don't like the ruffled strap.  So the younger one got the same without ruffle, just scrunchy.  At least they will be able to tell them apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the oldest niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the youngest niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the oldest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm working on a fireworks one for the oldest right now.  Not quite done.  Need to topstitch and hem.  You can't tell from the photo but there are stars falling from the fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to get that first photo to rotate.  It's correct on Photobucket but it won't post right side up here.  Fireworks one is causing trouble also.



Those dresses look beautiful! I am sure your nieces will like them!



Maggie at the Fort said:


> We are planning on taking a sit and stand stroller on our next trip (October so I really need to get sewing!)  I was worried that the cargo space is small for carrying park necessities.  This "saddlebag" was my solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has three straps that velcro on.  The velcro where the little one will sit is hidden under his seat so he can't unhook it as we ride.  Only one strap will have to be unhooked to fold the stroller.
> I added one zippered pocket to the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is a home decor weight fabric I found at a textile factory near me.  They sell a lot of fabric by the $ at the once a month sale.  It is odd with this 22" Toy Story panel.  I bought it a while back with no clue how to use it.  It was too big for a tote bag and too heavy for clothing.  Anyway, this turned out to be perfect!  Now I just need to make one more so the stroller doesn't roll in circles.



What a great way to use that material! I am sure you will get lots of comments on you bags.



RMAMom said:


> I have some non-disney sewing to share.
> 
> My grandson was a year old last Saturday. I made him the Jon Jon from the Scientific Seamstress. It's reversible but I only have pictures of the one side. I wish I had better pictures of this it's such a great pattern! The applique came from Stitch On Time. The pattern for the newsboy cap came from Petit Boy on Etsy.
> The applique is from stitch on time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I learned about cake smash," back in the day" we never dressed up our kids and had professional shots of them eating their first cake but I wish we did because it sure is cute!
> 
> The diaper cover is from Tie Dye Dive on YMCT.  The bow tie is from Sis Boom but she uses hot glue to put the tie together, I sewed it. The suspenders came from a free tutorial here
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/05/little-boy-suspenders.html
> 
> I think he likes it!



Those are super cute pictures of your grandson. Thank you for sharing them!



KatieFrederickTX said:


> I just wanted to join in here... I've been a Disney addict for many years, but just recently started sewing (when I found out I was pregnant with my baby girl, who is a year old now, the sewing bug hit!)... I am drooling over everyone's pictures and can't wait to get through the whole thread!
> 
> I've been working on some things for our upcoming trip and have been eyeing a couple of fantastic applique dresses that I may splurge on!  I will post pictures of what I'm working on as soon as I have enough posts!  I tried just now but it won't let me yet...
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to be here!



Welcome! I am looking forward to seeing pictures of your projects!



DisneyMom5 said:


> Some of you are friends with me on FB, so pardon the duplicates...
> Working on outfits for our upcoming trip.  Decided to try a Preppy Skort to match a WDW shirt we already had for dd3.  Really like the way it turned out!



That is a great pair of skorts! It goes with the shirt very well!



goteamwood said:


> And, I am getting caught up on some unfinished projects. I mentioned a while back that all my bowling shirts I made last year are getting too short on my boys. I think I figured out why! I made the Buzz lightyear one first, which still fits. Then I made the cars one which had DIRECTIONAL, VERTICAL (You see where this is going...) fabric. I could only eek out two shirts from 1 yard of fabric if I used the SHORTEST version of the pattern. So I cut the pattern. And then I used that same pattern for the rest of the shirts I made. I had an order for the next size up so I tried it on my kids and it was HUGE! Theirs still fit width, but are too short. I have since re-printed the pattern and am making them all the longest of the previous size, but have to buy 1&1/8 yards of directional fabric to squeeze two shirts. Mystery solved! I can still get 2 shirts from 1 yard of each of 2 fabrics if I use the horizontal arrangement.
> 
> All this to say I fixed my favorite ones! I added a couple inch band to the bottom and voila! They fit, and will hopefully last through another growth spurt!
> (the rest of the shirts don't fix as easily due to the design/fabric, I think they would look weird.) Before and After (and he's scratching, not picking his nose):
> 
> 
> 
> My kids insisted on wearing these to the doctor today and then of course spilled chocolate ice cream on both of them this evening...



I can't help you with the fabric required for the dresses as I typically sew from the stash. I have to say you did a great job with lengthening those pirate shirts. It's too bad that the other ones cannot be "fixed" as easily.

I have a few pictures to share, though they are totally not sewing related. This is a picture of me after a day of clean up in High River.




This is the rail tracks in town.




And I don't think these folks are getting their mail any time soon.


----------



## squirrel

Yikes PurpleEars, looks like there is a lot of work to be done.

We had a large meeting for our city with lots of mayors (old, new and from other cities) since the flood happened out your way.  They are trying to put together a plan so our city is safer.  We have had flood watches here since I moved out to the valley 8 years ago.


----------



## NiniMorris

Rats!  Two tries to grab the quote...


Princess dress...if you use Carla C's  tutorial you will need the same amount for the peplum as you do for the skirt.  Without digging up the pattern (which is on a different computer...GOT to get around to putting them all on the network) I can't remember the amount, but I 'think' it is listed separately so you can make a skirt different from the bodice.

If it is not, and you have the Strip Work dress, there is an option for solid skirt and that would be the same amount.

OK, probably didn't REALLY answer your questions.

Nini


----------



## RMAMom

goteamwood said:


> I just saw Full-body Jake at Sweet Peas Place. ABout 5 minutes ago when I was looking for something else.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute skirt.
> 
> *Now for my "where do I find" request... I have a friend who has asked me to make princess dresses for her two daughters for their early sept disney trip, one Cinderella and one Tiana. I found Carla C's tutorial for Cinderella, and I found a disboutique tutorial for Tiana, which I think will work modding the simply sweet but I have two questions:*
> 
> How to I estimate how much fabric I will need? I am ordering the fairy frost from fabric.com and want to make sure I have enough. The cinderella dress is 5/6 and the Tiana 4/5. 3 yards total? 4? I was thinking the Cinderella 3 yards blue, 1, white, Tiana 2 and 2? It seems like a lot, but I always find dresses use a lot more fabric than I think they will.
> I want to add the lily (?) or whatever flower is on her waist, I want to do an appliqué that maybe detaches for washing? The kid is 3, so washing is essential. And I am stumped where to find an appliqué like that. Thoughts? I suppose I could go buy a fake flower at Michaels and call it a day, but I thought the applique would be a nice touch.
> 
> And, I am getting caught up on some unfinished projects. I mentioned a while back that all my bowling shirts I made last year are getting too short on my boys. I think I figured out why! I made the Buzz lightyear one first, which still fits. Then I made the cars one which had DIRECTIONAL, VERTICAL (You see where this is going...) fabric. I could only eek out two shirts from 1 yard of fabric if I used the SHORTEST version of the pattern. So I cut the pattern. And then I used that same pattern for the rest of the shirts I made. I had an order for the next size up so I tried it on my kids and it was HUGE! Theirs still fit width, but are too short. I have since re-printed the pattern and am making them all the longest of the previous size, but have to buy 1&1/8 yards of directional fabric to squeeze two shirts. Mystery solved! I can still get 2 shirts from 1 yard of each of 2 fabrics if I use the horizontal arrangement.
> 
> All this to say I fixed my favorite ones! I added a couple inch band to the bottom and voila! They fit, and will hopefully last through another growth spurt!
> (the rest of the shirts don't fix as easily due to the design/fabric, I think they would look weird.) Before and After (and he's scratching, not picking his nose):
> 
> 
> 
> My kids insisted on wearing these to the doctor today and then of course spilled chocolate ice cream on both of them this evening...



That stinks that the shirts are to short but I think you did a great job fixing the pirate shirt. Very cute! Does this help with the lily
http://shape-moth.blogspot.com/2012/01/fabric-water-lilies-tutorial.html



PurpleEars said:


> Those dresses look beautiful! I am sure your nieces will like them!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great way to use that material! I am sure you will get lots of comments on you bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are super cute pictures of your grandson. Thank you for sharing them!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I am looking forward to seeing pictures of your projects!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great pair of skorts! It goes with the shirt very well!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help you with the fabric required for the dresses as I typically sew from the stash. I have to say you did a great job with lengthening those pirate shirts. It's too bad that the other ones cannot be "fixed" as easily.
> 
> I have a few pictures to share, though they are totally not sewing related. This is a picture of me after a day of clean up in High River.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the rail tracks in town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't think these folks are getting their mail any time soon.



I am so sorry that you are living through that. I have been through a few natural disasters myself (hurricanes) it's not easy.


----------



## DMGeurts

DisneyMom5 said:


> Some of you are friends with me on FB, so pardon the duplicates...
> Working on outfits for our upcoming trip.  Decided to try a Preppy Skort to match a WDW shirt we already had for dd3.  Really like the way it turned out!



Great job!!  I just love that little skirt with the coordinating short under!



goteamwood said:


> I just saw Full-body Jake at Sweet Peas Place. ABout 5 minutes ago when I was looking for something else.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute skirt.
> 
> *Now for my "where do I find" request... I have a friend who has asked me to make princess dresses for her two daughters for their early sept disney trip, one Cinderella and one Tiana. I found Carla C's tutorial for Cinderella, and I found a disboutique tutorial for Tiana, which I think will work modding the simply sweet but I have two questions:*
> 
> How to I estimate how much fabric I will need? I am ordering the fairy frost from fabric.com and want to make sure I have enough. The cinderella dress is 5/6 and the Tiana 4/5. 3 yards total? 4? I was thinking the Cinderella 3 yards blue, 1, white, Tiana 2 and 2? It seems like a lot, but I always find dresses use a lot more fabric than I think they will.
> I want to add the lily (?) or whatever flower is on her waist, I want to do an appliqué that maybe detaches for washing? The kid is 3, so washing is essential. And I am stumped where to find an appliqué like that. Thoughts? I suppose I could go buy a fake flower at Michaels and call it a day, but I thought the applique would be a nice touch.
> 
> And, I am getting caught up on some unfinished projects. I mentioned a while back that all my bowling shirts I made last year are getting too short on my boys. I think I figured out why! I made the Buzz lightyear one first, which still fits. Then I made the cars one which had DIRECTIONAL, VERTICAL (You see where this is going...) fabric. I could only eek out two shirts from 1 yard of fabric if I used the SHORTEST version of the pattern. So I cut the pattern. And then I used that same pattern for the rest of the shirts I made. I had an order for the next size up so I tried it on my kids and it was HUGE! Theirs still fit width, but are too short. I have since re-printed the pattern and am making them all the longest of the previous size, but have to buy 1&1/8 yards of directional fabric to squeeze two shirts. Mystery solved! I can still get 2 shirts from 1 yard of each of 2 fabrics if I use the horizontal arrangement.
> 
> All this to say I fixed my favorite ones! I added a couple inch band to the bottom and voila! They fit, and will hopefully last through another growth spurt!
> (the rest of the shirts don't fix as easily due to the design/fabric, I think they would look weird.) Before and After (and he's scratching, not picking his nose):
> 
> 
> 
> My kids insisted on wearing these to the doctor today and then of course spilled chocolate ice cream on both of them this evening...



Adorable!!!  They are soooo cute in both photos!  And great job fixing the shirts!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

Flora...  Sorry - I thought I grabbed your post...  WOW!!!  I just can't believe the destruction!  Did you have much in your area - or is this your area?

D~


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Hey guys - I don't post too often, (how do I do smaller pics? Webshots used to let me choose the size but I don't see a choice on photobucket - def willing to make smaller!!) but here are some pics of our trip last week. I didn't do as many different customs as I would have liked to have done but the addition of one more kid made that much more work!!!





Good ol Mickey head shirts.






Prince Charming jonjon and sister Cindy!










Big sis got a halter Cindy dress.






Sweet girls!






Hard to catch all 3 together!






hard to see, but every bike got a Mickey flag (we stayed at Fort Wilderness)






Not completely sewn but still crafted by us! Us in the Fort's 4th of July parade!






Goofy Shirt






"Tangled" dress - her fav!






3 amigos at the Chip & Dale's campfire. 






Mickey/Minnie inspired dresses and Mickey jonjon.






Sad to say, but this is the best pic I have of him in the outfit!!


----------



## goteamwood

NiniMorris said:


> Rats!  Two tries to grab the quote...
> 
> 
> Princess dress...if you use Carla C's  tutorial you will need the same amount for the peplum as you do for the skirt.  Without digging up the pattern (which is on a different computer...GOT to get around to putting them all on the network) I can't remember the amount, but I 'think' it is listed separately so you can make a skirt different from the bodice.
> 
> If it is not, and you have the Strip Work dress, there is an option for solid skirt and that would be the same amount.
> 
> OK, probably didn't REALLY answer your questions.
> 
> Nini


I was thinking I would just double the skirt measurements for both, since I am, well, doubling the skirt... I am not so good with math.



RMAMom said:


> That stinks that the shirts are to short but I think you did a great job fixing the pirate shirt. Very cute! Does this help with the lily
> http://shape-moth.blogspot.com/2012/01/fabric-water-lilies-tutorial.html



That's a great tutorial! I think I can do that. 



DMGeurts said:


> Adorable!!!  They are soooo cute in both photos!  And great job fixing the shirts!
> 
> D~


I think I am just going to keep adding length every year until they are in high school.  Hope they stay skinny.



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Prince Charming jonjon and sister Cindy!
> 
> 
> Mickey/Minnie inspired dresses and Mickey jonjon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to say, but this is the best pic I have of him in the outfit!!



Great job on all of them. I love the Prince Charming and the Mickey ones!

Here are a couple projects I have finished up this week, the first two are outfits for a friend's daughter who turns one in August.








And a quilt I just finished that is a graduation gift for a friend's cousin (I am a little late on getting this done) I LOVE the way it turned out. The flag was a design I made and printed from spoonflower.com and the rest of the fabric is from a London collection that was out around the olympics a couple years ago. I stitched around the flag even though it is printed and it looks a little like it was pieced, which is great and MUCH easier than piecing the Union Jack.








And the back:



Since it was older fabric, I couldn't get enough of the red or blue so I just made it work.


----------



## nowellsl

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Prince Charming jonjon and sister Cindy!




Those are just the cutest things ever, and I mean the outfits and the kiddos   All of your creations are so cute!!


----------



## DMGeurts

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> 3 amigos at the Chip & Dale's campfire.



All of everything is just adorable!!!  Seriously...  Your kids are just precious and their outfits are just TDF!!!!!!!!!!




> That's a great tutorial! I think I can do that.
> 
> 
> I think I am just going to keep adding length every year until they are in high school.  Hope they stay skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on all of them. I love the Prince Charming and the Mickey ones!
> 
> Here are a couple projects I have finished up this week, the first two are outfits for a friend's daughter who turns one in August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quilt I just finished that is a graduation gift for a friend's cousin (I am a little late on getting this done) I LOVE the way it turned out. The flag was a design I made and printed from spoonflower.com and the rest of the fabric is from a London collection that was out around the olympics a couple years ago. I stitched around the flag even though it is printed and it looks a little like it was pieced, which is great and MUCH easier than piecing the Union Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was older fabric, I couldn't get enough of the red or blue so I just made it work.



Love, love, love...  The quilt is amazing!!!

D~


----------



## scrap_heaven

goteamwood said:


> *Now for my "where do I find" request... I have a friend who has asked me to make princess dresses for her two daughters for their early sept disney trip, one Cinderella and one Tiana. I found Carla C's tutorial for Cinderella, and I found a disboutique tutorial for Tiana, which I think will work modding the simply sweet but I have two questions:*
> 
> How to I estimate how much fabric I will need? I am ordering the fairy frost from fabric.com and want to make sure I have enough. The cinderella dress is 5/6 and the Tiana 4/5. 3 yards total? 4? I was thinking the Cinderella 3 yards blue, 1, white, Tiana 2 and 2? It seems like a lot, but I always find dresses use a lot more fabric than I think they will.
> I want to add the lily (?) or whatever flower is on her waist, I want to do an appliqué that maybe detaches for washing? The kid is 3, so washing is essential. And I am stumped where to find an appliqué like that. Thoughts? I suppose I could go buy a fake flower at Michaels and call it a day, but I thought the applique would be a nice touch.



When you said tiana flower that is removable this is what I automatically thought of.

I would use this - https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/119...als?ref=shop_home_active&ga_search_query=Hair
This is Shelby Nicole image she uses for selling the ITH embroidery




I would make the cream petals slightly smaller than do another row behind of green and the light yellow centre.  Have it attach with snaps.


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Prince Charming jonjon and sister Cindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tangled" dress - her fav!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 amigos at the Chip & Dale's campfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey/Minnie inspired dresses and Mickey jonjon.


Love it all but especially these!  Love seeing your pics around the Fort.  Can't wait to be back there.  I love your jonjon ideas.  My son will be just turning 1 while we are there.  I may need to CASE your ideas if you don't mind! 
Also where did you get the chip and dale marshmallow applique?  LOVE it!


----------



## sewmess

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Prince Charming jonjon and sister Cindy!



These family sets are fabulous, and the adorable models just add to the fabulousness!


----------



## KatieFrederickTX

scrap_heaven said:


> Have it attach with snaps.



Yes!  Thank you for mentioning this!  I have some Minnie bows I'm adding (and some flowers) to some of our shirts and my DD's dresses and was worried about washing them, but I'll just do this and remove them before washing!


----------



## KatieFrederickTX

OK.  Let's try posting a picture... I have 11 posts now, so hopefully it'll work!

Here is the set of Epcot shirts we'll wear our first day there.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GSUJillybean

I didn't see this listed in the first post, but if I missed it, it's totally okay to make  fun of me.

Is there a thread where you guys list any etsy shops you have? I would like my kiddos to have cute clothes for the trip, but I am the least crafty person ever.


----------



## nannye

goteamwood said:


> I just saw Full-body Jake at Sweet Peas Place. ABout 5 minutes ago when I was looking for something ...



Hmmm I'm sure I checked sweat peas, must have missed it ill look again.


----------



## nannye

KatieFrederickTX said:


> OK.  Let's try posting a picture... I have 11 posts now, so hopefully it'll work!
> 
> Here is the set of Epcot shirts we'll wear our first day there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Awesome!


----------



## nannye

RMAMom said:


> This thread is a little slow right now but it will pick up when the kids get back to school.  I'm looking forward to seeing what you create, please make sure you come back and post pictures.
> 
> 
> Not sure about the rest but I'm pretty sure my full body Jake came from Glitzy Stitches.



Thanks!


----------



## PurpleEars

squirrel said:


> Yikes PurpleEars, looks like there is a lot of work to be done.
> 
> We had a large meeting for our city with lots of mayors (old, new and from other cities) since the flood happened out your way.  They are trying to put together a plan so our city is safer.  We have had flood watches here since I moved out to the valley 8 years ago.



It is going to be a long road before High River is back to "normal." I am just grateful that I have an opportunity to pitch in and help!



RMAMom said:


> I am so sorry that you are living through that. I have been through a few natural disasters myself (hurricanes) it's not easy.





DMGeurts said:


> Flora...  Sorry - I thought I grabbed your post...  WOW!!!  I just can't believe the destruction!  Did you have much in your area - or is this your area?
> 
> D~



Thankfully the pictures were taken in a town called High River, about 30 minutes from the south edge of Calgary (which means it actually takes us an hour to go there since we have to cross the city first). Our house was totally fine as we don't live near a river (cannot afford to do so since the houses along the river are $$). The entire town of High River (population 13000) was evacuated for over a week. Three weeks later, there are still houses with water in the basement. The ground is so saturated that water just flow back into those houses as you try to pump the water out! I am not sure if those houses is safe to live in again. We as the volunteers are just trying to salvage the ones that are still structurally sound.



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Hey guys - I don't post too often, (how do I do smaller pics? Webshots used to let me choose the size but I don't see a choice on photobucket - def willing to make smaller!!) but here are some pics of our trip last week. I didn't do as many different customs as I would have liked to have done but the addition of one more kid made that much more work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to catch all 3 together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 amigos at the Chip & Dale's campfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey/Minnie inspired dresses and Mickey jonjon.



Your children look so cute in those outfits. You did a great job on them. Thank you for sharing the pictures. It looks like your family had a great time there!



goteamwood said:


> Here are a couple projects I have finished up this week, the first two are outfits for a friend's daughter who turns one in August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quilt I just finished that is a graduation gift for a friend's cousin (I am a little late on getting this done) I LOVE the way it turned out. The flag was a design I made and printed from spoonflower.com and the rest of the fabric is from a London collection that was out around the olympics a couple years ago. I stitched around the flag even though it is printed and it looks a little like it was pieced, which is great and MUCH easier than piecing the Union Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was older fabric, I couldn't get enough of the red or blue so I just made it work.



The outfits and the quilt are just beautiful! I am sure the recipients will be very pleased with them!



KatieFrederickTX said:


> OK.  Let's try posting a picture... I have 11 posts now, so hopefully it'll work!
> 
> Here is the set of Epcot shirts we'll wear our first day there.



They look great! I am sure people will be asking you where you got the shirts!



GSUJillybean said:


> I didn't see this listed in the first post, but if I missed it, it's totally okay to make  fun of me.
> 
> Is there a thread where you guys list any etsy shops you have? I would like my kiddos to have cute clothes for the trip, but I am the least crafty person ever.



Welcome. We are not allowed to sell here, but many of us have etsy shop names in the signature. I would say that's probably the best way to find someone to make something for your family. (Disclaimer: I don't have an etsy shop so I am not in a conflict of interest here)


----------



## GSUJillybean

I am so sorry! I didn't know! Thanks for telling me!

All this stuff is so pretty! I think what I'm going to do for me, is, I have a friend who embroiders, and pretty much all I wear are Land's End polos, so I'm going to have her take a few of them and embroder a tiny logo on them like, Polo pony sized, but make them, like, a castle, or a wand or something princessy. Will that look dumb, do you think?


----------



## PurpleEars

GSUJillybean said:


> I am so sorry! I didn't know! Thanks for telling me!
> 
> All this stuff is so pretty! I think what I'm going to do for me, is, I have a friend who embroiders, and pretty much all I wear are Land's End polos, so I'm going to have her take a few of them and embroder a tiny logo on them like, Polo pony sized, but make them, like, a castle, or a wand or something princessy. Will that look dumb, do you think?



No worries. I think your idea is great. I have done designs with similar size on polo's for DH and he happily wears them every day (he wears them to work too). Some of the designs I have done for him are the Lego minifigure, the Incredibles logo, and the pi symbol. They certainly don't look goofy or anything like that!


----------



## nannye

In search of The Incredibles applique has anyone used one? preferably Mr. and Mrs. Incredible. 
Thanks


----------



## babynala

Oh, I think I lost a bunch of quotes because I have been restarting my machine since it is giving me grief so I apologize if I missed anyone.  I know I wanted to quote those cute dresses, including the fireworks one and the toy story ones.  Also wanted to say that the stroller bag was a great idea.  

Loved the birthday boy all dressed in his hat and jon-jon.  What a cutie.  



DisneyMom5 said:


> Some of you are friends with me on FB, so pardon the duplicates...
> Working on outfits for our upcoming trip.  Decided to try a Preppy Skort to match a WDW shirt we already had for dd3.  Really like the way it turned out!


This came out really cute.  I have this pattern but have never made it.  Was the skort part hard to make?  



goteamwood said:


> And, I am getting caught up on some unfinished projects. I mentioned a while back that all my bowling shirts I made last year are getting too short on my boys. I think I figured out why! I made the Buzz lightyear one first, which still fits. Then I made the cars one which had DIRECTIONAL, VERTICAL (You see where this is going...) fabric. I could only eek out two shirts from 1 yard of fabric if I used the SHORTEST version of the pattern. So I cut the pattern. And then I used that same pattern for the rest of the shirts I made. I had an order for the next size up so I tried it on my kids and it was HUGE! Theirs still fit width, but are too short. I have since re-printed the pattern and am making them all the longest of the previous size, but have to buy 1&1/8 yards of directional fabric to squeeze two shirts. Mystery solved! I can still get 2 shirts from 1 yard of each of 2 fabrics if I use the horizontal arrangement.
> 
> All this to say I fixed my favorite ones! I added a couple inch band to the bottom and voila! They fit, and will hopefully last through another growth spurt!
> (the rest of the shirts don't fix as easily due to the design/fabric, I think they would look weird.) Before and After (and he's scratching, not picking his nose):
> 
> 
> 
> My kids insisted on wearing these to the doctor today and then of course spilled chocolate ice cream on both of them this evening...


The boys are adorable in their pirate wear.  Glad you figured out your pattern issue before you make any more shirts.  Great idea to add the border at the bottom.  

Did you get your fabric order all figured out?  
Flora - I can not believe those pictures.  The train tracks all pulled up are hard to believe.  So much destruction.  



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Hey guys - I don't post too often, (how do I do smaller pics? Webshots used to let me choose the size but I don't see a choice on photobucket - def willing to make smaller!!) but here are some pics of our trip last week. I didn't do as many different customs as I would have liked to have done but the addition of one more kid made that much more work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 amigos at the Chip & Dale's campfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey/Minnie inspired dresses and Mickey jonjon.
> 
> Sad to say, but this is the best pic I have of him in the outfit!!


Oh, how cute.  Your kids are adorable and the outfits are perfect.  That Mickey jonjon is just too cute! 



goteamwood said:


> Here are a couple projects I have finished up this week, the first two are outfits for a friend's daughter who turns one in August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quilt I just finished that is a graduation gift for a friend's cousin (I am a little late on getting this done) I LOVE the way it turned out. The flag was a design I made and printed from spoonflower.com and the rest of the fabric is from a London collection that was out around the olympics a couple years ago. I stitched around the flag even though it is printed and it looks a little like it was pieced, which is great and MUCH easier than piecing the Union Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was older fabric, I couldn't get enough of the red or blue so I just made it work.


That little birthday set is so cute.  The quilt is wonderful.  I like the red and blue back.



KatieFrederickTX said:


> OK.  Let's try posting a picture... I have 11 posts now, so hopefully it'll work!
> 
> Here is the set of Epcot shirts we'll wear our first day there.


Great job on the shirts and the little bows you added are perfect.  




nannye said:


> In search of The Incredibles applique has anyone used one? preferably Mr. and Mrs. Incredible.
> Thanks


Sorry, I have only ever seen the logo but can only think of Sweet Peas as an option but I'm sure you checked there.


----------



## goteamwood

babynala said:


> The boys are adorable in their pirate wear.  Glad you figured out your pattern issue before you make any more shirts.  Great idea to add the border at the bottom.
> 
> Did you get your fabric order all figured out?



I just ordered 2 yards of each fabric, I figure it won't kill me to have a little extra... I found fatquartershop.com had the yellow and green I needed for Tiana clearance so I ordered it at like 11 p.m. last night and the blue and white from fabric.com which for once did not have a coupon code I have not used. sure enough this morning FQS sent me a 15% off coupon code, of course.  Oh well...

The boys got to wear their pirate outfits to the Renaissance faire yesterday. My husband's former coworker moonlights there on weekends during the summer so we went to say hi and it was swashbuckler's weekend so there were TONS of pirates there. My boys were thrilled. 

I spent all morning trying to find the PERFECT little embroidery file for the little gold broad scrolly things that are beside the buttons on Prince Charming's jacket. (and since I clearly have no idea what they are called, this was a fun search.) I managed to find a couple of things that would have worked, but when I found one that was PERFECT I could not believe it was $15. I have never ever paid that much for an embroidery design, especially one that is one color, 3000 stitches and basically a couple of loops. But I desperately did not want to be stitching on trim for hours on end so I bought it. And the prince charming outfits are coming right along... I will post pics when they are done. I got the shorts done last night. I have to have them all complete before aug 1 since we are headed to the Twins Days festival Twice Upon a Time weekend. The parade theme this year is fairy tales.  Doubly good the outfits are for our CRT breakfast so that knocks one set of outfits off the to-do list.

And on the embroidery machine debacle: I have all but shut down my business.  I have a couple things listed on etsy, though not much. And I decided to do custom orders for friends/family/previous customers, but I cannot operate a business using a machine that I cannot get support for. I have filed two complaints with Brother, the BBB and now the state's Atty general consumer fraud devision. My machine has worked less than 2 months of the 4 I have had it. The place refuses to fix it because they say it is not broken. I have my PE770 which thankfully I never got around to selling, and have been getting by with that, though I can't in good conscious run a business off that machine knowing that if something happens to it that the only place within 50 miles is o awful. I have shed A LOT of tears over this and have daily headaches from the stress. It is just not worth it. I really wanted the larger hoop for projects for my kids' WDW outfits, but I guess that is not in the cards. Sadly, until something is resolved and I either get it refunded or replaced, I keep having to make payments on it, since I don't want to ruin my credit over this. And it is boxed up in the hallway where it has been most of the past two months.


----------



## DisneyMom5

babynala said:


> This came out really cute.  I have this pattern but have never made it.  Was the skort part hard to make?



Unbelievably EASY.  Took me a morning from cutting to finished.  Great, easy to follow directions.  I'm glad I decided to try it!


----------



## cogero

Does anyone have the list Andrea had posted of the start up of embroidery?

I don't have it bookmarked on this computer.


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> Does anyone have the list Andrea had posted of the start up of embroidery?
> 
> I don't have it bookmarked on this computer.



I do - here you go...

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44085875&postcount=2958

D~


----------



## sewdisney

goteamwood said:


> I just ordered 2 yards of each fabric, I figure it won't kill me to have a little extra... I found fatquartershop.com had the yellow and green I needed for Tiana clearance so I ordered it at like 11 p.m. last night and the blue and white from fabric.com which for once did not have a coupon code I have not used. sure enough this morning FQS sent me a 15% off coupon code, of course.  Oh well...
> 
> The boys got to wear their pirate outfits to the Renaissance faire yesterday. My husband's former coworker moonlights there on weekends during the summer so we went to say hi and it was swashbuckler's weekend so there were TONS of pirates there. My boys were thrilled.
> 
> I spent all morning trying to find the PERFECT little embroidery file for the little gold broad scrolly things that are beside the buttons on Prince Charming's jacket. (and since I clearly have no idea what they are called, this was a fun search.) I managed to find a couple of things that would have worked, but when I found one that was PERFECT I could not believe it was $15. I have never ever paid that much for an embroidery design, especially one that is one color, 3000 stitches and basically a couple of loops. But I desperately did not want to be stitching on trim for hours on end so I bought it. And the prince charming outfits are coming right along... I will post pics when they are done. I got the shorts done last night. I have to have them all complete before aug 1 since we are headed to the Twins Days festival Twice Upon a Time weekend. The parade theme this year is fairy tales.  Doubly good the outfits are for our CRT breakfast so that knocks one set of outfits off the to-do list.
> 
> And on the embroidery machine debacle: I have all but shut down my business.  I have a couple things listed on etsy, though not much. And I decided to do custom orders for friends/family/previous customers, but I cannot operate a business using a machine that I cannot get support for. I have filed two complaints with Brother, the BBB and now the state's Atty general consumer fraud devision. My machine has worked less than 2 months of the 4 I have had it. The place refuses to fix it because they say it is not broken. I have my PE770 which thankfully I never got around to selling, and have been getting by with that, though I can't in good conscious run a business off that machine knowing that if something happens to it that the only place within 50 miles is o awful. I have shed A LOT of tears over this and have daily headaches from the stress. It is just not worth it. I really wanted the larger hoop for projects for my kids' WDW outfits, but I guess that is not in the cards. Sadly, until something is resolved and I either get it refunded or replaced, I keep having to make payments on it, since I don't want to ruin my credit over this. And it is boxed up in the hallway where it has been most of the past two months.



I am so sorry to hear you had to shut down your business.  It isn't right that that should happen over a stupid machine.  I really hope you get some satisfaction with Brother, the BBB and/or the Atty General.  Hope fully this will get fixed soon and you can re-open.  Best of luck!


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> I do - here you go...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44085875&postcount=2958
> 
> D~



Thank you so much.


----------



## disneychic2

I've been gone for quite a while with out of state company 4 of the last 5 weeks. Now I have a few weeks to get caught up before heading to Virginia to help my DD before her 4th baby is born in August. 

There was WTMTQ, but I took notes.

Jen, First let me say that banning your boys from her store was beyond outrageous! Maybe she thinks that will keep you AWAY from her store? What an idiot!

Loved the Merida outfit with the purple corduroy.

Flora, your stampede outfit was darling. I love seeing you wear fun things! Also, the pics of the flood aftermath were shocking. I'm so glad you weren't directly effected, but it must be so heartbreaking to see so many families displaced and struggling. Bless you for helping where you can!

Loved the Merida twirl skirt!

Sheila, your 3 granddaughters are adorable and the outfits are beautifully done!

Nowellsl, I'm with everyone else and just love that writstlet! Great choice of fabric and beautiful execution.

Sewmess, I'm sorry you are having stress at work and shoulder problems. Glad it is improving, and I hope you are getting the physical therapy you need.

Squirrel, Thank you for sharing all your wonderful dresses! I love them all! Great job.

Maggie at the Fort - What a great use of that fabric and a great idea as well for the saddlebag for the stroller. Very smart!

RMAMom - What a darling grandson! Love all the pics and the jon jon is perfect. Great job!

Disney Mom 5 - I really like that skort you made! I've been avoiding making one, but since you said it's easy, maybe I'll give it a try. You little one is adorable!

Jen - I always enjoy seeing photos of your boys. You found a really good solution to get a bit more wear time with the pirate shirts. Good for you. I honestly don't know how you get so much done with 2 small boys who don't nap any more. You're amazing




KatieFrederickTX said:


> I just wanted to join in here... I've been a Disney addict for many years, but just recently started sewing (when I found out I was pregnant with my baby girl, who is a year old now, the sewing bug hit!)... I am drooling over everyone's pictures and can't wait to get through the whole thread!
> 
> I've been working on some things for our upcoming trip and have been eyeing a couple of fantastic applique dresses that I may splurge on!  I will post pictures of what I'm working on as soon as I have enough posts!  I tried just now but it won't let me yet...
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to be here!



 I see you posted your Epcot shirts. Fantastic job on all of them. You're family is sure to get lots of attention with those!



GSUJillybean said:


> I am so sorry! I didn't know! Thanks for telling me!
> 
> All this stuff is so pretty! I think what I'm going to do for me, is, I have a friend who embroiders, and pretty much all I wear are Land's End polos, so I'm going to have her take a few of them and embroder a tiny logo on them like, Polo pony sized, but make them, like, a castle, or a wand or something princessy. Will that look dumb, do you think?



That is what I plan to do for my DH for our next trip. He likes the subtlety of the design on a regular polo. You'll see a lot of that down there.



goteamwood said:


> I just ordered 2 yards of each fabric, I figure it won't kill me to have a little extra... I found fatquartershop.com had the yellow and green I needed for Tiana clearance so I ordered it at like 11 p.m. last night and the blue and white from fabric.com which for once did not have a coupon code I have not used. sure enough this morning FQS sent me a 15% off coupon code, of course.  Oh well...
> 
> The boys got to wear their pirate outfits to the Renaissance faire yesterday. My husband's former coworker moonlights there on weekends during the summer so we went to say hi and it was swashbuckler's weekend so there were TONS of pirates there. My boys were thrilled.
> 
> I spent all morning trying to find the PERFECT little embroidery file for the little gold broad scrolly things that are beside the buttons on Prince Charming's jacket. (and since I clearly have no idea what they are called, this was a fun search.) I managed to find a couple of things that would have worked, but when I found one that was PERFECT I could not believe it was $15. I have never ever paid that much for an embroidery design, especially one that is one color, 3000 stitches and basically a couple of loops. But I desperately did not want to be stitching on trim for hours on end so I bought it. And the prince charming outfits are coming right along... I will post pics when they are done. I got the shorts done last night. I have to have them all complete before aug 1 since we are headed to the Twins Days festival Twice Upon a Time weekend. The parade theme this year is fairy tales.  Doubly good the outfits are for our CRT breakfast so that knocks one set of outfits off the to-do list.
> 
> And on the embroidery machine debacle: I have all but shut down my business.  I have a couple things listed on etsy, though not much. And I decided to do custom orders for friends/family/previous customers, but I cannot operate a business using a machine that I cannot get support for. I have filed two complaints with Brother, the BBB and now the state's Atty general consumer fraud devision. My machine has worked less than 2 months of the 4 I have had it. The place refuses to fix it because they say it is not broken. I have my PE770 which thankfully I never got around to selling, and have been getting by with that, though I can't in good conscious run a business off that machine knowing that if something happens to it that the only place within 50 miles is o awful. I have shed A LOT of tears over this and have daily headaches from the stress. It is just not worth it. I really wanted the larger hoop for projects for my kids' WDW outfits, but I guess that is not in the cards. Sadly, until something is resolved and I either get it refunded or replaced, I keep having to make payments on it, since I don't want to ruin my credit over this. And it is boxed up in the hallway where it has been most of the past two months.



First, was the Renaissance Fare in Colorado? My DD and her family were there last weekend. It was too hot for Charlotte to wear her Rapunzel dress, but she put it on as soon as she got home. She had a unicorn painted on her face and it was adorable.

Is the twins festival you will be attending in Twinsburg Ohio? I live about 15 minutes from there and they have a twins festival every year. I'm sure there are others held elsewhere, just thought it may be the one you're headed to.

As far as you closing your shop, I'm so very sorry to hear that. You have done everything you can to resolve this and now it's time you got help. Hopefully you'll get that help with the steps you've taken. Shame on that business owner to put you through this. You are VERY talented and this will not be the last of your creativity or your business. You'll get through this and you will be stronger and more determined than ever. I'm sorry you've had so many tears and sleepless night over this. It's a hard and expensive ordeal you are going through, but at the end of the day, you still have your integrity and your sure knowledge that you were in the right. The shop owner cannot claim either. Good luck to you!


----------



## goteamwood

disneychic2 said:


> Jen, First let me say that banning your boys from her store was beyond outrageous! Maybe she thinks that will keep you AWAY from her store? What an idiot!
> 
> Jen - I always enjoy seeing photos of your boys. You found a really good solution to get a bit more wear time with the pirate shirts. Good for you. I honestly don't know how you get so much done with 2 small boys who don't nap any more. You're amazing
> 
> 
> 
> First, was the Renaissance Fare in Colorado? My DD and her family were there last weekend. It was too hot for Charlotte to wear her Rapunzel dress, but she put it on as soon as she got home. She had a unicorn painted on her face and it was adorable.
> 
> Is the twins festival you will be attending in Twinsburg Ohio? I live about 15 minutes from there and they have a twins festival every year. I'm sure there are others held elsewhere, just thought it may be the one you're headed to.
> 
> As far as you closing your shop, I'm so very sorry to hear that. You have done everything you can to resolve this and now it's time you got help. Hopefully you'll get that help with the steps you've taken. Shame on that business owner to put you through this. You are VERY talented and this will not be the last of your creativity or your business. You'll get through this and you will be stronger and more determined than ever. I'm sorry you've had so many tears and sleepless night over this. It's a hard and expensive ordeal you are going through, but at the end of the day, you still have your integrity and your sure knowledge that you were in the right. The shop owner cannot claim either. Good luck to you!



We're back "home" in Illinois now, the Ren Faire is at the Wisconsin/IL border. (Colorado will always be home to me, but I live here.) It was super hot, my kids had their pirate hats on for the first hour, but they are polyester foam and both kids were soaked with sweat so they went hat-free the rest of the day. 




We are going to Twinsdays in Twinsburg OH. We have gone every year since my boys were 9 months old. We sort of happened upon it the first year, we drove to Philly for a wedding and needed and half-way point, turned out to be that weekend. Had so much fun that we have gone back every year. It really is a lot of fun and the parade is great people watching. Everyone we have met there has been wonderful and I think it is great for my boys to see twins celebrated instead of weird. (of course they think it is totally normal to have two babies at once since nearly all their playmates are twins.) 

I am not willing to totally give up my business since I really do enjoy it and it is my "break" from the daily grind of wrangling toddlers but I can't handle the stress right now.  Plus I have just over 3 months to make a million outfits for our trip!


----------



## darnheather

We were supposed to go in September so I've been cutting shorts and short-sleeved shirts for Izzy's wardrobe.  Now it looks like we'll go the week before Thanksgiving.  I know the weather is very unpredictable that time of year.  Should I just continue what I'm doing and take along turtle necks, leggings and tights to wear under or change everything up?


----------



## babynala

DisneyMom5 said:


> Unbelievably EASY.  Took me a morning from cutting to finished.  Great, easy to follow directions.  I'm glad I decided to try it!


Thanks!  I will have to try that one soon.



goteamwood said:


> We're back "home" in Illinois now, the Ren Faire is at the Wisconsin/IL border. (Colorado will always be home to me, but I live here.) It was super hot, my kids had their pirate hats on for the first hour, but they are polyester foam and both kids were soaked with sweat so they went hat-free the rest of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to Twinsdays in Twinsburg OH. We have gone every year since my boys were 9 months old. We sort of happened upon it the first year, we drove to Philly for a wedding and needed and half-way point, turned out to be that weekend. Had so much fun that we have gone back every year. It really is a lot of fun and the parade is great people watching. Everyone we have met there has been wonderful and I think it is great for my boys to see twins celebrated instead of weird. (of course they think it is totally normal to have two babies at once since nearly all their playmates are twins.)
> 
> I am not willing to totally give up my business since I really do enjoy it and it is my "break" from the daily grind of wrangling toddlers but I can't handle the stress right now.  Plus I have just over 3 months to make a million outfits for our trip!


First off, sorry that you had to close your shop.  I know your machine has been causing you so much stress.  I truly hope Brother steps in and resolves the issue with the machine and the shop.  It really makes me annoyed to hear your story.  I think it is so neat that you are going to the Twinsday, what fun.  The boys look so cute in their Pirate outfits.  Can't wait to see their Prince Charming outfits.  



darnheather said:


> We were supposed to go in September so I've been cutting shorts and short-sleeved shirts for Izzy's wardrobe.  Now it looks like we'll go the week before Thanksgiving.  I know the weather is very unpredictable that time of year.  Should I just continue what I'm doing and take along turtle necks, leggings and tights to wear under or change everything up?


We have been in Dec and the end of November and have never worn pants at Disney.  I would stick with the stuff you have already made and plan on bringing long sleeve shirts to wear under the t-shirts.  Same with leggings.  I made dresses for my niece for her January trip and she wore leggings under the dresses and a sweatshirt on top when needed - but she ripped off the sweater her mom put on her to show off her dress (of course her mom did not pack long sleeve shirts to wear under as I suggested).  I like the idea of adding layers under the clothes instead of trying to wear something and being hot.


----------



## GS for life

Finally finish the youngest one's outfits.  She will have more than she needs.  Next I have to tackle that dreaded shirt for the oldest.  I tried one pattern and failed with the collar.  On to the new one, but still using cheap practice fabric.  Hopefully I can up load these pictures.  I don't think the light is great.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## disneychic2

Jen, the boys look so cute in their outfits. I imagine the hats would be hot in the summer sun. Glad you had fun!



darnheather said:


> We were supposed to go in September so I've been cutting shorts and short-sleeved shirts for Izzy's wardrobe.  Now it looks like we'll go the week before Thanksgiving.  I know the weather is very unpredictable that time of year.  Should I just continue what I'm doing and take along turtle necks, leggings and tights to wear under or change everything up?



We've been in November and wore shorts and short sleeve shirts. We also went last year the last couple of days of November and the first week of December and never wore our jeans. We had a light sweater for early mornings, but I can't remember ever needing them. Of, course, as you say, weather is sooo unpredictable. In 2010 we needed winter coats that first week of December. I think you and Liz have the right idea of planning to layer if needed.

*GS for life*: Great job on the dresses for your daughter! Your cute little model looks like she's pleased with everything. Did you make your appliques or did you buy them? And are they sewn on or removable? They are just adorable! Good luck with the rest of your projects. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GS for life

I bought them on etsy.  I sewed them on using invisible thread. I use it for their Girl Scout badges/patches too.  She is so excited about the clothes.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## darnheather

babynala said:


> We have been in Dec and the end of November and have never worn pants at Disney.  I would stick with the stuff you have already made and plan on bringing long sleeve shirts to wear under the t-shirts.  Same with leggings.  I made dresses for my niece for her January trip and she wore leggings under the dresses and a sweatshirt on top when needed - but she ripped off the sweater her mom put on her to show off her dress (of course her mom did not pack long sleeve shirts to wear under as I suggested).  I like the idea of adding layers under the clothes instead of trying to wear something and being hot.





disneychic2 said:


> We've been in November and wore shorts and short sleeve shirts. We also went last year the last couple of days of November and the first week of December and never wore our jeans. We had a light sweater for early mornings, but I can't remember ever needing them. Of, course, as you say, weather is sooo unpredictable. In 2010 we needed winter coats that first week of December. I think you and Liz have the right idea of planning to layer if needed.



Thanks ladies! The last time I went in late November was 1990 and I wore a sweater and jeans comfortably.  I'll continue with my plans and stock up on cute tights and leggings.  Leggings I can make but they never seem to last as long as the ones I can buy (especially when I find Hannah Anderson at Costco!)


----------



## KatieFrederickTX

GS for life said:


> Finally finish the youngest one's outfits.  She will have more than she needs.  Next I have to tackle that dreaded shirt for the oldest.  I tried one pattern and failed with the collar.  On to the new one, but still using cheap practice fabric.  Hopefully I can up load these pictures.  I don't think the light is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love the princess-themed Mickey ears!  I think the Rapunzel is my favorite!  This makes me want to do a Snow White version!  I don't know if I'll have time to take that on, though, before our trip... I still need to finish 5 days of shirts for 6 adults and 1 toddler, and 3-4 dresses for my DD.


----------



## Iloveeliot

Hi. I am new fairly new here (I gave to the Big Give years ago). I just got it in my head today that I want to learn to applique. I can barely use my sewing machine so I don't know how doable it will be. I looked at Heathersue's tutorial but I have a ton of questions. I don't know what kind of needle I need, what kind of fabric to use for the applique, what kind of fabric to put the applique on. How to center things, etc. I get lost in the details. lol.  I'm wanting to start with  a onsie or baby shirt. I'm totally overwhelmed. Can someone tell me if I'm biting off more than I can chew? Any advice? I'm scared to just jump in but I love so many appliqued baby things I see. I don't have an emboidery machine but I do have a computerized machine..I think that is what you call it. Help! Thank you


----------



## h518may

I am looking for something and was hoping someone around here could help me.  I know I have seen figment embroidery designs somewhere, does someone have a link to a figment embroidery design.  I do know that heathersue has a figment cutie, but that is not the one I was looking for.  She could have another one, but my tablet doesn't like her sight so I could never get very far looking.  Thanks for helping.


----------



## goteamwood

Iloveeliot said:


> Hi. I am new fairly new here (I gave to the Big Give years ago). I just got it in my head today that I want to learn to applique. I can barely use my sewing machine so I don't know how doable it will be. I looked at Heathersue's tutorial but I have a ton of questions. I don't know what kind of needle I need, what kind of fabric to use for the applique, what kind of fabric to put the applique on. How to center things, etc. I get lost in the details. lol.  I'm wanting to start with  a onsie or baby shirt. I'm totally overwhelmed. Can someone tell me if I'm biting off more than I can chew? Any advice? I'm scared to just jump in but I love so many appliqued baby things I see. I don't have an emboidery machine but I do have a computerized machine..I think that is what you call it. Help! Thank you



There is a great YouTube video from DIY dish that helped me understand the steps
http://www.thediydish.com/2011/05/h...wing-machine-embroidery-machine-free-pattern/
You can use pretty much whatever fabric you want for the appliqué. I've used regular quilters cotton mostly but also used felt, canvas, vinyl, satin, fleece. I do use an embroidery machine but did a few shirts manually before I got the machine.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## billyvmom

Hi
I am a mom of 3 and in the past few months have gotten into customs. 
We have a upcoming trip in September. I have met some great people in Facebook through the customs groups and launches. Unfortunately for my wallet I don't see at all but, am considering taking a few classes to try to learn.


----------



## cogero

h518may said:


> I am looking for something and was hoping someone around here could help me.  I know I have seen figment embroidery designs somewhere, does someone have a link to a figment embroidery design.  I do know that heathersue has a figment cutie, but that is not the one I was looking for.  She could have another one, but my tablet doesn't like her sight so I could never get very far looking.  Thanks for helping.



I think Misskenziemac has figment.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

goteamwood said:


> There is a great YouTube video from DIY dish that helped me understand the steps
> http://www.thediydish.com/2011/05/how-to-applique-with-a-sewing-machine-embroidery-machine-free-pattern/
> You can use pretty much whatever fabric you want for the appliqué. I've used regular quilters cotton mostly but also used felt, canvas, vinyl, satin, fleece. I do use an embroidery machine but did a few shirts manually before I got the machine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



This is a great video and I especially appreciated seeing how the embroidery machine works. Amazing. I so need/want one more than ever!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Iloveeliot said:


> Hi. I am new fairly new here (I gave to the Big Give years ago). I just got it in my head today that I want to learn to applique. I can barely use my sewing machine so I don't know how doable it will be. I looked at Heathersue's tutorial but I have a ton of questions. I don't know what kind of needle I need, what kind of fabric to use for the applique, what kind of fabric to put the applique on. How to center things, etc. I get lost in the details. lol.  I'm wanting to start with  a onsie or baby shirt. I'm totally overwhelmed. Can someone tell me if I'm biting off more than I can chew? Any advice? I'm scared to just jump in but I love so many appliqued baby things I see. I don't have an emboidery machine but I do have a computerized machine..I think that is what you call it. Help! Thank you



I'm new to appliquing as well but do using my regular sewing machine. So far I have found out that using a stabilizer when working with tshirts makes ALL the difference!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## goteamwood

Finally finished up these outfits today, which I don't think could have turned out more like I had envisioned. Not something I am eager to make again, bit since I managed to come up with two occasions to wear them, it is a bonus. But all this cuteness is totally worth it.


----------



## Iloveeliot

Finally finished up these outfits today, which I don't think could have turned out more like I had envisioned. Not something I am eager to make again, bit since I managed to come up with two occasions to wear them, it is a bonus. But all this cuteness is totally worth it. [/QUOTE]

This is so precious! I love them!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

goteamwood said:


> Finally finished up these outfits today, which I don't think could have turned out more like I had envisioned. Not something I am eager to make again, bit since I managed to come up with two occasions to wear them, it is a bonus. But all this cuteness is totally worth it.



Very nice!! The boys look very handsome


----------



## sewmess

goteamwood said:


> Finally finished up these outfits today, which I don't think could have turned out more like I had envisioned. Not something I am eager to make again, bit since I managed to come up with two occasions to wear them, it is a bonus. But all this cuteness is totally worth it.



Cuteness and having something come out like it is in your head is completely worth a bother.


----------



## scrap_heaven

goteamwood said:


> Finally finished up these outfits today, which I don't think could have turned out more like I had envisioned. Not something I am eager to make again, bit since I managed to come up with two occasions to wear them, it is a bonus. But all this cuteness is totally worth it.



Fabulous job!!!

I love it! My mom is making my daughter a cinderella ballgown and I was thinking of making Nathaniel a prince charming outfit, I love your idea!


----------



## goteamwood

scrap_heaven said:


> Fabulous job!!!
> 
> I love it! My mom is making my daughter a cinderella ballgown and I was thinking of making Nathaniel a prince charming outfit, I love your idea!



It's Carla C east fit shorts w/ the trim up
The legs and her bowling shirt pattern with the most expensive embroidery file ever for the swirly button accent things. (Seriously, $15! For 2000 stitches, one color. But it was perfect.)

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## BabyRapunzel

goteamwood said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9317564506/
> 
> Finally finished up these outfits today, which I don't think could have turned out more like I had envisioned. Not something I am eager to make again, bit since I managed to come up with two occasions to wear them, it is a bonus. But all this cuteness is totally worth it.



I am behind and need to catch up, but just had to pop on......these are sooooooooo adorable!!!! Love these outfits!!! Your boys are too cute!!!


----------



## ColonelHathi

I posted this "Grace" dress (from YCMT) a while back that I made for DN1, but I just received a picture of it modeled today.  She's such a sweetie I wanted to share.  





Maybe by posting the above it will inspire me to finish up DD's princess dress out of the same pattern? 

Happy Friday!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Again I just love how you used this fabric and the little model is so adorable 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## forgotmyname

Hi all!

I used to be a member here when my daughter Tori was going on her wish trip and with everything that was going on with her illness I lost touch. I wanted to get back in touch with you ladies because I really enjoyed talking with you and I love seeing all of your creative ideas!

I've started an etsy business and it is slowly doing ok. More importantly, it lets me be here with Tori, although we are hopeful that she will be starting second grade in the fall!!!

So hello again! Oh, a quick question because I know a lot of you have the PE770. Each time I use the machine, it leaves tiny brown spots which I think must be oil? I have had to use a layer of stabilizer on top to protect the shirts, but then sometimes the stabilizer gets caught in the thread and looks messy.

Anyone know what is going on??


----------



## 3pletprincesses

I lurk... I lurk a lot and wish I had as mush talent as all of you. I did a few dresses for my girls last year but nothing comparable to what you all post. would you mind me joining your little group? I'll need opinions along the way as I would like to make 2-3 dresses for each of my DDs. oh did I say that we were visiting the Mouse in October  I see lots of sleepless nights in my crystal ball  



goteamwood said:


>


WOW just wow! you did an amazing job


----------



## livndisney

forgotmyname said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I used to be a member here when my daughter Tori was going on her wish trip and with everything that was going on with her illness I lost touch. I wanted to get back in touch with you ladies because I really enjoyed talking with you and I love seeing all of your creative ideas!
> 
> I've started an etsy business and it is slowly doing ok. More importantly, it lets me be here with Tori, although we are hopeful that she will be starting second grade in the fall!!!
> 
> So hello again! Oh, a quick question because I know a lot of you have the PE770. Each time I use the machine, it leaves tiny brown spots which I think must be oil? I have had to use a layer of stabilizer on top to protect the shirts, but then sometimes the stabilizer gets caught in the thread and looks messy.
> 
> Anyone know what is going on??



Would it be "teamtori"?


----------



## squirrel

livndisney said:


> Would it be "teamtori"?



That name sounds familiar!  I think you might be right.


----------



## cogero

3pletprincesses said:


> I lurk... I lurk a lot and wish I had as mush talent as all of you. I did a few dresses for my girls last year but nothing comparable to what you all post. would you mind me joining your little group? I'll need opinions along the way as I would like to make 2-3 dresses for each of my DDs. oh did I say that we were visiting the Mouse in October  I see lots of sleepless nights in my crystal ball
> 
> WOW just wow! you did an amazing job



Welcome, I have been mostly a lurker lately. Make sure to post pictures of what u create.


----------



## goteamwood

forgotmyname said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I used to be a member here when my daughter Tori was going on her wish trip and with everything that was going on with her illness I lost touch. I wanted to get back in touch with you ladies because I really enjoyed talking with you and I love seeing all of your creative ideas!
> 
> I've started an etsy business and it is slowly doing ok. More importantly, it lets me be here with Tori, although we are hopeful that she will be starting second grade in the fall!!!
> 
> So hello again! Oh, a quick question because I know a lot of you have the PE770. Each time I use the machine, it leaves tiny brown spots which I think must be oil? I have had to use a layer of stabilizer on top to protect the shirts, but then sometimes the stabilizer gets caught in the thread and looks messy.
> 
> Anyone know what is going on??


My pe770 did that for a long time after service a few months ago. I think oil was leaking from inside down to the pressed foot. I would just rub the preset foot with scrap vigorously before I stitched to get what I could off. It still does it occasionally. Basically rub until the cloth is clean then stitch. 



3pletprincesses said:


> I lurk... I lurk a lot and wish I had as mush talent as all of you. I did a few dresses for my girls last year but nothing comparable to what you all post. would you mind me joining your little group? I'll need opinions along the way as I would like to make 2-3 dresses for each of my DDs. oh did I say that we were visiting the Mouse in October  I see lots of sleepless nights in my crystal ball
> 
> WOW just wow! you did an amazing job



Thanks! We are going to wdw 10/30 and I am making about a million (give or take) outfits for my twin boys so I hear you on the time crunch. I am so used to doing two at a time when sewing when I only make one thing it goes so fast! These prince outfits are the only thing I have done so far. But they'll be hard to top. 
Good luck and I can't wait to see your creations.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## 3pletprincesses

goteamwood said:


> Thanks! We are going to wdw 10/30 and I am making about a million (give or take) outfits for my twin boys so I hear you on the time crunch. I am so used to doing two at a time when sewing when I only make one thing it goes so fast! These prince outfits are the only thing I have done so far. But they'll be hard to top.
> Good luck and I can't wait to see your creations.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I know what you mean about doing everything in double, I do everything in triplet for the oldest one and then when I do something for the baby, it doesn't take anytime at all. The joy of having multiples. At least it doesn't take triple the time to make stuff as they wear the same size so I simply cut everything 3 times and then assemble. we'll be there at the same time as you are. We are going Oct 31 to Nov 9


----------



## Iamthequeen

ColonelHathi said:


> I posted this "Grace" dress (from YCMT) a while back that I made for DN1, but I just received a picture of it modeled today.  She's such a sweetie I wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe by posting the above it will inspire me to finish up DD's princess dress out of the same pattern?
> 
> Happy Friday!


I love this dress! and the model is a cutie too!


goteamwood said:


> Finally finished up these outfits today, which I don't think could have turned out more like I had envisioned. Not something I am eager to make again, bit since I managed to come up with two occasions to wear them, it is a bonus. But all this cuteness is totally worth it.



These are two very handsome Prince Charmings!  Love the outfits, too!

I lurk a lot too.  I've got some pictures of tshirts I've made for dh and me to wear, but I need to upload them to photobucket.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

This is one of the dresses that I made last year. As you see, it's very simple


----------



## 3pletprincesses

yikes that's big and photobucket will not change it although I changed the size of it.  Sorry about that


----------



## Tigger1221

I see there are some new people her. I just want to say you can do it. I had never sewn before. When I had DD I wanted to make her the cute things I kept seeing so I convinced my mom to get and embroidery machine (she can sew). We now have the original one she bought and a 10 needle. I have learned so much. I still am learning but can do a lot. Oh and the first things I did were onsies and baby stuff. Now I want to try the dresses and stuff. We haven't even had the original machine a year yet and we have made so much stuff!

Here's a photo of what I did before our April trip. 





[/url]


We also made DD's 4th of July Outfit






[/url]

back





[/url]


----------



## Teamtori

goteamwood said:


> My pe770 did that for a long time after service a few months ago. I think oil was leaking from inside down to the pressed foot. I would just rub the preset foot with scrap vigorously before I stitched to get what I could off. It still does it occasionally. Basically rub until the cloth is clean then stitch.



Thanks! I keep rubbing it down but no luck yet.

AND yes! My name is Team Tori! Thanks for reminding me!!


----------



## scrap_heaven

goteamwood said:


> It's Carla C east fit shorts w/ the trim up
> The legs and her bowling shirt pattern with the most expensive embroidery file ever for the swirly button accent things. (Seriously, $15! For 2000 stitches, one color. But it was perfect.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks! I have both those patterns, the embroidery file is perfect!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Finally got it posted  Fabric done two way. There are bloomers in the large cat print to match either dress


----------



## nannye

forgotmyname said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I used to be a member here when my daughter Tori was going on her wish trip and with everything that was going on with her illness I lost touch. I wanted to get back in touch with you ladies because I really enjoyed talking with you and I love seeing all of your creative ideas!
> 
> I've started an etsy business and it is slowly doing ok. More importantly, it lets me be here with Tori, although we are hopeful that she will be starting second grade in the fall!!!
> 
> So hello again! Oh, a quick question because I know a lot of you have the PE770. Each time I use the machine, it leaves tiny brown spots which I think must be oil? I have had to use a layer of stabilizer on top to protect the shirts, but then sometimes the stabilizer gets caught in the thread and looks messy.
> 
> Anyone know what is going on??



Hey yay!!!!!!!!
How are youZ. Glad to hear that Tori is doing well. Send me an email if you get a chance.


----------



## scrap_heaven

*Let's have some fun!!!​*
*WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???*

*When is your trip?*

*Who are you sewing for on this trip?*


*My Answers​*
*WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???*
AHHHHHHHH the to do list!!
Brave movie themed outfits - Skirt and t-shirt (girl), Shorts and T-shirt (boy)
Monster's U themed outfits - Dress (girl), Shorts and T-shirt (Boy), Polo shirt (husband)
Donald's Breakfast/safari theme - Top and Skirt (girl), Shorts and T-shirt (boy), Shirts for (Mom, Dad, Me, Husband)
Belle inspired cotton dress - Girl

Other than that I don't know what I want to do.  Which is going to be crazy.  I am sitting down today to work on the brave set.


*When is your trip?*
We are going end of September

*Who are you sewing for on this trip?*
We are going with my parents, myself, my husband and our 2 children Boy 3years, Girl 6years


----------



## goteamwood

scrap_heaven said:


> Let's have some fun!!!
> 
> WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???
> 
> When is your trip?
> 
> Who are you sewing for on this trip?
> 
> 
> My Answers
> 
> WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???
> AHHHHHHHH the to do list!!
> Brave movie themed outfits - Skirt and t-shirt (girl), Shorts and T-shirt (boy)
> Monster's U themed outfits - Dress (girl), Shorts and T-shirt (Boy), Polo shirt (husband)
> Donald's Breakfast/safari theme - Top and Skirt (girl), Shorts and T-shirt (boy), Shirts for (Mom, Dad, Me, Husband)
> Belle inspired cotton dress - Girl
> 
> Other than that I don't know what I want to do.  Which is going to be crazy.  I am sitting down today to work on the brave set.
> 
> When is your trip?
> We are going end of September
> 
> Who are you sewing for on this trip?
> We are going with my parents, myself, my husband and our 2 children Boy 3years, Girl 6years



I literally just made a checklist of this last night. 24 embroidered shirts and 10 bowling/other shirts that need to be sewn. Need to decide on costumes for mnsshp also.  Plus two pool robes (stealing the idea from Diane's big give ones earlier this year) and 4 hoodies in case it's cold. Wishing I could use the bigger hoop but not hopeful about the machine issues magically resolving themselves. 

So far I have 3/4 bowling shirts, 2 camp shirts and 2 raglan shirts cut out. Purchased all the blank t-shirts and the fabric for almost all of it. We are going over Halloween just the 4 of us.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## NiniMorris

scrap_heaven said:


> *Let's have some fun!!!​*
> *WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???*
> 
> *When is your trip?*
> 
> *Who are you sewing for on this trip?*



Sewing wise is a total of 40 T Shirts (more if my daughter in law decides they are going to wear shirts as well- for a total of 70 shirts) plus three or four dresses for the grand daughter.

Our trip is November 30 through December 9.  Seven of us going....at least 4 will have matching shirts.

So far I have a grand total of 6 shirts made....

I think!

Nini
Nini


----------



## Iamthequeen

scrap_heaven said:


> *Let's have some fun!!!​*
> *WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???*
> 
> *When is your trip?*
> 
> *Who are you sewing for on this trip?*



I have done about 8 sets of tshirts so far.  I still have tie dye shirts to do, I need to finish up our MNSSHP costumes (pirates!)  Dh's is mostly finished, need to start on mine.  I also have some skorts to make for me.

We are going the first week of September

Just DH and me.


----------



## Iloveeliot

Hi. I just want to thank everyone for their comments, support, and links to help me get started with appliqué!   I got some basic things to get started and now I need to just jump in and try it. I'm a perfectionist which keeps me from starting things. After seeing what an embroidery machine can do it is pretty tempting but for now I  will have to stick with the machine I have. I was wondering how easy or hard it is to embroider a name with a regular sewing machine. It does have a satin stitch. I need to just bite the bullet and try this.


----------



## ABCastillo

scrap_heaven said:


> Let's have some fun!!!
> 
> WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???
> 
> When is your trip?
> 
> Who are you sewing for on this trip?



Hi everyone! I've been lurking but thought I might join in! I love to sew all things disney for my kids and I love what you guys have done!

I've currently got planned a tinker bell and belle dress for dd and jake (disney jr.) and Prince Charming for ds. 

We will be in Disney world in January!


----------



## sewmess

scrap_heaven said:


> *Let's have some fun!!!​*
> *WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???*
> Must Do: New park bag. The zipper broke on the one from last year (it was a thrift store zipper, so no great loss)
> Want to do: I just decided to do some of those new, trendy, fabric pocket w/monogram on t-shirt (I'm using it as an excuse to get some cool fabric swatches from spoonflower)
> I've got an idea or two for some stencil t-shirts for me and/or DH
> 
> 
> *When is your trip?* Late September



And apparently I got delete happy, because I swear I answered that I'll be sewing for DH and I, 'cause that's all there is.

I just made one of those trendy t-shirts with monogramed fabric pocket with some white dots on red fabric from my stash and a block letter from the included alphabets on my machine.  And again, DH has hidden the camera.


----------



## squirrel

I've been trying to finish one dress each week.  It's been hard to do with the temperatures we have been having.  My computer/sewing room is like a sauna.

Here are two more dress for the oldest niece (she is getting more since she doesn't have any from previous years that fit).

A flower print Circle Dress





Stitch Dress - she still loves him




Close up so you can see the fabric better and Stitch





I just got back the Princess and the Frog dress I made 2 yrs ago, as it doesn't fit my niece anymore


----------



## BabyRapunzel

scrap_heaven said:
			
		

> Let's have some fun!!!
> 
> WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???
> 
> When is your trip?
> 
> Who are you sewing for on this trip?
> 
> 
> My Answers
> 
> WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???
> AHHHHHHHH the to do list!!
> Brave movie themed outfits - Skirt and t-shirt (girl), Shorts and T-shirt (boy)
> Monster's U themed outfits - Dress (girl), Shorts and T-shirt (Boy), Polo shirt (husband)
> Donald's Breakfast/safari theme - Top and Skirt (girl), Shorts and T-shirt (boy), Shirts for (Mom, Dad, Me, Husband)
> Belle inspired cotton dress - Girl
> 
> Other than that I don't know what I want to do.  Which is going to be crazy.  I am sitting down today to work on the brave set.
> 
> When is your trip?
> We are going end of September
> 
> Who are you sewing for on this trip?
> We are going with my parents, myself, my husband and our 2 children Boy 3years, Girl 6years



Well, I have a ways to go for our trip next summer, but I need to start early on outfits, because I procrastinate. So first I need to make a list.  We are going with my brothers family and my mom. I'm not sure how they feel about matching shirts, but if I have to make them for all of us, I better start soon.

I want to start a TR from our trip this past June, but honestly can't figure it out. Anyone have a link on how to start?

And I need to finish editing PPP photos. I got a good start, then just haven't looked at it. So that's first on my to do list.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

squirrel said:
			
		

> I've been trying to finish one dress each week.  It's been hard to do with the temperatures we have been having.  My computer/sewing room is like a sauna.
> 
> Here are two more dress for the oldest niece (she is getting more since she doesn't have any from previous years that fit).
> 
> A flower print Circle Dress
> 
> http://s665.photobucket.com/user/rsquirrel/media/IMG_4161.jpg.html
> 
> Stitch Dress - she still loves him
> http://s665.photobucket.com/user/rsquirrel/media/IMG_4163.jpg.html
> 
> Close up so you can see the fabric better and Stitch
> 
> http://s665.photobucket.com/user/rsquirrel/media/IMG_4164.jpg.html
> 
> I just got back the Princess and the Frog dress I made 2 yrs ago, as it doesn't fit my niece anymore



Very cute dresses!!!


Not Disney, but had to share. Found this online and had to try. My daughter loves the minions and says beee doooo beeeee dooo, everytime she sees them. I also made her a minion outfit, but will post that later.











Edit......
Found the photo. Also have one of the skirt I made for the zoo.


----------



## DisneyMom5

*WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???*

I finished two AK outfits for youngest dds (easy fits and portrait peasant).  
Appliqued coordinating Mickey heads on the AK shirts for us older girls.
Made a sorcerer Mickey shirt for ds14...then realized I had used ds12's shirt.  
Made a monorail applique shirt for ds12
Also did three Mickey appliques for girls.

On deck...well, first I'm making sundresses for my two girls who are being baptized this Sunday.
But then...I have probably 6 Mickey heads left to do, 2 or 3 easy fits, and now ds12 wants a Disney Bus applique on the replacement shirt I had to buy him since I used his for his brother.  LOL

*When is your trip?*

First week of Sept.

*Who are you sewing for on this trip?*

DDs 3, 7, almost 9, 10, and 19
DS's 14 and 12 (almost 17 ds doesn't want customs, nor does his dad.   )


----------



## goteamwood

BabyRapunzel said:


> Not Disney, but had to share. Found this online and had to try. My daughter loves the minions and says beee doooo beeeee dooo, everytime she sees them. I also made her a minion outfit, but will post that later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit......
> Found the photo. Also have one of the skirt I made for the zoo.



Love the minions! My kids call them the aliens though, which I suppose they probably are a little. Cute cakes and love the colors and the dress!


----------



## pyrxtc

Still on page 53, haven't quite caught up after the move.

So, I am now in Texas and still unpacking in my week 3 but the house is coming together and my sewing room looks great. I may actually get to use it this week since I finally found my iron and most everything is unpacked and put away. I need to make curtains for my boys bedrooms and for my sewing room. So much to do and trying to catch up on here but it's been crazy. Got a headache two nights ago and tried to sleep it off but it didn't work so yesterday I took a Maxalt, migraine med that usually works great, and it didn't work all the way so this morning I just took 2 Excedrin and will probably follow it with another Maxalt later after my DH leave for CA. It knocks me out so and I don't want to miss him leaving. 

Can't wait to start sewing again and see what you all made while I was away. I've seen some really cute stuff so far. Still on page 53, so I am about a month behind but now that my computer is set up, hopefully I can catch up quick.


----------



## sewdisney

BabyRapunzel said:


> Very cute dresses!!!
> 
> 
> Not Disney, but had to share. Found this online and had to try. My daughter loves the minions and says beee doooo beeeee dooo, everytime she sees them. I also made her a minion outfit, but will post that later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit......
> Found the photo. Also have one of the skirt I made for the zoo.



Everything is so unbelievably cute!  You did an incredible job.  I adore minions! How did you make the minion applique?  Where did you buy the pattern from?  Thanks!


----------



## cogero

scrap_heaven said:


> *Let's have some fun!!!​*
> *WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???*
> 
> *When is your trip?*
> 
> *Who are you sewing for on this trip?*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Duffy dresses and short sets, Monsters U for the Tween, Merida inspired for tween, Lots of onsies to go with Pettiskirts (I have like 12 to do) oh and an autism shirt for my son.
> 
> 2. August 29 though we do have one in October too.
> 3. DD 11, DS 5 and DD 6weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to finish one dress each week.  It's been hard to do with the temperatures we have been having.  My computer/sewing room is like a sauna.
> 
> Here are two more dress for the oldest niece (she is getting more since she doesn't have any from previous years that fit).
> 
> A flower print Circle Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch Dress - she still loves him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up so you can see the fabric better and Stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back the Princess and the Frog dress I made 2 yrs ago, as it doesn't fit my niece anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these
> 
> 
> 
> BabyRapunzel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute dresses!!!
> 
> 
> Not Disney, but had to share. Found this online and had to try. My daughter loves the minions and says beee doooo beeeee dooo, everytime she sees them. I also made her a minion outfit, but will post that later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit......
> Found the photo. Also have one of the skirt I made for the zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the minion dress
> 
> 
> 
> pyrxtc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still on page 53, haven't quite caught up after the move.
> 
> So, I am now in Texas and still unpacking in my week 3 but the house is coming together and my sewing room looks great. I may actually get to use it this week since I finally found my iron and most everything is unpacked and put away. I need to make curtains for my boys bedrooms and for my sewing room. So much to do and trying to catch up on here but it's been crazy. Got a headache two nights ago and tried to sleep it off but it didn't work so yesterday I took a Maxalt, migraine med that usually works great, and it didn't work all the way so this morning I just took 2 Excedrin and will probably follow it with another Maxalt later after my DH leave for CA. It knocks me out so and I don't want to miss him leaving.
> 
> Can't wait to start sewing again and see what you all made while I was away. I've seen some really cute stuff so far. Still on page 53, so I am about a month behind but now that my computer is set up, hopefully I can catch up quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck unpacking.
Click to expand...


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

scrap_heaven said:


> *Let's have some fun!!!​*
> *WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???*
> 
> *When is your trip?*
> 
> *Who are you sewing for on this trip?*



My answers:

Minnie mouse dress in knit (cutting out now)
Merida Jumper and matching leggings (Jumper done... might just buy leggings)
Cinderella dress from Simply sweet pattern
Muppets dress or skirt... not sure yet
Mickey and minnie patchwork twirl and matching shirt

Mickey romper
Mike Wazowski romper
Cars easy fits and onesie

Maybe some new bucket hats from the Oliver +S pattern 
A camera strap for me
Saddle bags for stroller (done)

When is our trip?  October 10th... AHHH  Must go sew!!!

Who am I sewing for?
Daughter (3) Son (will be almost 1)  Maybe something for myself or husband.  We will see.


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

Does anyone know someone who has a Musket Mickey (The old Fort Wilderness mascot) embroidery file?  I have seen one on etsy but it is "sold" and I didn't get a response from the seller.


----------



## ColonelHathi

scrap_heaven said:


> *Let's have some fun!!!​*Oh this IS fun, I love to hear what others are doing because (good or bad) it adds to the inspiration!




*WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???*
_Way too much_, I have been working on the list for over a year...
To do yet: park hipster bag, lanyards (all), finish DD's applique on "Minnie" jeans and fix straps on shirt, and her Princess "Grace" dress, finish my Halloween costume, Fantasia tees for me and DH 

Also, many projects in the works for DD's 5th birthday in September (Snow White theme) that are getting "in the way" of wrapping things up too. 

*When is your trip?*
October

*Who are you sewing for on this trip?*
*Me: * Fantasia Hippo ballerina applique tee, Halloween costume -poodle skirt with Persephone applique (Franken Weenie), Mickey/Minnie park hipster bag, Red/Black Minnie lanyard & pouch, Minnie water bottle holder (yeah, can't figure out what I am going to use to tote things around the park yet, so I'm making myself several options )
*DH: *Goofy applique tee, Fantasia Crocodile applique tee, lanyard & pouch (Goofy-inspired)
*DS7: *Stitch Hand-appliqued tee, lanyard & pouch (2-Tigger & Perry), Star Wars water bottle holder, cursed pirate costume
*DD4: *Tinkerbell tank, Minnie Mouse pillowcase top & appliqued ruffle-bottom jeans, Rapunzel-inspired skirt, Jessie cowgirl-inspired top, pink/black Minnie Mouse "zebra bow" appliqued top and animal print patchwork ruffle skirt, Merida (Brave) skirt, Princess "Grace" dress, lanyard & pouches (2-Princess & Pink/Black Minnie)


OH AND...
*BabyRupunzel* - love the minions! CUTE minion outfit!
*Squirrel* - cute Stitch dress, did you know you can now buy the Lilo & Stitch DVD again? DS loves anything Stitch.
*3pletprincess *- love the sundresses you made and how each of your girls has their "own" princess!
*4HappyCampers* - love the black kitty fabric!


----------



## Meshell2002

Hi all, I haven't been able to post pics lately, the few times I'm not mobile photobucket is acting up.....anyone else?

I'm sharing one laptop with DH.....who is a laptop hog!

We have a trip coming up in Oct, it is 4 days long......over columbus day, I will mostly sew for DD4, DD 11 months at time of trip, and possibly DS 7 if he will let me. DH & I usually just wear similar colors so we don't have to spend $ on clothes we only wear at WDW.  I'm truly grateful we r going on this trip as we hadn't planned on it but changed our minds cause the kids wanted to go so bad......so that's why it's shorter....we haven't been in almost 2 years....my DH isn't a huge world fan but does like watching the kids and I have fun.  He has been laid off and I want this trip to perk him up a bit.....it is a budget trip moreso than previous ones.

I haven't decided on what I'm sewing yet but our only ADR is Chef Mickeys.....and my older two love toy story and star wars.


----------



## familyabgar

scrap_heaven said:


> *Let's have some fun!!!​*
> *WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???*
> 
> *When is your trip?*
> 
> *Who are you sewing for on this trip?*




This is my first post in this thread!  My mom brought me her sewing machine (older than me--I'm almost 30) and re-taught me how to thread it, etc., last night.  I practiced some stitches and am eager to keep practicing.  For that reason, my answer is very modest.  

To do:  At least 1 custom dress--thinking of doing a circle skirt out of a tshirt knit onto a tank that I'll hopefully add embellishment to.  I'd also like to add a 2nd dress with ruffles.

When: Not until May 2014, so I have lots of time!

Who:  My DD who will be 2 years 11 months 2 weeks old when we travel (Free before she's 3!!!!!).  

Thanks to you all for the very informative thread.  I've been lurking awhile and was inspired to begin, in part, by your collective work.


----------



## DMGeurts

*WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???*

I ordered a bunch of headbands/ears from Princess Pie Bowtique...

Then I am making...

One VERY detailed applique bag for each of my dd's...  currently one is DONE and one is in progress.

2 bags for myself (hopefully 3)...  Lanyards for each of us...  And hopefully coordinating wallets.

No shirts or anything custom - since my girls are teens, but a few fabulous friends are making a couple of requested items for me - which I hope to add to our shirts/bags.  

*When is your trip?*


*Who are you sewing for on this trip?*

Me...  DD (15 y/o) and DD (14 y/o)

And...  If any of you are wondering...  I am a total wreck about this...  I also have custom orders to finish and auction items to do in between - and we leave in 27 days...  

D~


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Happened to find out that a Disney Live show was going to be in our area next weekend. Any chance someone has made Sofia inspired dresses? I'd love some ideas!!


----------



## Meshell2002

Most recent project for the baby.....I'm glad bishops tend to fit for 2 years since they take a while to make. 





ENABLER Alert

Carla C has released a new baby girl top/ dress pattern that is bishop style without the smocking and it has a place for embroidery where the smocking usually goes......and even better.....its currently on sale in her etsy shop.

I am not Carla and I do not monetarily benefit in any way for this message.

I may have to break my no buy challenge for this one


----------



## ABCastillo

Meshell2002 said:


> Most recent project for the baby.....I'm glad bishops tend to fit for 2 years since they take a while to make.
> 
> http://s772.photobucket.com/user/Meshell2002/media/IMG_6045_zpsb8c9cad2.jpg.html
> 
> ENABLER Alert



This dress looks beautiful. Love it!


----------



## disneychic2

Iloveeliot said:


> Hi. I am new fairly new here (I gave to the Big Give years ago). I just got it in my head today that I want to learn to applique. I can barely use my sewing machine so I don't know how doable it will be. I looked at Heathersue's tutorial but I have a ton of questions. I don't know what kind of needle I need, what kind of fabric to use for the applique, what kind of fabric to put the applique on. How to center things, etc. I get lost in the details. lol.  I'm wanting to start with  a onsie or baby shirt. I'm totally overwhelmed. Can someone tell me if I'm biting off more than I can chew? Any advice? I'm scared to just jump in but I love so many appliqued baby things I see. I don't have an emboidery machine but I do have a computerized machine..I think that is what you call it. Help! Thank you



Welcome! I use an embroidery machine, so can't help you with the hand appliqué questions. Sorry. Youtube is your friend for most anything.  Good luck to you!



goteamwood said:


> Finally finished up these outfits today, which I don't think could have turned out more like I had envisioned. Not something I am eager to make again, bit since I managed to come up with two occasions to wear them, it is a bonus. But all this cuteness is totally worth it.



Oh Jen, those are amazing! I know there was so much work to them, but they are absolutely stunning! Glad they will be wearing them more than once. Couldn't those be their outfits of MNSSHP?



ColonelHathi said:


> I posted this "Grace" dress (from YCMT) a while back that I made for DN1, but I just received a picture of it modeled today.  She's such a sweetie I wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe by posting the above it will inspire me to finish up DD's princess dress out of the same pattern?
> 
> Happy Friday!



What a cutie and that dress is adorable on her! Thanks for sharing.



3pletprincesses said:


> I lurk... I lurk a lot and wish I had as mush talent as all of you. I did a few dresses for my girls last year but nothing comparable to what you all post. would you mind me joining your little group? I'll need opinions along the way as I would like to make 2-3 dresses for each of my DDs. oh did I say that we were visiting the Mouse in October  I see lots of sleepless nights in my crystal ball
> 
> WOW just wow! you did an amazing job



Welcome! Of course you can join our group! We would love to see anything you make, Disney or not. And whenever you have a question, there's bound to be someone who can answer it.



3pletprincesses said:


> This is one of the dresses that I made last year. As you see, it's very simple



Very cute x 3!!! The dress and the young ladies! Nothing wrong with simple either! Thanks for sharing.



Tigger1221 said:


> I see there are some new people her. I just want to say you can do it. I had never sewn before. When I had DD I wanted to make her the cute things I kept seeing so I convinced my mom to get and embroidery machine (she can sew). We now have the original one she bought and a 10 needle. I have learned so much. I still am learning but can do a lot. Oh and the first things I did were onsies and baby stuff. Now I want to try the dresses and stuff. We haven't even had the original machine a year yet and we have made so much stuff!
> 
> Here's a photo of what I did before our April trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> We also made DD's 4th of July Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]



Everything looks fantastic! You and your mom have really become quite good at this! I'm sure you're an inspiration to other newbies. Thanks so much for sharing the outfits and your cute little girl!



4HppyCamprs said:


> Finally got it posted  Fabric done two way. There are bloomers in the large cat print to match either dress



Very cute! I love cats. And what a great idea to do these two ways. Great job!



Iloveeliot said:


> Hi. I just want to thank everyone for their comments, support, and links to help me get started with appliqué!   I got some basic things to get started and now I need to just jump in and try it. I'm a perfectionist which keeps me from starting things. After seeing what an embroidery machine can do it is pretty tempting but for now I  will have to stick with the machine I have. I was wondering how easy or hard it is to embroider a name with a regular sewing machine. It does have a satin stitch. I need to just bite the bullet and try this.



Okay, get some scrap fabric and start playing around with your machine. It won't bite, and you'll be surprised how easy things are once you dig in.  Go on. Give yourself permission to experiment and have some fun!!



ABCastillo said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking but thought I might join in! I love to sew all things disney for my kids and I love what you guys have done!
> 
> I've currently got planned a tinker bell and belle dress for dd and jake (disney jr.) and Prince Charming for ds.
> 
> We will be in Disney world in January!



Welcome! You have some time before your trip, but it really goes quickly, so there's nothing wrong with getting a jump on things. (says the worlds biggest procrastinator!) Be sure to post pictures of what you make.



squirrel said:


> I've been trying to finish one dress each week.  It's been hard to do with the temperatures we have been having.  My computer/sewing room is like a sauna.
> 
> Here are two more dress for the oldest niece (she is getting more since she doesn't have any from previous years that fit).
> 
> A flower print Circle Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch Dress - she still loves him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back the Princess and the Frog dress I made 2 yrs ago, as it doesn't fit my niece anymore



I love everything, but that flower print circle dress is my favorite! What pattern did you use and is that a knit fabric? I must make that!! Great job!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Very cute dresses!!!
> 
> 
> Not Disney, but had to share. Found this online and had to try. My daughter loves the minions and says beee doooo beeeee dooo, everytime she sees them. I also made her a minion outfit, but will post that later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit......
> Found the photo. Also have one of the skirt I made for the zoo.



Oh gosh, those Minions are so cute! They also look very yummy! And the outfits are beautiful. Great job!



pyrxtc said:


> Still on page 53, haven't quite caught up after the move.
> 
> So, I am now in Texas and still unpacking in my week 3 but the house is coming together and my sewing room looks great. I may actually get to use it this week since I finally found my iron and most everything is unpacked and put away. I need to make curtains for my boys bedrooms and for my sewing room. So much to do and trying to catch up on here but it's been crazy. Got a headache two nights ago and tried to sleep it off but it didn't work so yesterday I took a Maxalt, migraine med that usually works great, and it didn't work all the way so this morning I just took 2 Excedrin and will probably follow it with another Maxalt later after my DH leave for CA. It knocks me out so and I don't want to miss him leaving.
> 
> Can't wait to start sewing again and see what you all made while I was away. I've seen some really cute stuff so far. Still on page 53, so I am about a month behind but now that my computer is set up, hopefully I can catch up quick.



I was just thinking about you recently and wondered how the move went. Good to see you back, and hopefully you'll be back to sewing again real soon. Hope the headaches go away.



Meshell2002 said:


> Most recent project for the baby.....I'm glad bishops tend to fit for 2 years since they take a while to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENABLER Alert
> 
> Carla C has released a new baby girl top/ dress pattern that is bishop style without the smocking and it has a place for embroidery where the smocking usually goes......and even better.....its currently on sale in her etsy shop.
> 
> I am not Carla and I do not monetarily benefit in any way for this message.
> 
> I may have to break my no buy challenge for this one



Oh, I love that outfit for your little one! You did a wonderful job on it. I will, of course, have to run right over to Carla C's shop to check out the new pattern. Thanks! I think!


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

I got one checked off the list.  Minnie Mouse dress:









Now I am struggling with deciding what to do next.  I need to go in, clean up the fabric scraps, print a new pattern and get to work but I always hit a lull after finishing one.  Anyone else have this trouble?


----------



## ericasatx

I know I have seen it on here before but I can't seem to find it. Where do most of you buy your thread for embroidery machines. My mom just bought her first embroidery machine and is needing thread. I remember reading on here about online stores with starter collections. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## PurpleEars

Sorry I was MIA for a few days as I was busy with a bunch of things with my family, some of which really raised my blood pressure! 



goteamwood said:


> And on the embroidery machine debacle: I have all but shut down my business. I have a couple things listed on etsy, though not much. And I decided to do custom orders for friends/family/previous customers, but I cannot operate a business using a machine that I cannot get support for. I have filed two complaints with Brother, the BBB and now the state's Atty general consumer fraud devision. My machine has worked less than 2 months of the 4 I have had it. The place refuses to fix it because they say it is not broken. I have my PE770 which thankfully I never got around to selling, and have been getting by with that, though I can't in good conscious run a business off that machine knowing that if something happens to it that the only place within 50 miles is o awful. I have shed A LOT of tears over this and have daily headaches from the stress. It is just not worth it. I really wanted the larger hoop for projects for my kids' WDW outfits, but I guess that is not in the cards. Sadly, until something is resolved and I either get it refunded or replaced, I keep having to make payments on it, since I don't want to ruin my credit over this. And it is boxed up in the hallway where it has been most of the past two months.



So sorry to hear about your ongoing saga with the embroidery machine. I hope you will get a satisfactory resolution to your problems. I would be happy to help you out with your kids' outfits if you want something with larger embroidery on them.



goteamwood said:


> We're back "home" in Illinois now, the Ren Faire is at the Wisconsin/IL border. (Colorado will always be home to me, but I live here.) It was super hot, my kids had their pirate hats on for the first hour, but they are polyester foam and both kids were soaked with sweat so they went hat-free the rest of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to Twinsdays in Twinsburg OH. We have gone every year since my boys were 9 months old. We sort of happened upon it the first year, we drove to Philly for a wedding and needed and half-way point, turned out to be that weekend. Had so much fun that we have gone back every year. It really is a lot of fun and the parade is great people watching. Everyone we have met there has been wonderful and I think it is great for my boys to see twins celebrated instead of weird. (of course they think it is totally normal to have two babies at once since nearly all their playmates are twins.)
> 
> I am not willing to totally give up my business since I really do enjoy it and it is my "break" from the daily grind of wrangling toddlers but I can't handle the stress right now. Plus I have just over 3 months to make a million outfits for our trip!



Your boys look super cute!



GS for life said:


> Finally finish the youngest one's outfits.  She will have more than she needs.  Next I have to tackle that dreaded shirt for the oldest.  I tried one pattern and failed with the collar.  On to the new one, but still using cheap practice fabric.  Hopefully I can up load these pictures.  I don't think the light is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



They look great! I can't wait to see what you make for your older daugther.



Iloveeliot said:


> Hi. I am new fairly new here (I gave to the Big Give years ago). I just got it in my head today that I want to learn to applique. I can barely use my sewing machine so I don't know how doable it will be. I looked at Heathersue's tutorial but I have a ton of questions. I don't know what kind of needle I need, what kind of fabric to use for the applique, what kind of fabric to put the applique on. How to center things, etc. I get lost in the details. lol.  I'm wanting to start with  a onsie or baby shirt. I'm totally overwhelmed. Can someone tell me if I'm biting off more than I can chew? Any advice? I'm scared to just jump in but I love so many appliqued baby things I see. I don't have an emboidery machine but I do have a computerized machine..I think that is what you call it. Help! Thank you



Welcome back! Doing applique "by hand" is actually quite easy. Just make sure you use stabilizer on the back and use heat n bond for the fabric pieces before stitching them on. If you have a variable speed option, set it to the slowest setting until you get a hang of doing the satin stitch around the fabric pieces. 



billyvmom said:


> Hi
> I am a mom of 3 and in the past few months have gotten into customs.
> We have a upcoming trip in September. I have met some great people in Facebook through the customs groups and launches. Unfortunately for my wallet I don't see at all but, am considering taking a few classes to try to learn.



Welcome! A number of us did not sew until we join the group and many were making beautiful outfits in no time! I am sure you will do just fine!



goteamwood said:


> Finally finished up these outfits today, which I don't think could have turned out more like I had envisioned. Not something I am eager to make again, bit since I managed to come up with two occasions to wear them, it is a bonus. But all this cuteness is totally worth it.



They are the cutest Prince Charming I have ever seen!



ColonelHathi said:


> I posted this "Grace" dress (from YCMT) a while back that I made for DN1, but I just received a picture of it modeled today.  She's such a sweetie I wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe by posting the above it will inspire me to finish up DD's princess dress out of the same pattern?
> 
> Happy Friday!



The dress looks gorgeous and the model is so cute!



forgotmyname said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I used to be a member here when my daughter Tori was going on her wish trip and with everything that was going on with her illness I lost touch. I wanted to get back in touch with you ladies because I really enjoyed talking with you and I love seeing all of your creative ideas!
> 
> I've started an etsy business and it is slowly doing ok. More importantly, it lets me be here with Tori, although we are hopeful that she will be starting second grade in the fall!!!
> 
> So hello again! Oh, a quick question because I know a lot of you have the PE770. Each time I use the machine, it leaves tiny brown spots which I think must be oil? I have had to use a layer of stabilizer on top to protect the shirts, but then sometimes the stabilizer gets caught in the thread and looks messy.
> 
> Anyone know what is going on??



Welcome back! I am glad that Tori is doing reasonably well. I can't help you with the embroidery machine question but hopefully someone else will!



3pletprincesses said:


> I lurk... I lurk a lot and wish I had as mush talent as all of you. I did a few dresses for my girls last year but nothing comparable to what you all post. would you mind me joining your little group? I'll need opinions along the way as I would like to make 2-3 dresses for each of my DDs. oh did I say that we were visiting the Mouse in October. I see lots of sleepless nights in my crystal ball
> 
> This is one of the dresses that I made last year. As you see, it's very simple



Welcome! The dresses you made looked great! In reality, many custom outfits are quite simple, so I am sure you can make beautiful dresses for your girls for your trip!



Tigger1221 said:


> I see there are some new people her. I just want to say you can do it. I had never sewn before. When I had DD I wanted to make her the cute things I kept seeing so I convinced my mom to get and embroidery machine (she can sew). We now have the original one she bought and a 10 needle. I have learned so much. I still am learning but can do a lot. Oh and the first things I did were onsies and baby stuff. Now I want to try the dresses and stuff. We haven't even had the original machine a year yet and we have made so much stuff!
> 
> Here's a photo of what I did before our April trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> We also made DD's 4th of July Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]



Looks like you had a good collection of outfits for your trip. Your daugther looks super cute with that outfit!



4HppyCamprs said:


> Finally got it posted. Fabric done two way. There are bloomers in the large cat print to match either dress



Cute cute cute!



scrap_heaven said:


> *Let's have some fun!!!​*
> *WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???*
> 
> *When is your trip?*
> 
> *Who are you sewing for on this trip?*



Oh that sounds like a fun idea, let me see...

On my to do list:
- Epcot World Showcase skirt, ankle length (done)
- Disney themed Easy Fit pants (have to figure out what the theme is!)
- Sweater or a sweat shirt
- new blouses?
- polos for DH?
- something Christmas themed

On my "recycle" list:
- Minnie inspired Rosetta bag
- Minnie inspired Jamie dress
- Minnie inspired Rebecca dress
- "Retro Mickey" Jamie dress
- DH's polos

When is our trip:
December 2013 - quite a few days of our trip overlaps Nini's AND we are staying at the same resort!

Who am I sewing for:
DH and I



ABCastillo said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking but thought I might join in! I love to sew all things disney for my kids and I love what you guys have done!
> 
> I've currently got planned a tinker bell and belle dress for dd and jake (disney jr.) and Prince Charming for ds.
> 
> We will be in Disney world in January!



Welcome! I look forward to seeing pictures of your projects!



squirrel said:


> I've been trying to finish one dress each week.  It's been hard to do with the temperatures we have been having.  My computer/sewing room is like a sauna.
> 
> Here are two more dress for the oldest niece (she is getting more since she doesn't have any from previous years that fit).
> 
> A flower print Circle Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch Dress - she still loves him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back the Princess and the Frog dress I made 2 yrs ago, as it doesn't fit my niece anymore



The dresses look great! I can't wait to see pictures of this week's project!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Not Disney, but had to share. Found this online and had to try. My daughter loves the minions and says beee doooo beeeee dooo, everytime she sees them. I also made her a minion outfit, but will post that later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit......
> Found the photo. Also have one of the skirt I made for the zoo.



Neat idea for the cupcakes! The outfits look beautiful!



pyrxtc said:


> Still on page 53, haven't quite caught up after the move.
> 
> So, I am now in Texas and still unpacking in my week 3 but the house is coming together and my sewing room looks great. I may actually get to use it this week since I finally found my iron and most everything is unpacked and put away. I need to make curtains for my boys bedrooms and for my sewing room. So much to do and trying to catch up on here but it's been crazy. Got a headache two nights ago and tried to sleep it off but it didn't work so yesterday I took a Maxalt, migraine med that usually works great, and it didn't work all the way so this morning I just took 2 Excedrin and will probably follow it with another Maxalt later after my DH leave for CA. It knocks me out so and I don't want to miss him leaving.
> 
> Can't wait to start sewing again and see what you all made while I was away. I've seen some really cute stuff so far. Still on page 53, so I am about a month behind but now that my computer is set up, hopefully I can catch up quick.



Welcome back! I hope the move went smoothly for you and your migraine will improve quickly!



familyabgar said:


> This is my first post in this thread!  My mom brought me her sewing machine (older than me--I'm almost 30) and re-taught me how to thread it, etc., last night.  I practiced some stitches and am eager to keep practicing.  For that reason, my answer is very modest.
> 
> To do:  At least 1 custom dress--thinking of doing a circle skirt out of a tshirt knit onto a tank that I'll hopefully add embellishment to.  I'd also like to add a 2nd dress with ruffles.
> 
> When: Not until May 2014, so I have lots of time!
> 
> Who:  My DD who will be 2 years 11 months 2 weeks old when we travel (Free before she's 3!!!!!).
> 
> Thanks to you all for the very informative thread.  I've been lurking awhile and was inspired to begin, in part, by your collective work.



Welcome! I am sure the outfits that you make will look lovely. Just a word of caution though: knits can be difficult to work with because of the stretch. Also, please make sure you use ball point needles for knits.



Meshell2002 said:


> Most recent project for the baby.....I'm glad bishops tend to fit for 2 years since they take a while to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENABLER Alert
> 
> Carla C has released a new baby girl top/ dress pattern that is bishop style without the smocking and it has a place for embroidery where the smocking usually goes......and even better.....its currently on sale in her etsy shop.
> 
> I am not Carla and I do not monetarily benefit in any way for this message.
> 
> I may have to break my no buy challenge for this one



This dress looks beautiful! I suppose it is a good thing it does not come in an adult size or else I would be tempted to buy!



Maggie at the Fort said:


> I got one checked off the list.  Minnie Mouse dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am struggling with deciding what to do next.  I need to go in, clean up the fabric scraps, print a new pattern and get to work but I always hit a lull after finishing one.  Anyone else have this trouble?



The dress looks great! Yes I get the "post project blues" sometimes. I take a short break (like a day) and start looking for ideas for the next project.



ericasatx said:


> I know I have seen it on here before but I can't seem to find it. Where do most of you buy your thread for embroidery machines. My mom just bought her first embroidery machine and is needing thread. I remember reading on here about online stores with starter collections. Anyone have any recommendations?



Welcome! I purchased mine from Marathon Threads. I also use their stabilizer (I buy them in the huge rolls) and they have worked really well.


----------



## goteamwood

A quick post to share a couple fun things: 
Finished up this Alice in Wonderland dress, which is the Carla C Precious dress w/ a pinafore of my own frankenstein-ing. It's a combination of the precious apron, the front half of the simply sweet and a whole lotta luck.









I borrowed a friend's daughter, since the little girl this is going to isn't local, and my sons rejected trying it on saying, "Um, I don't think Alice in Wonderland is good for me, I am not a girl."

And, as a backup for the Twinsdays day I made 1 of 2 Prince Charming t-shirts so they don't roast in the coats. This is our 4th twinsdays fest and it has never failed to be a million degrees that weekend in Ohio.





And we hit 99 days today so we made a countdown calendar after dinner. I numbered the squares 99-1 and they got to stick a million stickers on, which is toddler heaven.



Now, back to my 99 projects... Oh and a friend dropped by a stack of blank shirts to make for her 3 kids trip in Sept. It's only 9 shirts so not much in the scheme of our trip


----------



## ABCastillo

goteamwood said:


> And, as a backup for the Twinsdays day I made 1 of 2 Prince Charming t-shirts so they don't roast in the coats. This is our 4th twinsdays fest and it has never failed to be a million degrees that weekend in Ohio.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9356073870/http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9356075618/



Love the little prince appliqué!


----------



## nannye

TO DO LIST

oh man it's endless, 
Belle, hoop dee doo, classic Minnie, drizella, are all done. 
I need a shirt for Chef Mickey and AK
and other outfits planned are dumbo, tusker, Hollywood studios, epcot showcase, fab 5, pink Cinderella, wishes, and princess skirt and more.


----------



## nannye

Here are a couple pics of V's customs that are DONE. 

A dress for Hoop Dee Doo! the dress ended up being too short (despite following the pattern) so we added a ruffle to the bottom. The blue doesn't match exactly but it works. 
I'm going back and forth on adding an applique to this one, I'm not really sure. It's pretty "busy". 
My mom made this one on her own. I've been so busy I haven't been able to devote the time that I need to. 





This is a Belle inspired dress. My mom made this one too, all on her own. It was a pain she says. The sleeves didn't turn out right, I'm not really sure why, but we are having to modify a bit and make it 1 strap since the upper arm strap is too tight. I keep wondering if this one needs "something"  The fabric is a yellow damask. I wasn't sure about it but it turned out really pretty. It looked weird until we put a hoop skirt under it. 




This is V's classic Minnie dress. It should be for our MK day. My mom made this one mostly, but I did the applique. The applique took HOURS! It was a 5x7 applique that Loree sized down to a 4x4 for me since it was too big and it was hard to do. some parts were so tiny and the material frayed a lot. 







Last one is V's Drizella dress. Janet made this one for V and its perfect. It is for dinner at Park Fare. V is so excited. She gasped when she saw it!


----------



## Iloveeliot

Today I finally found the courage to try to familiarize myself with my machine a bit more. Lowered the feed dogs and now they won't go back up again. Also my satin stitch doesn't look like a nice clean satin stitch (I used stabilizer). Debating if I should call Baby Lock to try to find out why the feed dogs won't go back up and why my satin stitch isn't pretty or if I should just give up on sewing. I'm not having much luck so far. Any words of encouragement? Wish I could afford to take classes but that isn't possible right now. I did heat bond an appliqué shape on to my fabric and that part worked.  Hmm. I am loving all of the photos you are all sharing of your gorgeous creations! I really want to learn to sew and appliqué like you guys. I'm a perfectionist so if something doesn't go 100% the way it should I have trouble sticking with it. I want perfection from the beginning or I feel like I'm not good enough and I'm fooling myself by trying. Any suggestions? Thank you all soooooo much! (Keep sharing your creations, if I hadn't seen them all I would have quit already. Seeing your talent is making me want to try to figure this out!)


----------



## squirrel

disneychic2, the fabric is a cotton/cotton blend (I'm not really sure) that was purchased at a second hand store and was not a sheet but a shower curtain.  I know you are all laughing right now.  It didn't feel any different than any of the cotton/cotton blends I have been using and I loved the print so I bought it.  Since it was wider than most of the fabric I buy I didn't have to do two half circles to make it.  The pattern is my own version of the Simply Sweet (I like making my own patterns) and then I attached a circle skirt to it.

Lots of beautiful things posted.  Just too warm in the computer room to read through everything.  It's got to be close to 30 degrees C up in here.  I hope the weather does cool down this weekend or I won't be able to complete another dress.

I have at least 5 more dresses that I plan to get done and material for more if I have time.

Trip is Sept.9th-21 DCL and then DL/DCA

Sewing for my nieces-9 (almost 10) and 7

Next dress is another green checkered dress with a Marie silhouette.

I also need to make a FE (Fish Extender) for exchanging gifts on the cruise and I'm cutting out fabric for gifts for the kids (I don't think any of the FE families are on here but just in case I don't want to tell what it is I'm making) and my mom says she will help sew (I just have a feeling I'm going to end up doing it).

As for applique, don't worry too much.  I made my niece a Stitch on a T-shirt without a ball tipped needle (I didn't even have an embroidery needle) or the proper thread.  I believe it still looks fine after 2 yrs.  I started just taking fabric that had a character on it and cutting it out a little larger and then did the satin stitch around it (no layering).  It does get easier the more you do it.  I was worried about the little tuffs of hair on Stitch but it turned out okay.


----------



## ABCastillo

nannye said:


> Here are a couple pics of V's customs that are DONE.
> 
> A dress for Hoop Dee Doo! the dress ended up being too short (despite following the pattern) so we added a ruffle to the bottom. The blue doesn't match exactly but it works.
> I'm going back and forth on adding an applique to this one, I'm not really sure. It's pretty "busy".
> My mom made this one on her own. I've been so busy I haven't been able to devote the time that I need to.
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0696_zps0fa68dc7.jpg.html
> 
> This is a Belle inspired dress. My mom made this one too, all on her own. It was a pain she says. The sleeves didn't turn out right, I'm not really sure why, but we are having to modify a bit and make it 1 strap since the upper arm strap is too tight. I keep wondering if this one needs "something"  The fabric is a yellow damask. I wasn't sure about it but it turned out really pretty. It looked weird until we put a hoop skirt under it.
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0691_zps689f9baa.jpg.html
> 
> This is V's classic Minnie dress. It should be for our MK day. My mom made this one mostly, but I did the applique. The applique took HOURS! It was a 5x7 applique that Loree sized down to a 4x4 for me since it was too big and it was hard to do. some parts were so tiny and the material frayed a lot.
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0697_zpsecd3142b.jpg.html
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0698_zps58349eef.jpg.html
> 
> Last one is V's Drizella dress. Janet made this one for V and its perfect. It is for dinner at Park Fare. V is so excited. She gasped when she saw it!
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0695_zps23a6f88b.jpg.html



Love the dress for hoop de doo! That's perfect and the ruffle looks great. 

Love them all!


----------



## ABCastillo

Iloveeliot said:


> Today I finally found the courage to try to familiarize myself with my machine a bit more. Lowered the feed dogs and now they won't go back up again. Also my satin stitch doesn't look like a nice clean satin stitch (I used stabilizer). Debating if I should call Baby Lock to try to find out why the feed dogs won't go back up and why my satin stitch isn't pretty or if I should just give up on sewing. I'm not having much luck so far. Any words of encouragement? Wish I could afford to take classes but that isn't possible right now. I did heat bond an appliqué shape on to my fabric and that part worked.  Hmm. I am loving all of the photos you are all sharing of your gorgeous creations! I really want to learn to sew and appliqué like you guys. I'm a perfectionist so if something doesn't go 100% the way it should I have trouble sticking with it. I want perfection from the beginning or I feel like I'm not good enough and I'm fooling myself by trying. Any suggestions? Thank you all soooooo much! (Keep sharing your creations, if I hadn't seen them all I would have quit already. Seeing your talent is making me want to try to figure this out!)



Sometimes when a project (or machine) is just not cooperating its best to leave it alone for a while and come back tomorrow. I can't tell you the number of times my serger has made me angry with thread breaking, loops everywhere and needles bent only to find out that in accidentally hit a dial along the way. But it gets easier as you learn how to troubleshoot patterns, material and machines! And so much more fun! Stick with it! You can do it! Check the web for blogs or you tube videos on you machine. They can be super helpful! Another great resource might be your local fabric shop. The staff are usually eager to help anyone really. I worked at a fabric shop in HS and we were always willing to help people.


----------



## disneychic2

Maggie at the Fort said:


> I got one checked off the list.  Minnie Mouse dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am struggling with deciding what to do next.  I need to go in, clean up the fabric scraps, print a new pattern and get to work but I always hit a lull after finishing one.  Anyone else have this trouble?



What a cute dress and model! Nice job! Sometimes I cut out several outfits at once and then it seems easier to go to the next one after finishing a project. My trouble is getting started in the first place. But that's what I'm doing today. I have all my patterns and fabric spread out and will be cutting all morning. Again, really great job. Now, go start your next project!



ericasatx said:


> I know I have seen it on here before but I can't seem to find it. Where do most of you buy your thread for embroidery machines. My mom just bought her first embroidery machine and is needing thread. I remember reading on here about online stores with starter collections. Anyone have any recommendations?



I see Flora already answered. I was going to suggest Marathon as well. When I got started, I just went to JoAnn's and got a few spools. I couldn't wait to get started!



goteamwood said:


> A quick post to share a couple fun things:
> Finished up this Alice in Wonderland dress, which is the Carla C Precious dress w/ a pinafore of my own frankenstein-ing. It's a combination of the precious apron, the front half of the simply sweet and a whole lotta luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I borrowed a friend's daughter, since the little girl this is going to isn't local, and my sons rejected trying it on saying, "Um, I don't think Alice in Wonderland is good for me, I am not a girl."
> 
> And, as a backup for the Twinsdays day I made 1 of 2 Prince Charming t-shirts so they don't roast in the coats. This is our 4th twinsdays fest and it has never failed to be a million degrees that weekend in Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we hit 99 days today so we made a countdown calendar after dinner. I numbered the squares 99-1 and they got to stick a million stickers on, which is toddler heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to my 99 projects... Oh and a friend dropped by a stack of blank shirts to make for her 3 kids trip in Sept. It's only 9 shirts so not much in the scheme of our trip



I have been planning to make an Alice in Wonderland for my DGD for over a year! Yours is so cute! I had to laugh at "borrowing" a neighbor girl. Your boys are already understanding what is manly! My DGS would never try anything on like that either!

Love those back-up t-shirts! I think it's a great idea to be so prepared. Ohio weather is very unpredictable. But I do hope they can wear those little jackets since you worked so hard on them.

Love the countdown you and the boys created. That will help with the "is it time yet?" queries!

Haha..."only" 9 shirts... You crack me up!



nannye said:


> Here are a couple pics of V's customs that are DONE.
> 
> A dress for Hoop Dee Doo! the dress ended up being too short (despite following the pattern) so we added a ruffle to the bottom. The blue doesn't match exactly but it works.
> I'm going back and forth on adding an applique to this one, I'm not really sure. It's pretty "busy".
> My mom made this one on her own. I've been so busy I haven't been able to devote the time that I need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Belle inspired dress. My mom made this one too, all on her own. It was a pain she says. The sleeves didn't turn out right, I'm not really sure why, but we are having to modify a bit and make it 1 strap since the upper arm strap is too tight. I keep wondering if this one needs "something"  The fabric is a yellow damask. I wasn't sure about it but it turned out really pretty. It looked weird until we put a hoop skirt under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is V's classic Minnie dress. It should be for our MK day. My mom made this one mostly, but I did the applique. The applique took HOURS! It was a 5x7 applique that Loree sized down to a 4x4 for me since it was too big and it was hard to do. some parts were so tiny and the material frayed a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one is V's Drizella dress. Janet made this one for V and its perfect. It is for dinner at Park Fare. V is so excited. She gasped when she saw it!



Love the Hoop Dee Doo outfit just as is. No need for anything else added. And I think the ruffle does go with it.

All the outfits are super cute as is V! I don't think there's a nanny on the planet who goes to as much trouble for their charge as you do. I hope you are appreciated! I know you love doing it and you obviously love V, but what you do is special!



Iloveeliot said:


> Today I finally found the courage to try to familiarize myself with my machine a bit more. Lowered the feed dogs and now they won't go back up again. Also my satin stitch doesn't look like a nice clean satin stitch (I used stabilizer). Debating if I should call Baby Lock to try to find out why the feed dogs won't go back up and why my satin stitch isn't pretty or if I should just give up on sewing. I'm not having much luck so far. Any words of encouragement? Wish I could afford to take classes but that isn't possible right now. I did heat bond an appliqué shape on to my fabric and that part worked.  Hmm. I am loving all of the photos you are all sharing of your gorgeous creations! I really want to learn to sew and appliqué like you guys. I'm a perfectionist so if something doesn't go 100% the way it should I have trouble sticking with it. I want perfection from the beginning or I feel like I'm not good enough and I'm fooling myself by trying. Any suggestions? Thank you all soooooo much! (Keep sharing your creations, if I hadn't seen them all I would have quit already. Seeing your talent is making me want to try to figure this out!)



I used to feel the same way. Then one day I had an epiphany: Did I think I was so very special and so much smarter and more skilled that I could just immediately do what others (my mom) took years to perfect? When I looked at it that way, it seemed silly and all of a sudden I could allow myself to try and fail until I could master something. In that regard, failure was success in that I was progressing. Does that make sense? I want to encourage you to keep trying. The reward will far out-shaddow the frustration. Give yourself a break and enjoy the process. Hope this helps! Good luck!



squirrel said:


> disneychic2, the fabric is a cotton/cotton blend (I'm not really sure) that was purchased at a second hand store and was not a sheet but a shower curtain.  I know you are all laughing right now.  It didn't feel any different than any of the cotton/cotton blends I have been using and I loved the print so I bought it.  Since it was wider than most of the fabric I buy I didn't have to do two half circles to make it.  The pattern is my own version of the Simply Sweet (I like making my own patterns) and then I attached a circle skirt to it.
> 
> Lots of beautiful things posted.  Just too warm in the computer room to read through everything.  It's got to be close to 30 degrees C up in here.  I hope the weather does cool down this weekend or I won't be able to complete another dress.
> 
> I have at least 5 more dresses that I plan to get done and material for more if I have time.
> 
> Trip is Sept.9th-21 DCL and then DL/DCA
> 
> Sewing for my nieces-9 (almost 10) and 7
> 
> Next dress is another green checkered dress with a Marie silhouette.
> 
> I also need to make a FE (Fish Extender) for exchanging gifts on the cruise and I'm cutting out fabric for gifts for the kids (I don't think any of the FE families are on here but just in case I don't want to tell what it is I'm making) and my mom says she will help sew (I just have a feeling I'm going to end up doing it).
> 
> As for applique, don't worry too much.  I made my niece a Stitch on a T-shirt without a ball tipped needle (I didn't even have an embroidery needle) or the proper thread.  I believe it still looks fine after 2 yrs.  I started just taking fabric that had a character on it and cutting it out a little larger and then did the satin stitch around it (no layering).  It does get easier the more you do it.  I was worried about the little tuffs of hair on Stitch but it turned out okay.



Thanks for letting me know about the pattern and fabric. I say, find the fabric wherever you can. I never would have thought shower curtain! It is beautiful! 

I hope the weather does cool down so you can get your sewing done. My machine is in our finished basement where it's nice and cool. I sometimes even start out wearing a sweater! 

I have never been on a cruise, but I have heard the term fish extender and always wondered how that worked. What does it look like? how do you know how many items to make? I guess I just don't know anything about it.  Also, is this just on Disney cruises, or all of them?


----------



## babynala

Sorry I am so far behind.  I reinstalled my computer and that kept me off-line for a few days.  Also, I lost my quotes.  

Welcome to all the new folks who are joining in and posting!



goteamwood said:


> Finally finished up these outfits today, which I don't think could have turned out more like I had envisioned. Not something I am eager to make again, bit since I managed to come up with two occasions to wear them, it is a bonus. But all this cuteness is totally worth it.


Oh my, I absolutely love these.  So much cuteness it is totally worth it.  I think you saved money on that design because buying all those buttons would have probably been more, plus you can use it again.  


ColonelHathi said:


> I posted this "Grace" dress (from YCMT) a while back that I made for DN1, but I just received a picture of it modeled today.  She's such a sweetie I wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe by posting the above it will inspire me to finish up DD's princess dress out of the same pattern?
> 
> Happy Friday!


I really liked this dress when you made it but seeing on that little cutie just makes it better!!  Great job.



3pletprincesses said:


> This is one of the dresses that I made last year. As you see, it's very simple


Your girls are adorable.  These dresses are very nice.  Having to make everything in triplicate must be time consuming.



Tigger1221 said:


> I see there are some new people her. I just want to say you can do it. I had never sewn before. When I had DD I wanted to make her the cute things I kept seeing so I convinced my mom to get and embroidery machine (she can sew). We now have the original one she bought and a 10 needle. I have learned so much. I still am learning but can do a lot. Oh and the first things I did were onsies and baby stuff. Now I want to try the dresses and stuff. We haven't even had the original machine a year yet and we have made so much stuff!
> 
> Here's a photo of what I did before our April trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


YIKES, that is so much stuff.  I bet you guys looked great in April.  I also love your DD's 4th outfit.  



4HppyCamprs said:


> Finally got it posted  Fabric done two way. There are bloomers in the large cat print to match either dress


These dresses are cute, I really like that pattern.  Great idea to make the matching bloomers for either dress.  



Iloveeliot said:


> Hi. I just want to thank everyone for their comments, support, and links to help me get started with appliqué!   I got some basic things to get started and now I need to just jump in and try it. I'm a perfectionist which keeps me from starting things. After seeing what an embroidery machine can do it is pretty tempting but for now I  will have to stick with the machine I have. I was wondering how easy or hard it is to embroider a name with a regular sewing machine. It does have a satin stitch. I need to just bite the bullet and try this.


I think it would be pretty hard to embroider a name on something with a regular machine.  The letters would be so small.  Glad you got the applique figured out, I think you will find you can be very creative with that technique.  



ABCastillo said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking but thought I might join in! I love to sew all things disney for my kids and I love what you guys have done!
> 
> I've currently got planned a tinker bell and belle dress for dd and jake (disney jr.) and Prince Charming for ds.
> 
> We will be in Disney world in January!


Welcome!



sewmess said:


> And apparently I got delete happy, because I swear I answered that I'll be sewing for DH and I, 'cause that's all there is.
> 
> I just made one of those trendy t-shirts with monogramed fabric pocket with some white dots on red fabric from my stash and a block letter from the included alphabets on my machine.  And again, DH has hidden the camera.


Love that shirt idea, I was thinking about doing a Disney themed pocket t for our upcoming trip for me and my DD.  



squirrel said:


> I've been trying to finish one dress each week.  It's been hard to do with the temperatures we have been having.  My computer/sewing room is like a sauna.
> 
> Here are two more dress for the oldest niece (she is getting more since she doesn't have any from previous years that fit).
> 
> A flower print Circle Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back the Princess and the Frog dress I made 2 yrs ago, as it doesn't fit my niece anymore


I think this flower dress is so beautiful.    Stitch looks cool!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Not Disney, but had to share. Found this online and had to try. My daughter loves the minions and says beee doooo beeeee dooo, everytime she sees them. I also made her a minion outfit, but will post that later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit......
> Found the photo. Also have one of the skirt I made for the zoo.


The minion cupcakes look awesome.  Your DD is so cute and I love the sets you made for her.  all those little squares on the skirts must have taken a long time



pyrxtc said:


> Still on page 53, haven't quite caught up after the move.
> 
> So, I am now in Texas and still unpacking in my week 3 but the house is coming together and my sewing room looks great. I may actually get to use it this week since I finally found my iron and most everything is unpacked and put away. I need to make curtains for my boys bedrooms and for my sewing room. So much to do and trying to catch up on here but it's been crazy. Got a headache two nights ago and tried to sleep it off but it didn't work so yesterday I took a Maxalt, migraine med that usually works great, and it didn't work all the way so this morning I just took 2 Excedrin and will probably follow it with another Maxalt later after my DH leave for CA. It knocks me out so and I don't want to miss him leaving.
> 
> Can't wait to start sewing again and see what you all made while I was away. I've seen some really cute stuff so far. Still on page 53, so I am about a month behind but now that my computer is set up, hopefully I can catch up quick.


Yeah!  So glad to hear your move is finished.  Hope you are feeling better.  I am sure things are crazy there but we look forward to "seeing" you when things settle down.   Yippie for having a sewing room!!



Maggie at the Fort said:


> Does anyone know someone who has a Musket Mickey (The old Fort Wilderness mascot) embroidery file?  I have seen one on etsy but it is "sold" and I didn't get a response from the seller.


No, sorry I have never seen that design but it does sound cute.



Meshell2002 said:


> We have a trip coming up in Oct, it is 4 days long......over columbus day, I will mostly sew for DD4, DD 11 months at time of trip, and possibly DS 7 if he will let me. DH & I usually just wear similar colors so we don't have to spend $ on clothes we only wear at WDW.  I'm truly grateful we r going on this trip as we hadn't planned on it but changed our minds cause the kids wanted to go so bad......so that's why it's shorter....we haven't been in almost 2 years....my DH isn't a huge world fan but does like watching the kids and I have fun.  He has been laid off and I want this trip to perk him up a bit.....it is a budget trip moreso than previous ones.
> 
> I haven't decided on what I'm sewing yet but our only ADR is Chef Mickeys.....and my older two love toy story and star wars.


It is nice that you can take a trip to Disney.  I usually try to use my DHs and my old shirts to customize for Disney, since we only wear them once I don't have to spend money on a "new" shirt.  I also used my husband's shirts from his old employer and covered up the logo on the chest.  



familyabgar said:


> This is my first post in this thread!  My mom brought me her sewing machine (older than me--I'm almost 30) and re-taught me how to thread it, etc., last night.  I practiced some stitches and am eager to keep practicing.  For that reason, my answer is very modest.
> 
> To do:  At least 1 custom dress--thinking of doing a circle skirt out of a tshirt knit onto a tank that I'll hopefully add embellishment to.  I'd also like to add a 2nd dress with ruffles.
> 
> When: Not until May 2014, so I have lots of time!
> 
> Who:  My DD who will be 2 years 11 months 2 weeks old when we travel (Free before she's 3!!!!!).
> 
> Thanks to you all for the very informative thread.  I've been lurking awhile and was inspired to begin, in part, by your collective work.


Welcome!  I think that will be fun.  Good timing on your trip!  I was just looking at pictures from our trip when my son was 3 and he had such a great time.  



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Happened to find out that a Disney Live show was going to be in our area next weekend. Any chance someone has made Sofia inspired dresses? I'd love some ideas!!


I have seen a few posted but I don't think on this thread.  Most I have seen are just a simple purple sun dress with embelishments and white trim.  Sorry.



Meshell2002 said:


> Most recent project for the baby.....I'm glad bishops tend to fit for 2 years since they take a while to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENABLER Alert
> 
> Carla C has released a new baby girl top/ dress pattern that is bishop style without the smocking and it has a place for embroidery where the smocking usually goes......and even better.....its currently on sale in her etsy shop.
> 
> I am not Carla and I do not monetarily benefit in any way for this message.
> 
> I may have to break my no buy challenge for this one


This dress you made is amazing.  I really wish my DD was younger so I could make all these cute dresses.  



Maggie at the Fort said:


> I got one checked off the list.  Minnie Mouse dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am struggling with deciding what to do next.  I need to go in, clean up the fabric scraps, print a new pattern and get to work but I always hit a lull after finishing one.  Anyone else have this trouble?


so cute, and I LOVE the shoes.  I have trouble just getting started on the first one so you are a step ahead of me.  



ericasatx said:


> I know I have seen it on here before but I can't seem to find it. Where do most of you buy your thread for embroidery machines. My mom just bought her first embroidery machine and is needing thread. I remember reading on here about online stores with starter collections. Anyone have any recommendations?


I see Flora has suggested Marathon thread.  This is where I got my thread too.  



goteamwood said:


> A quick post to share a couple fun things:
> Finished up this Alice in Wonderland dress, which is the Carla C Precious dress w/ a pinafore of my own frankenstein-ing. It's a combination of the precious apron, the front half of the simply sweet and a whole lotta luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I borrowed a friend's daughter, since the little girl this is going to isn't local, and my sons rejected trying it on saying, "Um, I don't think Alice in Wonderland is good for me, I am not a girl."
> 
> And, as a backup for the Twinsdays day I made 1 of 2 Prince Charming t-shirts so they don't roast in the coats. This is our 4th twinsdays fest and it has never failed to be a million degrees that weekend in Ohio.
> And we hit 99 days today so we made a countdown calendar after dinner. I numbered the squares 99-1 and they got to stick a million stickers on, which is toddler heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to my 99 projects... Oh and a friend dropped by a stack of blank shirts to make for her 3 kids trip in Sept. It's only 9 shirts so not much in the scheme of our trip


The Alice dress is so cute, great job on the pinafore too.  The back up shirts are so cute.  The boys look so happy with their countdown.  What a fun project.

(Con't after I feed my son breakfast)


----------



## babynala

nannye said:


> Here are a couple pics of V's customs that are DONE.
> 
> A dress for Hoop Dee Doo! the dress ended up being too short (despite following the pattern) so we added a ruffle to the bottom. The blue doesn't match exactly but it works.
> I'm going back and forth on adding an applique to this one, I'm not really sure. It's pretty "busy".
> My mom made this one on her own. I've been so busy I haven't been able to devote the time that I need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Belle inspired dress. My mom made this one too, all on her own. It was a pain she says. The sleeves didn't turn out right, I'm not really sure why, but we are having to modify a bit and make it 1 strap since the upper arm strap is too tight. I keep wondering if this one needs "something"  The fabric is a yellow damask. I wasn't sure about it but it turned out really pretty. It looked weird until we put a hoop skirt under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is V's classic Minnie dress. It should be for our MK day. My mom made this one mostly, but I did the applique. The applique took HOURS! It was a 5x7 applique that Loree sized down to a 4x4 for me since it was too big and it was hard to do. some parts were so tiny and the material frayed a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one is V's Drizella dress. Janet made this one for V and its perfect. It is for dinner at Park Fare. V is so excited. She gasped when she saw it!


First off, V looks so much older then from last year's pictures.  I love the HoopDeeDoo Review dress, I think it is perfect.  I would not add an applique because maybe she can wear it again.  If you have time, maybe you could add a dangler on felt with a pin?  The Belle dress is gorgeous, truly amazing.  The dress with Minnie on it is so cute, sorry the applique gave you trouble but it looks fine.  The Drizella dress is perfect, I love Janet's work (I haven't had a chance to catch up on her TR lately but I love seeing her work).  What are you going to wear to 1900 Park Fare?



Iloveeliot said:


> Today I finally found the courage to try to familiarize myself with my machine a bit more. Lowered the feed dogs and now they won't go back up again. Also my satin stitch doesn't look like a nice clean satin stitch (I used stabilizer). Debating if I should call Baby Lock to try to find out why the feed dogs won't go back up and why my satin stitch isn't pretty or if I should just give up on sewing. I'm not having much luck so far. Any words of encouragement? Wish I could afford to take classes but that isn't possible right now. I did heat bond an appliqué shape on to my fabric and that part worked.  Hmm. I am loving all of the photos you are all sharing of your gorgeous creations! I really want to learn to sew and appliqué like you guys. I'm a perfectionist so if something doesn't go 100% the way it should I have trouble sticking with it. I want perfection from the beginning or I feel like I'm not good enough and I'm fooling myself by trying. Any suggestions? Thank you all soooooo much! (Keep sharing your creations, if I hadn't seen them all I would have quit already. Seeing your talent is making me want to try to figure this out!)


Sorry about your feed dogs, my machine did this once but I don't know what fixed it.  I think on my one machine the feed dogs don't come back up until you start sewing again.  Keep up with the sewing.  No one is going to examine your work and see your minor flaws.  Plus, practice makes perfect.  I cringe at some of the things I made at first (especially the applique I did with my regular machine) but looking back at the pictures of the kids wearing the stuff I don't see the mistakes.  I just see them enjoying themselves and remember the fun they had wearing them.  



disneychic2 said:


> I used to feel the same way. Then one day I had an epiphany: Did I think I was so very special and so much smarter and more skilled that I could just immediately do what others (my mom) took years to perfect? When I looked at it that way, it seemed silly and all of a sudden I could allow myself to try and fail until I could master something. In that regard, failure was success in that I was progressing. Does that make sense? I want to encourage you to keep trying. The reward will far out-shaddow the frustration. Give yourself a break and enjoy the process. Hope this helps! Good luck!


What great advice Lois.


----------



## DisneyMom5

nannye said:


> Here are a couple pics of V's customs that are DONE.
> 
> A dress for Hoop Dee Doo! the dress ended up being too short (despite following the pattern) so we added a ruffle to the bottom. The blue doesn't match exactly but it works.
> I'm going back and forth on adding an applique to this one, I'm not really sure. It's pretty "busy".
> My mom made this one on her own. I've been so busy I haven't been able to devote the time that I need to.
> 
> This is a Belle inspired dress. My mom made this one too, all on her own. It was a pain she says. The sleeves didn't turn out right, I'm not really sure why, but we are having to modify a bit and make it 1 strap since the upper arm strap is too tight. I keep wondering if this one needs "something"  The fabric is a yellow damask. I wasn't sure about it but it turned out really pretty. It looked weird until we put a hoop skirt under it.
> 
> This is V's classic Minnie dress. It should be for our MK day. My mom made this one mostly, but I did the applique. The applique took HOURS! It was a 5x7 applique that Loree sized down to a 4x4 for me since it was too big and it was hard to do. some parts were so tiny and the material frayed a lot.
> 
> 
> Last one is V's Drizella dress. Janet made this one for V and its perfect. It is for dinner at Park Fare. V is so excited. She gasped when she saw it!



These are all great.  
I'd leave the HdD dress the way it is.  Super cute!
LOVE the Drizella dress.


----------



## kmann31

I just broke down and bought my first embroidery machine. It is an used older model, but I am still excited!  I purchased a Brothers PE-180D. From my understanding, it sounds like I will need to get PED basic for this, correct?  I am totally new to the embroidery world, but I am very excited to start and join in the fun with all of you!


----------



## juligrl

Hi all!

It's been a while since I've been here so a re-introduction may be necessary.  I'm Julie and I like to glam things up a bit with patchwork and decoupage.  We have a trip to Disney planned for December  - our first in a couple of years!  I can't wait to do some Disney themed decos for this trip!

Here's two of my latest:








I did these for my kids for our trip to the 150th anniversary of the Battle of Gettysburg.  We are huge Civil War nuts and make an annual pilgrimage to Gettysburg for the battle anniversary and an overdose of real-time walking tours.  There was no way we were going to miss the 150th events!  We actually did a week-long vacation and it was amazing!

Here are the Gettysburg shorts AT Gettysburg!


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> Here are a couple pics of V's customs that are DONE.
> 
> A dress for Hoop Dee Doo! the dress ended up being too short (despite following the pattern) so we added a ruffle to the bottom. The blue doesn't match exactly but it works.


It all looks great, I think the navy blue ruffle is perfect and would not have thought anything of it if you hadn't mentioned it. 



Iloveeliot said:


> Today I finally found the courage to try to familiarize myself with my machine a bit more. Lowered the feed dogs and now they won't go back up again. Also my satin stitch doesn't look like a nice clean satin stitch (I used stabilizer). Debating if I should call Baby Lock to try to find out why the feed dogs won't go back up and why my satin stitch isn't pretty or if I should just give up on sewing. I'm not having much luck so far. Any words of encouragement? Wish I could afford to take classes but that isn't possible right now. I did heat bond an appliqué shape on to my fabric and that part worked.  Hmm. I am loving all of the photos you are all sharing of your gorgeous creations! I really want to learn to sew and appliqué like you guys. I'm a perfectionist so if something doesn't go 100% the way it should I have trouble sticking with it. I want perfection from the beginning or I feel like I'm not good enough and I'm fooling myself by trying. Any suggestions? Thank you all soooooo much! (Keep sharing your creations, if I hadn't seen them all I would have quit already. Seeing your talent is making me want to try to figure this out!)


There are TONS of tutorials on youtube that are free. I have also signed up for (and not had time to do) a class on craftsy.com which go on sale a lot. Sign up for their emails and you can probably get the discount codes. I got enrolled in the serger class for $15, it is normally a LOT more. I just haven't had time/energy to actually do it. 



squirrel said:


> I also need to make a FE (Fish Extender) for exchanging gifts on the cruise and I'm cutting out fabric for gifts for the kids (I don't think any of the FE families are on here but just in case I don't want to tell what it is I'm making) and my mom says she will help sew (I just have a feeling I'm going to end up doing it).


There is a free pattern for the fish extender on little lizard king. I have a friend going in sept on a disney cruise so she asked me to make one for her. It doesn't look too terribly difficult.


----------



## Iloveeliot

babynala said:


> First off, V looks so much older then from last year's pictures.  I love the HoopDeeDoo Review dress, I think it is perfect.  I would not add an applique because maybe she can wear it again.  If you have time, maybe you could add a dangler on felt with a pin?  The Belle dress is gorgeous, truly amazing.  The dress with Minnie on it is so cute, sorry the applique gave you trouble but it looks fine.  The Drizella dress is perfect, I love Janet's work (I haven't had a chance to catch up on her TR lately but I love seeing her work).  What are you going to wear to 1900 Park Fare?
> 
> Sorry about your feed dogs, my machine did this once but I don't know what fixed it.  I think on my one machine the feed dogs don't come back up until you start sewing again.  Keep up with the sewing.  No one is going to examine your work and see your minor flaws.  Plus, practice makes perfect.  I cringe at some of the things I made at first (especially the applique I did with my regular machine) but looking back at the pictures of the kids wearing the stuff I don't see the mistakes.  I just see them enjoying themselves and remember the fun they had wearing them.
> 
> What great advice Lois.



Babynala, you fixed my machine! Thank you! When I started sewing the feed dogs came back up! Hurray! I also discovered I just needed to change my stitch size to get my satin stitch to look the way it should. Now I need to figure out how to go around curves. I sewed a curved line but each stitch is slanted. It seems fastest to turn while sewing but I know I read that you should sew a few stitches, stop, raise the presser foot and make a small adjustment. I also read about how to know if your needle should be on the appliqué fabric or the background fabric when turning. Confusing!  I'm so happy my machine is working though! Thank you everyone for your encouragement!

On another note, on a Disney bow site I saw a bow made out of fabric that looks like a map of the Magic Kingdom. I NEED that fabric, though I have no plan in mind. I looked but can't find it. Does anyone know where to find this fabric?

A great big Thanks again!


----------



## NiniMorris

Just a quick drive by!

Mr D is having a short procedure tomorrow to remove some beads that have been stuck in his ear for almost 2 weeks now.  He has to be sedated, since both beads are touching his ear drums and there is a chance of the ear drum tearing when it is removed.  

Since we found out he has to have this done, we have been preparing him for it...and we thought we had done a pretty good job of it...until his pre-op this morning.  He was ok during the appointment, but ever since we have been home  he has insisted I sit and hold him.  He napped for a while and asked more questions, then went back to sleep.  He is currently playing a video game, but refuses to let me leave his sight.  I guess he is a bit more scared than he is letting on.

I am so far behind on my projects I don't even want to think about it!

Nini


----------



## Iloveeliot

NiniMorris said:


> Just a quick drive by!
> 
> Mr D is having a short procedure tomorrow to remove some beads that have been stuck in his ear for almost 2 weeks now.  He has to be sedated, since both beads are touching his ear drums and there is a chance of the ear drum tearing when it is removed.
> 
> Since we found out he has to have this done, we have been preparing him for it...and we thought we had done a pretty good job of it...until his pre-op this morning.  He was ok during the appointment, but ever since we have been home  he has insisted I sit and hold him.  He napped for a while and asked more questions, then went back to sleep.  He is currently playing a video game, but refuses to let me leave his sight.  I guess he is a bit more scared than he is letting on.
> 
> I am so far behind on my projects I don't even want to think about it!
> 
> Nini



Your poor boy! He will be in my thoughts. Hoping everything goes smoothly! If you haven't already, you might check to see if there is a child life worker that could help him to feel more comfortable if the procedure will be in a hospital. Hang in there and please let us know how it goes!


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> A quick post to share a couple fun things:
> Finished up this Alice in Wonderland dress, which is the Carla C Precious dress w/ a pinafore of my own frankenstein-ing. It's a combination of the precious apron, the front half of the simply sweet and a whole lotta luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I borrowed a friend's daughter, since the little girl this is going to isn't local, and my sons rejected trying it on saying, "Um, I don't think Alice in Wonderland is good for me, I am not a girl."
> 
> And, as a backup for the Twinsdays day I made 1 of 2 Prince Charming t-shirts so they don't roast in the coats. This is our 4th twinsdays fest and it has never failed to be a million degrees that weekend in Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we hit 99 days today so we made a countdown calendar after dinner. I numbered the squares 99-1 and they got to stick a million stickers on, which is toddler heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to my 99 projects... Oh and a friend dropped by a stack of blank shirts to make for her 3 kids trip in Sept. It's only 9 shirts so not much in the scheme of our trip



The Alice dress is super cute. It's funny that you have to borrow a model. The sad thing is, we don't have too many young children in my area so borrowing a model is hard! The Twins Day shirt is great. The countdown calendar looks fun, I may do one and have it at work (my team already knows that I am a Disney nut so I might as well live to up my reputation) 



nannye said:


> Here are a couple pics of V's customs that are DONE.
> 
> A dress for Hoop Dee Doo! the dress ended up being too short (despite following the pattern) so we added a ruffle to the bottom. The blue doesn't match exactly but it works.
> I'm going back and forth on adding an applique to this one, I'm not really sure. It's pretty "busy".
> My mom made this one on her own. I've been so busy I haven't been able to devote the time that I need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Belle inspired dress. My mom made this one too, all on her own. It was a pain she says. The sleeves didn't turn out right, I'm not really sure why, but we are having to modify a bit and make it 1 strap since the upper arm strap is too tight. I keep wondering if this one needs "something"  The fabric is a yellow damask. I wasn't sure about it but it turned out really pretty. It looked weird until we put a hoop skirt under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is V's classic Minnie dress. It should be for our MK day. My mom made this one mostly, but I did the applique. The applique took HOURS! It was a 5x7 applique that Loree sized down to a 4x4 for me since it was too big and it was hard to do. some parts were so tiny and the material frayed a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one is V's Drizella dress. Janet made this one for V and its perfect. It is for dinner at Park Fare. V is so excited. She gasped when she saw it!



Wow wow wow! Those outfits look great. I think the Hoop De Doo dress is perfect the way it is, I don't think you need an applique on that. By the way, you can tell V that she has a perfect outfit for Stampede should they ever come this way.



kmann31 said:


> I just broke down and bought my first embroidery machine. It is an used older model, but I am still excited!  I purchased a Brothers PE-180D. From my understanding, it sounds like I will need to get PED basic for this, correct?  I am totally new to the embroidery world, but I am very excited to start and join in the fun with all of you!



Welcome! You can use the built in designs without anything special. However, if you want to use other designs, you will need the PED Basic to write the designs on a card for your machine. Please note that your machine does up to 4x4 and not all digitizers offer designs in 4x4 - some of them only do 5x7 and up. I had a 4x4 machine for a long time and it actually saved me a bit of money on buying designs since I could not use them. 



juligrl said:


> Hi all!
> 
> It's been a while since I've been here so a re-introduction may be necessary.  I'm Julie and I like to glam things up a bit with patchwork and decoupage.  We have a trip to Disney planned for December  - our first in a couple of years!  I can't wait to do some Disney themed decos for this trip!
> 
> Here's two of my latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did these for my kids for our trip to the 150th anniversary of the Battle of Gettysburg.  We are huge Civil War nuts and make an annual pilgrimage to Gettysburg for the battle anniversary and an overdose of real-time walking tours.  There was no way we were going to miss the 150th events!  We actually did a week-long vacation and it was amazing!
> 
> Here are the Gettysburg shorts AT Gettysburg!



Welcome back! The shorts look great! When are you going in December? There are a few of us going between late November and early Decemeber.



Iloveeliot said:


> Babynala, you fixed my machine! Thank you! When I started sewing the feed dogs came back up! Hurray! I also discovered I just needed to change my stitch size to get my satin stitch to look the way it should. Now I need to figure out how to go around curves. I sewed a curved line but each stitch is slanted. It seems fastest to turn while sewing but I know I read that you should sew a few stitches, stop, raise the presser foot and make a small adjustment. I also read about how to know if your needle should be on the appliqué fabric or the background fabric when turning. Confusing!  I'm so happy my machine is working though! Thank you everyone for your encouragement!
> 
> On another note, on a Disney bow site I saw a bow made out of fabric that looks like a map of the Magic Kingdom. I NEED that fabric, though I have no plan in mind. I looked but can't find it. Does anyone know where to find this fabric?
> 
> A great big Thanks again!



I am so happy to hear that you are figuring this out. I am sure you will be making beautiful designs in no time! I haven't seen this fabric in question, but I am afraid that my wallet will be upset with me if I saw this fabric!



NiniMorris said:


> Just a quick drive by!
> 
> Mr D is having a short procedure tomorrow to remove some beads that have been stuck in his ear for almost 2 weeks now.  He has to be sedated, since both beads are touching his ear drums and there is a chance of the ear drum tearing when it is removed.
> 
> Since we found out he has to have this done, we have been preparing him for it...and we thought we had done a pretty good job of it...until his pre-op this morning.  He was ok during the appointment, but ever since we have been home  he has insisted I sit and hold him.  He napped for a while and asked more questions, then went back to sleep.  He is currently playing a video game, but refuses to let me leave his sight.  I guess he is a bit more scared than he is letting on.
> 
> I am so far behind on my projects I don't even want to think about it!
> 
> Nini



So sorry to hear that Mr. D is so nervous about his procedure. I hope this will help him remember not to put foreign objects in his ears in the future (though I suppose the previous trips to the ED did not help him remember ). I will be praying that the procedure will go smoothly and Mr. D will recover quickly.


----------



## NiniMorris

Iloveeliot said:


> Your poor boy! He will be in my thoughts. Hoping everything goes smoothly! If you haven't already, you might check to see if there is a child life worker that could help him to feel more comfortable if the procedure will be in a hospital. Hang in there and please let us know how it goes!



If we had known it would come to sedation we would have driven the hour or so to the children's hospital to start with...but in the past, the ER doc or ENT have been able to take care of it.  



PurpleEars said:


> So sorry to hear that Mr. D is so nervous about his procedure. I hope this will help him remember not to put foreign objects in his ears in the future (though I suppose the previous trips to the ED did not help him remember ). I will be praying that the procedure will go smoothly and Mr. D will recover quickly.



Mr D is a special needs child.  He craves stimulation in strange ways...and pressure in his ears is one of the the things he craves, so he is constantly putting his fingers in his ears, followed occasionally by other things...which results in lots of trips to the ER.  We are going to try a pair of special ear plugs.  (who knew there were other kids that craved this type of thing!) They provide the pressure without being something that can damage his ear, and he wears them around his neck.

Strange the way his mind works.  He decided that since he could not have breakfast in the morning he needed some orange juice tonight so he could get his vitamins!  So of course, Dad had to drive to the store to get him some OJ!

Nini


----------



## BabyRapunzel

I need to come back and quote, but wanted to be an enabler, so.....

On etsy, sisboom has their Jamie dress on sale for $5, just in case anyone wants to sew something for themselves. I really need to stop shopping for patterns and fabric and start sewing, I am in the middle of a dress and I just can't step away from internet searching and turn my machine on.  I also need to work on editing ppp pics, probably what I am really avoiding. Not sure why I dread it so much, I think because it is such a slow process. 

Ok I am gonna do something productive now.

Nini...good luck with the procedure tomorrow, poor guy.


----------



## juligrl

PurpleEars said:


> Welcome back! The shorts look great! When are you going in December? There are a few of us going between late November and early Decemeber.



We're going December 15-21.  This is our first ever Christmas season trip!  We're staying at Port Orleans French Quarter - can't wait!


----------



## squirrel

I forgot to order a GC for my trip (planned to order 2 weeks ago) and now I'm wondering if there will be enough time for it to arrive before we leave in Sept.

I'm in Canada so I know it will take longer.  Also trying to decide if I should go with the Landry's Restaurant or the Rainforest Café.  We plan to go to the Rainforest Café in Downtown DL.


----------



## PurpleEars

NiniMorris said:


> If we had known it would come to sedation we would have driven the hour or so to the children's hospital to start with...but in the past, the ER doc or ENT have been able to take care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr D is a special needs child.  He craves stimulation in strange ways...and pressure in his ears is one of the the things he craves, so he is constantly putting his fingers in his ears, followed occasionally by other things...which results in lots of trips to the ER.  We are going to try a pair of special ear plugs.  (who knew there were other kids that craved this type of thing!) They provide the pressure without being something that can damage his ear, and he wears them around his neck.
> 
> Strange the way his mind works.  He decided that since he could not have breakfast in the morning he needed some orange juice tonight so he could get his vitamins!  So of course, Dad had to drive to the store to get him some OJ!
> 
> Nini



I knew Mr. D had TBI but I didn't realize he craves pressure in his ears. (I have no idea that some people crave that kind of pressure at all) Hopefully the ear plugs will help him. I guess he is on the right track in terms of getting vitamins, though I suppose the timing could be better!



BabyRapunzel said:


> I need to come back and quote, but wanted to be an enabler, so.....
> 
> On etsy, sisboom has their Jamie dress on sale for $5, just in case anyone wants to sew something for themselves. I really need to stop shopping for patterns and fabric and start sewing, I am in the middle of a dress and I just can't step away from internet searching and turn my machine on.  I also need to work on editing ppp pics, probably what I am really avoiding. Not sure why I dread it so much, I think because it is such a slow process.
> 
> Ok I am gonna do something productive now.
> 
> Nini...good luck with the procedure tomorrow, poor guy.



If we want to further the enabling, I can tell you that Jamie is a lovely dress. The design makes women of all figures look FAB. It is quite a bit of fun to put together too. In fact, I am wearing my Minnie inspired Jamie dress right now (told you that I wear my park clothes to work).



juligrl said:


> We're going December 15-21.  This is our first ever Christmas season trip!  We're staying at Port Orleans French Quarter - can't wait!



Unfortunately we will return home before your family arrives. However, we are staying at POFQ as well. I am really looking forward to it. We had a great stay at POFQ last time so I am sure this trip will be great as well.


----------



## Iloveeliot

The Jamie dress is really cute! It wouldn't be a good beginner project right? I'm thinking with the gathers it must be hard. What do you all think? Doable or would it just frustrate me? I have only sewn a pathchwork type purse, a top and pants for an American Girl doll,  and a simple blouse (part of a sewing class). Do you know how easy to follow the instructions are if I'm awful at sewing terminology? Thank you. Wish I knew someone who sews and could help me! Anyone live in Amish Country PA? Lol.


----------



## goteamwood

Iloveeliot said:


> The Jamie dress is really cute! It wouldn't be a good beginner project right? I'm thinking with the gathers it must be hard. What do you all think? Doable or would it just frustrate me? I have only sewn a pathchwork type purse, a top and pants for an American Girl doll,  and a simple blouse (part of a sewing class). Do you know how easy to follow the instructions are if I'm awful at sewing terminology? Thank you. Wish I knew someone who sews and could help me! Anyone live in Amish Country PA? Lol.



I haven't sewn the Jamie dress but I have done 3 other sis boom patterns, and like the scientific seamstress ones they are a lot like a sewing lesson wrapped up in a pattern. You can't go wrong with the scientific seamstress or sis boom patterns. I think everyone here has made a simply sweet dress (or 1000) the easy fit pants, the bowling shirts. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyMom5

squirrel said:


> I forgot to order a GC for my trip (planned to order 2 weeks ago) and now I'm wondering if there will be enough time for it to arrive before we leave in Sept.
> 
> I'm in Canada so I know it will take longer.  Also trying to decide if I should go with the Landry's Restaurant or the Rainforest Café.  We plan to go to the Rainforest Café in Downtown DL.



My GC came in less than a month.  Probably 2 weeks.  Worth a shot, right?



Iloveeliot said:


> The Jamie dress is really cute! It wouldn't be a good beginner project right? I'm thinking with the gathers it must be hard. What do you all think? Doable or would it just frustrate me? I have only sewn a pathchwork type purse, a top and pants for an American Girl doll,  and a simple blouse (part of a sewing class). Do you know how easy to follow the instructions are if I'm awful at sewing terminology? Thank you. Wish I knew someone who sews and could help me! Anyone live in Amish Country PA? Lol.





goteamwood said:


> I haven't sewn the Jamie dress but I have done 3 other sis boom patterns, and like the scientific seamstress ones they are a lot like a sewing lesson wrapped up in a pattern. You can't go wrong with the scientific seamstress or sis boom patterns. I think everyone here has made a simply sweet dress (or 1000) the easy fit pants, the bowling shirts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I'm making one right now.  The gathering was easy.  I'm intimidated by the zipper, but I have made one Jamie before and was able to do it no problem.
The patterns are VERY easy to follow and understand.
It turns out very pretty!


----------



## Iloveeliot

Other than t-shirts what Disney clothing (not costume) have you made for women? I'd love to make myself a dress of some sort but I don't know if there is anything adult appropriate that isn't a costume. Do you wear any Disney clothing you have made as part of your everyday wardrobe?

Is there anywhere I can find free Disney sewing patterns? Babies, adults, anything?  Where do you find your paid for Disney patterns? 

Please share your favorite websites for patterns in general. Looking for stuff that isn't Butterick, McCalls, Simplicity etc especially very easy to follow patterns with great directions?

Thank you!


----------



## goteamwood

Iloveeliot said:


> Other than t-shirts what Disney clothing (not costume) have you made for women? I'd love to make myself a dress of some sort but I don't know if there is anything adult appropriate that isn't a costume. Do you wear any Disney clothing you have made as part of your everyday wardrobe?
> 
> Is there anywhere I can find free Disney sewing patterns? Babies, adults, anything?  Where do you find your paid for Disney patterns?
> 
> Please share your favorite websites for patterns in general. Looking for stuff that isn't Butterick, McCalls, Simplicity etc especially very easy to follow patterns with great directions?
> 
> Thank you!


I used the Sisboom/Scientific Seamstress "Dana" pattern to make my Monster's Inc shirt to wear to the movie this summer. And I made adult sized bowling shirts last year for the 4 adults in our party for DHS.


























The Monster's Inc and Buzz were for my friend and her husband, the Wall-E and Eve ones were for me and my husband. They were from a Kwik Sew pattern I think.
I am planning to do a red/white polkadot Minnie Mouse inspired Dana or Devon top from Sisboom/Scientific Seamstress. And I bought orange/white polka dot to make a skirt or skort for Halloween to go w/ a t-shirt w/ a Halloween Minnie Applique.

Edited to add try youcanmakethis.com for patterns, or http://sisboom.com


----------



## ABCastillo

Iloveeliot said:


> Other than t-shirts what Disney clothing (not costume) have you made for women? I'd love to make myself a dress of some sort but I don't know if there is anything adult appropriate that isn't a costume. Do you wear any Disney clothing you have made as part of your everyday wardrobe?
> 
> Is there anywhere I can find free Disney sewing patterns? Babies, adults, anything?  Where do you find your paid for Disney patterns?
> 
> Please share your favorite websites for patterns in general. Looking for stuff that isn't Butterick, McCalls, Simplicity etc especially very easy to follow patterns with great directions?
> 
> Thank you!


 
I have bought one of the Disney Princess non-costume patterns from Simplicity (I know you mentioned no simplicity but it turned out pretty cute).  Got it on sale one day.  It's pretty cute but does have several pieces to the bodice.  

Lately I've been just using basic dress patterns and then using "inspired by fabrics".  I like Sew Sweet Patterns for many of these.  They've got some easy and cute dresses with no zippers and only require like a yard of fabric.

Hope that gives you a couple of ideas!


----------



## PurpleEars

Iloveeliot said:


> The Jamie dress is really cute! It wouldn't be a good beginner project right? I'm thinking with the gathers it must be hard. What do you all think? Doable or would it just frustrate me? I have only sewn a pathchwork type purse, a top and pants for an American Girl doll,  and a simple blouse (part of a sewing class). Do you know how easy to follow the instructions are if I'm awful at sewing terminology? Thank you. Wish I knew someone who sews and could help me! Anyone live in Amish Country PA? Lol.



The Jamie is not too difficult to make. There are lots of pictures and good instructions along the way. Of course you can also ask questions here.



Iloveeliot said:


> Other than t-shirts what Disney clothing (not costume) have you made for women? I'd love to make myself a dress of some sort but I don't know if there is anything adult appropriate that isn't a costume. Do you wear any Disney clothing you have made as part of your everyday wardrobe?
> 
> Is there anywhere I can find free Disney sewing patterns? Babies, adults, anything?  Where do you find your paid for Disney patterns?
> 
> Please share your favorite websites for patterns in general. Looking for stuff that isn't Butterick, McCalls, Simplicity etc especially very easy to follow patterns with great directions?
> 
> Thank you!



I have actually never done Disney t-shirts. I have done quite a few outfits for myself. Let me see if I can find some examples:

World Showcase skort (based on the Insa skirt and Easy Fit) and a blouse made using McCall's pattern.




"Retro Mickey" Jamie dress (I am actually wearing it right now!)




One of my fav - Minnie inspired Jamie dress




Minnie inspired Rebecca dress




Mickey head "flowers" on Meghan dress




Minnie inspired Lucy top




With the exception of the Lucy top, I have worn every other item to work, church, and of course, at Disney World!

The patterns I used for these outfits were mostly SisBoom patterns (done by Carla C), with the exception of the Insa. The Insa is a skirt from the Making Clothes Kids Love book. I just upsized it from the original instructions.


----------



## familyabgar

Hi!  I can't find the post but someone gave me the device of making sure I have a ball needle for knits.  I found online that a size 14 needle is for medium weight.  Is that true for your all's experience?  I should probably get extra needles in general, so is that a standard size for general fabrics?  Thanks!


----------



## familyabgar

ABCastillo said:


> I have bought one of the Disney Princess non-costume patterns from Simplicity (I know you mentioned no simplicity but it turned out pretty cute).  Got it on sale one day.  It's pretty cute but does have several pieces to the bodice.
> 
> Lately I've been just using basic dress patterns and then using "inspired by fabrics".  I like Sew Sweet Patterns for many of these.  They've got some easy and cute dresses with no zippers and only require like a yard of fabric.
> 
> Hope that gives you a couple of ideas!



I'm looking at that pattern...does it only come in an A size for toddlers or is that the only one available?  Thanks for those links.


----------



## Iamthequeen

familyabgar said:


> Hi!  I can't find the post but someone gave me the device of making sure I have a ball needle for knits.  I found online that a size 14 needle is for medium weight.  Is that true for your all's experience?  I should probably get extra needles in general, so is that a standard size for general fabrics?  Thanks!



I prefer to use a size 12, but a 14 is ok too.  The lighter the weight of the fabric the smaller the needle size should be.  If you are sewing denim, you might want to go up to a  size 16.


----------



## disneychic2

NiniMorris said:


> Just a quick drive by!
> 
> Mr D is having a short procedure tomorrow to remove some beads that have been stuck in his ear for almost 2 weeks now.  He has to be sedated, since both beads are touching his ear drums and there is a chance of the ear drum tearing when it is removed.
> 
> Since we found out he has to have this done, we have been preparing him for it...and we thought we had done a pretty good job of it...until his pre-op this morning.  He was ok during the appointment, but ever since we have been home  he has insisted I sit and hold him.  He napped for a while and asked more questions, then went back to sleep.  He is currently playing a video game, but refuses to let me leave his sight.  I guess he is a bit more scared than he is letting on.
> 
> I am so far behind on my projects I don't even want to think about it!
> 
> Nini



I hope the procedure went well today and that he wasn't too upset over it all. The ear plugs sound like a great idea! It's amazing what is available for almost any special need! 



BabyRapunzel said:


> I need to come back and quote, but wanted to be an enabler, so.....
> 
> On etsy, sisboom has their Jamie dress on sale for $5, just in case anyone wants to sew something for themselves. I really need to stop shopping for patterns and fabric and start sewing, I am in the middle of a dress and I just can't step away from internet searching and turn my machine on.  I also need to work on editing ppp pics, probably what I am really avoiding. Not sure why I dread it so much, I think because it is such a slow process.
> 
> Ok I am gonna do something productive now.
> 
> Nini...good luck with the procedure tomorrow, poor guy.



I know what you mean about stepping away from the computer. I have been looking at online fabric places and thanks to this thread, I have enough to keep me busy for the foreseeable future! I have been asked to make a dozen 16" envelope style pillow covers, complete with embroidery, but have only gotten 5 cut out and embroidered but none sewn. I'm also trying to do a couple of gift items and a couple of outfits for the grandkids. It's so much easier to look for patterns and fabric, right? Plus, I suffer from the IGAD disease...I've Got All Day! 



Iamthequeen said:


> I prefer to use a size 12, but a 14 is ok too.  The lighter the weight of the fabric the smaller the needle size should be.  If you are sewing denim, you might want to go up to a  size 16.



I agree with this completely! 

Flora, I enjoyed seeing your outfits again. You always do such a terrific job and you wear them so well! It's very inspiring!


----------



## familyabgar

Iamthequeen said:


> I prefer to use a size 12, but a 14 is ok too.  The lighter the weight of the fabric the smaller the needle size should be.  If you are sewing denim, you might want to go up to a  size 16.



Thanks!  Maybe I'll get a combo pack.


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> The Jamie is not too difficult to make. There are lots of pictures and good instructions along the way. Of course you can also ask questions here.
> 
> I have actually never done Disney t-shirts. I have done quite a few outfits for myself. Let me see if I can find some examples:
> 
> Minnie inspired Lucy top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of the Lucy top, I have worn every other item to work, church, and of course, at Disney World!
> 
> The patterns I used for these outfits were mostly SisBoom patterns (done by Carla C), with the exception of the Insa. The Insa is a skirt from the Making Clothes Kids Love book. I just upsized it from the original instructions.



I just purchased the Jamie dress pattern the other day...  I think Jen had said it was on sale?  And I knew you had used it to make a few great dresses...  I know I won't have the time to make myself anything for this trip - but maybe the next one?

I love your Lucy top too!  Very cute!  I just went to look at the pattern, and I think it's too low in the back for me.    I am one of those that must wear a bra of some sort - and I don't think this will work.  But I LOVE yours!

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

I was trying to remember to post every where last night and I seem to have forgotten to post here...I do apologize!

The procedure yesterday morning was a success.  On the good side, he did not have to have an IV, on the bad side, he had to wait an extra hour in the waiting room.

The little one year old at 7 took over an hour to sedate...they had serious problems with the IV...so they decided not to attempt an IV with Mr D.

The actual procedure took less than 10 minutes.  I don't think he felt back to normal until around 3 when I let him get in the pool.  The first thing he did was to run off the deck and jump in...and said...."Ahhhh...that's more like it!"

Thanks for the well wishes and prayers....now I have two metal beads in a specimen jar sitting on my desk.....



Nini


----------



## cogero

Glad Mr. D is better and it well.


----------



## disneychic2

NiniMorris said:


> I was trying to remember to post every where last night and I seem to have forgotten to post here...I do apologize!
> 
> The procedure yesterday morning was a success.  On the good side, he did not have to have an IV, on the bad side, he had to wait an extra hour in the waiting room.
> 
> The little one year old at 7 took over an hour to sedate...they had serious problems with the IV...so they decided not to attempt an IV with Mr D.
> 
> The actual procedure took less than 10 minutes.  I don't think he felt back to normal until around 3 when I let him get in the pool.  The first thing he did was to run off the deck and jump in...and said...."Ahhhh...that's more like it!"
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes and prayers....now I have two metal beads in a specimen jar sitting on my desk.....
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Great news! So glad jumping in the pool righted his world!


----------



## Iloveeliot

NiniMorris said:


> I was trying to remember to post every where last night and I seem to have forgotten to post here...I do apologize!
> 
> The procedure yesterday morning was a success.  On the good side, he did not have to have an IV, on the bad side, he had to wait an extra hour in the waiting room.
> 
> The little one year old at 7 took over an hour to sedate...they had serious problems with the IV...so they decided not to attempt an IV with Mr D.
> 
> The actual procedure took less than 10 minutes.  I don't think he felt back to normal until around 3 when I let him get in the pool.  The first thing he did was to run off the deck and jump in...and said...."Ahhhh...that's more like it!"
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes and prayers....now I have two metal beads in a specimen jar sitting on my desk.....
> 
> Nini



That is great news! So glad he is feeling back to himself so quickly!


----------



## Dittz

PurpleEars said:


> The Jamie is not too difficult to make. There are lots of pictures and good instructions along the way. Of course you can also ask questions here.
> 
> One of my fav - Minnie inspired Jamie dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The patterns I used for these outfits were mostly SisBoom patterns (done by Carla C)



I LOVE this dress.  I so must make 1 (or many) for myself!!!
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## sewmess

NiniMorris said:


> If we had known it would come to sedation we would have driven the hour or so to the children's hospital to start with...but in the past, the ER doc or ENT have been able to take care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr D is a special needs child.  He craves stimulation in strange ways...and pressure in his ears is one of the the things he craves, so he is constantly putting his fingers in his ears, followed occasionally by other things...which results in lots of trips to the ER.  We are going to try a pair of special ear plugs.  (who knew there were other kids that craved this type of thing!) They provide the pressure without being something that can damage his ear, and he wears them around his neck.
> 
> Strange the way his mind works.  He decided that since he could not have breakfast in the morning he needed some orange juice tonight so he could get his vitamins!  So of course, Dad had to drive to the store to get him some OJ!
> 
> Nini



Sounds very logical to me - no OJ in the AM, let's make sure to get our Vitamins in the PM. 



NiniMorris said:


> I was trying to remember to post every where last night and I seem to have forgotten to post here...I do apologize!
> 
> The procedure yesterday morning was a success.  On the good side, he did not have to have an IV, on the bad side, he had to wait an extra hour in the waiting room.
> 
> The little one year old at 7 took over an hour to sedate...they had serious problems with the IV...so they decided not to attempt an IV with Mr D.
> 
> The actual procedure took less than 10 minutes.  I don't think he felt back to normal until around 3 when I let him get in the pool.  The first thing he did was to run off the deck and jump in...and said...."Ahhhh...that's more like it!"
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes and prayers....now I have two metal beads in a specimen jar sitting on my desk.....
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



So glad everything turned out well.  And now you have a unique conversation starter.

I do a bunch of thrift store shopping, both for Disney t's and plain shirts to customize.  I've found that plain adult shirts are much easier to come by than plain kids shirts.


----------



## nannye

Does anyone buy flesh toned fabric from Joann's and can send me. Link to their color online. I don't want to accidentally order the wrong color. I've been checking local for eons but no luck and I'm almost out. 

Thanks!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

PurpleEars said:
			
		

> The Jamie is not too difficult to make. There are lots of pictures and good instructions along the way. Of course you can also ask questions here.
> 
> I have actually never done Disney t-shirts. I have done quite a few outfits for myself. Let me see if I can find some examples:
> 
> World Showcase skort (based on the Insa skirt and Easy Fit) and a blouse made using McCall's pattern.
> http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Purple_Ears/media/Sewing projects/MickeyandMinnie.jpg.html
> 
> "Retro Mickey" Jamie dress (I am actually wearing it right now!)
> http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Purple_Ears/media/Sewing projects/RetroJamieLowRes.jpg.html
> 
> One of my fav - Minnie inspired Jamie dress
> http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Purple_Ears/media/Sewing projects/JamieLowRes.jpg.html
> 
> Minnie inspired Rebecca dress
> http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Purple_Ears/media/Sewing projects/RebeccaLowRes.jpg.html
> 
> Mickey head "flowers" on Meghan dress
> http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Purple_Ears/media/Sewing projects/MeaghanDress.jpg.html
> 
> Minnie inspired Lucy top
> http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Purple_Ears/media/Sewing projects/Minnie_Lucy_zps918e3c0e.jpg.html
> 
> With the exception of the Lucy top, I have worn every other item to work, church, and of course, at Disney World!
> 
> The patterns I used for these outfits were mostly SisBoom patterns (done by Carla C), with the exception of the Insa. The Insa is a skirt from the Making Clothes Kids Love book. I just upsized it from the original instructions.




I love all these outfits!!!!! Someday I will attempt some clothes for myself. I just bought the Jamie pattern and am thinking of getting the Devon pattern as well.




			
				NiniMorris said:
			
		

> I was trying to remember to post every where last night and I seem to have forgotten to post here...I do apologize!
> 
> The procedure yesterday morning was a success.  On the good side, he did not have to have an IV, on the bad side, he had to wait an extra hour in the waiting room.
> 
> The little one year old at 7 took over an hour to sedate...they had serious problems with the IV...so they decided not to attempt an IV with Mr D.
> 
> The actual procedure took less than 10 minutes.  I don't think he felt back to normal until around 3 when I let him get in the pool.  The first thing he did was to run off the deck and jump in...and said...."Ahhhh...that's more like it!"
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes and prayers....now I have two metal beads in a specimen jar sitting on my desk.....
> 
> Nini



So glad it went well and he is now having fun!!!!,!


----------



## PurpleEars

familyabgar said:


> Hi!  I can't find the post but someone gave me the device of making sure I have a ball needle for knits.  I found online that a size 14 needle is for medium weight.  Is that true for your all's experience?  I should probably get extra needles in general, so is that a standard size for general fabrics?  Thanks!



I use anything from size 11 to size 16 depending on the material. Size 12 is usually my "go to" but I am sure size 14 will likely work well for you.



disneychic2 said:


> I know what you mean about stepping away from the computer. I have been looking at online fabric places and thanks to this thread, I have enough to keep me busy for the foreseeable future! I have been asked to make a dozen 16" envelope style pillow covers, complete with embroidery, but have only gotten 5 cut out and embroidered but none sewn. I'm also trying to do a couple of gift items and a couple of outfits for the grandkids. It's so much easier to look for patterns and fabric, right? Plus, I suffer from the IGAD disease...I've Got All Day!
> 
> Flora, I enjoyed seeing your outfits again. You always do such a terrific job and you wear them so well! It's very inspiring!



It sounds like you have quite a few projects planned out. I can't wait to see these pillow covers and the outfits!

Thanks. I had lots of fun making those outfits. I may make one more Minnie-inspired dress for the December trip if I have time.



DMGeurts said:


> I just purchased the Jamie dress pattern the other day...  I think Jen had said it was on sale?  And I knew you had used it to make a few great dresses...  I know I won't have the time to make myself anything for this trip - but maybe the next one?
> 
> I love your Lucy top too!  Very cute!  I just went to look at the pattern, and I think it's too low in the back for me.    I am one of those that must wear a bra of some sort - and I don't think this will work.  But I LOVE yours!
> 
> D~



Yes the Jamie pattern was on sale. Hopefully you will get a chance to make a pretty dress for yourself! My Lucy top actually covers the bra band quite well. I know it was one of my considerations when I made the top.



NiniMorris said:


> I was trying to remember to post every where last night and I seem to have forgotten to post here...I do apologize!
> 
> The procedure yesterday morning was a success.  On the good side, he did not have to have an IV, on the bad side, he had to wait an extra hour in the waiting room.
> 
> The little one year old at 7 took over an hour to sedate...they had serious problems with the IV...so they decided not to attempt an IV with Mr D.
> 
> The actual procedure took less than 10 minutes.  I don't think he felt back to normal until around 3 when I let him get in the pool.  The first thing he did was to run off the deck and jump in...and said...."Ahhhh...that's more like it!"
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes and prayers....now I have two metal beads in a specimen jar sitting on my desk.....
> 
> Nini



Glad to hear that Mr. D is back to his old self. Now let's hope the special ear plugs will work!



Dittz said:


> I LOVE this dress.  I so must make 1 (or many) for myself!!!
> Thanks for sharing!!!



Thanks! I can't wait to see your rendition of it!



BabyRapunzel said:


> I love all these outfits!!!!! Someday I will attempt some clothes for myself. I just bought the Jamie pattern and am thinking of getting the Devon pattern as well.



I can't wait to see what you make with the Jamie pattern! I don't have the Devon pattern yet but it is on my "to purchse when I actually used some of the other patterns I have bought" list.


----------



## Dittz

A question before I start purchasing....


I have only bought simplicity or mcalls patterns in store. 

How do the PDF patterns work?  How do I ensure it is the correct size when I can only print on 8.5x11 paper?  Am I printing it and then tracing around it bigger??or do I print and tape multiple pages together to make the size I need?

Figured I'd ask before I buy!! Thanks


----------



## goteamwood

Dittz said:


> A question before I start purchasing....
> 
> I have only bought simplicity or mcalls patterns in store.
> 
> How do the PDF patterns work?  How do I ensure it is the correct size when I can only print on 8.5x11 paper?  Am I printing it and then tracing around it bigger??or do I print and tape multiple pages together to make the size I need?
> 
> Figured I'd ask before I buy!! Thanks


You print and tape them together. Some you assemble before cutting some you cut and piece. Most gave separate page ranges per size the others are nested and you can either cut out the size you want or trace. I am lazy and hate tracing so I usually print it again if I need another size. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## babynala

kmann31 said:


> I just broke down and bought my first embroidery machine. It is an used older model, but I am still excited!  I purchased a Brothers PE-180D. From my understanding, it sounds like I will need to get PED basic for this, correct?  I am totally new to the embroidery world, but I am very excited to start and join in the fun with all of you!


 Welcome to the madness.  I'm not familiar with that machine but I see that Flora had some good advice for you.



juligrl said:


> Hi all!
> 
> It's been a while since I've been here so a re-introduction may be necessary.  I'm Julie and I like to glam things up a bit with patchwork and decoupage.  We have a trip to Disney planned for December  - our first in a couple of years!  I can't wait to do some Disney themed decos for this trip!
> 
> 
> 
> I did these for my kids for our trip to the 150th anniversary of the Battle of Gettysburg.  We are huge Civil War nuts and make an annual pilgrimage to Gettysburg for the battle anniversary and an overdose of real-time walking tours.  There was no way we were going to miss the 150th events!  We actually did a week-long vacation and it was amazing!
> 
> Here are the Gettysburg shorts AT Gettysburg!


Wow, those are really cute.  I can't wait to see what you make for your Disney trip.  I'm glad you enjoyed your vacation in Gettysburg, that sounds like a wonderful experience for your girls.  



Iloveeliot said:


> Babynala, you fixed my machine! Thank you! When I started sewing the feed dogs came back up! Hurray! I also discovered I just needed to change my stitch size to get my satin stitch to look the way it should. Now I need to figure out how to go around curves. I sewed a curved line but each stitch is slanted. It seems fastest to turn while sewing but I know I read that you should sew a few stitches, stop, raise the presser foot and make a small adjustment. I also read about how to know if your needle should be on the appliqué fabric or the background fabric when turning. Confusing!  I'm so happy my machine is working though! Thank you everyone for your encouragement!
> 
> On another note, on a Disney bow site I saw a bow made out of fabric that looks like a map of the Magic Kingdom. I NEED that fabric, though I have no plan in mind. I looked but can't find it. Does anyone know where to find this fabric?
> 
> A great big Thanks again!


Glad I could help (obviously it is something I've run into before).  I wish I knew what that fabric was but my wallet is glad I don't know.  Sounds really cool.



BabyRapunzel said:


> I need to come back and quote, but wanted to be an enabler, so.....
> 
> On etsy, sisboom has their Jamie dress on sale for $5, just in case anyone wants to sew something for themselves. I really need to stop shopping for patterns and fabric and start sewing, I am in the middle of a dress and I just can't step away from internet searching and turn my machine on.  I also need to work on editing ppp pics, probably what I am really avoiding. Not sure why I dread it so much, I think because it is such a slow process.
> 
> Ok I am gonna do something productive now.
> 
> Nini...good luck with the procedure tomorrow, poor guy.


I totally resisted this purchase but now I HAVE to get it since everyone is using their enabling powers against me.  




nannye said:


> Does anyone buy flesh toned fabric from Joann's and can send me. Link to their color online. I don't want to accidentally order the wrong color. I've been checking local for eons but no luck and I'm almost out.
> 
> Thanks!


I think others have purchased the Kona Cotton "Flesh" color.  I'm not sure what I have purchased in the past as I have just gotten it at the store by sight.  

Flora - love seeing all your Disney inspired


----------



## squirrel

Dittz said:


> A question before I start purchasing....
> 
> 
> I have only bought simplicity or mcalls patterns in store.
> 
> How do the PDF patterns work?  How do I ensure it is the correct size when I can only print on 8.5x11 paper?  Am I printing it and then tracing around it bigger??or do I print and tape multiple pages together to make the size I need?
> 
> Figured I'd ask before I buy!! Thanks



There are a few free patterns on www.youcanmakethis.com that are in PDF that you could try out first if you want.


----------



## HeatherSue

Ahhh....that feels better.  Carry on!


----------



## squirrel

HeatherSue said:


> Ahhh....that feels better.  Carry on!



What have you been up to?  Haven't seen you around in quite a while.  The kids must be getting so big.


----------



## cogero

HeatherSue said:


> Ahhh....that feels better.  Carry on!



Heather you are too funny.

I need to get the Jamie, I love it.


----------



## NiniMorris

HeatherSue said:


> Ahhh....that feels better.  Carry on!



Too long without dancing bananas can make one very weak!

Nini


----------



## nannye

I am trying to think of an idea for a shirt for v for our DTD dAy. I am kinda thinking of something like the peace love and Mickey mouse, something "cool" along those lines without being character specific or park specific. I know I've seen tha exact design in one of my favorites pages but I was wondering if anyone had any other suggestions a all?


----------



## nannye

We have a reissue at chef Mickey. This is a low priority outfit for me, it will only be done if I have time. V has a red polka Minnie themed pettiskirt she will be wearing. If I don't have time to make her a new shirt, she will just wear her Mickey head shirt with her name on it. 
If I do have time, I'm hoping to make her a chef hat, I was thinking of maybe a Minnie cupcake on her shirt? Idk doesn't seem quite right but I'm out of ideas. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> We have a reissue at chef Mickey. This is a low priority outfit for me, it will only be done if I have time. V has a red polka Minnie themed pettiskirt she will be wearing. If I don't have time to make her a new shirt, she will just wear her Mickey head shirt with her name on it.
> If I do have time, I'm hoping to make her a chef hat, I was thinking of maybe a Minnie cupcake on her shirt? Idk doesn't seem quite right but I'm out of ideas.
> 
> Any suggestions?



There's a free pattern on ycmt for a chef hat. I downloaded it last year with the intention of making a goofy hat which like a million things I never got around to doing...

I think the Minnie cupcake would be cute. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## HeatherSue

squirrel said:


> What have you been up to?  Haven't seen you around in quite a while.  The kids must be getting so big.



HI! I'm doing great!  How about you?  I've just been digitizing, not sewing much.  Although I've pretty much taken the summer off to spend more time with my kids.  They are 7 and 10 now, and much too tall!  I was missing my dancing bananas, so I had to come over here to get my fix.


----------



## squirrel

HeatherSue said:


> HI! I'm doing great!  How about you?  I've just been digitizing, not sewing much.  Although I've pretty much taken the summer off to spend more time with my kids.  They are 7 and 10 now, and much too tall!  I was missing my dancing bananas, so I had to come over here to get my fix.



I wasn't on much last year as it was just my mom and I doing the DCL and DLR.

This year we're taking my nieces.  They are almost 10 and 7yrs old and neither have been on a cruise before.  I took the oldest to DL/DCA when she was almost 4.  I'm on a huge time crunch for sewing since they have outgrown most of the dresses I have made in the past.

I will not be finishing the dress I was suppose to this weekend, I've barely started.


----------



## aboveH20

I know this is a very l---o---n---g shot, but I remember someone who posts here is from Montreal, but I don't recall whom .

My husband and I drove up yesterday (we want to share Ginger's heritage with her  ) and we don't have a clue where to eat.  So IF whomever it is from Montreal happens to see this, what's a good place for a French meal.  I had a croque monsieur for lunch -- I almost thought I was at Disney World!

Thanks.

PS. Not  because I mentioned my lunch .


----------



## PurpleEars

Dittz said:


> A question before I start purchasing....
> 
> 
> I have only bought simplicity or mcalls patterns in store.
> 
> How do the PDF patterns work?  How do I ensure it is the correct size when I can only print on 8.5x11 paper?  Am I printing it and then tracing around it bigger??or do I print and tape multiple pages together to make the size I need?
> 
> Figured I'd ask before I buy!! Thanks



I see that your question has been answered. I print mine out and tape them together as well. I like PDF patterns because I can reprint them as many times as I want, which is helpful when I usually do some modifications each time I make something.



HeatherSue said:


> Ahhh....that feels better.  Carry on!



Mcuh better indeed! Thanks for the bananas!



nannye said:


> We have a reissue at chef Mickey. This is a low priority outfit for me, it will only be done if I have time. V has a red polka Minnie themed pettiskirt she will be wearing. If I don't have time to make her a new shirt, she will just wear her Mickey head shirt with her name on it.
> If I do have time, I'm hoping to make her a chef hat, I was thinking of maybe a Minnie cupcake on her shirt? Idk doesn't seem quite right but I'm out of ideas.
> 
> Any suggestions?



I think the Minnie cupcake will be cute.



aboveH20 said:


> I know this is a very l---o---n---g shot, but I remember someone who posts here is from Montreal, but I don't recall whom .
> 
> My husband and I drove up yesterday (we want to share Ginger's heritage with her  ) and we don't have a clue where to eat.  So IF whomever it is from Montreal happens to see this, what's a good place for a French meal.  I had a croque monsieur for lunch -- I almost thought I was at Disney World!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PS. Not  because I mentioned my lunch .



Thanks for visiting our beautiful country  I don't know where one can find good eats in Montreal, so hopefully someone else can help you out!


----------



## nannye

Does anyone have a tutorial or can give me some directions/dimensions for making lanyards? Do I need hardware?
Thanks


----------



## nannye

Thanks everyone, I think I will just go with the Minnie cupcake for chef mickey.


----------



## PrincessPiperMommy

Hi all....ok this may be a looooong shot but hoping you can help me out.  I am in need of Nightmare before Christmas cotton fabric.  Short of making my own on Spoonflower or spending an arm and leg (and spleen) on ebay or etsy, I am just out of sources to check!  Anybody find/see any recently?  Anyone have any extra they want to get rid of/sell?   Thanks!


----------



## nannye

goteamwood said:


> There's a free pattern on ycmt for a chef hat. I downloaded it last year with the intention of making a goofy hat which like a million things I never got around to doing...
> 
> I think the Minnie cupcake would be cute.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks! That's the one I have. Hope I get to it.


----------



## Iamthequeen

nannye said:


> Does anyone have a tutorial or can give me some directions/dimensions for making lanyards? Do I need hardware?
> Thanks


You will need some type of clip or ring at the bottom.
This is how I would make one:

I would cut a strip of fabric about 2 1/2 inches wide by the width of the fabric, press in 1/4 inch on each edge and then fold in half and stitch down both edges.  Then, determine how long you want it to be and stitch the ends together (after you put on the ring or clip).  Stitch close to the clip so that it does not slide around.  

If you want it padded a bit, you can cut a piece of batting about 3/4 inches wide and place it up against the fold (on the inside, of course!) before you stitch down the sides.  The stitching will keep it  in place.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cogero

PrincessPiperMommy said:


> Hi all....ok this may be a looooong shot but hoping you can help me out.  I am in need of Nightmare before Christmas cotton fabric.  Short of making my own on Spoonflower or spending an arm and leg (and spleen) on ebay or etsy, I am just out of sources to check!  Anybody find/see any recently?  Anyone have any extra they want to get rid of/sell?   Thanks!



There is no NBC fabric except for Spoonflower or the expensive Japanese fabric. Sorry.


----------



## nowellsl

nannye said:


> Does anyone have a tutorial or can give me some directions/dimensions for making lanyards? Do I need hardware?
> Thanks



You can order the hardware from Etsy.  I have some on the way to me (from China).  It is taking a while 

I finished the Two zip hipster (Dog Under my Desk).... my first time quilting.  I'm glad I don't have to do it for a living 










Sorry for the huge pictures, Photobucket is really getting on my nerves lately


----------



## PurpleEars

nannye said:


> Does anyone have a tutorial or can give me some directions/dimensions for making lanyards? Do I need hardware?
> Thanks



This is the tutorial I have, though I haven't used it yet as we get landyards galore through attending conferences. http://www.sewspoiled.net/freepatterns/lanyard-tutorial.pdf



nowellsl said:


> You can order the hardware from Etsy.  I have some on the way to me (from China).  It is taking a while
> 
> I finished the Two zip hipster (Dog Under my Desk).... my first time quilting.  I'm glad I don't have to do it for a living
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the huge pictures, Photobucket is really getting on my nerves lately



You did a great job on the bag. Don't apologize for big pictures - we like big pictures here! (Especially when I am not wearing my contacts )


----------



## babynala

Hi Heather and Cheryl, glad to see you two around.  

Erin, I see Flora gave you a nice link to a tutorial.  I also just found this one but it is for a thinner lanyard. You could probably adjust the width to accomodate larger hardware.  You can buy hardware in the notions section of the fabric store (I know you are limited) but I can't remember if you have Hobby Lobby.  You might also be able to find stuff in the jewlery making section.
http://simplycottonacc.blogspot.com/2011/12/little-lanyard-tutorial.html



nowellsl said:


> You can order the hardware from Etsy.  I have some on the way to me (from China).  It is taking a while
> 
> I finished the Two zip hipster (Dog Under my Desk).... my first time quilting.  I'm glad I don't have to do it for a living
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the huge pictures, Photobucket is really getting on my nerves lately


That purse looks very nice.  I made a little purse and wallet with that same fabric.


----------



## DMGeurts

nowellsl said:


> You can order the hardware from Etsy.  I have some on the way to me (from China).  It is taking a while
> 
> I finished the Two zip hipster (Dog Under my Desk).... my first time quilting.  I'm glad I don't have to do it for a living
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the huge pictures, Photobucket is really getting on my nerves lately



Sorry - I didn't go back and read everyone's posts...  But Stephanie!!!!  Wow!!!!  This turned out amazing!!!  I just love it!  

D~


----------



## cogero

nowellsl said:


> You can order the hardware from Etsy.  I have some on the way to me (from China).  It is taking a while
> 
> I finished the Two zip hipster (Dog Under my Desk).... my first time quilting.  I'm glad I don't have to do it for a living
> 
> http://s716.photobucket.com/user/no...3-43bc-9734-873e79cf6881_zpsfe9123ea.jpg.html
> 
> http://s716.photobucket.com/user/nowellsl/media/P1030364_zpsfe98017b.jpg.html
> 
> Sorry for the huge pictures, Photobucket is really getting on my nerves lately



I love this bag and fabulous fabric choices.


----------



## DisneyMom5

nowellsl said:


> You can order the hardware from Etsy.  I have some on the way to me (from China).  It is taking a while
> 
> I finished the Two zip hipster (Dog Under my Desk).... my first time quilting.  I'm glad I don't have to do it for a living



I really like that fabric choice too!  Great job!


----------



## ColonelHathi

nannye said:


> Does anyone have a tutorial or can give me some directions/dimensions for making lanyards? Do I need hardware?
> Thanks



Looks like you got a few replies already, but here's the free tutorial I am using, along with a cute/easy pouch:

http://www.sew4home.com/projects/fabric-art-accents/key-fobs-secret-pocket-lanyard

I purchased the hardware needed at either Joann's or Hobby Lobby, can't remember.  Super easy.


----------



## ColonelHathi

nowellsl said:


> I finished the Two zip hipster (Dog Under my Desk).... my first time quilting.  I'm glad I don't have to do it for a living
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the huge pictures, Photobucket is really getting on my nerves lately



I love this pattern/tutorial.  I am making my 2nd hipster now.  Great job!


----------



## pyrxtc

nannye said:


> Here are a couple pics of V's customs that are DONE.



All the dresses look great but I really like the Drizella. I think the first dress is busy enough without adding to it.



Iloveeliot said:


> Today I finally found the courage to try to familiarize myself with my machine a bit more. Lowered the feed dogs and now they won't go back up again.



had that happen to me too and it was super frustrating. I was so upset I had just about given up sewing. I am glad you got answered and it helped.



juligrl said:


> Hi all! It's been a while since I've been here so a re-introduction may be necessary.  I'm Julie and I like to glam things up a bit with patchwork and decoupage. Here's two of my latest:



The shorts look great, i like the fabric choice. I was just at Gettysburg a few week ago and we had so much fun. we were too early for the anniversary celebration but we did get to experience no power in the museum.  We only spent one day there but I hope to go back and do lots more.

After finally catching up.... such sweet dresses and shirts have been posted.  I had a great trip from NH to TX with my kids and cousin. we stopped at a lot of places and the one place my DD16 swore she would hate ended up being her favorite, Nashville. She really wants to go back. I took the boys and we did the Country Music hall of Fame while DD16 and cousin shopped in downtown. neither are country music fans and even I was surprised at how many country stars I knew. 

I have been missing for a while and haven't sewn for even longer but I hope to start this week. I have some curtains to make for my new house. I can't wait to get started on what I have cut out already. I also have to get started on cutting out my Halloween costume since I know making it will take me forever. We have been busy unpacking and trying to find everything in the boxes since we didn't pack ourselves and the movers didn't label all the boxes quite right. Almost everything made it here intact, I brought most of my sewing stuff myself so no problems there. we have a few rooms in the house almost completely set up, still waiting on the kitchen table to be delivered tomorrow. We bought a new one since the only table we had was a dining room table in not the greatest shape. Now I get to use the dining room table as my cutting table. Yay !! I'm so glad I don't have to clear the table every night. 

I also got a nice and large sewing room. It has 3 machines in it right now. My Brother, my DS's Kenmore, and my treadle Singer. My sewing room is almost done, I have to make my door panels (I have the fabric) and then find fabric for my curtains. I would like to share pictures of it though, lots of Disney in it. My sewing room from the right of the doors and all around the room.

Sorry in advance for the photo overload.....






















The fabric hanging in that last one is two aprons that my grandmother made when I was younger. I had a dress made from the plaid that I loved. I also got a new computer, you can see the monitor hanging in the first picture. I figured out what to do with all my antennae toppers since I can't use them on my car...



And my DVC wall in the first picture too. I got my golden key when the guide "lost it" while showing us the Villa's and the hallway of GFV before they could show us the rooms this past December. So sad he lost it by dropping it into my bag for me.


----------



## Stephres

I made a little tutorial for how to make a lanyard HERE.

It makes me sad to think how long it's been since I actually sewed something!


----------



## Sally

pyrxtc said:


> I have been missing for a while and haven't sewn for even longer but I hope to start this week. I have some curtains to make for my new house. I can't wait to get started on what I have cut out already. I also have to get started on cutting out my Halloween costume since I know making it will take me forever. We have been busy unpacking and trying to find everything in the boxes since we didn't pack ourselves and the movers didn't label all the boxes quite right. Almost everything made it here intact, I brought most of my sewing stuff myself so no problems there. we have a few rooms in the house almost completely set up, still waiting on the kitchen table to be delivered tomorrow. We bought a new one since the only table we had was a dining room table in not the greatest shape. Now I get to use the dining room table as my cutting table. Yay !! I'm so glad I don't have to clear the table every night.
> 
> I also got a nice and large sewing room. It has 3 machines in it right now. My Brother, my DS's Kenmore, and my treadle Singer. My sewing room is almost done, I have to make my door panels (I have the fabric) and then find fabric for my curtains. I would like to share pictures of it though, lots of Disney in it. My sewing room from the right of the doors and all around the room.
> 
> Sorry in advance for the photo overload.....



  The sewing room is awesome and I am sure a dream to work in, when you finally get to sew.


----------



## pyrxtc

Sally said:


> The sewing room is awesome and I am sure a dream to work in, when you finally get to sew.



Thank you ! I can't wait to try. I also have about a 6x5 foot space in the center to move around in. it will fit the ironing board with no problems.


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for visiting our beautiful country  I don't know where one can find good eats in Montreal, so hopefully someone else can help you out!



It's been a long time since I was in Montreal.  Very impressive how everyone speaks English as well as French (or at least people in the service industry do).  They weren't quite as generous with their signs in English but no fear, I took French in high school -- 75 years ago.

We've been to the border "towns" of Vancouver, Niagara Falls and Montreal.  Next maybe Nova Scotia.  I hear it, too, is beautiful.



babynala said:


> Hi Heather and Cheryl, glad to see you two around.





Nice the summer heat hasn't slowed people down.

*nowellsl *-- I  you bag.

*pyrxtc* --  your sewing room.  I love all the stuff on the walls.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

I'm drooling over here over your sewing room!!!!  

~Jennifer


----------



## familyabgar

Ok.  Last night I nearly pulled an all-nighter (and am paying for it at work today!) to start and finish the Sew Sweet Scarlett dress--my first ever sewing project aside from middle school (I got a C on a pair of shorts).  I'm using my mom's old JC Penney machine.  The dress looks ok from far away and I'm proud of the bodice especially.  I was too tired and confused to figure out how to get a hidden seam on the skirt.  Also, my measurements were off, so it's a bit wonky.    It's too big for DD, but I think it'll do well as a dress-up dress for play (at home only!).  










I have a cute Minnie Mouse fabric to try again with this pattern now that I've given it a go-round.


----------



## maplevale

Just popping in - 

We went to Disney March 2011 and I sewed DD's some cute outfits I never posted.  Now we are booked for February (nearly 6 months exactly) and I have 2 princesses..... ugh!  Not sure I will have the motivation!  Thankfully ODD (will be 6) is tiny and can practically still fit in her stuff!  My goal wasn't overly authentic outfits... but comfy and would let her take something off (skirt) and still feel like a Princess!

Cinderella (YDD had a matching one)





HS outfits





Epcot/Akerhaus 'Ariel' dress





'Minnie' skirts!


----------



## sweetpeaandevie

I LOVE the idea of separate shirts/skirts so they can still be comfortable and take the skirt off to play!!! I might have to make some suggestions to my mom (she's the one who sews....I just find things I say I might try and never do...hahaha)


----------



## pyrxtc

familyabgar said:


> Ok.  Last night I nearly pulled an all-nighter (and am paying for it at work today!) to start and finish the Sew Sweet Scarlett dress--my first ever sewing project aside from middle school (I got a C on a pair of shorts).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cute Minnie Mouse fabric to try again with this pattern now that I've given it a go-round.



If you use this dress as a guide and your DD will stay till long enough, you can see where you need to change this by putting it on her inside out and pinning where you need to make it smaller. Looks good.



maplevale said:


> Just popping in - We went to Disney March 2011 and I sewed DD's some cute outfits I never posted.  Now we are booked for February (nearly 6 months exactly) and I have 2 princesses..... ugh!  Not sure I will have the motivation!  Thankfully ODD (will be 6) is tiny and can practically still fit in her stuff!  My goal wasn't overly authentic outfits... but comfy and would let her take something off (skirt) and still feel like a Princess!
> 'Minnie' skirts!



I like the Minnie one the best I think but they are all pretty cute.


----------



## familyabgar

pyrxtc said:


> If you use this dress as a guide and your DD will stay till long enough, you can see where you need to change this by putting it on her inside out and pinning where you need to make it smaller. Looks good.



Thanks for that tip!  It's questionable if she'd let me try.


----------



## goteamwood

maplevale said:


> 'Minnie' skirts!



Everything is adorable but I LOVE everything about this picture.


----------



## DMGeurts

Just a super quick fly-by while I am on my lunch...  Sorry I don't have time to respond to all the great items posted in the last few day...  I will try to get back here to do that tonight...

Meanwhile...  Sorry to those of you who do not follow my PTR, or on Facebook and have to see these a bajillion times...  Here's my latest 2 trip bags for our trip coming up in 19 days...  

First is my youngest dd's...  She went with Monster's Inc - the original...

Front:





Front Applique close-up:





Under the flap:





Roz applique close-up:





Font close-up:





Back:





bag interior:



Then...  Yesterday I finished up my first trip bag for this trip (I still have dreams of 2 more...) - this is my very first bag I have made for myself since August of last year for my trip to Charlotte - so I was very excited to finally get my own bag!  Some of you may remember that I had dreams of a Toy Story UPB last year before our WDW trip - but I had to take it off my list because I ran out of time...  I vowed it would be the first bag I made for our next trip.  I just love all of the "cowboy" themed fabrics used for these characters in the movie - and I was dying to put them all together...  I am very happy with how it came out.

Front:





Applique close-up:





Pocket and double ruffle detail:





Slip-in pocket:





Front zippered pocket:





Interior:



I have lots of custom orders to show pictures of too - but I will save those for another day.  

D~


----------



## DisneyMom5

DMGeurts said:


> Just a super quick fly-by while I am on my lunch...  Sorry I don't have time to respond to all the great items posted in the last few day...  I will try to get back here to do that tonight...
> 
> Meanwhile...  Sorry to those of you who do not follow my PTR, or on Facebook and have to see these a bajillion times...  Here's my latest 2 trip bags for our trip coming up in 19 days...
> 
> First is my youngest dd's...  She went with Monster's Inc - the original...
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then...  Yesterday I finished up my first trip bag for this trip (I still have dreams of 2 more...) - this is my very first bag I have made for myself since August of last year for my trip to Charlotte - so I was very excited to finally get my own bag!  Some of you may remember that I had dreams of a Toy Story UPB last year before our WDW trip - but I had to take it off my list because I ran out of time...  I vowed it would be the first bag I made for our next trip.  I just love all of the "cowboy" themed fabrics used for these characters in the movie - and I was dying to put them all together...  I am very happy with how it came out.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of custom orders to show pictures of too - but I will save those for another day.
> 
> D~​




Those are fabulous, D!  I love your vision!​


----------



## sewmess

familyabgar said:


> Ok.  Last night I nearly pulled an all-nighter (and am paying for it at work today!) to start and finish the Sew Sweet Scarlett dress--my first ever sewing project aside from middle school (I got a C on a pair of shorts).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cute Minnie Mouse fabric to try again with this pattern now that I've given it a go-round.



Pretty good for an all nighter, haven't sewn since school, dress!  And all my proof of concept/sew practice stuff always ends up worn around the house!

Can't wait to see the Minni Mouse version!!

Maplevale - I lost my quote, but those Minnie skirts are fabulous!! & if I had kids, those comfy and convertible outfits would definitely be on my sewing lists.  Makes them be princess-y and practical all at once!


----------



## goteamwood

DMGeurts said:


> Just a super quick fly-by while I am on my lunch...  Sorry I don't have time to respond to all the great items posted in the last few day...  I will try to get back here to do that tonight...
> 
> Meanwhile...  Sorry to those of you who do not follow my PTR, or on Facebook and have to see these a bajillion times...  Here's my latest 2 trip bags for our trip coming up in 19 days...
> 
> First is my youngest dd's...  She went with Monster's Inc - the original...
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front Applique close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roz applique close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Font close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag interior:
> 
> 
> 
> Then...  Yesterday I finished up my first trip bag for this trip (I still have dreams of 2 more...) - this is my very first bag I have made for myself since August of last year for my trip to Charlotte - so I was very excited to finally get my own bag!  Some of you may remember that I had dreams of a Toy Story UPB last year before our WDW trip - but I had to take it off my list because I ran out of time...  I vowed it would be the first bag I made for our next trip.  I just love all of the "cowboy" themed fabrics used for these characters in the movie - and I was dying to put them all together...  I am very happy with how it came out.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocket and double ruffle detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slip-in pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front zippered pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of custom orders to show pictures of too - but I will save those for another day.
> 
> D~


as always, spectacular. I don't know how you do it, every one more awesome than the last.  I am happy to say thanks to you my bag is one of the ONLY things I've been able to check off my to-do list.


----------



## babynala

pyrxtc said:


> I have been missing for a while and haven't sewn for even longer but I hope to start this week. I have some curtains to make for my new house. I can't wait to get started on what I have cut out already. I also have to get started on cutting out my Halloween costume since I know making it will take me forever. We have been busy unpacking and trying to find everything in the boxes since we didn't pack ourselves and the movers didn't label all the boxes quite right. Almost everything made it here intact, I brought most of my sewing stuff myself so no problems there. we have a few rooms in the house almost completely set up, still waiting on the kitchen table to be delivered tomorrow. We bought a new one since the only table we had was a dining room table in not the greatest shape. Now I get to use the dining room table as my cutting table. Yay !! I'm so glad I don't have to clear the table every night.
> 
> I also got a nice and large sewing room. It has 3 machines in it right now. My Brother, my DS's Kenmore, and my treadle Singer. My sewing room is almost done, I have to make my door panels (I have the fabric) and then find fabric for my curtains. I would like to share pictures of it though, lots of Disney in it. My sewing room from the right of the doors and all around the room.
> 
> 
> The fabric hanging in that last one is two aprons that my grandmother made when I was younger. I had a dress made from the plaid that I loved. I also got a new computer, you can see the monitor hanging in the first picture. I figured out what to do with all my antennae toppers since I can't use them on my car...
> 
> And my DVC wall in the first picture too. I got my golden key when the guide "lost it" while showing us the Villa's and the hallway of GFV before they could show us the rooms this past December. So sad he lost it by dropping it into my bag for me.


So glad to see you guys are settling into your new home?  How do you like Texas?  I'm sure it is a big adjustment from where you were (I think it was NH but I can't remember).  I LOVE your sewing room.  So big and organized.  Love seeing all your machines and Disney stuff.  Great idea for your antenna toppers   Thanks for sharing all your pictures.  What a nice way to display those aprons, what a nice reminder of your grandmother.  




Stephres said:


> I made a little tutorial for how to make a lanyard HERE.
> 
> It makes me sad to think how long it's been since I actually sewed something!


  It is nice to see you on the boards.  I don't think I posted much when you were very active but I always remember the great stuff you made and all your helpful tutorials.  I made a few of the car seat covers you did a tutorial for.   I see a Sisboom dress in your future.  



familyabgar said:


> Ok.  Last night I nearly pulled an all-nighter (and am paying for it at work today!) to start and finish the Sew Sweet Scarlett dress--my first ever sewing project aside from middle school (I got a C on a pair of shorts).  I'm using my mom's old JC Penney machine.  The dress looks ok from far away and I'm proud of the bodice especially.  I was too tired and confused to figure out how to get a hidden seam on the skirt.  Also, my measurements were off, so it's a bit wonky.    It's too big for DD, but I think it'll do well as a dress-up dress for play (at home only!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cute Minnie Mouse fabric to try again with this pattern now that I've given it a go-round.


This dress is really cute.  I think you did an amazing job for a "first" project.  That dress looks a little tricky to  me.  Especially at that late hour.  Good luck with your next one.  



maplevale said:


> Just popping in -
> 
> We went to Disney March 2011 and I sewed DD's some cute outfits I never posted.  Now we are booked for February (nearly 6 months exactly) and I have 2 princesses..... ugh!  Not sure I will have the motivation!  Thankfully ODD (will be 6) is tiny and can practically still fit in her stuff!  My goal wasn't overly authentic outfits... but comfy and would let her take something off (skirt) and still feel like a Princess!
> 
> 'Minnie' skirts!


Wow, everything looks really nice.  What a good idea to have the skirt that can be taken off.  That is such a cute picture of the girls in their Minnie skirts.  Can't wait to see what you come up with for your next trip.  



DMGeurts said:


> Just a super quick fly-by while I am on my lunch...  Sorry I don't have time to respond to all the great items posted in the last few day...  I will try to get back here to do that tonight...
> 
> D~


I didn't notice the double ruffle on your Jessie bag so I'm glad to I got to see these pictures again, very nice touch.  Please don't let anyone autograph it....


----------



## aboveH20

familyabgar said:


> Ok.  Last night I nearly pulled an all-nighter (and am paying for it at work today!) to start and finish the Sew Sweet Scarlett dress--my first ever sewing project aside from middle school (I got a C on a pair of shorts).  I'm using my mom's old JC Penney machine.  The dress looks ok from far away and I'm proud of the bodice especially.  I was too tired and confused to figure out how to get a hidden seam on the skirt.  Also, my measurements were off, so it's a bit wonky.    It's too big for DD, but I think it'll do well as a dress-up dress for play (at home only!).



Such dedication to stay up all night.  You've been bitten by the sewing bug -- watch out. 

I hope your daughter enjoys the dress.



maplevale said:


> Just popping in -
> 
> We went to Disney March 2011 and I sewed DD's some cute outfits I never posted.  Now we are booked for February (nearly 6 months exactly) and I have 2 princesses..... ugh!  Not sure I will have the motivation!  Thankfully ODD (will be 6) is tiny and can practically still fit in her stuff!  My goal wasn't overly authentic outfits... but comfy and would let her take something off (skirt) and still feel like a Princess!
> 
> 
> HS outfits



Your outfits looks great.  It must be fun to have daughters to sew for.



DMGeurts said:


> Just a super quick fly-by while I am on my lunch...  Sorry I don't have time to respond to all the great items posted in the last few day...  I will try to get back here to do that tonight...
> 
> Meanwhile...  Sorry to those of you who do not follow my PTR, or on Facebook and have to see these a bajillion times...  Here's my latest 2 trip bags for our trip coming up in 19 days...
> 
> First is my youngest dd's...  She went with Monster's Inc - the original...
> 
> Font close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then...  Yesterday I finished up my first trip bag for this trip (I still have dreams of 2 more...) - this is my very first bag I have made for myself since August of last year for my trip to Charlotte - so I was very excited to finally get my own bag!  Some of you may remember that I had dreams of a Toy Story UPB last year before our WDW trip - but I had to take it off my list because I ran out of time...  I vowed it would be the first bag I made for our next trip.  I just love all of the "cowboy" themed fabrics used for these characters in the movie - and I was dying to put them all together...  I am very happy with how it came out.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of custom orders to show pictures of too - but I will save those for another day.
> 
> D~​




Can't believe August arrived and your trip is on the horizon.  Seems like you've been planning this one for a long time.

The bags look great --  such amazing applique and attention to detail.   ​


----------



## sewdisney

DMGeurts said:


> Just a super quick fly-by while I am on my lunch...  Sorry I don't have time to respond to all the great items posted in the last few day...  I will try to get back here to do that tonight...
> 
> Meanwhile...  Sorry to those of you who do not follow my PTR, or on Facebook and have to see these a bajillion times...  Here's my latest 2 trip bags for our trip coming up in 19 days...
> 
> First is my youngest dd's...  She went with Monster's Inc - the original...
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front Applique close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roz applique close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Font close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag interior:
> 
> 
> 
> Then...  Yesterday I finished up my first trip bag for this trip (I still have dreams of 2 more...) - this is my very first bag I have made for myself since August of last year for my trip to Charlotte - so I was very excited to finally get my own bag!  Some of you may remember that I had dreams of a Toy Story UPB last year before our WDW trip - but I had to take it off my list because I ran out of time...  I vowed it would be the first bag I made for our next trip.  I just love all of the "cowboy" themed fabrics used for these characters in the movie - and I was dying to put them all together...  I am very happy with how it came out.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocket and double ruffle detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slip-in pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front zippered pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of custom orders to show pictures of too - but I will save those for another day.
> 
> D~



Oh, those are so cute!  I wish I was your daughter - Monsters, Inc is one of my all time favorite movies!  I wish I could be even half as good as you on your embroidery.  You do AWESOME work!


----------



## babynala

I am going to resurrect this this post because I thought it was a fun idea.  Then I got a little stressed out because everyone was posting all the things that have to make for their trip. LOL.  



scrap_heaven said:


> *Let's have some fun!!!​*
> *WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???*
> 
> *When is your trip?*
> 
> *Who are you sewing for on this trip?*
> 
> 
> *​*


*

My trip is October 12 - 20th (no free Dining for us  ) My son will turn 9 on the 13th.

I am sewing for DS, DD (11 3/4), Me, DH, my mom and dad. 

My list of customs:  
Finish the bag I started for myself 

22 shirts, at least, for the family.  My parents like to recycle because they love all the shirts I have made for them in the past.  I might recycle a few of mine but I like to have new ones so the pictures look different for our previous trips.   

DS will not wear any shorts that I make so he just gets t-shirts.  

I want to make my DD a few skirts but I think I will be VERY limited in what she will wear being that she is almost 12.  She likes to wear the stuff I make to the park but I'm afraid she won't be too into the "idea" of wearing them so I'm not going to go too crazy.  

I think I am going to try and make Chef hats and maybe an apron or two for our Chef Mickey night.  Again, they could wear their outfits from last time but it would be weird for the pictures.....

I do need to refine my list but need some ideas for our MK days.  Guess I should get started.​*


----------



## Piper

babynala said:


> My trip is October 12 - 20th (no free Dining for us  ) My son will turn 9 on the 13th.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Disney just extended free dining through December.  You should call and see if you can get it added.


----------



## familyabgar

sewmess said:


> Pretty good for an all nighter, haven't sewn since school, dress!  And all my proof of concept/sew practice stuff always ends up worn around the house!
> 
> Can't wait to see the Minni Mouse version!!





babynala said:


> This dress is really cute.  I think you did an amazing job for a "first" project.  That dress looks a little tricky to  me.  Especially at that late hour.  Good luck with your next one.





aboveH20 said:


> Such dedication to stay up all night.  You've been bitten by the sewing bug -- watch out.
> 
> I hope your daughter enjoys the dress.



Thanks, all!  I have been bitten.    I'm going to see about making it better this weekend.  

I showed it to my DD last night to see if I could get it on her.   She said, "I don't wike it!"  Oh well, she's 2--she'll probably like it when I try again tonight!


----------



## Sally

scrap_heaven said:


> *Let's have some fun!!!​*
> *WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???*
> 
> *When is your trip?*
> 
> *Who are you sewing for on this trip?*
> 
> 
> My trip is May 1 - 7 2014 ( I hope)
> I am sewing for my husband and myself.  We are staying at POP and deluxe dining and 4 day park passes ( he keeps cancelling our trip so I am going big on this one).
> For my husband: I am using HeatherSue embroidery patterns for the Bernina to make him t-shirts for each park day, and for some of the character meals I have planned.
> For me: I am making a couple of the dresses from Scientific Seamstress for park days and meals, plus a couple of skirts that will get rotated into the line up.
> In total I have planned at total of 10 t-shirts for him, 4 dresses, 4 skirts and 2 t-shirts for me.
> I would like to make a park/tote/pool bag, so I may add that into my list.
> 
> And now I feel sooo far behind in my sewing


----------



## goteamwood

babynala said:


> I am going to resurrect this this post because I thought it was a fun idea.  Then I got a little stressed out because everyone was posting all the things that have to make for their trip. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> My trip is October 12 - 20th (no free Dining for us  ) My son will turn 9 on the 13th.
> 
> I am sewing for DS, DD (11 3/4), Me, DH, my mom and dad.
> 
> My list of customs:
> Finish the bag I started for myself
> 
> 22 shirts, at least, for the family.  My parents like to recycle because they love all the shirts I have made for them in the past.  I might recycle a few of mine but I like to have new ones so the pictures look different for our previous trips.
> 
> DS will not wear any shorts that I make so he just gets t-shirts.
> 
> I want to make my DD a few skirts but I think I will be VERY limited in what she will wear being that she is almost 12.  She likes to wear the stuff I make to the park but I'm afraid she won't be too into the "idea" of wearing them so I'm not going to go too crazy.
> 
> I think I am going to try and make Chef hats and maybe an apron or two for our Chef Mickey night.  Again, they could wear their outfits from last time but it would be weird for the pictures.....
> 
> I do need to refine my list but need some ideas for our MK days.  Guess I should get started.


If you have Hobby Lobby nearby they have plain white aprons and chef hats (and pink and black aprons too I think) in kids sizes, with the 40% off coupons they always offer you can get them each under $4



familyabgar said:


> Thanks, all!  I have been bitten.    I'm going to see about making it better this weekend.
> 
> I showed it to my DD last night to see if I could get it on her.   She said, "I don't wike it!"  Oh well, she's 2--she'll probably like it when I try again tonight!



One of my 3 year olds said of the glow-in-the-dark Spiderman shirts I made for them a few weeks ago, "I don't want to wear that, it's not cool." are you kidding me? It glows in the dark. it has spiderman. and BTW you're 3 so you don't get to decide what is cool.


----------



## sewdisney

goteamwood said:


> One of my 3 year olds said of the glow-in-the-dark Spiderman shirts I made for them a few weeks ago, "I don't want to wear that, it's not cool." are you kidding me? It glows in the dark. it has spiderman. and BTW you're 3 so you don't get to decide what is cool.



 Of course, my kids say, "BTW you're the mom so you don't get to decide what is cool"!


----------



## familyabgar

goteamwood said:
			
		

> One of my 3 year olds said of the glow-in-the-dark Spiderman shirts I made for them a few weeks ago, "I don't want to wear that, it's not cool." are you kidding me? It glows in the dark. it has spiderman. and BTW you're 3 so you don't get to decide what is cool.


 Haha!!  She still didn't like it tonight.  Oh well!  I know she likes the Minnie fabric I bought because when she sees it she says mine!!!


----------



## spiritsim

WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???

When is your trip?

Who are you sewing for on this trip?

we are going in oct 2014
I have already made t-shirts for the 6 of us. 2 sets one animal print mickey heads for AK and pirate mickey heads, we are doing a pirate day!
I also am doing iron on t-shirts for EP a girl on disboard made a mickey head pic with our family names on it and all the flags. Just have to print them out and iron them on. I have made pages for each day telling my DGDs where we will go that day and what they should wear. do not disturb door hangers, several sets of mickey/Minnie ears, trip books, and I am working on making Disney themed purses......whew and I still have a year to come up with more stuff.......


----------



## pyrxtc

babynala said:


> So glad to see you guys are settling into your new home?  How do you like Texas?  I'm sure it is a big adjustment from where you were (I think it was NH but I can't remember).  I LOVE your sewing room.  So big and organized.  Love seeing all your machines and Disney stuff.  Great idea for your antenna toppers   Thanks for sharing all your pictures.  What a nice way to display those aprons, what a nice reminder of your grandmother.



I love it ! The weather is gorgeous, i am five minutes or less from everything and our neighbors are awesome. yes, we moved from NH, the mountains in NH to be exact. I still haven't sewn yet but the room is ready. we have a lot to do unpacking the rest of the house. I am so glad my DH let me have this room and bought me all the shelving for storage. I miss being able to sew while watching TV with the family but I love this room. I think I mixed my love of Disney with my sewing pretty well. Right now, I can't find any fabric I am looking for though since I am not remembering where I put some of it. LOL ! I found the aprons in my Mom's attic and they brought back a  lot of memories. I got to take my grandmother's wedding dress with me to, I wanted to find a way to display it but not sure how just yet. My ceiling fan gets installed this weekend so i don't get too hot in here and I got crystal shades for the bulbs for fun and to throw extra light. I can't wait. I almost put the toppers in storage but I was so sad and came up with this.

The thing I miss most right now is my family and friends. I don't know anyone here and all my family is back in New England. I am trying to get my mother to come out in October and invited my brother for Thanksgiving but I don't think it will happen, my Mother will but not my brother. Also every time I feel like calling, i realize that it is already late here and even later there.

I love looking at all the stuff being made for trips. I can't wait to go back but first I can't wait to go to China. Then maybe we can go to Disney next Thanksgiving. All 5 of us or maybe 6 if my DD16 is living here then.


----------



## pyrxtc

*WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???* Lots of dresses and a bathing suit or two. A cover up would be a must be as well.

*When is your trip?* No trip until at least November 2014 so I can't book it yet.

*Who are you sewing for on this trip?* Hopefully for our new daughter. My boys won't wear anything i make unless I get them to dress up for pirate night on the cruise or something if we go on one that week. FX


----------



## nannye

2 more customs done, so that's what.... 5 done and 15 to go? Ya it's so not happening! lol I won't have anything for me done and I also am doing 5 simple mickey head shirts for a friend. 

We leave for Florida in 2 weeks. 

I did the appliques, but my mom pieced and sewed together. 
The first is V's Disney Treat Dress and the second is a Drizella cutie shirt and inspired skirt set to be worn at magic Kingdom (probably for an hour at the most -overkill I know!)


----------



## nannye

*Ok so here is a question:*

On our second MK Day we are going to get up at the crack of dawn and go over super duper early to MK to try and get picked for family of the day. If we don't we'll just head over to the contemporary or ride the monorail to waste time. V wants to try for family of the day again, she thinks it's cool. I'm skeptical. This will only work assuming we have an earlier night which we should the night before. 

I can't decide what V should wear.... should it be her classic dress or her Treat Dress?



 



 

Part of me thinks classic, because well..... but then I think the treat is cute and not as "in your face"  We are doing the family magic tour that day and I think either would be fine for her to run around in. 

thoughts?


----------



## nannye

I used my last needle and tossed the box (grrrr) I have a PE770 what size needle do those who have one use? Janome brand?


----------



## ABCastillo

nannye said:


> Ok so here is a question:
> 
> On our second MK Day we are going to get up at the crack of dawn and go over super duper early to MK to try and get picked for family of the day. If we don't we'll just head over to the contemporary or ride the monorail to waste time. V wants to try for family of the day again, she thinks it's cool. I'm skeptical. This will only work assuming we have an earlier night which we should the night before.
> 
> I can't decide what V should wear.... should it be her classic dress or her Treat Dress?
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0697_zpsecd3142b.jpg.html
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0702_zps6c3d25d7.jpg.html
> 
> Part of me thinks classic, because well..... but then I think the treat is cute and not as "in your face"  We are doing the family magic tour that day and I think either would be fine for her to run around in.
> 
> thoughts?



I think I would pick the treat dress. I love all the hidden and surprise mickeys.


----------



## Iloveeliot

nannye said:


> 2 more customs done, so that's what.... 5 done and 15 to go? Ya it's so not happening! lol I won't have anything for me done and I also am doing 5 simple mickey head shirts for a friend.
> 
> We leave for Florida in 2 weeks.
> 
> I did the appliques, but my mom pieced and sewed together.
> The first is V's Disney Treat Dress and the second is a Drizella cutie shirt and inspired skirt set to be worn at magic Kingdom (probably for an hour at the most -overkill I know!)
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0702_zps6c3d25d7.jpg.html
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0703_zps848520c7.jpg.html
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0705_zpsfc0231a2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0706_zpsd7029656.jpg.html
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0710_zpsb231a6ba.jpg.html



I absolutely love the treat dress! It is cuter than cute! I wish I could wear something like that! It is just so perfect!


----------



## disneychic2

nowellsl said:


> You can order the hardware from Etsy.  I have some on the way to me (from China).  It is taking a while
> 
> I finished the Two zip hipster (Dog Under my Desk).... my first time quilting.  I'm glad I don't have to do it for a living
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the huge pictures, Photobucket is really getting on my nerves lately



I love this! What beautiful fabric you chose too. Great job!



pyrxtc said:


> Thank you ! I can't wait to try. I also have about a 6x5 foot space in the center to move around in. it will fit the ironing board with no problems.



Glad you're getting settled into your new home. Your sewing room is fantastic! I know you're anxious to get back in there and sewing, but you're smart to get the unpacking done first. 



familyabgar said:


> Ok.  Last night I nearly pulled an all-nighter (and am paying for it at work today!) to start and finish the Sew Sweet Scarlett dress--my first ever sewing project aside from middle school (I got a C on a pair of shorts).  I'm using my mom's old JC Penney machine.  The dress looks ok from far away and I'm proud of the bodice especially.  I was too tired and confused to figure out how to get a hidden seam on the skirt.  Also, my measurements were off, so it's a bit wonky.    It's too big for DD, but I think it'll do well as a dress-up dress for play (at home only!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cute Minnie Mouse fabric to try again with this pattern now that I've given it a go-round.



I'm glad you caught the bug. You will only get better as time goes on. You did a great job for your first attempt and for being up most of the night. I can't think straight when I'm tired, so hats off to you! Can't wait to see the Minnie dress!



maplevale said:


> Just popping in -
> 
> We went to Disney March 2011 and I sewed DD's some cute outfits I never posted.  Now we are booked for February (nearly 6 months exactly) and I have 2 princesses..... ugh!  Not sure I will have the motivation!  Thankfully ODD (will be 6) is tiny and can practically still fit in her stuff!  My goal wasn't overly authentic outfits... but comfy and would let her take something off (skirt) and still feel like a Princess!
> 
> Cinderella (YDD had a matching one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot/Akerhaus 'Ariel' dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Minnie' skirts!



I agree with everyone how smart it was to have the princess skirts removable! And I just love that photo of your girls in the Minnie skirts. You did a great job on the skirts and that pose is just precious!



nannye said:


> 2 more customs done, so that's what.... 5 done and 15 to go? Ya it's so not happening! lol I won't have anything for me done and I also am doing 5 simple mickey head shirts for a friend.
> 
> We leave for Florida in 2 weeks.
> 
> I did the appliques, but my mom pieced and sewed together.
> The first is V's Disney Treat Dress and the second is a Drizella cutie shirt and inspired skirt set to be worn at magic Kingdom (probably for an hour at the most -overkill I know!)



Sorry you won't be getting everything done you had hoped, but what is done is fabulous. I absolutely LOVE that sweets dress! She will get lots of comments on that one for sure. And I think that would be the right choice for trying for the family of the day at MK. 

Wow, just two weeks away. Hard to believe it's so close. I know you guys will have such a magical time.


----------



## Iamthequeen

Erin, I love all of V's dresses, but I would choose the Treats dress to wear to try for Family of the Day!  That dress is just so adorable!

Everyone here has some wonderful ideas!  Love the removable skirts and your two models are cute as a button!  I think the Minnie skirts are my favorites.


----------



## babynala

familyabgar said:


> Thanks, all!  I have been bitten.    I'm going to see about making it better this weekend.
> 
> I showed it to my DD last night to see if I could get it on her.   She said, "I don't wike it!"  Oh well, she's 2--she'll probably like it when I try again tonight!


Next time don't ask....if it was so easy.    I hope she changes her mind.  



goteamwood said:


> If you have Hobby Lobby nearby they have plain white aprons and chef hats (and pink and black aprons too I think) in kids sizes, with the 40% off coupons they always offer you can get them each under $4
> 
> 
> 
> One of my 3 year olds said of the glow-in-the-dark Spiderman shirts I made for them a few weeks ago, "I don't want to wear that, it's not cool." are you kidding me? It glows in the dark. it has spiderman. and BTW you're 3 so you don't get to decide what is cool.


Thanks for the tip about the Hobby Lobby aprons.  I will probably do that for my DS and then make a cute Minnie inspired one for my DD.  That Spiderman shirt does sound cool.  Maybe he will change his mind when his brother wears his and gets lots of compliments.  



spiritsim said:


> WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???
> 
> When is your trip?
> 
> Who are you sewing for on this trip?
> 
> we are going in oct 2014
> I have already made t-shirts for the 6 of us. 2 sets one animal print mickey heads for AK and pirate mickey heads, we are doing a pirate day!
> I also am doing iron on t-shirts for EP a girl on disboard made a mickey head pic with our family names on it and all the flags. Just have to print them out and iron them on. I have made pages for each day telling my DGDs where we will go that day and what they should wear. do not disturb door hangers, several sets of mickey/Minnie ears, trip books, and I am working on making Disney themed purses......whew and I still have a year to come up with more stuff.......


You have been busy. Now I'm feeling more behind 



pyrxtc said:


> I love it ! The weather is gorgeous, i am five minutes or less from everything and our neighbors are awesome. yes, we moved from NH, the mountains in NH to be exact. I still haven't sewn yet but the room is ready. we have a lot to do unpacking the rest of the house. I am so glad my DH let me have this room and bought me all the shelving for storage. I miss being able to sew while watching TV with the family but I love this room. I think I mixed my love of Disney with my sewing pretty well. Right now, I can't find any fabric I am looking for though since I am not remembering where I put some of it. LOL ! I found the aprons in my Mom's attic and they brought back a  lot of memories. I got to take my grandmother's wedding dress with me to, I wanted to find a way to display it but not sure how just yet. My ceiling fan gets installed this weekend so i don't get too hot in here and I got crystal shades for the bulbs for fun and to throw extra light. I can't wait. I almost put the toppers in storage but I was so sad and came up with this.
> 
> The thing I miss most right now is my family and friends. I don't know anyone here and all my family is back in New England. I am trying to get my mother to come out in October and invited my brother for Thanksgiving but I don't think it will happen, my Mother will but not my brother. Also every time I feel like calling, i realize that it is already late here and even later there.
> 
> I love looking at all the stuff being made for trips. I can't wait to go back but first I can't wait to go to China. Then maybe we can go to Disney next Thanksgiving. All 5 of us or maybe 6 if my DD16 is living here then.


  Glad you are enjoying Texas but I know it is hard to be so far from family.  The time change does make it hard.  I used to have the same problem with  my brother when he lived in Colorado because when I was ready to make phone calls it was too early for him.  



nannye said:


> 2 more customs done, so that's what.... 5 done and 15 to go? Ya it's so not happening! lol I won't have anything for me done and I also am doing 5 simple mickey head shirts for a friend.
> 
> We leave for Florida in 2 weeks.
> 
> I did the appliques, but my mom pieced and sewed together.
> The first is V's Disney Treat Dress and the second is a Drizella cutie shirt and inspired skirt set to be worn at magic Kingdom (probably for an hour at the most -overkill I know!)


Wow, I really love the treat dress.  The saying you used is perfect.  Love the 3 layers of ruffles on the bottom of the dress.  The Drizella outfit is very cute too.  I would also go with the treat dress for your try at the MK family of the day, it is different but really adorable.  

I don't have a 770 but I just use the needles I got with my thread.  I think they are a 70/80 if that makes sense.  I'm sure there is a better choice.  


Hmmm, I lost some quotes.


----------



## familyabgar

nannye said:


> 2 more customs done, so that's what.... 5 done and 15 to go? Ya it's so not happening! lol I won't have anything for me done and I also am doing 5 simple mickey head shirts for a friend.
> 
> We leave for Florida in 2 weeks.
> 
> I did the appliques, but my mom pieced and sewed together.
> The first is V's Disney Treat Dress and the second is a Drizella cutie shirt and inspired skirt set to be worn at magic Kingdom (probably for an hour at the most -overkill I know!)



Love the treats dress!  Very inspiring!


----------



## Iamthequeen

Erin,  I always use Schmetz needles - they should have one marked for embroidery -- a size 11 or 12 should be about the right size.

Hope this helps....


----------



## 3pletprincesses

maplevale said:


> Just popping in -
> 
> 'Minnie' skirts!


I love this one. I think my dds need one. 



DMGeurts said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~​



Gorgeous!! I love your bags. Wish I had half the talent you have.



nannye said:


> 2 more customs done, so that's what.... 5 done and 15 to go? Ya it's so not happening! lol I won't have anything for me done and I also am doing 5 simple mickey head shirts for a friend.
> 
> We leave for Florida in 2 weeks.
> 
> I did the appliques, but my mom pieced and sewed together.
> The first is V's Disney Treat Dress and the second is a Drizella cutie shirt and inspired skirt set to be worn at magic Kingdom (probably for an hour at the most -overkill I know!)


I love the treat dress~!



nowellsl said:


> You can order the hardware from Etsy.  I have some on the way to me (from China).  It is taking a while
> 
> I finished the Two zip hipster (Dog Under my Desk).... my first time quilting.  I'm glad I don't have to do it for a living


Love it~!



pyrxtc said:


> I also got a nice and large sewing room. It has 3 machines in it right now. My Brother, my DS's Kenmore, and my treadle Singer. My sewing room is almost done, I have to make my door panels (I have the fabric) and then find fabric for my curtains. I would like to share pictures of it though, lots of Disney in it. My sewing room from the right of the doors and all around the room.


 I'm having a craft room envy LOL Nice room !

Question to all of you, I saw a dress with lots and I mean many layers of ruffles on the back almost over kill but very pretty. it has a front panel to the bottom front of the skirt. I'm trying to find a pattern but have no idea where to start. Maybe I should start by finding an example and maybe it would be easier to get help Do any one have an idea of what dress pattern I'm talking about? 

As for how much I have to do before our trip at the end of October my answer is too much and probably won't get much done.​


----------



## Iloveeliot

nannye said:


> 2 more customs done, so that's what.... 5 done and 15 to go? Ya it's so not happening! lol I won't have anything for me done and I also am doing 5 simple mickey head shirts for a friend.
> 
> We leave for Florida in 2 weeks.
> 
> I did the appliques, but my mom pieced and sewed together.
> The first is V's Disney Treat Dress and the second is a Drizella cutie shirt and inspired skirt set to be worn at magic Kingdom (probably for an hour at the most -overkill I know!)
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0702_zps6c3d25d7.jpg.html
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0703_zps848520c7.jpg.html
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0705_zpsfc0231a2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0706_zpsd7029656.jpg.html
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/DSC_0710_zpsb231a6ba.jpg.html



I'm assuming the appliqué was done on an embroidery machine? (green with envy) could any of these sweets be done with a regular machine? Is there a pattern you could direct me to for the appliqué? Would it be weird to put a sweet appliqué on a pair of jeans or shorts for adults or even one sweet or a row of 3 on a tee for an adult? I can't stop thinking about how cute the appliqué is so until I have a little girl I'm trying to figure out what I can get away with wearing as an adult! Lol! Thank you!


----------



## Iloveeliot

Can you guys point me in the direction of your favorite patterns of things to gift a mom expecting a little boy (her first). She is due in November so winter stuff would work. I haven't narrowed it down at all yet. Cute burp cloths, bibs, blankets, clothes, nursing drape cover things, etc. I want to make her something that will seem special and not just be something the baby wears once for a few hours. Totally open to anything. What do you all think? Nothing that requires a massive amount of skill. I have a regular machine but not an embroidery machine. Thank you!!!!


----------



## disneychic2

Erin, I also use Schmetz needles, usually size 11. I don't have a 770, but these work with my Baby Lock machine quite well.

Also, what's the pattern for the treats dress? Is it from Carla C?


----------



## DisneyMom5

3pletprincesses said:


> Question to all of you, I saw a dress with lots and I mean many layers of ruffles on the back almost over kill but very pretty. it has a front panel to the bottom front of the skirt. I'm trying to find a pattern but have no idea where to start. Maybe I should start by finding an example and maybe it would be easier to get help Do any one have an idea of what dress pattern I'm talking about?
> 
> As for how much I have to do before our trip at the end of October my answer is too much and probably won't get much done.



I'm guessing it's either the Feliz or the Vida (never made them, but people talk about them all the time.)  found this post:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39730649&postcount=2772

Does that help?


----------



## 3pletprincesses

here's the pictures of the 2 dresses that I've been hoping to find patterns for if it's even bought patterns 









DisneyMom5 said:


> I'm guessing it's either the Feliz or the Vida (never made them, but people talk about them all the time.)  found this post:
> Does that help?


that's a nice one too. I'll have to look into it and find that pattern.


----------



## pyrxtc

3pletprincesses said:


> here's the pictures of the 2 dresses that I've been hoping to find patterns for if it's even bought patterns
> 
> that's a nice one too. I'll have to look into it and find that pattern.



I am pretty sure the one in the pictures is the Vida dress.

http://www.farbenmix.de/en/vida.html

There are many ways to customize these dresses. adding ruffles like in your pictures is one way to do it.


----------



## NiniMorris

The first dress is the Grace by our own Lisa. You can find it on her Facebook page or on YCMT

Nini


----------



## babynala

NiniMorris said:


> The first dress is the Grace by our own Lisa. You can find it on her Facebook page or on YCMT
> 
> Nini



Funkitonial Threads is the name of her shop.  I think she also has an etsy page.


----------



## goteamwood

3pletprincesses said:


> I love this one. I think my dds need one.
> 
> Gorgeous!! I love your bags. Wish I had half the talent you have.
> 
> I love the treat dress~!
> 
> Love it~!
> 
> I'm having a craft room envy LOL Nice room !
> 
> Question to all of you, I saw a dress with lots and I mean many layers of ruffles on the back almost over kill but very pretty. it has a front panel to the bottom front of the skirt. I'm trying to find a pattern but have no idea where to start. Maybe I should start by finding an example and maybe it would be easier to get help Do any one have an idea of what dress pattern I'm talking about?
> 
> As for how much I have to do before our trip at the end of October my answer is too much and probably won't get much done.





3pletprincesses said:


> here's the pictures of the 2 dresses that I've been hoping to find patterns for if it's even bought patterns
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/D...21842183029_1492377289_n_zpsf3005e44.jpg.htmlhttp://s1126.photobucket.com/user/D...21842183029_1492377289_n_zps56814c91.jpg.html
> 
> that's a nice one too. I'll have to look into it and find that pattern.



I was going to suggest the grace ruffle dress from funktional threads or the irelyn peekaboo ruffle dress by fairy tale patterns on craftsy. It had a ruffle panel in front but i have seen it done with the skirt twisted 180 degrees so the ruffles on the back. It looks way more complicated than it is.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## 3pletprincesses

NiniMorris said:


> The first dress is the Grace by our own Lisa. You can find it on her Facebook page or on YCMT
> 
> Nini





babynala said:


> Funkitonial Threads is the name of her shop.  I think she also has an etsy page.





goteamwood said:


> I was going to suggest the grace ruffle dress from funktional threads or the irelyn peekaboo ruffle dress by fairy tale patterns on craftsy. It had a ruffle panel in front but i have seen it done with the skirt twisted 180 degrees so the ruffles on the back. It looks way more complicated than it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



THANK YOU!  that's exactly it. I have been looking for it for a while without luck. Don't know why I never thought of ask here. Of course you know where it's from. Thanks again 

Has anyone done it? How bad is it? I know how long ruffles can take and am not scared of them but if you tell me it's a 12 hour dress, I might stay away from it. 5 hours, I wouldn't mind. That's 15 hours for 3 dresses. I can do them in almost a day


----------



## darnheather

First we moved and then our vacation was on hold for two weeks so I haven't done any sewing in a month.    Now that we've got a new reservation for November I need to get moving.  Hopefully can at least knock out a purse tomorrow to get myself back in the swing.  Great to see all of you working on such beautiful things as always.


----------



## darnheather

goteamwood said:


> I was going to suggest the grace ruffle dress from funktional threads or the irelyn peekaboo ruffle dress by fairy tale patterns on craftsy. It had a ruffle panel in front but i have seen it done with the skirt twisted 180 degrees so the ruffles on the back. It looks way more complicated than it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I honestly think the Irelyn is the Farbenmix Feliz just turned so the ruffles are in the front.  If you want the ruffles in the back buy the Feliz.  Farbenmix are fantastic patterns!


----------



## darnheather

Let's have some fun!!!


*WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???
So much still to do.  Some of Izzy's outfits are cut out.  At least I have all the fabric washed and ready.  Now if I can just figure out what the movers did with my iron.

*When is your trip?
November 17!  Just got rebooked yesterday with free dining and a POR Royal Room. Izzy is going to flip!

*Who are you sewing for on this trip
Mainly Izzy.  A few things for me and D.


----------



## NiniMorris

babynala said:


> Funkitonial Threads is the name of her shop.  I think she also has an etsy page.



Thanks!  I was mobile and having a migraine...could not remember her shop name to save my LIFE!


Nini


----------



## Dittz

Okay looking for suggestions.

 My cousin is going to Disney in February. Was thinking of making her daughters matching Disney dresses for Christmas. Any suggestions on a pattern for something easy for a newbie to make. Her girls are 3 and 8. The older one is on the "plus" size. 

A friend is also going (late teen) and she said she wants to match too. If even possible something I could make for her 6 year old son that I could match the girls. 

And this may be the tricky part. The younger 2 (boy and girl) have sensitivity issues due to ASD. 

Thanks for the help ladies!!!!


----------



## DisneyMom5

Dittz said:


> Okay looking for suggestions.
> 
> My cousin is going to Disney in February. Was thinking of making her daughters matching Disney dresses for Christmas. Any suggestions on a pattern for something easy for a newbie to make. Her girls are 3 and 8. The older one is on the "plus" size.
> 
> A friend is also going (late teen) and she said she wants to match too. If even possible something I could make for her 6 year old son that I could match the girls.
> 
> And this may be the tricky part. The younger 2 (boy and girl) have sensitivity issues due to ASD.
> 
> Thanks for the help ladies!!!!



I highly recommend anything by Scientific Seamstress or Sis Boom (Both Carla C.)  And they have several patterns for girls that have a matching pattern for women.  
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/author/MTAzOTI5MjQ5OA==.htm
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/search.htm?q=sisboom


----------



## babynala

Iloveeliot said:


> I'm assuming the appliqué was done on an embroidery machine? (green with envy) could any of these sweets be done with a regular machine? Is there a pattern you could direct me to for the appliqué? Would it be weird to put a sweet appliqué on a pair of jeans or shorts for adults or even one sweet or a row of 3 on a tee for an adult? I can't stop thinking about how cute the appliqué is so until I have a little girl I'm trying to figure out what I can get away with wearing as an adult! Lol! Thank you!


If you look on the first page of this thread you will see a tutorial for doing applique with your regular sewing machine.  You can take pictures for coloring book pages and use those for your applique designs.  



Iloveeliot said:


> Can you guys point me in the direction of your favorite patterns of things to gift a mom expecting a little boy (her first). She is due in November so winter stuff would work. I haven't narrowed it down at all yet. Cute burp cloths, bibs, blankets, clothes, nursing drape cover things, etc. I want to make her something that will seem special and not just be something the baby wears once for a few hours. Totally open to anything. What do you all think? Nothing that requires a massive amount of skill. I have a regular machine but not an embroidery machine. Thank you!!!!


Hmmm, there is a free pattern on You can Make this for burp cloths.  I have seen nursing cover tutorials on line but I have never book marked them.  Everyone in my family is done having babies so I never make baby stuff.  



darnheather said:


> Let's have some fun!!!
> 
> 
> *WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???
> So much still to do.  Some of Izzy's outfits are cut out.  At least I have all the fabric washed and ready.  Now if I can just figure out what the movers did with my iron.
> 
> *When is your trip?
> November 17!  Just got rebooked yesterday with free dining and a POR Royal Room. Izzy is going to flip!
> 
> *Who are you sewing for on this trip
> Mainly Izzy.  A few things for me and D.


Yeah for getting free dining and a Royal Room no less.    Glad you got to reschedule your trip and I hope you get lots of sewing done.  



Dittz said:


> Okay looking for suggestions.
> 
> My cousin is going to Disney in February. Was thinking of making her daughters matching Disney dresses for Christmas. Any suggestions on a pattern for something easy for a newbie to make. Her girls are 3 and 8. The older one is on the "plus" size.
> 
> A friend is also going (late teen) and she said she wants to match too. If even possible something I could make for her 6 year old son that I could match the girls.
> 
> And this may be the tricky part. The younger 2 (boy and girl) have sensitivity issues due to ASD.
> 
> Thanks for the help ladies!!!!


Besides the CarlaC patterns I might suggest a pillowcase dress/top.  You can make them in any size and make it big enough for a shirt to fit underneath in case it is cold.  There are some links on the first post of this thread.

Hey Jennifer (go team Wood) - I just saw your shout out on CarlaC's Scientific Seamstress Fan Page (how cool  ) and I checked out your blog post.  The boys look so cute.  You did a great job on their outfits.  Glad to see you are having fun at Twins Day.


----------



## nannye

disneychic2 said:


> Erin, I also use Schmetz needles, usually size 11. I don't have a 770, but these work with my Baby Lock machine quite well.
> 
> Also, what's the pattern for the treats dress? Is it from Carla C?



The pattern is the simply sweet, I altered it by doing panels and adding 3 layers of ruffles. For the panels I did the trapezoid panels. 
THANK YOU NINI!!!!! We were amazed at how awesome those trapezoid panels are!



Iloveeliot said:


> I'm assuming the appliqué was done on an embroidery machine? (green with envy) could any of these sweets be done with a regular machine? Is there a pattern you could direct me to for the appliqué? Would it be weird to put a sweet appliqué on a pair of jeans or shorts for adults or even one sweet or a row of 3 on a tee for an adult? I can't stop thinking about how cute the appliqué is so until I have a little girl I'm trying to figure out what I can get away with wearing as an adult! Lol! Thank you!


Hi, Yes I did use an embroidery machine for mine. The bodice design/saying was made for me so you wouldn't be able to do it on a regular machine. You can do the appliques on a regular machine, they are all very simple. At the beginning of this thread there are links to and info on how to do hand appliques. You can definitely do any of them hand, I think.


----------



## nannye

Thanks everyone for all the comments. Other than the ruffle color I am thrilled with the dress. I think I am going to end up putting her in the classic dress to try for family of the day and then switch to the treat for the morning.  IDK I might change my mind! lol.  Part of me wonders if they wouldn't want to pick us with her in the classic dress because it is SO Disney.

So I am supposed to be sewing all day today, and tomorrow and Monday (holiday) BUT I did zero sewing. I am working on V's autograph book and it is going much slower than I expected.  I am so screwed


----------



## DMGeurts

I had to come and post my 2nd trip bag - which I just finished yesterday...  I've been hard at work all this week trying to make some headway - and I am thrilled to be "ahead" of schedule...  I had made a Jiminy Cricket UPB set for an auction a few months ago - and I just fell in love with it - so much so that Jiminy has quickly become a favorite of mine, so I MUST have a bag with this theme.  I kept the same color scheme, but changed it up as much as possible to make it different - and I put a different applique on it.

Front:





Applique detail:





Ruffle/zipper detail:





I am super happy with how this interior turned out.  Literally - I had NO interior fabric in mind for this bag...  I just sat down in front of my stash and tried to find something that would "work"...  At first - I was really unsure about this fabric, but once I added the turquoise accents to it (zipper and bias trim), it made the turquoise in the fabric pop - and I was thrilled with my choice.  The interior fabric is super rare and HTF...  It was only printed in very limited quantities and only available in one online store and from the designer herself...  I had purchased a teensy little bit of it a couple of years ago - and I've been hoarding it ever since.  I am super happy that I decided to use it on one of my park bags.    So, even though it doesn't exactly say "Jiminy" - it says "fun" IMO - and that's what matters.  LOL






Anyways...  Thanks so much for letting me share!  I hope you all are having a nice weekend!

D~


----------



## babynala

nannye said:


> Thanks everyone for all the comments. Other than the ruffle color I am thrilled with the dress. I think I am going to end up putting her in the classic dress to try for family of the day and then switch to the treat for the morning.  IDK I might change my mind! lol.  Part of me wonders if they wouldn't want to pick us with her in the classic dress because it is SO Disney.
> 
> So I am supposed to be sewing all day today, and tomorrow and Monday (holiday) BUT I did zero sewing. I am working on V's autograph book and it is going much slower than I expected.  I am so screwed


I have to say that I love the ruffles on the bottom of that treat dress!!!  I hope you'll post a picture of V's autograph book on your PTR (or on your TR when you get back).  I know you are busy but don't make yourself crazy.  You surely have enough outfits for V to have something for each day???  I know she has grown so much so that probably rules out the stuff she had for the last trip.  



DMGeurts said:


> I had to come and post my 2nd trip bag - which I just finished yesterday...  I've been hard at work all this week trying to make some headway - and I am thrilled to be "ahead" of schedule...  I had made a Jiminy Cricket UPB set for an auction a few months ago - and I just fell in love with it - so much so that Jiminy has quickly become a favorite of mine, so I MUST have a bag with this theme.  I kept the same color scheme, but changed it up as much as possible to make it different - and I put a different applique on it.
> 
> D~


I will follow you around this morning (but boy do you get up early) and say again that I love this bag.  The main fabric makes the applique really pop.  Such a nice, classic background for Jiminy Cricket.  You can almost hear him say "always let your conscience be your guide"


----------



## Iloveeliot

DMGeurts said:


> I had to come and post my 2nd trip bag - which I just finished yesterday...  I've been hard at work all this week trying to make some headway - and I am thrilled to be "ahead" of schedule...  I had made a Jiminy Cricket UPB set for an auction a few months ago - and I just fell in love with it - so much so that Jiminy has quickly become a favorite of mine, so I MUST have a bag with this theme.  I kept the same color scheme, but changed it up as much as possible to make it different - and I put a different applique on it.
> 
> Front:
> 
> Applique detail:
> 
> Ruffle/zipper detail:
> 
> I am super happy with how this interior turned out.  Literally - I had NO interior fabric in mind for this bag...  I just sat down in front of my stash and tried to find something that would "work"...  At first - I was really unsure about this fabric, but once I added the turquoise accents to it (zipper and bias trim), it made the turquoise in the fabric pop - and I was thrilled with my choice.  The interior fabric is super rare and HTF...  It was only printed in very limited quantities and only available in one online store and from the designer herself...  I had purchased a teensy little bit of it a couple of years ago - and I've been hoarding it ever since.  I am super happy that I decided to use it on one of my park bags.    So, even though it doesn't exactly say "Jiminy" - it says "fun" IMO - and that's what matters.  LOL
> 
> Anyways...  Thanks so much for letting me share!  I hope you all are having a nice weekend!
> 
> D~



This is such a wonderful bag! The lining looks great and Jiminy is adorable!!!! It's so perfect!


----------



## ABCastillo

DMGeurts said:


> I had to come and post my 2nd trip bag - which I just finished yesterday...  I've been hard at work all this week trying to make some headway - and I am thrilled to be "ahead" of schedule...  I had made a Jiminy Cricket UPB set for an auction a few months ago - and I just fell in love with it - so much so that Jiminy has quickly become a favorite of mine, so I MUST have a bag with this theme.  I kept the same color scheme, but changed it up as much as possible to make it different - and I put a different applique on it.
> 
> 
> I am super happy with how this interior turned out.  Literally - I had NO interior fabric in mind for this bag...  I just sat down in front of my stash and tried to find something that would "work"...  At first - I was really unsure about this fabric, but once I added the turquoise accents to it (zipper and bias trim), it made the turquoise in the fabric pop - and I was thrilled with my choice.  The interior fabric is super rare and HTF...  It was only printed in very limited quantities and only available in one online store and from the designer herself...  I had purchased a teensy little bit of it a couple of years ago - and I've been hoarding it ever since.  I am super happy that I decided to use it on one of my park bags.    So, even though it doesn't exactly say "Jiminy" - it says "fun" IMO - and that's what matters.  LOL
> 
> 
> Anyways...  Thanks so much for letting me share!  I hope you all are having a nice weekend!
> 
> D~



Love this applique!  It is perfect


----------



## goteamwood

babynala said:


> Hey Jennifer (go team Wood) - I just saw your shout out on CarlaC's Scientific Seamstress Fan Page (how cool  ) and I checked out your blog post.  The boys look so cute.  You did a great job on their outfits.  Glad to see you are having fun at Twins Day.



Thanks. I was pretty excited since you know I'm. A Huge scientific seamstress fan! Here's a link to my pictures from the parade and festival. It truly is a sight to see all those twins! (Almost 2000 sets of twins, triplets are more at the last count I saw)
http://goteamwood.com/2013/08/03/twice-upon-a-time-at-twins-days-2013/
Now on the road home to real life again until Disney! So many outfits to do so little time. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sewdisney

goteamwood said:


> Thanks. I was pretty excited since you know I'm. A Huge scientific seamstress fan! Here's a link to my pictures from the parade and festival. It truly is a sight to see all those twins! (Almost 2000 sets of twins, triplets are more at the last count I saw)
> http://goteamwood.com/2013/08/03/twice-upon-a-time-at-twins-days-2013/
> Now on the road home to real life again until Disney! So many outfits to do so little time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Your boys were absolutely ADORABLE!  I loved seeing them try the "glass slipper" on the girls!  

It looks like they had a great time!


----------



## aboveH20

A while ago I mentioned what fun I had making placemats.  I started out with one for me and one for my husband, and then my senior son moved home for a month before relocating to California.  I made one for him and his girlfriend, and then decided I'd better make one for my junior son (who lives in California but will be moving back to New York next week), and while I was at it made one for his possible-in-the-future girlfriend. 

I forced byself not to make them perfect  (it wasn't very hard) so I'd actually use them.  I figured the less perfect they were the more apt I would be to use and wash them.

Initially I was going to just use Disney fabrics, but I don't wash my fabric as soon as I get it so most of my Disney fabric is unwashed.  Instead I decided to use any scraps.  It's surprising how many pieces of fabric it takes, but it's a good way to use up strips.  The placemats are reversible and machine quilted using one of the built-in decorative stitches.




*For me and my husband*




*For my Tigger loving son and his brown haired girlfriend*




*For my car loving son and his potentional Cinderella*




*One big happy family*

A great project for someone who wants to get to know their sewing machine (and iron ).

 _I know we all love Photobucket.  I hope the photos aren't as giant as they appear in the preview._


----------



## cogero

Ooh I love the placemats Cheryl.

I know I don't comment often but I do read everyday. I am not sure I ever posted a picture of Sami here but today she is 2 months old.

Here is her picture from this morning


----------



## pyrxtc

aboveH20 said:


> A while ago I mentioned what fun I had making placemats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]*One big happy family*
> 
> A great project for someone who wants to get to know their sewing machine (and iron ).
> 
> _I know we all love Photobucket.  I hope the photos aren't as giant as they appear in the preview._



Those look awesome ! I may have to try something a  little easier though. The pictures weren't that big but maybe it's my new monitor where everyone's looks small.



cogero said:


> I know I don't comment often but I do read everyday. I am not sure I ever posted a picture of Sami here but today she is 2 months old. Here is her picture from this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



So cute, love the number and it makes me miss my niece who just turned 3 months.


----------



## Meshell2002

cogero said:


> Ooh I love the placemats Cheryl.
> 
> I know I don't comment often but I do read everyday. I am not sure I ever posted a picture of Sami here but today she is 2 months old.
> 
> Here is her picture from this morning
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/cogero/media/2012PTR/005_zps577c2d28.jpg.html



Congrats on ur new little one!


----------



## sewdisney

cogero said:


> Ooh I love the placemats Cheryl.
> 
> I know I don't comment often but I do read everyday. I am not sure I ever posted a picture of Sami here but today she is 2 months old.



She is such a cutie!  Thanks for letting us see her.


----------



## lmb80129

With school about start, I have dreams of firing up the sewing machine and making one of "Dog Under My Desk" daytripper bag or backpack for my daughter.  She loves Vera Bradley bags and I'd like to be able to quilt some cute Hobby Lobby Mickey Mouse head fabric for the bag.  I'm thinking about using Pellon 988 fleece to quilt the fabric but am not sure if it is the best product to use.  And then I might use the regular interfacing called for in the pattern.  But will it be too much fabric and interfacing?  If anyone with bag making experience has any advice, I'd really appreciate a head start.


----------



## sewmess

aboveH20 said:


> *One big happy family*
> 
> A great project for someone who wants to get to know their sewing machine (and iron ).
> 
> _I know we all love Photobucket.  I hope the photos aren't as giant as they appear in the preview._



These are Awesome.  Makes me want to keep my flat surfaces clear and make some!! - sewmess ain't just a screen-name.  My family has a condition that causes up to fill up any and all flat surfaces with stuff (usually crafting stuff)  

Sami is just the most adorable 2 month old I've seen.  And I love that tutu!


----------



## babynala

goteamwood said:


> Thanks. I was pretty excited since you know I'm. A Huge scientific seamstress fan! Here's a link to my pictures from the parade and festival. It truly is a sight to see all those twins! (Almost 2000 sets of twins, triplets are more at the last count I saw)
> http://goteamwood.com/2013/08/03/twice-upon-a-time-at-twins-days-2013/
> Now on the road home to real life again until Disney! So many outfits to do so little time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


 That is alot of twins!!!  Glad you all had a nice time.  



aboveH20 said:


> A while ago I mentioned what fun I had making placemats.  I started out with one for me and one for my husband, and then my senior son moved home for a month before relocating to California.  I made one for him and his girlfriend, and then decided I'd better make one for my junior son (who lives in California but will be moving back to New York next week), and while I was at it made one for his possible-in-the-future girlfriend.
> 
> I forced byself not to make them perfect  (it wasn't very hard) so I'd actually use them.  I figured the less perfect they were the more apt I would be to use and wash them.
> 
> Initially I was going to just use Disney fabrics, but I don't wash my fabric as soon as I get it so most of my Disney fabric is unwashed.  Instead I decided to use any scraps.  It's surprising how many pieces of fabric it takes, but it's a good way to use up strips.  The placemats are reversible and machine quilted using one of the built-in decorative stitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One big happy family*
> 
> A great project for someone who wants to get to know their sewing machine (and iron ).
> 
> _I know we all love Photobucket.  I hope the photos aren't as giant as they appear in the preview._


These look so nice.  You did a fabulous job on these and the quilting looks really nice.  What a fun idea to customize them for your family. 



cogero said:


> Ooh I love the placemats Cheryl.
> 
> I know I don't comment often but I do read everyday. I am not sure I ever posted a picture of Sami here but today she is 2 months old.
> 
> Here is her picture from this morning


What a sweetie.  She looks so cute in that little skirt but I really love the applique.  



lmb80129 said:


> With school about start, I have dreams of firing up the sewing machine and making one of "Dog Under My Desk" daytripper bag or backpack for my daughter.  She loves Vera Bradley bags and I'd like to be able to quilt some cute Hobby Lobby Mickey Mouse head fabric for the bag.  I'm thinking about using Pellon 988 fleece to quilt the fabric but am not sure if it is the best product to use.  And then I might use the regular interfacing called for in the pattern.  But will it be too much fabric and interfacing?  If anyone with bag making experience has any advice, I'd really appreciate a head start.


I have never made that pattern.  I'm not familiar with the Pellon product but I like to use a cotton batting when I make quilted items.  I find that it is less bulky so it might work nice for the bag.



sewmess said:


> These are Awesome.  Makes me want to keep my flat surfaces clear and make some!! - sewmess ain't just a screen-name.  My family has a condition that causes up to fill up any and all flat surfaces with stuff (usually crafting stuff)


The same goes for my house.  My DH insists on covering the kitchen island as soon as I clean it off (which doesn't happen very often).


----------



## squirrel

Has anyone made a Mickey Head skeleton?

I'm trying to think of what to do for two pirate dresses.  I'm doing my own version of the Simply Sweet with a black top and red and white stripe for the skirt.  The older niece will have a knot strap with the red/white strip and the younger niece a tie strap.  Since it's on black fabric I was thinking a skeleton.  Is it bad to have a Mickey Head Skeleton?, seems kind of now that I started writing this.


----------



## NiniMorris

squirrel said:


> Has anyone made a Mickey Head skeleton?
> 
> I'm trying to think of what to do for two pirate dresses.  I'm doing my own version of the Simply Sweet with a black top and red and white stripe for the skirt.  The older niece will have a knot strap with the red/white strip and the younger niece a tie strap.  Since it's on black fabric I was thinking a skeleton.  Is it bad to have a Mickey Head Skeleton?, seems kind of now that I started writing this.



I don't know about a skeleton, but Heather Sue has a Mickey skull and crossbones.

Nini


----------



## spiritsim

squirrel said:


> Has anyone made a Mickey Head skeleton?
> 
> I'm trying to think of what to do for two pirate dresses.  I'm doing my own version of the Simply Sweet with a black top and red and white stripe for the skirt.  The older niece will have a knot strap with the red/white strip and the younger niece a tie strap.  Since it's on black fabric I was thinking a skeleton.  Is it bad to have a Mickey Head Skeleton?, seems kind of now that I started writing this.



Not a skeleton but I made mickey head pirates with bandanas on their heads


----------



## squirrel

NiniMorris said:


> I don't know about a skeleton, but Heather Sue has a Mickey skull and crossbones.
> 
> Nini



Thanks!  I have a new computer and have lost the link for her shop do you have it?


----------



## DisneyMom5

squirrel said:


> Thanks!  I have a new computer and have lost the link for her shop do you have it?


Not Nini...but I have the link for you:
http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/


----------



## NiniMorris

DisneyMom5 said:


> Not Nini...but I have the link for you:
> http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/



Thanks Sarah!  I was at therapy and didn't get the notification until now....hate when life gets in the way of Dis!  LOL


Nini


----------



## DisneyMom5

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks Sarah!  I was at therapy and didn't get the notification until now....hate when life gets in the way of Dis!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm saying!  I think I have a pretty free calendar till we go to WDW...though, just saying that reminds me of a couple of appointments I have to schedule.  Sigh.


----------



## Yoshiandi

DMGeurts said:


> I had to come and post my 2nd trip bag - which I just finished yesterday...  I've been hard at work all this week trying to make some headway - and I am thrilled to be "ahead" of schedule...  I had made a Jiminy Cricket UPB set for an auction a few months ago - and I just fell in love with it - so much so that Jiminy has quickly become a favorite of mine, so I MUST have a bag with this theme.  I kept the same color scheme, but changed it up as much as possible to make it different - and I put a different applique on it.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffle/zipper detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am super happy with how this interior turned out.  Literally - I had NO interior fabric in mind for this bag...  I just sat down in front of my stash and tried to find something that would "work"...  At first - I was really unsure about this fabric, but once I added the turquoise accents to it (zipper and bias trim), it made the turquoise in the fabric pop - and I was thrilled with my choice.  The interior fabric is super rare and HTF...  It was only printed in very limited quantities and only available in one online store and from the designer herself...  I had purchased a teensy little bit of it a couple of years ago - and I've been hoarding it ever since.  I am super happy that I decided to use it on one of my park bags.    So, even though it doesn't exactly say "Jiminy" - it says "fun" IMO - and that's what matters.  LOL
> 
> What pattern do you use to make your bags? I love the look, but I don't think I could ever get close to all the detail you put in yours.


----------



## VBAndrea

Really Really QUICK "HI" and I'm just quoting a few pics (going backwards):




cogero said:


> Ooh I love the placemats Cheryl.
> 
> I know I don't comment often but I do read everyday. I am not sure I ever posted a picture of Sami here but today she is 2 months old.
> 
> Here is her picture from this morning


B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!!!!



DMGeurts said:


> I had to come and post my 2nd trip bag - which I just finished yesterday...  I've been hard at work all this week trying to make some headway - and I am thrilled to be "ahead" of schedule...  I had made a Jiminy Cricket UPB set for an auction a few months ago - and I just fell in love with it - so much so that Jiminy has quickly become a favorite of mine, so I MUST have a bag with this theme.  I kept the same color scheme, but changed it up as much as possible to make it different - and I put a different applique on it.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways...  Thanks so much for letting me share!  I hope you all are having a nice weekend!
> 
> D~


Super cute and I love the interior fabric.



aboveH20 said:


> A while ago I mentioned what fun I had making placemats.  I started out with one for me and one for my husband, and then my senior son moved home for a month before relocating to California.  I made one for him and his girlfriend, and then decided I'd better make one for my junior son (who lives in California but will be moving back to New York next week), and while I was at it made one for his possible-in-the-future girlfriend.
> 
> I forced byself not to make them perfect  (it wasn't very hard) so I'd actually use them.  I figured the less perfect they were the more apt I would be to use and wash them.
> 
> Initially I was going to just use Disney fabrics, but I don't wash my fabric as soon as I get it so most of my Disney fabric is unwashed.  Instead I decided to use any scraps.  It's surprising how many pieces of fabric it takes, but it's a good way to use up strips.  The placemats are reversible and machine quilted using one of the built-in decorative stitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One big happy family*
> 
> A great project for someone who wants to get to know their sewing machine (and iron ).
> 
> _I know we all love Photobucket.  I hope the photos aren't as giant as they appear in the preview._


Those are sooooo cool!  You always amaze me with your creativity!



nannye said:


> 2 more customs done, so that's what.... 5 done and 15 to go? Ya it's so not happening! lol I won't have anything for me done and I also am doing 5 simple mickey head shirts for a friend.
> 
> We leave for Florida in 2 weeks.
> 
> I did the appliques, but my mom pieced and sewed together.
> The first is V's Disney Treat Dress and the second is a Drizella cutie shirt and inspired skirt set to be worn at magic Kingdom (probably for an hour at the most -overkill I know!)


Wow!!! Amazing and so glad to see all the use you are getting from your machine 


nannye said:


> *Ok so here is a question:*
> 
> On our second MK Day we are going to get up at the crack of dawn and go over super duper early to MK to try and get picked for family of the day. If we don't we'll just head over to the contemporary or ride the monorail to waste time. V wants to try for family of the day again, she thinks it's cool. I'm skeptical. This will only work assuming we have an earlier night which we should the night before.
> 
> I can't decide what V should wear.... should it be her classic dress or her Treat Dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of me thinks classic, because well..... but then I think the treat is cute and not as "in your face"  We are doing the family magic tour that day and I think either would be fine for her to run around in.
> 
> thoughts?


CLASSIC all the way!

I am going to try to sew a skirt for dd soon -- I just bought her a t on line and have the perfect fabric for a skirt.  I did applique two shirts prior to our vaca.  I don't start PT until Aug 27 (hopefully the cost savings on lack of therapists will not mean they'll have to pay for my surgery that results due to very delayed PT -- gotta love Military health care!).

See ya soon I hope!


----------



## nowellsl

Yoshiandi said:


> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> What pattern do you use to make your bags? I love the look, but I don't think I could ever get close to all the detail you put in yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She makes her own patterns!
> 
> I would never take close-ups like that of my bags  well I would if mine were as perfect as D's
Click to expand...


----------



## squirrel

nowellsl said:


> Yoshiandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> She makes her own patterns!
> 
> I would never take close-ups like that of my bags  well I would if mine were as perfect as D's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there was a similar one that someone sells, if I recall correctly.
Click to expand...


----------



## DMGeurts

Yoshiandi said:


> What pattern do you use to make your bags? I love the look, but I don't think I could ever get close to all the detail you put in yours.





nowellsl said:


> She makes her own patterns!
> 
> I would never take close-ups like that of my bags  well I would if mine were as perfect as D's





squirrel said:


> But there was a similar one that someone sells, if I recall correctly.



You are right - the UPB is my own pattern.  However - the one that Stephanie posted a few days ago is very similar...  I've never done that one - so I don't know exactly what the differences are - I know the size is similar since I saw Nicole's last summer in Charlotte...  but I think some of the construction is different?  In the end - you end up with a very similar bag though.



VBAndrea said:


> I am going to try to sew a skirt for dd soon -- I just bought her a t on line and have the perfect fabric for a skirt.  I did applique two shirts prior to our vaca.  I don't start PT until Aug 27 (hopefully the cost savings on lack of therapists will not mean they'll have to pay for my surgery that results due to very delayed PT -- gotta love Military health care!).
> 
> See ya soon I hope!



Hi Andrea - it's great to see you.  I hope you are feeling better soon - sounds like things have been rough?

D~


----------



## ColonelHathi

Happy Thursday!


----------



## DMGeurts

Another little bit of fun-ness for our upcoming trip...  V wanted an autograph pillowcase...  Thanks to a bit of help from Chiara - we were able to figure it out.    I am still learning this borrowed embroidery machine...    So, the words are not perfect - but I am learning more and more each time I use it...  The problem is - I don't really use it often enough.  





























D~


----------



## DisneyMom5

Some of you know me on FB, but for those who don't, I thought I'd share my project I finished this morning.  
It's for my ds12 for our upcoming trip.  His request.  
Hand appliqued and truly a labor of love. 
(and makes doing basic Mickey Heads seem MUCH easier.  LOL)
Considering I had never appliqued before March of this year, I feel pretty good about it!


----------



## goteamwood

DisneyMom5 said:


> Some of you know me on FB, but for those who don't, I thought I'd share my project I finished this morning.
> It's for my ds12 for our upcoming trip.  His request.
> Hand appliqued and truly a labor of love.
> (and makes doing basic Mickey Heads seem MUCH easier.  LOL)
> Considering I had never appliqued before March of this year, I feel pretty good about it!
> 
> http://s22.photobucket.com/user/disneymom5/media/Busfinal.jpg.html



That is awesome! I love it. Great job.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sewmess

DisneyMom5 said:


> Some of you know me on FB, but for those who don't, I thought I'd share my project I finished this morning.
> It's for my ds12 for our upcoming trip.  His request.
> Hand appliqued and truly a labor of love.
> (and makes doing basic Mickey Heads seem MUCH easier.  LOL)
> Considering I had never appliqued before March of this year, I feel pretty good about it!



That is AWESOME!  and I always say if I start ambitious, then everything else is a cake walk!


----------



## ABCastillo

DisneyMom5 said:


> Some of you know me on FB, but for those who don't, I thought I'd share my project I finished this morning.
> It's for my ds12 for our upcoming trip.  His request.
> Hand appliqued and truly a labor of love.
> (and makes doing basic Mickey Heads seem MUCH easier.  LOL)
> Considering I had never appliqued before March of this year, I feel pretty good about it!
> 
> http://s22.photobucket.com/user/disneymom5/media/Busfinal.jpg.html



Looks great!


----------



## nannye

More Customs

For Epcot




Someone made a similar dress a few years ago, I cased it. I did the appliques and my mom put them together. 

Animal Kingdom
I bought the skirt and made the shirt. I am totally wsnting to redo the shirt. it's too short! but oh well, no time.





Dress for the dessert Party
I did the appliquees, my mom put it together. We have to redo the bodice when we get back.  This dress was inspired by some other wishes themed dresses posted here and FB launches.


Loree helped with the appliquees!


----------



## nannye

DisneyMom5 said:


> Some of you know me on FB, but for those who don't, I thought I'd share my project I finished this morning.
> It's for my ds12 for our upcoming trip.  His request.
> Hand appliqued and truly a labor of love.
> (and makes doing basic Mickey Heads seem MUCH easier.  LOL)
> Considering I had never appliqued before March of this year, I feel pretty good about it!



amazeballs!


----------



## babynala

ColonelHathi said:


> Happy Thursday!






DisneyMom5 said:


> Some of you know me on FB, but for those who don't, I thought I'd share my project I finished this morning.
> It's for my ds12 for our upcoming trip.  His request.
> Hand appliqued and truly a labor of love.
> (and makes doing basic Mickey Heads seem MUCH easier.  LOL)
> Considering I had never appliqued before March of this year, I feel pretty good about it!


I did see this posted but not sure I got a chance to comment.   You did an amazing job on this.  So much sewing for hand applique.  I hope your son loves it.  



VBAndrea said:


> Really Really QUICK "HI" and I'm just quoting a few pics (going backwards):
> 
> I am going to try to sew a skirt for dd soon -- I just bought her a t on line and have the perfect fabric for a skirt.  I did applique two shirts prior to our vaca.  I don't start PT until Aug 27 (hopefully the cost savings on lack of therapists will not mean they'll have to pay for my surgery that results due to very delayed PT -- gotta love Military health care!).
> 
> See ya soon I hope!


Hi Andrea.  I hope your PT goes well once you finally get started.  



nannye said:


> More Customs
> 
> For Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone made a similar dress a few years ago, I cased it. I did the appliques and my mom put them together.
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> I bought the skirt and made the shirt. I am totally wsnting to redo the shirt. it's too short! but oh well, no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for the dessert Party
> I did the appliquees, my mom put it together. We have to redo the bodice when we get back.  This dress was inspired by some other wishes themed dresses posted here and FB launches.
> 
> 
> Loree helped with the appliquees!


The TT outfit is really cute and I love the little Mickey head on her shorts.  The AK skirt and shirt are a perfect match.  The shirt is fine, maybe make a new (dare I say) non-Disney themed shirt when you get back so she can get some more use out of that cute skirt.  The Wishes dress is perfect.  I was figuring you were making the treats dress for that party but this dress is PERFECT.


----------



## DisneyMom5

babynala said:


> I did see this posted but not sure I got a chance to comment.   You did an amazing job on this.  So much sewing for hand applique.  I hope your son loves it.



Thanks everyone!  
He does love it, but he doesn't understand it's "special-ness" aka how hard it was to do, because he thinks I can sew anything.  LOL


----------



## Katiecat

Hello, I am new here and not a sewer, but I have a question for all of you who are.  My DD6 desperately wants to be Ariel for her appt. at the BBB.  However she does not want an Ariel dress - she wants to look just like a mermaid.  She wants the green tail, tight down to her feet, her feet not showing, and a purple bikini top.  I have been looking at Etsy and have found 1 or 2 things that might work.  Some issues are that she needs to be able to walk in it obviously (so it has to have some flare/openness at the bottom), and I am not big on her wearing just a bikini top, so we will probably layer it over a tank or leotard.  Any other ideas on where I might find something?  Any of you ever make this?  I am not sure if I am allowed to ask if you all have online shops or take sewing requests.  Thanks!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Katiecat said:


> Hello, I am new here and not a sewer, but I have a question for all of you who are.  My DD6 desperately wants to be Ariel for her appt. at the BBB.  However she does not want an Ariel dress - she wants to look just like a mermaid.  She wants the green tail, tight down to her feet, her feet not showing, and a purple bikini top.  I have been looking at Etsy and have found 1 or 2 things that might work.  Some issues are that she needs to be able to walk in it obviously (so it has to have some flare/openness at the bottom), and I am not big on her wearing just a bikini top, so we will probably layer it over a tank or leotard.  Any other ideas on where I might find something?  Any of you ever make this?  I am not sure if I am allowed to ask if you all have online shops or take sewing requests.  Thanks!



I know your DD is looking for fins, but this may be an option for you instead.  I made this Ariel inspired outfit for my DD on our last trip when she did the mermaid makeover at pirates league.  Just a thought!  Good luck!




Here is a close up.


----------



## goteamwood

I thought I grabbed the quote about the mermaid outfit. I have two ideas. This past weekend we were in Ohio at the Twins Days festival and we saw a few sets of mermaids. one (I wish I had a a picture, I looked back thru my parade photos to see if they were in the background anywhere, no luck) had a mermaid tail-like long dress, which was like a maxi skirt but around the bottom 8-10 inches was a tulle tutu like ruffle. The next idea I had was the lady who designs Fairytale pattern designs (the Ireyln Peekaboo ruffle dress among others) has a new pattern I have seen tests for on FB and it totally looks like ariel to me. It has a large bow across the chest that screams purple seashells. SO I assume that pattern will be out soon since it is going thru testing now, and I would bet you could find someone to make it w/ the bow purple, the bodice "flesh" color and the skirt teal. Just a thought.



nannye said:


> More Customs
> 
> For Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone made a similar dress a few years ago, I cased it. I did the appliques and my mom put them together.
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> I bought the skirt and made the shirt. I am totally wsnting to redo the shirt. it's too short! but oh well, no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for the dessert Party
> I did the appliquees, my mom put it together. We have to redo the bodice when we get back.  This dress was inspired by some other wishes themed dresses posted here and FB launches.
> 
> 
> Loree helped with the appliquees!



Love these. The fireworks one is my favorite though I think. I would not have noticed the AK shirt is too short, it blends perfectly with the top of the skirt. Very cute.

I have been staying pretty busy, trying to get some dresses and other projects done for friends before tackling my giant to-do list for our trip. I got one thing done for our trip, which is totally something we could live without.  a LONG time ago Diane made pool robes for a big give, and I totally stole the idea. Not only the pattern, but she told me she got the cute and super cheap towels at Kmart so I picked those up too. I gave my kids the choice of snorkel characters or Nemo characters and of course they picked exactly what Diane had done: snorkel characters. I did add hoods since we are going to Disney late october/early november. And I used snaps instead of buttons because she had said the button holes in the towels were tough. 



So I guess my kids can always wear Prince Charming outfits, too small bowling shirts from last year and pool robes all week at Disney if I don't get everything done! 

But I finished two dresses for custom orders, one is for a friend who is taking her daughters to Disney in a few weeks, I am making the other daughter Cinderella, but the younger daughter wanted Tiana. I LOVE how it turned out. Someone (I forgot who, sorry and I am too lazy to look back) recommended the in-the-hoop flowers, which is what I used. I attached it with a snap that is under the petal so it can be taken off to wash or worn without. 







And this adorable pirate dress I made for a friend of a friend (the same one I made the quilt below for, btw) for her daughter's pirate birthday. I am bummed that it was way too big and I am currently re-making it since her daughter apparently can't/won't wear elastic so I would have to take the whole thing apart to bring it in and it is easier to just start over a smaller size. 




And outfits for another friend's twin boys 1st birthday this month. I love the shorts.




I did FINALLY finish this insanely time-consuming quilt project which I was supposed to have done before the end of June. I finally finished last week. It has 24 dinosaur appliqués, each one took 45-60 minutes to set up, stitch, etc. Everything about this project was cursed. During this production my sewing machine made a terrible clunk and I thought it was a goner. I took apart the bobbin area and cleaned it out and reassembled it and it seems fine (knock wood) but I ran out of fabric, and had to make a second trip, then when I went to buy the backing the Joann near me was out and only had 1 yard so I drove 40 minutes to the next-nearest joann, which had it thankfully, but ended up in tears because I wanted the 6 yards cut in half, offered to do it myself if I could borrow the big table, the lady gave me all sorts of grief about it and refused so I said OK, then she said well, she would go ahead but they don't normally cut things in half. but then she entered it in as two separate pieces so I could only use my coupon for 1 of the 2. I was SO glad it was done. The lady had a friend of her moms quilt it on a long arm, since I was not willing to quilt that thing on my tiny home sewing machine.



I feel like everything I try to do lately is MUCH harder than it needs to be.


----------



## strega7

goteamwood said:


> I feel like everything I try to do lately is MUCH harder than it needs to be.



Beautiful!  I love everything you did!  The detachable flower and tiana dress is adorable, I love the idea of the flower just snapping on.  Your quilt is impressive.  I love the colors!  Thank you for sharing, I don't post much here but I love seeing all of the amazing stuff that gets posted!


----------



## PurpleEars

Sorry I have been away for a while. Life just got busy and I hardly have time to relax in the evenings!



pyrxtc said:


> I have been missing for a while and haven't sewn for even longer but I hope to start this week. I have some curtains to make for my new house. I can't wait to get started on what I have cut out already. I also have to get started on cutting out my Halloween costume since I know making it will take me forever. We have been busy unpacking and trying to find everything in the boxes since we didn't pack ourselves and the movers didn't label all the boxes quite right. Almost everything made it here intact, I brought most of my sewing stuff myself so no problems there. we have a few rooms in the house almost completely set up, still waiting on the kitchen table to be delivered tomorrow. We bought a new one since the only table we had was a dining room table in not the greatest shape. Now I get to use the dining room table as my cutting table. Yay !! I'm so glad I don't have to clear the table every night.
> 
> I also got a nice and large sewing room. It has 3 machines in it right now. My Brother, my DS's Kenmore, and my treadle Singer. My sewing room is almost done, I have to make my door panels (I have the fabric) and then find fabric for my curtains. I would like to share pictures of it though, lots of Disney in it. My sewing room from the right of the doors and all around the room.
> 
> Sorry in advance for the photo overload.....



Glad to hear that your move went well. I am sure you will enjoy spending time in the new sewing room!



aboveH20 said:


> It's been a long time since I was in Montreal.  Very impressive how everyone speaks English as well as French (or at least people in the service industry do).  They weren't quite as generous with their signs in English but no fear, I took French in high school -- 75 years ago.
> 
> We've been to the border "towns" of Vancouver, Niagara Falls and Montreal.  Next maybe Nova Scotia.  I hear it, too, is beautiful.



You can certainly "get away" with only English in Montreal. Your French is probably better than mine - I learned most of my written French through reading cereal boxes and packages! I certainly endorse going to Nova Scotia. I was in Halifax for a conference about 8 years ago and it was a very lovely place.



familyabgar said:


> Ok.  Last night I nearly pulled an all-nighter (and am paying for it at work today!) to start and finish the Sew Sweet Scarlett dress--my first ever sewing project aside from middle school (I got a C on a pair of shorts).  I'm using my mom's old JC Penney machine.  The dress looks ok from far away and I'm proud of the bodice especially.  I was too tired and confused to figure out how to get a hidden seam on the skirt.  Also, my measurements were off, so it's a bit wonky. It's too big for DD, but I think it'll do well as a dress-up dress for play (at home only!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cute Minnie Mouse fabric to try again with this pattern now that I've given it a go-round.



Your dress looks great, especially considering it is a first attempt since middle school! I am sure you will be making fantastic outfits in no time!



maplevale said:


> Just popping in -
> 
> We went to Disney March 2011 and I sewed DD's some cute outfits I never posted.  Now we are booked for February (nearly 6 months exactly) and I have 2 princesses..... ugh!  Not sure I will have the motivation!  Thankfully ODD (will be 6) is tiny and can practically still fit in her stuff!  My goal wasn't overly authentic outfits... but comfy and would let her take something off (skirt) and still feel like a Princess!
> 
> Cinderella (YDD had a matching one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Minnie' skirts!



Thank you for sharing the pictures, your DD's are super cute and the outfits are beautiful!



DMGeurts said:


> Just a super quick fly-by while I am on my lunch...  Sorry I don't have time to respond to all the great items posted in the last few day...  I will try to get back here to do that tonight...
> 
> Meanwhile...  Sorry to those of you who do not follow my PTR, or on Facebook and have to see these a bajillion times...  Here's my latest 2 trip bags for our trip coming up in 19 days...
> 
> First is my youngest dd's...  She went with Monster's Inc - the original...
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> Then...  Yesterday I finished up my first trip bag for this trip (I still have dreams of 2 more...) - this is my very first bag I have made for myself since August of last year for my trip to Charlotte - so I was very excited to finally get my own bag!  Some of you may remember that I had dreams of a Toy Story UPB last year before our WDW trip - but I had to take it off my list because I ran out of time...  I vowed it would be the first bag I made for our next trip.  I just love all of the "cowboy" themed fabrics used for these characters in the movie - and I was dying to put them all together...  I am very happy with how it came out.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of custom orders to show pictures of too - but I will save those for another day.
> 
> D~​




Those bags look great! I am sure your girls are super happy with their special bags!



goteamwood said:


> One of my 3 year olds said of the glow-in-the-dark Spiderman shirts I made for them a few weeks ago, "I don't want to wear that, it's not cool." are you kidding me? It glows in the dark. it has spiderman. and BTW you're 3 so you don't get to decide what is cool.



Really? Glow in the dark Spiderman isn't cool to 3 year-old's anymore? I hope he will change his mind very very soon!



nannye said:


> 2 more customs done, so that's what.... 5 done and 15 to go? Ya it's so not happening! lol I won't have anything for me done and I also am doing 5 simple mickey head shirts for a friend.
> 
> We leave for Florida in 2 weeks.
> 
> I did the appliques, but my mom pieced and sewed together.
> The first is V's Disney Treat Dress and the second is a Drizella cutie shirt and inspired skirt set to be worn at magic Kingdom (probably for an hour at the most -overkill I know!)



Your trip is so close now! Those dresses look great!



Iloveeliot said:


> Can you guys point me in the direction of your favorite patterns of things to gift a mom expecting a little boy (her first). She is due in November so winter stuff would work. I haven't narrowed it down at all yet. Cute burp cloths, bibs, blankets, clothes, nursing drape cover things, etc. I want to make her something that will seem special and not just be something the baby wears once for a few hours. Totally open to anything. What do you all think? Nothing that requires a massive amount of skill. I have a regular machine but not an embroidery machine. Thank you!!!!



I highly endorse the free burpie tutorial from YMCT. I also recommend the Pocket Bib. I have made the bibs with and without pockets. They are my "go to" gifts for baby showers.



3pletprincesses said:


> Has anyone done it? How bad is it? I know how long ruffles can take and am not scared of them but if you tell me it's a 12 hour dress, I might stay away from it. 5 hours, I wouldn't mind. That's 15 hours for 3 dresses. I can do them in almost a day



The Grace is actually pretty easy to put together. I made 2 of them in one day with appliques, though I cheated and did not do the ruffles on the back.



Dittz said:


> Okay looking for suggestions.
> 
> My cousin is going to Disney in February. Was thinking of making her daughters matching Disney dresses for Christmas. Any suggestions on a pattern for something easy for a newbie to make. Her girls are 3 and 8. The older one is on the "plus" size.
> 
> A friend is also going (late teen) and she said she wants to match too. If even possible something I could make for her 6 year old son that I could match the girls.
> 
> And this may be the tricky part. The younger 2 (boy and girl) have sensitivity issues due to ASD.
> 
> Thanks for the help ladies!!!!



For a pattern that is easy to make, I would suggest Simply Sweet or the Stripwork Jumper from YMCT for the girls. The bodice is lined to minimize the issues with sensitivity. The Jamie/Marissa may be good for the girls too as the bodice is lined as well. For the boy, perhaps you can make easy fit pants or do a t-shirt with applique? Another thing I do from time to time is to use scraps from other outfits and put them on a shirt in random fashion (kind of like a crazy quilt) to match the other outfits.



DMGeurts said:


> I had to come and post my 2nd trip bag - which I just finished yesterday...  I've been hard at work all this week trying to make some headway - and I am thrilled to be "ahead" of schedule...  I had made a Jiminy Cricket UPB set for an auction a few months ago - and I just fell in love with it - so much so that Jiminy has quickly become a favorite of mine, so I MUST have a bag with this theme.  I kept the same color scheme, but changed it up as much as possible to make it different - and I put a different applique on it.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways...  Thanks so much for letting me share!  I hope you all are having a nice weekend!
> 
> D~



This bag looks nice too, I guess you will have a difficult decision each morning as you figure out which bag you would use that day! (It is a good "problem" to have though)



aboveH20 said:


> A while ago I mentioned what fun I had making placemats.  I started out with one for me and one for my husband, and then my senior son moved home for a month before relocating to California.  I made one for him and his girlfriend, and then decided I'd better make one for my junior son (who lives in California but will be moving back to New York next week), and while I was at it made one for his possible-in-the-future girlfriend.



Great idea for those placemats Cheryl! I may CASE it if you don't mind. (Sorry I deleted the pictures by mistake!)



cogero said:


> Ooh I love the placemats Cheryl.
> 
> I know I don't comment often but I do read everyday. I am not sure I ever posted a picture of Sami here but today she is 2 months old.
> 
> Here is her picture from this morning



Thanks for sharing Sami's picture Chiara. She is a beautiful princess!



VBAndrea said:


> Really Really QUICK "HI" and I'm just quoting a few pics (going backwards):
> 
> I am going to try to sew a skirt for dd soon -- I just bought her a t on line and have the perfect fabric for a skirt.  I did applique two shirts prior to our vaca.  I don't start PT until Aug 27 (hopefully the cost savings on lack of therapists will not mean they'll have to pay for my surgery that results due to very delayed PT -- gotta love Military health care!).
> 
> See ya soon I hope!



I hope the PT will help you significantly. We have missed you around here. Oh by the way, I joined the "dark side" of FB while you were away (for a good reason though). Now the girls are telling me that I need to convince you to join the dark side too .



DMGeurts said:


> Another little bit of fun-ness for our upcoming trip...  V wanted an autograph pillowcase...  Thanks to a bit of help from Chiara - we were able to figure it out.  I am still learning this borrowed embroidery machine...  So, the words are not perfect - but I am learning more and more each time I use it...  The problem is - I don't really use it often enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I look forward to seeing the pillowcase with the signatures when you return from your rip!



DisneyMom5 said:


> Some of you know me on FB, but for those who don't, I thought I'd share my project I finished this morning.
> It's for my ds12 for our upcoming trip.  His request.
> Hand appliqued and truly a labor of love.
> (and makes doing basic Mickey Heads seem MUCH easier.  LOL)
> Considering I had never appliqued before March of this year, I feel pretty good about it!



I saw it on FB and I am still amazed by your handiwork. You did an excellent job on it!



nannye said:


> More Customs
> 
> For Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone made a similar dress a few years ago, I cased it. I did the appliques and my mom put them together.
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> I bought the skirt and made the shirt. I am totally wsnting to redo the shirt. it's too short! but oh well, no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for the dessert Party
> I did the appliquees, my mom put it together. We have to redo the bodice when we get back.  This dress was inspired by some other wishes themed dresses posted here and FB launches.
> 
> 
> Loree helped with the appliquees!



These outfits look great. I am sure V is looking forward to wearing them!



goteamwood said:


> I have been staying pretty busy, trying to get some dresses and other projects done for friends before tackling my giant to-do list for our trip. I got one thing done for our trip, which is totally something we could live without. a LONG time ago Diane made pool robes for a big give, and I totally stole the idea. Not only the pattern, but she told me she got the cute and super cheap towels at Kmart so I picked those up too. I gave my kids the choice of snorkel characters or Nemo characters and of course they picked exactly what Diane had done. I did add hoods since we are going to Disney late october/early november. And I used snaps instead of buttons because she had said the button holes in the towels were tough.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess my kids can always wear Prince Charming outfits, too small bowling shirts from last year and pool robes all week at Disney if I don't get everything done!
> 
> But I finished two dresses for custom orders, one is for a friend who is taking her daughters to Disney in a few weeks, I am making the other daughter Cinderella, but the younger daughter wanted Tiana. I LOVE how it turned out. Someone (I forgot who, sorry and I am too lazy to look back) recommended the in-the-hoop flowers, which is what I used. I attached it with a snap that is under the petal so it can be taken off to wash or worn without.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this adorable pirate dress I made for a friend of a friend (the same one I made the quilt below for, btw) for her daughter's pirate birthday. I am bummed that it was way too big and I am currently re-making it since her daughter apparently can't/won't wear elastic so I would have to take the whole thing apart to bring it in and it is easier to just start over a smaller size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And outfits for another friend's twin boys 1st birthday this month. I love the shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did FINALLY finish this insanely time-consuming quilt project which I was supposed to have done before the end of June. I finally finished last week. It has 24 dinosaur appliqués, each one took 45-60 minutes to set up, stitch, etc. Everything about this project was cursed. During this production my sewing machine made a terrible clunk and I thought it was a goner. I took apart the bobbin area and cleaned it out and reassembled it and it seems fine (knock wood) but I ran out of fabric, and had to make a second trip, then when I went to buy the backing the Joann near me was out and only had 1 yard so I drove 40 minutes to the next-nearest joann, which had it thankfully, but ended up in tears because I wanted the 6 yards cut in half, offered to do it myself if I could borrow the big table, the lady gave me all sorts of grief about it and refused so I said OK, then she said well, she would go ahead but they don't normally cut things in half. but then she entered it in as two separate pieces so I could only use my coupon for 1 of the 2. I was SO glad it was done. The lady had a friend of her moms quilt it on a long arm, since I was not willing to quilt that thing on my tiny home sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like everything I try to do lately is MUCH harder than it needs to be.



The pool robes, the outfits, and the quilt top look great! Sorry to hear about the problems you had with the backing! I can't wait to see the quilt when it is finished! I am in the process of making a quilt for my cousin. I am debating if I would do alternating blocks or all appliqued blocks. There will be 60 blocks total, plus sashing and border. I also need to make a quilt for my niece too. I am going to do a Sunbonnet Sue quilt for her. I think my sewing list is getting longer.​


----------



## nannye

goteamwood said:


> And this adorable pirate dress I made for a friend of a friend (the same one I made the quilt below for, btw) for her daughter's pirate birthday. I am bummed that it was way too big and I am currently re-making it since her daughter apparently can't/won't wear elastic so I would have to take the whole thing apart to bring it in and it is easier to just start over a smaller size.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> LOVE the Tiana Dress! What pattern did you use for the flower? it is perfect.  I love everything else too, i'm just so pressed for time.
> Erin


----------



## goteamwood

PurpleEars said:


> Sorry I have been away for a while. Life just got busy and I hardly have time to relax in the evenings!
> 
> Really? Glow in the dark Spiderman isn't cool to 3 year-old's anymore? I hope he will change his mind very very soon!
> 
> The pool robes, the outfits, and the quilt top look great! Sorry to hear about the problems you had with the backing! I can't wait to see the quilt when it is finished! I am in the process of making a quilt for my cousin. I am debating if I would do alternating blocks or all appliqued blocks. There will be 60 blocks total, plus sashing and border. I also need to make a quilt for my niece too. I am going to do a Sunbonnet Sue quilt for her. I think my sewing list is getting longer.


My sewing list is always getting longer, not shorter. But I enjoy it so that's good.  
My husband tried to put the spiderman shirt on the kid yesterday and he says now that "It's not awesome enough." So it went from being simply not cool to not awesome enough. Sigh. Oh well, he brother is excited since he can wear the same shirt two days in a row now!



nannye said:


> goteamwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this adorable pirate dress I made for a friend of a friend (the same one I made the quilt below for, btw) for her daughter's pirate birthday. I am bummed that it was way too big and I am currently re-making it since her daughter apparently can't/won't wear elastic so I would have to take the whole thing apart to bring it in and it is easier to just start over a smaller size.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> LOVE the Tiana Dress! What pattern did you use for the flower? it is perfect.  I love everything else too, i'm just so pressed for time.
> Erin
> 
> 
> 
> It's an in-the-hoop design. I did it 3x w/ 3 different colors. The directions tell you how to stitch it together, but I put a snap on a circle of felt and then stitched the bottom color together in a circle and hot glued the heck out of it to the felt. I did the same with each other layer. I also wrapped a little scrap around a small button and hot glued that in the center. I told the mom to make sure NOT to wash it or put it in the dryer because it is held together with a ton of hot glue and a lot of luck!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/119057552/in-the-hoop-yoyo-flower-bow-petals
Click to expand...


----------



## babynala

Katiecat said:


> Hello, I am new here and not a sewer, but I have a question for all of you who are.  My DD6 desperately wants to be Ariel for her appt. at the BBB.  However she does not want an Ariel dress - she wants to look just like a mermaid.  She wants the green tail, tight down to her feet, her feet not showing, and a purple bikini top.  I have been looking at Etsy and have found 1 or 2 things that might work.  Some issues are that she needs to be able to walk in it obviously (so it has to have some flare/openness at the bottom), and I am not big on her wearing just a bikini top, so we will probably layer it over a tank or leotard.  Any other ideas on where I might find something?  Any of you ever make this?  I am not sure if I am allowed to ask if you all have online shops or take sewing requests.  Thanks!



Just saw this Pin on Pinterest:  http://www.raegunramblings.com/2013/05/mermaid-pants-tutorial.html
She made pants with "mermaid fabric" to look like a mermaid.  I thought this was genius since the child can actually walk.  People on this thread are not able to solicit business but some have links to their shops in their signatures (I don't sell items).  



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I know your DD is looking for fins, but this may be an option for you instead.  I made this Ariel inspired outfit for my DD on our last trip when she did the mermaid makeover at pirates league.  Just a thought!  Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up.


This is so cute and I love the makeover!



goteamwood said:


> I have been staying pretty busy, trying to get some dresses and other projects done for friends before tackling my giant to-do list for our trip. I got one thing done for our trip, which is totally something we could live without.  a LONG time ago Diane made pool robes for a big give, and I totally stole the idea. Not only the pattern, but she told me she got the cute and super cheap towels at Kmart so I picked those up too. I gave my kids the choice of snorkel characters or Nemo characters and of course they picked exactly what Diane had done: snorkel characters. I did add hoods since we are going to Disney late october/early november. And I used snaps instead of buttons because she had said the button holes in the towels were tough.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess my kids can always wear Prince Charming outfits, too small bowling shirts from last year and pool robes all week at Disney if I don't get everything done!
> 
> But I finished two dresses for custom orders, one is for a friend who is taking her daughters to Disney in a few weeks, I am making the other daughter Cinderella, but the younger daughter wanted Tiana. I LOVE how it turned out. Someone (I forgot who, sorry and I am too lazy to look back) recommended the in-the-hoop flowers, which is what I used. I attached it with a snap that is under the petal so it can be taken off to wash or worn without.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this adorable pirate dress I made for a friend of a friend (the same one I made the quilt below for, btw) for her daughter's pirate birthday. I am bummed that it was way too big and I am currently re-making it since her daughter apparently can't/won't wear elastic so I would have to take the whole thing apart to bring it in and it is easier to just start over a smaller size.
> 
> 
> I feel like everything I try to do lately is MUCH harder than it needs to be.


 WOW! you have been busy.  The robes look nice and I'm sure they will be well used and your kids will be toasty walking from the pool to the room.  I LOVE the Tiana dress, so pretty.  The pirate one is really cute but I'm sorry it was too big.   Joann's - I will not comment, how frustrating.  Probably because it is just too confusing for the check out girl to figure out that you cut the fabric in half.  For a while they were counting all the individual cuts of fabric to make sure it matched up to the yellow sheet from the cutting counter, but most of the time they just shove it in the bag.  The quilt is really cute but that is a ton of time for each square!!!!!  Still not wearing the spiderman shirt?  At least his brother is getting some use out of it and no one will question why you have two of the same shirt.  Oh, love the Thing 1/2 outfits.  I really need to make my nephew a Dr. Suess outfit since my niece is getting the top my DD wore to Universal as a hand me down - have to have something for both.


----------



## goteamwood

babynala said:


> Just saw this Pin on Pinterest:  http://www.raegunramblings.com/2013/05/mermaid-pants-tutorial.html
> She made pants with "mermaid fabric" to look like a mermaid.  I thought this was genius since the child can actually walk.  People on this thread are not able to solicit business but some have links to their shops in their signatures (I don't sell items).
> 
> This is so cute and I love the makeover!
> 
> WOW! you have been busy.  The robes look nice and I'm sure they will be well used and your kids will be toasty walking from the pool to the room.  I LOVE the Tiana dress, so pretty.  The pirate one is really cute but I'm sorry it was too big.   Joann's - I will not comment, how frustrating.  Probably because it is just too confusing for the check out girl to figure out that you cut the fabric in half.  For a while they were counting all the individual cuts of fabric to make sure it matched up to the yellow sheet from the cutting counter, but most of the time they just shove it in the bag.  The quilt is really cute but that is a ton of time for each square!!!!!  Still not wearing the spiderman shirt?  At least his brother is getting some use out of it and no one will question why you have two of the same shirt.  Oh, love the Thing 1/2 outfits.  I really need to make my nephew a Dr. Suess outfit since my niece is getting the top my DD wore to Universal as a hand me down - have to have something for both.



Omg seriously mermaid pants are brilliant. And a total duh! Moment when I saw that. 

I love the thing 1&2 for twins I wish I had thought of that as a theme for my boys' first birthday. I think DR Seuss must have had exposure to twin boys as inspiration for the things! Not to be an enabler but my local quilt shop just for in green eggs and ham fabric that would be a crazy cute bowling shirt. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## scrap_heaven

goteamwood said:


> But I finished two dresses for custom orders, one is for a friend who is taking her daughters to Disney in a few weeks, I am making the other daughter Cinderella, but the younger daughter wanted Tiana. I LOVE how it turned out. Someone (I forgot who, sorry and I am too lazy to look back) recommended the in-the-hoop flowers, which is what I used. I attached it with a snap that is under the petal so it can be taken off to wash or worn without.



I love how it turned out, it was my suggestion.  I could totally picture it when I was describing and it turned out amazing! The dress is really something, I bet both mom and little girl were thrilled.


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> My sewing list is always getting longer, not shorter. But I enjoy it so that's good.
> My husband tried to put the spiderman shirt on the kid yesterday and he says now that "It's not awesome enough." So it went from being simply not cool to not awesome enough. Sigh. Oh well, he brother is excited since he can wear the same shirt two days in a row now!



I can say the same thing about my sewing list, but that keeps me out of trouble 

At least one boy is enjoying the glow in the dark shirts!

I am still working on my cousin's quilt. This is a special gift for my cousin who we "inherited" after her mom died in February. It will be part of her Christmas gift. 15 blocks down, 45 to go - unless I cheat and go every second block.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Another little bit of fun-ness for our upcoming trip...  V wanted an autograph pillowcase...  Thanks to a bit of help from Chiara - we were able to figure it out.    I am still learning this borrowed embroidery machine...    So, the words are not perfect - but I am learning more and more each time I use it...  The problem is - I don't really use it often enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


OMG I love that fabric!  Is that something new or was it a lucky find?  I seriously haven't been into a fabric store for at least 8 months.  My cabinets are overflowing and since my shoulder isn't cooperating why bother.  So you have a borrowed machine?  



DisneyMom5 said:


> Some of you know me on FB, but for those who don't, I thought I'd share my project I finished this morning.
> It's for my ds12 for our upcoming trip.  His request.
> Hand appliqued and truly a labor of love.
> (and makes doing basic Mickey Heads seem MUCH easier.  LOL)
> Considering I had never appliqued before March of this year, I feel pretty good about it!


That is awesome!  I started with hand applique too and it really is fun because there are no limits as to what you can do.  I haven't done it in ages though.



nannye said:


> More Customs
> 
> For Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone made a similar dress a few years ago, I cased it. I did the appliques and my mom put them together.
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> I bought the skirt and made the shirt. I am totally wsnting to redo the shirt. it's too short! but oh well, no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for the dessert Party
> I did the appliquees, my mom put it together. We have to redo the bodice when we get back.  This dress was inspired by some other wishes themed dresses posted here and FB launches.
> 
> 
> Loree helped with the appliquees!


Erin, everything is just fabulous!  V is one lucky girl!!!


goteamwood said:


> I thought I grabbed the quote about the mermaid outfit. I have two ideas. This past weekend we were in Ohio at the Twins Days festival and we saw a few sets of mermaids. one (I wish I had a a picture, I looked back thru my parade photos to see if they were in the background anywhere, no luck) had a mermaid tail-like long dress, which was like a maxi skirt but around the bottom 8-10 inches was a tulle tutu like ruffle. The next idea I had was the lady who designs Fairytale pattern designs (the Ireyln Peekaboo ruffle dress among others) has a new pattern I have seen tests for on FB and it totally looks like ariel to me. It has a large bow across the chest that screams purple seashells. SO I assume that pattern will be out soon since it is going thru testing now, and I would bet you could find someone to make it w/ the bow purple, the bodice "flesh" color and the skirt teal. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been staying pretty busy, trying to get some dresses and other projects done for friends before tackling my giant to-do list for our trip. I got one thing done for our trip, which is totally something we could live without.  a LONG time ago Diane made pool robes for a big give, and I totally stole the idea. Not only the pattern, but she told me she got the cute and super cheap towels at Kmart so I picked those up too. I gave my kids the choice of snorkel characters or Nemo characters and of course they picked exactly what Diane had done: snorkel characters. I did add hoods since we are going to Disney late october/early november. And I used snaps instead of buttons because she had said the button holes in the towels were tough.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess my kids can always wear Prince Charming outfits, too small bowling shirts from last year and pool robes all week at Disney if I don't get everything done!
> 
> But I finished two dresses for custom orders, one is for a friend who is taking her daughters to Disney in a few weeks, I am making the other daughter Cinderella, but the younger daughter wanted Tiana. I LOVE how it turned out. Someone (I forgot who, sorry and I am too lazy to look back) recommended the in-the-hoop flowers, which is what I used. I attached it with a snap that is under the petal so it can be taken off to wash or worn without.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this adorable pirate dress I made for a friend of a friend (the same one I made the quilt below for, btw) for her daughter's pirate birthday. I am bummed that it was way too big and I am currently re-making it since her daughter apparently can't/won't wear elastic so I would have to take the whole thing apart to bring it in and it is easier to just start over a smaller size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And outfits for another friend's twin boys 1st birthday this month. I love the shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did FINALLY finish this insanely time-consuming quilt project which I was supposed to have done before the end of June. I finally finished last week. It has 24 dinosaur appliqués, each one took 45-60 minutes to set up, stitch, etc. Everything about this project was cursed. During this production my sewing machine made a terrible clunk and I thought it was a goner. I took apart the bobbin area and cleaned it out and reassembled it and it seems fine (knock wood) but I ran out of fabric, and had to make a second trip, then when I went to buy the backing the Joann near me was out and only had 1 yard so I drove 40 minutes to the next-nearest joann, which had it thankfully, but ended up in tears because I wanted the 6 yards cut in half, offered to do it myself if I could borrow the big table, the lady gave me all sorts of grief about it and refused so I said OK, then she said well, she would go ahead but they don't normally cut things in half. but then she entered it in as two separate pieces so I could only use my coupon for 1 of the 2. I was SO glad it was done. The lady had a friend of her moms quilt it on a long arm, since I was not willing to quilt that thing on my tiny home sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like everything I try to do lately is MUCH harder than it needs to be.


The pool robes look awesome.  And I adore the Tiana and the ITH flower -- I had no idea they had ITH flowers!  I adore the twins set too!



PurpleEars said:


> Sorry I have been away for a while. Life just got busy and I hardly have time to relax in the evenings!
> 
> I hope the PT will help you significantly. We have missed you around here. Oh by the way, I joined the "dark side" of FB while you were away (for a good reason though). Now the girls are telling me that I need to convince you to join the dark side too .


I have missed being around and I really do need to try to start sewing again since my shoulder is improved.  I really feel it after repetitive work though, but if I start back in baby steps hopefully all will go well.  I'm a bit surprised you joined the dark side!  I actually don't think I'd know half the people in the FB group.


----------



## VBAndrea

Forgot to ask, did the Big Give die or did it move to FB?  I check it periodically and there is never anything there.


----------



## DMGeurts

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I know your DD is looking for fins, but this may be an option for you instead.  I made this Ariel inspired outfit for my DD on our last trip when she did the mermaid makeover at pirates league.  Just a thought!  Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up.



That is really awesome!!



goteamwood said:


> I thought I grabbed the quote about the mermaid outfit. I have two ideas. This past weekend we were in Ohio at the Twins Days festival and we saw a few sets of mermaids. one (I wish I had a a picture, I looked back thru my parade photos to see if they were in the background anywhere, no luck) had a mermaid tail-like long dress, which was like a maxi skirt but around the bottom 8-10 inches was a tulle tutu like ruffle. The next idea I had was the lady who designs Fairytale pattern designs (the Ireyln Peekaboo ruffle dress among others) has a new pattern I have seen tests for on FB and it totally looks like ariel to me. It has a large bow across the chest that screams purple seashells. SO I assume that pattern will be out soon since it is going thru testing now, and I would bet you could find someone to make it w/ the bow purple, the bodice "flesh" color and the skirt teal. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Love these. The fireworks one is my favorite though I think. I would not have noticed the AK shirt is too short, it blends perfectly with the top of the skirt. Very cute.
> 
> I have been staying pretty busy, trying to get some dresses and other projects done for friends before tackling my giant to-do list for our trip. I got one thing done for our trip, which is totally something we could live without.  a LONG time ago Diane made pool robes for a big give, and I totally stole the idea. Not only the pattern, but she told me she got the cute and super cheap towels at Kmart so I picked those up too. I gave my kids the choice of snorkel characters or Nemo characters and of course they picked exactly what Diane had done: snorkel characters. I did add hoods since we are going to Disney late october/early november. And I used snaps instead of buttons because she had said the button holes in the towels were tough.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess my kids can always wear Prince Charming outfits, too small bowling shirts from last year and pool robes all week at Disney if I don't get everything done!
> 
> But I finished two dresses for custom orders, one is for a friend who is taking her daughters to Disney in a few weeks, I am making the other daughter Cinderella, but the younger daughter wanted Tiana. I LOVE how it turned out. Someone (I forgot who, sorry and I am too lazy to look back) recommended the in-the-hoop flowers, which is what I used. I attached it with a snap that is under the petal so it can be taken off to wash or worn without.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this adorable pirate dress I made for a friend of a friend (the same one I made the quilt below for, btw) for her daughter's pirate birthday. I am bummed that it was way too big and I am currently re-making it since her daughter apparently can't/won't wear elastic so I would have to take the whole thing apart to bring it in and it is easier to just start over a smaller size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And outfits for another friend's twin boys 1st birthday this month. I love the shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did FINALLY finish this insanely time-consuming quilt project which I was supposed to have done before the end of June. I finally finished last week. It has 24 dinosaur appliqués, each one took 45-60 minutes to set up, stitch, etc. Everything about this project was cursed. During this production my sewing machine made a terrible clunk and I thought it was a goner. I took apart the bobbin area and cleaned it out and reassembled it and it seems fine (knock wood) but I ran out of fabric, and had to make a second trip, then when I went to buy the backing the Joann near me was out and only had 1 yard so I drove 40 minutes to the next-nearest joann, which had it thankfully, but ended up in tears because I wanted the 6 yards cut in half, offered to do it myself if I could borrow the big table, the lady gave me all sorts of grief about it and refused so I said OK, then she said well, she would go ahead but they don't normally cut things in half. but then she entered it in as two separate pieces so I could only use my coupon for 1 of the 2. I was SO glad it was done. The lady had a friend of her moms quilt it on a long arm, since I was not willing to quilt that thing on my tiny home sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like everything I try to do lately is MUCH harder than it needs to be.



I don't even know where to start!  Everything you make is just fabulous Jen!!!  Those little dresses are TDF!!!  I did an AG Tiana one a long time ago - and I also did a Tiana inspired UPB - both times using a very similar flower - and you totally NAILED it!  Great job!

And the quilt is just marvelous!!!  I really admire people who can quilt...  After making the baby quilt for my nephew - well...  It was really hard, I don't have the slightest idea how people do them all the time.  



VBAndrea said:


> OMG I love that fabric!  Is that something new or was it a lucky find?  I seriously haven't been into a fabric store for at least 8 months.  My cabinets are overflowing and since my shoulder isn't cooperating why bother.  So you have a borrowed machine?



I know this is going to sound horrible - but I cannot remember where in the heck I purchased that fabric...  I want to say it was at Joann's - but it was a long time ago.  I had purchased it for lining in a particular bag, and I have not been able to find it again since.

Yes, a friend of mine borrowed me her Brother 270D?  I think??  It was very nice of her to loan it to me - as she was planning to sell it.  I think she was hoping I would purchase it - but after much research and whatnot - I have decided that this model isn't what I want.  I am very happy to have it to learn off of, because I feel I have learned a lot, but I definately want a 5x7 hoop - as there have been many times (the pillowcase - for instance) where I wanted to write a longer word, but couldn't because of the hoop - so I had to compromise with the machine.  This particular model - I couldn't add anything to the existing built-in designs unless I purchased blank card and a card reader...  by the time I do that - I might as well buy a used 770, then I will get the machine I really want, and I won't have to fuss with it repeatedly...  and since I mostly will only use it for fonts...  Well, I want it to be as easy as it can be.  



VBAndrea said:


> Forgot to ask, did the Big Give die or did it move to FB?  I check it periodically and there is never anything there.



I am not sure?  I have not had the time to particpate in BGs for the longest time.  I sure do miss doing them, but I don't forsee having the time any time in the near future.

It's great seeing you around the boards again Andrea - I hope you are starting to feel better.  

D~


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> Forgot to ask, did the Big Give die or did it move to FB?  I check it periodically and there is never anything there.



Hi Andrea, I have a Give going right now, but I have only posted it on Facebook. There are several reasons for this. First of all, it's just a lot easier for me to do it on FB, it's much less work. I agonized over that, because I know some people aren't on FB, but I figured it was better than not doing a Give for this family at all. Second, I really get nervous that there isn't a good way for us to screen the people that are applying for membership on the Big Give webpage. But, on FB, I can PM the person applying or see that they are already friends with people in the group. It just adds an extra layer of security for the families. 

So, if you are on FB and want to apply to the group, you can go here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/444948865561995/

We won't be automatically approving everyone, but if we recognize your name or you are friends with other members,  you should be good.


----------



## kellygirl2

teresajoy said:


> Hi Andrea, I have a Give going right now, but I have only posted it on Facebook. There are several reasons for this. First of all, it's just a lot easier for me to do it on FB, it's much less work. I agonized over that, because I know some people aren't on FB, but I figured it was better than not doing a Give for this family at all. Second, I really get nervous that there isn't a good way for us to screen the people that are applying for membership on the Big Give webpage. But, on FB, I can PM the person applying or see that they are already friends with people in the group. It just adds an extra layer of security for the families.
> 
> So, if you are on FB and want to apply to the group, you can go here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/444948865561995/
> 
> We won't be automatically approving everyone, but if we recognize your name or you are friends with other members,  you should be good.




Hi - I just sent a request to join the big give group on facebook.  I participated in the three gives earlier this year and would really like to stay involved.  I am not friends on facebook with anyone in the group because I am very particular who I friend with my personal facebook page - I try to keep it to people I know personally but would love to be a part of the group.  I don't get to post here often because I stay at home with my 3 year old twins but read often and learned so much from everyone here about sewing and embroidery.

Thanks for considering me
Kelly Gumbert


----------



## Filomali

Hi, I'm new here and we are going to Disney at the end of Sept. It's a sudden decision, we booked 2 weeks ago and this will be our first trip.
I'm not sure how to navigate this forum because it's so huge and there are a zillion threads. I hope some of you can help me out. Thanks! 

I'm trying to make a Merida-inspired dress. My daughter is very finicky and she won't wear ready-made costumes because they are uncomfortable and itchy, seriously, she will wear it for 10 min and then she'll take it off. 
So, I want to try to make something for her. 
Her big sister has 2 Disney store princess dresses and that girl live in a costume 24 hours a day.

My little one also likes Toy Story, so maybe I'll make her a skirt. But the Merida dress she wants pretty badly.


----------



## nowellsl

VBAndrea said:


> OMG I love that fabric!  Is that something new or was it a lucky find?



I got some at Joann's a while back but I haven't seen it lately.  It was several months ago.   I used it for the lining on a wristlet, but after seeing the pouch D made, I think it looks great on the outside as well!


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> I have missed being around and I really do need to try to start sewing again since my shoulder is improved.  I really feel it after repetitive work though, but if I start back in baby steps hopefully all will go well.  I'm a bit surprised you joined the dark side!  I actually don't think I'd know half the people in the FB group.



I am glad that your shoulder has improved. Take it slowly and hopefully you can do a little bit more each day. The reason why I ventured to the dark side was because the group wanted to do something for Wendy, and that was the easiest way to coordinate with everyone. Having said that, I certainly know most (if not all) of the active posters over there.



VBAndrea said:


> Forgot to ask, did the Big Give die or did it move to FB?  I check it periodically and there is never anything there.



Yup, the Gives moved to the dark side too 



kellygirl2 said:


> Hi - I just sent a request to join the big give group on facebook.  I participated in the three gives earlier this year and would really like to stay involved.  I am not friends on facebook with anyone in the group because I am very particular who I friend with my personal facebook page - I try to keep it to people I know personally but would love to be a part of the group.  I don't get to post here often because I stay at home with my 3 year old twins but read often and learned so much from everyone here about sewing and embroidery.
> 
> Thanks for considering me
> Kelly Gumbert



I saw that you were added to the group. Thank you for contributing your time to making the family's trip extra special!



Filomali said:


> Hi, I'm new here and we are going to Disney at the end of Sept. It's a sudden decision, we booked 2 weeks ago and this will be our first trip.
> I'm not sure how to navigate this forum because it's so huge and there are a zillion threads. I hope some of you can help me out. Thanks!
> 
> I'm trying to make a Merida-inspired dress. My daughter is very finicky and she won't wear ready-made costumes because they are uncomfortable and itchy, seriously, she will wear it for 10 min and then she'll take it off.
> So, I want to try to make something for her.
> Her big sister has 2 Disney store princess dresses and that girl live in a costume 24 hours a day.
> 
> My little one also likes Toy Story, so maybe I'll make her a skirt. But the Merida dress she wants pretty badly.



Welcome. If you look back (may be part 29?), someone made a Merida dress for herself. I would suggest looking for that and maybe finding out what pattern (if any) she used to start.


----------



## Stephres

babynala said:


> It is nice to see you on the boards.  I don't think I posted much when you were very active but I always remember the great stuff you made and all your helpful tutorials.  I made a few of the car seat covers you did a tutorial for.   I see a Sisboom dress in your future.



Thanks, I wasn't sure if anyone would remember me. I'm glad you found the tutorials helpful. I really enjoyed doing them. We just moved into a house that has more room so I think I can get all my machines and fabric out of storage. I really, really want to make a hipster bag!


----------



## goteamwood

Filomali said:


> Hi, I'm new here and we are going to Disney at the end of Sept. It's a sudden decision, we booked 2 weeks ago and this will be our first trip.
> I'm not sure how to navigate this forum because it's so huge and there are a zillion threads. I hope some of you can help me out. Thanks!
> 
> I'm trying to make a Merida-inspired dress. My daughter is very finicky and she won't wear ready-made costumes because they are uncomfortable and itchy, seriously, she will wear it for 10 min and then she'll take it off.
> So, I want to try to make something for her.
> Her big sister has 2 Disney store princess dresses and that girl live in a costume 24 hours a day.
> 
> My little one also likes Toy Story, so maybe I'll make her a skirt. But the Merida dress she wants pretty badly.



http://www.sewcando.com/2012/10/inspired-by-brave-princess-merida.html?m=1
Here's a tutorial you can start with, maybe you can use it as plan and start with a basic pattern you're familiar with. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessMickey

teresajoy said:


> Hi Andrea, I have a Give going right now, but I have only posted it on Facebook. There are several reasons for this. First of all, it's just a lot easier for me to do it on FB, it's much less work. I agonized over that, because I know some people aren't on FB, but I figured it was better than not doing a Give for this family at all. Second, I really get nervous that there isn't a good way for us to screen the people that are applying for membership on the Big Give webpage. But, on FB, I can PM the person applying or see that they are already friends with people in the group. It just adds an extra layer of security for the families.
> 
> So, if you are on FB and want to apply to the group, you can go here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/444948865561995/
> 
> We won't be automatically approving everyone, but if we recognize your name or you are friends with other members,  you should be good.



I applied for the group too. I don't think I am friends with anyone from here on fb but I have participated in several gives over the last year or too. I would love to be accepted on there!

Sarah Adams


----------



## Filomali

Thank you so much for the link to the Merida dress. I tried to look in the previous threads but there are just so many and I couldn't find it.

BUT.... I found ideas for Princess Apron Dress. Which is cute and probably more for my level of sewing, lol..

You guys are so talented and creative. I only have a few weeks before my trip, this is really so unexpected. Let's see what I can do...

I'm so excited I'm going!


----------



## pyrxtc

DisneyMom5 said:


> Some of you know me on FB, but for those who don't, I thought I'd share my project I finished this morning.
> It's for my ds12 for our upcoming trip.  His request.
> Hand appliqued and truly a labor of love.
> (and makes doing basic Mickey Heads seem MUCH easier.  LOL)
> Considering I had never appliqued before March of this year, I feel pretty good about it!



Great job ! I won't even try it yet, embroidery that is.



nannye said:


> More Customs
> For Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for the dessert Party



What cute dresses and what a team you and your mom make.



Filomali said:


> Hi, I'm new here and we are going to Disney at the end of Sept. It's a sudden decision, we booked 2 weeks ago and this will be our first trip.
> I'm not sure how to navigate this forum because it's so huge and there are a zillion threads. I hope some of you can help me out. Thanks!
> 
> I'm trying to make a Merida-inspired dress. My daughter is very finicky and she won't wear ready-made costumes because they are uncomfortable and itchy, seriously, she will wear it for 10 min and then she'll take it off.
> So, I want to try to make something for her.
> 
> Thank you so much for the link to the Merida dress. I tried to look in the previous threads but there are just so many and I couldn't find it.BUT.... I found ideas for Princess Apron Dress. Which is cute and probably more for my level of sewing, lol..



welcome !! very friendly space but it will inspire you to buy more stuff than you though you would want. Eventually you will use it though. I made a Merida dress for myself for last Halloween and just winged it but both McCall's and Simplicity have come out with a dress pattern for it. good luck. I have those apron patterns but haven't made any yet.

So, i still haven't sewn a  stitch yet. I've been so busy trying to unpack the rest of the house and set it up nice that time has flown by. I still have more to go through but I think I will be sewing tomorrow. I have been trying to set up the room and stuff for our future daughter and bought a stroller today at a resale/thrift shop for $12.50. My DS said it wasn't girly enough so I am awake at 12:18 am because I have been picking fabrics and looking up ways to do it. haha !!  These are what I am planning to use to girl it up.




I don't know how long I have until she comes home since I have not even been matched yet but I want everything to be ready. the hardest thing I am trying to find is the little girl Disney baby window cling for my car. i want it so when we are leaving for the airport to head to China I can put it on my car and she can join the rest of my family there. I still need a toddler bed, toddler mattress, and toddler blanket set. her bigger girl  room is mostly set up expect for the wall hooks for the dress up area. I hope she is girly. hehe. She even has a bedspread from one of the Disney resorts on her big girl bed. It has Disney fairies on it.

Only news with me is that I signed up for some classes at the Sewing & Quilt Expo in Fort Worth, TX. I don't know what I am getting myself into but hopefully I learn something.

Alright, I should go to bed. So much that I want to do and more that I have to do first.


----------



## babynala

Filomali said:


> Hi, I'm new here and we are going to Disney at the end of Sept. It's a sudden decision, we booked 2 weeks ago and this will be our first trip.
> I'm not sure how to navigate this forum because it's so huge and there are a zillion threads. I hope some of you can help me out. Thanks!
> 
> I'm trying to make a Merida-inspired dress. My daughter is very finicky and she won't wear ready-made costumes because they are uncomfortable and itchy, seriously, she will wear it for 10 min and then she'll take it off.
> So, I want to try to make something for her.
> Her big sister has 2 Disney store princess dresses and that girl live in a costume 24 hours a day.
> 
> My little one also likes Toy Story, so maybe I'll make her a skirt. But the Merida dress she wants pretty badly.


I'm glad to see that you have gotten some help for your request.  I have no useful information to add but wanted to say that the apron dress sounds like a nice way to go for Merida.  I think you could also do a Merida inspired dress with the right colors and maybe some trim.  Hope you are able to get it done for your trip.  PS - I agree with your daughter, I would not want to wear one of those itchy princess dresses.



pyrxtc said:


> So, i still haven't sewn a  stitch yet. I've been so busy trying to unpack the rest of the house and set it up nice that time has flown by. I still have more to go through but I think I will be sewing tomorrow. I have been trying to set up the room and stuff for our future daughter and bought a stroller today at a resale/thrift shop for $12.50. My DS said it wasn't girly enough so I am awake at 12:18 am because I have been picking fabrics and looking up ways to do it. haha !!  These are what I am planning to use to girl it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how long I have until she comes home since I have not even been matched yet but I want everything to be ready. the hardest thing I am trying to find is the little girl Disney baby window cling for my car. i want it so when we are leaving for the airport to head to China I can put it on my car and she can join the rest of my family there. I still need a toddler bed, toddler mattress, and toddler blanket set. her bigger girl  room is mostly set up expect for the wall hooks for the dress up area. I hope she is girly. hehe. She even has a bedspread from one of the Disney resorts on her big girl bed. It has Disney fairies on it.
> 
> Only news with me is that I signed up for some classes at the Sewing & Quilt Expo in Fort Worth, TX. I don't know what I am getting myself into but hopefully I learn something.
> 
> Alright, I should go to bed. So much that I want to do and more that I have to do first.


Funny that your DS is the one telling you to make the stroller more girly.  I guess he wants everything to be perfect for his new little sister.  I didn't realize you were in the process of adopting.  The big girl room sounds perfect. The classes at the Expo sound like a great way to learn.  I have been to the quilt/sewing expo here and enjoy going but have never taken any classes.  

Flora - that quilt you are making sounds wonderful.  I'm sure your cousin will love it, what a very thoughtful gift.


----------



## Mom2kmta

Mickey_for_President said:


> Viola in her Cinderelly dress last week at Magic Kingdom!
> 
> http://s459.photobucket.com/user/he.../551555_10101413451438929_22894065_n.jpg.html
> 
> http://s459.photobucket.com/user/he...5e799eb3-2589-42c4-901e-cb51c49514b8.jpg.html
> 
> Viola in her Belle-inspired dress!
> 
> http://s459.photobucket.com/user/he.../62628_10101413464088579_781617144_n.jpg.html
> 
> The most compliments I received from our visit was about the two costumes I made!!  It just feeds my addiction for more Disney!!!



I LOVE these! Great Job! Does anyone know where I can find the pattern?


----------



## familyabgar

I have a quick question.  I was at JoAnn's the other day and saw the pre-shirred/smocked elastic Disney princess fabric--the top 6 inches or so is shirred and the rest is normal; the edges are also pre-finished.

Has anyone made little-girl dresses/skirts from this type of material?  Is the shirring part comfortable against the skin or do you line it somehow?

My daughter loved the fabric and our store had 2-3 different princess prints.  

I'm currently working on a Simply Sweet dress, non-Disney.  I made the bodice last night and am so happy with it!!  I hope to work on the skirt tonight.


----------



## teresajoy

familyabgar said:


> I have a quick question.  I was at JoAnn's the other day and saw the pre-shirred/smocked elastic Disney princess fabric--the top 6 inches or so is shirred and the rest is normal; the edges are also pre-finished.
> 
> Has anyone made little-girl dresses/skirts from this type of material?  Is the shirring part comfortable against the skin or do you line it somehow?
> 
> My daughter loved the fabric and our store had 2-3 different princess prints.
> 
> I'm currently working on a Simply Sweet dress, non-Disney.  I made the bodice last night and am so happy with it!!  I hope to work on the skirt tonight.



I know a lot of people have made dresses from t his. My daughter is very picky about what she wears and has had no problems with shirring. 

Personally, I can't stand the feel of it against my skin. I've had a few tops with it, and I ended up giving them away because I couldn't take it. I found it very scratchy.


----------



## pyrxtc

familyabgar said:


> I have a quick question.  I was at JoAnn's the other day and saw the pre-shirred/smocked elastic Disney princess fabric--the top 6 inches or so is shirred and the rest is normal; the edges are also pre-finished.
> 
> Has anyone made little-girl dresses/skirts from this type of material?  Is the shirring part comfortable against the skin or do you line it somehow?
> 
> My daughter loved the fabric and our store had 2-3 different princess prints.
> 
> I'm currently working on a Simply Sweet dress, non-Disney.  I made the bodice last night and am so happy with it!!  I hope to work on the skirt tonight.



You just sew up the one side and they are ready to wear. when I made one for my friends daughter, I added ribbon shoulder straps to it so it would guarantee stay up.


----------



## familyabgar

teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of people have made dresses from t his. My daughter is very picky about what she wears and has had no problems with shirring.
> 
> Personally, I can't stand the feel of it against my skin. I've had a few tops with it, and I ended up giving them away because I couldn't take it. I found it very scratchy.





pyrxtc said:


> You just sew up the one side and they are ready to wear. when I made one for my friends daughter, I added ribbon shoulder straps to it so it would guarantee stay up.



Great to know! Thanks!


----------



## Woodmnky

Reaching out to those who are much more experienced than I. I want to make a skirt to wear on top of some leggings for a Minnie Mouse costume (for me). I am plus size (around a size 28). My waist is a lot smaller than my hips & behind.

I am an extreme novice when it comes to making clothes. I did make a skirt once for a toddler by taking a rectangle of fabric long enough to go around the child's waist, sewing a area to put 1 inch elastic into, and then sewing the skirt into a circle. This worked well & turned out cute for a 2 yo, but would this work for an adult? 

I'm specifically wondering if it would come out far enough to be "bouncy" so that it would cover the areas that I don't want tight fabric on? 

I think when I made it for the toddler that I used enough fabric to go around them 1.5 times. Any idea if the same would work for an adult? 

I'm sorry if my question doesn't make sense. Hopefully, someone will be able to make some sense of this before I try.


----------



## PurpleEars

Stephres said:


> Thanks, I wasn't sure if anyone would remember me. I'm glad you found the tutorials helpful. I really enjoyed doing them. We just moved into a house that has more room so I think I can get all my machines and fabric out of storage. I really, really want to make a hipster bag!



Of course we remember you. Congratulations on moving to a new home. I hope you will be able to get back to sewing soon!



Filomali said:


> Thank you so much for the link to the Merida dress. I tried to look in the previous threads but there are just so many and I couldn't find it.
> 
> BUT.... I found ideas for Princess Apron Dress. Which is cute and probably more for my level of sewing, lol..
> 
> You guys are so talented and creative. I only have a few weeks before my trip, this is really so unexpected. Let's see what I can do...
> 
> I'm so excited I'm going!



I am sure whatever you make will be lovely. At least they won't be scratchy!



pyrxtc said:


> So, i still haven't sewn a  stitch yet. I've been so busy trying to unpack the rest of the house and set it up nice that time has flown by. I still have more to go through but I think I will be sewing tomorrow. I have been trying to set up the room and stuff for our future daughter and bought a stroller today at a resale/thrift shop for $12.50. My DS said it wasn't girly enough so I am awake at 12:18 am because I have been picking fabrics and looking up ways to do it. haha !!  These are what I am planning to use to girl it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how long I have until she comes home since I have not even been matched yet but I want everything to be ready. the hardest thing I am trying to find is the little girl Disney baby window cling for my car. i want it so when we are leaving for the airport to head to China I can put it on my car and she can join the rest of my family there. I still need a toddler bed, toddler mattress, and toddler blanket set. her bigger girl  room is mostly set up expect for the wall hooks for the dress up area. I hope she is girly. hehe. She even has a bedspread from one of the Disney resorts on her big girl bed. It has Disney fairies on it.
> 
> Only news with me is that I signed up for some classes at the Sewing & Quilt Expo in Fort Worth, TX. I don't know what I am getting myself into but hopefully I learn something.
> 
> Alright, I should go to bed. So much that I want to do and more that I have to do first.



Welcome back! Unpacking can be such a daunting task. I am sure the girl you bring home will be a lovely addition to your family. I hope you will have a match soon!



babynala said:


> Flora - that quilt you are making sounds wonderful.  I'm sure your cousin will love it, what a very thoughtful gift.



I hope it will turn out ok. I am going to try quilting this with Mr. Genie. Speaking of which, he ate a piece of fabric last night so I ended up having to clean him out.  I hope that did not give him any permanent damage!



familyabgar said:


> I have a quick question.  I was at JoAnn's the other day and saw the pre-shirred/smocked elastic Disney princess fabric--the top 6 inches or so is shirred and the rest is normal; the edges are also pre-finished.
> 
> Has anyone made little-girl dresses/skirts from this type of material?  Is the shirring part comfortable against the skin or do you line it somehow?
> 
> My daughter loved the fabric and our store had 2-3 different princess prints.
> 
> I'm currently working on a Simply Sweet dress, non-Disney.  I made the bodice last night and am so happy with it!!  I hope to work on the skirt tonight.



I think people add ribbon to the top as straps if they plan to make it as a dress. I don't know if shirring is comfortable or not since I have never worn anything with shirring.



Woodmnky said:


> Reaching out to those who are much more experienced than I. I want to make a skirt to wear on top of some leggings for a Minnie Mouse costume (for me). I am plus size (around a size 28). My waist is a lot smaller than my hips & behind.
> 
> I am an extreme novice when it comes to making clothes. I did make a skirt once for a toddler by taking a rectangle of fabric long enough to go around the child's waist, sewing a area to put 1 inch elastic into, and then sewing the skirt into a circle. This worked well & turned out cute for a 2 yo, but would this work for an adult?
> 
> I'm specifically wondering if it would come out far enough to be "bouncy" so that it would cover the areas that I don't want tight fabric on?
> 
> I think when I made it for the toddler that I used enough fabric to go around them 1.5 times. Any idea if the same would work for an adult?
> 
> I'm sorry if my question doesn't make sense. Hopefully, someone will be able to make some sense of this before I try.



Welcome! I think the easiest thing to do, given the description of your body shape, is to do a circle skirt. You literally sew 2 semi-circles or 4 quarter circles together to make a dress. The easiest way to do this is to use your hip measurement (or whereever the widest part of your lower body is) + ease. Ease is just a term describing how much gap you have between the widest point of your body and the actual finished clothing. You can mock this up by adding the ease to your tape measure and move it around the widest part to make sure it feels comfortable. My guess is maybe 2-4". You use this final measurement (hip + ease), divide it by 3.14 for the diameter of the circle needed, and divide that number by 2 for the radius. Once you have the radius, you will need to decide how much seam allowance to include. 1/4" to 5/8" are common choices. Trace 2 half circles or 4 quarter circles with the radius + seam allowance. Next, decide the length of the skirt. Add the length to the radius + (seam allowance*2) and trace a second line on the same pieces of fabric. You will then cut along the 2 arcs that you drew on the fabric. Repeat the arcs on another piece of fabric (this one will be your lining, so it doesn't need to be fancy, let's call it fabric B). Cut them out again. 

Sew fabric A (the Minnie dots) together to make a circle. Repeat with fabric B. Line up the two circles, right sides together, and sew the two fabrics together along the waist line. Turn the skirt right side out. Stitch another line about 1" below the waist seam, leaving about 2" space to make casing for the elastic. Cut a piece of elastic that is stretchy enough to go by the widest part of your body. Insert the elastic into the casing. Sew the elastic ends together. Sew the casing opening close. Next, you will need to flip the skirt inside out again, and stitch along the hem. You want to join the 2 pieces of fabric together. Leave some space unstitched (maybe 4"?) so you can turn your skirt right side out when you are stitching the hem. Finally, turn the skirt right side out and hand sew the hem opening. You should have a beautiful skirt then.

I hope I did a reasonable description of making a circle skirt. If I missed something, would someone else please correct me?


----------



## BabyRapunzel

So I am way behind, because I can't quote well on my phone.  I missed some posts somehow, but I'll try to remember some...

Goteamwood...loved those dresses, everything you make is sooo cute! The pirate dress may be my favorite!! And I don't remember if I mentioned how much I loved those prince charming outfits, so I'll say it now for good measure...too adorable!!!

Nannye.....love V's dresses, especially the treat dress!!! Have a wonderful trip!! And can't wait to see photos!!

D....love all your bags, my favorite keeps changing!!

Cogero....Sami is adorable and those outfits are awesome!!! And I have no idea how you can create so much with a little one.

VBAndrea...hope your PT goes well and you get back to normal quickly!


OhStuffandFluff.....that Ariel dress is very cute, perfect for the mermaid makeover!!

Filomali...good luck with the Merida dress.

Pyrxtc.... You're sewing room looks awesome. lt looks like you'll be making something soon. Cute fabrics, I'm sure it will look girly when you get done with it!  How exciting to be adding a little girl to your family!!!


DisneyMom5....love that applique, wish I could do mine by hand.

Mom2kmta...wish I could help on those patterns, they are very cute dresses by Mickey for President. There is a new pattern by Fairytale Pattern Designs called the bow dress that would make a cute pink Cindi dress.

TeresaJoy...nice to see you!!

AboveH20......love those placemats!!!

I'm back at work, summer is over, Disney trip is over (still trying to edit photos...ugggg). I do have a family trip coming up next summer and need to make 2 dresses of everything, so my niece can match my daughter. I have been collecting fabrics and getting themes together. Wish I could do a TR or a PTR, but I know I won't be able to keep up. Maybe after these photos are finished.

Anyway I'll try to keep up here.

And the person who made me catch up.....PurpleEars!!!!!

Thank you for the skirt tutorial!!! I have been wanting to make one, but can't bring myself to buy patterns for myself when I'm spending too much on fabric and patterns for my daughter.  Hope I can convince myself to take some time to sew something for me


----------



## teresajoy

BabyRapunzel said:


> TeresaJoy...nice to see you!!



Thanks!


----------



## squirrel

I started the Pirate dresses on the weekend and almost finished one.  This one is for the younger niece with ties.  The older one is getting a knot strap with the same applique.  Just need to top-stitch this one and then it's finished.  Once again Pippi had to check out what I had been doing in the spare room for the weekend.





I forgot to post this one last week.


----------



## ABCastillo

squirrel said:


> I started the Pirate dresses on the weekend and almost finished one.  This one is for the younger niece with ties.  The older one is getting a knot strap with the same applique.  Just need to top-stitch this one and then it's finished.  Once again Pippi had to check out what I had been doing in the spare room for the weekend.



Very cute!  I love the pirate dress!


----------



## babynala

Mom2kmta said:


> I LOVE these! Great Job! Does anyone know where I can find the pattern?


I didn't see the picture in the quote so I'm not sure what you are trying to find the pattern for ????



squirrel said:


> I started the Pirate dresses on the weekend and almost finished one.  This one is for the younger niece with ties.  The older one is getting a knot strap with the same applique.  Just need to top-stitch this one and then it's finished.  Once again Pippi had to check out what I had been doing in the spare room for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to post this one last week.


What cute dresses.  

Woodmnky - I see Flora gave you a great answer.  I would think you should be good if you work off the measurements of the hips to size the piece of fabric you will need.  Good luck.


----------



## Woodmnky

Thank you for the suggestion of a circle skirt. I will check that out.


----------



## sewmess

squirrel said:


> I started the Pirate dresses on the weekend and almost finished one.  This one is for the younger niece with ties.  The older one is getting a knot strap with the same applique.  Just need to top-stitch this one and then it's finished.  Once again Pippi had to check out what I had been doing in the spare room for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to post this one last week.



These are adorable.


----------



## karrierock

Now that I've finally finished three consignments sales back to back and school is back in , I finally have time to think. This was such a fun question, but didn't know what we were doing then.  Here's my plan. I guess I better get busy!

*Let's have some fun!!!​*
*WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???*
Let's see.... Legoland matching t-shirts x4

Sea World matching t-shirts x2, 2 baby doll style dresses

"I'm going to Disneyland" (plane) x3
Carsland bowling style shirt (still looking for Cozy Cone Motel applique)
Carsland dress
Sally t-shirt

Disneyland tops, dress or romper, t-shirt

World of Color t-shirts x 5 and two circle skirts

Dress for my little princess with princess appliques for Ariel's Grotto

Jake and the Neverland pirates short set

Possibly chef Goofy outfits x3

And matching hairbows for the girls

Something with Merida and her bow.  My nine year old just got a bow this week.


*When is your trip?* 
Flying Oct 3   arriving at Disney Oct 7

*Who are you sewing for on this trip?*

My three year old princess, 5 year old boy cars nut, 9 year old tom boy, myself, and darling hubby.


----------



## familyabgar

That pirate dress is too cute!

I finished my second dress last night.  I'm really pleased with it!  I used the Simply Sweet pattern from CarlaC.






In the picture the bottom topstiching on the bodice looks crooked, but it really doesn't look too bad in person.   

I'm still holding onto my Minnie fabric and trying to decide what style of dress to make from it!  I'd like to modify the Simply Sweet to add an apron and perhaps a bib/vertical ruffle to the bodice.

Also, I just ordered the Brother CS6000i machine to use instead of my mom's old JC Penney machine.  I wanted to get my own before I got too comfortable on the other.  The model I purchased comes with many quilting supplies, but the price + reviews were the best I found for the features in general.


----------



## babynala

karrierock said:


> Now that I've finally finished three consignments sales back to back and school is back in , I finally have time to think. This was such a fun question, but didn't know what we were doing then.  Here's my plan. I guess I better get busy!
> 
> *Let's have some fun!!!​*
> *WHAT IS ON YOUR TO DO LIST FOR CUSTOMS FOR YOUR UPCOMING TRIP???*
> Let's see.... Legoland matching t-shirts x4
> 
> Sea World matching t-shirts x2, 2 baby doll style dresses
> 
> "I'm going to Disneyland" (plane) x3
> Carsland bowling style shirt (still looking for Cozy Cone Motel applique)
> Carsland dress
> Sally t-shirt
> 
> Disneyland tops, dress or romper, t-shirt
> 
> World of Color t-shirts x 5 and two circle skirts
> 
> Dress for my little princess with princess appliques for Ariel's Grotto
> 
> Jake and the Neverland pirates short set
> 
> Possibly chef Goofy outfits x3
> 
> And matching hairbows for the girls
> 
> Something with Merida and her bow.  My nine year old just got a bow this week.
> 
> 
> *When is your trip?*
> Flying Oct 3   arriving at Disney Oct 7
> 
> *Who are you sewing for on this trip?*
> 
> My three year old princess, 5 year old boy cars nut, 9 year old tom boy, myself, and darling hubby.


Lots of cute ideas for your trip.  I hope you get a chance to get everything done and then come back and share pictures from your trip.  



familyabgar said:


> That pirate dress is too cute!
> 
> I finished my second dress last night.  I'm really pleased with it!  I used the Simply Sweet pattern from CarlaC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the picture the bottom topstiching on the bodice looks crooked, but it really doesn't look too bad in person.
> 
> I'm still holding onto my Minnie fabric and trying to decide what style of dress to make from it!  I'd like to modify the Simply Sweet to add an apron and perhaps a bib/vertical ruffle to the bodice.
> 
> Also, I just ordered the Brother CS6000i machine to use instead of my mom's old JC Penney machine.  I wanted to get my own before I got too comfortable on the other.  The model I purchased comes with many quilting supplies, but the price + reviews were the best I found for the features in general.


That little dress is so sweet looking.  The modified SS sounds cute.  I think you will enjoy having a new machine.  I don't have that model but I think there are lots of people that use that machine on this thread (or were on here in the past).


----------



## babynala

I wanted to share a few things I have made recently.  

Ironing board cover (I also cleaned my iron - which took way longer then it should have).  




I made this bag for my mom (I bought this fabric for our last trip two years ago and just got around to making something with it for her)  My DD tried to confiscate it.  This bag is pretty big but I think she will fill it up!  Please ignore the wrinkle in the embroidery (it ironed out).




This is the inside:




I made most of this bag before our Universal trip in the beginning of June.  I just needed to add the strap which I did yesterday.  



Under the flap:



The inside:



the back (with pockets for park maps):




This bag was based on a Sherpani Milli LE (http://sherpani.com/sherpani-millile.aspx) which was a good size to fit my DSLR, small movie camera, my son's epipen and his glasses cases.  I tend to carry a bunch of stuff in the parks and I like to have a pocket to keep everything organized.  

I started with this bag pattern and modified it to fit my needs but the inside is a bit of a hack job.
http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6045-products-10743.php?page_id=104


----------



## VBAndrea

So sad the BG's moved to FB but can understand if it's easier for the coordinators.  Right now it's just as well as I am limited with sewing.  I just have so much fabric to use though!  




squirrel said:


> I started the Pirate dresses on the weekend and almost finished one.  This one is for the younger niece with ties.  The older one is getting a knot strap with the same applique.  Just need to top-stitch this one and then it's finished.  Once again Pippi had to check out what I had been doing in the spare room for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to post this one last week.


Both are awesome!  I love the Aristocat applique.



familyabgar said:


> That pirate dress is too cute!
> 
> I finished my second dress last night.  I'm really pleased with it!  I used the Simply Sweet pattern from CarlaC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the picture the bottom topstiching on the bodice looks crooked, but it really doesn't look too bad in person.
> 
> I'm still holding onto my Minnie fabric and trying to decide what style of dress to make from it!  I'd like to modify the Simply Sweet to add an apron and perhaps a bib/vertical ruffle to the bodice.
> 
> Also, I just ordered the Brother CS6000i machine to use instead of my mom's old JC Penney machine.  I wanted to get my own before I got too comfortable on the other.  The model I purchased comes with many quilting supplies, but the price + reviews were the best I found for the features in general.


That turned out really nice.  A sash covers any wonky topstitching that shows.  I had issues with one SS I made but the sash took care of it.



babynala said:


> I wanted to share a few things I have made recently.
> 
> Ironing board cover (I also cleaned my iron - which took way longer then it should have).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this bag for my mom (I bought this fabric for our last trip two years ago and just got around to making something with it for her)  My DD tried to confiscate it.  This bag is pretty big but I think she will fill it up!  Please ignore the wrinkle in the embroidery (it ironed out).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made most of this bag before our Universal trip in the beginning of June.  I just needed to add the strap which I did yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap:
> 
> 
> 
> The inside:
> 
> 
> 
> the back (with pockets for park maps):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag was based on a Sherpani Milli LE (http://sherpani.com/sherpani-millile.aspx) which was a good size to fit my DSLR, small movie camera, my son's epipen and his glasses cases.  I tend to carry a bunch of stuff in the parks and I like to have a pocket to keep everything organized.
> 
> I started with this bag pattern and modified it to fit my needs but the inside is a bit of a hack job.
> http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6045-products-10743.php?page_id=104


Super job with everything!


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> So sad the BG's moved to FB but can understand if it's easier for the coordinators.  Right now it's just as well as I am limited with sewing.  I just have so much fabric to use though!



You might find FB isn't so bad.


----------



## teresajoy

When you apply to the Dis Big Give on Facebook, I will probably be sending you a PM to verify who you are. Please check your "other" folder for PMs. 

Thanks!


----------



## DMGeurts

squirrel said:


> I started the Pirate dresses on the weekend and almost finished one.  This one is for the younger niece with ties.  The older one is getting a knot strap with the same applique.  Just need to top-stitch this one and then it's finished.  Once again Pippi had to check out what I had been doing in the spare room for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to post this one last week.



These are great!  I love the pirate one!



familyabgar said:


> That pirate dress is too cute!
> 
> I finished my second dress last night.  I'm really pleased with it!  I used the Simply Sweet pattern from CarlaC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the picture the bottom topstiching on the bodice looks crooked, but it really doesn't look too bad in person.
> 
> I'm still holding onto my Minnie fabric and trying to decide what style of dress to make from it!  I'd like to modify the Simply Sweet to add an apron and perhaps a bib/vertical ruffle to the bodice.
> 
> Also, I just ordered the Brother CS6000i machine to use instead of my mom's old JC Penney machine.  I wanted to get my own before I got too comfortable on the other.  The model I purchased comes with many quilting supplies, but the price + reviews were the best I found for the features in general.



Very cute!  And congrats on the new machine!  I woudl still hang on to your Mom's old JCPEnney machine...  YOu may find you will have better luck with that machine, as older machines are more durable and can go through thick seams better.  



babynala said:


> I wanted to share a few things I have made recently.
> 
> Ironing board cover (I also cleaned my iron - which took way longer then it should have).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this bag for my mom (I bought this fabric for our last trip two years ago and just got around to making something with it for her)  My DD tried to confiscate it.  This bag is pretty big but I think she will fill it up!  Please ignore the wrinkle in the embroidery (it ironed out).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made most of this bag before our Universal trip in the beginning of June.  I just needed to add the strap which I did yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap:
> 
> 
> 
> The inside:
> 
> 
> 
> the back (with pockets for park maps):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag was based on a Sherpani Milli LE (http://sherpani.com/sherpani-millile.aspx) which was a good size to fit my DSLR, small movie camera, my son's epipen and his glasses cases.  I tend to carry a bunch of stuff in the parks and I like to have a pocket to keep everything organized.
> 
> I started with this bag pattern and modified it to fit my needs but the inside is a bit of a hack job.
> http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6045-products-10743.php?page_id=104



Great job with the bags Liz!  I love the fabric on the first one...  And I love that you modified the pattern to make it more like the Sherpani bag...  I have a Sherpani bag that I love - but the strap drives me crazy (the webbing rubs at my neck) - I shoudl really take it apart one of these days and put a different strap on it.    So, the second bag - did you carry that in the park then?  Or did you just finish it?  I love the fabrics for that one as well.  Great job on both!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

I drafted a new Park Bag pattern on Tuesday night...  I did not have a chance to make any prototypes at all because we leave on our trip so soon...  So, basically, I had to "wing it"...

After my trip last year, and Donald wrecking my first UPB...  And my only other Donald bag is my backpack from my trip to Charlotte last year - and it would just be too hot to carry in the parks...  This bag is a cross body bag based off of my backpack...

And sorry for the duplicate posts - I posted this on FB too...

Front (or back...)





Under Donald's collar:





Inside the front zippered pocket:





The bow:





The back slip-in pocket:





Inside the slip-in pocket:





Inside the main pocket of the bag...  My only annoyance with this bag is that I use my "Duck Butt" hat as the legs - but it's just too bulky inbetween the exterior and the lining...  So, I will purchase a "new Donald" when we are in Disney, so I can sacrafice him to become the legs of this bag.






Interior zippered pocket:





And as long as I am here...  A few months back, I had asked Chiara to make a few appliques on felt for us - and then she could mail them to me, and I would straight stitch them on to our shirts...  So, she sent me this awesomeness of Pixie Dust and I am slowly attaching them to the proper tanks...  Again - THANK YOU CHIARA - we love them!!!











D~


----------



## sewdisney

DMGeurts said:


> I drafted a new Park Bag pattern on Tuesday night...  I did not have a chance to make any prototypes at all because we leave on our trip so soon...  So, basically, I had to "wing it"...
> 
> After my trip last year, and Donald wrecking my first UPB...  And my only other Donald bag is my backpack from my trip to Charlotte last year - and it would just be too hot to carry in the parks...  This bag is a cross body bag based off of my backpack...
> 
> And sorry for the duplicate posts - I posted this on FB too...
> 
> Front (or back...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Donald's collar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the front zippered pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back slip-in pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the slip-in pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the main pocket of the bag...  My only annoyance with this bag is that I use my "Duck Butt" hat as the legs - but it's just too bulky inbetween the exterior and the lining...  So, I will purchase a "new Donald" when we are in Disney, so I can sacrafice him to become the legs of this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior zippered pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I can't believe you just "winged it"!  And you drafted it in one night???  You are incredible girl!  My wish in life is to be even 1/4 as good as you!


----------



## babynala

DMGeurts said:


> So, the second bag - did you carry that in the park then?  Or did you just finish it?  I love the fabrics for that one as well.  Great job on both!
> 
> D~


Thanks D~, I have not carried the red/black bag yet.  I ran out of time so I finally just finished it.  



DMGeurts said:


> I drafted a new Park Bag pattern on Tuesday night...  I did not have a chance to make any prototypes at all because we leave on our trip so soon...  So, basically, I had to "wing it"...
> 
> After my trip last year, and Donald wrecking my first UPB...  And my only other Donald bag is my backpack from my trip to Charlotte last year - and it would just be too hot to carry in the parks...  This bag is a cross body bag based off of my backpack...
> 
> Under Donald's collar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as long as I am here...  A few months back, I had asked Chiara to make a few appliques on felt for us - and then she could mail them to me, and I would straight stitch them on to our shirts...  So, she sent me this awesomeness of Pixie Dust and I am slowly attaching them to the proper tanks...  Again - THANK YOU CHIARA - we love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I will not tell Casey that you are going to sacrifice a stuffed animal for your bag, she would be traumatized.    It does sound like a good idea since the hat is a bit bulky - plus you can actually wear your duck-butt hat 

Your bag is great but the applique is just amazing, so expressive.  

Love all the appliques that Chiara did and they look really nice on the tank tops.  Now get back to work.


----------



## Mom2kmta

I just finished my daughters Halloween costume. It's inspired by Jessie from Toy Story but my girly girl insisted on a skirt.

[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Mom2Kaden/media/Facebook/Instagram%20Photos/1022c7b1-b0a3-4ea9-9ea1-114cd7b9e164.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Next up a Woody costume for her twin brother.


----------



## Dittz

Mom2kmta said:


> I just finished my daughters Halloween costume. It's inspired by Jessie from Toy Story but my girly girl insisted on a skirt.
> 
> [URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Mom2Kaden/media/Facebook/Instagram%20Photos/1022c7b1-b0a3-4ea9-9ea1-114cd7b9e164.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> Next up a Woody costume for her twin brother.



This is Awesome!! Great job. May I ask how you did it??

I too recently finished my daughter Halloween costume. Cinderella. Although I used the pattern by simplicity.


----------



## nannye

V's customs ar done. We are in Florida, and check in to Disney on the 19th. My mom and. Finished all but two dresses (a second one for Hollywood studios and a princess skirt for Epcot we added a Wendy dress last minute but that didn't get done oh well!


----------



## Tonyslady

Hi Ladies,

Thought I would come out of lurkdom to ask for your help. My dh is deployed and should be home sometime in feb. We originally planned to take a trip to the world end of may/beginning of june but as it turns out he will have to report to a school the first week in june sooooo we decided on doing a spring break trip in march. I would like to do some sort of matching t-shirts for my family. I've seen the ones that say "welcome home daddy your princess missed you" wich works great for our 8yo dd but not so much for the 18yodd and our 5 and 12yo ds's. So I guess what i'm asking is what would you do? I'm hoping i could get some clever ideas from you wonderful ladies here. 

TIA
Jodi


----------



## goteamwood

DMGeurts said:


> I drafted a new Park Bag pattern on Tuesday night...  I did not have a chance to make any prototypes at all because we leave on our trip so soon...  So, basically, I had to "wing it"...
> 
> After my trip last year, and Donald wrecking my first UPB...  And my only other Donald bag is my backpack from my trip to Charlotte last year - and it would just be too hot to carry in the parks...  This bag is a cross body bag based off of my backpack...
> 
> And sorry for the duplicate posts - I posted this on FB too...
> 
> Front (or back...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Donald's collar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the front zippered pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back slip-in pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the slip-in pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the main pocket of the bag...  My only annoyance with this bag is that I use my "Duck Butt" hat as the legs - but it's just too bulky inbetween the exterior and the lining...  So, I will purchase a "new Donald" when we are in Disney, so I can sacrafice him to become the legs of this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior zippered pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as long as I am here...  A few months back, I had asked Chiara to make a few appliques on felt for us - and then she could mail them to me, and I would straight stitch them on to our shirts...  So, she sent me this awesomeness of Pixie Dust and I am slowly attaching them to the proper tanks...  Again - THANK YOU CHIARA - we love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Running out of adjectives to describe how awesome your bags are. Have a GREAT trip! 



Mom2kmta said:


> I just finished my daughters Halloween costume. It's inspired by Jessie from Toy Story but my girly girl insisted on a skirt.
> 
> [URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Mom2Kaden/media/Facebook/Instagram%20Photos/1022c7b1-b0a3-4ea9-9ea1-114cd7b9e164.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Next up a Woody costume for her twin brother.


Very cute! I can't wait to see Woody too!



nannye said:


> V's customs ar done. We are in Florida, and check in to Disney on the 19th. My mom and. Finished all but two dresses (a second one for Hollywood studios and a princess skirt for Epcot we added a Wendy dress last minute but that didn't get done oh well!



Have fun! I am glad you got all your dresses done, mostly. You'll just need another trip to wear the unfinished ones. 


Tonyslady said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thought I would come out of lurkdom to ask for your help. My dh is deployed and should be home sometime in feb. We originally planned to take a trip to the world end of may/beginning of june but as it turns out he will have to report to a school the first week in june sooooo we decided on doing a spring break trip in march. I would like to do some sort of matching t-shirts for my family. I've seen the ones that say "welcome home daddy your princess missed you" wich works great for our 8yo dd but not so much for the 18yodd and our 5 and 12yo ds's. So I guess what i'm asking is what would you do? I'm hoping i could get some clever ideas from you wonderful ladies here.
> 
> TIA
> Jodi


I don't have any show-stopping ideas, but that is really great you're all able to go to Disney together. You could maybe do Mickey Heads w/ camo fabric and use the wording you have in your ticker about celebrating your Hero coming home.

I actually got something done for our trip! These are my boys' Wilderness Explorer outfits for AK day, they will have sashes but those are not done yet. I dyed the hats from white to yellow and managed to not destroy them on my PE770 w/o a hat hoop. The shirts I just finished up today. When they saw I was working on them they asked if they could wear them on Halloween so we will be going as characters from UP. My hubby and I will be the kid versions of Carl and Ellie, and the boys will be wilderness explorers.






Plus I finished up the other princess dress for the sister after I made the Tiana dress. They are leaving in a couple weeks for Disney World and will be wearing these to breakfast in the Castle. The girls are 5 and 3.




And since I could not resist and no event should go without a custom outfit, these are my kids' first day of preschool shirts. (they start after labor day.)



Mostly decided to make shirts with their names because it bugs my husband and I when people call him Josh, so I thought this might help, since he's 3 he won't correct someone, but he also doesn't answer to it.

Now back to the sewing room. After going back and forth, I decided I am going to go to the Sewing Summit in Salt Lake City next month. I wasn't sure I would and I tried unsuccessfully to sell my ticket, but bought a flight yesterday and will be going. I am hoping to make a few things for myself for the trip, I would like to make the Jamie dress for the reception, and they have this "travel handmade" campaign encouraging people to make their own bags, etc. So I have cut out a messenger bag. I am making it so I can use it there but it will still be disney-ish. Because what I needed more than anything was a new project!


----------



## DMGeurts

goteamwood said:


> Running out of adjectives to describe how awesome your bags are. Have a GREAT trip!
> 
> 
> Very cute! I can't wait to see Woody too!
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun! I am glad you got all your dresses done, mostly. You'll just need another trip to wear the unfinished ones.
> 
> I don't have any show-stopping ideas, but that is really great you're all able to go to Disney together. You could maybe do Mickey Heads w/ camo fabric and use the wording you have in your ticker about celebrating your Hero coming home.
> 
> I actually got something done for our trip! These are my boys' Wilderness Explorer outfits for AK day, they will have sashes but those are not done yet. I dyed the hats from white to yellow and managed to not destroy them on my PE770 w/o a hat hoop. The shirts I just finished up today. When they saw I was working on them they asked if they could wear them on Halloween so we will be going as characters from UP. My hubby and I will be the kid versions of Carl and Ellie, and the boys will be wilderness explorers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I finished up the other princess dress for the sister after I made the Tiana dress. They are leaving in a couple weeks for Disney World and will be wearing these to breakfast in the Castle. The girls are 5 and 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I could not resist and no event should go without a custom outfit, these are my kids' first day of preschool shirts. (they start after labor day.)
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly decided to make shirts with their names because it bugs my husband and I when people call him Josh, so I thought this might help, since he's 3 he won't correct someone, but he also doesn't answer to it.
> 
> Now back to the sewing room. After going back and forth, I decided I am going to go to the Sewing Summit in Salt Lake City next month. I wasn't sure I would and I tried unsuccessfully to sell my ticket, but bought a flight yesterday and will be going. I am hoping to make a few things for myself for the trip, I would like to make the Jamie dress for the reception, and they have this "travel handmade" campaign encouraging people to make their own bags, etc. So I have cut out a messenger bag. I am making it so I can use it there but it will still be disney-ish. Because what I needed more than anything was a new project!



OMGeeeee!!!  Jen - those Wilderness Explorer outfits are TO DIE FOR!!!!!!!!!!!!  I must show Alli when she comes down here - she will love them!  And you must show us your Carl and Ellie gear when you get that far - spectacular idea!

And as usual, I love the dresses and tees too.  

*MOM2KTMA:*  I love your Jessie costume - too cute - I love working with Toy Story, it's one of my favorites!

D~


----------



## ABCastillo

goteamwood said:


> I actually got something done for our trip! These are my boys' Wilderness Explorer outfits for AK day, they will have sashes but those are not done yet. I dyed the hats from white to yellow and managed to not destroy them on my PE770 w/o a hat hoop. The shirts I just finished up today. When they saw I was working on them they asked if they could wear them on Halloween so we will be going as characters from UP. My hubby and I will be the kid versions of Carl and Ellie, and the boys will be wilderness explorers.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9538431873/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9538433239/
> Plus I finished up the other princess dress for the sister after I made the Tiana dress. They are leaving in a couple weeks for Disney World and will be wearing these to breakfast in the Castle. The girls are 5 and 3.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9541433094/



I absolutely love these! Fantastic job!


----------



## goteamwood

Woodmnky said:


> Reaching out to those who are much more experienced than I. I want to make a skirt to wear on top of some leggings for a Minnie Mouse costume (for me). I am plus size (around a size 28). My waist is a lot smaller than my hips & behind.
> 
> I am an extreme novice when it comes to making clothes. I did make a skirt once for a toddler by taking a rectangle of fabric long enough to go around the child's waist, sewing a area to put 1 inch elastic into, and then sewing the skirt into a circle. This worked well & turned out cute for a 2 yo, but would this work for an adult?
> 
> I'm specifically wondering if it would come out far enough to be "bouncy" so that it would cover the areas that I don't want tight fabric on?
> 
> I think when I made it for the toddler that I used enough fabric to go around them 1.5 times. Any idea if the same would work for an adult?
> 
> I'm sorry if my question doesn't make sense. Hopefully, someone will be able to make some sense of this before I try.



I downloaded a free pattern for a gored skirt from fabric.com that I think goes to plus size, I am hoping to make it for our trip, I am not much a skirt person, so I bought some stretch knit to make a "skirt" underneath w/ knit. Might be interesting to see how it turns out.



DMGeurts said:


> OMGeeeee!!!  Jen - those Wilderness Explorer outfits are TO DIE FOR!!!!!!!!!!!!  I must show Alli when she comes down here - she will love them!  And you must show us your Carl and Ellie gear when you get that far - spectacular idea!
> 
> And as usual, I love the dresses and tees too.
> 
> 
> D~


You and I are like a mutual admiration society these days 
And, not in any way hoping to ever come CLOSE to your level of amazing-awesomeness in bag making, I made myself a little messenger bag today. I had to sort of improvise because the fabric I had was left over from the pirate dress that I made twice in two weeks (the first one was too big so I made it again!) but some of the pocket pieces are supposed to be 15x15 and I only had enough to make them 12X15, etc. the flap is shorter by about 3 inches than it is supposed to be, but I think it works. And, I didn't have interfacing or fusible fleece like the pattern called for, so I used quilt batting scraps. The pattern is the Aivilo Messenger bag, I found the pattern to be super easy to follow, having never made a bag before. I think it took me about 2-2.5 hours. I had done the appliqué earlier while I was working on the Wilderness Explorer shirts.













It is big enough for my laptop, though I am not sure I will use it for that, I think I will carry my DSLR at Disney at least a couple days (CRT for sure) and it doesn't fit in my Toy Story UPB (well, it does, but then nothing else will and I can't zip it...)and I intend to use this as my bag carryon for my trip to Salt Lake. (which I am pretty excited about.) I mentioned before, it's a sewing conference, I signed up for MONTHS ago when my business was great, then my machine broke and I've all but shut down. So I wasn't going to go. But my husband said I should do it. It will be a nice break, and the first time I have ever been away from my kids for more than a couple hours. I will probably sleep the entire time because I have a quiet room all to myself!


----------



## pyrxtc

Mom2kmta said:


> I just finished my daughters Halloween costume. It's inspired by Jessie from Toy Story but my girly girl insisted on a skirt.
> [URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Mom2Kaden/media/Facebook/Instagram%20Photos/1022c7b1-b0a3-4ea9-9ea1-114cd7b9e164.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Next up a Woody costume for her twin brother.



Super cute !! I have a pattern for woody and Jesse sitting in my drawer. when I saw it, I had to buy it. Toy Story 3 is on now too.



goteamwood said:


> I actually got something done for our trip! These are my boys' Wilderness Explorer outfits for AK day, they will have sashes but those are not done yet. I dyed the hats from white to yellow and managed to not destroy them on my PE770 w/o a hat hoop. The shirts I just finished up today. When they saw I was working on them they asked if they could wear them on Halloween so we will be going as characters from UP. My hubby and I will be the kid versions of Carl and Ellie, and the boys will be wilderness explorers.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I finished up the other princess dress for the sister after I made the Tiana dress. They are leaving in a couple weeks for Disney World and will be wearing these to breakfast in the Castle. The girls are 5 and 3.
> 
> 
> 
> And since I could not resist and no event should go without a custom outfit, these are my kids' first day of preschool shirts. (they start after labor day.)
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the sewing room. After going back and forth, I decided I am going to go to the Sewing Summit in Salt Lake City next month. I wasn't sure I would and I tried unsuccessfully to sell my ticket, but bought a flight yesterday and will be going. I am hoping to make a few things for myself for the trip, I would like to make the Jamie dress for the reception, and they have this "travel handmade" campaign encouraging people to make their own bags, etc. So I have cut out a messenger bag. I am making it so I can use it there but it will still be disney-ish. Because what I needed more than anything was a new project!
> I downloaded a free pattern for a gored skirt from fabric.com that I think goes to plus size, I am hoping to make it for our trip, I am not much a skirt person, so I bought some stretch knit to make a "skirt" underneath w/ knit. Might be interesting to see how it turns out.
> I made myself a little messenger bag today. I had to sort of improvise because the fabric I had was left over from the pirate dress that I made twice in two weeks (the first one was too big so I made it again!) but some of the pocket pieces are supposed to be 15x15 and I only had enough to make them 12X15, etc. the flap is shorter by about 3 inches than it is supposed to be, but I think it works. And, I didn't have interfacing or fusible fleece like the pattern called for, so I used quilt batting scraps. The pattern is the Aivilo Messenger bag, I found the pattern to be super easy to follow, having never made a bag before. I think it took me about 2-2.5 hours. I had done the appliqué earlier while I was working on the Wilderness Explorer shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is big enough for my laptop, though I am not sure I will use it for that, I think I will carry my DSLR at Disney at least a couple days (CRT for sure) and it doesn't fit in my Toy Story UPB (well, it does, but then nothing else will and I can't zip it...)and I intend to use this as my bag carryon for my trip to Salt Lake. (which I am pretty excited about.) I mentioned before, it's a sewing conference, I signed up for MONTHS ago when my business was great, then my machine broke and I've all but shut down. So I wasn't going to go. But my husband said I should do it. It will be a nice break, and the first time I have ever been away from my kids for more than a couple hours. I will probably sleep the entire time because I have a quiet room all to myself!



Love the costumes and I don't blame them for wanting to wear them for Halloween. Cute school shirts too. Hopefully the teachers will call him the name you tell them to call him. Great bag ! Bags make me nervous to make, I have one that I cut out months ago but never got around to sewing.

I finally sewed something today, curtains. My DS9 needed some curtains and toppers so I sewed up the curtains and then cut the fabric for toppers but cut them the wrong way.... don't know what I was thinking. Now they are too short and look stupid so I have to decide if I want to buy another yard of fabric so that each window has two toppers or to make it out of other fabric. Ugh ! The one I did for over my bathtub came out nice though. It was a weird slippery fabric, almost plastic feeling, that I got from Walmart for $1 a yard. It had a sequin design on it and it kept messing up my sewing and finally bent the needle and now I can't use my auto-threader but I got it done ad will be throwing away the remaining fabric. I am not using it again. One more topper to go for my DS12 and then I can start to sew fun stuff again.


----------



## DMGeurts

goteamwood said:


> I downloaded a free pattern for a gored skirt from fabric.com that I think goes to plus size, I am hoping to make it for our trip, I am not much a skirt person, so I bought some stretch knit to make a "skirt" underneath w/ knit. Might be interesting to see how it turns out.
> 
> 
> You and I are like a mutual admiration society these days
> And, not in any way hoping to ever come CLOSE to your level of amazing-awesomeness in bag making, I made myself a little messenger bag today. I had to sort of improvise because the fabric I had was left over from the pirate dress that I made twice in two weeks (the first one was too big so I made it again!) but some of the pocket pieces are supposed to be 15x15 and I only had enough to make them 12X15, etc. the flap is shorter by about 3 inches than it is supposed to be, but I think it works. And, I didn't have interfacing or fusible fleece like the pattern called for, so I used quilt batting scraps. The pattern is the Aivilo Messenger bag, I found the pattern to be super easy to follow, having never made a bag before. I think it took me about 2-2.5 hours. I had done the appliqué earlier while I was working on the Wilderness Explorer shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is big enough for my laptop, though I am not sure I will use it for that, I think I will carry my DSLR at Disney at least a couple days (CRT for sure) and it doesn't fit in my Toy Story UPB (well, it does, but then nothing else will and I can't zip it...)and I intend to use this as my bag carryon for my trip to Salt Lake. (which I am pretty excited about.) I mentioned before, it's a sewing conference, I signed up for MONTHS ago when my business was great, then my machine broke and I've all but shut down. So I wasn't going to go. But my husband said I should do it. It will be a nice break, and the first time I have ever been away from my kids for more than a couple hours. I will probably sleep the entire time because I have a quiet room all to myself!



This turned out fantastic Jen!!!  I just love that it's pirate!!!  And all of those fabrics are perfect - I never would have guessed that you were using the last of your fabric to create the bag - as all of your fabric choices are spot-on.  Great job!!!  Bummer that your DSLR doesn't fit in the UPB - I remember Marianne telling me that too - I've never actually tried to put Alli's DSLR into one of my UPBs...    So, I am glad you now have a bag to carry your camera in.

Have a great time at your sewing conference!    It will be fun - I am sure of it!

D~


----------



## goteamwood

DMGeurts said:


> This turned out fantastic Jen!!!  I just love that it's pirate!!!  And all of those fabrics are perfect - I never would have guessed that you were using the last of your fabric to create the bag - as all of your fabric choices are spot-on.  Great job!!!  Bummer that your DSLR doesn't fit in the UPB - I remember Marianne telling me that too - I've never actually tried to put Alli's DSLR into one of my UPBs...    So, I am glad you now have a bag to carry your camera in.
> 
> Have a great time at your sewing conference!    It will be fun - I am sure of it!
> 
> D~



My DSLR is huge, I think some of the smaller ones might fit. It didn't even occur to me when I bought the bag, last time I only carried my small point and shoot camera, but missed the SLR a few times so I decided I would bring it for a few days. It is pretty heavy and cumbersome so I might yet decide I want to leave it home again. Decisions Decisions.


----------



## cogero

I am bringing my dslr this rip just need to figure out what I am putting it in.


----------



## Dittz

Here is my latest accomplishment.  My daughters Cinderella Dress for halloween.  I used the simplicity pattern, but added the silver on the top (it is actually around her waist as well) and I put the overlay on her skirt.  





Extremely proud of myself with this one as I did it 100% on my own (no help from "mommy" this time) and I was done quickly.  cut it all out one day, had the entire dress together on day 2 and day 3 was just shortening it to the length I wanted. (didn't want to cut it so that as she grows I can lengthen it again for dress up).  Maybe if I am lucky it and her snow white costume will still fit her and she can wear them when we go to disney for her birthday next year.

Now time to make some fairies, sleeping beauty and tangled outfits for her (one of which I need to keep as a surprise for her BBB appointment on her birthday)!!!


----------



## goteamwood

cogero said:


> I am bringing my dslr this rip just need to figure out what I am putting it in.


I love the idea of having my "good" camera but man is it heavy. We are bringing a stroller so I can stash things underneath like spare clothing and water bottles but my pricy camera, no thanks.  I do have the Black Rapid camera strap that I LOVE because it attaches to the tripod socket and carries cross body, way more comfy than the neck strap, so I'll likely end up carrying like that abs stashing in a bag for rides. 



Dittz said:


> Here is my latest accomplishment.  My daughters Cinderella Dress for halloween.  I used the simplicity pattern, but added the silver on the top (it is actually around her waist as well) and I put the overlay on her skirt.
> 
> http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Natalee_Koudijs/media/IMG_3158_zpsb1a1da38.jpg.html
> 
> Extremely proud of myself with this one as I did it 100% on my own (no help from "mommy" this time) and I was done quickly.  cut it all out one day, had the entire dress together on day 2 and day 3 was just shortening it to the length I wanted. (didn't want to cut it so that as she grows I can lengthen it again for dress up).  Maybe if I am lucky it and her snow white costume will still fit her and she can wear them when we go to disney for her birthday next year.
> 
> Now time to make some fairies, sleeping beauty and tangled outfits for her (one of which I need to keep as a surprise for her BBB appointment on her birthday)!!!



Great job on the dress. I hope she likes it more than her expression suggests.  you have a long list like I do! I'm bad at keeping my kids stuff secret though. I don't let them wear it though until the trip. They can see it and it goes away. Plenty of time to wreck it after the trip.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneychic2

I looked back and was surprised it had been almost 3 weeks since I'd been on this thread! I've been away from home for two of those weeks. I came to Virginia to help my DD before her 4th baby arrived. Little Amelia arrived 5 days after I got here, which was a week early. So, I've been busy with the 2, 4 and 6 year olds. We've been having a lot of fun, but I'm also anxious to get back home in 5 more days.

I was wondering about the big gives. I hope I'll be allowed to join the FB group. It's such a blessing to be able to pay it forward for these wonderful families with such special children!

And, I'm sure I missed some quotes, and I apologize, but everything I saw was awesome! I did want to say what a darling pic of Miss Sami! Wow, can't believe she's two months already! What a cutie!

Also, Cheryl, those placemats were darling! Love the fabric and what a great way to use those small, good-for-nothing pieces!

And, Liz I totally lost your quote. Sorry. You did a great job on your bags! And the ironing board cover looks really good. I bought a new one and wish I would have made it instead. 





ColonelHathi said:


> Happy Thursday!



 Where do I sign up??



DisneyMom5 said:


> Some of you know me on FB, but for those who don't, I thought I'd share my project I finished this morning.
> It's for my ds12 for our upcoming trip.  His request.
> Hand appliqued and truly a labor of love.
> (and makes doing basic Mickey Heads seem MUCH easier.  LOL)
> Considering I had never appliqued before March of this year, I feel pretty good about it!



Great job!



nannye said:


> More Customs
> 
> For Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone made a similar dress a few years ago, I cased it. I did the appliques and my mom put them together.
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> I bought the skirt and made the shirt. I am totally wsnting to redo the shirt. it's too short! but oh well, no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for the dessert Party
> I did the appliquees, my mom put it together. We have to redo the bodice when we get back.  This dress was inspired by some other wishes themed dresses posted here and FB launches.
> 
> 
> Loree helped with the appliquees!



Everything turned out wonderfully. If I read correctly, you are at Disney RIGHT NOW!! Have a wonderful time!!



goteamwood said:


> I have been staying pretty busy, trying to get some dresses and other projects done for friends before tackling my giant to-do list for our trip. I got one thing done for our trip, which is totally something we could live without.  a LONG time ago Diane made pool robes for a big give, and I totally stole the idea. Not only the pattern, but she told me she got the cute and super cheap towels at Kmart so I picked those up too. I gave my kids the choice of snorkel characters or Nemo characters and of course they picked exactly what Diane had done: snorkel characters. I did add hoods since we are going to Disney late october/early november. And I used snaps instead of buttons because she had said the button holes in the towels were tough.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess my kids can always wear Prince Charming outfits, too small bowling shirts from last year and pool robes all week at Disney if I don't get everything done!
> 
> But I finished two dresses for custom orders, one is for a friend who is taking her daughters to Disney in a few weeks, I am making the other daughter Cinderella, but the younger daughter wanted Tiana. I LOVE how it turned out. Someone (I forgot who, sorry and I am too lazy to look back) recommended the in-the-hoop flowers, which is what I used. I attached it with a snap that is under the petal so it can be taken off to wash or worn without.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this adorable pirate dress I made for a friend of a friend (the same one I made the quilt below for, btw) for her daughter's pirate birthday. I am bummed that it was way too big and I am currently re-making it since her daughter apparently can't/won't wear elastic so I would have to take the whole thing apart to bring it in and it is easier to just start over a smaller size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And outfits for another friend's twin boys 1st birthday this month. I love the shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did FINALLY finish this insanely time-consuming quilt project which I was supposed to have done before the end of June. I finally finished last week. It has 24 dinosaur appliqués, each one took 45-60 minutes to set up, stitch, etc. Everything about this project was cursed. During this production my sewing machine made a terrible clunk and I thought it was a goner. I took apart the bobbin area and cleaned it out and reassembled it and it seems fine (knock wood) but I ran out of fabric, and had to make a second trip, then when I went to buy the backing the Joann near me was out and only had 1 yard so I drove 40 minutes to the next-nearest joann, which had it thankfully, but ended up in tears because I wanted the 6 yards cut in half, offered to do it myself if I could borrow the big table, the lady gave me all sorts of grief about it and refused so I said OK, then she said well, she would go ahead but they don't normally cut things in half. but then she entered it in as two separate pieces so I could only use my coupon for 1 of the 2. I was SO glad it was done. The lady had a friend of her moms quilt it on a long arm, since I was not willing to quilt that thing on my tiny home sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like everything I try to do lately is MUCH harder than it needs to be.



Everything is gorgeous! Love it all!



pyrxtc said:


> So, i still haven't sewn a  stitch yet. I've been so busy trying to unpack the rest of the house and set it up nice that time has flown by. I still have more to go through but I think I will be sewing tomorrow. I have been trying to set up the room and stuff for our future daughter and bought a stroller today at a resale/thrift shop for $12.50. My DS said it wasn't girly enough so I am awake at 12:18 am because I have been picking fabrics and looking up ways to do it. haha !! These are what I am planning to use to girl it up.
> I don't know how long I have until she comes home since I have not even been matched yet but I want everything to be ready. the hardest thing I am trying to find is the little girl Disney baby window cling for my car. i want it so when we are leaving for the airport to head to China I can put it on my car and she can join the rest of my family there. I still need a toddler bed, toddler mattress, and toddler blanket set. her bigger girl  room is mostly set up expect for the wall hooks for the dress up area. I hope she is girly. hehe. She even has a bedspread from one of the Disney resorts on her big girl bed. It has Disney fairies on it.
> 
> Only news with me is that I signed up for some classes at the Sewing & Quilt Expo in Fort Worth, TX. I don't know what I am getting myself into but hopefully I learn something.
> 
> Alright, I should go to bed. So much that I want to do and more that I have to do first.



First of all, I missed the post about you waiting for your new daughter. I'm so happy for you! It must be so hard to wait! Congrats!

You'll have a wonderful time at the Expo I'm sure. I missed a resent one near me and am still sorry about it. Hope you learn tons of fun things!



familyabgar said:


> That pirate dress is too cute!
> 
> I finished my second dress last night.  I'm really pleased with it!  I used the Simply Sweet pattern from CarlaC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the picture the bottom topstiching on the bodice looks crooked, but it really doesn't look too bad in person.
> 
> I'm still holding onto my Minnie fabric and trying to decide what style of dress to make from it!  I'd like to modify the Simply Sweet to add an apron and perhaps a bib/vertical ruffle to the bodice.
> 
> Also, I just ordered the Brother CS6000i machine to use instead of my mom's old JC Penney machine.  I wanted to get my own before I got too comfortable on the other.  The model I purchased comes with many quilting supplies, but the price + reviews were the best I found for the features in general.



You did a really great job! I have the pattern, but haven't used it yet. I love how yours turned out! And a new machine...how exciting! You'll have so much fun learning all the ins and outs of it. Good for you!



Mom2kmta said:


> I just finished my daughters Halloween costume. It's inspired by Jessie from Toy Story but my girly girl insisted on a skirt.
> 
> Next up a Woody costume for her twin brother.




Oh, this is all kinds of cute!!! Can't wait to see Woody. 



goteamwood said:


> I actually got something done for our trip! These are my boys' Wilderness Explorer outfits for AK day, they will have sashes but those are not done yet. I dyed the hats from white to yellow and managed to not destroy them on my PE770 w/o a hat hoop. The shirts I just finished up today. When they saw I was working on them they asked if they could wear them on Halloween so we will be going as characters from UP. My hubby and I will be the kid versions of Carl and Ellie, and the boys will be wilderness explorers.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9538431873/]





goteamwood said:


> Plus I finished up the other princess dress for the sister after I made the Tiana dress. They are leaving in a couple weeks for Disney World and will be wearing these to breakfast in the Castle. The girls are 5 and 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I could not resist and no event should go without a custom outfit, these are my kids' first day of preschool shirts. (they start after labor day.)
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly decided to make shirts with their names because it bugs my husband and I when people call him Josh, so I thought this might help, since he's 3 he won't correct someone, but he also doesn't answer to it.
> 
> Now back to the sewing room. After going back and forth, I decided I am going to go to the Sewing Summit in Salt Lake City next month. I wasn't sure I would and I tried unsuccessfully to sell my ticket, but bought a flight yesterday and will be going. I am hoping to make a few things for myself for the trip, I would like to make the Jamie dress for the reception, and they have this "travel handmade" campaign encouraging people to make their own bags, etc. So I have cut out a messenger bag. I am making it so I can use it there but it will still be disney-ish. Because what I needed more than anything was a new project!



Those UP outfits are amazing, and the boys look adorable as always. What a great idea for the costumes for you and DH also. Love the first day of school shirts!! Good idea to have their names on them. I'm glad you decided to go to the Sewing Summit. I know you'll really get into once you are there. And uninterrupted sleep is ALWAYS good!


----------



## DMGeurts

Hi all...  I've started doing LIVE updates on my PTR - because my sewing machines are all packed up and I am dying counting down the hours with NOTHING to do...

So, feel free to come on over and be bored with me.  

D~


----------



## familyabgar

babynala said:


> That little dress is so sweet looking.  The modified SS sounds cute.  I think you will enjoy having a new machine.  I don't have that model but I think there are lots of people that use that machine on this thread (or were on here in the past).



Thanks!



VBAndrea said:


> S
> That turned out really nice.  A sash covers any wonky topstitching that shows.  I had issues with one SS I made but the sash took care of it.



Good call on the sash!  My daughter wore this to church yesterday and I made that the back side.    It fit great, too!



DMGeurts said:


> Very cute!  And congrats on the new machine!  I woudl still hang on to your Mom's old JCPEnney machine...  YOu may find you will have better luck with that machine, as older machines are more durable and can go through thick seams better.



Thank you!  I think my mom wants it back.  Oh well!



disneychic2 said:


> You did a really great job! I have the pattern, but haven't used it yet. I love how yours turned out! And a new machine...how exciting! You'll have so much fun learning all the ins and outs of it. Good for you!



Thanks!  It's a very simple pattern, which I was thankful for.  I'd like to try the halter version next, as well as one with elastic straps.



Mom2kmta said:


> I just finished my daughters Halloween costume. It's inspired by Jessie from Toy Story but my girly girl insisted on a skirt.
> 
> [URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Mom2Kaden/media/Facebook/Instagram%20Photos/1022c7b1-b0a3-4ea9-9ea1-114cd7b9e164.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Next up a Woody costume for her twin brother.



I just love this!



Dittz said:


> Here is my latest accomplishment.  My daughters Cinderella Dress for halloween.  I used the simplicity pattern, but added the silver on the top (it is actually around her waist as well) and I put the overlay on her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely proud of myself with this one as I did it 100% on my own (no help from "mommy" this time) and I was done quickly.  cut it all out one day, had the entire dress together on day 2 and day 3 was just shortening it to the length I wanted. (didn't want to cut it so that as she grows I can lengthen it again for dress up).  Maybe if I am lucky it and her snow white costume will still fit her and she can wear them when we go to disney for her birthday next year.
> 
> Now time to make some fairies, sleeping beauty and tangled outfits for her (one of which I need to keep as a surprise for her BBB appointment on her birthday)!!!



Love this, too!  Looking forward to seeing the others, as well.  My DD is a princess lover and I can't wait to tackle some more dresses.

I didn't grab quotes of everything, but just in awe at all the bags on here.  It seems so complicated!  

Finally, here is a picture of DD in the dress: 






I just kept saying to my DH, "I can't believe I _made_ that!"


----------



## babynala

Mom2kmta said:


> I just finished my daughters Halloween costume. It's inspired by Jessie from Toy Story but my girly girl insisted on a skirt.
> 
> Next up a Woody costume for her twin brother.


Oh, I love this.  My DD was Jessie when she was 4 but I love that your DD wanted a skirt.  



nannye said:


> V's customs ar done. We are in Florida, and check in to Disney on the 19th. My mom and. Finished all but two dresses (a second one for Hollywood studios and a princess skirt for Epcot we added a Wendy dress last minute but that didn't get done oh well!


 Glad to see you have arrived in Florida (and must be at Disney now).  I know V has lots of great things to wear, even if you didn't get everything done.  Hope you guys have a great trip.  Enjoy!!!!!



Tonyslady said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thought I would come out of lurkdom to ask for your help. My dh is deployed and should be home sometime in feb. We originally planned to take a trip to the world end of may/beginning of june but as it turns out he will have to report to a school the first week in june sooooo we decided on doing a spring break trip in march. I would like to do some sort of matching t-shirts for my family. I've seen the ones that say "welcome home daddy your princess missed you" wich works great for our 8yo dd but not so much for the 18yodd and our 5 and 12yo ds's. So I guess what i'm asking is what would you do? I'm hoping i could get some clever ideas from you wonderful ladies here.
> 
> TIA
> Jodi


That sounds like a great reason to head to WDW.    I like your idea for your DD.  I like Jen's idea of the camo Mickey heads, especially for the boys.  I would also go with some kind of wording about celebrating a hero's homecoming (maybe something like "Celebrating.....with Mickey")



goteamwood said:


> I actually got something done for our trip! These are my boys' Wilderness Explorer outfits for AK day, they will have sashes but those are not done yet. I dyed the hats from white to yellow and managed to not destroy them on my PE770 w/o a hat hoop. The shirts I just finished up today. When they saw I was working on them they asked if they could wear them on Halloween so we will be going as characters from UP. My hubby and I will be the kid versions of Carl and Ellie, and the boys will be wilderness explorers.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I finished up the other princess dress for the sister after I made the Tiana dress. They are leaving in a couple weeks for Disney World and will be wearing these to breakfast in the Castle. The girls are 5 and 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I could not resist and no event should go without a custom outfit, these are my kids' first day of preschool shirts. (they start after labor day.)
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly decided to make shirts with their names because it bugs my husband and I when people call him Josh, so I thought this might help, since he's 3 he won't correct someone, but he also doesn't answer to it.


I absolutely LOVE these shirts.  What a fabulous idea.  I knew D~ would love these too.  The boys pre-school shirts are adorable and good reminder of their names.  I'm sure the teachers will appreciate it since it must be hard to remember all the names of their new students.  

The princess dresses came out really nice too.



goteamwood said:


> And, not in any way hoping to ever come CLOSE to your level of amazing-awesomeness in bag making, I made myself a little messenger bag today. I had to sort of improvise because the fabric I had was left over from the pirate dress that I made twice in two weeks (the first one was too big so I made it again!) but some of the pocket pieces are supposed to be 15x15 and I only had enough to make them 12X15, etc. the flap is shorter by about 3 inches than it is supposed to be, but I think it works. And, I didn't have interfacing or fusible fleece like the pattern called for, so I used quilt batting scraps. The pattern is the Aivilo Messenger bag, I found the pattern to be super easy to follow, having never made a bag before. I think it took me about 2-2.5 hours. I had done the appliqué earlier while I was working on the Wilderness Explorer shirts.
> 
> It is big enough for my laptop, though I am not sure I will use it for that, I think I will carry my DSLR at Disney at least a couple days (CRT for sure) and it doesn't fit in my Toy Story UPB (well, it does, but then nothing else will and I can't zip it...)and I intend to use this as my bag carryon for my trip to Salt Lake. (which I am pretty excited about.) I mentioned before, it's a sewing conference, I signed up for MONTHS ago when my business was great, then my machine broke and I've all but shut down. So I wasn't going to go. But my husband said I should do it. It will be a nice break, and the first time I have ever been away from my kids for more than a couple hours. I will probably sleep the entire time because I have a quiet room all to myself!


You are speedy, I don't even have time to quote your first post and you've already finished the bag for your trip.  I'm sure you will have a great time on your trip.  That sounds like a great chance for you to catch your breath.  I know your husband will appreciate you more after your trip too.    I really like your bag.  I made a modified messenger bag to carry in the parks for our last trip and it worked well.  I started out with that bag (and my DSLR) but by the end of the week I was down to my super small purse with my DH carrying the little point and shoot.  This trip I will not be without a camera on my person since he tends to wonder off or doesn't realize he should be taking pictures.  



pyrxtc said:


> I finally sewed something today, curtains. My DS9 needed some curtains and toppers so I sewed up the curtains and then cut the fabric for toppers but cut them the wrong way.... don't know what I was thinking. Now they are too short and look stupid so I have to decide if I want to buy another yard of fabric so that each window has two toppers or to make it out of other fabric. Ugh ! The one I did for over my bathtub came out nice though. It was a weird slippery fabric, almost plastic feeling, that I got from Walmart for $1 a yard. It had a sequin design on it and it kept messing up my sewing and finally bent the needle and now I can't use my auto-threader but I got it done ad will be throwing away the remaining fabric. I am not using it again. One more topper to go for my DS12 and then I can start to sew fun stuff again.


Bummer about the curtain toppers, how frustrating.  I would probably go with another fabric.  Sorry your fabric broke your auto-threader.  Recently I was able to replace the automatic threaders on my Brother machine and my older Kenmore machine for a total of $25.  I purchased the parts on-line and replaced them myself.  The threader on my one machine had probably been broken for over 7 years.  



Dittz said:


> Here is my latest accomplishment.  My daughters Cinderella Dress for halloween.  I used the simplicity pattern, but added the silver on the top (it is actually around her waist as well) and I put the overlay on her skirt.
> 
> Extremely proud of myself with this one as I did it 100% on my own (no help from "mommy" this time) and I was done quickly.  cut it all out one day, had the entire dress together on day 2 and day 3 was just shortening it to the length I wanted. (didn't want to cut it so that as she grows I can lengthen it again for dress up).  Maybe if I am lucky it and her snow white costume will still fit her and she can wear them when we go to disney for her birthday next year.
> 
> Now time to make some fairies, sleeping beauty and tangled outfits for her (one of which I need to keep as a surprise for her BBB appointment on her birthday)!!!


Congratulations on doing this 100% on your own.    I am very impressed since that slippery fabric would have me in tears.  It looks great.  Can't wait to see your next creations.  



disneychic2 said:


> I looked back and was surprised it had been almost 3 weeks since I'd been on this thread! I've been away from home for two of those weeks. I came to Virginia to help my DD before her 4th baby arrived. Little Amelia arrived 5 days after I got here, which was a week early. So, I've been busy with the 2, 4 and 6 year olds. We've been having a lot of fun, but I'm also anxious to get back home in 5 more days.


I know your daughter must appreciate you being able to help her out and I know those grandkids are having the time of their lives.  I'm sure it will be nice to get back home.  

That ironing board cover was much easier then I thought it would be.  I've been putting it off but I really needed a new one. 



familyabgar said:


> Finally, here is a picture of DD in the dress:
> 
> I just kept saying to my DH, "I can't believe I _made_ that!"


Your DD is adorable.  That dress looks so cute on her too.   - yes, you made it!!!  Great job.


----------



## DSNY4ever

goteamwood said:


> I actually got something done for our trip! These are my boys' Wilderness Explorer outfits for AK day, they will have sashes but those are not done yet. I dyed the hats from white to yellow and managed to not destroy them on my PE770 w/o a hat hoop. The shirts I just finished up today. When they saw I was working on them they asked if they could wear them on Halloween so we will be going as characters from UP. My hubby and I will be the kid versions of Carl and Ellie, and the boys will be wilderness explorers.



Oh my gosh, I just popped in here to admire all your guys' cute stuff and we are going as the same thing, haha.  I made my son a Russell costume (although yours are cuter!).  I am still trying to figure out how to make all the badges.  And my husband and I are going as young Carl and Ellie too.  That is too funny.  I guess we couldn't expect to be the only ones!  We'll be at the party on Oct. 3rd.  Our son is going to wear his costume to AK too on another day.


----------



## goteamwood

DSNY4ever said:


> Oh my gosh, I just popped in here to admire all your guys' cute stuff and we are going as the same thing, haha.  I made my son a Russell costume (although yours are cuter!).  I am still trying to figure out how to make all the badges.  And my husband and I are going as young Carl and Ellie too.  That is too funny.  I guess we couldn't expect to be the only ones!  We'll be at the party on Oct. 3rd.  Our son is going to wear his costume to AK too on another day.



I made the sash fabric and had it printed from Spoonflower. It repeats so I have extra sashes. Originally I printed it so it filled a yard, the sash is 36 inches long. I had to re-order it as a fat quarter so it is 18" long and won't drag the ground. Send me a PM and I can ship you an extra.  the FQ smaller ones I just ordered so I haven't received yet, but I have an entire yard of the other, it's like 6-7 sashes worth.


----------



## DSNY4ever

goteamwood said:


> I made the sash fabric and had it printed from Spoonflower. It repeats so I have extra sashes. Originally I printed it so it filled a yard, the sash is 36 inches long. I had to re-order it as a fat quarter so it is 18" long and won't drag the ground. Send me a PM and I can ship you an extra.  the FQ smaller ones I just ordered so I haven't received yet, but I have an entire yard of the other, it's like 6-7 sashes worth.



Oh my goodness, you are amazing!  I'll PM you


----------



## pyrxtc

Dittz said:


> Here is my latest accomplishment.  My daughters Cinderella Dress for halloween.  I used the simplicity pattern, but added the silver on the top (it is actually around her waist as well) and I put the overlay on her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely proud of myself with this one as I did it 100% on my own (no help from "mommy" this time) and I was done quickly.  cut it all out one day, had the entire dress together on day 2 and day 3 was just shortening it to the length I wanted. (didn't want to cut it so that as she grows I can lengthen it again for dress up).  Maybe if I am lucky it and her snow white costume will still fit her and she can wear them when we go to disney for her birthday next year.
> 
> Now time to make some fairies, sleeping beauty and tangled outfits for her (one of which I need to keep as a surprise for her BBB appointment on her birthday)!!!



Great job and I'm sure she loves it but was having one of those moments.



familyabgar said:


> Finally, here is a picture of DD in the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just kept saying to my DH, "I can't believe I _made_ that!"



Came out great, i predict lots of clothes for her in your future.

My DS12 did not want to measure his windows yesterday so I got to start the fun stuff sooner than later. I started with my stroller cover to see if I could do it. So, I had created a pattern or something like a pattern from the stroller seat. I had picked out all my fabric and mentally noted where I wanted it two days ago. Last night I cut all the fabric out and pinned together the first part and cut padding out for between the fabric. I also cut all my strips to make ruffles for the edge.Today I sewed it all up (since DS again did not want to measure the windows.) and put it on the stroller. Harder than I thought but only because of the extra large button holes. I thought I made just enough seam allowance but it was a bit too much. I even cut pieces out of my original tracing so i thought it might be too small. I cut using a 1/2 inch seam allowance and sewed using a 5/8. I did something wrong but it will work... I will figure out how to fix the edges where there is too much fabric and am open to suggestions.

Here it is, before and after.







Girly enough now. Deciding whether or not to make a hood cover ??


----------



## familyabgar

pyrxtc said:


> My DS12 did not want to measure his windows yesterday so I got to start the fun stuff sooner than later. I started with my stroller cover to see if I could do it. So, I had created a pattern or something like a pattern from the stroller seat. I had picked out all my fabric and mentally noted where I wanted it two days ago. Last night I cut all the fabric out and pinned together the first part and cut padding out for between the fabric. I also cut all my strips to make ruffles for the edge.Today I sewed it all up (since DS again did not want to measure the windows.) and put it on the stroller. Harder than I thought but only because of the extra large button holes. I thought I made just enough seam allowance but it was a bit too much. I even cut pieces out of my original tracing so i thought it might be too small. I cut using a 1/2 inch seam allowance and sewed using a 5/8. I did something wrong but it will work... I will figure out how to fix the edges where there is too much fabric and am open to suggestions.
> 
> Girly enough now. Deciding whether or not to make a hood cover ??




Wow! That turned out so great!  No advice on the hood, but I think it looks great as-is.


----------



## familyabgar

babynala said:


> O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your DD is adorable.  That dress looks so cute on her too.   - yes, you made it!!!  Great job.





pyrxtc said:


> Came out great, i predict lots of clothes for her in your future.



Thanks so much.


----------



## babynala

pyrxtc said:


> My DS12 did not want to measure his windows yesterday so I got to start the fun stuff sooner than later. I started with my stroller cover to see if I could do it. So, I had created a pattern or something like a pattern from the stroller seat. I had picked out all my fabric and mentally noted where I wanted it two days ago. Last night I cut all the fabric out and pinned together the first part and cut padding out for between the fabric. I also cut all my strips to make ruffles for the edge.Today I sewed it all up (since DS again did not want to measure the windows.) and put it on the stroller. Harder than I thought but only because of the extra large button holes. I thought I made just enough seam allowance but it was a bit too much. I even cut pieces out of my original tracing so i thought it might be too small. I cut using a 1/2 inch seam allowance and sewed using a 5/8. I did something wrong but it will work... I will figure out how to fix the edges where there is too much fabric and am open to suggestions.
> 
> Girly enough now. Deciding whether or not to make a hood cover ??


Wow, that came out great.  I have no advice for fixing the sides where you think it is too big but it might be nice to have that extra there for more padding???  A hood would be cute but I would be worried it would get ruined too quickly.  I know the stroller hoods take alot of extra abuse from when you fold up the stroller and stow it in the car, etc.  I think it looks fabulous just the way it is and very girly.


----------



## PurpleEars

I am super behind again so hopefully I grabbed everyone's posts correctly.



BabyRapunzel said:


> And the person who made me catch up.....PurpleEars!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for the skirt tutorial!!! I have been wanting to make one, but can't bring myself to buy patterns for myself when I'm spending too much on fabric and patterns for my daughter.  Hope I can convince myself to take some time to sew something for me



Thanks. I hope I described it reasonably well since I wasn't at my sewing machine when I typed that up. I totally endorse making something for yourself.



squirrel said:


> I started the Pirate dresses on the weekend and almost finished one.  This one is for the younger niece with ties.  The older one is getting a knot strap with the same applique.  Just need to top-stitch this one and then it's finished.  Once again Pippi had to check out what I had been doing in the spare room for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to post this one last week.



Both those dresses look great!



familyabgar said:


> I finished my second dress last night.  I'm really pleased with it!  I used the Simply Sweet pattern from CarlaC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the picture the bottom topstiching on the bodice looks crooked, but it really doesn't look too bad in person.
> 
> I'm still holding onto my Minnie fabric and trying to decide what style of dress to make from it!  I'd like to modify the Simply Sweet to add an apron and perhaps a bib/vertical ruffle to the bodice.
> 
> Also, I just ordered the Brother CS6000i machine to use instead of my mom's old JC Penney machine.  I wanted to get my own before I got too comfortable on the other.  The model I purchased comes with many quilting supplies, but the price + reviews were the best I found for the features in general.



Beautiful dress! You did a great job! I am sure you will enjoy the new machine. Please remember to take a picture and give it a name when it arrives!



babynala said:


> I wanted to share a few things I have made recently.
> 
> Ironing board cover (I also cleaned my iron - which took way longer then it should have).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this bag for my mom (I bought this fabric for our last trip two years ago and just got around to making something with it for her)  My DD tried to confiscate it.  This bag is pretty big but I think she will fill it up!  Please ignore the wrinkle in the embroidery (it ironed out).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made most of this bag before our Universal trip in the beginning of June.  I just needed to add the strap which I did yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag was based on a Sherpani Milli LE (http://sherpani.com/sherpani-millile.aspx) which was a good size to fit my DSLR, small movie camera, my son's epipen and his glasses cases.  I tend to carry a bunch of stuff in the parks and I like to have a pocket to keep everything organized.
> 
> I started with this bag pattern and modified it to fit my needs but the inside is a bit of a hack job.
> http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6045-products-10743.php?page_id=104



Your ironing board looks very pretty. Both bags look great. I am sure your mom likes the Bambi bag. The park bag seem very practical. Good job!



DMGeurts said:


> I drafted a new Park Bag pattern on Tuesday night...  I did not have a chance to make any prototypes at all because we leave on our trip so soon...  So, basically, I had to "wing it"...
> 
> After my trip last year, and Donald wrecking my first UPB...  And my only other Donald bag is my backpack from my trip to Charlotte last year - and it would just be too hot to carry in the parks...  This bag is a cross body bag based off of my backpack...
> 
> And sorry for the duplicate posts - I posted this on FB too...
> 
> Front (or back...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Donald's collar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the front zippered pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the main pocket of the bag...  My only annoyance with this bag is that I use my "Duck Butt" hat as the legs - but it's just too bulky inbetween the exterior and the lining...  So, I will purchase a "new Donald" when we are in Disney, so I can sacrafice him to become the legs of this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as long as I am here...  A few months back, I had asked Chiara to make a few appliques on felt for us - and then she could mail them to me, and I would straight stitch them on to our shirts...  So, she sent me this awesomeness of Pixie Dust and I am slowly attaching them to the proper tanks...  Again - THANK YOU CHIARA - we love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I know I commented on FB, but that bag looks super! Did I read correctly that you are going to "harm" a Donald for your bag? 



Mom2kmta said:


> I just finished my daughters Halloween costume. It's inspired by Jessie from Toy Story but my girly girl insisted on a skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up a Woody costume for her twin brother.



She looks super cute in her costume! The skirt look works very well!



nannye said:


> V's customs ar done. We are in Florida, and check in to Disney on the 19th. My mom and. Finished all but two dresses (a second one for Hollywood studios and a princess skirt for Epcot we added a Wendy dress last minute but that didn't get done oh well!



Have fun on your trip!



Tonyslady said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thought I would come out of lurkdom to ask for your help. My dh is deployed and should be home sometime in feb. We originally planned to take a trip to the world end of may/beginning of june but as it turns out he will have to report to a school the first week in june sooooo we decided on doing a spring break trip in march. I would like to do some sort of matching t-shirts for my family. I've seen the ones that say "welcome home daddy your princess missed you" wich works great for our 8yo dd but not so much for the 18yodd and our 5 and 12yo ds's. So I guess what i'm asking is what would you do? I'm hoping i could get some clever ideas from you wonderful ladies here.
> 
> TIA
> Jodi



Welcome. I would support the idea of camo Mickey heads, or how about something like "We are celebrating a hero's homecoming"?



goteamwood said:


> Running out of adjectives to describe how awesome your bags are. Have a GREAT trip!
> 
> I actually got something done for our trip! These are my boys' Wilderness Explorer outfits for AK day, they will have sashes but those are not done yet. I dyed the hats from white to yellow and managed to not destroy them on my PE770 w/o a hat hoop. The shirts I just finished up today. When they saw I was working on them they asked if they could wear them on Halloween so we will be going as characters from UP. My hubby and I will be the kid versions of Carl and Ellie, and the boys will be wilderness explorers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I finished up the other princess dress for the sister after I made the Tiana dress. They are leaving in a couple weeks for Disney World and will be wearing these to breakfast in the Castle. The girls are 5 and 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I could not resist and no event should go without a custom outfit, these are my kids' first day of preschool shirts. (they start after labor day.)
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly decided to make shirts with their names because it bugs my husband and I when people call him Josh, so I thought this might help, since he's 3 he won't correct someone, but he also doesn't answer to it.
> 
> Now back to the sewing room. After going back and forth, I decided I am going to go to the Sewing Summit in Salt Lake City next month. I wasn't sure I would and I tried unsuccessfully to sell my ticket, but bought a flight yesterday and will be going. I am hoping to make a few things for myself for the trip, I would like to make the Jamie dress for the reception, and they have this "travel handmade" campaign encouraging people to make their own bags, etc. So I have cut out a messenger bag. I am making it so I can use it there but it will still be disney-ish. Because what I needed more than anything was a new project!



Looks like you have been busy. Your boys are super cute as per usual. I am sure the girls will feel like princesses in the dresses you made. I hope you will have a great trip at Utah. I am sure you will look fab in a Jamie dress! 



goteamwood said:


> I made myself a little messenger bag today. I had to sort of improvise because the fabric I had was left over from the pirate dress that I made twice in two weeks (the first one was too big so I made it again!) but some of the pocket pieces are supposed to be 15x15 and I only had enough to make them 12X15, etc. the flap is shorter by about 3 inches than it is supposed to be, but I think it works. And, I didn't have interfacing or fusible fleece like the pattern called for, so I used quilt batting scraps. The pattern is the Aivilo Messenger bag, I found the pattern to be super easy to follow, having never made a bag before. I think it took me about 2-2.5 hours. I had done the appliqué earlier while I was working on the Wilderness Explorer shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is big enough for my laptop, though I am not sure I will use it for that, I think I will carry my DSLR at Disney at least a couple days (CRT for sure) and it doesn't fit in my Toy Story UPB (well, it does, but then nothing else will and I can't zip it...)and I intend to use this as my bag carryon for my trip to Salt Lake. (which I am pretty excited about.) I mentioned before, it's a sewing conference, I signed up for MONTHS ago when my business was great, then my machine broke and I've all but shut down. So I wasn't going to go. But my husband said I should do it. It will be a nice break, and the first time I have ever been away from my kids for more than a couple hours. I will probably sleep the entire time because I have a quiet room all to myself!



Great job on the bag! I hope you will get lots of R&R at the conference!



Dittz said:


> Here is my latest accomplishment.  My daughters Cinderella Dress for halloween.  I used the simplicity pattern, but added the silver on the top (it is actually around her waist as well) and I put the overlay on her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely proud of myself with this one as I did it 100% on my own (no help from "mommy" this time) and I was done quickly.  cut it all out one day, had the entire dress together on day 2 and day 3 was just shortening it to the length I wanted. (didn't want to cut it so that as she grows I can lengthen it again for dress up).  Maybe if I am lucky it and her snow white costume will still fit her and she can wear them when we go to disney for her birthday next year.
> 
> Now time to make some fairies, sleeping beauty and tangled outfits for her (one of which I need to keep as a surprise for her BBB appointment on her birthday)!!!



You did a great job on the dress! I can't wait to see the other outfits you have planned!



familyabgar said:


> Finally, here is a picture of DD in the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just kept saying to my DH, "I can't believe I _made_ that!"



The dress looks even better on the model! I am sure other people will be amazed by the fact that you made the dress! Can't wait to see pictures of your next project!



pyrxtc said:


> My DS12 did not want to measure his windows yesterday so I got to start the fun stuff sooner than later. I started with my stroller cover to see if I could do it. So, I had created a pattern or something like a pattern from the stroller seat. I had picked out all my fabric and mentally noted where I wanted it two days ago. Last night I cut all the fabric out and pinned together the first part and cut padding out for between the fabric. I also cut all my strips to make ruffles for the edge.Today I sewed it all up (since DS again did not want to measure the windows.) and put it on the stroller. Harder than I thought but only because of the extra large button holes. I thought I made just enough seam allowance but it was a bit too much. I even cut pieces out of my original tracing so i thought it might be too small. I cut using a 1/2 inch seam allowance and sewed using a 5/8. I did something wrong but it will work... I will figure out how to fix the edges where there is too much fabric and am open to suggestions.
> 
> Here it is, before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly enough now. Deciding whether or not to make a hood cover ??



Beautiful! I think it looks great the way it is!

Ok, now that I am caught up, I am going to lock myself in the sewing room to work on the quilts!


----------



## disneychic2

The stroller cover turned out really cute! Great job!

Here is an outfit I made for my 10 month old granddaughter earlier in the season. They live in Colorado, so this is the first I had pics of her in it.









And I made a dozen envelope pillow cases for some ladies who own a shop. They wanted "popular" initials in different colors. Not sure they will sell for them, but that is what they wanted.





Don't know why that first photo didn't resize for me. Sorry about that! I'm meeting with those ladies today for them to tell me other things they want me to make for their shop. They and their shop(s) are in Virginia, so I'm trying to get everything settled before going back to Ohio on Friday. I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## familyabgar

disneychic2 said:


> Here is an outfit I made for my 10 month old granddaughter earlier in the season. They live in Colorado, so this is the first I had pics of her in it.



Oh my!  She is the cutest little thing!  I love her outfit!


----------



## ABCastillo

disneychic2 said:


> The stroller cover turned out really cute! Great job!
> 
> Here is an outfit I made for my 10 month old granddaughter earlier in the season. They live in Colorado, so this is the first I had pics of her in it.



Beautiful dress and little one!


----------



## Mom2kmta

Dittz said:


> This is Awesome!! Great job. May I ask how you did it??
> 
> I too recently finished my daughter Halloween costume. Cinderella. Although I used the pattern by simplicity.



For the skirt I just made a no sew tutu (I did sew the elastic), then I made the a cow print circle skirt with a slightly larger waist and shorter length. The belt is just a felt strip with a Velcro closure and a felt belt buckle hot glued on. I traced the lines of an old button down shirt for the yellow part and I used heat bond and a stitch to attach it. Then I just free handed the embellishments. For the cuffs I just made tubes from the same yellow fabric and stitched them on along the bottom. I bought a dollar store cowboy hat and used a hole punch to put a hole about every inch and weaved white yarn all the way around the brim. Then I just made a braid out of red yarn and attached it to the inside of the hat with duck tape. I hope that makes sense! Sorry for rambling!


----------



## pyrxtc

disneychic2 said:


> The stroller cover turned out really cute! Great job!
> 
> Here is an outfit I made for my 10 month old granddaughter earlier in the season. They live in Colorado, so this is the first I had pics of her in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a dozen envelope pillow cases for some ladies who own a shop. They wanted "popular" initials in different colors. Not sure they will sell for them, but that is what they wanted.



that dress is adorable and she is too. Great job !


----------



## spiritsim

what a cute baby love the outfit too..


----------



## Filomali

Hi remember me? I asked about making a Merida inspired dress. Well, I did it. Initially I wanted to make one for my 4 year old. But she doesn't like the dark green color that I had. This was a fitted sheet that we don't use anymore, and bits and pieces of trims from an upcycle craft store.

So I made one anyway, but for my 8 year old. I used 2 patterns, the top is for a peasant blouse and the skirt pattern and then I just sewed them together. 

A note though... all hand sewn because my machine didn't work. I do enjoy sewing by hands, it just takes forever.


----------



## goteamwood

Filomali said:


> Hi remember me? I asked about making a Merida inspired dress. Well, I did it. Initially I wanted to make one for my 4 year old. But she doesn't like the dark green color that I had. This was a fitted sheet that we don't use anymore, and bits and pieces of trims from an upcycle craft store.
> 
> So I made one anyway, but for my 8 year old. I used 2 patterns, the top is for a peasant blouse and the skirt pattern and then I just sewed them together.
> 
> A note though... all hand sewn because my machine didn't work. I do enjoy sewing by hands, it just takes forever.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/filomali/media/merida2_zpsc8e6bef0.jpg.html



That is gorgeous! I can't believe it's hand sewn. I don't have the patience to hand sew buttons!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sewdisney

disneychic2 said:


> The stroller cover turned out really cute! Great job!
> 
> Here is an outfit I made for my 10 month old granddaughter earlier in the season. They live in Colorado, so this is the first I had pics of her in it.



She is so adorable!  The outfit looks GREAT.


----------



## PurpleEars

disneychic2 said:


> Here is an outfit I made for my 10 month old granddaughter earlier in the season. They live in Colorado, so this is the first I had pics of her in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a dozen envelope pillow cases for some ladies who own a shop. They wanted "popular" initials in different colors. Not sure they will sell for them, but that is what they wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why that first photo didn't resize for me. Sorry about that! I'm meeting with those ladies today for them to tell me other things they want me to make for their shop. They and their shop(s) are in Virginia, so I'm trying to get everything settled before going back to Ohio on Friday. I hope everyone has a wonderful day!



Your DGD is super cute. You did a great job on her outfit! The pillowcases look nice! I hope they will sell well!



Filomali said:


> Hi remember me? I asked about making a Merida inspired dress. Well, I did it. Initially I wanted to make one for my 4 year old. But she doesn't like the dark green color that I had. This was a fitted sheet that we don't use anymore, and bits and pieces of trims from an upcycle craft store.
> 
> So I made one anyway, but for my 8 year old. I used 2 patterns, the top is for a peasant blouse and the skirt pattern and then I just sewed them together.
> 
> A note though... all hand sewn because my machine didn't work. I do enjoy sewing by hands, it just takes forever.



Oh my goodness! That dress looks gorgeous! I can't believe you did it all by hand! That's a work of love! Great job!


----------



## squirrel

Almost finished this one.  It just needs some pink ribbon that I will have to go and buy tomorrow.  This is my third Rapunzel dress.  Each niece has one and a friends daughter.  The other two were made a while ago and each one is constucted differently.


----------



## cogero

Filomali said:


> Hi remember me? I asked about making a Merida inspired dress. Well, I did it. Initially I wanted to make one for my 4 year old. But she doesn't like the dark green color that I had. This was a fitted sheet that we don't use anymore, and bits and pieces of trims from an upcycle craft store.
> 
> So I made one anyway, but for my 8 year old. I used 2 patterns, the top is for a peasant blouse and the skirt pattern and then I just sewed them together.
> 
> A note though... all hand sewn because my machine didn't work. I do enjoy sewing by hands, it just takes forever.




this is awesome. I am making a Merida inspired shirt for my daughter today.


----------



## caralyn817

All of you are so talented. I can not sew for the life of me. I'm envious. I can make a mean hair bow though. LOL


----------



## ABCastillo

squirrel said:


> Almost finished this one.  It just needs some pink ribbon that I will have to go and buy tomorrow.  This is my third Rapunzel dress.  Each niece has one and a friends daughter.  The other two were made a while ago and each one is constucted differently.
> 
> http://s665.photobucket.com/user/rsquirrel/media/IMG_4202.jpg.html



Looks great!


----------



## disneychic2

squirrel said:


> Almost finished this one.  It just needs some pink ribbon that I will have to go and buy tomorrow.  This is my third Rapunzel dress.  Each niece has one and a friends daughter.  The other two were made a while ago and each one is constucted differently.



This is darling! Great job!


----------



## goteamwood

Slowly but surely I am chipping away at my to-do list for our trip. And miraculously so since my children have 100 percent given up napping this week, like not a wink. 

These are the outfits for Pirates League. I booked pirates league and the pirates and pals fireworks voyage on the same day, so of course they need outfits. I sort of made up the pirate shirt, it's very roughly put together, but I figure so are real pirates, right? 







And Carla C's Scientific Seamstress group on FB is having an Easy-Fit-a-Thon so I figured I would knock out a few pants/shorts on my list. I got the pirate ones and 4 more pants done, including these PJ lounge pants, and have 4 more pairs on the sewing desk that only need elastic but I ran out, so I have to get more.



And these to go with t-shirts I have yet to make for a friend's kids for their Disney trip. And a skirt for the sister.







One more messenger bag for a friend's birthday:




Whew! Of course I keep looking at the list of what I want to get done and wonder how I will fit it all in.  If only everything was as quick and easy as the Easy Fits.


----------



## disneychic2

Once again I marvel at how much you get done with 2 active little ones! Everything is adorable as always! Those pirate shirts are great!

I have never made the easy fits. They always looked so big to me in the legs, but when I see what everyone else does with them, they look really good. I guess I'll have to break down and get the pattern and give them a whirl. Keep plugging away, you'll get everything done. You always do.

ETA: I forgot to mention I LOVE the fabric for your friend's bag!


----------



## goteamwood

disneychic2 said:


> Once again I marvel at how much you get done with 2 active little ones! Everything is adorable as always! Those pirate shirts are great!
> 
> I have never made the easy fits. They always looked so big to me in the legs, but when I see what everyone else does with them, they look really good. I guess I'll have to break down and get the pattern and give them a whirl. Keep plugging away, you'll get everything done. You always do.
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention I LOVE the fabric for your friend's bag!



Btw the easy fits are on sale on etsy for the weekend only in celebration of Carla's new book. $5.  I love them as shorts for boys. And pj pants. I've never done the girly ruffle pants, they're not my favorite look 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## familyabgar

squirrel said:


> Almost finished this one.  It just needs some pink ribbon that I will have to go and buy tomorrow.  This is my third Rapunzel dress.  Each niece has one and a friends daughter.  The other two were made a while ago and each one is constucted differently.



This is lovely!



goteamwood said:


> Slowly but surely I am chipping away at my to-do list for our trip. And miraculously so since my children have 100 percent given up napping this week, like not a wink.
> 
> These are the outfits for Pirates League. I booked pirates league and the pirates and pals fireworks voyage on the same day, so of course they need outfits. I sort of made up the pirate shirt, it's very roughly put together, but I figure so are real pirates, right?
> 
> 
> And Carla C's Scientific Seamstress group on FB is having an Easy-Fit-a-Thon so I figured I would knock out a few pants/shorts on my list. I got the pirate ones and 4 more pants done, including these PJ lounge pants, and have 4 more pairs on the sewing desk that only need elastic but I ran out, so I have to get more.
> ]
> And these to go with t-shirts I have yet to make for a friend's kids for their Disney trip. And a skirt for the sister.
> 
> 
> One more messenger bag for a friend's birthday:
> 
> 
> Whew! Of course I keep looking at the list of what I want to get done and wonder how I will fit it all in.  If only everything was as quick and easy as the Easy Fits.



"Whew!" is right!  Those are some cute pirates!

I tackled the Scarlett dress again this week and in the Minnie fabric!  Love how it turned out.  Added a sash to hide my less than straight topstiching.    I like it better with the extra red around the waist, anyway!


----------



## Iloveeliot

caralyn817 said:


> All of you are so talented. I can not sew for the life of me. I'm envious. I can make a mean hair bow though. LOL



You can learn. I'm just starting to learn. I already made a dress and now I'm working on some really easy shorts. I'm no where near able to do what the other ladies here can do but I'm really enjoying just learning the basics and creating simple things! Give it a try!


----------



## familyabgar

Iloveeliot said:


> You can learn. I'm just starting to learn. I already made a dress and now I'm working on some really easy shorts. I'm no where near able to do what the other ladies here can do but I'm really enjoying just learning the basics and creating simple things! Give it a try!



Ditto this!  I'm a beginner as well.  Sewing straight is definitely my biggest challenge.  I've just been reading a lot and study my patterns/instructions before jumping in.  I really think almost anybody could sew if I can!


----------



## caralyn817

familyabgar said:


> Ditto this!  I'm a beginner as well.  Sewing straight is definitely my biggest challenge.  I've just been reading a lot and study my patterns/instructions before jumping in.  I really think almost anybody could sew if I can!



That's my problem, sewing straight. Haha! I'm definitely going to try though. Thanks!


----------



## zuzu310

Hoping these pics work and aren't too big. I rarely post pics. So apologies if this a bust! 

Here are the 10 outfits I worked on for my 2 year old for our trip in September! I am so pleased with them! The John Deere one is for our dinner at Garden Grill with Farmer Mickey. The USA flag one is for our World Showcase night (and he wore it on the 4th of July)and you can probably figure out what parks the other ones are for. My son also gave up napping a month ago. Ug...I was dreading the day that happened. Now all of my sewing involves burning the midnight oil when he is in bed.


----------



## goteamwood

zuzu310 said:


> Hoping these pics work and aren't too big. I rarely post pics. So apologies if this a bust!
> 
> Here are the 10 outfits I worked on for my 2 year old for our trip in September! I am so pleased with them! The John Deere one is for our dinner at Garden Grill with Farmer Mickey. The USA flag one is for our World Showcase night (and he wore it on the 4th of July)and you can probably figure out what parks the other ones are for. My son also gave up napping a month ago. Ug...I was dreading the day that happened. Now all of my sewing involves burning the midnight oil when he is in bed.



Those are so cute! I love the cars one and the pirate one but they're all adorable! Great job. Who says you can't make cute stuff for boys? Not me!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## souris

zuzu310 said:


> Hoping these pics work and aren't too big. I rarely post pics. So apologies if this a bust!
> 
> Here are the 10 outfits I worked on for my 2 year old for our trip in September! I am so pleased with them! The John Deere one is for our dinner at Garden Grill with Farmer Mickey. The USA flag one is for our World Showcase night (and he wore it on the 4th of July)and you can probably figure out what parks the other ones are for. My son also gave up napping a month ago. Ug...I was dreading the day that happened. Now all of my sewing involves burning the midnight oil when he is in bed.



The outfits are adorable!  I love the prints.  I seem to have to cross the border from Canada to the US to get some cute prints.


----------



## PurpleEars

squirrel said:


> Almost finished this one.  It just needs some pink ribbon that I will have to go and buy tomorrow.  This is my third Rapunzel dress.  Each niece has one and a friends daughter.  The other two were made a while ago and each one is constucted differently.



The dress looks great! I am sure a little girl will be thrilled to wear a special dress like this!



caralyn817 said:


> All of you are so talented. I can not sew for the life of me. I'm envious. I can make a mean hair bow though. LOL



You may be surprised by how well you can sew once you give it a try 



goteamwood said:


> Slowly but surely I am chipping away at my to-do list for our trip. And miraculously so since my children have 100 percent given up napping this week, like not a wink.
> 
> These are the outfits for Pirates League. I booked pirates league and the pirates and pals fireworks voyage on the same day, so of course they need outfits. I sort of made up the pirate shirt, it's very roughly put together, but I figure so are real pirates, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Carla C's Scientific Seamstress group on FB is having an Easy-Fit-a-Thon so I figured I would knock out a few pants/shorts on my list. I got the pirate ones and 4 more pants done, including these PJ lounge pants, and have 4 more pairs on the sewing desk that only need elastic but I ran out, so I have to get more.
> 
> 
> 
> And these to go with t-shirts I have yet to make for a friend's kids for their Disney trip. And a skirt for the sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more messenger bag for a friend's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! Of course I keep looking at the list of what I want to get done and wonder how I will fit it all in.  If only everything was as quick and easy as the Easy Fits.



All the outfits look great. I think your boys make pretty cute pirates! The messenger bag looks great. I am sure your friend will like it!



familyabgar said:


> I tackled the Scarlett dress again this week and in the Minnie fabric!  Love how it turned out.  Added a sash to hide my less than straight topstiching.    I like it better with the extra red around the waist, anyway!



Great job on the dress. It looks very pretty. I agree that the red sash makes the dress really "pop."



caralyn817 said:


> That's my problem, sewing straight. Haha! I'm definitely going to try though. Thanks!



Sewing straight lines overrated anyway 



zuzu310 said:


> Hoping these pics work and aren't too big. I rarely post pics. So apologies if this a bust!
> 
> Here are the 10 outfits I worked on for my 2 year old for our trip in September! I am so pleased with them! The John Deere one is for our dinner at Garden Grill with Farmer Mickey. The USA flag one is for our World Showcase night (and he wore it on the 4th of July)and you can probably figure out what parks the other ones are for. My son also gave up napping a month ago. Ug...I was dreading the day that happened. Now all of my sewing involves burning the midnight oil when he is in bed.



Great job on all the outfits. I am sure you can do jon jons in your sleep after doing 10 of them! I look forward to seeing pictures of the outfits in action!



souris said:


> The outfits are adorable!  I love the prints.  I seem to have to cross the border from Canada to the US to get some cute prints.



Some Fabriclands have Disney prints (though I didn't see any when I was in the store yesterday). I would also recommend trying your local quilt store, they may have them.


----------



## PurpleEars

I think it has been a while since I posted pictures of my projects...

First up, we have a shirt I made for my cousin for her birthday:




Then I made a pair of coffee cup wraps for my co-workers:




(Yes, one of them is a Montreal Canadiens fan )

I also made a bag for my yoga mat. (That was my $4 exercise equipment purchase - $3 for the mat and $1 for the fabric)




The girl on the pocket is supposed to represent me.

I am sure I have pictures of other projects hiding somewhere. I will share them when I find them.


----------



## sewdisney

PurpleEars said:


> I think it has been a while since I posted pictures of my projects...
> 
> First up, we have a shirt I made for my cousin for her birthday:



All are great.  You did a fabulous job.  You cousin must be a fan of The Big Bang Theory!


----------



## familyabgar

PurpleEars said:


> I think it has been a while since I posted pictures of my projects...
> 
> First up, we have a shirt I made for my cousin for her birthday:
> 
> 
> Then I made a pair of coffee cup wraps for my co-workers:
> 
> 
> (Yes, one of them is a Montreal Canadiens fan )
> 
> I also made a bag for my yoga mat. (That was my $4 exercise equipment purchase - $3 for the mat and $1 for the fabric)
> 
> 
> The girl on the pocket is supposed to represent me.
> 
> I am sure I have pictures of other projects hiding somewhere. I will share them when I find them.



I've never seen cloth coffee wraps before, good idea!  I've never seen Big Bang Theory but have heard of that song, so that made me laugh!


----------



## Iamthequeen

I love the pirate outfits!  Cute, cute, cute.  

The Minnie dress is adorable and I like the extra touch of red around the waist!

The coffee wraps are a great idea.  Might have to see if I can make something similar for Christmas gifts.


----------



## PurpleEars

sewdisney said:


> All are great.  You did a fabulous job.  You cousin must be a fan of The Big Bang Theory!





familyabgar said:


> I've never seen cloth coffee wraps before, good idea!  I've never seen Big Bang Theory but have heard of that song, so that made me laugh!





Iamthequeen said:


> I love the pirate outfits!  Cute, cute, cute.
> 
> The Minnie dress is adorable and I like the extra touch of red around the waist!
> 
> The coffee wraps are a great idea.  Might have to see if I can make something similar for Christmas gifts.



Thanks. My cousin is really into cats more than the TV show, she just liked the song. However, DH and I are fans of the show - especially when both of us are trained as scientists!

The coffee wraps were easy to make. I used my embroidery machine for the applique and quilting, but they could easily be done a sewing machine. I just an online tutorial as the basis of my wraps but they were quite modified by the time I was done.


----------



## babynala

I am a little far behind but I have been following along on my tablet, just need to get to my computer so I can see the pictures bigger so I can admire everyone's hard work.



disneychic2 said:


> Here is an outfit I made for my 10 month old granddaughter earlier in the season. They live in Colorado, so this is the first I had pics of her in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a dozen envelope pillow cases for some ladies who own a shop. They wanted "popular" initials in different colors. Not sure they will sell for them, but that is what they wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why that first photo didn't resize for me. Sorry about that! I'm meeting with those ladies today for them to tell me other things they want me to make for their shop. They and their shop(s) are in Virginia, so I'm trying to get everything settled before going back to Ohio on Friday. I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


Oh my, your granddaughter is so cute.  I love that outfit and hat.  Perfect for summer.  How did your pillow cover business work out?  I really like that design on the cover.



Filomali said:


> Hi remember me? I asked about making a Merida inspired dress. Well, I did it. Initially I wanted to make one for my 4 year old. But she doesn't like the dark green color that I had. This was a fitted sheet that we don't use anymore, and bits and pieces of trims from an upcycle craft store.
> 
> So I made one anyway, but for my 8 year old. I used 2 patterns, the top is for a peasant blouse and the skirt pattern and then I just sewed them together.
> 
> A note though... all hand sewn because my machine didn't work. I do enjoy sewing by hands, it just takes forever.


Wow, this came out really nice.  I am so impressed that you sewed this by hand.    I hope your machine is working for you again.



squirrel said:


> Almost finished this one.  It just needs some pink ribbon that I will have to go and buy tomorrow.  This is my third Rapunzel dress.  Each niece has one and a friends daughter.  The other two were made a while ago and each one is constucted differently.


Very pretty.  I can see why all the little girls want one. 



goteamwood said:


> Slowly but surely I am chipping away at my to-do list for our trip. And miraculously so since my children have 100 percent given up napping this week, like not a wink.
> 
> These are the outfits for Pirates League. I booked pirates league and the pirates and pals fireworks voyage on the same day, so of course they need outfits. I sort of made up the pirate shirt, it's very roughly put together, but I figure so are real pirates, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Carla C's Scientific Seamstress group on FB is having an Easy-Fit-a-Thon so I figured I would knock out a few pants/shorts on my list. I got the pirate ones and 4 more pants done, including these PJ lounge pants, and have 4 more pairs on the sewing desk that only need elastic but I ran out, so I have to get more.
> 
> 
> 
> And these to go with t-shirts I have yet to make for a friend's kids for their Disney trip. And a skirt for the sister.
> 
> One more messenger bag for a friend's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! Of course I keep looking at the list of what I want to get done and wonder how I will fit it all in.  If only everything was as quick and easy as the Easy Fits.


I absolutely love the pirate shirt you made, perfect.  Your boys will have so much fun at the PL and cruise.  That picture of the two of them chatting makes me think they are plotting their course to the treasure.   
The pj pants and shorts are really cute too and I love the messenger bag too.  



familyabgar said:


> I tackled the Scarlett dress again this week and in the Minnie fabric!  Love how it turned out.  Added a sash to hide my less than straight topstiching.    I like it better with the extra red around the waist, anyway!


I really like the sash you added but I'm sure your stitching is fine.  I really like the back of the dress too.  



zuzu310 said:


> Hoping these pics work and aren't too big. I rarely post pics. So apologies if this a bust!
> 
> Here are the 10 outfits I worked on for my 2 year old for our trip in September! I am so pleased with them! The John Deere one is for our dinner at Garden Grill with Farmer Mickey. The USA flag one is for our World Showcase night (and he wore it on the 4th of July)and you can probably figure out what parks the other ones are for. My son also gave up napping a month ago. Ug...I was dreading the day that happened. Now all of my sewing involves burning the midnight oil when he is in bed.


You have been busy.  I love all these little outfits for your son.  He will be perfectly dressed for all the parks.  



PurpleEars said:


> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has been a while since I posted pictures of my projects...
> 
> First up, we have a shirt I made for my cousin for her birthday:
> 
> Then I made a pair of coffee cup wraps for my co-workers:
> 
> (Yes, one of them is a Montreal Canadiens fan )
> 
> I also made a bag for my yoga mat. (That was my $4 exercise equipment purchase - $3 for the mat and $1 for the fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl on the pocket is supposed to represent me.
> 
> I am sure I have pictures of other projects hiding somewhere. I will share them when I find them.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute shirt.  The coffee wraps came out really nice too.  Your yoga mat carrier is cool, and you look so cute on the pocket.  How did your Yoga sessions go?
Click to expand...


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Sorry I am behind again. Everything posted has been awesome!!! I have been having some sadness to deal with lately, so I will catch up soon, I hope!  Some good news is that instead of waiting until Christmas for my serger, I may get one soon. So I need advice on supplies I need. Has anyone used Maxilock thread? What colors should I buy (how many of each)? And does anyone have good links for tutorials for a first time serger user? Thank you!!


----------



## sewdisney

BabyRapunzel said:


> Sorry I am behind again. Everything posted has been awesome!!! I have been having some sadness to deal with lately, so I will catch up soon, I hope!  Some good news is that instead of waiting until Christmas for my serger, I may get one soon. So I need advice on supplies I need. Has anyone used Maxilock thread? What colors should I buy (how many of each)? And does anyone have good links for tutorials for a first time serger user? Thank you!!



Congratulations on getting the serger soon.  I have not had good luck with Maxilock threads.  They tend to break in my loopers - could just be my machine though.  As far as colors go, I would get white and black.  I have found that I can use those 2 colors for 90% of everything I serge.  

Sorry you are having some hard things to deal with.  Hopefully those bad times will be behind you soon!


----------



## PurpleEars

babynala said:


> Cute shirt.  The coffee wraps came out really nice too.  Your yoga mat carrier is cool, and you look so cute on the pocket.  How did your Yoga sessions go?



Thanks  I went to the yoga demo class and I wasn't a big fan of the instructor, so I didn't sign up for the summer session. I heard they are sending a different instructor for the fall session so I will wait and see if this instructor is better.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Sorry I am behind again. Everything posted has been awesome!!! I have been having some sadness to deal with lately, so I will catch up soon, I hope!  Some good news is that instead of waiting until Christmas for my serger, I may get one soon. So I need advice on supplies I need. Has anyone used Maxilock thread? What colors should I buy (how many of each)? And does anyone have good links for tutorials for a first time serger user? Thank you!!



I am so sorry to hear about your situation. I hope things are looking up for you and your family. The serger is a wonderful tool. I would recommend getting 4 cones of white thread. I leave white thread cones on most of the time anyway. I also have black, navy and red. I have used a few brands of thread and I have not experience any problems. I don't know of any tutorials since I just sat there and played with the serger when I got it! I am very much the "let's see what I can do" type though.


----------



## ABCastillo

I have a question for everyone! I will still be breastfeeding DS when we are at WDW and I want to take light weight dresses on the trip that I can layer with. I have the hardest time finding dresses that I can nurse in so I thought I would try to make something. Does anyone know of any patterns or ideas on how I could design a pattern of my own? Thanks!!


----------



## souris

ABCastillo said:


> I have a question for everyone! I will still be breastfeeding DS when we are at WDW and I want to take light weight dresses on the trip that I can layer with. I have the hardest time finding dresses that I can nurse in so I thought I would try to make something. Does anyone know of any patterns or ideas on how I could design a pattern of my own? Thanks!!



Lightweight cotton dresses are difficult to find!  For my upcoming trip I modified a peasant top pattern (simplicity 3750)..  I made it longer into a dress.  The elastic at the top make it super easy to BF.  Plus I can wear any bra.  I have made three tops and two dresses from this pattern.  I have also made shirred dresses which look cute and are super easy to make.


----------



## goteamwood

ABCastillo said:


> I have a question for everyone! I will still be breastfeeding DS when we are at WDW and I want to take light weight dresses on the trip that I can layer with. I have the hardest time finding dresses that I can nurse in so I thought I would try to make something. Does anyone know of any patterns or ideas on how I could design a pattern of my own? Thanks!!



On the scientific seamstress Facebook group someone just made the Jamie dress with a hidden button strap for breast feeding. I'm sure the idea could be used on other strap dresses or tops.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## souris

I was looking for my next sewing project..  Looking to expand my BF wardrobe..  Here are two pins that inspire me.  These could easily be made into dresses.  . Happy sewing!

http://www.assortednotions.com/2011/08/tutorial-nursing-alteration-for-t-shirt.html


http://rowena.typepad.com/rostitchery/2007/08/an-exercise-in-.html


----------



## ABCastillo

souris said:


> I was looking for my next sewing project..  Looking to expand my BF wardrobe..  Here are two pins that inspire me.  These could easily be made into dresses.  . Happy sewing!
> 
> http://www.assortednotions.com/2011/08/tutorial-nursing-alteration-for-t-shirt.html
> 
> http://rowena.typepad.com/rostitchery/2007/08/an-exercise-in-.html



Thank you so much!  Those are great!  I loved that she made the one from two pieces, so simple.  Might be a good pool cover up too.



goteamwood said:


> On the scientific seamstress Facebook group someone just made the Jamie dress with a hidden button strap for breast feeding. I'm sure the idea could be used on other strap dresses or tops.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I am going to have to try this one out. Thanks for the suggestion!



souris said:


> Lightweight cotton dresses are difficult to find!  For my upcoming trip I modified a peasant top pattern (simplicity 3750)..  I made it longer into a dress.  The elastic at the top make it super easy to BF.  Plus I can wear any bra.  I have made three tops and two dresses from this pattern.  I have also made shirred dresses which look cute and are super easy to make.



I never thought about just doing some dresses with elastic top for pull down.  I have a few tank tops like that, but no dresses.  Thanks!


----------



## Meshell2002

ABCastillo said:


> I have a question for everyone! I will still be breastfeeding DS when we are at WDW and I want to take light weight dresses on the trip that I can layer with. I have the hardest time finding dresses that I can nurse in so I thought I would try to make something. Does anyone know of any patterns or ideas on how I could design a pattern of my own? Thanks!!



I love all of these, I think one is a knit dress and one is a woven. I haven't made any of these as I found them a little too late to sew during my last pregnancy, they r BF friendly too, but she also has some free tutorials on her blog.

http://megannielsen.com/collections/sewing-patterns/products/nursing-survival-pack

The turn around the room dress is a pretty quick sew, it is a knit, but if you make it out of performance fabric it would stay cool and wick the sweat off

http://diymaternity.com/dresses/the-turn-about-the-room-dress-with-miriam-of-mad-mim/


----------



## ivey_family

Hi Everyone!  

It's been far longer than I meant to go between posts.  It seems like I just don't have as much free time to post right now.  We homeschool and started our year in early August, so I've been swamped with that.  We've also been doing mega research into having a house built and selling ours which took a lot of time, too.  No movement on that yet, though.  We're waiting another 6 months to see if the value of our house goes up a bit more so we can afford to build.

So anyway, I've missed you all!!  I read through the last 20 pages since I last posted, though, and there are some terrific outfits!

LOVE the Jessie, Cinderella and Merida costumes!

Jen - Your Wilderness Explorers are SOOO awesome!  Love the UP family Halloween theme!!

Lois - Congrats on the new grandbaby!  HOW did you stabilize those pillowcases?  It looks perfect, and that is not easy on such delicate fabric!!

D - Amazing bags, as always!!

Chiara - Sami is a dolly!

pyrxtc - Love the stroller mod!  How exciting to be getting ready for a new (to you) family member!

Andrea - SOO great to "see" you!  I hope your shoulder heals up very quickly!!

Cheryl - Love the pillowcases!

Flora - I saw you on the Darkside, but didn't realize you were new to it!  Cool!  Love the kitty shirt!  We're Big Bang fans, too!

Erin - LOVE the treat dress and the Wishes dress!  I hope you had a great trip!

I know I missed tons of stuff, but it was all super cute!

As far as sewing, I haven't done a whole lot this summer.  A cousin asked me to create a tu-tu dress/angel costume, so I did that.  Glitter tulle.  Ick!  I need to deep clean my sewing area before I start my next big project.  (See below)





A different cousin has asked me to make a whole bunch of stuff for her wedding next May, including her wedding gown!  (Hence the need to purge the glitter!)  I'll be embroidering white button-down shirts with monograms and the wedding date for the bride and all the bridesmaids to wear to have their hair done, burlap flags with the couples' monogram, t-shirts with appliqued ties for the ring bearers (including my sons), dresses for the flower girls (including my daughter), and I'm sure a bunch of other stuff as well.  (They will be paying me for all this.)  I'm excited about the project, but nervous, too.  The wedding gown is a big responsibility!

We also have a new ticker!!  I'm not 100% positive we'll go through with this trip because we still want to build a house next year, but since I needed to make ADRs, I figured I'd put it up anyway.    I'm waiting for the Stay/Play/Dine promo to come out in early October to book our room.  It will just be my dh and I celebrating our 10th Anniv. (though a little early).  The 180 day mark snuck up on me this week.  I didn't have our dates or daily park plan even started!  I scrambled through that on Thursday night and have been making my ADRs each morning.  So far, so good on those!  My only must-have, BOG, comes up on Tuesday morning, so keep your fingers crossed for me.  

Feels good to be caught up!
Regards,
C.


----------



## squirrel

This should be the last dress (13 dresses, 2 tops and a FE)

Another one for the oldest niece, who happens to have curly red hair.  I have photos somewhere on my memory cards from last year's trip that I took of Merida (dolls, clothes) but I have yet to look at them again.


----------



## nannye

We are back, the trip didn't go as well as planned.... 2 outfits did not get worn, oh well, we had too many, a grumpy girl, a hospital visit, a lost photopass voucher, some wasted days blah blah blah, but lots of comments on her outfits! we were stopped by a Dis member at HS. She told me her Scnreen name and now I forget  Loads of comments on her fab 5 dress, treats and Mary Poppins! Will post pics eventually. 

Is there a pattern for an ironing board cover? 
Thanks
Erin


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> It's been far longer than I meant to go between posts.  It seems like I just don't have as much free time to post right now.  We homeschool and started our year in early August, so I've been swamped with that.  We've also been doing mega research into having a house built and selling ours which took a lot of time, too.  No movement on that yet, though.  We're waiting another 6 months to see if the value of our house goes up a bit more so we can afford to build.
> 
> So anyway, I've missed you all!!  I read through the last 20 pages since I last posted, though, and there are some terrific outfits!
> 
> As far as sewing, I haven't done a whole lot this summer.  A cousin asked me to create a tu-tu dress/angel costume, so I did that.  Glitter tulle.  Ick!  I need to deep clean my sewing area before I start my next big project.  (See below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A different cousin has asked me to make a whole bunch of stuff for her wedding next May, including her wedding gown!  (Hence the need to purge the glitter!)  I'll be embroidering white button-down shirts with monograms and the wedding date for the bride and all the bridesmaids to wear to have their hair done, burlap flags with the couples' monogram, t-shirts with appliqued ties for the ring bearers (including my sons), dresses for the flower girls (including my daughter), and I'm sure a bunch of other stuff as well.  (They will be paying me for all this.)  I'm excited about the project, but nervous, too.  The wedding gown is a big responsibility!
> 
> We also have a new ticker!!  I'm not 100% positive we'll go through with this trip because we still want to build a house next year, but since I needed to make ADRs, I figured I'd put it up anyway.    I'm waiting for the Stay/Play/Dine promo to come out in early October to book our room.  It will just be my dh and I celebrating our 10th Anniv. (though a little early).  The 180 day mark snuck up on me this week.  I didn't have our dates or daily park plan even started!  I scrambled through that on Thursday night and have been making my ADRs each morning.  So far, so good on those!  My only must-have, BOG, comes up on Tuesday morning, so keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> Feels good to be caught up!
> Regards,
> C.



Glad to see you around! It sounds like you have a busy time. I hope you will be able to get your dream home built! The angel costume turned out beautifully, though I am sure it left tons of glitter behind! It is wonderful that your cousin asked you to make things for her wedding - I think it is a sign saying that your handiwork is fab! I can't wait to see pictures of everything you will make for your cousin!



squirrel said:


> This should be the last dress (13 dresses, 2 tops and a FE)
> 
> Another one for the oldest niece, who happens to have curly red hair.  I have photos somewhere on my memory cards from last year's trip that I took of Merida (dolls, clothes) but I have yet to look at them again.



Wow! The dress looks nice and very Merida! Great job!



nannye said:


> We are back, the trip didn't go as well as planned.... 2 outfits did not get worn, oh well, we had too many, a grumpy girl, a hospital visit, a lost photopass voucher, some wasted days blah blah blah, but lots of comments on her outfits! we were stopped by a Dis member at HS. She told me her Scnreen name and now I forget  Loads of comments on her fab 5 dress, treats and Mary Poppins! Will post pics eventually.
> 
> Is there a pattern for an ironing board cover?
> Thanks
> Erin



Welcome back! I am sorry to hear that the trip did not go as planned. I hope everyone is doing ok after the hospital visit! I know someone did an ironing board cover recently, but I am struggling to remember who it was.


----------



## goteamwood

squirrel said:


> This should be the last dress (13 dresses, 2 tops and a FE)
> 
> Another one for the oldest niece, who happens to have curly red hair.  I have photos somewhere on my memory cards from last year's trip that I took of Merida (dolls, clothes) but I have yet to look at them again.
> 
> http://s665.photobucket.com/user/rsquirrel/media/IMG_4232.jpg.html


Love this. So simple but so perfect! And curly red hair to go with it will be awesome. 



nannye said:


> We are back, the trip didn't go as well as planned.... 2 outfits did not get worn, oh well, we had too many, a grumpy girl, a hospital visit, a lost photopass voucher, some wasted days blah blah blah, but lots of comments on her outfits! we were stopped by a Dis member at HS. She told me her Scnreen name and now I forget  Loads of comments on her fab 5 dress, treats and Mary Poppins! Will post pics eventually.
> 
> Is there a pattern for an ironing board cover?
> Thanks
> Erin


Oh no! I hope you were able to have some fun. We have had vacations that included a hospital visit (not Disney thankfully, but one was complete with middle-of-the-night ambulance ride for my then-18m old... And the other was me breaking my foot in rural Japan so that was a little more adventure than we bargained for.) 
I hope you'll get to go back while the dresses fit! I know you worked really hard.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## darnheather

Great sewing everyone!  It's been ages but I'm finally sewing again.  Here is the first outfit finished for Izzy for November trip (will add turtleneck and leggings if it gets cold).








And Izzy herself bouncing with excitement over the first day of school this morning.  I misaligned the embroidery but I think it turned out pretty well anyway.


----------



## darnheather

Ironing board cover is dead easy.  Take off the old cover.  Decide if you want to keep the old padding or not.  If not roll out thick quilt batting and place the top of the ironing board down on it.  Trace around and cut for new pad.  Then either directly onto the back of your fabric or onto your favorite tracing method trace around the ironing board or padding plus two inches on on all sides.  Finish edge of new cover with wide double fold bias tape leaving both ends open.  Insert 1/4" elastic and put on top of the ironing board and pad.  Pull the elastic taught and knot.


----------



## babynala

squirrel - love that Merida dress you made.  The detail on the straps is a very nice touch.  



darnheather said:


> Great sewing everyone!  It's been ages but I'm finally sewing again.  Here is the first outfit finished for Izzy for November trip (will add turtleneck and leggings if it gets cold).
> 
> And Izzy herself bouncing with excitement over the first day of school this morning.  I misaligned the embroidery but I think it turned out pretty well anyway.


The Cinderella set is very cute and I adore the ribbon on the shorts.  Hope she had a good first day back at school.  She looks so cute and I love her skirt set. 

Erin - I recently made an ironing board cover and I used a tutorial that Lisa (Funkitonial Threads) posted on one of her facebook pages.  I think the directions by the PP would work well also.  I added a long piece of muslin over my existing (really gross cover) and then put the cover I made on top of that.


----------



## harleykarolynmom

I bought 2 cloth banners to see together to make a flag I don't know if it is better to use a small length stitch or long can someone please help
Thank you


----------



## sewdisney

I am in DESPERATE need of an embroidery design.  I need a design that is the Disney Haunted Mansion plaque - (It is oval with the words "The
                                                                               Haunted
                                                                               Mansion"
Does anyone know where I can get this?

Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## Meshell2002

sewdisney said:


> I am in DESPERATE need of an embroidery design.  I need a design that is the Disney Haunted Mansion plaque - (It is oval with the words "The
> Haunted
> Mansion"
> Does anyone know where I can get this?
> 
> Thanks so much for any help.



I believe that design is heathersue's, under the rides category in her shop. Google frou frou by heather sue if u rnt familiar.


----------



## PurpleEars

harleykarolynmom said:


> I bought 2 cloth banners to see together to make a flag I don't know if it is better to use a small length stitch or long can someone please help
> Thank you



I imagine a short stitch length but I am not sure.



Meshell2002 said:


> I believe that design is heathersue's, under the rides category in her shop. Google frou frou by heather sue if u rnt familiar.



I agree - I that design from Heather.



darnheather said:


> Great sewing everyone!  It's been ages but I'm finally sewing again.  Here is the first outfit finished for Izzy for November trip (will add turtleneck and leggings if it gets cold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Izzy herself bouncing with excitement over the first day of school this morning.  I misaligned the embroidery but I think it turned out pretty well anyway.



Cute outfits! Beautiful model! Great job!


----------



## sewdisney

Meshell2002 said:


> I believe that design is heathersue's, under the rides category in her shop. Google frou frou by heather sue if u rnt familiar.



Thanks so much!


----------



## squirrel

I managed to do one last dress a pillowcase dress with a Cars print.  Sorry no photo.

That makes 14 dresses, 2 tops and a FE.  Now I'm done.  Time for the trip to begin.


----------



## babynala

squirrel said:


> I managed to do one last dress a pillowcase dress with a Cars print.  Sorry no photo.
> 
> That makes 14 dresses, 2 tops and a FE.  Now I'm done.  Time for the trip to begin.


  Have a great time on your trip.


----------



## RMAMom

squirrel said:


> I managed to do one last dress a pillowcase dress with a Cars print.  Sorry no photo.
> 
> That makes 14 dresses, 2 tops and a FE.  Now I'm done.  Time for the trip to begin.



Have a great trip!


----------



## hebbynan

I lurk here all the time, so I thought it's time to share.  Just finished our MNSSHP costumes.  The boys are going as "wonderland playing cards" and I'm going in a Queen of Hearts Apron.  All came out much better than anticipated.  I'm very happy!!  Sorry I couldn't get the pictures upright.  Stupid Photobucket!! Grrr


----------



## sewmess

hebbynan said:


> I lurk here all the time, so I thought it's time to share.  Just finished our MNSSHP costumes.  The boys are going as "wonderland playing cards" and I'm going in a Queen of Hearts Apron.  All came out much better than anticipated.  I'm very happy!!  Sorry I couldn't get the pictures upright.  Stupid Photobucket!! Grrr



Sideways or not, those are great!  and easy peasey for the park!


----------



## sewdisney

hebbynan said:


> I lurk here all the time, so I thought it's time to share.  Just finished our MNSSHP costumes.  The boys are going as "wonderland playing cards" and I'm going in a Queen of Hearts Apron.  All came out much better than anticipated.  I'm very happy!!  Sorry I couldn't get the pictures upright.  Stupid Photobucket!! Grrr



TOTALLY cute!  I love them!


----------



## PurpleEars

squirrel said:


> I managed to do one last dress a pillowcase dress with a Cars print.  Sorry no photo.
> 
> That makes 14 dresses, 2 tops and a FE.  Now I'm done.  Time for the trip to begin.



You have been busy sewing! Have a great trip!



hebbynan said:


> I lurk here all the time, so I thought it's time to share.  Just finished our MNSSHP costumes.  The boys are going as "wonderland playing cards" and I'm going in a Queen of Hearts Apron.  All came out much better than anticipated.  I'm very happy!!  Sorry I couldn't get the pictures upright.  Stupid Photobucket!! Grrr



Welcome! Those are great costumes! I am sure your family will get lots of comments. Have a great trip!


----------



## hebbynan

PurpleEars, sewdisney and sewmess - THANK YOU so much for making me feel welcome.  I was very apprehensive putting these on here as you guys on this thread make some totally amazing clothing!!  I bow down to ALL of you!


----------



## kbarrett

hebbynan said:
			
		

> I lurk here all the time, so I thought it's time to share.  Just finished our MNSSHP costumes.  The boys are going as "wonderland playing cards" and I'm going in a Queen of Hearts Apron.  All came out much better than anticipated.  I'm very happy!!  Sorry I couldn't get the pictures upright.  Stupid Photobucket!! Grrr
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mike-22-14/media/PlayingCards.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mike-22-14/media/QueenArpon.jpg.html



Okay I bow down to you!!!! Love your costumes so fab, we did Alice in Wonderland last October, but I only made Hubby's mad hatter tee and DS' Caterpillar costume, the cards are so original!


----------



## familyabgar

hebbynan said:


> I lurk here all the time, so I thought it's time to share.  Just finished our MNSSHP costumes.  The boys are going as "wonderland playing cards" and I'm going in a Queen of Hearts Apron.  All came out much better than anticipated.  I'm very happy!!  Sorry I couldn't get the pictures upright.  Stupid Photobucket!! Grrr



Great idea!  Turned out awesome.


----------



## familyabgar

I'm still trucking along!  I just love the Simply Sweet pattern.  I made a short dress/top for DD to wear to a carnival-themed birthday party this weekend.  I walked past the fabric in Hobby Lobby and just could.not.resist.

The color in this first photo is a little washed out-sorry about that.  



The ruffle-elastic sleeves were a first for me.

Here's a photo with DD.  You can't tell but those are Cinderella sunglasses that she loves!  (found at CVS, they had other princess ones, too).




Here is an embellished shirt and pair of ruffle pants.  The pants are big and were my first try--I just used another pair of pants for the pattern as opposed to a "real" pattern.  I'm not thrilled with them, but they work!  I don't have the patience to undo it all and make smaller. 




Next on my list is going to be a reversible A-line dress (Scientific Seamstress) with lightweight corduroy and flannel fabrics.  I've got heavier duty needles to switch in!


----------



## chimilady

nannye said:


> We are back, the trip didn't go as well as planned.... 2 outfits did not get worn, oh well, we had too many, a grumpy girl, a hospital visit, a lost photopass voucher, some wasted days blah blah blah, but lots of comments on her outfits! we were stopped by a Dis member at HS. She told me her Scnreen name and now I forget  Loads of comments on her fab 5 dress, treats and Mary Poppins! Will post pics eventually.
> 
> Is there a pattern for an ironing board cover?
> Thanks
> Erin



I ran into you on Main Street one night at MK.  I can't remember if I told you my screen name or not, but I asolutely loved that treats dress.  You daughter looked ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Mom2kmta

familyabgar said:


> I'm still trucking along!  I just love the Simply Sweet pattern.  I made a short dress/top for DD to wear to a carnival-themed birthday party this weekend.  I walked past the fabric in Hobby Lobby and just could.not.resist.
> 
> The color in this first photo is a little washed out-sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> The ruffle-elastic sleeves were a first for me.
> 
> Here's a photo with DD.  You can't tell but those are Cinderella sunglasses that she loves!  (found at CVS, they had other princess ones, too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an embellished shirt and pair of ruffle pants.  The pants are big and were my first try--I just used another pair of pants for the pattern as opposed to a "real" pattern.  I'm not thrilled with them, but they work!  I don't have the patience to undo it all and make smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on my list is going to be a reversible A-line dress (Scientific Seamstress) with lightweight corduroy and flannel fabrics.  I've got heavier duty needles to switch in!



Great job! She is too fabulous with those shades!


I really want to thank all of you who have suggested Youcanmakethis.com! I have never made a dress before and was too scared to attempt it but after seeing all of your beautiful creations I finally bit the bullet and ordered one. The pattern was so straightforward even I could follow it! Here's a picture of my daughter and niece. The dresses aren't perfect but all and all I'm pretty 
happy with them. Thank you guys so much! 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PurpleEars

hebbynan said:


> PurpleEars, sewdisney and sewmess - THANK YOU so much for making me feel welcome.  I was very apprehensive putting these on here as you guys on this thread make some totally amazing clothing!!  I bow down to ALL of you!



I hope you will come by and show your work more often! Don't sell yourself short - you did a great job on the costumes!



familyabgar said:


> I'm still trucking along!  I just love the Simply Sweet pattern.  I made a short dress/top for DD to wear to a carnival-themed birthday party this weekend.  I walked past the fabric in Hobby Lobby and just could.not.resist.
> 
> Here's a photo with DD.  You can't tell but those are Cinderella sunglasses that she loves!  (found at CVS, they had other princess ones, too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an embellished shirt and pair of ruffle pants.  The pants are big and were my first try--I just used another pair of pants for the pattern as opposed to a "real" pattern.  I'm not thrilled with them, but they work!  I don't have the patience to undo it all and make smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on my list is going to be a reversible A-line dress (Scientific Seamstress) with lightweight corduroy and flannel fabrics.  I've got heavier duty needles to switch in!



Great job on the Simply Sweet. I have yet to make one  The shirt and pants set was cute. I am sure she will grow into the pants soon enough anyway  I look forward to seeing pictures of the A-line dress!

And since it has been a while since I shared my projects...

A jacket I modified from a sweatshirt:





A pair of pillowcases I made for a Give:





A dress for my first cousin once removed (my cousin's DD):





And finally, a quilt for my niece:




Close up of the quilting:





Thanks for looking!


----------



## familyabgar

PurpleEars said:
			
		

> I hope you will come by and show your work more often! Don't sell yourself short - you did a great job on the costumes!
> 
> Great job on the Simply Sweet. I have yet to make one  The shirt and pants set was cute. I am sure she will grow into the pants soon enough anyway  I look forward to seeing pictures of the A-line dress!
> 
> And since it has been a while since I shared my projects...
> 
> A jacket I modified from a sweatshirt:
> 
> A pair of pillowcases I made for a Give:
> 
> A dress for my first cousin once removed (my cousin's DD):
> 
> And finally, a quilt for my niece:
> 
> Close up of the quilting:
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Thanks!  

I've never a sweatshirt made into a jacket before.  How neat!  Great projects.


----------



## hebbynan

PurpleEars said:


> I hope you will come by and show your work more often! Don't sell yourself short - you did a great job on the costumes!
> 
> A jacket I modified from a sweatshirt:



Thanks!! BTW...I am in love with this jacket!! The embroidery is adorable and I never would've thought to make a jacket from a sweatshirt.  Cool!


----------



## darnheather

We were supposed to be leaving for the World this Friday.  Good thing we're not because I've only just finished Izzy's second outfit! 

Ariel Feliz


 



Start of Christmas present sewing.  Bitty Baby outfits.


----------



## PurpleEars

Mom2kmta said:


> I really want to thank all of you who have suggested Youcanmakethis.com! I have never made a dress before and was too scared to attempt it but after seeing all of your beautiful creations I finally bit the bullet and ordered one. The pattern was so straightforward even I could follow it! Here's a picture of my daughter and niece. The dresses aren't perfect but all and all I'm pretty
> happy with them. Thank you guys so much!



The models look adorable! It looks like they liked their dresses!



familyabgar said:


> I've never a sweatshirt made into a jacket before.  How neat!  Great projects.





hebbynan said:


> Thanks!! BTW...I am in love with this jacket!! The embroidery is adorable and I never would've thought to make a jacket from a sweatshirt.  Cool!



Thanks. I had to modify the sweatshirt because it was too long for me. It started out as a men's hoodie (because I can't find a women's sweatshirt with sufficiently long sleeves). I just cut out the hood and modified it as I went. I am pretty happy with how it turned out.



darnheather said:


> We were supposed to be leaving for the World this Friday.  Good thing we're not because I've only just finished Izzy's second outfit!
> 
> Ariel Feliz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start of Christmas present sewing.  Bitty Baby outfits.



Looks like you have been busy! The Feliz looks beautiful! You are way ahead of me, I haven't even started to think about Christmas gifts yet.


----------



## sewmess

Mom2kmta said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



They are so cute!!!  and the dresses look fabulous too.



PurpleEars said:


> A jacket I modified from a sweatshirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a quilt for my niece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Love that jacket!  And Sunbonnet girls are very special in my family.  One of my mom's aunts made a sunbonnet girl quilt for her when she was a baby (79 years ago) and mom used it for all  of her girls.  I remember it from when I was little. 

And I actually made stuff!!  well, actually I've been making things, I just finally have a picture to post.  

I was in a swap and made a couple of versions of zipper pouches.  I'm pretty pleased with the Jack applique, and I'm getting very comfortable with zippers.
The other pouch was made with a Spoonflower swatch.  Expensive but worth it.




zipper pouches


----------



## anniescupboards

Hello!!

I just read a bunch of your past posts here and love it!

I too sew. i made a post on another section and told me to come here to see you all. So here I am.

hi!

Little background on me. I am married to my High School Sweetheart and have 2 kids. (ages 18 and 23) I live in Florida.






 I made this last year. I wear it often.





I am wearing this to Disney in November.









Purse to match!


I make a variety of things. Not just clothing. I LOVEEEee to sew. Anything from Barbies clothing to making rag dolls.​


----------



## familyabgar

anniescupboards said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I just read a bunch of your past posts here and love it!
> 
> I too sew. i made a post on another section and told me to come here to see you all. So here I am.
> 
> hi!
> 
> Little background on me. I am married to my High School Sweetheart and have 2 kids. (ages 18 and 23) I live in Florida.
> 
> 
> I make a variety of things. Not just clothing. I LOVEEEee to sew. Anything from Barbies clothing to making rag dolls.​




Welcome!  Love your stuff!  Just realized I started posting without a proper introduction!


I'm also married to my high school sweetheart and have 2 yr old DD.  I starting sewing to make her boutique-looking clothing without spending $40+ per dress!  So far I've been pretty successful in my projects.  Thanks to everyone for welcoming me in past posts despite my lack of "hello!" first.


----------



## scrap_heaven

PurpleEars said:


> A jacket I modified from a sweatshirt:



Thanks for sharing, I have that sitting on a bench applique and wanted to put it on a sweatshirt.  I love this idea!!


----------



## scrap_heaven

13 days until my trip and I am starting to feel a little like I am coming apart at the seams.

So instead of making an official to do list which was completely depressing me I have decided to take each project as I go and hope I get things done.

This is the 1st completed project towels for each of us to use on the trip.


----------



## Mel0215

anniescupboards said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I just read a bunch of your past posts here and love it!
> 
> I too sew. i made a post on another section and told me to come here to see you all. So here I am.
> 
> hi!
> 
> I made this last year. I wear it often.
> 
> I am wearing this to Disney in November.
> 
> Purse to match!
> .




Awesome purse and dress. Are they from a sheet set? I think I still have mine (well a pillowcase and a sheet). I never thought to turn it into something to wear now! Great idea


----------



## PurpleEars

sewmess said:


> Love that jacket!  And Sunbonnet girls are very special in my family.  One of my mom's aunts made a sunbonnet girl quilt for her when she was a baby (79 years ago) and mom used it for all  of her girls.  I remember it from when I was little.
> 
> And I actually made stuff!!  well, actually I've been making things, I just finally have a picture to post.
> 
> I was in a swap and made a couple of versions of zipper pouches.  I'm pretty pleased with the Jack applique, and I'm getting very comfortable with zippers.
> The other pouch was made with a Spoonflower swatch.  Expensive but worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper pouches



Thanks! My grandmother-in-law used to make quilts (by hand!) and one of her favourite ones is the Sunbonnet Sue quilt. I always liked how they looked so I decided to do one for my niece. Your applique looks great! The pouch is nice too. Great job!



anniescupboards said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I just read a bunch of your past posts here and love it!
> 
> I too sew. i made a post on another section and told me to come here to see you all. So here I am.
> 
> hi!
> 
> Little background on me. I am married to my High School Sweetheart and have 2 kids. (ages 18 and 23) I live in Florida.
> 
> 
> I make a variety of things. Not just clothing. I LOVEEEee to sew. Anything from Barbies clothing to making rag dolls.​



Welcome! Your outfits and the purse look great! We like seeing pictures here so please come by and share pictures of your sewing projects, even if they are not Disney related!



familyabgar said:


> I'm also married to my high school sweetheart and have 2 yr old DD.  I starting sewing to make her boutique-looking clothing without spending $40+ per dress!  So far I've been pretty successful in my projects.  Thanks to everyone for welcoming me in past posts despite my lack of "hello!" first.



Your projects all looked great. I can't see myself spending that kind of money for dresses either!



scrap_heaven said:


> Thanks for sharing, I have that sitting on a bench applique and wanted to put it on a sweatshirt.  I love this idea!!



Thanks. I knew I wanted to do something with that applique and the idea came to me in the middle of the night one night. I am very pleased with how it turned out.



scrap_heaven said:


> 13 days until my trip and I am starting to feel a little like I am coming apart at the seams.
> 
> So instead of making an official to do list which was completely depressing me I have decided to take each project as I go and hope I get things done.
> 
> This is the 1st completed project towels for each of us to use on the trip.



I am sure your family will appreciate the trip even if there are fewer special touches than you would have liked. The towels look fun! I hope it will be warm enough to swim when you are there!


----------



## ABCastillo

scrap_heaven said:


> 13 days until my trip and I am starting to feel a little like I am coming apart at the seams.
> 
> So instead of making an official to do list which was completely depressing me I have decided to take each project as I go and hope I get things done.
> 
> This is the 1st completed project towels for each of us to use on the trip.



These are awesome! Great job


----------



## babynala

squirrel said:


> I managed to do one last dress a pillowcase dress with a Cars print.  Sorry no photo.
> 
> That makes 14 dresses, 2 tops and a FE.  Now I'm done.  Time for the trip to begin.


Phew, that is lots of sewing.  Hope you give us an update on your trip when you get back.



hebbynan said:


> I lurk here all the time, so I thought it's time to share.  Just finished our MNSSHP costumes.  The boys are going as "wonderland playing cards" and I'm going in a Queen of Hearts Apron.  All came out much better than anticipated.  I'm very happy!!  Sorry I couldn't get the pictures upright.  Stupid Photobucket!! Grrr


That is a great idea.  I love all the cards and the apron.  



familyabgar said:


> I'm still trucking along!  I just love the Simply Sweet pattern.  I made a short dress/top for DD to wear to a carnival-themed birthday party this weekend.  I walked past the fabric in Hobby Lobby and just could.not.resist.
> 
> The color in this first photo is a little washed out-sorry about that.
> The ruffle-elastic sleeves were a first for me.
> 
> Here's a photo with DD.  You can't tell but those are Cinderella sunglasses that she loves!  (found at CVS, they had other princess ones, too).
> 
> Here is an embellished shirt and pair of ruffle pants.  The pants are big and were my first try--I just used another pair of pants for the pattern as opposed to a "real" pattern.  I'm not thrilled with them, but they work!  I don't have the patience to undo it all and make smaller.
> 
> Next on my list is going to be a reversible A-line dress (Scientific Seamstress) with lightweight corduroy and flannel fabrics.  I've got heavier duty needles to switch in!


That dress is adorable and the fabric is a perfect fit for the circus theme party.  I really love the top  you did with the ruffles, super cute.  Sorry the pants don't fit so well, can you just roll up the waist or resew the ruffle / leg seam to make them a bit shorter.



chimilady said:


> I ran into you on Main Street one night at MK.  I can't remember if I told you my screen name or not, but I asolutely loved that treats dress.  You daughter looked ADORABLE!!!


Cool that you got to meet Erin and V.  Actually Erin is V's nanny.  Her and her mom made all of V's outfits for their trip.  



Mom2kmta said:


> I really want to thank all of you who have suggested Youcanmakethis.com! I have never made a dress before and was too scared to attempt it but after seeing all of your beautiful creations I finally bit the bullet and ordered one. The pattern was so straightforward even I could follow it! Here's a picture of my daughter and niece. The dresses aren't perfect but all and all I'm pretty
> happy with them. Thank you guys so much!


Love those dresses.  The colors are wonderful and you did a great job.  Which pattern did you use.  (Great picture too)



PurpleEars said:


> And since it has been a while since I shared my projects...
> 
> And finally, a quilt for my niece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


The jacket looks wonderful.  Did you put those two designs together on your computer?  Love that little dress you made.  The quilt is just amazing.  Such a sweet story about your grandmother.  What a nice sentiment for your niece. Did you do the quilting on your embroidery machine.   



darnheather said:


> We were supposed to be leaving for the World this Friday.  Good thing we're not because I've only just finished Izzy's second outfit!


The Ariel feliz is adorable.  The Bitty Baby clothes are so cute.  Can't believe you have already started on christmas gifts.  



sewmess said:


> I was in a swap and made a couple of versions of zipper pouches.  I'm pretty pleased with the Jack applique, and I'm getting very comfortable with zippers.
> The other pouch was made with a Spoonflower swatch.  Expensive but worth it.


LOVE these pouches.  

Anniescupboards - lost your quote.  But wanted to say Welcome! Your dress is awesome (and so is the purse).  Really that dress is so cute.  Did you make that dress you are wearing in the other picture?  Barbie clothes????? are you crazy???  Just kidding but that must be soooo tricky because they are so small.  Hope you share some of the other things you have made/make.  



scrap_heaven said:


> 13 days until my trip and I am starting to feel a little like I am coming apart at the seams.
> 
> So instead of making an official to do list which was completely depressing me I have decided to take each project as I go and hope I get things done.
> 
> This is the 1st completed project towels for each of us to use on the trip.


I like your plan.  I have a similar feeling.  So much waiting and then I just run out of time.  Too many ideas....The towels came out really nice and you will get lots of use out of them after you get home too.  

I have nothing to share but I have been doing a bit of sewing.  I made a skirt for my DD but I'm not feeling it.    I need to finish it up so I can take some pictures.


----------



## LittleBlueFlower

scrap_heaven said:


> Thanks for sharing, I have that sitting on a bench applique and wanted to put it on a sweatshirt.  I love this idea!!






I'm mainly a lurker, but I'm working on a few small projects from inspiration here, so I just wanted to thank  you all for posting your pictures and providing inspiration to someone like me just learning to sew!!

  If you don't mind my asking, where is that applique from? It is just too cute!!


----------



## sewdisney

LittleBlueFlower said:


> I'm mainly a lurker, but I'm working on a few small projects from inspiration here, so I just wanted to thank  you all for posting your pictures and providing inspiration to someone like me just learning to sew!!
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, where is that applique from? It is just too cute!!



I would love to learn where the applique is from too.  Would you mind sharing?


----------



## NiniMorris

Sitting here at 77 days and some change.  I have a ton of stuff to do, but outside forces are keeping me from doing what I really want to do...sew.

There are 7 of us going for 10 days.  One shirt a day makes it 70 shirts.  Two shirts a day makes my head spin!  I have finished a total of maybe 12...

I am halfway started with a studio remodel...or maybe it is just a revamp (although some could argue it is just a clean up!)  This project has already gone over the time allowed for it.  By today I should have been arguing with my husband (well, after 36 years it really isn't an argument, more like a convince him) that I really do need to buy another Expedit from Ikea.  I should have had the 200 extra boards filled with fabric so I could prove to him that I really did need it.  I should have already sorted my applique fabric into colors and be looking for the containers to put them in.  But as it is I haven't even managed to get back to the studio since Saturday.  I have three ginormous garbage bags brought up for them to haul it away today.

Since I am waiting on outside forces to give me a date for an important meeting, I can't really make any plans.

Sooooo I really need to find my mojo...I thought I would surely find it when I got  some cleaning done...nope...

So I guess someone needs to kick me in the rear!  Please....kick me!


Nini


----------



## scrap_heaven

Kids carryons are ready to be filled yay! I got these great backpacks at Children's place originally $30 (canadian) for $7.50 added a patch and their names now they are super cute carryon bags for our flight


----------



## goteamwood

I have a lot of catching up to do, and will, but for now I am dropping by to tell you all that Joann fabrics has FIVE new Disney Villains fabrics. I know Joann's fabric quality is dubious, but hey, VILLAINS! I already had a skirt planned for myself for halloween and am now rethinking that. I mean, holy cow. So here they are, I saw them yesterday, I know they were not there last week. (they also have some new mickey felt with fuzzy (not its technical name) that is red and black and I have NO idea what you would use it for.)











(please excuse the terrible camera phone pics, my kids were ransacking the aisle while I was trying to check these out.


----------



## sewmess

scrap_heaven said:


> Kids carryons are ready to be filled yay! I got these great backpacks at Children's place originally $30 (canadian) for $7.50 added a patch and their names now they are super cute carryon bags for our flight



Awesome!!! and the kid's should be able to get a bunch of use (besides just carry ons)  and a good deal is always awesome.



goteamwood said:


> I have a lot of catching up to do, and will, but for now I am dropping by to tell you all that Joann fabrics has FIVE new Disney Villains fabrics. I know Joann's fabric quality is dubious, but hey, VILLAINS! I already had a skirt planned for myself for halloween and am now rethinking that. I mean, holy cow. So here they are, I saw them yesterday, I know they were not there last week. (they also have some new mickey felt with fuzzy (not its technical name) that is red and black and I have NO idea what you would use it for.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the terrible camera phone pics, my kids were ransacking the aisle while I was trying to check these out.



Aakkk!  - I have literally a week left before we go and you show me this!?!?  


And I completely forgot to grab quotes, but Hi! to everyone new! (that Little Mermaid outfit is great! - I have a Clone Wars sheet hanging around and was planning on making a skirt.  I may have to make a matching bag now.  )


----------



## amandamorgan65

You ladies are so talented! I only wish I could do any of these projects.


----------



## DMGeurts

Hi Everyone...  Sorry I didn't have time to go back very far to grab quotes...  I sure hope I didn't miss anyone...



familyabgar said:


> I'm still trucking along!  I just love the Simply Sweet pattern.  I made a short dress/top for DD to wear to a carnival-themed birthday party this weekend.  I walked past the fabric in Hobby Lobby and just could.not.resist.
> 
> The color in this first photo is a little washed out-sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> The ruffle-elastic sleeves were a first for me.
> 
> Here's a photo with DD.  You can't tell but those are Cinderella sunglasses that she loves!  (found at CVS, they had other princess ones, too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an embellished shirt and pair of ruffle pants.  The pants are big and were my first try--I just used another pair of pants for the pattern as opposed to a "real" pattern.  I'm not thrilled with them, but they work!  I don't have the patience to undo it all and make smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on my list is going to be a reversible A-line dress (Scientific Seamstress) with lightweight corduroy and flannel fabrics.  I've got heavier duty needles to switch in!



You did great with these!!!  And great job making your own pattern - I started out much the same way...  I was too much of a tightwad to go buy a pattern, so I just started drafting my own.    And your dd is just precious!



Mom2kmta said:


> Great job! She is too fabulous with those shades!
> 
> 
> I really want to thank all of you who have suggested Youcanmakethis.com! I have never made a dress before and was too scared to attempt it but after seeing all of your beautiful creations I finally bit the bullet and ordered one. The pattern was so straightforward even I could follow it! Here's a picture of my daughter and niece. The dresses aren't perfect but all and all I'm pretty
> happy with them. Thank you guys so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



These turned out fantastic!!!  And they look like they love them too!



PurpleEars said:


> I hope you will come by and show your work more often! Don't sell yourself short - you did a great job on the costumes!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the Simply Sweet. I have yet to make one  The shirt and pants set was cute. I am sure she will grow into the pants soon enough anyway  I look forward to seeing pictures of the A-line dress!
> 
> And since it has been a while since I shared my projects...
> 
> A jacket I modified from a sweatshirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of pillowcases I made for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for my first cousin once removed (my cousin's DD):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a quilt for my niece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the quilting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love everything Flora - but I really love how creative you were with that sweatshirt - BRILLIANT idea!  Also - your quilting - magnificant!!!  Is that free motion quilting?



darnheather said:


> We were supposed to be leaving for the World this Friday.  Good thing we're not because I've only just finished Izzy's second outfit!
> 
> Ariel Feliz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start of Christmas present sewing.  Bitty Baby outfits.



Super cute!!!  So, when are you leaving then?  Do you have a lot left to make?



sewmess said:


> They are so cute!!!  and the dresses look fabulous too.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that jacket!  And Sunbonnet girls are very special in my family.  One of my mom's aunts made a sunbonnet girl quilt for her when she was a baby (79 years ago) and mom used it for all  of her girls.  I remember it from when I was little.
> 
> And I actually made stuff!!  well, actually I've been making things, I just finally have a picture to post.
> 
> I was in a swap and made a couple of versions of zipper pouches.  I'm pretty pleased with the Jack applique, and I'm getting very comfortable with zippers.
> The other pouch was made with a Spoonflower swatch.  Expensive but worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper pouches



This is really awesome Ruth...  I think we need a bigger picture though - I love the fabrics and that Jack applique ROCKS!  Are either of these for you?



anniescupboards said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I just read a bunch of your past posts here and love it!
> 
> I too sew. i made a post on another section and told me to come here to see you all. So here I am.
> 
> hi!
> 
> Little background on me. I am married to my High School Sweetheart and have 2 kids. (ages 18 and 23) I live in Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this last year. I wear it often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wearing this to Disney in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purse to match!
> 
> 
> I make a variety of things. Not just clothing. I LOVEEEee to sew. Anything from Barbies clothing to making rag dolls.​



Your items are just fabulous!!!  I just love the vintage look and feel you have going on...  And the fabrics you used are spectacular!!!  Great job!  I hope you have a wonderful trip!



scrap_heaven said:


> 13 days until my trip and I am starting to feel a little like I am coming apart at the seams.
> 
> So instead of making an official to do list which was completely depressing me I have decided to take each project as I go and hope I get things done.
> 
> This is the 1st completed project towels for each of us to use on the trip.



These are great!!!  I seriously debated on bringing our own towels last time - they would have been nice to have.



scrap_heaven said:


> Kids carryons are ready to be filled yay! I got these great backpacks at Children's place originally $30 (canadian) for $7.50 added a patch and their names now they are super cute carryon bags for our flight



Super cool!!!



goteamwood said:


> I have a lot of catching up to do, and will, but for now I am dropping by to tell you all that Joann fabrics has FIVE new Disney Villains fabrics. I know Joann's fabric quality is dubious, but hey, VILLAINS! I already had a skirt planned for myself for halloween and am now rethinking that. I mean, holy cow. So here they are, I saw them yesterday, I know they were not there last week. (they also have some new mickey felt with fuzzy (not its technical name) that is red and black and I have NO idea what you would use it for.)
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7287/9735904522_e313cea55e_n.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> 
> (please excuse the terrible camera phone pics, my kids were ransacking the aisle while I was trying to check these out.



I saw these today!!!  I did not get all of them, because I didn't like all of them...  but I did get two because they really spoke to me...  Not to mention a few other seasonal goodies that I couldn't pass up.  

I don't have anything of my own to post...  So, I am just saying hi.  

D~


----------



## goteamwood

sewmess said:


> Aakkk!  - I have literally a week left before we go and you show me this!?!?


I have about 6 weeks and felt the same way! 




Mom2kmta said:


> Great job! She is too fabulous with those shades!
> 
> 
> I really want to thank all of you who have suggested Youcanmakethis.com! I have never made a dress before and was too scared to attempt it but after seeing all of your beautiful creations I finally bit the bullet and ordered one. The pattern was so straightforward even I could follow it! Here's a picture of my daughter and niece. The dresses aren't perfect but all and all I'm pretty
> happy with them. Thank you guys so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Youcanmakethis is great. Of course I have way more patterns now than I probably need... Your dresses are adorable. Well done.



anniescupboards said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I just read a bunch of your past posts here and love it!
> 
> I too sew. i made a post on another section and told me to come here to see you all. So here I am.
> 
> hi!
> 
> Little background on me. I am married to my High School Sweetheart and have 2 kids. (ages 18 and 23) I live in Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this last year. I wear it often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wearing this to Disney in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purse to match!
> 
> 
> I make a variety of things. Not just clothing. I LOVEEEee to sew. Anything from Barbies clothing to making rag dolls.​


Love the dresses. I am branching out and making myself some clothing, not just t-shirts, for this trip, I am excited.



scrap_heaven said:


> 13 days until my trip and I am starting to feel a little like I am coming apart at the seams.
> 
> So instead of making an official to do list which was completely depressing me I have decided to take each project as I go and hope I get things done.
> 
> This is the 1st completed project towels for each of us to use on the trip.


Love the towels. I keep looking at my to-do list and my head is spinning too and then I just think hey we can wear last years clothing, but what fun is that??



NiniMorris said:


> Sitting here at 77 days and some change.  I have a ton of stuff to do, but outside forces are keeping me from doing what I really want to do...sew.
> 
> There are 7 of us going for 10 days.  One shirt a day makes it 70 shirts.  Two shirts a day makes my head spin!  I have finished a total of maybe 12...
> 
> I am halfway started with a studio remodel...or maybe it is just a revamp (although some could argue it is just a clean up!)  This project has already gone over the time allowed for it.  By today I should have been arguing with my husband (well, after 36 years it really isn't an argument, more like a convince him) that I really do need to buy another Expedit from Ikea.  I should have had the 200 extra boards filled with fabric so I could prove to him that I really did need it.  I should have already sorted my applique fabric into colors and be looking for the containers to put them in.  But as it is I haven't even managed to get back to the studio since Saturday.  I have three ginormous garbage bags brought up for them to haul it away today.
> 
> Since I am waiting on outside forces to give me a date for an important meeting, I can't really make any plans.
> 
> Sooooo I really need to find my mojo...I thought I would surely find it when I got  some cleaning done...nope...
> 
> So I guess someone needs to kick me in the rear!  Please....kick me!
> 
> 
> Nini


I have two expedit-like shelves from Ikea, they are the same style w/ square shelves 2x4 cubbies, but were like 1/2 the price of the expedits. Ikea's bins don't fit in them though, which is annoying. I am constantly overwhlemed w/ fabric and scraps and I feel like I will never be on top of it.



scrap_heaven said:


> Kids carryons are ready to be filled yay! I got these great backpacks at Children's place originally $30 (canadian) for $7.50 added a patch and their names now they are super cute carryon bags for our flight


Love those backpacks. I just hit up children's place clearance too and got a couple plaid shirts to add farmer chip and dale to for our Garden Grill dinner.

I did finish something for our trip today! My kids have completely rejected napping, though one kid has fallen asleep on the couch by dinner time twice in the past week so I hope they realize the error of their ways and just nap already! 
These are the outfits I have planned for Epcot for my boys, I love the Nemo characters, and went back and forth as to what to do for Epcot, since nemo is such a small part, but ultimately decided they would be cute. I used the Funktional Threads Jackson raglan and did the Nemo/squirt applique MONTHS ago when my new machine was new (and working!) and then the machine broke... Generous and amazing Flora offered to jump in an help out with the larger hoop projects. This one I really wanted to match the one I already finished so I sent it to Canada, and she did an awesome job (as well as a t-shirt for my husband that benefitted from the larger hoop.) on the Mine, Mine, Mine Seagulls.













I'll be honest, I love the applqiues and the colors but I guess I still love the style of the bowling shirt/collared shirts, these I am sort of not in love with. I think they are cute and my boys like them though, so I suppose it doesn't much matter.


----------



## PurpleEars

babynala said:


> The jacket looks wonderful.  Did you put those two designs together on your computer?  Love that little dress you made.  The quilt is just amazing.  Such a sweet story about your grandmother.  What a nice sentiment for your niece. Did you do the quilting on your embroidery machine.
> 
> I have nothing to share but I have been doing a bit of sewing.  I made a skirt for my DD but I'm not feeling it.    I need to finish it up so I can take some pictures.



Thanks. I actually just combined the castle and the bench on Mr. Genie the embroidery machine. I think my niece will have to thank "Aunt Nancy" who is my co-worker. Nancy is the one who talked me into make a quilt for her, since her older sister and brother both have a "special quilt." Yes I cheated and used the embroidery machine for the quilting.

Sending you sewing mojo to finish the skirt!



LittleBlueFlower said:


> I'm mainly a lurker, but I'm working on a few small projects from inspiration here, so I just wanted to thank  you all for posting your pictures and providing inspiration to someone like me just learning to sew!!
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, where is that applique from? It is just too cute!!



Welcome! Please share the pictures of your projects when you get them done! I am sure you do a great job!

The castle with fireworks applique came from Frou Frou by HeatherSue and the Mickey and Minnie on the bench applique came from MissKenzieMac.



NiniMorris said:


> Sitting here at 77 days and some change.  I have a ton of stuff to do, but outside forces are keeping me from doing what I really want to do...sew.
> 
> There are 7 of us going for 10 days.  One shirt a day makes it 70 shirts.  Two shirts a day makes my head spin!  I have finished a total of maybe 12...
> 
> I am halfway started with a studio remodel...or maybe it is just a revamp (although some could argue it is just a clean up!)  This project has already gone over the time allowed for it.  By today I should have been arguing with my husband (well, after 36 years it really isn't an argument, more like a convince him) that I really do need to buy another Expedit from Ikea.  I should have had the 200 extra boards filled with fabric so I could prove to him that I really did need it.  I should have already sorted my applique fabric into colors and be looking for the containers to put them in.  But as it is I haven't even managed to get back to the studio since Saturday.  I have three ginormous garbage bags brought up for them to haul it away today.
> 
> Since I am waiting on outside forces to give me a date for an important meeting, I can't really make any plans.
> 
> Sooooo I really need to find my mojo...I thought I would surely find it when I got  some cleaning done...nope...
> 
> So I guess someone needs to kick me in the rear!  Please....kick me!
> 
> 
> Nini



Would this be an incentive for you - you can show off your handiwork to a kindred sewer when we meet up in December? 



scrap_heaven said:


> Kids carryons are ready to be filled yay! I got these great backpacks at Children's place originally $30 (canadian) for $7.50 added a patch and their names now they are super cute carryon bags for our flight



Cool! I am sure the kids are super excited about having these backpacks!



goteamwood said:


> I have a lot of catching up to do, and will, but for now I am dropping by to tell you all that Joann fabrics has FIVE new Disney Villains fabrics. I know Joann's fabric quality is dubious, but hey, VILLAINS! I already had a skirt planned for myself for halloween and am now rethinking that. I mean, holy cow. So here they are, I saw them yesterday, I know they were not there last week. (they also have some new mickey felt with fuzzy (not its technical name) that is red and black and I have NO idea what you would use it for.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the terrible camera phone pics, my kids were ransacking the aisle while I was trying to check these out.



Again, my wallet is thankful that I can't go to Joann's without at least a 5-hour drive. 



amandamorgan65 said:


> You ladies are so talented! I only wish I could do any of these projects.



Welcome! You never know until you try. Many of us started here with minimal sewing experience (other than from Home Ec) and everyone was making beautiful things in no time. I hope you will give it a try!



DMGeurts said:


> I love everything Flora - but I really love how creative you were with that sweatshirt - BRILLIANT idea!  Also - your quilting - magnificant!!!  Is that free motion quilting?
> 
> D~



Thanks D~. I cheated and used Mr. Genie for the quilting  I had good intention to do free motion quilting on my regular sewing machine but I could not find the foot for it. I am sure it is around somewhere though. Besides, I have at least 3 more quilts I want to finish between now and November, so I am sure I will still get to do some free motion quilting.



goteamwood said:


> Love the dresses. I am branching out and making myself some clothing, not just t-shirts, for this trip, I am excited.
> 
> I did finish something for our trip today! My kids have completely rejected napping, though one kid has fallen asleep on the couch by dinner time twice in the past week so I hope they realize the error of their ways and just nap already!
> These are the outfits I have planned for Epcot for my boys, I love the Nemo characters, and went back and forth as to what to do for Epcot, since nemo is such a small part, but ultimately decided they would be cute. I used the Funktional Threads Jackson raglan and did the Nemo/squirt applique MONTHS ago when my new machine was new (and working!) and then the machine broke... Generous and amazing Flora offered to jump in an help out with the larger hoop projects. This one I really wanted to match the one I already finished so I sent it to Canada, and she did an awesome job (as well as a t-shirt for my husband that benefitted from the larger hoop.) on the Mine, Mine, Mine Seagulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest, I love the applqiues and the colors but I guess I still love the style of the bowling shirt/collared shirts, these I am sort of not in love with. I think they are cute and my boys like them though, so I suppose it doesn't much matter.



I am glad that you are making something for yourself for the trip! The shirts look great together! I am thrilled that it worked out so nicely for you. I agree that I like the collared shirt look better too. You can tell the boys that the appliques have travelled a long distance each way - even further than from home to Florida!


----------



## sewdisney

PurpleEars said:


> I hope you will come by and show your work more often! Don't sell yourself short - you did a great job on the costumes!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the Simply Sweet. I have yet to make one  The shirt and pants set was cute. I am sure she will grow into the pants soon enough anyway  I look forward to seeing pictures of the A-line dress!
> 
> And since it has been a while since I shared my projects...
> 
> A jacket I modified from a sweatshirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of pillowcases I made for a Give:



That sweatshirt/jacket is so cool!  Thanks for letting me know where you got the designs.

The pillowcases are so nice.  Whoever is getting them is very lucky.


----------



## sewdisney

scrap_heaven said:


> 13 days until my trip and I am starting to feel a little like I am coming apart at the seams.
> 
> So instead of making an official to do list which was completely depressing me I have decided to take each project as I go and hope I get things done.
> 
> This is the 1st completed project towels for each of us to use on the trip.



It is 47 days until my trip and I am also coming apart at the seams.  I can only imagine how crazy you are right now!  I think I will be a total mess by the time my trip comes around.

I LOVE your towels.  I have always thought that towels take up too much room in my suitcase so although I would love to have my own towel, I must leave them at home


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> I have a lot of catching up to do, and will, but for now I am dropping by to tell you all that Joann fabrics has FIVE new Disney Villains fabrics. I know Joann's fabric quality is dubious, but hey, VILLAINS! I already had a skirt planned for myself for halloween and am now rethinking that. I mean, holy cow. So here they are, I saw them yesterday, I know they were not there last week. (they also have some new mickey felt with fuzzy (not its technical name) that is red and black and I have NO idea what you would use it for.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the terrible camera phone pics, my kids were ransacking the aisle while I was trying to check these out.



I didn't see any of these when I was there the other day. I only found this one.





And these for $1


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:


> I didn't see any of these when I was there the other day. I only found this one.
> 
> http://s10.photobucket.com/user/pyrxtc/media/Sewing/null_zpsaf8c7154.jpg.html
> 
> And these for $1
> 
> http://s10.photobucket.com/user/pyrxtc/media/Sewing/null_zpse6b10423.jpg.html



Ooh the Christmas one is cute. I didn't see that one. But the Mickey Halloween they didn't have with the character stuff, the had it with seasonal so perhaps the Christmas Mickey is too. 
I'm wondering what I could make with the villain fabric. We have our breakfast at the castle the morning of Halloween so maybe villains are appropriate. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneychic2

NiniMorris said:


> Sitting here at 77 days and some change.  I have a ton of stuff to do, but outside forces are keeping me from doing what I really want to do...sew.
> 
> There are 7 of us going for 10 days.  One shirt a day makes it 70 shirts.  Two shirts a day makes my head spin!  I have finished a total of maybe 12...
> 
> I am halfway started with a studio remodel...or maybe it is just a revamp (although some could argue it is just a clean up!)  This project has already gone over the time allowed for it.  By today I should have been arguing with my husband (well, after 36 years it really isn't an argument, more like a convince him) that I really do need to buy another Expedit from Ikea.  I should have had the 200 extra boards filled with fabric so I could prove to him that I really did need it.  I should have already sorted my applique fabric into colors and be looking for the containers to put them in.  But as it is I haven't even managed to get back to the studio since Saturday.  I have three ginormous garbage bags brought up for them to haul it away today.
> 
> Since I am waiting on outside forces to give me a date for an important meeting, I can't really make any plans.
> 
> Sooooo I really need to find my mojo...I thought I would surely find it when I got  some cleaning done...nope...
> 
> So I guess someone needs to kick me in the rear!  Please....kick me!
> 
> 
> Nini



No kick in the pants from me, but lots of encouragement. I know you'll get lots done for the trip. And I remember seeing your studio and if I'm not mistaken, it is HUGE! So no small task to tackle, no matter what you call it!

On second thought, I'll kick your rear if you'll kick mine. I can't seem to stop buying embroidery designs!!! At 4 AM, I'm placing an order! They make it so easy. No infomercials for me when I can't sleep...just buying sprees on the internet. Help!!!



scrap_heaven said:


> Kids carryons are ready to be filled yay! I got these great backpacks at Children's place originally $30 (canadian) for $7.50 added a patch and their names now they are super cute carryon bags for our flight



These are so cute! What a great idea as well as a great bargain! You go girl!



harleykarolynmom said:


> I bought 2 cloth banners to see together to make a flag I don't know if it is better to use a small length stitch or long can someone please help
> Thank you



I agree with Flora a small length would probably be best. Good luck!



hebbynan said:


> I lurk here all the time, so I thought it's time to share.  Just finished our MNSSHP costumes.  The boys are going as "wonderland playing cards" and I'm going in a Queen of Hearts Apron.  All came out much better than anticipated.  I'm very happy!!  Sorry I couldn't get the pictures upright.  Stupid Photobucket!! Grrr



Great job on the costumes! We love MNSSHP!!! Have a great time.



familyabgar said:


> I'm still trucking along!  I just love the Simply Sweet pattern.  I made a short dress/top for DD to wear to a carnival-themed birthday party this weekend.  I walked past the fabric in Hobby Lobby and just could.not.resist.
> 
> Here's a photo with DD.  You can't tell but those are Cinderella sunglasses that she loves!  (found at CVS, they had other princess ones, too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an embellished shirt and pair of ruffle pants.  The pants are big and were my first try--I just used another pair of pants for the pattern as opposed to a "real" pattern.  I'm not thrilled with them, but they work!  I don't have the patience to undo it all and make smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on my list is going to be a reversible A-line dress (Scientific Seamstress) with lightweight corduroy and flannel fabrics.  I've got heavier duty needles to switch in!



Your little one is simply adorable! You did a wonderful job on the dress and the other outfit looks really cute. No need to redo the pants, they're fine. Next time you'll have a better handle on how the cut should go. You're doing great!



Mom2kmta said:


> Great job! She is too fabulous with those shades!
> 
> 
> I really want to thank all of you who have suggested Youcanmakethis.com! I have never made a dress before and was too scared to attempt it but after seeing all of your beautiful creations I finally bit the bullet and ordered one. The pattern was so straightforward even I could follow it! Here's a picture of my daughter and niece. The dresses aren't perfect but all and all I'm pretty
> happy with them. Thank you guys so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



What a couple of cuties! The dresses look beautiful. Nice job!



PurpleEars said:


> And since it has been a while since I shared my projects...
> 
> A jacket I modified from a sweatshirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of pillowcases I made for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for my first cousin once removed (my cousin's DD):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a quilt for my niece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the quilting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Everything is absolutely gorgeous, but I am IN LOVE with that jacket! What a smart thing to do and it's done beautifully! The pillow cases will be much appreciated I'm sure. I was not accepted into the facebook group, so I guess i've done my last Big Give, but I'm glad it's still alive and well! Thanks for continuing to pitch in that way. Those families are so deserving!



darnheather said:


> We were supposed to be leaving for the World this Friday.  Good thing we're not because I've only just finished Izzy's second outfit!
> 
> Ariel Feliz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start of Christmas present sewing.  Bitty Baby outfits.



May I ask why you are not going to Disney as planned? Are you going later this year? If that's too nosy, just ignore it.

Anyway, you have been one busy lady! Everything is beautifully done and starting on Christmas already??? You rock!



sewmess said:


> And I actually made stuff!!  well, actually I've been making things, I just finally have a picture to post.
> 
> I was in a swap and made a couple of versions of zipper pouches.  I'm pretty pleased with the Jack applique, and I'm getting very comfortable with zippers.
> The other pouch was made with a Spoonflower swatch.  Expensive but worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper pouches



Those are stinkin' cute!! Mo would love those, right? Great job!



anniescupboards said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I just read a bunch of your past posts here and love it!
> 
> I too sew. i made a post on another section and told me to come here to see you all. So here I am.
> 
> hi!
> 
> Little background on me. I am married to my High School Sweetheart and have 2 kids. (ages 18 and 23) I live in Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this last year. I wear it often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wearing this to Disney in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purse to match!
> 
> 
> I make a variety of things. Not just clothing. I LOVEEEee to sew. Anything from Barbies clothing to making rag dolls.​



Welcome!! Everything is lovely and so well done! If you love to sew, this is the place to be for sure. I'm so glad you joined us and thanks for sharing! Keep it coming.


----------



## Redwavess

Hi Disboutiquers!!

I lurk on this thread but don't post since I don't sew!!   I am amazed by the talent I see here!!! 

I know many of you are BIG GIVERS and I am so thankful for all you do for my wish child (Mallory the Rudolph lover) and all the other wish kids!! 

Thanks so much!!! 

Madeline


----------



## disneychic2

goteamwood said:


> did finish something for our trip today! My kids have completely rejected napping, though one kid has fallen asleep on the couch by dinner time twice in the past week so I hope they realize the error of their ways and just nap already!
> These are the outfits I have planned for Epcot for my boys, I love the Nemo characters, and went back and forth as to what to do for Epcot, since nemo is such a small part, but ultimately decided they would be cute. I used the Funktional Threads Jackson raglan and did the Nemo/squirt applique MONTHS ago when my new machine was new (and working!) and then the machine broke... Generous and amazing Flora offered to jump in an help out with the larger hoop projects. This one I really wanted to match the one I already finished so I sent it to Canada, and she did an awesome job (as well as a t-shirt for my husband that benefitted from the larger hoop.) on the Mine, Mine, Mine Seagulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest, I love the applqiues and the colors but I guess I still love the style of the bowling shirt/collared shirts, these I am sort of not in love with. I think they are cute and my boys like them though, so I suppose it doesn't much matter.



Your boys look cute in ANYTHING!! But these shirts are absolutely great and I'm so glad they love them. What a sweetie Flora is for helping you out.  

Your trip is right around the corner and I know you're probably equal parts excited and stressed with so much to do last minute. I know you'll get everything done b/c you do more with your day with 2 three year olds than I do in a week! As for naps, my DD has her kids who no longer nap have at least an hour, usually two of quiet time in their room. They can look at books or take a toy in with them, but they have to stay in the room. It works to at least get them some much needed down time (as well as giving her some time to get things done!). You would no doubt have to separate the twins for it to work for you. Good luck with all you have to do



pyrxtc said:


> I didn't see any of these when I was there the other day. I only found this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these for $1



Oh my gosh, I'm going to have to go to JoAnn's and get that Christmas fabric! I just love it! Thanks for enabling!! (I mean that sincerely.)

Here are some shirts I made for Dan and I to wear at Disney. We are probably going in February. The designs are all from Heather Sue. She's a genius!









And some things I'm working on for a shop that buys my stuff: The snow mittens are from Five Star Fonts (love her stuff!) and the fall item is from SWAK (I think?)





These next couple need ironed, but you get the idea. They have me doing envelope pillow cases and the ones I've done are selling very well for them, so they want to keep me busy.


----------



## sewmess

disneychic2 said:


> Here are some shirts I made for Dan and I to wear at Disney. We are probably going in February. The designs are all from Heather Sue. She's a genius!



I looove the "What happens st Disney Stays at Disney" shirt.  Priceless.

D~ not a single thing in that picture is for me.  I have done some things for me for this trip, but DH has already added them to the packing pile, so I'll have to post after the trip.  

Lois - yeah, Mo would eat those up with a spoon.  I thought about that when I posted the pictures.

In usual fashion I have waited until the last minute to make my bag for this trip.   My original, half formed idea was WAY to complicated so I've streamlines, simplified and, in my stash, found the fabric.  Now I just have to finish the pattern, cut and sew.  All before Thursday.  No Pressure.


----------



## darnheather

Gorgeous sewing everybody!

@disneychic2 Trip got moved to mid November due to spouse's boss. 

And here is the latest sewing.

Snow White skirt with all seven dwarfs machine embroidered and then their names hand embroidered.  :fainter:  And yes I know it needs ironing but after 30 minutes in the theme park I don't think it will matter. lol
Front




Back




My favorite is Bashful




Bitty Baby Ruched Skirt w/tutorial posted here.




Epcot Skirt (have not quite found inspiration for the top, hopefully this week)




Back


----------



## PurpleEars

Redwavess said:


> Hi Disboutiquers!!
> 
> I lurk on this thread but don't post since I don't sew!!   I am amazed by the talent I see here!!!
> 
> I know many of you are BIG GIVERS and I am so thankful for all you do for my wish child (Mallory the Rudolph lover) and all the other wish kids!!
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Madeline



Oh I am sure we would appreciate seeing pictures of other projects too. I still remember Andrea's cake for her DD's birthday, as well as many other non-sewing projects!



disneychic2 said:


> Here are some shirts I made for Dan and I to wear at Disney. We are probably going in February. The designs are all from Heather Sue. She's a genius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some things I'm working on for a shop that buys my stuff: The snow mittens are from Five Star Fonts (love her stuff!) and the fall item is from SWAK (I think?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These next couple need ironed, but you get the idea. They have me doing envelope pillow cases and the ones I've done are selling very well for them, so they want to keep me busy.



The T-shirts are great! I still haven't used the film strip despite having it for over 2 years now. Maybe I should get on it 

I am glad to hear that your pillowcases are selling well. The snow mittens are super cute! I hope they will sell quickly too 

Re: Big Give - please PM Teresa your Dis Name and your FB Name to be added to the group.



sewmess said:


> In usual fashion I have waited until the last minute to make my bag for this trip.   My original, half formed idea was WAY to complicated so I've streamlines, simplified and, in my stash, found the fabric.  Now I just have to finish the pattern, cut and sew.  All before Thursday.  No Pressure.



Oh I am sure you will get it done and it will look fab!



darnheather said:


> And here is the latest sewing.
> 
> Snow White skirt with all seven dwarfs machine embroidered and then their names hand embroidered.  :fainter:  And yes I know it needs ironing but after 30 minutes in the theme park I don't think it will matter. lol
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is Bashful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitty Baby Ruched Skirt w/tutorial posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot Skirt (have not quite found inspiration for the top, hopefully this week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



My, you have been super busy! The Snow White skirt is super cute and I can't wait to see what you'll do to go with the Epcot skirt. Everything looks great!


----------



## sewmess

darnheather said:


> Gorgeous sewing everybody!
> 
> Snow White skirt with all seven dwarfs machine embroidered and then their names hand embroidered.  :fainter:  And yes I know it needs ironing but after 30 minutes in the theme park I don't think it will matter. lol
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is Bashful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitty Baby Ruched Skirt w/tutorial posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot Skirt (have not quite found inspiration for the top, hopefully this week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



great stuff!!  And that's the spirit - who's going to care if the skirt's a little wrinkly after a few minutes in Florida Humidity?

I'm sure you'll come up with something fabulous for the EPCOT top.


----------



## Jaylin

This woman on facebook makes the most amazing dresses, any ideas where/how she is getting the front panels for them?  I don't have a clue? Could she be possibly printing them herself?  Is that even possible?  She has every character possible!  My sewing time could be cut in half if I didn't have to applique everything, and all I had to do was just sew!!!  I'm dying know!!!


----------



## sewdisney

Jaylin said:


> This woman on facebook makes the most amazing dresses, any ideas where/how she is getting the front panels for them?  I don't have a clue? Could she be possibly printing them herself?  Is that even possible?  She has every character possible!  My sewing time could be cut in half if I didn't have to applique everything, and all I had to do was just sew!!!  I'm dying know!!!



Those panels are so neat!  I have not seen them anywhere.  I would love to get my hands on some though.  I hope someone has an answer.


----------



## disneychic2

darnheather said:


> Gorgeous sewing everybody!
> 
> @disneychic2 Trip got moved to mid November due to spouse's boss.
> 
> And here is the latest sewing.
> 
> Snow White skirt with all seven dwarfs machine embroidered and then their names hand embroidered.  :fainter:  And yes I know it needs ironing but after 30 minutes in the theme park I don't think it will matter. lol
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is Bashful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitty Baby Ruched Skirt w/tutorial posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot Skirt (have not quite found inspiration for the top, hopefully this week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



You've done a beautiful job on everything. The Seven Dwarfs are darling! Thanks for sharing. And I'm so glad you are still getting to go soon. The weather in November is pretty nice, so you may be really glad your trip was delayed. Lets face it, a trip to WDW is magical no matter what time of year.



sewmess said:


> I looove the "What happens st Disney Stays at Disney" shirt.  Priceless.
> 
> D~ not a single thing in that picture is for me.  I have done some things for me for this trip, but DH has already added them to the packing pile, so I'll have to post after the trip.
> 
> Lois - yeah, Mo would eat those up with a spoon.  I thought about that when I posted the pictures.
> 
> In usual fashion I have waited until the last minute to make my bag for this trip.   My original, half formed idea was WAY to complicated so I've streamlines, simplified and, in my stash, found the fabric.  Now I just have to finish the pattern, cut and sew.  All before Thursday.  No Pressure.



Aren't you sooo excited for your trip this week??? I hope you get your bag made. I'm sure you will and it will be gorgeous. I told my DH that I want to design and make a bag before our next trip. He usually wears a small backpack to the parks and I thought a cross body bag would be a better solution, so you've inspired me to get going on it, even if it's just the designing of it. I want to make a couple of Christmas tree skirts and some stockings for my DDs and some clothes for my 6 grandkids. I'm also still doing a bunch of stuff for that little shop in Virginia. Oh my, suddenly I'm wondering how I'll get everything done! 

Have a wonderfully magical trip, Ruth!!!!!!



PurpleEars said:


> The T-shirts are great! I still haven't used the film strip despite having it for over 2 years now. Maybe I should get on it
> 
> I am glad to hear that your pillowcases are selling well. The snow mittens are super cute! I hope they will sell quickly too
> 
> Re: Big Give - please PM Teresa your Dis Name and your FB Name to be added to the group.



Yes, you should definitely use the filmstrip! It is so fun to find just the right fabric for each space. Some are a little harder to fill than others, but it was fun. Maybe for your December trip? I think it would also look great as a tote bag or purse. 

Thanks for the tip on PMing Teresa. Wasn't sure how to let them know who I was. 



Jaylin said:


> This woman on facebook makes the most amazing dresses, any ideas where/how she is getting the front panels for them?  I don't have a clue? Could she be possibly printing them herself?  Is that even possible?  She has every character possible!  My sewing time could be cut in half if I didn't have to applique everything, and all I had to do was just sew!!!  I'm dying know!!!



Sorry, haven't got a clue. But I'll bet someone on here will.


----------



## cogero

I would say the panels are most likely sheets or something along those lines 

There is so much cuteness being posted. I have been so busy since our trip in August and we leave again in 26 days.

We have the Perry Backpack and it worked awesome for a carryon I love the personalization.


----------



## chellewashere

Jaylin said:


> This woman on facebook makes the most amazing dresses, any ideas where/how she is getting the front panels for them?  I don't have a clue? Could she be possibly printing them herself?  Is that even possible?  She has every character possible!  My sewing time could be cut in half if I didn't have to applique everything, and all I had to do was just sew!!!  I'm dying know!!!



The minnie mouse looks like a fabric panel I have seen cut down to fit...never have seen the minion before that is adorable. But quite a few folks do upcycle from tshirts and using fabric panels for the larger prints


----------



## chellewashere




----------



## familyabgar

disneychic2 said:


> Y
> 
> Here are some shirts I made for Dan and I to wear at Disney. We are probably going in February. The designs are all from Heather Sue. She's a genius!
> 
> 
> 
> And some things I'm working on for a shop that buys my stuff: The snow mittens are from Five Star Fonts (love her stuff!) and the fall item is from SWAK (I think?)
> 
> 
> 
> These next couple need ironed, but you get the idea. They have me doing envelope pillow cases and the ones I've done are selling very well for them, so they want to keep me busy.





disneychic2 said:


> Your little one is simply adorable! You did a wonderful job on the dress and the other outfit looks really cute. No need to redo the pants, they're fine. Next time you'll have a better handle on how the cut should go. You're doing great!



How great is all your stuff?!  The heartbeat shirts crack me up.  Awesome!  And thank you--I think she's pretty cute!    They will probably still work next spring/summer as capris!



darnheather said:


> Gorgeous sewing everybody!
> 
> And here is the latest sewing.
> 
> Snow White skirt with all seven dwarfs machine embroidered and then their names hand embroidered.  :fainter:  And yes I know it needs ironing but after 30 minutes in the theme park I don't think it will matter. lol



I really like both skirts, but especially the Epcot one with the little tie-up.  Hand-embroidered??  Wow!



babynala said:


> That dress is adorable and the fabric is a perfect fit for the circus theme party.  I really love the top  you did with the ruffles, super cute.  Sorry the pants don't fit so well, can you just roll up the waist or resew the ruffle / leg seam to make them a bit shorter.


Thank you!  I do plan on rolling the waist band and that does help with the fit.    DD got many compliments on the dress at the circus party!



NiniMorris said:


> Sitting here at 77 days and some change.  I have a ton of stuff to do, but outside forces are keeping me from doing what I really want to do...sew.
> 
> There are 7 of us going for 10 days.  One shirt a day makes it 70 shirts.  Two shirts a day makes my head spin!  I have finished a total of maybe 12...
> 
> I am halfway started with a studio remodel...or maybe it is just a revamp (although some could argue it is just a clean up!)  This project has already gone over the time allowed for it.  By today I should have been arguing with my husband (well, after 36 years it really isn't an argument, more like a convince him) that I really do need to buy another Expedit from Ikea.  I should have had the 200 extra boards filled with fabric so I could prove to him that I really did need it.  I should have already sorted my applique fabric into colors and be looking for the containers to put them in.  But as it is I haven't even managed to get back to the studio since Saturday.  I have three ginormous garbage bags brought up for them to haul it away today.
> 
> Since I am waiting on outside forces to give me a date for an important meeting, I can't really make any plans.
> 
> Sooooo I really need to find my mojo...I thought I would surely find it when I got  some cleaning done...nope...
> 
> So I guess someone needs to kick me in the rear!  Please....kick me!
> 
> 
> Nini



Phew!  Good luck!  I hope you find your mojo 



DMGeurts said:


> You did great with these!!!  And great job making your own pattern - I started out much the same way...  I was too much of a tightwad to go buy a pattern, so I just started drafting my own.    And your dd is just precious!


Thank you!  Btw, I'm loving your trip report!  I just lurk and read, rather than comment, but I'm following along!  Your headpieces are simply amazing.  Is that the Princess-something seller I've seen people talk about?


----------



## familyabgar

I stumbled across Belle and Cinderella gown tutorials on Pinterest from a blog called Homemade Toast.  Anyone else seen the ones?  If it's allowed, I can post the link.

Well, I decided I wanted to make those dresses.  I wanted to share my progress!  I really didn't intend to start these now, and I'm making it with room to grow (we aren't headed to WDW until May'14), but I couldn't resist the sale on costume satin at JoAnn's.  

The shirring I did:



The finished bodice (bottom needs trimmed up):




I really don't like handsewing, so I figured out how to add the rickrack before I sewed the shirred panel to the main bodice panels.  I also have all these decorative stitches on my machine, and I needed to top stitch to hide the white lining--so I added a small scallop top stitch, too.  I'm annoyed that it's not more symmetrical, but oh well!  

Also, I am so MAD at myself!  There is a black dot in the 2nd or 3rd row of the shirred panel right in the middle.  Somehow while sewing and pulling the fabric under the foot, that smudge showed up!  I think it might be grease?  And it happens after everything is attached.  Grrrr.  Thankfully there is a shoulder piece to mimic Belle's gown that I'll just make sure covers that spot!!

The back:




While I was working yesterday, DD kept asking me what I was doing.  After I told her and also said I'd make her a Cinderella dress, she kept saying "I want Cinderella dress!" over and over.  Oops, probably should have kept my mouth shut!


----------



## babynala

scrap_heaven said:


> Kids carryons are ready to be filled yay! I got these great backpacks at Children's place originally $30 (canadian) for $7.50 added a patch and their names now they are super cute carryon bags for our flight


These are so cool.  I love how you customized them.  



goteamwood said:


> I have a lot of catching up to do, and will, but for now I am dropping by to tell you all that Joann fabrics has FIVE new Disney Villains fabrics. I know Joann's fabric quality is dubious, but hey, VILLAINS! I already had a skirt planned for myself for halloween and am now rethinking that. I mean, holy cow. So here they are, I saw them yesterday, I know they were not there last week. (they also have some new mickey felt with fuzzy (not its technical name) that is red and black and I have NO idea what you would use it for.)
> (please excuse the terrible camera phone pics, my kids were ransacking the aisle while I was trying to check these out.


I did go to Joann's yesterday and they had a few of these fabrics.  I resisted as my Disney fabric collection is beyond what I will ever make! But thanks for taking the time to share.  My DD is almost 12 and is not cooperative in the fabric store either.  



goteamwood said:


> I did finish something for our trip today! My kids have completely rejected napping, though one kid has fallen asleep on the couch by dinner time twice in the past week so I hope they realize the error of their ways and just nap already!
> These are the outfits I have planned for Epcot for my boys, I love the Nemo characters, and went back and forth as to what to do for Epcot, since nemo is such a small part, but ultimately decided they would be cute. I used the Funktional Threads Jackson raglan and did the Nemo/squirt applique MONTHS ago when my new machine was new (and working!) and then the machine broke... Generous and amazing Flora offered to jump in an help out with the larger hoop projects. This one I really wanted to match the one I already finished so I sent it to Canada, and she did an awesome job (as well as a t-shirt for my husband that benefitted from the larger hoop.) on the Mine, Mine, Mine Seagulls.
> 
> I'll be honest, I love the applqiues and the colors but I guess I still love the style of the bowling shirt/collared shirts, these I am sort of not in love with. I think they are cute and my boys like them though, so I suppose it doesn't much matter.


LOVE these shirts.  I have this pattern but have never used it (sound familiar???).  It was so nice of Flora to help you out getting these finished.  I do love your bowling shirts but these are just great.  I love the colors and appliques.    I almost missed the cute shorts because I was staring at the shirts.  They look comfortable but I hope to see some more bowling shirts in the future because you always do such cute things with them.  



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks. I actually just combined the castle and the bench on Mr. Genie the embroidery machine. I think my niece will have to thank "Aunt Nancy" who is my co-worker. Nancy is the one who talked me into make a quilt for her, since her older sister and brother both have a "special quilt." Yes I cheated and used the embroidery machine for the quilting.


That is cool that Mr. Genie can do those adjustments.  Makes it less time consuming then going to the computer since I always get distracted and end up forgetting about sewing.    I don't think using the embroidery machine for the quilting is cheating.  It looks really nice and not an easy detail to include (with all the hooping, etc).  



goteamwood said:


> Ooh the Christmas one is cute. I didn't see that one. But the Mickey Halloween they didn't have with the character stuff, the had it with seasonal so perhaps the Christmas Mickey is too.
> I'm wondering what I could make with the villain fabric. We have our breakfast at the castle the morning of Halloween so maybe villains are appropriate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Oh yeah, the villains would be fun for the castle, especially on Halloween.  



Redwavess said:


> Hi Disboutiquers!!
> 
> I lurk on this thread but don't post since I don't sew!!   I am amazed by the talent I see here!!!
> 
> I know many of you are BIG GIVERS and I am so thankful for all you do for my wish child (Mallory the Rudolph lover) and all the other wish kids!!
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Madeline


How sweet of you to stop by and say hello.  



disneychic2 said:


> Here are some shirts I made for Dan and I to wear at Disney. We are probably going in February. The designs are all from Heather Sue. She's a genius!
> 
> And some things I'm working on for a shop that buys my stuff: The snow mittens are from Five Star Fonts (love her stuff!) and the fall item is from SWAK (I think?)
> 
> These next couple need ironed, but you get the idea. They have me doing envelope pillow cases and the ones I've done are selling very well for them, so they want to keep me busy.


Love those shirts you made.  I had not seen both of those heartbeat designs, only the castle one.  Love your film strip shirt.  I wore my version of that shirt to HS last January and it caused me a problem - all the cast members who were directing the masses towards Toy Story Mania stopped me to admire my shirt.  I had to stop and chat with them so I fell behind the crowds to get our family's fast passes.  



sewmess said:


> I looove the "What happens st Disney Stays at Disney" shirt.  Priceless.
> 
> D~ not a single thing in that picture is for me.  I have done some things for me for this trip, but DH has already added them to the packing pile, so I'll have to post after the trip.
> 
> In usual fashion I have waited until the last minute to make my bag for this trip.   My original, half formed idea was WAY to complicated so I've streamlines, simplified and, in my stash, found the fabric.  Now I just have to finish the pattern, cut and sew.  All before Thursday.  No Pressure.


Sooo, what is the bag status???




darnheather said:


> Snow White skirt with all seven dwarfs machine embroidered and then their names hand embroidered.  :fainter:  And yes I know it needs ironing but after 30 minutes in the theme park I don't think it will matter. lol
> 
> My favorite is Bashful
> 
> 
> Bitty Baby Ruched Skirt w/tutorial
> 
> Epcot Skirt (have not quite found inspiration for the top, hopefully this week)


OMG!  The Snow White skirt is amazing.  I can't believe you hand embroidered all the names.    I love the epcot skirt you did and the matching dolly dress.  So cute.  



Jaylin said:


> This woman on facebook makes the most amazing dresses, any ideas where/how she is getting the front panels for them?  I don't have a clue? Could she be possibly printing them herself?  Is that even possible?  She has every character possible!  My sewing time could be cut in half if I didn't have to applique everything, and all I had to do was just sew!!!  I'm dying know!!!


I have not seen those panels but that would eliminate the need to applique!



disneychic2 said:


> I want to make a couple of Christmas tree skirts and some stockings for my DDs and some clothes for my 6 grandkids. I'm also still doing a bunch of stuff for that little shop in Virginia. Oh my, suddenly I'm wondering how I'll get everything done!
> Have a wonderfully magical trip, Ruth!!!!!!
> 
> Yes, you should definitely use the filmstrip! It is so fun to find just the right fabric for each space. Some are a little harder to fill than others, but it was fun. Maybe for your December trip? I think it would also look great as a tote bag or purse.


I forgot to say earlier that I adore the pillows you are working on, they are quite beautiful.  You are going to be busy with all that sewing.

I love the idea of doing the film strip design on a bag.  It is quite a bit of work to find fabrics that will fit in the little holes.  It would be nice to be able to have it on something that will be seen more often.  



familyabgar said:


> I stumbled across Belle and Cinderella gown tutorials on Pinterest from a blog called Homemade Toast.  Anyone else seen the ones?  If it's allowed, I can post the link.
> 
> Well, I decided I wanted to make those dresses.  I wanted to share my progress!  I really didn't intend to start these now, and I'm making it with room to grow (we aren't headed to WDW until May'14), but I couldn't resist the sale on costume satin at JoAnn's.
> 
> The shirring I did:
> I really don't like handsewing, so I figured out how to add the rickrack before I sewed the shirred panel to the main bodice panels.  I also have all these decorative stitches on my machine, and I needed to top stitch to hide the white lining--so I added a small scallop top stitch, too.  I'm annoyed that it's not more symmetrical, but oh well!
> 
> Also, I am so MAD at myself!  There is a black dot in the 2nd or 3rd row of the shirred panel right in the middle.  Somehow while sewing and pulling the fabric under the foot, that smudge showed up!  I think it might be grease?  And it happens after everything is attached.  Grrrr.  Thankfully there is a shoulder piece to mimic Belle's gown that I'll just make sure covers that spot!!
> 
> 
> While I was working yesterday, DD kept asking me what I was doing.  After I told her and also said I'd make her a Cinderella dress, she kept saying "I want Cinderella dress!" over and over.  Oops, probably should have kept my mouth shut!


This is a really nice start.  I am so afraid to work with satin but you are doing a wonderful job, especially with the shirring.  I can't see the black mark but I feel your pain.  I bet that Cinderella dress will be finished in no time - your DD will see to that.


----------



## Jaylin

Thanks for finding the Minnie panel!  I would kill to find the princess and minion ones she has!!!


----------



## disneychic2

familyabgar said:


> I stumbled across Belle and Cinderella gown tutorials on Pinterest from a blog called Homemade Toast.  Anyone else seen the ones?  If it's allowed, I can post the link.
> 
> Well, I decided I wanted to make those dresses.  I wanted to share my progress!  I really didn't intend to start these now, and I'm making it with room to grow (we aren't headed to WDW until May'14), but I couldn't resist the sale on costume satin at JoAnn's.
> 
> The shirring I did:
> 
> 
> 
> The finished bodice (bottom needs trimmed up):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't like handsewing, so I figured out how to add the rickrack before I sewed the shirred panel to the main bodice panels.  I also have all these decorative stitches on my machine, and I needed to top stitch to hide the white lining--so I added a small scallop top stitch, too.  I'm annoyed that it's not more symmetrical, but oh well!
> 
> Also, I am so MAD at myself!  There is a black dot in the 2nd or 3rd row of the shirred panel right in the middle.  Somehow while sewing and pulling the fabric under the foot, that smudge showed up!  I think it might be grease?  And it happens after everything is attached.  Grrrr.  Thankfully there is a shoulder piece to mimic Belle's gown that I'll just make sure covers that spot!!
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was working yesterday, DD kept asking me what I was doing.  After I told her and also said I'd make her a Cinderella dress, she kept saying "I want Cinderella dress!" over and over.  Oops, probably should have kept my mouth shut!



You've done a great job so far. I'm afraid you're going to get the sewing equivalent to "are we there yet" from your DD. "Is is sewn yet??"



babynala said:


> Love those shirts you made.  I had not seen both of those heartbeat designs, only the castle one.  Love your film strip shirt.  I wore my version of that shirt to HS last January and it caused me a problem - all the cast members who were directing the masses towards Toy Story Mania stopped me to admire my shirt.  I had to stop and chat with them so I fell behind the crowds to get our family's fast passes.
> 
> I love the idea of doing the film strip design on a bag.  It is quite a bit of work to find fabrics that will fit in the little holes.  It would be nice to be able to have it on something that will be seen more often.



Now I remember Liz, YOU were the one who made a shirt and once I saw it I just had to go right over to FrouFrou and buy it! I just loved yours. And that's exactly why I think a tote bag would be great. All that time spent needs to be seen more than wearing a shirt for a day!


----------



## familyabgar

Jaylin said:


> Thanks for finding the Minnie panel!  I would kill to find the princess and minion ones she has!!!



Wow, look at all those!  If you can't find the panels, it's probably because this seller has bought them all up!.  


I just did a google search for "Disney pricness fabric panels" and several results popped up in the "shopping" tab, including Fabric.com.  I'm not sure how large all of them are, but for sure there are 7x7 quilt squares, but the one at fabric.com 36x44!


----------



## pyrxtc

I missed a ton and haven't been sewing. I have been distracted. Id di check out those new villain fabrics and decided against getting any of them since they were not soft and very poor quality fabric. I was disappointed. two had nice prints on them but the other two I saw didn't look right. I wish they had better quality to them but I saved myself $60. (2 yards of each at 40% off)

everything looks so cute. I wish I was in the sewing mode right now but I am just too distracted and sad. I am missing my family and my daughter and can't get myself to do anything right now. Kind of sucks! I got a job but it looks like it may not work out, sad about that too. For those who don't know, I moved from NH to TX in July. No family here.


----------



## ABCastillo

familyabgar said:


> I stumbled across Belle and Cinderella gown tutorials on Pinterest from a blog called Homemade Toast.  Anyone else seen the ones?  If it's allowed, I can post the link.
> 
> Well, I decided I wanted to make those dresses.  I wanted to share my progress!  I really didn't intend to start these now, and I'm making it with room to grow (we aren't headed to WDW until May'14), but I couldn't resist the sale on costume satin at JoAnn's.
> 
> The shirring I did:
> http://s1090.photobucket.com/user/a...0-4149-bf2d-1e3aa1b7fe23_zpsa208d185.jpg.html
> The finished bodice (bottom needs trimmed up):
> http://s1090.photobucket.com/user/a...b-4cdf-a0e1-213d07fee74a_zps12fb43af.jpg.html
> 
> I really don't like handsewing, so I figured out how to add the rickrack before I sewed the shirred panel to the main bodice panels.  I also have all these decorative stitches on my machine, and I needed to top stitch to hide the white lining--so I added a small scallop top stitch, too.  I'm annoyed that it's not more symmetrical, but oh well!
> 
> Also, I am so MAD at myself!  There is a black dot in the 2nd or 3rd row of the shirred panel right in the middle.  Somehow while sewing and pulling the fabric under the foot, that smudge showed up!  I think it might be grease?  And it happens after everything is attached.  Grrrr.  Thankfully there is a shoulder piece to mimic Belle's gown that I'll just make sure covers that spot!!
> 
> The back:
> http://s1090.photobucket.com/user/arom729/media/20130915_215610_zps5135f5ed.jpg.html
> 
> While I was working yesterday, DD kept asking me what I was doing.  After I told her and also said I'd make her a Cinderella dress, she kept saying "I want Cinderella dress!" over and over.  Oops, probably should have kept my mouth shut!



Great work! I have seen that tutorial and I was planning on doing a belle skirt similar to hers. Great job!


----------



## sewmess

pyrxtc said:


> I missed a ton and haven't been sewing. I have been distracted. Id di check out those new villain fabrics and decided against getting any of them since they were not soft and very poor quality fabric. I was disappointed. two had nice prints on them but the other two I saw didn't look right. I wish they had better quality to them but I saved myself $60. (2 yards of each at 40% off)
> 
> everything looks so cute. I wish I was in the sewing mode right now but I am just too distracted and sad. I am missing my family and my daughter and can't get myself to do anything right now. Kind of sucks! I got a job but it looks like it may not work out, sad about that too. For those who don't know, I moved from NH to TX in July. No family here.


 - I'd say more, but you sound like you just need a big hug.  So I gave you 2.

And as to the bag....it's still pattern and yardage form. BUT I have this evening, part of tomorrow morning and tomorrow night & maybe Wednesday night.  I just have to stay off the kindle.


----------



## sewdisney

familyabgar said:


> I stumbled across Belle and Cinderella gown tutorials on Pinterest from a blog called Homemade Toast.  Anyone else seen the ones?  If it's allowed, I can post the link.
> 
> Well, I decided I wanted to make those dresses.  I wanted to share my progress!  I really didn't intend to start these now, and I'm making it with room to grow (we aren't headed to WDW until May'14), but I couldn't resist the sale on costume satin at JoAnn's.
> 
> The shirring I did:
> 
> 
> 
> The finished bodice (bottom needs trimmed up):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't like handsewing, so I figured out how to add the rickrack before I sewed the shirred panel to the main bodice panels.  I also have all these decorative stitches on my machine, and I needed to top stitch to hide the white lining--so I added a small scallop top stitch, too.  I'm annoyed that it's not more symmetrical, but oh well!
> 
> Also, I am so MAD at myself!  There is a black dot in the 2nd or 3rd row of the shirred panel right in the middle.  Somehow while sewing and pulling the fabric under the foot, that smudge showed up!  I think it might be grease?  And it happens after everything is attached.  Grrrr.  Thankfully there is a shoulder piece to mimic Belle's gown that I'll just make sure covers that spot!!
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was working yesterday, DD kept asking me what I was doing.  After I told her and also said I'd make her a Cinderella dress, she kept saying "I want Cinderella dress!" over and over.  Oops, probably should have kept my mouth shut!



You are doing a great job.  That Belle dress is GORGEOUS!  Can you please post the link for it?  Thanks!  (or at least PM me?)  Great, another thing to sew before our trip!


----------



## sewdisney

pyrxtc said:


> I missed a ton and haven't been sewing. I have been distracted. Id di check out those new villain fabrics and decided against getting any of them since they were not soft and very poor quality fabric. I was disappointed. two had nice prints on them but the other two I saw didn't look right. I wish they had better quality to them but I saved myself $60. (2 yards of each at 40% off)
> 
> everything looks so cute. I wish I was in the sewing mode right now but I am just too distracted and sad. I am missing my family and my daughter and can't get myself to do anything right now. Kind of sucks! I got a job but it looks like it may not work out, sad about that too. For those who don't know, I moved from NH to TX in July. No family here.



I am so sorry you are down.  It does suck to be in a place you aren't happy in and then not having family around, well, that just makes it suckier.  I hope things turn around for you real soon.  Sending you hugs and well wishes.


----------



## disneychic2

pyrxtc said:


> I missed a ton and haven't been sewing. I have been distracted. Id di check out those new villain fabrics and decided against getting any of them since they were not soft and very poor quality fabric. I was disappointed. two had nice prints on them but the other two I saw didn't look right. I wish they had better quality to them but I saved myself $60. (2 yards of each at 40% off)
> 
> everything looks so cute. I wish I was in the sewing mode right now but I am just too distracted and sad. I am missing my family and my daughter and can't get myself to do anything right now. Kind of sucks! I got a job but it looks like it may not work out, sad about that too. For those who don't know, I moved from NH to TX in July. No family here.



Awww, I'm sorry you're feeling down. I would be the same way. It will get better as you become part of the community and get to know your way around and meet people. It's quite an adjustment, and there is always such a let-down after the initial business of the move and getting unpacked. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## familyabgar

sewdisney said:


> You are doing a great job.  That Belle dress is GORGEOUS!  Can you please post the link for it?  Thanks!  (or at least PM me?)  Great, another thing to sew before our trip!



Sending a PM!  Thanks!  The hardest part so far has been figuring out panels for the skirt and getting them cut.  I'm a little worried about making it work.


----------



## Yoshiandi

A dress I whipped up for a 5yr old going to Disney for the first time. She is having her hair done at BBB first thing before having breakfast at Cindy's  


Quite proud of this one! 

































The light up tutu I had to make as I couldn't find one to find a child in a reasonable price range.

And if the pics don't show up on the page for anyone, here is the link to the FB page I have them on.
https://www.facebook.com/Melissa.Loor77/media_set?set=a.10201802071236123.1073741827.1312281478&type=3


----------



## PurpleEars

familyabgar said:


> I stumbled across Belle and Cinderella gown tutorials on Pinterest from a blog called Homemade Toast.  Anyone else seen the ones?  If it's allowed, I can post the link.
> 
> Well, I decided I wanted to make those dresses.  I wanted to share my progress!  I really didn't intend to start these now, and I'm making it with room to grow (we aren't headed to WDW until May'14), but I couldn't resist the sale on costume satin at JoAnn's.
> 
> The shirring I did:
> 
> 
> 
> The finished bodice (bottom needs trimmed up):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't like handsewing, so I figured out how to add the rickrack before I sewed the shirred panel to the main bodice panels.  I also have all these decorative stitches on my machine, and I needed to top stitch to hide the white lining--so I added a small scallop top stitch, too.  I'm annoyed that it's not more symmetrical, but oh well!
> 
> Also, I am so MAD at myself!  There is a black dot in the 2nd or 3rd row of the shirred panel right in the middle.  Somehow while sewing and pulling the fabric under the foot, that smudge showed up!  I think it might be grease?  And it happens after everything is attached.  Grrrr.  Thankfully there is a shoulder piece to mimic Belle's gown that I'll just make sure covers that spot!!
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was working yesterday, DD kept asking me what I was doing.  After I told her and also said I'd make her a Cinderella dress, she kept saying "I want Cinderella dress!" over and over.  Oops, probably should have kept my mouth shut!



Wow! It looks like a great start to the Belle dress. I can't wait to see the finished product! I guess your DD is like my older niece - I made her a pair of skorts once and now she asks for something hand made every time I talk to her. Thankfully she hadn't figured out how to dial long distance yet!



babynala said:


> That is cool that Mr. Genie can do those adjustments.  Makes it less time consuming then going to the computer since I always get distracted and end up forgetting about sewing.    I don't think using the embroidery machine for the quilting is cheating.  It looks really nice and not an easy detail to include (with all the hooping, etc).
> 
> I wore my version of that shirt to HS last January and it caused me a problem - all the cast members who were directing the masses towards Toy Story Mania stopped me to admire my shirt.  I had to stop and chat with them so I fell behind the crowds to get our family's fast passes.
> 
> I love the idea of doing the film strip design on a bag.  It is quite a bit of work to find fabrics that will fit in the little holes.  It would be nice to be able to have it on something that will be seen more often.



The hooping for the quilt was much less stressful than I thought it would be. I also do some designs on the computer, but then I get distracted easily!

I may do the film strip on something for my December trip. I have my Minnie Rosetta bag so I probably won't do another bag. I have a sweatshirt jacket already so that won't work either. I may do it on a skirt or a dress, especially considering that I may have ruined my Minnie inspired Jamie dress this evening. I was baking and I ended up wearing an egg and flour! 



pyrxtc said:


> everything looks so cute. I wish I was in the sewing mode right now but I am just too distracted and sad. I am missing my family and my daughter and can't get myself to do anything right now. Kind of sucks! I got a job but it looks like it may not work out, sad about that too. For those who don't know, I moved from NH to TX in July. No family here.



I am sorry to hear that you are not feeling great right now. I understand it is hard to be far from your family. I hope things will be better when you are settled in. I am sorry the job may not work out, hopefully you will find something suitable soon. What is the status of your adoption from China? Will you be welcoming a special girl into your family soon?



sewmess said:


> And as to the bag....it's still pattern and yardage form. BUT I have this evening, part of tomorrow morning and tomorrow night & maybe Wednesday night.  I just have to stay off the kindle.



Sending you sewing mojo!

On another news, I have been on a quilting kick lately. This is a twin sized quilt for my cousin. It will be her Christmas present. Most of the fabric came from the stash except the pink stripe border. This is the first time I did mitered corners and I am pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## scbelleatheart

I lurk on this thread. I have posted a few times. I love all that you make and your giving ways. 
*I would like to know if there is some way I can use my sewing skills to help and bring comfort to The Ohio State University Medical Center. I Googled it and all I can find is monetary donations.*
Long story short, my son was in a head on collision tonight at 6pm. He is lucky he is alive and was Life Flighted to OSU. We got to the accident site 10 minutes after it happened and watched as they took off the roof and pulled him out. DH took pictures of the car and we still do not know if the lady who pulled out in front of him is OK. They Life Flighted both of them to different hospitals. 
My son is OK. Major trauma to the chest and lungs and a fractured/dislocated ankle. They will do surgery on tomorrow.
But as I sat in the waiting room I looked around all the families were not so lucky. There has to be some way I can give comfort and hope to those people. 
I know I only sew and design but does anyone have a resource so I can find a way?
I know I am posting this in the middle of the night but I cannot sleep.* This is not a solicitation for anything* just point me in the right direction.

I will end this on a miracle moment. As we watched EMS tear the roof off the car, a van pulled up behind us. It was a priest! He asked if anyone needed his help. He was like God sent us an angel. I felt better immediately. I knew God was there and kept my son safe as the Life Flight copters took off.
Sorry to go on but I really needed vent and be amazed at the sheriffs, EMS, fire department and staff at Ohio State. There is not an emoticon to explain how I feel right now.
Thanks for listening!


----------



## love to stitch

PurpleEars said:


> On another news, I have been on a quilting kick lately. This is a twin sized quilt for my cousin. It will be her Christmas present. Most of the fabric came from the stash except the pink stripe border. This is the first time I did mitered corners and I am pleased with how it turned out.



That is a beautiful quilt.



scbelleatheart said:


> I lurk on this thread. I have posted a few times. I love all that you make and your giving ways.
> *I would like to know if there is some way I can use my sewing skills to help and bring comfort to The Ohio State University Medical Center. I Googled it and all I can find is monetary donations.*
> Long story short, my son was in a head on collision tonight at 6pm. He is lucky he is alive and was Life Flighted to OSU. We got to the accident site 10 minutes after it happened and watched as they took off the roof and pulled him out. DH took pictures of the car and we still do not know if the lady who pulled out in front of him is OK. They Life Flighted both of them to different hospitals.
> My son is OK. Major trauma to the chest and lungs and a fractured/dislocated ankle. They will do surgery on tomorrow.
> But as I sat in the waiting room I looked around all the families were not so lucky. There has to be some way I can give comfort and hope to those people.
> I know I only sew and design but does anyone have a resource so I can find a way?
> I know I am posting this in the middle of the night but I cannot sleep.* This is not a solicitation for anything* just point me in the right direction.
> 
> I will end this on a miracle moment. As we watched EMS tear the roof off the car, a van pulled up behind us. It was a priest! He asked if anyone needed his help. He was like God sent us an angel. I felt better immediately. I knew God was there and kept my son safe as the Life Flight copters took off.
> Sorry to go on but I really needed vent and be amazed at the sheriffs, EMS, fire department and staff at Ohio State. There is not an emoticon to explain how I feel right now.
> Thanks for listening!



I don't have any info for you about donations to the medical center but I wanted to send you a hug and let you know that prayers are being said for your son and your family.


----------



## DisneyMom5

scbelleatheart said:


> I lurk on this thread. I have posted a few times. I love all that you make and your giving ways.
> *I would like to know if there is some way I can use my sewing skills to help and bring comfort to The Ohio State University Medical Center. I Googled it and all I can find is monetary donations.*
> Long story short, my son was in a head on collision tonight at 6pm. He is lucky he is alive and was Life Flighted to OSU. We got to the accident site 10 minutes after it happened and watched as they took off the roof and pulled him out. DH took pictures of the car and we still do not know if the lady who pulled out in front of him is OK. They Life Flighted both of them to different hospitals.
> My son is OK. Major trauma to the chest and lungs and a fractured/dislocated ankle. They will do surgery on tomorrow.
> But as I sat in the waiting room I looked around all the families were not so lucky. There has to be some way I can give comfort and hope to those people.
> I know I only sew and design but does anyone have a resource so I can find a way?
> I know I am posting this in the middle of the night but I cannot sleep.* This is not a solicitation for anything* just point me in the right direction.
> 
> I will end this on a miracle moment. As we watched EMS tear the roof off the car, a van pulled up behind us. It was a priest! He asked if anyone needed his help. He was like God sent us an angel. I felt better immediately. I knew God was there and kept my son safe as the Life Flight copters took off.
> Sorry to go on but I really needed vent and be amazed at the sheriffs, EMS, fire department and staff at Ohio State. There is not an emoticon to explain how I feel right now.
> Thanks for listening!



If you are not allowed to do anything for that hospital, google local hospitals.  My son was in a physical rehab hospital after an accident, and received a hand made blanket.
Local NICU and OB departments sometimes accept the gifts of hats or blankets for newborns.
My friend started a ministry for her area in MI/IN that provides remembrance boxes for families that have stillborn or early deliveries that do not make it.  It includes a cloth diaper, a gown, a hat, a blanket...all in tiny sizes.  When her son was delivered too early she was given nothing...the nurses took a big blanket and wrapped him.  She wants that not to be the norm.
Some cancer centers are looking for things for patients also.

Ask around, call hospitals.  I applaud you for searching out a way to help!  We still have the blanket given to my son!


----------



## pyrxtc

PurpleEars said:


> I am sorry to hear that you are not feeling great right now. I understand it is hard to be far from your family. I hope things will be better when you are settled in. I am sorry the job may not work out, hopefully you will find something suitable soon. What is the status of your adoption from China? Will you be welcoming a special girl into your family soon?
> 
> Stll paper chasing, it seems to take forever. I don't know how long it will take to get her, we have not even been matched yet. It seems like forever.
> 
> Sending you sewing mojo!
> 
> On another news, I have been on a quilting kick lately. This is a twin sized quilt for my cousin. It will be her Christmas present. Most of the fabric came from the stash except the pink stripe border. This is the first time I did mitered corners and I am pleased with how it turned out.



The quilt looks awesome 1 Great job on the corners. I am sure she will love it.



scbelleatheart said:


> I lurk on this thread. I have posted a few times. I love all that you make and your giving ways.
> *I would like to know if there is some way I can use my sewing skills to help and bring comfort to The Ohio State University Medical Center. I Googled it and all I can find is monetary donations.*
> Long story short, my son was in a head on collision tonight at 6pm. He is lucky he is alive and was Life Flighted to OSU. We got to the accident site 10 minutes after it happened and watched as they took off the roof and pulled him out. DH took pictures of the car and we still do not know if the lady who pulled out in front of him is OK. They Life Flighted both of them to different hospitals.
> My son is OK. Major trauma to the chest and lungs and a fractured/dislocated ankle. They will do surgery on tomorrow.
> But as I sat in the waiting room I looked around all the families were not so lucky. There has to be some way I can give comfort and hope to those people.
> I know I only sew and design but does anyone have a resource so I can find a way?
> I know I am posting this in the middle of the night but I cannot sleep.* This is not a solicitation for anything* just point me in the right direction.
> 
> I will end this on a miracle moment. As we watched EMS tear the roof off the car, a van pulled up behind us. It was a priest! He asked if anyone needed his help. He was like God sent us an angel. I felt better immediately. I knew God was there and kept my son safe as the Life Flight copters took off.
> Sorry to go on but I really needed vent and be amazed at the sheriffs, EMS, fire department and staff at Ohio State. There is not an emoticon to explain how I feel right now.
> Thanks for listening!



Sorry I can't help you there but big hugs to you and your family. 

I do know some hospitals take lap blankets as donations for those in wheelchairs or doing chemo since it can get cold in there and a full size blanket can be too much.


----------



## kmb584

I apologize if I'm posting this in the wrong spot, but I couldn't think of where else to post it.  I'm not even sure if I'm allowed to post it. 

I don't sew.  I've tried.  I've failed.  I tried again; I failed again.  I'm continously drawn to this thread though because I'm awestruck over the talent showcased. 

First question is, do any of you talented DISers sell your dresses?  Or make custom dresses?  Is it via individual Etsy shops, other websites, PM?  I'm asking because we're headed to the World at the end of next month which means that come this Friday I'll be scrolling through Etsy trying to find the perfect dress or two to order for my DD.  *Nannye*, you need to open an Etsy store!  I'd be your biggest customer; the dresses you make for V leave me drooling in envy!

Onwards to the second question. *DMGeurts*, do you sell your bags?  Between seeing them on here and during your trip reports, I want one!


----------



## NiniMorris

kmb584 said:


> I apologize if I'm posting this in the wrong spot, but I couldn't think of where else to post it.  I'm not even sure if I'm allowed to post it.
> 
> I don't sew.  I've tried.  I've failed.  I tried again; I failed again.  I'm continously drawn to this thread though because I'm awestruck over the talent showcased.
> 
> First question is, do any of you talented DISers sell your dresses?  Or make custom dresses?  Is it via individual Etsy shops, other websites, PM?  I'm asking because we're headed to the World at the end of next month which means that come this Friday I'll be scrolling through Etsy trying to find the perfect dress or two to order for my DD.  *Nannye*, you need to open an Etsy store!  I'd be your biggest customer; the dresses you make for V leave me drooling in envy!
> 
> Onwards to the second question. *DMGeurts*, do you sell your bags?  Between seeing them on here and during your trip reports, I want one!





LOL...it is ok to ask, we just cannot answer!  Some of us have our Etsy shops in our signature (don't look at mine, I think it is inactive)...several of us have shops on Facebook.  


Nini


----------



## sewmess

Flora - the quilt is magnificent, and mostly from stash is always good!!

I may have to admit defeat for a new bag this year: I have it all cut out, but there's so much to do today and tomorrow before we leave I don't think I'll be able to.  I'm mostly annoyed that DH was right.  

I may try to do a quick back sack - mostly to keep the magic ponchos in.  Magic Ponchos keep the rain away.  If we don't carry them, it rains.  Proven theory.


----------



## scbelleatheart

DisneyMom5 said:


> If you are not allowed to do anything for that hospital, google local hospitals.  My son was in a physical rehab hospital after an accident, and received a hand made blanket.
> Local NICU and OB departments sometimes accept the gifts of hats or blankets for newborns.
> My friend started a ministry for her area in MI/IN that provides remembrance boxes for families that have stillborn or early deliveries that do not make it.  It includes a cloth diaper, a gown, a hat, a blanket...all in tiny sizes.  When her son was delivered too early she was given nothing...the nurses took a big blanket and wrapped him.  She wants that not to be the norm.
> Some cancer centers are looking for things for patients also.
> 
> Ask around, call hospitals.  I applaud you for searching out a way to help!  We still have the blanket given to my son!



Thank you, thank you, thank you! You have given me a direction to go in. I made layettes, baptismal gowns, etc. for all my kids. Then I began to collect patterns. DH wondered why I bought baby doll patterns because I don't have dolls. 
I told him someday I will need these for grandchildren's dolls but I see now I can sew heirloom dresses and bonnets, blankets and keepsakes for stillborn or early deliveries. I have a purpose now (you know nothing is better than a project) because I am blessed to still have a son and be able to give back.
Hug your kids tight tonight and hug them even harder and say "I love you" as they grow into adulthood.
Surgery went well today. I do not know the outcome of the driver who crossed in front of him. She was life flighted to a different hospital. Prayers to her family. And keep on sewing. Somedaymaybe I can make a difference in someone's life by doing what I do well.


----------



## kmb584

NiniMorris said:


> LOL...it is ok to ask, we just cannot answer!  Some of us have our Etsy shops in our signature (don't look at mine, I think it is inactive)...several of us have shops on Facebook.
> 
> 
> Nini



Thank you for your response!  I had a feeling that it had to be something of that nature.

For those with Etsy shops, are you able to send me a PM with the name of your shop or do I need to do a siggie hunt for the name/link?


----------



## livndisney

kmb584 said:


> Thank you for your response!  I had a feeling that it had to be something of that nature.
> 
> For those with Etsy shops, are you able to send me a PM with the name of your shop or do I need to do a siggie hunt for the name/link?



You have to look-even asking for PM is not allowed according to the Mod's.


----------



## PurpleEars

scbelleatheart said:


> I lurk on this thread. I have posted a few times. I love all that you make and your giving ways.
> *I would like to know if there is some way I can use my sewing skills to help and bring comfort to The Ohio State University Medical Center. I Googled it and all I can find is monetary donations.*
> Long story short, my son was in a head on collision tonight at 6pm. He is lucky he is alive and was Life Flighted to OSU. We got to the accident site 10 minutes after it happened and watched as they took off the roof and pulled him out. DH took pictures of the car and we still do not know if the lady who pulled out in front of him is OK. They Life Flighted both of them to different hospitals.
> My son is OK. Major trauma to the chest and lungs and a fractured/dislocated ankle. They will do surgery on tomorrow.
> But as I sat in the waiting room I looked around all the families were not so lucky. There has to be some way I can give comfort and hope to those people.
> I know I only sew and design but does anyone have a resource so I can find a way?
> I know I am posting this in the middle of the night but I cannot sleep.* This is not a solicitation for anything* just point me in the right direction.
> 
> I will end this on a miracle moment. As we watched EMS tear the roof off the car, a van pulled up behind us. It was a priest! He asked if anyone needed his help. He was like God sent us an angel. I felt better immediately. I knew God was there and kept my son safe as the Life Flight copters took off.
> Sorry to go on but I really needed vent and be amazed at the sheriffs, EMS, fire department and staff at Ohio State. There is not an emoticon to explain how I feel right now.
> Thanks for listening!



I am so sorry to hear about your son's accident. You are a very strong woman to be so considerate of others during this difficult time for your family. I would suggest talking to the volunteer department, the gift shop, or the chaplain at the hospital to see if you can provide any sewing to help them. Praying for your family and please make sure that you take time to do something for yourself, even if it is a walk in the garden.



kmb584 said:


> I apologize if I'm posting this in the wrong spot, but I couldn't think of where else to post it.  I'm not even sure if I'm allowed to post it.
> 
> I don't sew.  I've tried.  I've failed.  I tried again; I failed again.  I'm continously drawn to this thread though because I'm awestruck over the talent showcased.
> 
> First question is, do any of you talented DISers sell your dresses?  Or make custom dresses?  Is it via individual Etsy shops, other websites, PM?  I'm asking because we're headed to the World at the end of next month which means that come this Friday I'll be scrolling through Etsy trying to find the perfect dress or two to order for my DD.  *Nannye*, you need to open an Etsy store!  I'd be your biggest customer; the dresses you make for V leave me drooling in envy!
> 
> Onwards to the second question. *DMGeurts*, do you sell your bags?  Between seeing them on here and during your trip reports, I want one!



You are welcomed to ask the questions! Some of us have shops, some don't (I am in the latter category). The easiest way is to look at the signatures, most have their shop name listed there. Alternatively, you may PM the person who made the item (which I think is ok as you reached out to them, not the other way round).



sewmess said:


> Flora - the quilt is magnificent, and mostly from stash is always good!!
> 
> I may have to admit defeat for a new bag this year: I have it all cut out, but there's so much to do today and tomorrow before we leave I don't think I'll be able to.  I'm mostly annoyed that DH was right.
> 
> I may try to do a quick back sack - mostly to keep the magic ponchos in.  Magic Ponchos keep the rain away.  If we don't carry them, it rains.  Proven theory.



Thanks. Too bad the bag did not work out for you this year. I guess this means you have to plan another trip to showcase your new bag.  Magic ponchos are good.



scbelleatheart said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! You have given me a direction to go in. I made layettes, baptismal gowns, etc. for all my kids. Then I began to collect patterns. DH wondered why I bought baby doll patterns because I don't have dolls.
> I told him someday I will need these for grandchildren's dolls but I see now I can sew heirloom dresses and bonnets, blankets and keepsakes for stillborn or early deliveries. I have a purpose now (you know nothing is better than a project) because I am blessed to still have a son and be able to give back.
> Hug your kids tight tonight and hug them even harder and say "I love you" as they grow into adulthood.
> Surgery went well today. I do not know the outcome of the driver who crossed in front of him. She was life flighted to a different hospital. Prayers to her family. And keep on sewing. Somedaymaybe I can make a difference in someone's life by doing what I do well.



I am glad that your son's surgery went well today. I hope the other driver is recovering as well. Again, I am amazed by your strength during this time. 

pyrxtc - I lost your quote. I really hope that the paper work will be done quickly and you will get a match soon.


----------



## familyabgar

scbelleatheart said:
			
		

> Thank you, thank you, thank you! You have given me a direction to go in. I made layettes, baptismal gowns, etc. for all my kids. Then I began to collect patterns. DH wondered why I bought baby doll patterns because I don't have dolls.
> I told him someday I will need these for grandchildren's dolls but I see now I can sew heirloom dresses and bonnets, blankets and keepsakes for stillborn or early deliveries. I have a purpose now (you know nothing is better than a project) because I am blessed to still have a son and be able to give back.
> Hug your kids tight tonight and hug them even harder and say "I love you" as they grow into adulthood.
> Surgery went well today. I do not know the outcome of the driver who crossed in front of him. She was life flighted to a different hospital. Prayers to her family. And keep on sewing. Somedaymaybe I can make a difference in someone's life by doing what I do well.



I have friends who've lost babies and what a gift you'd be giving.   Prayers for your son!


----------



## sewdisney

scbelleatheart said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! You have given me a direction to go in. I made layettes, baptismal gowns, etc. for all my kids. Then I began to collect patterns. DH wondered why I bought baby doll patterns because I don't have dolls.
> I told him someday I will need these for grandchildren's dolls but I see now I can sew heirloom dresses and bonnets, blankets and keepsakes for stillborn or early deliveries. I have a purpose now (you know nothing is better than a project) because I am blessed to still have a son and be able to give back.
> Hug your kids tight tonight and hug them even harder and say "I love you" as they grow into adulthood.
> Surgery went well today. I do not know the outcome of the driver who crossed in front of him. She was life flighted to a different hospital. Prayers to her family. And keep on sewing. Somedaymaybe I can make a difference in someone's life by doing what I do well.



I am so glad the surgery went well.  Hugs to you, your son and your family.  Please remember to take some time to take care of yourself.  It is very easy to forget about yourself during difficult times like this but you don't want to get rundown.  I hope your son recovers quickly.


----------



## kmb584

livndisney said:


> You have to look-even asking for PM is not allowed according to the Mod's.



Thanks!  I'll do some siggie searching after work today!


----------



## karrierock

We leave in less than two weeks!  So much more to sew, but almost have our Carsland outfits done.   Somewhere I have seen a World of Color embroidery design, and "I'm going to Legoland" with a plane from bricks. Thought I book marked it but can't find it anywhere.  More than likely it was a link I found on here.  Any ideas?


----------



## shan23877

Hello everyone! I am a long time lurker on this thread.

I recently bought my first embroidery machine, and within hours I was hooked. I love all of the designs for purchase that I'm finding online, but of course I'd really love to try my hand at designing my own.

Can anyone recommend good machine embroidery design software that is a bit more affordable than the ones in the $1000 range? What I'd really love is the ability to make seasonal and fun Mickey head designs, tiaras, princess designs, etc.

TIA!


----------



## spiritsim

karrierock said:


> We leave in less than two weeks!  So much more to sew, but almost have our Carsland outfits done.   Somewhere I have seen a World of Color embroidery design, and "I'm going to Legoland" with a plane from bricks. Thought I book marked it but can't find it anywhere.  More than likely it was a link I found on here.  Any ideas?



I just love these car shirts they are really Great!!!


----------



## spiritsim

shan23877 said:


> Hello everyone! I am a long time lurker on this thread.
> 
> I recently bought my first embroidery machine, and within hours I was hooked. I love all of the designs for purchase that I'm finding online, but of course I'd really love to try my hand at designing my own.
> 
> Can anyone recommend good machine embroidery design software that is a bit more affordable than the ones in the $1000 range? What I'd really love is the ability to make seasonal and fun Mickey head designs, tiaras, princess designs, etc.
> 
> TIA!



Which embroidery machine did you get??


----------



## love to stitch

karrierock said:


> We leave in less than two weeks!  So much more to sew, but almost have our Carsland outfits done.   Somewhere I have seen a World of Color embroidery design, and "I'm going to Legoland" with a plane from bricks. Thought I book marked it but can't find it anywhere.  More than likely it was a link I found on here.  Any ideas?



I love your shirts!


----------



## shan23877

spiritsim said:


> Which embroidery machine did you get??



I got the Brother LB 6800-the beginners one.


----------



## pyrxtc

karrierock said:


> We leave in less than two weeks!  So much more to sew, but almost have our Carsland outfits done.   Somewhere I have seen a World of Color embroidery design, and "I'm going to Legoland" with a plane from bricks. Thought I book marked it but can't find it anywhere.  More than likely it was a link I found on here.  Any ideas?





shan23877 said:


> I got the Brother LB 6800-the beginners one.



Amazing shirts. My son says you can pass them to him when you are done with them. Hehe.


----------



## familyabgar

karrierock said:
			
		

> We leave in less than two weeks!  So much more to sew, but almost have our Carsland outfits done.   Somewhere I have seen a World of Color embroidery design, and "I'm going to Legoland" with a plane from bricks. Thought I book marked it but can't find it anywhere.  More than likely it was a link I found on here.  Any ideas?



Wow how great!


----------



## sewdisney

karrierock said:


> We leave in less than two weeks!  So much more to sew, but almost have our Carsland outfits done.   Somewhere I have seen a World of Color embroidery design, and "I'm going to Legoland" with a plane from bricks. Thought I book marked it but can't find it anywhere.  More than likely it was a link I found on here.  Any ideas?



Those shirts are FABULOUS!  Did you do all that embroidery by 'hand' (meaning with only a sewing machine and not an embroidery machine)?  I bet that took TONS of hours!


----------



## PurpleEars

karrierock said:


> We leave in less than two weeks!  So much more to sew, but almost have our Carsland outfits done.   Somewhere I have seen a World of Color embroidery design, and "I'm going to Legoland" with a plane from bricks. Thought I book marked it but can't find it anywhere.  More than likely it was a link I found on here.  Any ideas?



The shirts look great! You did a wonderful job on them. The usual suspects for the designs you are thinking of would be Frou Frou by HeatherSue or MissKenzieMac. Hopefully one of them has what you want.



shan23877 said:


> Hello everyone! I am a long time lurker on this thread.
> 
> I recently bought my first embroidery machine, and within hours I was hooked. I love all of the designs for purchase that I'm finding online, but of course I'd really love to try my hand at designing my own.
> 
> Can anyone recommend good machine embroidery design software that is a bit more affordable than the ones in the $1000 range? What I'd really love is the ability to make seasonal and fun Mickey head designs, tiaras, princess designs, etc.
> 
> TIA!



Welcome! One option you can look at is Stitch Era Universal. It is free but it is not the most user friendly software.


----------



## karrierock

PurpleEars said:


> The shirts look great! You did a wonderful job on them. The usual suspects for the designs you are thinking of would be Frou Frou by HeatherSue or MissKenzieMac. Hopefully one of them has what you want.



Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!  It was MissKenzieMac!!! I remember writing her name on scrap paper.  Not a brilliant idea if I need it later. Now to get started on Lego shirts.  My car designs are HeatherSue's.


I hand appliqued the background, Mater's sign and Cozy cone sign and building.  Not the cars, cacti, Route 66 sign, or lettering.  Yes, it took forever, but it was a labor of love for my boy.

You may not be able to tell, but those are Lego tires on Maters sign and buttons for hubcaps. License plates are supposed to go on the other post, but haven't figured out how to do that.


----------



## disneychic2

PurpleEars said:


> On another news, I have been on a quilting kick lately. This is a twin sized quilt for my cousin. It will be her Christmas present. Most of the fabric came from the stash except the pink stripe border. This is the first time I did mitered corners and I am pleased with how it turned out.



A beautiful job on the quilt! Love that you were able to use your stash for the majority of it. Very nice job.



scbelleatheart said:


> I lurk on this thread. I have posted a few times. I love all that you make and your giving ways.
> *I would like to know if there is some way I can use my sewing skills to help and bring comfort to The Ohio State University Medical Center. I Googled it and all I can find is monetary donations.*
> Long story short, my son was in a head on collision tonight at 6pm. He is lucky he is alive and was Life Flighted to OSU. We got to the accident site 10 minutes after it happened and watched as they took off the roof and pulled him out. DH took pictures of the car and we still do not know if the lady who pulled out in front of him is OK. They Life Flighted both of them to different hospitals.
> My son is OK. Major trauma to the chest and lungs and a fractured/dislocated ankle. They will do surgery on tomorrow.
> But as I sat in the waiting room I looked around all the families were not so lucky. There has to be some way I can give comfort and hope to those people.
> I know I only sew and design but does anyone have a resource so I can find a way?
> I know I am posting this in the middle of the night but I cannot sleep.* This is not a solicitation for anything* just point me in the right direction.
> 
> I will end this on a miracle moment. As we watched EMS tear the roof off the car, a van pulled up behind us. It was a priest! He asked if anyone needed his help. He was like God sent us an angel. I felt better immediately. I knew God was there and kept my son safe as the Life Flight copters took off.
> Sorry to go on but I really needed vent and be amazed at the sheriffs, EMS, fire department and staff at Ohio State. There is not an emoticon to explain how I feel right now.
> Thanks for listening!



First of all, so sorry to hear about your son's accident, but so glad his surgery went well and he will recover. Bless you for wanting to help others in the midst of your difficult time. I know it can be very therapeutic to involve yourself in a project for others. I see you got plenty of suggestions and hope you've been able to connect with a group that would benefit from your God given skills. 



karrierock said:


> We leave in less than two weeks!  So much more to sew, but almost have our Carsland outfits done.   Somewhere I have seen a World of Color embroidery design, and "I'm going to Legoland" with a plane from bricks. Thought I book marked it but can't find it anywhere.  More than likely it was a link I found on here.  Any ideas?



Yay for your trip being so close! How exciting!

Everything looks beautiful! The bowling shirt is TDF! You did a fantastic job on it and I can see it must have taken forever to complete. Labor of love is right! Thanks for sharing. (And glad you found the designer you were looking for.


----------



## Deffenm

scbelleatheart said:


> I lurk on this thread. I have posted a few times. I love all that you make and your giving ways.
> *I would like to know if there is some way I can use my sewing skills to help and bring comfort to The Ohio State University Medical Center. I Googled it and all I can find is monetary donations.*
> Long story short, my son was in a head on collision tonight at 6pm. He is lucky he is alive and was Life Flighted to OSU. We got to the accident site 10 minutes after it happened and watched as they took off the roof and pulled him out. DH took pictures of the car and we still do not know if the lady who pulled out in front of him is OK. They Life Flighted both of them to different hospitals.
> My son is OK. Major trauma to the chest and lungs and a fractured/dislocated ankle. They will do surgery on tomorrow.
> But as I sat in the waiting room I looked around all the families were not so lucky. There has to be some way I can give comfort and hope to those people.
> I know I only sew and design but does anyone have a resource so I can find a way?
> I know I am posting this in the middle of the night but I cannot sleep.* This is not a solicitation for anything* just point me in the right direction.
> 
> I will end this on a miracle moment. As we watched EMS tear the roof off the car, a van pulled up behind us. It was a priest! He asked if anyone needed his help. He was like God sent us an angel. I felt better immediately. I knew God was there and kept my son safe as the Life Flight copters took off.
> Sorry to go on but I really needed vent and be amazed at the sheriffs, EMS, fire department and staff at Ohio State. There is not an emoticon to explain how I feel right now.
> Thanks for listening!




I am very sorry to hear about your son.  My mother in law and daughter work on quilts for the James cancer center I believe at OSU.  They make lap blankets for cancer patients.  If you would like me to find out more please let me know and I can get contact information for you.  We also have several friends and family members that work at OSU Hospital so I can also ask if they would know of anything. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## DisMomJill

I have been lurking here off and on for a couple of years.  I am currently busy sewing outfits for our December WDW trip.  While reading D~'s TR, I got the itch to attempt to make a bag for our trip.  So I'm seeking some advice.  Does anyone have a hipster pattern they really like?  Or another bag pattern that works well as a park bag?


----------



## PurpleEars

karrierock said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!  It was MissKenzieMac!!! I remember writing her name on scrap paper.  Not a brilliant idea if I need it later. Now to get started on Lego shirts.  My car designs are HeatherSue's.
> 
> 
> I hand appliqued the background, Mater's sign and Cozy cone sign and building.  Not the cars, cacti, Route 66 sign, or lettering.  Yes, it took forever, but it was a labor of love for my boy.
> 
> You may not be able to tell, but those are Lego tires on Maters sign and buttons for hubcaps. License plates are supposed to go on the other post, but haven't figured out how to do that.



I am glad that you were able to locate the designs. I think your family will be stopped many times and asked where you got the outfits!




DisMomJill said:


> I have been lurking here off and on for a couple of years.  I am currently busy sewing outfits for our December WDW trip.  While reading D~'s TR, I got the itch to attempt to make a bag for our trip.  So I'm seeking some advice.  Does anyone have a hipster pattern they really like?  Or another bag pattern that works well as a park bag?



Welcome! A few of us have used the out and about zipper bag on youcanmakethis.com. There is a sale on right now and you can get 20% off! By the way, we will be there at around the same time.


----------



## DisMomJill

PurpleEars said:


> Welcome! A few of us have used the out and about zipper bag on youcanmakethis.com. There is a sale on right now and you can get 20% off! By the way, we will be there at around the same time.


Thanks for the recommendation.  I will look at it.  I made a YCMT purchase this afternoon about 30 minutes before I saw the code on FB.  I was so irritated!  But now a code just gives me a good excuse to buy more patterns   So cool about you being there about the same time.  That is such a great time to go!


----------



## scbelleatheart

sewdisney said:


> I am so glad the surgery went well.  Hugs to you, your son and your family.  Please remember to take some time to take care of yourself.  It is very easy to forget about yourself during difficult times like this but you don't want to get rundown.  I hope your son recovers quickly.


Not something a Mom wants to go through. I just needed a project so my mind doesn't wander to the "what if's"
 Recovery will be long. 6-9 months but he is healthy and strong. It will  be hard for him to stay out of a gym that long. A personal trainer with a shattered ankle is not good. He will be fine I just freaked a little and was amazed at the hospital staff. I saw so many sad people who needed a little lift.


----------



## scbelleatheart

Deffenm said:


> I am very sorry to hear about your son.  My mother in law and daughter work on quilts for the James cancer center I believe at OSU.  They make lap blankets for cancer patients.  If you would like me to find out more please let me know and I can get contact information for you.  We also have several friends and family members that work at OSU Hospital so I can also ask if they would know of anything. You and your family are in my thoughts.



Yes, please, if you have any information I would love to have it. Caps, hats, quilts, anything for OSU James. Our whole family are OSU grads.


----------



## nannye

kmb584 said:


> I apologize if I'm posting this in the wrong spot, but I couldn't think of where else to post it.  I'm not even sure if I'm allowed to post it.
> 
> I don't sew.  I've tried.  I've failed.  I tried again; I failed again.  I'm continously drawn to this thread though because I'm awestruck over the talent showcased.
> 
> First question is, do any of you talented DISers sell your dresses?  Or make custom dresses?  Is it via individual Etsy shops, other websites, PM?  I'm asking because we're headed to the World at the end of next month which means that come this Friday I'll be scrolling through Etsy trying to find the perfect dress or two to order for my DD.  *Nannye*, you need to open an Etsy store!  I'd be your biggest customer; the dresses you make for V leave me drooling in envy!
> 
> Onwards to the second question. *DMGeurts*, do you sell your bags?  Between seeing them on here and during your trip reports, I want one!



A friend told me I had a shout out and to come say hi!
You are so sweet. I don't get on this thread near enough now that my trip is done. It's taken a long time just getting back into the daily swing of things since I got back. (Mind you I was pretty scarce before too! ha ha) The first 2 weeks left me exhausted all the time and then I actually went back to work with a bang and supplied in a grade 2/3 class all week this week so I am super drained. Up next weekend, our Huge scrapbooking crop. Trying to figure out what to scale back without hurting things because I don't know how I'll get through the day!  Hello to all! I hope everyone is well.  
SCBELLEATHEART - I hope your son is doing a bit better now and his surgery went okay, I just caught sight of your post, so I don't know the whole story, but I hope everyone is okay. 
Hello to everyone else, I hope to get back on here more consistently soon!


----------



## spiritsim

shan23877 said:


> I got the Brother LB 6800-the beginners one.



I have looked at that machine online how do you like it ?


----------



## babynala

Yoshiandi said:


> A dress I whipped up for a 5yr old going to Disney for the first time. She is having her hair done at BBB first thing before having breakfast at Cindy's
> 
> 
> Quite proud of this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light up tutu I had to make as I couldn't find one to find a child in a reasonable price range.
> 
> And if the pics don't show up on the page for anyone, here is the link to the FB page I have them on.


Wow, I love all the embroidery on this dress.  It is just adorable and then the lighting up skirt puts it on a whole other levele.   



karrierock said:


> We leave in less than two weeks!  So much more to sew, but almost have our Carsland outfits done.   Somewhere I have seen a World of Color embroidery design, and "I'm going to Legoland" with a plane from bricks. Thought I book marked it but can't find it anywhere.  More than likely it was a link I found on here.  Any ideas?


Oh my these are absolutely amazing.  I love the Cars outfits.  You did an amazing job and I see you didn't need that Cozy Cone motel applique since you made it happen on your own.  Great work.  Have fun on your trip.  Hope you get everything made.  



shan23877 said:


> Hello everyone! I am a long time lurker on this thread.
> 
> I recently bought my first embroidery machine, and within hours I was hooked. I love all of the designs for purchase that I'm finding online, but of course I'd really love to try my hand at designing my own.
> 
> Can anyone recommend good machine embroidery design software that is a bit more affordable than the ones in the $1000 range? What I'd really love is the ability to make seasonal and fun Mickey head designs, tiaras, princess designs, etc.
> 
> TIA!


Welcome!  Congrats on your purchase.  Sorry, I don't have any help with the software as I don't digitize.  



karrierock said:


> I hand appliqued the background, Mater's sign and Cozy cone sign and building.  Not the cars, cacti, Route 66 sign, or lettering.  Yes, it took forever, but it was a labor of love for my boy.
> 
> You may not be able to tell, but those are Lego tires on Maters sign and buttons for hubcaps. License plates are supposed to go on the other post, but haven't figured out how to do that.


Had to go back and look because I really do love this shirt.  The buttons are really cute and now I see the 3D tires on the mater sign.   



DisMomJill said:


> I have been lurking here off and on for a couple of years.  I am currently busy sewing outfits for our December WDW trip.  While reading D~'s TR, I got the itch to attempt to make a bag for our trip.  So I'm seeking some advice.  Does anyone have a hipster pattern they really like?  Or another bag pattern that works well as a park bag?


I have never made it but I know others have used the hipster from Dog Under My Desk and they like it.  Can't wait to see your bag.  And don't forget to post some of your other things too.


----------



## Mom2kmta

Yoshiandi said:


> A dress I whipped up for a 5yr old going to Disney for the first time. She is having her hair done at BBB first thing before having breakfast at Cindy's
> 
> Quite proud of this one!
> 
> The light up tutu I had to make as I couldn't find one to find a child in a reasonable price range.
> 
> And if the pics don't show up on the page for anyone, here is the link to the FB page I have them on.
> https://www.facebook.com/Melissa.Loor77/media_set?set=a.10201802071236123.1073741827.1312281478&type=3



OMG! I love the lights! Great job!


----------



## PurpleEars

DisMomJill said:


> Thanks for the recommendation.  I will look at it.  I made a YCMT purchase this afternoon about 30 minutes before I saw the code on FB.  I was so irritated!  But now a code just gives me a good excuse to buy more patterns   So cool about you being there about the same time.  That is such a great time to go!



This is the first time we are going the first week of December. We are looking forward to attending Candlelight Processional! Please share which patterns you bought/are buying! 



scbelleatheart said:


> Not something a Mom wants to go through. I just needed a project so my mind doesn't wander to the "what if's"
> Recovery will be long. 6-9 months but he is healthy and strong. It will  be hard for him to stay out of a gym that long. A personal trainer with a shattered ankle is not good. He will be fine I just freaked a little and was amazed at the hospital staff. I saw so many sad people who needed a little lift.



I am sorry to hear that there will be a long recovery ahead for your son. I am amazed by the positive attitude you have shown since the accident. I hope you will be able to find a project to help you along this journey. You are very generous to be thinking of others. 



nannye said:


> A friend told me I had a shout out and to come say hi!
> You are so sweet. I don't get on this thread near enough now that my trip is done. It's taken a long time just getting back into the daily swing of things since I got back. (Mind you I was pretty scarce before too! ha ha) The first 2 weeks left me exhausted all the time and then I actually went back to work with a bang and supplied in a grade 2/3 class all week this week so I am super drained. Up next weekend, our Huge scrapbooking crop. Trying to figure out what to scale back without hurting things because I don't know how I'll get through the day!  Hello to all! I hope everyone is well.
> SCBELLEATHEART - I hope your son is doing a bit better now and his surgery went okay, I just caught sight of your post, so I don't know the whole story, but I hope everyone is okay.
> Hello to everyone else, I hope to get back on here more consistently soon!



Welcome back! I had no idea that you are a supply teacher too! I am sure the students kept you busy! Have fun at the crop next week!


----------



## Deffenm

scbelleatheart said:


> Yes, please, if you have any information I would love to have it. Caps, hats, quilts, anything for OSU James. Our whole family are OSU grads.



Here is their website.  They are called the Stitching Sisters.  The group started out making lap blankets for breast cancer patients but now they make blankets for all different types of cancer patients.  http://stitchingsisters.org/

I wish your son a safe and speedy recovery.


----------



## familyabgar

I am nearly done with DD's Belle gown!  I have just the finishing details, sleeves, and some hemming to figure out.  I forgot to take into account the length of the bodice when I figured the length of the skirt--so the skirt is too long. 

Did I already mention that this is the second skirt I had to make?  I got the first one completely done (minus the sash, which isn't finished yet), when I realized it was teeeeeny tiny.  I'd made the panels half as wide as I needed.  Oops!  I went back to the store and bought the remaining fabric--only 2 yards left.  Crossed my fingers.  

Well, 2 yards again didn't work quite right to get the proportion for the A-line.  So I used some of the left over bodice fabric to add the extra width.  You can see how that turned out in the first picture.

The back:  notice the extra panels in the middle that created a train.  These panels are sparkly.  I wish I'd added the gold trim to the back of the bodice, but oh well!





The front:


----------



## disneychic2

DisMomJill said:


> I have been lurking here off and on for a couple of years.  I am currently busy sewing outfits for our December WDW trip.  While reading D~'s TR, I got the itch to attempt to make a bag for our trip.  So I'm seeking some advice.  Does anyone have a hipster pattern they really like?  Or another bag pattern that works well as a park bag?



I see you got a couple of good ideas for the bag patterns, but I just wanted to welcome you to the thread and encourage you to post pics of whatever you make. We love to see pictures!!



nannye said:


> A friend told me I had a shout out and to come say hi!
> You are so sweet. I don't get on this thread near enough now that my trip is done. It's taken a long time just getting back into the daily swing of things since I got back. (Mind you I was pretty scarce before too! ha ha) The first 2 weeks left me exhausted all the time and then I actually went back to work with a bang and supplied in a grade 2/3 class all week this week so I am super drained. Up next weekend, our Huge scrapbooking crop. Trying to figure out what to scale back without hurting things because I don't know how I'll get through the day!  Hello to all! I hope everyone is well.
> SCBELLEATHEART - I hope your son is doing a bit better now and his surgery went okay, I just caught sight of your post, so I don't know the whole story, but I hope everyone is okay.
> Hello to everyone else, I hope to get back on here more consistently soon!



Welcome back! I'm keeping a watch for your TR and hope you get it started soon. In your spare time.


----------



## disneychic2

familyabgar said:


> I am nearly done with DD's Belle gown!  I have just the finishing details, sleeves, and some hemming to figure out.  I forgot to take into account the length of the bodice when I figured the length of the skirt--so the skirt is too long.
> 
> Did I already mention that this is the second skirt I had to make?  I got the first one completely done (minus the sash, which isn't finished yet), when I realized it was teeeeeny tiny.  I'd made the panels half as wide as I needed.  Oops!  I went back to the store and bought the remaining fabric--only 2 yards left.  Crossed my fingers.
> 
> Well, 2 yards again didn't work quite right to get the proportion for the A-line.  So I used some of the left over bodice fabric to add the extra width.  You can see how that turned out in the first picture.
> 
> The back:  notice the extra panels in the middle that created a train.  These panels are sparkly.  I wish I'd added the gold trim to the back of the bodice, but oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front:



You must have posted while I was posting so I missed this. It is beautiful. I'm sorry you had a few setbacks, but the end result is fabulous. And fixing the length won't be too bad. Very creative solution to stretch your fabric. I just hate when I do something boneheaded that results in another trip to the fabric store and redoing things! So I can certainly relate. Good job, though!


----------



## ameliasmommy

Gosh you ladies are so talented! I cant sew to save my life!


----------



## DisMomJill

familyabgar said:


>



Wow!  That dress is awesome (as my DD would say)


----------



## LMN

Just had to pop in and let you know how inspirational you guys have been for me!  I am enjoying the pictures of all of your amazing projects!  I am a very, very beginner sewer, but I have to say am inspired by you all to try a few projects of my own!  I am really intrigued by the appliques and embroidery especially!!  So much so that I went to my local Joann's and watched a demo on an embroidery/sewing machine yesterday.  How fun!  Santa may not have such a hard time shopping for me this year!

I hope to have some of my own project pics to post soon! 

Thank you all!  

Liesel


----------



## Iamthequeen

DisMomJill said:


> I have been lurking here off and on for a couple of years.  I am currently busy sewing outfits for our December WDW trip.  While reading D~'s TR, I got the itch to attempt to make a bag for our trip.  So I'm seeking some advice.  Does anyone have a hipster pattern they really like?  Or another bag pattern that works well as a park bag?



I made the one from dogundermydesk dot com.  It works up very nicely and is comfortable to carry.  I made one for my last trip.


----------



## familyabgar

LMN said:


> Just had to pop in and let you know how inspirational you guys have been for me!  I am enjoying the pictures of all of your amazing projects!  I am a very, very beginner sewer, but I have to say am inspired by you all to try a few projects of my own!  I am really intrigued by the appliques and embroidery especially!!  So much so that I went to my local Joann's and watched a demo on an embroidery/sewing machine yesterday.  How fun!  Santa may not have such a hard time shopping for me this year!
> 
> I hope to have some of my own project pics to post soon!
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> Liesel




I was the exact same way!  I've only been sewing for...almost 2 months?  Maybe less?  This and the past threads really boosted my desire.  I want to try applique, too!  Maybe in the new year.


Thanks for the replies about the Belle gown!  (I forgot to pull quotes)  Even with the setbacks it was a fun project with a fun result.  I have a friend who is jealous b/c she always wanted a princess gown as a child!


----------



## love to stitch

familyabgar said:


> I am nearly done with DD's Belle gown!  I have just the finishing details, sleeves, and some hemming to figure out.  I forgot to take into account the length of the bodice when I figured the length of the skirt--so the skirt is too long.
> 
> Did I already mention that this is the second skirt I had to make?  I got the first one completely done (minus the sash, which isn't finished yet), when I realized it was teeeeeny tiny.  I'd made the panels half as wide as I needed.  Oops!  I went back to the store and bought the remaining fabric--only 2 yards left.  Crossed my fingers.
> 
> Well, 2 yards again didn't work quite right to get the proportion for the A-line.  So I used some of the left over bodice fabric to add the extra width.  You can see how that turned out in the first picture.
> 
> The back:  notice the extra panels in the middle that created a train.  These panels are sparkly.  I wish I'd added the gold trim to the back of the bodice, but oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front:



The dress is beautiful.

I have a little friend who will be making her first trip to Disney World in November. I made this outfit for her and hope to make a couple more for her before the trip.


----------



## sewdisney

familyabgar said:


> I am nearly done with DD's Belle gown!  I have just the finishing details, sleeves, and some hemming to figure out.  I forgot to take into account the length of the bodice when I figured the length of the skirt--so the skirt is too long.
> 
> Did I already mention that this is the second skirt I had to make?  I got the first one completely done (minus the sash, which isn't finished yet), when I realized it was teeeeeny tiny.  I'd made the panels half as wide as I needed.  Oops!  I went back to the store and bought the remaining fabric--only 2 yards left.  Crossed my fingers.
> 
> Well, 2 yards again didn't work quite right to get the proportion for the A-line.  So I used some of the left over bodice fabric to add the extra width.  You can see how that turned out in the first picture.
> 
> The back:  notice the extra panels in the middle that created a train.  These panels are sparkly.  I wish I'd added the gold trim to the back of the bodice, but oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front:



That is so cute!  I am sorry you had to do it again.  We've all been there- but that doesn't make it any less sucky!  I hope you can make it in the 2 yards you got.  Good luck!


----------



## LMN

familyabgar said:


> I was the exact same way!  I've only been sewing for...almost 2 months?  Maybe less?  This and the past threads really boosted my desire.  I want to try applique, too!  Maybe in the new year.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies about the Belle gown!  (I forgot to pull quotes)  Even with the setbacks it was a fun project with a fun result.  I have a friend who is jealous b/c she always wanted a princess gown as a child!





Wow!  You've only been sewing for a few months??  The Belle gown is beautiful!  Very impressive- I would have thought you had been sewing for much, much longer!  Great job!


----------



## PurpleEars

familyabgar said:


> I am nearly done with DD's Belle gown!  I have just the finishing details, sleeves, and some hemming to figure out.  I forgot to take into account the length of the bodice when I figured the length of the skirt--so the skirt is too long.
> 
> Did I already mention that this is the second skirt I had to make?  I got the first one completely done (minus the sash, which isn't finished yet), when I realized it was teeeeeny tiny.  I'd made the panels half as wide as I needed.  Oops!  I went back to the store and bought the remaining fabric--only 2 yards left.  Crossed my fingers.
> 
> Well, 2 yards again didn't work quite right to get the proportion for the A-line.  So I used some of the left over bodice fabric to add the extra width.  You can see how that turned out in the first picture.
> 
> The back:  notice the extra panels in the middle that created a train.  These panels are sparkly.  I wish I'd added the gold trim to the back of the bodice, but oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front:



You did a great job on the dress. You were very creative to find a solution for your fabric problems. I have certainly done something similar in the past (and wondering why I had so much fabric leftover).



ameliasmommy said:


> Gosh you ladies are so talented! I cant sew to save my life!



Welcome. You never know what you can do until you try! Many people started on this thread with nearly no sewing experience beyond home ec and they were all making beautiful things in no time!



LMN said:


> Just had to pop in and let you know how inspirational you guys have been for me!  I am enjoying the pictures of all of your amazing projects!  I am a very, very beginner sewer, but I have to say am inspired by you all to try a few projects of my own!  I am really intrigued by the appliques and embroidery especially!!  So much so that I went to my local Joann's and watched a demo on an embroidery/sewing machine yesterday.  How fun!  Santa may not have such a hard time shopping for me this year!
> 
> I hope to have some of my own project pics to post soon!
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> Liesel



Welcome! I look forward to seeing pictures of your projects. 



love to stitch said:


> I have a little friend who will be making her first trip to Disney World in November. I made this outfit for her and hope to make a couple more for her before the trip.



The outfit is adorable! I am sure your little friend will like it very much!


----------



## familyabgar

love to stitch said:


> The dress is beautiful.
> 
> I have a little friend who will be making her first trip to Disney World in November. I made this outfit for her and hope to make a couple more for her before the trip.


Thanks!

This is so lovely and classic!  It is incredibly professional looking.  Do you use a ruffler or gathering foot?  It's so perfect.  



sewdisney said:


> That is so cute!  I am sorry you had to do it again.  We've all been there- but that doesn't make it any less sucky!  I hope you can make it in the 2 yards you got.  Good luck!



Thank you!  This was using just the 2 yards, so I'm thankful it worked out.



LMN said:


> Wow!  You've only been sewing for a few months??  The Belle gown is beautiful!  Very impressive- I would have thought you had been sewing for much, much longer!  Great job!



Yep!  I followed a tutorial for this dress at a blog called Homemade Toast.   I really think reading and practice goes a long way!



PurpleEars said:


> You did a great job on the dress. You were very creative to find a solution for your fabric problems. I have certainly done something similar in the past (and wondering why I had so much fabric leftover).


 Thank you   It was a d'oh! moment for sure!


Speaking of professional, do many of you use a serger on clothing?  I started by zig-zagging raw edges but use the overcasting foot/stitch now.  Just thinking about the future and if I might invest in one sometime.


----------



## NiniMorris

Seriously Disboards?  Why do you hate to grab posts?

Anyway... I can't remember what I was going to post to (too old) and too lazy to go back and grab them again!  

The only one I remember is about the serger...I was taught sewing by my grand mother (a professional seamstress from the 40's and 50's...she made all the wedding trousseaus for anybody that was anybody in the Birmingham area...) and she taught me that zig zagging was the only way a home seamstress could finish seams...but she had a professional serger type machine.

Once I decided to make clothes to sell I got a serger...I am now on my second one.  I can't imagine sewing without it....and I only got a basic model, mine won't do all the fancy stuff...just a basic serger  I love it!


Nini


----------



## love to stitch

familyabgar said:


> This is so lovely and classic!  It is incredibly professional looking.  Do you use a ruffler or gathering foot?  It's so perfect.



Thanks for the compliments on my outfit.

I gather the old fashion way, 2 rows of long stitches and pull them.


----------



## disneychic2

LMN said:


> Just had to pop in and let you know how inspirational you guys have been for me!  I am enjoying the pictures of all of your amazing projects!  I am a very, very beginner sewer, but I have to say am inspired by you all to try a few projects of my own!  I am really intrigued by the appliques and embroidery especially!!  So much so that I went to my local Joann's and watched a demo on an embroidery/sewing machine yesterday.  How fun!  Santa may not have such a hard time shopping for me this year!
> 
> I hope to have some of my own project pics to post soon!
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> Liesel



Welcome! Looking forward to seeing projects from you. A word about Singer machines, though: Most people on here don't think much of them. I guess they have a reputation for being junk. I don't have personal experience, but that is the common belief on here. Lots of folks like Babylock (which is what I have and love), Bernina, Janome, Brother. If you are serious about getting started, you might want to check reviews of various machines. Maybe our fellow DISboutiquers can add their 2 cents worth. At any rate, hope I didn't scare you off. Again, Welcome!



love to stitch said:


> The dress is beautiful.
> 
> I have a little friend who will be making her first trip to Disney World in November. I made this outfit for her and hope to make a couple more for her before the trip.



This is so cute! I love the simplicity of the outfit that allows the design to shine. I just love it!



NiniMorris said:


> Seriously Disboards?  Why do you hate to grab posts?
> 
> Anyway... I can't remember what I was going to post to (too old) and too lazy to go back and grab them again!
> 
> The only one I remember is about the serger...I was taught sewing by my grand mother (a professional seamstress from the 40's and 50's...she made all the wedding trousseaus for anybody that was anybody in the Birmingham area...) and she taught me that zig zagging was the only way a home seamstress could finish seams...but she had a professional serger type machine.
> 
> Once I decided to make clothes to sell I got a serger...I am now on my second one.  I can't imagine sewing without it....and I only got a basic model, mine won't do all the fancy stuff...just a basic serger  I love it!
> 
> 
> Nini



I agree. I love my serger and it, too, is just basic. 

BTW, Nini, how are you coming with your 70 shirts??? I'm still purchasing embroidery designs. Just can't seem to help myself!


----------



## PurpleEars

familyabgar said:


> Speaking of professional, do many of you use a serger on clothing?  I started by zig-zagging raw edges but use the overcasting foot/stitch now.  Just thinking about the future and if I might invest in one sometime.



I use a serger for all my clothing projects. Like you, I started out using zigzag stitch, then moved to overcast stitch. Since I was a poor student at the time, I ended up getting a side cutter for my sewing machine to do the overcast stitch and finish the hem. Eventually I got a serger, Singer 14CG754 from Wal-Mart. It is a basic 2-3-4 needle machine but I really like it. A word of warning though, there is a similar model made by Singer that people hate.



love to stitch said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my outfit.
> 
> I gather the old fashion way, 2 rows of long stitches and pull them.



I have done gathers with a ruffler, a gathering foot, and the "old fashion" way. Ironically I actually like the old fashion way the best!



disneychic2 said:


> Welcome! Looking forward to seeing projects from you. A word about Singer machines, though: Most people on here don't think much of them. I guess they have a reputation for being junk. I don't have personal experience, but that is the common belief on here. Lots of folks like Babylock (which is what I have and love), Bernina, Janome, Brother. If you are serious about getting started, you might want to check reviews of various machines. Maybe our fellow DISboutiquers can add their 2 cents worth. At any rate, hope I didn't scare you off. Again, Welcome!
> 
> I agree. I love my serger and it, too, is just basic.
> 
> BTW, Nini, how are you coming with your 70 shirts??? I'm still purchasing embroidery designs. Just can't seem to help myself!



I agree with the statement about sewing machine brands. Yes, I have a Singer serger, but I heard many horror stories about a similar model made by Singer. Don't get me wrong, Singer used to make good machines that are workhorses (as some of the girls with vintage machines can attest to that). I own 3 Brother machines (one computerized sewing machine, one basic sewing/embroidery combo, one embroidery only) and all of them work very well. I have even taken the sewing only machine apart and serviced it myself.

I don't know what's worse - purchasing embroidery designs or sewing patterns! I really should stop browsing websites with either item 

BTW, were you able to connect with Teresa re: Big Give group?


----------



## LMN

disneychic2 said:


> Welcome! Looking forward to seeing projects from you. A word about Singer machines, though: Most people on here don't think much of them. I guess they have a reputation for being junk. I don't have personal experience, but that is the common belief on here. Lots of folks like Babylock (which is what I have and love), Bernina, Janome, Brother. If you are serious about getting started, you might want to check reviews of various machines. Maybe our fellow DISboutiquers can add their 2 cents worth. At any rate, hope I didn't scare you off. Again, Welcome!
> 
> 
> Disneychic2:
> 
> actually, the brand I was watching a demo of at Joann's was Husqvarna.  I didn't see any Singers.  Would love to get yours and others opinions of Husqvarna.  I have heard good things about Brother machines too.  I'm at the very beginning stages of starting to look and know nothing about any of these brands, so any opinions are great welcomed!  Thanks so much!
> 
> Liesel


----------



## shan23877

spiritsim said:


> I have looked at that machine online how do you like it ?



I like it a lot so far! Within one day I wanted software to create designs and such though.  I can see embroidery becoming very addictive to me!


----------



## smittette

> actually, the brand I was watching a demo of at Joann's was Husqvarna.  I didn't see any Singers.  Would love to get yours and others opinions of Husqvarna.  I have heard good things about Brother machines too.  I'm at the very beginning stages of starting to look and know nothing about any of these brands, so any opinions are great welcomed!  Thanks so much!
> 
> Liesel



The Husqvarna machines have a lot going for them. You can do just about anything, but they can be a little complicated. My mother has 2 Husqvarna embroidery machines - a fairly basic one and a Diamond. Long story, short: I get to use them. She recently bought a BabyLoc Ellissimo. It is much more intuitive and has some built in features that allow you to create simple embroidery designs right on the machine. Plus it automatically recalculates the density so you can enlarge or shrink designs easily. 
You can do those things on the computer with the right software - Husqvarna does have great software, but it is extra (a lot extra) and once again, not as intuitive.
One important thing to look at is how you get the designs on the machine. If at all possible you don't want to have to use a big design card. A usb connection for a flash drive is much easier to use.
If you have a chance, play with several different brands before you decide. Also, get one with a decent sized hoop (At least 5x7). My first one was a Brother with only a 4 x 4 hoop - just big enough to get us really hooked. 
A final note, make sure you buy from a dealer that really supports you. They can be invaluable in case you don't understand something or have a problem. -Or they can make your life miserable. There's at least one running horror story saga on here where a bad dealer continued to compound problems rather than help.


----------



## familyabgar

DisMomJill said:


> Wow!  That dress is awesome (as my DD would say)


I think I missed this before, but thank you!  . 


It's now been 2 days and I think that was a long enough break (last week I went 5 nights in between sewing!).


Thanks for the serger responses.  If I'm still as gung-ho in the new year, I may have get one.  Maybe I'll just ask for gift cards for Christmas.


----------



## hey_jude

Hi everyone.  As so many others have said, you all continue to inspire me with your amazing creations.  Here's a few things I've been working on over the last couple of months to try to keep up with all of you!

Four Quarters Dress (by Monkeysbug):
front





Jackets from a recent Big Give:






Skirt (with button hole elastic):





Hidden button and opening:









Judy


----------



## Yoshiandi

familyabgar said:


> I am nearly done with DD's Belle gown!  I have just the finishing details, sleeves, and some hemming to figure out.  I forgot to take into account the length of the bodice when I figured the length of the skirt--so the skirt is too long.
> 
> Did I already mention that this is the second skirt I had to make?  I got the first one completely done (minus the sash, which isn't finished yet), when I realized it was teeeeeny tiny.  I'd made the panels half as wide as I needed.  Oops!  I went back to the store and bought the remaining fabric--only 2 yards left.  Crossed my fingers.
> 
> Well, 2 yards again didn't work quite right to get the proportion for the A-line.  So I used some of the left over bodice fabric to add the extra width.  You can see how that turned out in the first picture.
> 
> The back:  notice the extra panels in the middle that created a train.  These panels are sparkly.  I wish I'd added the gold trim to the back of the bodice, but oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front:




SOOOO IN love with this~~~~ I may have to try my hand at one of these.


----------



## PurpleEars

hey_jude said:


> Hi everyone.  As so many others have said, you all continue to inspire me with your amazing creations.  Here's a few things I've been working on over the last couple of months to try to keep up with all of you!
> 
> Four Quarters Dress (by Monkeysbug):
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackets from a recent Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt (with button hole elastic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hidden button and opening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Hi Judy! I haven't seen you in a while and was wondering how you are doing. I I know I commented on those jackets before but I still think that they are great! The dress and skirt are nice too. By the way, we are going to be in your neck of the woods probably in early November (yes, I know, it will probably rain the whole time we are there).

I am working on a big project right now but I hope I will be able to show a few pictures soon!


----------



## scbelleatheart

Deffenm said:


> Here is their website.  They are called the Stitching Sisters.  The group started out making lap blankets for breast cancer patients but now they make blankets for all different types of cancer patients.  http://stitchingsisters.org/
> 
> I wish your son a safe and speedy recovery.



I have to go to C-Bus/OSU next week so I will stop in at the sewing center in Dublin. I'm sure I will be making many trips to OSU over the next few months. Nice that DD works there but in the behavioral building. Looks like a lot physical therapy ahead. 
Thank you for that link!


----------



## scbelleatheart

hey_jude said:


> Hi everyone.  As so many others have said, you all continue to inspire me with your amazing creations.  Here's a few things I've been working on over the last couple of months to try to keep up with all of you!
> 
> Four Quarters Dress (by Monkeysbug):
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackets from a recent Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt (with button hole elastic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hidden button and opening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Oh, I love the jacket! That would work for my niece who leaves for the Disney CP in January. She loves Disney!


----------



## sewdisney

hey_jude said:


> Hi everyone.  As so many others have said, you all continue to inspire me with your amazing creations.  Here's a few things I've been working on over the last couple of months to try to keep up with all of you!
> 
> Four Quarters Dress (by Monkeysbug):
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackets from a recent Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt (with button hole elastic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hidden button and opening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Absolutely adorable!  They are all cute but I especially love the jackets!  Where did you find the jackets?  I've looked and looked but I can't find any jackets that are blank in child sizes.


----------



## love to stitch

hey_jude said:


> Hi everyone.  As so many others have said, you all continue to inspire me with your amazing creations.  Here's a few things I've been working on over the last couple of months to try to keep up with all of you!
> 
> Four Quarters Dress (by Monkeysbug):
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackets from a recent Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt (with button hole elastic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hidden button and opening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Everything is adorable, I really love the jackets.


----------



## familyabgar

hey_jude said:


> Hi everyone.  As so many others have said, you all continue to inspire me with your amazing creations.  Here's a few things I've been working on over the last couple of months to try to keep up with all of you!
> 
> 
> Judy



Nice!  What is button-hole elastic?  Why is it used?



Yoshiandi said:


> SOOOO IN love with this~~~~ I may have to try my hand at one of these.



Thanks! You should!  I'm almost finished adding the skirt "sash" (can't think of a better way to describe) and will hopefully add the bias tape to the sleeve openings tonight, too.  I'm very slow at hand-sewing.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Ok....I just can't keep up. Its always something.  So I will just stop apologizing for being behind because I'm afraid, this is just me. So hopefully you won't mind when I do pop back on. 

Scbelleatheart...I hope your son is doing better. 

I loved the belle dress and the other wonderful items on the past few pages, which my failing memory can't recall at this moment.  My phone is a pill and has trouble quoting.

So I had a second miscarriage (almost exactly a year apart) and am having a hard time getting back to sewing. I have a ton of ideas, but just can't start. I also got a new serger at a great price. But scared to use it. I know I just need to turn it on and try it, but.....  :/

My daughter keeps changing her mind about Halloween costumes, lastest is Buzz. Does anyone know where to get an embroidery design for the chest plate on buzz?


Edit....hey jude.... love that skirt with buttonhole elastic.  Great idea and too cute!!


----------



## PurpleEars

BabyRapunzel said:


> Ok....I just can't keep up. Its always something.  So I will just stop apologizing for being behind because I'm afraid, this is just me. So hopefully you won't mind when I do pop back on.
> 
> So I had a second miscarriage (almost exactly a year apart) and am having a hard time getting back to sewing. I have a ton of ideas, but just can't start. I also got a new serger at a great price. But scared to use it. I know I just need to turn it on and try it, but.....  :/
> 
> My daughter keeps changing her mind about Halloween costumes, lastest is Buzz. Does anyone know where to get an embroidery design for the chest plate on buzz?



Don't apologize for being behind, it is called life! Please drop by whenever you can!

I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage .

I hope you will try out the serger soon. I can't imagine doing clothing without one at this point.

I am not sure where you can find the embroidery design. I would check either Heather's shop or MissKenzieMac.


----------



## pyrxtc

BabyRapunzel said:


> So I had a second miscarriage (almost exactly a year apart) and am having a hard time getting back to sewing. I have a ton of ideas, but just can't start. I also got a new serger at a great price. But scared to use it. I know I just need to turn it on and try it, but.....  :/



I am so sorry to hear that. i know firsthand how awful it can be.


----------



## love to stitch

BabyRapunzel said:


> Ok....I just can't keep up. Its always something.  So I will just stop apologizing for being behind because I'm afraid, this is just me. So hopefully you won't mind when I do pop back on.
> 
> Scbelleatheart...I hope your son is doing better.
> 
> I loved the belle dress and the other wonderful items on the past few pages, which my failing memory can't recall at this moment.  My phone is a pill and has trouble quoting.
> 
> So I had a second miscarriage (almost exactly a year apart) and am having a hard time getting back to sewing. I have a ton of ideas, but just can't start. I also got a new serger at a great price. But scared to use it. I know I just need to turn it on and try it, but.....  :/
> 
> My daughter keeps changing her mind about Halloween costumes, lastest is Buzz. Does anyone know where to get an embroidery design for the chest plate on buzz?
> 
> 
> Edit....hey jude.... love that skirt with buttonhole elastic.  Great idea and too cute!!



I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage.

I agree with the other ladies, turn that serger on and use it, I love mine.


----------



## familyabgar

BabyRapunzel said:


> Ok....I just can't keep up. Its always something.  So I will just stop apologizing for being behind because I'm afraid, this is just me. So hopefully you won't mind when I do pop back on.
> 
> Scbelleatheart...I hope your son is doing better.
> 
> I loved the belle dress and the other wonderful items on the past few pages, which my failing memory can't recall at this moment.  My phone is a pill and has trouble quoting.
> 
> So I had a second miscarriage (almost exactly a year apart) and am having a hard time getting back to sewing. I have a ton of ideas, but just can't start. I also got a new serger at a great price. But scared to use it. I know I just need to turn it on and try it, but.....  :/
> 
> My daughter keeps changing her mind about Halloween costumes, lastest is Buzz. Does anyone know where to get an embroidery design for the chest plate on buzz?
> 
> 
> Edit....hey jude.... love that skirt with buttonhole elastic.  Great idea and too cute!!



I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## hey_jude

PurpleEars said:


> Hi Judy! I haven't seen you in a while and was wondering how you are doing. I I know I commented on those jackets before but I still think that they are great! The dress and skirt are nice too. By the way, we are going to be in your neck of the woods probably in early November (yes, I know, it will probably rain the whole time we are there).
> 
> I am working on a big project right now but I hope I will be able to show a few pictures soon!



Hi Flora!  September has been really busy getting used to everyone`s new schedules but I think we`ve almost got things under control...or at least as controlled as my household will ever be with 5 people going 5 different directions most days!

Yes, coming in November is not the nicest time to visit.  Hopefully this year will be a sunnier month than the more normal gray and rainy Novembers that we have most years.

I can`t wait to see what you`ve been working on!

Judy


----------



## hey_jude

scbelleatheart said:


> Oh, I love the jacket! That would work for my niece who leaves for the Disney CP in January. She loves Disney!




Thanks!


----------



## hey_jude

familyabgar said:


> Nice!



Thanks!



familyabgar said:


> What is button-hole elastic?  Why is it used?





It`s elastic that has little button holes every inch or so.  It basically allows the waistband to be re-sized.  You need to leave an opening in the waistband and add a button.  You can then re-position the elastic as needed.

Judy


----------



## hey_jude

sewdisney said:


> Absolutely adorable!  They are all cute but I especially love the jackets!  Where did you find the jackets?  I've looked and looked but I can't find any jackets that are blank in child sizes.




Thanks!

I got the jackets at Walmart (in Canada).  I agree, it`s tough to find jackets without something already on them but they did have these in boys sizes from baby sizes up to about 12-14 in a few colours (grey, navy, black).  There was nothing blank in any girls sizes.


Judy


----------



## darnheather

I have been up sewing until midnight or later for more than a week and I'm still not close to being finished.  Of course I've had more on the needle than just Disney.  Here is most of the Disney from the last week and one birthday gift that I thought turned out cute.

Bitty Baby Snow White Top




BB SW Skirt




BB Prince Top




BB Prince Pants




Izzy Snow White Top




Horse Purse front




back


----------



## love to stitch

darnheather said:


> I have been up sewing until midnight or later for more than a week and I'm still not close to being finished.  Of course I've had more on the needle than just Disney.  Here is most of the Disney from the last week and one birthday gift that I thought turned out cute.
> 
> Bitty Baby Snow White Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB SW Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Prince Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Prince Pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy Snow White Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse Purse front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



Everything looks great. That horse on the bag is too cute.


----------



## goteamwood

BabyRapunzel said:


> My daughter keeps changing her mind about Halloween costumes, lastest is Buzz. Does anyone know where to get an embroidery design for the chest plate on buzz?


heather sue has all the buzz and woody outfits parts. The next two projects on my list are buzz and woody bowling shirts, I have the whole set - chest plates, shoulder buttons, badge, belt, etc. I got them as a set.

I just finished up my own toy story shirt embroidery today, I am hoping to get it sewn up soon. I am making the Sisbom Devon peasant top w/ appliqués added. My boys love the appliqués and have requested that shirt be for them. except one said it looked more like a blanket and could he use it as a blanket. sigh. 

I have put my etsy shop on hold and wrapped up the last of the embroidery for my friend's disney trip (they leave tomorrow, I did 9 t-shirts for her kids, embroidered 2 bowling shirts that she sewed, plus added appliqués to a t-shirt and a polo for her and her husband for MNSSHP.) I have 33 days to get my own family's awesome outfits done. I have cut out 4 bowling shirts for my kiddos, a bowling shirt for my hubby and 2 of the sisboom tops for me. Plus a ton of t-shirts that need to be embroidered. And two kids who have 100 percent given up napping. 

I'll post stuff when I actually make it.


----------



## sewdisney

BabyRapunzel said:


> Ok....I just can't keep up. Its always something.  So I will just stop apologizing for being behind because I'm afraid, this is just me. So hopefully you won't mind when I do pop back on.
> 
> Scbelleatheart...I hope your son is doing better.
> 
> I loved the belle dress and the other wonderful items on the past few pages, which my failing memory can't recall at this moment.  My phone is a pill and has trouble quoting.
> 
> So I had a second miscarriage (almost exactly a year apart) and am having a hard time getting back to sewing. I have a ton of ideas, but just can't start. I also got a new serger at a great price. But scared to use it. I know I just need to turn it on and try it, but.....  :/
> 
> My daughter keeps changing her mind about Halloween costumes, lastest is Buzz. Does anyone know where to get an embroidery design for the chest plate on buzz?
> 
> 
> Edit....hey jude.... love that skirt with buttonhole elastic.  Great idea and too cute!!



I am so very sorry to hear about your miscarriage.    Please take care of yourself.


----------



## sewdisney

hey_jude said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got the jackets at Walmart (in Canada).  I agree, it`s tough to find jackets without something already on them but they did have these in boys sizes from baby sizes up to about 12-14 in a few colours (grey, navy, black).  There was nothing blank in any girls sizes.
> 
> 
> Judy



Thanks.  I will keep looking at Walmart down here in Colorado.  I do need girl sizes but I can always get boy sizes instead - it doesn't matter too much when they are kids!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

PurpleEars said:
			
		

> Don't apologize for being behind, it is called life! Please drop by whenever you can!
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage .
> 
> I hope you will try out the serger soon. I can't imagine doing clothing without one at this point.
> 
> I am not sure where you can find the embroidery design. I would check either Heather's shop or MissKenzieMac.




Thank you!!



			
				pyrxtc said:
			
		

> I am so sorry to hear that. i know firsthand how awful it can be.



Thank you and sorry to hear that. 



			
				love to stitch said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage.
> 
> I agree with the other ladies, turn that serger on and use it, I love mine.



Thank you!!



			
				familyabgar said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry for your losses.



Thank you!!



			
				darnheather said:
			
		

> I have been up sewing until midnight or later for more than a week and I'm still not close to being finished.  Of course I've had more on the needle than just Disney.  Here is most of the Disney from the last week and one birthday gift that I thought turned out cute.
> 
> Bitty Baby Snow White Top
> http://s58.photobucket.com/user/funda62/media/Made By Me/2013/002_5184x3456-1.jpg.html
> 
> BB SW Skirt
> http://s58.photobucket.com/user/funda62/media/Made By Me/2013/007_5184x3456-1.jpg.html
> 
> BB Prince Top
> http://s58.photobucket.com/user/funda62/media/Made By Me/2013/003_5184x3456-1.jpg.html
> 
> BB Prince Pants
> http://s58.photobucket.com/user/funda62/media/Made By Me/2013/008_5184x3456-1.jpg.html
> 
> Izzy Snow White Top
> http://s58.photobucket.com/user/funda62/media/Made By Me/2013/010_3456x5184.jpg.html
> 
> Horse Purse front
> http://s58.photobucket.com/user/funda62/media/Made By Me/2013/012_5184x3456-1.jpg.html
> 
> back
> http://s58.photobucket.com/user/funda62/media/Made By Me/2013/013_5184x3456-1.jpg.html




Everthing is sooo cute!!!!



			
				goteamwood said:
			
		

> heather sue has all the buzz and woody outfits parts. The next two projects on my list are buzz and woody bowling shirts, I have the whole set - chest plates, shoulder buttons, badge, belt, etc. I got them as a set.
> 
> I just finished up my own toy story shirt embroidery today, I am hoping to get it sewn up soon. I am making the Sisbom Devon peasant top w/ appliqués added. My boys love the appliqués and have requested that shirt be for them. except one said it looked more like a blanket and could he use it as a blanket. sigh.
> 
> I have put my etsy shop on hold and wrapped up the last of the embroidery for my friend's disney trip (they leave tomorrow, I did 9 t-shirts for her kids, embroidered 2 bowling shirts that she sewed, plus added appliqués to a t-shirt and a polo for her and her husband for MNSSHP.) I have 33 days to get my own family's awesome outfits done. I have cut out 4 bowling shirts for my kiddos, a bowling shirt for my hubby and 2 of the sisboom tops for me. Plus a ton of t-shirts that need to be embroidered. And two kids who have 100 percent given up napping.
> 
> I'll post stuff when I actually make it.




Thank you!!!!! I knew they had to be somewhere.  I know I looked at her site, but must've missed it.

Can't wait to see your outfits. There is no way I could ever sew that much and I only have 1 little running around. Wow!!




			
				sewdisney said:
			
		

> I am so very sorry to hear about your miscarriage.    Please take care of yourself.



Thank you!!


So I bought a new pattern this week.  Had my fabric picked out. Stayed home instead of going out dancing.  And my stupid internet can't stay connected for longer than 7 seconds, and it takes 10 seconds to download my pattern.  
And I think my computer broke, so you guys will have to post some pics of cute stuff to cheer me up!


----------



## goteamwood

OK, finished my own Toy Story shirt and I love it SO MUCH I could not wait to share it. I had my kids try to take photos with my phone, hence the not-flatterning low angle, and it took like 20 shots to get one in focus. 








The designs are from Miss Kenzie Mac, I LOVE them, so cute. I made a brother/sister twin set for my friends trip w/ Woody and Jessie and they turned out super cute. I can't remember if I shared them here or not. 

Here are a few other things I made recently, I can't remember if I shared. If I did, sorry.
I know I posted a blurry pic of these, but I finally finished the sashes, and cannot believe how outrageously cute they are. Trying to figure out how to inexpensively get a small bunch of plain multi-colored balloons to take to MNSSHP since we are staying in AKL we can't have balloons...




This was a birthday gift for playmates of my kids, twin girls turning 4. They don't have American Girl dolls but have something similarly sized so they were thrilled to have matching outfits to each other and to their dolls. I got the doll shirts at ARB blanks and they turned out super cute. I don't anticipate making a lot of doll clothing, but it is a cute gift. 



That purple/pink polkadot fabric was on clearance at Hobby Lobby for like $3/yard, and was PERFECT for Doc McStuffins.

And I made these Grace Ruffle dresses, started them last summer and they sat for a year, finally wrapped them up a few weeks ago (and managed to sell both!) 




These were for a big give, a Purple princess dress and a Cars outfit for the little brother.







And the 9 shirts I made for my friend's kids for their trip, her boy/girl twins are turning 3 this week and she has a 5-year old. (they left this morning.) 




Now back to work on my own stuff.  That one-month-2-days ticker stresses me out!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

goteamwood said:
			
		

> OK, finished my own Toy Story shirt and I love it SO MUCH I could not wait to share it. I had my kids try to take photos with my phone, hence the not-flatterning low angle, and it took like 20 shots to get one in focus.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9985393905/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9981886193/
> 
> The designs are from Miss Kenzie Mac, I LOVE them, so cute. I made a brother/sister twin set for my friends trip w/ Woody and Jessie and they turned out super cute. I can't remember if I shared them here or not.
> 
> Here are a few other things I made recently, I can't remember if I shared. If I did, sorry.
> I know I posted a blurry pic of these, but I finally finished the sashes, and cannot believe how outrageously cute they are. Trying to figure out how to inexpensively get a small bunch of plain multi-colored balloons to take to MNSSHP since we are staying in AKL we can't have balloons...
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9901932625/
> 
> This was a birthday gift for playmates of my kids, twin girls turning 4. They don't have American Girl dolls but have something similarly sized so they were thrilled to have matching outfits to each other and to their dolls. I got the doll shirts at ARB blanks and they turned out super cute. I don't anticipate making a lot of doll clothing, but it is a cute gift.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9659851348/
> That purple/pink polkadot fabric was on clearance at Hobby Lobby for like $3/yard, and was PERFECT for Doc McStuffins.
> 
> And I made these Grace Ruffle dresses, started them last summer and they sat for a year, finally wrapped them up a few weeks ago (and managed to sell both!)
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9659852274/
> 
> These were for a big give, a Purple princess dress and a Cars outfit for the little brother.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9586358666/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9583565895/
> 
> And the 9 shirts I made for my friend's kids for their trip, her boy/girl twins are turning 3 this week and she has a 5-year old. (they left this morning.)
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/9985583085/
> 
> Now back to work on my own stuff.  That one-month-2-days ticker stresses me out!



Love all of these!!!! Everything is sooo cute!!!! Good idea for character placement on your shirt. I hate the designs hitting me at a certain level.  That would be much more comfortable!!

So finally got the pattern cut. Started to fiddle with the serger. Thread broke,  so had to rethread. Decided while I was at it, to change all the thread.  Misplaced my manual.  Got copy online,  but can only look at it on many phone,  internet still not working.  I usually have no problems searching for stuff,  but my phone internet has been wonky as well. Does anyone have a good link for threading a brother 1034d?


----------



## love to stitch

goteamwood said:


> OK, finished my own Toy Story shirt and I love it SO MUCH I could not wait to share it. I had my kids try to take photos with my phone, hence the not-flatterning low angle, and it took like 20 shots to get one in focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs are from Miss Kenzie Mac, I LOVE them, so cute. I made a brother/sister twin set for my friends trip w/ Woody and Jessie and they turned out super cute. I can't remember if I shared them here or not.
> 
> Here are a few other things I made recently, I can't remember if I shared. If I did, sorry.
> I know I posted a blurry pic of these, but I finally finished the sashes, and cannot believe how outrageously cute they are. Trying to figure out how to inexpensively get a small bunch of plain multi-colored balloons to take to MNSSHP since we are staying in AKL we can't have balloons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a birthday gift for playmates of my kids, twin girls turning 4. They don't have American Girl dolls but have something similarly sized so they were thrilled to have matching outfits to each other and to their dolls. I got the doll shirts at ARB blanks and they turned out super cute. I don't anticipate making a lot of doll clothing, but it is a cute gift.
> 
> 
> 
> That purple/pink polkadot fabric was on clearance at Hobby Lobby for like $3/yard, and was PERFECT for Doc McStuffins.
> 
> And I made these Grace Ruffle dresses, started them last summer and they sat for a year, finally wrapped them up a few weeks ago (and managed to sell both!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were for a big give, a Purple princess dress and a Cars outfit for the little brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 9 shirts I made for my friend's kids for their trip, her boy/girl twins are turning 3 this week and she has a 5-year old. (they left this morning.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to work on my own stuff.  That one-month-2-days ticker stresses me out!



You've been really busy. Everything looks fantastic.


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> OK, finished my own Toy Story shirt and I love it SO MUCH I could not wait to share it. I had my kids try to take photos with my phone, hence the not-flatterning low angle, and it took like 20 shots to get one in focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs are from Miss Kenzie Mac, I LOVE them, so cute. I made a brother/sister twin set for my friends trip w/ Woody and Jessie and they turned out super cute. I can't remember if I shared them here or not.
> 
> Here are a few other things I made recently, I can't remember if I shared. If I did, sorry.
> I know I posted a blurry pic of these, but I finally finished the sashes, and cannot believe how outrageously cute they are. Trying to figure out how to inexpensively get a small bunch of plain multi-colored balloons to take to MNSSHP since we are staying in AKL we can't have balloons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a birthday gift for playmates of my kids, twin girls turning 4. They don't have American Girl dolls but have something similarly sized so they were thrilled to have matching outfits to each other and to their dolls. I got the doll shirts at ARB blanks and they turned out super cute. I don't anticipate making a lot of doll clothing, but it is a cute gift.
> 
> 
> 
> That purple/pink polkadot fabric was on clearance at Hobby Lobby for like $3/yard, and was PERFECT for Doc McStuffins.
> 
> And I made these Grace Ruffle dresses, started them last summer and they sat for a year, finally wrapped them up a few weeks ago (and managed to sell both!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were for a big give, a Purple princess dress and a Cars outfit for the little brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 9 shirts I made for my friend's kids for their trip, her boy/girl twins are turning 3 this week and she has a 5-year old. (they left this morning.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to work on my own stuff.  That one-month-2-days ticker stresses me out!



Everything looks awesome. I can't wait to start sewing some fun stuff again.


----------



## PurpleEars

hey_jude said:


> Hi Flora!  September has been really busy getting used to everyone`s new schedules but I think we`ve almost got things under control...or at least as controlled as my household will ever be with 5 people going 5 different directions most days!
> 
> Yes, coming in November is not the nicest time to visit.  Hopefully this year will be a sunnier month than the more normal gray and rainy Novembers that we have most years.
> 
> I can`t wait to see what you`ve been working on!
> 
> Judy



I can't imagine trying to coordinate 5 people going to different places! Some days it's hard enough to keep track of where I need to go...

We used to live in London so we know the November weather very well. It will be a trip to mostly see family and friends so I imagine the hospitality will warm us up. My project is related to this trip. I am making a signature quilt for my aunt who is undergoing chemo right now. I thought a quilt would cheer her up (and keep her warm). So far, I am calling it the "4 time zones, 3 generations, 2 sewing machines, and 1 crazy coordinator" project. I still need to get a couple more quotes from the participants to finish the quilt top.



darnheather said:


> I have been up sewing until midnight or later for more than a week and I'm still not close to being finished.  Of course I've had more on the needle than just Disney.  Here is most of the Disney from the last week and one birthday gift that I thought turned out cute.
> 
> Bitty Baby Snow White Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB SW Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Prince Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Prince Pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy Snow White Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse Purse front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



Looks like you have been busy! I really like that bag with the matching horse! Great job on the BB clothes - I still can't fathom making something that small!



BabyRapunzel said:


> So I bought a new pattern this week.  Had my fabric picked out. Stayed home instead of going out dancing.  And my stupid internet can't stay connected for longer than 7 seconds, and it takes 10 seconds to download my pattern.
> And I think my computer broke, so you guys will have to post some pics of cute stuff to cheer me up!



I hope the internet connection will work better for you, because I am sure it is very annoying to have an idea and can't work on it. I saw that you had a question about the serger. I have a different serger so I am afraid I can't help you with it.



goteamwood said:


> OK, finished my own Toy Story shirt and I love it SO MUCH I could not wait to share it. I had my kids try to take photos with my phone, hence the not-flatterning low angle, and it took like 20 shots to get one in focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs are from Miss Kenzie Mac, I LOVE them, so cute. I made a brother/sister twin set for my friends trip w/ Woody and Jessie and they turned out super cute. I can't remember if I shared them here or not.
> 
> Here are a few other things I made recently, I can't remember if I shared. If I did, sorry.
> I know I posted a blurry pic of these, but I finally finished the sashes, and cannot believe how outrageously cute they are. Trying to figure out how to inexpensively get a small bunch of plain multi-colored balloons to take to MNSSHP since we are staying in AKL we can't have balloons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a birthday gift for playmates of my kids, twin girls turning 4. They don't have American Girl dolls but have something similarly sized so they were thrilled to have matching outfits to each other and to their dolls. I got the doll shirts at ARB blanks and they turned out super cute. I don't anticipate making a lot of doll clothing, but it is a cute gift.
> 
> 
> 
> That purple/pink polkadot fabric was on clearance at Hobby Lobby for like $3/yard, and was PERFECT for Doc McStuffins.
> 
> And I made these Grace Ruffle dresses, started them last summer and they sat for a year, finally wrapped them up a few weeks ago (and managed to sell both!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were for a big give, a Purple princess dress and a Cars outfit for the little brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 9 shirts I made for my friend's kids for their trip, her boy/girl twins are turning 3 this week and she has a 5-year old. (they left this morning.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to work on my own stuff.  That one-month-2-days ticker stresses me out!



Wow! You have been busy! I really like that top you made for yourself. I bought the Devon when SisBoom had the sale recently. I may have to add it to my "trip clothing wish list."

I am pretty sure I commented on FB but the picture of your boys in the Wilderness Explorer outfit is super cute! I can't believe how much you can accomplish in a day when you have 2 young boys running around! I am sure your friend's family is going to get lots of questions about their outfits. I hope they will have a great time there!


----------



## sewmess

Back from Disney and I thought of you all every time I saw a custom anything!  

I did get a couple of things done for myself, but I'll have to wait and get pictures after they are washed.  I just did a quick look through the pictures we have uploaded to the computer and none of them show up well.

Love the Toy Story shirt.


----------



## strega7

We are getting ready to head to disneyland, there were a lot of things on the list to do before we leave, but I only managed to finish this.  It is the Out and about bag from ycmt:


----------



## ashleyasiegel

Hi Everyone!

Thank you for the simply sweet dress pattern recommendation at the beginning of summer!  I am looking for an easy girls skirt pattern now with no zippers/buttons.  I have looked on YCMT but just a little overwhelmed on what to choose.  Just need a fairly basic skirt with no pleats. 

Thanks again for your help!
Ashley


----------



## sewdisney

goteamwood said:


> OK, finished my own Toy Story shirt and I love it SO MUCH I could not wait to share it. I had my kids try to take photos with my phone, hence the not-flatterning low angle, and it took like 20 shots to get one in focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs are from Miss Kenzie Mac, I LOVE them, so cute. I made a brother/sister twin set for my friends trip w/ Woody and Jessie and they turned out super cute. I can't remember if I shared them here or not.
> 
> Here are a few other things I made recently, I can't remember if I shared. If I did, sorry.
> I know I posted a blurry pic of these, but I finally finished the sashes, and cannot believe how outrageously cute they are. Trying to figure out how to inexpensively get a small bunch of plain multi-colored balloons to take to MNSSHP since we are staying in AKL we can't have balloons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a birthday gift for playmates of my kids, twin girls turning 4. They don't have American Girl dolls but have something similarly sized so they were thrilled to have matching outfits to each other and to their dolls. I got the doll shirts at ARB blanks and they turned out super cute. I don't anticipate making a lot of doll clothing, but it is a cute gift.
> 
> 
> 
> That purple/pink polkadot fabric was on clearance at Hobby Lobby for like $3/yard, and was PERFECT for Doc McStuffins.
> 
> And I made these Grace Ruffle dresses, started them last summer and they sat for a year, finally wrapped them up a few weeks ago (and managed to sell both!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were for a big give, a Purple princess dress and a Cars outfit for the little brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 9 shirts I made for my friend's kids for their trip, her boy/girl twins are turning 3 this week and she has a 5-year old. (they left this morning.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to work on my own stuff.  That one-month-2-days ticker stresses me out!



Everything is adorable!  I can't decide which I like better - I love them all!  I can't believe how much you've done.  

We leave in one month and 5 days and I am stressed too.  Then, I just found out I have to have surgery on Monday.  Totally was not expecting that!  I am now positive I won't get everything done that I wanted to.  I am quite upset.  I had some really cute ideas for the little one and now that just won't happen.    

I hope you don't stress too bad.  Good luck getting everything done in time for your trip!


----------



## darnheather

goteamwood said:


> OK, finished my own Toy Story shirt and I l
> 
> 
> I know I posted a blurry pic of these, but I finally finished the sashes, and cannot believe how outrageously cute they are. Trying to figure out how to inexpensively get a small bunch of plain multi-colored balloons to take to MNSSHP since we are staying in AKL we can't have balloons...



How did you make all those badges?  SO cute!


----------



## goteamwood

darnheather said:


> How did you make all those badges?  SO cute!



I found image files of the wilderness explorer badges on a google image search and arranged them in photoshop and cleaned them up a little (when they were sized up they got blurry.) then had them printed at spoonflower.com. At first I had them printed 6 to a yard but the yard was WAY too long, so I had it re-printed on a fat quarter, which was the perfect size. I made the sash w/ brown canvas and the spoon flower fabric is stitched onto the canvas. High-tech/low tech. I had an insane idea that I would do a satin stitch circle around every single badge to make them look real then I realized that is INSANE and I have two kids and WTH was I thinking? So it's flat and just printed on there. There is a pin w/ the grape soda bottlecap which is an actual pin I ordered from etsy.


----------



## familyabgar

darnheather said:


> How did you make all those badges?  SO cute!



As an alternative to what she did, a friend of mine is following a tutorial to make the patches on the little felt pads you put on the bottom of furniture.  I don't have a link, but I'm sure you could find it if you search!


I love _all_ of your creations, goteamwood!!


----------



## ABCastillo

goteamwood said:


> I found image files of the wilderness explorer badges on a google image search and arranged them in photoshop and cleaned them up a little (when they were sized up they got blurry.) then had them printed at spoonflower.com. At first I had them printed 6 to a yard but the yard was WAY too long, so I had it re-printed on a fat quarter, which was the perfect size. I made the sash w/ brown canvas and the spoon flower fabric is stitched onto the canvas. High-tech/low tech. I had an insane idea that I would do a satin stitch circle around every single badge to make them look real then I realized that is INSANE and I have two kids and WTH was I thinking? So it's flat and just printed on there. There is a pin w/ the grape soda bottlecap which is an actual pin I ordered from etsy.



Awesome advice! Great job and thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneychic2

hey_jude said:


> Hi everyone.  As so many others have said, you all continue to inspire me with your amazing creations.  Here's a few things I've been working on over the last couple of months to try to keep up with all of you!
> 
> Four Quarters Dress (by Monkeysbug):
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackets from a recent Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt (with button hole elastic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hidden button and opening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Everything is adorable. Great job!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Ok....I just can't keep up. Its always something.  So I will just stop apologizing for being behind because I'm afraid, this is just me. So hopefully you won't mind when I do pop back on.
> 
> Scbelleatheart...I hope your son is doing better.
> 
> I loved the belle dress and the other wonderful items on the past few pages, which my failing memory can't recall at this moment.  My phone is a pill and has trouble quoting.
> 
> So I had a second miscarriage (almost exactly a year apart) and am having a hard time getting back to sewing. I have a ton of ideas, but just can't start. I also got a new serger at a great price. But scared to use it. I know I just need to turn it on and try it, but.....  :/
> 
> My daughter keeps changing her mind about Halloween costumes, lastest is Buzz. Does anyone know where to get an embroidery design for the chest plate on buzz?
> 
> 
> Edit....hey jude.... love that skirt with buttonhole elastic.  Great idea and too cute!!



So sorry about your miscarriage! 

I hope you got your serger re-threaded. Mine is a Singer, so no help here. Sorry. Also, hope your computer comes back to life. They are such great tools...unless they act up!

My grandkids change their minds constantly about who they want to be for Halloween. And since I make the outfits, it gets to a point where they are not allowed to change their mind!  



PurpleEars said:


> I don't know what's worse - purchasing embroidery designs or sewing patterns! I really should stop browsing websites with either item
> 
> BTW, were you able to connect with Teresa re: Big Give group?



I also purchase patterns I don't use! I spent this past weekend buying more embroidery designs. Now that more Christmas is coming out, I'm seeing way too much I think I have to have. Someone just stop me!!!

I PM'd Teresa a while back, but haven't heard back from her. Thanks for the suggestion, though, and for asking. 



darnheather said:


> I have been up sewing until midnight or later for more than a week and I'm still not close to being finished.  Of course I've had more on the needle than just Disney.  Here is most of the Disney from the last week and one birthday gift that I thought turned out cute.
> 
> Bitty Baby Snow White Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB SW Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Prince Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Prince Pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy Snow White Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse Purse front



Very nice job on everything! You've been busy! I esp. like the purse. Thanks for sharing!



goteamwood said:


> OK, finished my own Toy Story shirt and I love it SO MUCH I could not wait to share it. I had my kids try to take photos with my phone, hence the not-flatterning low angle, and it took like 20 shots to get one in focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs are from Miss Kenzie Mac, I LOVE them, so cute. I made a brother/sister twin set for my friends trip w/ Woody and Jessie and they turned out super cute. I can't remember if I shared them here or not.
> 
> Here are a few other things I made recently, I can't remember if I shared. If I did, sorry.
> I know I posted a blurry pic of these, but I finally finished the sashes, and cannot believe how outrageously cute they are. Trying to figure out how to inexpensively get a small bunch of plain multi-colored balloons to take to MNSSHP since we are staying in AKL we can't have balloons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a birthday gift for playmates of my kids, twin girls turning 4. They don't have American Girl dolls but have something similarly sized so they were thrilled to have matching outfits to each other and to their dolls. I got the doll shirts at ARB blanks and they turned out super cute. I don't anticipate making a lot of doll clothing, but it is a cute gift.
> 
> 
> 
> That purple/pink polkadot fabric was on clearance at Hobby Lobby for like $3/yard, and was PERFECT for Doc McStuffins.
> 
> And I made these Grace Ruffle dresses, started them last summer and they sat for a year, finally wrapped them up a few weeks ago (and managed to sell both!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were for a big give, a Purple princess dress and a Cars outfit for the little brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 9 shirts I made for my friend's kids for their trip, her boy/girl twins are turning 3 this week and she has a 5-year old. (they left this morning.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to work on my own stuff.  That one-month-2-days ticker stresses me out!



Oh boy! You have been soooo productive! Your Toy Story shirt turned out beautifully! I can see why you love it! And, as always everything you make is done so well. I just really can't say enough about the quality of your work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## love to stitch

strega7 said:


> We are getting ready to head to disneyland, there were a lot of things on the list to do before we leave, but I only managed to finish this.  It is the Out and about bag from ycmt:



That is a very cute bag.


----------



## goteamwood

familyabgar said:


> As an alternative to what she did, a friend of mine is following a tutorial to make the patches on the little felt pads you put on the bottom of furniture.  I don't have a link, but I'm sure you could find it if you search!
> 
> 
> I love _all_ of your creations, goteamwood!!



Thanks.  I did see that tutorial, it used the felt pads and printed the badges out on clear labels. I thought that there was too much likelihood that my duo would peel all the decals off and wreck the things. 

And, as an enabler, I wanted to share this in case you didn't see it. http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.ca/2013/09/i-like-big-gigantic-sales-i-cannot-lie.html
I picked up this lot, some really cute things in there and about $1 a piece can't be beat.

ETA: oh yeah, the reason I came by. My son has been BEGGING me to make him a knight outfit for a month. Every single day. "Have you made my knight outfit yet?" then today he upped his order to be a knight outfit AND a dragon outfit for his twin brother so I he can protect me (the princess, naturally) from the Dragon. Weak plot-point where I made my own nemesis aside, I took him to Joann fabric to pick out his knight fabric. He picked this insanely shiny, thin, nightmare-to-work-with fabric. So I paired it with $3/yard gray felt and the Portrait Peasant pattern to come up with this in about an hour. I spray basted the shiny "Knightmare" fabric to the felt and it was a breeze to work with. I did the shield from felt too, which I added an embroidery design I downloaded for free. I have since added another elastic lower than the shield to make it less dress like. 
And what does the knight think? I know you're dying to know. "Um, Mom, where is my shield and my sword and my helmet???" 
Sigh.



And with some elastic:


----------



## nowellsl

strega7 said:


>



Love this!  I'm gonna go check out that pattern!

I bought a cloth napkin at WDW a while back and decided to make it into a cover for my kindle fire 









I don't really like the white elastic (it holds the cover closed), but didn't feel like running to the store to see if they make colored elastic - does anyone know??  Orange would have been perfect!

I think I have enough left to make a wristlet   I just thought the fabric was cute!!


----------



## darnheather

@nowellsl Love the Kindle cover and such a great idea of using a napkin!


----------



## love to stitch

goteamwood said:


> Thanks.  I did see that tutorial, it used the felt pads and printed the badges out on clear labels. I thought that there was too much likelihood that my duo would peel all the decals off and wreck the things.
> 
> And, as an enabler, I wanted to share this in case you didn't see it. http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.ca/2013/09/i-like-big-gigantic-sales-i-cannot-lie.html
> I picked up this lot, some really cute things in there and about $1 a piece can't be beat.
> 
> ETA: oh yeah, the reason I came by. My son has been BEGGING me to make him a knight outfit for a month. Every single day. "Have you made my knight outfit yet?" then today he upped his order to be a knight outfit AND a dragon outfit for his twin brother so I he can protect me (the princess, naturally) from the Dragon. Weak plot-point where I made my own nemesis aside, I took him to Joann fabric to pick out his knight fabric. He picked this insanely shiny, thin, nightmare-to-work-with fabric. So I paired it with $3/yard gray felt and the Portrait Peasant pattern to come up with this in about an hour. I spray basted the shiny "Knightmare" fabric to the felt and it was a breeze to work with. I did the shield from felt too, which I added an embroidery design I downloaded for free. I have since added another elastic lower than the shield to make it less dress like.
> And what does the knight think? I know you're dying to know. "Um, Mom, where is my shield and my sword and my helmet???"
> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> And with some elastic:



Your knight too cute, of course he needs all the accessories mom, my grandkids would ask the same questions. You did a great job on he costume.



nowellsl said:


> Love this!  I'm gonna go check out that pattern!
> 
> I bought a cloth napkin at WDW a while back and decided to make it into a cover for my kindle fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like the white elastic (it holds the cover closed), but didn't feel like running to the store to see if they make colored elastic - does anyone know??  Orange would have been perfect!
> 
> I think I have enough left to make a wristlet   I just thought the fabric was cute!!



What a great idea, your cover looks so nice. I know I have seen colored elastic at Joanns I think but I don't remember exactly which colors they had.


----------



## goteamwood

nowellsl said:


> Love this!  I'm gonna go check out that pattern!
> 
> I bought a cloth napkin at WDW a while back and decided to make it into a cover for my kindle fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like the white elastic (it holds the cover closed), but didn't feel like running to the store to see if they make colored elastic - does anyone know??  Orange would have been perfect!
> 
> I think I have enough left to make a wristlet   I just thought the fabric was cute!!



I LOVE that fabric, what a great idea. Now I will need to shop for cloth napkins at Disney World, because, you know, I never have enough fabric.


----------



## lilbrimomma

Does anybody have any items that they have made that their children or yourself has out grown and you would like to sell/pass down? Little boys size 6 is what I would be interested in and also women and mens items


----------



## darnheather

The past week's sewing. I was crazy productive!  This is just the Disney stuff, I got way more sewn than this.

Ariel Ballgown (8 yards of fabric!)




The metal tag reads, "Dreaming of the Sea"  (Izzy's real name means "the sea")


Minnie Mouse BB outfit




Tutorial for the skirt 


BB Ariel Gown 




Eeyore Nightgown for me 




Minnie Mouse Skirt 





Epcot blouse 




Sleep shorts for D




Mickey Nightgown for Izzy


----------



## goteamwood

lilbrimomma said:


> Does anybody have any items that they have made that their children or yourself has out grown and you would like to sell/pass down? Little boys size 6 is what I would be interested in and also women and mens items


There are a couple Facebook groups dedicated to resell of handmade stuff. We are not allowed to sell here.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## HeatherSue

darnheather said:


> The past week's sewing. I was crazy productive!  This is just the Disney stuff, I got way more sewn than this.
> 
> Ariel Ballgown (8 yards of fabric!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The metal tag reads, "Dreaming of the Sea"  (Izzy's real name means "the sea")
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse BB outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tutorial for the skirt
> 
> 
> BB Ariel Gown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeyore Nightgown for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep shorts for D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Nightgown for Izzy



You've been making some really cute stuff!  I love the doll clothes and the Epcot shirt!  I also wanted to say that I love your username.


----------



## nowellsl

darnheather said:


> Minnie Mouse Skirt





I lOVE this skirt (and the BB one!).


----------



## nowellsl

goteamwood said:


> I LOVE that fabric, what a great idea. Now I will need to shop for cloth napkins at Disney World, because, you know, I never have enough fabric.



Hahaha, I'm always on the lookout   I finally found some of that burlap with Mickey and Minnie on it and my daughter asked me if I was gonna actually make something with it, or just hoard it, haha, oops


----------



## jessica52877

nowellsl said:


> Love this!  I'm gonna go check out that pattern!
> 
> I bought a cloth napkin at WDW a while back and decided to make it into a cover for my kindle fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like the white elastic (it holds the cover closed), but didn't feel like running to the store to see if they make colored elastic - does anyone know??  Orange would have been perfect!
> 
> I think I have enough left to make a wristlet   I just thought the fabric was cute!!



I bought the same napkins and turned them into doll skirts. I wish I would have bought more because I've never seen them again and we went back shortly after I bought them the first time.


----------



## love to stitch

darnheather said:


> The past week's sewing. I was crazy productive!  This is just the Disney stuff, I got way more sewn than this.
> 
> Ariel Ballgown (8 yards of fabric!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The metal tag reads, "Dreaming of the Sea"  (Izzy's real name means "the sea")
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse BB outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tutorial for the skirt
> 
> 
> BB Ariel Gown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeyore Nightgown for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep shorts for D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Nightgown for Izzy



All that in a week! Wow! Everything looks great but especially like the Minnie Mouse skirt.


----------



## babynala

Forgive me for cutting out some pictures from the quotes.  I was so far behind....


PurpleEars said:


> Welcome back! I had no idea that you are a supply teacher too! I am sure the students kept you busy! Have fun at the crop next week!


I apologize in advance but I need a translation:  what is a "supply" teacher?



familyabgar said:


> I am nearly done with DD's Belle gown!  I have just the finishing details, sleeves, and some hemming to figure out.  I forgot to take into account the length of the bodice when I figured the length of the skirt--so the skirt is too long.
> 
> The back:  notice the extra panels in the middle that created a train.  These panels are sparkly.  I wish I'd added the gold trim to the back of the bodice, but oh well!
> The front:


AMAZING.  You did a wonderful job on this dress.  It is beautiful. 



love to stitch said:


> I have a little friend who will be making her first trip to Disney World in November. I made this outfit for her and hope to make a couple more for her before the trip.


How nice of you to make this for your little friend.  I know she will enjoy it because it is so cute.




hey_jude said:


> Hi everyone.  As so many others have said, you all continue to inspire me with your amazing creations.  Here's a few things I've been working on over the last couple of months to try to keep up with all of you!
> 
> Four Quarters Dress (by Monkeysbug):
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackets from a recent Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt (with button hole elastic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy


The jackets are really great and I love the idea of the button hole elastic to make the skirt adjustable.  That little dress is adorable.  



BabyRapunzel said:


> So I had a second miscarriage (almost exactly a year apart) and am having a hard time getting back to sewing. I have a ton of ideas, but just can't start. I also got a new serger at a great price. But scared to use it. I know I just need to turn it on and try it, but.....  :/


So sorry to hear about your loss.  Maybe you can stitch something up for yourself.  Hope you are doing OK :hugs:



hey_jude said:


> It`s elastic that has little button holes every inch or so.  It basically allows the waistband to be re-sized.  You need to leave an opening in the waistband and add a button.  You can then re-position the elastic as needed.
> 
> Judy


Thanks!



darnheather said:


> I have been up sewing until midnight or later for more than a week and I'm still not close to being finished.  Of course I've had more on the needle than just Disney.  Here is most of the Disney from the last week and one birthday gift that I thought turned out cute.


Phew! You must be worn out.  The little bitty baby clothes are so cute.  I absolutely LOVE the Snow White top.



goteamwood said:


> I just finished up my own toy story shirt embroidery today, I am hoping to get it sewn up soon. I am making the Sisbom Devon peasant top w/ appliqués added. My boys love the appliqués and have requested that shirt be for them. except one said it looked more like a blanket and could he use it as a blanket. sigh.
> 
> I have put my etsy shop on hold and wrapped up the last of the embroidery for my friend's disney trip (they leave tomorrow, I did 9 t-shirts for her kids, embroidered 2 bowling shirts that she sewed, plus added appliqués to a t-shirt and a polo for her and her husband for MNSSHP.) I have 33 days to get my own family's awesome outfits done. I have cut out 4 bowling shirts for my kiddos, a bowling shirt for my hubby and 2 of the sisboom tops for me. Plus a ton of t-shirts that need to be embroidered. And two kids who have 100 percent given up napping.
> 
> I'll post stuff when I actually make it.


No more naps.  BOOOO!  One of the worst days in a mom's life (plus for you it is times two).  I'm impressed you can get anything done at all!

I love your Toy Story shirt.  It turned out really nice.  Those Doc McStuffins outfits are the cutest!  You have been making some really fun stuff.



sewmess said:


> Back from Disney and I thought of you all every time I saw a custom anything!
> 
> I did get a couple of things done for myself, but I'll have to wait and get pictures after they are washed.  I just did a quick look through the pictures we have uploaded to the computer and none of them show up well.
> 
> Love the Toy Story shirt.


Can't wait to see some of the things you made.  



strega7 said:


> We are getting ready to head to disneyland, there were a lot of things on the list to do before we leave, but I only managed to finish this.  It is the Out and about bag from ycmt:


I really like the denim detail you added.  



goteamwood said:


> ETA: oh yeah, the reason I came by. My son has been BEGGING me to make him a knight outfit for a month. Every single day. "Have you made my knight outfit yet?" then today he upped his order to be a knight outfit AND a dragon outfit for his twin brother so I he can protect me (the princess, naturally) from the Dragon. Weak plot-point where I made my own nemesis aside, I took him to Joann fabric to pick out his knight fabric. He picked this insanely shiny, thin, nightmare-to-work-with fabric. So I paired it with $3/yard gray felt and the Portrait Peasant pattern to come up with this in about an hour. I spray basted the shiny "Knightmare" fabric to the felt and it was a breeze to work with. I did the shield from felt too, which I added an embroidery design I downloaded for free. I have since added another elastic lower than the shield to make it less dress like.
> And what does the knight think? I know you're dying to know. "Um, Mom, where is my shield and my sword and my helmet???"
> Sigh.


This is awesome.  And I saw your dragon too.    So where is your princess dress?  "Knightmare"  



nowellsl said:


> I bought a cloth napkin at WDW a while back and decided to make it into a cover for my kindle fire
> 
> I don't really like the white elastic (it holds the cover closed), but didn't feel like running to the store to see if they make colored elastic - does anyone know??  Orange would have been perfect!
> 
> I think I have enough left to make a wristlet   I just thought the fabric was cute!!


That came out great.  I have seen fold over elastic at Joanns that is colored but I'm not sure that would be strong enough to hold the kindle closed.  Maybe you could make a sleeve for the elastic with some contrasting fabric?



darnheather said:


> The past week's sewing. I was crazy productive!  This is just the Disney stuff, I got way more sewn than this.


Wow, you have been busy!!! 8 Yards of fabric   Such beautiful dresses and the matching doll clothes are so sweet.



jessica52877 said:


> I bought the same napkins and turned them into doll skirts. I wish I would have bought more because I've never seen them again and we went back shortly after I bought them the first time.


I thought of you as soon as I saw that fabric.  Of course I am the fortunate and proud owner of one of your doll skirts from this fabric.  

Hi HeatherSue


----------



## familyabgar

nowellsl said:


> Love this!  I'm gonna go check out that pattern!
> 
> I bought a cloth napkin at WDW a while back and decided to make it into a cover for my kindle fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like the white elastic (it holds the cover closed), but didn't feel like running to the store to see if they make colored elastic - does anyone know??  Orange would have been perfect!
> 
> I think I have enough left to make a wristlet   I just thought the fabric was cute!!


 I've seen colored elastic, but only the foldover kind and it was the "baby"-something-or-other brand at Hobby Lobby or Joanns.  You might check Amazon?  And oh yeah, I love it!!



darnheather said:


> The past week's sewing. I was crazy productive!  This is just the Disney stuff, I got way more sewn than this.
> 
> Ariel Ballgown (8 yards of fabric!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The metal tag reads, "Dreaming of the Sea"  (Izzy's real name means "the sea")
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse BB outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tutorial for the skirt
> 
> 
> BB Ariel Gown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeyore Nightgown for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep shorts for D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Nightgown for Izzy



Wow, in a week and that's not all of it!?  Impressed!


----------



## darnheather

smittette said:


> And finally, the outfit that got us stopped everywhere we went in Animal Kingdom.




What pattern is this skirt?  It reminds me of the Sudoku but I'm not sure.  Adorable!


----------



## nowellsl

babynala said:


> Maybe you could make a sleeve for the elastic with some contrasting fabric?



That's why I love this thread!!  That is such a great idea and I never would have thought of it!  Thanks!!


----------



## babynala

darnheather said:


> What pattern is this skirt?  It reminds me of the Sudoku but I'm not sure.  Adorable!


It is probably the patchwork twirl skirt by the Scientific Seamstress.  You can order it via her etsy site and You Can Make This dot com


----------



## disneychic2

goteamwood said:


> ETA: oh yeah, the reason I came by. My son has been BEGGING me to make him a knight outfit for a month. Every single day. "Have you made my knight outfit yet?" then today he upped his order to be a knight outfit AND a dragon outfit for his twin brother so I he can protect me (the princess, naturally) from the Dragon. Weak plot-point where I made my own nemesis aside, I took him to Joann fabric to pick out his knight fabric. He picked this insanely shiny, thin, nightmare-to-work-with fabric. So I paired it with $3/yard gray felt and the Portrait Peasant pattern to come up with this in about an hour. I spray basted the shiny "Knightmare" fabric to the felt and it was a breeze to work with. I did the shield from felt too, which I added an embroidery design I downloaded for free. I have since added another elastic lower than the shield to make it less dress like.
> And what does the knight think? I know you're dying to know. "Um, Mom, where is my shield and my sword and my helmet???"
> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> And with some elastic:



HaHa, I love it when the kids know exactly what they want from us! And I see he improvised a stick for his sword. Good for him. Great job!



nowellsl said:


> I bought a cloth napkin at WDW a while back and decided to make it into a cover for my kindle fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like the white elastic (it holds the cover closed), but didn't feel like running to the store to see if they make colored elastic - does anyone know??  Orange would have been perfect!
> 
> I think I have enough left to make a wristlet   I just thought the fabric was cute!!



What a clever idea! And a great job. I've seen the color elastic but have no idea if it would be strong enough to hold unless maybe you doubled the thickness of the elastic? But really, very nice job as is!



darnheather said:


> The past week's sewing. I was crazy productive!  This is just the Disney stuff, I got way more sewn than this.
> 
> Ariel Ballgown (8 yards of fabric!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The metal tag reads, "Dreaming of the Sea"  (Izzy's real name means "the sea")
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse BB outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tutorial for the skirt
> 
> 
> BB Ariel Gown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeyore Nightgown for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep shorts for D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Nightgown for Izzy



My first thought was, 8 yards of fabric???? But those princess dresses can really use up the yardage! Everything is outstanding. So glad you shared them with us!


----------



## momof3littles

That Minnie skirt is amazing!!!


----------



## pyrxtc

Finally made my first feliz dress.








Question -- for the elastic on the side, how do you secure it into the side without having it show through the front/side seam ? I don't know that I did that part right. I do know that I did it wrong more than once and had to rip out and restitch it in and had to rip it out again because  messed something else up.


----------



## NiniMorris

pyrxtc said:


> Finally made my first feliz dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question -- for the elastic on the side, how do you secure it into the side without having it show through the front/side seam ? I don't know that I did that part right. I do know that I did it wrong more than once and had to rip out and restitch it in and had to rip it out again because  messed something else up.



I'e never actually made the Feliz (because I have issues using pretty fabric and covering it up with the overskirt...) but I have made the Vida which has the elastic in the sides..I just put it in the seam...where the sides go together with the front or back.  Use the same seam so that it hides better.

sorry not much help...'


Nini


----------



## love to stitch

pyrxtc said:


> Finally made my first feliz dress.  http://s10.photobucket.com/user/pyrxtc/media/Sewing/null_zpsd4731742.jpg.html http://s10.photobucket.com/user/pyrxtc/media/Sewing/null_zps762a6d84.jpg.html  Question -- for the elastic on the side, how do you secure it into the side without having it show through the front/side seam ? I don't know that I did that part right. I do know that I did it wrong more than once and had to rip out and restitch it in and had to rip it out again because  messed something else up.



That is very pretty.


----------



## familyabgar

pyrxtc said:


> Finally made my first feliz dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Question -- for the elastic on the side, how do you secure it into the side without having it show through the front/side seam ? I don't know that I did that part right. I do know that I did it wrong more than once and had to rip out and restitch it in and had to rip it out again because  messed something else up.



Very pretty!


----------



## ABCastillo

pyrxtc said:


> Finally made my first feliz dress.
> 
> http://s10.photobucket.com/user/pyrxtc/media/Sewing/null_zpsd4731742.jpg.html
> http://s10.photobucket.com/user/pyrxtc/media/Sewing/null_zps762a6d84.jpg.html
> 
> Question -- for the elastic on the side, how do you secure it into the side without having it show through the front/side seam ? I don't know that I did that part right. I do know that I did it wrong more than once and had to rip out and restitch it in and had to rip it out again because  messed something else up.



Great job!


----------



## caralyn817

I am amazed at everyone's things. I wish I could sew. All I can really sew is a button and I sew my bows that I make. I don't know if it's appropriate to share pics of them on here, but I am absolutely in awe of everyone's work.


----------



## darnheather

pyrxtc said:


> Finally made my first feliz dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question -- for the elastic on the side, how do you secure it into the side without having it show through the front/side seam ? I don't know that I did that part right. I do know that I did it wrong more than once and had to rip out and restitch it in and had to rip it out again because  messed something else up.



Gorgeous!  I never bother with the side elastic.


----------



## darnheather

babynala said:


> It is probably the patchwork twirl skirt by the Scientific Seamstress.  You can order it via her etsy site and You Can Make This dot com



Thanks.  I have two similar from Ottobre.  I've been picking up fabrics this week to make it.  Such a great inspiration!


----------



## smittette

darnheather said:
			
		

> What pattern is this skirt?  It reminds me of the Sudoku but I'm not sure.  Adorable!



I didn't use a pattern. It is just rectangles of various sizes.  Each tier is a different length and the widths are sort of random. Then each tier is sewn together and gathered. Super easy to make.
I think some one had posted a pic of a patchwork twirl and I just ran with it.


----------



## PurpleEars

strega7 said:


> We are getting ready to head to disneyland, there were a lot of things on the list to do before we leave, but I only managed to finish this.  It is the Out and about bag from ycmt:



Great job on the bag! I like the colour combo you chose!



sewdisney said:


> We leave in one month and 5 days and I am stressed too.  Then, I just found out I have to have surgery on Monday.  Totally was not expecting that!  I am now positive I won't get everything done that I wanted to.  I am quite upset.  I had some really cute ideas for the little one and now that just won't happen.



I hope your surgery went well and you are recovering quickly.



goteamwood said:


> ETA: oh yeah, the reason I came by. My son has been BEGGING me to make him a knight outfit for a month. Every single day. "Have you made my knight outfit yet?" then today he upped his order to be a knight outfit AND a dragon outfit for his twin brother so I he can protect me (the princess, naturally) from the Dragon. Weak plot-point where I made my own nemesis aside, I took him to Joann fabric to pick out his knight fabric. He picked this insanely shiny, thin, nightmare-to-work-with fabric. So I paired it with $3/yard gray felt and the Portrait Peasant pattern to come up with this in about an hour. I spray basted the shiny "Knightmare" fabric to the felt and it was a breeze to work with. I did the shield from felt too, which I added an embroidery design I downloaded for free. I have since added another elastic lower than the shield to make it less dress like.
> And what does the knight think? I know you're dying to know. "Um, Mom, where is my shield and my sword and my helmet???"
> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> And with some elastic:



You did a great job on the costume. Your knight is too cute!



nowellsl said:


> Love this!  I'm gonna go check out that pattern!
> 
> I bought a cloth napkin at WDW a while back and decided to make it into a cover for my kindle fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like the white elastic (it holds the cover closed), but didn't feel like running to the store to see if they make colored elastic - does anyone know??  Orange would have been perfect!
> 
> I think I have enough left to make a wristlet   I just thought the fabric was cute!!



That is such a neat idea! Thank you for sharing. Now I may be on the hunt for random napkins and whatnot when I am there!



lilbrimomma said:


> Does anybody have any items that they have made that their children or yourself has out grown and you would like to sell/pass down? Little boys size 6 is what I would be interested in and also women and mens items



Welcome! If you see something here that you like, you can check out their signature to see if they have a shop.



darnheather said:


> The past week's sewing. I was crazy productive!  This is just the Disney stuff, I got way more sewn than this.
> 
> Ariel Ballgown (8 yards of fabric!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The metal tag reads, "Dreaming of the Sea"  (Izzy's real name means "the sea")
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse BB outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tutorial for the skirt
> 
> 
> BB Ariel Gown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeyore Nightgown for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep shorts for D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Nightgown for Izzy



Goodness! You got all of those done in a week plus more?! Great job on everything. Your nightgown may have just inspired me to make PJ's for our trip. 



babynala said:


> I apologize in advance but I need a translation:  what is a "supply" teacher?



We call substitute teachers "supply teachers" here. It must be one of those regional terms. I am sure there are terms used elsewhere that I am totally clueless about! 



pyrxtc said:


> Finally made my first feliz dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question -- for the elastic on the side, how do you secure it into the side without having it show through the front/side seam ? I don't know that I did that part right. I do know that I did it wrong more than once and had to rip out and restitch it in and had to rip it out again because  messed something else up.



You did a great job on the dress! I have never made a Feliz so I can't help you with the elastic question. Hopefully someone can help you out!



caralyn817 said:


> I am amazed at everyone's things. I wish I could sew. All I can really sew is a button and I sew my bows that I make. I don't know if it's appropriate to share pics of them on here, but I am absolutely in awe of everyone's work.



Welcome! Yes please share pictures of your bows. Remember, we like pictures here!


I have been on a quilting kick lately. I literally locked myself in the sewing room the last week to finish off a quilt, which is why I hadn't been here for a while. In the last 2 months, I made a crib quilt, a twin-sized quilt, and a throw-sized quilt as presents. I still have 2 more to go before the end of the month (that is when we see some of the people getting the quilts). On the plus side, the last 2 are smaller quilts so they should go faster.


----------



## emmamc252

Tentatively joining this group. I'm looking for a new hobby and would love to get into his but genuinely have no idea where to start!!! Are there any web pages or books anyone can recomemd for someone wanting to learn to sew? My mum has an old sewing machine (literally 20 years old) that I'm going to borrow to see how I go but there seems like so much to learn I don't know where to start!! 
Our upcoming trip is Dec and I was hoping to make matching playsuits or dungarees for dd (2.5) and ds who will be 6 months but already fits 12-18 month clothes. 
What other equipment do I need and should I just dive straight into trying a dungaree pattern or should I try some easier things first? 
I did sew a title at school but that was about 10 years ago and we had an amazing teacher correcting all our mistakes!!


----------



## RMAMom

emmamc252 said:


> Tentatively joining this group. I'm looking for a new hobby and would love to get into his but genuinely have no idea where to start!!! Are there any web pages or books anyone can recomemd for someone wanting to learn to sew? My mum has an old sewing machine (literally 20 years old) that I'm going to borrow to see how I go but there seems like so much to learn I don't know where to start!!
> Our upcoming trip is Dec and I was hoping to make matching playsuits or dungarees for dd (2.5) and ds who will be 6 months but already fits 12-18 month clothes.
> What other equipment do I need and should I just dive straight into trying a dungaree pattern or should I try some easier things first?
> I did sew a title at school but that was about 10 years ago and we had an amazing teacher correcting all our mistakes!!



I would suggest you check out the scientific seamstress (google it) all of her patterns are like a sewing lesson and are a great place to start for a beginner. All you need is a sewing machine.


----------



## familyabgar

Finished DD's Cinderella dress yesterday.  She preferred hugging it to wearing it, but now that it's hemmed to her height, I'm hoping she'll enjoy wearing it more.  I know this will be a dress-up staple for a couple years!

Rather than follow the tutorial for the bodice like I did with the Belle dress, I used the Scientific Seamstress Precious pattern for the bodice--though without a printer.  I had to just measure the screen (with proper scaling) and draw the lines.  I must have accidentally cut on the empire waist measurement, b/c it was way too short.  A simple band fixed that (folded over with interfacing to thicken/substantiate).  I'm happy but do plan to try my hand at a better one this spring.  The hem is bubbly (haven't pressed to see if that'll help) and it's big.  I'm hoping to make a truly beautiful gown for WDW in May.  Thanks for looking!






Checking out her glass slippers:


----------



## Iamthequeen

Has anyone here made a Merida dress?  I'm debating making one, but I'm concerned about a double layer of long sleeves in hot weather.  Any suggestions or pictures would be welcome!

Thanks,


----------



## ABCastillo

familyabgar said:


> Finished DD's Cinderella dress yesterday.  She preferred hugging it to wearing it, but now that it's hemmed to her height, I'm hoping she'll enjoy wearing it more.  I know this will be a dress-up staple for a couple years!
> 
> Rather than follow the tutorial for the bodice like I did with the Belle dress, I used the Scientific Seamstress Precious pattern for the bodice--though without a printer.  I had to just measure the screen (with proper scaling) and draw the lines.  I must have accidentally cut on the empire waist measurement, b/c it was way too short.  A simple band fixed that (folded over with interfacing to thicken/substantiate).  I'm happy but do plan to try my hand at a better one this spring.  The hem is bubbly (haven't pressed to see if that'll help) and it's big.  I'm hoping to make a truly beautiful gown for WDW in May.  Thanks for looking!
> 
> Checking out her glass slippers:



Looks beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## pyrxtc

emmamc252 said:


> Tentatively joining this group. I'm looking for a new hobby and would love to get into his but genuinely have no idea where to start!!! Are there any web pages or books anyone can recomemd for someone wanting to learn to sew? My mum has an old sewing machine (literally 20 years old) that I'm going to borrow to see how I go but there seems like so much to learn I don't know where to start!!
> Our upcoming trip is Dec and I was hoping to make matching playsuits or dungarees for dd (2.5) and ds who will be 6 months but already fits 12-18 month clothes.
> What other equipment do I need and should I just dive straight into trying a dungaree pattern or should I try some easier things first?
> I did sew a title at school but that was about 10 years ago and we had an amazing teacher correcting all our mistakes!!



I took a class at Joann's and then just dove in head first. I have noticed most people here buy their patterns online, I am a store pattern person so far. I have not tried denim but did jump right into suede which was easier than I thought. Welcome !



Iamthequeen said:


> Has anyone here made a Merida dress?  I'm debating making one, but I'm concerned about a double layer of long sleeves in hot weather.  Any suggestions or pictures would be welcome!
> 
> Thanks,



I made one as my halloween costume last year for me with a generic pattern and altered it to look Merida Like. It is not required to have double sleeves. Even if you do her original dress, you can just add the fabric in and not do the full length of the sleeve. I made her dress from the competition before she ripped it.


----------



## GS for life

I am making the child's Merida dress form the simplicity pattern.  The sleeve is one piece with a gauntlet piece over top.  I am using cotton underneath with the costume panne velvet on top.  That stuff is slippery so it is taking more time than I thought.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## caralyn817

Here are some of my bows.

I'll post pictures of my princess ones after I upload them to photobucket.

(I removed the images because others thought I had other intentions. Sorry, if my post bothered anyone if any way.)

I do LOVE all of your work and find you all very talented.


----------



## caralyn817

Here are my other ones.
Tell me what you think.


----------



## livndisney

caralyn817 said:


> I am amazed at everyone's things. I wish I could sew. All I can really sew is a button and I sew my bows that I make. I don't know if it's appropriate to share pics of them on here, but I am absolutely in awe of everyone's work.



From what I was told, there is no selling/advertising/personal gain type of thing allowed on the Dis. So if you have something for sale you are not supposed to post it on the Dis.


----------



## caralyn817

livndisney said:


> From what I was told, there is no selling/advertising/personal gain type of thing allowed on the Dis. So if you have something for sale you are not supposed to post it on the Dis.



Honestly, I had no intentions on posting to sell. I was just sharing what I make. Yes, I do sell them to others, but I do make them for my daughter and others. I have given them away to many people. No where did I say that I was selling them. I was simply sharing, but I guess I was wrong for sharing. If you read my original post, I stated that I am in awe about everyone's creations and that I wish I could make things like that. I then asked if it was okay for me to share and someone said that it was fine for me to share. So I did. I will now take them off because obviously others think I had other intentions.


----------



## Iamthequeen

Thanks for the replies about the Merida dress.  I still have lots of time to consider how I'm going to make it.  I appreciate the help!

Caralyn - it is entirely appropriate for you to post pictures of your bows here.  Everyone posts pictures of their completed projects.  I especially like your bows!


----------



## sewdisney

darnheather said:


> The past week's sewing. I was crazy productive!  This is just the Disney stuff, I got way more sewn than this.



Oh my!  You have been crazy productive!  I love everything but especially the Minnie Mouse skirt and the Eeyore nightgown.



pyrxtc said:


> Finally made my first feliz dress.



You did a great job.  I love it!



familyabgar said:


> Finished DD's Cinderella dress yesterday.  She preferred hugging it to wearing it, but now that it's hemmed to her height, I'm hoping she'll enjoy wearing it more.  I know this will be a dress-up staple for a couple years!
> 
> Rather than follow the tutorial for the bodice like I did with the Belle dress, I used the Scientific Seamstress Precious pattern for the bodice--though without a printer.  I had to just measure the screen (with proper scaling) and draw the lines.  I must have accidentally cut on the empire waist measurement, b/c it was way too short.  A simple band fixed that (folded over with interfacing to thicken/substantiate).  I'm happy but do plan to try my hand at a better one this spring.  The hem is bubbly (haven't pressed to see if that'll help) and it's big.  I'm hoping to make a truly beautiful gown for WDW in May.  Thanks for looking!
> 
> Checking out her glass slippers:


Fabulous dress!  She's a little cutie.  Great idea for fixing the waist.  If you hadn't said anything, I never would have known that that wasn't the way it was suppose to be.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Sorry if I missed anyone and their creations.  I have loved everything I see.

Well, I am back.  I ended up having 3 surgeries in 6 days.  I am in a TON of pain, but happy to be back on the DIS.  Thanks for the well wishes.

I leave for a Disney cruise in 24 days.  I had a ton of items I was planning on making but the surgery really messed that up.  I don't know how much I will end up getting done, but I will do what I can!


----------



## Meshell2002

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I posted. I need to take lots of pics...but since we leave for the world in 6 days I may just end up posting action shots. Fall is a busy sewing time for me anyway...add in a WDW trip and I am too busy. I'm finishing up three more appliqué shirts tonite....but all my sewing from scratch for Disney is done.....I also have thanksgiving sets cut out for the girls. Then I need to do christmas dresses for our Christmas card....yikes, then work on some gifts and cool weather clothes. So far I have done:

Ariel tshirt and shorts for dd4, and coordinating skooter skirt with flounder tshirt for dd1
Pink Minnie dot sundress dd4 and ruffle butt romper dd1
Toy story inspired peasant dresses x2
Lady tshirt for dd4 and dumbo tshirt with coordinating circus scooter skirt 
Birthday shirts for both girls and princess skooter skirt for toddler

Ariel costume DD4
Snow White costume DD1

DS7 shirts...he picked them out
Baseball Mickey
Darth Vador with Ears 
Lego Boba Fett

Hope all are doing well and all machines are behaving!


----------



## livndisney

caralyn817 said:


> Honestly, I had no intentions on posting to sell. I was just sharing what I make. Yes, I do sell them to others, but I do make them for my daughter and others. I have given them away to many people. No where did I say that I was selling them. I was simply sharing, but I guess I was wrong for sharing. If you read my original post, I stated that I am in awe about everyone's creations and that I wish I could make things like that. I then asked if it was okay for me to share and someone said that it was fine for me to share. So I did. I will now take them off because obviously others think I had other intentions.



Wow! Sorry for sharing what I was told by a moderator.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> In honor of our 30th thread, I thought I would  re-post the first outfit I posted on this thread back on June 21, 2007.
> Little bitty Lydia in her My Little Pony skirt. She was only 4 years old.



Teresajoy would you believe I just found some of this fabric in one of my bins? LOL


----------



## RMAMom

familyabgar said:


> Finished DD's Cinderella dress yesterday.  She preferred hugging it to wearing it, but now that it's hemmed to her height, I'm hoping she'll enjoy wearing it more.  I know this will be a dress-up staple for a couple years!  Rather than follow the tutorial for the bodice like I did with the Belle dress, I used the Scientific Seamstress Precious pattern for the bodice--though without a printer.  I had to just measure the screen (with proper scaling) and draw the lines.  I must have accidentally cut on the empire waist measurement, b/c it was way too short.  A simple band fixed that (folded over with interfacing to thicken/substantiate).  I'm happy but do plan to try my hand at a better one this spring.  The hem is bubbly (haven't pressed to see if that'll help) and it's big.  I'm hoping to make a truly beautiful gown for WDW in May.  Thanks for looking!  Checking out her glass slippers:


Oh my gosh is she cute!  Nice job on the dress.


----------



## love to stitch

familyabgar said:


> Finished DD's Cinderella dress yesterday.  She preferred hugging it to wearing it, but now that it's hemmed to her height, I'm hoping she'll enjoy wearing it more.  I know this will be a dress-up staple for a couple years!
> 
> Rather than follow the tutorial for the bodice like I did with the Belle dress, I used the Scientific Seamstress Precious pattern for the bodice--though without a printer.  I had to just measure the screen (with proper scaling) and draw the lines.  I must have accidentally cut on the empire waist measurement, b/c it was way too short.  A simple band fixed that (folded over with interfacing to thicken/substantiate).  I'm happy but do plan to try my hand at a better one this spring.  The hem is bubbly (haven't pressed to see if that'll help) and it's big.  I'm hoping to make a truly beautiful gown for WDW in May.  Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking out her glass slippers:



The dress and your daughter are adorable.


----------



## familyabgar

love to stitch said:


> The dress and your daughter are adorable.





RMAMom said:


> Oh my gosh is she cute!  Nice job on the dress.





sewdisney said:


> Oh my!  You have been crazy productive!  I love everything but especially the Minnie Mouse skirt and the Eeyore nightgown.
> 
> 
> 
> You did a great job.  I love it!
> 
> 
> Fabulous dress!  She's a little cutie.  Great idea for fixing the waist.  If you hadn't said anything, I never would have known that that wasn't the way it was suppose to be.
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone and their creations.  I have loved everything I see.
> 
> W*ell, I am back.  I ended up having 3 surgeries in 6 days.  I am in a TON of pain, but happy to be back on the DIS.  Thanks for the well wishes.
> 
> I leave for a Disney cruise in 24 days.  I had a ton of items I was planning on making but the surgery really messed that up.  I don't know how much I will end up getting done, but I will do what I can!*



Thanks, everyone!  I'm going to take a break from costume satin!!

As for the bolded, I hope you get well in time for your cruise!  

Meshell2002: can't wait to see your creations!


----------



## smittette

GS for life said:


> I am making the child's Merida dress form the simplicity pattern.  The sleeve is one piece with a gauntlet piece over top.  I am using cotton underneath with the costume panne velvet on top.  That stuff is slippery so it is taking more time than I thought.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Oooh, slippery stuff  a couple of years ago I did velvet and satin for a Christmas dress. It was gorgeous, but I nearly lost my mind. I ended up hand basting everything where the two came together. 



familyabgar said:


> Finished DD's Cinderella dress yesterday.  She preferred hugging it to wearing it, but now that it's hemmed to her height, I'm hoping she'll enjoy wearing it more.  I know this will be a dress-up staple for a couple years!
> 
> Checking out her glass slippers:



I got those same glass slippers for my niece. She did not want to take them off. 



emmamc252 said:


> Tentatively joining this group. I'm looking for a new hobby and would love to get into his but genuinely have no idea where to start!!! Are there any web pages or books anyone can recommend for someone wanting to learn to sew?
> What other equipment do I need and should I just dive straight into trying a dungaree pattern or should I try some easier things first?


 
Welcome to the group. 

Warning: I had coffee after dinner. No sleeping for me, so this turned into a book. I'll highlight the important bits in case you want to skip the commentary.

First thing I would do is just play with the machine. Get some cheap fabric (no slippery stuff, no velvet, nothing too stiff, stretchy, or sheer) and make some rectangles. Then stitch the rectangles into pillow cases (not necessarily as large as a regular pillow). Turn them right side out, and look at your stitches; if they look wonky or pull apart easily, or you get a mess on one side of the fabric, get someone to condition the machine for you (clean, oil, set the tensions, etc.). You do not want to try to learn to sew on a problem machine.

Once you are happy with the machine, there are a few things you will need to get started.

Scissors: get a nice pair of approx. 8 in. bladed ones (maybe $20 to $30 dollar range - better yet, check for sales at your local big fabric store or use a coupon so you can get those nice ones for about $15). Now HIDE them. Do not let anyone use them for anything other than fabric. Write on them with a permanent marker, tie a ribbon on them, heck, buy a lock for them, do whatever it takes. Using my fabric scissors is a hanging offense around here.
Also get a small pair for snipping threads. These don't need to be expensive, as long as they are sharp. I like the U shaped ones you just squeeze.
Eventually you'll want a rotary cutter and mat, but they aren't really necessary at first. If you decide to do quilting where you cut lots of tiny little pieces, then you'll want them. 

Sewing machine needles: Start with general purpose needles. You only really need the different types if you start doing specialty sewing or using difficult fabrics. 
I used to only change my sewing machine needle when it broke. Since I started doing quilting and embroidering, I've learned that a sharp needle makes a big difference. Keep extras on hand so that if your previously well behaved machine suddenly starts breaking threads or making bird's nests you can change out the needle. 
Thread: Buy good all purpose thread. It doesn't have to be the super expensive specialty thread - Coats and Clark is fine. Just don't buy thread out of the bargain bin or at the dollar store. You will regret it. Also if it is shiny or silky looking it is most likely embroidery thread. You can sew with it, but it tends to break more easily - a hassle you don't need. 
You don't really need lots of colors to start with (gasp, thread buying is addicting )- if you aren't going to be top stitching you can get by with black, white, tan, and some primary colors. Once you start making things you really care about, you'll want to match your fabric a little better and fill up bins with your various colors, shades, thicknesses, textures, types, etc. 

Straight pins: I like glass headed ones, but the ones with plastic balls are fine as long as you don't iron them. You don't want ones with no heads, they will kill your fingers. And stay away from the cute ones, they often have bad tips and/or burrs or bend too easily. (BTW if you bend one, throw it away. They'll cause you all sorts of problems, and somehow, the bent ones are always the ones you grab first.)

Ok, now some easy stuff:  Vinyl Tape measure, seam ripper (sorry, you're going to need this. We all still do ), marking pencil or pen  (chalk style or disappearing ink), and  an iron if you don't have one.


As for dungarees, it depends on what you mean by that. If you mean heavy denim with a fly, a zipper, pockets and lots of top stitching, I would not start there. If you just mean some easy, comfy pants, that will probably work fine. Pajama pants, a simple skirt, an apron, or a bag of some kind are some other good starting projects. 

The patterns you can buy at the store are often complicated and use jargon that they don't explain. Patterns you find for free on-line sometimes are sketchy and leave steps out. I hear lots of good things about youcanmakethis.com Clear instructions, lots of pics, and a bit of humor. They have some free ones you could get started on; then if you like the way they do patterns, you can go for something a little more advanced. 

Have fun and post some pics of what you make!


----------



## DMGeurts

Everything posted recently is fantastic!!!  I really need to get caught up here!

Sorry if any of these are duplicates...

Here's a few of my latest bags...
























And then I made a DRESS!!!!  Yes, me, I made a dress!  Can you belive it????  I had been hoarding this fabric since I first began sewing 3 years ago...  I loved it so much - but I had no idea what to make with it.

When youngest dd was searching for a pattern for her next custom, she found a vintage type pattern maker (you all know how I feel about vintage...  LOL) - so I ordered dd's pattern and a few for myself...  

My oldest dd took me out for a photoshoot on Sunday - who btw - has become quite the photographer since getting her camera for Christmas last year...  DD is 15 y/o.

So, I just had to share a few of these pictures with you - if you want to see more, I have a TON posted in my TR (link in my siggy)...



















As usual - thanks for letting me share!

D~


----------



## Meshell2002

~D Those are wonderful bags, as always...I'm assuming you are still doing your applique by hand? it looks great!  Your DD15 is quite a talented photographer.....I bet she will only get better with age....don't we all?

here is some of the sewing I did for this trip, we leave Sunday, only 3 park days.....my spouse is not as into WDW as I, so I'm just happy to go while DD #1 is 5! so a great age! I did do some boy tshirts (applique) but his are already packed and I wasn't going to look for them.


Simply Sweet.....and Ruffled Butt Romper by Ellie inspired




Portrait Peasant.....pockets from an Oliver and S pattern....the baby didn't get pockets....dd4 loves pockets but the baby's I didn't want to scale down to fit her dress




O&S puppet show shorts.....the skooter is self drafted from a diaper cover pattern (a big 4 but I don't remember which one it was)




another skooter




and another.....baby turns 1 the week we are in the world




DD4 is obsessed with animals....and Lady and the Tramp!




Princess Costumes.....double as Halloween Costumes when we get back!  Simple Sweet, easy fit capris, and Portrait Peasant size 1/2...so tiny!





I found a new blanks supplier for girls shirts.....blanks boutique....love them since Walmart is always out...Jiffy's girls' shirts seem to run short....and my girls are long in the belly.

The romper pattern took a little longer than I normally like. but its so cute on. I wanted to make more of those but afraid it would've been cold and then unable to wear them all (it has an open back with x straps).


----------



## livndisney

For those that missed the It's a Small World Fabric- I found THIS today at Joann's


http://demandware.edgesuite.net/sit...s/hi-res/12/12757258.jpg?sw=556&sh=680&sm=fit


----------



## ABCastillo

DMGeurts said:


> Everything posted recently is fantastic!!!  I really need to get caught up here!
> 
> Sorry if any of these are duplicates...
> 
> Here's a few of my latest bags...
> 
> And then I made a DRESS!!!!  Yes, me, I made a dress!  Can you belive it????  I had been hoarding this fabric since I first began sewing 3 years ago...  I loved it so much - but I had no idea what to make with it.
> 
> When youngest dd was searching for a pattern for her next custom, she found a vintage type pattern maker (you all know how I feel about vintage...  LOL) - so I ordered dd's pattern and a few for myself...
> 
> My oldest dd took me out for a photoshoot on Sunday - who btw - has become quite the photographer since getting her camera for Christmas last year...  DD is 15 y/o.
> 
> So, I just had to share a few of these pictures with you - if you want to see more, I have a TON posted in my TR (link in my siggy)...
> As usual - thanks for letting me share!
> 
> D~



Everything looks fantastic!  I love the dress!



Meshell2002 said:


> here is some of the sewing I did for this trip, we leave Sunday, only 3 park days.....my spouse is not as into WDW as I, so I'm just happy to go while DD #1 is 5! so a great age! I did do some boy tshirts (applique) but his are already packed and I wasn't going to look for them.
> 
> Simply Sweet.....and Ruffled Butt Romper by Ellie inspired
> 
> Portrait Peasant.....pockets from an Oliver and S pattern....the baby didn't get pockets....dd4 loves pockets but the baby's I didn't want to scale down to fit her dress
> 
> O&S puppet show shorts.....the skooter is self drafted from a diaper cover pattern (a big 4 but I don't remember which one it was)
> 
> another skooter
> 
> and another.....baby turns 1 the week we are in the world
> 
> DD4 is obsessed with animals....and Lady and the Tramp!
> 
> Princess Costumes.....double as Halloween Costumes when we get back!  Simple Sweet, easy fit capris, and Portrait Peasant size 1/2...so tiny!



Beautiful work!  I really love the Dumbo outfit!

--------------------

I have to share this funny moment from last night.  I was planning on having DS wear a costume I made for DD two years ago for Halloween.  I decided to try it on him last night to see if alterations were needed, and he HATED it.  So that plan is out.  BUT DD decided she had to try it on.  So I let her, thinking how am I going to explain to her why it doesn't fit.  And she actually squeezed herself into it.  And she LOVES it.  She could hardly lift her arms and the legs are about 3 inches to short, but that didn't matter at all to her.  So, looks like I'm making alterations after all - but to make it bigger not smaller.


----------



## nowellsl

I love the Dumbo outfit, and that little Snow White dress is adorable!!


----------



## spiritsim

Dubo outfit is adorable the others are also cute. So talented


----------



## familyabgar

Meshell2002 said:


> here is some of the sewing I did for this trip, we leave Sunday, only 3 park days.....my spouse is not as into WDW as I, so I'm just happy to go while DD #1 is 5! so a great age! I did do some boy tshirts (applique) but his are already packed and I wasn't going to look for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The romper pattern took a little longer than I normally like. but its so cute on. I wanted to make more of those but afraid it would've been cold and then unable to wear them all (it has an open back with x straps).



I absolutely love the romper!  I recently started following Elle Inspired.  Have a great time on your trip!


----------



## goteamwood

DMGeurts said:


> Everything posted recently is fantastic!!!  I really need to get caught up here!
> 
> Sorry if any of these are duplicates...
> 
> Here's a few of my latest bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual - thanks for letting me share!
> 
> D~



Love the dress and the pics, you look fantastic. 



Meshell2002 said:


> ~D Those are wonderful bags, as always...I'm assuming you are still doing your applique by hand? it looks great!  Your DD15 is quite a talented photographer.....I bet she will only get better with age....don't we all?
> 
> here is some of the sewing I did for this trip, we leave Sunday, only 3 park days.....my spouse is not as into WDW as I, so I'm just happy to go while DD #1 is 5! so a great age! I did do some boy tshirts (applique) but his are already packed and I wasn't going to look for them.
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet.....and Ruffled Butt Romper by Ellie inspired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portrait Peasant.....pockets from an Oliver and S pattern....the baby didn't get pockets....dd4 loves pockets but the baby's I didn't want to scale down to fit her dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O&S puppet show shorts.....the skooter is self drafted from a diaper cover pattern (a big 4 but I don't remember which one it was)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another skooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another.....baby turns 1 the week we are in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD4 is obsessed with animals....and Lady and the Tramp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Costumes.....double as Halloween Costumes when we get back!  Simple Sweet, easy fit capris, and Portrait Peasant size 1/2...so tiny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a new blanks supplier for girls shirts.....blanks boutique....love them since Walmart is always out...Jiffy's girls' shirts seem to run short....and my girls are long in the belly.
> 
> The romper pattern took a little longer than I normally like. but its so cute on. I wanted to make more of those but afraid it would've been cold and then unable to wear them all (it has an open back with x straps).


I love arbblanks.com too for blank shirts, very good quality and they ship fast. Whenever I have tried to order from blanks boutique they seem to be out of the size I need.
I love your outfits, have a great trip. I might have to steal the mermaid costume idea, I have been asked to make a mermaid outfit for a birthday party after the new year. 



ABCastillo said:


> Everything looks fantastic!  I love the dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work!  I really love the Dumbo outfit!
> 
> --------------------
> 
> I have to share this funny moment from last night.  I was planning on having DS wear a costume I made for DD two years ago for Halloween.  I decided to try it on him last night to see if alterations were needed, and he HATED it.  So that plan is out.  BUT DD decided she had to try it on.  So I let her, thinking how am I going to explain to her why it doesn't fit.  And she actually squeezed herself into it.  And she LOVES it.  She could hardly lift her arms and the legs are about 3 inches to short, but that didn't matter at all to her.  So, looks like I'm making alterations after all - but to make it bigger not smaller.


My mom made a lion and a monkey costume for my boys' first halloween and it was very similar to that. I think it might also still fit them even though they are almost 4, she made it huge! Very cute.


----------



## DMGeurts

Thanks everyone!



Meshell2002 said:


> ~D Those are wonderful bags, as always...I'm assuming you are still doing your applique by hand? it looks great!  Your DD15 is quite a talented photographer.....I bet she will only get better with age....don't we all?
> 
> here is some of the sewing I did for this trip, we leave Sunday, only 3 park days.....my spouse is not as into WDW as I, so I'm just happy to go while DD #1 is 5! so a great age! I did do some boy tshirts (applique) but his are already packed and I wasn't going to look for them.
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet.....and Ruffled Butt Romper by Ellie inspired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portrait Peasant.....pockets from an Oliver and S pattern....the baby didn't get pockets....dd4 loves pockets but the baby's I didn't want to scale down to fit her dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O&S puppet show shorts.....the skooter is self drafted from a diaper cover pattern (a big 4 but I don't remember which one it was)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another skooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another.....baby turns 1 the week we are in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD4 is obsessed with animals....and Lady and the Tramp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Costumes.....double as Halloween Costumes when we get back!  Simple Sweet, easy fit capris, and Portrait Peasant size 1/2...so tiny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a new blanks supplier for girls shirts.....blanks boutique....love them since Walmart is always out...Jiffy's girls' shirts seem to run short....and my girls are long in the belly.
> 
> The romper pattern took a little longer than I normally like. but its so cute on. I wanted to make more of those but afraid it would've been cold and then unable to wear them all (it has an open back with x straps).



OK - I have to say that I love everything - I think the Dumbo set is so adorable!  Also - don't you just LOVE Oliver & S patterns?  I learned so many fundamental sewing tricks from them, and they were a great stepping stone from Carla C. and into the tissue pattern world (for me anyways)...  And the Puppet Show shorts - those were the ones I had Marianne get me from Montana once upon a time - back before they started doing digital copies so that pattern was SUPER hard to find...  I am so glad they released digital copies now.  Anyways....  I LOVE everything you made - and I love how it all coordinates!  Great job!



ABCastillo said:


> I have to share this funny moment from last night.  I was planning on having DS wear a costume I made for DD two years ago for Halloween.  I decided to try it on him last night to see if alterations were needed, and he HATED it.  So that plan is out.  BUT DD decided she had to try it on.  So I let her, thinking how am I going to explain to her why it doesn't fit.  And she actually squeezed herself into it.  And she LOVES it.  She could hardly lift her arms and the legs are about 3 inches to short, but that didn't matter at all to her.  So, looks like I'm making alterations after all - but to make it bigger not smaller.



Hahaha...  Too funny!!!  Adorable costume!

D~


----------



## sewdisney

DMGeurts said:


> Everything posted recently is fantastic!!!  I really need to get caught up here!
> 
> Sorry if any of these are duplicates...
> 
> Here's a few of my latest bags...
> 
> And then I made a DRESS!!!!  Yes, me, I made a dress!  Can you belive it????  I had been hoarding this fabric since I first began sewing 3 years ago...  I loved it so much - but I had no idea what to make with it.
> 
> When youngest dd was searching for a pattern for her next custom, she found a vintage type pattern maker (you all know how I feel about vintage...  LOL) - so I ordered dd's pattern and a few for myself...
> 
> My oldest dd took me out for a photoshoot on Sunday - who btw - has become quite the photographer since getting her camera for Christmas last year...  DD is 15 y/o.
> 
> So, I just had to share a few of these pictures with you - if you want to see more, I have a TON posted in my TR (link in my siggy)...
> 
> As usual - thanks for letting me share!
> 
> D~



I've already commented before on your bags but they deserve another shout out.  They are so AWESOME!


----------



## sewdisney

Meshell2002 said:


> ~D Those are wonderful bags, as always...I'm assuming you are still doing your applique by hand? it looks great!  Your DD15 is quite a talented photographer.....I bet she will only get better with age....don't we all?
> 
> here is some of the sewing I did for this trip, we leave Sunday, only 3 park days.....my spouse is not as into WDW as I, so I'm just happy to go while DD #1 is 5! so a great age! I did do some boy tshirts (applique) but his are already packed and I wasn't going to look for them.
> 
> I found a new blanks supplier for girls shirts.....blanks boutique....love them since Walmart is always out...Jiffy's girls' shirts seem to run short....and my girls are long in the belly.
> 
> The romper pattern took a little longer than I normally like. but its so cute on. I wanted to make more of those but afraid it would've been cold and then unable to wear them all (it has an open back with x straps).



Your little ones are very lucky to get such fabulous outfits.  They are adorable.  You did a great job on them.

Thanks for the info on the blanks supplier



livndisney said:


> For those that missed the It's a Small World Fabric- I found THIS today at Joann's



That is really cute fabric. 




ABCastillo said:


> Everything looks fantastic!  I love the dress!
> 
> Beautiful work!  I really love the Dumbo outfit!
> 
> --------------------
> 
> I have to share this funny moment from last night.  I was planning on having DS wear a costume I made for DD two years ago for Halloween.  I decided to try it on him last night to see if alterations were needed, and he HATED it.  So that plan is out.  BUT DD decided she had to try it on.  So I let her, thinking how am I going to explain to her why it doesn't fit.  And she actually squeezed herself into it.  And she LOVES it.  She could hardly lift her arms and the legs are about 3 inches to short, but that didn't matter at all to her.  So, looks like I'm making alterations after all - but to make it bigger not smaller.



So cute.  I'm glad she is able to still have a costume she really wants.


Thanks goteamwood for the blank supplier info.  You can never have too many suppliers.


----------



## spiritsim

Quote:Originally Posted by livndisney View Post 
For those that missed the It's a Small World Fabric- I found THIS today at Joann's 

Alas our joanns does not have that fabric...........checked today...


----------



## livndisney

spiritsim said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by livndisney View Post
> For those that missed the It's a Small World Fabric- I found THIS today at Joann's
> 
> Alas our joanns does not have that fabric...........checked today...



Mine just got it-and it is available to order online.


----------



## caralyn817

Iamthequeen said:


> Thanks for the replies about the Merida dress.  I still have lots of time to consider how I'm going to make it.  I appreciate the help!
> 
> Caralyn - it is entirely appropriate for you to post pictures of your bows here.  Everyone posts pictures of their completed projects.  I especially like your bows!



Thank you, but I'm not going to share at this time. I feel like I didn't do anything wrong by posting my pictures, but someone felt otherwise and I don't want problems to arise. Thank you for being sweet and kind.


----------



## kdzbear

Can anyone help me? I am looking for Mickey Mouse head buttons. I would appreciate any pointers. Thank you in advance!


----------



## NiniMorris

kdzbear said:


> Can anyone help me? I am looking for Mickey Mouse head buttons. I would appreciate any pointers. Thank you in advance!



Etsey.  There is a guy in Hong Kong.  Very nice, will work with you on colors...he only offers all white or all black.  I order half white and half black.  The ONLY problem is you have to allow a lot of time for shipping.  (coming from Hong Kong)

But they hold up very well and do not come off in the washer/dryer.

You can also get some in the scrapbooking section of most craft stores...but these do NOT hold up well....


Nini


----------



## PurpleEars

emmamc252 said:


> Tentatively joining this group. I'm looking for a new hobby and would love to get into his but genuinely have no idea where to start!!! Are there any web pages or books anyone can recomemd for someone wanting to learn to sew? My mum has an old sewing machine (literally 20 years old) that I'm going to borrow to see how I go but there seems like so much to learn I don't know where to start!!
> Our upcoming trip is Dec and I was hoping to make matching playsuits or dungarees for dd (2.5) and ds who will be 6 months but already fits 12-18 month clothes.
> What other equipment do I need and should I just dive straight into trying a dungaree pattern or should I try some easier things first?
> I did sew a title at school but that was about 10 years ago and we had an amazing teacher correcting all our mistakes!!



Welcome! I started out with pajama bottoms when I decided to take up sewing again in university. Easy Fit from youcanmakethis.com makes an excellent PJ bottom and it is really easy to do.



familyabgar said:


> Finished DD's Cinderella dress yesterday.  She preferred hugging it to wearing it, but now that it's hemmed to her height, I'm hoping she'll enjoy wearing it more.  I know this will be a dress-up staple for a couple years!
> 
> Rather than follow the tutorial for the bodice like I did with the Belle dress, I used the Scientific Seamstress Precious pattern for the bodice--though without a printer.  I had to just measure the screen (with proper scaling) and draw the lines.  I must have accidentally cut on the empire waist measurement, b/c it was way too short.  A simple band fixed that (folded over with interfacing to thicken/substantiate).  I'm happy but do plan to try my hand at a better one this spring.  The hem is bubbly (haven't pressed to see if that'll help) and it's big.  I'm hoping to make a truly beautiful gown for WDW in May.  Thanks for looking!



A beautiful dress for a beautiful princess!



sewdisney said:


> Well, I am back.  I ended up having 3 surgeries in 6 days.  I am in a TON of pain, but happy to be back on the DIS.  Thanks for the well wishes.
> 
> I leave for a Disney cruise in 24 days.  I had a ton of items I was planning on making but the surgery really messed that up.  I don't know how much I will end up getting done, but I will do what I can!



I hope you are feeling better now that you had some time to recover. Surgeries are not fun!



smittette said:


> Warning: I had coffee after dinner. No sleeping for me, so this turned into a book. I'll highlight the important bits in case you want to skip the commentary.
> 
> First thing I would do is just play with the machine. Get some cheap fabric (no slippery stuff, no velvet, nothing too stiff, stretchy, or sheer) and make some rectangles. Then stitch the rectangles into pillow cases (not necessarily as large as a regular pillow). Turn them right side out, and look at your stitches; if they look wonky or pull apart easily, or you get a mess on one side of the fabric, get someone to condition the machine for you (clean, oil, set the tensions, etc.). You do not want to try to learn to sew on a problem machine.
> 
> Once you are happy with the machine, there are a few things you will need to get started.
> 
> Scissors: get a nice pair of approx. 8 in. bladed ones (maybe $20 to $30 dollar range - better yet, check for sales at your local big fabric store or use a coupon so you can get those nice ones for about $15). Now HIDE them. Do not let anyone use them for anything other than fabric. Write on them with a permanent marker, tie a ribbon on them, heck, buy a lock for them, do whatever it takes. Using my fabric scissors is a hanging offense around here.
> Also get a small pair for snipping threads. These don't need to be expensive, as long as they are sharp. I like the U shaped ones you just squeeze.
> Eventually you'll want a rotary cutter and mat, but they aren't really necessary at first. If you decide to do quilting where you cut lots of tiny little pieces, then you'll want them.
> 
> Sewing machine needles: Start with general purpose needles. You only really need the different types if you start doing specialty sewing or using difficult fabrics.
> I used to only change my sewing machine needle when it broke. Since I started doing quilting and embroidering, I've learned that a sharp needle makes a big difference. Keep extras on hand so that if your previously well behaved machine suddenly starts breaking threads or making bird's nests you can change out the needle.
> Thread: Buy good all purpose thread. It doesn't have to be the super expensive specialty thread - Coats and Clark is fine. Just don't buy thread out of the bargain bin or at the dollar store. You will regret it. Also if it is shiny or silky looking it is most likely embroidery thread. You can sew with it, but it tends to break more easily - a hassle you don't need.
> You don't really need lots of colors to start with (gasp, thread buying is addicting )- if you aren't going to be top stitching you can get by with black, white, tan, and some primary colors. Once you start making things you really care about, you'll want to match your fabric a little better and fill up bins with your various colors, shades, thicknesses, textures, types, etc.
> 
> Straight pins: I like glass headed ones, but the ones with plastic balls are fine as long as you don't iron them. You don't want ones with no heads, they will kill your fingers. And stay away from the cute ones, they often have bad tips and/or burrs or bend too easily. (BTW if you bend one, throw it away. They'll cause you all sorts of problems, and somehow, the bent ones are always the ones you grab first.)
> 
> Ok, now some easy stuff:  Vinyl Tape measure, seam ripper (sorry, you're going to need this. We all still do ), marking pencil or pen  (chalk style or disappearing ink), and  an iron if you don't have one.
> 
> 
> As for dungarees, it depends on what you mean by that. If you mean heavy denim with a fly, a zipper, pockets and lots of top stitching, I would not start there. If you just mean some easy, comfy pants, that will probably work fine. Pajama pants, a simple skirt, an apron, or a bag of some kind are some other good starting projects.
> 
> The patterns you can buy at the store are often complicated and use jargon that they don't explain. Patterns you find for free on-line sometimes are sketchy and leave steps out. I hear lots of good things about youcanmakethis.com Clear instructions, lots of pics, and a bit of humor. They have some free ones you could get started on; then if you like the way they do patterns, you can go for something a little more advanced.
> 
> Have fun and post some pics of what you make!



Wow that is a great list. I wonder if we should put this as one of the items on the first page (Teresa - where are you?)



DMGeurts said:


> As usual - thanks for letting me share!
> 
> D~



Your bags are fab as per usual (Sorry I had to cut them out due to the limit on the number of pictures)! I know I commented on FB about your dress, but I want to say that it is beautiful!



Meshell2002 said:


> here is some of the sewing I did for this trip, we leave Sunday, only 3 park days.....my spouse is not as into WDW as I, so I'm just happy to go while DD #1 is 5! so a great age! I did do some boy tshirts (applique) but his are already packed and I wasn't going to look for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD4 is obsessed with animals....and Lady and the Tramp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Costumes.....double as Halloween Costumes when we get back!  Simple Sweet, easy fit capris, and Portrait Peasant size 1/2...so tiny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a new blanks supplier for girls shirts.....blanks boutique....love them since Walmart is always out...Jiffy's girls' shirts seem to run short....and my girls are long in the belly.
> 
> The romper pattern took a little longer than I normally like. but its so cute on. I wanted to make more of those but afraid it would've been cold and then unable to wear them all (it has an open back with x straps).



Wow you have been busy! I like the birthday and Lady set the most! The costumes look great! Have a great trip!



ABCastillo said:


> I have to share this funny moment from last night.  I was planning on having DS wear a costume I made for DD two years ago for Halloween.  I decided to try it on him last night to see if alterations were needed, and he HATED it.  So that plan is out.  BUT DD decided she had to try it on.  So I let her, thinking how am I going to explain to her why it doesn't fit.  And she actually squeezed herself into it.  And she LOVES it.  She could hardly lift her arms and the legs are about 3 inches to short, but that didn't matter at all to her.  So, looks like I'm making alterations after all - but to make it bigger not smaller.



What a cute story and a cute costume! I guess you have your work cut out for you 


-----

I have been "hiding" to get a special project completed. More pictures to come in the next post.


----------



## PurpleEars

So here's what I have been up to lately...

A special quilt for my aunt who is receiving chemo:






This project involved 4 time zones, 3 generations, 2 continents, and a lot of love! I had my family members contribute a quote or an idea for each block. I digitized some of the images on the blocks. I hope it will bring comfort to her.

Here are some of my favourite blocks:

















Thanks for letting me share and looking!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

pyrxtc said:
			
		

> http://s10.photobucket.com/user/pyrxtc/media/Sewing/Photo0138FourBySix.jpg.html



Love this dress!!!



			
				sewdisney said:
			
		

> Oh my!  You have been crazy productive!  I love everything but especially the Minnie Mouse skirt and the Eeyore nightgown.
> 
> You did a great job.  I love it!
> 
> Fabulous dress!  She's a little cutie.  Great idea for fixing the waist.  If you hadn't said anything, I never would have known that that wasn't the way it was suppose to be.
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone and their creations.  I have loved everything I see.
> 
> Well, I am back.  I ended up having 3 surgeries in 6 days.  I am in a TON of pain, but happy to be back on the DIS.  Thanks for the well wishes.
> 
> I leave for a Disney cruise in 24 days.  I had a ton of items I was planning on making but the surgery really messed that up.  I don't know how much I will end up getting done, but I will do what I can!



Sorry to hear about your surgeries. Hope you feel better soon. And have an awesome time on your cruise!!!



			
				DMGeurts said:
			
		

> Everything posted recently is fantastic!!!  I really need to get caught up here!
> 
> Sorry if any of these are duplicates...
> 
> Here's a few of my latest bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made a DRESS!!!!  Yes, me, I made a dress!  Can you belive it????  I had been hoarding this fabric since I first began sewing 3 years ago...  I loved it so much - but I had no idea what to make with it.
> 
> When youngest dd was searching for a pattern for her next custom, she found a vintage type pattern maker (you all know how I feel about vintage...  LOL) - so I ordered dd's pattern and a few for myself...
> 
> My oldest dd took me out for a photoshoot on Sunday - who btw - has become quite the photographer since getting her camera for Christmas last year...  DD is 15 y/o.
> 
> So, I just had to share a few of these pictures with you - if you want to see more, I have a TON posted in my TR (link in my siggy)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual - thanks for letting me share!
> 
> D~


 Hi D!!!!  I can't keep up on your TR anymore,  I keep trying, but its sooo much right now, don't know how you do it. I had my second miscarriage last month and am having a hard time doing more than the necassary. I hope to sew my daughter a dress soon.  I missed out on your bags due to silly unreliable internet at work. Boo   maybe next time. Unless I actually get around to making my own bag. These bags are awesome!!!!! Love the Lady bag the best!!! Glad you had a great time at wdw. The dress is awesome!!!!!! And your daughter took amazing photos!!!



			
				Meshell2002 said:
			
		

> ~D Those are wonderful bags, as always...I'm assuming you are still doing your applique by hand? it looks great!  Your DD15 is quite a talented photographer.....I bet she will only get better with age....don't we all?
> 
> here is some of the sewing I did for this trip, we leave Sunday, only 3 park days.....my spouse is not as into WDW as I, so I'm just happy to go while DD #1 is 5! so a great age! I did do some boy tshirts (applique) but his are already packed and I wasn't going to look for them.
> 
> Simply Sweet.....and Ruffled Butt Romper by Ellie inspired
> http://s772.photobucket.com/user/Meshell2002/media/IMG_6162_zps1e20aaea.jpg.html
> 
> Portrait Peasant.....pockets from an Oliver and S pattern....the baby didn't get pockets....dd4 loves pockets but the baby's I didn't want to scale down to fit her dress
> http://s772.photobucket.com/user/Meshell2002/media/IMG_6164_zpse3d4f37b.jpg.html
> 
> O&S puppet show shorts.....the skooter is self drafted from a diaper cover pattern (a big 4 but I don't remember which one it was)
> http://s772.photobucket.com/user/Meshell2002/media/IMG_6165_zps8642645f.jpg.html
> 
> another skooter
> http://s772.photobucket.com/user/Meshell2002/media/IMG_6170_zps7d92cc3c.jpg.html
> 
> and another.....baby turns 1 the week we are in the world
> http://s772.photobucket.com/user/Meshell2002/media/IMG_6169_zps9e82d68b.jpg.html
> 
> DD4 is obsessed with animals....and Lady and the Tramp!
> http://s772.photobucket.com/user/Meshell2002/media/IMG_6168_zpsbc3979da.jpg.html
> 
> Princess Costumes.....double as Halloween Costumes when we get back!  Simple Sweet, easy fit capris, and Portrait Peasant size 1/2...so tiny!
> 
> http://s772.photobucket.com/user/Meshell2002/media/IMG_6163_zps3d6ef378.jpg.html
> 
> I found a new blanks supplier for girls shirts.....blanks boutique....love them since Walmart is always out...Jiffy's girls' shirts seem to run short....and my girls are long in the belly.
> 
> The romper pattern took a little longer than I normally like. but its so cute on. I wanted to make more of those but afraid it would've been cold and then unable to wear them all (it has an open back with x straps).



Love all of these!!!!! Have a great time!!!



			
				livndisney said:
			
		

> For those that missed the It's a Small World Fabric- I found THIS today at Joann's
> 
> http://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_pod21/dw/image/v2/AAMM_PRD/on/demandware.static/Sites-JoAnn-Site/Sites-joann-product-catalog/default/v1381411132149/images/hi-res/12/12757258.jpg?sw=556&sh=680&sm=fit




Love this fabric!!!!



			
				PurpleEars said:
			
		

> So here's what I have been up to lately...
> 
> A special quilt for my aunt who is receiving chemo:
> 
> This project involved 4 time zones, 3 generations, 2 continents, and a lot of love! I had my family members contribute a quote or an idea for each block. I digitized some of the images on the blocks. I hope it will bring comfort to her.
> 
> Here are some of my favourite blocks:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and looking!



Love this, such a great idea!!!!!


----------



## strega7

Hello all, just got back from Disneyland and had a terrific time.  It was a little busy there last week, but we had a terrific time and even did my first Mickey Halloween Party, which was a blast!

*DMGeurts-* I always love the bags you make, but that dress is adorable!  Love the colors and fabric choices. And, your daugther takes really beautiful photos, she has a good eye.

*Meshell2002-* Wow yhou have been busy!  I love everything, but that little romper in the first pic is soooo cute!

*ABCastillo-* The little lion costume is cute, I am glad you get a second year out of it, even if you do have to alter it.  

*Caralyn817-*I missed getting to see your hairbows while they were posted and I am sad that I missed it   I would love to see them, I am sorry a misunderstanding is keeping you from posting.  BTW, I tried making bows once, and it was not easy at all, I have a lot of admiration for those of you that can make them.

*Familyabgar-*Nice job and the cinderella dress. Looks like your DD loves it!

*Purple Ears-* I love the quilt you made.  What a super special gift...sending prayers to the one going through chemo...


After reading the Dis boards and finding out how much candy you got when you went to the MHP, I decided to make a backpack to carry it all in.  I ordered a pattern from Posh Patterns, but unfortunately I wasn't paying attention and it wasn't an instant download. Luckly it shipped really fast, and I got it two days before we left for disney.  So, the night before, I threw this bag together, I think it turned out really cute, and it held all the candy perfectly!


----------



## emmamc252

Looking for some advice guys!!!
has anyone ever re-sized a pattern from a kids to an adults???
I want to have a matching dress to dd for our upcoming holiday and am trying to decide wether I can just upscale the pattern I have for hers or if theres too many differences between adult and kids patterns?
I haven't been doing this long so I don't know how to create my own patterns, and the PRICE of Disney style material makes me very nervous of trying.
I just can't find any similar patterns!


----------



## DMGeurts

emmamc252 said:


> Looking for some advice guys!!!
> has anyone ever re-sized a pattern from a kids to an adults???
> I want to have a matching dress to dd for our upcoming holiday and am trying to decide wether I can just upscale the pattern I have for hers or if theres too many differences between adult and kids patterns?
> I haven't been doing this long so I don't know how to create my own patterns, and the PRICE of Disney style material makes me very nervous of trying.
> I just can't find any similar patterns!



Well, first of all - do you have a bust?  I mean this in all seriousness...  If you don't have a bust at all, you might be able to do it.  But it would be a lot of trial and error to upsize - depending on how far up you need to size it.

In all honesty - I would find and purchase a pattern as similar as you can for the bodice - then you can just upsize the same skirt you are using for your DD - upsizing a skirt is much easier than trying to create the bodice - IMO.

I actually just did this for one of dd's customs...  I purchase the pattern for the bodice, then I attached my own skirt...  I just measured the waist portion for the pattern, and used that measurment to make the skirt.  

Which pattern are you trying to upsize?  We may know of something similar.

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

*Flora...*  The quilt is gorgeous...  It's so heartfelt and just beautiful - I admire your ability to make a quilt.

*BabyRapunzel...*  I feel like such an idiot, but I am having issues remembering your first name (you know I try so hard to be good about that)...  It is great to see you.  I am so very sorry for your loss, I wish I could say or do something that would make it easier on you.  Please know we are all here and willing to listen if you need an ear.  (((Hugs)))  And you know my TR will be there forever, so you can read it or catch up when ever you'd like - if you decide to.  Whether or not you can, please know that you are always welcome to just say hi and tell me how you are doing - I love hearing from everyone!  

*strega7...*  I love your backpack - it turned out great!

D~


----------



## emmamc252

do i have a bust.......not really! I'm a 32C in bra size.
the dress pattern I was hoping to use goes upto age 10, its the "ginger" top/dress pattern on the "youcanmakethis" site. 
I'm a uk 8/10 which I think is a us 4/6. I'm not straight up and down, my hips have gone a lot bigger since having the 2 kids. I'm 5ft 8 so would definately need to lengthen the skirt and the bodice but this design is elasticated at the back rather than button or zips so its not like I would have to have it super perfect fitting, its also one where you tie it like a halter neck so again I don't need perfect straps and the skirt is just a full skirt so thats not fitted siether. just need the proportions of the bodice etc.
does that make sense???


----------



## RMAMom

emmamc252 said:


> do i have a bust.......not really! I'm a 32C in bra size. the dress pattern I was hoping to use goes upto age 10, its the "ginger" top/dress pattern on the "youcanmakethis" site. I'm a uk 8/10 which I think is a us 4/6. I'm not straight up and down, my hips have gone a lot bigger since having the 2 kids. I'm 5ft 8 so would definately need to lengthen the skirt and the bodice but this design is elasticated at the back rather than button or zips so its not like I would have to have it super perfect fitting, its also one where you tie it like a halter neck so again I don't need perfect straps and the skirt is just a full skirt so thats not fitted siether. just need the proportions of the bodice etc. does that make sense???



Have you looked at the Scientific Seamstress or Sisboom patterns. They have a few patterns in both adult and child sizes  google them and take a look, they are great patterns.


----------



## sewdisney

PurpleEars said:


> So here's what I have been up to lately...
> 
> A special quilt for my aunt who is receiving chemo:
> 
> This project involved 4 time zones, 3 generations, 2 continents, and a lot of love! I had my family members contribute a quote or an idea for each block. I digitized some of the images on the blocks. I hope it will bring comfort to her.
> 
> Here are some of my favourite blocks:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and looking!



What a lovely thing to do for your aunt.  How special that so many family members contributed.



strega7 said:


> Hello all, just got back from Disneyland and had a terrific time.  It was a little busy there last week, but we had a terrific time and even did my first Mickey Halloween Party, which was a blast!
> 
> After reading the Dis boards and finding out how much candy you got when you went to the MHP, I decided to make a backpack to carry it all in.  I ordered a pattern from Posh Patterns, but unfortunately I wasn't paying attention and it wasn't an instant download. Luckly it shipped really fast, and I got it two days before we left for disney.  So, the night before, I threw this bag together, I think it turned out really cute, and it held all the candy perfectly!



I am so glad you had a good time in Disneyland.  I LOVE the backpack you made.  Impressive that you made it the night before you left!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

PurpleEars said:


> So here's what I have been up to lately...
> 
> A special quilt for my aunt who is receiving chemo:
> 
> This project involved 4 time zones, 3 generations, 2 continents, and a lot of love! I had my family members contribute a quote or an idea for each block. I digitized some of the images on the blocks. I hope it will bring comfort to her.
> 
> Here are some of my favourite blocks:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and looking!



Love this quilt  very very special..

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## emmamc252

The other dress pattern I was considering was the "teagan fitted bubble dress" again on youcanmakethis but was thinking this would be very hard to enlarge as it's buttoned rather than elastic fitted. Does anyone know any similar patterns for womens dress?


----------



## OrlandoBelle

Hi guys,

I haven't been on here for ages, so I apologise for being absent for so long.  We have our next trip to WDW booked for next November and already the wheels are set in motion for all the wonderful dresses i want to make my DD.

So one of the main dresses I want to make her is a Duffy Bear dress, since we are both fans.  Trouble is, I haven't been able to find a Duffy applique design anywhere as I only have a 4x4 hoop on my embroidery machine. All the designs I've found are for 5x7 and up and I really want his whole body, not just his head.

So my question/beg/plee really is, are there any lovely people on here who would be willing to do me a Duffy bear iron on patch and post it to the UK for me?  Of course I will pay whatever it costs. I have seen one I like on Etsy (the pic of him standing up waving).  If anyone could do this I will love you forever!

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/102..._search_type=all&ga_facet=duffy+bear+applique


----------



## love to stitch

So many great outfits and bags and a beautiful quilt. 
These are a couple of outfits for a litttle friend of mine.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

love to stitch said:


> So many great outfits and bags and a beautiful quilt.
> These are a couple of outfits for a litttle friend of mine.
> 
> http://s53.photobucket.com/user/csh... Creations/PrincessDress_zps614c4041.jpg.html
> 
> http://s53.photobucket.com/user/csh...eations/Tinkerbelloutfit_zps8dbd4fb7.jpg.html



Very cute outfits  

Would you mind telling me what pattern the dress is?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## emmamc252

Hi everyone. 
So I just finished my first ever attempt at sewing and LOVED it!! I've been a long time lurker to these threads and always said I'd try it but never have!
Anyway I picked up some material from a local fabric shop and chose a pattern! Here's the results as modeled by my little princess!









I'm pretty pleased, I think it's wearable and everything!!
So I'm doing a second practice piece and I've ordered my Disney fabric!! Nowhere in the uk seems to have the designs available in the us so I ended up ordering from eBay USA and having it shipped over!! Believe it or not compared to what we pay over here it wasn't that bad even with shipping!! The wait is going to kill me!!!
Sorry for posting non-Disney pics but I wanted to share! After looking at all of your beautiful creations over the last few years I was inspired by all of you to just go for it and try out sewing!! I think you may have all helped me find something new to love!!!


----------



## Sally

emmamc252 said:


> Hi everyone.
> So I just finished my first ever attempt at sewing and LOVED it!! I've been a long time lurker to these threads and always said I'd try it but never have!
> Anyway I picked up some material from a local fabric shop and chose a pattern! Here's the results as modeled by my little princess!
> 
> 
> I'm pretty pleased, I think it's wearable and everything!!
> So I'm doing a second practice piece and I've ordered my Disney fabric!! Nowhere in the uk seems to have the designs available in the us so I ended up ordering from eBay USA and having it shipped over!! Believe it or not compared to what we pay over here it wasn't that bad even with shipping!! The wait is going to kill me!!!
> Sorry for posting non-Disney pics but I wanted to share! After looking at all of your beautiful creations over the last few years I was inspired by all of you to just go for it and try out sewing!! I think you may have all helped me find something new to love!!!



 Just adorable!!! And she looks so happy to have a new dress


----------



## nowellsl

emmamc252 said:


>



GREAT job!  Your model looks happy with it!


----------



## Iamthequeen

emmamc252 said:


> Hi everyone.
> So I just finished my first ever attempt at sewing and LOVED it!! I've been a long time lurker to these threads and always said I'd try it but never have!
> Anyway I picked up some material from a local fabric shop and chose a pattern! Here's the results as modeled by my little princess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty pleased, I think it's wearable and everything!!
> So I'm doing a second practice piece and I've ordered my Disney fabric!! Nowhere in the uk seems to have the designs available in the us so I ended up ordering from eBay USA and having it shipped over!! Believe it or not compared to what we pay over here it wasn't that bad even with shipping!! The wait is going to kill me!!!
> Sorry for posting non-Disney pics but I wanted to share! After looking at all of your beautiful creations over the last few years I was inspired by all of you to just go for it and try out sewing!! I think you may have all helped me find something new to love!!!



That is adorable!  Great job on your first attempt.  Its hard to believe that is your first attempt at sewing.


----------



## PurpleEars

strega7 said:


> Hello all, just got back from Disneyland and had a terrific time.  It was a little busy there last week, but we had a terrific time and even did my first Mickey Halloween Party, which was a blast!
> 
> *Caralyn817-*I missed getting to see your hairbows while they were posted and I am sad that I missed it   I would love to see them, I am sorry a misunderstanding is keeping you from posting.  BTW, I tried making bows once, and it was not easy at all, I have a lot of admiration for those of you that can make them.
> 
> *Purple Ears-* I love the quilt you made.  What a super special gift...sending prayers to the one going through chemo...
> 
> After reading the Dis boards and finding out how much candy you got when you went to the MHP, I decided to make a backpack to carry it all in.  I ordered a pattern from Posh Patterns, but unfortunately I wasn't paying attention and it wasn't an instant download. Luckly it shipped really fast, and I got it two days before we left for disney.  So, the night before, I threw this bag together, I think it turned out really cute, and it held all the candy perfectly!



Welcome back! Glad to hear that you had a great time! The backpack turned out nicely. It's impressive that you got it done the night before you leave!

I second what you said regarding bows from Caralyn. I can't do bows to save my life and I admire people who can.

Thanks for the prayers for my aunt.




DMGeurts said:


> *Flora...*  The quilt is gorgeous...  It's so heartfelt and just beautiful - I admire your ability to make a quilt.
> 
> D~



Thanks D. On some levels it is easier to do a quilt - only straight lines needed!



emmamc252 said:


> do i have a bust.......not really! I'm a 32C in bra size.
> the dress pattern I was hoping to use goes upto age 10, its the "ginger" top/dress pattern on the "youcanmakethis" site.
> I'm a uk 8/10 which I think is a us 4/6. I'm not straight up and down, my hips have gone a lot bigger since having the 2 kids. I'm 5ft 8 so would definately need to lengthen the skirt and the bodice but this design is elasticated at the back rather than button or zips so its not like I would have to have it super perfect fitting, its also one where you tie it like a halter neck so again I don't need perfect straps and the skirt is just a full skirt so thats not fitted siether. just need the proportions of the bodice etc.
> does that make sense???



I would say it would be difficult to upsize a child's pattern to an adult pattern. The curves on a woman just makes it a lot more challenging. It is probably easier to find a woman's pattern in a similar style.



sewdisney said:


> What a lovely thing to do for your aunt.  How special that so many family members contributed.





4HppyCamprs said:


> Love this quilt  very very special.



Thanks everyone on the kind comments on the quilt. I hope she will feel our well wishes as she continues her treatment.



OrlandoBelle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I haven't been on here for ages, so I apologise for being absent for so long.  We have our next trip to WDW booked for next November and already the wheels are set in motion for all the wonderful dresses i want to make my DD.
> 
> So one of the main dresses I want to make her is a Duffy Bear dress, since we are both fans.  Trouble is, I haven't been able to find a Duffy applique design anywhere as I only have a 4x4 hoop on my embroidery machine. All the designs I've found are for 5x7 and up and I really want his whole body, not just his head.
> 
> So my question/beg/plee really is, are there any lovely people on here who would be willing to do me a Duffy bear iron on patch and post it to the UK for me?  Of course I will pay whatever it costs. I have seen one I like on Etsy (the pic of him standing up waving).  If anyone could do this I will love you forever!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/102..._search_type=all&ga_facet=duffy+bear+applique



We are not allowed to sell here. Your best bet is to look at people's signature for their etsy shop.



love to stitch said:


> These are a couple of outfits for a litttle friend of mine.



Beautiful outfits! I am sure your little friend is very pleased to receive the outfits!



emmamc252 said:


> Hi everyone.
> So I just finished my first ever attempt at sewing and LOVED it!! I've been a long time lurker to these threads and always said I'd try it but never have!
> Anyway I picked up some material from a local fabric shop and chose a pattern! Here's the results as modeled by my little princess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty pleased, I think it's wearable and everything!!
> So I'm doing a second practice piece and I've ordered my Disney fabric!! Nowhere in the uk seems to have the designs available in the us so I ended up ordering from eBay USA and having it shipped over!! Believe it or not compared to what we pay over here it wasn't that bad even with shipping!! The wait is going to kill me!!!
> Sorry for posting non-Disney pics but I wanted to share! After looking at all of your beautiful creations over the last few years I was inspired by all of you to just go for it and try out sewing!! I think you may have all helped me find something new to love!!!



You did a great job on the dress! Your model is super cute. Don't apologize for non-Disney sewing projects - we like to see all kinds of projects around here (yes, even birthday cakes!). I can't wait to see what else you make. I understand that fabric in the UK is rather expensive. I hope you will get your fabric soon and start creating!


----------



## love to stitch

4HppyCamprs said:


> Very cute outfits
> 
> Would you mind telling me what pattern the dress is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thank you. I'm pretty sure the dress is a Simplicity pattern but I will have to check the number when I get home.



emmamc252 said:


> Hi everyone.
> So I just finished my first ever attempt at sewing and LOVED it!! I've been a long time lurker to these threads and always said I'd try it but never have!
> Anyway I picked up some material from a local fabric shop and chose a pattern! Here's the results as modeled by my little princess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty pleased, I think it's wearable and everything!!
> So I'm doing a second practice piece and I've ordered my Disney fabric!! Nowhere in the uk seems to have the designs available in the us so I ended up ordering from eBay USA and having it shipped over!! Believe it or not compared to what we pay over here it wasn't that bad even with shipping!! The wait is going to kill me!!!
> Sorry for posting non-Disney pics but I wanted to share! After looking at all of your beautiful creations over the last few years I was inspired by all of you to just go for it and try out sewing!! I think you may have all helped me find something new to love!!!



You did a great job on the dress and your little model is adorable.



PurpleEars said:


> Beautiful outfits! I am sure your little friend is very pleased to receive the outfits!



Thank you, I will be giving them to her tonight.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

love to stitch said:


> Thank you. I'm pretty sure the dress is a Simplicity pattern but I will have to check the number when I get home.
> 
> You did a great job on the dress and your little model is adorable.
> 
> Thank you, I will be giving them to her tonight.



Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ABCastillo

emmamc252 said:


> Hi everyone.
> So I just finished my first ever attempt at sewing and LOVED it!! I've been a long time lurker to these threads and always said I'd try it but never have!
> Anyway I picked up some material from a local fabric shop and chose a pattern! Here's the results as modeled by my little princess!
> 
> http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/emmamc252/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsfbfb465a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/emmamc252/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpse40aa336.jpg.html
> 
> I'm pretty pleased, I think it's wearable and everything!!
> So I'm doing a second practice piece and I've ordered my Disney fabric!! Nowhere in the uk seems to have the designs available in the us so I ended up ordering from eBay USA and having it shipped over!! Believe it or not compared to what we pay over here it wasn't that bad even with shipping!! The wait is going to kill me!!!
> Sorry for posting non-Disney pics but I wanted to share! After looking at all of your beautiful creations over the last few years I was inspired by all of you to just go for it and try out sewing!! I think you may have all helped me find something new to love!!!



Looks fantastic!! Great job!


----------



## DisneyMom5

emmamc252 said:


> Hi everyone.
> So I just finished my first ever attempt at sewing and LOVED it!! I've been a long time lurker to these threads and always said I'd try it but never have!
> Anyway I picked up some material from a local fabric shop and chose a pattern! Here's the results as modeled by my little princess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty pleased, I think it's wearable and everything!!
> So I'm doing a second practice piece and I've ordered my Disney fabric!! Nowhere in the uk seems to have the designs available in the us so I ended up ordering from eBay USA and having it shipped over!! Believe it or not compared to what we pay over here it wasn't that bad even with shipping!! The wait is going to kill me!!!
> Sorry for posting non-Disney pics but I wanted to share! After looking at all of your beautiful creations over the last few years I was inspired by all of you to just go for it and try out sewing!! I think you may have all helped me find something new to love!!!



That turned out amazing!  You have a great eye for fabric suiting a certain style.  Adorable!


----------



## familyabgar

emmamc252 said:


> Hi everyone.
> So I just finished my first ever attempt at sewing and LOVED it!! I've been a long time lurker to these threads and always said I'd try it but never have!
> Anyway I picked up some material from a local fabric shop and chose a pattern! Here's the results as modeled by my little princess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty pleased, I think it's wearable and everything!!
> So I'm doing a second practice piece and I've ordered my Disney fabric!! Nowhere in the uk seems to have the designs available in the us so I ended up ordering from eBay USA and having it shipped over!! Believe it or not compared to what we pay over here it wasn't that bad even with shipping!! The wait is going to kill me!!!
> Sorry for posting non-Disney pics but I wanted to share! After looking at all of your beautiful creations over the last few years I was inspired by all of you to just go for it and try out sewing!! I think you may have all helped me find something new to love!!!



It's wonderful!  What pattern did you use?  I love the little collar detailing.


----------



## natsiswdw

Oh my goodness you guys are amazing!! I am about half way through This thread and you've motivated me start sewing again!! It's been at least 9 years, so yesterday I got my sewing machine out and threaded it and thank goodness I had a bobbin already wound because I dont know if I remember how to do that. But I got it out and sewed just lines down an old pillow case  I can't wait to make something and post it here!! Especially because I have a one year old girl now I can make stuff for her. Is it so lame that my main reason for sewing again is so I can make her Disney outfits for trips


----------



## emmamc252

familyabgar said:


> It's wonderful!  What pattern did you use?  I love the little collar detailing.



It's a ginger dress off youcanmakethis site that's suggested at the start of this post. I'm finding tonnes of patterns I'd love for dd but less for myself, i know what shapes flatter me and what don't so I guess I'm being very particular! 3 hours spent tonight trawling through sewing sights and I've come up with 3 maybes!!! 
Thanks for all the great feedback!! I'm usually a baker but I'm now on Disney diet mode and needed something to occupy me at night!!! 
Ps if anyone an suggest any good strapless patterns for women I'd be very greatful!!


----------



## love to stitch

4HppyCamprs said:


> Thanks!  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



The dress pattern is simplicity 4246. I've had it a few years so I don't know if it's still in the stores. The sash wasn't part of the pattern, I just used a strip of fabric.


----------



## PurpleEars

natsiswdw said:


> Oh my goodness you guys are amazing!! I am about half way through This thread and you've motivated me start sewing again!! It's been at least 9 years, so yesterday I got my sewing machine out and threaded it and thank goodness I had a bobbin already wound because I dont know if I remember how to do that. But I got it out and sewed just lines down an old pillow case  I can't wait to make something and post it here!! Especially because I have a one year old girl now I can make stuff for her. Is it so lame that my main reason for sewing again is so I can make her Disney outfits for trips



Welcome! I am glad that we motivated you to start sewing again. Just think the ruffles and princess dresses you can make for your DD! I can't wait to see pictures of your projects!



emmamc252 said:


> It's a ginger dress off youcanmakethis site that's suggested at the start of this post. I'm finding tonnes of patterns I'd love for dd but less for myself, i know what shapes flatter me and what don't so I guess I'm being very particular! 3 hours spent tonight trawling through sewing sights and I've come up with 3 maybes!!!
> Thanks for all the great feedback!! I'm usually a baker but I'm now on Disney diet mode and needed something to occupy me at night!!!
> Ps if anyone an suggest any good strapless patterns for women I'd be very greatful!!



I am quite pleased with the Lucy halter dress. It is not quite strapless but it is halter style...


----------



## caralyn817

love to stitch said:


> So many great outfits and bags and a beautiful quilt.
> These are a couple of outfits for a litttle friend of mine.



Super Cute! I especially LOVE the Tinkerbell one!


----------



## cogero

PurpleEars said:


> So here's what I have been up to lately...  A special quilt for my aunt who is receiving chemo:  This project involved 4 time zones, 3 generations, 2 continents, and a lot of love! I had my family members contribute a quote or an idea for each block. I digitized some of the images on the blocks. I hope it will bring comfort to her.  Here are some of my favourite blocks:  Thanks for letting me share and looking!



The quilt is stunning.


----------



## smittette

emmamc252 said:


> Hi everyone.
> So I just finished my first ever attempt at sewing and LOVED it!!
> Sorry for posting non-Disney pics but I wanted to share! After looking at all of your beautiful creations over the last few years I was inspired by all of you to just go for it and try out sewing!! I think you may have all helped me find something new to love!!!



What a great job on your first attempt! 



natsiswdw said:


> Is it so lame that my main reason for sewing again is so I can make her Disney outfits for trips



Not lame. Understandable by all of us here. I'm trying to decide if I want my newly married son and DIL to wait to have a baby (probably best for them) or have one soon so I can make baby stuff.  Not that I actually get to decide anyway. 



emmamc252 said:


> Looking for some advice guys!!!
> has anyone ever re-sized a pattern from a kids to an adults???
> I want to have a matching dress to dd for our upcoming holiday and am trying to decide wether I can just upscale the pattern I have for hers or if theres too many differences between adult and kids patterns?
> I haven't been doing this long so I don't know how to create my own patterns, and the PRICE of Disney style material makes me very nervous of trying.
> I just can't find any similar patterns!



If you decide to try to upsize the pattern or make your own, do it in muslin or an old sheet first. You probably don't need to make the skirt for your practice run - especially if it is pretty full.


----------



## smittette

I haven't put up any pics for a while. So I thought I'd share some wedding pictures of my son and new daughter.











I didn't get to make the wedding dress  , but I did get to make the bow ties and sashes and the Jr bridesmaid and flower girl dresses.
I especially love this picture of the back of the dress.





And I had to throw this one in just for fun.




I forgot to add that you can't really tell in the pictures, but the tulle on the flower girl dress is GLITTERY. Never again! My whole house is still full of glitter.


----------



## caralyn817

PurpleEars said:


> So here's what I have been up to lately...
> 
> A special quilt for my aunt who is receiving chemo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This project involved 4 time zones, 3 generations, 2 continents, and a lot of love! I had my family members contribute a quote or an idea for each block. I digitized some of the images on the blocks. I hope it will bring comfort to her.
> 
> Here are some of my favourite blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and looking!



PurpleEars- The quilt is beautiful. What a great idea to give it to her to comfort her through chemo. My Mother-in-law a few years ago went through chemo and an organization in our area donated afghans to the patients to have through the process. I think this is so much more personable. 

I know you and a few others want to see my bows. I'll post a few later today.


----------



## sewdisney

emmamc252 said:


> Hi everyone.
> So I just finished my first ever attempt at sewing and LOVED it!! I've been a long time lurker to these threads and always said I'd try it but never have!
> Anyway I picked up some material from a local fabric shop and chose a pattern! Here's the results as modeled by my little princess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty pleased, I think it's wearable and everything!!
> So I'm doing a second practice piece and I've ordered my Disney fabric!! Nowhere in the uk seems to have the designs available in the us so I ended up ordering from eBay USA and having it shipped over!! Believe it or not compared to what we pay over here it wasn't that bad even with shipping!! The wait is going to kill me!!!
> Sorry for posting non-Disney pics but I wanted to share! After looking at all of your beautiful creations over the last few years I was inspired by all of you to just go for it and try out sewing!! I think you may have all helped me find something new to love!!!



That is FANTASTIC!  I can't believe that was your first attempt!  You are going to be an incredible seamstress!  Keep up the fabulous work!



love to stitch said:


> So many great outfits and bags and a beautiful quilt.
> These are a couple of outfits for a litttle friend of mine.



So cute!  Your little friend is going to LOVE them!


----------



## sewdisney

emmamc252 - 

I see in your signature that you are going on the Fantasy in 2013.  When are you going?  We are going on the Fantasy on November 2 - 9 (only 11 more days!).  It would be so cool if you were on the same cruise!


----------



## caralyn817

Here they are for those who asked to see them after I took them off. These are a few that I made for my daughter.

Izzy from Jake and the Neverland Pirates




Castle




Sleeping Beauty




Jasmine




Snow White




Belle




Minnie




For MVMCP




Of course a VOLS one (Sorry this one isn't Disney, just had to throw it in.)


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Emmamc252.....great job on the dress!!!




			
				smittette said:
			
		

> I haven't put up any pics for a while. So I thought I'd share some wedding pictures of my son and new daughter.
> http://s1116.photobucket.com/user/s...dc7aca78-6118-43b9-b8d8-e33d5fc1c994.jpg.html
> http://s1116.photobucket.com/user/s...3b9b3345-1f81-48c0-99d1-65503cf73ea2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1116.photobucket.com/user/s...b6cf5aab-a576-4f5f-b10a-8d98a6c14285.jpg.html
> 
> I didn't get to make the wedding dress  , but I did get to make the bow ties and sashes and the Jr bridesmaid and flower girl dresses.
> I especially love this picture of the back of the dress.
> http://s1116.photobucket.com/user/s...00776c8e-66f5-42a2-9ee0-4be5f4daebbf.jpg.html
> 
> And I had to throw this one in just for fun.
> http://s1116.photobucket.com/user/s...34307112-d539-47f1-8222-f540b7031589.jpg.html
> 
> I forgot to add that you can't really tell in the pictures, but the tulle on the flower girl dress is GLITTERY. Never again! My whole house is still full of glitter.




Beautiful!!!!!



			
				caralyn817 said:
			
		

> Here they are for those who asked to see them after I took them off. These are a few that I made for my daughter.
> 
> Izzy from Jake and the Neverland Pirates
> http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/October2013011_zps4ed685f8.jpg.html
> 
> Castle
> http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/JulyDisney2013564_zps74890da8.jpg.html
> 
> Sleeping Beauty
> http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/JulyDisney2013562_zps2b9387ce.jpg.html
> 
> Jasmine
> http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/JulyDisney2013559_zps7e7db311.jpg.html
> 
> Snow White
> http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/JulyDisney2013556_zpsf698a85b.jpg.html
> 
> Belle
> http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/JulyDisney2013554_zpsd3893285.jpg.html
> 
> Minnie
> http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/JulyDisney2013552_zpsc38a3b40.jpg.html
> 
> For MVMCP
> http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/October2013069_zpsa9634154.jpg.html
> 
> Of course a VOLS one (Sorry this one isn't Disney, just had to throw it in.)
> http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/October2013064_zps2f2731ff.jpg.html



Love these!!! Glad you reposted because I missed them the first time. I just bought ribbon to make some bows. Can you recommend any tutorials?


----------



## darnheather

DMGeurts love the new purses and the dress for you is just gorgeous!


----------



## cogero

caralyn817 said:


> Here they are for those who asked to see them after I took them off. These are a few that I made for my daughter.  Izzy from Jake and the Neverland Pirates http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/October2013011_zps4ed685f8.jpg.html  Castle http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/JulyDisney2013564_zps74890da8.jpg.html  Sleeping Beauty http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/JulyDisney2013562_zps2b9387ce.jpg.html  Jasmine http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/JulyDisney2013559_zps7e7db311.jpg.html  Snow White http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/JulyDisney2013556_zpsf698a85b.jpg.html  Belle http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/JulyDisney2013554_zpsd3893285.jpg.html  Minnie http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/JulyDisney2013552_zpsc38a3b40.jpg.html  For MVMCP http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/October2013069_zpsa9634154.jpg.html  Of course a VOLS one (Sorry this one isn't Disney, just had to throw it in.) http://s269.photobucket.com/user/carabrett04/media/October2013064_zps2f2731ff.jpg.html



Your bows are totally awesome.


----------



## Amyhoff

Hi All!!  I don't post very often, but I am at a creative standstill on my sweet girl's Tiana Halloween costume.  How do I make the flower tendrils that trail down from the flower on Tiana's dress?  Is it some kind of rope covered in fabric?  I want it to be curly, so I'm just not sure how to accomplish this.  Please offer some suggestions!!


----------



## smittette

Amyhoff said:


> Hi All!!  I don't post very often, but I am at a creative standstill on my sweet girl's Tiana Halloween costume.  How do I make the flower tendrils that trail down from the flower on Tiana's dress?  Is it some kind of rope covered in fabric?  I want it to be curly, so I'm just not sure how to accomplish this.  Please offer some suggestions!!



I would use something with wire in it to get it to curl. Maybe thread some floral wire through heavy cord (like you would use to tie back drapes). Then tack it to itself or the dress in a few places so it doesn't have to hold the whole weight.


----------



## goteamwood

Amyhoff said:


> Hi All!!  I don't post very often, but I am at a creative standstill on my sweet girl's Tiana Halloween costume.  How do I make the flower tendrils that trail down from the flower on Tiana's dress?  Is it some kind of rope covered in fabric?  I want it to be curly, so I'm just not sure how to accomplish this.  Please offer some suggestions!!


How about korker ribbon? Wrap ribbon around a towel and bake it. Google for the exact temp/time. I was planning to do that for the tiana dress I made but ran out of time and just did the flower.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DMGeurts

I just love all the bows and the outfits posted above!  Adorable!



Amyhoff said:


> Hi All!!  I don't post very often, but I am at a creative standstill on my sweet girl's Tiana Halloween costume.  How do I make the flower tendrils that trail down from the flower on Tiana's dress?  Is it some kind of rope covered in fabric?  I want it to be curly, so I'm just not sure how to accomplish this.  Please offer some suggestions!!





goteamwood said:


> How about korker ribbon? Wrap ribbon around a towel and bake it. Google for the exact temp/time. I was planning to do that for the tiana dress I made but ran out of time and just did the flower.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yup, that's excatly how I did my AG version once upon a time...





D~


----------



## love to stitch

caralyn817 said:


> Here they are for those who asked to see them after I took them off. These are a few that I made for my daughter.
> 
> Izzy from Jake and the Neverland Pirates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping Beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a VOLS one (Sorry this one isn't Disney, just had to throw it in.)



Those are beautful bows!


----------



## sewdisney

caralyn817 said:


> Here they are for those who asked to see them after I took them off. These are a few that I made for my daughter.
> 
> Izzy from Jake and the Neverland Pirates
> Castle
> Sleeping Beauty
> Jasmine
> Snow White
> Belle
> Minnie
> For MVMCP
> 
> Of course a VOLS one (Sorry this one isn't Disney, just had to throw it in.)



Those are fabulous!  You did an incredible job.  I am so glad you reposted these.


----------



## Robbi

Hi, does anyone have an idea or link to a machine embroidery design good for Garden Grill? I've been searching and I'm having trouble finding a design that would work. It's for my baby grandson's 1st Disney trip. Thanks so much!


----------



## nowellsl

The bows are amazing!!  Love them


----------



## darnheather

Robbi said:


> Hi, does anyone have an idea or link to a machine embroidery design good for Garden Grill? I've been searching and I'm having trouble finding a design that would work. It's for my baby grandson's 1st Disney trip. Thanks so much!



Are you going to the Chip and Dale meal?  If so I think all these are cute (they come in different sizes and types, but this is a great site).

Single Chipmunk

Chipmunks with sunflowers

Painting chipmunk

Piano Chipmunks

Candy Chipmunks

Also if you search Etsy for "pilgrim mouse" I think that one would fit GG well too.


----------



## goteamwood

Robbi said:


> Hi, does anyone have an idea or link to a machine embroidery design good for Garden Grill? I've been searching and I'm having trouble finding a design that would work. It's for my baby grandson's 1st Disney trip. Thanks so much!


I got farmer chip and farmer dale (there is also Mickey and Pluto) from very truly yurs on Facebook. They're really cute and stitch out great.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Robbi

goteamwood said:


> I got farmer chip and farmer dale (there is also Mickey and Pluto) from very truly yurs on Facebook. They're really cute and stitch out great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## goteamwood

Robbi said:


> Thanks so much!!!



Here's Chip and Dale for my boys for Garden Grill 



I was going to do them directly on the plaid shirts, but decided to keep them plain so they can wear them in the spring (hopefully) for family pics, I think they're really cute shirts.

And I don't remember when I shared last, some of these I posted on FB, but I truly can't remember. We leave next tuesday after my husband gets home from work, we are flying out of milwaukee at 6 a.m. wednesday so we're staying the night there near the airport. It's about 2 hours from here.

For BOG on my boys birthday: 



Safari shirts for AK and Tusker House (they will re-use the safari vests from last year.)



Halloween Shirts, the spiderweb fabric glows in the dark, as does the thread I stitched it in.



And my Hallowen outfit, my  hubby has a similar shirt w/ mickey o'lantern





And these are the outfits my kids wore to their party this weekend. Did the birthday party early, they kept calling it "pretend birthday" The shirts are Carla C Raglan made out of XL plain t-shirts, and the pants are charming Ollie Otto pants, which are cute but I  messed them up more ways than I can even keep track of. They both have legs that are INCHES different in length, thankfully they are designed to be rolled. one cuff on each is rolled 3x, the other 2x.








And I made a dragon costume to go with the knight costume, which is a just-because dress up set.







In the next 7 days I need to finish 4 kids bowling shirts, and put buttons/button holes on the nearly finished men's bowling shirt I made for my husband. And if I can fit it in, I would like to add a few more embroidered shirts, but if not, oh well.


----------



## love to stitch

goteamwood said:


> Here's Chip and Dale for my boys for Garden Grill
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do them directly on the plaid shirts, but decided to keep them plain so they can wear them in the spring (hopefully) for family pics, I think they're really cute shirts.
> 
> And I don't remember when I shared last, some of these I posted on FB, but I truly can't remember. We leave next tuesday after my husband gets home from work, we are flying out of milwaukee at 6 a.m. wednesday so we're staying the night there near the airport. It's about 2 hours from here.
> 
> For BOG on my boys birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> Safari shirts for AK and Tusker House (they will re-use the safari vests from last year.)
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween Shirts, the spiderweb fabric glows in the dark, as does the thread I stitched it in.
> 
> 
> 
> And my Hallowen outfit, my  hubby has a similar shirt w/ mickey o'lantern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the outfits my kids wore to their party this weekend. Did the birthday party early, they kept calling it "pretend birthday" The shirts are Carla C Raglan made out of XL plain t-shirts, and the pants are charming Ollie Otto pants, which are cute but I  messed them up more ways than I can even keep track of. They both have legs that are INCHES different in length, thankfully they are designed to be rolled. one cuff on each is rolled 3x, the other 2x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a dragon costume to go with the knight costume, which is a just-because dress up set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the next 7 days I need to finish 4 kids bowling shirts, and put buttons/button holes on the nearly finished men's bowling shirt I made for my husband. And if I can fit it in, I would like to add a few more embroidered shirts, but if not, oh well.



Everything looks great!! And your boys are too cute.


----------



## PurpleEars

cogero said:


> The quilt is stunning.



Thanks. It is in the wash now and I will be leaving it with my cousin to take it to his mom (my aunt) when he goes to visit her.



smittette said:


> I haven't put up any pics for a while. So I thought I'd share some wedding pictures of my son and new daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get to make the wedding dress  , but I did get to make the bow ties and sashes and the Jr bridesmaid and flower girl dresses.
> I especially love this picture of the back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had to throw this one in just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add that you can't really tell in the pictures, but the tulle on the flower girl dress is GLITTERY. Never again! My whole house is still full of glitter.



Beautiful bride, beautiful pictures, beautiful bridesmaids and flower girl! Is the flower girl dress the Brooklyn dress from Making Clothes Kids Love? You did a great job with the jr bridesmaids and flower girl's dress!



caralyn817 said:


> PurpleEars- The quilt is beautiful. What a great idea to give it to her to comfort her through chemo. My Mother-in-law a few years ago went through chemo and an organization in our area donated afghans to the patients to have through the process. I think this is so much more personable.
> 
> I know you and a few others want to see my bows. I'll post a few later today.



Thanks. I hope it will comfort her and encourage her. She has maintained a positive attitude from testing to diagnosis to treatment, and I am sure it will help her along the way.



caralyn817 said:


> Here they are for those who asked to see them after I took them off. These are a few that I made for my daughter.
> 
> Izzy from Jake and the Neverland Pirates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping Beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a VOLS one (Sorry this one isn't Disney, just had to throw it in.)



Thank you so much for reposting the bows! They look wonderful! I may be a little bit biased, but I like the Minnie one the best.




goteamwood said:


> Here's Chip and Dale for my boys for Garden Grill
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do them directly on the plaid shirts, but decided to keep them plain so they can wear them in the spring (hopefully) for family pics, I think they're really cute shirts.
> 
> And I don't remember when I shared last, some of these I posted on FB, but I truly can't remember. We leave next tuesday after my husband gets home from work, we are flying out of milwaukee at 6 a.m. wednesday so we're staying the night there near the airport. It's about 2 hours from here.
> 
> For BOG on my boys birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> Safari shirts for AK and Tusker House (they will re-use the safari vests from last year.)
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween Shirts, the spiderweb fabric glows in the dark, as does the thread I stitched it in.
> 
> 
> 
> And my Hallowen outfit, my  hubby has a similar shirt w/ mickey o'lantern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the outfits my kids wore to their party this weekend. Did the birthday party early, they kept calling it "pretend birthday" The shirts are Carla C Raglan made out of XL plain t-shirts, and the pants are charming Ollie Otto pants, which are cute but I  messed them up more ways than I can even keep track of. They both have legs that are INCHES different in length, thankfully they are designed to be rolled. one cuff on each is rolled 3x, the other 2x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a dragon costume to go with the knight costume, which is a just-because dress up set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the next 7 days I need to finish 4 kids bowling shirts, and put buttons/button holes on the nearly finished men's bowling shirt I made for my husband. And if I can fit it in, I would like to add a few more embroidered shirts, but if not, oh well.



Looks like you have been busy sewing. Your boys are super cute as per usual. I like your outfit for the Halloween party too! After seeing your Toy Story Devon top, I am actually debating if I should make one with a Christmas theme for myself. I have a few other projects to finish before I can do fun projects for myself though.


----------



## PurpleEars

Here are a few projects I completed recently:

A set of Simply Sweet doll dresses for my friend's DD's. This is my first time using the Simply Sweet pattern despite having the pattern for around 2 years.





And then I made my first pillowcase dress ever! This is for my friend's DD's birthday.





I also made a pile of gift card pouches for the Ronald McDonald House. It is a place where families can stay when their children receives treatment from the hospital. It is a big helper for families from out of town. The House gives all the families staying there over Christmas something special. These will contain gift cards for the parents (kids will get a big sack filled with goodies).





Finally, some of you know that parts of southern Alberta were destroyed by flood in the summer. One of my co-workers used to live in a town called High River. The whole town was flooded. The destruction was unbelievable (DH and I went there a few days to help with the post flood clean up). My co-worker's family lost almost everything in the flood. I decided to do something special for his DS. I haven't decided when to give it to them yet, but probably in the next few days.


----------



## SueM in MN

darnheather said:


> Are you going to the Chip and Dale meal?  If so I think all these are cute (they come in different sizes and types, but this is a great site).
> 
> Single Chipmunk
> 
> Chipmunks with sunflowers
> 
> Painting chipmunk
> 
> Piano Chipmunks
> 
> Candy Chipmunks
> 
> Also if you search Etsy for "pilgrim mouse" I think that one would fit GG well too.


This isn't necessarily a suggestion for Garden Grill, but if anyone is looking for 'edgier' designs, Embroidery Library's sister site, Urban Threads has a lot more edgy things.
http://www.urbanthreads.com


----------



## Robbi

darnheather said:


> Are you going to the Chip and Dale meal?  If so I think all these are cute (they come in different sizes and types, but this is a great site).
> 
> Single Chipmunk
> 
> Chipmunks with sunflowers
> 
> Painting chipmunk
> 
> Piano Chipmunks
> 
> Candy Chipmunks
> 
> Also if you search Etsy for "pilgrim mouse" I think that one would fit GG well too.



Thanks so much!


----------



## familyabgar

goteamwood said:


> Here's Chip and Dale for my boys for Garden Grill
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do them directly on the plaid shirts, but decided to keep them plain so they can wear them in the spring (hopefully) for family pics, I think they're really cute shirts.
> 
> And I don't remember when I shared last, some of these I posted on FB, but I truly can't remember. We leave next tuesday after my husband gets home from work, we are flying out of milwaukee at 6 a.m. wednesday so we're staying the night there near the airport. It's about 2 hours from here.
> 
> For BOG on my boys birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> Safari shirts for AK and Tusker House (they will re-use the safari vests from last year.)
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween Shirts, the spiderweb fabric glows in the dark, as does the thread I stitched it in.
> 
> 
> 
> And my Hallowen outfit, my  hubby has a similar shirt w/ mickey o'lantern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the outfits my kids wore to their party this weekend. Did the birthday party early, they kept calling it "pretend birthday" The shirts are Carla C Raglan made out of XL plain t-shirts, and the pants are charming Ollie Otto pants, which are cute but I  messed them up more ways than I can even keep track of. They both have legs that are INCHES different in length, thankfully they are designed to be rolled. one cuff on each is rolled 3x, the other 2x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a dragon costume to go with the knight costume, which is a just-because dress up set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the next 7 days I need to finish 4 kids bowling shirts, and put buttons/button holes on the nearly finished men's bowling shirt I made for my husband. And if I can fit it in, I would like to add a few more embroidered shirts, but if not, oh well.



They are so cute and I love the blue "beast" shirts!  

So, it never occurred to me before to get XL tshirts for knit fabric!  Does that work pretty well?  I got some black knit from Joann's and when I washed it, it got all wonky.  Now I'm afraid to sew with it.  Any advice?


----------



## familyabgar

PurpleEars said:


> Here are a few projects I completed recently:
> 
> A set of Simply Sweet doll dresses for my friend's DD's. This is my first time using the Simply Sweet pattern despite having the pattern for around 2 years.
> 
> 
> And then I made my first pillowcase dress ever! This is for my friend's DD's birthday.
> 
> 
> I also made a pile of gift card pouches for the Ronald McDonald House. It is a place where families can stay when their children receives treatment from the hospital. It is a big helper for families from out of town. The House gives all the families staying there over Christmas something special. These will contain gift cards for the parents (kids will get a big sack filled with goodies).
> 
> 
> Finally, some of you know that parts of southern Alberta were destroyed by flood in the summer. One of my co-workers used to live in a town called High River. The whole town was flooded. The destruction was unbelievable (DH and I went there a few days to help with the post flood clean up). My co-worker's family lost almost everything in the flood. I decided to do something special for his DS. I haven't decided when to give it to them yet, but probably in the next few days.



You are so (sew?) generous with your talents!  Everything looks great.  The simply sweet is my favorite pattern I've done.  The Ariel applique is very cute.  I wish the Princesses hadn't been made over in the marketing stuff.


----------



## sewmess

goteamwood said:


> Here's Chip and Dale for my boys for Garden Grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For BOG on my boys birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> Safari shirts for AK and Tusker House (they will re-use the safari vests from last year.)
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween Shirts, the spiderweb fabric glows in the dark, as does the thread I stitched it in.
> 
> 
> 
> And my Hallowen outfit, my  hubby has a similar shirt w/ mickey o'lantern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the next 7 days I need to finish 4 kids bowling shirts, and put buttons/button holes on the nearly finished men's bowling shirt I made for my husband. And if I can fit it in, I would like to add a few more embroidered shirts, but if not, oh well.



You always have the best ideas for boy's customs.  These are great and I think the BOG shirts are absolutely brilliant!
Good luck with all your projects!



PurpleEars said:


> Here are a few projects I completed recently:
> 
> A set of Simply Sweet doll dresses for my friend's DD's. This is my first time using the Simply Sweet pattern despite having the pattern for around 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made my first pillowcase dress ever! This is for my friend's DD's birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a pile of gift card pouches for the Ronald McDonald House. It is a place where families can stay when their children receives treatment from the hospital. It is a big helper for families from out of town. The House gives all the families staying there over Christmas something special. These will contain gift cards for the parents (kids will get a big sack filled with goodies).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, some of you know that parts of southern Alberta were destroyed by flood in the summer. One of my co-workers used to live in a town called High River. The whole town was flooded. The destruction was unbelievable (DH and I went there a few days to help with the post flood clean up). My co-worker's family lost almost everything in the flood. I decided to do something special for his DS. I haven't decided when to give it to them yet, but probably in the next few days.



You are a huge inspiration, Flora.  I would love to use you as a role model because you have the biggest heart I've ever heard of - from actually hands-on helping with the flood clean up to making those card holders for the RMH... You are an inspiration!  And you make the cutest things!!


----------



## goteamwood

familyabgar said:


> They are so cute and I love the blue "beast" shirts!  So, it never occurred to me before to get XL tshirts for knit fabric!  Does that work pretty well?  I got some black knit from Joann's and when I washed it, it got all wonky.  Now I'm afraid to sew with it.  Any advice?



I washed the shirts before cutting them up. I couldn't find blank long sleeve that I liked and toyed with adding faux long sleeve layers to an existing shirt. I gave bought knits thru girl charlee, hobby lobby and Joann's and all of them are so thin. I did get jersey cotton at fabric.com I used for the Nemo outfits that was nice and thick. I'm by no means a knit expert. I pretty much wrecked the collar/neckline on these pirate shirts, it's gapingly huge. But I had an idea what I wanted them to look like and got close. Because you know the half dozen or so existing pirate shirts my kids have just would not do for their party because I'm crazy like that!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## BabyRapunzel

goteamwood said:
			
		

> Here's Chip and Dale for my boys for Garden Grill
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10428743793/
> I was going to do them directly on the plaid shirts, but decided to keep them plain so they can wear them in the spring (hopefully) for family pics, I think they're really cute shirts.
> 
> And I don't remember when I shared last, some of these I posted on FB, but I truly can't remember. We leave next tuesday after my husband gets home from work, we are flying out of milwaukee at 6 a.m. wednesday so we're staying the night there near the airport. It's about 2 hours from here.
> 
> For BOG on my boys birthday:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10428606506/
> Safari shirts for AK and Tusker House (they will re-use the safari vests from last year.)
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10321951065/
> Halloween Shirts, the spiderweb fabric glows in the dark, as does the thread I stitched it in.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10321948905/
> And my Hallowen outfit, my  hubby has a similar shirt w/ mickey o'lantern
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10321947265/
> 
> And these are the outfits my kids wore to their party this weekend. Did the birthday party early, they kept calling it "pretend birthday" The shirts are Carla C Raglan made out of XL plain t-shirts, and the pants are charming Ollie Otto pants, which are cute but I  messed them up more ways than I can even keep track of. They both have legs that are INCHES different in length, thankfully they are designed to be rolled. one cuff on each is rolled 3x, the other 2x.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10321956706/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10391877776/
> 
> And I made a dragon costume to go with the knight costume, which is a just-because dress up set.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10043404706/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10043389155/
> 
> In the next 7 days I need to finish 4 kids bowling shirts, and put buttons/button holes on the nearly finished men's bowling shirt I made for my husband. And if I can fit it in, I would like to add a few more embroidered shirts, but if not, oh well.




Love all those outfits! Especially the beast shirts and "pretend bday" outfits. And that Halloween shirt is very cool. Where did you find glowing fabric and thread????




			
				PurpleEars said:
			
		

> Here are a few projects I completed recently:
> 
> A set of Simply Sweet doll dresses for my friend's DD's. This is my first time using the Simply Sweet pattern despite having the pattern for around 2 years.
> 
> And then I made my first pillowcase dress ever! This is for my friend's DD's birthday.
> 
> I also made a pile of gift card pouches for the Ronald McDonald House. It is a place where families can stay when their children receives treatment from the hospital. It is a big helper for families from out of town. The House gives all the families staying there over Christmas something special. These will contain gift cards for the parents (kids will get a big sack filled with goodies).
> 
> Finally, some of you know that parts of southern Alberta were destroyed by flood in the summer. One of my co-workers used to live in a town called High River. The whole town was flooded. The destruction was unbelievable (DH and I went there a few days to help with the post flood clean up). My co-worker's family lost almost everything in the flood. I decided to do something special for his DS. I haven't decided when to give it to them yet, but probably in the next few days.



Great job on all of these. The mermaid applique is very cute!!!

And if anyone knows the "other place" you hang out, could you pm it to me. I am there much more than here now.


----------



## darnheather

SueM in MN said:


> This isn't necessarily a suggestion for Garden Grill, but if anyone is looking for 'edgier' designs, Embroidery Library's sister site, Urban Threads has a lot more edgy things.
> http://www.urbanthreads.com



I recently completed a quilt from their Fairy Tales collection.  I <3 their stuff so much.


----------



## love to stitch

PurpleEars said:


> Here are a few projects I completed recently:
> 
> A set of Simply Sweet doll dresses for my friend's DD's. This is my first time using the Simply Sweet pattern despite having the pattern for around 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made my first pillowcase dress ever! This is for my friend's DD's birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a pile of gift card pouches for the Ronald McDonald House. It is a place where families can stay when their children receives treatment from the hospital. It is a big helper for families from out of town. The House gives all the families staying there over Christmas something special. These will contain gift cards for the parents (kids will get a big sack filled with goodies).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, some of you know that parts of southern Alberta were destroyed by flood in the summer. One of my co-workers used to live in a town called High River. The whole town was flooded. The destruction was unbelievable (DH and I went there a few days to help with the post flood clean up). My co-worker's family lost almost everything in the flood. I decided to do something special for his DS. I haven't decided when to give it to them yet, but probably in the next few days.



Everything looks great and those are such wonderful gifts. I really like the mermaid dress.


----------



## code3chica

I need some ideas for simple stuff to give my family a cohesive look. My family is me, DH, 4t boy, 2t girl, and boy with 12 mon torso and 6/9 mon waist and 9 mon leg. He is actually 12 mon old. We are going in 5 weeks. Help!


----------



## goteamwood

BabyRapunzel said:


> Love all those outfits! Especially the beast shirts and "pretend bday" outfits. And that Halloween shirt is very cool. Where did you find glowing fabric and thread????



The glow thread is from Marathon, I got it at the sewing expo, though I think you can probably order it from their website. The fabric was from fabric.com I got to go with the spiderman shirts I made, I had just searched spider and found it, I think it is halloween seasonal so I don't know if it is something they carry all the time. I had some left from the spiderman shirts.


----------



## livndisney

code3chica said:


> I need some ideas for simple stuff to give my family a cohesive look. My family is me, DH, 4t boy, 2t girl, and boy with 12 mon torso and 6/9 mon waist and 9 mon leg. He is actually 12 mon old. We are going in 5 weeks. Help!



You could go down to the creative board and ask someone to design some iron ons for you.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

goteamwood said:
			
		

> The glow thread is from Marathon, I got it at the sewing expo, though I think you can probably order it from their website. The fabric was from fabric.com I got to go with the spiderman shirts I made, I had just searched spider and found it, I think it is halloween seasonal so I don't know if it is something they carry all the time. I had some left from the spiderman shirts.



Thanks!!!! My daughter would love this fabric.


----------



## PurpleEars

familyabgar said:


> You are so (sew?) generous with your talents!  Everything looks great.  The simply sweet is my favorite pattern I've done.  The Ariel applique is very cute.  I wish the Princesses hadn't been made over in the marketing stuff.



Thanks. I predict there will be more Simply Sweet dresses in my future (possibly tomorrow) 

The Ariel applique came from Designs by Ju Ju. She has a sale on right now - 10 embroidery set for $20 (each set has at least 10 designs). My friend wanted something that looked like Ariel without being "the" Ariel so I thought it worked out well. Her DD's birthday party is next weekend.



sewmess said:


> You are a huge inspiration, Flora.  I would love to use you as a role model because you have the biggest heart I've ever heard of - from actually hands-on helping with the flood clean up to making those card holders for the RMH... You are an inspiration!  And you make the cutest things!!



Awww thanks. I am blushing as I read this! You are so kind! I feel it is important to share my gifts with others as I am blessed in many aspects of life. I have a loving family, a group of wonderful friends, a healthy body, a great full time job, a beautiful home, and access to plenty of healthy food. I just want to bring hope and happiness to others in less fortunate situations.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Great job on all of these. The mermaid applique is very cute!!!



Thanks. I hope my friend's DD will like it.



love to stitch said:


> Everything looks great and those are such wonderful gifts. I really like the mermaid dress.



Thanks 



goteamwood said:


> The glow thread is from Marathon, I got it at the sewing expo, though I think you can probably order it from their website. The fabric was from fabric.com I got to go with the spiderman shirts I made, I had just searched spider and found it, I think it is halloween seasonal so I don't know if it is something they carry all the time. I had some left from the spiderman shirts.



Yes I have ordered the glow in the dark thread from Marathon before. It actually freaked DH out the other night. He woke up in the middle of the night feeling thirsty, so he went to get a glass of water. He came across this glowing piece of scrap material and was wondering what it was! Yup, it was my test piece to see how the thread works and if I need to worry about anything specific like tension.


----------



## strega7

caralyn817 said:


> Here they are for those who asked to see them after I took them off. These are a few that I made for my daughter.
> 
> Izzy from Jake and the Neverland Pirates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping Beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a VOLS one (Sorry this one isn't Disney, just had to throw it in.)



Love, love love your hairbows!  Thank you for sharing them.  

Marci


----------



## emmamc252

sewdisney said:


> emmamc252 -
> 
> I see in your signature that you are going on the Fantasy in 2013.  When are you going?  We are going on the Fantasy on November 2 - 9 (only 11 more days!).  It would be so cool if you were on the same cruise!



Unfortunately we had to cancel the cruise  I need to take it off my signature!) We were going end of Nov anyway but we changed to just doing disney, like so many others we are having to make some cutbacks at the minute, we will go on one day but for now we still can't really complain when we get to go to wdw!!!


----------



## emmamc252

caralyn817 said:


> Here they are for those who asked to see them after I took them off. These are a few that I made for my daughter.
> 
> Izzy from Jake and the Neverland Pirates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping Beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a VOLS one (Sorry this one isn't Disney, just had to throw it in.)



You officially have me wanting to make matching bows to the outfits I'm planning for dd.. Can I just ask, having never made bows at all before, do you need aglue gun? Having just invested in my first sewing machine I think dh may object to the purchase of a glue gun? All the patterns I've seen seem to require one? 
I love this board!!! Its so inspiring!!!!
I'm still waiting for my material to arrive so I'm finding so many patterns and researching so much!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

emmamc252 said:


> You officially have me wanting to make matching bows to the outfits I'm planning for dd.. Can I just ask, having never made bows at all before, do you need aglue gun? Having just invested in my first sewing machine I think dh may object to the purchase of a glue gun? All the patterns I've seen seem to require one? I love this board!!! Its so inspiring!!!! I'm still waiting for my material to arrive so I'm finding so many patterns and researching so much!!! Love it!!!!



glue guns are SUPER cheap. like $2.99-8.99 cheap. Tell him you will skip a latte one day


----------



## BabyRapunzel

PurpleEars said:
			
		

> Thanks. I predict there will be more Simply Sweet dresses in my future (possibly tomorrow).
> 
> 
> The Ariel applique came from Designs by Ju Ju. She has a sale on right now - 10 embroidery set for $20
> 
> Thanks. I hope my friend's DD will like it.
> 
> Yes I have ordered the glow in the dark thread from Marathon before. It actually freaked DH out the other night. He woke up in the middle of the night feeling thirsty, so he went to get a glass of water. He came across this glowing piece of scrap material and was wondering what it was! Yup, it was my test piece to see how the thread works and if I need to worry about anything specific like tension.



That's too funny about your husband. Can't wait to see more of your simply sweet dresses!! And I need to check out those designs, thanks!


----------



## babynala

I am way far behind because I am still catching up from our trip last week.  Guess I need to update my signature!  I missed some quotes but wanted to say that everyone has been posting such cute things.  

That lion halloween costume is adorable and all those matching outfits for the little ones are so sweet.  Love all the ruffles and diaper covers.  

BabyRapunzel - so sorry to hear about your loss and I can only imagine how you are feeling right now.  

Flora - that quilt you made for your aunt is amazing.  You did such a nice job with all the digitizing and stitch outs.  What a wonderful idea to get everyone to contribute.  



strega7 said:


> Hello all, just got back from Disneyland and had a terrific time.  It was a little busy there last week, but we had a terrific time and even did my first Mickey Halloween Party, which was a blast!


Glad you had a great trip and the backpack looks great, last minute sewing is always a great way to start your trip.  



OrlandoBelle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So one of the main dresses I want to make her is a Duffy Bear dress, since we are both fans.  Trouble is, I haven't been able to find a Duffy applique design anywhere as I only have a 4x4 hoop on my embroidery machine. All the designs I've found are for 5x7 and up and I really want his whole body, not just his head.


Did you look at FrouFrou by HeatherSue's website?  She usually has all of her designs in 4x4 and I think she has a Duffy.  Just search bear and/or cruise and you should be able to find it.



love to stitch said:


> These are a couple of outfits for a litttle friend of mine.


That little princess dress is just beautiful and I would think that Tink set would get lots of wear.  



emmamc252 said:


> Hi everyone.
> So I just finished my first ever attempt at sewing and LOVED it!! I've been a long time lurker to these threads and always said I'd try it but never have!
> Anyway I picked up some material from a local fabric shop and chose a pattern! Here's the results as modeled by my little princess!
> 
> I'm pretty pleased, I think it's wearable and everything!!
> So I'm doing a second practice piece and I've ordered my Disney fabric!! Nowhere in the uk seems to have the designs available in the us so I ended up ordering from eBay USA and having it shipped over!! Believe it or not compared to what we pay over here it wasn't that bad even with shipping!! The wait is going to kill me!!!
> Sorry for posting non-Disney pics but I wanted to share! After looking at all of your beautiful creations over the last few years I was inspired by all of you to just go for it and try out sewing!! I think you may have all helped me find something new to love!!!


WOW! You did a great job for your first attempt (great job for a long time sewer too).  Your DD looks so happy in her dress and that fabric is so fun.  Please feel free to post non-Disney stuff too.  



natsiswdw said:


> Oh my goodness you guys are amazing!! I am about half way through This thread and you've motivated me start sewing again!! It's been at least 9 years, so yesterday I got my sewing machine out and threaded it and thank goodness I had a bobbin already wound because I dont know if I remember how to do that. But I got it out and sewed just lines down an old pillow case  I can't wait to make something and post it here!! Especially because I have a one year old girl now I can make stuff for her. Is it so lame that my main reason for sewing again is so I can make her Disney outfits for trips


Yeah!  A perfect time to start sewing again.  Wait until you start planning trips around Disney outfits you want to make.  



smittette said:


> I haven't put up any pics for a while. So I thought I'd share some wedding pictures of my son and new daughter.
> 
> I didn't get to make the wedding dress , but I did get to make the bow ties and sashes and the Jr bridesmaid and flower girl dresses.
> 
> I forgot to add that you can't really tell in the pictures, but the tulle on the flower girl dress is GLITTERY. Never again! My whole house is still full of glitter.


Thanks for sharing.  The wedding party looks really nice.  I can't believe you made all those items for the wedding.   The little girl dresses are beautiful. Hope you can get rid of that glitter before their 1st Anniversary.  



sewdisney said:


> We are going on the Fantasy on November 2 - 9 (only 11 more days!).  It would be so cool if you were on the same cruise!


Have fun on your cruise.



caralyn817 said:


> Here they are for those who asked to see them after I took them off. These are a few that I made for my daughter.


Great job on the bows.  I'm glad you shared them.  



goteamwood said:


> Here's Chip and Dale for my boys for Garden Grill
> I was going to do them directly on the plaid shirts, but decided to keep them plain so they can wear them in the spring (hopefully) for family pics, I think they're really cute shirts.
> 
> And I don't remember when I shared last, some of these I posted on FB, but I truly can't remember. We leave next tuesday after my husband gets home from work, we are flying out of milwaukee at 6 a.m. wednesday so we're staying the night there near the airport. It's about 2 hours from here.
> 
> For BOG on my boys birthday:
> Halloween Shirts, the spiderweb fabric glows in the dark, as does the thread I stitched it in.
> And my Hallowen outfit, my  hubby has a similar shirt w/ mickey o'lantern
> 
> 
> And these are the outfits my kids wore to their party this weekend. Did the birthday party early, they kept calling it "pretend birthday" The shirts are Carla C Raglan made out of XL plain t-shirts, and the pants are charming Ollie Otto pants, which are cute but I  messed them up more ways than I can even keep track of. They both have legs that are INCHES different in length, thankfully they are designed to be rolled. one cuff on each is rolled 3x, the other 2x.
> And I made a dragon costume to go with the knight costume, which is a just-because dress up set.
> 
> In the next 7 days I need to finish 4 kids bowling shirts, and put buttons/button holes on the nearly finished men's bowling shirt I made for my husband. And if I can fit it in, I would like to add a few more embroidered shirts, but if not, oh well.


The Garden Grill shirts are really cute.  Those plaid shirts are perfect and it was a great idea to make the coordinating t-shirts instead of doing the applique on the plaid shirts.  I adore the Beast shirts - what a GREAT idea.  The spiderweb shirts are really neat, I thought the spider fabric was the actual design of the Mickey head.  The way you lined up the fabric on the black shirt it looks so seamless.  They will be so cool in the dark.  

The boys look great in their Pirate outfits and the pants look nice.  Your halloween outfit is perfect, love the applique and that DH is going to coordinate.  

I know I commented before but the dragon and Knight costumes you made are worth more praise.  What a fun way for your kids to entertain themselves.  I can't imagine it was easy to put those two outfits together.  You are so creative and talented.  




PurpleEars said:


> Here are a few projects I completed recently:
> 
> A set of Simply Sweet doll dresses for my friend's DD's. This is my first time using the Simply Sweet pattern despite having the pattern for around 2 years.
> [
> 
> And then I made my first pillowcase dress ever! This is for my friend's DD's birthday.
> 
> I also made a pile of gift card pouches for the Ronald McDonald House. It is a place where families can stay when their children receives treatment from the hospital. It is a big helper for families from out of town. The House gives all the families staying there over Christmas something special. These will contain gift cards for the parents (kids will get a big sack filled with goodies).
> 
> Finally, some of you know that parts of southern Alberta were destroyed by flood in the summer. One of my co-workers used to live in a town called High River. The whole town was flooded. The destruction was unbelievable (DH and I went there a few days to help with the post flood clean up). My co-worker's family lost almost everything in the flood. I decided to do something special for his DS. I haven't decided when to give it to them yet, but probably in the next few days.


The pillowcase dress and doll dresses came out really nice.  It is actually harder to make the doll dresses in my opinion because they are so small.  The gift card envelopes are a great idea.  How generous of you to make them for the families at Ronald McDonald house.  
The quilt you made for your friend's son is great.  I'm sure they will be very grateful to have something that came from the heart and it will be nice for their son to have something that is just for him.  I can't imagine how it would feel to loose everything like that.  



SueM in MN said:


> This isn't necessarily a suggestion for Garden Grill, but if anyone is looking for 'edgier' designs, Embroidery Library's sister site, Urban Threads has a lot more edgy things.
> http://www.urbanthreads.com


I love Urban Threads but I didn't realize they were "related" to Embroidery Library.  Thanks for the info.  



code3chica said:


> I need some ideas for simple stuff to give my family a cohesive look. My family is me, DH, 4t boy, 2t girl, and boy with 12 mon torso and 6/9 mon waist and 9 mon leg. He is actually 12 mon old. We are going in 5 weeks. Help!


I usually just make things using the same fabric for my DS and DD.  Usually my DS just gets a Mickey head t-shirt and his sister gets a skirt and Minnie head t-shirt.  On our last trip I did the same color t-shirts for everyone in the family and did various designs using the same color fabric and/or thread.  I think you would do well with the Scientific Seamstresses easy fit pants if you wanted to sew something.  You can customize the pants for any measurements.  



PurpleEars said:


> Yes I have ordered the glow in the dark thread from Marathon before. It actually freaked DH out the other night. He woke up in the middle of the night feeling thirsty, so he went to get a glass of water. He came across this glowing piece of scrap material and was wondering what it was! Yup, it was my test piece to see how the thread works and if I need to worry about anything specific like tension.


 This is too funny.


----------



## Robbi

Does anyone have ideas for a boy's outfit for CRT? My grandson will be 7 months old. I'm making him several shortalls with different machine embroidery designs. Our meal is on Easter Sunday and all I can come up with is a Mickey face in an Easter egg. This will work but I wondered if anyone that related more to the meal.


----------



## goteamwood

Robbi said:


> Does anyone have ideas for a boy's outfit for CRT? My grandson will be 7 months old. I'm making him several shortalls with different machine embroidery designs. Our meal is on Easter Sunday and all I can come up with is a Mickey face in an Easter egg. This will work but I wondered if anyone that related more to the meal.



This is what my boys are wearing to CRT for breakfast on thursday (!!!!!) I made the outfits for the Twins Days Festival parade in Twinsburg OH this summer, and they get to wear them again to meet the princesses they are so smitten with. The glass slippers totally made the outfits and were $5 for 6 at Amazon. 



I adapted the Carla C Scientific seamstress bowling shirt for this, just made the placket and the shirt all one piece (taped the pattern pieces together to cut it, then folded it over, did a banded collar instead of the standard bowling shirt collar. They were definitely a labor of love, each one took probably close to 5 hours between the trim and the embroidery and all that. They are off-white stretch twill, though, and the epaulets on the shoulders I attached with snaps so they remove for washing. I have even washed them and they laundered great!
As a backup I made these t-shirts since OH in August is H-O-T.



And the back




You could adapt really any of the princes outfits, maybe prince Eric's black-pants-white-top thing or Prince phillips tunic over a shortal he could wear for the meal then the take off the rest of the day.

We leave TOMORROW! We're driving to Milwaukee to fly out at 6 a.m. on wednesday. it's about 2 hours and there was just no way I could get us all out the door at 2 or 3 am to get there in time. Yuck. But since flying out of milwaukee was $500 cheaper than o'hare, even paying for a airport hotel room for one night we still came out WAY ahead.

I did not get all my projects done,  and threw in the towel on the buzz and woody bowling shirts I have had in progress for months. They have SO many appliqués and I messed up one so I  have to redo it, and I had to add the plackets first before I embroidered because of the placement then I couldn't figure out the best way to line them, and the fabric is too thin not to line them, so I said enough! Thankfully the ONE set of bowling shirts I had from last  year that still fit are the Buzz lightyear ones so they are re-wearing them.With my kids' crazy preschool schedules, parent/teacher conferences, their total lack of napping and my husband working 9 days straight so he could take fewer vacation days for our trip, it just wasn't getting done.
Got to get the rest of everything packed to go today and then we are Off! WOoHOO!


----------



## code3chica

I am making a Prince Charming infant outfit for Akerhaus. Could also do a knight.


----------



## ABCastillo

code3chica said:


> I am making a Prince Charming infant outfit for Akerhaus. Could also do a knight.



I was planning on making one infant size too! Are you making the pattern or did you find one small enough?


----------



## code3chica

ABCastillo said:


> I was planning on making one infant size too! Are you making the pattern or did you find one small enough?



I hate using patterns. Rebel in me, maybe?  I bought a plain white onesie that I am going to put the buttons and shoulder pad things (sorry that is not so official sounding) and some red pants or shorts. I might even use red baby legs. We are going in a month, so I will post when I'm done.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Babynala....thank you. Been getting accupuncture, which I think is helping me feel better. Actually sewed a few items. I need to post them soon. 

Goteamwood......have a great trip!!!!!!


----------



## Robbi

goteamwood said:


> This is what my boys are wearing to CRT for breakfast on thursday (!!!!!) I made the outfits for the Twins Days Festival parade in Twinsburg OH this summer, and they get to wear them again to meet the princesses they are so smitten with. The glass slippers totally made the outfits and were $5 for 6 at Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a backup I made these t-shirts since OH in August is H-O-T.
> 
> 
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could adapt really any of the princes outfits, maybe prince Eric's black-pants-white-top thing or Prince phillips tunic over a shortal he could wear for the meal then the take off the rest of the day.


Have a magical trip!!!





Those are gorgeous outfits!!! You are so talented. The tee shirts are adorable too! I found a free Prince Charming tutorial from make it love it. We're going in late April and I'm not sure because I'm afraid it might be too warm.
I have it saved as a .pdf. If anyone would like a copy, pm me. I've seen the little cutie's picture on the internet but have blocked it because he isn't mine and I'm not comfortable posting someone else's child's picture. 






code3chica said:


> I am making a Prince Charming infant outfit for Akerhaus. Could also do a knight.



Would you please share the pattern link?



code3chica said:


> I hate using patterns. Rebel in me, maybe?  I bought a plain white onesie that I am going to put the buttons and shoulder pad things (sorry that is not so official sounding) and some red pants or shorts. I might even use red baby legs. We are going in a month, so I will post when I'm done.



Can't wait to see the picture!


----------



## emmamc252

Loving all the Prince Charming costumes! Just an idea but you could always let the boys pick their favourite prince that has a "matching princess at crt? I think aladins costume would be very cool, and guaranteed lots of character interaction with their fave princess that way!!! 
We've got 5 weeks today until we go and my material order still has not arrived!!! Was hoping to do 2 dresses each for myself and dd but thinking maybe 1 dress each and maybe a top each but it's going to be tight and as I'm a total beginner do not want to rush!!! 
The positive of the never arriving fabric is that I've spent ages picking my patterns!!  I went for the  Kwiksew 3874 for me and  Avery dress from ycmt for dd. no can't decide what size to pick, did my measurements and  I come out a size bigger than I usually wear (and I don't like tight things!!!) so thinking I will make the bigger size and can adjust if needed?
Also I'm 5ft 8 so thinking I will need to extend the bodice and possibly skirt, I assume I have to measure my length and length of pattern pieces -seem
Allowances and then add on the difference?


----------



## love to stitch

goteamwood said:


> This is what my boys are wearing to CRT for breakfast on thursday (!!!!!) I made the outfits for the Twins Days Festival parade in Twinsburg OH this summer, and they get to wear them again to meet the princesses they are so smitten with. The glass slippers totally made the outfits and were $5 for 6 at Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> I adapted the Carla C Scientific seamstress bowling shirt for this, just made the placket and the shirt all one piece (taped the pattern pieces together to cut it, then folded it over, did a banded collar instead of the standard bowling shirt collar. They were definitely a labor of love, each one took probably close to 5 hours between the trim and the embroidery and all that. They are off-white stretch twill, though, and the epaulets on the shoulders I attached with snaps so they remove for washing. I have even washed them and they laundered great!
> As a backup I made these t-shirts since OH in August is H-O-T.
> 
> 
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could adapt really any of the princes outfits, maybe prince Eric's black-pants-white-top thing or Prince phillips tunic over a shortal he could wear for the meal then the take off the rest of the day.
> 
> We leave TOMORROW! We're driving to Milwaukee to fly out at 6 a.m. on wednesday. it's about 2 hours and there was just no way I could get us all out the door at 2 or 3 am to get there in time. Yuck. But since flying out of milwaukee was $500 cheaper than o'hare, even paying for a airport hotel room for one night we still came out WAY ahead.
> 
> I did not get all my projects done,  and threw in the towel on the buzz and woody bowling shirts I have had in progress for months. They have SO many appliqués and I messed up one so I  have to redo it, and I had to add the plackets first before I embroidered because of the placement then I couldn't figure out the best way to line them, and the fabric is too thin not to line them, so I said enough! Thankfully the ONE set of bowling shirts I had from last  year that still fit are the Buzz lightyear ones so they are re-wearing them.With my kids' crazy preschool schedules, parent/teacher conferences, their total lack of napping and my husband working 9 days straight so he could take fewer vacation days for our trip, it just wasn't getting done.
> Got to get the rest of everything packed to go today and then we are Off! WOoHOO!



Your boys and their outfits are adorable, really helped start my day with a smile.
Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## darnheather

The Prince Charming costumes are adorable!


----------



## PurpleEars

BabyRapunzel said:


> That's too funny about your husband. Can't wait to see more of your simply sweet dresses!! And I need to check out those designs, thanks!



I didn't end up making another Simply Sweet (because I did not have the correct size printed out from before). I made a Grace Ruffle Dress instead 



babynala said:


> Flora - that quilt you made for your aunt is amazing.  You did such a nice job with all the digitizing and stitch outs.  What a wonderful idea to get everyone to contribute.
> 
> The pillowcase dress and doll dresses came out really nice.  It is actually harder to make the doll dresses in my opinion because they are so small.  The gift card envelopes are a great idea.  How generous of you to make them for the families at Ronald McDonald house.
> 
> The quilt you made for your friend's son is great.  I'm sure they will be very grateful to have something that came from the heart and it will be nice for their son to have something that is just for him.  I can't imagine how it would feel to loose everything like that.
> 
> This is too funny.



I hope you had a great trip. I gave my friend the quilt last week and they were surprised by it. It just amazes me that they stayed positive throughout the whole ordeal.



goteamwood said:


> This is what my boys are wearing to CRT for breakfast on thursday (!!!!!) I made the outfits for the Twins Days Festival parade in Twinsburg OH this summer, and they get to wear them again to meet the princesses they are so smitten with. The glass slippers totally made the outfits and were $5 for 6 at Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> I adapted the Carla C Scientific seamstress bowling shirt for this, just made the placket and the shirt all one piece (taped the pattern pieces together to cut it, then folded it over, did a banded collar instead of the standard bowling shirt collar. They were definitely a labor of love, each one took probably close to 5 hours between the trim and the embroidery and all that. They are off-white stretch twill, though, and the epaulets on the shoulders I attached with snaps so they remove for washing. I have even washed them and they laundered great!
> As a backup I made these t-shirts since OH in August is H-O-T.
> 
> 
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could adapt really any of the princes outfits, maybe prince Eric's black-pants-white-top thing or Prince phillips tunic over a shortal he could wear for the meal then the take off the rest of the day.
> 
> We leave TOMORROW! We're driving to Milwaukee to fly out at 6 a.m. on wednesday. it's about 2 hours and there was just no way I could get us all out the door at 2 or 3 am to get there in time. Yuck. But since flying out of milwaukee was $500 cheaper than o'hare, even paying for a airport hotel room for one night we still came out WAY ahead.
> 
> I did not get all my projects done,  and threw in the towel on the buzz and woody bowling shirts I have had in progress for months. They have SO many appliqués and I messed up one so I  have to redo it, and I had to add the plackets first before I embroidered because of the placement then I couldn't figure out the best way to line them, and the fabric is too thin not to line them, so I said enough! Thankfully the ONE set of bowling shirts I had from last  year that still fit are the Buzz lightyear ones so they are re-wearing them.With my kids' crazy preschool schedules, parent/teacher conferences, their total lack of napping and my husband working 9 days straight so he could take fewer vacation days for our trip, it just wasn't getting done.
> Got to get the rest of everything packed to go today and then we are Off! WOoHOO!



You have the cutest princes out there! Safe travels and take lots of pictures! I think it is amazing you got as much done as you did given your schedule and what's on your plate!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Babynala....thank you. Been getting accupuncture, which I think is helping me feel better. Actually sewed a few items. I need to post them soon.



Glad to hear that you are feeling better. I hope to see pictures of your projects soon.



emmamc252 said:


> Loving all the Prince Charming costumes! Just an idea but you could always let the boys pick their favourite prince that has a "matching princess at crt? I think aladins costume would be very cool, and guaranteed lots of character interaction with their fave princess that way!!!
> We've got 5 weeks today until we go and my material order still has not arrived!!! Was hoping to do 2 dresses each for myself and dd but thinking maybe 1 dress each and maybe a top each but it's going to be tight and as I'm a total beginner do not want to rush!!!
> The positive of the never arriving fabric is that I've spent ages picking my patterns!!  I went for the  Kwiksew 3874 for me and  Avery dress from ycmt for dd. no can't decide what size to pick, did my measurements and  I come out a size bigger than I usually wear (and I don't like tight things!!!) so thinking I will make the bigger size and can adjust if needed?
> Also I'm 5ft 8 so thinking I will need to extend the bodice and possibly skirt, I assume I have to measure my length and length of pattern pieces -seem
> Allowances and then add on the difference?



I think you and I are about the same height and size. The sizing on the commercial patterns tend to be different from off the rack clothing (I think it is +4 from the "usual" North American sizing). Just go with your measurement and you should be fine. What I started to do now to is to measure the actual dimensions on the pattern for bust, waist and hip. I can then decide which size would fit me best. I have used a few Kwik Sew patterns in the past and I have been quite pleased with them. Depends on where your height comes from, you may not need to lengthen the pattern. I am more legs than torso and I don't usually bother adjusting the patterns. It hadn't caused me any problems so far (I do lengthen the skirt length if I feel it is too short because I tend to wear calf-length dresses).

By the way, you and I may be there at around the same time (if you are staying into early December).


----------



## babynala

goteamwood said:


> We leave TOMORROW! We're driving to Milwaukee to fly out at 6 a.m. on wednesday. it's about 2 hours and there was just no way I could get us all out the door at 2 or 3 am to get there in time. Yuck. But since flying out of milwaukee was $500 cheaper than o'hare, even paying for a airport hotel room for one night we still came out WAY ahead.


Hope you have a great trip.  I know it is a bummer when you don't get everything done but the stuff you have made is so awesome.  Glad the shirts from last year will do the trick.   I know you guys will have a great time.    



emmamc252 said:


> We've got 5 weeks today until we go and my material order still has not arrived!!! Was hoping to do 2 dresses each for myself and dd but thinking maybe 1 dress each and maybe a top each but it's going to be tight and as I'm a total beginner do not want to rush!!!


I hope your fabric shows up soon and I'm glad Flora responded to your questions about fit and patterns.  I have a few adult patterns but I never make any clothes for me so I can't help.  Even if you don't get everything done for your trip you could still finish them up after you get home.  

I am working on my DD's Halloween costume.  I hope I can get it done before tomorrow night.


----------



## familyabgar

I finally got "Belle" completely finished!  It wasn't meant to be a Halloween costume, but DD asked for it last night, so she got it!  My MIL got her a crown recently, so that worked out.


----------



## Robbi

familyabgar said:


> I finally got "Belle" completely finished!  It wasn't meant to be a Halloween costume, but DD asked for it last night, so she got it!  My MIL got her a crown recently, so that worked out.



She's darling and the dress is beautiful.


----------



## familyabgar

And here is Cinderella today.  






Question though.  This stupid slippery fabric is giving me fits.  Two seams along the bodice came completely undone due to fraying today now that she's wearing it.  Thankfully it's lined.  I had been using an overlock stitch+regular seam, but I must not have on this part.  Would a serger "fix" this issue?


----------



## Iamthequeen

familyabgar said:


> I finally got "Belle" completely finished!  It wasn't meant to be a Halloween costume, but DD asked for it last night, so she got it!  My MIL got her a crown recently, so that worked out.



What a great job!  Your little one is adorable!


----------



## ColonelHathi

Hi,  I wanted to share a couple of things I made for our trip that I don't think I have shared yet.  I am so proud of the Grace Ruffle dress that I made for DD within like 2 weeks of our trip, and she LOVED it.  Here's a picture of her wearing it when we were at Epcot.  I just love this pattern, and she loved twirling in her dress all day long!  





Then, not so spectacular, and LOTS and LOTS of felt (didn't have enough the first time and had to return to Joann's for more, ugh), but here was the Persephone "poodle" skirt I made for my MNSSHP costume (behind Snow White DD) - otherwise super easy McCall's pattern, applique my mom made from Frou Frou with some textured fabric, I just sewed on the applique. I then used black fabric paint on a cheap pair of sneakers for the saddle shoes.  I also had some cat glasses not shown (they were too blurry to see through).





I wanted to add a BIG THANK YOU to you ladies on the Disboutiquers thread.  Over the past 2 years you have inspired me to start sewing and provided the inspiration to many outfits, park bags and lanyards that made it on our trip and were a big hit.  Thank you to the biggest bunch of talented ladies that I have come across on Disboards!  Happy sewing!


----------



## love to stitch

ColonelHathi said:


> Hi,  I wanted to share a couple of things I made for our trip that I don't think I have shared yet.  I am so proud of the Grace Ruffle dress that I made for DD within like 2 weeks of our trip, and she LOVED it.  Here's a picture of her wearing it when we were at Epcot.  I just love this pattern, and she loved twirling in her dress all day long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, not so spectacular, and LOTS and LOTS of felt (didn't have enough the first time and had to return to Joann's for more, ugh), but here was the Persephone "poodle" skirt I made for my MNSSHP costume (behind Snow White DD) - otherwise super easy McCall's pattern, applique my mom made from Frou Frou with some textured fabric, I just sewed on the applique. I then used black fabric paint on a cheap pair of sneakers for the saddle shoes.  I also had some cat glasses not shown (they were too blurry to see through).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to add a BIG THANK YOU to you ladies on the Disboutiquers thread.  Over the past 2 years you have inspired me to start sewing and provided the inspiration to many outfits, park bags and lanyards that made it on our trip and were a big hit.  Thank you to the biggest bunch of talented ladies that I have come across on Disboards!  Happy sewing!



The outfits look great and it looks like you had a really good time.


----------



## code3chica

Love them!!


----------



## PurpleEars

familyabgar said:


> I finally got "Belle" completely finished!  It wasn't meant to be a Halloween costume, but DD asked for it last night, so she got it!  My MIL got her a crown recently, so that worked out.



That outfit looks great! I am sure she got lots of comments on it!



familyabgar said:


> And here is Cinderella today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question though.  This stupid slippery fabric is giving me fits.  Two seams along the bodice came completely undone due to fraying today now that she's wearing it.  Thankfully it's lined.  I had been using an overlock stitch+regular seam, but I must not have on this part.  Would a serger "fix" this issue?



Cinderella looks great too. I am sorry to hear that 2 seams are coming apart. How frustrating! I am not sure if a serger will fix the problem. It depends on the weight of the fabric and where the forces that tear them apart come from. I know I tried to serge the skirt portion of a shirt dress to the bodice once and the weight of the skirt was enough to pull the seams apart. After that, I started sewing seams together on a regular sewing machine then serge the edges, keeping the serger stitches maybe 1/16 from the first set of stitching. Since I started doing that, I don't recall having problems with the seams being pulled apart. Oh and do you remember which overlock stitch you used? I have 2 versions on my sewing machine. One is supposed to be for heavy weight or stretchy material and the other is for medium/light weight fabric according to the manual. The overlock stitch for the medium/light weight fabric was totally useless. My seams frayed in no time. Thankfully I learned that lesson when I did my second project on that machine so I just stick with the heavy weight overlock stitch. I hope this helps.



ColonelHathi said:


> Hi,  I wanted to share a couple of things I made for our trip that I don't think I have shared yet.  I am so proud of the Grace Ruffle dress that I made for DD within like 2 weeks of our trip, and she LOVED it.  Here's a picture of her wearing it when we were at Epcot.  I just love this pattern, and she loved twirling in her dress all day long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, not so spectacular, and LOTS and LOTS of felt (didn't have enough the first time and had to return to Joann's for more, ugh), but here was the Persephone "poodle" skirt I made for my MNSSHP costume (behind Snow White DD) - otherwise super easy McCall's pattern, applique my mom made from Frou Frou with some textured fabric, I just sewed on the applique. I then used black fabric paint on a cheap pair of sneakers for the saddle shoes.  I also had some cat glasses not shown (they were too blurry to see through).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to add a BIG THANK YOU to you ladies on the Disboutiquers thread.  Over the past 2 years you have inspired me to start sewing and provided the inspiration to many outfits, park bags and lanyards that made it on our trip and were a big hit.  Thank you to the biggest bunch of talented ladies that I have come across on Disboards!  Happy sewing!



It looks like you had a great time! The Grace ruffle dress is beautiful! I just made one last week, though I cheated and only did the bottom ruffles. Your Halloween outfit looks great too! I actually thought about doing a poodle skirt but then never got around to it. Maybe next year...


----------



## brooke789

Hi all!

I was on here a few months ago before our first WDW trip in May.  I remember someone posting a pic of some dish/hand towels they'd made that had an applique that buttoned on so you could change the applique throughout the year for all of the holidays/seasons.  Is this where I saw it?  I'm trying to find them so I can buy some for Christmas gifts!

If it is you PLEASE spam me!  I want some of these towels!

Thanks!


----------



## PurpleEars

brooke789 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I was on here a few months ago before our first WDW trip in May.  I remember someone posting a pic of some dish/hand towels they'd made that had an applique that buttoned on so you could change the applique throughout the year for all of the holidays/seasons.  Is this where I saw it?  I'm trying to find them so I can buy some for Christmas gifts!
> 
> If it is you PLEASE spam me!  I want some of these towels!
> 
> Thanks!



I believe it was Carrie that did them. I know her screen name has Ivey in it somewhere, but I can't remember what the name was. You maybe able to search for her using the information I remember though.


----------



## ivey_family

brooke789 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I was on here a few months ago before our first WDW trip in May.  I remember someone posting a pic of some dish/hand towels they'd made that had an applique that buttoned on so you could change the applique throughout the year for all of the holidays/seasons.  Is this where I saw it?  I'm trying to find them so I can buy some for Christmas gifts!
> 
> If it is you PLEASE spam me!  I want some of these towels!
> 
> Thanks!



Hi!

It's me!  I'll message you!  

(Thank you, Flora, and Heather Sue, for letting me know about this!)

Regards,
C.

(SO sorry for my long absence, Disbou friends!!  Our house is up for sale, and I just do not have much time right now.)


----------



## babynala

familyabgar said:


> I finally got "Belle" completely finished!  It wasn't meant to be a Halloween costume, but DD asked for it last night, so she got it!  My MIL got her a crown recently, so that worked out.


Wow, this looks so great.  That skirt would send me over the edge if I tried to sew it.  Great job.




familyabgar said:


> And here is Cinderella today.
> 
> Question though.  This stupid slippery fabric is giving me fits.  Two seams along the bodice came completely undone due to fraying today now that she's wearing it.  Thankfully it's lined.  I had been using an overlock stitch+regular seam, but I must not have on this part.  Would a serger "fix" this issue?


Your DD is so lucky to have TWO beautiful princess dresses.  Not sure about the stitches pulling apart.  I'm not sure if a serger would help or not.  Did you use a "sharps" needle?  Or maybe the stitches were too close together and they "cut" the fabric and caused the unraveling of the fabric ????

I don't usually sew with slippery fabrics but I did use them on my DDs halloween costume.  I hope her skirt doesn't fray.  



ColonelHathi said:


> Hi,  I wanted to share a couple of things I made for our trip that I don't think I have shared yet.  I am so proud of the Grace Ruffle dress that I made for DD within like 2 weeks of our trip, and she LOVED it.  Here's a picture of her wearing it when we were at Epcot.  I just love this pattern, and she loved twirling in her dress all day long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, not so spectacular, and LOTS and LOTS of felt (didn't have enough the first time and had to return to Joann's for more, ugh), but here was the Persephone "poodle" skirt I made for my MNSSHP costume (behind Snow White DD) - otherwise super easy McCall's pattern, applique my mom made from Frou Frou with some textured fabric, I just sewed on the applique. I then used black fabric paint on a cheap pair of sneakers for the saddle shoes.  I also had some cat glasses not shown (they were too blurry to see through).
> 
> I wanted to add a BIG THANK YOU to you ladies on the Disboutiquers thread.  Over the past 2 years you have inspired me to start sewing and provided the inspiration to many outfits, park bags and lanyards that made it on our trip and were a big hit.  Thank you to the biggest bunch of talented ladies that I have come across on Disboards!  Happy sewing!


Love the poodle skirt and the picture of you and your DD with Donald and Daisy.  

That Grace dress came out really nice and I'm happy to hear your DD enjoyed it so much.


----------



## valpss

Hi all, I was wondering if you gals could give me some suggestions?
On our next trip to Disney we are going to the Hoop de doo revue and I have never been....what kind of custom type clothes would be best to wear?

From the pictures I've seen it doesn't look country/cowboy but more period type clothing? Is that right? How do I do that without looking like costumes?

Last year was my first attempt at coordinating custom outfits to what park or event we would be doing each day....and I just loved it!

So any ideas for me?????


----------



## babynala

valpss said:
			
		

> Hi all, I was wondering if you gals could give me some suggestions?
> On our next trip to Disney we are going to the Hoop de doo revue and I have never been....what kind of custom type clothes would be best to wear?
> 
> From the pictures I've seen it doesn't look country/cowboy but more period type clothing? Is that right? How do I do that without looking like costumes?
> 
> Last year was my first attempt at coordinating custom outfits to what park or event we would be doing each day....and I just loved it!
> 
> So any ideas for me?????



Two years ago when we went to HDDR I put my son in a Woody shirt and jeans and my DD in a Bullseye shirt with a ruffled skirt. The fabric on the skirt was denim, red bandana and cow print. I would have loved to do a Jessie theme but she wouldn't go for it.

I made my parents matching t shirts with Coonskin cap Mickey heads. Those were a big hit. I think DH had a small  Mickey head in the cow fabric and I can't remember what I had, maybe a Minnie head in denim and red bandana.  

I think people go with a westen look because that area of the campground is set to be like a ranch with the stables close by and the log cabin like structures. 

Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## nannye

emmamc252 said:


> You officially have me wanting to make matching bows to the outfits I'm planning for dd.. Can I just ask, having never made bows at all before, do you need aglue gun? Having just invested in my first sewing machine I think dh may object to the purchase of a glue gun? All the patterns I've seen seem to require one?
> I love this board!!! Its so inspiring!!!!
> I'm still waiting for my material to arrive so I'm finding so many patterns and researching so much!!! Love it!!!!



It always starts with bows! Then it moves onto necklaces lol


----------



## familyabgar

> Wow, this looks so great.  That skirt would send me over the edge if I tried to sew it.  Great job.


It about me over, too!




> Your DD is so lucky to have TWO beautiful princess dresses.  Not sure about the stitches pulling apart.  I'm not sure if a serger would help or not.  Did you use a "sharps" needle?  Or maybe the stitches were too close together and they "cut" the fabric and caused the unraveling of the fabric ????



My mom mentioned the stitches cutting the fabric, too, based on her review of the particular seams.  This seams likely.



> That outfit looks great! I am sure she got lots of comments on it!
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella looks great too. I am sorry to hear that 2 seams are coming apart. How frustrating! I am not sure if a serger will fix the problem. It depends on the weight of the fabric and where the forces that tear them apart come from. I know I tried to serge the skirt portion of a shirt dress to the bodice once and the weight of the skirt was enough to pull the seams apart. After that, I started sewing seams together on a regular sewing machine then serge the edges, keeping the serger stitches maybe 1/16 from the first set of stitching. Since I started doing that, I don't recall having problems with the seams being pulled apart. Oh and do you remember which overlock stitch you used? I have 2 versions on my sewing machine. One is supposed to be for heavy weight or stretchy material and the other is for medium/light weight fabric according to the manual. The overlock stitch for the medium/light weight fabric was totally useless. My seams frayed in no time. Thankfully I learned that lesson when I did my second project on that machine so I just stick with the heavy weight overlock stitch. I hope this helps.



Yes, it's helpful, thanks!  I've been off the machine for a couple weeks, so I'll double check the overlock stitches.  The skirt is heavy, so that could be an additional factor.  The other seam is in a place that probably feels pressure from stretching the shirring.  So that could be a factor, too.


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> (SO sorry for my long absence, Disbou friends!!  Our house is up for sale, and I just do not have much time right now.)



I hope your house will have an appropriate buyer soon! I am sure it's no fun putting a house up for sale.



valpss said:


> Hi all, I was wondering if you gals could give me some suggestions?
> On our next trip to Disney we are going to the Hoop de doo revue and I have never been....what kind of custom type clothes would be best to wear?
> 
> From the pictures I've seen it doesn't look country/cowboy but more period type clothing? Is that right? How do I do that without looking like costumes?
> 
> Last year was my first attempt at coordinating custom outfits to what park or event we would be doing each day....and I just loved it!
> 
> So any ideas for me?????



Welcome! I have never done Hoop De Doo but I have often seen Western style customs for that show. I saw that Liz gave you some suggestions and I think it is a good place to start.



nannye said:


> It always starts with bows! Then it moves onto necklaces lol



Hi Erin! I saw your post and I realized I am in your neck of the woods right now (visiting family and friends). I may plan a trip to the fabric store tomorrow (even though that means I have to deal with the dreaded HST). My friend's DD just turned 4 and is very much into the princesses. Of course I didn't bring any fabric with me  so I will need to buy some fabric if I want to make a dress for her while I am here!



familyabgar said:


> Yes, it's helpful, thanks!  I've been off the machine for a couple weeks, so I'll double check the overlock stitches.  The skirt is heavy, so that could be an additional factor.  The other seam is in a place that probably feels pressure from stretching the shirring.  So that could be a factor, too.



I hope you can get it resolved. I will take a picture of the two types of stitches when I get home so you can compare yours to mine.


----------



## nannye

PurpleEars said:


> I hope your house will have an appropriate buyer soon! I am sure it's no fun putting a house up for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I have never done Hoop De Doo but I have often seen Western style customs for that show. I saw that Liz gave you some suggestions and I think it is a good place to start.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Erin! I saw your post and I realized I am in your neck of the woods right now (visiting family and friends). I may plan a trip to the fabric store tomorrow (even though that means I have to deal with the dreaded HST). My friend's DD just turned 4 and is very much into the princesses. Of course I didn't bring any fabric with me  so I will need to buy some fabric if I want to make a dress for her while I am here!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you can get it resolved. I will take a picture of the two types of stitches when I get home so you can compare yours to mine.



Flora I sent u a pm


----------



## emmamc252

So here's dds princess themed dress. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, the buttons could definitely be spaced better and not that pleased with the stitching on the waistline, I thought contrasting stitching would look cool but just looks messy but hey this is a very steep learning curve for me!!! This is my second attempt at sewing so don't be too harsh with me!!! Plus dd is only 2.5 so doubtbshe will be that critical!!! 
Just cutting out the pattern pieces for my matching dress!!!! Photos soon...... (I hope)


----------



## ABCastillo

emmamc252 said:


> So here's dds princess themed dress. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, the buttons could definitely be spaced better and not that pleased with the stitching on the waistline, I thought contrasting stitching would look cool but just looks messy but hey this is a very steep learning curve for me!!! This is my second attempt at sewing so don't be too harsh with me!!! Plus dd is only 2.5 so doubtbshe will be that critical!!!  Just cutting out the pattern pieces for my matching dress!!!! Photos soon...... (I hope)  http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/e...oads/IMG_20131107_201408_zpsd48ec672.jpg.html



Looks great! It's so sweet!  She will love it.


----------



## love to stitch

emmamc252 said:


> So here's dds princess themed dress. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, the buttons could definitely be spaced better and not that pleased with the stitching on the waistline, I thought contrasting stitching would look cool but just looks messy but hey this is a very steep learning curve for me!!! This is my second attempt at sewing so don't be too harsh with me!!! Plus dd is only 2.5 so doubtbshe will be that critical!!!
> Just cutting out the pattern pieces for my matching dress!!!! Photos soon...... (I hope)



That is so pretty.


----------



## Iamthequeen

emmamc252 said:


> So here's dds princess themed dress. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, the buttons could definitely be spaced better and not that pleased with the stitching on the waistline, I thought contrasting stitching would look cool but just looks messy but hey this is a very steep learning curve for me!!! This is my second attempt at sewing so don't be too harsh with me!!! Plus dd is only 2.5 so doubtbshe will be that critical!!!
> Just cutting out the pattern pieces for my matching dress!!!! Photos soon...... (I hope)



Your dd's dress is so cute.  She will love it!  Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## babynala

emmamc252 said:


> So here's dds princess themed dress. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, the buttons could definitely be spaced better and not that pleased with the stitching on the waistline, I thought contrasting stitching would look cool but just looks messy but hey this is a very steep learning curve for me!!! This is my second attempt at sewing so don't be too harsh with me!!! Plus dd is only 2.5 so doubtbshe will be that critical!!!
> Just cutting out the pattern pieces for my matching dress!!!! Photos soon...... (I hope)


Cute!!!  Love the matching bow too.  The things you don't like will not be noticeable to anyone but you.  Great job and I NEVER would have tried to do buttons on my second attempt.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

emmamc252 said:
			
		

> So here's dds princess themed dress. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, the buttons could definitely be spaced better and not that pleased with the stitching on the waistline, I thought contrasting stitching would look cool but just looks messy but hey this is a very steep learning curve for me!!! This is my second attempt at sewing so don't be too harsh with me!!! Plus dd is only 2.5 so doubtbshe will be that critical!!!
> Just cutting out the pattern pieces for my matching dress!!!! Photos soon...... (I hope)
> 
> http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/e...oads/IMG_20131107_201408_zpsd48ec672.jpg.html



Actually I like the contrast stitching. The dress is very cute. Nice job! Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## goteamwood

We just got back form our trip, of course now we are all battling illness. My husband got the stomach bug the last day we were there, so we had to cancel pirates and pals and then breakfast at Tusker House, and I got it the day after we got back. Thankfully it seems to be a 24 hour thing. Now I have one kid with a horrible cough and another with a fever and general crankiness. Wanted to share our in-action shots. 

Arrival Day, met Mickey and had dinner at 'Ohana (Mom and Dad shirts were re-used from last year.)





Day 2, Breakfast at the Castle and my little guy got his wish, to dance with Cinderella. 










This is the only photo I got of my outfit that day, for some reason, we never got all 4 of us in the Halloween outfits once the boys changed.




And the boys Halloween outfits. They loved that they glowed in the dark on rides.




Our Toy Story day at Hollywood Studios. I got a ton of comments on my Serendipi-D bag, of course.  (Except for one CM in MK who stopped me to tell me he didn't get it.) My husband's shirt was done by Flora (purple ears) since my machine was broken. It says "I am your father" under Zurg.




Later that evening we went to MNSSHP which was the start of the bad parts of our trip. About 5 minutes after this photo was taken (which btw we were the last family to see Mickey) the kid on the right threw up in the stroller. So by the time we left the MK we were the VERY LAST family out. They had to have a special bus come for us. It was horrible.




But! The highlight day of our trip was definitely Animal Kingdom and these Wilderness Explorer outfits. My husband stayed up until almost 4 a.m. doing laundry from the night before so they could wear them, and it was awesome. The first thing we did was visit Dug and Russell. It was hard to tell who was more excited, Dug and Russell or the boys. They did the Wilderness Explorer activities, which the kids loved and every single CM we encountered was over the moon about the outfits. They even had characters in the parade coming over to them and making the Wilderness Explorer hand gestures. I felt bad for the lithe girl standing next to them at the parade rope since she wasn't getting any of the attention they were. It was adorable. 




For Epcot we had these shirts I did on my big machine which, after 6 months is finally fixed (I had to drive 5 hours round-trip to a service place in Wisconsin) but it worked. Now that I have pretty much decided to shut down my business and liquidate, so I will be selling the machine in all likelihood. 




For dinner at Garden Grill the boys had Chip and Dale shirts. They LOVE Chip and Dale, and they had such great character interactions. 




For their birthday we did 'Ohana breakfast, which was delicious as always, but we had the most underwhelming server ever. She wasn't rude or anything, just blah. And did nothing at all to make their birthday special. 



and their special Birthday dinner, which was a huge hit. (and made up for the underwhelming breakfast) They were ecstatic about meeting the Beast.



(and yes, one kid ripped a button off before the end of dinner, they were only in these shirts about 2 hours.)
Our last full day we went to HS in the morning and the boys did the Jedi Training Academy, which they got the show that was just about the very last one we could do and rush over to MK for their pirates league appt.



I think they were nervous, they were holding hands.









They both defeated Darth Vader, which they tell anyone who will listen now. The littler one was too small for the robes so they had to knot them so he didn't trip.

Maybe on the photo pass I have a picture of me in my Star Wars shirt I made. I don't have a single one in my pictures. And my husband's Star wars bowling shirt ended up way too short. I felt bad since it was like a crop top but he wore it all day like a champ. 

And Pirates league









We were supposed to go to the Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise that evening, but by the time Pirates League was done my husband was starting to feel nauseated, so we went to Guest Relations and canceled. Not only did they go above and beyond and cancel least minute, they gave my kids each a Jake and the Neverland Pirates telescope toy because they felt bad. Later that night when I went to the front desk at Kidani to cancel breakfast at Tusker house the next morning, the CM felt so bad about 20 minutes later she knocked on the door of our room with a bag of coloring books, crayons and coffee mugs.

All in all, more good than bad, but definitely some rough moments in there. Lots of Pixie dust though. I will be updating our photos and reports on my website, if anyone is interested (this, believe it or not is a very scaled down run through... I took almost 2000 photos and have anther 350 or so on photo pass.) goteamwood.com so far I have the first 2 days up there, lots more to do!


----------



## nannye

Hey what does everyone use for photostorage. I used to use photobucket which I found frustrating even before they changed and I really want to try and keep them more organized and something that is easy to use.... suggestions?


----------



## nannye

goteamwood said:


> We just got back form our trip, of course now we are all battling illness. My husband got the stomach bug the last day we were there, so we had to cancel pirates and pals and then breakfast at Tusker House, and I got it the day after we got back. Thankfully it seems to be a 24 hour thing. Now I have one kid with a horrible cough and another with a fever and general crankiness. Wanted to share our in-action shots.
> 
> Arrival Day, met Mickey and had dinner at 'Ohana (Mom and Dad shirts were re-used from last year.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2, Breakfast at the Castle and my little guy got his wish, to dance with Cinderella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only photo I got of my outfit that day, for some reason, we never got all 4 of us in the Halloween outfits once the boys changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the boys Halloween outfits. They loved that they glowed in the dark on rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Toy Story day at Hollywood Studios. I got a ton of comments on my Serendipi-D bag, of course.  (Except for one CM in MK who stopped me to tell me he didn't get it.) My husband's shirt was done by Flora (purple ears) since my machine was broken. It says "I am your father" under Zurg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later that evening we went to MNSSHP which was the start of the bad parts of our trip. About 5 minutes after this photo was taken (which btw we were the last family to see Mickey) the kid on the right threw up in the stroller. So by the time we left the MK we were the VERY LAST family out. They had to have a special bus come for us. It was horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But! The highlight day of our trip was definitely Animal Kingdom and these Wilderness Explorer outfits. My husband stayed up until almost 4 a.m. doing laundry from the night before so they could wear them, and it was awesome. The first thing we did was visit Dug and Russell. It was hard to tell who was more excited, Dug and Russell or the boys. They did the Wilderness Explorer activities, which the kids loved and every single CM we encountered was over the moon about the outfits. They even had characters in the parade coming over to them and making the Wilderness Explorer hand gestures. I felt bad for the lithe girl standing next to them at the parade rope since she wasn't getting any of the attention they were. It was adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Epcot we had these shirts I did on my big machine which, after 6 months is finally fixed (I had to drive 5 hours round-trip to a service place in Wisconsin) but it worked. Now that I have pretty much decided to shut down my business and liquidate, so I will be selling the machine in all likelihood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner at Garden Grill the boys had Chip and Dale shirts. They LOVE Chip and Dale, and they had such great character interactions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For their birthday we did 'Ohana breakfast, which was delicious as always, but we had the most underwhelming server ever. She wasn't rude or anything, just blah. And did nothing at all to make their birthday special.
> 
> 
> 
> and their special Birthday dinner, which was a huge hit. (and made up for the underwhelming breakfast) They were ecstatic about meeting the Beast.
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes, one kid ripped a button off before the end of dinner, they were only in these shirts about 2 hours.)
> Our last full day we went to HS in the morning and the boys did the Jedi Training Academy, which they got the show that was just about the very last one we could do and rush over to MK for their pirates league appt.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were nervous, they were holding hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both defeated Darth Vader, which they tell anyone who will listen now. The littler one was too small for the robes so they had to knot them so he didn't trip.
> 
> Maybe on the photo pass I have a picture of me in my Star Wars shirt I made. I don't have a single one in my pictures. And my husband's Star wars bowling shirt ended up way too short. I felt bad since it was like a crop top but he wore it all day like a champ.
> 
> And Pirates league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were supposed to go to the Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise that evening, but by the time Pirates League was done my husband was starting to feel nauseated, so we went to Guest Relations and canceled. Not only did they go above and beyond and cancel least minute, they gave my kids each a Jake and the Neverland Pirates telescope toy because they felt bad. Later that night when I went to the front desk at Kidani to cancel breakfast at Tusker house the next morning, the CM felt so bad about 20 minutes later she knocked on the door of our room with a bag of coloring books, crayons and coffee mugs.
> 
> All in all, more good than bad, but definitely some rough moments in there. Lots of Pixie dust though. I will be updating our photos and reports on my website, if anyone is interested (this, believe it or not is a very scaled down run through... I took almost 2000 photos and have anther 350 or so on photo pass.) goteamwood.com so far I have the first 2 days up there, lots more to do!



Awwww the boys are adorable! I'm so sorry you had to cancel pirates and pals it was so much fun. Next time! That is awesome how they went above and beyond for you. I had to cancel our Crystal Palace Breakfast ressie on our last trip because I got sick and we had to go to celebration hospital. The CM on the phone was nice enough to wave the cancellation fee, but that was it.


----------



## Robbi

goteamwood said:


> We just got back form our trip, of course now we are all battling illness. My husband got the stomach bug the last day we were there, so we had to cancel pirates and pals and then breakfast at Tusker House, and I got it the day after we got back. Thankfully it seems to be a 24 hour thing. Now I have one kid with a horrible cough and another with a fever and general crankiness. Wanted to share our in-action shots.
> 
> Arrival Day, met Mickey and had dinner at 'Ohana (Mom and Dad shirts were re-used from last year.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2, Breakfast at the Castle and my little guy got his wish, to dance with Cinderella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only photo I got of my outfit that day, for some reason, we never got all 4 of us in the Halloween outfits once the boys changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the boys Halloween outfits. They loved that they glowed in the dark on rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Toy Story day at Hollywood Studios. I got a ton of comments on my Serendipi-D bag, of course.  (Except for one CM in MK who stopped me to tell me he didn't get it.) My husband's shirt was done by Flora (purple ears) since my machine was broken. It says "I am your father" under Zurg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later that evening we went to MNSSHP which was the start of the bad parts of our trip. About 5 minutes after this photo was taken (which btw we were the last family to see Mickey) the kid on the right threw up in the stroller. So by the time we left the MK we were the VERY LAST family out. They had to have a special bus come for us. It was horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But! The highlight day of our trip was definitely Animal Kingdom and these Wilderness Explorer outfits. My husband stayed up until almost 4 a.m. doing laundry from the night before so they could wear them, and it was awesome. The first thing we did was visit Dug and Russell. It was hard to tell who was more excited, Dug and Russell or the boys. They did the Wilderness Explorer activities, which the kids loved and every single CM we encountered was over the moon about the outfits. They even had characters in the parade coming over to them and making the Wilderness Explorer hand gestures. I felt bad for the lithe girl standing next to them at the parade rope since she wasn't getting any of the attention they were. It was adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Epcot we had these shirts I did on my big machine which, after 6 months is finally fixed (I had to drive 5 hours round-trip to a service place in Wisconsin) but it worked. Now that I have pretty much decided to shut down my business and liquidate, so I will be selling the machine in all likelihood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner at Garden Grill the boys had Chip and Dale shirts. They LOVE Chip and Dale, and they had such great character interactions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For their birthday we did 'Ohana breakfast, which was delicious as always, but we had the most underwhelming server ever. She wasn't rude or anything, just blah. And did nothing at all to make their birthday special.
> 
> 
> 
> and their special Birthday dinner, which was a huge hit. (and made up for the underwhelming breakfast) They were ecstatic about meeting the Beast.
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes, one kid ripped a button off before the end of dinner, they were only in these shirts about 2 hours.)
> Our last full day we went to HS in the morning and the boys did the Jedi Training Academy, which they got the show that was just about the very last one we could do and rush over to MK for their pirates league appt.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were nervous, they were holding hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both defeated Darth Vader, which they tell anyone who will listen now. The littler one was too small for the robes so they had to knot them so he didn't trip.
> 
> Maybe on the photo pass I have a picture of me in my Star Wars shirt I made. I don't have a single one in my pictures. And my husband's Star wars bowling shirt ended up way too short. I felt bad since it was like a crop top but he wore it all day like a champ.
> 
> And Pirates league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were supposed to go to the Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise that evening, but by the time Pirates League was done my husband was starting to feel nauseated, so we went to Guest Relations and canceled. Not only did they go above and beyond and cancel least minute, they gave my kids each a Jake and the Neverland Pirates telescope toy because they felt bad. Later that night when I went to the front desk at Kidani to cancel breakfast at Tusker house the next morning, the CM felt so bad about 20 minutes later she knocked on the door of our room with a bag of coloring books, crayons and coffee mugs.
> 
> All in all, more good than bad, but definitely some rough moments in there. Lots of Pixie dust though. I will be updating our photos and reports on my website, if anyone is interested (this, believe it or not is a very scaled down run through... I took almost 2000 photos and have anther 350 or so on photo pass.) goteamwood.com so far I have the first 2 days up there, lots more to do!



You have a precious family!! All of the outfits are adorable. My favorite is Russell. How did you make the badges for their sashes? They're perfect!!!
So Sorry you all got sick. That happened to me 2 years in a row on Disney trips.


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> Hey what does everyone use for photostorage. I used to use photobucket which I found frustrating even before they changed and I really want to try and keep them more organized and something that is easy to use.... suggestions?


I've used Flickr for a long time. I use it to host pics for my blog and as a backup I upload all my photos from the month on the 1st of the next month. I have almost 40,000 photos on there. I have them semi organized by albums and sets. I have a photobucket acct and I don't like it at all. 



Robbi said:


> You have a precious family!! All of the outfits are adorable. My favorite is Russell. How did you make the badges for their sashes? They're perfect!!! So Sorry you all got sick. That happened to me 2 years in a row on Disney trips.


Thanks! I actually found all the artwork for the badges on a google search then enlarged them and cleaned them up in photoshop and had them printed at spoonflower.com my kids are small enough the fat quarter was big enough. I just sewed it to canvas for the rest.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## BabyRapunzel

goteamwood said:
			
		

> We just got back form our trip, of course now we are all battling illness. My husband got the stomach bug the last day we were there, so we had to cancel pirates and pals and then breakfast at Tusker House, and I got it the day after we got back. Thankfully it seems to be a 24 hour thing. Now I have one kid with a horrible cough and another with a fever and general crankiness. Wanted to share our in-action shots.
> 
> Arrival Day, met Mickey and had dinner at 'Ohana (Mom and Dad shirts were re-used from last year.)
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10732369425/
> 
> Day 2, Breakfast at the Castle and my little guy got his wish, to dance with Cinderella.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10732682403/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10732433295/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10732445405/
> 
> This is the only photo I got of my outfit that day, for some reason, we never got all 4 of us in the Halloween outfits once the boys changed.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10758111024/
> 
> And the boys Halloween outfits. They loved that they glowed in the dark on rides.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10732785533/
> 
> Our Toy Story day at Hollywood Studios. I got a ton of comments on my Serendipi-D bag, of course.  (Except for one CM in MK who stopped me to tell me he didn't get it.) My husband's shirt was done by Flora (purple ears) since my machine was broken. It says "I am your father" under Zurg.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10732873083/
> 
> Later that evening we went to MNSSHP which was the start of the bad parts of our trip. About 5 minutes after this photo was taken (which btw we were the last family to see Mickey) the kid on the right threw up in the stroller. So by the time we left the MK we were the VERY LAST family out. They had to have a special bus come for us. It was horrible.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10758558383/
> 
> But! The highlight day of our trip was definitely Animal Kingdom and these Wilderness Explorer outfits. My husband stayed up until almost 4 a.m. doing laundry from the night before so they could wear them, and it was awesome. The first thing we did was visit Dug and Russell. It was hard to tell who was more excited, Dug and Russell or the boys. They did the Wilderness Explorer activities, which the kids loved and every single CM we encountered was over the moon about the outfits. They even had characters in the parade coming over to them and making the Wilderness Explorer hand gestures. I felt bad for the lithe girl standing next to them at the parade rope since she wasn't getting any of the attention they were. It was adorable.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10732607105/
> 
> For Epcot we had these shirts I did on my big machine which, after 6 months is finally fixed (I had to drive 5 hours round-trip to a service place in Wisconsin) but it worked. Now that I have pretty much decided to shut down my business and liquidate, so I will be selling the machine in all likelihood.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10732997723/
> 
> For dinner at Garden Grill the boys had Chip and Dale shirts. They LOVE Chip and Dale, and they had such great character interactions.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10732716165/
> 
> For their birthday we did 'Ohana breakfast, which was delicious as always, but we had the most underwhelming server ever. She wasn't rude or anything, just blah. And did nothing at all to make their birthday special.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10732750385/
> and their special Birthday dinner, which was a huge hit. (and made up for the underwhelming breakfast) They were ecstatic about meeting the Beast.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10733207833/
> (and yes, one kid ripped a button off before the end of dinner, they were only in these shirts about 2 hours.)
> Our last full day we went to HS in the morning and the boys did the Jedi Training Academy, which they got the show that was just about the very last one we could do and rush over to MK for their pirates league appt.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10733004196/
> I think they were nervous, they were holding hands.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10733024954/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10733280083/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10733072886/
> They both defeated Darth Vader, which they tell anyone who will listen now. The littler one was too small for the robes so they had to knot them so he didn't trip.
> 
> Maybe on the photo pass I have a picture of me in my Star Wars shirt I made. I don't have a single one in my pictures. And my husband's Star wars bowling shirt ended up way too short. I felt bad since it was like a crop top but he wore it all day like a champ.
> 
> And Pirates league
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10733307013/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10733095506/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/10733335903/
> We were supposed to go to the Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise that evening, but by the time Pirates League was done my husband was starting to feel nauseated, so we went to Guest Relations and canceled. Not only did they go above and beyond and cancel least minute, they gave my kids each a Jake and the Neverland Pirates telescope toy because they felt bad. Later that night when I went to the front desk at Kidani to cancel breakfast at Tusker house the next morning, the CM felt so bad about 20 minutes later she knocked on the door of our room with a bag of coloring books, crayons and coffee mugs.
> 
> All in all, more good than bad, but definitely some rough moments in there. Lots of Pixie dust though. I will be updating our photos and reports on my website, if anyone is interested (this, believe it or not is a very scaled down run through... I took almost 2000 photos and have anther 350 or so on photo pass.) goteamwood.com so far I have the first 2 days up there, lots more to do!



Absolutely love these photos. You had great oufits!!! Sorry you missed out on a few things. At least overall it looked like a fun trip!!! 

Can't wait to see more. I also take about 2000 photos, and also do photopass plus, so by the time I edit, I have another 1000 photos. I hope my pics from the summer make it on the wall before the next trip.

Sorry to hear you are shutting down your business. I hope this is a happy decision for you.


----------



## PurpleEars

emmamc252 said:


> So here's dds princess themed dress. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, the buttons could definitely be spaced better and not that pleased with the stitching on the waistline, I thought contrasting stitching would look cool but just looks messy but hey this is a very steep learning curve for me!!! This is my second attempt at sewing so don't be too harsh with me!!! Plus dd is only 2.5 so doubtbshe will be that critical!!!
> Just cutting out the pattern pieces for my matching dress!!!! Photos soon...... (I hope)



This dress is beautiful! The contrast stitching makes the skirt pop. I can't wait to see pictures of your outfit!



goteamwood said:


> We just got back form our trip, of course now we are all battling illness. My husband got the stomach bug the last day we were there, so we had to cancel pirates and pals and then breakfast at Tusker House, and I got it the day after we got back. Thankfully it seems to be a 24 hour thing. Now I have one kid with a horrible cough and another with a fever and general crankiness. Wanted to share our in-action shots.
> 
> Arrival Day, met Mickey and had dinner at 'Ohana (Mom and Dad shirts were re-used from last year.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2, Breakfast at the Castle and my little guy got his wish, to dance with Cinderella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only photo I got of my outfit that day, for some reason, we never got all 4 of us in the Halloween outfits once the boys changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the boys Halloween outfits. They loved that they glowed in the dark on rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Toy Story day at Hollywood Studios. I got a ton of comments on my Serendipi-D bag, of course.  (Except for one CM in MK who stopped me to tell me he didn't get it.) My husband's shirt was done by Flora (purple ears) since my machine was broken. It says "I am your father" under Zurg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later that evening we went to MNSSHP which was the start of the bad parts of our trip. About 5 minutes after this photo was taken (which btw we were the last family to see Mickey) the kid on the right threw up in the stroller. So by the time we left the MK we were the VERY LAST family out. They had to have a special bus come for us. It was horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But! The highlight day of our trip was definitely Animal Kingdom and these Wilderness Explorer outfits. My husband stayed up until almost 4 a.m. doing laundry from the night before so they could wear them, and it was awesome. The first thing we did was visit Dug and Russell. It was hard to tell who was more excited, Dug and Russell or the boys. They did the Wilderness Explorer activities, which the kids loved and every single CM we encountered was over the moon about the outfits. They even had characters in the parade coming over to them and making the Wilderness Explorer hand gestures. I felt bad for the lithe girl standing next to them at the parade rope since she wasn't getting any of the attention they were. It was adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Epcot we had these shirts I did on my big machine which, after 6 months is finally fixed (I had to drive 5 hours round-trip to a service place in Wisconsin) but it worked. Now that I have pretty much decided to shut down my business and liquidate, so I will be selling the machine in all likelihood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner at Garden Grill the boys had Chip and Dale shirts. They LOVE Chip and Dale, and they had such great character interactions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For their birthday we did 'Ohana breakfast, which was delicious as always, but we had the most underwhelming server ever. She wasn't rude or anything, just blah. And did nothing at all to make their birthday special.
> 
> 
> 
> and their special Birthday dinner, which was a huge hit. (and made up for the underwhelming breakfast) They were ecstatic about meeting the Beast.
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes, one kid ripped a button off before the end of dinner, they were only in these shirts about 2 hours.)
> Our last full day we went to HS in the morning and the boys did the Jedi Training Academy, which they got the show that was just about the very last one we could do and rush over to MK for their pirates league appt.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were nervous, they were holding hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both defeated Darth Vader, which they tell anyone who will listen now. The littler one was too small for the robes so they had to knot them so he didn't trip.
> 
> Maybe on the photo pass I have a picture of me in my Star Wars shirt I made. I don't have a single one in my pictures. And my husband's Star wars bowling shirt ended up way too short. I felt bad since it was like a crop top but he wore it all day like a champ.
> 
> And Pirates league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were supposed to go to the Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise that evening, but by the time Pirates League was done my husband was starting to feel nauseated, so we went to Guest Relations and canceled. Not only did they go above and beyond and cancel least minute, they gave my kids each a Jake and the Neverland Pirates telescope toy because they felt bad. Later that night when I went to the front desk at Kidani to cancel breakfast at Tusker house the next morning, the CM felt so bad about 20 minutes later she knocked on the door of our room with a bag of coloring books, crayons and coffee mugs.
> 
> All in all, more good than bad, but definitely some rough moments in there. Lots of Pixie dust though. I will be updating our photos and reports on my website, if anyone is interested (this, believe it or not is a very scaled down run through... I took almost 2000 photos and have anther 350 or so on photo pass.) goteamwood.com so far I have the first 2 days up there, lots more to do!



Looks like your family had a great time despite getting sick at the end of the trip. I am so glad that I could help you out with the Zurg shirt. It looks so cool! Thank you for sharing the pictures from your trip. They certainly make me look forward to our trip!


----------



## PurpleEars

Erin - too bad our schedules didn't work out in terms of an impromtu Dismeet. It has been a busy but fun week.

We have been visiting my family and friends in Ontario this week. My friend's mom gave her a very nice vintage Bernina machine but she doesn't know how to use it. I did some sewing for them on that machine (shortened the curtains) and it was a lovely machine. We even went to the fabric store to buy materials for outfits for my friends' children. Thank goodness for e-patterns! Here are the outcomes:

A Rapunzel inspired Simply Sweet





A pair of robot Easy Fit pants





I have to say, after I used that machine, I am more interested in getting a vintage machine and restoring it to use!


----------



## code3chica

The picture of your son dancing with Cindy is AWESOME! It's about the cutest thing ever.


----------



## darnheather

goteamwood said:


> We just got back form our trip, of course now we are all battling illness. My husband got the stomach bug the last day we were there, so we had to cancel pirates and pals and then breakfast at Tusker House, and I got it the day after we got back. Thankfully it seems to be a 24 hour thing. Now I have one kid with a horrible cough and another with a fever and general crankiness. Wanted to share our in-action shots.



What a wonderful gorgeous vacation!  You did a fabulous job on everything.


----------



## squirrel

Does anyone know of a free nightgown pattern (sleeved, sized 10 or bigger)?  Need to make warm nighties for my nieces for a Christmas gift.

I've spent some time searching online but can't find anything without elastic which my nieces hate.  I now remember why last year I made them Peasant Nightgowns as the pattern I thought I had was cut down to a small (size7).  I might be able to make it larger for the youngest niece but I don't think I can up it to a 12-14 size.


----------



## DisneyMom5

I don't have any new sewing to post, but I never got around to sharing this pic at Halloween and I thought you'd all in enjoy it.


----------



## sewmess

@goteamwood: Beautiful pictures of everything and everyone.  Sorry you got sick - we had a little sinus issue when we got back home, but that might have just been the change in allergens.  
Hopefully your decision to liquidate and sell that machine will be for the best.  With all the bad memories that the machine probably has attached to it, selling may be a blessing.  Again, my belief is that all things happen for a reason - even if we don't know it at the time.

Flora: lovely work as always.  

Erin: I second Flickr.  I haven't had any issues and they've actually improved a bit with their latest upgrade.

I finally finished a project!!  And when I am not at work, where I should actually be working, I'll post a picture.  It's not Disney related but I did have a great urge to put a hidden Mickey on it somewhere.


----------



## emmamc252

goteamwood said:


> We just got back form our trip, of course now we are all battling illness. My husband got the stomach bug the last day we were there, so we had to cancel pirates and pals and then breakfast at Tusker House, and I got it the day after we got back. Thankfully it seems to be a 24 hour thing. Now I have one kid with a horrible cough and another with a fever and general crankiness. Wanted to share our in-action shots.
> 
> Arrival Day, met Mickey and had dinner at 'Ohana (Mom and Dad shirts were re-used from last year.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2, Breakfast at the Castle and my little guy got his wish, to dance with Cinderella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only photo I got of my outfit that day, for some reason, we never got all 4 of us in the Halloween outfits once the boys changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the boys Halloween outfits. They loved that they glowed in the dark on rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Toy Story day at Hollywood Studios. I got a ton of comments on my Serendipi-D bag, of course.  (Except for one CM in MK who stopped me to tell me he didn't get it.) My husband's shirt was done by Flora (purple ears) since my machine was broken. It says "I am your father" under Zurg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later that evening we went to MNSSHP which was the start of the bad parts of our trip. About 5 minutes after this photo was taken (which btw we were the last family to see Mickey) the kid on the right threw up in the stroller. So by the time we left the MK we were the VERY LAST family out. They had to have a special bus come for us. It was horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But! The highlight day of our trip was definitely Animal Kingdom and these Wilderness Explorer outfits. My husband stayed up until almost 4 a.m. doing laundry from the night before so they could wear them, and it was awesome. The first thing we did was visit Dug and Russell. It was hard to tell who was more excited, Dug and Russell or the boys. They did the Wilderness Explorer activities, which the kids loved and every single CM we encountered was over the moon about the outfits. They even had characters in the parade coming over to them and making the Wilderness Explorer hand gestures. I felt bad for the lithe girl standing next to them at the parade rope since she wasn't getting any of the attention they were. It was adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Epcot we had these shirts I did on my big machine which, after 6 months is finally fixed (I had to drive 5 hours round-trip to a service place in Wisconsin) but it worked. Now that I have pretty much decided to shut down my business and liquidate, so I will be selling the machine in all likelihood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner at Garden Grill the boys had Chip and Dale shirts. They LOVE Chip and Dale, and they had such great character interactions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For their birthday we did 'Ohana breakfast, which was delicious as always, but we had the most underwhelming server ever. She wasn't rude or anything, just blah. And did nothing at all to make their birthday special.
> 
> 
> 
> and their special Birthday dinner, which was a huge hit. (and made up for the underwhelming breakfast) They were ecstatic about meeting the Beast.
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes, one kid ripped a button off before the end of dinner, they were only in these shirts about 2 hours.)
> Our last full day we went to HS in the morning and the boys did the Jedi Training Academy, which they got the show that was just about the very last one we could do and rush over to MK for their pirates league appt.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were nervous, they were holding hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both defeated Darth Vader, which they tell anyone who will listen now. The littler one was too small for the robes so they had to knot them so he didn't trip.
> 
> Maybe on the photo pass I have a picture of me in my Star Wars shirt I made. I don't have a single one in my pictures. And my husband's Star wars bowling shirt ended up way too short. I felt bad since it was like a crop top but he wore it all day like a champ.
> 
> And Pirates league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were supposed to go to the Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise that evening, but by the time Pirates League was done my husband was starting to feel nauseated, so we went to Guest Relations and canceled. Not only did they go above and beyond and cancel least minute, they gave my kids each a Jake and the Neverland Pirates telescope toy because they felt bad. Later that night when I went to the front desk at Kidani to cancel breakfast at Tusker house the next morning, the CM felt so bad about 20 minutes later she knocked on the door of our room with a bag of coloring books, crayons and coffee mugs.
> 
> All in all, more good than bad, but definitely some rough moments in there. Lots of Pixie dust though. I will be updating our photos and reports on my website, if anyone is interested (this, believe it or not is a very scaled down run through... I took almost 2000 photos and have anther 350 or so on photo pass.) goteamwood.com so far I have the first 2 days up there, lots more to do!


Wow!!! Your boys are just gorgeous! I can't believe how many outfits you made and all such different styles etc! Your boys are very lucky!!


----------



## darnheather

squirrel said:


> Does anyone know of a free nightgown pattern (sleeved, sized 10 or bigger)?  Need to make warm nighties for my nieces for a Christmas gift.
> 
> I've spent some time searching online but can't find anything without elastic which my nieces hate.  I now remember why last year I made them Peasant Nightgowns as the pattern I thought I had was cut down to a small (size7).  I might be able to make it larger for the youngest niece but I don't think I can up it to a 12-14 size.



What about a peasant blouse style but leave the elastic out of the sleeves and if they can't tolerate the loose elastic at the neck then you could do a ribbon instead.


----------



## squirrel

darnheather said:


> What about a peasant blouse style but leave the elastic out of the sleeves and if they can't tolerate the loose elastic at the neck then you could do a ribbon instead.



Thanks for that idea.  I managed to upsize the Nightshirt pattern to a 8-10 size for the younger niece.  When I talked to my sister she said the one I made the older niece 2 years ago still fits but it's a bit short.  So I might just do the 8-10 and add a bit more for length and not worry too much about adding more to the shoulders, sides and sleeves. 

I'm glad I was able to upsize it for the younger niece as I have Minnie mouse fabric and I wanted to use the Mickey Mouse buttons on the nightshirt to go with the fabric.

I have started but haven't gotten very far on the Minnie fabric nightshirt.  The oldest niece is getting Cinderella fabric.


----------



## spiritsim

All those outfits were so cute......you are really good at making those shirts!!


----------



## familyabgar

emmamc252 said:


> So here's dds princess themed dress. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, the buttons could definitely be spaced better and not that pleased with the stitching on the waistline, I thought contrasting stitching would look cool but just looks messy but hey this is a very steep learning curve for me!!! This is my second attempt at sewing so don't be too harsh with me!!! Plus dd is only 2.5 so doubtbshe will be that critical!!!
> Just cutting out the pattern pieces for my matching dress!!!! Photos soon...... (I hope)



This is adorable.  I like the style.  Great job!



goteamwood said:


> We just got back form our trip, of course now we are all battling illness. My husband got the stomach bug the last day we were there, so we had to cancel pirates and pals and then breakfast at Tusker House, and I got it the day after we got back. Thankfully it seems to be a 24 hour thing. Now I have one kid with a horrible cough and another with a fever and general crankiness. Wanted to share our in-action shots.
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, more good than bad, but definitely some rough moments in there. Lots of Pixie dust though. I will be updating our photos and reports on my website, if anyone is interested (this, believe it or not is a very scaled down run through... I took almost 2000 photos and have anther 350 or so on photo pass.) goteamwood.com so far I have the first 2 days up there, lots more to do!


 
Great pictures!  Sorry about the sickness.  Everything turned out wonderful.



PurpleEars said:


> Erin - too bad our schedules didn't work out in terms of an impromtu Dismeet. It has been a busy but fun week.
> 
> We have been visiting my family and friends in Ontario this week. My friend's mom gave her a very nice vintage Bernina machine but she doesn't know how to use it. I did some sewing for them on that machine (shortened the curtains) and it was a lovely machine. We even went to the fabric store to buy materials for outfits for my friends' children. Thank goodness for e-patterns! Here are the outcomes:
> 
> A Rapunzel inspired Simply Sweet
> 
> A pair of robot Easy Fit pants
> 
> 
> I have to say, after I used that machine, I am more interested in getting a vintage machine and restoring it to use!


Lovely dress!


----------



## familyabgar

This is my newest project.  I'm making 8 matching shirts for the girl cousins (my cousin's daughters and my DD) to wear at Thanksgiving.  

Here is one for the toddlers (and actually, I re-did/spaced the buttons after I took this picture): 



I have enough fabric that I'm going to make some of the boy cousins necktie applique shirts--3 so far!  Might be another 4 to do.  That's a lot of kiddos at Thanksgiving!

Anyone have a good link to a necktie and/or bowtie applique?


----------



## emmamc252

So here's my finished dress with DDS that I had already posted. This was a really tough project and I think I bit off more than I could chew as a newbie! Interfacing, fitted bodice etc! I didn't help myself however by measuring myself and then deciding I really !UST be bigger than that so making a medium, then after making the fitted bodice realising it was massive!! There's some very strange seems and a lot of as hoc stitching gone on! Should have started again really but hey ho, live and you learn etc.

I was going to repeat these patterns for our minnie mouse outfits but I kind of want something diffetent, having a few days off so will do some pattern searching!


----------



## DisMomJill

emmamc252 said:
			
		

> So here's my finished dress with DDS that I had already posted. This was a really tough project and I think I bit off more than I could chew as a newbie! Interfacing, fitted bodice etc! I didn't help myself however by measuring myself and then deciding I really !UST be bigger than that so making a medium, then after making the fitted bodice realising it was massive!! There's some very strange seems and a lot of as hoc stitching gone on! Should have started again really but hey ho, live and you learn etc.
> 
> I was going to repeat these patterns for our minnie mouse outfits but I kind of want something diffetent, having a few days off so will do some pattern searching! http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/e...oads/IMG_20131112_214916_zps0dc1bf59.jpg.htmlhttp://s1274.photobucket.com/user/e...oads/IMG_20131112_214900_zps769fb40a.jpg.html



Good job! You should look into Scientific Seamstress/Sis Boom patterns. They have several mother/daughter patterns.  And they are very easy to follow.

Edited to add link: http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2013/06/who-likes-to-coordinate.html?m=1


----------



## love to stitch

familyabgar said:


> This is my newest project.  I'm making 8 matching shirts for the girl cousins (my cousin's daughters and my DD) to wear at Thanksgiving.
> 
> Here is one for the toddlers (and actually, I re-did/spaced the buttons after I took this picture):
> 
> 
> 
> I have enough fabric that I'm going to make some of the boy cousins necktie applique shirts--3 so far!  Might be another 4 to do.  That's a lot of kiddos at Thanksgiving!
> 
> Anyone have a good link to a necktie and/or bowtie applique?



Very pretty.


emmamc252 said:


> So here's my finished dress with DDS that I had already posted. This was a really tough project and I think I bit off more than I could chew as a newbie! Interfacing, fitted bodice etc! I didn't help myself however by measuring myself and then deciding I really !UST be bigger than that so making a medium, then after making the fitted bodice realising it was massive!! There's some very strange seems and a lot of as hoc stitching gone on! Should have started again really but hey ho, live and you learn etc.
> 
> I was going to repeat these patterns for our minnie mouse outfits but I kind of want something diffetent, having a few days off so will do some pattern searching!



Those are very pretty.


----------



## nannye

Question for those that use EMBRID are there any you tube videos or tutorials at you would recommend to learn the program? 
Tia


----------



## DMGeurts

I haven't been by in a while...  So - yet again - I am behind.

*Jennifer... * I just wanted to say that I enjoyed following every moment of your trip on FB, your boys are just adorable - and everything you made was fantastic!  I am glad you enjoyed carrying one of my bags - bummer that the CM didn't get it...  LOL  Oh well.  The WE outfits were my favorite - such a unique idea.  Very sorry about you having to liquidate your business, that had to have been a very tough decision for you to make.  Also, very sad that you all got sick on your last day - I am glad that Disney was able to waive fees for you and send some pixie dust for the boys.  Thanks so much for sharing your trip with us.  So, do you have plans to go back?

*Flora....*  Hmmmm...  Interesting that you want to get a vintage machine...  They are lovely to sew with and are great workhorses!  I loved the items you made with it.

Sorry - I don't have time to do individual responses this morning - I am running late.  Everything else posted is wonderful!!!  I hope to take the time over the weekend to catch up here.  

D~


----------



## nannye

Thanks for the photo storage recommendations, I think I will go with flicker!


----------



## PurpleEars

DisneyMom5 said:


> I don't have any new sewing to post, but I never got around to sharing this pic at Halloween and I thought you'd all in enjoy it.



Very cute! I am sure you got lots of comments on your "jack-o-lanterns"



familyabgar said:


> This is my newest project.  I'm making 8 matching shirts for the girl cousins (my cousin's daughters and my DD) to wear at Thanksgiving.
> 
> Here is one for the toddlers (and actually, I re-did/spaced the buttons after I took this picture):
> 
> 
> 
> I have enough fabric that I'm going to make some of the boy cousins necktie applique shirts--3 so far!  Might be another 4 to do.  That's a lot of kiddos at Thanksgiving!
> 
> Anyone have a good link to a necktie and/or bowtie applique?



Great job on the top! I don't have any idea for the applique, but may be someone else has a suggestion?



emmamc252 said:


> So here's my finished dress with DDS that I had already posted. This was a really tough project and I think I bit off more than I could chew as a newbie! Interfacing, fitted bodice etc! I didn't help myself however by measuring myself and then deciding I really !UST be bigger than that so making a medium, then after making the fitted bodice realising it was massive!! There's some very strange seems and a lot of as hoc stitching gone on! Should have started again really but hey ho, live and you learn etc.
> 
> I was going to repeat these patterns for our minnie mouse outfits but I kind of want something diffetent, having a few days off so will do some pattern searching!



Too bad that the bodice is too big as it looks really nice. I hope your next attempt will work out much better!



nannye said:


> Question for those that use EMBRID are there any you tube videos or tutorials at you would recommend to learn the program?
> Tia



I haven't used the software but hopefully someone here can help you out.



DMGeurts said:


> I haven't been by in a while...  So - yet again - I am behind.
> 
> *Flora....*  Hmmmm...  Interesting that you want to get a vintage machine...  They are lovely to sew with and are great workhorses!  I loved the items you made with it.
> 
> D~



Thanks D~. I have to say that machine was lovely to work with. It purrs along very happily. I resurrected my first Brother machine not that long ago (and she is now called Phoenix), so I really don't need another machine. I will just keep an eye out on kijiji and hope to come across a deal!

By the way, it is looking more and more likely that we will be doing an end of August trip next year. We may be able to meet up again!


----------



## babynala

Jennifer - I read your blog the other night and got to follow along for your entire trip.  Thanks for sharing.  Sounds like you guys had a magical time.  I loved seeing everyone in their coordinating outfits.  You really did an amazing job getting everything made.  You really gave your boys a wonderful trip.  Bummer that your DH got sick on the last night.    Yeah for Disney allowing you to cancel your cruise and for the pixie dust.  The boys looked adorable all made up as pirates  but those Beast shirts and the UP outfits were over the top awesome.  

Flora - the dress and shorts you made were very cute.  How nice of you to do some sewing while visiting your friends.  

Squirrel - I see you got some advice on the nightgown - can't wait to see how they come out.  



DisneyMom5 said:


> I don't have any new sewing to post, but I never got around to sharing this pic at Halloween and I thought you'd all in enjoy it.


These look great!



familyabgar said:


> This is my newest project.  I'm making 8 matching shirts for the girl cousins (my cousin's daughters and my DD) to wear at Thanksgiving.
> 
> Here is one for the toddlers (and actually, I re-did/spaced the buttons after I took this picture):
> 
> 
> 
> I have enough fabric that I'm going to make some of the boy cousins necktie applique shirts--3 so far!  Might be another 4 to do.  That's a lot of kiddos at Thanksgiving!
> 
> Anyone have a good link to a necktie and/or bowtie applique?


Those shirts are very pretty.  Try Planet Applique for a tie, she has lots of different designs and they always stitch out nice.  This link might work:  http://www.planetapplique.com/index.php?searchStr=tie&act=viewCat&Submit=



emmamc252 said:


> So here's my finished dress with DDS that I had already posted. This was a really tough project and I think I bit off more than I could chew as a newbie! Interfacing, fitted bodice etc! I didn't help myself however by measuring myself and then deciding I really !UST be bigger than that so making a medium, then after making the fitted bodice realising it was massive!! There's some very strange seems and a lot of as hoc stitching gone on! Should have started again really but hey ho, live and you learn etc.
> 
> I was going to repeat these patterns for our minnie mouse outfits but I kind of want something diffetent, having a few days off so will do some pattern searching!


Wow, that pattern does seem pretty complicated.  Glad you got it finished and it looks very nice.  



nannye said:


> Question for those that use EMBRID are there any you tube videos or tutorials at you would recommend to learn the program?
> Tia


I use this program but barely touch on the full functionality of it.  I have never looked for any videos on how to use it but there is a facebook group for users of the program.



DMGeurts said:


> *Jennifer... *   Very sorry about you having to liquidate your business, that had to have been a very tough decision for you to make.
> D~


Hey Jennifer - I missed this - did you close up your shop?  And why did I just (after reading about your trip on your blog) figure out the name of your business?  And I love that everyone in your family's name starts with "J"


----------



## npierce25

You guys are amazing and such wonder full inspiration!  I am trying to find all the parts to my singer from our most recent move.  My dd7 wants customs for her bday trip in June.  We have one down and a bunch to go. I have to give my mom credit for this one though. This was her halloween costume this year. She was a western saloon girl and will wear it when we go to hoop Dee do! Hopoe you enjoy!


----------



## familyabgar

npierce25 said:


> You guys are amazing and such wonder full inspiration!  I am trying to find all the parts to my singer from our most recent move.  My dd7 wants customs for her bday trip in June.  We have one down and a bunch to go. I have to give my mom credit for this one though. This was her halloween costume this year. She was a western saloon girl and will wear it when we go to hoop Dee do! Hopoe you enjoy!



What a ham!  Love that.  I'm starting to think seriously about what I want to make DD for our May trip, too!  I'm not sure how many customs I want to make.  Or what is reasonable!


----------



## npierce25

familyabgar said:


> What a ham!  Love that.  I'm starting to think seriously about what I want to make DD for our May trip, too!  I'm not sure how many customs I want to make.  Or what is reasonable!



Thanks.  She's a tad bit dramatic. That's why we're at dance 4 nights a week and musical theater school on Saturday


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> By the way, it is looking more and more likely that we will be doing an end of August trip next year. We may be able to meet up again!



Oooh - PM me with your dates when they are firm...  We must plan something if we overlap!  

*NPierce*...  Your dd is adorable and her outfit is fantastic!  

D~


----------



## darnheather

familyabgar said:


> This is my newest project.  I'm making 8 matching shirts for the girl cousins (my cousin's daughters and my DD) to wear at Thanksgiving.
> 
> Here is one for the toddlers (and actually, I re-did/spaced the buttons after I took this picture):
> 
> 
> 
> I have enough fabric that I'm going to make some of the boy cousins necktie applique shirts--3 so far!  Might be another 4 to do.  That's a lot of kiddos at Thanksgiving!
> 
> Anyone have a good link to a necktie and/or bowtie applique?



So cute!  Make sure to get a group photo before the eating begins.


----------



## darnheather

Just realized I didn't take photos of one Disney outfit but this is the last of it other than that. 
They don't know they* HAVE* to wear matching shirts one day.




Terrible picture of Belle's ballgown




Hair clips: The funky horse looking things are supposed to be giraffes. :shakinghead[1]:




Camera case for my little point and shoot




Drawstring backpack which I may or may not end up using. I made it with the plan to use it and give it to Izzy after the trip, but then I remembered my Vera backpack so I may end up using that instead and putting this away for birthday.





Thanksgiving: Really pleased with this outfit. No pattern on the skirt just a yard of fabric cut and sewn together then pleated.


----------



## love to stitch

darnheather said:


> Just realized I didn't take photos of one Disney outfit but this is the last of it other than that.
> They don't know they* HAVE* to wear matching shirts one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible picture of Belle's ballgown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair clips: The funky horse looking things are supposed to be giraffes. :shakinghead[1]:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera case for my little point and shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawstring backpack which I may or may not end up using. I made it with the plan to use it and give it to Izzy after the trip, but then I remembered my Vera backpack so I may end up using that instead and putting this away for birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving: Really pleased with this outfit. No pattern on the skirt just a yard of fabric cut and sewn together then pleated.



Everything looks great, I really like the shirts.


----------



## familyabgar

darnheather said:


> Just realized I didn't take photos of one Disney outfit but this is the last of it other than that.
> They don't know they* HAVE* to wear matching shirts one day.



I especially like the design on these!  All of your things look really nice.  

We will probably take tons of pictures of the kids in their shirts!  We'll probably wait until after lunch (we eat early) to change the kids into them, because we have a Santa coming to visit!


----------



## DreamingofCastles

Hi!  First time poster on this thread but long-time lurker....    I have been trying to decide if I want an embroidery machine and was looking at the Brother SE400, but then D~ posted in her PTR that she was acquiring a PE770 and it got me wondering if I'd regret getting the smaller hoop.  So, if you have an SE400 or similar, do you wish you'd gotten the bigger hoop model?  (The machine I would purchase would be for personal use only not to sell anything.)  Thanks!


----------



## sewmess

darnheather said:


> Just realized I didn't take photos of one Disney outfit but this is the last of it other than that.
> They don't know they* HAVE* to wear matching shirts one day.


These are great designs.  I don't think I've seen ones exactly like this.



darnheather said:


> Thanksgiving: Really pleased with this outfit. No pattern on the skirt just a yard of fabric cut and sewn together then pleated.



Whoo hoo for winging it on the skirt!  It's beautiful


----------



## Robbi

DreamingofCastles said:


> Hi!  First time poster on this thread but long-time lurker....    I have been trying to decide if I want an embroidery machine and was looking at the Brother SE400, but then D~ posted in her PTR that she was acquiring a PE770 and it got me wondering if I'd regret getting the smaller hoop.  So, if you have an SE400 or similar, do you wish you'd gotten the bigger hoop model?  (The machine I would purchase would be for personal use only not to sell anything.)  Thanks!



I'd get a machine with at least a 4x4 and 5x7 hoop. Those are the most popular sizes of designs sold.


----------



## darnheather

Thanks everyone.  I purchased the design for the Mickey and then added the bow from a separate embroidery design.  So excited we'll be leaving tomorrow morning early and staying overnight in Kissimmee.


----------



## scrapbooksellman

Can anyone recommend a purse pattern?
I would like to make a hipster style purse for our disney trip since I can't afford a vera bradley one!
I am a basic sewer.
Any suggestions for a pattern?


----------



## emmamc252

So I couldn't find a pattern I really loved, I wanted something quick and easy but strapless and all the patterns I found were so fitted and just seemed really time consuming which considering we are leaving in 16 days I don't have time for!!!!
So I winged it! I used elastic back to make the dress fit so the elastic does the hard work for me!! I am pretty happy with the way it turned out! Want to do ds a shirt or dungarees and dd a matching dress to this yet so I needed to save some time on mine!!! Oh and matching hairbows!!!





[/URL]

This is the elastic back, not the prettiest but hey I'll be getting our pics taken from the front!!! And I'm more bothered about DDS dress being perfect!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## mrsw94

Hi!  I thought I'd introduce myself, my name is Kristy and I am a Disneyaholic and a very mediocre sewer.  I did get a Silhouette Cameo a year and a half ago and have become obsessed with making custom shirts for my kids for almost every event!  I love my vinyl and heat press!

I have a simple brother machine and am pretty decent with straight lines.  I'm planning on making simple drawstring backbacks for our 2 kids trip in a month!   I found a basic pattern online.  

2 questions...
1.  I saw that in the ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE Donald Duck bag DMGeurts made, she had a waterbottle holder.  I'm trying to figure out if there is a way I might be able to add one to the kids backpacks?  Any ideas?  They are basically carrying them for their autograph books and waterbottles.  DS5 has a hard time keeping any of the cute little backpacks I've bought on, but the string ones seem ok.

2.  What kind of 'string' should I get?  Is the fabric store the best bet or possibly the hardware store?  The pattern says 4 yards of nylon string for each.  

Thanks so much for your help!  I LOVE everyone's designs!  I'm inspired!  I just wish I had more time!  My dream is to have an embroidery machine someday!!


----------



## ABCastillo

mrsw94 said:


> Hi!  I thought I'd introduce myself, my name is Kristy and I am a Disneyaholic and a very mediocre sewer.  I did get a Silhouette Cameo a year and a half ago and have become obsessed with making custom shirts for my kids for almost every event!  I love my vinyl and heat press!
> 
> I have a simple brother machine and am pretty decent with straight lines.  I'm planning on making simple drawstring backbacks for our 2 kids trip in a month!   I found a basic pattern online.
> 
> 2 questions...
> 1.  I saw that in the ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE Donald Duck bag DMGeurts made, she had a waterbottle holder.  I'm trying to figure out if there is a way I might be able to add one to the kids backpacks?  Any ideas?  They are basically carrying them for their autograph books and waterbottles.  DS5 has a hard time keeping any of the cute little backpacks I've bought on, but the string ones seem ok.
> 
> 2.  What kind of 'string' should I get?  Is the fabric store the best bet or possibly the hardware store?  The pattern says 4 yards of nylon string for each.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!  I LOVE everyone's designs!  I'm inspired!  I just wish I had more time!  My dream is to have an embroidery machine someday!!



Welcome!!  

Love the idea of simple backpacks for the little ones at the parks!!  For the "string" you can buy plain cording at most fabric shops.  Its the bit of fabric cord that is used inside of some corded trim for pillow cases and such.  I've seen people use it with good success, comes in lots of sizes and is usually really cheap but only comes in like white or tan.  I've also seen people use fabric twill tape because it comes in lots of colors and sizes.  Might be a couple of different options to look at.  Happy Sewing!!


----------



## babynala

npierce25 said:


> You guys are amazing and such wonder full inspiration!  I am trying to find all the parts to my singer from our most recent move.  My dd7 wants customs for her bday trip in June.  We have one down and a bunch to go. I have to give my mom credit for this one though. This was her halloween costume this year. She was a western saloon girl and will wear it when we go to hoop Dee do! Hopoe you enjoy!


That dress is great and perfect for HDDR!  I love that picture of your DD giving the "kiss".  



darnheather said:


> Just realized I didn't take photos of one Disney outfit but this is the last of it other than that.
> They don't know they* HAVE* to wear matching shirts one day.
> Terrible picture of Belle's ballgown
> 
> Hair clips: The funky horse looking things are supposed to be giraffes. :shakinghead[1]:
> 
> Camera case for my little point and shoot
> 
> Drawstring backpack which I may or may not end up using. I made it with the plan to use it and give it to Izzy after the trip, but then I remembered my Vera backpack so I may end up using that instead and putting this away for birthday.
> 
> Thanksgiving: Really pleased with this outfit. No pattern on the skirt just a yard of fabric cut and sewn together then pleated.
> http://s58.photobucket.com/user/funda62/media/Made By Me/2013/th_028_3456x5184-1.jpg.html



Wow - everything you made is fabulous.  The shirts are really cute and the Belle dress is beautiful.  The backpack with the lace is adorable.  Love the Thanksgiving outfit/skirt.  



DreamingofCastles said:


> Hi!  First time poster on this thread but long-time lurker....    I have been trying to decide if I want an embroidery machine and was looking at the Brother SE400, but then D~ posted in her PTR that she was acquiring a PE770 and it got me wondering if I'd regret getting the smaller hoop.  So, if you have an SE400 or similar, do you wish you'd gotten the bigger hoop model?  (The machine I would purchase would be for personal use only not to sell anything.)  Thanks!


Howdy, I don't have either of those machines but I have heard from folks that say they wish they had gone with the bigger hoop (vs the SE400) and others that do tons with their SE400 and are perfectly happy.  Most people suggest that you get the biggest hoop you can afford.  I'm not sure if the SE400 does both regular sewing and embroidery but it could be a great intro machine if you want to do both.  



scrapbooksellman said:


> Can anyone recommend a purse pattern?
> I would like to make a hipster style purse for our disney trip since I can't afford a vera bradley one!
> I am a basic sewer.
> Any suggestions for a pattern?


Lots of people have used the Two Zip Hipster pattern from Dog Under My desk patterns.  I think there is another hipster pattern on You Can Make This dot com. 



darnheather said:


> So excited we'll be leaving tomorrow morning early and staying overnight in Kissimmee.


Have a GREAT trip!!!



emmamc252 said:


> So I couldn't find a pattern I really loved, I wanted something quick and easy but strapless and all the patterns I found were so fitted and just seemed really time consuming which considering we are leaving in 16 days I don't have time for!!!!
> So I winged it! I used elastic back to make the dress fit so the elastic does the hard work for me!! I am pretty happy with the way it turned out! Want to do ds a shirt or dungarees and dd a matching dress to this yet so I needed to save some time on mine!!! Oh and matching hairbows!!!


That looks awesome, even more impressive that you did it without a pattern.  Can't wait to see your DDs dress and the hairbows.  



mrsw94 said:


> Hi!  I thought I'd introduce myself, my name is Kristy and I am a Disneyaholic and a very mediocre sewer.  I did get a Silhouette Cameo a year and a half ago and have become obsessed with making custom shirts for my kids for almost every event!  I love my vinyl and heat press!
> 
> I have a simple brother machine and am pretty decent with straight lines.  I'm planning on making simple drawstring backbacks for our 2 kids trip in a month!   I found a basic pattern online.
> 
> 2 questions...
> 1.  I saw that in the ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE Donald Duck bag DMGeurts made, she had a waterbottle holder.  I'm trying to figure out if there is a way I might be able to add one to the kids backpacks?  Any ideas?  They are basically carrying them for their autograph books and waterbottles.  DS5 has a hard time keeping any of the cute little backpacks I've bought on, but the string ones seem ok.
> 
> 2.  What kind of 'string' should I get?  Is the fabric store the best bet or possibly the hardware store?  The pattern says 4 yards of nylon string for each.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!  I LOVE everyone's designs!  I'm inspired!  I just wish I had more time!  My dream is to have an embroidery machine someday!!


Welcome!!!  Would love to see some of your t-shirts that you made on your Cameo.  

I see you got some answers about the "string" for the backpacks.  There was someone on here who made these kinds of bags for her kids and she found some thin rope at Lowes that was very reasonable (and colorful)

As for the water bottle holder, I'm not sure if you want the water bottle holder to be attached (like a pocket) to the backpacks or just a separate holder.  This is the tutorial that I have used to make a water bottle holder.  It is a bit tricky to sew the bottom on since it is a circle but since it is not really seen it doesn't have to be perfect.  Just go slow and use lots of pins.  

http://www.pinkchalkstudio.com/blog/2006/07/10/whiplash-challenge-water-bottle-carrier/

You can add the long ribbon or just add a tab to attach the water bottle with a hook to your bag.


----------



## PurpleEars

npierce25 said:


> You guys are amazing and such wonder full inspiration!  I am trying to find all the parts to my singer from our most recent move.  My dd7 wants customs for her bday trip in June.  We have one down and a bunch to go. I have to give my mom credit for this one though. This was her halloween costume this year. She was a western saloon girl and will wear it when we go to hoop Dee do! Hopoe you enjoy!



The dress looks great. She is such a cutie!



darnheather said:


> Just realized I didn't take photos of one Disney outfit but this is the last of it other than that.
> They don't know they* HAVE* to wear matching shirts one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible picture of Belle's ballgown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair clips: The funky horse looking things are supposed to be giraffes. :shakinghead[1]:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera case for my little point and shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawstring backpack which I may or may not end up using. I made it with the plan to use it and give it to Izzy after the trip, but then I remembered my Vera backpack so I may end up using that instead and putting this away for birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving: Really pleased with this outfit. No pattern on the skirt just a yard of fabric cut and sewn together then pleated.



Everything you made look great! You must have been super busy! Have a great trip!



DreamingofCastles said:


> Hi!  First time poster on this thread but long-time lurker....    I have been trying to decide if I want an embroidery machine and was looking at the Brother SE400, but then D~ posted in her PTR that she was acquiring a PE770 and it got me wondering if I'd regret getting the smaller hoop.  So, if you have an SE400 or similar, do you wish you'd gotten the bigger hoop model?  (The machine I would purchase would be for personal use only not to sell anything.)  Thanks!



Welcome! I used the SE270D with a 4x4 hoop size for at least 5 years before I could afford to move to a machine with a larger hoop. It really depends on what you plan to make. I used my 4x4 mostly for patchwork skirts and doing small embroideries on adult sized clothing (DH does not want anything that screams custom). Yes I had hoop envy when that was my own embroidery machine? However, I learn to get by with it. I think the bottom line is be realistic about what you want to do with your machine. Another note is that not all digitizers have designs for 4x4. Some only have 5x7 or larger. You may want to look at the digitizers that you would likely buy from if that is a consideration for you.



scrapbooksellman said:


> Can anyone recommend a purse pattern?
> I would like to make a hipster style purse for our disney trip since I can't afford a vera bradley one!
> I am a basic sewer.
> Any suggestions for a pattern?



I have used Pattern Play Design's Out and About Hip Zipper Bag from ycmt. It was very easy to put together.



emmamc252 said:


> So I couldn't find a pattern I really loved, I wanted something quick and easy but strapless and all the patterns I found were so fitted and just seemed really time consuming which considering we are leaving in 16 days I don't have time for!!!!
> So I winged it! I used elastic back to make the dress fit so the elastic does the hard work for me!! I am pretty happy with the way it turned out! Want to do ds a shirt or dungarees and dd a matching dress to this yet so I needed to save some time on mine!!! Oh and matching hairbows!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> This is the elastic back, not the prettiest but hey I'll be getting our pics taken from the front!!! And I'm more bothered about DDS dress being perfect!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Your dress looks great. We will be there at around the same time so I will keep an eye out for you and your family!



mrsw94 said:


> Hi!  I thought I'd introduce myself, my name is Kristy and I am a Disneyaholic and a very mediocre sewer.  I did get a Silhouette Cameo a year and a half ago and have become obsessed with making custom shirts for my kids for almost every event!  I love my vinyl and heat press!
> 
> I have a simple brother machine and am pretty decent with straight lines.  I'm planning on making simple drawstring backbacks for our 2 kids trip in a month!   I found a basic pattern online.
> 
> 2 questions...
> 1.  I saw that in the ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE Donald Duck bag DMGeurts made, she had a waterbottle holder.  I'm trying to figure out if there is a way I might be able to add one to the kids backpacks?  Any ideas?  They are basically carrying them for their autograph books and waterbottles.  DS5 has a hard time keeping any of the cute little backpacks I've bought on, but the string ones seem ok.
> 
> 2.  What kind of 'string' should I get?  Is the fabric store the best bet or possibly the hardware store?  The pattern says 4 yards of nylon string for each.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!  I LOVE everyone's designs!  I'm inspired!  I just wish I had more time!  My dream is to have an embroidery machine someday!!



Welcome! There was a wonderful tutorial posted here within the last year for drawstring backpack. I believe it was from Cheryl (aboveH2O). She just used plain nylon rope for the string. However, I am sure you can use fun fringes or grosgrain ribbons for the string too.


Sorry I have been hiding lately as I want to get a few more items made for our trip. I just finished a jacket last night which should keep me warm in the evenings. Pictures to come later.


----------



## mrsw94

ABCastillo said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> Love the idea of simple backpacks for the little ones at the parks!!  For the "string" you can buy plain cording at most fabric shops.  Its the bit of fabric cord that is used inside of some corded trim for pillow cases and such.  I've seen people use it with good success, comes in lots of sizes and is usually really cheap but only comes in like white or tan.  I've also seen people use fabric twill tape because it comes in lots of colors and sizes.  Might be a couple of different options to look at.  Happy Sewing!!



Thanks!  I'll check those out!




babynala said:


> Welcome!!!  Would love to see some of your t-shirts that you made on your Cameo.
> 
> I see you got some answers about the "string" for the backpacks.  There was someone on here who made these kinds of bags for her kids and she found some thin rope at Lowes that was very reasonable (and colorful)
> 
> As for the water bottle holder, I'm not sure if you want the water bottle holder to be attached (like a pocket) to the backpacks or just a separate holder.  This is the tutorial that I have used to make a water bottle holder.  It is a bit tricky to sew the bottom on since it is a circle but since it is not really seen it doesn't have to be perfect.  Just go slow and use lots of pins.
> 
> http://www.pinkchalkstudio.com/blog/2006/07/10/whiplash-challenge-water-bottle-carrier/
> 
> You can add the long ribbon or just add a tab to attach the water bottle with a hook to your bag.



Thanks!  That water bottle tutorial is super cute, but scares me a bit!  I'm thinking I might try to put a little pocket inside, or else I just wont worry about it!

Here are a few of the things I've made with my Cameo.  This is a purse I got in Hawaii, but 'Disneyfied"




This is a sweatshirt I did.  The Mickey head is made up of characters. 




This is DD's Agent P shirt


----------



## Iowajes

Can someone recommend a place to get Disney machine embroidery designs in .art format?  (I tried to search the thread but didn't come up with anything.)

I don't have software to convert designs, and would prefer not to do hand applique.  

I'm looking especially for Tinkerbell and the Princesses.


----------



## spacecanada

Wow, I just found this thread after days of searching.  (I'm easily distractible and there are too many fun things on the DISboards&)  You are all so talented and blow me away with all the cool and wonderful things you create!  I am inspired to sew some fun costumes (outfits) for our WDW trip next year.  

For now, back to my regularly scheduled sewing projects& some ballet uniform skirts and bags for the girls in my Brownie unit.


----------



## PurpleEars

Iowajes said:


> Can someone recommend a place to get Disney machine embroidery designs in .art format?  (I tried to search the thread but didn't come up with anything.)
> 
> I don't have software to convert designs, and would prefer not to do hand applique.
> 
> I'm looking especially for Tinkerbell and the Princesses.



Welcome! You may want to contact the sellers who make the design files and see if they can point you to the right direction in terms of a file conversion software to change the files into .art.



spacecanada said:


> Wow, I just found this thread after days of searching.  (I'm easily distractible and there are too many fun things on the DISboards&)  You are all so talented and blow me away with all the cool and wonderful things you create!  I am inspired to sew some fun costumes (outfits) for our WDW trip next year.
> 
> For now, back to my regularly scheduled sewing projects& some ballet uniform skirts and bags for the girls in my Brownie unit.



Welcome. Please show us pictures of your work! This is the nicest group of people around so please feel free to come by and share your trials and triumphs along your sewing journey (as well as life!)


----------



## love to stitch

mrsw94 said:


> Here are a few of the things I've made with my Cameo.  This is a purse I got in Hawaii, but 'Disneyfied"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sweatshirt I did.  The Mickey head is made up of characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DD's Agent P shirt



The purse is very cute and I love the shirts.


----------



## PurpleEars

mrsw94 said:


> Here are a few of the things I've made with my Cameo.  This is a purse I got in Hawaii, but 'Disneyfied"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sweatshirt I did.  The Mickey head is made up of characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DD's Agent P shirt



I am not sure why I missed these earlier. They are great! I really like the Mickey head shirt with the characters! Great job!

Here are some of my recent projects:
A Devon peasant:




A jacket - front:




And the back of the jacket:





Thanks for looking!


----------



## emmamc252

Here are some of my recent projects:
A Devon peasant:




A jacket - front:




And the back of the jacket:





Thanks for looking![/QUOTE]

Wow that jacket is just beautiful!! I had that design in a cross stitch pattern from Disney world but only got about 1/4 way through, was soooo big!!! I'm sure I will do it now day! Your work is so neat and beautiful!!!


----------



## love to stitch

PurpleEars said:


> Here are some of my recent projects:
> A Devon peasant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jacket - front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back of the jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Those are beautiful.


----------



## squirrel

Where do you get your custom tags/labels?

I found a long time ago a few that said Especially made by (my name).  I haven't used them all but was wondering where I might find something similar.  I haven't seen anything like it since in the fabric stores.


----------



## hey_jude

squirrel said:


> Where do you get your custom tags/labels?
> 
> I found a long time ago a few that said Especially made by (my name).  I haven't used them all but was wondering where I might find something similar.  I haven't seen anything like it since in the fabric stores.




I had some made at itsminelabels.com earlier this year. They have a lot of different options to choose from. Also, I just chose the first class shipping option ($3) and they shipped to Canada no problem (and with no duty).  I would definitely order from them again.

Judy


----------



## familyabgar

PurpleEars said:


> I am not sure why I missed these earlier. They are great! I really like the Mickey head shirt with the characters! Great job!
> 
> Here are some of my recent projects:
> A Devon peasant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jacket - front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back of the jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Wow!  Beautiful work.


----------



## code3chica

Here's what I've made so far:






and 






I'm super thrilled with the Prince Charming outfit. It came out exactly how I envisioned. Actually, they both did. For the person who was looking for an infant PC, DS is only 18 lbs. This is a 18 mon (non-preshrunk) Rabbit skins onesie with 9 mon sweat pants from Target.


----------



## Robbi

code3chica said:


> Here's what I've made so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super thrilled with the Prince Charming outfit. It came out exactly how I envisioned. Actually, they both did. For the person who was looking for an infant PC, DS is only 18 lbs. This is a 18 mon (non-preshrunk) Rabbit skins onesie with 9 mon sweat pants from Target.



Your kids are adorable and their outfits are precious! Where did you find the material for your daughter's Cinderella dress?


----------



## code3chica

Lined tube top is from Halo Heaven (as well as headband) & tulle was from Joann's There is ZERO sewing involved in that dress.


----------



## squirrel

hey_jude said:


> I had some made at itsminelabels.com earlier this year. They have a lot of different options to choose from. Also, I just chose the first class shipping option ($3) and they shipped to Canada no problem (and with no duty).  I would definitely order from them again.
> 
> Judy



Did you buy the sew on or the iron on?  The last ones I had were sew on.  Iron on would be easier, but I wonder if they stay on for a long time or do they start to come off?


----------



## Robbi

code3chica said:


> Lined tube top is from Halo Heaven (as well as headband) & tulle was from Joann's There is ZERO sewing involved in that dress.



Thank-you, I'm getting ready to place an order.


----------



## code3chica

Robbi said:


> Thank-you, I'm getting ready to place an order.



I loved everything I got from them. The shipping is just Sloooooow


----------



## hey_jude

squirrel said:


> Did you buy the sew on or the iron on?  The last ones I had were sew on.  Iron on would be easier, but I wonder if they stay on for a long time or do they start to come off?




I chose sew on so I can't comment on how long iron on would stay on but it did seem to me that sew on would be more secure. 

Judy


----------



## familyabgar

luvdumbo said:


> I am trying to make a habit of coming over here more often, so I am sharing my most recently completed project.



I just came across this from this past summer.  Does anyone know what the pattern is for the skirt?


----------



## familyabgar

code3chica said:


> Here's what I've made so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super thrilled with the Prince Charming outfit. It came out exactly how I envisioned. Actually, they both did. For the person who was looking for an infant PC, DS is only 18 lbs. This is a 18 mon (non-preshrunk) Rabbit skins onesie with 9 mon sweat pants from Target.



So cute!  I don't know if I had posted earlier about an infant PC, but I actually do need to make one!  Not until April of 2014, since baby boy isn't even born yet and I want it to fit.    It's hard sometimes not to jump the gun on all these projects!!

----------------------------------

So, I'm officially 6 months out from our trip!  We got all our ADRs, including Terrace Dessert Party, except that we couldn't get our preferred BOG times, and actually, the times/day we did get really throws off our schedule!!  Grrrr.

But, anyway, I want to start planning out DD's outfits so I have a plan of attack for after the holidays.  I can't decide if I want to go the fully custom route or not.


----------



## love to stitch

code3chica said:


> Here's what I've made so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super thrilled with the Prince Charming outfit. It came out exactly how I envisioned. Actually, they both did. For the person who was looking for an infant PC, DS is only 18 lbs. This is a 18 mon (non-preshrunk) Rabbit skins onesie with 9 mon sweat pants from Target.



The outfits are super cute and your little models are adorable.


----------



## spacecanada

familyabgar said:


> I just came across this from this past summer.  Does anyone know what the pattern is for the skirt?



I'm interested too, if anyone has a link or pattern name/number.  So many fun possibilities!


----------



## caralyn817

darnheather said:


> Just realized I didn't take photos of one Disney outfit but this is the last of it other than that.
> They don't know they* HAVE* to wear matching shirts one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible picture of Belle's ballgown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair clips: The funky horse looking things are supposed to be giraffes. :shakinghead[1]:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera case for my little point and shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawstring backpack which I may or may not end up using. I made it with the plan to use it and give it to Izzy after the trip, but then I remembered my Vera backpack so I may end up using that instead and putting this away for birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving: Really pleased with this outfit. No pattern on the skirt just a yard of fabric cut and sewn together then pleated.



Hi, I have a few questions for you or anyone at that matter. I'm new to sewing and I was wondering what kind of machine you use to do the edges around your appliques and also the felties. Currently, I purchase my felties from someone, but if I could make my own that would be awesome. I'm going to attempt my first pillowcase dress. I will post a picture of it on here when it's done. Any advice would be appreciated as I am starting out of this adventure. Thanks and have a good day everyone.


----------



## PurpleEars

code3chica said:


> Here's what I've made so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super thrilled with the Prince Charming outfit. It came out exactly how I envisioned. Actually, they both did. For the person who was looking for an infant PC, DS is only 18 lbs. This is a 18 mon (non-preshrunk) Rabbit skins onesie with 9 mon sweat pants from Target.



You did a great job on both outfits. Your children look like they like the outfits too!



familyabgar said:


> So, I'm officially 6 months out from our trip!  We got all our ADRs, including Terrace Dessert Party, except that we couldn't get our preferred BOG times, and actually, the times/day we did get really throws off our schedule!!  Grrrr.
> 
> But, anyway, I want to start planning out DD's outfits so I have a plan of attack for after the holidays.  I can't decide if I want to go the fully custom route or not.



Congrats on 6 months out from your trip! I can't wait to see what you make for your trip! Please come by and share pictures when you have time!



caralyn817 said:


> Hi, I have a few questions for you or anyone at that matter. I'm new to sewing and I was wondering what kind of machine you use to do the edges around your appliques and also the felties. Currently, I purchase my felties from someone, but if I could make my own that would be awesome. I'm going to attempt my first pillowcase dress. I will post a picture of it on here when it's done. Any advice would be appreciated as I am starting out of this adventure. Thanks and have a good day everyone.



In terms of appliques, you can do the edges as long as your machine does zig zag stitches. Just set the stitch length shorter than usual (so the zig zag will be very close to each other) and maybe stitch width wider. This is what we call a "satin stitch." Some of us use embroidery machines which does that for us. I am not sure about felties as I don't do them. My guess is that most, if not all, are done using embroidery machines.


----------



## GS for life

Hi, in the prior version of this thread, someone posted how to make a drawstring bag back pack.  My 15 yo really wants to do this, but I can't remember what page it was posted on.  We found some great Marvel hero fabric she wants to use. 
Thanks in advance!  Once I remember how to upload to photobucket, I will post the shirt I made her for our August trip, plus her little sister's Merida costume.  That fabric was slippery.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## DMGeurts

I thought I would just come by and lurk to see what everyone has been up to...  I know - I know - bad me...  I just don't have the time to multiquote today...  Everything posted lately is fantastic though - so many great and creative ideas!  



mrsw94 said:


> Hi!  I thought I'd introduce myself, my name is Kristy and I am a Disneyaholic and a very mediocre sewer.  I did get a Silhouette Cameo a year and a half ago and have become obsessed with making custom shirts for my kids for almost every event!  I love my vinyl and heat press!
> 
> I have a simple brother machine and am pretty decent with straight lines.  I'm planning on making simple drawstring backbacks for our 2 kids trip in a month!   I found a basic pattern online.
> 
> 2 questions...
> 1.  I saw that in the ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE Donald Duck bag DMGeurts made, she had a waterbottle holder.  I'm trying to figure out if there is a way I might be able to add one to the kids backpacks?  Any ideas?  They are basically carrying them for their autograph books and waterbottles.  DS5 has a hard time keeping any of the cute little backpacks I've bought on, but the string ones seem ok.
> 
> 2.  What kind of 'string' should I get?  Is the fabric store the best bet or possibly the hardware store?  The pattern says 4 yards of nylon string for each.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!  I LOVE everyone's designs!  I'm inspired!  I just wish I had more time!  My dream is to have an embroidery machine someday!!



I know this is probably too late for you - my apologies, I don't check in as often as I should.

First - thank you.  I am glad you like my Donald bag.  

I am not sure if you are looking for something insulated for the water bottles?  Or if it doesn't matter.  If you are just looking for something simple that's non insulated - a piece of elastic inserted into a side seam should be just enough to keep it upright...  If you want it a bit fancier - you could cover the elastic with fabric?

Otherwise the tutorial that Liz posted is a good one...  Much simpler to do than you might think.

For cord...  I use parachute cord - you can find it all over Etsy, since the paracord bracelets are pretty popular now.  The only issue I have with it is that it really frays on the ends, so you have to melt them to keep them from fraying.  Otherwise - it works great.  Someone else suggested ribbon - which is a great idea, and would be really cute.  

Hope that helps.  

D~


----------



## sunleigh

i absolutely love this thread, just came upon it.  I have made some DIS items in the past, but now trying to find time to sew is down right impossible.  hoping to make some stuff before our trip in januray once I am on break from classes.

lets see if these post






made these for my girls and son and filled them with disney items for our car trip
and this for my son on our first trip to DIS


----------



## sunleigh

and since I am new here I was wondering if there are creators here that sell somewhere, I would love to support fellow DIS'ers by purchasing items from you all   Is there an etsy sellers list or something of the like somewhere?


----------



## livndisney

sunleigh said:


> and since I am new here I was wondering if there are creators here that sell somewhere, I would love to support fellow DIS'ers by purchasing items from you all   Is there an etsy sellers list or something of the like somewhere?



We are not allowed to sell on the Dis. Some posters do list their Etsy shops in their signatures.


----------



## love to stitch

sunleigh said:


> i absolutely love this thread, just came upon it.  I have made some DIS items in the past, but now trying to find time to sew is down right impossible.  hoping to make some stuff before our trip in januray once I am on break from classes.
> 
> lets see if these post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made these for my girls and son and filled them with disney items for our car trip
> and this for my son on our first trip to DIS



Those are very nice.


----------



## aboveH20

GS for life said:


> Hi, in the prior version of this thread, someone posted how to make a drawstring bag back pack.  My 15 yo really wants to do this, but I can't remember what page it was posted on.  We found some great Marvel hero fabric she wants to use.
> Thanks in advance!  Once I remember how to upload to photobucket, I will post the shirt I made her for our August trip, plus her little sister's Merida costume.  That fabric was slippery.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I'm not sure if you're referring to this post.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46905514&postcount=2104

I'll try to find the tutorial I used and post it in a bit.


----------



## GS for life

I think so!  She will be thrilled. I tried to read all the old thread but it was too long!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mrsw94

aboveH20 said:


> I'm not sure if you're referring to this post.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46905514&postcount=2104
> 
> I'll try to find the tutorial I used and post it in a bit.



That's some great information.  If you can find the original tutorial I'd love to see it. Thanks!!


----------



## sunleigh

livndisney said:


> We are not allowed to sell on the Dis. Some posters do list their Etsy shops in their signatures.



thanks for the reply, i will look for links as i read through all this fun!!!


----------



## aboveH20

GS for life said:


> Hi, in the prior version of this thread, someone posted how to make a drawstring bag back pack.  My 15 yo really wants to do this, but I can't remember what page it was posted on.  We found some great Marvel hero fabric she wants to use.
> Thanks in advance!  Once I remember how to upload to photobucket, I will post the shirt I made her for our August trip, plus her little sister's Merida costume.  That fabric was slippery.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards





GS for life said:


> I think so!  She will be thrilled. I tried to read all the old thread but it was too long!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards





mrsw94 said:


> That's some great information.  If you can find the original tutorial I'd love to see it. Thanks!!



I love string backpacks!  So lightweight and out of the way -- and it's surprising how much they hold.

This is the one I took last year.





This fabric came from Hobby Lobby last year.  It screams Disney to me. (The photo doesn't do it justice.)





Yesterday when I got to my sewing quadrant looking for the tutorial I used I found four handwritten pages of directions I had made myself.  I've made so many of the bags that I've tweaked and modified.  If I had more time I'd do a tutorial, but I divide my time between home and my mother's house (she can no longer live alone) so that it's just not possible at this time.

I looked through all of the tutorials I bookmarked (and there were many) but I think this one is the closest to what I've done.

http://mamaurchin.com/pats-tuts-and-how-tos/how-to-sew-a-string-backpack/

Good luck.  They're fun to make and  very practical.

 (I'll be curious to see how the photos come out.  They should be the same size, but they sure don't look that what in preview mode!!!)


----------



## mrsw94

aboveH20 said:


> I love string backpacks!  So lightweight and out of the way -- and it's surprising how much they hold.
> 
> This is the one I took last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fabric came from Hobby Lobby last year.  It screams Disney to me. (The photo doesn't do it justice.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday when I got to my sewing quadrant looking for the tutorial I used I found four handwritten pages of directions I had made myself.  I've made so many of the bags that I've tweaked and modified.  If I had more time I'd do a tutorial, but I divide my time between home and my mother's house (she can no longer live alone) so that it's just not possible at this time.
> 
> I looked through all of the tutorials I bookmarked (and there were many) but I think this one is the closest to what I've done.
> 
> http://mamaurchin.com/pats-tuts-and-how-tos/how-to-sew-a-string-backpack/
> 
> Good luck.  They're fun to make and  very practical.
> 
> (I'll be curious to see how the photos come out.  They should be the same size, but they sure don't look that what in preview mode!!!)



Thanks so much.  I was going to do a simple string one without a pocket, but I love yours!  I'll see if it's something I can master!!

When I clicked on the top picture, it took me to your photobucket pics and I saw some for your cute sanitizer cozy as well.  Do you have directions?  It's so cute!!


----------



## familyabgar

I have 10 of 11 shirts finished for the cousins at Thanksgiving!  3 of them represent my first attempts at applique.  I just cannot figure out satin stitching on the knit.  It looks perfect on my practice square, but even with stabilizer it is just wonky on the tshirt!!  So frustrating.  So I switched to zig zag, which looks just "ok".  And of course I used bobbin filler thread b/c I read that as a "tip" on a pattern I purchased--and it pulled through to the top even with low tension.   So I should have just used the same color bobbin and it would have turned out better.  Live and learn.   Here is one of each of the types of shirts I made:


----------



## babynala

There were a few quotes that I grabbed but I deleted them because others were able to reply to their questions better then me.  



mrsw94 said:


> Thanks!  That water bottle tutorial is super cute, but scares me a bit!  I'm thinking I might try to put a little pocket inside, or else I just wont worry about it!
> 
> Here are a few of the things I've made with my Cameo.  This is a purse I got in Hawaii, but 'Disneyfied"
> This is a sweatshirt I did.  The Mickey head is made up of characters.
> 
> This is DD's Agent P shirt


These are great.  Thanks for sharing.  I LOVE the mickey head with the characters.



spacecanada said:


> Wow, I just found this thread after days of searching.  (I'm easily distractible and there are too many fun things on the DISboards&)  You are all so talented and blow me away with all the cool and wonderful things you create!  I am inspired to sew some fun costumes (outfits) for our WDW trip next year.
> 
> For now, back to my regularly scheduled sewing projects& some ballet uniform skirts and bags for the girls in my Brownie unit.


Welcome!!!!  YIKES, all the Brownie scouts get a a bag??? You are very kind.



PurpleEars said:


> I am not sure why I missed these earlier. They are great! I really like the Mickey head shirt with the characters! Great job!
> 
> Here are some of my recent projects:
> A Devon peasant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jacket - front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


That jacket is amazing.  Just love the style and the applique.  You must be getting excited for your trip.  



code3chica said:


> Here's what I've made so far:
> 
> I'm super thrilled with the Prince Charming outfit. It came out exactly how I envisioned. Actually, they both did. For the person who was looking for an infant PC, DS is only 18 lbs. This is a 18 mon (non-preshrunk) Rabbit skins onesie with 9 mon sweat pants from Target.


Your little ones are so cute.  You did a great job on both outfits.  How fun!



familyabgar said:


> I just came across this from this past summer.  Does anyone know what the pattern is for the skirt?


Not sure what pattern it is but you might want to look at You Can Make This dot com.  When I saw that skirt I thought of the Zoe skirt but it is not the one that you are looking for.  Here is the link for that:
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/zoe-frilled-layer-skirt-sizes-2-8



caralyn817 said:


> Hi, I have a few questions for you or anyone at that matter. I'm new to sewing and I was wondering what kind of machine you use to do the edges around your appliques and also the felties. Currently, I purchase my felties from someone, but if I could make my own that would be awesome. I'm going to attempt my first pillowcase dress. I will post a picture of it on here when it's done. Any advice would be appreciated as I am starting out of this adventure. Thanks and have a good day everyone.


I assume those shirts were done on an embroidery machine (I didn't do them but I don't think those were done by hand since they have the text.  The princess felties here (and most of the felties I have ever seen) are done on an embroidery machine.  Good luck with the pillowcase dress.



GS for life said:


> Hi, in the prior version of this thread, someone posted how to make a drawstring bag back pack.  My 15 yo really wants to do this, but I can't remember what page it was posted on.  We found some great Marvel hero fabric she wants to use.
> Thanks in advance!  Once I remember how to upload to photobucket, I will post the shirt I made her for our August trip, plus her little sister's Merida costume.  That fabric was slippery.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


I see Cheryl responded about the drawstring bags.  



sunleigh said:


> i absolutely love this thread, just came upon it.  I have made some DIS items in the past, but now trying to find time to sew is down right impossible.  hoping to make some stuff before our trip in januray once I am on break from classes.
> 
> lets see if these post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made these for my girls and son and filled them with disney items for our car trip
> and this for my son on our first trip to DIS


Great job.  How fun that it will be your son's first trip! 



familyabgar said:


> I have 10 of 11 shirts finished for the cousins at Thanksgiving!  3 of them represent my first attempts at applique.  I just cannot figure out satin stitching on the knit.  It looks perfect on my practice square, but even with stabilizer it is just wonky on the tshirt!!  So frustrating.  So I switched to zig zag, which looks just "ok".  And of course I used bobbin filler thread b/c I read that as a "tip" on a pattern I purchased--and it pulled through to the top even with low tension.   So I should have just used the same color bobbin and it would have turned out better.  Live and learn.   Here is one of each of the types of shirts I made:


These look really nice.  I love seeing all the different versions.  I am not the best with the hand applique.  I would suggest maybe using more stabilizer and others like to use ball point needles with knit.  

I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## familyabgar

babynala said:


> Not sure what pattern it is but you might want to look at You Can Make This dot com.  When I saw that skirt I thought of the Zoe skirt but it is not the one that you are looking for.  Here is the link for that:
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/zoe-frilled-layer-skirt-sizes-2-8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look really nice.  I love seeing all the different versions.  I am not the best with the hand applique.  I would suggest maybe using more stabilizer and others like to use ball point needles with knit.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving.



Thanks!  I'll go look at that skirt pattern.  Also, the shirts were so cute on everybody and my cousins (the parents) all really liked them.  So I'm a happy camper!


----------



## sunleigh

best advice for a newbie...what do you do that makes your project easier.  I bought my brother machine 2 years ago and still have not touched the embroidery feature due to lack of time, but more b/c i have no flipping idea what i am doing.  My classes will be ending next week so i will have some time, now i need the courage 

i also bought a ped reader( i think that is what it is called) and have not touched that either

i am a craft hoarder...collect everything to make items but never make them...this needs to change!

thanks for any embroidery advice!!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

sunleigh said:


> best advice for a newbie...what do you do that makes your project easier.  I bought my brother machine 2 years ago and still have not touched the embroidery feature due to lack of time, but more b/c i have no flipping idea what i am doing.  My classes will be ending next week so i will have some time, now i need the courage
> 
> i also bought a ped reader( i think that is what it is called) and have not touched that either
> 
> i am a craft hoarder...collect everything to make items but never make them...this needs to change!
> 
> thanks for any embroidery advice!!





Welcome to the craft hoarder club!!  Meetings are daily and at each and every store you stop at!  

The best advice I can tell  you is to just play with the machine :good vibes  I stitched out one of the preloaded designs first and then just went from there!

There are also several online/youtube tutorials you can look at.

Sorry I wasn't much help, but good luck and HAVE FUN!!!

~Jennifer


----------



## familyabgar

Ordered the Brother 1034D Serger today and several patterns through Cyber Monday sales!  I'm starting my customs list for DD and so far will make a Daisy inspired outfit (more Disneybound than anything) and a Rapunzel dress.


----------



## squirrel

Do you need the PED Software when you buy a Brother PE770?

Anything else you need to buy besides thread and stabilizer?


----------



## Dittz

Just a quick thank you to all the gals that suggested the scientific seamstress patterns on Etsy, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU. Using your advice I purchased the Jamie and Marissa dress patterns to make my 2 nieces (8 and 3)matching dresses for their Disney trip in February. This is their Christmas gift. They have both seen and tried on their dresses and LOVE them. I also just made my hubby and myself matching easy fit PJ pants for our annual family picture in front of the Christmas tree (that we all wear PJ's for). Next I am making a easy fit shorts and a bowling shirt for my nephew!  Thanks again for the suggestions. I am really enjoying sewing now. Will post pictures when everything is done!


----------



## squirrel

Here is the nightshirt that I upsized to a 8-10.  I made one in a different fabric for the oldest niece.


----------



## babynala

Hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving.



squirrel said:


> Here is the nightshirt that I upsized to a 8-10.  I made one in a different fabric for the oldest niece.



This came out really nice.  Is that flannel fabric?  It looks so comfy.


----------



## squirrel

Yes that is flannel.


----------



## love to stitch

squirrel said:


> Here is the nightshirt that I upsized to a 8-10.  I made one in a different fabric for the oldest niece.



Very nice nightshirt and it looks very comfy.


----------



## DMGeurts

squirrel said:


> Here is the nightshirt that I upsized to a 8-10.  I made one in a different fabric for the oldest niece.



This looks great!  And warm!  Great job!

Where is everyone?    In my years coming here - I have NEVER found this thread on page 2!  

I hope you all are doing well, and sewing like crazy for the holidays.  

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

sunleigh said:


> best advice for a newbie...what do you do that makes your project easier.  I bought my brother machine 2 years ago and still have not touched the embroidery feature due to lack of time, but more b/c i have no flipping idea what i am doing.  My classes will be ending next week so i will have some time, now i need the courage
> 
> i also bought a ped reader( i think that is what it is called) and have not touched that either
> 
> i am a craft hoarder...collect everything to make items but never make them...this needs to change!
> 
> thanks for any embroidery advice!!



I took a class at our local sewing shop. It was pricey, but well worth it, as I was more comfortable at using my embroidery machine.


----------



## pyrxtc

I was MIA for a few weeks and was shocked to see it barely moved. everyone is too busy sewing to post anything. I know I have been sewing a ton. Ugh !!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Well school is winding up for me so I have had a minute or two to sew and my mother requested a apron for for her Xmas gift. She picked the fabric and ribbon and I finished putting it together tonight. Yay!


----------



## suziedo

I'm so excited!  Got a brother sq9050 for my 26th birthday a few weeks ago and I can't wait to try it out! I have seen so many cute patterns on here that I'd like to try. Are there any organizations or groups that make clothes to donate to gktw or Disney in general. I don't need much for myself but I love to help others'


----------



## ABCastillo

4HppyCamprs said:


> Well school is winding up for me so I have had a minute or two to sew and my mother requested a apron for for her Xmas gift. She picked the fabric and ribbon and I finished putting it together tonight. Yay!



Looks great!


----------



## love to stitch

4HppyCamprs said:


> Well school is winding up for me so I have had a minute or two to sew and my mother requested a apron for for her Xmas gift. She picked the fabric and ribbon and I finished putting it together tonight. Yay!



That is very cute.


----------



## lindsey

4HppyCamprs said:
			
		

> Well school is winding up for me so I have had a minute or two to sew and my mother requested a apron for for her Xmas gift. She picked the fabric and ribbon and I finished putting it together tonight. Yay!



I made curtains for our camper with that material!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

lindsey said:


> I made curtains for our camper with that material!



Oh that is a great idea!! I should Disneyfy (?) our camper!! This material is actually pretty soft which I was surprised about. 



I bought a 15 of feet for my machine so that I could have the walking foot which apparently need in order to sew the minky fabric I bought because it is pretty and yet I have not decided what to make with it yet. My fabric hoarding is a sickness lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## squirrel

I made crayon roll ups for my daycare children except for the one child I had last year (he got a crayon roll up last year).  He's getting this instead.  I'm going to have to make another one for my nephew.





Here is the other nightshirt for the oldest niece.


----------



## ABCastillo

squirrel said:


> I made crayon roll ups for my daycare children except for the one child I had last year (he got a crayon roll up last year).  He's getting this instead.  I'm going to have to make another one for my nephew.  http://s665.photobucket.com/user/rsquirrel/media/IMG_4419.jpg.html  Here is the other nightshirt for the oldest niece.  http://s665.photobucket.com/user/rsquirrel/media/IMG_4421.jpg.html



These are awesome! Love the Cinderella fabric! Where did you find it?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

squirrel said:


> I made crayon roll ups for my daycare children except for the one child I had last year (he got a crayon roll up last year).  He's getting this instead.  I'm going to have to make another one for my nephew.
> 
> http://s665.photobucket.com/user/rsquirrel/media/IMG_4419.jpg.html
> 
> Here is the other nightshirt for the oldest niece.
> 
> http://s665.photobucket.com/user/rsquirrel/media/IMG_4421.jpg.html



Love the car holder and cute night gown. I need to start making some for myself and DD.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Sally

squirrel said:


> Here is the nightshirt that I upsized to a 8-10.  I made one in a different fabric for the oldest niece.



What is the nightshirt pattern?


----------



## familyabgar

ABCastillo said:


> These are awesome! Love the Cinderella fabric! Where did you find it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Ditto!  Love that fabric.


----------



## squirrel

The nightshirt is a Simplicity 9936 that I bought a long time ago.  My mom was teaching me to sew and that is why the pattern was cut down to the smallest size.

The Cinderella fabric was a second hand store find.  I didn't have enough of the Minnie fabric so I was going to go to the fabric store but stopped in at the second hand store first.  It was a flat sheet and the fabric is soft but feels silky.  It's a bit harder to sew with as it's a bit slippery but not as bad as silk or satin.

I like picking up flat sheets that have patterns on them for circle skirts.  I have two more waiting for me to cut.  I made one in the spring/summer for my older niece and she loves it.  I do the simply sweet bodice and add a circle skirt to it.


----------



## Dittz

For those of you that have made bags to use at the parks. Where did you get you pattern/what pettern is it?  I am thinking of making myself some sort of cross body bag for September to hold my kids pressed penny books and autograph books, my iPad mini/iPhone and maybe a water bottle. Looking for suggestions thanks in advance!!


----------



## goteamwood

Dittz said:


> For those of you that have made bags to use at the parks. Where did you get you pattern/what pettern is it?  I am thinking of making myself some sort of cross body bag for September to hold my kids pressed penny books and autograph books, my iPad mini/iPhone and maybe a water bottle. Looking for suggestions thanks in advance!!


I've made the aivilo Charlotte messenger bag which was a great pattern and has 3 sizes. I've also heard good things about the dog under my desk bags but I haven't done those. I ended up caving and buying one of D's serendipi-D bags which I love! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DMGeurts

Thanks for the shout out Jen!



			
				Dittz said:
			
		

> For those of you that have made bags to use at the parks. Where did you get you pattern/what pettern is it?  I am thinking of making myself some sort of cross body bag for September to hold my kids pressed penny books and autograph books, my iPad mini/iPhone and maybe a water bottle. Looking for suggestions thanks in advance!!



Well I have drafted all of my own patterns, but I know dog under the desk has a very similar pattern to my UPB, and its received great reviews. I know many who have made it for a park bag and love it, so I would second Jen's recommendation even though I have never made it myself. Good luck!

D~


----------



## nowellsl

One thing I discovered is that while the two zip hipster from Dog Under my desk is nice, it is smaller than a D~ bag.  It is however perfect for carrying an IPad!!


----------



## Dittz

goteamwood said:


> I've made the aivilo Charlotte messenger bag which was a great pattern and has 3 sizes. I've also heard good things about the dog under my desk bags but I haven't done those. I ended up caving and buying one of D's serendipi-D bags which I love!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





DMGeurts said:


> Thanks for the shout out Jen!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have drafted all of my own patterns, but I know dog under the desk has a very similar pattern to my UPB, and its received great reviews. I know many who have made it for a park bag and love it, so I would second Jen's recommendation even though I have never made it myself. Good luck!
> 
> D~





nowellsl said:


> One thing I discovered is that while the two zip hipster from Dog Under my desk is nice, it is smaller than a D~ bag.  It is however perfect for carrying an IPad!!





Thank you all for the suggestions.  I am going to look into the dog under my desk one, however in the meantime DMGeurts Do you still have availability in your schedule to make bags?  I am travelling to Disney at the end of September.  I have just found your Facebook page and your bags are gorgeous! I realize that if I do place an order with you that it is through facebook...


----------



## DMGeurts

Dittz said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions.  I am going to look into the dog under my desk one, however in the meantime DMGeurts Do you still have availability in your schedule to make bags?  I am travelling to Disney at the end of September.  I have just found your Facebook page and your bags are gorgeous! I realize that if I do place an order with you that it is through facebook...



Thank you for asking.  I will send you a message.  

D~


----------



## familyabgar

squirrel said:


> The nightshirt is a Simplicity 9936 that I bought a long time ago.  My mom was teaching me to sew and that is why the pattern was cut down to the smallest size.
> 
> The Cinderella fabric was a second hand store find.  I didn't have enough of the Minnie fabric so I was going to go to the fabric store but stopped in at the second hand store first.  It was a flat sheet and the fabric is soft but feels silky.  It's a bit harder to sew with as it's a bit slippery but not as bad as silk or satin.
> 
> I like picking up flat sheets that have patterns on them for circle skirts.  I have two more waiting for me to cut.  I made one in the spring/summer for my older niece and she loves it.  I do the simply sweet bodice and add a circle skirt to it.



Great tip on the sheets and for the simply sweet modification!


----------



## MrsDrewsky

I mostly lurk this thread, but you all are so inspiring. 

We're leaving for the world on Saturday, and I wanted to make a little outfit for my little guy to represent my husband's favorite character:






This was my first attempt at applique on my sewing machine. It is a little rough around the edges, but I think it will work.


----------



## Marsone1

Hi,
My family will be going to disney world for my son's Make a wish trip and 7th birthday on February 14 to 3/1/14. My son Jaevhyn has ALL (Acute lymphoblastic leukemia). He was diagnosed in May 2011 and still currently doing his treatment.  I would like to purchase matching outfit for our whole family and also a special birthday shirt that Jaevhyn can wear on his birthday. Please let me know if any of you sew or design shirts that I can purchase. Please pm if u are selling. I would really appreciate it.  I just want to give my son the best experience he will have as he has been through so much already. Thank you in advance.


----------



## lovin'DVC

I have been lurking these threads for awhile now, and hopefully in the next couple of months I'll have some pictures to post.  I bought a sewing machine 12 years ago, when my girls were 4 and 2, and my twin boys were born (because I became a SAHM then due to the high cost of daycare for 4 children, and what else was I going to do in all my newfound spare time, hahaha).  I made a quilt top, and my husband took over sewing as the reality of life with twins kicked me in the head.   The machine was a budget saver for home dec projects in our new house, at least.  The machine has mostly been unused since then, except for a year when my daughter Maddie was making quilts for Project Linus for her Girl Scout Bronze award.  

Now Maddie is 16, and we both want to get back into sewing.  We recently bought a serger, and are anxiously awaiting our new owners' class so that we can learn how to use it.  Maddie is interested in making costumes, hats, and bags, and possibly some clothing for herself.  She loves all things Disney, and plans on applying to the College program as soon as she's eligible, and eventually working at Disney full-time. 

I'm interested in constructing some fun and warm things for myself and for eventual sale.  We live in upstate NY, and it's too cold for my taste from November-April.  I also am endlessly frustrated finding handbags that I like, so I also want to make my perfect bag.  I hope to eventually make some money to fund an occasional family trip to Disney.  I also love the idea of making handmade gifts.  

Maddie and I both are excited to eventually make things for the Big Give - volunteering and giving back are important to us, and this looks like a great outlet for us.  My boys are interested in learning to sew, too, and they also love donating their time and money for good causes. 

I look forward to getting to know all of you and sharing ideas. It's so nice to find a community of Disney lovers that sew!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

MrsDrewsky said:


> I mostly lurk this thread, but you all are so inspiring.  We're leaving for the world on Saturday, and I wanted to make a little outfit for my little guy to represent my husband's favorite character:  This was my first attempt at applique on my sewing machine. It is a little rough around the edges, but I think it will work.


  OMG adorable!!! I have to come up with our Feb trip onesies for the twins -- what a great idea!!!


----------



## familyabgar

MrsDrewsky said:


> I mostly lurk this thread, but you all are so inspiring.
> 
> We're leaving for the world on Saturday, and I wanted to make a little outfit for my little guy to represent my husband's favorite character:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt at applique on my sewing machine. It is a little rough around the edges, but I think it will work.



So so cute!  I think it looks great in the photo.


----------



## goteamwood

MrsDrewsky said:


> I mostly lurk this thread, but you all are so inspiring.
> 
> We're leaving for the world on Saturday, and I wanted to make a little outfit for my little guy to represent my husband's favorite character:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt at applique on my sewing machine. It is a little rough around the edges, but I think it will work.


Looks adorable and just like donald with no pants! Perfect. 




twinsouvenirs said:


> OMG adorable!!! I have to come up with our Feb trip onesies for the twins -- what a great idea!!!



How about black onesies and red shorts with white buttons? (or polkadot skirts if your twins are the girl or B/G variety. )
I have twin boys who just turned 4, I made outfits for every day of our two trips this year and last. It made their experience so great, they got tons of attention and comments. And they look adorable in the photos, of course!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

MrsDrewsky said:


> I mostly lurk this thread, but you all are so inspiring.
> 
> We're leaving for the world on Saturday, and I wanted to make a little outfit for my little guy to represent my husband's favorite character:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt at applique on my sewing machine. It is a little rough around the edges, but I think it will work.



I cannot believe how cute this is!!!!  

Now he needs one for each of the characters!!!  This is just awesome!

~Jennifer


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Hi! Congrats on getting your trip, though I wish it weren't under stuch circumstances. Lot of people on this board have links in at the bottom of their posts that will take you to their shop on Etsy or other sites. 

I hope you have a wonderful trip. 



Marsone1 said:


> Hi,
> My family will be going to disney world for my son's Make a wish trip and 7th birthday on February 14 to 3/1/14. My son Jaevhyn has ALL (Acute lymphoblastic leukemia). He was diagnosed in May 2011 and still currently doing his treatment.  I would like to purchase matching outfit for our whole family and also a special birthday shirt that Jaevhyn can wear on his birthday. Please let me know if any of you sew or design shirts that I can purchase. Please pm if u are selling. I would really appreciate it.  I just want to give my son the best experience he will have as he has been through so much already. Thank you in advance.


----------



## livndisney

Marsone1 said:


> Hi,
> My family will be going to disney world for my son's Make a wish trip and 7th birthday on February 14 to 3/1/14. My son Jaevhyn has ALL (Acute lymphoblastic leukemia). He was diagnosed in May 2011 and still currently doing his treatment.  I would like to purchase matching outfit for our whole family and also a special birthday shirt that Jaevhyn can wear on his birthday. Please let me know if any of you sew or design shirts that I can purchase. Please pm if u are selling. I would really appreciate it.  I just want to give my son the best experience he will have as he has been through so much already. Thank you in advance.



There is no selling allowed on the Dis. Some of the posters have the names of their Etsy shops in their signature. Or you could look at the designer thread and ask someone to make you a custom design you can iron on.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

MrsDrewsky said:


> I mostly lurk this thread, but you all are so inspiring.
> 
> We're leaving for the world on Saturday, and I wanted to make a little outfit for my little guy to represent my husband's favorite character:
> 
> This was my first attempt at applique on my sewing machine. It is a little rough around the edges, but I think it will work.



This is such a great idea and your little guy is adorable!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

lovin'DVC said:


> I have been lurking these threads for awhile now, and hopefully in the next couple of months I'll have some pictures to post.  I bought a sewing machine 12 years ago, when my girls were 4 and 2, and my twin boys were born (because I became a SAHM then due to the high cost of daycare for 4 children, and what else was I going to do in all my newfound spare time, hahaha).  I made a quilt top, and my husband took over sewing as the reality of life with twins kicked me in the head.   The machine was a budget saver for home dec projects in our new house, at least.  The machine has mostly been unused since then, except for a year when my daughter Maddie was making quilts for Project Linus for her Girl Scout Bronze award.
> 
> Now Maddie is 16, and we both want to get back into sewing.  We recently bought a serger, and are anxiously awaiting our new owners' class so that we can learn how to use it.  Maddie is interested in making costumes, hats, and bags, and possibly some clothing for herself.  She loves all things Disney, and plans on applying to the College program as soon as she's eligible, and eventually working at Disney full-time.
> 
> I'm interested in constructing some fun and warm things for myself and for eventual sale.  We live in upstate NY, and it's too cold for my taste from November-April.  I also am endlessly frustrated finding handbags that I like, so I also want to make my perfect bag.  I hope to eventually make some money to fund an occasional family trip to Disney.  I also love the idea of making handmade gifts.
> 
> Maddie and I both are excited to eventually make things for the Big Give - volunteering and giving back are important to us, and this looks like a great outlet for us.  My boys are interested in learning to sew, too, and they also love donating their time and money for good causes.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know all of you and sharing ideas. It's so nice to find a community of Disney lovers that sew!



Welcome!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Marsone1

livndisney said:
			
		

> There is no selling allowed on the Dis. Some of the posters have the names of their Etsy shops in their signature. Or you could look at the designer thread and ask someone to make you a custom design you can iron on.



Thanks Ill look at posters for their etsy shop or ill try to do the tie die myself since I saw some great ideas on this thread.


----------



## Yoshiandi

Everything looks amazing ladies!!! SO busy with the holidays I managed to get a few things done:







Did the two shirts for a brother and sister who went on their first cruise  











The dress is for a friends daughter  I can't wait to see her in it!! 


Now to start some outfits for our next trip!!


----------



## Marsone1

Saw all the nice design that everyone here created. I wish I could sew so that I custom make outfits for my whole family. I saw dome disney iron on appliques on ebay. Are those easy to use? Im thinking of buying a few of those and the iron on transfer with the disney design.


----------



## livndisney

Marsone1 said:


> Saw all the nice design that everyone here created. I wish I could sew so that I custom make outfits for my whole family. I saw dome disney iron on appliques on ebay. Are those easy to use? Im thinking of buying a few of those and the iron on transfer with the disney design.



There are some ladies on here that sell the appliques thru their Etsy shops.


----------



## Marsone1

Thanks I'll go look and purchase it from them.


----------



## MrsDrewsky

twinsouvenirs said:


> OMG adorable!!! I have to come up with our Feb trip onesies for the twins -- what a great idea!!!


Thank you. I agree with the PP who said a Mickey one would be cute. 


familyabgar said:


> So so cute!  I think it looks great in the photo.


Thank you. 



goteamwood said:


> Looks adorable and just like donald with no pants! Perfect.


Thanks. We have some white baby legs to complete the outfit, and to keep the no pants look. 


DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I cannot believe how cute this is!!!!
> 
> Now he needs one for each of the characters!!!  This is just awesome!
> 
> ~Jennifer


Thanks. If only we didn't leave on Saturday! 



4HppyCamprs said:


> This is such a great idea and your little guy is adorable!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thank you. He's a good little model.


----------



## Sally

My daughter came home for Christmas and brought a doll she had found at a yard sale.  She asked me if I could make her a new dress, as the one she is in has ripped and repairing is not an option (dry rotted dress, poor almost naked  doll ). 
The doll is a 16 inch doll and with the tiny forearms in porcelain and from the knee down in porcelain with a stuffed body.  I can not find a pattern for dresses for her, but I have found patterns for Barbies and American Girl dolls..if any one knows of site that has patterns that might work I would appreciate it.
I can either scale down AG or scale up Barbie patterns, but hoping for actual patterns.  I did take all her measurements to make any option work out a bit easier. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## angelbaby129

Does anyone know where I might find designs for Despicable Me? I found some filled in designs, but I'd rather have applique. Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

angelbaby129 said:


> Does anyone know where I might find designs for Despicable Me? I found some filled in designs, but I'd rather have applique. Thanks!



froufroubyheathersue has some.


----------



## familyabgar

Just bought some Riley Blake lavender dot fabric on sale for a Daisy-inspired top for our May trip.  It's the Sweetheart dress by Very Shannon, but I'm going to shorten the dress into a hip length top and make white knit ruffle shorts.  Hopefully I'll have some stuff to share in the next few makes as I make progress toward DD's customs.


----------



## strmtroopr96

lovin'DVC said:


> I have been lurking these threads for awhile now, and hopefully in the next couple of months I'll have some pictures to post.  I bought a sewing machine 12 years ago, when my girls were 4 and 2, and my twin boys were born (because I became a SAHM then due to the high cost of daycare for 4 children, and what else was I going to do in all my newfound spare time, hahaha).  I made a quilt top, and my husband took over sewing as the reality of life with twins kicked me in the head.   The machine was a budget saver for home dec projects in our new house, at least.  The machine has mostly been unused since then, except for a year when my daughter Maddie was making quilts for Project Linus for her Girl Scout Bronze award.
> 
> Now Maddie is 16, and we both want to get back into sewing.  We recently bought a serger, and are anxiously awaiting our new owners' class so that we can learn how to use it.  Maddie is interested in making costumes, hats, and bags, and possibly some clothing for herself.  She loves all things Disney, and plans on applying to the College program as soon as she's eligible, and eventually working at Disney full-time.
> 
> I'm interested in constructing some fun and warm things for myself and for eventual sale.  We live in upstate NY, and it's too cold for my taste from November-April.  I also am endlessly frustrated finding handbags that I like, so I also want to make my perfect bag.  I hope to eventually make some money to fund an occasional family trip to Disney.  I also love the idea of making handmade gifts.
> 
> Maddie and I both are excited to eventually make things for the Big Give - volunteering and giving back are important to us, and this looks like a great outlet for us.  My boys are interested in learning to sew, too, and they also love donating their time and money for good causes.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know all of you and sharing ideas. It's so nice to find a community of Disney lovers that sew!




I am just a lurker on this thread who is sooo not creative enough but loves looking at what everyone here can create since I am obsessed with dressing my youngest in Disney customs for all of our trips but I saw that you were from New Hartford and just wanted to say Hello! We are in right in Ilion but I don't usually spot too many Diser's from the area on here.


----------



## Imagineer2Be

So it looks like I will finally be getting my PE-770. For those that have this machine, what software do you recommend?  Any helpful hints/ tricks are also appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RMAMom

Imagineer2Be said:


> So it looks like I will finally be getting my PE-770. For those that have this machine, what software do you recommend?  Any helpful hints/ tricks are also appreciated. Thanks!



Sew What Pro is great with the PE770. They have a 30 day trial and the program is around $65.00


----------



## CraftyMommy

I started sewing a few years ago and now I want to get into the world of embroidery. Before I go to the sewing machine dealer and fall in love with a top of the line machine that has more bells and whistles than I will use I want to do some research and make a realistic list of requirements.

Do you have any suggestions on a good quality embroidery machine?  And my most important question, what size embroidery hoop is typically needed to do WDW t-shirts, dresses, and skirts?  Like, the t-shirts that have a Mickey head on it, or the skirts that have the characters embroidered on them.  I know they would require a hoop larger than a 4x4.  Would I be limited with a 5x7 or should I look for a machine does larger?  What size embroidery field would I need to be able to do the majority of the designs that are out there?

TIA!


----------



## Robbi

CraftyMommy said:


> I started sewing a few years ago and now I want to get into the world of embroidery. Before I go to the sewing machine dealer and fall in love with a top of the line machine that has more bells and whistles than I will use I want to do some research and make a realistic list of requirements.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions on a good quality embroidery machine?  And my most important question, what size embroidery hoop is typically needed to do WDW t-shirts, dresses, and skirts?  Like, the t-shirts that have a Mickey head on it, or the skirts that have the characters embroidered on them.  I know they would require a hoop larger than a 4x4.  Would I be limited with a 5x7 or should I look for a machine does larger?  What size embroidery field would I need to be able to do the majority of the designs that are out there?
> 
> TIA!



Hi, I started out with the basic Brother Disney embroidery machine. It only had a 4x4 frame. I quickly realized that I needed a larger embroidery frame. I ended up with a Brother Quattro which was the top of the line embroidery/ sewing machine. I have loved it! It both sews and embroiders beautifully plus it is the most user friendly combo machine I've owned. I had a Janome, Bernina, and Husqvarna Viking. They were ok but nowhere near as easy to use.


----------



## squirrel

Here is something I made for my niece.  It's for school they have a relaxed uniform.  Beige pants and skirts and a navy shirt.  They have to show the school name and mascot on the shirt which makes it almost impossible for the girls to wear dresses.  I managed to figure out a way for it to show and still be a dress.  My niece asked for me not to put on Mickey buttons, but I did since I don't have any other beige buttons.


----------



## Amandas4

OOHH! I just found this thread and even though I'm buried in school work and house work, I have spent a great deal of time looking at all the amazing things you all have made. I'm especially impressed with the awesome appliqués they look so intricate and time consuming.
Can I join the club?!
Here are some things I've made:








Minnie outfits the girls wore to Disney on Ice.




Corduroy Tinkerbell jumper.




Rapunzel Dress




Another Rapunzel dress. I made this one for her friend out of the scrapes from the first dress. I may have over estimated my fabric needs for that first dress.
We are going to WDW in less than two months and I have a few things I want to make. With my school load I'm not sure they'll get done.


----------



## Meshell2002

Amandas4 said:


> OOHH! I just found this thread and even though I'm buried in school work and house work, I have spent a great deal of time looking at all the amazing things you all have made. I'm especially impressed with the awesome appliqués they look so intricate and time consuming.
> Can I join the club?!
> Here are some things I've made:
> Corduroy Tinkerbell jumper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Rapunzel dress. I made this one for her friend out of the scrapes from the first dress. I may have over estimated my fabric needs for that first dress.
> We are going to WDW in less than two months and I have a few things I want to make. With my school load I'm not sure they'll get done.



Very Nice work!

I have not been on here much since our trip in October because after 3 years of being a SAHM due to DH being laid off I have started back to work full time.  So with 3 kids (7,5, &1) and working full time I havn't had much computer time.  I'm off today due to the southern snow storm.

I just finished some non Disney sewing, and hope to go ahead and start on spring/ summer soon, since most of the time I only sew about once a week.

I do lurk here some to see what everyone is up to!

We are wishing for a 2015 or 2016 trip if my job works out for the long term.


----------



## kstgelais4

Hello All! I haven't been over to this thread in a long while, But this thread is the one that got me back into sewing over 6 years ago! 
I'm loving looking at all of your creations 

Here are some of my most recent Disney creations! 

















Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## babynala

I too haven't been over here much lately either and I haven't been doing much sewing but we are "snowed in" and I'm not feeling well so it is a great chance to catch up over here....



Amandas4 said:


> OOHH! I just found this thread and even though I'm buried in school work and house work, I have spent a great deal of time looking at all the amazing things you all have made. I'm especially impressed with the awesome appliqués they look so intricate and time consuming.
> Can I join the club?!
> Here are some things I've made:
> Another Rapunzel dress. I made this one for her friend out of the scrapes from the first dress. I may have over estimated my fabric needs for that first dress.
> We are going to WDW in less than two months and I have a few things I want to make. With my school load I'm not sure they'll get done.


Welcome!  The Minnie outfits are adorable, I really like the layered skirt.  Those Rapunzel dresses look beautiful.  Kind of nice that you were able to make 2 dresses and hopefully used up most of your scraps.  It seems I always over buy fabric - unless I make a mistake and need more, then I didn't buy enough.  



kstgelais4 said:


> Hello All! I haven't been over to this thread in a long while, But this thread is the one that got me back into sewing over 6 years ago!
> I'm loving looking at all of your creations
> 
> Here are some of my most recent Disney creations!
> Thanks for letting me share!


So many beautiful dresses.  I really love that Little Mermaid dress.


----------



## Dittz

Okay gals need a little help.

I am Canadian and  live near Niagara Falls, so getting to both Buffalo NY or Niagara Falls NY is pretty easy.  Where is the best place in the USA to purchase fabric.  The local fabric store doesn't  have any fun Disney material (which I would LOVE to get my hands on - Mickey, Princess, Marvel). Also would live to find some dance related material to make a shoe bag for my daughters tap and ballet shoes (she just started this year).  

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Yoshiandi

Dittz said:


> Okay gals need a little help.
> 
> I am Canadian and  live near Niagara Falls, so getting to both Buffalo NY or Niagara Falls NY is pretty easy.  Where is the best place in the USA to purchase fabric.  The local fabric store doesn't  have any fun Disney material (which I would LOVE to get my hands on - Mickey, Princess, Marvel). Also would live to find some dance related material to make a shoe bag for my daughters tap and ballet shoes (she just started this year).
> 
> Thanks for the tips.





HEY Neighbor!! 
There is both a Joann's and Hobby Lobby on Military Rd in Niagara Falls. Both have Disney material, but Joann's has a better selection; Hobby Lobby is good for the basic colors and they always have their material on sale for 30% or even 40% notions like thread and needles if you have the coupon off their app. 

There is both a Joann's ETC and a Michaels on Niagara Falls Blvd just farther out of Niagara Falls heading towards Amherst.  I usually don't have to go out that far to find some really pretty material   

Happy Shopping!


----------



## MamaHoldYou

Hi everyone! I've been lurking these boards forever but just joined recently since we are FINALLY planning our first family trip! 
I can't wait to start working on the girls outfits!!  

Question:  Are the over the top, super embroidered outfits still popular?  Its been a while since I've paid attention to what is "in".


----------



## kstgelais4

MamaHoldYou said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking these boards forever but just joined recently since we are FINALLY planning our first family trip!
> I can't wait to start working on the girls outfits!!
> 
> Question:  Are the over the top, super embroidered outfits still popular?  Its been a while since I've paid attention to what is "in".



Yes! Definitely! A lot of the custom boutique community has moved over to facebook, and you can see what's "in" over there.


----------



## MamaHoldYou

kstgelais4 said:


> Yes! Definitely! A lot of the custom boutique community has moved over to facebook, and you can see what's "in" over there.



yay! I will check it out


----------



## RMAMom

kstgelais4 said:


> Yes! Definitely! A lot of the custom boutique community has moved over to facebook, and you can see what's "in" over there.



Is there an actual FB page we should be looking for?


----------



## kstgelais4

Not really. All the designers who used to sell on eBay have moved over there, as have most customers. If you type "Custom Boutique" in the search box, lots of groups will come up. Most designers also have business pages there now too. You can even search "custom boutique Disney" and see what comes up!


----------



## RMAMom

kstgelais4 said:


> Not really. All the designers who used to sell on eBay have moved over there, as have most customers. If you type "Custom Boutique" in the search box, lots of groups will come up. Most designers also have business pages there now too. You can even search "custom boutique Disney" and see what comes up!



Thank you, I was hoping you were going to tell me about a Disboutique page for us to share and chat.


----------



## familyabgar

I just wanted to pop in and share the fabrics I picked up for DD's Rapunzel inspired dress.  I'm making Create Kids Couture Cassidy Corset Cover Dress and Marissa Peasant Dress.  The paisley will be the corset bodice and straps as well as Marissa sleeves and ruffle.  The dark purple sparkle is the cover dress skirt and corset tie, the light purple swirl is the Marissa bodice and skirt.


----------



## sewmess

familyabgar said:


> I just wanted to pop in and share the fabrics I picked up for DD's Rapunzel inspired dress.  I'm making Create Kids Couture Cassidy Corset Cover Dress and Marissa Peasant Dress.  The paisley will be the corset bodice and straps as well as Marissa sleeves and ruffle.  The dark purple sparkle is the cover dress skirt and corset tie, the light purple swirl is the Marissa bodice and skirt.



I was just over on a crafting site and I was seriously looking here for the thumbs up button for this.  

Those fabrics ARE Rapunzel.


----------



## ljcrochet

I can't get over how talented you ladies are.
So far the only thing i have used my sewing machine is to sew girl scout patches on my dd.   vest. In December when I thought we were driving down to disney, i bought fabric to make my girls PJ pants with matching seat belt pillows.  I ran out of time, and we did not drive.  
I'm going to try and make the pj pants this week.  I lost the original pattern I was going to follow.  
I think now i'm going to make these basic fleece pants .  
I'm just going to have to remeasure my girls, and extend the length.  
Any think I should now before I get started?


----------



## familyabgar

sewmess said:


> I was just over on a crafting site and I was seriously looking here for the thumbs up button for this.
> 
> Those fabrics ARE Rapunzel.



Aw, thanks, I'm glad you think so!  This morning when I went to get DD out of her crib she said, "you made my Cinderella dress downstairs.  And my Belle dress. Now you need to make Rapunzel dress."  haha!


----------



## TarzansKat

Hi, everyone!  I haven't been on in a long time, but I KNEW this was the place to come for advice.

I need a new sewing machine and I'm looking for your recommendations.  I inherited my mother's old machine and it is lovely, but a lower level machine, and I am basically running it into the ground.  It keeps having bobbin tension issues related to timing and I'm tired of spending the money to fix it when I could be putting my money towards something that works better for me.

It's hard for me to let go of it, because it was my mother's and she passed a few years ago.  Actually, inheriting her machine is what got me sewing!

Basically I make everything.  Bags, slipcovers, dresses, but it is not these things that are issues, I believe it's my quilting.  And I do a lot of quilting now.

So please...let me know what you love...I know that price ranges can vary greatly and I don't know how high I'm comfortable going but I'd really like to hear about it all, regardless of how high or low it is.

I currently have a Brother, so am familiar with that but am open.

And thank you SO much in advance.


----------



## MandiC

Boy this thread could give me too many ideas!!  I love seeing everyone's creations  

I got my first sewing machine in 2007, I bought it originally to sew cloth diapers and taught myself to sew. I am not too shabby on sewing cloth diapers but I'm still perfecting clothing items for myself and my kids. To top it off with 4 young kids I don't get too much sewing time, so far the only 'Disney' item I have sewn is my version of a Sofia the First dress for my daughter for Halloween. Didn't really look like Sofia the first but my daughter loved it   I have peasant dress patterns in adult and child sizes plus a few girls dresses for my daughters from FooFooThreads on etsy...hoping to really get working on some dresses for us for this summer in the next few weeks and maybe find a few boy things too since my two youngest are boys (2 and 4). A little sad I didn't get more time to sew before our Disney trip (Christmas prep turned into Disney prep and I just didn't have time), but we will be going again so...next trip!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

TarzansKat said:


> Hi, everyone!  I haven't been on in a long time, but I KNEW this was the place to come for advice.
> 
> I need a new sewing machine and I'm looking for your recommendations.  I inherited my mother's old machine and it is lovely, but a lower level machine, and I am basically running it into the ground.  It keeps having bobbin tension issues related to timing and I'm tired of spending the money to fix it when I could be putting my money towards something that works better for me.
> 
> It's hard for me to let go of it, because it was my mother's and she passed a few years ago.  Actually, inheriting her machine is what got me sewing!
> 
> Basically I make everything.  Bags, slipcovers, dresses, but it is not these things that are issues, I believe it's my quilting.  And I do a lot of quilting now.
> 
> So please...let me know what you love...I know that price ranges can vary greatly and I don't know how high I'm comfortable going but I'd really like to hear about it all, regardless of how high or low it is.
> 
> I currently have a Brother, so am familiar with that but am open.
> 
> And thank you SO much in advance.



I have an industrial, a brother innovis combo embroidery/sewing machine. This summer I worked on a project with someone who had a Project Runway Brother, that machine had survived being mailed across country, the pedal being rewired, and the rigors of traveling in a van on tour with a band. it still worked like a dream.  I was very impressed.


----------



## squirrel

Has anyone tried making a show no?  If you aren't sure what they are here is a link https://showno.com/shop-showno#!/~/category/id=0&offset=0&sort=nameDesc

I remember seeing them on TV a while ago and thought I should make some of those.  I never got around to actually making them but now I think that will be what I make for my daycare children for Christmas.

Now if I can just get a good deal on some ribbon.


----------



## TarzansKat

Costumesaremylife said:


> I have an industrial, a brother innovis combo embroidery/sewing machine. This summer I worked on a project with someone who had a Project Runway Brother, that machine had survived being mailed across country, the pedal being rewired, and the rigors of traveling in a van on tour with a band. it still worked like a dream.  I was very impressed.



Thank you!  I'd wondered about the Project Runway Brothers.  That sounds weird.  You know what I mean.


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

Hi ladies. I was hoping to join you over here. I have been a long time member mostly lurker on the DIS. I was a member of the BIG GIVE forum 3 years ago but shortly after I joined we ended up welcoming our 3rd baby at 26 weeks and then finding out he has an extremely rare bone marrow failure disorder, well, life got a little nuts the past 3 years. 

Anyway I am back on the DIS thanks to our recent booking of a trip to WDW to celebrate our special warrior baby in August. I have asked again to join the Big Give as I am hoping to contribute by making some digital items and painted items for the very special children to help brighten their day I am just waiting on approval. 

I ADORE all of your work and think you are ALL so inspiring. 

I do have a question. I am hoping to plan some outfits for the kids for our vacation, since we don't have a lot of funds for extras like this I was thinking of purchasing some iron on appliques and applying them myself to some clothes we have. Is there a good place to purchase appliques to do this. Also what is the best process to apply to make them last? I am not very sewing competent but I am crafty.


----------



## hedge333

I haven't been on in a really long time. We are getting the opportunity to go to WDW in October. In addition to sewing for WDW, I am sewing for some events in June. I have done some machine applique in the past. Is it better to applique and then assemble the dress or assemble the dress and then applique?
Thanks


----------



## Making Costumes

ljcrochet said:
			
		

> I can't get over how talented you ladies are.
> So far the only thing i have used my sewing machine is to sew girl scout patches on my dd.   vest. In December when I thought we were driving down to disney, i bought fabric to make my girls PJ pants with matching seat belt pillows.  I ran out of time, and we did not drive.
> I'm going to try and make the pj pants this week.  I lost the original pattern I was going to follow.
> I think now i'm going to make these
> I'm just going to have to remeasure my girls, and extend the length.
> Any think I should now before I get started?



Just that you should get a heavier fabric needle size 12 or 14. I teach my students how to make pants, they go together quite easily. That's a great starter project.


----------



## Making Costumes

hedge333 said:
			
		

> I haven't been on in a really long time. We are getting the opportunity to go to WDW in October. In addition to sewing for WDW, I am sewing for some events in June. I have done some machine applique in the past. Is it better to applique and then assemble the dress or assemble the dress and then applique?
> Thanks



I would applique before assembly whenever possible, in case of disaster.


----------



## lucyanna girl

Would someone please tell me the best place(s) to find some designs for embroidery machine patterns? I would really appreciate it!

Thanks,

penny


----------



## pyrxtc

Sally said:


> My daughter came home for Christmas and brought a doll she had found at a yard sale.  She asked me if I could make her a new dress, as the one she is in has ripped and repairing is not an option (dry rotted dress, poor almost naked  doll ).
> The doll is a 16 inch doll and with the tiny forearms in porcelain and from the knee down in porcelain with a stuffed body.  I can not find a pattern for dresses for her, but I have found patterns for Barbies and American Girl dolls..if any one knows of site that has patterns that might work I would appreciate it.
> I can either scale down AG or scale up Barbie patterns, but hoping for actual patterns.  I did take all her measurements to make any option work out a bit easier.
> Thanks for the help



Any chance you can take apart the dress she came with and use that as a pattern ?

Also, which facebook page have these diboarders gone too ?


----------



## AlternateEgo

I've been gone for a few years... (like maybe the 12th or 13th version of this thread)... anyway, my girls are cast in our local production of Beauty and the Beast and I am trying to find costumes for them as townspeople.  Does anyone have a suggestion?  Or even search suggestions.  I am not finding what I want searching "townspeople".  I am okay with PM suggestions too.


----------



## eliz603

Hi!  Totally excited about finding this thread.  I sew, entirely self taught, but in desperate need of classes.    Anyway, we have an upcoming trip, and it's our last trip most likely where DD will be of the princess fan ages.  I'm going to have to go through here and take a look at your work!  So excited.

My DH will probably shoot me if I take on a sewing project right now.  My mom and sis have convinced me to take up knitting.  It's going okay, but I'm never been this frustrated with a craft!


----------



## dowchick

kstgelais4 said:


> Hello All! I haven't been over to this thread in a long while, But this thread is the one that got me back into sewing over 6 years ago!
> I'm loving looking at all of your creations
> Here are some of my most recent Disney creations!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Your dresses are gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dowchick

You gals are all so talented!  I am both enjoying and inspired by this thread.


----------



## DisneyMom5

AlternateEgo said:


> I've been gone for a few years... (like maybe the 12th or 13th version of this thread)... anyway, my girls are cast in our local production of Beauty and the Beast and I am trying to find costumes for them as townspeople.  Does anyone have a suggestion?  Or even search suggestions.  I am not finding what I want searching "townspeople".  I am okay with PM suggestions too.



I think if you did a Portrait Peasant by scientific seamstress, or Meghan/Molly peasant dress by sis boom (not sure what sizes you need), and use plainer fabric, maybe with ruffle and sleeves being one color, bodice/skirt another.  Add an apron or pinafore.

Here is a variety of portrait peasant, Molly, and Meghan dresses I made.




Another idea is to make a twirl skirt, with a portrait peasant top:




Twirl skirt is basically one width of fabric on top, two widths in the middle, and 3 widths on the bottom.  Add an 1"-1.5" to the top to fold over for elastic, 1/2 " - 1" to bottom for hem.  Gather layer two and three top to sew onto above layer with a 1/2 " seam.

I've made many Portrait Peasants, especially in dolly sizes, but they are basically the same as girls.  Here is a princess one:




Nightgown (but more of a townsperson idea):




Hope that helps!


----------



## spacecanada

I've been lurking since my last post and admiring all the beautiful projects everyone has!  (Sorry I haven't pulled out my Victorian dress to get photos to post on here yet.)  We are headed to WDW in November and I am looking for some ideas of fun skirts or dresses to make *for me*!  (Granted, I'm kid-sized, so girl size 12/14 or misses size XS would be great, but I can alter patterns once I have them.)  Could anyone point me in the right direction for patterns or ideas for something fun yet acceptable to wear at WDW (i.e. no costumes) or on a Disney cruise?  

I think a fun multi-layered skirt or character-inspired dress would be right up my alley.  I'm an excellent sewer and pattern follower but not so creative in the finding or creating pattern department.  I have an embroidery machine too and have lots of applique designs.  I would be very grateful for any help or suggestions!


----------



## squirrel

spacecanada said:


> I've been lurking since my last post and admiring all the beautiful projects everyone has!  (Sorry I haven't pulled out my Victorian dress to get photos to post on here yet.)  We are headed to WDW in November and I am looking for some ideas of fun skirts or dresses to make *for me*!  (Granted, I'm kid-sized, so girl size 12/14 or misses size XS would be great, but I can alter patterns once I have them.)  Could anyone point me in the right direction for patterns or ideas for something fun yet acceptable to wear at WDW (i.e. no costumes) or on a Disney cruise?
> 
> I think a fun multi-layered skirt or character-inspired dress would be right up my alley.  I'm an excellent sewer and pattern follower but not so creative in the finding or creating pattern department.  I have an embroidery machine too and have lots of applique designs.  I would be very grateful for any help or suggestions!



A lot of people like You Can Make This for patterns.  The offer some free ones but most are around $10 and you print them off yourself in the size you need.  You download them to your computer.  You can keep printing off sizes so if one gets ripped you can reprint.

I like making my own patterns for my nieces.  I have not had much luck making anything for myself (even with a store bought pattern).


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Hi ladies. I was hoping to join you over here. I have been a long time member mostly lurker on the DIS. I was a member of the BIG GIVE forum 3 years ago but shortly after I joined we ended up welcoming our 3rd baby at 26 weeks and then finding out he has an extremely rare bone marrow failure disorder, well, life got a little nuts the past 3 years.
> 
> Anyway I am back on the DIS thanks to our recent booking of a trip to WDW to celebrate our special warrior baby in August. I have asked again to join the Big Give as I am hoping to contribute by making some digital items and painted items for the very special children to help brighten their day I am just waiting on approval.
> 
> I ADORE all of your work and think you are ALL so inspiring.
> 
> I do have a question. I am hoping to plan some outfits for the kids for our vacation, since we don't have a lot of funds for extras like this I was thinking of purchasing some iron on appliques and applying them myself to some clothes we have. Is there a good place to purchase appliques to do this. Also what is the best process to apply to make them last? I am not very sewing competent but I am crafty.



Not sure if this was suggested yet or not by the Disigns board here has free designs to print for iron ons and the designers there are so great and will customize the designs for you, for free!! We had the best luck with Amy_mickey and her transfer paper. It has held up beautifully and stays soft. 

Best wishes


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

4HppyCamprs said:


> Not sure if this was suggested yet or not by the Disigns board here has free designs to print for iron ons and the designers there are so great and will customize the designs for you, for free!! We had the best luck with Amy_mickey and her transfer paper. It has held up beautifully and stays soft.
> 
> Best wishes



Thank you so much, I think I might give this a try I will have to figure out where to print it since our printer isn't color. I know so old school, it's a laser. LOL

You ladies have inspired me and I started painting a couple things for the kids for our trip. I painted some shorts for our little guy









Then I painted him a Panda t-shirt too because he is OBSESSED with Pandas since we went to the zoo last month. "ANDA" is his first and only word. I never thought I would love a word so much.


----------



## spacecanada

squirrel said:


> A lot of people like You Can Make This for patterns.


Oh, thank you!  These are exactly the type of patterns I have been looking for.  I've never printed a pattern from the computer though, as printers print things at different sizes and some pattern pieces would be bigger than a sheet of paper, but it's worth a try!


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

spacecanada said:


> I've never printed a pattern from the computer though, as printers print things at different sizes and some pattern pieces would be bigger than a sheet of paper, but it's worth a try!



Usually with pdf patterns, you tape a bunch of pieces of paper together to make the pattern.  This is a good how to http://www.tillyandthebuttons.com/2013/01/how-to-use-digital-sewing-patterns.html for printing and using them.  I love pdf patterns for sewing for my daughter.  The directions are usually so much better.  I am trying to get brave enough to sew for myself!

I would love to see what you make!


----------



## dowchick

Twice_as_Nice - Those jeans are super cute!


----------



## GrammytoMany

Oh my....I see that I posted on the first page of this thread...I can't remember when the last time I checked in.  Tried reading backwards....just too much to read....lots of cute projects.  I'll try to check in more often
Sheila


----------



## sewmess

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Thank you so much, I think I might give this a try I will have to figure out where to print it since our printer isn't color. I know so old school, it's a laser. LOL
> 
> You ladies have inspired me and I started painting a couple things for the kids for our trip. I painted some shorts for our little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I painted him a Panda t-shirt too because he is OBSESSED with Pandas since we went to the zoo last month. "ANDA" is his first and only word. I never thought I would love a word so much.



Those shorts are awesome!  Perfect chunky icons for a boy.

And the 'anda shirt is nearly as precious as the story.


----------



## MamaHoldYou

Sally said:


> My daughter came home for Christmas and brought a doll she had found at a yard sale.  She asked me if I could make her a new dress, as the one she is in has ripped and repairing is not an option (dry rotted dress, poor almost naked  doll ).
> The doll is a 16 inch doll and with the tiny forearms in porcelain and from the knee down in porcelain with a stuffed body.  I can not find a pattern for dresses for her, but I have found patterns for Barbies and American Girl dolls..if any one knows of site that has patterns that might work I would appreciate it.
> I can either scale down AG or scale up Barbie patterns, but hoping for actual patterns.  I did take all her measurements to make any option work out a bit easier.
> Thanks for the help




I think its Vogue patterns that has some antique reprints made for 16" dolls.   I tried one on an AG bitty twin and it worked but she was the wee-est bit chunky for it.  it would probably be great on vintage dolls though.  

I usually wait until Hancocks does a sale with patterns for $2-3...hate spending 15 or more for doll patterns

..ok actually these pics arent even the bitty twin but another random non AG doll we have

This is from vogue pattern 7565


----------



## mindygirl5238

Hi all! Just found this thread. The DIS never disappoints...there is a thread for everything! I make clothes for my girls. Nothing extravagant, just skirts, dresses, etc. Can't wait to make some outfits for our upcoming trip. I already have a ton of ideas swirling in my head, but I know looking at this thread is just going to inspire me more!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Thank you so much, I think I might give this a try I will have to figure out where to print it since our printer isn't color. I know so old school, it's a laser. LOL
> 
> You ladies have inspired me and I started painting a couple things for the kids for our trip. I painted some shorts for our little guy
> 
> Then I painted him a Panda t-shirt too because he is OBSESSED with Pandas since we went to the zoo last month. "ANDA" is his first and only word. I never thought I would love a word so much.



Amazing! Love them!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dowchick

Hi!  Im Abby.  I did it!  I read all 120 pages of this thread!  I love seeing all of the amazing clothes, bags, and crafts!  I have bookmarked several tutorials and pattern places. You have all given me some inspiration and ideas for our upcoming WDW trip.

We are going in May for our daughters sweet 16 birthday!  I had never thought about appliqué on T-shirt before but would love to make some for my husband and myself.  On the actual day of her birthday I was going to have t-shirts made that say something like Our Princess is Sweet 16, but I may see if I can make them instead.   I also love the idea of making backpacks and wristlets to take with us.

Now my daughter is a whole other project.   She had decided to wants to be a princess with a teen twist so she basically wants to wear knee length semi-formals, with a sash and a tiara.  I dont think I will be making all of them; we will be in the parks for 4 days and 1 day at downtown Disney.  We have discussed buying one or two, me making 1, maybe two and seeing what we find at the thrift stores and perhaps mixing and altering.  There is one dress I will definitely be making for her though.  My daughter is really into anime (Japanese cartoons), manga (Japanese comics) and Japanese pop culture and music in general.  She wants one dress in the Wa Lolita style.  (Not THAT Lolita)  Wa is kanji for Japanese and Lolita is a Japanese street style that emulates Victorian styles.  It is very buttoned up and lots of lace and underskirts.  There are different kinds of Lolita like sweet or gothic or Wa.   Basically, Wa is keeping the Lolita silhouette but adding a shortened form of a kimono and Obi (belt) with the big bow on the back.  Im sure I am not doing a great job of explain so here is a link so you can see what I mean.  Anyway, we found this really pretty Jade green fabric with gold dragons that she wants to use for Kimono and she wants her Obi to be purple.  I also want to experiment with making some in Disney fabrics because I think that would be cute, but not for this trip.  I think I might be able to come up with Lolita style inspired by Disney princess too and want to play around with that idea.

My daughter also attends Anime conventions with her friends. Most of my sewing has been costuming for these events.  She is attending a local pony con in June and an anime con in August and I am making costumes for those, one is going to be very elaborate and has to be finished shortly after we get back from  our trip, which is why I cant make 5 semi formal dresses before our May trip. LOL

Even with all of this sewing I still am inspired to make some of these adorable little girls dresses for my grand nieces (4 with another due in July) and nephew.  I think I will work on making them cute stuff for Christmas gifts.  

We went to Disney in October for MNSSHP.  We went as a family and took my other daughter my daughters BFF.  We dressed as characters from Alice in Wonderland.  I was the Cheshire cat but my costume was dyed t-shirt and shorts and I made stripped fun fuzz arm and leg bands, purchased a hat and tail and drew a giant smile on my face with make-up.  My husband was the Mad Hatter but we purchased everything that went into his costume, mostly from the thrift store.  The girls were different.  There is a manga (Japanese comic book) series based on Alice and the girls were emulating the Alice characters from this series.  My daughter was the White Rabbit but in a sweet Lolita style.  I made a dress, vest and jacket.  I used Simplicity 3685 for the basic design but it was altered a bunch to meet her vision.  Our Alice was based on Simplicity 2325 but was also altered and was done in the Gothic Lolita style.  We did not use as may underskirts as are normal in the Lolita style because it was hot out and I didnt want them to pass out.    Here is a photo of them at the party.  My camera broke the first day of the trip and we ended up using my tablet and our cell phone to take photos so I forgot to take photos of them before the party or after the party.  I wish I had better photos of the details.










I also made myself a Minnie inspired tank top from a red T-shirt I up-cycled.  I got the idea from a pinterest tutorial.  I used white spray fabric and a circle stencil to make the polka dots on the shirt.  Then I cut off the neck band and sleeves, made a casing at the neck on both sides and then ran pieces from the sleeves through the neck casing and tied at the shoulders.  Amazingly I got stopped often and asked about the shirt.  I have worn it during the winter over a long sleeve t-shirt.

Sorry this turned out so long!  I am just really excited about this thread.


----------



## sewmess

Welcome Dowchick!!  I know what Lolita style is, although the nuances between the different sub-styles are sometimes confusing.  For this audience I'd call it "Fancy Frilly Boutique Style Dresses for Teens and adults."

That Rabbit outfit is fabulous.  Wonderful!!


----------



## ah1126

Maggie at the Fort said:


> We are planning on taking a sit and stand stroller on our next trip (October so I really need to get sewing!)  I was worried that the cargo space is small for carrying park necessities.  This "saddlebag" was my solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has three straps that velcro on.  The velcro where the little one will sit is hidden under his seat so he can't unhook it as we ride.  Only one strap will have to be unhooked to fold the stroller.
> I added one zippered pocket to the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is a home decor weight fabric I found at a textile factory near me.  They sell a lot of fabric by the $ at the once a month sale.  It is odd with this 22" Toy Story panel.  I bought it a while back with no clue how to use it.  It was too big for a tote bag and too heavy for clothing.  Anyway, this turned out to be perfect!  Now I just need to make one more so the stroller doesn't roll in circles.



I need something like this!!! Did you use a pattern at all??


----------



## dowchick

Thanks Sewmess!



sewmess said:


> For this audience I'd call it "Fancy Frilly Boutique Style Dresses for Teens and adults."



I like it!  Fancy Frilly Botique Style Dresses for Teens and Adults it is!


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyMom5 said:


> I think if you did a Portrait Peasant by scientific seamstress, or Meghan/Molly peasant dress by sis boom (not sure what sizes you need), and use plainer fabric, maybe with ruffle and sleeves being one color, bodice/skirt another.  Add an apron or pinafore.
> 
> Hope that helps!



I love seeing all the pictures of your girls!!!

I also like seeing your outdated username.


----------



## DisneyMom5

teresajoy said:


> I love seeing all the pictures of your girls!!!
> 
> I also like seeing your outdated username.



It IS a bit outdated, isn't it?  LOL


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyMom5 said:


> It IS a bit outdated, isn't it?  LOL



Wonderfully so!


----------



## familyabgar

Twice_as_Nice said:


> T
> You ladies have inspired me and I started painting a couple things for the kids for our trip. I painted some shorts for our little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I painted him a Panda t-shirt too because he is OBSESSED with Pandas since we went to the zoo last month. "ANDA" is his first and only word. I never thought I would love a word so much.



I love these!  How awesome.



sewmess said:


> Welcome Dowchick!!  I know what Lolita style is, although the nuances between the different sub-styles are sometimes confusing.  For this audience I'd call it "Fancy Frilly Boutique Style Dresses for Teens and adults."
> 
> That Rabbit outfit is fabulous.  Wonderful!!



This really made me laugh!  And I agree, loved the rabbit outfit.


----------



## familyabgar

I've made such good progress on the "Rapunzel" dress!  I have the under dress completely finished:






Story behind that photo: I'd just put the dress on DD and she ran around the table to show her daddy and picked the skirt up just like that!  She beamed.  So of course I grabbed my phone and said "Do that again!"  This is what I got, no smile.  Oh well!  

This is the Create Couture pattern I purchased from You Can Make This.  Really simple, though it calls for rolled hems.  That's fine because I have a serger now, but if you didn't, you'd have to add extra to the lengths for hemming (it says you can do a rolled hem on a machine, but that's not something I'd want to bother with).

I'm currently about 50% done on the over dress--the bodice is finished, and working on the skirt and ruffle.   I can't wait to finish and share!


----------



## sewmess

familyabgar said:


> I've made such good progress on the "Rapunzel" dress!  I have the under dress completely finished:



That looks perfect!  Can't wait to see the rest & maybe the princess will be willing to smile then.


----------



## nannye

Eeep it's been forever! since I've been on here  I've been busy. Here is some recent stuff and then i'll post V's customs from our trip last August next. I've done a couple Mickey head shirts for people. But since the fall my mom and I have been making Chunky jewelry for girls, lots of custom and made to match stuff and of course, lots of Disney. Here are some things we've done recently.


----------



## squirrel

I bought some Disney ribbon on eBay to do the Show No's for my daycare children.  I also purchased towels as they were on for $4 each at Wal-Mart.

Should I wash them before I cut the hole and sew on the ribbon?  The towels are bright colors and I don't want them to run or cause the grosgrain ribbon to pucker.


----------



## sewmess

squirrel said:


> I bought some Disney ribbon on eBay to do the Show No's for my daycare children.  I also purchased towels as they were on for $4 each at Wal-Mart.
> 
> Should I wash them before I cut the hole and sew on the ribbon?  The towels are bright colors and I don't want them to run or cause the grosgrain ribbon to pucker.



Washing any fabric before crafting, sewing, etc is usually the best plan.  I know any time I forget to prewash something horrible happens.


This is the most recent Disney thing I've created.  The back pack was a Christmas present for a friend (my own personal guinea pig when it comes to making stuff) I used Butterick pattern 4147 with fabric I had in my stash and a thrifted bed skirt. The applique was done by hand and I may or may not have misplaced it and had to wing it on the front pocket placement.











Sorry the pictures are huge.


----------



## CSchonfeld

We're not going til Nov but better start practicing now  My first attempt at princess inspired outfits.....


----------



## familyabgar

nannye said:


> Eeep it's been forever! since I've been on here  I've been busy. Here is some recent stuff and then i'll post V's customs from our trip last August next. I've done a couple Mickey head shirts for people. But since the fall my mom and I have been making Chunky jewelry for girls, lots of custom and made to match stuff and of course, lots of Disney. Here are some things we've done recently.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/116312748@N03/12798269745/



Your link isn't showing up, but I was able to pull it when I went to quote you.  Awesome stuff!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Some of the old timers might remember me, but I've been away for a long time. I've had some crazy wacky health issues for a year now, and am home recovering from my last hospital stay. Anyway, so excited to peek on the thread and once again see amazing creations! I love it!!

How's everyone doing??


----------



## ivey_family

Hi Everyone!

Popping in for a sec to say hi!  It's been several months since I've been on, and not much sewing has been going on, either.  

We sold our house in December, moved into a temporary house over Christmas, and moved into our new (to us) house in January.  My sewing area went from a nicely finished, but smallish basement space in our old house, to an unfinished, but larger basement space in the new place.  I've been crazy busy unpacking and painting, but was finally able to start sewing last week.  First, my dad and dh had to add some outlets so I could even plug in my machines!

Anyway, I hope to be more active here again, but we'll see how it goes.  We're planning an early December trip this year, so I'll have lots of customs to do!  But before I can start those, I have to make a wedding gown and four flower girl dresses for a cousin's wedding at the end of May.  The first muslin fitting was last week.  Lots to do on that!

Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting caught up here, and "meeting" the newer folks!

Regards,
C.


----------



## spacecanada

CSchonfeld said:


> We're not going til Nov but better start practicing now  My first attempt at princess inspired outfits.....


Your little princess looks beautiful!  Great job with the dress.


----------



## momof6princesses

Hey, new to the thread, I was interesting in getting an embroidery machine but wanted some advise. What do you use and what do you have to do all the Disney characters?  Excited to hear from you!  Thanks


----------



## billwendy

I have a Brother machine....I purchase my designs from sites like frou frou by Heathersue. Those designs are so much better than the ones the machine has built in I think?? But you will have fun!!!


----------



## AlternateEgo

DisneyMom5 said:


> I think if you did a Portrait Peasant by scientific seamstress, or Meghan/Molly peasant dress by sis boom (not sure what sizes you need), and use plainer fabric, maybe with ruffle and sleeves being one color, bodice/skirt another.  Add an apron or pinafore.
> 
> Here is a variety of portrait peasant, Molly, and Meghan dresses I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another idea is to make a twirl skirt, with a portrait peasant top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl skirt is basically one width of fabric on top, two widths in the middle, and 3 widths on the bottom.  Add an 1"-1.5" to the top to fold over for elastic, 1/2 " - 1" to bottom for hem.  Gather layer two and three top to sew onto above layer with a 1/2 " seam.
> 
> I've made many Portrait Peasants, especially in dolly sizes, but they are basically the same as girls.  Here is a princess one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightgown (but more of a townsperson idea):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks for your help!! I found some twirl skirts at Salvation Army and am planning to make or purchase a peasant top. My sewing machine died last month and I haven't decided if I should buy a new one or get mine fixed.


----------



## nannye

Looking for some advice on a pattern or how to accomplish what I want done. I am a teacher and I would like some sort of lanyard with a small zippered pouch. Originally I wanted something that I could put some clear plastic type material on it so i could do like a name tag, but now Im thinking I could just embroider my name right on the pouch? Any ideas on patterns or what to add to this? Perhaps some other teachers are on here and have an opinion as to what will work or what to add to it or change. Main purpose is a name tag with some zippered part or something to contain some business cards. Any ideas anyone? 

I miss not getting on here much. It seems that the thread has slowed down so much.


----------



## nannye

familyabgar said:


> Your link isn't showing up, but I was able to pull it when I went to quote you.  Awesome stuff!



I switched over to Flickr and am having a terrible time trying to figure out how to put the pics in. Someone wrote me insturctions so I need to try again.


----------



## lovesdumbo

nannye said:


> Looking for some advice on a pattern or how to accomplish what I want done. I am a teacher and I would like some sort of lanyard with a small zippered pouch. Originally I wanted something that I could put some clear plastic type material on it so i could do like a name tag, but now Im thinking I could just embroider my name right on the pouch? Any ideas on patterns or what to add to this? Perhaps some other teachers are on here and have an opinion as to what will work or what to add to it or change. Main purpose is a name tag with some zippered part or something to contain some business cards. Any ideas anyone?
> 
> I miss not getting on here much. It seems that the thread has slowed down so much.



Found this tutorial
http://www.cutoutandkeep.net/projects/vera-who-id-case


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> I love seeing all the pictures of your girls!!!
> 
> I also like seeing your outdated username.


Teresa will you be going to WDW in early May again?  I'll be on my first solo trip.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Some of the old timers might remember me, but I've been away for a long time. I've had some crazy wacky health issues for a year now, and am home recovering from my last hospital stay. Anyway, so excited to peek on the thread and once again see amazing creations! I love it!!
> 
> How's everyone doing??


Wendy so sad to hear about your TBI.  Are you able to sew?


----------



## MamaHoldYou

nannye said:
			
		

> Looking for some advice on a pattern or how to accomplish what I want done. I am a teacher and I would like some sort of lanyard with a small zippered pouch. Originally I wanted something that I could put some clear plastic type material on it so i could do like a name tag, but now I&#146;m thinking I could just embroider my name right on the pouch? Any ideas on patterns or what to add to this? Perhaps some other teachers are on here and have an opinion as to what will work or what to add to it or change. Main purpose is a name tag with some zippered part or something to contain some business cards. Any ideas anyone?
> 
> I miss not getting on here much. It seems that the thread has slowed down so much.



This one is cute (but not zippered) and it shows how to do the lanyard itself
http://www.sew4home.com/projects/fabric-art-accents/key-fobs-secret-pocket-lanyard

This one has a clear pocket (also not zippered though). Look at the adorable matching roley thing (does that thing have a proper name?)
http://www.sew4home.com/projects/fabric-art-accents/key-fobs-secret-pocket-lanyard
I've done other projects with clear vinyl ( Ispy bags mostly) and its not too terrible to work with.

But here is my favorite easy way to do a zipper pouch and you can make it any size & connect a key ring to the loop.  
http://www.sewdelicious.com.au/2012/09/simple-zip-pouch-tutorial-for-beginners.html?m=1


These would be a great idea for the parks in general I think.   I will have to make some for our upcoming trip.


----------



## nowellsl

nannye said:


> Looking for some advice on a pattern or how to accomplish what I want done. I am a teacher and I would like some sort of lanyard with a small zippered pouch. Originally I wanted something that I could put some clear plastic type material on it so i could do like a name tag, but now Im thinking I could just embroider my name right on the pouch? Any ideas on patterns or what to add to this? Perhaps some other teachers are on here and have an opinion as to what will work or what to add to it or change. Main purpose is a name tag with some zippered part or something to contain some business cards. Any ideas anyone?
> 
> I miss not getting on here much. It seems that the thread has slowed down so much.



I've made a few of the "Essential Wristlets" from Dog Under My Desk and just love them!  It would be easy to extend the wrist strap to make it a lanyard!  She just added a pattern for a new one called "Get Carded" that looks nice as well!


----------



## billwendy

lovesdumbo said:


> Teresa will you be going to WDW in early May again?  I'll be on my first solo trip.
> 
> 
> Wendy so sad to hear about your TBI.  Are you able to sew?



Not really, they won't let me, but this month is TBI awareness month and I stitched out some green awareness ribbons to pass out...lol...frou frou by Heathersue has awesome designs!! 

I miss you guys though! How is everyone? How are you?


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> Looking for some advice on a pattern or how to accomplish what I want done. I am a teacher and I would like some sort of lanyard with a small zippered pouch. Originally I wanted something that I could put some clear plastic type material on it so i could do like a name tag, but now I&#146;m thinking I could just embroider my name right on the pouch? Any ideas on patterns or what to add to this? Perhaps some other teachers are on here and have an opinion as to what will work or what to add to it or change. Main purpose is a name tag with some zippered part or something to contain some business cards. Any ideas anyone?  I miss not getting on here much. It seems that the thread has slowed down so much.


Maybe in the hoop? Something like this?   https://www.etsy.com/listing/119133311/in-the-hoop-passport-pouch

Regarding Flickr: when you click on the photo and the little share arrow at the bottom right it pulls up a window that has the sizes and share code. Make sure the radio button is bbs not HTML. Then copy and paste the code. It puts another line of text under with a link attribution I usually delete.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RMAMom

Hi everyone, I just popped in and it seems that a lot of us old timers are doing the same lately. It's nice to "see" everyone!

Wendy ~ I am so sorry to hear of your TBI I think of you and your pup often. We got our boys at the same time and I have often wondered how you are.

Teresajoy ~ Are you by chance still selling the petties, or in contact with someone that is? I have a grandaughter that needs the "Petti Experience" LOL!


----------



## billwendy

RMAMom said:


> Hi everyone, I just popped in and it seems that a lot of us old timers are doing the same lately. It's nice to "see" everyone!
> 
> Wendy ~ I am so sorry to hear of your TBI I think of you and your pup often. We got our boys at the same time and I have often wondered how you are.
> 
> Teresajoy ~ Are you by chance still selling the petties, or in contact with someone that is? I have a grandaughter that needs the "Petti Experience" LOL!



Hi Mary! How are you!! Tigger is doing great although sometimes the terrible twos peak through...lol...he loves to shred! Are you on Facebook?


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Mary! How are you!! Tigger is doing great although sometimes the terrible twos peak through...lol...he loves to shred! Are you on Facebook?




I am on Facebook, I'll PM you.


----------



## Freesia123

Anyone know where I can find an embroidery machine file for wave hone holders? I think they'd make awesome fish extender gifts for my upcoming cruise!


----------



## msquoted

Wow, I am new to Disboards planning our family's very first WDW vacation and I am so excited to find this board! I have already spent the past half hour+ looking threw some of the great projects that have been posted.

I have been thinking of all of the things I want to sew for our Disney trip but, since we aren't telling the boys about the trip until the morning we leave, I am trying to figure when and where I will be able to do these projects


----------



## hedge333

I have the opportunity to use a machine to applique some dresses and shirts for a family beach trip this summer. I was planning on using my sewing machine but now have the opportunity to use an embroidery machine. When I use my sewing machine, I cut the dress pieces and then applique and then assemble. Would I use the same process for the machine or would I applique, then cut, then assemble? Any advice, tips, good tutorials would be appreciated. Thx.


----------



## pixiefrnd

hedge333 said:


> I have the opportunity to use a machine to applique some dresses and shirts for a family beach trip this summer. I was planning on using my sewing machine but now have the opportunity to use an embroidery machine. When I use my sewing machine, I cut the dress pieces and then applique and then assemble. Would I use the same process for the machine or would I applique, then cut, then assemble? Any advice, tips, good tutorials would be appreciated. Thx.



I always cut out my pieces, then applique, then assemble. That way you get the placement right.


----------



## KatieFrederickTX

We'll be heading back to Disney in December - it'll be our first trip to get to see the Christmas decor!  I am only seeing full-body Christmas machine embroidery designs on HeatherSue.  Are there more out there?

Also, having never done anything that detailed or with that many pieces on my embroidery machine, is it better to do it on felt?  I know some people prefer to applique on felt but had never heard why some do it that way and some do it straight on the fabric...?

Also, is there a Disboutique group on FB?


----------



## hedge333

pixiefrnd said:


> I always cut out my pieces, then applique, then assemble. That way you get the placement right.



Thanks pixifrnd. That helps me out.


----------



## ivey_family

KatieFrederickTX said:


> We'll be heading back to Disney in December - it'll be our first trip to get to see the Christmas decor!  I am only seeing full-body Christmas machine embroidery designs on HeatherSue.  Are there more out there?
> 
> Also, having never done anything that detailed or with that many pieces on my embroidery machine, is it better to do it on felt?  I know some people prefer to applique on felt but had never heard why some do it that way and some do it straight on the fabric...?
> 
> Also, is there a Disboutique group on FB?



We did Christmas time at Disney in 2012 and are pretty sure we will again this year.  Such a special time to visit!

In addition to Frou Frou, I found Christmas designs from Bows and Clothes.  You have to request access to her character section to see it.

Regards,
C.


----------



## Jen7079

pixiefrnd said:


> I always cut out my pieces, then applique, then assemble. That way you get the placement right.



This is what I do too, but i you aren't that comfortable on your embroidery machine and are worried about exact placements you coul do the embroidery first.


----------



## Iloveeliot

I posted here some time last spring wondering about learning to sew and embroider. It was recommended that I jump into the a Scientific Seamstress Jamie sew along and you all got me hooked on sewing! Thank you! Now I want an embroidery machine. I'm considering a new Brother PE770 or 780 or a used Bernina Artista 150. They are a very similar price. What would your recommendation be? Also where can I find great Disney/Pixar embroidery files or Disney-like files? I saw a few when I checked the bookmarks, but I'm guessing I'm missing files somewhere. If there aren't files, can you all link me please? Thank you!!!


----------



## MandiC

I'm not sure if this is off topic but, I would like to start sewing to supplement our income (aka maybe fund a Disney trip   ). Any tips on where to find information on how to successfully do this? Did those who do this take any classes? I've been sewing for 7 years but I'm sure I have a bit of perfecting to do for selling professionally.


----------



## NiniMorris

Iloveeliot said:


> I posted here some time last spring wondering about learning to sew and embroider. It was recommended that I jump into the a Scientific Seamstress Jamie sew along and you all got me hooked on sewing! Thank you! Now I want an embroidery machine. I'm considering a new Brother PE770 or 780 or a used Bernina Artista 150. They are a very similar price. What would your recommendation be? Also where can I find great Disney/Pixar embroidery files or Disney-like files? I saw a few when I checked the bookmarks, but I'm guessing I'm missing files somewhere. If there aren't files, can you all link me please? Thank you!!!



Welcome to the addiction!  Because if you thought sewing was an addiction...just wait until you start embroidering!

I am biased, I have 2 770's.  IF I were to need a third one it would be another 770.  The only thing I would trade them for would be a good multi needle machine.  (In a heartbeat!)

If you are looking for Disney files, the best place I go to is Frou Frou by Heather Sue.  I started off with her as my first designs, and have never had a bad design from her.  There are a couple others that I would recommend...Kira and Jessica...come to mind right off the bat, but I cannot remember their shop names at the moment.


Once you get an embroidery machine you will never be the same!

Nini


----------



## Iloveeliot

Nini, if you remember the names of the other 2 stores please let me know! FrouFrou is AMAZING! Does anyone know if she takes requests?


----------



## Iloveeliot

Hi. Is BigGive still active? Thanks


----------



## squirrel

Iloveeliot said:


> Nini, if you remember the names of the other 2 stores please let me know! FrouFrou is AMAZING! Does anyone know if she takes requests?



I'm sure she does.


----------



## PrincessBCF

Can someone give me an idea of the difficulty of a Grace Ruffle Dress?  I'm looking into making some outfits for DD for her first Disney trip (and to wear after because why not?!) I've been sewing for almost 20 years but have never been one for patterns, hoping this would be a good one to start with.  I am also thinking I'll make a quick t-shirt type dress for the trip.  

I have a Brother sewing and also a Brother professional embroidery machine, any idea where to find some good applique downloads of minnie?  I can find some thread outlines but not ones that have the fabric center.  

Thanks!


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Iloveeliot said:


> Nini, if you remember the names of the other 2 stores please let me know! FrouFrou is AMAZING! Does anyone know if she takes requests?




Bows and clothes and sweet pea's place were previously recommended on this board. I have used both as well as heathersue. All are great. For bows and clothes and sweet peas you will have to email and request a log in to get access to the character files. Hope this helps!

Gennie


----------



## ivey_family

Iloveeliot said:


> Nini, if you remember the names of the other 2 stores please let me know! FrouFrou is AMAZING! Does anyone know if she takes requests?



MissKenzieMac
CutebyKira

Both have wonderful princess designs and many others, too.

HeatherSue posted recently on her FB page that she is not taking requests at this time.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## Iloveeliot

Thank you all so much! You have pointed me to some amazing designs! I just saw some Mickey heads and other cute designs on Just Peachy Appliqué and they are having a great sale right now. Has anyone used them? Are they good quality designs? Thanks so much!


----------



## ivey_family

Iloveeliot said:


> Thank you all so much! You have pointed me to some amazing designs! I just saw some Mickey heads and other cute designs on Just Peachy Appliqué and they are having a great sale right now. Has anyone used them? Are they good quality designs? Thanks so much!



Oh, yes, forgot about Just Peachy.  I've liked the designs from her.  She spoils you with her sales.  No other Dis designers do so many or such high percentage sales.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## Zeebs

Saw this material for sale on facebook and thought that would make a nice skirt for Madam on our upcoming trip to Animal Kingdom.

This is my first successful clothing sew I am pretty proud of my self.  

Ariana likes it and threw a strop when I asked her to take it off at dinner time so she didn't spill spaghetti and sauce all over it.









Kirsten


----------



## love to stitch

Zeebs said:


> Saw this material for sale on facebook and thought that would make a nice skirt for Madam on our upcoming trip to Animal Kingdom.  This is my first successful clothing sew I am pretty proud of my self.  Ariana likes it and threw a strop when I asked her to take it off at dinner time so she didn't spill spaghetti and sauce all over it.  http://s294.photobucket.com/user/Zeebs007/media/1948047_10152372235241004_946434854_n.jpg.html http://s294.photobucket.com/user/Zeebs007/media/523601_10152372243931004_1420038956_n.jpg.html  Kirsten



The skirt is very cute and your little one looks adorable wearing it.


----------



## MandiC

I love that fabric for an Animal Kingdom skirt! Adorable little girl with an adorable skirt


----------



## Iloveeliot

Zeebs, that is so cute!!! Great job! 

Are there any Disney sewing and embroidery groups on Facebook? I need more Disney!!!  thanks everyone!


----------



## Zeebs

Thanks guys, for all the lovely comments, I have been pretty meh about this trip due to a number of reasons but I am getting more and more excited each day.  Today I put this Mickey head on a wee t-shirt and then sewed around it, took me agesssssss......

Kirsten


----------



## MandiC

Perfect Animal Kingdom outfit!!


----------



## nannye

Okay trying this again! I've been busy with necklaces and I was hoping to share some Disney ones we've done recently. 




_PWP1757 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




_PWP1831 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




1005395_599569210113187_758821013_n by disboardsflick, on Flickr




1016539_10153677737665034_1348135124_n by disboardsflick, on Flickr




1472820_468806473227710_986571182_n by disboardsflick, on Flickr




1505322_10152218248283293_660667979_n by disboardsflick, on Flickr




1511313_10153678122060034_1424508325_n by disboardsflick, on Flickr




1530560_476833469091677_991774248_n by disboardsflick, on Flickr




1621786_492952620813095_1442126280_n by disboardsflick, on Flickr




1891276_10153790559075034_878110570_n by disboardsflick, on Flickr
I made the shirts for this one too!




DSC_0274 copy by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DSC_0276 copy by disboardsflick, on Flickr
These were done for a Big Give




DSC_0277 copy by disboardsflick, on Flickr
I did the shirts on this one




DSC_0294 copy by disboardsflick, on Flickr
A Birthday Party Package




DSC_0298 copy (2) by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DSC_0313 copy by disboardsflick, on Flickr



DSC_0313 copy by disboardsflick, on Flickr


----------



## Zeebs

So beautiful, love it all.

Kirsten


----------



## nannye

On a roll, These pics are only 7 months late lol 
We were at Disney August 19 - 29th, 2013. So many disboutique ladies were so helpful when my mom and I were making these, Special thanks to Andrea, Nini, Flora, Jennifer and more! for answering tons and tons of questions and to everyone for offering advice and opinions. 

This is a mishmash of pics of us at Disney for our trip

We're going to Disney!



DisneyDay1 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

I made the shirt, the pettiskirt was bought



DisneyDay1_32 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

At The Pirates & Pals Cruise



DisneyDay1_43b by disboardsflick, on Flickr

V was chosen to carry the Pirate Flag



DisneyDay1_48 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

At Ohana



DisneyDay2_03 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Meeting Lilo for the first time (not that V had a clue who she was- she won't watch movies)



DisneyDay2_13 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Ready to head to DTD (I didn't make this outfit)



DisneyDay2_24 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Waiting in line at Hoop Dee Doo Musical Revue that night



DisneyDay2_39 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

What a horrible pic lol 



DisneyDay2_41b by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay2_45 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

This dress had lots of twirl I think it was scientific seamstress patchwork? but I think we added another layer? or maybe not, I don't remember. 



DisneyDay2_67 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Waiting for the boat 



DisneyDay2_68 by disboardsflick, on Flickr


----------



## nannye

More pics
Day 3 and we finally got to see the castle



DisneyDay3 (2) by disboardsflick, on Flickr

V had an appt at The BBB that morning. When we got there, she had picked the Tiana dress prior and someone had surprised her the day before with a new doll  The doll had a Tiana dress on. We did not make the doll dress it was ordered off etsy. When we got there the FGIT decided the doll "Emily" needed to be BBB'd too! 



DisneyDay3_14 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay3_20b by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay3_42b by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay3_58 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay3_72 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay3_74b by disboardsflick, on Flickr

The Tiana dress didn't last long. I am officially NEVER buying a park dress again. She loved her Pink Cinderella dress. Super comfy. We Princessified The Simply Sweet from Scientific Seamstress/Carla C



DisneyDay3_78 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

loved her bow (didn't make that either!)



DisneyDay3_88 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Quite potentioally my favorite pic from the entire trip



DisneyDay3_90 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Oye looks like the dress had been through the ringer at this point. Only thing I was unhappy with was the amount of white at the bottom. We rehemmed it and took it up a bit later. 



DisneyDay3_116 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Dinner with the Princess herself



DisneyDay3_124b by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Ready for night time festivities at the Dessert party! This dress had so many flaws and really needed to be taken apart and redone, but no time. Shhhh don't see the crooked bodice lol. Loree (I don't know her Dis name - Tink something) Designed the amazing applique for me! We used the Grace Ruffle Dress and her headband was a custom Princess Pie! 



DisneyDay3_195b by disboardsflick, on Flickr

It did not turn out at all like I'd planned. 



DisneyDay3_207 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Breakfast at Tusker House! My mom made the skirt and I made the shirt. The shirt never even made it home. I tossed it. I bumped the machine when it was going and the design ended up being off set. If you really look you can tell.



DisneyDay4 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Dancing with Donald, This was her park outfit for the day (yes way too many outfits.) The pettiskirt was bought and I made the shirt and the necklace. 



DisneyDay4_57b by disboardsflick, on Flickr


----------



## disneychic2

I haven't been on here for ages, but had to jump in to say how lovely the necklaces are and how much fun to see V in all her little outfits for Disney, even if it was a while ago! Just the cutest!!! Your trips always look so fun!

And I haven't "met" you, Kirsten, but your AK outfits are beautiful and your little ones are cute as can be. I do hope you get more excited about your upcoming trip since it's such a long way for you to come. The weather should be lovely!


----------



## nannye

At Hollywood Studios Bright and Early the next morning This is a modified Simply Sweet. Thank you Nini for help with the panels!  Each panel has a diff character(s) appliqued on it. 




DisneyDay5_06 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay5_07 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay5_08 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay5_40c by disboardsflick, on Flickr

My mom made the doll dress, We did NOT make the Drizella dress for V. It was made by the lovely and talented Janet.



DisneyDay6_76 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay6_45b by disboardsflick, on Flickr

She wore a hoop skirt with this dress and loved it lol The characters thought it was hilarious when she showed them how she had to sit in it. 



DisneyDay6_54 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Dancing with the Prince. I have to say it really irks me when people take pics of other peoples kids, intentionally without it just being in the background type thing. This seems to happen to us a lot. 



DisneyDay6_60 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

My mom made this Mary Poppins dress. It is our second time making the dress and such a pain in the rear. It's the material, she hates the material. Next day at Magic Kingdom was partially a write off. We got all ready to see Mary and then she wasn't at the park that day WHAT? No mary? The character handler, said she would try and arrange a meeting after the afternoon parade, but she would be in her chimney sweep outfit and not her white dress.... uh EVEN BETTER! so we stayed by our phone in the MP dress all day. No call. We went to Town Hall to talk to them and they knew nothing and at this point the parade was going to get rained out as it was torrential downpour. We stayed inside Town Hall. The CM's there were trying arrange a meeting with Mary but no dice. Normally I would have just said oh well, but it was her chimney sweep outfit and we'd never met Mary in that and there was always the chance of Bert showing up. In the end wasted time and nothing, but no better place to be in the rain than Town Hall. Actually I think the parade did go that day. I found out later that the character handler who was going to try to arrange a meeting had been sent to a diff park. 



DisneyDay7_82 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Be Our Guest for Dinner! V wore a Belle inspired dress made from a Simplicity pattern. 



DisneyDay7_87 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

The Beast danced with her



DisneyDay7_96d by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Waiting for Enchanted Tales with Belle



DisneyDay7_112 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

V was chosen to be the beast. She had a good roar!



DisneyDay7_132 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay7_166b by disboardsflick, on Flickr

And what ended up being Tied for my favorite outfit unexpected.... 
The Dumbo dress. I LOVE how it turned out. It was a modified Simply Sweet. I did all the applique and embroidery and my mom did the dress. We added an overskirt and ruffles. The CM's at The Big Top LOVED it! They asked to take a picture with V. 



DisneyDay7_180 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Minnie liked the danglies



DisneyDay7_197 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay7_205 by disboardsflick, on Flickr


----------



## nannye

Epcot! This was our only day at Epcot. Limited pics as I was really starting to not feel well. I had gotten blisters earlier in the week and at this point I couldn't walk. We tried a wheel chair, but by mid day, I was calling a scooter rental company. They delivered a scooter to me and saved our vacation (sort of) by night, I knew I was sick. We lost an MK day by heading to the hospital the following day. 



DisneyDay8_04 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Duffy loved her dress. She got a Magical Memories Certificate at the Cdn Pavillion. 



DisneyDay8_13b by disboardsflick, on Flickr

You can see the back of the dress here. We met Mary and she REMEMBERED V from last year!



DisneyDay8_25 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay8_30 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay8_34 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

I made my shirt. 



DisneyDay8_77 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

This dress is a modified Simply Sweet. I did the appliques and my mom did the sewing.
This day was supposed to be MK all day, but we had to cancel our Crystal palace breakfast and head to The hospital so I could get checked out. I was in and out in 40 mins or less! I got some antibiotics (I had cellulitis) and we headed back to POR to rest. This was supposed to be the day we met up with friends who were at MK but despite trying it just never happened. We went to the park after dinner and waited and txtd etc... but response times were so slow that we just never met up. I thought they'd left so we left. but really they were in the store looking for us. I was so disappointed that V still doesn't know her friends were there. I needed rest and we needed to take it easy. I wish I'd stuck it out later that day and literally waited at the gate until the park was empty so they could see each other. 



DisneyDay9_01 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay9_07b by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay9_25 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Hairbows were custom princess Pie



DisneyDay9_30 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Our Mary again! and she remembered V by name as soon as she saw her. 



DisneyDay10_10 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay10_11 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay10_13 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay10_13 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay10_19 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay10_27 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay10_38b by disboardsflick, on Flickr

This outfit tied for my favorite with Dumbo. It is so simple and I just LOVE it! Headband Is Princess Pie. It was Cased from another disboutiquer. No appliques no nothing just simple. Each panel represents a diff Fab 5 character. 



DisneyDay10_58 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay10_62 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

We met up with D (another disboutiquer) and her girls. One of my fave pics of the whole trip. 




DisneyDay10_67 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay10_91 by disboardsflick, on Flickr



DisneyDay10_123c by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay10_127 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay10_133 by disboardsflick, on Flickr

Big V & Little V...
That's a wrap



DisneyDay10_146 by disboardsflick, on Flickr


----------



## nannye

Somehow missed these 2 pics. 
This was the Irelyn ruffle Dress. Headband by Princess Pie




DisneyDay7_32 by disboardsflick, on Flickr




DisneyDay7_16 by disboardsflick, on Flickr


----------



## CSchonfeld

so many great inspirations. my kiddo is a little older and while she wants to look disney doesn't want to wear princess dresses. so we compromised and she's having fun turning her wardrobe into disneybound outfits. 

Here is my first attempt into knits (not that bad) and I love the high/low skirt on it. Can't wait for the weather to get warm so she can wear it.


----------



## Iloveeliot

I wanted to mention that a Facebook group just formed called Disney Sewing Divas. Thought some of you might be interested.


----------



## nowellsl

Iloveeliot said:


> I wanted to mention that a Facebook group just formed called Disney Sewing Divas. Thought some of you might be interested.


  I just went to find it and it's a closed group, how do you join?

Oops, never mind.  I requested to join!  thanks for the heads up!


----------



## livndisney

Iloveeliot said:


> I wanted to mention that a Facebook group just formed called Disney Sewing Divas. Thought some of you might be interested.



You know we already have a Dis-boutique group on Facebook right?


----------



## Iloveeliot

Livdisey, I could not find a group for a get together on Facebook. Is it secret? I'd love to join!


----------



## Iloveeliot

Livndisney, I couldn't find that group. I could only find the MI meet up group. Is it a secret group? I'd love to join!


----------



## Disneydragonfly

ivey_family said:


> Oh, yes, forgot about Just Peachy.  I've liked the designs from her.  She spoils you with her sales.  No other Dis designers do so many or such high percentage sales.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Where can you buy her designs?


----------



## dowchick

Zeebs said:


> Thanks guys, for all the lovely comments, I have been pretty meh about this trip due to a number of reasons but I am getting more and more excited each day.  Today I put this Mickey head on a wee t-shirt and then sewed around it, took me agesssssss......
> 
> Kirsten



Super cute!


----------



## dowchick

The necklaces are wonderful!


----------



## dowchick

Nannye, all of the pictures and clothes are really cute.  It looks like you had a great time.


----------



## sewmess

Erin, I didn't realize you (and your mom) had done so much!!  They are all awesome and make me want to find a Disney Girlie Girl to sew for!


----------



## Iloveeliot

We changed the name of the Facebook Disney Sewing group to Stitch Upon a Star if anyone is interested. We are growing fast! Thanks.


----------



## nannye

livndisney said:


> You know we already have a Dis-boutique group on Facebook right?



I'd love to join the Disney sewing divas if someone could send me the link I searched and couldn't find it. I tried to join the disboutique facebook group a long time ago, but no new additions were being accepted then.


----------



## ivey_family

Erin - Love everything you and your mom did for V!  So many cute outfits!  Lots of inspiration for me, too!

Regards,
C.


----------



## momof6princesses

Iloveeliot said:


> We changed the name of the Facebook Disney Sewing group to Stitch Upon a Star if anyone is interested. We are growing fast! Thanks.



It said closed group?  So can we not join?


----------



## Iloveeliot

momof6princesses said:


> It said closed group?  So can we not join?



We changed the group name to Stitch Upon a Star. If you search for us, there is a spool next to the group name. t is a closed group but once you send a join request I will add you.! Facebook is being a bit glitchy so if you send a request and aren't added within a few hours, let me know. Can't wait to see you there!


----------



## teresajoy

Zeebs said:


> Thanks guys, for all the lovely comments, I have been pretty meh about this trip due to a number of reasons but I am getting more and more excited each day.  Today I put this Mickey head on a wee t-shirt and then sewed around it, took me agesssssss......
> 
> Kirsten
> 
> ]



Awww, this is so cute!



nannye said:


> Okay trying this again! I've been busy with necklaces and I was hoping to share some Disney ones we've done recently.



I LOVED all your pictures!!!!! Fantastic outfits! And such a cute little girl!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Iloveeliot said:


> We changed the group name to Stitch Upon a Star. If you search for us, there is a spool next to the group name. t is a closed group but once you send a join request I will add you.! Facebook is being a bit glitchy so if you send a request and aren't added within a few hours, let me know. Can't wait to see you there!



I would like to join too please!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Iloveeliot

4HppyCamprs said:


> I would like to join too please!!  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Could you please send a join request to Stitch Upon a Star. If you search you will find us. We have a spool icon by our name. I'm approving people pretty fast. If you have any trouble please let me know.


----------



## ah1126

I requested to join!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

I joined thank you! Next up on my sewing list is a Elsa dress for DD. I think I may need to call mIL for help but I couldn't resist the fabric I found. It was just so beautiful. I am doing like another seamstress and making a "frozen" repunzel so hopefully I will then make a real repunzel dress after the elsa dress 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

I'm finally going back!!!

Now to start planning.

I have ONE shirt!


----------



## KatieFrederickTX

livndisney said:


> You know we already have a Dis-boutique group on Facebook right?



I'd love to know what this group is called so I can join. I'm already in Stitch Upon a Star, it's a different group, right?


----------



## emmamc252

just a quick one, been busy on some non disney projects but definately still sewing! Anyway
its my mums 60th on the 7th april and she knows i've made her something, so she says today, "i can't wait to try my disney dress you're making me, or whatever it is." errrr hang on a minute mum, what i'd actually done was got one of the kinkade 1000piece jigsaws, put it together and then got it framed, noone mentioned sewing of any kind! so now i feel bad  and so have just downloaded what appears to be a simple ish halter dress from YCMT which i now am going to try to sew for her, by monday, despite having a 10month old boy just getting over chicken pox, a 2 and a half year old madam, er i mean beautiful girl, and the youngests christening to get ready for this sunday!
pics to follow! wish me luck!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

emmamc252 said:


> just a quick one, been busy on some non disney projects but definately still sewing! Anyway
> its my mums 60th on the 7th april and she knows i've made her something, so she says today, "i can't wait to try my disney dress you're making me, or whatever it is." errrr hang on a minute mum, what i'd actually done was got one of the kinkade 1000piece jigsaws, put it together and then got it framed, noone mentioned sewing of any kind! so now i feel bad  and so have just downloaded what appears to be a simple ish halter dress from YCMT which i now am going to try to sew for her, by monday, despite having a 10month old boy just getting over chicken pox, a 2 and a half year old madam, er i mean beautiful girl, and the youngests christening to get ready for this sunday!
> pics to follow! wish me luck!



Best wishes and lots of luck!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## msquoted

What kind of things do you make for the boys/men in your life for Disney? My boys are a little older (at the time of the trip they will be 10, 7, and 5). I am thinking maybe some embellished t-shirts and maybe some kind of bag to take to the parks?


----------



## MandiC

We didn't bring our boys this last time but plan to next time (anywhere from this winter to 3 years so they could be 5 and 7 by the time we go). When we were in MK one day I saw the cutest shirt on a little boy. It was a t-shirt but looked kind of like the prince charming outfit. I'm hoping to figure out how to make something like that. I also would like to make them pirate costumes and some personalized shirts.


----------



## emmamc252

So I explained the other day how I'd told my mum I was "making" her something for her 60th which is on the 7th April, then she shocked me by saying she couldn't wait to "try it on." Try what on? I've bought and completed  (never again) the 1000 piece kinkade jigsaw......




It's thankfully now finished and being picked up from the framers tomorrow!

BUT now I felt bad  I didn't want a dissapointed mummy! So despite having a 10 month old getting over chicken pox, a 2.5 year old and the christening if the spotty ten month old this Sunday to sort out I thought I've got to do something for her!

So I dug out all. U disney material that's been in the attic since our dec trip and got the pattern off ycmt ($10 ouch but no time to shop for cheaper patterns)
Was up til 2am yesterday and just finished it now, very happy!




This is the back and the lining of the bust which I know is a bit sloppy but hey I'm still very much a beginner here!




I quite like the contrasting straps and waistband (the waistband contrast I actually added myself )

So it's done and I'm majorly happy with it! Just hope it fits! The sizing was hard to judge my mums a 12ish and sizes were 10-12 or 14-16. Well I'd put her as a 12-14, definitely not a 10, so was a bit apprehensive. It has cup sizes too so went with the 10-12 and c cup. I think should be ok, the elasticated back should hopefully give me a bit of wiggle room. 

Anyway that's that. Not done any other disney items as our next trip won't be until May 2015 but that's because we've just bought into dvc (resale! ) so we will be coming "home for a long time! Hopefully in a few years I'll have a whole disney wardrobe just for our trips! 
I've done dd a couple of summer dresses, it's the janey dress off ycmt and have to say sooooo quick and easy even for a total amateur like me and love the look of it! 
Dd modeling her dress, ds pre chicken pox!





Green version, not the best pic but was in a rush!






The cream version - much prefer this material but both nice for summer!






Happy sewing everybody!


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Hi all! 

I'm hoping to get back into sewing soon, and I want to make some simple dresses for the summer. 

I'm looking for some styles similar to these:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/184695587/floral-dress-vintage-jade-green-rose?ref=shop_home_active_5

https://www.etsy.com/listing/177161643/rose-tea-dress-purple-english-rose?ref=pr_faveitems

Does anyone have any patterns they recommend? I'll be about a size 12 by the time I make/wear them.


----------



## familyabgar

I really need to get back over here and post my creations for our trip! They are all in my PTR if anyone wants to go take a look!

I'm going to go catch up in here now!


----------



## love to stitch

emmamc252 said:


> So I explained the other day how I'd told my mum I was "making" her something for her 60th which is on the 7th April, then she shocked me by saying she couldn't wait to "try it on." Try what on? I've bought and completed  (never again) the 1000 piece kinkade jigsaw......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's thankfully now finished and being picked up from the framers tomorrow!
> 
> BUT now I felt bad  I didn't want a dissapointed mummy! So despite having a 10 month old getting over chicken pox, a 2.5 year old and the christening if the spotty ten month old this Sunday to sort out I thought I've got to do something for her!
> 
> So I dug out all. U disney material that's been in the attic since our dec trip and got the pattern off ycmt ($10 ouch but no time to shop for cheaper patterns)
> Was up til 2am yesterday and just finished it now, very happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back and the lining of the bust which I know is a bit sloppy but hey I'm still very much a beginner here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like the contrasting straps and waistband (the waistband contrast I actually added myself )
> 
> So it's done and I'm majorly happy with it! Just hope it fits! The sizing was hard to judge my mums a 12ish and sizes were 10-12 or 14-16. Well I'd put her as a 12-14, definitely not a 10, so was a bit apprehensive. It has cup sizes too so went with the 10-12 and c cup. I think should be ok, the elasticated back should hopefully give me a bit of wiggle room.
> 
> Anyway that's that. Not done any other disney items as our next trip won't be until May 2015 but that's because we've just bought into dvc (resale! ) so we will be coming "home for a long time! Hopefully in a few years I'll have a whole disney wardrobe just for our trips!
> I've done dd a couple of summer dresses, it's the janey dress off ycmt and have to say sooooo quick and easy even for a total amateur like me and love the look of it!
> Dd modeling her dress, ds pre chicken pox!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green version, not the best pic but was in a rush!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cream version - much prefer this material but both nice for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy sewing everybody!


Everything looks great and your little ones are adorable.


----------



## love to stitch

I have friends who began fostering children a few months ago. Two weeks ago an adorable baby girl joined their home and I started making a couple of dresses for her. I had a tinkerbell dress almost finished before I learned that they were planning a trip to Disney World this weekend. They were thrilled with the dresses. The second dress is not Disney but I think its cute. There are matching bloomers for both dresses.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Hello!  I haven't stopped in here in over a year, WOW!  It doesn't feel like that long - we went to Disney in 2012 for the first time with our three daughters.  I went crazy and made tie dye mickey shirts, a Belle dress, Cinderella, Rapunzel, Snow White, Ariel, and a handful of pillowcase dresses for the trip.

Those dresses have been just about worn out, lol, so I have a whole new set of dresses to make for this trip!  Here is what I'm working on right now...






My youngest daughter wants to be Anna from Frozen, and my 11 year old wants to dress up as Elsa.  I thought she had grown too old to dress up but looks like I get one more year!!!  Yay!  On the list to make this year are Anna, Elsa, Mary Poppins, another larger Cinderella dress for the youngest, and my middle daughter wants to be Belle this year.  Also we are going in September for the Halloween party and my Husband is dressing up as Wreck it Ralph and I'm going to be Vanellope!  LOL



Iloveeliot said:


> Could you please send a join request to Stitch Upon a Star. If you search you will find us. We have a spool icon by our name. I'm approving people pretty fast. If you have any trouble please let me know.



I am going to send a request too - I hope I have the right group, I didn't find the spool of thread next to the group name, maybe I missed it or misspelled it...



4HppyCamprs said:


> I joined thank you! Next up on my sewing list is a Elsa dress for DD. I think I may need to call mIL for help but I couldn't resist the fabric I found. It was just so beautiful. I am doing like another seamstress and making a "frozen" repunzel so hopefully I will then make a real repunzel dress after the elsa dress  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Would love to see what fabric you have found!  Anna is pretty consistent, even though I've seen some of the embellishments varied depending on who made the dress...but I have seen a whole range of Elsa dresses and am still not sure what fabric we are going to use to try and make it.  I try to make the dresses as recognizeable as possible because the girls just squeel with delight when someone knows what princess they are supposed to be!


----------



## Spacecase1

Glad I found this!!  I just started sewing, and I plunged in headlong with an Elsa dress, ugh!!  But turn out pretty well!
After I graduate this summer, I think I have a new hobby!!!!  
Let me know what you think of my first try!!
Not sure how to upload a picture though.


----------



## Spacecase1

Think that does it.


----------



## Spacecase1

No, I'll have to try on the desktop.


----------



## pkelly6

Wow!  You all are so creative!! You've inspired me to stop in Joann's over the weekend.  Can't wait to see more of your creations!!
Kelly


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Okay so round one of Elsa dress has issues. I am relatively new to sewing and I drafted it myself. I got tired and should have stopped sewing but instead I modified my pattern. I added both elastic and a zipper So the bodice couldn't be attached. It is now a skirt for DD.  Anyways here is the first round  second round will have the bodice and one type of opening 

Edited: removed giant picture.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dowchick

I love all of the dresses everyone is making.  

emmamc252: The puzzle and shirt are wonderful!


----------



## pixiedustmommy

Hey everyone! Just found the board! We are leaving for disney in 23 days and of course I've left all my sewing/crafting until the last minute! I'm so excited to browse through here and see everyone's creations! Here's my to-do list for our trip:
1. Applique shirts for dd5 and ds3 for animal kingdom.
2. Dress for MK for my Dd (I scored a yard of fashionable princess fabric!) I'll be using llk's homegrown tank dress pattern.
3. Minnie/Mickey inspired dress using this same pattern
4. Drawstring backpacks for both kiddos
5. Matching princess protection agency shirts for dh and ds.
6. Anna and Elsa shirts I've designed for myself and my dd.
7. Finishing up my daughter's custom minnie mouse toms. 

Think I can get it all done??? I will say I have already gotten their Easter baskets made and Easter outfits so hopefully I can stay focused on Disney crafting!!!


----------



## Jen7079

I have been watching this group for awhile  In fact this thread (or the one a few threads back) is the reason that I got an embroidery machine....which turned into a bigger embroidery machine and I am hooked  I am also back to sewing! We have done several trips since said machine was purchased.

I am now planning a 10 day (wohoo) trip for the food and wine festival. It is adults only and we will do all special outfits (we are cheesey, but even as adults we do get so much extra attention!)

I am just now starting to plan our outfits for this trip. The first part will be my mom and I only and then my dh will join us and my mom will leave after 1 day of it being the 3 of us. My dh will wear shirts that I have embroidered only.

I do plan on doing MNSSHP while we are there. I haven't decided yet what how we will dress. Last year we were dalmations. I look forward to seeing everyone's creations and sharing!

Jennifer


----------



## Spacecase1

http://rs115.pbsrc.com/albums/n283/mkrobert/Mobile Uploads/image-1.jpg~320x480
http://rs115.pbsrc.com/albums/n283/mkrobert/Mobile Uploads/image.jpg~320x480


----------



## Spacecase1

Hope that worked!!!!  First dress I ever made.


----------



## pkelly6

Spacecase1 said:


> Hope that worked!!!!  First dress I ever made.



Links worked!  Beautiful dress! And daughter!!


----------



## sewmess

Spacecase1 said:


> Hope that worked!!!!  First dress I ever made.



Just fine - both the picture working and the first dress ever!  Congratulations!


----------



## love to stitch

Spacecase1 said:


> http://rs115.pbsrc.com/albums/n283/mkrobert/Mobile Uploads/image-1.jpg~320x480
> http://rs115.pbsrc.com/albums/n283/mkrobert/Mobile Uploads/image.jpg~320x480



Your daughter and dress are beautiful.


----------



## Spacecase1

Thanks all!!!!


----------



## PrincessBCF

I just requested to join the FB group...hopefully picked the right one!  

I'm looking for more Disney Fabric but I'm having a hard time finding some cute Disney fabric.  We have JoAnn fabric near me that I found some princess fabric and minnie fabric but I'm looking for other princess fabric/princess inspired.  Any ideas?  Fabric.com seems to have a lot of options but I've not ordered from them before.  

Thanks!


----------



## Spacecase1

Which FB page did you find?


----------



## love to stitch

I made Easter outfits for my grandchildren. My grandson chose Cars for his shirt so I thought I would share the here. 

I used Simplicity 3856 for his shirt and Simplicity 2907 for his pants.




I used Maja's Heirloom's Elsa pattern for the top and Simplicity 2083 for the skirt.




I also made a Disney Princess scrub top as a gift for my daughter who will be graduating from nursing school soon. The pattern is Butterick 5301.


----------



## roscoepc1

Hi all! I've been MIA for quite a while, but back now! Have missed all the great outfits, ideas, and creations for sure!
I was thinking I didn't have anything toshare, as my daughters are now into Cosplay and Comic Cons etc, but then I realized Shannon (15) did Elsa for Toronto Comic Con in March! 
I did the sewing, using a dress pattern for the actual dress, but cutting it down two sizes (she's a size 2, which doesn't exist in pattern-land, lol), but she did all the hand sequinning herself! I was so proud of her! Now she is super interested in sewing, so we're working on a jacket for another cosplay outfit.

The MOST fun about her doing Elsa at Comic Con was that all the little girls thought she really WAS Elsa! One little girl saw her, SCREAMED from across the hall, ran over and grabbed her around the legs, then leaned WAAAY back, looked into Shannon's eyes and said "I you biggest fan!!" We both absolutely melted on the spot! We quit counting at 250 people asking her for photos....
















This is the little girl who screamed and ran across the room:


----------



## love to stitch

roscoepc1 said:


> Hi all! I've been MIA for quite a while, but back now! Have missed all the great outfits, ideas, and creations for sure! I was thinking I didn't have anything toshare, as my daughters are now into Cosplay and Comic Cons etc, but then I realized Shannon (15) did Elsa for Toronto Comic Con in March! I did the sewing, using a dress pattern for the actual dress, but cutting it down two sizes (she's a size 2, which doesn't exist in pattern-land, lol), but she did all the hand sequinning herself! I was so proud of her! Now she is super interested in sewing, so we're working on a jacket for another cosplay outfit.  The MOST fun about her doing Elsa at Comic Con was that all the little girls thought she really WAS Elsa! One little girl saw her, SCREAMED from across the hall, ran over and grabbed her around the legs, then leaned WAAAY back, looked into Shannon's eyes and said "I you biggest fan!!" We both absolutely melted on the spot! We quit counting at 250 people asking her for photos....  This is the little girl who screamed and ran across the room:



You both did a wonderful job on the dress and your daughter looks beautiful.


----------



## pkelly6

love to stitch said:


> I made Easter outfits for my grandchildren. My grandson chose Cars for his shirt so I thought I would share the here.
> 
> I used Simplicity 3856 for his shirt and Simplicity 2907 for his pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Maja's Heirloom's Elsa pattern for the top and Simplicity 2083 for the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a Disney Princess scrub top as a gift for my daughter who will be graduating from nursing school soon. The pattern is Butterick 5301.



Beautiful!  I love seeing everyone's creations (Disney and other!).  Your grandkids are going to be adorable!


----------



## pkelly6

So... after reading pages and pages of your wonderful ideas and being completely inspired, I dusted off my sewing machine and 48 hours later, here's what I finished for my daughters:


----------



## love to stitch

pkelly6 said:


> So... after reading pages and pages of your wonderful ideas and being completely inspired, I dusted off my sewing machine and 48 hours later, here's what I finished for my daughters:



Those are so cute, your daughters are going to be adorable wearing them.


----------



## tractortippin

Hello!  My name is Dee. I used to lurk and check out the cute things you were making but I need to join in now!!  Last year I had a baby girl so between the cute stuff you all create and the fact that I have a little princess I am inspired
So I have a few questions which I hate to ask because I know you are all so busy w/ your families and projects.....but I could use the help and advice!  I read all 128 pages so I hope to not ask questions that have already been asked and answered.
I am a fan of so many of your projects!   (I saw a lot so I hope I don't mix any up)  Caralyn817 - the bows are awesome.  Dmgeurts - your bags are AMAZING.  I am a photographer and I have to say your daughter did a great job on those pics!  Good for her!  Love to stitch - the red and black outfit w/ the Minnie head is on of my favorites!    Goteamwood - I have to admit sometimes I say boy stuff isn't as cute as girl stuff.....you blew that out of the water!  Your boys have the cutest things.  Nannye - V is one lucky girl!!  There are many more but I read a lot so I'm having a bit of a block.
I read the first page...I've never even touched a sewing machine so I'm trying to pick a good one. I'm wondering if I can get a good one and grow into it or do I need a "starter" machine?  When you talk about machine applique and you say "put on your machine and it stitches it out for you" is this along the idea of a cricut (cricut I know sewing not so much)?  If anyone wants to share the machine they use I'd be curious
We leave for disney in a few wks, if I can I'd love to do the mickey head applique on a few shirts. I don't know if that's doable, to learn that in a few wks?  Then someday if I can make a bag half as nice as d's I will be happy!
My dd has a unique name the only way she will have something personalized is if it's made for her. So if I wanted to put her name on the shirt do I need something special?
That's it for now.  Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## DisneyMom5

tractortippin said:


> Hello!  My name is Dee. I used to lurk and check out the cute things you were making but I need to join in now!!  Last year I had a baby girl so between the cute stuff you all create and the fact that I have a little princess I am inspired
> So I have a few questions which I hate to ask because I know you are all so busy w/ your families and projects.....but I could use the help and advice!  I read all 128 pages so I hope to not ask questions that have already been asked and answered.
> I am a fan of so many of your projects!   (I saw a lot so I hope I don't mix any up)  Caralyn817 - the bows are awesome.  Dmgeurts - your bags are AMAZING.  I am a photographer and I have to say your daughter did a great job on those pics!  Good for her!  Love to stitch - the red and black outfit w/ the Minnie head is on of my favorites!    Goteamwood - I have to admit sometimes I say boy stuff isn't as cute as girl stuff.....you blew that out of the water!  Your boys have the cutest things.  Nannye - V is one lucky girl!!  There are many more but I read a lot so I'm having a bit of a block.
> I read the first page...I've never even touched a sewing machine so I'm trying to pick a good one. I'm wondering if I can get a good one and grow into it or do I need a "starter" machine?  When you talk about machine applique and you say "put on your machine and it stitches it out for you" is this along the idea of a cricut (cricut I know sewing not so much)?  If anyone wants to share the machine they use I'd be curious
> We leave for disney in a few wks, if I can I'd love to do the mickey head applique on a few shirts. I don't know if that's doable, to learn that in a few wks?  Then someday if I can make a bag half as nice as d's I will be happy!
> My dd has a unique name the only way she will have something personalized is if it's made for her. So if I wanted to put her name on the shirt do I need something special?
> That's it for now.  Thanks in advance for any help!



For a basic sewing machine (not an embroidery one), I got a Brother CS6000i and love it.  I did Mickey Heads for our trip last fall, and after one practice one, got the hang of hand applique.  
Not sure if I can post the link, but if you google "The Bestest Applique Tutorial EVER! (By Heathersue)", you will find a GREAT resource that has helped me immensely.

I worked my way up to appliqueing a MONORAIL and a DISNEY BUS!!!

Start simple this trip.  We took princess patterned material and made a Mickey Head out of it, for example.

Jiffy shirts has great prices for plain t-shirts, especially if you are buying several, and very, very fast shipping.

Hope that helps!


----------



## tractortippin

DisneyMom5 said:


> For a basic sewing machine (not an embroidery one), I got a Brother CS6000i and love it.  I did Mickey Heads for our trip last fall, and after one practice one, got the hang of hand applique.
> Not sure if I can post the link, but if you google "The Bestest Applique Tutorial EVER! (By Heathersue)", you will find a GREAT resource that has helped me immensely.
> 
> I worked my way up to appliqueing a MONORAIL and a DISNEY BUS!!!
> 
> Start simple this trip.  We took princess patterned material and made a Mickey Head out of it, for example.
> 
> Jiffy shirts has great prices for plain t-shirts, especially if you are buying several, and very, very fast shipping.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Oh yes!  I remember seeing the bus one!  That's a work of art! Thanks for that, I will check out that machine


----------



## CraftyMommy

Hello Disboutiquers,
I've been reading through these threads for a while but haven't posted yet in the Disboutiquers section. I am a beginning sewer. I have a Brother SE 400 that sews just fine, but I want a larger embroidery machine that uses a hoop larger than 4x4. I'm seriously considering a major upgrade to the Baby Lock Ellisimo.  I went to a local dealer today and drooled over all the beau-ti-ful machines.

Anyway, my question is about thread. Have any of you used the Metro Embroidery Thread or their Sigma embroidery thread?  I've been looking at their website and their prices are incredibly cheap for embroidery thread.  I was considering purchasing Maxi Lock, Coats & Clark, or Madeira, but after finding the really good prices of Metro Embroidery Thread's website, I'm very tempted to start with them.

I've done a search on here and haven't found any discussions related to this brand of embroidery thread.  Has anyone here tried it?  From the internet searches I've found, the reviews are mostly positive. People seem to love it.  What do the Disboutiquers think?  

I suppose at those good prices, it might be worth a shot to buy a few spools before investing in the discounted multi packs.  I'll get a few of the regular Metro thread and a few spools of the Sigma thread, which appears to be stronger than the regular type.


----------



## ivey_family

CraftyMommy said:


> Hello Disboutiquers,
> I've been reading through these threads for a while but haven't posted yet in the Disboutiquers section. I am a beginning sewer. I have a Brother SE 400 that sews just fine, but I want a larger embroidery machine that uses a hoop larger than 4x4. I'm seriously considering a major upgrade to the Baby Lock Ellisimo.  I went to a local dealer today and drooled over all the beau-ti-ful machines.
> 
> Anyway, my question is about thread. Have any of you used the Metro Embroidery Thread or their Sigma embroidery thread?  I've been looking at their website and their prices are incredibly cheap for embroidery thread.  I was considering purchasing Maxi Lock, Coats & Clark, or Madeira, but after finding the really good prices of Metro Embroidery Thread's website, I'm very tempted to start with them.
> 
> I've done a search on here and haven't found any discussions related to this brand of embroidery thread.  Has anyone here tried it?  From the internet searches I've found, the reviews are mostly positive. People seem to love it.  What do the Disboutiquers think?
> 
> I suppose at those good prices, it might be worth a shot to buy a few spools before investing in the discounted multi packs.  I'll get a few of the regular Metro thread and a few spools of the Sigma thread, which appears to be stronger than the regular type.



I've never tried that thread, but when I first started, many Diboutiquers recommended Marathon brand thread, which is a good price, imo.  I found it to be quite good, though I have since moved on to Madiera.  I do think with embroidery thread, you get what you pay for.  Marathon is good and stitches nicely, but Madiera is great!  Shiny and smooth, easy to work with.  

As you said, I would definitely buy a few colors in each brand you're considering and use them before investing in an entire collection.  That way, you'll feel confident you've thoroughly tested before sinking a bunch of money into it.

Hope that helps!
Regards,
C.  (PS - I like your name!)


----------



## chellewashere

Just wanted to share this with you folks this morning...this came across my FB page this AM.

Chelsea Andersen is having a MAJOR sale and 1/2 the proceeds go to help a family who lost their only 2 children in a car accident.

http://www.chelseaandersen.com/collections/pink-fig


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Hello everyone!  
I've been a long time dis'er 
I run across this sewing tread every now again.. I love seeing all the wonderful things everyone comes up with..

My story: 
I'm a stay at home mother And I love to sew. 
Between getting married,  having a baby, moving 3,000 miles, having baby #2..I was never able to to find time, nor a space to sew more than a costume or two.. 

Fast forward a few years later: 
This morning I came home from food shopping, to find our office/"catch all room"  ( the room that you throw stuff in, when you have an unexpected guest) 
Cleaned out and organized..   ! 
My husband moved the desks , so they make one big long 9ft table on one wall! Prefect sewing space.. 
The only thing missing was my sewing machine.. (I was already in tears by this point)


----------



## Promomx2

I've been enjoying lurking on this thread but now with less than 30 days before we leave for wdw, I decided to make something for my granddaughter, 18 months.  But for the life of me I can't get the buttonhole to work on my machine. Does anyone know where I can find a simple dress pattern that doesn't require buttonholes or a zipper?


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Promomx2 said:


> I've been enjoying lurking on this thread but now with less than 30 days before we leave for wdw, I decided to make something for my granddaughter, 18 months.  But for the life of me I can't get the buttonhole to work on my machine. Does anyone know where I can find a simple dress pattern that doesn't require buttonholes or a zipper?



What kind of dress are you wanting to make? Pillowcase dresses don't need zippers or buttons and peasant type dresses use elastic casings...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## spacecanada

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Hello everyone!  I've been a long time dis'er I run across this sewing tread every now again.. I love seeing all the wonderful things everyone comes up with..  My story: I'm a stay at home mother And I love to sew. Between getting married,  having a baby, moving 3,000 miles, having baby #2..I was never able to to find time, nor a space to sew more than a costume or two..  Fast forward a few years later: This morning I came home from food shopping, to find our office/"catch all room"  ( the room that you throw stuff in, when you have an unexpected guest) Cleaned out and organized..   ! My husband moved the desks , so they make one big long 9ft table on one wall! Prefect sewing space.. The only thing missing was my sewing machine.. (I was already in tears by this point) dde05 When I went to go get my sewing machine out of the closet, I found a picture of a Baby-lock ellegante 2!  Which will be here later next week I'm soo excited! And feel soo loved!  Can not wait to start sewing in my new space!!  Now I don't know much about the machine.. My husband had My mother (baby-lock lover) buy it.. It's used, a few years old, low stitch count. My mom says it a VERY good machine. After seeing some of the MSRP prices for the new ones.. I think they have lost their minds!  I've looked it up my machine on the baby-lock website. Looks very nice, but how does it sew? And I love doing machine appliqué.. Will this work well for that? Will not be coming with the upgrade II I'm use to a brother, but from what I've read baby-lock and brother are similar.  Thank for any help and advice.. looking forward chatting with all of you!


I don't have any advice or reviews for your new machine but your story put a huge smile on my face. You are blessed to have such a loving and thoughtful husband. How wonderful.  Enjoy your new sewing room!!


----------



## RMAMom

Promomx2 said:


> I've been enjoying lurking on this thread but now with less than 30 days before we leave for wdw, I decided to make something for my granddaughter, 18 months.  But for the life of me I can't get the buttonhole to work on my machine. Does anyone know where I can find a simple dress pattern that doesn't require buttonholes or a zipper?


. 
I really like the Simply Sweet from the Scientific Seamstress. It's a cute dress and also a cute top when paired with her easy fit pattern cut to shorts or capris.


----------



## Promomx2

Thanks for the help, off to the fabric store.


----------



## roscoepc1

Promomx2 said:


> I've been enjoying lurking on this thread but now with less than 30 days before we leave for wdw, I decided to make something for my granddaughter, 18 months.  But for the life of me I can't get the buttonhole to work on my machine. Does anyone know where I can find a simple dress pattern that doesn't require buttonholes or a zipper?



Use snaps or Velcro?


----------



## Promomx2

roscoepc1 said:


> Use snaps or Velcro?



I never thought about that. Boy my creative brain is foggy.


----------



## roscoepc1

Promomx2 said:


> I never thought about that. Boy my creative brain is foggy.



Lol!! Happens to everyone!


----------



## roscoepc1

Serger ??

So I was recently blessed with the gift of a lightly used serger....I have dreamed of owning one for years, but never had the money available for one!

My question is this- (I am still practising on scraps, btw) It seems to be hit or miss for me whether or not I can get an actual stitch to form. One time it will do it without a hitch, the next it just "falls apart". Same threading, nothing changed on machine settings.

 Is there something I am doing that I am not realizing for the stitched ones? Or the unstitched? To my mind I am doing each one exactly the same. Starting fabric, pedal speed etc...

Any tips or tricks?

TIA!!


----------



## fostrmom2mny

I read one time that there is a site that sells used originals, but I can't find where it is. Have any of you heard of this, or what do you do with your outgrown designs? Thanks.


----------



## livndisney

fostrmom2mny said:


> I read one time that there is a site that sells used originals, but I can't find where it is. Have any of you heard of this, or what do you do with your outgrown designs? Thanks.



We can't sell on the Dis board, there is a resell group on FB. I don't know how active it is. I know most of my "resells" either go to Ebay or local Mom's stake their claims early LOL.


----------



## CraftyMommy

roscoepc1 said:


> Serger ??
> 
> So I was recently blessed with the gift of a lightly used serger....I have dreamed of owning one for years, but never had the money available for one!
> 
> My question is this- (I am still practising on scraps, btw) It seems to be hit or miss for me whether or not I can get an actual stitch to form. One time it will do it without a hitch, the next it just "falls apart". Same threading, nothing changed on machine settings.
> 
> Is there something I am doing that I am not realizing for the stitched ones? Or the unstitched? To my mind I am doing each one exactly the same. Starting fabric, pedal speed etc...
> 
> Any tips or tricks?
> 
> TIA!!



I'm sorry, I have no serger advice, but I'm sure somebody will come along with help soon.  A serger is next on my Must Purchase list.


----------



## ivey_family

roscoepc1 said:


> Serger ??
> 
> So I was recently blessed with the gift of a lightly used serger....I have dreamed of owning one for years, but never had the money available for one!
> 
> My question is this- (I am still practising on scraps, btw) It seems to be hit or miss for me whether or not I can get an actual stitch to form. One time it will do it without a hitch, the next it just "falls apart". Same threading, nothing changed on machine settings.
> 
> Is there something I am doing that I am not realizing for the stitched ones? Or the unstitched? To my mind I am doing each one exactly the same. Starting fabric, pedal speed etc...
> 
> Any tips or tricks?
> 
> TIA!!



Since it is new to you anyway, it might be helpful to take it in for a good cleaning and tune-up.  Do you know if it was regularly maintained?  There could be something off with the timing to cause your stitch issue. Usually the people working at a sewing shop will go over threading and basic operation with you if you ask.

I actually did exactly this when my mom gave me her serger.  It hadn't been used or tuned in years, so the shop cleaned it up and gave me a good lesson on operating it.  Invaluable, imo!

Call around to local shops, especially those that sell that brand, and see what they can do for you in terms of cost and a lesson.

HTH!
Regards,
C.


----------



## NiniMorris

One thing I believe everyone that has used a serger can warn you about is to make sure the pressure foot is actually down. Seems simple, but everyone has made that mistake at least once!!  Some of us multiple times!!!!  

My problem is that since you don't really have to raise it like on a regular sewing machine that when I do raise it I forget!

Nini


----------



## RMAMom

roscoepc1 said:


> Serger ??  So I was recently blessed with the gift of a lightly used serger....I have dreamed of owning one for years, but never had the money available for one!  My question is this- (I am still practising on scraps, btw) It seems to be hit or miss for me whether or not I can get an actual stitch to form. One time it will do it without a hitch, the next it just "falls apart". Same threading, nothing changed on machine settings.  Is there something I am doing that I am not realizing for the stitched ones? Or the unstitched? To my mind I am doing each one exactly the same. Starting fabric, pedal speed etc...  Any tips or tricks?  TIA!!



What brand/model do you have. You tube has tons of videos so you may want to search your specific serger there. Also craftsy.com has a great beginner serger class. Search for a coupon or sign up for email. I paid $10 for it and it was very much worth it. 

For a tip I will say NEVER serge over a pin it will break your knife


----------



## roscoepc1

Thank you so much for all the advice and tips! To answer one question, it has only been used 4 times total, within about 2 years. The presser foot might actually be the issue...I will have to play some more! It did surprise me how little it raised and lowered...

The Youtube idea is terrific! I do have the proper instruction book etc. The person who owned it was completely anal abt keeping all the stuff together. It even still has the foam protectors on the tweezers etc. It is a top of the line Singer, but I am drawing a blank on the model, and it's downstairs. Too lazy to go down right now and check, lol.

You guys are the best!


----------



## jaybirdsmommy

Do any of you sewing / design gurus have any suggestions for a Star Wars costume for hot weather?

We're tentatively planning to go to Star Wars weekend in May.  The kids (11 and 4) have store bought star wars stuff but it's heavy and scratchy.  I'd rather make them something more comfortable.


If any of you have done anything like this I'd love to see pictures or have recommendations for patterns.  I can sew pretty well, but need a pattern or something I can de-construct as a starting point.

Thanks for any and all help.

P


----------



## newtexan

Since the fabric trade/swap/etc group is inactive, is there anyplace else to trade-off some disney prints I have?


----------



## twinsouvenirs

jaybirdsmommy said:


> Do any of you sewing / design gurus have any suggestions for a Star Wars costume for hot weather?  We're tentatively planning to go to Star Wars weekend in May.  The kids (11 and 4) have store bought star wars stuff but it's heavy and scratchy.  I'd rather make them something more comfortable.  If any of you have done anything like this I'd love to see pictures or have recommendations for patterns.  I can sew pretty well, but need a pattern or something I can de-construct as a starting point.  Thanks for any and all help.  P



I'd love ideas too, but just for DH & I! We're doing Star Wars weekend too


----------



## ivey_family

jaybirdsmommy said:


> Do any of you sewing / design gurus have any suggestions for a Star Wars costume for hot weather?
> 
> We're tentatively planning to go to Star Wars weekend in May.  The kids (11 and 4) have store bought star wars stuff but it's heavy and scratchy.  I'd rather make them something more comfortable.
> 
> 
> If any of you have done anything like this I'd love to see pictures or have recommendations for patterns.  I can sew pretty well, but need a pattern or something I can de-construct as a starting point.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help.
> 
> P



Here are our outfits from a couple years ago, though not a great picture:





The boys have Easy Fit shorts made from SW fabric and dd's is a onesie with a skirt from the same fabric.

Regards,
C.


----------



## hey_jude

jaybirdsmommy said:


> Do any of you sewing / design gurus have any suggestions for a Star Wars costume for hot weather?
> 
> We're tentatively planning to go to Star Wars weekend in May.  The kids (11 and 4) have store bought star wars stuff but it's heavy and scratchy.  I'd rather make them something more comfortable.
> 
> 
> If any of you have done anything like this I'd love to see pictures or have recommendations for patterns.  I can sew pretty well, but need a pattern or something I can de-construct as a starting point.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help.
> 
> P



When my DD was 4, she was Queen Amidala for Halloween.  I just used a dress pattern I had that and used a light weight red cotton.  For the collar, I just covered craft foam with the same fabric and I think had it fasten together with velcro.  It wasn't identical to the movie version but it was comfortable, wearable and recognizable.  Unfortunately, I can't find a picture.

The basic one piece costume pattern for animals, etc. is also pretty easy to modify for a storm trooper (or Power Ranger in our case) although any helmet would be uncomfortable in the heat I would think.

Jedi robes, etc. are also pretty straight forward from any costume pattern with a robe.

I would think using light weight cottons and avoiding anything with a lot of head gear would be the way to go.

Judy


----------



## BuzzyBelle

Hi everyone! I just started reading this thread and you all have inspired me to get back in to sewing for my daughters. After spending an hour in Joanns with my DH yesterday he thanks you, too It's been so much fun seeing all the amazing projects posted here and I hope to have something to share soon


----------



## annegirl

I haven't been on here for awhile. So glad to be back and inspired by all of you creative and talented people! Can't wait to get sewing for our upcoming trip!


----------



## MandiC

Anyone have any patterns/ideas for prince outfits for boys? Now that we have a time frame on our return trip I am starting to plan outfits (   ) I saw the CUTEST embellished t-shirt on a little boy in MK on our trip, he just wore some navy shorts with it and it was adorable. I am hoping that even at 4 and almost 6 my boys will be okay wearing something like that. I am hoping for a sale on a pirate costume pattern too at some point. Excited to start planning! Will probably start planning the girls stuff a little closer to time since they change their minds so much. That AK skirt posted a while ago has inspired me to create some skirts/shorts in an animal print fabric for them. I love thinking up Disney outfits!


----------



## Deffenm

Is there a place to find patterns for costumes?  I looked at the usual sites (McCalls, Simplicity) but I can't seem to find one for an Aurora Dress.  My DD wants to be Aurora for the MNSSHP and she wants it be part blue and part pink.  This will be my first project so I am not sure where to look.  You all are so talented.


----------



## ivey_family

Deffenm said:


> Is there a place to find patterns for costumes?  I looked at the usual sites (McCalls, Simplicity) but I can't seem to find one for an Aurora Dress.  My DD wants to be Aurora for the MNSSHP and she wants it be part blue and part pink.  This will be my first project so I am not sure where to look.  You all are so talented.



I think Aurora is a discontinued pattern from several years ago.  Try ebay?  Otherwise, if you google 'Scientific Seamstress princess dresses', you'll find a blog with ideas for modding the Simply Sweet dress pattern into different princesses.

Regards,
C.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

My first Simply SweetIt is such a great pattern to follow I'm not a very experienced sewer, but the directions are so clear!


----------



## MandiC

I made a cute princess dress for my dd for Halloween, it was a Kwik Sew pattern and it had a matching doll dress pattern with it. Might work for Aurora, I'd have to dig it out for the pattern number. I'd definitely recommend waiting for a sale with the Kwik Sew patterns, they can be a little more $$$, but fabric stores usually do one a month or so.


----------



## think-like-tink

PurpleEars said:


> The dress looks beautiful. I think it is a good length for walking too.
> 
> 
> 
> Did she use a ruffling foot or a regular foot on the sewing machine? I think on mine, I have to thread the needle first before attaching the ruffling foot, otherwise the threader mechanism will hit the foot (thus damaging both).
> 
> 
> 
> This is an autograph quilt I made a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I collected the signatures over a few trips, scanned them, and digitized them. I used 4x4 embroidery field as that was the largest size I could do at the time. Hopefully this will give you some inspirations for your quilts.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear about the problems with your embroidery machine. I wonder if you got a lemon? I am surprised that it would be that fragile!
> 
> I can't wait to see what you make with the new Sisboom patterns. I haven't got those 2 yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your problems. However, becoming a certified teacher will be a great accomplishment. Hopefully the machine will be fixed quickly so you can make the dresses as planned.



Is this person who made this quilt still on the boards


----------



## MandiC

That quilt is such a good idea. Kind of gives me a good idea! I don't have an embroidery machine but maybe I could try to bring a few quilting squares on our next trip and make a big quilt, maybe use some of the same fabrics I make some of the kids outfits from.


----------



## think-like-tink

What size fabric squares are you thinking about doing? I am a non sewing person, so, I am buying the stuff and my lovely MIL is making it for me.


----------



## MandiC

I haven't ever done a quilt (yet!)    I would ask your MIL to be sure, I know I have seen 'quilting squares' in Joanns and I am sure they have dimensions on them if you don't care for the colors. You will probably want to use some of your MIL's sewing equipment if you don't buy ready cut squares (I am sure it is less expensive to cut it yourself!) because cutting fabric is easier and more accurate with a rotary cutter and mat.


----------



## Ripey

Hi, I am new to this thread.  I have been sewing awhile, but am still probably a beginner level. We have booked our next Disney trip, for November, so I need to start working on outfits for the girls.  I did a few things for our last trip, but mostly stuck with Iron on shirts.  Now that my Mom and MIL know how to do appliques on their machines I would like to do some of those.  So I have two questions

1. Where are your favorite places to buy applique designs?  So far I have only used Etsy.

2.  I would really like to sew one of those panel skirts that have vertical panels with a different character appliqued on every other panel.  Does anyone know where I can find a pattern or tutorial on how to make those?

Thanks.


----------



## Latmlnsn

Hoping to make some outfits for dd for disney, including a holiday belle dress if I get time to make a practice dress or two first. Love this thread!


----------



## MandiC

Not sure on the appliques, though I would be curious too! I would like to do some for our next trip.

Here is a cute, free skirt tutorial
http://bloomingpoppies.net/tutorials-2/panel-party-skirt-tutorial/


----------



## Sally

I generally do a good job of keeping up with my sewing friends, but the past few months have been a bit rough.  The end result is, the first grandbaby: 








Tristan was born on 5/15/14 at 5:15pm

Now to find baby boy patterns

sorry for the huge picture, photo bucket and I do not play well together


----------



## goteamwood

MandiC said:


> Anyone have any patterns/ideas for prince outfits for boys? Now that we have a time frame on our return trip I am starting to plan outfits (   ) I saw the CUTEST embellished t-shirt on a little boy in MK on our trip, he just wore some navy shorts with it and it was adorable. I am hoping that even at 4 and almost 6 my boys will be okay wearing something like that. I am hoping for a sale on a pirate costume pattern too at some point. Excited to start planning! Will probably start planning the girls stuff a little closer to time since they change their minds so much. That AK skirt posted a while ago has inspired me to create some skirts/shorts in an animal print fabric for them. I love thinking up Disney outfits!


I made Prince Charming outfits for my twin boys when we went around Halloween last year. They were modified from the Scientific Seamstress Bowling shirt and Easy Fit pants patterns. froufroubyheathersue now has the princely braiding things. I used upholstery trim for the pants and epaulets, which snap on for removal to wash. These were a HUGE hit with the Step Sisters, Fairy Godmother and Cinderella and the other princesses at CRT. <3










Deffenm said:


> Is there a place to find patterns for costumes?  I looked at the usual sites (McCalls, Simplicity) but I can't seem to find one for an Aurora Dress.  My DD wants to be Aurora for the MNSSHP and she wants it be part blue and part pink.  This will be my first project so I am not sure where to look.  You all are so talented.


Seconding Scientific Seamstress blog for princcess-ifying the simply sweet pattern. I have made Cinderella and Tiana using that same pattern.



BuzzyBelle said:


> My first Simply SweetIt is such a great pattern to follow I'm not a very experienced sewer, but the directions are so clear!


Adorable! I love that fabric and the modifications you made to the standard simply sweet. Adorable.



think-like-tink said:


> Is this person who made this quilt still on the boards


I don't know if she ever stops by here anymore, this thread has died down significantly lately.



Ripey said:


> Hi, I am new to this thread.  I have been sewing awhile, but am still probably a beginner level. We have booked our next Disney trip, for November, so I need to start working on outfits for the girls.  I did a few things for our last trip, but mostly stuck with Iron on shirts.  Now that my Mom and MIL know how to do appliques on their machines I would like to do some of those.  So I have two questions
> 
> 1. Where are your favorite places to buy applique designs?  So far I have only used Etsy.
> 
> 2.  I would really like to sew one of those panel skirts that have vertical panels with a different character appliqued on every other panel.  Does anyone know where I can find a pattern or tutorial on how to make those?
> 
> Thanks.


froufroubyheathersue.com is my favorite. great selection and most importantly they stitch out great. she is having a 5 year anniversary sale this month 55% off $55.



Sally said:


> I generally do a good job of keeping up with my sewing friends, but the past few months have been a bit rough.  The end result is, the first grandbaby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan was born on 5/15/14 at 5:15pm
> 
> Now to find baby boy patterns
> 
> sorry for the huge picture, photo bucket and I do not play well together


Congrats! Check out Fishsticks designs for baby boy patterns, and I LOVE the Scientific Seamstress reversible romper for when he's a little older. I have made a half dozen or so of them and they are stink in' adorable. This is one I made for a friend's baby. He's 4 months, but this is the 6 month size, so it is a little roomy.


----------



## Sally

goteamwood said:


> Congrats! Check out Fishsticks designs for baby boy patterns, and I LOVE the Scientific Seamstress reversible romper for when he's a little older. I have made a half dozen or so of them and they are stink in' adorable. This is one I made for a friend's baby. He's 4 months, but this is the 6 month size, so it is a little roomy.



With all the Sis Boom patterns I have, you would think I'd looked there already.  I will for sure look at Fishsticks.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## think-like-tink

Sally said:


> I generally do a good job of keeping up with my sewing friends, but the past few months have been a bit rough.  The end result is, the first grandbaby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan was born on 5/15/14 at 5:15pm
> 
> Now to find baby boy patterns
> 
> sorry for the huge picture, photo bucket and I do not play well together



Oh how precious. Congratulations


----------



## Sally

think-like-tink said:


> Oh how precious. Congratulations



Thank you so much, I hated to come back home and leave him.


----------



## Ilovemyprincesses

BuzzyBelle said:


> My first Simply SweetIt is such a great pattern to follow I'm not a very experienced sewer, but the directions are so clear!



I LOVE that dress. I have a sewing machine but I don't know how to sew. I wish I could make that for my daughter.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Yes the lady who made the quilt is still on the boardsisn't it amazing!!


----------



## PurpleEars

think-like-tink said:


> Is this person who made this quilt still on the boards



A little bird told me that you were looking for me  (Thanks little bird, by the way!)

I have hardly been on here lately. Unfortunately life just got in the way of fun things like reading the boards!

I saw your PM about the size of the squares. I went back and measured the blocks. They were 6" by 6" squares - with 1/4" seam allowance, that means the finished "squares" are 5.5" by 5.5". I chose that size simply because of my embroidery machine at the time could only do 4" by 4". By having squares that size, I can still have nice little "white space" around the embroidery. I just bought white cotton fabric and cut the squares with a ruler and rotary cutter.

I collected and digitized all the signatures in that quilt. It actually wasn't too hard since the signatures were all lines.

Good luck and have fun collecting all the signatures! That is part of the fun!


----------



## BuzzyBelle

Ilovemyprincesses said:


> I LOVE that dress. I have a sewing machine but I don't know how to sew. I wish I could make that for my daughter.



Thanks! My sewing machine sat in the box for a few years and then I finally took a few classes at Joann's. I haven't made many things, but the Scientific Seamstress pattern explained everything so clearly


----------



## 2inpink

Hi! I'm new here and just wanted to introduce myself.  I am going to have to take an evening to try and sit down and go through all the posts!  I'm Stacey and I have a hubby and 2 little girls ages 3 and 5.  We're a disney obsessed family!  We live in Southern California and go to disneyland a minimum of once a month and are going on our 3rd disney cruise in 2 weeks as well as taking them to Disney World for the first time!  I grew up sewing but now do it a LOT more than ever.  I'm trying to fit in time to make my girls as many cute outfits for our next trip!


----------



## MandiC

Ilovemyprincesses said:


> I LOVE that dress. I have a sewing machine but I don't know how to sew. I wish I could make that for my daughter.



You'd be surprised how simple some of the patterns make it! Don't scare yourself with a store bought pattern off the bat, I recommend buying one off one someone on Etsy with a good rating. I believe my first one was by FooFooThreads and the pattern was so detailed and had pictures and it just really broke it down. You have to start somewhere   I taught myself to sew, though I would really like to take a class to perfect things a bit.


----------



## Ilovemyprincesses

MandiC said:


> You'd be surprised how simple some of the patterns make it! Don't scare yourself with a store bought pattern off the bat, I recommend buying one off one someone on Etsy with a good rating. I believe my first one was by FooFooThreads and the pattern was so detailed and had pictures and it just really broke it down. You have to start somewhere   I taught myself to sew, though I would really like to take a class to perfect things a bit.



Thanks for the advice. My mom can sew and has tried to show me once before. Doll clothes were hard because of the size. I really want to sew some things for my girls to wear to disney.


----------



## paigeag

We are going to DW for Thanksgiving this year and I'd love to make both of my girls a cotton princess dress. After reading through the thread I'm probably going to go with the simply sweet pattern. I need to make a Cinderella and a Belle. What type of fabric should I use so that it isn't too stiff? I'm pretty new to sewing (I have done a dress and skirt so far). I have a JoAnn very close to me. Some of the inspiration pictures I've found on the web look so drapey and soft. Thanks!


----------



## NiniMorris

paigeag said:


> We are going to DW for Thanksgiving this year and I'd love to make both of my girls a cotton princess dress. After reading through the thread I'm probably going to go with the simply sweet pattern. I need to make a Cinderella and a Belle. What type of fabric should I use so that it isn't too stiff? I'm pretty new to sewing (I have done a dress and skirt so far). I have a JoAnn very close to me. Some of the inspiration pictures I've found on the web look so drapey and soft. Thanks!



For soft comfortable dress use quilters cotton.  Pre wash the fabric to remove the finishing chemicals and such. You will have a very soft product. Goods luck!

Nini


----------



## Dittz

paigeag said:


> We are going to DW for Thanksgiving this year and I'd love to make both of my girls a cotton princess dress. After reading through the thread I'm probably going to go with the simply sweet pattern. I need to make a Cinderella and a Belle. What type of fabric should I use so that it isn't too stiff? I'm pretty new to sewing (I have done a dress and skirt so far). I have a JoAnn very close to me. Some of the inspiration pictures I've found on the web look so drapey and soft. Thanks!



I have just been using broadcloth when I make princess dresses for my daughter.  This way they aren't too expensive and great for her to play in later...


----------



## BuzzyBelle

paigeag said:


> We are going to DW for Thanksgiving this year and I'd love to make both of my girls a cotton princess dress. After reading through the thread I'm probably going to go with the simply sweet pattern. I need to make a Cinderella and a Belle. What type of fabric should I use so that it isn't too stiff? I'm pretty new to sewing (I have done a dress and skirt so far). I have a JoAnn very close to me. Some of the inspiration pictures I've found on the web look so drapey and soft. Thanks!


I like quilter's, too. Have you seen the scientific seamstress tutorials for the princess dresses using the simply sweet pattern? She has them on her blog for free I'm working on the Aurora one now


----------



## Ripey

BuzzyBelle said:


> My first Simply SweetIt is such a great pattern to follow I'm not a very experienced sewer, but the directions are so clear!



This is a beautiful dress!  Do the instructions for this style come with the original Simply Sweet pattern?


----------



## PurpleEars

paigeag said:


> We are going to DW for Thanksgiving this year and I'd love to make both of my girls a cotton princess dress. After reading through the thread I'm probably going to go with the simply sweet pattern. I need to make a Cinderella and a Belle. What type of fabric should I use so that it isn't too stiff? I'm pretty new to sewing (I have done a dress and skirt so far). I have a JoAnn very close to me. Some of the inspiration pictures I've found on the web look so drapey and soft. Thanks!



I second what Nini said about quilters weight cotton. That's what I use for most of my projects. From time to time I use polyester blends but they are not as soft and they tend to be thinner. On the other hand, blends tend not to require ironing whereas I ended up ironing some of my cotton dresses while on vacation!


----------



## MandiC

I use quilter's cotton for most of my girls dresses too. Broadcloth is a good idea also.


----------



## NiniMorris

Ripey said:


> This is a beautiful dress!  Do the instructions for this style come with the original Simply Sweet pattern?



The instructions to princess-fy the Simply Sweet does not come with the pattern, but can be found for free on her blog (Scientific Seamstress).  However, this looks like an over skirt added to the top.  

The way I do it is to add an overskirt that is 2 inches shorter than the original skirt...and just put it on top.  The main problem I find is the weight of the skirt is difficult to manage on a hot day.  Now, I am not sure exactly how this one was made, but if I ever make another one I would try to find a lighter weight fabric for the over skirt...

But I LOVE the look of this style!

Nini


----------



## MandiC

I so wish Simply Sweet went up to a size 12!


----------



## paigeag

Thanks for all the tips! I'll give the quilt cotton a try. Yes I've seen Scientific Seamstresses' blog, which was very helpful! I'm sure I'll have more questions, but this gets me started. Thanks again!


----------



## CrystalCarrington

My little Girl desperately wants to be Elsa for her BBB in September. I've been stressing so much, we alsoncan not get costumes here in the UK.

So I took to making outfits 2 weeks ago, then my MIL bought her one!!
I'm still going to keep making tutus and selling them with minimal profit with the rest of the money to be donated to Make a Wish Foundation.
I'm not claiming to be an expert, this only started as a back up for BBB.
DD5 has given me a list of characters that she wants now!

www.thetutufairyuk.yolasite.com


----------



## Planner2012

I am so glad that I found this thread! I am very new to sewing, but decided to try making some clothes for the kids. Right now I'm focusing on items for our upcoming trip. (This is also my first time using photobucket, so fingers crossed this works)

This is the first shirt I made for my daughter:





A matching hair clip:





The second shirt:









They're not perfect, but I had a lot of fun making them, and I'm hoping she'll have a lot of fun wearing them.


----------



## livndisney

CrystalCarrington said:


> My little Girl desperately wants to be Elsa for her BBB in September. I've been stressing so much, we alsoncan not get costumes here in the UK.
> 
> So I took to making outfits 2 weeks ago, then my MIL bought her one!!
> I'm still going to keep making tutus and selling them with minimal profit with the rest of the money to be donated to Make a Wish Foundation.
> I'm not claiming to be an expert, this only started as a back up for BBB.
> DD5 has given me a list of characters that she wants now!
> 
> 
> 
> You know there is not advertising/selling allowed on the Dis right? You might want to remove the link.


----------



## smola09's mom

Planner2012 said:


> I am so glad that I found this thread! I am very new to sewing, but decided to try making some clothes for the kids. Right now I'm focusing on items for our upcoming trip. (This is also my first time using photobucket, so fingers crossed this works)
> 
> This is the first shirt I made for my daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A matching hair clip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not perfect, but I had a lot of fun making them, and I'm hoping she'll have a lot of fun wearing them.



Those are darling!! Looks like you have been doing it a long time! Great job!


----------



## MandiC

Planner2012 said:


> I am so glad that I found this thread! I am very new to sewing, but decided to try making some clothes for the kids. Right now I'm focusing on items for our upcoming trip. (This is also my first time using photobucket, so fingers crossed this works)
> 
> This is the first shirt I made for my daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A matching hair clip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not perfect, but I had a lot of fun making them, and I'm hoping she'll have a lot of fun wearing them.



Very impressive! Doesn't look like your first for sure, they are adorable. By chance do you know where I might find instructions for a hair clip like that?


----------



## matdrew

last time I bought a lot on ebay ( many years ago) we did custom for almost all days and special dinners. This time its a budget trip. is ther anywhere besides etsy to buy stuff. I did not see much on ebay.


----------



## ssdeverell

I have a Brother CS-6000i ordered. I think I want to start with a circle skirt. Can someone point me in the direction of the best pattern or tutorial to use as a beginner?


----------



## Planner2012

MandiC said:


> Very impressive! Doesn't look like your first for sure, they are adorable. By chance do you know where I might find instructions for a hair clip like that?



Thank you 

I found easy instructions for the flowers at: www.thebucketlistgirl.com/fabric-flower-tutorial/
Have fun!


----------



## momof6princesses

I'm so excited!  Friday I get to pick up my Janome 350E and it will be my first. So can you tell me who you use for Disney characters, castles, writing etc.  Thanks, can't wait to get started!


----------



## katdancer93

I know this isn't a selling forum but I'm new and was curious. I love all the little custom outfits but I am not a sewer, well thats a lie, Im not very good at it. some of the disney inspired/themed outfits are so cute that I would like to make one or have one made in my size. I'm petite. But not as small as a childs 6. would anyone be able to point me in a direction of peasant dress patterns or the ruffle dresses? Im just not even sure where to begin.


----------



## MandiC

Thank you so much Planner! I will have to see if I can work my magic  

Katdancer- Are you looking for a women's size dress? I am petite (5'3/120lbs) and use the XS from the Meghan pattern https://www.etsy.com/listing/295580...No64zVG9uxXGyg87g0w1n7hYsi4e6VMhYsQ73-_Dw_wcB
With the style of the dress it could fit a woman smaller than I am too and it'd be fairly easy to alter the length.


----------



## mommy2paisley

Hi, ladies! It has been a long time since I have perused and dreamed of all the lovely items you make!!!

I had a quick couple questions I was hoping to get direction from (please pm me with I for!!)

Any of you know anyone who does custom camera straps for the small digital cameras that is like a lanyard and uses the smells Disney embroidery on it! I have searched for days and found one seller, who only makes the straps for the DSLR.  

Also, any of you know someone who makes awesome autograph pillowcases? I need 2 with names/dates and 2-3 characters embroidered. 

I have searched long and hard with no luck!!!  would love some suggestions of where to look!


----------



## katdancer93

MandiC said:


> Thank you so much Planner! I will have to see if I can work my magic
> 
> Katdancer- Are you looking for a women's size dress? I am petite (5'3/120lbs) and use the XS from the Meghan pattern https://www.etsy.com/listing/295580...No64zVG9uxXGyg87g0w1n7hYsi4e6VMhYsQ73-_Dw_wcB
> With the style of the dress it could fit a woman smaller than I am too and it'd be fairly easy to alter the length.



Yes I'm 5ft even and rather petite as well - thanks for the link!


----------



## tpettie

I'm looking for a Circus theme dress ideas I can sew but lack creativity.  I have Heather Sue's circus set, and several functional thread dress patterns (lots of others too). So if anyone has some dresses they have done and don't mind sharing that would be great this grandma asked to make the birthday theme dress would appreciate it.


----------



## 4monkeys

It has been a while since I have been in here and posted! But I am quite confused....  where did everyone go? It looks like nobody has posted in a couple weeks and this board is usually hopping  

I suppose I will have to keep coming back to check!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

I was wondering the same thing. Maybe vacations?


----------



## colleenhunter07

Does anyone know where I can find a pattern for a girls size 12 twirl halter dress?  The bodice has to be big enough to put a large applique.  I either find one in the right size but not right size bodice, or right size bodice but size doesn't go up to a 12.  Please help.  
Thanks Colleen


----------



## sewdisney

Have you tried You Can Make This?  They have a ton of patterns.  Good luck!


----------



## Raidra

Has anyone ever upcycled a rashguard?  I really don't want to sew my own from scratch, I much prefer upcycling/embellishing.  Not sure how it would work, though, as I usually work with cotton fabric and not whatever they make rashguards out of.

Ideas?  I also have a Silhouette so I could do freezer paper stencils or heat-transfer vinyl if it would be weird to mix regular fabric with rashguard fabric.

Thanks!


----------



## MandiC

I check in, but with the kids off school we are busy, busy, busy    and I just don't get much computer time. 
I'm starting to get ideas for outfits together for our next trip and starting to teach my girls some of the basics of sewing at the same time this summer, sewing has never been such work    but we are having fun with it.
Circus theme? I would think ruffles and color


----------



## Happyinwonerland

Hi everyone! This is my first post on the disboutiquers. I just wanted to post a photo of the Cinderella dress I made for my 7 year old niece to wear to dinner with Cinderella. I used the simply sweet pattern, I was surprised at how easy it is! This is my first big sewing project, and I am pleased as punch with how it turned out!


----------



## Happyinwonerland

ooops.... here is the image


----------



## jacquelynb

I can't see your image, but I would love to as I'm considering using that pattern for a cinderella dress as well.  I was just searching for other examples when I saw your post.  I wish I could offer advice on how to fix the image, but I'm not good at technical stuff at all.  Hopefully someone else can help fix it so we can all enjoy your new dress!!


----------



## Happyinwonerland

I tried to fix it- can you see it now?


----------



## jacquelynb

Yes I can and I think it looks fantastic!!  I am impressed that it is your first big sewing project bc it looks really well done!  Your daughter is going to be so excited to wear it!!  I love your choice of fabrics!  Hope you have more projects planned b I would love to see more!!


----------



## love to stitch

Happyinwonerland said:


> ooops.... here is the image



Your dress is beautiful. You did a great job.


----------



## Iamthequeen

The Cindy dress is adorable!

Here is a dress I made for a friend's daughter.  I used the sailor dress pattern from Tie Dye Diva, but altered it a bit.  I wanted a dress that opened all the way down the front and because the seersucker fabric was thin, I wanted the skirt lined, which worked out perfectly.  I also added more buttons than the original pattern called for.





I'm going to be working on custom tshirts for my dh and me for our trip in September and also need to make our costumes for the MNSSHP.


----------



## annegirl

The duffy bear dress is SO cute!


----------



## jacquelynb

Ok very frustrated right now!!  I have a pe770 fresh out of the box (purchased from amazon) and the automatic threader will not work.  I don't know if it's the machine or something I'm doing wrong but I am very very aggravated.  I've gotten it to work twice out of maybe 40 attempts??  I realize I can thread it manually but why isn't it working correctly it's brand new??!!

On too of that I've got major thread issues.  My mom gave me a large amount from thread art. Well apparently it hates my machine bc it is constantly breaking.  Has anybody else used thread art??

I really didn't think this would be so hard.  I am so discouraged.  What was supposed to be a fun hobby is making me want to pull out my hair!!1


----------



## chellewashere

jacquelynb said:


> Ok very frustrated right now!!  I have a pe770 fresh out of the box (purchased from amazon) and the automatic threader will not work.  I don't know if it's the machine or something I'm doing wrong but I am very very aggravated.  I've gotten it to work twice out of maybe 40 attempts??  I realize I can thread it manually but why isn't it working correctly it's brand new??!!
> 
> On too of that I've got major thread issues.  My mom gave me a large amount from thread art. Well apparently it hates my machine bc it is constantly breaking.  Has anybody else used thread art??
> 
> I really didn't think this would be so hard.  I am so discouraged.  What was supposed to be a fun hobby is making me want to pull out my hair!!1



Its not you. I have had my machine for over a year and the threader works only part of the time. 
FYI it is picky about thread.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

I think sometimes the automatic threader just doesn't line up quite right with the eye of the needle. Try a new/different needle. 

I haven't had problems with the thread art. Make sure the thread doesn't snap during the snap test or it might be old thread.


----------



## tinkbell13

jacquelynb said:


> Ok very frustrated right now!!  I have a pe770 fresh out of the box (purchased from amazon) and the automatic threader will not work.  I don't know if it's the machine or something I'm doing wrong but I am very very aggravated.  I've gotten it to work twice out of maybe 40 attempts??  I realize I can thread it manually but why isn't it working correctly it's brand new??!!
> 
> On too of that I've got major thread issues.  My mom gave me a large amount from thread art. Well apparently it hates my machine bc it is constantly breaking.  Has anybody else used thread art??
> 
> I really didn't think this would be so hard.  I am so discouraged.  What was supposed to be a fun hobby is making me want to pull out my hair!!1



Have you tried it with the foot in both the up and down positions? Sometimes mine will be finicky and not thread when the needle is up but will if it is down and vice versa.

I have a pack of Thread Art thread and am not happy with it. I have found certain colours constantly break in the machine.  I notice it breaks more in winter when it is drier in the house because the heat is on but it still does it in summer too. I really have to find a different thread. But there are others on here who have had good luck with Thread Art too.


----------



## sewdisney

Like many, it has been a while since I've been on this board.  I'm sorry to see it has died down.  I hope it can get up and going again!


----------



## sewdisney

jacquelynb said:


> Ok very frustrated right now!!  I have a pe770 fresh out of the box (purchased from amazon) and the automatic threader will not work.  I don't know if it's the machine or something I'm doing wrong but I am very very aggravated.  I've gotten it to work twice out of maybe 40 attempts??  I realize I can thread it manually but why isn't it working correctly it's brand new??!!
> 
> On too of that I've got major thread issues.  My mom gave me a large amount from thread art. Well apparently it hates my machine bc it is constantly breaking.  Has anybody else used thread art??
> 
> I really didn't think this would be so hard.  I am so discouraged.  What was supposed to be a fun hobby is making me want to pull out my hair!!1



I have a Brother and I have NEVER been able to use thread art.  I almost exclusively use Madera thread and I rarely have issues.

I am sorry you are discouraged.  It has happened to all of us at one time or another.  Sometimes you just have to walk away and come back in a day or two.  Please don't give up!


----------



## jacquelynb

Thank you everyone for the kind words and advice.  I don't remember if I mentioned this earlier but the machine was brand new and therefore should have been in good working order.  I purchased it from amazon.  After taking it to multiple sew shops to be looked at and speaking to several brother representatives, it was determined that I either had a lemon or it was damaged in delivery.  Amazon allowed me to return it for a full refund and I ordered one from an authorized brother dealer instead.  It is costing more money in the long run but at least I will have the support of their staff if I have any more problems.  I really appreciate everyone's encouragement.  I'm not giving up, in fact we have a trip in oct. and I'm in a hurry to get started.  I can't wait to get my new machine!!


----------



## sewdisney

jacquelynb said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words and advice.  I don't remember if I mentioned this earlier but the machine was brand new and therefore should have been in good working order.  I purchased it from amazon.  After taking it to multiple sew shops to be looked at and speaking to several brother representatives, it was determined that I either had a lemon or it was damaged in delivery.  Amazon allowed me to return it for a full refund and I ordered one from an authorized brother dealer instead.  It is costing more money in the long run but at least I will have the support of their staff if I have any more problems.  I really appreciate everyone's encouragement.  I'm not giving up, in fact we have a trip in oct. and I'm in a hurry to get started.  I can't wait to get my new machine!!



Oh that is great to hear!  Congratulations on your new machine.  I'm so glad Amazon let you return it (I think Amazon is really good when it comes to things like this).  I think it is definitely worth spending the extra money to get the support you'll now receive.

Where are you going in October?  We are going to WDW in October.


----------



## jacquelynb

We are going Oct. 13-22.  We are staying at the grand floridian.  I can't wait!!  Our kids don't know about the trip.  I'm so excited!!  It's really hard to keep quiet about it!!  I will be sewing in secret after they are in bed.  Good thing they are all deep sleepers!!


----------



## eskimopie

My Mom has made some amazing dresses for my daughter. I am so excited!

Snow White: 





Elsa:





She is also making a Cinderella, a Tinkerbelle, and maybe a Minnie Mouse!


----------



## sewmess

Beautiful dresses!


----------



## sarahtar

Hey, New to this thread. Kinda new to Dis, but I've really just been more of a reader for the past 15 years than a poster.   anyway, I'm thinking about making my DD a princess dress for a potential upcoming trip to wdw, is there a pattern you recommend? I typically make fairly simple clothes from patterns I draft myself, but I think a princess dress is a bit beyond my pattern-drafting skills. It would still need to be fairly simple, I have a huge deadline at the end of September that's mostly hogging all of my sewing time. Thanks!


----------



## sewdisney

jacquelynb said:


> We are going Oct. 13-22.  We are staying at the grand floridian.  I can't wait!!  Our kids don't know about the trip.  I'm so excited!!  It's really hard to keep quiet about it!!  I will be sewing in secret after they are in bed.  Good thing they are all deep sleepers!!



How fun that you are surprising your kids.  We did that 2 years ago when I took my daughter to Disneyland.  






eskimopie said:


> My Mom has made some amazing dresses for my daughter. I am so excited!
> 
> She is also making a Cinderella, a Tinkerbelle, and maybe a Minnie Mouse!



Beautiful dress!  Your mom is talented.  Your little girl is very lucky!  Is your mom making these dresses for a trip or just for dress-up?  (Sorry I couldn't see the Snow White dress - only the Elsa.)




sarahtar said:


> Hey, New to this thread. Kinda new to Dis, but I've really just been more of a reader for the past 15 years than a poster.   anyway, I'm thinking about making my DD a princess dress for a potential upcoming trip to wdw, is there a pattern you recommend? I typically make fairly simple clothes from patterns I draft myself, but I think a princess dress is a bit beyond my pattern-drafting skills. It would still need to be fairly simple, I have a huge deadline at the end of September that's mostly hogging all of my sewing time. Thanks!



Welcome!  This first dress I highly recommend is Sweet little princess dresses  by KatydidCreationsLLC.  You can find that on Etsy.

A few others you might want to look at are:  

Elise’s everyday princess dress (Frozen) from You Can Make This.
	Candy Castle dress from Craftsy.

Funktionalthreads has a few dresses that could easily be made into princess dresses.  You can find them on Etsy and YCMT.  She has superb patterns!

Good luck!


----------



## sarahtar

Thank you so much! I had poked around on You Can Make This for a while, but thought it might be faster to ask for recommendations, so I really really appreciate it. I'll check those out.   We were at the fabric store and she fell in love with the Satin fabrics and really really really wanted a dress from them, so this is good timing.


----------



## DisneyMom5

sarahtar said:


> Thank you so much! I had poked around on You Can Make This for a while, but thought it might be faster to ask for recommendations, so I really really appreciate it. I'll check those out.   We were at the fabric store and she fell in love with the Satin fabrics and really really really wanted a dress from them, so this is good timing.



I highly recommend scientific seamstress by Carla C, especially the portrait peasant and simply sweet.


----------



## Ilovemyprincesses

I was just wondering how long does a project take you if you are not a pro sewer? My mom has agreed to makes skirts and shorts for my girls but I just realized it is 12 items and we only have 14 weeks until we leave. 

On the plus side I got frozen fabric for 50% off.


----------



## MandiC

A skirt? I can do a skirt in 2-3 days...that is very broken up. I usually cut and pin one day, sew the next day I chance and spend a little time on finishing touches a third. I'm sure my sewing time is quite a bit different than your moms though. I rarely get more than an hour here and there to sew. I sew at the kitchen table and have 4 kids...enough said


----------



## RMAMom

I can get shorts done in under an hour, skirts too unless they are full of ruffles, then they take a little longer.


----------



## Chelsea524

We are headed to Disney at the beginning of November, yay!
My DD and I have a tradition of making a new costume for each day of the park and after a few years of this I am running out of ideas.  I need help.  I prefer cotton dresses ( in dresses meant to be in cotton mainly) but I may have to add others.  In the past she has worn Alice, Snow White traditional and Snow White rag, Ariel's blue land dress, Esmeralda, Cinderella rag dress, and Jessie.  I may be missing one or two, but I think that's it.

This time around I plan on making Briar Rose, Anna and possibly Wendy but that one I'm torn on because I feel like it should be a crepe, chiffon type fabric.  She is being Elsa for Halloween but I'm not sure that I want her bringing that to Disney with the satin and cape.  

Is there any other characters I can add?  I'm out of ideas.


----------



## jedimeg16

Chelsea524 said:


> We are headed to Disney at the beginning of November, yay!
> My DD and I have a tradition of making a new costume for each day of the park and after a few years of this I am running out of ideas.  I need help.  I prefer cotton dresses ( in dresses meant to be in cotton mainly) but I may have to add others.  In the past she has worn Alice, Snow White traditional and Snow White rag, Ariel's blue land dress, Esmeralda, Cinderella rag dress, and Jessie.  I may be missing one or two, but I think that's it.
> 
> This time around I plan on making Briar Rose, Anna and possibly Wendy but that one I'm torn on because I feel like it should be a crepe, chiffon type fabric.  She is being Elsa for Halloween but I'm not sure that I want her bringing that to Disney with the satin and cape.
> 
> Is there any other characters I can add?  I'm out of ideas.



Megara from Hercules, Belle (her village dress especially), Mulan, Merida


----------



## irky416

Hi all.  I've just started sewing.  I got a Brother SE400 for Christmas and have not touched it until about 3 weeks ago.  I have made two circle skirts, a diaper and wipes case, a hooded towel, and I've embroidered and appliqued a few things.  

I want to start making some more.  After following this thread for a long time, I decided I wanted to tackle the Simply Sweet because everyone just raves about it.  I downloaded the pattern, but it looks complicated.  Do you really need all 3 layers?  Does it matter what fabric I use for the other side?

Also, does anyone have a link to a pattern or tutorial to make a very simple skirt besides a circle skirt?

Thanks!


----------



## Chelsea524

jedimeg16 said:


> Megara from Hercules, Belle (her village dress especially), Mulan, Merida



Great ideas!  I completely forgot about Bells's village dress and Merida. Mulan could be fun too, I don't think DD has ever seen Hercules so she wouldn't know who Megara is.


----------



## sarahtar

Chelsea524 said:


> Is there any other characters I can add?  I'm out of ideas.



Ponyo? The girls from Totoro. There's Star Wars characters. The Marvel girls. I think one of the dresses from Enchanted is a cotton. The girl from Bolt. Vanelopie.


----------



## Ripey

I want to start making some more.  After following this thread for a long time, I decided I wanted to tackle the Simply Sweet because everyone just raves about it.  I downloaded the pattern, but it looks complicated.  Do you really need all 3 layers?  Does it matter what fabric I use for the other side?


I am starting my 3rd Simply Sweet Dress today!  It really is not that complicated, there are just a lot of pages to that pattern.  I used the good material for the front, then i did a fusible interfacing instead of the extra fabric in the middle.  then i used a cheaper fabric for the inside lining.  The hardest part i think was doing the elastic in the back to make it more fitted.   I am no professional by any means, pretty novice actually, but I do have my mother in law to help and she has been sewing a long time.  If you have any specific questions I can try to help.


----------



## irky416

Ripey said:


> I want to start making some more.  After following this thread for a long time, I decided I wanted to tackle the Simply Sweet because everyone just raves about it.  I downloaded the pattern, but it looks complicated.  Do you really need all 3 layers?  Does it matter what fabric I use for the other side?
> 
> 
> I am starting my 3rd Simply Sweet Dress today!  It really is not that complicated, there are just a lot of pages to that pattern.  I used the good material for the front, then i did a fusible interfacing instead of the extra fabric in the middle.  then i used a cheaper fabric for the inside lining.  The hardest part i think was doing the elastic in the back to make it more fitted.   I am no professional by any means, pretty novice actually, but I do have my mother in law to help and she has been sewing a long time.  If you have any specific questions I can try to help.



Thanks.  So I can basically just go get some cheap white cotton fabric from Walmart to use?  

I definitely did a double take when I saw how many pages there were in that pattern!!


----------



## squirrel

irky416 said:


> I want to start making some more.  After following this thread for a long time, I decided I wanted to tackle the Simply Sweet because everyone just raves about it.  I downloaded the pattern, but it looks complicated.  Do you really need all 3 layers?  Does it matter what fabric I use for the other side?
> 
> Also, does anyone have a link to a pattern or tutorial to make a very simple skirt besides a circle skirt?
> 
> Thanks!



I did not purchase the Simply Sweet pattern but made my own and I only use two fabric pieces for the front and for the back.  I made the front and back pieces the same so I just cut out 4 of them.  You can use cheaper fabric for the lining.  I have made some of mine with Broadcloth.

Skirts are easy.  Just take some fabric and sew the edges together.  Fold down the top and make a casing for the elastic.  Bottom edge can have ruffle added or just turned up and stitch.  The width of the fabric will determine the fullness of the skirt.


----------



## irky416

squirrel said:


> I did not purchase the Simply Sweet pattern but made my own and I only use two fabric pieces for the front and for the back.  I made the front and back pieces the same so I just cut out 4 of them.  You can use cheaper fabric for the lining.  I have made some of mine with Broadcloth.
> 
> Skirts are easy.  Just take some fabric and sew the edges together.  Fold down the top and make a casing for the elastic.  Bottom edge can have ruffle added or just turned up and stitch.  The width of the fabric will determine the fullness of the skirt.



Thanks!  As soon as I can get to a fabric store, I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## mediadiva

Ilovemyprincesses said:


> I was just wondering how long does a project take you if you are not a pro sewer? My mom has agreed to makes skirts and shorts for my girls but I just realized it is 12 items and we only have 14 weeks until we leave.
> 
> On the plus side I got frozen fabric for 50% off.



I think if its a pattern you've never made before it can take longer if you don't sew a lot. It also really depends on the pattern and if it uses a technique you can do but have not done before. If she's making multiple of the same thing (but dif fabrics) the 2nd one will go WAY faster then the 1st!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

chellewashere said:
			
		

> Its not you. I have had my machine for over a year and the threader works only part of the time.
> FYI it is picky about thread.



Sorry I didn't see this before,  I have a shop full of brother machines and two embroidery machines as well. Brothers hate the thread spool laying on its side (horizontal) if you have a vertical pin use it, or get a thread stand. Also if thread is giving super fits,  try Sewers Aid, they sell it many places put it on the thread and it helps it slide through better.


----------



## irky416

I thought I would post a few pics of the things I've tried.  These are all my very first attempts at sewing anything since I took sewing in 6th grade.  

I need more practice, especially at cutting strait!, but overall I'm fairly pleased with how they turned out for a first attempt.

First circle skirt:




Second circle skirt and first applique:








Ruffled twirly skirt (I had to remake the ruffle and it's still uneven.  Definitely need more practice!)




Diaper and Wipes case:



(I've had this done for a week now and just now noticed that the fabric is upside down.  Oops.)


----------



## cinderellanprince

Disney fabrics on sale at Joanns--most cotton are 4.99 yard!! perfect timing as i just booked my disney cruise


----------



## jchurch0409

I just subscribed a few days ago!! I love all the outfits and inspiration on this board! I can't wait to post some of the things I have been working on and see more great things from everyone! Thanks for sharing all your great work, tips, and ideas!


----------



## mamamousejess

Hi all! I've been lurking a couple of days and decided to join today! I am a novice sewer and really just started in the past year. I started making pads for my daughter's feeding tube, then covers for her trach ties and hospital gowns. I love all boutique kids clothing and want to start attempting some simple dresses/skirts for DD and shorts/pants for DS. They are 3 yo twins and my DD is a wish kid. You all are super talented! I can't wait to catch up on past threads and be even more inspired!

MamaMouse to C (DD, 3, wish kid) and Z (DS, 3)


----------



## cogero

Welcome. We highly recommend anything by Carla C aka as the Scientific Seamstress and part of Sis Boom. Her patterns are like mini sewing lessons and are super well written.

Another favorite here is Funktional Threads.


----------



## MandiC

My very first dress was a FooFooThreads dress from Etsy. Her patterns are also like mini sewing lessons, I had some difficulty with button holes. In hindsight I wouldn't do a dress with them for my first dress, try finding a cute peasant dress pattern. I found mine on You Can Make This, I do believe it might be SisBoom. I pretty much looked for the peasant dress pattern that had my girls' sizes, lots of stuff for smaller girls but once they are older it is harder to find cute dress patterns. 
I started sewing cloth diapers 8 years ago and I still consider myself a novice


----------



## mamamousejess

Thanks for the suggestions, girls! I will have to check them out! I need to get sewing!

MamaMouse to C (DD, 3, wish kid) and Z (DS, 3)


----------



## mamamousejess

Thanks for the suggestions, girls! I will have to check those patterns out and get sewing! I want to try to make some cute outfits for DD's wish trip!

MamaMouse to C (DD, 3, wish kid) and Z (DS, 3)


----------



## Happyinwonerland

Does anyone know of a good pattern that I could use to make a Minnie Mouse dress for a toddler? I'm thinking a circle skirt for the bottom, but I am having trouble finding a bodice that works. I don't feel experienced enough to draft my own bodice. Any suggestions?


----------



## Amandas4

I used a boys t-shirt from Old Navy for the bodice of YDD's Minnie Mouse dress.








For my older DD I just made a skirt and she wore a Minnie Mouse t-shirt.


----------



## Emilyswish

Hi everyone!

If any of you have ben around since 2010, you might remember me!  Our daughter, Emily, had her Make a Wish trip over Christmas 2010 - New Year's 2011.  We were honored to be chosen for the Big Give and you can see just a small sample of the amazing things we received in my signature picture from our trip!

We are headed back to Disney in 11 days!!!!!!  (Emily is actually staying home this time with family and nurses).

I had a question about pin trading for our older son Drew.  I know this isn't really the right place to ask but I wasn't sure where to find a pin trading thread/board.  So, our oldest, Drew, is now 10 years old and I was thinking about getting him a starter set of pins/lanyard for our trip.  I wanted to save a little money instead of buying some new but I'm worried about buying online and getting fake pins!  If any of you know someone who might sell me 5-10, relatively cheap, pins and can ship them fast could you private message me?

Thanks so much!

Oh, and some of the clothes that fit Drew on our last trip will now fit our younger son, Carter, so we are bringing some of your amazing items this trip too!!  

Aimee


----------



## GigiDisneyfreak

Hi everyone. I am very new to sewing. My 16 year old daughter would like a Belle in her blue dress costume. I have a shirt and apron, but I need to find a pattern very, very similar to the blue dress. I tried the YCMT website but the search feature didn't bring anything up for Belle. I live in an area where Walmart is really my only viable choice so if anyone knows a simplicity pattern that would be close could you please let me know which pattern, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aribelle

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone has made outfits to wear for the Spirit of Aloha Luau?   Looking for ideas.....especially for teen girls?  

Thank you.


----------



## sewmess

Amandas4 said:


> I used a boys t-shirt from Old Navy for the bodice of YDD's Minnie Mouse dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my older DD I just made a skirt and she wore a Minnie Mouse t-shirt.



These are fabulous!


----------



## pyrxtc

What happened to the Facebook page that was started from this thread ? I really miss seeing all the cute Disney outfits. This thread is slow now I don't get enough inspiration in my life.


----------



## EllNat11

I'm looking to start sewing (ok, hoping to start LEARNING how to)....

Any pointers?  Specific machine I should look for to help with the learning curve?  I know some are way more advanced than others.

I have a toddler daughter, i'd love to be able to make her a few cute dresses and such, definitely starting simple!

Thanks!


----------



## MandiC

I have a basic Janome machine, can't remember the model # at the moment but it was somewhere around $100. I have sewn a crib set, cloth diapers, dresses, Halloween costumes, ect with it. The only thing I can honestly say I *wish* my machine had is an automatic button option. I have a 3 (or 4?) step button hole, it's a pain especially for someone who is still pretty much a novice. So, make sure to read some reviews before you buy, because every manufacturer/machine is different. Some are quality, some are not, some are known for certain things others are not. I know when I bought my machine 8 years ago Janome was a pretty good brand but I haven't kept up to date by any means (don't need to be trying to find another reason to spend money   ) Make sure you have a zig zag stitch as well as a straight stitch, IMO the rest are nice but not a must if you are on a budget. I'm hoping sometime in the next year or two I will upgrade myself so I really should start looking again...but my budget is still less than $200...I just really want those easy buttons


----------



## pyrxtc

I have a Brother Project runway PC 420 machine that I am really happy with. It has lots of features so that I won't get machine envy too quickly and it didn't cost much. $364 on Amazon right now. I am a newer sewist, just over 2 years and I love it.


----------



## aboveH20

Fall will be here soon which means flannel will be on sale!  Keep reading to see why thats such *BIG* news.

 Greetings to oldies and newbies.  For some this is review and for others it is an introduction.  Give Kids the World is where many of the Make A Wish families stay when they go to Walt Disney World.  As part of their experience at this amazing place, each child (and family members up to the age of 18, I believe) is given a pillow to have and to hold.  A couple years ago some of us here on the disboutique thread started making pillowcases for these pillows.  

Admittedly, its not very glamorous or especially creative, but if you have simple sewing skills its a nice way to give back.  I really enjoy reading some of the Make A Wish trip reports and seeing photos of the pillows.  I believe that once I even saw a photo of a pillowcase that I made. 

Heres my latest set of pillowcases.  I usually make 40 at a time -- once I get in the rhythm its easy to keep going.  It would also be a great service project so keep it in mind as the new school year and program year begins.





 Ill try to find a link to the directions made by _ellenbenny_.  Basically one yard of flannel and 12 of a novelty print make four pillowcases.

One final note -- I see that Joann has flannel on sale next week for $2.99/yard.  Their flannel is getting smaller and smaller.  Ideally the flannel for this project should be 44-45 wide. I think I've had better luck at Hobby Lobby, but I know everyone has access to different fabric stores.


----------



## celerystalker

It took me forever to find you guys! I had to remember which sub group to look under. I'm starting to work on my mermaid cosplay again - this time I've convinced my niece to be ariel  - she has gorgeous red hair! I'm going to dig through the photobucket site, but I've lost my notes I had from before. Someone on this thread (I'm pretty sure it was on this thread and not just randomly on the internet) had adorable ruffle blue and green skirts they had made for their daughter - they weren't horizontal ruffles, but more vertical with a wave or twist to them. This is so vague! 
I think the ruffles were either chiffon or organza. 
They were paired with a cute appliqued ariel t-shirt. 
Anyone remember seeing those? 

I bought 4 yards of mermaid scale fabric at JoAnn's and I'm ready to get started!


----------



## sewmess

I haven't posted here in forever, but I finished what is quite possibly the most Disney thing I've ever made.






It's a basic tote bag, about 18 inches by 18.5 inches.  Pretty simple, but effective, wouldn't you say?

The lining is yellow with little white polka dots.


----------



## aboveH20

It was so much fun going back through old threads looking for _ellenbenny_'s directions for making the *Give Kids the World *pillowcases.  I saw some amazing sewing projects as I was searching. This used to be such an active thread.  I miss that.  We shared so much creativity and encouraged each other.  I know people have migrated to PTRs and Facebook . . . but I remember when . . . 

Anyway, if anyone is interested in making the pillowcases, here's the link to the directions.  As I wrote in my previous post a yard of flannel and 12" of a novelty print make four pillowcases.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40696974&postcount=2949

Anyone?


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Thanks for the repost on those directions.  I had my class make a bunch last year.


----------



## Disney Pal

Could anyone recommend or refer someone for embroidery instruction in this area? Thanks! Any help would be much appreciated. You could pm me.


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Hi! I guess I'm kind of a disboutiquer? I do have a boutique but I stay away from anything that could get me in trouble with the law. I buy licensed fabric, licensed ribbon, licensed patterns, etc. Mostly, though, if I'm making Disney Fan things, I'm making them for my own Squeaks. 

There was a dress that there was about five posts about back in Disboutiquers 16 (so, like, from 2009 ) and I'm digging through the internet for the pattern, I have the perfect idea for it! It's an apron dress where the exposed part of the skirt in the back has ruffles, the skirt is flat under the apron, it was SO cute! Does anyone know what I mean and, if so, where I should look?


----------



## Burnedout

I was wondering if this thread existed. Read about it on froufrou


----------



## MandiC

Looking back on the old threads makes me sad, wish this were still busy! I'm not much help though, I have a few go-to dress patterns and haven't ventured beyond those. It's really too bad, I didn't even attempt sewing clothes for my kids until last year and now my girls are 'too old' for a lot of the really cute stuff   At this point I hate to buy a pattern that doesn't go up to at least a 10 or 12 and so that cuts a lot of them out. My SIL just got married and they want babies so my fingers are crossed for some cute little nieces to sew for in the next year or two  
My boys are little yet but there just isn't much for boys. 
Lately I haven't even had any time for crafting. It is amazing, all 4 of my kids are in school this year (though I always have at least one home with me during the day due to the different schedules) so I thought maybe I'd have some extra time...NOPE! I am hoping to start sewing/knitting for Christmas gifts SOON!
I will have to keep this thread in mind with those pillowcases. My oldest daughter wants to learn to sew and I keep meaning to teach her, I bet that would be a great first pattern to teach her. She loves doing things like that, I taught her how to knit baby hats and she wants to start a knitting club at school and make baby hats for local hospitals.


----------



## ColonelHathi

ValarDisneyus said:


> Hi! I guess I'm kind of a disboutiquer? I do have a boutique but I stay away from anything that could get me in trouble with the law. I buy licensed fabric, licensed ribbon, licensed patterns, etc. Mostly, though, if I'm making Disney Fan things, I'm making them for my own Squeaks.  There was a dress that there was about five posts about back in Disboutiquers 16 (so, like, from 2009 ) and I'm digging through the internet for the pattern, I have the perfect idea for it! It's an apron dress where the exposed part of the skirt in the back has ruffles, the skirt is flat under the apron, it was SO cute! Does anyone know what I mean and, if so, where I should look?



Hi there, I'm an "old" lurker/occasional posted from a couple of years ago. From the dress you are describing, could it be the Grace Ruffle Dress? I can't remember the pattern creator at the moment, but I have 2 in the works for DD for our trip next year. I either got it off Etsy or from You Can Make This. I would search YCMT for it. It doesn't have an apron, but has panels. It has 3 tiers of ruffles with the top 2 layers that can go all the way around, sides only, back only, or sides and back. If not, there are a few apron dress patterns on YCMT too!


----------



## SueM in MN

ValarDisneyus said:


> Hi! I guess I'm kind of a disboutiquer? I do have a boutique but I stay away from anything that could get me in trouble with the law. I buy licensed fabric, licensed ribbon, licensed patterns, etc. Mostly, though, if I'm making Disney Fan things, I'm making them for my own Squeaks.
> 
> There was a dress that there was about five posts about back in Disboutiquers 16 (so, like, from 2009 ) and I'm digging through the internet for the pattern, I have the perfect idea for it! It's an apron dress where the exposed part of the skirt in the back has ruffles, the skirt is flat under the apron, it was SO cute! Does anyone know what I mean and, if so, where I should look?


Is it like the first picture here?
http://download.assistiveware.com/p...ng_and_Restoring_Backups_with_Web_Browser.pdf


----------



## SueM in MN

This is my DD's previous costume for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party 





It was an apron with big flower petals for the skirt. The apron worked well for someone in a wheelchair, but for a couple of reasons, she needs a different costume this year. I don't have time to sew something totally from scratch, so I am 'renovating' a top and pants into a new fairy costume.


----------



## Burnedout

I love the idea of the apron and am always re looking at how things can be modified. Lol I am not good at following the basic directions anyway!


----------



## ValarDisneyus

ColonelHathi said:


> Hi there, I'm an "old" lurker/occasional posted from a couple of years ago. From the dress you are describing, could it be the Grace Ruffle Dress? I can't remember the pattern creator at the moment, but I have 2 in the works for DD for our trip next year. I either got it off Etsy or from You Can Make This. I would search YCMT for it. It doesn't have an apron, but has panels. It has 3 tiers of ruffles with the top 2 layers that can go all the way around, sides only, back only, or sides and back. If not, there are a few apron dress patterns on YCMT too!



Oh my gracious it is, it is! Thank you so much! Woo! I already hodge-podged my own version for the dress I'm working on right now, but I am stashing this away for my next big idea. SQUEEEEEE I owe you one! Thank you again!


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Burnedout said:


> I love the idea of the apron and am always re looking at how things can be modified. Lol I am not good at following the basic directions anyway!



I'm not entirely sure I've made a pattern exactly as written......maybe since the first time I made one.


----------



## Burnedout

ValarDisneyus said:


> I'm not entirely sure I've made a pattern exactly as written......maybe since the first time I made one.



Rebel...


----------



## sewmess

ValarDisneyus said:


> I'm not entirely sure I've made a pattern exactly as written......maybe since the first time I made one.



Winging it.  Isn't that how everyone works with a pattern?


----------



## ColonelHathi

ValarDisneyus said:


> Oh my gracious it is, it is! Thank you so much! Woo! I already hodge-podged my own version for the dress I'm working on right now, but I am stashing this away for my next big idea. SQUEEEEEE I owe you one! Thank you again!


  Funktional Threads! I did buy it off Etsy on sale, had my eye on it for a while on YCMT. Love the pattern, love it! It turns out so cute, just takes a while with the ruffles! I love ruffles though.   I'm making a Jessie-inspired version and a Marie (Aristocats) version for DD. No apron, but I have seen some cute things done with the panels, appliqués, etc.   I'll have to remember to post some pics when I get them made. 

Oh, and page 107 I have a picture of DD in the Grace Dress with Mickey. This had the 3 ruffles all the way around the dress... whew, lots of ruffles!


----------



## ValarDisneyus

ColonelHathi said:


>



....Oh my lands.....I just did two ruffles on my serger and top-stitched them down, I need to order a bit more of one of the fabrics for the bottom ruffle and I'm already tired! And I have a plain front panel! I bet you were really excited about A) All the cute and B) The accomplishment! when that dress was finished!!


----------



## clambert1273

Not sure if this is where to post this  LOL  so I have a 7yo girl that is obsessed with all things frozen (well duh right)...  so earlier this year we embarked on the "must find Elsa for Halloween"...  you can imagine how successful this was...   

I couldn't find anything I liked and then the light bulb dinged...  my SIL designs costumes (like for real) so I enlisted her on my journey..  what she created from scratch is amazingly beautiful..   it isn't short and actually has a train cape behind it which my husband begged for it to be removable  lol  She is shipping it to us Thursday so next week I will actually be able to show my daughter in it!  

But for now - just had to show this off   











and the princess eagerly awaiting its arrival...


----------



## bjscheel

Do you guys have any resources for how to make an Anna cape for a 13 year old?  My mom should be able to improvise, but I'd like to find a tutorial or pattern if possible.  I found a decent one earlier that had the capelet at the shoulders and the long part behind, but I can't find it now.


----------



## ValarDisneyus

bjscheel said:


> Do you guys have any resources for how to make an Anna cape for a 13 year old?  My mom should be able to improvise, but I'd like to find a tutorial or pattern if possible.  I found a decent one earlier that had the capelet at the shoulders and the long part behind, but I can't find it now.



Simplicity makes an official Frozen pattern for Anna and Elsa, their website is www.simplicity.com I think.


----------



## ValarDisneyus

clambert1273 said:


> Not sure if this is where to post this  LOL  so I have a 7yo girl that is obsessed with all things frozen (well duh right)...  so earlier this year we embarked on the "must find Elsa for Halloween"...  you can imagine how successful this was...
> 
> I couldn't find anything I liked and then the light bulb dinged...  my SIL designs costumes (like for real) so I enlisted her on my journey..  what she created from scratch is amazingly beautiful..   it isn't short and actually has a train cape behind it which my husband begged for it to be removable  lol  She is shipping it to us Thursday so next week I will actually be able to show my daughter in it!
> 
> But for now - just had to show this off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the princess eagerly awaiting its arrival...



Oh no! I can't see them.  Am I alone?


----------



## talislotte

bjscheel said:


> Do you guys have any resources for how to make an Anna cape for a 13 year old?  My mom should be able to improvise, but I'd like to find a tutorial or pattern if possible.  I found a decent one earlier that had the capelet at the shoulders and the long part behind, but I can't find it now.



Hello!  I've been lurking for a while and enjoying the amazing things everyone makes here!

@bjscheel, McCalls has a Frozen-inspired cape pattern (M7000) that's available in both girl/misses sizing, hope that helps


----------



## ColonelHathi

ValarDisneyus said:


> ....Oh my lands.....I just did two ruffles on my serger and top-stitched them down, I need to order a bit more of one of the fabrics for the bottom ruffle and I'm already tired! And I have a plain front panel! I bet you were really excited about A) All the cute and B) The accomplishment! when that dress was finished!!


   ha ha, the ruffles... definitely an accomplishment! Not sure what has possessed me to start on two new dresses, other than my sweet DD who has worn the princess one down and loves to twirl - also has a sentimental 1st Mickey Bar stain on it (memories). I wish I had a serger, would for sure make my life easier! It is amazing how much fabric these take. For the Marie Aristocats dress I am just doing the ruffles on the sides, so I'm anxious to see how that turns out.


----------



## ValarDisneyus

I just bought a pattern for Squeaks' Sleeping Beauty dress: over 3 yards for only the skirt and not a single ruffle to speak of!


----------



## MandiC

3 yards! Wow! 
A good way to practice your ruffles is to sew a crib skirt   I had to take a break from sewing after that one, it was really cute though


----------



## squirrel

I haven't been on in a long time.  I haven't been sewing very much but now I have finished 5 Trick or Treat bags and a Halloween dress for my oldest niece.  They aren't allowed to wear costumes at school only Orange and Black.  I have one more dress to make.





Not sure why the photo is upside down, I turned it in photobucket before posting.  It shows the correct way on photobucket.


----------



## love to stitch

These are some outfits I made for a couple of little girls I know who are going to Disney World next week.


----------



## tcherjen

love to stitch said:


> These are some outfits I made for a couple of little girls I know who are going to Disney World next week.



Those are beautiful! The girls will love them.


----------



## OrlandoBelle

I haven't been on the Dis in ages, but I thought I would drop in to share with you some of the clothes I have made for my daughter for our trip to WDW in three weeks time!















































​
And finally for MVMCP:



​I also made a little something for me... 



​


----------



## Dawnlight

Amazing dresses!  What pattern did you use for the snow white dress? I love the touch of the apple buttons in back- so perfect!


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Ohhh my gracious; I was just about to say the same as Dawnlight about the apple buttons! And nice breathable cotton, too, that's very smart. I love those dresses, and I love how they cross in the back! You've been busy!

I just made this for our Akershus visiting day, I hope it makes for some awesome character pictures. Don't worry, I got permission from Brianna Garcia, the artist, to make this for personal use.


----------



## ValarDisneyus

love to stitch said:


> These are some outfits I made for a couple of little girls I know who are going to Disney World next week.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG][/URL]


The scalloped hem is SO SWEET! I love that!


----------



## ValarDisneyus

clambert1273 said:


> Not sure if this is where to post this  LOL  so I have a 7yo girl that is obsessed with all things frozen (well duh right)...  so earlier this year we embarked on the "must find Elsa for Halloween"...  you can imagine how successful this was...
> 
> I couldn't find anything I liked and then the light bulb dinged...  my SIL designs costumes (like for real) so I enlisted her on my journey..  what she created from scratch is amazingly beautiful..   it isn't short and actually has a train cape behind it which my husband begged for it to be removable  lol  She is shipping it to us Thursday so next week I will actually be able to show my daughter in it!
> 
> But for now - just had to show this off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the princess eagerly awaiting its arrival...



Ohhh, I see them now! That is STUNNING!


----------



## Dawnlight

ValarDisneyus said:


> Ohhh my gracious; I was just about to say the same as Dawnlight about the apple buttons! And nice breathable cotton, too, that's very smart. I love those dresses, and I love how they cross in the back! You've been busy!
> 
> I just made this for our Akershus visiting day, I hope it makes for some awesome character pictures. Don't worry, I got permission from Brianna Garcia, the artist, to make this for personal use.



Ahhhhh!  That dress is fabulous; that fabric is a riot.  Where on earth did you get it?


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Dawnlight said:


> Ahhhhh!  That dress is fabulous; that fabric is a riot.  Where on earth did you get it?



I got the artist's permission to have it printed on fabric special-style. Seriously, I put wayyy too much thought into this. I'm pretty sure it'll be worth it, though.


----------



## ColonelHathi

OrlandoBelle said:


> I haven't been on the Dis in ages, but I thought I would drop in to share with you some of the clothes I have made for my daughter for our trip to WDW in three weeks time!


I love, love, love the Snow White dress. DD is obsessed with Snow! Ditto, what patterns did you use, super cute! I have been searching for a good flutter sleeve sundress pattern! The Alice dress is so precious, and I am partial to Eeyore. Just love them, and all in 3 weeks?!? Amazing!


----------



## Disney Pal

Could anyone help me with some questions about Embroidery/sewing machines? I would like to start sewing/embroidering and was wondering when you see all these cute shirts with the black Mickey heads do you use a embroidering machine or sewing machine? Do you make like a patch then attach it to a shirt ???or just cut fabric out and fuse it to a shirt? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## RMAMom

Disney Pal said:


> Could anyone help me with some questions about Embroidery/sewing machines? I would like to start sewing/embroidering and was wondering when you see all these cute shirts with the black Mickey heads do you use a embroidering machine or sewing machine? Do you make like a patch then attach it to a shirt ???or just cut fabric out and fuse it to a shirt? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!


    Some are done with an embroidery machine and some are done with a sewing machine. The ones on a sewing machine are called "hand appliqué " and there is  a very good tutorial on how to do that on the first page of this thread


----------



## love to stitch

OrlandoBelle said:


> I haven't been on the Dis in ages, but I thought I would drop in to share with you some of the clothes I have made for my daughter for our trip to WDW in three weeks time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> And finally for MVMCP:
> 
> 
> 
> ​I also made a little something for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Everything is soooo pretty!


----------



## OrlandoBelle

It's the Grace pattern by Boo! Designs. X


----------



## squirrel

Here is the other Halloween dress I made for the younger niece.


----------



## ColonelHathi

OrlandoBelle said:


> It's the Grace pattern by Boo! Designs. X


 Thank you!   I will have to check that out!


----------



## Bektasmic

Feeling so inspired by all the talent here!  Hoping for some advice. Want to make a 10-panel circle skirt for DD5. Alternating panels will feature her 5 fave princesses (b/c she can't decide on just one and heaven forbid she meets one of her faves while dressed as another princess!). Or perhaps 10 princesses on different color panels?

Do you think it would work to iron on Princess images from a printer?  Have only worked with iron ons with tshirts. Can anyone speak to how well they work or how long they last on quilter cotton?  Having trouble finding ready-designed fabric for Mulan and Pocahontas...

Also, she will wear the skirt over leggings. I know characters won't autograph clothing on bodies but would they object to us removing the skirt for a signature on their panel (braced with a book)?  And if not, sharpie? Fabric marker?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ksl5f123

Hi everyone!  I love looking at this thread for ideas.  We are going back to WDW in 4.5 months, so I am trying to get started with our outfits.  

For Halloween, my 8yo wanted to be Alice in Wonderland.  Here is the dress:




I am sure that most of you recognize that it is CarlaC's Precious Dress - just perfect for Alice!

I added an apron with CarlaC's bottom and a top of my own creation.  Here she is wearing it on Halloween:




She is planning to wear the outfit again on our trip.  One down - many to go!


----------



## love to stitch

ksl5f123 said:


> Hi everyone!  I love looking at this thread for ideas.  We are going back to WDW in 4.5 months, so I am trying to get started with our outfits.
> 
> For Halloween, my 8yo wanted to be Alice in Wonderland.  Here is the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that most of you recognize that it is CarlaC's Precious Dress - just perfect for Alice!
> 
> I added an apron with CarlaC's bottom and a top of my own creation.  Here she is wearing it on Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is planning to wear the outfit again on our trip.  One down - many to go!



She looks very cute.


----------



## love to stitch

Some new outfits for my grandkids.


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Ohhh that Elsa dress is STUNNING. I love the little outfits for gentlemen, too! It's rare to see handmades for boys, those are really great! <3


----------



## ksl5f123

love to stitch said:


>



I love this!  Very pretty.  My 11yo DD just asked for an Elsa dress.  I am really struggling with how to keep it from being itchy.


----------



## love to stitch

ValarDisneyus said:


> Ohhh that Elsa dress is STUNNING. I love the little outfits for gentlemen, too! It's rare to see handmades for boys, those are really great! <3



Thank you.



ksl5f123 said:


> I love this!  Very pretty.  My 11yo DD just asked for an Elsa dress.  I am really struggling with how to keep it from being itchy.


Thank you. My granddaughter hasn't complained about it being itchy.


----------



## MandiC

Love the boy outfits!  I'm getting antsy to sew some clothes for Disney, if only I knew a closer estimate of when we were going back! I am currently sewing a dress for my oldest for Thanksgiving    My goal is to sew most of my girls' summer wardrobe for next year so I'll probably start on that in February. They prefer dresses so I figured we'd make the best of it and just set that goal this year rather than buying a bunch of shorts and shirts they'll never wear   or waiting and trying to find sundresses that are appropriate for their ages in the stores.


----------



## Bektasmic

I've slowly been working my way through this thread and the Project Runway type challenges and just am in such awe of the talent here. It's definitely got my creative juices flowing. Picked up some fabric to do some Disney outfits for Feb!

To the post avocet me, I totally understand where you're coming from. My little girl made the big leap from the little girl section to the big girl section, and it was just so sad. Everything was either ironic hipster or totally inappropriate. My girlie girl is five. She wants ruffles and pictures of cute stuff on her clothes and for it to be comfy. We ended up sewing almost all her summer things last year. It's really been a bonding experience. She picks out fabrics and trims (sometimes questionable color combos/patterns but who cares) and even helps drive the pedal and sew on buttons.  I felt "sew" great to look in her closet and see most of it be our creations. Hope you have a similar or even better experience!


----------



## Meshell2002

Hi all! I've been reading back the last few pages,  glad to see some familiar sign ons. I don't have a trip coming up and work close to 50 hrs a week, I enjoy lurking on the thread a little and getting eye candy fixes even if I didn't make them.


----------



## MandiC

That sounds wonderful Bektasmic, I hope we have a similar experience    I know my girls love picking fabric for their dresses so I'm sure it will be fun and both are interested in learning to sew so they might even be able to help. Most of all I want them to learn that they can be fashionable and still be modest and appropriately dressed! It is so sad how once they are out of toddler sizes designers seem to think they need to look like mini adults. 
BTW- if your little girl loves ruffles check out FooFoo Threads shop on Etsy. (I'm not affiliated in any way, just love her patterns   )


----------



## ksl5f123

Question What do you make with fleece?  Our local fabric store (Hancock Fabrics) is having 70% off all their fleece on Black Friday (including all the Disney patterns).  I would love to get some and make something for our trip in March, but my kids have enough blankets and it will be too warm for hats & scarves.  Any ideas?


----------



## MandiC

I've made neck pillows for my kids with fleece. They use them in the car (and when we were on the plane). 
I have been meaning to do some car seat ponchos too.
What I am hoping to do with fleece if I can get some during the sale is make blankets for our local hospital. My daughter spent a week in the hospital last month and on the children's floor every child gets a teddy bear and blanket of their own at check in. She has so many blankets but she just loves that one for some reason so I am glad they do that, a little comfort for kids who are scared.


----------



## Bektasmic

Ooooh thanks for the heads the heads up!  I'll have to buzz over to Hancock!

Love what you described above for the kids. Might look into what our local hospital accepts and do up some fun projects. Thanks for the idea!

I just made a stroller blanket out of princess fleece. It ties on each corner (to avoid getting run over by wheels and theft if we leave it in the stroller). Didn't want the bulk of a big blanket. During day at Disney she can sit on it and says it makes things comfy. Then at night if it's chilly she's completely covered. I just doubled the fabric and seamed all the way around (flipped inside out first)

Had also considered making a muff-style hand warmer-tootsie roll shaped with elastic pucker at wrist insert. 

Wondering if any of the designs would lend themselves to felt boards with cut out princesses. Or maybe paper doll style characters with 2-D "clothes" that could be cut from other designs.


----------



## MouseketeerKelsey

Oh geez. I have that feeling where i sort of know that something isn't a good idea, but I am doing it anyway.

I decided to learn to sew. That's not totally accurate, I know how to sew basic things (i am very proud of my pillows) but let's be real I really don't know how to sew.

I have some health problems and have been desperately looking for something artistic that I can throw myself into. I am a singer by nature, but you can't do that in the middle of the night!

I figure I should introduce myself? Maybe? I'm not sure. I'm going to do it anyway. 

I'm Kelsey. I am 18, until the end of this month, and Disney is an obsession. I love all things artistic and have a hangbag obsession. I am actually hoping to learn how to make those. That is my goal. Someone please tell me if that is extremely hard. 

If anyone has any recommendations on good things to try to get started that would be awesome! My mom knows how to sew, but is also extremely busy. Also I'm not exactly planning on telling her that I am starting this because I know I'll get the lecture about wearing myself too thin with my health. I love my mom so much, but she worries.

I am planning on pulling her sewing machine out while she is at work today, PRAYING THAT IT WORKS, I seem to remember that there may be a problem with it  and going from there. 

I know we have a giant bag of material in our garage. 

I plan to go back through and read lots, if not all, preious posts on here and learn everything I can, but I thought I would start by jumping in head first, that's really the only way I do things, you'll probably learn that fast if you get to know me, oops!

Fingers crossed, here we go!


----------



## MandiC

Hi Kelsey!
I taught myself how to sew. I didn't have a mom/grandma who knew how to sew so I figured I'd do it myself. I taught myself how to knit as well and figured it couldn't be all that hard   LOL  I had motivation to teach myself to sew as we were broke and I was doing cloth diapers with my second daughter and just knew I could sew them cheaper than I could buy them (at the time cloth diapers were $20 a piece, now you can find much cheaper ones!) so I jumped right in. 
My biggest recommendation, buy a pattern off etsy. Look for something you are interested in sewing and find a seller with good reviews about communication and detailed patterns. I only sewed diapers for years. When I was pregnant with baby #4 we had no room for a full sized crib so I decided to sew a bedding set for our mini crib for him. I used a lot of youtube videos but that perfected my ruffles   (crib skirt). Finally 2 years ago I decided to jump right in with dresses for my girls and I found an amazing lady on etsy with such detailed patterns with pictures and she is always willing to answer questions via email. You get better with time and patience. Read through the entire pattern BEFORE you cut, iron or sew anything. Read ahead a bit if you don't quite understand something along the way. Measure twice, cut once   Store bought patterns are known for not being detailed, I'd just really suggest waiting on them at least until you are a pretty confident seamstress.


----------



## ksl5f123

Well, my Disney sewing has been delayed.  I did manage to finish the kids Thanksgiving outfits just in time.  I made all the shirts, the girls' skirts, and the romper.






Now, I am trying to decide which new sewing machine I want.  Right now, I have a VERY basic Singer machine.  It has 2 stitches - straight and zig-zag.  That is all!  I use my machine to make skirts and dresses for my girls, shorts for the older boy, and rompers for the baby.  I also do a lot of hand applique work.  I would like to start adding some lettering to some of our custom shirts.

What I need in a machine:
 - automatic buttonholes!  I make these right now using zig-zag stitches, but I think I tear out at least 5 for every one I make.
 - speed control - Doing hand appliques with just a foot pedal means that sometimes it goes way too fast and I end up off the edge.  

What I want:
 - the ability to write some words on a t-shirt

The machines I am considering:
- Singer 9960 Quantum Stylist
- Brother SE-400

The Brother is a combo sewing and embroidery machine with a 4 by 4 hoop.  Would that be better for lettering than the Singer?  Or am I just going to get frustrated by the small hoop and want another machine?  I am not really looking to machine applique.  Are they both overkill?  Any opinions?


----------



## aribelle

MouseketeerKelsey said:


> Oh geez. I have that feeling where i sort of know that something isn't a good idea, but I am doing it anyway.
> 
> I decided to learn to sew. That's not totally accurate, I know how to sew basic things (i am very proud of my pillows) but let's be real I really don't know how to sew.
> 
> I have some health problems and have been desperately looking for something artistic that I can throw myself into. I am a singer by nature, but you can't do that in the middle of the night!
> 
> I figure I should introduce myself? Maybe? I'm not sure. I'm going to do it anyway.
> 
> I'm Kelsey. I am 18, until the end of this month, and Disney is an obsession. I love all things artistic and have a hangbag obsession. I am actually hoping to learn how to make those. That is my goal. Someone please tell me if that is extremely hard.
> 
> If anyone has any recommendations on good things to try to get started that would be awesome! My mom knows how to sew, but is also extremely busy. Also I'm not exactly planning on telling her that I am starting this because I know I'll get the lecture about wearing myself too thin with my health. I love my mom so much, but she worries.
> 
> I am planning on pulling her sewing machine out while she is at work today, PRAYING THAT IT WORKS, I seem to remember that there may be a problem with it  and going from there.
> 
> I know we have a giant bag of material in our garage.
> 
> I plan to go back through and read lots, if not all, preious posts on here and learn everything I can, but I thought I would start by jumping in head first, that's really the only way I do things, you'll probably learn that fast if you get to know me, oops!
> 
> Fingers crossed, here we go!



Handbags are a good place to learn....obviously choose very simple patterns to start.   If you go to pinterest and look up "beginner purses" you'll find lots of FREE patterns that are good to start with.  That way you're not investing a lot of money into patterns until you've learned to make the very basic ones, then you can move up to the more complex that may require either a bit more digging through pinterest or buying patterns.  

Sewing with a pattern is really just about following directions.....a little bit of skill obviously, but mostly follow directions.   The stuff a lot of these ladies are making on this thread are taking a pattern and tweaking it a lot to get their creativity into the outfit....that takes time, patience and practice.  But it is completely doable....patience is the most important ingredient though! 

As for mom worrying...yeah, that's our job.   But sewing doesn't have to be a burden....try to avoid setting deadlines so you can start and stop whenever you want.  A lot of the "stress" you read about on this thread is folks with Disney trips and more ideas then time to get them into outfits.


----------



## hey_jude

Just wanted to share a safari vest I made for a colleague's 4 yr old son who will be making his first trip to Animal Kingdom in January.


----------



## Bektasmic

hey_jude said:


> Just wanted to share a safari vest I made for a colleague's 4 yr old son who will be making his first trip to Animal Kingdom in January.



Awwww!  Adorable!


----------



## Dawnlight

This is the first outfit I've made for our upcoming trip.  I made a simple elastic waist skirt with appliqued scallop shells along the bottom.  There are 12 shells on each skirt.  The fabric is reminiscent of Ariel's tale, and the shells mimic her top.  I also made reversible headbands (solid purple on reverse) with a detachable shell hair clip.  I may embellish the clips more, but I'm going to work on the other outfits first.  I may also do another clip with flowers and pearls to match the purple side.

My girls are 9, and they generally do not wear any themed clothing, but I got the shirts for the trip and the skirts will be regular summer wear with a basic non-Disney shirt.





Embellished scallop clips:


----------



## Chrystmasangel

Hello.  I happened to just run across this thread yesterday while I was browsing and can't believe that I did not find it earlier.  I am loving all the items you have shared and even though have just begun to read through it, am excited to see all the creative minds at work!. 

I have taught myself how to sew (if that's what you want to call my lack of knowledge LOL).  I started on an old sewing machine my mom had back when I was a kid.  She got it from her mom, but couldn't sew a lick, so it just sat there collecting dust.  As a kid, I was a huge Barbie fan and mom and dad didn't have much $, so I was always dreaming about the barbie clothes I would see in stores just wishing I could get them for my precious barbies... then one day, I got this brilliant idea to try my hand at sewing my own barbie clothes (I think I was 10...) so I drug the dust covered machine out of it's table and it still had the manual with it, so I was in luck.  I started reading how to work the machine and with my mom patiently explaining to me to keep my fingers away from the needle, (her only tid bit of instruction ), I started planning away with my barbie clothes "design studio" in my little corner of the hallway.  

I wouldn't say I am that great, but I can manager.  I primarily just do alterations as I hate the idea of paying for them.  

I did embark on quite the project last month.  My daughter wanted a back pack purse and wanted it Olaf themed.  We looked and looked and couldn't find anything for her.  We happened to find a material at Walmart that was just as cute as could be and she begged me to make her a purse with it.  I gave in and told her I would try, but was making no promises.   I bought a pattern that was somewhat what she wanted, but knew that to get exactly what she wanted, I would have to add some touches to it.  It is in no way perfect, but for my first complete from scratch project, I was pretty happy with the results and will share pics below.


----------



## Dawnlight

^^^^^ Great job on the bag!  Love the Olaf fabric.

Here are my girls' Animal Kingdom outfits.  I made the skirt previously to wear to the Lion King musical and appliqued the shirts yesterday.  I'm hoping it's not too hot for long-sleeves, but in any event, they can be rolled or pushed up.

There was great discussion of whether the Minnie bow should be on the side or centered.  Centered hid the hat too much, IMO, so we went with on the side. 





Matching headbands (reversible) and detachable bow clips


----------



## ksl5f123

Dawnlight said:


>



Love how you made the skirts re-usable.  I'm working on an Ariel outfit now and trying to keep it subdued like yours.  Love the headbands too!



Chrystmasangel said:


>



You did a great job!  I am sure your DD will love it!  I haven't seen Olaf fabric at Walmart.  Hmmm...




Dawnlight said:


>



Adorable!  I like the bow on the side!  Did you use a pattern for your applique or did you draw it yourself?


----------



## WendyLou

hey_jude said:


> Just wanted to share a safari vest I made for a colleague's 4 yr old son who will be making his first trip to Animal Kingdom in January.


m

I love this!


----------



## Dawnlight

ksl5f123 said:


> Adorable!  I like the bow on the side!  Did you use a pattern for your applique or did you draw it yourself?



I looked up templates online and then altered them a little.  I cut out the templates and appliqued the different pieces using Heat & Bond, then sewed around them.


----------



## Dawnlight

Olaf-themed outfits- I made the skirts to coordinate the store-bought shirt (so we can reuse it with non-themed clothing) and made reversible headbands with a felt olaf attached to a bow.









All the headbands and bow/clips so far:


----------



## Dawnlight

Can't forget about the boy/men folk, though they were a lot less interested in Disney-wear than my girls 

Simple, basic tees with Mickey head and bow tie appliques.  Each chose his own color for the bow tie.





Gotta love the tee-shirt sales at JoAnn Fabric- each only cost about $2.75 to make (all the dotted fabric was on hand, the solid black was bought for the project).


----------



## Pookasaurus

Love the outfits and projects posted in here! I wish I had your guys' skill. I used to know to sew and hoping I'm not too rusty.

I bought a brother pe770 and am hoping it isn't too much of a learning curve - hoping post holidays between birthday parties to get a few shirts made for my boys. I've already found a few tips and such (such as were to find files) helpful so thank you


----------



## FaithsWish

Hi! I hope it is ok for me to join y'all here. 

I heard a rumor that Santa put a Silhouette Cameo under the tree with my name on it! 

I have been stalking Etsy, trying to figure out how to make some of the adorable vinyl iron on and appliqued designs for tshirts. 

I am super excited to learn!

I plan on dusting off the old sewing that is somewhere buried in a closet. I'm hopeful that sewing is like riding a bike and that it will come back to me. I used to make quite a few of my older kiddos clothes and even a few bridesmaid and prom dresses......about 15 years ago!

Is it Christmas morning yet????


----------



## love to stitch

I haven't been on here in a few weeks and there are so many cute pretty things. I really need to remember to check in here more often.


----------



## FaithsWish

I finished my first project on the Cameo!






[/url]Pooh sized shirts by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

FaithsWish said:


> I finished my first project on the Cameo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Pooh sized shirts by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]



Adorable!!!   I'm getting my silhouette in a few weeks!  This kind of thing makes me soooooo excited!


----------



## FaithsWish

I have been making good use of the Cameo that was under the Christmas Tree. 






[/url]Mickey Head balloon shirts. by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]

These are for Mayor Clayton's surprise birthday party at GKTW!






[/url]Pirate Mickey by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]

I just started on these, they are for the Princess and Pirate Party at GKTW. We will all be "pirates" and Faith wants to be a princess. A pirate princess! LOL Still trying to figure out how to do that one. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!!


----------



## MandiC

How cute! I want one but probably has to wait for next Christmas     I got my two biggest wants on my list; a KitchenAid and a new sewing machine...and a sewing table is on it's way! I'm super excited to have an auto buttonhole and lots of pretty decorative stitches


----------



## love to stitch

FaithsWish said:


> I have been making good use of the Cameo that was under the Christmas Tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Mickey Head balloon shirts. by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> These are for Mayor Clayton's surprise birthday party at GKTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Pirate Mickey by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> I just started on these, they are for the Princess and Pirate Party at GKTW. We will all be "pirates" and Faith wants to be a princess. A pirate princess! LOL Still trying to figure out how to do that one.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!!



Very cute shirts. My grandson saw the pirate Mickey and informed me that he needs one to wear when he is fighting with his sword, so I guess I'll be adding it to my to do list.


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

Now that my Christmas sewing is done I really need to get moving on our trip sewing.  I have never been this far behind!  On my list I have a Doc McStuffins's skirt, 2 Mike W. shirts, 1 Musket Mickey shirt or dress, 1 Chip and Dale shirt, 2 figment outfits and more.  Time for me to get off the computer and get sewing!  I will try to get back with pictures next month!


----------



## ksl5f123

FaithsWish said:


> I have been making good use of the Cameo that was under the Christmas Tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Mickey Head balloon shirts. by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]



These are really cute!  A Cameo is a cutting machine, right?  So these are iron on vinyl?  I just bought some of that and was thinking of trying it out for the first time.  Great job!


----------



## ksl5f123

MandiC said:


> How cute! I want one but probably has to wait for next Christmas     I got my two biggest wants on my list; a KitchenAid and a new sewing machine...and a sewing table is on it's way! I'm super excited to have an auto buttonhole and lots of pretty decorative stitches



Congrats on the new machine!  I got one for Christmas too and am excited about the same functions.  I have made some really ugly buttonholes and can't wait to have the machine do it for me!



Maggie at the Fort said:


> Now that my Christmas sewing is done I really need to get moving on our trip sewing.  I have never been this far behind!  On my list I have a Doc McStuffins's skirt, 2 Mike W. shirts, 1 Musket Mickey shirt or dress, 1 Chip and Dale shirt, 2 figment outfits and more.  Time for me to get off the computer and get sewing!  I will try to get back with pictures next month!



Wow!  That is quite a list!  I can't wait to see your Figment outfits!  DD and I both love Figment!


----------



## ksl5f123

Question:  I am trying to make some shirts for our stay at AoA in March.  I have Nemo, LM, and Cars fabric, but can't find any Lion King anywhere!  The only thing I have found is a single fat quarter on ebay for $17 (too $$ for me   ).  Has anyone ever seen Lion King fabric?  If so, where?  Thanks!


----------



## Dawnlight

ksl5f123 said:


> Question:  I am trying to make some shirts for our stay at AoA in March.  I have Nemo, LM, and Cars fabric, but can't find any Lion King anywhere!  The only thing I have found is a single fat quarter on ebay for $17 (too $$ for me   ).  Has anyone ever seen Lion King fabric?  If so, where?  Thanks!



I suggest looking at sheets.  I got a new twin sized flat sheet with a Lion King theme that I was going to make skirts out of for my girls for the LK Musical we saw in the fall (I ended up making something different).  

Good luck!


----------



## FaithsWish

ksl5f123 said:


> These are really cute!  A Cameo is a cutting machine, right?  So these are iron on vinyl?  I just bought some of that and was thinking of trying it out for the first time.  Great job!



Thank you! Yes, the Cameo is a cutting machine. I am using Siser EasyWeed heat transfer vinyl. There was a definite learning curve, but they are getting easier.  Next up, I'm making Mickey snowmen!


----------



## Anliena

Hope no one minds I'm jumping in here for the first time!  DD got an 18" doll for Christmas and I wanted to make her a princess dress for it.  I'm a beginning with sewing and the one time I tried to make clothes it was a failure.  Hoping someone might be able to point me towards a free tutorial and pattern?  I'm leaning towards Aurora but she'd be happy with any princess dress I'm sure!

Thank you!


----------



## squirrel

Anliena said:


> Hope no one minds I'm jumping in here for the first time!  DD got an 18" doll for Christmas and I wanted to make her a princess dress for it.  I'm a beginning with sewing and the one time I tried to make clothes it was a failure.  Hoping someone might be able to point me towards a free tutorial and pattern?  I'm leaning towards Aurora but she'd be happy with any princess dress I'm sure!
> 
> Thank you!



youcanmakethis.com has some doll patterns.  There is a simply sweet pattern for kids that may also come with the doll pattern.  I found that pattern easy to make for kids and change it into a princess dress.  I actually just made my own pattern pieces from looking at the dress.


----------



## MandiC

Pinterest would be my recommendation for finding free doll patterns. I have yet to actually sew anything for my girls' dolls! I've been meaning to but something or another always comes up and I just never get time to clothe their poor dolls   good thing grandma seems to love buying up doll clothes at craft fairs LOL


----------



## mamamousejess

i posted a while back asking for ideas and disappeared. I ended up making my daughter's halloween costume, a halloween skirt for her, myself and my best friend, masks for my daughter and a skirt for her birthday and wanted to share! I was so excited. I want to attempt ruffle pants next. i want try to have a few pairs made for my daughter's wish trip next month. I found a good youtube tutorial that Im gonna try to follow. Anyone use youtube for tutes? If so, who is your favorite?


----------



## MandiC

Adorable outfits! I sew a lot of FooFoo Threads patterns and I know she has a ruffle pants pattern, her patterns are very detailed with lots of pictures! I haven't tried youtube yet for any but I'd be interested if anyone has any favorites as well


----------



## mamamousejess

Thank you!
The youtube tutorial I followed for the skirts was Made By dana. no pattern necessary, which made it easy to make two plus size maxi skirts and a 4t skirt.The ruffle pants tute I saw used an existing pair of pants to draft a pattern. i will have to go and look at my youtube acct and get the name of it.


----------



## DAISYDUCKRN

I just learned about the silhouette.  Did not know this type of crafting device even existed!  I am interested in using it for the Mickey heads.   Can someone please give me their opinion of this product?   I am more interested in the portrait mainly because it is less expensive and I want to do basic crafts, mainly Disney.  How difficult is it to us?   I am not to computer software savy so will I be able to figure out how to it without much frustration?   Lastly, Sid I want to make Mickey heads to use on t-shirts would I run the fabric through the machine?    Any advice or instructions is greatly appreciated.  Thanks so much.


----------



## PrincessBCF

mamamousejess said:


> Thank you!
> The youtube tutorial I followed for the skirts was Made By dana. no pattern necessary, which made it easy to make two plus size maxi skirts and a 4t skirt.The ruffle pants tute I saw used an existing pair of pants to draft a pattern. i will have to go and look at my youtube acct and get the name of it.



I just looked up that pattern and followed her channel, she has so many great things to make! Thanks for passing that along!

LOVE the items you made your DD, she is too cute!


----------



## FaithsWish

DAISYDUCKRN said:


> I just learned about the silhouette.  Did not know this type of crafting device even existed!  I am interested in using it for the Mickey heads.   Can someone please give me their opinion of this product?   I am more interested in the portrait mainly because it is less expensive and I want to do basic crafts, mainly Disney.  How difficult is it to us?   I am not to computer software savy so will I be able to figure out how to it without much frustration?   Lastly, Sid I want to make Mickey heads to use on t-shirts would I run the fabric through the machine?    Any advice or instructions is greatly appreciated.  Thanks so much.



I just got mine at Christmas so I am a real newbie but I love mine! The software seems to be user-friendly. I have been able to figure most things out between the help files, You-Tube videos and blog posts. I have been using it with heat transfer vinyl (iron on's) to make Mickey head shirts. I have not tried it yet, but it can cut fabric as well to make the sewn-on heads.


----------



## FaithsWish

Here is a picture of the four family shirts I have competed so far for evening parties at GKTW. We only have 6 weeks left!






[/url]Shirts by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## love to stitch

mamamousejess said:


> i posted a while back asking for ideas and disappeared. I ended up making my daughter's halloween costume, a halloween skirt for her, myself and my best friend, masks for my daughter and a skirt for her birthday and wanted to share! I was so excited. I want to attempt ruffle pants next. i want try to have a few pairs made for my daughter's wish trip next month. I found a good youtube tutorial that Im gonna try to follow. Anyone use youtube for tutes? If so, who is your favorite?



Cute outfits and even cuter kids!


----------



## love to stitch

FaithsWish said:


> Here is a picture of the four family shirts I have competed so far for evening parties at GKTW. We only have 6 weeks left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Shirts by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]




They all look great.


----------



## nowellsl

I bought my daughter a Silouette portrait last year for Christmas and I don't think she has taken it out of the box.  I think I might have to take it back!  Love the t-shirts!


----------



## FaithsWish

love to stitch said:


> They all look great.



Thank you!



nowellsl said:


> I bought my daughter a Silouette portrait last year for Christmas and I don't think she has taken it out of the box.  I think I might have to take it back!  Love the t-shirts!



I have been having so much fun with it. You should take it back! 

Now that I have the outfits ready for the GKTW parties I am trying to come up with ideas for our actual park days.

I remember waaaaaay back in this post, someone posted a link to a girls dress pattern that was really customizable. It seemed to be a fairly popular pattern. It was something like "pretty princess" or "so sweet". When I get a chance I'll try re-reading the thread but (whine) it's soooooooo long. Does anyone know the one I am asking about right off hand?


----------



## FaithsWish

I found the pattern I was thinking about. Simply Sweet by Scientific Seamstress.


----------



## DisMom829

I'm thinking of upgrading my current 10 year old sewing machine to a Baby Lock Esante.  I would like to try embroidery also.  And I would love to have a ruffle foot.  Anybody have any experience with the Baby Lock machines?


----------



## squirrel

Here are a few things I made recently.  The pajamas were a Christmas present for my nephew.  The Elsa Dress is my own version of a Simply Sweet and the cape is a separate piece since I figured the material wouldn't last very long in good condition.  It's Velcro closure around the back straps as I didn't want it going around her neck.


----------



## ksl5f123

squirrel said:


>



I love your Elsa dress.  The snowflake shear is perfect.  I am planning to use Simply Sweet to make an Elsa dress too, but I have to add a little more bling to please my 11yo.


----------



## squirrel

ksl5f123 said:


> I love your Elsa dress.  The snowflake shear is perfect.  I am planning to use Simply Sweet to make an Elsa dress too, but I have to add a little more bling to please my 11yo.



I thought about adding some glitter ribbon to the front, but decided not to.  I made it so she could pretend to be either Elsa or Cinderella.  Mine was for a 3 year old who loves dressing up.  I got a good deal on that snowflake sheer $3 a metre.  Silly me only bought the one metre.


----------



## love to stitch

squirrel said:


> Here are a few things I made recently.  The pajamas were a Christmas present for my nephew.  The Elsa Dress is my own version of a Simply Sweet and the cape is a separate piece since I figured the material wouldn't last very long in good condition.  It's Velcro closure around the back straps as I didn't want it going around her neck.



The pajamas look very comfy and the Elsa dress is very pretty.


----------



## tractortippin

Hi All!  Happy New Year!
So Santa brought me an embroidery machine for Christmas!
I went to etsy and of course bought a Disney font only to figure out you need software to lay the names out.
So I figured I'd ask the experts!!  Do any of you have software that you love and would like to recommend?
Thanks,
Dee


----------



## ksl5f123

I finally finished my first custom for our trip.  It is a Minnie Mouse dress for my 9yo DD.





The pattern is a CarlaC Precious Dress.  This is the first thing I have made with my new sewing machine.  I got a Singer One Plus for Christmas.  This is the first machine I have ever owned with and automatic buttonhole stitch.  I LOVE it!


----------



## love to stitch

ksl5f123 said:


> I finally finished my first custom for our trip.  It is a Minnie Mouse dress for my 9yo DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is a CarlaC Precious Dress.  This is the first thing I have made with my new sewing machine.  I got a Singer One Plus for Christmas.  This is the first machine I have ever owned with and automatic buttonhole stitch.  I LOVE it!



That is a very cute dress.


----------



## mommymack

I mostly lurked and posted a bit while we prepared for our last trip 3 year ago.  We are planning another trip this December so I am starting to plot again.  Last trip I had a 5x7 embroidery machine and a sewing machine.  I have SIGNIFICANTLY (almost embarrassingly) upgraded over the last few years so it will be extra fun to create this time.  Only hitch is that my girls now believe that they are "too old" for embroidered shirts, so I will have to figure out what to do for them.  I'll share a few pics soon!


----------



## mrsgryphon

mommymack said:


> I mostly lurked and posted a bit while we prepared for our last trip 3 year ago.  We are planning another trip this December so I am starting to plot again.  Last trip I had a 5x7 embroidery machine and a sewing machine.  I have SIGNIFICANTLY (almost embarrassingly) upgraded over the last few years so it will be extra fun to create this time.  Only hitch is that my girls now believe that they are "too old" for embroidered shirts, so I will have to figure out what to do for them.  I'll share a few pics soon!



Welcome back!  I'm just coming back too.  I was only on here very briefly before our first family trip 2 years ago.  I found this board just a few weeks before our trip so didn't have much sewing time.    I did, however, manage to acquire lots of fabric during those weeks.   I got one thing finished for each kid for the last trip - this one will be better!

We're just 3 weeks away from our next family trip, so it's time to sew!  (I keep planning these trips shortly after the holidays when we're crazy busy...)


----------



## mrsgryphon

FaithsWish said:


> I finished my first project on the Cameo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Pooh sized shirts by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]




Nice!  I've never seen a Cameo before, but it looks like it could be a lot of fun!


----------



## mrsgryphon

Maggie at the Fort said:


> Now that my Christmas sewing is done I really need to get moving on our trip sewing.  I have never been this far behind!  On my list I have a Doc McStuffins's skirt, 2 Mike W. shirts, 1 Musket Mickey shirt or dress, 1 Chip and Dale shirt, 2 figment outfits and more.  Time for me to get off the computer and get sewing!  I will try to get back with pictures next month!



That list sounds like something I would create within weeks of a trip!  Oh wait, I did.    I hope you manage to get everything done!


----------



## mrsgryphon

mamamousejess said:


> i posted a while back asking for ideas and disappeared. I ended up making my daughter's halloween costume, a halloween skirt for her, myself and my best friend, masks for my daughter and a skirt for her birthday and wanted to share! I was so excited. I want to attempt ruffle pants next. i want try to have a few pairs made for my daughter's wish trip next month. I found a good youtube tutorial that Im gonna try to follow. Anyone use youtube for tutes? If so, who is your favorite?



Love  your creations!  I also made Halloween costumes for my kids.  We had Elsa and Anna (of course), Indiana Jones and an obscure character from a book for my oldest.  I'll dig up the pictures after I get the kids dinner.


----------



## mrsgryphon

Here's a photo from our first family trip 2 years ago.





And a better view of my son's shirt...






(he can be a bit dramatic)


----------



## RMAMom

tractortippin said:


> Hi All!  Happy New Year!
> So Santa brought me an embroidery machine for Christmas!
> I went to etsy and of course bought a Disney font only to figure out you need software to lay the names out.
> So I figured I'd ask the experts!!  Do any of you have software that you love and would like to recommend?
> Thanks,
> Dee



Sew What Pro from S&S Computing. They have a free trial but there are also a ton of youtube video tutorials.


----------



## FaithsWish

Hi! I have been dusting my sewing machine off and I am ready to get back to some very basic sewing. 

I placed an order at Fabric.com back on 1/8 and it still shows as "processing". Does it usually take this long to receive fabric from them?


----------



## RMAMom

FaithsWish said:


> Hi! I have been dusting my sewing machine off and I am ready to get back to some very basic sewing.
> 
> I placed an order at Fabric.com back on 1/8 and it still shows as "processing". Does it usually take this long to receive fabric from them?



Unfortunately since Amazon bought Fabric.com the customer service has been hit or miss. You may want to call them and see if they have an idea of a shipping date, maybe it will prompt them to process your order.


----------



## mrsgryphon

squirrel said:


> Here are a few things I made recently.  The pajamas were a Christmas present for my nephew.  The Elsa Dress is my own version of a Simply Sweet and the cape is a separate piece since I figured the material wouldn't last very long in good condition.  It's Velcro closure around the back straps as I didn't want it going around her neck.



Love your comfy Elsa dress!  The way you attached the cape is great.  



ksl5f123 said:


> I finally finished my first custom for our trip.  It is a Minnie Mouse dress for my 9yo DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is a CarlaC Precious Dress.  This is the first thing I have made with my new sewing machine.  I got a Singer One Plus for Christmas.  This is the first machine I have ever owned with and automatic buttonhole stitch.  I LOVE it!



Your dress really lived up to it's name - absolutely precious!


----------



## FaithsWish

RMAMom said:


> Unfortunately since Amazon bought Fabric.com the customer service has been hit or miss. You may want to call them and see if they have an idea of a shipping date, maybe it will prompt them to process your order.



Turns out the fabric was sold out. Amazingly I got the notice of it being sold out less than 30 minutes after I sent an email requesting a status on my order. :


----------



## love to stitch

I bought this purse at Disney world about 4 years ago and used it for a couple of years until the top and straps started looking very worn. Then I put it away in the closet because I wanted to remake it. A few days ago I pulled it out of the closet, bought some red coordinating fabric and got busy sewing. The first picture is the original purse the other pictures are the "new" purse.








A close up.




I also made myself a new pair of pajama pants.


----------



## mrsgryphon

love to stitch said:


> I bought this purse at Disney world about 4 years ago and used it for a couple of years until the top and straps started looking very worn. Then I put it away in the closet because I wanted to remake it. A few days ago I pulled it out of the closet, bought some red coordinating fabric and got busy sewing. The first picture is the original purse the other pictures are the "new" purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up.



I love your refashion of your purse!  That fabric is just too great to get rid of.  

I've been busily sewing for our upcoming trip.  So far I've finished one shirt and two dresses, and have one skirt approaching completion.  Fabric for 3 more dresses is washed and ironed and a couple more are planned after that.  DS wants a t-shirt with Donald Duck on it so I'm going to tackle hand embroidery for the first time  since I'll take any interest I can get in my handmade clothing with an almost 12 year old boy.  Today I'll have to get some pictures of the things I've finished.


----------



## love to stitch

mrsgryphon said:


> I love your refashion of your purse!  That fabric is just too great to get rid of.
> 
> I've been busily sewing for our upcoming trip.  So far I've finished one shirt and two dresses, and have one skirt approaching completion.  Fabric for 3 more dresses is washed and ironed and a couple more are planned after that.  DS wants a t-shirt with Donald Duck on it so I'm going to tackle hand embroidery for the first time  since I'll take any interest I can get in my handmade clothing with an almost 12 year old boy.  Today I'll have to get some pictures of the things I've finished.



Thank you.

I would love to see pictures of what you're working on.


----------



## FaithsWish

First sewing attempt in about 15 years. 

I made this for Faith to wear to a Welcome Back dinner we will be attending with her favorite baseball team.

The seams are a bit wobbly, but I think it turned out well overall. 






[/url]Untitled by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## FaithsWish

Our last day at Universal happens to be a day that they will have Mardi Gras so I made her this to wear! 






[/url]Untitled by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## hey_jude

FaithsWish said:


> First sewing attempt in about 15 years.
> 
> I made this for Faith to wear to a Welcome Back dinner we will be attending with her favorite baseball team.
> 
> The seams are a bit wobbly, but I think it turned out well overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Untitled by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]





FaithsWish said:


> Our last day at Universal happens to be a day that they will have Mardi Gras so I made her this to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Untitled by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]




You've been busy!   Faith is going to look great in those!

Judy


----------



## mrsgryphon

FaithsWish said:


> First sewing attempt in about 15 years.
> 
> I made this for Faith to wear to a Welcome Back dinner we will be attending with her favorite baseball team.
> 
> The seams are a bit wobbly, but I think it turned out well overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Untitled by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]





FaithsWish said:


> Our last day at Universal happens to be a day that they will have Mardi Gras so I made her this to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Untitled by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]



I love these outfits!  She's going to look so cute in them.

I've been busy sewing for our trip - we leave Monday!  Warning - photo overload here.

























Those are all my 4 year old.  I also made a snow white dress that I apparently forgot to get a picture of...


----------



## mrsgryphon

Hmmm, Jasmine twice - which did I miss? Oh, the Jessie thrift store shirt turned into dress.





The other kids are getting significantly fewer items.  My 9 year old has three...









No photo of the Alice in Wonderland dress yet.  I've made a shirt and a skirt for my 13 year old but still need to takes pictures of those.  I'm supposed to be appliqueing a donald duck tshirt for my ds (first one and no embroidery machine!) so clearly tomorrow is going to be busy.  I've got my pattern traced out on heat & bond and just need to get to it - no time left for procrastinating on that one!


----------



## mrsgryphon

I tried to resize those, but apparently I have no idea what I'm doing in photobucket.


----------



## love to stitch

FaithsWish said:


> First sewing attempt in about 15 years.
> 
> I made this for Faith to wear to a Welcome Back dinner we will be attending with her favorite baseball team.
> 
> The seams are a bit wobbly, but I think it turned out well overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Untitled by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]





FaithsWish said:


> Our last day at Universal happens to be a day that they will have Mardi Gras so I made her this to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Untitled by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]



Those are very cute outfits, you did a great job on them.


----------



## love to stitch

mrsgryphon said:


> I love these outfits!  She's going to look so cute in them.
> 
> I've been busy sewing for our trip - we leave Monday!  Warning - photo overload here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all my 4 year old.  I also made a snow white dress that I apparently forgot to get a picture of...





mrsgryphon said:


> Hmmm, Jasmine twice - which did I miss? Oh, the Jessie thrift store shirt turned into dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other kids are getting significantly fewer items.  My 9 year old has three...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No photo of the Alice in Wonderland dress yet.  I've made a shirt and a skirt for my 13 year old but still need to takes pictures of those.  I'm supposed to be appliqueing a donald duck tshirt for my ds (first one and no embroidery machine!) so clearly tomorrow is going to be busy.  I've got my pattern traced out on heat & bond and just need to get to it - no time left for procrastinating on that one!



The outfits and your girls are adorable. Have a great time on your trip.


----------



## Stephres

I love that skirt with the piping, so detailed!

Your dresses for your little one are totally adorable!


----------



## ColonelHathi

Super cute Christine/Mrsgryphon! I love the one sock pictures, she looks so happy! Where did you find the Snow White fabric?

I started sewing for our upcoming trip in August.  Here's one of the sundresses I have done for DD.  She's been wearing it around the house a bit lately, ha ha. Grace Ruffle Dress pattern. More to come.


----------



## ABCastillo

It has been a while since I posted, we've been so busy and managed to add a third little peanut to our family in the last year!  Haven't caught up on all the projects but everything looks wonderful!  

Planning our next WDW trip and I've got my machines back out and taken over the dining room table again.  First project... Ariel with a tail!  DD (4 yo) has been asking for this costume for months!  While shopping for fabric this weekend she let everyone in the store know we were making an Ariel costume.  She is getting really into watching me sew.  So I was thinking about encouraging her to get more involved in actually making the dress.  Any recommendations on how I could keep her involved and maybe even start to teach her a little?


----------



## ColonelHathi

ABCastillo said:


> It has been a while since I posted, we've been so busy and managed to add a third little peanut to our family in the last year!  Haven't caught up on all the projects but everything looks wonderful!
> 
> Planning our next WDW trip and I've got my machines back out and taken over the dining room table again.  First project... Ariel with a tail!  DD (4 yo) has been asking for this costume for months!  While shopping for fabric this weekend she let everyone in the store know we were making an Ariel costume.  She is getting really into watching me sew.  So I was thinking about encouraging her to get more involved in actually making the dress.  Any recommendations on how I could keep her involved and maybe even start to teach her a little?




I let DD 6 play with scrap fabric. On her own she likes to pretend she is sewing with me (using the toy drill bench, LOL). I almost got her a 'Sew Cool' machine for Christmas this year, but she still seems a bit young yet for it.

You could have her help measure, place pieces together, and of course with the fittings!


----------



## PurpleEars

I haven't posted in ages (probably since our last trip) but I decided to swing by and say hello again!



ABCastillo said:


> It has been a while since I posted, we've been so busy and managed to add a third little peanut to our family in the last year!  Haven't caught up on all the projects but everything looks wonderful!
> 
> Planning our next WDW trip and I've got my machines back out and taken over the dining room table again.  First project... Ariel with a tail!  DD (4 yo) has been asking for this costume for months!  While shopping for fabric this weekend she let everyone in the store know we were making an Ariel costume.  She is getting really into watching me sew.  So I was thinking about encouraging her to get more involved in actually making the dress.  Any recommendations on how I could keep her involved and maybe even start to teach her a little?



Congrats on baby #3! I am wondering if your 4 yo can help with printing the right pages for pdf patterns and taping the pieces together. She may also help with putting the pattern pieces on the fabric and you can pin them in place for her?


----------



## ABCastillo

ColonelHathi said:


> I let DD 6 play with scrap fabric. On her own she likes to pretend she is sewing with me (using the toy drill bench, LOL). I almost got her a 'Sew Cool' machine for Christmas this year, but she still seems a bit young yet for it.
> 
> You could have her help measure, place pieces together, and of course with the fittings!





PurpleEars said:


> I haven't posted in ages (probably since our last trip) but I decided to swing by and say hello again!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on baby #3! I am wondering if your 4 yo can help with printing the right pages for pdf patterns and taping the pieces together. She may also help with putting the pattern pieces on the fabric and you can pin them in place for her?



These are great ideas!  Thank you!


----------



## tpettie

Here is the Birthday dress I made for one of my dayhome children. She was having a princess party.


----------



## kamcole

OrlandoBelle said:


> I haven't been on the Dis in ages, but I thought I would drop in to share with you some of the clothes I have made for my daughter for our trip to WDW in three weeks time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> And finally for MVMCP:
> 
> 
> 
> ​I also made a little something for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ​



What beautiful dresses! What pattern did you use for the first dress and the ones like Duffy?  I would love to make some in this style for my daughter. Thanks!


----------



## finny1981

Ok so I am sure any of you guys can help me out, but I am new to sewing. I made my 10 year old daughter some skirts, one that was from a simplicity pattern and one that is from danamadeit (the simple skirt). Both turned out nicely in my opinion, not perfect but nice enough to where others won't notice my mistakes . I started on a double skirt from danamadeit with a black bottom layer and a villans top layer (for MNSSHP) and have made it to the point of stitching the casing for the 1 1/2 inch elastic, but ran out of time over the weekend so I set it aside. Now is where the help from you guys comes in...after looking at your designs I was thinking I might want to be adventurous and turn it into a sun dress by adding a thick strip of fabric for the top and some straps however when I made the skirt I doubled the waist size so it would be full after I put in the elastic  so I am not sure where to begin with sewing on the fabric strip...should I finish making a skirt and then just sew on the top part or is there a trick to doing this? My first instinct was to sew in the elastic a little looser than I would for a skirt and then sew on the top and take a strip of the bottom later fabric and create a tie that went around the waist to cover the elastic.


----------



## SparkleMommy

mrsgryphon said:


> I love these outfits!  She's going to look so cute in them.
> 
> I've been busy sewing for our trip - we leave Monday!  Warning - photo overload here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all my 4 year old.  I also made a snow white dress that I apparently forgot to get a picture of...


 
These are all so cute!! I especially LOVE the tinkerbell dress!  Where did you get the pattern for it? And the fabric?


----------



## SparkleMommy

mrsgryphon said:


> Here's a photo from our first family trip 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a better view of my son's shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (he can be a bit dramatic)


 
You guys are the cutest Disney family ever!  I LOVE your DS's shirt- it is awesome and he works it!!!!


----------



## SparkleMommy

mamamousejess said:


> i posted a while back asking for ideas and disappeared. I ended up making my daughter's halloween costume, a halloween skirt for her, myself and my best friend, masks for my daughter and a skirt for her birthday and wanted to share! I was so excited. I want to attempt ruffle pants next. i want try to have a few pairs made for my daughter's wish trip next month. I found a good youtube tutorial that Im gonna try to follow. Anyone use youtube for tutes? If so, who is your favorite?


 
She is too cute!!  And I love the Kiss t-shirt with the Minnie skirt- rockin!


----------



## Happyinwonerland

SparkleMommy said:


> These are all so cute!! I especially LOVE the tinkerbell dress!  Where did you get the pattern for it? And the fabric?



That dress looks like it was from the Simply Sweet by Scientific Seamstress. It's a great pattern for princess dresses, and her website gives tutorials for making it into princess - specific dresses.


----------



## ABCastillo

So I made a Cinderella/Elsa inspired costume for DD last year that we took to WDW that used some fabric that had a glitter design all over it.  Was a huge hit!  Was so pretty and sparkly. 

  

DH was trying to be helpful and washed it in the machine and ALL the glitter came off.  DD was totally bummed and the design is totally gone.  So while at Michaels I came across a kit with fabric glue and glitter.  I bought it with the hope of recreating at least some of the glitter design on the dress.  Anyone ever tried anything like this?  I'm afraid to spend all this time adding glitter back for it to just wash off again.

Thanks!!


----------



## finny1981

So I took the half done skirt that I started and used my imagination and made a dress for DD for MNSSHP in September, it was the first dress I ever made and I think it turned out pretty good. She loves it which is all that matters


----------



## Nello

I am so happy to find this board! I have been sewing with my trusty Brother CS-8060 since teaching myself in 2004. I picked up a Viking-Husqvarna serger around 2008 and a Pfaff sewing/embroidery machine a couple of years ago. I haven't used the embroidery machine a whole lot, but I am slowly learning (I still prefer to sew on my Brother!)

I sewed mostly costumes until my daughter was born. Now I sew costumes and toddler clothes! I have only sewed a few Disney-themed things, but this thread has inspired me!


----------



## PurpleEars

tpettie said:


> View attachment 79414
> Here is the Birthday dress I made for one of my dayhome children. She was having a princess party.



The dress is gorgeous and the princess looks beautiful! 



finny1981 said:


> Ok so I am sure any of you guys can help me out, but I am new to sewing. I made my 10 year old daughter some skirts, one that was from a simplicity pattern and one that is from danamadeit (the simple skirt). Both turned out nicely in my opinion, not perfect but nice enough to where others won't notice my mistakes . I started on a double skirt from danamadeit with a black bottom layer and a villans top layer (for MNSSHP) and have made it to the point of stitching the casing for the 1 1/2 inch elastic, but ran out of time over the weekend so I set it aside. Now is where the help from you guys comes in...after looking at your designs I was thinking I might want to be adventurous and turn it into a sun dress by adding a thick strip of fabric for the top and some straps however when I made the skirt I doubled the waist size so it would be full after I put in the elastic  so I am not sure where to begin with sewing on the fabric strip...should I finish making a skirt and then just sew on the top part or is there a trick to doing this? My first instinct was to sew in the elastic a little looser than I would for a skirt and then sew on the top and take a strip of the bottom later fabric and create a tie that went around the waist to cover the elastic.



I would suggest gathering the skirt and sewing it to the top.



ABCastillo said:


> So I made a Cinderella/Elsa inspired costume for DD last year that we took to WDW that used some fabric that had a glitter design all over it.  Was a huge hit!  Was so pretty and sparkly.
> 
> View attachment 79876 View attachment 79877
> 
> DH was trying to be helpful and washed it in the machine and ALL the glitter came off.  DD was totally bummed and the design is totally gone.  So while at Michaels I came across a kit with fabric glue and glitter.  I bought it with the hope of recreating at least some of the glitter design on the dress.  Anyone ever tried anything like this?  I'm afraid to spend all this time adding glitter back for it to just wash off again.
> 
> Thanks!!



I am sorry to hear about the glitter problem! I don't have experience with glitter but hopefully someone else can!



Nello said:


> I am so happy to find this board! I have been sewing with my trusty Brother CS-8060 since teaching myself in 2004. I picked up a Viking-Husqvarna serger around 2008 and a Pfaff sewing/embroidery machine a couple of years ago. I haven't used the embroidery machine a whole lot, but I am slowly learning (I still prefer to sew on my Brother!)
> 
> I sewed mostly costumes until my daughter was born. Now I sew costumes and toddler clothes! I have only sewed a few Disney-themed things, but this thread has inspired me!



Welcome! I am still using my trusty CS8060 for most of my sewing. Looking forward to seeing your creations!


----------



## Nello

PurpleEars: Thank you! My CS 8060 is my 'old faithful' and I don't want to stop using it since it hs been so good to me! 

Ok, here are a few Disney-themed things I have made for my daughter (and some of the last things I have sewed since moving last summer! My sewing room is still a mess, and now will be relocated to make into a nursery for my next daughter!)

Sofia-inspired dress for MNSSHP (2013) using the Geranium Dress pattern from Made By Rae. I also made DH's King Roland Jacket by modifying a simplicity pattern (I think a civil war reenactment coat?):








Alice-inspired dress for E's first birthday:





A reversible fleece/flannel coat for our last December trip from a pattern by Puperita. I used a cute Minnie Mouse flannel for the inside:








We have a trip coming up in May, and I plan on sewing a few dresses for my daughter and my niece. Haven't decided on exactly what yet, but getting lots of great ideas here!


----------



## ABCastillo

[QUOTE="Sofia-inspired dress for MNSSHP (2013) using the Geranium Dress pattern from Made By Rae. I also made DH's King Roland Jacket by modifying a simplicity pattern (I think a civil war reenactment coat?):








[/QUOTE]

This looks great!  Awesome job!


----------



## Nello

ColonelHathi said:


> Super cute Christine/Mrsgryphon! I love the one sock pictures, she looks so happy! Where did you find the Snow White fabric?
> 
> I started sewing for our upcoming trip in August.  Here's one of the sundresses I have done for DD.  She's been wearing it around the house a bit lately, ha ha. Grace Ruffle Dress pattern. More to come.
> 
> View attachment 1050



Love your Jessie inspired dress! I have been thinking of doing a sundress-style Jessie for my daughter and niece for our upcoming trip, and this is close to what I have been envisioning!


----------



## PurpleEars

Nello said:


> PurpleEars: Thank you! My CS 8060 is my 'old faithful' and I don't want to stop using it since it hs been so good to me!
> 
> Ok, here are a few Disney-themed things I have made for my daughter (and some of the last things I have sewed since moving last summer! My sewing room is still a mess, and now will be relocated to make into a nursery for my next daughter!)
> 
> Sofia-inspired dress for MNSSHP (2013) using the Geranium Dress pattern from Made By Rae. I also made DH's King Roland Jacket by modifying a simplicity pattern (I think a civil war reenactment coat?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice-inspired dress for E's first birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reversible fleece/flannel coat for our last December trip from a pattern by Puperita. I used a cute Minnie Mouse flannel for the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a trip coming up in May, and I plan on sewing a few dresses for my daughter and my niece. Haven't decided on exactly what yet, but getting lots of great ideas here!



I have actually taken my CS 8060 apart and put it back together when it was skipping stitches. I am happy to report that it is still going strong 2 years after I did that repair!

Congrats on a second princess!

Your outfits are super cute. I have to say that I like the bunny one the best!

I haven't been doing much Disney sewing lately as we don't have a trip planned. I am just making "regular clothes" for DS right now (and trying to catch up on sleep whenever I can!)


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> I haven't been doing much Disney sewing lately as we don't have a trip planned. I am just making "regular clothes" for DS right now (and trying to catch up on sleep whenever I can!)



It's been a long time since I've come to this thread, but I saw you had posted so came for a look. Have I missed something? You have a DS? Congratulations. If you've posted about him before I'll have to go back and catchup.  Exciting times -- sleep is highly overrated.


----------



## PurpleEars

aboveH20 said:


> It's been a long time since I've come to this thread, but I saw you had posted so came for a look. Have I missed something? You have a DS? Congratulations. If you've posted about him before I'll have to go back and catchup.  Exciting times -- sleep is highly overrated.



Hi Cheryl!  I don't think I have posted here much since our last trip in Dec 2013. I am guilty of hanging out over on the "dark side" FB group instead.  I don't think I have posted about DS here (mostly because I hardly come over here). Our little Mousekeeter was born in October 2014 and we figured we will be short on sleep until he turns 25! It's all good though.

How are your sons doing? Any more adventures into the movies business or trips to see your son with a stop at DL?


----------



## TinaLala

So I knew I shouldn't visit this page!  It's been a real long time since I've been here.  I haven't sewed anything Disney since I made surprise outfits for my DDs in 2010!!!   So after going thru all the pages now I'm inspired.  I'm taking my Girl Scout troop to Disney in October and the one dilemma we have is bags!  They don't want backpacks or any drawstring over the shoulder type of bag and of course I want them to have something unique and special.  Memories!!

I've found a few easy patterns on Pinterest, but I have to be honest 1- I want to make them all different Disney characters, 2 - I have NO time between running a camporee, a golf tournament, a sweet 16 birthday party and this Disney trip, 3 - I would have to foot the cost of these bags, and 4 - did I mention there's 9 scouts.  God help me!  I might just end up with Mickey and Minnie colors.  We will see.


----------



## PurpleEars

TinaLala said:


> So I knew I shouldn't visit this page!  It's been a real long time since I've been here.  I haven't sewed anything Disney since I made surprise outfits for my DDs in 2010!!!   So after going thru all the pages now I'm inspired.  I'm taking my Girl Scout troop to Disney in October and the one dilemma we have is bags!  They don't want backpacks or any drawstring over the shoulder type of bag and of course I want them to have something unique and special.  Memories!!
> 
> I've found a few easy patterns on Pinterest, but I have to be honest 1- I want to make them all different Disney characters, 2 - I have NO time between running a camporee, a golf tournament, a sweet 16 birthday party and this Disney trip, 3 - I would have to foot the cost of these bags, and 4 - did I mention there's 9 scouts.  God help me!  I might just end up with Mickey and Minnie colors.  We will see.



The good thing is that you have over 6 months to make the bags happen! I know you can do it!


----------



## TinaLala

Ok so bag update - 2 hrs later - so I found a super easy pattern, talked with my co leaders and we are going to have th scouts make the bags!  I think I'm going to do Minnie fabric with batting lined straps.  Great progression from the various sewing projects we've worked on thru the years.  Plus how awesome for them to say they made their own bags for the trip!  SO EXCITED!  There's a few I expect to see projects on here some day, they love to sew!

Thank you to everyone here for inspiring me which leads to huge inspiration for my Girl Scouts!


----------



## MandiC

Update on your bags when you are done!  I really want a nice, small backback/bag for our next trip but don't want to pay $60 for one   I've been looking at patterns but it is just so hard to envision what the completed project will look like inside and out.

My sewing has been all non-Disney lately. Just a bunch of dresses for my daughters, some garment bags for my daughter's dance costumes, velvet lined headbands, and some doll clothes. I actually am looking for a pattern for some nice sundresses for ME at the moment. Easier said than done!


----------



## PurpleEars

TinaLala said:


> Ok so bag update - 2 hrs later - so I found a super easy pattern, talked with my co leaders and we are going to have th scouts make the bags!  I think I'm going to do Minnie fabric with batting lined straps.  Great progression from the various sewing projects we've worked on thru the years.  Plus how awesome for them to say they made their own bags for the trip!  SO EXCITED!  There's a few I expect to see projects on here some day, they love to sew!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here for inspiring me which leads to huge inspiration for my Girl Scouts!



That's a great idea! I am sure the girls will love the bags and be proud of their handiwork!



MandiC said:


> Update on your bags when you are done!  I really want a nice, small backback/bag for our next trip but don't want to pay $60 for one   I've been looking at patterns but it is just so hard to envision what the completed project will look like inside and out.
> 
> My sewing has been all non-Disney lately. Just a bunch of dresses for my daughters, some garment bags for my daughter's dance costumes, velvet lined headbands, and some doll clothes. I actually am looking for a pattern for some nice sundresses for ME at the moment. Easier said than done!



Depends on the type of bag you want, I found the Out and About zipper bag on YCMT easy to make. I have done a large Rosetta ruffle bag as my park bag.


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> Hi Cheryl!  I don't think I have posted here much since our last trip in Dec 2013. I am guilty of hanging out over on the "dark side" FB group instead.  I don't think I have posted about DS here (mostly because I hardly come over here). Our little Mousekeeter was born in October 2014 and we figured we will be short on sleep until he turns 25! It's all good though.
> 
> How are your sons doing? Any more adventures into the movies business or trips to see your son with a stop at DL?



Sons are great! Enjoy every minute! In a few years your husband will have to share his Legos.  

I may be the last person on Earth not on FB. I know a lot of people have migrated there, but it's just not for me. I miss the fellowship we once had here, and I got soooo much inspiration (and spent soooo much money .)

Your estimate of getting sleep when he hits 25 sounds about right. I remember thinking 25 would be a major milestone and now my older son is looking at 30 in a few months.  Both boys live in Califronia, so I went to Disneyland last year. I hadn't been in 12 years so it was quite different.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## PurpleEars

aboveH20 said:


> Sons are great! Enjoy every minute! In a few years your husband will have to share his Legos.
> 
> I may be the last person on Earth not on FB. I know a lot of people have migrated there, but it's just not for me. I miss the fellowship we once had here, and I got soooo much inspiration (and spent soooo much money .)
> 
> Your estimate of getting sleep when he hits 25 sounds about right. I remember thinking 25 would be a major milestone and now my older son is looking at 30 in a few months.  Both boys live in Califronia, so I went to Disneyland last year. I hadn't been in 12 years so it was quite different.
> 
> Thanks for the update.



At least the Lego stash is safe for now - we need to get past the "let's put everything in my mouth" stage first 

Yup we even managed to get Andrea onto the dark side. I understand it's not for everyone though. We are also doing Gives there now so a lot of people hardly come by here any more. Yes I totally hear you on the spending money part. The group is a magic black hole for money. 

Glad that you visited DL. Cars Land was still under construction the last time we went. We will probably wait a few years before going to any Disney parks - we want to wait DS is tall enough to ride most things. The last thing I need is a Space Mountain meltdown!

Amusingly DS' nursery is not Disney themed.


----------



## squirrel

Love all the dresses, coat and shirts.  I wish I had more time for sewing.  I haven't done anything interesting.  I keep getting things like pants to take up or a quick uniform skirt to do.  Once I get my taxes done I should have time to do some fun sewing.


----------



## wishin' on a star

Almost exactly 5 years ago, my daughter was blessed with a MAW trip, and we were the oh, so blessed, recipients of a Big Give!  We are all very excited to be going back to WDW in May!  It won't be a MAW trip, but we will still treasure the Disney magic we all have such fond memories of.  So, a couple of weeks ago, my girls pulled out the treasured box of customs that were given to us by the amazing Disboutiquers...and, many of them still fit our princess, Catherine!  She's still a little peanut!  Some of the things that she wore still fit, and she can wear a few of the things that were made for my older daughter.   I will try to get her to put a couple of things on again soon and post some pics for you all to see.  Maybe you will remember that you were part of our Big Give.  It truly made our trip very magical!  So thank you...those memories will never go away, and many of you played a part.   We're thankful for every day god blesses us with.  Catherine will never be "all better", but she lives each day with a full heart.


----------



## cogero

Just popping in to say Hello!!!!


----------



## MandiC

Hello! Disney trip anytime soon is looking slim since we are moving but I am trying to finish Easter dresses right now!


----------



## ABCastillo

MandiC said:


> Hello! Disney trip anytime soon is looking slim since we are moving but I am trying to finish Easter dresses right now!



I'm almost finished with DD's Easter dress too!  She decided to disney bound with her Easter dress. So far it is looking pretty cute.


----------



## cogero

I just finished a Pooh easter dress for the littlest.


----------



## ColonelHathi

Just finished DD's Marie dress. She fell in love with Marie after a M&G during our first family trip in 2013. When Joan came out with Marie fabric last year, I knew I needed to make her a dress. Unfortunately between the time when I cut out the pattern and finally got around to sewing it, DD decided to grow 2 sizes. 

Still, she loves it, it sorta still works even if it is shorter on her now. 
 

Keep spreading the inspiration!


----------



## nannye

I really need to get on the board more. FB is just so much easier/convenient for me. 
I don't have a Disney Trip in the works and that makes it harder too. Lately all my Disney  projects are just shirt orders for people, nothing exciting.


----------



## PurpleEars

wishin' on a star said:


> Almost exactly 5 years ago, my daughter was blessed with a MAW trip, and we were the oh, so blessed, recipients of a Big Give!  We are all very excited to be going back to WDW in May!  It won't be a MAW trip, but we will still treasure the Disney magic we all have such fond memories of.  So, a couple of weeks ago, my girls pulled out the treasured box of customs that were given to us by the amazing Disboutiquers...and, many of them still fit our princess, Catherine!  She's still a little peanut!  Some of the things that she wore still fit, and she can wear a few of the things that were made for my older daughter.   I will try to get her to put a couple of things on again soon and post some pics for you all to see.  Maybe you will remember that you were part of our Big Give.  It truly made our trip very magical!  So thank you...those memories will never go away, and many of you played a part.   We're thankful for every day god blesses us with.  Catherine will never be "all better", but she lives each day with a full heart.



I am glad to hear that the Big Give group gave your family such wonderful memories. I hope you will have a great trip in May!



cogero said:


> Just popping in to say Hello!!!!



Hello to you as well 



ColonelHathi said:


> Just finished DD's Marie dress. She fell in love with Marie after a M&G during our first family trip in 2013. When Joan came out with Marie fabric last year, I knew I needed to make her a dress. Unfortunately between the time when I cut out the pattern and finally got around to sewing it, DD decided to grow 2 sizes.
> 
> Still, she loves it, it sorta still works even if it is shorter on her now.
> View attachment 85728
> 
> Keep spreading the inspiration!



Beautiful dress! I guess it's better late than never 



nannye said:


> I really need to get on the board more. FB is just so much easier/convenient for me.
> I don't have a Disney Trip in the works and that makes it harder too. Lately all my Disney  projects are just shirt orders for people, nothing exciting.



I am the same way. I have hardly been on Disboard since Dec 2013!


----------



## ABCastillo

Finished my first custom for our next trip for DS2! Also going to double as his birthday shirt. This was my first go at applique with so many rounded edges.  Harder than it looks! But it was fun. I made the applique design and the shirt is an Ottbre pattern.


----------



## squirrel

ABCastillo said:


> Finished my first custom for our next trip for DS2! Also going to double as his birthday shirt. This was my first go at applique with so many rounded edges.  Harder than it looks! But it was fun. I made the applique design and the shirt is an Ottbre pattern.
> 
> View attachment 87953


Cute shirt.

I started on a water bottle holder for my stroller (daycare).  Sure is taking a long time to do.  It will hold 4 small flip yogurt drink bottles.

I want to get started on some capes for my daycare kids when I'm done with the water bottle holder.


----------



## ColonelHathi

ABCastillo said:


> Finished my first custom for our next trip for DS2! Also going to double as his birthday shirt. This was my first go at applique with so many rounded edges.  Harder than it looks! But it was fun. I made the applique design and the shirt is an Ottbre pattern.
> 
> View attachment 87953



Love the little Mickey head puff clouds. So cute for your DS!


----------



## ABCastillo

squirrel said:


> Cute shirt.
> 
> I started on a water bottle holder for my stroller (daycare).  Sure is taking a long time to do.  It will hold 4 small flip yogurt drink bottles.
> 
> I want to get started on some capes for my daycare kids when I'm done with the water bottle holder.



What a great idea!  I need something for cups on my stroller before we go this time.

Can't wait to see the capes! Dress up is so much fun. 



ColonelHathi said:


> Love the little Mickey head puff clouds. So cute for your DS!



Thank you!


----------



## PurpleEars

ABCastillo said:


> Finished my first custom for our next trip for DS2! Also going to double as his birthday shirt. This was my first go at applique with so many rounded edges.  Harder than it looks! But it was fun. I made the applique design and the shirt is an Ottbre pattern.
> 
> View attachment 87953



Great shirt!

This is not Disney related sewing but I want to share a picture of the baptism outfit I made for DS.


----------



## SparkleMommy

I'm trying to post pictures but I can't figure it out?


----------



## jessica52877

aboveH20 said:


> Sons are great! Enjoy every minute! In a few years your husband will have to share his Legos.
> 
> I may be the last person on Earth not on FB. I know a lot of people have migrated there, but it's just not for me. I miss the fellowship we once had here, and I got soooo much inspiration (and spent soooo much money .)
> 
> Your estimate of getting sleep when he hits 25 sounds about right. I remember thinking 25 would be a major milestone and now my older son is looking at 30 in a few months.  Both boys live in Califronia, so I went to Disneyland last year. I hadn't been in 12 years so it was quite different.
> 
> Thanks for the update.



I never thought facebook would be for me either but I had to go when everyone else went. I often think of you and wondered how everything was, glad to see an update. I understand no facebook but we sure do miss you!! 

To everyone else, hello!! I also miss the disboards in an odd way, while facebook is great if I want to look something up on a specific subject facebook is not the place and it is kind of like a ghost town over here on many of the boards (Southern California). 

Can I post a picture without a hosting site? I used photobucket in the past but I was thinking something changed. I was just going to toss in a quick photo.






Hmm, looks like that might work but is BIG!!


----------



## SparkleMommy

Here are two finished projects so far for our up coming trip.  Well, I still have to add the satin stitching to the yellow silhouettes.  I'm loving having a new sewing machine for the first time ever- always had hand me downs.  My mom and grandma were both professional seamstresses, so always got an old one when they upgraded.  My new machine does satin stitching- YAY no more hand stitching!  I am still having to seam rip a lot as I figure it out but still much faster than by hand.

I do have a question- how do I prevent puckering when doing machine satin stitch?  I'm trying really hard not to pull (or push) the fabric but still getting puckering.  It is not an embroidery machine, so no embroidery hoop.

Here is one of our MK days matching outfits (yes, matching- don't judge me! LOL)


Here are our matching AK shirts and the kiddos matching skirt (I'll just wear shorts)


----------



## jessica52877

Those are cute, are you using stabilizer on the back of the tees? That will keep it from pulling the fabric. I love that Minnie fabric. I was thinking I had it but I think mine is different.


----------



## SparkleMommy

jessica52877 said:


> Those are cute, are you using stabilizer on the back of the tees? That will keep it from pulling the fabric. I love that Minnie fabric. I was thinking I had it but I think mine is different.


 No I didn't use stabilizer on the back.  I used wonderunder to make the silhouettes into iron transfers.  Then I decided I wanted the satin stitch as extra decoration and added security to keep them on.  I figured that I didn't need stabilizer due to using the wonderunder...


----------



## jessica52877

You still need it even if you used the wonderunder. The wonderunder just made it stick to the tee, the stabilizer with keep the knit tee stable. It will make a world of difference.


----------



## disneywithbaby

Hi everyone I am new to this board but after looking through the pictures I am enlisting my mom to help me make DD and her cousin simple dresses for Disney in sept. I only have an old singer with no charger, embroidery or any fancy stuff so it will be a simple simple pattern. Can anyone suggest a pattern I can purchase from JoAnn fabric that they have done and would he a good first dress??? Thanks so very much for all the inspiration.


----------



## ABCastillo

SparkleMommy said:


> Here are two finished projects so far for our up coming trip.  Well, I still have to add the satin stitching to the yellow silhouettes.  I'm loving having a new sewing machine for the first time ever- always had hand me downs.  My mom and grandma were both professional seamstresses, so always got an old one when they upgraded.  My new machine does satin stitching- YAY no more hand stitching!  I am still having to seam rip a lot as I figure it out but still much faster than by hand.
> 
> I do have a question- how do I prevent puckering when doing machine satin stitch?  I'm trying really hard not to pull (or push) the fabric but still getting puckering.  It is not an embroidery machine, so no embroidery hoop.
> 
> Here is one of our MK days matching outfits (yes, matching- don't judge me! LOL)
> View attachment 90353
> 
> Here are our matching AK shirts and the kiddos matching skirt (I'll just wear shorts)
> View attachment 90354



Everything looks great! I love the matching outfits. 



jessica52877 said:


> Those are cute, are you using stabilizer on the back of the tees? That will keep it from pulling the fabric. I love that Minnie fabric. I was thinking I had it but I think mine is different.



Great advice!


----------



## jessica52877

disneywithbaby said:


> Hi everyone I am new to this board but after looking through the pictures I am enlisting my mom to help me make DD and her cousin simple dresses for Disney in sept. I only have an old singer with no charger, embroidery or any fancy stuff so it will be a simple simple pattern. Can anyone suggest a pattern I can purchase from JoAnn fabric that they have done and would he a good first dress??? Thanks so very much for all the inspiration.



You cannot go wrong with Carla C's Simply Sweet dress, there are a variety of options and it is like a sewing lesson all in one. Here is a link, 
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/simply-sweet-tops-and-dresses . It is $10 and you download and print but so worth it. I was one who kept thinking why would I pay almost 10x the price and then print it myself!! Been eating those words every since, it is also the pattern that most of us started out with, either that one or something of Carla's. She also does have a paper pattern for it in stores, let me figure out if I can see who it is by if you prefer paper, but honestly this is the best!! Simple machines can do amazing things. I have 2 fancy embroidery machines but everything I do is by hand using a simple zig zag or satin stitch, I can do it on a cheap machine (which I own plenty of too) or an expensive one!! Good luck!


----------



## disneywithbaby

jessica52877 said:


> You cannot go wrong with Carla C's Simply Sweet dress, there are a variety of options and it is like a sewing lesson all in one. Here is a link,
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/simply-sweet-tops-and-dresses . It is $10 and you download and print but so worth it. I was one who kept thinking why would I pay almost 10x the price and then print it myself!! Been eating those words every since, it is also the pattern that most of us started out with, either that one or something of Carla's. She also does have a paper pattern for it in stores, let me figure out if I can see who it is by if you prefer paper, but honestly this is the best!! Simple machines can do amazing things. I have 2 fancy embroidery machines but everything I do is by hand using a simple zig zag or satin stitch, I can do it on a cheap machine (which I own plenty of too) or an expensive one!! Good luck!


 Thank you for the advice, I came across the simply sweet but how do you print a pattern? Wouldn't it just print on my 8x10 paper not to scale?


----------



## jessica52877

disneywithbaby said:


> Thank you for the advice, I came across the simply sweet but how do you print a pattern? Wouldn't it just print on my 8x10 paper not to scale?



Yes, just prints on regular paper and then you tape it together if necessary. On the simple sweet you'll only print the bodice and the straps, the skirt and ruffle (if you choose a ruffle option) you are given measurements vs a pattern. It is easily marked how to tape together, what to overlap and what not. So easy!! I only print the size I need and can always go back and print other sizes later.


----------



## SparkleMommy

jessica52877 said:


> You still need it even if you used the wonderunder. The wonderunder just made it stick to the tee, the stabilizer with keep the knit tee stable. It will make a world of difference.


 
Thanks!  I will try it! I wish I would have asked this sooner- I've completed three T-shirts each for me and DD already.  I only have a couple more to make- but better late than never!


----------



## SparkleMommy

ABCastillo said:


> Everything looks great! I love the matching outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> Great advice!


 
Thanks!  I'm going to try stabilizer on my last couple of projects.


----------



## PurpleEars

SparkleMommy said:


> Here are two finished projects so far for our up coming trip.  Well, I still have to add the satin stitching to the yellow silhouettes.  I'm loving having a new sewing machine for the first time ever- always had hand me downs.  My mom and grandma were both professional seamstresses, so always got an old one when they upgraded.  My new machine does satin stitching- YAY no more hand stitching!  I am still having to seam rip a lot as I figure it out but still much faster than by hand.
> 
> I do have a question- how do I prevent puckering when doing machine satin stitch?  I'm trying really hard not to pull (or push) the fabric but still getting puckering.  It is not an embroidery machine, so no embroidery hoop.
> 
> Here is one of our MK days matching outfits (yes, matching- don't judge me! LOL)
> View attachment 90353
> 
> Here are our matching AK shirts and the kiddos matching skirt (I'll just wear shorts)
> View attachment 90354



Nice cute outfits! I second what Jessica says with the stabilizer. I would look for cutaway stabilizer (instead of tearaway) for T-shirts.



disneywithbaby said:


> Hi everyone I am new to this board but after looking through the pictures I am enlisting my mom to help me make DD and her cousin simple dresses for Disney in sept. I only have an old singer with no charger, embroidery or any fancy stuff so it will be a simple simple pattern. Can anyone suggest a pattern I can purchase from JoAnn fabric that they have done and would he a good first dress??? Thanks so very much for all the inspiration.



If the idea of printing off a pattern does not appeal, you can get the Scientific Seamstress pattern from Simplicity (Simplicity 1180) which includes a top, pants, and skirt. The top can be made longer into a dress.


----------



## disneywithbaby

Thanks everyone, after talking with my mom she is going to try McCall m7076 pattern and modify it a little. I have faith in her that she can do it! I'm so excited to have found this board.


----------



## PurpleEars

disneywithbaby said:


> Thanks everyone, after talking with my mom she is going to try McCall m7076 pattern and modify it a little. I have faith in her that she can do it! I'm so excited to have found this board.



Please show us the pictures when the outfits are ready!


----------



## DMGeurts

Hi everyone!!!  Gosh it's been eons since I've checked in here!!!  So happy to see so many new faces and so many old faces!!!  

I love seeing everyone's projects!

I have 3 trips coming up within the next year +, so I will have lots of Disney sewing in my future, I am super excited about that!    But because of the age of my girls/me... It will all be adult Disney customs.  I am still looking forward to it though.  

And, as usual - I have a combined PTR going for all of these trips...  So, if you 'd like to follow along, you are all more than welcome to jump in.  

I'll have to check in more often here too though - for a while there, it seemed like this thread had disappeared, I am happy to see that it's been revived.  

D~


----------



## Happyinwonerland

I keep hearing mention of a Facebook group. Is there a DIS Boutiquers Facebook page?


----------



## PurpleEars

DMGeurts said:


> Hi everyone!!!  Gosh it's been eons since I've checked in here!!!  So happy to see so many new faces and so many old faces!!!
> 
> I love seeing everyone's projects!
> 
> I have 3 trips coming up within the next year +, so I will have lots of Disney sewing in my future, I am super excited about that!    But because of the age of my girls/me... It will all be adult Disney customs.  I am still looking forward to it though.
> 
> And, as usual - I have a combined PTR going for all of these trips...  So, if you 'd like to follow along, you are all more than welcome to jump in.
> 
> I'll have to check in more often here too though - for a while there, it seemed like this thread had disappeared, I am happy to see that it's been revived.
> 
> D~



You know that I am a big fan of customs for adults so I can't wait to see what you make!


----------



## ABCastillo

Finished another custom today! This one I let DD (4 yo) design. She found the skirt fabric and I made a simple top to go with it. Tried to sew the jersey top to the woven skirt but it looked weird. When she walks around she still sticks out her tummy some and it just didn't fit right. I think it works as two pieces too. Easier to mix and match!


----------



## Isatricia

It's been a long time since I checked in on this board.  In 2012, I made my 6 & 8 yr old girls dresses for our trip to DL.  They enjoyed wearing the "princess" dresses and meeting all the characters wearing them. I'm not sure how to link to the dresses I made then.

Fast forward 3 years and we are planning our trip to WDW - 1st for all of us.  The girls will be 10 & 12 (celebrates her birthday at WDW) when we travel in August.  They aren't as into princesses now, but my younger one still wants some way to dress up.  It will be August and it will be HOT, so comfort will be the key.  She enjoys wearing knit dresses, but whatever I make will need to be versatile enough to wear at home without being a costume.  She wears a girls size 12-16 depending on the pattern.  My older one wears a 10-12. 

Any suggestions for older girls (tweens) that still like mom to make them dresses that I will be able to theme a bit?  I don't have an embroidery machine, so I would be considering using fabric patterns or applique for the theme.


----------



## squirrel

I did this with my sewing machine for my niece who was 7 when we went to DL and I made a similar one for her older sister (9) with a Stitch head.  I made my own Simply Sweet pattern.


----------



## squirrel

Here are some photos of the water bottle holder I made for my daycare stroller.  No pattern was used.


----------



## ABCastillo

squirrel said:


> Here are some photos of the water bottle holder I made for my daycare stroller.  No pattern was used.



It looks great!  Is it hooked to the side of the stroller?


----------



## ABCastillo

Isatricia said:


> It's been a long time since I checked in on this board.  In 2012, I made my 6 & 8 yr old girls dresses for our trip to DL.  They enjoyed wearing the "princess" dresses and meeting all the characters wearing them. I'm not sure how to link to the dresses I made then.
> 
> Fast forward 3 years and we are planning our trip to WDW - 1st for all of us.  The girls will be 10 & 12 (celebrates her birthday at WDW) when we travel in August.  They aren't as into princesses now, but my younger one still wants some way to dress up.  It will be August and it will be HOT, so comfort will be the key.  She enjoys wearing knit dresses, but whatever I make will need to be versatile enough to wear at home without being a costume.  She wears a girls size 12-16 depending on the pattern.  My older one wears a 10-12.
> 
> Any suggestions for older girls (tweens) that still like mom to make them dresses that I will be able to theme a bit?  I don't have an embroidery machine, so I would be considering using fabric patterns or applique for the theme.



I like a lot of the Disney bounding stuff people do.  Maybe make some "inspired by" outfits for them.  I love when people add silhouettes too. But maybe something like a maxi dress in the same color as a favorite princess or sailor skirt in honor of donald duck?  There are some great polka dot fabrics in knits and wovens these days.  They might make a great inspired by minnie dress.  I've seen a lot of great patterns for older kids in Ottobre, but I've never searched around that much on the web.  (Mine are all under 5 still!)


----------



## squirrel

ABCastillo said:


> It looks great!  Is it hooked to the side of the stroller?


It's on the front side of a triplette stroller.  I can move it to the front seat if there isn't anyone in that seat and have it hang off the belly bar.  I could probably hang it off the back also, but I have my first aid kit (lunch box) hanging there.  Might fit hanging from the handle area, I never checked.


----------



## DMGeurts

Isatricia said:


> It's been a long time since I checked in on this board.  In 2012, I made my 6 & 8 yr old girls dresses for our trip to DL.  They enjoyed wearing the "princess" dresses and meeting all the characters wearing them. I'm not sure how to link to the dresses I made then.
> 
> Fast forward 3 years and we are planning our trip to WDW - 1st for all of us.  The girls will be 10 & 12 (celebrates her birthday at WDW) when we travel in August.  They aren't as into princesses now, but my younger one still wants some way to dress up.  It will be August and it will be HOT, so comfort will be the key.  She enjoys wearing knit dresses, but whatever I make will need to be versatile enough to wear at home without being a costume.  She wears a girls size 12-16 depending on the pattern.  My older one wears a 10-12.
> 
> Any suggestions for older girls (tweens) that still like mom to make them dresses that I will be able to theme a bit?  I don't have an embroidery machine, so I would be considering using fabric patterns or applique for the theme.



I've done August with my 2 girls for the last 2 years...  And even though they don't dress up much - I do, and once in a while, my youngest does...  Here's a few of my outfits...  If you'd like to see the rest of them, they are in my last Trip Report, which is complete.   A Celebration of Lifelong Friendship - August 2014















I really love doing it up with accessories...  I coordinate all of my bags, head gear, shoes and jewelry with a solid tank top (in most cases, I put some sort of applique on the bottom hem - I do all of the appliques on felt and I do a long straight stitch to sew them on - that way, when I get home, I seam rip them all off and I have plain tank tops again.  ) and a pair of denim shorts.  I would have been sweating to death in August wearing nothing, so I tried to keep everything as minimal as possible.   I hope this helps...  I am planning Nov/Jan/Oct trip over the next year, so I am looking forward to adding a few more layers to my wardrobe for these trips.  LOL

D~


----------



## PurpleEars

ABCastillo said:


> Finished another custom today! This one I let DD (4 yo) design. She found the skirt fabric and I made a simple top to go with it. Tried to sew the jersey top to the woven skirt but it looked weird. When she walks around she still sticks out her tummy some and it just didn't fit right. I think it works as two pieces too. Easier to mix and match!
> 
> View attachment 90861



I think your DD did a great job designing! It looks cute as a two-piece outfit.



Isatricia said:


> It's been a long time since I checked in on this board.  In 2012, I made my 6 & 8 yr old girls dresses for our trip to DL.  They enjoyed wearing the "princess" dresses and meeting all the characters wearing them. I'm not sure how to link to the dresses I made then.
> 
> Fast forward 3 years and we are planning our trip to WDW - 1st for all of us.  The girls will be 10 & 12 (celebrates her birthday at WDW) when we travel in August.  They aren't as into princesses now, but my younger one still wants some way to dress up.  It will be August and it will be HOT, so comfort will be the key.  She enjoys wearing knit dresses, but whatever I make will need to be versatile enough to wear at home without being a costume.  She wears a girls size 12-16 depending on the pattern.  My older one wears a 10-12.
> 
> Any suggestions for older girls (tweens) that still like mom to make them dresses that I will be able to theme a bit?  I don't have an embroidery machine, so I would be considering using fabric patterns or applique for the theme.



I made a number of Minnie-inspired dresses for myself over the years. I just use black woven fabric as the main parts of the dresses and using red polka dot woven as the accents. I have worn them for my August trips. This is an example:








squirrel said:


> Here are some photos of the water bottle holder I made for my daycare stroller.  No pattern was used.



Great idea for the water bottle holder!


----------



## ValarDisneyus

I was so excited about Disney Floral & Gifts "proclaim her a princess" program; they're going to do in-park delivery of a "Royal Decree", tiara, and Princess sash, and the kiddos get to have all the princesses sign their decree. It was supposed to open up availability on May 15, but it's been pushed out to July release.

Now I want a Princess Sash for my Squeaker. Anyone know if I should get a pattern or just buy a sash? Thoughts?


----------



## PurpleEars

ValarDisneyus said:


> I was so excited about Disney Floral & Gifts "proclaim her a princess" program; they're going to do in-park delivery of a "Royal Decree", tiara, and Princess sash, and the kiddos get to have all the princesses sign their decree. It was supposed to open up availability on May 15, but it's been pushed out to July release.
> 
> Now I want a Princess Sash for my Squeaker. Anyone know if I should get a pattern or just buy a sash? Thoughts?



If you want to do a simple sash, you can just use 1/4 yard of full width fabric of your choice, fold it in half with the right sides of the long edges together. Stitch along the long edge, turn the tube inside out and iron it. If you didn't cut of the selvage of the fabric, the tube won't fray and you can either stitch the sash at the appropriate length and leaving the "tail", or just use a safety pin to pin at the right length. If you want a full loop, I would suggest something similar but use the same technique that is used to make scrunchies. There is a great tutorial here: http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/sewing/diy_hair_scrunchie.php


----------



## Isatricia

ValarDisneyus said:


> I was so excited about Disney Floral & Gifts "proclaim her a princess" program; they're going to do in-park delivery of a "Royal Decree", tiara, and Princess sash, and the kiddos get to have all the princesses sign their decree. It was supposed to open up availability on May 15, but it's been pushed out to July release.
> 
> Now I want a Princess Sash for my Squeaker. Anyone know if I should get a pattern or just buy a sash? Thoughts?



Can you tell me more about this?


----------



## ValarDisneyus

PurpleEars said:


> If you want to do a simple sash, you can just use 1/4 yard of full width fabric of your choice, fold it in half with the right sides of the long edges together. Stitch along the long edge, turn the tube inside out and iron it. If you didn't cut of the selvage of the fabric, the tube won't fray and you can either stitch the sash at the appropriate length and leaving the "tail", or just use a safety pin to pin at the right length. If you want a full loop, I would suggest something similar but use the same technique that is used to make scrunchies. There is a great tutorial here: http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/sewing/diy_hair_scrunchie.php



Thanks so much! I hope I can find a way for it to say "Princess." I don't have an embroidery machine. 

lsatricia: Google search for Disney Floral and Gifts and look up "My StoryBook Moment."


----------



## squirrel

ValarDisneyus said:


> Thanks so much! I hope I can find a way for it to say "Princess." I don't have an embroidery machine.
> 
> lsatricia: Google search for Disney Floral and Gifts and look up "My StoryBook Moment."


You could hand stitch the letters on, or buy a fabric marker and stencil them on.


----------



## SparkleMommy

ValarDisneyus said:


> Thanks so much! I hope I can find a way for it to say "Princess." I don't have an embroidery machine.
> 
> lsatricia: Google search for Disney Floral and Gifts and look up "My StoryBook Moment."


 
You can print out the word "Princess" onto iron-on printable fabric in the color and font of your choice (you can design it in word like any other doc).  It is sold in sheets in Jo-Anns and craft stores, you can probably find it online too.  I suggest getting the Iron-on fabric, NOT paper.  The fabric holds up better in the wash (my paper iron-ons all pealed off after a few washes).

Or you can make your own applique using fabric and WonderUnder.


----------



## PurpleEars

ValarDisneyus said:


> Thanks so much! I hope I can find a way for it to say "Princess." I don't have an embroidery machine.
> 
> lsatricia: Google search for Disney Floral and Gifts and look up "My StoryBook Moment."



Great suggestions by others! Another idea is to do a crown as applique (shouldn't be too hard to do), or use a crown patch from the fabric store.


----------



## Isatricia

My girls, 10 & 12, want to get autographs of the characters that we meet, but they won't want to do a book.  The girls are saving "special" t-shirts to make a quilt when they are older.  We came up with the idea to create a quilt block for the Disney Autographs.  Until we make the quilts, we will probably frame the block to keep it in good shape.  I have seen people do pillowcases and use fabric markers for the autographs.  Which fabric markers work best?


----------



## PurpleEars

Isatricia said:


> My girls, 10 & 12, want to get autographs of the characters that we meet, but they won't want to do a book.  The girls are saving "special" t-shirts to make a quilt when they are older.  We came up with the idea to create a quilt block for the Disney Autographs.  Until we make the quilts, we will probably frame the block to keep it in good shape.  I have seen people do pillowcases and use fabric markers for the autographs.  Which fabric markers work best?



I made a quilt using autographs a few years ago. I didn't use fabric marker as I digitized the signatures we collected and stitched them onto the blocks. I think any fabric marker should do - as long as you iron them after to heat set the ink. Here's a picture of my quilt to get your creative juices going:


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Hi all, it's been a while since our last trip and my last Disney sewing endeavor. I found this on pinterest and LOVED it! Do you know who made it here?

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/282952789063942518/


----------



## DisMom829

Invested in a Baby Lock Esante yesterday.  So for all my embroidery Momma's out there, where are some of the best sites for Disney appliqués.  I know about Frou Frou by HeatherSue.  What are some others?


----------



## PurpleEars

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Hi all, it's been a while since our last trip and my last Disney sewing endeavor. I found this on pinterest and LOVED it! Do you know who made it here?
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/282952789063942518/



I don't know who made the dress but it looks like a modified Simply Sweet dress.



DisMom829 said:


> Invested in a Baby Lock Esante yesterday.  So for all my embroidery Momma's out there, where are some of the best sites for Disney appliqués.  I know about Frou Frou by HeatherSue.  What are some others?



Congrats on your new embroidery machine. I also like MissKenzieMac and Cute by Kira for embroidery files.


----------



## DisMom829

PurpleEars said:


> Congrats on your new embroidery machine. I also like MissKenzieMac and Cute by Kira for embroidery files.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

PurpleEars said:


> I don't know who made the dress but it looks like a modified Simply Sweet dress.
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/282952789063942518/
> 
> 
> I have the Simply Sweet....would have to figure out the back. It's very cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new embroidery machine. I also like MissKenzieMac and Cute by Kira for embroidery files.


----------



## Colleen27

Wow, this thread sure has gotten quiet since I've been here last. I had to flip through pages and pages to find y'all!

I doubt anyone remembers me, it has been that long since I've been around. I did the unthinkable last year - a whole year without a Disney trip! - and since I went back to school I have been neglecting my sewing machine rather shamefully. But we're booked for a short WDW trip in June so I'm trying to get back in the swing of things. I'm only doing outfits for 3 days of 5, and I'm not sure my 13yo will be on board with matching her sister one last time, but I'm going to give it a try!

Has anyone done a Simply Sweet tricked out to Anna or Elsa yet and have a link to share? That's high on my list of projects because we booked the Frozen premium package for our Studios day. I've done a couple of the princessified Simply Sweets before and just love the pattern because it isn't too heavy, hot, or fussy. 

The other outfit I'm pretty sure I'm doing is Alice and the Queen of Hearts, again using the Simply Sweet as a base. My older daughter shows her rabbit at the county fair and one of the "fun" categories of competition is costumes. Since her rabbit is white, she's already asked for an Alice dress (and a vest & coat for the bunny!) for that so I'm pretty sure she'd be willing to wear it at WDW too. 

And the third thing on my list, another thing I am hoping to find inspiration for somewhere in this thread - some sort of cover/liner for our Magic Bands. I've only been on one trip since they were rolled out and I remember it getting a little sticky/sweaty underneath. And that was in December. I'm pretty sure in June we'll all want something soft between our skin and that rubber bracelet. 

So that's what I'm up to at the moment. I'd love it if one of you ladies could point me towards some inspiration or ideas on how to make it all happen!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Colleen27 said:


> Wow, this thread sure has gotten quiet since I've been here last. I had to flip through pages and pages to find y'all!
> 
> I doubt anyone remembers me, it has been that long since I've been around. I did the unthinkable last year - a whole year without a Disney trip! - and since I went back to school I have been neglecting my sewing machine rather shamefully. But we're booked for a short WDW trip in June so I'm trying to get back in the swing of things. I'm only doing outfits for 3 days of 5, and I'm not sure my 13yo will be on board with matching her sister one last time, but I'm going to give it a try!
> 
> Has anyone done a Simply Sweet tricked out to Anna or Elsa yet and have a link to share? That's high on my list of projects because we booked the Frozen premium package for our Studios day. I've done a couple of the princessified Simply Sweets before and just love the pattern because it isn't too heavy, hot, or fussy.
> 
> The other outfit I'm pretty sure I'm doing is Alice and the Queen of Hearts, again using the Simply Sweet as a base. My older daughter shows her rabbit at the county fair and one of the "fun" categories of competition is costumes. Since her rabbit is white, she's already asked for an Alice dress (and a vest & coat for the bunny!) for that so I'm pretty sure she'd be willing to wear it at WDW too.
> 
> And the third thing on my list, another thing I am hoping to find inspiration for somewhere in this thread - some sort of cover/liner for our Magic Bands. I've only been on one trip since they were rolled out and I remember it getting a little sticky/sweaty underneath. And that was in December. I'm pretty sure in June we'll all want something soft between our skin and that rubber bracelet.
> 
> So that's what I'm up to at the moment. I'd love it if one of you ladies could point me towards some inspiration or ideas on how to make it all happen!









I'm in the same boat! We skipped a year of Disney, so it's been a while for me making outfits. I also have a 12 year old daughter that I'm trying to "match" with younger siblings! 
Day 1: Youngest daughter is going to have a Rapunzel short and top set with from the simply sweet base. 12 year old has asked if she could have a short lt blue tutu with white bow and a little darker blue tank with silver silhouette of Cinderella on it. So they'll both be a little "princessy". Now for son - last time I made him a john john that looked like prince charming. Will probably try that again for him to complete the princess theme? Not too much inspiration for him yet!

Day 2: Mickey day. I have a Simply Sweet swing top that's red with white dots and a Mickey head embroidered on for little bit. Will probably go tried and true john john for little guy that is 1/2 black and 1/2 red with yellow buttons like the mouse himself. For 12 year old...not so sure!

Have a few other random ideas as well....now to get busy!


----------



## bridgetmsw

OMG. how did i not know this thread exist? I basically started sewing because i wanted insanely cute things to wear to disney. We leave 5/24 and i haven't sewn anything yet! So happy to find you ladies


----------



## squirrel

Hi Colleen27, I remember you!

Here is a photo of an Elsa dress I made for a birthday gift for a little girl that goes to my daycare.  I made the cape separate (I dislike any kind of lacy or sheer material for kids, always seems to get wrecked).  It's attached to the straps at the back with Velcro.  I made the dress simple as she loves dressing up and without the cape, it can be Cinderella.


----------



## squeegee

I've lurked here for a while, but wanted to pop in and share what I've been up to lately. I've been loving looking at the things y'all have created. 

We're planning DD's first trip for this December, and she simply must have costumes! I was aiming for one a day, but I don't think I'm going to have time to finish 11. LOL. 

I've managed so far to sew an Elsa, a belle, and am almost done with a Cinderella-inspired dress. 
 
 
 

I'm really liking the "inspired by" dress and want to do a Snow White one, but haven't found a pattern I really like for it. 

She has a purchased ariel, rapunzel, and Anna. Six down and five to go. Lol.


----------



## PurpleEars

Colleen27 said:


> Wow, this thread sure has gotten quiet since I've been here last. I had to flip through pages and pages to find y'all!
> 
> I doubt anyone remembers me, it has been that long since I've been around. I did the unthinkable last year - a whole year without a Disney trip! - and since I went back to school I have been neglecting my sewing machine rather shamefully. But we're booked for a short WDW trip in June so I'm trying to get back in the swing of things. I'm only doing outfits for 3 days of 5, and I'm not sure my 13yo will be on board with matching her sister one last time, but I'm going to give it a try!
> 
> Has anyone done a Simply Sweet tricked out to Anna or Elsa yet and have a link to share? That's high on my list of projects because we booked the Frozen premium package for our Studios day. I've done a couple of the princessified Simply Sweets before and just love the pattern because it isn't too heavy, hot, or fussy.
> 
> The other outfit I'm pretty sure I'm doing is Alice and the Queen of Hearts, again using the Simply Sweet as a base. My older daughter shows her rabbit at the county fair and one of the "fun" categories of competition is costumes. Since her rabbit is white, she's already asked for an Alice dress (and a vest & coat for the bunny!) for that so I'm pretty sure she'd be willing to wear it at WDW too.
> 
> And the third thing on my list, another thing I am hoping to find inspiration for somewhere in this thread - some sort of cover/liner for our Magic Bands. I've only been on one trip since they were rolled out and I remember it getting a little sticky/sweaty underneath. And that was in December. I'm pretty sure in June we'll all want something soft between our skin and that rubber bracelet.
> 
> So that's what I'm up to at the moment. I'd love it if one of you ladies could point me towards some inspiration or ideas on how to make it all happen!



I remember you Colleen! I made a magic band cover for our last trip (Dec 2013). I just made a simple fabric tube with a hole for the "Mickey" part of the band. I used satin stitch around the hole so it won't fray. Here's a picture of me wearing one on my right wrist:







squeegee said:


> I've lurked here for a while, but wanted to pop in and share what I've been up to lately. I've been loving looking at the things y'all have created.
> 
> We're planning DD's first trip for this December, and she simply must have costumes! I was aiming for one a day, but I don't think I'm going to have time to finish 11. LOL.
> 
> I've managed so far to sew an Elsa, a belle, and am almost done with a Cinderella-inspired dress.
> View attachment 94785
> View attachment 94784
> View attachment 94786
> 
> I'm really liking the "inspired by" dress and want to do a Snow White one, but haven't found a pattern I really like for it.
> 
> She has a purchased ariel, rapunzel, and Anna. Six down and five to go. Lol.



Great job on the dress! They look great! This is a Rapunzel inspired dress I did for one of the Give Families a while back:





Here are a few things I made for DS recently:


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> Hi everyone!!!  Gosh it's been eons since I've checked in here!!!  So happy to see so many new faces and so many old faces!!!
> 
> I love seeing everyone's projects!
> 
> I have 3 trips coming up within the next year +, so I will have lots of Disney sewing in my future, I am super excited about that!    But because of the age of my girls/me... It will all be adult Disney customs.  I am still looking forward to it though.
> 
> And, as usual - I have a combined PTR going for all of these trips...  So, if you 'd like to follow along, you are all more than welcome to jump in.
> 
> I'll have to check in more often here too though - for a while there, it seemed like this thread had disappeared, I am happy to see that it's been revived.
> 
> D~



We love seeing your outfits.



PurpleEars said:


> You know that I am a big fan of customs for adults so I can't wait to see what you make!



I love your grownup outfits



PurpleEars said:


> I think your DD did a great job designing! It looks cute as a two-piece outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> I made a number of Minnie-inspired dresses for myself over the years. I just use black woven fabric as the main parts of the dresses and using red polka dot woven as the accents. I have worn them for my August trips. This is an example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea for the water bottle holder!



This is still a favorite of mine.



DisMom829 said:


> Invested in a Baby Lock Esante yesterday.  So for all my embroidery Momma's out there, where are some of the best sites for Disney appliqués.  I know about Frou Frou by HeatherSue.  What are some others?



All time favorite is Frou Frou by HeatherSue (just google it)


There were 3 pages of new posts. I have to say there was a huge amount of cuteness here. Guess I am going to have to check in more often.


----------



## Jasesmom

All these post make me wish I could sew!!!!


----------



## Colleen27

squirrel said:


> Hi Colleen27, I remember you!
> 
> Here is a photo of an Elsa dress I made for a birthday gift for a little girl that goes to my daycare.  I made the cape separate (I dislike any kind of lacy or sheer material for kids, always seems to get wrecked).  It's attached to the straps at the back with Velcro.  I made the dress simple as she loves dressing up and without the cape, it can be Cinderella.



I love the removable cape, that is a great idea! Right now my 13yo is saying no dresses except Alice  but she likes the Simply Sweet as a top and thought a sparkly Elsa-inspired top with cape would be cool.



squeegee said:


> I've managed so far to sew an Elsa, a belle, and am almost done with a Cinderella-inspired dress.
> View attachment 94785
> View attachment 94784
> View attachment 94786



Those are gorgeous!



PurpleEars said:


> I remember you Colleen! I made a magic band cover for our last trip (Dec 2013). I just made a simple fabric tube with a hole for the "Mickey" part of the band. I used satin stitch around the hole so it won't fray. Here's a picture of me wearing one on my right wrist:



I did a tube style for our last trip but I'm thinking about something a little different this time. I'm not sure it'll work and I wish I knew where our bands from the last trip have gotten to so I could test it out before the new ones arrive, but I'm basically thinking a cuff-style "bracelet", for lack of a better word, with ribbons or straps that the band slips into. That way the covers would be be easy on/off for when we want to swim, but when we're in the parks in the heat we'll have fabric instead of the band material against our skin.


----------



## ammag

I am going to share this Anna (age 7, from the second part of the snowman song, a very specific costume request lol)  costume I made for Halloween.  This was my first time making sleeves and a collar, and it cost way more than I thought between shoes, wig and trim. But it was worth it! She won't want to be a princess forever  if it still fits her in November she Might wear it to meet anna and else....but the wig was too small and now probably annoying in the park. I want to make her a few outfits this year but we will see how I manage. Also the colors were less saturated than these pics show....and the pattern I used was the official frozen anna costume but modified quite a bit.


----------



## PurpleEars

ammag said:


> View attachment 95132 View attachment 95133 I am going to share this Anna (age 7, from the second part of the snowman song, a very specific costume request lol)  costume I made for Halloween.  This was my first time making sleeves and a collar, and it cost way more than I thought between shoes, wig and trim. But it was worth it! She won't want to be a princess forever  if it still fits her in November she Might wear it to meet anna and else....but the wig was too small and now probably annoying in the park. I want to make her a few outfits this year but we will see how I manage. Also the colors were less saturated than these pics show....and the pattern I used was the official frozen anna costume but modified quite a bit.



That is the cutest Anna ever! You did a great job on the dress. I hope the dress will still fits for your November trip. I am sure Anna and Elsa will LOVE the dress!


----------



## DisMom829

You guys were great with giving me places to go for Disney applique designs, now how about non-Disney designs??  Looking for some dance, football, cheer, etc.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## CharJ

Pinterest?

Hi, I'm new here  I sew a lot, but mostly non disney stuff, sibce it will take about 4 years before we visit Rlqndo for the first time, and our last Paris visit was inJánuary and then my old machine was broken.
I'm from Belgium, and around here you don't find a lot of disneyfabrics!


----------



## ammag

If you're able to  pay shipping, and high prices there is a webiste called spoonflower where you can create and buy custom fabrics. I don't think they ever go much less than $20 per yard


----------



## PurpleEars

DisMom829 said:


> You guys were great with giving me places to go for Disney applique designs, now how about non-Disney designs??  Looking for some dance, football, cheer, etc.  Thanks in advance!



I like Designs by Ju Ju and Embroidery Boutique. I have heard good things about Planet Applique.



CharJ said:


> Pinterest?
> 
> Hi, I'm new here  I sew a lot, but mostly non disney stuff, sibce it will take about 4 years before we visit Rlqndo for the first time, and our last Paris visit was inJánuary and then my old machine was broken.
> I'm from Belgium, and around here you don't find a lot of disneyfabrics!



Welcome! Please share pictures of your creations! They don't need to be Disney related!

In terms of Disney fabric, you can see if shipping from online fabric stores like fabric.com or Joann is acceptable. Of course there are other online marketplaces. I live in Canada and we don't have the same selection here. Shipping is expensive so I tend to stock up when I go to the US. Another option you can look into is to do embroidery/applique. The lack of Disney fabric options was what got me started on the embroidery stuff.


----------



## CharJ

I like to use flock foil (don't know if it's the right word?)
Since I got a new sewing machine 3 months ago a new embroidery machine won't be for this year 
Shorts for ds



A dress for myself



Shirt for dd



Dress for dd


----------



## CharJ

I made a quiet book as well last month


----------



## ammag

So cute! I like your style


----------



## PurpleEars

CharJ said:


> I like to use flock foil (don't know if it's the right word?)
> Since I got a new sewing machine 3 months ago a new embroidery machine won't be for this year



I like the fabric you chose for your projects! You look fab and the dress fits you very well! Did you use a pattern for the dress?


----------



## CharJ

Thanks 
I did use a pattern, The june dress from la maison victor(a dutch design magasine)


----------



## PurpleEars

CharJ said:


> Thanks
> I did use a pattern, The june dress from la maison victor(a dutch design magasine)



I actually subscribed to Burda Style for a year but I found most of their patterns are not "my style." I just stick with the pdf patterns and the occasional printed patterns for now.


----------



## CharJ

Burda is quite, uhm, old fashioned imho


----------



## PurpleEars

I hope I am not crazy to think that I can make 4 dresses, 3 superhero capes, and 2 pillowcases in 4 weeks, while caring for a baby in the house!


----------



## ABCastillo

PurpleEars said:


> I hope I am not crazy to think that I can make 4 dresses, 3 superhero capes, and 2 pillowcases in 4 weeks, while caring for a baby in the house!



Good luck!!!  Can't wait to see everything!


----------



## MandiC

PurpleEars said:


> I hope I am not crazy to think that I can make 4 dresses, 3 superhero capes, and 2 pillowcases in 4 weeks, while caring for a baby in the house!



The dresses might be tough but if you plan you can do it! Depending on the amount of detail the dresses entail I can usually do one while caring for 4 kids in 3 days or less. Cutting the night before I start sewing, and using the last day for finishing touches. Superhero capes and pillowcases should be super easy, I bet you can do all of them in 2-3 days at a laid back pace.


----------



## PurpleEars

Thanks for the encouragement! I have the dresses and capes done so far. The pillowcases will be icing on the cake as I won't actually see the recipients.

Here are the capes:





And the dresses:








Thanks for looking!


----------



## JennysSeven

I'm so glad I found this board!  Now that we have our vacation booked, I need to start planning out cute tee shirts/outfits, etc.  I want to do embroidered tees for as many of my kids as I can talk into wearing them, and one or 2 princess dresses for my DD.  She has specifically requested Elsa.  Anybody have a favorite pattern?  I made her a Sofia the First dress without a pattern 2 Christmases ago, and swore off ever attempting such lunacy again, lol.  So I need a good pattern I can either follow exactly or modify.  

I haven't looked through this whole thread, but from the few pages I've seen... y'all make some CUTE stuff!!!!


----------



## squeegee

JennysSeven said:


> I'm so glad I found this board!  Now that we have our vacation booked, I need to start planning out cute tee shirts/outfits, etc.  I want to do embroidered tees for as many of my kids as I can talk into wearing them, and one or 2 princess dresses for my DD.  She has specifically requested Elsa.  Anybody have a favorite pattern?  I made her a Sofia the First dress without a pattern 2 Christmases ago, and swore off ever attempting such lunacy again, lol.  So I need a good pattern I can either follow exactly or modify.
> 
> I haven't looked through this whole thread, but from the few pages I've seen... y'all make some CUTE stuff!!!!


The simplicity Elsa works just fine, and is very easy to put together. Watch the circulars for Hancock's and hobby lobby, etc, for when they go on sale for <$2. You can save tons of time, too, by using a pre-printed snowflake fabric for the sheer cape, rather than doing the appliqué.


----------



## the little marla

This is such a cool board! We are headed down next weekend and it will be my 10m old DD's first trip!

Here are two outfits I made for her!

This one to meet Mickey!





This one for SWW!





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The shirts were made with heat transfer vinyl using my cricut and the shorts were made with the Coachella pattern by Striped Swallow Designs


----------



## PurpleEars

JennysSeven said:


> I'm so glad I found this board!  Now that we have our vacation booked, I need to start planning out cute tee shirts/outfits, etc.  I want to do embroidered tees for as many of my kids as I can talk into wearing them, and one or 2 princess dresses for my DD.  She has specifically requested Elsa.  Anybody have a favorite pattern?  I made her a Sofia the First dress without a pattern 2 Christmases ago, and swore off ever attempting such lunacy again, lol.  So I need a good pattern I can either follow exactly or modify.
> 
> I haven't looked through this whole thread, but from the few pages I've seen... y'all make some CUTE stuff!!!!



There is also the Create Kids Couture's everyday princess pattern. I haven't used it but I have heard good things about CKC's patterns.



the little marla said:


> This is such a cool board! We are headed down next weekend and it will be my 10m old DD's first trip!
> 
> Here are two outfits I made for her!
> 
> This one to meet Mickey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one for SWW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts were made with heat transfer vinyl using my cricut and the shorts were made with the Coachella pattern by Striped Swallow Designs



Cute outfits! I am sure they will be a super hit!


----------



## Disfor3

Looking for advice... I'm making my daughter a "Jessie" themed shirt and want to make the red rope detail on the front... I do not have an embroidery machine (which I'm sure would provide the best result...). Any suggestions on a different method?  Thanks!


----------



## squeegee

Disfor3 said:


> Looking for advice... I'm making my daughter a "Jessie" themed shirt and want to make the red rope detail on the front... I do not have an embroidery machine (which I'm sure would provide the best result...). Any suggestions on a different method?  Thanks!



Maybe try sewing on a fine red rope or gimp, by hand? Or even rattail cording?


----------



## Disfor3

Do you think sew it on with a whip stitch?


----------



## squeegee

Disfor3 said:


> Do you think sew it on with a whip stitch?



I don't see why not. I'm lazy and hate handwork, though, so if I could figure out a way to zig-zag it on the machine, I would. LOL.


----------



## mamabellefortwo

These posts amaze me- you are all wonderful!  Sadly, this is not a skill I possess but will admire from afar.


----------



## Nello

Made a few things for our trip for my 2.5 yr old daughter and niece!

Minnie Skirts and Minnie iron-on tanks with bow:





Rapunzel dress using 'Every day princess' pattern by Made for Mermaids:





Snow White (adapted from same pattern):





Anna's coronation dress (adapted from same pattern):





Elsa dress (adapted from same pattern):





E meeting her favorite princess ever! She was so proud to show her dress off!


----------



## Jasesmom

Sorry, I asked a no no question  Changed it really fast!!!


----------



## squirrel

JennysSeven said:


> I'm so glad I found this board!  Now that we have our vacation booked, I need to start planning out cute tee shirts/outfits, etc.  I want to do embroidered tees for as many of my kids as I can talk into wearing them, and one or 2 princess dresses for my DD.  She has specifically requested Elsa.  Anybody have a favorite pattern?  I made her a Sofia the First dress without a pattern 2 Christmases ago, and swore off ever attempting such lunacy again, lol.  So I need a good pattern I can either follow exactly or modify.
> 
> I haven't looked through this whole thread, but from the few pages I've seen... y'all make some CUTE stuff!!!!



A lot of people like the Simply Sweet pattern.  I made my own version as I didn't want to spend $10 on a pattern that I need to print out.  I found it very easy to make and you can make little changes and it looks like a different dress.  She also showed how to change the pattern into different princesses on her blog.


----------



## PurpleEars

mamabellefortwo said:


> These posts amaze me- you are all wonderful!  Sadly, this is not a skill I possess but will admire from afar.



A number of us said the very same things when we started to discover (or rediscover) sewing. You never know what you could do when you give it a try!



Nello said:


> Made a few things for our trip for my 2.5 yr old daughter and niece!
> 
> Minnie Skirts and Minnie iron-on tanks with bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel dress using 'Every day princess' pattern by Made for Mermaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White (adapted from same pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna's coronation dress (adapted from same pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa dress (adapted from same pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E meeting her favorite princess ever! She was so proud to show her dress off!



Great job on all the dresses! I am sure your princess will enjoy wearing those dresses!


----------



## ColonelHathi

Disfor3 said:


> Looking for advice... I'm making my daughter a "Jessie" themed shirt and want to make the red rope detail on the front... I do not have an embroidery machine (which I'm sure would provide the best result...). Any suggestions on a different method?  Thanks!





Disfor3 said:


> Do you think sew it on with a whip stitch?



I recently used cording for a Jessie dress for DD6. I sewed it on with a wide but narrow zigzag stitch, but first drew on the design with chalk which helped tremendously. Oh, and I had to go really, really slow as it curved.


----------



## ColonelHathi

JennysSeven said:


> I'm so glad I found this board!  Now that we have our vacation booked, I need to start planning out cute tee shirts/outfits, etc.  I want to do embroidered tees for as many of my kids as I can talk into wearing them, and one or 2 princess dresses for my DD.  She has specifically requested Elsa.  Anybody have a favorite pattern?  I made her a Sofia the First dress without a pattern 2 Christmases ago, and swore off ever attempting such lunacy again, lol.  So I need a good pattern I can either follow exactly or modify.
> 
> I haven't looked through this whole thread, but from the few pages I've seen... y'all make some CUTE stuff!!!!


 ditto on the Simplicity pattern! My mom made DD a gorgeous Elsa costume for Halloween and it fits beautifully! Here's a shot complete with a wig (ha ha) and tee underneath.


----------



## ColonelHathi

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Hi all, it's been a while since our last trip and my last Disney sewing endeavor. I found this on pinterest and LOVED it! Do you know who made it here?
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/282952789063942518/



Someone posted the link to the tutorial late last year maybe? I remember looking it up because it is adorable a DD loves Snow White, but the pattern only goes up to size 6 and she is now in a 7/8. I think it is sold on Etsy and I had it bookmarked there for a while too.

Edit: Posted by OrlandoBelle on page 105!


----------



## ammag

I love the clothes everyone has made! They look adorable.  I went to the fabric store to find a simple pattern to make a couple of dresses but couldn't find anything for size 10/12. My daughter just turned 8 but she needs about a 10.  Bt she doesn't want a tween type style! 
I might adapt the anna dress I posted before but it was more complicated than I hoped for. Also I'd prefer sleeves for the sun protection has anyone ever made one of those t shirt dresses where you sew a skirt to a Premade shirt? Wondering if it is a good way to make an easier dress? 

I wish I could just buy some cute ones on etsy! Bu I have to keep hem under $20.  summer project


----------



## squeegee

ammag said:


> I love the clothes everyone has made! They look adorable.  I went to the fabric store to find a simple pattern to make a couple of dresses but couldn't find anything for size 10/12. My daughter just turned 8 but she needs about a 10.  Bt she doesn't want a tween type style!
> I might adapt the anna dress I posted before but it was more complicated than I hoped for. Also I'd prefer sleeves for the sun protection has anyone ever made one of those t shirt dresses where you sew a skirt to a Premade shirt? Wondering if it is a good way to make an easier dress?
> 
> I wish I could just buy some cute ones on etsy! Bu I have to keep hem under $20.  summer project



I've made several of the Tshirt dresses and they are very simple to do - gather your fabric and sew it on, hide the seam with a ribbon if you like. I've used tulle for the skirt and put a cheap lining behind it. Dd loves them, and I make them long enough to last her a long time - they start off as princess gowns and end up as knee-length summer dresses. Lol.


----------



## MandiC

ammag said:


> I love the clothes everyone has made! They look adorable.  I went to the fabric store to find a simple pattern to make a couple of dresses but couldn't find anything for size 10/12. My daughter just turned 8 but she needs about a 10.  Bt she doesn't want a tween type style!
> I might adapt the anna dress I posted before but it was more complicated than I hoped for. Also I'd prefer sleeves for the sun protection has anyone ever made one of those t shirt dresses where you sew a skirt to a Premade shirt? Wondering if it is a good way to make an easier dress?
> 
> I wish I could just buy some cute ones on etsy! Bu I have to keep hem under $20.  summer project




I have a daughter in size 10/12 too, look for a peasant dress pattern. I got mine on youcanmakethis, I believe it was called the Molly or the Megan (one was adult size for me  the other was tween sizing). They are super easy to adapt to whatever you want and have directions to have the dress whatever length you want and you can adjust sleeve length as well


----------



## ColonelHathi

the little marla said:


> This is such a cool board! We are headed down next weekend and it will be my 10m old DD's first trip!
> 
> Here are two outfits I made for her!
> 
> This one to meet Mickey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one for SWW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts were made with heat transfer vinyl using my cricut and the shorts were made with the Coachella pattern by Striped Swallow Designs



I just bought this pattern (just now).  So super cute, and it comes in suck a broad size range which is perfect for my ever growing DD! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## DisMom829

I'm having an extremely hard time finding a twirl (circle?) skirt pattern for my daughter.  She is 9 and 55" tall, 30" waist. She wants a twirl skirt but not a patch work and not a 3 tier.  Can anyone give me some direction as to a good pattern?  I tried free lancing, and it was a train wreck.  Even my husband looked at it and walked out of the dining room chuckling.

2nd problem, I can't find an applique design of Mickey or Donald with a surfboard.  Anybody know where I can find one?


----------



## squeegee

DisMom829 said:


> I'm having an extremely hard time finding a twirl (circle?) skirt pattern for my daughter.  She is 9 and 55" tall, 30" waist. She wants a twirl skirt but not a patch work and not a 3 tier.  Can anyone give me some direction as to a good pattern?  I tried free lancing, and it was a train wreck.  Even my husband looked at it and walked out of the dining room chuckling.
> 
> 2nd problem, I can't find an applique design of Mickey or Donald with a surfboard.  Anybody know where I can find one?



I can't really recommend a pattern, exactly, but google "circle skirt tutorial," and there are several helpful ones out there, with drawings and math/measurements and everything out there.


----------



## Nello

DisMom829 said:


> I'm having an extremely hard time finding a twirl (circle?) skirt pattern for my daughter.  She is 9 and 55" tall, 30" waist. She wants a twirl skirt but not a patch work and not a 3 tier.  Can anyone give me some direction as to a good pattern?  I tried free lancing, and it was a train wreck.  Even my husband looked at it and walked out of the dining room chuckling.
> 
> 2nd problem, I can't find an applique design of Mickey or Donald with a surfboard.  Anybody know where I can find one?



I used this tutorial to make my skirts. It was easy to follow, and has an elastic band as the waist!

http://www.danamadeit.com/2008/07/tutorial-the-circle-skirt.html


----------



## Nello

ColonelHathi said:


> I recently used cording for a Jessie dress for DD6. I sewed it on with a wide but narrow zigzag stitch, but first drew on the design with chalk which helped tremendously. Oh, and I had to go really, really slow as it curved.
> 
> View attachment 100135



I love it! I wanted to make Jessie dresses for our trip, but I couldn't find a design I liked and then I ran out of time. Is that the sweetheart dress pattern? I really need to make that one!


----------



## PurpleEars

ColonelHathi said:


> ditto on the Simplicity pattern! My mom made DD a gorgeous Elsa costume for Halloween and it fits beautifully! Here's a shot complete with a wig (ha ha) and tee underneath. View attachment 100137



She is gorgeous!



ammag said:


> I love the clothes everyone has made! They look adorable.  I went to the fabric store to find a simple pattern to make a couple of dresses but couldn't find anything for size 10/12. My daughter just turned 8 but she needs about a 10.  Bt she doesn't want a tween type style!
> I might adapt the anna dress I posted before but it was more complicated than I hoped for. Also I'd prefer sleeves for the sun protection has anyone ever made one of those t shirt dresses where you sew a skirt to a Premade shirt? Wondering if it is a good way to make an easier dress?
> 
> I wish I could just buy some cute ones on etsy! Bu I have to keep hem under $20.  summer project



I would suggest looking at Sisboom pdf patterns as they cover a wide range of sizes. They come with great instructions too!



DisMom829 said:


> I'm having an extremely hard time finding a twirl (circle?) skirt pattern for my daughter.  She is 9 and 55" tall, 30" waist. She wants a twirl skirt but not a patch work and not a 3 tier.  Can anyone give me some direction as to a good pattern?  I tried free lancing, and it was a train wreck.  Even my husband looked at it and walked out of the dining room chuckling.
> 
> 2nd problem, I can't find an applique design of Mickey or Donald with a surfboard.  Anybody know where I can find one?



I think there are a number of circle dress tutorial out there. I searched the usual places for Disney applique and I could not find one with a surfboard design. Sorry!


----------



## ColonelHathi

Nello said:


> I love it! I wanted to make Jessie dresses for our trip, but I couldn't find a design I liked and then I ran out of time. Is that the sweetheart dress pattern? I really need to make that one!



It's the Grace Ruffle Dress pattern by Funktional Threads. I love the pattern, have used it 4 times, but for the Jessie inspired dress there was limited room for the yellow bodice once I added the brown sash (belt), so that was tricky. I just did the side ruffles so it would look more like her chaps, lol. I love that part of the dress.


----------



## ABCastillo

DisMom829 said:


> I'm having an extremely hard time finding a twirl (circle?) skirt pattern for my daughter.  She is 9 and 55" tall, 30" waist. She wants a twirl skirt but not a patch work and not a 3 tier.  Can anyone give me some direction as to a good pattern?  I tried free lancing, and it was a train wreck.  Even my husband looked at it and walked out of the dining room chuckling.
> 
> 2nd problem, I can't find an applique design of Mickey or Donald with a surfboard.  Anybody know where I can find one?



Sew Sweet Patterns has a twirly skirt PDF pattern.   I haven't tried it but it looks cute.


----------



## tpettie

I'm looking for the floral embroidery design from the Cinderella wedding dress 2015 movie can any one tell me where I will find something similar ??


----------



## PurpleEars

tpettie said:


> I'm looking for the floral embroidery design from the Cinderella wedding dress 2015 movie can any one tell me where I will find something similar ??



The closest one I found (if you use the right colours) is from MissKenzieMac (the Vintage Artistic Style one)


----------



## SparklyGiraffe

we leave a week from tomorrow and I've not started yet. EEK!  
I plan on doing a Brownie Goose Katie top and some sort of shorts to go with it with one set of Minnie fabrics and then the other set of Minnie I am thinking I might do a Rabbit Rabbit Hummingbird top and bottoms. I'll prob. get started tonight after the kids go to bed so they're out of the way. LOL


----------



## nobellybutton

My mom made my daughter's "apron skirt. She got the idea online and added a lil ruffle to a tank top and my daughterloved it. So many people stopped us and MK to ask where we got it.
The 2nd outfit was a bday outfit she wanted an Anna dress but we needed to make it August humid weather friendly. So my mom did her "magic" and made a cute summer version of Anna's dress.

.


----------



## ABCastillo

nobellybutton said:


> My mom made my daughter's "apron skirt. She got the idea online and added a lil ruffle to a tank top and my daughterloved it. So many people stopped us and MK to ask where we got it.
> The 2nd outfit was a bday outfit she wanted an Anna dress but we needed to make it August humid weather friendly. So my mom did her "magic" and made a cute summer version of Anna's dress.
> 
> .View attachment 101418View attachment 101419



So cute! Love them


----------



## DeniseR

nobellybutton said:


> My mom made my daughter's "apron skirt. She got the idea online and added a lil ruffle to a tank top and my daughterloved it. So many people stopped us and MK to ask where we got it.
> The 2nd outfit was a bday outfit she wanted an Anna dress but we needed to make it August humid weather friendly. So my mom did her "magic" and made a cute summer version of Anna's dress.



These are adorable! I am wanting to make some "heat friendly" outfits for my 2 year old granddaughter for September. Better get started!


----------



## squeegee

I posted this in my pre-trip report, too. In so tickled with how this Cinderella-inspired dress turned out:
   

This was my first experiment with hot-fix crystals, and I'd only intended to make a single line around the collar, but, um, a scorch mark was made.... So I covered it with more crystals and ended up with something I like even better.


----------



## TinaLala

Want to make a Mad Hatter outfit for myself for MNSSHP that will be light and easy to pack.  Not sir how much sewing time I have.  Wondering if anyone has a suggestions.


----------



## love to stitch

squeegee said:


> I posted this in my pre-trip report, too. In so tickled with how this Cinderella-inspired dress turned out:
> View attachment 102853 View attachment 102854 View attachment 102855
> 
> This was my first experiment with hot-fix crystals, and I'd only intended to make a single line around the collar, but, um, a scorch mark was made.... So I covered it with more crystals and ended up with something I like even better.



That is a beautiful dress!


----------



## ABCastillo

squeegee said:


> I posted this in my pre-trip report, too. In so tickled with how this Cinderella-inspired dress turned out:
> View attachment 102853 View attachment 102854 View attachment 102855
> 
> This was my first experiment with hot-fix crystals, and I'd only intended to make a single line around the collar, but, um, a scorch mark was made.... So I covered it with more crystals and ended up with something I like even better.


Fantastic work!  I love it!


----------



## PurpleEars

nobellybutton said:


> My mom made my daughter's "apron skirt. She got the idea online and added a lil ruffle to a tank top and my daughterloved it. So many people stopped us and MK to ask where we got it.
> The 2nd outfit was a bday outfit she wanted an Anna dress but we needed to make it August humid weather friendly. So my mom did her "magic" and made a cute summer version of Anna's dress.
> 
> .View attachment 101418View attachment 101419



The dresses are beautiful! I am sure those dresses will be great for the August heat!



squeegee said:


> I posted this in my pre-trip report, too. In so tickled with how this Cinderella-inspired dress turned out:
> View attachment 102853 View attachment 102854 View attachment 102855
> 
> This was my first experiment with hot-fix crystals, and I'd only intended to make a single line around the collar, but, um, a scorch mark was made.... So I covered it with more crystals and ended up with something I like even better.



This dress is just gorgeous. I am glad that your "mistake" turn into something beautiful!


----------



## Nello

nobellybutton said:


> My mom made my daughter's "apron skirt. She got the idea online and added a lil ruffle to a tank top and my daughterloved it. So many people stopped us and MK to ask where we got it.
> The 2nd outfit was a bday outfit she wanted an Anna dress but we needed to make it August humid weather friendly. So my mom did her "magic" and made a cute summer version of Anna's dress.
> 
> .View attachment 101418View attachment 101419



Love the dresses! I think it is smart to make a summer version! It turned out so cute!




squeegee said:


> I posted this in my pre-trip report, too. In so tickled with how this Cinderella-inspired dress turned out:
> View attachment 102853 View attachment 102854 View attachment 102855
> 
> This was my first experiment with hot-fix crystals, and I'd only intended to make a single line around the collar, but, um, a scorch mark was made.... So I covered it with more crystals and ended up with something I like even better.



It's beautiful! I love it when 'mistakes' turn into something wonderful!


----------



## brooke789

Anyoone interested in selling things you made for your kids and don't need any longer.  I'd be interested in Size 6 boys or girls and Size 2/3 boys!


----------



## PrincessMom4

not sure how to add pics on here....lol


----------



## PrincessMom4

Here is my Minnie inspired dress


----------



## ABCastillo

PrincessMom4 said:


> Here is my Minnie inspired dress



Very cute!!  Is it two pieces?


----------



## lauraleh

ColonelHathi said:


> I recently used cording for a Jessie dress for DD6. I sewed it on with a wide but narrow zigzag stitch, but first drew on the design with chalk which helped tremendously. Oh, and I had to go really, really slow as it curved.
> 
> View attachment 100135



I love this!  I just completed my second Grace and now this one is on the list too!


----------



## PrincessMom4

ABCastillo said:


> Very cute!!  Is it two pieces?


 NO, it's a Vogue pattern and its all one piece.


----------



## Trose25

I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread...everyone is so talented


----------



## PurpleEars

PrincessMom4 said:


> Here is my Minnie inspired dress



Cute dress!


----------



## StephLav

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]





the little marla said:


> This is such a cool board! We are headed down next weekend and it will be my 10m old DD's first trip!
> 
> Here are two outfits I made for her!
> 
> This one to meet Mickey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one for SWW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts were made with heat transfer vinyl using my cricut and the shorts were made with the Coachella pattern by Striped Swallow Designs


How cute are those shorts!!! Love them!


----------



## ammag

Does anyone have suggestions on how to make wizard robes?  I can buy them for $45-60 (I want decent ones) but I'd like to try and save more money.  My daughter (8, size 10) wants to be hermione for Halloween, at MK.
Saving money because I thik we are taking her to wizard ing world too! Adding it on.  In any event anyone have suggestions? Thanks! 

Ps. I don't want to make one out of a big t shirt, or some other cheat I want it to be as authentic as possible under the price of the official ones.


----------



## ammag

Oe more general sewing question. I am not that experienced. (Obviously lol) I just did my daughters measurements, and she's all over the size chart. I don't know which size to buy. She is 52 inches tall. 
Chest 28 waist (high waist, the design I want is between regular and empire) 26 actual waist/biggest part of belly 30 hips 31.  

Of course her belly measurement is the one out of size. I THINK wiht a higher waisted dress it won't be a problem, she wears a 10 in dresses, they are never too tight in the waist.  I don't know if she's extra bloated or not but I can't figure this out! As with clothes in the store plus size is too big and I see her between an 8 and a 12 plus on the charts for simplicity. 

Do I buy the big size and try to cut it down? For her Halloween anna dress I made the size 8 fit her by measuring and cutting bigger, is there an easier way?


Thanks so much!


----------



## PrincessKati

nobellybutton said:


> My mom made my daughter's "apron skirt. She got the idea online and added a lil ruffle to a tank top and my daughterloved it. So many people stopped us and MK to ask where we got it.
> The 2nd outfit was a bday outfit she wanted an Anna dress but we needed to make it August humid weather friendly. So my mom did her "magic" and made a cute summer version of Anna's dress.
> 
> .View attachment 101418View attachment 101419



So adorable! I especially love the Belle!!!!


----------



## Ldubois08

You all inspire me to learn to sew!


----------



## ammag

Adorable!


----------



## PurpleEars

ammag said:


> Oe more general sewing question. I am not that experienced. (Obviously lol) I just did my daughters measurements, and she's all over the size chart. I don't know which size to buy. She is 52 inches tall.
> Chest 28 waist (high waist, the design I want is between regular and empire) 26 actual waist/biggest part of belly 30 hips 31.
> 
> Of course her belly measurement is the one out of size. I THINK wiht a higher waisted dress it won't be a problem, she wears a 10 in dresses, they are never too tight in the waist.  I don't know if she's extra bloated or not but I can't figure this out! As with clothes in the store plus size is too big and I see her between an 8 and a 12 plus on the charts for simplicity.
> 
> Do I buy the big size and try to cut it down? For her Halloween anna dress I made the size 8 fit her by measuring and cutting bigger, is there an easier way?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!



I don't have suggestions for the robe but I would say go by the chest measurement for the size. I would then measure the waist on the pattern to decide if it is needs any alterations (remember to take out the seam allowances). Unless it is a close fitting item, it is likely that no changes are needed. Good luck!


----------



## PurpleEars

I completed a stroller quilt for DS a couple of weeks ago. The tabs on the sides are for attaching it to the stroller.


----------



## PrincessMom4

PurpleEars said:


> I completed a stroller quilt for DS a couple of weeks ago. The tabs on the sides are for attaching it to the stroller.



You did an incredible job!!!


----------



## ABCastillo

PurpleEars said:


> I completed a stroller quilt for DS a couple of weeks ago. The tabs on the sides are for attaching it to the stroller.



Beautiful


----------



## squeegee

PurpleEars said:


> I completed a stroller quilt for DS a couple of weeks ago. The tabs on the sides are for attaching it to the stroller.



That's really neat! I think now I have another project before our December trip. Lol. 
Is there a pattern or online tutorial you used for measurements?


----------



## ABCastillo

So I need some help....

I just finished a new cotton Sofia inspired dress.  My DD wore it to school last week (she was so proud) and played outside in it.  It didn't get muddy but did get covered in "dirt".  And I can't seem to get it out!!  So far I've washed in Tide and soaked in oxiclean.  Any other tips?  It is cotton... I think it is called fairy frost by michael miller.  It's covered in glitter and is machine washable.


----------



## PurpleEars

squeegee said:


> That's really neat! I think now I have another project before our December trip. Lol.
> Is there a pattern or online tutorial you used for measurements?



I just measured the stroller and determined the size of the quilt. I used 4" by 4" squares (so the finished squares are 3.5" by 3.5") and a 2" border.



ABCastillo said:


> So I need some help....
> 
> I just finished a new cotton Sofia inspired dress.  My DD wore it to school last week (she was so proud) and played outside in it.  It didn't get muddy but did get covered in "dirt".  And I can't seem to get it out!!  So far I've washed in Tide and soaked in oxiclean.  Any other tips?  It is cotton... I think it is called fairy frost by michael miller.  It's covered in glitter and is machine washable.



I would try to soak it overnight but otherwise I don't have any tricks. Good luck!


----------



## squeegee

ABCastillo said:


> So I need some help....
> 
> I just finished a new cotton Sofia inspired dress.  My DD wore it to school last week (she was so proud) and played outside in it.  It didn't get muddy but did get covered in "dirt".  And I can't seem to get it out!!  So far I've washed in Tide and soaked in oxiclean.  Any other tips?  It is cotton... I think it is called fairy frost by michael miller.  It's covered in glitter and is machine washable.



My grandmother always swore you could get stains and such out with Dawn dish soap. If you've already run it through the dryer, though, stains are likely "set" for good.


----------



## ColonelHathi

ammag said:


> Does anyone have suggestions on how to make wizard robes?  I can buy them for $45-60 (I want decent ones) but I'd like to try and save more money.  My daughter (8, size 10) wants to be hermione for Halloween, at MK.
> Saving money because I thik we are taking her to wizard ing world too! Adding it on.  In any event anyone have suggestions? Thanks!
> 
> Ps. I don't want to make one out of a big t shirt, or some other cheat I want it to be as authentic as possible under the price of the official ones.



There are some Harry Potter robes, scarves on Zulily right now... The robe is only $13.29 + shipping! It would probably work for Hermione. DS likes HP so I might get him that for Halloween.


----------



## love to stitch

PurpleEars said:


> I completed a stroller quilt for DS a couple of weeks ago. The tabs on the sides are for attaching it to the stroller.


Your quilt is adorable.


----------



## ammag

I bought the zulily robe! Thanks so much. Even if it's junk that's not a big loss she can play and I will get a better one or make it. Soeaking of Hogwarts....I recently found my old Gryffindor shirt bought at the warner bros store that used to be in Times Square. I turned it into a dress for my daughter! I think it's nice for a beginner  I've got this and two trip skirts done, one painted t and another on the way.  Almost ready to conquer the Minnie Mouse style dress! I think I will so we more in the future it's relaxing. Mostly!


----------



## ammag

Ps. I know my sleeve hemming isn't great...but considering I've never worked with knit fabric and it's black I am going to let it be


----------



## love to stitch

ammag said:


> I bought the zulily robe! Thanks so much. Even if it's junk that's not a big loss she can play and I will get a better one or make it. Soeaking of Hogwarts....I recently found my old Gryffindor shirt bought at the warner bros store that used to be in Times Square. I turned it into a dress for my daughter! I think it's nice for a beginner  I've got this and two trip skirts done, one painted t and another on the way.  Almost ready to conquer the Minnie Mouse style dress! I think I will so we more in the future it's relaxing. Mostly! View attachment 113851


You did a great job and your daughter looks very happy with her new outfit.


----------



## ammag

Thanks!!!!! I am having fun learning as I go!


----------



## ColonelHathi

ammag said:


> I bought the zulily robe! Thanks so much. Even if it's junk that's not a big loss she can play and I will get a better one or make it. Soeaking of Hogwarts....I recently found my old Gryffindor shirt bought at the warner bros store that used to be in Times Square. I turned it into a dress for my daughter! I think it's nice for a beginner  I've got this and two trip skirts done, one painted t and another on the way.  Almost ready to conquer the Minnie Mouse style dress! I think I will so we more in the future it's relaxing. Mostly! View attachment 113851



I love that dress, so cute! I am with you on knits. I have been only sewing for 3 ish years and I HATE knits. My mother is a seamstress and tries to give me all sorts of tips, but I just hate knits.


----------



## ammag

I only have one type of needle and thread lol I did a zig zag but it still caught or puckered some. I the future I might tackle again but for now going to let it be. I do have to alter two other t shirts for the trip but I think I will do so with ribbon or some hand sewing!


----------



## squeegee

It's been a busy sewing weekend for me - almost finished with the Snow White dress, and made a (not-exactly-disney) car seat back cover to keep little monster from ruining my upholstery. 
 

All that's left is to insert the zipper and figure out some kind of sparkly red embellishment for the hem. I thought about using Swarovski crystals again, but it would cost a small fortune to get enough to make any sort of "impact" there. I don't want to do sequins, either, so I'm not sure what to do. Any ideas?

 
I didn't have a pattern or anything for this, and I'm just so proud of how nice it turned out. Tons of pockets!


----------



## love to stitch

squeegee said:


> It's been a busy sewing weekend for me - almost finished with the Snow White dress, and made a (not-exactly-disney) car seat back cover to keep little monster from ruining my upholstery.
> View attachment 114675
> 
> All that's left is to insert the zipper and figure out some kind of sparkly red embellishment for the hem. I thought about using Swarovski crystals again, but it would cost a small fortune to get enough to make any sort of "impact" there. I don't want to do sequins, either, so I'm not sure what to do. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 114676
> I didn't have a pattern or anything for this, and I'm just so proud of how nice it turned out. Tons of pockets!



The dress is very pretty and I like the seat cover.


----------



## love to stitch

We are heading to Disney World for a couple of days at the end of the week. My granddaughter requested a day at Animal Kingdom for her birthday so I made a skort for her and appliqued t-shirts for her and her brother. 








[/URL]


----------



## ammag

Beautiful Snow White dress!!!!!


----------



## ABCastillo

squeegee said:


> It's been a busy sewing weekend for me - almost finished with the Snow White dress, and made a (not-exactly-disney) car seat back cover to keep little monster from ruining my upholstery.
> View attachment 114675
> 
> All that's left is to insert the zipper and figure out some kind of sparkly red embellishment for the hem. I thought about using Swarovski crystals again, but it would cost a small fortune to get enough to make any sort of "impact" there. I don't want to do sequins, either, so I'm not sure what to do. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 114676
> I didn't have a pattern or anything for this, and I'm just so proud of how nice it turned out. Tons of pockets!




Great job!


----------



## PurpleEars

ammag said:


> I bought the zulily robe! Thanks so much. Even if it's junk that's not a big loss she can play and I will get a better one or make it. Soeaking of Hogwarts....I recently found my old Gryffindor shirt bought at the warner bros store that used to be in Times Square. I turned it into a dress for my daughter! I think it's nice for a beginner  I've got this and two trip skirts done, one painted t and another on the way.  Almost ready to conquer the Minnie Mouse style dress! I think I will so we more in the future it's relaxing. Mostly! View attachment 113851



You did a great job on the dress!



ammag said:


> I only have one type of needle and thread lol I did a zig zag but it still caught or puckered some. I the future I might tackle again but for now going to let it be. I do have to alter two other t shirts for the trip but I think I will do so with ribbon or some hand sewing!



Ball point needles are a must when working with knits!



squeegee said:


> It's been a busy sewing weekend for me - almost finished with the Snow White dress, and made a (not-exactly-disney) car seat back cover to keep little monster from ruining my upholstery.
> View attachment 114675
> 
> All that's left is to insert the zipper and figure out some kind of sparkly red embellishment for the hem. I thought about using Swarovski crystals again, but it would cost a small fortune to get enough to make any sort of "impact" there. I don't want to do sequins, either, so I'm not sure what to do. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 114676
> I didn't have a pattern or anything for this, and I'm just so proud of how nice it turned out. Tons of pockets!



I like the Snow White dress and the car seat pockets. I wonder if you can do something with a felt embellishment with just a few crystals to make it sparkle?



love to stitch said:


> We are heading to Disney World for a couple of days at the end of the week. My granddaughter requested a day at Animal Kingdom for her birthday so I made a skort for her and appliqued t-shirts for her and her brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Very cute outfits!


----------



## squeegee

PurpleEars said:


> I like the Snow White dress and the car seat pockets. I wonder if you can do something with a felt embellishment with just a few crystals to make it sparkle?



I found some printer-friendly sparkle iron-on paper where you print what you want and iron it on, so I'm pondering that now. Maybe a few apples? Maybe one apple and some leafy tendrils?


----------



## ABCastillo

squeegee said:


> I found some printer-friendly sparkle iron-on paper where you print what you want and iron it on, so I'm pondering that now. Maybe a few apples? Maybe one apple and some leafy tendrils?



Oh how cool!!  Love the idea


----------



## PurpleEars

I have been away for a bit as I have been busy sewing! Here are 5 onesie shirts for DS when he gets to the next size 






I was at the fabric store the other day and the staff members were commenting on DS' shirt (another onesie shirt made from fabric from that store).


----------



## love to stitch

Those are adorable onesie shirts. What pattern did you use?


----------



## ColonelHathi

Jessie-inspired dress was a huge hit on our HS day, DD got so much attention from the cast members, with two rushing up to her screaming, "Jessie, Jessie!" and wanting her autograph. Made the many hours I labored on yet another Grace dress worth it to see her soaking in those moments.  Here's a shot of her in the dress meeting Goofy during our afternoon break, complete with her sparkly red crocs.


----------



## PurpleEars

love to stitch said:


> Those are adorable onesie shirts. What pattern did you use?



Thanks! They are the Max and Matilda body suit from Peek-a-boo Pattern Shop.



ColonelHathi said:


> Jessie-inspired dress was a huge hit on our HS day, DD got so much attention from the cast members, with two rushing up to her screaming, "Jessie, Jessie!" and wanting her autograph. Made the many hours I labored on yet another Grace dress worth it to see her soaking in those moments.  Here's a shot of her in the dress meeting Goofy during our afternoon break, complete with her sparkly red crocs.
> 
> View attachment 123699



Awww what a cutie! Great job on the Jessie dress!


----------



## princesskayla

Hello Ladies - it's been quite a while since I posted/read on this page. I lost my sewing mojo but I think I got it back. My sewing room has been patiently waiting for my return. I have a Disney cruise in November so I have started on my ideas for that.  I'll have pictures to post soon....


----------



## PurpleEars

princesskayla said:


> Hello Ladies - it's been quite a while since I posted/read on this page. I lost my sewing mojo but I think I got it back. My sewing room has been patiently waiting for my return. I have a Disney cruise in November so I have started on my ideas for that.  I'll have pictures to post soon....



Welcome back and I look forward to seeing your creations!


----------



## phins_jazy

it's been a loooong time since I have been on this board, BUT we just booked Christmas 2016 at the campgrounds so I need some inspiration!  There are 8 of us who go together and we all have matching shirts for each day.  12 days is lots of matching shirts!!!  I am going to try my hand at some heat transfer vinyl.  Has anyone in this group tried that?  Got any tips for this newbie?


----------



## PurpleEars

phins_jazy said:


> it's been a loooong time since I have been on this board, BUT we just booked Christmas 2016 at the campgrounds so I need some inspiration!  There are 8 of us who go together and we all have matching shirts for each day.  12 days is lots of matching shirts!!!  I am going to try my hand at some heat transfer vinyl.  Has anyone in this group tried that?  Got any tips for this newbie?



I don't have any suggestions for HTV but I know some others in the group have done it. Good luck!


----------



## LovesTheMagic

So glad to find you guys again.  I have been making stuff, but no trip to Disney recently   I always enjoy looking at everyone's work.  Very inspiring.  Just finished Luke and Leia for Halloween last night. Now the oldest wants a Percy Jackson tshirt.  I have the freezer paper cut, now to get it ironed on and painted.  DisBoards stopped working on my phone, so I have to get that fixed.  It's been a while since I've checked in, but it was almost like coming home looking through posts.  Very comforting for some reason.  Someone else who shares my loves!  Hope all are well.


----------



## ashkash

I've been sewing like crazy for our youngest DD. Finally finished a few new dresses for our upcoming trip! I'm really happy with how they turned out. Princesses, Tsum Tsum, and Small World.


----------



## seeingstars

ashkash said:


> I've been sewing like crazy for our youngest DD. Finally finished a few new dresses for our upcoming trip! I'm really happy with how they turned out. Princesses, Tsum Tsum, and Small World.
> 
> View attachment 131918



Wow those are so awesome! Can I ask where you got the Tsum Tsum fabric from?


----------



## ashkash

Thank you! I hadn't sewed in so long, and this made me remember how much I enjoy it. I'm hoping I can do a couple more outfits before we leave.

The Tsum Tsum fabric came from an etsy shop (https://www.etsy.com/shop/beautifulwork/). It was pricier than I'd normally spend, but 1 meter was enough for me to make the top for my DD & one for my niece. Shipped pretty quickly, too.


----------



## love to stitch

ashkash said:


> I've been sewing like crazy for our youngest DD. Finally finished a few new dresses for our upcoming trip! I'm really happy with how they turned out. Princesses, Tsum Tsum, and Small World.
> 
> View attachment 131918



Your daughter and her outfits are adorable.


----------



## ABCastillo

ashkash said:


> I've been sewing like crazy for our youngest DD. Finally finished a few new dresses for our upcoming trip! I'm really happy with how they turned out. Princesses, Tsum Tsum, and Small World.
> 
> View attachment 131918



Love love love!!!  Great job!


----------



## ashkash

Thank you!


----------



## ABCastillo

This costume has been one of those projects that seems to never end!  LOL  I bought the fabric back in March, and after trying three different patterns it is finally finished!  This is DD (5) last night during trick or treat.  She picked out the fabric, and provided her own "design" input, which was fun.


----------



## LovesTheMagic

ashkash said:


> I've been sewing like crazy for our youngest DD. Finally finished a few new dresses for our upcoming trip! I'm really happy with how they turned out. Princesses, Tsum Tsum, and Small World.
> 
> View attachment 131918



Those are so cute! Love the Small World fabric.  Where did you get it? Have a great trip!


----------



## ashkash

LovesTheMagic said:


> Those are so cute! Love the Small World fabric.  Where did you get it? Have a great trip!



Thank you! I ordered it a couple years ago & it's now out of print. There are a few sellers on etsy with variations of it, though. It's Alexander Henry's "You and Me" fabric.


----------



## love to stitch

ABCastillo said:


> This costume has been one of those projects that seems to never end!  LOL  I bought the fabric back in March, and after trying three different patterns it is finally finished!  This is DD (5) last night during trick or treat.  She picked out the fabric, and provided her own "design" input, which was fun.
> 
> View attachment 132357


She looks adorale and you did a great job on the costume.


----------



## ABCastillo

love to stitch said:


> She looks adorale and you did a great job on the costume.



Thank you!


----------



## ABCastillo

So excited to mark another dress off my list!  Finished up a new Minnie Mouse inspired dress for DD5. (Sorry the lighting is not the best.)


----------



## love to stitch

ABCastillo said:


> So excited to mark another dress off my list!  Finished up a new Minnie Mouse inspired dress for DD5. (Sorry the lighting is not the best.)
> 
> View attachment 135989



That is a very cute dress.


----------



## ABCastillo

love to stitch said:


> That is a very cute dress.



Thank you!

So far so good... I've been on a roll!  Finished this up in time for DD to wear for her birthday.


----------



## love to stitch

ABCastillo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So far so good... I've been on a roll!  Finished this up in time for DD to wear for her birthday.
> View attachment 137266



This one is very pretty too.


----------



## aboveH20

I soooooooo miss the active days of this thread. I was in my sewing quadrant the other day looking at a big box labeled I Spy. I made a lot of those bags for Big Gives and still have quite a stockpile of fillers. 

I have a question if anyone has a daughter sevenish. I just made my son's girlfriend's niece whom I've never met (see how desperate I am for a reason to sew?) some doll clothes. Apparently she's into Monster High, which I'm not familiar with, but saw some Monster High fabric and bought it.  I never figured out what to do with the fabric so it has just been sitting. I have a pattern for an in the hoop wristlet. Would a seven year old girl ever in a hundred years use a wristlet?  If not, any other ideas?

PS Headed to Disneyland for Christmas. We must be crazy!


----------



## aboveH20

I went ahead and made the wristlet since I had the materials on hand.  I just need to add a small hand strap.  Now that you see it any thoughts about appropriateness for a seven year old?


----------



## ABCastillo

aboveH20 said:


> I went ahead and made the wristlet since I had the materials on hand.  I just need to add a small hand strap.  Now that you see it any thoughts about appropriateness for a seven year old?
> 
> View attachment 138988



She is gonna love it!!!


----------



## ljcrochet

aboveH20 said:


> I went ahead and made the wristlet since I had the materials on hand. I just need to add a small hand strap. Now that you see it any thoughts about appropriateness for a seven year old?


If she is into monster high she will love it. My 10 year olds love to use wristlets for their ipods.


----------



## jockey

aboveH20 said:


> I went ahead and made the wristlet since I had the materials on hand.  I just need to add a small hand strap.  Now that you see it any thoughts about appropriateness for a seven year old?
> 
> View attachment 138988



This is wonderful..I have a 7 year old she would love it! Can I ask what pattern you used?


----------



## aboveH20

Here's yesterday's project.  I've wanted to try embroidering on TP for some time and finally figured out a reason to do it!



ABCastillo said:


> She is gonna love it!!!



I hope so, and since I had the materials on hand no loss if she doesn't.



ljcrochet said:


> If she is into monster high she will love it. My 10 year olds love to use wristlets for their ipods.



When I first asked whether or not she has an American Girl doll (she lives in Canada) I was told that she's into Monster High.  I saw the fabric but the dolls are SO TINY that I didn't attempt any clothing for them.



jockey said:


> This is wonderful..I have a 7 year old she would love it! Can I ask what pattern you used?



It's a free in the hoop (5" x 7") design -- and so much fun to make. Here's a link http://www.sewforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=194080  You have to be a member (free) to download designs.


----------



## jockey

aboveH20 said:


> View attachment 139476
> 
> Here's yesterday's project.  I've wanted to try embroidering on TP for some time and finally figured out a reason to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, and since I had the materials on hand no loss if she doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> When I first asked whether or not she has an American Girl doll (she lives in Canada) I was told that she's into Monster High.  I saw the fabric but the dolls are SO TINY that I didn't attempt any clothing for them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a free in the hoop (5" x 7") design -- and so much fun to make. Here's a link http://www.sewforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=194080  You have to be a member (free) to download designs.




Brill thankyou!!!


----------



## ABCastillo

aboveH20 said:


> View attachment 139476
> 
> Here's yesterday's project.  I've wanted to try embroidering on TP for some time and finally figured out a reason to do it!



These are so funny and so cool. I don't think I have ever seen this before.


----------



## PurpleEars

ABCastillo said:


> So excited to mark another dress off my list!  Finished up a new Minnie Mouse inspired dress for DD5. (Sorry the lighting is not the best.)
> 
> View attachment 135989



Cute dress!



ABCastillo said:


> So far so good... I've been on a roll!  Finished this up in time for DD to wear for her birthday.
> View attachment 137266



Beautiful dress! I don't think I have seen that fabric before.



aboveH20 said:


> I soooooooo miss the active days of this thread. I was in my sewing quadrant the other day looking at a big box labeled I Spy. I made a lot of those bags for Big Gives and still have quite a stockpile of fillers.
> 
> I have a question if anyone has a daughter sevenish. I just made my son's girlfriend's niece whom I've never met (see how desperate I am for a reason to sew?) some doll clothes. Apparently she's into Monster High, which I'm not familiar with, but saw some Monster High fabric and bought it.  I never figured out what to do with the fabric so it has just been sitting. I have a pattern for an in the hoop wristlet. Would a seven year old girl ever in a hundred years use a wristlet?  If not, any other ideas?
> 
> PS Headed to Disneyland for Christmas. We must be crazy!



Woohoo for going to Disneyland!



aboveH20 said:


> I went ahead and made the wristlet since I had the materials on hand.  I just need to add a small hand strap.  Now that you see it any thoughts about appropriateness for a seven year old?
> 
> View attachment 138988



I imagine she will like it!



aboveH20 said:


> View attachment 139476
> 
> Here's yesterday's project.  I've wanted to try embroidering on TP for some time and finally figured out a reason to do it!



What a fun idea!

I have been sewing quite a bit lately, mostly for friends' kids and I keep on forgetting to take pictures before giving them away!


----------



## squirrel

Oh I miss this thread!

I haven't taken my niece's on the last two trips (DCL) so I haven't been sewing much.  I even forgot to take photos of all the hair clip holders I made for Christmas (approx. 9).  Not sure I even took photos of the nightshirts or pj bottoms I made for my niece's and nephew.

I do have a trip planned for September but it's to the dark side (Universal) and Sea World.  Has anyone made customs for Universal?  So far I have Fiona (Shrek), Lisa (Simpsons) and Dr. Seuss as ideas for dresses.


----------



## squirrel

Where is everyone?


----------



## pixiefrnd

squirrel said:


> Where is everyone?


I haven't been on here in forever but decided to stop by, it's very quiet. 
I made a spongebob skirt for someone who went to universal.


----------



## squirrel

pixiefrnd said:


> I haven't been on here in forever but decided to stop by, it's very quiet.
> I made a spongebob skirt for someone who went to universal.


I forgot about Spongebob, probably because I don't watch it.  My niece would probably wear something with Spongebob on it.


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Wow! Where did everyone go? I was hoping to find an expierenced quilter I could hire to finish the quilt I started. I feel lost and hopeless! Autographs are done some star blocks are done, and I printed the pictures. And have kind of given up at this point. Anyone know where to find someone for the job?


----------



## ABCastillo

It's been so quiet!

We just got back from our trip to WDW.  Thought I would share a few pics of some dresses, jackets and clothes for the kids.

For our BOG dinner and Akershus breakfast DD (5) was dressed as Belle.  

 

I made the dress from a McCall's pattern that I adapted some but bought the hoop skirt.  I also made the dinner jacket for DS (2) for BOG from a Blake Slate pattern.  We had the best interaction with the beast at BOG!  He spent so much time with the kids and the PP photographer took a ton of pictures.  They danced and twirled and laughed.  We just loved it.


----------



## hey_jude

If anyone is looking for something very easy to start out with, try pillow cases.  Just measure one that you have and go from there.  Here are 3 that I recently did:


----------



## cyneswith

For DS.  Will make matching shorts once I have printer ink to do a pattern


----------



## tcherjen

ABCastillo said:


> It's been so quiet!
> 
> We just got back from our trip to WDW.  Thought I would share a few pics of some dresses, jackets and clothes for the kids.
> 
> For our BOG dinner and Akershus breakfast DD (5) was dressed as Belle.
> 
> View attachment 151167
> 
> I made the dress from a McCall's pattern that I adapted some but bought the hoop skirt.  I also made the dinner jacket for DS (2) for BOG from a Blake Slate pattern.  We had the best interaction with the beast at BOG!  He spent so much time with the kids and the PP photographer took a ton of pictures.  They danced and twirled and laughed.  We just loved it.


That is beautiful!!  I do not know how to sew at all.  I enjoy looking at everyone's wonderful work.


----------



## squirrel

I'm almost finished this Vida (my own pattern of it) for one of my daycare kids.  I was going to make them for my nieces but they are now 9 and 12 so the oldest doesn't want one.  The younger one said she will wear.  I'm still waiting on some buttons I ordered, they haven't arrived yet.  Hopefully they will be here before Easter so I can give it to her for Easter.


----------



## jleighda

Good Evening,

I was on here several years ago and have been in periodically since. (I actually had to get a new user name it had been so long  )
I am planning another large trip with several kids so I searched for this thread and was kinda sad to see it so quiet. I received so much inspiration from it the last time and will have to still go through the older threads. I just wanted to say Hi!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

jleighda said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I was on here several years ago and have been in periodically since. (I actually had to get a new user name it had been so long  )
> I am planning another large trip with several kids so I searched for this thread and was kinda sad to see it so quiet. I received so much inspiration from it the last time and will have to still go through the older threads. I just wanted to say Hi!



Hello! It is sad it is so quiet. We are also making a trip and I have some Disney sewing coming up! Maybe others are also watching for new activity.


----------



## DMGeurts

I haven't stopped in for a long time...  Still sewing Disney!  Always sewing Disney - it seems.    I haven't had a notification from this post in ages, until this morning, but I am still very active on The Dis - just in the TR/PTR section.  

D~


----------



## OrlandoBelle

I haven't been on here for a few years either.  I'm in the UK and found the Dis through this thread, so it's a shame it's so quiet here now.  I am hoping to book another trip later this month for October 2017, so I will be back at the sewing machine making my daughter's Disney dresses soon hopefully.   Just popping over now for some inspiration as she's getting older now.  She will be 7 on our next trip. Can't wait to get planning and sewing!


----------



## MouseLovingMom

I LOVE this thread! SO glad I found ya'll! As you can see by my pic we LOVE stitching Disney inspired too.


----------



## cyneswith

Everything means even non-Disney stuff, right?  And photobucket is being a pill - how are non-resized photos?


----------



## cyneswith

shirt for DS




Viking treasure beads (I do medieval re-enactment type stuff.)




painting over iron-on-transfer - first attempt with fabric paint brushes, which are AWESOME.




My viking outfit, horrifically clashing, but I love it anyway.


----------



## MandiC

This thread needs a revival! I haven't had much time for sewing lately, I went back to school this winter so between that, 4 kids and their activities and working part-time...
I do need some inspiration. My girls will be 12 and 10 by the time we make it back, I doubt they will want anything too princessy or 'cutesy' but I'd like to do some sort of disbounding with them, cute sundresses in the same colors as some of the princess dresses. My boys I am not sure...they love Star Wars right now so I am not sure but definitely something will need to be sewn for that


----------



## Nevada Jen

10 and 12 is a good age for bags, purses and backpacks!  Also I feel like any time is a good time to subject the entire family to matching t-shirts.


----------



## TinaLala

After years away from my sewing machine I am getting ready for another trip for DD17's graduation trip.  Desperately want to make her a good backsack as Pluto!  I've found a few patterns, just looking for unique idea.  Anyone have a pluto bag they've made they could share to inspire?


----------



## TinaLala

I've done some cami-like tops for my girls that look like princesses dresses.  I saw them here once years ago made out of polyester.


----------



## Chrystmasangel

Been a while but I have been a busy sewing bee!  I have some on Disney stuff to add and some Disney stuff.  
First up, the  Not Disney stuff:  

A friend that I work with just found out she is going to be a grandma.  She asked me to make her daughter a blanket.  I love making baby stuff...so this is what I did.  But of coarse I heard her say  "blankets", not blanket!  LOL  
Receiving blankets: They are about 36"X38" completed size and so easy since they are self binding!  Once I had the fabric all cut to size, sew time was about 20 minutes per receiving blanket.  So easy!


















And then I made burp cloths from the left over flannel from all the receiving blankets.  I was able to piece together enough fabric to make 5 of these in different patterns...
They are about 14" long and widest part is about 8" and slimmest part where it lays over your shoulder is about 6" completed.  I just made up my own pattern for these.  Sew time was maybe about 25 minutes total and that is only because of the added time to press before adding the top stitch once they are turned.  








And then the quilt which I really liked alot: The back was Fleece and the front was cotton: the girl that is having the baby wants to do her nursery in Jungle theme. 








Next up are 4 quilts that I made Have made.  1 for my Neice to take to football games with her, 2 for my sisters for Christmas, and 1 for a "prize" for a contest we did where I work:

First, the stadium blanket: With the left over flannel, I made a shoulder bag for it, so she can easily carry it to games.  She is a huge football fan! 








The quilt I made for work. It was for Halloween, that's why it's in fall leaves:






The quilt I made my 1st sister: neither of my sisters had their Shams on yet.  They both were wanting to buy new pillows to put in them and not use them all the time.  I also forgot to get the finished inscription on this one so I included a pic of it before it was actually sewn on.  ( I put something on EVERY quilt I make)









The quilt I made my 2nd sister:  








And some of the bags I have been making!  I even got a printed label made up to put inside of them.  =)  

First, the nurses bag I made for my sister.  She does Home health and had been looking for a bag that she can take into patients homes.  She couldn't find exactly what she wanted, so after talking to her, I designed this bag from scratch for her.  It was quite the challenge, but I am sooo happy with the results.  She loves Minnie and animals and wanted something that was inspired by that, so I came up with this. It has a quilted pocket on the front for her small lap top she uses for work and the back side has a pocket big enough where she can slide patients files in it easily, then inside has 3 compartments and all the sides are lined with pockets.  I made small zipper bags that match inside.  I think I made her 4 of them for things like needles and sharps that can't be in plain view.     











Then for all of my Nieces for Christmas, I made them back pack purses or my small nephews, I made them back pack diaper bags:


----------



## Chrystmasangel

And now for the Disney stuff!   Costumes from Lion King Jr.... These brought a lot of blood sweat and tears!  HAHAHA  The director of the program here for our middle school said she wanted to shoot for the same feeling as the Broadway musical.  So research I went a hunting!  I could find next to nothing!  NOTHING!  I could find all the pictures I wanted....but the how too's... non existant.  So to the drawing board I went.  Thank goodness for cheap brown packing paper at dollar tree for all the patterns I had to create.  

We shall start with Scar.   I had to make this costume in its entirety.  From the mask to the shoes!  (well, I didn't make the shoes, but I painted them)  The part of this that was sewing was the body suit and chaps and the hair onto the body suit.  The masks were paper mache, but I had to sew most of the main pieces on, as glue was not holding them on. I had to make patterns for all of this, as there was just nothing that could be bought.  I had to hand sew the "bone" corset together and then sew and tie the "bone" to the cage over him which I unfortunately don't have a great picture of.  =(  







Next is Zazu.  Man was he a challenge too!   The velvet jacket was something that we had on hand.  One of the art teachers helped out with the painting on the jacket and she picked out the fabric to match.  I then had to create the pants and tails from scratch as well as make the working puppet.  The pants I actually made a variation of Scars chaps, but instead of folding up the sides, I put interfacing in them to make them stand out.  Then added the tails in the back to the actual pants so they were all 1 piece.  For the puppet...Those feathers!  I was going to try to just glue them with hot glue... but it kept getting all messed up and nasty in the feathers and I couldn't press on them to get them into the glue... so I actually ended up using thread and needle through the paper mache to hold them on, and then used glue to make them lay flat.  









Next up:  Bird girls.  Again, no patterns.  I had to create these all on my own again.  The dresses are just sleeveless tunic dresses, and then they wore white shirts and gloves under them.  I pleated the fabric about every 2 " and put a 1/2" pleate in and then ironed it flat.  Then for the "tails" I did strips of flags on interfacing to make them stick out.  The bird "batons" themselves, Again, I couldn't get glue to hold them together, so I had to sew the heads to the bodies and then the feet of the birds to the "batons"








Grass lands chant costumes.  My team loved me for these!  Again, I had to create these from nothing!  It was so hard figuring out what could be used to make these, stay in budget and also look great!.... So... why not Twine!   That's grass landsy!  (is that even a word?)  The hats were turbans with elastic bands under the chin sewn on to hold them on with and  2 pieces of that thick poster board cut 12x8 and pieces of artificial onion grass pushed in every 2 inches and bent to slide between the 2 pieces of board.  Then the tops of the turbans were hot glued to the bottom piece of board.  Then, Each Skirt Had a stripped  fabric skirt underneath and the tops are 50 pieces of 2 1/2 foot strips of twine tied around a 1/2 inch  hula hoop (which we made ourselves using hosing and joiners) at that bottom to make the hoop part and then sewn around the upper hem of the under skirt. Then the corsets were hand made by another wonderful mom who weaved them together! The guys had the same hat, but we cut theirs 8x8 instead of 12x8 and then the shirts they wore were long sleeved tan shirts... I cut v's in the neck and then stencilled them to look like vines running down them with twine glued on to a "stamp" and then acrylic paint and then the pants were all hand made.  I designed those as well.  They were made to balloon out at the bottom and make the twine "bell" at their feet.  Each pair of pants had then 50 pieces of twine sewn on them at the top and then 25 pieces running to the bottom of each leg and sewn in the hem of the leg.   We had to make 21 of these for the girls and we had to make 11 of them for the boys.  There presence on stage for this part of the show was just amazing!  










Then there is Timon...Again, there is nothing anywhere that I could find on the inter webs to help me with this.  I had to create a pattern for him by looking at pictures of the Broadway show. Then I had to figure out how to make his mouth move... neck move, arms and legs move and how to attach him so that he moved in conjunction with the person who was working him.  




Then the rest of my puppets.... Life size "chinese dragonesk" (again, is that a word?) type puppets that had to be sewn together and then draped over frames for the kids to carry! 
The giraffe, and momma and baby elephant ( I made Pumba too, but he had no sewing involved, s well as masks for Simba, Nula, Mufasa, and Sarabi, but again, no sewing... so don't belong here).  sadly, I don't have a very good picture of just the elephants, so Have to use one where there are others in front of them, but this is the best I have.


----------



## squirrel

Chrystmasangel those costumes are great.  What a lot of work you did.  How many shows did they perform using the costumes?


----------



## TinaLala

Chrystmasangel said:


> And now for the Disney stuff!   Costumes from Lion King Jr.... These brought a lot of blood sweat and tears!  HAHAHA  The director of the program here for our middle school said she wanted to shoot for the same feeling as the Broadway musical.  So research I went a hunting!  I could find next to nothing!  NOTHING!  I could find all the pictures I wanted....but the how too's... non existant.  So to the drawing board I went.  Thank goodness for cheap brown packing paper at dollar tree for all the patterns I had to create.
> 
> We shall start with Scar.   I had to make this costume in its entirety.  From the mask to the shoes!  (well, I didn't make the shoes, but I painted them)  The part of this that was sewing was the body suit and chaps and the hair onto the body suit.  The masks were paper mache, but I had to sew most of the main pieces on, as glue was not holding them on. I had to make patterns for all of this, as there was just nothing that could be bought.  I had to hand sew the "bone" corset together and then sew and tie the "bone" to the cage over him which I unfortunately don't have a great picture of.  =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is Zazu.  Man was he a challenge too!   The velvet jacket was something that we had on hand.  One of the art teachers helped out with the painting on the jacket and she picked out the fabric to match.  I then had to create the pants and tails from scratch as well as make the working puppet.  The pants I actually made a variation of Scars chaps, but instead of folding up the sides, I put interfacing in them to make them stand out.  Then added the tails in the back to the actual pants so they were all 1 piece.  For the puppet...Those feathers!  I was going to try to just glue them with hot glue... but it kept getting all messed up and nasty in the feathers and I couldn't press on them to get them into the glue... so I actually ended up using thread and needle through the paper mache to hold them on, and then used glue to make them lay flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up:  Bird girls.  Again, no patterns.  I had to create these all on my own again.  The dresses are just sleeveless tunic dresses, and then they wore white shirts and gloves under them.  I pleated the fabric about every 2 " and put a 1/2" pleate in and then ironed it flat.  Then for the "tails" I did strips of flags on interfacing to make them stick out.  The bird "batons" themselves, Again, I couldn't get glue to hold them together, so I had to sew the heads to the bodies and then the feet of the birds to the "batons"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grass lands chant costumes.  My team loved me for these!  Again, I had to create these from nothing!  It was so hard figuring out what could be used to make these, stay in budget and also look great!.... So... why not Twine!   That's grass landsy!  (is that even a word?)  The hats were turbans with elastic bands under the chin sewn on to hold them on with and  2 pieces of that thick poster board cut 12x8 and pieces of artificial onion grass pushed in every 2 inches and bent to slide between the 2 pieces of board.  Then the tops of the turbans were hot glued to the bottom piece of board.  Then, Each Skirt Had a stripped  fabric skirt underneath and the tops are 50 pieces of 2 1/2 foot strips of twine tied around a 1/2 inch  hula hoop (which we made ourselves using hosing and joiners) at that bottom to make the hoop part and then sewn around the upper hem of the under skirt. Then the corsets were hand made by another wonderful mom who weaved them together! The guys had the same hat, but we cut theirs 8x8 instead of 12x8 and then the shirts they wore were long sleeved tan shirts... I cut v's in the neck and then stencilled them to look like vines running down them with twine glued on to a "stamp" and then acrylic paint and then the pants were all hand made.  I designed those as well.  They were made to balloon out at the bottom and make the twine "bell" at their feet.  Each pair of pants had then 50 pieces of twine sewn on them at the top and then 25 pieces running to the bottom of each leg and sewn in the hem of the leg.   We had to make 21 of these for the girls and we had to make 11 of them for the boys.  There presence on stage for this part of the show was just amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is Timon...Again, there is nothing anywhere that I could find on the inter webs to help me with this.  I had to create a pattern for him by looking at pictures of the Broadway show. Then I had to figure out how to make his mouth move... neck move, arms and legs move and how to attach him so that he moved in conjunction with the person who was working him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the rest of my puppets.... Life size "chinese dragonesk" (again, is that a word?) type puppets that had to be sewn together and then draped over frames for the kids to carry!
> The giraffe, and momma and baby elephant ( I made Pumba too, but he had no sewing involved, s well as masks for Simba, Nula, Mufasa, and Sarabi, but again, no sewing... so don't belong here).  sadly, I don't have a very good picture of just the elephants, so Have to use one where there are others in front of them, but this is the best I have.


Wow!  That director doesn't know what a goldmine he has in you!  I hope they gave you a round of applause.  That's a lot of work. Yeah you!


----------



## TinaLala

Chrystmasangel said:


> Been a while but I have been a busy sewing bee!  I have some on Disney stuff to add and some Disney stuff.
> First up, the  Not Disney stuff:
> 
> A friend that I work with just found out she is going to be a grandma.  She asked me to make her daughter a blanket.  I love making baby stuff...so this is what I did.  But of coarse I heard her say  "blankets", not blanket!  LOL
> Receiving blankets: They are about 36"X38" completed size and so easy since they are self binding!  Once I had the fabric all cut to size, sew time was about 20 minutes per receiving blanket.  So easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made burp cloths from the left over flannel from all the receiving blankets.  I was able to piece together enough fabric to make 5 of these in different patterns...
> They are about 14" long and widest part is about 8" and slimmest part where it lays over your shoulder is about 6" completed.  I just made up my own pattern for these.  Sew time was maybe about 25 minutes total and that is only because of the added time to press before adding the top stitch once they are turned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the quilt which I really liked alot: The back was Fleece and the front was cotton: the girl that is having the baby wants to do her nursery in Jungle theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are 4 quilts that I made Have made.  1 for my Neice to take to football games with her, 2 for my sisters for Christmas, and 1 for a "prize" for a contest we did where I work:
> 
> First, the stadium blanket: With the left over flannel, I made a shoulder bag for it, so she can easily carry it to games.  She is a huge football fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quilt I made for work. It was for Halloween, that's why it's in fall leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quilt I made my 1st sister: neither of my sisters had their Shams on yet.  They both were wanting to buy new pillows to put in them and not use them all the time.  I also forgot to get the finished inscription on this one so I included a pic of it before it was actually sewn on.  ( I put something on EVERY quilt I make)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quilt I made my 2nd sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some of the bags I have been making!  I even got a printed label made up to put inside of them.  =)
> 
> First, the nurses bag I made for my sister.  She does Home health and had been looking for a bag that she can take into patients homes.  She couldn't find exactly what she wanted, so after talking to her, I designed this bag from scratch for her.  It was quite the challenge, but I am sooo happy with the results.  She loves Minnie and animals and wanted something that was inspired by that, so I came up with this. It has a quilted pocket on the front for her small lap top she uses for work and the back side has a pocket big enough where she can slide patients files in it easily, then inside has 3 compartments and all the sides are lined with pockets.  I made small zipper bags that match inside.  I think I made her 4 of them for things like needles and sharps that can't be in plain view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for all of my Nieces for Christmas, I made them back pack purses or my small nephews, I made them back pack diaper bags:


These projects are amazing.  What pattern did you use for the backpacks? Your stitching is Doctor who bag is wonderful!  We just found some fabric at Joanne's yesterday and Dd16 is crazy for a project.


----------



## Chrystmasangel

squirrel said:


> Chrystmasangel those costumes are great.  What a lot of work you did.  How many shows did they perform using the costumes?



Thank you so much.  It was a lot of work.  I started in November and the show wasn't until the 2nd week of March.  Had many a sleepless nights.  They performed 4 shows.  1 Friday @7, 2 Saturday @2 and 7, and 1 Sunday @ 2.  We originally were only going to do 3 shows, but due to the large puppetry we had to keep more isle space clear as they came from the back down the center of the auditorium so we had to remove about 4 rows of chairs.  After selling out tickets for the First Friday show in the first couple days of ticket sales the director decided to add the Sunday Matinee. The director was asked by a person in the audience who organizes the Teachers conference in Columbus Ohio (forget what it was called)  If she would bring the cast in their costuming and with their puppetry and perform "Circle of Life" at the conference in August.



TinaLala said:


> Wow!  That director doesn't know what a goldmine he has in you!  I hope they gave you a round of applause.  That's a lot of work. Yeah you!


Thank you so much.  The cast and crew all were amazing.  I can't tell you how proud I am of these kids.  I usually like to stay behind the curtain.  Never was one to want to be out on stage.   I received countless hugs and thank-yous.  The director forced me up on stage on Saturday and then Sunday the cast and crew pulled me up on stage as well to give me a thank you gift. 



TinaLala said:


> These projects are amazing.  What pattern did you use for the backpacks? Your stitching is Doctor who bag is wonderful!  We just found some fabric at Joanne's yesterday and Dd16 is crazy for a project.



Thank you.  They are so fun to give as gifts.  My neices all loved them, especially when they saw their names sewn on them.  Pattern is Simplicity 1388 is the pattern, Style D but I adapted it to what I really wanted.  The basic body and working of the bag I used the pattern for, but I didn't like the webbed straps, so I made my own straps out of the fabric. I added about 1/2 yard of fabric to do the straps in the main fabric.  It was a bit to much, but I am one that I would rather have just a touch to much than not enough.   I also didn't like that the pockets and the flap were velcro on the pattern, so I added a lobster clasp for the main flap and then put buttons on the pocket flaps.  for the diaper bags, I added an elastic tri pocket-inside for things like holding bottles up and also added a flat pocket on the back almost the same length of the bag to put something like a burp cloth or changing pad in.  Also, the pattern has you leave a gap in the casing when you sew the lining to the outside for the draw string... but again, I did not like that.  so I just completed the casing like you would a quilt binding, pulling it tight and then did grommets instead for the drawstring and got a double sided cord stop to put the cord through.


----------



## TinaLala

[QUOTE="Chrystmasangel, post: 55932504, member: 509438]

Thank you.  They are so fun to give as gifts.  My neices all loved them, especially when they saw their names sewn on them.  Pattern is Simplicity 1388 is the pattern, Style D but I adapted it to what I really wanted.  The basic body and working of the bag I used the pattern for, but I didn't like the webbed straps, so I made my own straps out of the fabric. I added about 1/2 yard of fabric to do the straps in the main fabric.  It was a bit to much, but I am one that I would rather have just a touch to much than not enough.   I also didn't like that the pockets and the flap were velcro on the pattern, so I added a lobster clasp for the main flap and then put buttons on the pocket flaps.  for the diaper bags, I added an elastic tri pocket-inside for things like holding bottles up and also added a flat pocket on the back almost the same length of the bag to put something like a burp cloth or changing pad in.  Also, the pattern has you leave a gap in the casing when you sew the lining to the outside for the draw string... but again, I did not like that.  so I just completed the casing like you would a quilt binding, pulling it tight and then did grommets instead for the drawstring and got a double sided cord stop to put the cord through.[/QUOTE]

Showed DD17 the DR Who on and she went crazy!  Our next trip isn't for another year so that might be just enough time for me LOL!  Did you I
Use grommets for the ties too wow!


----------



## LovesTheMagic

Great costumes for the Lion King! That is amazing. Wish I stopped in here more often - DisBoards won't work on my phone. My DD and DH are there now. She had some great interaction with Kylo Ren and Buzz Lightyear with the shirts I made. 

Wish I were there with them. Does anyone do any hand embroidery? I bought myself some cute tank tops and want to try to hand embroider on them, but am worried about how my boobs will stretch the material and make it funky. (I've been overly blessed up top. ) Do you need to use a stretchier material so that it moves with the shirt? Would the type of stabilizer make a difference. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I made a hidden mickey cool max tank top with buttons sewn on, but I don't know how comfortable that will be to wear all day.

good to see some people posting in here every now and then.  Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## squirrel

I made two of these dresses (one for my niece and the other for one of my daycare kids).





I am now working on making a rash guard and some swim shorts for myself.  The rash guard is almost done.


----------



## love to stitch

squirrel said:


> I made two of these dresses (one for my niece and the other for one of my daycare kids).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now working on making a rash guard and some swim shorts for myself.  The rash guard is almost done.



That is a verey cute dress.


----------



## cyneswith

Love to stitch, I have to ask - what is the name of that underskirt fabric in your profile picture?  That shimmery sheer fabric?  My brain says shantung, but I don't think that's right.


----------



## love to stitch

cyneswith said:


> Love to stitch, I have to ask - what is the name of that underskirt fabric in your profile picture?  That shimmery sheer fabric?  My brain says shantung, but I don't think that's right.



I'm not sure what the name of the fabric is, it was a pretty sheer fabric that I found at JoAnn's. It might have been from the Casa collection since I prefer those "fancy" fabrics to the others that they have.


----------



## CluelessDisFan

This is my latest autograph quilt, I've been working on it for a year and half. I finally finished all of the blocks with some help from my Aunt Marcia. I keep thinking I really need to get this done by Christmas, my 4 year old is almost grown out of her toddler bed, and will need it. I love that we added pics to this one, it almost makes me want to make another one for my eldest daughter. 

I just wanted to share my latest quilt with the coolest group on the Dis! I love everyone's creations, and dedication to their crafts!


----------



## love to stitch

I love the quilt! I made autograph quilts for my 2 oldest grandkids and started collecting autographs to make a quilt for myself but now I have a new grandbaby so I will need to make a quilt for her. Her first Disney trip will be in December so I will try to get more autographs then.


----------



## cyneswith

Marshall from Paw Patrol, Minnie tutu dress and Tangled sun dress.

Also, a map I drew is featured in a fantasy novel, Dragon's Bane by Melody Jackson.  Yay!  I don't get royalties or anything (charged a flat fee, and have rights to use it in a portfolio), but I'm still stoked.


----------



## love to stitch

cyneswith said:


> Marshall from Paw Patrol, Minnie tutu dress and Tangled sun dress.
> 
> Also, a map I drew is featured in a fantasy novel, Dragon's Bane by Melody Jackson.  Yay!  I don't get royalties or anything (charged a flat fee, and have rights to use it in a portfolio), but I'm still stoked.



You do great work!


----------



## Elliemay2

HI!  I'm a sewing mom and glad to see that there is a group like this on the Dis.  My husband bought me a Silhouette Cameo the Christmas before last and it hasn't made it out of the box.  I was most looking forward to cutting appliques out with it, but now that we have a WDW trip coming up, I am in need to use it for Disney shirts.  I have picked out the ones I want to make and now I don't  know where to start.  I have a list of designs I need, but I don't know where to get them.  Any suggestions would be great!!!  These are what I need:

1 Mickey Head
2 Elf Hat
3 Christmas Hat
4 Snow Flakes
5 Minnie Bow
6 Mens Hat
7 Vader Mickey ears head
8 Princess L. Hair
9 Princess L. Swirls
10 Lion King Silhouettes (Multiple characters)
11 Mickey Head bottom w buttons
12 Minnie Head bottom w dots 
13 Small heart
14 Disney Script Front
15 StateFace Font
16 Castle

If you have any idea where I can find these, it would be awesome!  Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Chrystmasangel

Have some new stuff to show ya'll!
The "not Disney" stuff first!

Have a friend who has asked me to make stuff for her nursery (and is expecting twin boys!):
Burp Cloths:






Receiving blankets x 2:







My first attempt at appliqueing...
Here was my design that I laid out using an app:






I only have the front done so far, still have to put on the boarder, stipple, and then bind it... but the not-so-finished product:
There are 2 of them and you can kinda see through the top to the other one underneath.  The Giraffes both point in to the center.  




I am also doing matching dust ruffles.  One will be backed with the Chevron and then will have a matching chevron dust ruffle and the other will be backed with the gray and white dot fabric with a matching dust ruffle.  Definately pretty happy how these turned out especially since I have never done the appliqueing before and it was all done with a simple machine using a zig zag stitch.  

Now on to Disney!  After my success with the above, my Sister-In-Law had hinted how my nephew needed a quilt for his 2 year birthday.  I asked her of what and she said "He doesn't care, he just wants one!"  LOL  cause you know... I am sure he articulated that to her at 2 years old!  Well, that left me free to do as I please so to the design board (or app!) I go.  This is what I designed:






Again, only the front.  Still need to do the backing.  Can't decide if I want to go with just a plain black back as the binding is going to be the yellow from the yellow squares.  However, I did find a mickey flannel at Joanns that I rather like...but just don't know yet.  Any way, here is what I have sewn:




I have the hand in the top left done and the E on the Eli is done, but I still have to finish his name and then the hands in the middle and the entire Mickey head at the bottom right corner.


----------



## Chrystmasangel

CluelessDisFan said:


> This is my latest autograph quilt, I've been working on it for a year and half. I finally finished all of the blocks with some help from my Aunt Marcia. I keep thinking I really need to get this done by Christmas, my 4 year old is almost grown out of her toddler bed, and will need it. I love that we added pics to this one, it almost makes me want to make another one for my eldest daughter.
> 
> I just wanted to share my latest quilt with the coolest group on the Dis! I love everyone's creations, and dedication to their crafts!



I LOVE this!  Amazing job!


----------



## ctab

I am new here, and going to Disney next September.  I know I want to make some Disney inspired clothing for the kids.  I have found a lot inspiration for girls, but not much for boys.  Does anyone know where I can find some ideas for t shirts that are made to look like different male Disney characters?


----------



## Chrystmasangel

Tipsaholic.com     and do a search for 21 boy friendly Disney.


----------



## ctab

Chrystmasangel said:


> Tipsaholic.com     and do a search for 21 boy friendly Disney.


Thanks


----------



## Jade-Elise

Hello DisBoutiquers!!!
Has this group disbanded? Please say it isn't so! We are finally on our way to Disney and I am blowing the dust of my machine specifically for our trip! Would love to chat with other Boutiquers and become one of the fray!
^__^ 
(In the meantime I have 30 threads to go through!)


----------



## honeyb35

Squee! I'm obsessed with Disney, love to sew and I've only just found my way here! I'm on my phone at the mo but will have a proper trawl through later!


----------



## TinaLala

Ok haven't turned my sewing machine on in years. Eldest daughter decides she wants to make herself a fleece Pluto jacket. Ok?  I used the Green Pepper pattern #F700 jacket with hood.  Ok everyone this is rough (or should I say roof) but for a first attempt not too bad. Not everything lined up, got some ribbon effect cuz we pulled the fleece thru, but a second try might be worth discussing.  Any suggestions on how to prevent the ribbon effect at the bottom of the coat?  I definitely need to resize! Comments!


----------



## Elliemay2

Cute!  Did you serge the bottom?  If you stretch while doing the serge, it will ribbon.  Maybe going ahead and creating a hem at the bottom may help.


----------



## kstgelais4

TinaLala said:


> Ok haven't turned my sewing machine on in years. Eldest daughter decides she wants to make herself a fleece Pluto jacket. Ok?  I used the Green Pepper pattern #F700 jacket with hood.  Ok everyone this is rough (or should I say roof) but for a first attempt not too bad. Not everything lined up, got some ribbon effect cuz we pulled the fleece thru, but a second try might be worth discussing.  Any suggestions on how to prevent the ribbon effect at the bottom of the coat?  I definitely need to resize! Comments!
> View attachment 204858





Elliemay2 said:


> Cute!  Did you serge the bottom?  If you stretch while doing the serge, it will ribbon.  Maybe going ahead and creating a hem at the bottom may help.



I used this pattern to make my son a gabumon (yu gi oh) hoodie. I added a band to the bottom (like on hoodies you'd buy in the store). I made the band slightly smaller than the with of the bottom of the hoodie and stretched a little to fit.

I resurrected this post because we are getting prepared for our trip coming up and I have lots to sew!! I hope others come on board!


----------



## kstgelais4

I just wanted to share some bags I made for our upcoming trip!


----------



## Meshell2002

kstgelais4 said:


> I just wanted to share some bags I made for our upcoming trip!
> View attachment 217120 View attachment 217121 View attachment 217122 View attachment 217123 View attachment 217125


Those r cute, I hope to stay at the fort some day, but no trips in the near future. I'm still sewing though, planning spring sewing right now....just not Disney sewing.


----------



## squirrel

Forgot to post photos of the rashguard and the swim shorts.  Had enough time and material to make a matching set for my niece.  They worked great for Aquatica.  Kept me from a sunburn.

No photos of all the play mats I made for the daycare kids for Christmas either.  This Christmas I am making it much easier on myself.  

I see some of you have been busy and managed to get photos of your creations.  It is a lot slower on this thread than it use to be.


----------



## Meshell2002

squirrel said:


> Forgot to post photos of the rashguard and the swim shorts.  Had enough time and material to make a matching set for my niece.  They worked great for Aquatica.  Kept me from a sunburn.
> 
> No photos of all the play mats I made for the daycare kids for Christmas either.  This Christmas I am making it much easier on myself.
> 
> I see some of you have been busy and managed to get photos of your creations.  It is a lot slower on this thread than it use to be.



That's great you were able to get 2 swim sets out of your project. I'm a full time nurse and mom to 3, just recently decided to start sewing again as I have a large stash but my older DD is 8 and my time for using cutsie fabrics for her is closing. She's long and thin so making her dresses for dressy occasions is best for now, my DD4 will still wear cutsie stuff but she is super opinionated so I'm trying to do mostly stash sewing to clean out...once I do I will be a purchase for specific projects only except muslin/ lining type purchases. I was on here a lot when my 8 yr old was little hoping to find more pics. I will try to post as I have finished projects. I worked on a dress today but still need to put on the bottom hem ruffle and the buttons, but I've already cut out my next project and I'm washing more fabric for project num 3.


----------



## m&m_mom

I just found this thread! It doesn't seem super active but maybe we can revive it. I am fairly new to the sewing world. I taught myself how to sew about 1.5 years ago. I started with an old Kenmore 3/4 machine that only did 4 basic stitches. I upgraded to a Brother SE-400 (sewing & embroidery machine) two Christmases ago. This past Christmas I got a Brother 1034d serger. I mostly sew with knits, making clothes for my kids and the occasional custom item that I sell. I buy a lot of custom printed knit fabrics from co-ops, so I have some really great character prints for the kids. 

My son is 5 (almost 6) and my daughter is 3. We have a surprise trip to WDW planned for the week after Easter this year. I will be making my daughter a slew of princess dresses and my son will get lots of new Star Wars and Spider-Man stuff. Hopefully imcan figure out how to post pictures on here.


----------



## m&m_mom

I finished these yesterday.


----------



## m&m_mom

These were done around October.


----------



## m&m_mom

These were hoodies done in the fall and my daughter's Halloween costume.


----------



## Meshell2002

m&m_mom said:


> These were hoodies done in the fall and my daughter's Halloween costume.



Great work! I made a belle dress for older DD a few years ago and its still one of my favorite memories of sewing for her


----------



## m&m_mom

Elsa is done. Only 5 more to go, hahaha!


----------



## ABCastillo

m&m_mom said:


> Elsa is done. Only 5 more to go, hahaha!


So pretty! Great job!


----------



## Meshell2002

So whats everyone working on?

I'll try to post later but I'm doing spring dress sewing. I have 3 new patterns that I want to use. Lately I've been pulling out my Childrens Corner patterns, I also like PDFs, but hard to buy those when I own so many paper patterns.


----------



## m&m_mom

Meshell2002 said:


> So whats everyone working on?
> 
> I'll try to post later but I'm doing spring dress sewing. I have 3 new patterns that I want to use. Lately I've been pulling out my Childrens Corner patterns, I also like PDFs, but hard to buy those when I own so many paper patterns.



I'm working on a couple of men's button down shirts and some tote bags for a friend that is going to a convention. I also have my daughter's Aurora dress almost finished. I need to make my son some new pjs since he keeps getting taller and outgrowing everything. Lol!


----------



## jessica52877

Just checking in on this thread. There have been so many changes in the boutique world and with our dear friends that we all met here.


----------



## PurpleEars

Hi everyone, it's been a long while since I have been on here (mostly because we don't have any trips planned). I am still sewing - mostly for my son and some for myself.

Unfortunately the reason I am posting today is a very sad one. I want to let you know that one of our dear sisters, Andrea (VBAndrea) passed away yesterday from multiple strokes (likely complications due to brain cancer). She was diagnosed with a non-treatable form of brain cancer just over a year ago. She and her family have faced the diagnosis and treatment with strength, grace, and dignity. When she passed, her husband and her sister were by her side.

Andrea made a lot of positive differences in our group - she always volunteered for Big Gives, offered hugs and support whenever needed, and provided advice when asked. She made the most beautiful patchwork twirls and appliques "by hand." She will not be forgotten by those who loved her (even though a lot of us have never met her in person). All we know is that she is now in heaven, free from pain and suffering, and waiting for us to join her one day.

I would like to ask you to pray for Andrea's husband, her 2 children, her sister, and her mother during this difficult time. Thanks!


----------



## RMAMom

PurpleEars said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a long while since I have been on here (mostly because we don't have any trips planned). I am still sewing - mostly for my son and some for myself.
> 
> Unfortunately the reason I am posting today is a very sad one. I want to let you know that one of our dear sisters, Andrea (VBAndrea) passed away yesterday from multiple strokes (likely complications due to brain cancer). She was diagnosed with a non-treatable form of brain cancer just over a year ago. She and her family have faced the diagnosis and treatment with strength, grace, and dignity. When she passed, her husband and her sister were by her side.
> 
> Andrea made a lot of positive differences in our group - she always volunteered for Big Gives, offered hugs and support whenever needed, and provided advice when asked. She made the most beautiful patchwork twirls and appliques "by hand." She will not be forgotten by those who loved her (even though a lot of us have never met her in person). All we know is that she is now in heaven, free from pain and suffering, and waiting for us to join her one day.
> 
> I would like to ask you to pray for Andrea's husband, her 2 children, her sister, and her mother during this difficult time. Thanks!



It is a complete coincidence that I checked in here today, this is just heartbreaking. Such a loss to not only her family but to those around her. I will keep her family in my prayers.


----------



## PurpleEars

RMAMom said:


> It is a complete coincidence that I checked in here today, this is just heartbreaking. Such a loss to not only her family but to those around her. I will keep her family in my prayers.



Thanks Mary. She will be missed by all those who know her.


----------



## mom2rtk

Prayers to VBAndrea's family.


----------



## PurpleEars

mom2rtk said:


> Prayers to VBAndrea's family.



Thank you! I know her family appreciates everyone's thoughts and prayers.


----------



## aboveH20

Thank you to PurpleEars for posting about Andrea.  Back a few years ago when this thread was more active she was one of the most prolific posters, most generous sewers, and willing teachers.  She and I enjoyed a good back and forth banter.  I will always remember a pirate skirt she made for a Big Give -- one of her "famous" twirl skirts.  I wasn't able to find a photo of it, but the photos below are from a post of hers about five (five! how could it be five!) years ago and show a sampling of her work.  


> I did this for one of our project runway contests and still have it -- saving it for a BG since it's too small for my dd.  There is no embroidery on this dress b/c that was a part of the contest rules. My M&M squares are hand painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made two of these for a set of girls for the BG -- I still need to make one for my dd b/c I bough the fabric with her in mind -- maybe next summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another BG skirt (this one was made prior to my having an embroidery machine so any square that is appliqued was done by hand):



Just another reminder that life is often too short and unpredictable.  Do all the good you can while you can.  I believe Andrea did just that.


----------



## TeresaK1

What a great community here -- sending prayers to VBAndrea's family.


----------



## PurpleEars

Thanks everyone for praying for Andrea's family.  I am sure it brought comfort to her family.

Here's a link to the obituary if anyone is interested: http://www.altmeyerfuneralandcremation.com/obituary/10050/


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> Thanks everyone for praying for Andrea's family.  I am sure it brought comfort to her family.
> 
> Here's a link to the obituary if anyone is interested: http://www.altmeyerfuneralandcremation.com/obituary/10050/



I learned a few things about her. Thanks for the link.


----------



## OrlandoBelle

Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for ages but I need some advice. I ended up in floods of tears this afternoon. I was sewing an appliqué Chip teacup onto some fabric which was to be made into a dress for my friends niece. It took me almost two hours and was going so well up until the very last stage of the appliqué design. My top thread kept breaking and when I tried to fix it I ended up accidentally turning the machine off! I started it back up again and managed to get back to the stage of appliqué design I was up to but it was not aligned the same and Chip ended up with a distorted mouth and eyes.

Anyway, I've had to throw the entire piece of fabric out and order more.  I don't want to make the same mistake again so I thought about making Chip as a patch and iron it on after I've finished the dress. This is where I am stuck. What do I use to make the backing? Is it called heat n Bond or something else? Do I appliqué straight into it or use my usual tear away stabiliser?

Any help gratefully appreciated!!


----------



## arminnie

This is the first time I have ever opened this thread - although I used to be a prolific sewer.

I was so saddened to hear of VBAndrea's death even though I never knew her even online.  My BFF and ex-roomie (going back to college days) died of brain cancer 4 years ago.  Prayers for Andreas's family in their time of loss.


----------



## Meshell2002

PurpleEars said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a long while since I have been on here (mostly because we don't have any trips planned). I am still sewing - mostly for my son and some for myself.
> 
> Unfortunately the reason I am posting today is a very sad one. I want to let you know that one of our dear sisters, Andrea (VBAndrea) passed away yesterday from multiple strokes (likely complications due to brain cancer). She was diagnosed with a non-treatable form of brain cancer just over a year ago. She and her family have faced the diagnosis and treatment with strength, grace, and dignity. When she passed, her husband and her sister were by her side.
> 
> Andrea made a lot of positive differences in our group - she always volunteered for Big Gives, offered hugs and support whenever needed, and provided advice when asked. She made the most beautiful patchwork twirls and appliques "by hand." She will not be forgotten by those who loved her (even though a lot of us have never met her in person). All we know is that she is now in heaven, free from pain and suffering, and waiting for us to join her one day.
> 
> I would like to ask you to pray for Andrea's husband, her 2 children, her sister, and her mother during this difficult time. Thanks!



I was on today just checking in and Im sorry to here about VBAndrea. She was one of the members, including you, that I remember when this board was very active. I loved this thread then and it was the reason I joined the DIS! Will pray for her family.

I finished my easter sewing and 2 other dresses for the girls and then ball season kicked me to the moon...  my DD4 is starting preteam for gymnastics so I've been playing with lycra. I've made 3 leotards....the one I'm on right now is going to be appliqued...I never find a quiet time to sew so righy now its sew at midnight or don't sew.


----------



## Meshell2002

OrlandoBelle said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for ages but I need some advice. I ended up in floods of tears this afternoon. I was sewing an appliqué Chip teacup onto some fabric which was to be made into a dress for my friends niece. It took me almost two hours and was going so well up until the very last stage of the appliqué design. My top thread kept breaking and when I tried to fix it I ended up accidentally turning the machine off! I started it back up again and managed to get back to the stage of appliqué design I was up to but it was not aligned the same and Chip ended up with a distorted mouth and eyes.
> 
> Anyway, I've had to throw the entire piece of fabric out and order more.  I don't want to make the same mistake again so I thought about making Chip as a patch and iron it on after I've finished the dress. This is where I am stuck. What do I use to make the backing? Is it called heat n Bond or something else? Do I appliqué straight into it or use my usual tear away stabiliser?
> 
> Any help gratefully appreciated!!



I would applique onto regular cut away stabilizer...(not tear away) and iron heavy heat and bond to the back....not sure H&B light is a permanent adhesive (double check the package).


----------



## PurpleEars

OrlandoBelle said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for ages but I need some advice. I ended up in floods of tears this afternoon. I was sewing an appliqué Chip teacup onto some fabric which was to be made into a dress for my friends niece. It took me almost two hours and was going so well up until the very last stage of the appliqué design. My top thread kept breaking and when I tried to fix it I ended up accidentally turning the machine off! I started it back up again and managed to get back to the stage of appliqué design I was up to but it was not aligned the same and Chip ended up with a distorted mouth and eyes.
> 
> Anyway, I've had to throw the entire piece of fabric out and order more.  I don't want to make the same mistake again so I thought about making Chip as a patch and iron it on after I've finished the dress. This is where I am stuck. What do I use to make the backing? Is it called heat n Bond or something else? Do I appliqué straight into it or use my usual tear away stabiliser?
> 
> Any help gratefully appreciated!!



I would suggest doing the applique on felt and then stitching it on the dress. That way the applique can be reused later if wanted  Another option is to do a patch. I recall watching a youtube video when I was making a patch for a Halloween costume. You will need plain fabric and some fray check to make it work, but then it would be ironed on.



Meshell2002 said:


> I was on today just checking in and Im sorry to here about VBAndrea. She was one of the members, including you, that I remember when this board was very active. I loved this thread then and it was the reason I joined the DIS! Will pray for her family.
> 
> I finished my easter sewing and 2 other dresses for the girls and then ball season kicked me to the moon...  my DD4 is starting preteam for gymnastics so I've been playing with lycra. I've made 3 leotards....the one I'm on right now is going to be appliqued...I never find a quiet time to sew so righy now its sew at midnight or don't sew.



Thanks everyone for your continued prayers for Andrea's family. Today was especially hard for them as it is the first Mother's Day without her. 

I totally hear you on the sewing time...I try to sew after DS is in bed but I am often so tired that I ended up just lying on the couch! I can't wait to see how your leo's turn out.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Prayers for Andrea's family.


----------



## PurpleEars

Finally remembered to take a picture of something I made. My son was invited to a birthday party and I found out that it was super hero themed 6 days before the big day. And then I procrastinated until the last minute so this costume went from concept to completion in less 36 hours (including work and sleep)! "Dash" was quite popular at the party!


----------



## ABCastillo

PurpleEars said:


> Finally remembered to take a picture of something I made. My son was invited to a birthday party and I found out that it was super hero themed 6 days before the big day. And then I procrastinated until the last minute so this costume went from concept to completion in less 36 hours (including work and sleep)! "Dash" was quite popular at the party!


Awesome job!


----------



## PurpleEars

I did some non-Disney sewing this week - a Canada Day dress for me! DS saw me making the dress and he requested a matching shirt (which I had already planned anyway!)


----------



## ABCastillo

PurpleEars said:


> I did some non-Disney sewing this week - a Canada Day dress for me! DS saw me making the dress and he requested a matching shirt (which I had already planned anyway!)



Beautiful! And I love that DS is wanting a matching shirt!!!


----------



## weewuvvdisney

PurpleEars  cute dress! 

We are planning on a trip to Disney World either in March of 2018 or 2019.  Will be with friends who have two daughters who are currently 6 and 6 months.  Looking forward to making them each a special outfit to wear.  Going to keep looking here for ideas.  Thanks!


----------



## PurpleEars

weewuvvdisney said:


> PurpleEars  cute dress!
> 
> We are planning on a trip to Disney World either in March of 2018 or 2019.  Will be with friends who have two daughters who are currently 6 and 6 months.  Looking forward to making them each a special outfit to wear.  Going to keep looking here for ideas.  Thanks!



Thanks! Hopefully you will get some ideas here (probably more from the older posts when the thread was much more active).

Here are more Canada Day sewing...a shirt for DS and a pair of skorts for me!


----------



## squirrel

Wow, I need to check in more often.

Sorry to hear about Andrea.  

I haven't been doing much sewing.  I'm working on a zebra print dress for my niece to wear on our trip in a few months.  If the weather cooperates (stays cool enough) I may have time to do another dress.


----------



## weewuvvdisney

PurpleEars said:


> Thanks! Hopefully you will get some ideas here (probably more from the older posts when the thread was much more active).
> 
> Here are more Canada Day sewing...a shirt for DS and a pair of skorts for me!
> View attachment 247433 View attachment 247434




PurpleEars....... those are really nice!  Havent had a chance to start anything.  Hoping too soon.  Won't start with the trip ideas until we book.  Still not sure when.   Since you are in Canada - do you have a favorite place to purchase Disney fabrics?   Thanks!!


----------



## PurpleEars

squirrel said:


> Wow, I need to check in more often.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Andrea.
> 
> I haven't been doing much sewing.  I'm working on a zebra print dress for my niece to wear on our trip in a few months.  If the weather cooperates (stays cool enough) I may have time to do another dress.



I have been thinking about you and hope that you are not affected by the wild fires!



weewuvvdisney said:


> PurpleEars....... those are really nice!  Havent had a chance to start anything.  Hoping too soon.  Won't start with the trip ideas until we book.  Still not sure when.   Since you are in Canada - do you have a favorite place to purchase Disney fabrics?   Thanks!!



I will admit that I buy my Disney woven fabrics at many different places - Fabricland (only if they are at least 50% off), Joann's (when we go to the US), Fabric.com (to ship to a hotel when we go to the US), and local quilt shops. We only go down to the US once or twice a year, so I tend to do a big order before we go. Joann's and Fabric.com also have Disney knit fabric now too. I have also seen some Disney inspired custom knit prints in some groups, but I haven't purchased any of those. (Where are you located? You may be able to shop from my stash hahaha!)


----------



## squirrel

PurpleEars said:


> I have been thinking about you and hope that you are not affected by the wild fires!
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit that I buy my Disney woven fabrics at many different places - Fabricland (only if they are at least 50% off), Joann's (when we go to the US), Fabric.com (to ship to a hotel when we go to the US), and local quilt shops. We only go down to the US once or twice a year, so I tend to do a big order before we go. Joann's and Fabric.com also have Disney knit fabric now too. I have also seen some Disney inspired custom knit prints in some groups, but I haven't purchased any of those. (Where are you located? You may be able to shop from my stash hahaha!)




No, I'm closer to Vancouver.  It's the interior that is quite bad.  Can't believe that people are still so careless.  I know not all of the fires were caused by humans.

I also purchase my Disney fabric from the US.  Mostly Wal-mart or Joann's.  I only by from Fabricland if it's at least 50% off, but I haven't bought any in at least a few years.


----------



## PurpleEars

squirrel said:


> No, I'm closer to Vancouver.  It's the interior that is quite bad.  Can't believe that people are still so careless.  I know not all of the fires were caused by humans.
> 
> I also purchase my Disney fabric from the US.  Mostly Wal-mart or Joann's.  I only by from Fabricland if it's at least 50% off, but I haven't bought any in at least a few years.



Glad that you are not directly affected by the fires! We had the smoke blown in yesterday morning and it was bad! I can't imagine how much worse it would be closer to the fires.

On a side note, I found a local quilt shop that had a good selection of Disney fabric and all priced lower than Fabricland! To make it even better, they had an annual sale last weekend so I got them at 40% off, which meant they were all less than $10 a metre. I honestly don't understand how a local shop can have more selection and better prices than a chain store, but I am always happy to support small businesses. There are also a bunch of online stores in Canada that carry a small selection Disney fabric, but the shipping is still prohibitive at times.


----------



## squirrel

PurpleEars said:


> Glad that you are not directly affected by the fires! We had the smoke blown in yesterday morning and it was bad! I can't imagine how much worse it would be closer to the fires.
> 
> On a side note, I found a local quilt shop that had a good selection of Disney fabric and all priced lower than Fabricland! To make it even better, they had an annual sale last weekend so I got them at 40% off, which meant they were all less than $10 a metre. I honestly don't understand how a local shop can have more selection and better prices than a chain store, but I am always happy to support small businesses. There are also a bunch of online stores in Canada that carry a small selection Disney fabric, but the shipping is still prohibitive at times.


We have had quite a few evacuees coming to our city or passing through on their way to other cities closer to Vancouver.  We have had some warnings about the smoke.  It is harder to see the mountains around here.  So far I've been okay with my asthma.  I was going to go hiking with a friend on Saturday but then she said it was more smokey up on the mountain when she went on a hike yesterday.  I said I better pass on the hike until the smoke clears.


----------



## UMTerp

I haven't posted on here for a very long time as my kids are older.  I am now thinking about starting to embroider and/or applique.  Suggestions on an embroidery machine?  I seem to remember that years ago Brother made a reasonably priced decent machine.  What is everyone using?

TIA
UMTerp


----------



## cogero

UMTerp said:


> I haven't posted on here for a very long time as my kids are older.  I am now thinking about starting to embroider and/or applique.  Suggestions on an embroidery machine?  I seem to remember that years ago Brother made a reasonably priced decent machine.  What is everyone using?
> 
> TIA
> UMTerp



A great beginner machine is a PE770 which is a 5 x 7 embroidery only machined. I had one for years before I upgraded. Brother machines are pretty user friendly too.


----------



## UMTerp

cogero said:


> A great beginner machine is a PE770 which is a 5 x 7 embroidery only machined. I had one for years before I upgraded. Brother machines are pretty user friendly too.


Thank you I will look into the PE770.


----------



## teresajoy

UMTerp said:


> Thank you I will look into the PE770.


I agree, that's a great machine.


----------



## jsantini

This thread is so fun. I have been looking online to order costumes for my 4 year old and 1 year old for our Jan trip but there are not a lot of options for boys. I haven’t sewn in years and I’m not an experienced sewer, but I’m debating between trying to follow simple patterns for Peter Pan, Prince Charming, and Jake/pirate shirts that I can pair with pants from home or continuing to scour the Internet for something I can buy ready made without dropping a fortune.


----------



## tracipierce

OrlandoBelle said:


> I haven't been on here for a few years either.  I'm in the UK and found the Dis through this thread, so it's a shame it's so quiet here now.  I am hoping to book another trip later this month for October 2017, so I will be back at the sewing machine making my daughter's Disney dresses soon hopefully.   Just popping over now for some inspiration as she's getting older now.  She will be 7 on our next trip. Can't wait to get planning and sewing!


Hi, I've also been away for a while and also in the Uk. I started watching and posting to this thread when my youngest daughter was about 5-6 years old. She's now about to leave school  luckily I know have 2 granddaughters to sew for. When I get time, I'll upload their dress pics from our Christmas trip


----------



## seeingstars

I've been following along with this thread for a while now and always admire everyone's work! I finished a dress for my daughter today. It's far from perfect but it always feels good to complete something and have it look like the picture  Apologies in advance is the picture is huge. I don't usually post photos on here!


----------



## lovesdumbo

That's so cute! Love the fabric!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I believe I may be in the wrong place, but can anyone direct me to where I might find someone willing to make Magic Band covers or sleeves?
Thank you.


----------



## jessica52877

Posting because I need to see if I have a countdown and what else is down there. LOL! 

Is anyone still sewing?


----------



## PurpleEars

jessica52877 said:


> Posting because I need to see if I have a countdown and what else is down there. LOL!
> 
> Is anyone still sewing?



I haven't been here for quite some time too! I am still sewing but just haven't really taken pictures of my creations.


----------



## teresajoy

I forgot about all those neat smilies!!! 
I sew now and then.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Hi!  How's everyone doing? 

I haven't sewn much the past few years-busy with kids now Sophomore in college, Senior in HS and Sophomore in HS.  YIKES!!!  I'm taking a long weekend over Veteran's Day and hoping to show youngest how to make PJ pants!


----------



## PurpleEars

lovesdumbo said:


> Hi!  How's everyone doing?
> 
> I haven't sewn much the past few years-busy with kids now Sophomore in college, Senior in HS and Sophomore in HS.  YIKES!!!  I'm taking a long weekend over Veteran's Day and hoping to show youngest how to make PJ pants!



Please share pictures of your youngest's PJ pants!

@teresajoy I think we should update the name of the group to just Disney Boutique/Custom Clothes since the original "kids" are now teens and young adults!


----------



## Piper

It has been years since I posted here!  I rarely sew anymore because of arthritis in my hands and back, but I do keep in touch with friends made here.  I have watched children grow up, seen new ones come along and watched them grow.  I still enjoy seeing pictures of kids and clothes.  I hope you'll let me stick around!


----------



## PurpleEars

Piper said:


> It has been years since I posted here!  I rarely sew anymore because of arthritis in my hands and back, but I do keep in touch with friends made here.  I have watched children grow up, seen new ones come along and watched them grow.  I still enjoy seeing pictures of kids and clothes.  I hope you'll let me stick around!



Of course we'll let you stick around!


----------



## PurpleEars

Here are a couple of things I made recently:

1) An onesie dress I made for a friend's little girl
 2) A dress I made for an auction


----------



## Piper

PurpleEars said:


> Here are a couple of things I made recently:
> 
> 1) An onesie dress I made for a friend's little girl
> View attachment 363005 2) A dress I made for an auction
> View attachment 363006 View attachment 363007 View attachment 363008 View attachment 363009


Flora, those are beautiful!


----------



## seeingstars

These were the clothes I sewed for the trip we took in September! I must say that this thread is what really made me want to start sewing!


----------



## Wayland10

Hi Dis Sewers! I'm hoping one of you can help me! My 10yo Dd LOVES Disney's The Black Cauldron, and especially Princess Eilonwy. Of course, no one makes any Eilonwy princess dresses! I can sew blankets and simple quilts, but I've never tried a dress and I'm nervous! I looked on Etsy for custom dresses but they were either way too simple or super expensive! Any advice from the experts? I want to get her a nice one, since I found a gorgeous Rapunzel dress for my other child.


----------



## PurpleEars

seeingstars said:


> These were the clothes I sewed for the trip we took in September! I must say that this thread is what really made me want to start sewing!
> View attachment 363584



Wow you must have been busy! I hope you had a great trip!



Wayland10 said:


> Hi Dis Sewers! I'm hoping one of you can help me! My 10yo Dd LOVES Disney's The Black Cauldron, and especially Princess Eilonwy. Of course, no one makes any Eilonwy princess dresses! I can sew blankets and simple quilts, but I've never tried a dress and I'm nervous! I looked on Etsy for custom dresses but they were either way too simple or super expensive! Any advice from the experts? I want to get her a nice one, since I found a gorgeous Rapunzel dress for my other child.



I would suggest looking at the Practical Princess pattern from Peek-a-boo pattern shop. The patterns from them are easy to follow along. I think you can do one with a basic bodice, long sleeves, and lengthen the skirt and do an overlay for the darker pink. Please feel free to ask questions and we will try our best to help you.


----------



## Meshell2002

jessica52877 said:


> Posting because I need to see if I have a countdown and what else is down there. LOL!
> 
> Is anyone still sewing?



I havn't sewn anything in about  a year, my DD10 is losing interested in home sewn clothes, I work full time, and my 3 kids all have me driving them in different directions. Just maintaining the house and taking my kids to gymnastics/ softball events outside of a full time job is kind of keeping me busy enough. I do like to sneak peeks here when I have time though. So many good memories of this thread when I was a SAHM and my kids were toddlers (AKA would wear anything I made LOL).


----------



## Amandas4

seeingstars said:


> I've been following along with this thread for a while now and always admire everyone's work! I finished a dress for my daughter today. It's far from perfect but it always feels good to complete something and have it look like the picture  Apologies in advance is the picture is huge. I don't usually post photos on here!View attachment 302473


Where did you find this fabric? It’s adorable!!!


----------



## Amandas4

Do people still post here? Is there a new thread (this one is crazy long). I miss seeing what everyone is doing.


----------



## jessica52877

Amandas4 said:


> Do people still post here? Is there a new thread (this one is crazy long). I miss seeing what everyone is doing.



I believe this is the most recent thread. Doesn't seem like too many post. I would love to see new postings from new people or people I never hear from!


----------



## Amandas4

Maybe we need a new thread to draw people both new and old.


----------



## Amandas4

I got an embroidery machine for my birthday! My son made the Donald shirt.


----------



## squirrel

Yikes, it's been almost a year since anyone has posted.

Was coming to ask a question but doesn't look like anyone comes here to chat or show their customs anymore.


----------



## aboveH20

squirrel said:


> Yikes, it's been almost a year since anyone has posted.
> 
> Was coming to ask a question but doesn't look like anyone comes here to chat or show their customs anymore.



It's true. I used to get so much inspiration and joy from this thread. It started me sewing again. Now I've switched from Disney creations to quilting.

What I miss most is the people I got to "know" on this thread.


----------



## Docmum

I used to look nearly every day and just loved all the inspiration! How about starting a new thread, maybe named like „We sew Disney“ or else, to attract all of us again, who love to sew?
Maybe starting with something like „ Show your Christmas Disney sewing projects“?
It would be so great, to have a lively sewing/embroidery group again here on the DISboard. I am up to it, anybody else joining in?


----------



## dizzymomx4

I agree...So sad to not see anyone post anymore. I joined in 2006 and was so inspired by everyone's ideas . I would love to see what everyone is making!


----------



## graciespeaks

Would love to see new info about this thread! I read this thread while preparing for 2 visits to Disney with my children and now I have a grandson! So hoping this thread catches back on! Bet other posters are getting grandchildren now too!


----------



## HeatherSue

I miss this thread! We sure used to have fun back in the day! I am not doing much sewing anymore. I made and donated 800 masks recently. But, not much more than that! I still make my kids (Tessa is 17 and Sawyer is 14) pjs with Carla's easy fit pants every year for Christmas.  Yes, some of our members have grandkids now. Jham is expecting her first grandbaby this year! And there are are quite a few others with grandkids, too.  I'll attach photos of them in their most recent pj's and the first pair I made them after finding this thread. They look just a little bit different. But, Sawyer is still picking on his sister.


----------



## Shellyred8

I would love to hear everyone's different tips and tricks for masks.


----------



## familyabgar

Wow! It’s been so long since I’ve been active and see that that’s the case for lots of people. I don’t sew much anymore, unless it’s something for a Disney trip (kids or myself/runDisney)! We have our first post-Covid trip coming up and it’s the first time in 7 years that I don’t have any sewing projects for it. It feels weird!

Anyway, I was just thinking about Disboutique the other day and thought I’d pop in!


----------



## Colleen27

I don't sew much any more either. Our travels for the last few years have been less Disney and more road trips/National Parks, and my kids are all but grown and too "mature" to want Disney outfits any more (12 & 19). We did have fabulous matching masks for all of their Disneybounds on our January trip, though. Between the ones I made and the ones she's done herself, my 19yo has something like 40 different styles and colors of mask!


----------



## McMonsters

It’s been awhile for me too but I recently dusted off the machine long enough to teach my my 9 year old to sew!  We are planning a few projects for our October trip and I can’t wait!


----------

